# EK-Predator Club & Discussion Thread



## Wolfsbora

*EK-XLC Predator Official Club Signup Sheet!*

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1L6EEKuXtB1ef-uNV3eckEX428C27c1fN6tktM8b41ZM/viewform?embedded=true

*Club List*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1PmgDCfnoiQACHp5W7QoXeG5ubckY1TqQ4fwNaR83ynk/pubhtml?widget=true&headers=false

*Official Signature*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER] :Snorkle: [B][url=http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread]EK-XLC Predator Club[/url][/B] :Snorkle: [/CENTER]









*EK-XLC Predator Club*


----------



## King4x4

Interesting!

Now this is a game changer for sure!


----------



## Dagamus NM

Interesting product indeed. This seems like a great compromise between cheaper all in ones and a full loop.


----------



## Durj478

This MUST be lower than $330 ($300 + $15x2 for the QDFs)


----------



## xarot

Looks really great, hopefully everything works great with a DDC pump and properly done. Not like that POS from other company I don't want to even say aloud here.









Is there a fill port in the rad?


----------



## derickwm

Fill and drain ports on either side.


----------



## HiTechPixel

First of all and most importantly, kudos to you for using EK ZMT tubing which is free from plasticizer issues. I can't stress enough how important the decision to use this tubing is.

Second, I hope you use black compression fittings instead to fit the black theme better.

Third, consider making a shroud that covers the entire assembly: radiator, pump, reservoir etc. It would improve the look a lot.


----------



## Germanian

Can you please tell me how thick the radiator + the fans are?

The Define S can accommodate up to 55mm in the top slot.


----------



## Durj478

I think it's a 30mm rad. So 25+30 = 55mm of thickness maybe. I may be wrong on this.


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strix*
> 
> I think it's a 30mm rad. So 25+30 = 55mm of thickness maybe. I may be wrong on this.


oh man, im getting exited








now we just need a good price and my wallet is ready


----------



## Durj478

I think it should be somewhere in the $200 mark, since it has a DDC pump, plus that quality 360 rad.


----------



## Germanian

fingers crossed for like $199 or so

i am still on 4770k haswell STOCK Cooler so this kit would be godlike


----------



## szeged

Inb4 sued by asatek for every reason ever.


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Inb4 sued by asatek for every reason ever.


asetek can't sue, because the pump is installed on the Radiator. You can see it on the picture (top left).

Same design as H-240X from Swiftech. They found the way to go around patent troll ASETEK


----------



## szeged

inb4 asatek sueing because they cant sue. Theyre gonna try their best to get some money out of this somehow i bet. theyre the apple of cooling products.


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> inb4 asatek sueing because they cant sue. Theyre gonna try their best to get some money out of this somehow i bet. theyre the apple of cooling products.


at least Apple uses good quality components. ASETEK is just aluminium radiator. EWWW


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> at least Apple uses good quality components. ASETEK is just aluminium radiator. EWWW


lol


----------



## sinholueiro

The GPU waterblock is only cooling the core, isn't it? I assume that in that way, it makes the product much more versatile.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> Can you please tell me how thick the radiator + the fans are?
> 
> The Define S can accommodate up to 55mm in the top slot.


The thickness will be around the width of the DDC which is 62mm.


----------



## VSG

Ok then because you asked:


----------



## Durj478




----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ok then because you asked:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Was that guy trying to steal the EK-Predator VSG?

I will have to report him to the CEO


----------



## VSG

You should, he was a shifty character hanging around the booth all the time fondling all the stuff there. You can tell by the looks of him that he was up to no good.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You should, he was a shifty character hanging around the booth all the time fondling all the stuff there. You can tell by the looks of him that he was up to no good.


I will thanks!


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You should, he was a shifty character hanging around the booth all the time fondling all the stuff there. You can tell by the looks of him that he was up to no good.


Can I come fondle things too?


----------



## Mozz13

This is awesome!! Just a quick one. Being an AIO, does it still need any maintenance (flush and refill)? Right after I am ready to go back to air cooling and EK will release this awesome thing.


----------



## derickwm

Zero maintenance necessary


----------



## Mozz13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Zero maintenance necessary


thanks Derick!


----------



## TheSwede86

I am really stoked about this!
Was thinking about buying a kit from EKWB to cool my new Skylake rig but this is awesome, will get this instead!
Just a question: The 360mm version which has QDC:s will it suffice to cool an i7-6700K / 2x GTX 980Ti which are overclocked?
Also since the the 360mm version has QDC:s would it also be possible to cool the motherboard as well with that kit?
That would make it motherboard+i7-6700K+2x GTX 980Ti.

Do you have any plans for making a waterblock for the "Asus ROG Maximus VIII Gene" (Skylake, not released yet) and can that waterblock be connected to your EK-Predator as well?
Or is it just "special" waterblocks that supports QDC:s that will be supported and if you plan on releasing a waterblock for the motherboard above then it will feature traditional fittings?

Haha sorry if this seems like rambling, stoked and haven't got so much experience with water except for my Corsair H100i which I currently have.


----------



## ignited-gr

Would we have customization options when ordering? Different block, tubes etc. Maybe a GPU block instead of a CPU block?


----------



## Durj478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Was that guy trying to steal the EK-Predator VSG?
> 
> I will have to report him to the CEO


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You should, he was a shifty character hanging around the booth all the time fondling all the stuff there. You can tell by the looks of him that he was up to no good.


Looks like someone's making a plot for @EK_tiborrr


----------



## Durj478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSwede86*
> 
> I am really stoked about this!
> Was thinking about buying a kit from EKWB to cool my new Skylake rig but this is awesome, will get this instead!
> Just a question: The 360mm version which has QDC:s will it suffice to cool an i7-6700K / 2x GTX 980Ti which are overclocked?
> Also since the the 360mm version has QDC:s would it also be possible to cool the motherboard as well with that kit?
> That would make it motherboard+i7-6700K+2x GTX 980Ti.
> 
> Do you have any plans for making a waterblock for the "Asus ROG Maximus VIII Gene" (Skylake, not released yet) and can that waterblock be connected to your EK-Predator as well?
> Or is it just "special" waterblocks that supports QDC:s that will be supported and if you plan on releasing a waterblock for the motherboard above then it will feature traditional fittings?
> 
> Haha sorry if this seems like rambling, stoked and haven't got so much experience with water except for my Corsair H100i which I currently have.


It should handle CPU + 2x GPUs OCed, but I doubt you'd have anything close to 10C deltaT, like a thicker/bigger radiator. About the motherboard cooling, the VRM is the most sensible choice to be had under water, if the motherboard should be watercooled in the first place. That's because VRMs are the highest heat emitting component of a motherboard, and PCH's TDP is faaaaar from near VRMs' and in fact, the PCH heatsinks are kind of overkill for them







. To be in a nutshell, you don't really need to have any large margin to have a motherboard watercooled at any sort of radiator size or thickness.

Since this is an "open closed-loop cooler", so you can open the Predator up anytime and add any blocks farther, as long as the pump can handle. But given a 7V DDC, I think it should handle all those blocks along with motherboard ones. Predator uses G1/4" fittings, so there isn't any "special" support of a block for the Predator.


----------



## TheSwede86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strix*
> 
> It should handle CPU + 2x GPUs OCed, but I doubt you'd have anything close to 10C deltaT, like a thicker/bigger radiator. About the motherboard cooling, the VRM is the most sensible choice to be had under water, if the motherboard should be watercooled in the first place. That's because VRMs are the highest heat emitting component of a motherboard, and PCH's TDP is faaaaar from near VRMs' and in fact, the PCH heatsinks are kind of overkill for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . To be in a nutshell, you don't really need to have any large margin to have a motherboard watercooled at any sort of radiator size or thickness.
> 
> Since this is an "open closed-loop cooler", so you can open the Predator up anytime and add any blocks farther, as long as the pump can handle. But given a 7V DDC, I think it should handle all those blocks along with motherboard ones. Predator uses G1/4" fittings, so there isn't any "special" support of a block for the Predator.


Thanks a lot for your answer







Very informative and helpful. Thanks


----------



## VSG

Hmmmm


----------



## Durj478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hmmmm


But due to climate change pacific became a raging monster. Soooo, that means..... hotter than the pacific I guess?


----------



## drop24

Strange that they would show a damaged product on their advertisement. These units seem quite long with the pump and res tacked on the end. Any guesses on what cases will be able to accommodate the 360mm version?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strix*
> 
> But due to climate change pacific became a raging monster. Soooo, that means..... hotter than the pacific I guess?


Note the small wording on bottom right.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Strange that they would show a damaged product on their advertisement. These units seem quite long with the pump and res tacked on the end. Any guesses on what cases will be able to accommodate the 360mm version?


Damaged product? It was a prototype they brought at Quakecon to show the product, nothing else. Or were you talking about something else?


----------



## MattyMatt

I'm quite excited for reviews on this line up!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattyMatt*
> 
> I'm quite excited for reviews on this line up!


Aside from the pump itself (we don't know how low power this is), everything else is already out there- the fans are excellent, the radiator used is the EK PE, and the CPU block is the Supremacy MX (again very good). If the flow rate is good from that pump, then all I want to know is how much these would cost (which I have an idea about but not a confirmation) as the performance will be quite good. I haven't tried the Alphacool Eisberg or the CM/Fractal derivatives of the same, but I have used just about every other AIO on the market already.


----------



## Durj478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Damaged product? It was a prototype they brought at Quakecon to show the product, nothing else. Or were you talking about something else?


I guess he meant that EK Predator survived some shipwreck and came ashore probably damaged


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Any word on if there will be mounts for an additional set of fans to make it push/pull?


----------



## drop24

Good question. From the pics I've seen there are fan mounts on both sides of the rad.


----------



## VSG

It's a standard rad, and those two samples had fan screws on the other side also. That's also why there are 6 input fan headers on the PCB to the side.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It's a standard rad, and those two samples had fan screws on the other side also. That's also why there are 6 input fan headers on the PCB to the side.


Niiiiiiice. Definitely good news in my eyes!


----------



## andrej124

Another photo


----------



## Durj478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Another photo










Is that drain port I see? O_O

Great work from the R&D


----------



## MattyMatt

Now I am getting excited! Is that a Fury X? This may make full loop watercooling way more accessible.


----------



## Kutalion

I'm absolutely loving this. I was dead set on Swiftech H240-x, but if this goes out with a good price, i'll totally reconsider. Quick disconnect valves are absolutely an awesome feature.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Strange that they would show a damaged product on their advertisement. These units seem quite long with the pump and res tacked on the end. Any guesses on what cases will be able to accommodate the 360mm version?


This unit wasn't originally a working one anyway. It was to show the product to the people at Quakecon.









The unit itself isn't that much longer than a standard EK PE 360 rad so it should fir in a wide variety of cases.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Aside from the pump itself (we don't know how low power this is), everything else is already out there- the fans are excellent, the radiator used is the EK PE, and the CPU block is the Supremacy MX (again very good). If the flow rate is good from that pump, then all I want to know is how much these would cost (which I have an idea about but not a confirmation) as the performance will be quite good. I haven't tried the Alphacool Eisberg or the CM/Fractal derivatives of the same, but I have used just about every other AIO on the market already.


The pump is the 6w DDC pump that we now include in our EK-KIT L-series (R2.0) kits


----------



## Durj478

Hey do you know anything about how to uninstall the pump and the res from the radiator? It does seem quite tricky to me.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strix*
> 
> Hey do you know anything about how to uninstall the pump and the res from the radiator? It does seem quite tricky to me.


Why would you want to uninstall them?

Remember it's an AIO not a custom loop


----------



## Kutalion

For example if pump breaks down, is it possible to replace it even?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> For example if pump breaks down, is it possible to replace it even?


Probably, but all those questions will have more precise answers when the product will be near it's release and the R&D will have everything all set.


----------



## MattyMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Probably, but all those questions will have more precise answers when the product will be near it's release and the R&D will have everything all set.


Any indication as to when that would be?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattyMatt*
> 
> Any indication as to when that would be?


Late August probably....maybe September


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Late August probably....maybe September


Bonus points for Sept 19th release.


----------



## tconroy135

Definitely can see getting one of these and an EVGA Titan-Pascal pre-fitted with a block single slot; laziness to the extreme!


----------



## KaffieneKing

How about a 240mm version with quick disconnects?

Some people can't fit/don't need 360mm rads but want to get in on GPU cooling


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> How about a 240mm version with quick disconnects?
> 
> Some people can't fit/don't need 360mm rads but want to get in on GPU cooling


Possibly, depending on feedback received. But this model won't be available at launch that's for sure.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Possibly, depending on feedback received. But this model won't be available at launch that's for sure.


Will the largest heat dispersion model be the one available at launch?


----------



## Kutalion

Do we have an approx length of the unit total? Im guessing ppl will have to change cases, myself included in order to fit the 360mm+pump rez combo.


----------



## EK-123

Hi everybody,

First of all thanks for all the support and comments so far. I know we have teased you with first photos and now you need to know more







We will have an official press release ready for you next week with all the details you have been asking for. Until then we need to keep you wondering









Well, I could share two funny photos of how we made that "Cooler than the pacific" photo. Here they are:



The story behind the photo: After a very successful Quakecon event in Dallas we flew over to California for some additional meetings with our business partners. On the day we took the photo we visited our good buddy Lee Harrington in Stockton (we made some videos for our Youtube channel, to be posted soon) and then we had to drive on the other side of California to another meeting. Right before the sunset (30 min) we got to the beach and had this vision of the Predator on the beach. And we managed to get it done in time







Btw, water was freezing cold!









Have a good weekend!
Mark


----------



## Kutalion

So, did i get this straight...
1) You were in California.
2) You had a Predator.
3) You had water.
4) You had mud.
5) No Arnold!?



Imagine that commercial, Arnold with a Predator









On a serious note, cant wait for the press release. I know a lot of people on our biggest Balkan IT forum who cant wait for this unit to come out.


----------



## VSG

Lol take a well deserved +1 for that


----------



## derickwm

>.>


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ahhh, I've taken shots in those kinds of poses... None turned out anywhere near that lovely though!

And woohoo, my wallet doesn't have to scream until next week, but it will be worth it. So tired of this ghetto air cooler on my benching rig.


----------



## Duality92

So basically the 360 is equal to my setup (which was sponsored by EKWB of course)


----------



## Durj478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> So basically the 360 is equal to my setup (which was sponsored by EKWB of course)


Custom loops are always a class apart from AiOs, even if it be from the same manufacturer, or show similar cooling.


----------



## Ricey20

Waiting for more details on this!


----------



## sinholueiro

How much large be the triple radiator with the pump more than a normal triple radiator? I hope it fits up top in my H440.


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> Waiting for more details on this!


Thursday!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Woohoo, can't wait! Will reviews be out around that time frame too, or shortly after?


----------



## sinholueiro

Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I can't see that pic but the point is clear enough









I am just as excited as everyone else here, as this may well be something that hits mainstream.


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I can't see that pic but the point is clear enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just as excited as everyone else here, as this may well be something that hits mainstream.


Sorry about the pic, tried to be creative with OCN settings







Should be visible now...


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Sorry about the pic, tried to be creative with OCN settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be visible now...


nope


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> nope


I guess its not meant to be







Anyways, Thursday is not far away!


----------



## VSG

It works on a mobile browser for whatever reason. Anyway less than 2 days to go


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Works on mobile for me too. Rather curious about the key words on it ...


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Works on mobile for me too. Rather curious about the key words on it ...


Which one? I thought they were all self explanatory. The Hovercore is referring to the floating core in the rad I assumed.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Which one? I thought they were all self explanatory. The Hovercore is referring to the floating core in the rad I assumed.


Yeah, pretty much that one is what I was curious about. So can't wait to get more info on it all, especially since I'm starting to wear out the screws for my aircooler on my benching rig.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## WhiteWulfe

Big difference between details and reviews being posted









Also, what does Panda Express have to do with all of this? :


----------



## derickwm

Orange is EK's color


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hmmmm


Interesting development, but a little remark on the promo-pic:

While i see where this is coming from.... i'ld strongly suggest to try something else as a publicity picture.

Because the whole angle and light and "tone" of the pic made me think immediately of something else :



Spoiler: Show pictures



Unfortunately, these images and similar came to mind

 
 

An that is unfortunate











And once this association is made in your head, it will be impossible to see the "Pacific" pic in a positive light.

Then again, maybe it was intentional? Somebody with a weird sense of humor?

Either way.. i like the Predator idea.. the questions are "how sleek?" , "when?" and "How much?"


----------



## Kutalion

Why so serio...negative?


----------



## Jakusonfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> Interesting development, but a little remark on the promo-pic:
> 
> While i see where this is coming from.... i'ld strongly suggest to try something else as a publicity picture.
> 
> Because the whole angle and light and "tone" of the pic made me think immediately of something else :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Show pictures
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, these images and similar came to mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An that is unfortunate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And once this association is made in your head, it will be impossible to see the "Pacific" pic in a positive light.
> 
> Then again, maybe it was intentional? Somebody with a weird sense of humor?
> 
> Either way.. i like the Predator idea.. the questions are "how sleek?" , "when?" and "How much?"


Whoa man, A golden beach at sunset is a million miles from oil pollution. Unless just being a beach at all is enough to trigger it for you.

I certainly never would have gotten there.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Orange is EK's color


Ah yes, silly me for having forgotten that ^_^


----------



## RnRollie

its the darker colour , tonality, shade, ... doing it. Probably wouldn't have happened if it was a sunrise pic...


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting development, but a little remark on the promo-pic:
> 
> While i see where this is coming from.... i'ld strongly suggest to try something else as a publicity picture.
> 
> Because the whole angle and light and "tone" of the pic made me think immediately of something else :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Show pictures
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, these images and similar came to mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An that is unfortunate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And once this association is made in your head, it will be impossible to see the "Pacific" pic in a positive light.
> 
> Then again, maybe it was intentional? Somebody with a weird sense of humor?
> 
> Either way.. i like the Predator idea.. the questions are "how sleek?" , "when?" and "How much?"
Click to expand...

I can safely say that that was not the intention nor ever even thought of


----------



## sinholueiro

I think we all know that









Excited to see what you have prepared for us, guys!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Depending on when they choose for a time.... Less than 24 hours to go on info yay!


----------



## sinholueiro

Let's hope they choose the CEST time, it's theirs and mine, so I haven't to wait too much and the american people can see it when wake up.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Yeah, I was hoping for a nice European time to be used for the announcement, that way when I wake up its already posted


----------



## Kutalion

If anybody hasnt seen yet:

http://site.ekwb.com/news/623/19/EK-Predator-is-setting-a-new-standard-for-AIO-liquid-cooling/


----------



## derickwm

OP Updated!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> OP Updated!


----------



## derickwm

Haha







I'm bad at life


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Sahweeeeeeet. Any plans for a 280/420 version as well?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bad at life


FTFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Sahweeeeeeet. Any plans for a 280/420 version as well?


Not anything solid right now, though it's being considered.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I can safely say that that was not the intention nor ever even thought of


Yeah, maybe go for the look of one those "Hanna and her horse" commercials.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> FTFY
> 
> Not anything solid right now, though it's being considered.


No worries, a 360 version is still wonderful for daily rigs, and even benching rigs ^_^


----------



## Strider49

Just received the newsletter!







Will preorders for Predator 360 start on the 23th of August too?


----------



## emgray

Do you have any information (such as pricing) about the pre-filled gpus. I read that you will offer flagship Nvidia and AMD cards with blocks already attached.


----------



## Duality92

I'm wondering about those quick disconnects. They seems pretty restrictive...


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emgray*
> 
> Do you have any information (such as pricing) about the pre-filled gpus. I read that you will offer flagship Nvidia and AMD cards with blocks already attached.


Pre-filled GPU blocks only, we will not be selling the cards themselves.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I'm wondering about those quick disconnects. They seems pretty restrictive...


They aren't


----------



## slickwilly

First thing I thought of when i saw the pic of the cooler lying on the beach was "nice analogy, the pacific is the coldest ocean in the world" an oil spill was the farthest thing from my mind.


----------



## emgray

What sort of premium will someone pay for getting a pre-filled gpu block?

Have you got any plans to sell the radiator and pump combo by itself?

Lastly, only black tubing?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Those quick disconnects look like a garden hose.


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Those quick disconnects look like a garden hose.


+1. While i love the idea, but couldnt you just make them look black or something?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> First thing I thought of when i saw the pic of the cooler lying on the beach was "nice analogy, the pacific is the coldest ocean in the world" an oil spill was the farthest thing from my mind.


There's also a secret pun in there as well








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emgray*
> 
> What sort of premium will someone pay for getting a pre-filled gpu block?
> 
> Have you got any plans to sell the radiator and pump combo by itself?
> 
> Lastly, only black tubing?


Price still TBD but it will be a little higher due to labor involved and the bundled QDCs.

Radiator and pump won't be sold separately.

It is a requirement to use rubber tubing for AIO solutions otherwise evaporation is an issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Those quick disconnects look like a garden hose.


Soon™


----------



## boredgunner

Some competition for Swiftech I see. Unfortunately I need a 120mm or 140mm AIO, I'd like to see one from this lineup in the future.


----------



## Mozz13

Looking to make a change to matx build and if this can fit in either the 350D or enthoo evolv then i am sold. Anyone can confirm that??


----------



## tconroy135

Interested to see how these two Units perform with CPU, CPU and GPU and with the larger unit if it can do CPU and SLI.


----------



## EniGma1987

Definitely buying one of these 240 models.


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Some competition for Swiftech I see. Unfortunately I need a 120mm or 140mm AIO, I'd like to see one from this lineup in the future.


Lol! I don't think so, the Swiftech ones are awful!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Definitely buying one of these 240 models.


For sure!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> Lol! I don't think so, the Swiftech ones are awful!
> For sure!


Every review I've seen shows their H140-X, 220-X, and 240-X handily besting every other AIO. Better quality components and customizable. I do expect the EK to be better though, I wish they'd release a 120mm or 140mm variant before December.


----------



## velocityx

Hmmm so, @derickwm so will there be special blocks available for gpus that are also prefilled to work with this system?

I wonder if one 360 and two blocks would be enough for a strong rig, kinda feel it needs another 240mm.


----------



## HandGunPat

NEED. ONE. NOW.


----------



## HiTechPixel

The cool thing about these is that you can daisy-chain (sort of) multiple pumps together.

So, say you buy 2 or 3 Predator 240. You then have 2 or 3 pumps and reservoirs. That's freaking cool.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> Hmmm so, @derickwm so will there be special blocks available for gpus that are also prefilled to work with this system?
> 
> I wonder if one 360 and two blocks would be enough for a strong rig, kinda feel it needs another 240mm.


Yes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> The cool thing about these is that you can daisy-chain (sort of) multiple pumps together.
> 
> So, say you buy 2 or 3 Predator 240. You then have 2 or 3 pumps and reservoirs. That's freaking cool.


----------



## swiftypoison

Definitely getting one of these. I was thinking of picking up a Corsair 100i GTX, but i forgot to order it. Glad i looked at this before. I have no issues paying double for high quality. I just wish it i didnt have to wait until September.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> The cool thing about these is that you can daisy-chain (sort of) multiple pumps together.
> 
> So, say you buy 2 or 3 Predator 240. You then have 2 or 3 pumps and reservoirs. That's freaking cool.


yea but imagine the noise from 3 pumps;p


----------



## ssiperko

It's shown on the EK website as of today.

SS


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> yea but imagine the noise from 3 pumps;p


Less than a Delta 240cfm, so Im good with it


----------



## Macross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> Lol! I don't think so, the Swiftech ones are awful!
> For sure!


So please tell us your personal experience with the Swiftech product that you claim to be awful?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I wish they'd release a 120mm or 140mm variant before December.


Hmm actually EK, I'd be willing to wait until early 2016 for one...


----------



## cravinmild

cant wait to see the 360mm model







Nice job EK







Can I get the rad in red please


----------



## xarot

Can we have something like this color for qdcs?

http://www.cpcworldwide.com/productlist.aspx?Series=123&Category=44

Those qdcs remind me of Gardena products.


----------



## sterob

Quote:


> EKWB is commemorating this historical moment with FREE Express Worldwide Shipping on all Pre-orders placed directly at EK web shop.


@derickwm: How long does this promo last? Will the EK-Predator 360 be eligible for this?


----------



## Durj478




----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterob*
> 
> @derickwm: How long does this promo last? Will the EK-Predator 360 be eligible for this?


Good questions. I would like to get the 360 when it is released, so hopefully the free shipping offer will still be around for that release date.


----------



## velocityx

I wonder if EK thought about how to deal with sli setups. I can imagine its easier to prefill a single gpu setup but a crossfire one?


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> Good questions. I would like to get the 360 when it is released, so hopefully the free shipping offer will still be around for that release date.


Of course!


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Can we have something like this color for qdcs?
> 
> http://www.cpcworldwide.com/productlist.aspx?Series=123&Category=44
> 
> Those qdcs remind me of Gardena products.


Very expensive, we considered it, i am not sure many customers would pay so much for a couple of QDCs.


----------



## DapperDan795

So I read through the whole thread and didn't see this directly answered:

Can I buy this unit and use my own tubing and fittings as well as add a traditional gpu block? I'm more interested in the radiator/pump design to save space.


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> So I read through the whole thread and didn't see this directly answered:
> 
> Can I buy this unit and use my own tubing and fittings as well as add a traditional gpu block? I'm more interested in the radiator/pump design to save space.


All parts are standard liquid cooling parts so you can take it apart and rebuild it as you wish. Instructions how to drain and fill the unit will be part of the instruction manual. Both Predator 240 and 360 are meant as expandable units, the only difference is that 360 unit features QDCs to make it even more simple for the user. We will not sell radiator/pump combo as a separate item in the beginning, at least.
Hope that answers your question


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> All parts are standard liquid cooling parts so you can take it apart and rebuild it as you wish. Instructions how to drain and fill the unit will be part of the instruction manual. Both Predator 240 and 360 are meant as expandable units, the only difference is that 360 unit features QDCs to make it even more simple for the user. We will not sell radiator/pump combo as a separate item in the beginning, at least.
> Hope that answers your question


Sure does! Thanks for the quick reply. I figured that's how it would work but wanted to be sure. I would pay the premium of the whole package just to have that radiator/pump combo. That would be amazing in a case like the CoolerMaster HAF XB. Saves so much room but gives you all the functionality of a custom loop.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Very expensive, we considered it, i am not sure many customers would pay so much for a couple of QDCs.


Thanks for the reply, I don't know the price and functionality over color I guess, it's just that the qdc's grey color really stands out as you use shiny fittings in the block and rad.







Great product nonetheless.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Full cover block. We will have multiple versions, perhaps a universal as well.


Wow. Just learned of this.
Looking forward to more information.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Very expensive, we considered it, i am not sure many customers would pay so much for a couple of QDCs.


I went about and contact the company in question as well as a local distributor. Pretty high prices- $20ish for a set of the 3/8" barb versions in plastic and $40+ for the chrome plated brass ones. Specs look really good though, so from a performance stand point it should be better than what's on the market. If you and they can work on the metal ones for lower prices (especially if they can get a G 1/4" male/female threaded version) then it would be great


----------



## Ricey20

Will there be smaller variants with QDCs?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> Will they be smaller variants with QDCs?


No plans currently.


----------



## Ricey20

Do you guys have the dimensions for the 360mm variant?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> Do you guys have the dimensions for the 360mm variant?


Quote:


> Dimensions of the main radiator unit on Predator 240, with integrated pump and reservoir are: 295mm x 133mm x 68mm. This allows mounting of unit in most modern computer cases. Predator 360 is a bit bigger beast, measuring 415mm x 133mm x 68mm! EKWB will provide list of compatible cases before launch.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

So, in essence, it literally isn't that much bigger than a regular 360mm radiator. Nice.


----------



## hteng

didn't go through the whole thread, but can this simultaneously cool a CPU and GPU?

edit: nvm i see this is addressed a few pages ago, but would love to see how it is setup.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hteng*
> 
> didn't go through the whole thread, but can this simultaneously cool a CPU and GPU?
> 
> edit: nvm i see this is addressed a few pages ago, but would love to see how it is setup.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Dimensions of the main radiator unit on Predator 240, with integrated pump and reservoir are: 295mm x 133mm x 68mm. This allows mounting of unit in most modern computer cases. Predator 360 is a bit bigger beast, measuring 415mm x 133mm x 68mm! EKWB will provide list of compatible cases before launch.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> So, in essence, it literally isn't that much bigger than a regular 360mm radiator. Nice.


To give you all an idea, our 360 rads (PE and XE) are 400mm long and 130mm wide so the EK-Predator 360 is only 15mm longer and 3mm wider.

This beauty should fit in a pretty good amount of cases


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> To give you all an idea, our 360 rads (PE and XE) are 400mm long and 130mm wide so the EK-Predator 360 is only 15mm longer and 3mm wider.
> 
> This beauty should fit in a pretty good amount of cases


The reply I want to write is against TOS, so instead I'll write "sweeeeeeet, that's awesome"


----------



## Duality92

It won't fit in Fractal Designs Arc Mini R2 for anyone wondering (just a for your information) My 360 PE barely fit without a great deal of force because of the width. This extra 3mm will make it so it won't fit.


----------



## RnRollie

Someone should verify, but i *think* 133m wide might be just too much to fit on the floor of a Phanteks Enthoo Prime...


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> Someone should verify, but i *think* 133m wide might be just too much to fit on the floor of a Phanteks Enthoo Prime...


It's not meant to be installed on bottom anyway. When factory filled ports need to be facing sideways or down, but not up (pump might run dry).


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> Someone should verify, but i *think* 133m wide might be just too much to fit on the floor of a Phanteks Enthoo Prime...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not meant to be installed on bottom anyway. When factory filled ports need to be facing sideways or down, but not up (pump might run dry).
Click to expand...

How can your pump run dry if it is (together with the rad) the LOWEST point of the loop?
Since the waterblocks would be HIGHER as the pump ?
Worst case scenario with the rad/pump combo on the floor, would be air accumulating in the CPU (or GPU) block and thus frying the CPU.

Now, if you want to claim that the rad/pump combo must be mounted horizontally above the blocks BECAUSE the pump/res combo is designed to trap air in the res.....

.......In that case, expect a follow up question


----------



## tiborrr12

It's due to construction and the reservoir placement within the pump/res/radiator assembly.


----------



## RnRollie

Ok

I expect we're gonna see some mounting instructions similar to these?
_(since this is the pond you're fishing in







_


----------



## tiborrr12

Of course!


----------



## Phaedrus89

Well, looks like I'm holding off on my new liquid setup till the 360 is out. Well done EK. Astetics of the QDC (black? soon?) asside this looks fantastic and will keep me away from my ongoing frustrations with Corsair AIO's. Should fit nicely in the top of my Enthoo Primo. Question about the built in fan controller on the 360. From the picture I can see a 2pin tac port to plug into a header to control pump speed. It looks like 6x 4pin PWM headers to control the 360 in push/pull? Is it a true PWM hub? Is the controller pulling the power off the header or is there auxiliary power via molex or sata? Most headers including my own are only rated for 1A. With the Vadar F4 it will be drawing 1.08A for 6 fans... Hopefully I'm correct in assuming that SATA powers the pump and the fan controller? My noctua NF-12 PPC 2000RPM could run at .6A if need be, wouldn't mind picking up another set of them. Any chance of a prefilled GPU block for a gigabyte 970 G1? I know a block already exists EK-FC970 GTX WF3 and a backplate, but would be nice to just buy a whole prefilled kit. Otherwise this may be my motivation to save for a reference 980ti


----------



## velocityx

Phaedrus89 mentioned it and im gonna mention it also. Are these QDC final color? gonna have to mod these black as they are ugly as hell right now. The rad pump fittings all look badass, the naming is badass and these QDC look like fluffy slippers. Imagine a predator wearing fluffy grey slippers.....


----------



## coelacanth

Wow I think I may be getting this. Can't wait to see what the prefilled QDC-enabled GPU water blocks are like.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


>


Derick, S340 case owners would like to know if the Predator fits in the front (with the fans), without having to remove the cable management bar. I can't tell from that pic if its there or not. Thanks!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm also hoping it will fit the Phantom 820!


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Not anything solid right now, though it's being considered.


I would put one of these on my parts list if you did make a 280mm version.


----------



## yorfi86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> Of course!


one question, Do you remove the bar in the s340 to fit the predator 240?


----------



## Crimsontech

Will the 360 Rad fit in a 750D (pretty sure it will but just want to verify). Thanks!


----------



## akira749

Like Derick said earlier, a list of compatible cases will be done upon release of the AIO's


----------



## yorfi86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Like Derick said earlier, a list of compatible cases will be done upon release of the AIO's


Thanks, this look amazing.


----------



## Rubashka

Will 240 vs 360 big difference in cooling CPU?

Thinking of picking this up for my build in progress. I plan to OC Skylake 6700K.


----------



## Ryld Baenre

That was the most annoying chain of links I had to follow to get here. Ridiculous for the mod to just link to all the other closed threads.....

Anyway, this thing looks awesome. If this had been on the market when i picked up my H320 I likely would have gone with this hands down. Looks amazing and super easy to expand with those disconnects. Would be cool if they offered an upgraded model with metal quick connects.


----------



## Strider49

I wonder if the 360 will fit in the top of the Enthoo Primo in push/pull.


----------



## Rubashka

sorry if this was already asked/answered, but will these have thermal paste pre-applied?


----------



## Rubashka

Sorry new to AIO watercooling and watercooling in general.

Am i understanding correctly that 360mm version is suited for those who want to cool CPU and possibly expand to GPU cooling? If i only want to cool the CPU, 240mm version would suffice?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Sorry new to AIO watercooling and watercooling in general.
> 
> Am i understanding correctly that 360mm version is suited for those who want to cool CPU and possibly expand to GPU cooling? If i only want to cool the CPU, 240mm version would suffice?


Yes exactly


----------



## Rubashka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Yes exactly


Do you think there will be noticeable temp difference in CPU cooling of 240mm vs 360mm? I don't mind paying premium on 360 version if it will make temps lower than 240 will.


----------



## Durj478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> I wonder if the 360 will fit in the top of the Enthoo Primo in push/pull.


Seemlessly. It can house more thickness if the RAMs don't interfere
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> sorry if this was already asked/answered, but will these have thermal paste pre-applied?


Don't know, no one talked about it. It's not even in the description. Have to ask @akira749 or @derickwwm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Sorry new to AIO watercooling and watercooling in general.
> 
> Am i understanding correctly that 360mm version is suited for those who want to cool CPU and possibly expand to GPU cooling? If i only want to cool the CPU, 240mm version would suffice?


Yup


----------



## Recipe7

I never thought i would put water cooling in my pc.. Never say never i guess!

I will definately be preordering a 360. I do want to use an extension for a gpu as well. Will the 360 be available at launch with fittings and a gpu block or will they have to be purchased seperately? Will there be a block available for a gigabyte 980 ti g1 at launch?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> I never thought i would put water cooling in my pc.. Never say never i guess!
> 
> I will definately be preordering a 360. I do want to use an extension for a gpu as well. Will the 360 be available at launch with fittings and a gpu block or will they have to be purchased seperately? Will there be a block available for a gigabyte 980 ti g1 at launch?


Yeah, and easier to get your paws on than a Cryorig r1 Ultimate too.

As for the gpu blocks, they hadn't provided a list of which ones they'll have on offer ready to go (pre filled, so all you have to do is mount the block, then connect the quick disconnects), but they have mentioned reference blocks will be supported.... And haven't said no to custom pcb designs (I'm going to assume they're on the eventually list).


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> Will the 360 Rad fit in a 750D (pretty sure it will but just want to verify). Thanks!


Yes and the 240 will mount up front.









SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Do you think there will be noticeable temp difference in CPU cooling of 240mm vs 360mm? I don't mind paying premium on 360 version if it will make temps lower than 240 will.


The temps will be more consistent and stay so under load.

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Sorry new to AIO watercooling and watercooling in general.
> 
> Am i understanding correctly that 360mm version is suited for those who want to cool CPU and possibly expand to GPU cooling? If i only want to cool the CPU, 240mm version would suffice?


Yeap ... or you could be stupid and use two 360's and a 240 to cool the cpu in a push/pull config like I do.









I do have two 980 KPE with blocks thar just not in line now and I have a Titan X under a block coming so all that space will get extra load.
















SS


----------



## Ricey20

Can I get a confirmation that this will fit into a Corsair Air 540 case? I want to start ordering parts for my new rig.


----------



## battleaxe

Can't wait to get one of these beasts. So is it possible to order one for a pair of 290x in Xfire? Is that a configuration that will be built?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Can't wait to get one of these beasts. So is it possible to order one for a pair of 290x in Xfire? Is that a configuration that will be built?


We won't release any dual GPU setup. Maybe it will come in the future


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus89*
> 
> Well, looks like I'm holding off on my new liquid setup till the 360 is out. Well done EK. Astetics of the QDC (black? soon?) asside this looks fantastic and will keep me away from my ongoing frustrations with Corsair AIO's. Should fit nicely in the top of my Enthoo Primo. Question about the built in fan controller on the 360. From the picture I can see a 2pin tac port to plug into a header to control pump speed. It looks like 6x 4pin PWM headers to control the 360 in push/pull? Is it a true PWM hub? Is the controller pulling the power off the header or is there auxiliary power via molex or sata? Most headers including my own are only rated for 1A. With the Vadar F4 it will be drawing 1.08A for 6 fans... Hopefully I'm correct in assuming that SATA powers the pump and the fan controller? My noctua NF-12 PPC 2000RPM could run at .6A if need be, wouldn't mind picking up another set of them. Any chance of a prefilled GPU block for a gigabyte 970 G1? I know a block already exists EK-FC970 GTX WF3 and a backplate, but would be nice to just buy a whole prefilled kit. Otherwise this may be my motivation to save for a reference 980ti


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> Phaedrus89 mentioned it and im gonna mention it also. Are these QDC final color? gonna have to mod these black as they are ugly as hell right now. The rad pump fittings all look badass, the naming is badass and these QDC look like fluffy slippers. Imagine a predator wearing fluffy grey slippers.....


Soon 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Wow I think I may be getting this. Can't wait to see what the prefilled QDC-enabled GPU water blocks are like.


Sexy!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Will 240 vs 360 big difference in cooling CPU?
> 
> Thinking of picking this up for my build in progress. I plan to OC Skylake 6700K.


More radiator surface area will give you better cooling, but Skylake may be more limited by the thermal compound Intel used...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> I wonder if the 360 will fit in the top of the Enthoo Primo in push/pull.


Should be no problem. I have a PE 480 in Push/Pull (same thickness) and it works swimmingly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> sorry if this was already asked/answered, but will these have thermal paste pre-applied?


No, but thermal paste is included.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> I never thought i would put water cooling in my pc.. Never say never i guess!
> 
> I will definately be preordering a 360. I do want to use an extension for a gpu as well. Will the 360 be available at launch with fittings and a gpu block or will they have to be purchased seperately? Will there be a block available for a gigabyte 980 ti g1 at launch?


Purchased separately but we will provide the kits and everything necessary to do so. For the time being there will only be prefilled reference PCB blocks available.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> Can I get a confirmation that this will fit into a Corsair Air 540 case? I want to start ordering parts for my new rig.


Can you send me some measurements?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Can't wait to get one of these beasts. So is it possible to order one for a pair of 290x in Xfire? Is that a configuration that will be built?


Only single GPUs will be supported. Adding a second adds a lot of complexity.


----------



## Rubashka

@derickwm can you tell us what thermal compound will be included with 240mm/360mm?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> @derickwm can you tell us what thermal compound will be included with 240mm/360mm?


EK-TIM Ectotherm


----------



## joker47

I hope the 360 will fit in the Fractal Define S in the top and wondering if i would be still able to use the backfan as exhaust. I guess i would have to set the Pump to the front of the case, or the tube would be way too long, laying on the graphicscard.
My plan is having 2x140mm as intake in the front and the 360 Predator in the top as exhaust + 140mm in the back as exhaust too, even though i am not sure if that will fit. (sorry for my bad english







)


----------



## Durj478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joker47*
> 
> I hope the 360 will fit in the Fractal Define S in the top and wondering if i would be still able to use the backfan as exhaust. I guess i would have to set the Pump to the front of the case, or the tube would be way too long, laying on the graphicscard.
> My plan is having 2x140mm as intake in the front and the 360 Predator in the top as exhaust + 140mm in the back as exhaust too, even though i am not sure if that will fit. (sorry for my bad english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Define S can house much thicker 360mm radiator on the top than EK Predator (or particularly speaking, Coolstream PE + DDC; ~62mm) and about 45mm 420mm radiator, even with the rear fan installed (correct me if I'm wrong about 420mm radiators







).


----------



## sterob

hi, will the free world wide shipping still be around when the 360 predator is out (October 19th)?


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterob*
> 
> hi, will the free world wide shipping still be around when the 360 predator is out (October 19th)?


I think when the preorder page shows up, you will be able to preorder 360 with free shipping, when it goes to market in october. I dont think they will be doing two separate preorders.


----------



## TK421

the pump on this radiator is the ddc 3.2?


----------



## tiborrr12

Custom DDC 3.1 6W


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Can't wait to get one of these beasts. So is it possible to order one for a pair of 290x in Xfire? Is that a configuration that will be built?
> 
> 
> 
> Only single GPUs will be supported. Adding a second adds a lot of complexity.
Click to expand...

I dont see the complexity... each hose has either a MALE or a FEMALE QDC at its end... so technically there is nothing keeping one from daisy chaining FOUR 980 TI's into it....

Practically... of course, it would be a bit unsightly & ungainly , all those hoses all over the place








But more importantly, having FOUR 980 TI's AND a CPU (presumably all overclocked) covered by only ONE 360 would result in "very interesting" temperatures







-it would probably give a new meaning to a "Steam machine"









Of course, one could always chain in a 2nd Predator kit, resulting in 2x 360 + 2x DDC pump.. should be ample "oomph" to handle four 980 TI's









.


----------



## Helmbo

Will the 360 AIO kit be able to handle a CPU + GPU + another 360/240 or 280/420 radiator ?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmbo*
> 
> Will the 360 AIO kit be able to handle a CPU + GPU + another 360/240 or 280/420 radiator ?


Yes


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> Custom DDC 3.1 6W


How does the ddc 3.2 compare to 3.1? Any spec sheet?


----------



## PAB94

Will the 980 Ti get a pre-filled block and if so, will it come with a backplate in the bundle?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PAB94*
> 
> Will the 980 Ti get a pre-filled block and if so, will it come with a backplate in the bundle?


Prefilled block, yes. Backplate, probably not.


----------



## PAB94

Will an EK Titan X backplate work with a pre-filled reference 980 ti block?


----------



## PAB94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PAB94*
> 
> Will an EK Titan X backplate work with a pre-filled reference 980 ti block?


Many thanks for the quick replies!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Prefilled block, yes. Backplate, probably not.


why not the backplate? it's just a passive sink right?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Prefilled block, yes. Backplate, probably not.
> 
> 
> 
> why not the backplate? it's just a passive sink right?
Click to expand...

Because of the end price. Prefilled block, plus a pair of QDCs, plus some tubing and a pair or normal fittings, and a backplate... You're getting close in price to the 240 version of Predator. We'd rather offer it without BP, and if you want to add one you can purchase it alongside it no problem?


----------



## HC1994

After the horrific experience with Swiftech's H2x0-X, I am gonna wait for this release, excited!









Will the 360 yield better result cooling only the CPU compared to 240? I am using X99 5930K btw.

Also, will the water block have any illumination/led lights?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HC1994*
> 
> After the horrific experience with Swiftech's H2x0-X, I am gonna wait for this release, excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will the 360 yield better result cooling only the CPU compared to 240? I am using X99 5930K btw.
> 
> Also, will the water block have any illumination/led lights?


Yes, X99 benefits greatly from raw radiator surface area so you will see a good performance increase by using the 360 version.

The MX block has holes for a pair of 3mm LEDs but as of right now, LEDs are not included.


----------



## Helmbo

@ Derickwm

a little suggestion.

When you release these product lines - the 360 and 240 AIO coolers.

Maybe give us a option when purchasing the cooler, to chose accesorrys thats is compatible with the cooler, like backplates, tubes - fitting - gpu blocks - you name it.

instead of making it a individiully purchase of producst.

hope you can see what i mean


----------



## andrej124

Hi guys! Wanna know how the Predator 360 looks inside the Fractal Design Define S case?


----------



## HC1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Hi guys! Wanna know how the Predator 360 looks inside the Fractal Design Define S case?


Thanks for the picture!

How is the ram clearance after the cooler is installed? Is the radiator+fans still above the ram? I have a pair of ram coolers, so I am wondering if it will interfere.

Is it possible to install a fan at the top of the front position after the cooler is installed on the top?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Hi guys! Wanna know how the Predator 360 looks inside the Fractal Design Define S case?


My my, that looks lovely on that Asus Z170 motherboard...


----------



## joker47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Hi guys! Wanna know how the Predator 360 looks inside the Fractal Design Define S case?


Amazing...thank you. Exactly what my build will look like. Just wonder about the Ram clearance. And it would be nice if you can say something about the noise in that config + the temps on CPU and GFX. I also have the 970, so i am kinda curious about that.
It fits perfect, just like i imagined. Would be just better with better QDC's









or even a 360 version without QDC's







I only want it for my CPU anyway!


----------



## nycgtr

That qd color is horrible... Looks like duct taped plastic. Why not just black?


----------



## Supergleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


It's hard to tell from the picture, are there extra fan headers open on the fan controller to facilitate a push/pull fan setup?


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> That qd color is horrible... Looks like duct taped plastic. Why not just black?


We know it's not ideal but the black one is not available at supplier, we cannot secure big enough order for them in order to make it custom for EK. For now.







But trust me this is used in medical field - Zero drop! Quality and flow rate are awesome!


----------



## Kutalion

Will user spray painting it void the warranty?


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Will user spray painting it void the warranty?


No. Knock yourself out


----------



## Revan654

This looks great. I'm going to buy EVGA 980Ti Hydro Copper just for this. Thankfully I have room upto 480 Rad at the top or bottom.


----------



## cravinmild

I wonder how this would compare to my h320 vs the EK 360mm rad version. Secretly trying to justify selling my h320 local and grabbing the 360mm version with an additional Titan block.

I could see sleeving the lines right up to the qd which would hide most if not all of the qd.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Will user spray painting it void the warranty?


Plasti Dip is better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> No. Knock yourself out


I have a IN WIN S-Frame which has a 360 mount at the bottom of the case.
Given the recommended mounting ornamentation, will I be able to use this system?


----------



## JPDueholm

Any idea how it performs compared to Swiftech's H320?

Trying to justify my purchase here...









Will it fit in the Fractal Design Define R5?

Is the Predator 360 equipped with 3 x 120mm fans, or what size are they?


----------



## Kutalion

3x120mm, should fit easy in R5. As to performance vs H320, we'll have to wait and see







I'm guessing it will be better, just gotta see by how much.


----------



## derickwm

Hi guys! Performance numbers have been announced, I've updated the OP to reflect this


----------



## EniGma1987

Awesome.
Could you do another chart with the same speeds but just go up to 1.35v or something to show the temps under the highest recommended 24/7 voltages?


----------



## Kutalion

Also i'd like to see tests on lower RPM. We all know garbage Asetek AIO units work wonders with gazilion RPM due to FPI of rads.
I figure difference at 1000-1500 RPM is much bigger in favor of Predator.


----------



## DyndaS

600 and 1000 rpm test would be nice.


----------



## JPDueholm

Any idea how it performs compared to Swiftech H320?


----------



## Sesameopen

How well would this handle an 85 watt cpu + 2x r9 390's?

Talking about the pumps.


----------



## nycgtr

Well that's good then that I can spray paint it. I got some watercooli
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sesameopen*
> 
> How well would this handle an 85 watt cpu + 2x r9 390's?
> 
> Talking about the pumps.


DDC pump you should be fine.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPDueholm*
> 
> Any idea how it performs compared to Swiftech H320?


Soon 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sesameopen*
> 
> How well would this handle an 85 watt cpu + 2x r9 390's?
> 
> Talking about the pumps.


Just fine!


----------



## Revan654

When are Pre-Order going start for 360? I want to get rid of this crappy Corsair AIO cooler and get something better.

I know the two that were announced use 120mm fans, Is their any news or rumors if EK will be doing a predator for 140mm fans?


----------



## Rubashka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> When are Pre-Order going start for 360? I want to get rid of this crappy Corsair AIO cooler and get something better.
> 
> I know the two that were announced use 120mm fans, Is their any news or rumors if EK will be doing a predator for 140mm fans?


August 23 i believe.


----------



## andrej124

Preorders open in ... https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-predator


----------



## MattyMatt

I'm going to wait and see what Corsair ships me... very tempting though


----------



## andrej124

Predator cooling performance results are here!













You can read more here.


----------



## swingarm

I am very happy to see this, been waiting a long time for something like this. I have questions but many of those will be answered soon.

The only question I have for now is how long will the hoses be on the default 360 setup or is that still being decided on?


----------



## andrej124

40 cm or 15.75 inches.


----------



## Mozz13

the result looks very promising.







Now just to wait on the case compatibility list. When can we expect it??


----------



## andrej124

You can always take the measurements of the units and measure it yourself









It is pretty safe to say that if the case supports 360mm radiator, it will fit either Predator 240 or Predator 360. But it doesn't hurt to check and of course wait for our compatibility list coming out around launch.


----------



## Mozz13

That's the thing. I am downsizing and the only thing I have bought for the new machine is a ssd.







Looking between a 350D or phanteks evolv though I prefer more on the 350D.


----------



## andrej124

If you ask me, I like the 350D more


----------



## Mozz13

And here is hoping that the 240 will fit in.


----------



## cravinmild

wow, the H110 is two degrees warmer than the 360 version. I was hoping to see the H320 on that list. That AiO (320) does not have a lot of info on it to see how it stacks up against the other aio listed there.


----------



## swiftypoison

Will we be getting a list of compatibility cases soon? I am dying to preorder the 240 version, but I am not sure if it will be my 450D. ALSO, as a water cooling newbie, can add a gpu block later on? I have a GTX 980 Kingpin I would love to water cool.


----------



## swingarm

I think this is kind of a dumb question but on the 360 why not quick disconnects on both tubes? I know I'm probably missing something here.


----------



## HC1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> wow, the H110 is two degrees warmer than the 360 version. I was hoping to see the H320 on that list. That AiO (320) does not have a lot of info on it to see how it stacks up against the other aio listed there.


I am curious about that too. I have the H110i GT, will it be worth the upgrade to 360 for an addition $160 premium(converted to CAD)?


----------



## velocityx

hmm, such little difference to H100 GTX? for such a premium in price? is EK dead silent at that speed?


----------



## elforeign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HC1994*
> 
> I am curious about that too. I have the H110i GT, will it be worth the upgrade to 360 for an addition $160 premium(converted to CAD)?


I may be dead wrong, but I think what you have to take into consideration is the fact that you can only dissipate so much heat efficiently by any means. Thus, the difference between solely cooling your CPU at a given watt output by a 280mm radiator or 360mm radiator, still means that only so much heat can be dissipated. However, with a 360mm you would probably get more consistent deltas in temperature change, and of course with the 360 rad and this design, you could add another device to the loop and still obtain great performance from the setup.


----------



## HC1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elforeign*
> 
> I may be dead wrong, but I think what you have to take into consideration is the fact that you can only dissipate so much heat efficiently by any means. Thus, the difference between solely cooling your CPU at a given watt output by a 280mm radiator or 360mm radiator, still means that only so much heat can be dissipated. However, with a 360mm you would probably get more consistent deltas in temperature change, and of course with the 360 rad and this design, you could add another device to the loop and still obtain great performance from the setup.


I see. That could be it. I would love to see the benchmark pushing CPU to even higher clocks/volts and see if there are any bigger delta.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elforeign*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HC1994*
> 
> I am curious about that too. I have the H110i GT, will it be worth the upgrade to 360 for an addition $160 premium(converted to CAD)?
> 
> 
> 
> I may be dead wrong, but I think what you have to take into consideration is the fact that you can only dissipate so much heat efficiently by any means. Thus, the difference between solely cooling your CPU at a given watt output by a 280mm radiator or 360mm radiator, still means that only so much heat can be dissipated. However, with a 360mm you would probably get more consistent deltas in temperature change, and of course with the 360 rad and this design, you could add another device to the loop and still obtain great performance from the setup.
Click to expand...

That makes sense The 110 is a 280mm rad vs the EK 360mm rad both more than able to cool a single component equally well thus the two deg. difference. Add a second component and the difference will be seen.

Would have been interesting to see for giggles, most the others are not expandable in that list ..... but still


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swingarm*
> 
> I think this is kind of a dumb question but on the 360 why not quick disconnects on both tubes? I know I'm probably missing something here.


You would have two sets on components that you commonly replace, or would want to. Having one allows for dismantling and expansion so this assumes that you would always have the CPU block as part of the loop. The prefilled GPU blocks, on the other hand, have the QDCs on both inlet and outlet tubing so it can be added or removed without affecting the rest of the loop.


----------



## EniGma1987

And it ensures the CPU block is always first in the loop.


----------



## swingarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You would have two sets on components that you commonly replace, or would want to. Having one allows for dismantling and expansion so this assumes that you would always have the CPU block as part of the loop. The prefilled GPU blocks, on the other hand, have the QDCs on both inlet and outlet tubing so it can be added or removed without affecting the rest of the loop.


Thanks for your answer.

I was thinking one on each tube only because one of the two spots I could put a 360 is more then the ~16 inches of tubing distance between it and the cpu, having a QDC on each tube would allow for making the tubes longer. It's not a big deal atm, I would just put it in the other spot.


----------



## Helmbo

Can you fill/refill that AIO loop ? and will there be Air inside aswell since its prefilled and no ''real'' resevoir.


----------



## VSG

There's a small reservoir next to the pump, it has a fill port and also a drain port.


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> There's a small reservoir next to the pump, it has a fill port and also a drain port.


so by that, i suppose there will be no air hiding in the loop


----------



## Strider49

I would like to see how the 360 and 240 stack up against the Swiftech offerings, H220-X, H240-X and H320. When can we expect to see some reviews?


----------



## elforeign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> I would like to see how the 360 and 240 stack up against the Swiftech offerings, H220-X, H240-X and H320. When can we expect to see some reviews?


View the first post on the thread. They have a chart comparing it to several AIO offerings, including the swiftechs.


----------



## TK421

Anyone know if EK will sell the gray colored qdc separately? Like their fittings and such.


----------



## Rubashka

Sorry if this information is listed somewhere on EK website, but will the pre-order amount be charged to credit card on the day pre order is placed or only when it ships?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Sorry if this information is listed somewhere on EK website, but will the pre-order amount be charged to credit card on the day pre order is placed or only when it ships?


Don't quote me on this but I believe it will be the day you order.


----------



## Helmbo

What will the price on this beauty be like in Denmark ?


----------



## derickwm

199eur for 240 and 239eur for 360


----------



## MattyMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmbo*
> 
> What will the price on this beauty be like in Denmark ?


I'll send you one for 250 bags of Snoere. Caramel only.


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 199eur for 240 and 239eur for 360


So the 360 is arround 60% of the price of your EKWB EK-KIT X360.

Abit torn between getting this or go full custom.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmbo*
> 
> So the 360 is arround 60% of the price of your EKWB EK-KIT X360.
> 
> Abit torn between getting this or go full custom.


Maybe but usually the people interested in the EK-Predator are the ones that aren't ready for full custom loops or simply aren't interested in going full custom.


----------



## Mozz13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Maybe but usually the people interested in the EK-Predator are the ones that aren't ready for full custom loops or simply aren't interested in going full custom.


Or those that just couldnt be bothered with custom loop maintenance anymore.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mozz13*
> 
> Or those that just couldnt be bothered with custom loop maintenance anymore.


Exactly!


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elforeign*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> I would like to see how the 360 and 240 stack up against the Swiftech offerings, H220-X, H240-X and H320. When can we expect to see some reviews?
> 
> 
> 
> View the first post on the thread. They have a chart comparing it to several AIO offerings, including the swiftechs.
Click to expand...

No, the Swiftechs aren't on those charts.


----------



## elforeign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> No, the Swiftechs aren't on those charts.


Shoot, that's my mistake. Check the Corsair H110i GT review on HardOCP.com there is a comprehensive roundup of AIO's as of Jan or Feb of this year and the corresponding performance data. That one has the Swiftechs on it. You can then use that with the info from the ek charts and get a good sense of how it compares.

Hope it helps!


----------



## EK-123

Hi everybody,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elforeign*
> 
> Shoot, that's my mistake. Check the Corsair H110i GT review on HardOCP.com there is a comprehensive roundup of AIO's as of Jan or Feb of this year and the corresponding performance data. That one has the Swiftechs on it. You can then use that with the info from the ek charts and get a good sense of how it compares.
> 
> Hope it helps!


Or you can wait until next week, we just got Swiftech H220-X and H240-X today from USA and will be testing them early next week. You asked for it, we will deliver


----------



## Kutalion

Awesome man!


----------



## elforeign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Hi everybody,
> Or you can wait until next week, we just got Swiftech H220-X and H240-X today from USA and will be testing them early next week. You asked for it, we will deliver


I want a 360 Predator so bad, but I recently got a H110i GT (before knowing this product would come out). If you guys buy off my Corsair, i'll pay the difference to the 360!





































to wish upon a star....


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elforeign*
> 
> I want a 360 Predator so bad, but I recently got a H110i GT (before knowing this product would come out). If you guys buy off my Corsair, i'll pay the difference to the 360!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to wish upon a star....


If only there would be a use for H110 in our office. I guess you can imagine what kind of machines we have in the office.


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elforeign*
> 
> I want a 360 Predator so bad, but I recently got a H110i GT (before knowing this product would come out). If you guys buy off my Corsair, i'll pay the difference to the 360!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to wish upon a star....


Outside the return policy I'm assuming? If it is it couldn't hurt to try it anyways. I got Newegg to honor a return once that was outside policy.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> If only there would be a use for H110 in our office. I guess you can imagine what kind of machines we have in the office.


Dell OEM computers with Intel stock coolers?









On a more serious note, that would be a cool series- showing off the rigs of the personnel there. I have seen the D-frame Mini which was pretty cool.


----------



## elforeign

It is outside the return policy. I currently have no need for the Predator 360, but I will when I build my next rig.

[Insert Skylake-E + SLI Nvidia Pascal] system configuration with a 360 Rad and a 240 rad!

Maybe throw in a solar panel, or 10


----------



## DyndaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Hi everybody,
> Or you can wait until next week, we just got Swiftech H220-X and H240-X today from USA and will be testing them early next week. You asked for it, we will deliver


Need low rpm silent test compare to others AIO units. Im interesting about completely silent operation efficiency.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> If only there would be a use for H110 in our office. I guess you can imagine what kind of machines we have in the office.


Gotta have a broken doorstop or something of similar use for the h110


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> If only there would be a use for H110 in our office. I guess you can imagine what kind of machines we have in the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dell OEM computers with Intel stock coolers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious note, that would be a cool series- showing off the rigs of the personnel there. I have seen the D-frame Mini which was pretty cool.
Click to expand...

The coolest computers are in the Boston "office"


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Dell OEM computers with Intel stock coolers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious note, that would be a cool series- showing off the rigs of the personnel there. I have seen the D-frame Mini which was pretty cool.


Good idea, I will ask Andrej, our marketing guy, to shoot some photos around the office to show what we work with.


----------



## Rubashka

hey guys, i thought if you pre-order from EK website, worldwide express shipping is free. I am however being presented with express shipping fee on check out, I am shipping to Canada.

Subtotal $ 239.99
Shipping (DPD Express) $ 5.37
Tax $ 52.80
Grand Total $ 298.16

Also the tax calculated, whose tax is this? Does this mean, you cover shipping duties/taxes on shipping to Canada?


----------



## Mozz13

Any case compatibility case list?


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> hey guys, i thought if you pre-order from EK website, worldwide express shipping is free. I am however being presented with express shipping fee on check out, I am shipping to Canada.
> 
> Subtotal $ 239.99
> Shipping (DPD Express) $ 5.37
> Tax $ 52.80
> Grand Total $ 298.16
> 
> Also the tax calculated, whose tax is this? Does this mean, you cover shipping duties/taxes on shipping to Canada?


Hi Rubashka,
thanks for posting the error. Somehow the setup was not correct on Predator 360 in the system. It will be fixed in few minutes! Thanks!








p.s. You are entitled to Free Express Shipping and No Tax on your order to Canada.


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mozz13*
> 
> Any case compatibility case list?


Give us a few days, currently working on it. There is a lot of Cases out there


----------



## franktitude

I also have Tax on my Checkout Review. Singapore here.


----------



## Mozz13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Give us a few days, currently working on it. There is a lot of Cases out there


Understood. Thank you good sire







. Btw, tried to preorder the 240 and it listed the tax for me as well.


----------



## akira749

I tried to pre-order one just to check and I have the free shipping and no tax.

Just be sure to enter all your informations. The total should adjust correctly.


----------



## franktitude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I tried to pre-order one just to check and I have the free shipping and no tax.
> 
> Just be sure to enter all your informations. The total should adjust correctly.


----------



## Rubashka

Can anyone from comment on the below.

With 360 rad mounted on top in phanteks enthoo primo case, will there be enough clearance to mount EVGA TITAN X Hybrid AIO rad with with fan on rear top slot?


----------



## Rubashka

For Canada, i am still getting tax added.

Subtotal $ 239.99
Shipping (Free Express Shipping) $ 0.00
Tax $ 52.80
Grand Total $ 292.79


----------



## Rubashka

nm looks like it is fixed now. order placed.

just to clarify, on the website it says "Ships until 19th of October".

Did you mean it will start shipping on October 19th or it will be shipped before October 19th?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> nm looks like it is fixed now. order placed.
> 
> just to clarify, on the website it says "Ships until 19th of October".
> 
> Did you mean it will start shipping on October 19th or it will be shipped before October 19th?


It will start to ship in october 19th


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It will start to ship in october 19th


Actually we will ship before 19th so you will have it by that date


----------



## swiftypoison

Nevermind! its been fixed!


----------



## Nerifes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Give us a few days, currently working on it. There is a lot of Cases out there


Any chance you can verify if the 360 fits in a Coolermaster HAF XB EVO?


----------



## swiftypoison

How long does express shipping take to the US?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Actually we will ship before 19th so you will have it by that date


Cool


----------



## MunneY

I really want to test one of these out, but don't think I can swing it right now... Dat 360 is amazing


----------



## besthijacker

Ouch. $53 tax for US seems a little excessive...


----------



## Rubashka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> Ouch. $53 tax for US seems a little excessive...


There is no tax, that's for EU; it was an error, which should be fixed now. You will most likely get taxed by customs.


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> How long does express shipping take to the US?


3-4 days, but we will get your order to you until the release date.


----------



## MattyMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> There is no tax, that's for EU; it was an error, which should be fixed now. You will most likely get taxed by customs.


Which is the main reason I won't order. I'll wait for a Canadian reseller. Importing always does you up the bum with import tax and then the scam fee that many shippers charge. Though If they are collecting taxes, shouldn't be paying anything to import, as long as everything is marked correctly.

Also, tax for Canada is messed up on the site. 44? Should be 10 for me in Alberta as we only have 5%

Hmmm, when I switched payment methods, the tax disappeared, which means tax upon import and unless Canada Post is delivering it, that means you have to pay the brokerage scam :/


----------



## Rubashka

EK doesn't charge you any tax to Canada.

http://trueler.com/2010/09/13/ups-brokerage-fees-total-scam-fraud-cheating-avoid-it/


----------



## Rubashka

On the other hand, can anyone from EK comment on which courier service will be used to ship to Canada?


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> On the other hand, can anyone from EK comment on which courier service will be used to ship to Canada?


Most likely DHL.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattyMatt*
> 
> Which is the main reason I won't order. I'll wait for a Canadian reseller. Importing always does you up the bum with import tax and then the scam fee that many shippers charge. Though If they are collecting taxes, shouldn't be paying anything to import, as long as everything is marked correctly.
> 
> Also, tax for Canada is messed up on the site. 44? Should be 10 for me in Alberta as we only have 5%
> 
> Hmmm, when I switched payment methods, the tax disappeared, which means tax upon import and unless Canada Post is delivering it, that means you have to pay the brokerage scam :/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> EK doesn't charge you any tax to Canada.
> 
> http://trueler.com/2010/09/13/ups-brokerage-fees-total-scam-fraud-cheating-avoid-it/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> On the other hand, can anyone from EK comment on which courier service will be used to ship to Canada?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Most likely DHL.


My things are always shipped by DHL from EK and they are more fair then UPS









@MattyMatt, pre-order should be better since you will save on shipping and the duty DHL will charge you won't be that much.


----------



## MattyMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> @MattyMatt, pre-order should be better since you will save on shipping and the duty DHL will charge you won't be that much.


There are still other issues. Pay in USD, so either you have your CC charge their scam currency fee, or you use Paypal's worse conversion and pay a few dollars more. 240ish CAD. Now the minimum you pay DHL is 7 CAD or 2.5%, depending on which is higher. So 7 and then 12 for taxes. It's a lot better than UPS or FedEx, but I would still likely wait on local prices. It's too risky importing, there always seem to be surprise import fees that end up screwing you. I just had to pay 100 to UPS because the shipper didn't ship with USPS as agreed.

Either way, I am more interested in the 360s and while ekwb is a trustworthy brand, I always wait on third party reviews.


----------



## swiftypoison

One last question: I see that Microcenter is a partner according to the website. Is this true? I rather wait until they have them rather than pay customs.


----------



## joker47

Is it right i have to pay Tax € 52.79 when i order from germany?


----------



## HC1994

Is there a RMSP in Canadian dollars? I want to cancel my pre order since they are not shipping it with Canadapost. I dont want to pay a large amount of duty and custom.
Or tell me anyone, what is the benefit for me to preorder instead of waiting until canadian retailers have them?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HC1994*
> 
> Is there a RMSP in Canadian dollars? I want to cancel my pre order since they are not shipping it with Canadapost. I dont want to pay a large amount of duty and custom.
> Or tell me anyone, what is the benefit for me to preorder instead of waiting until canadian retailers have them?


You have the benefit of having free shipping and will most certainly receive it sooner. Also DHL is way less greedy than UPS.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joker47*
> 
> Is it right i have to pay Tax € 52.79 when i order from germany?


That I don't know...maybe @EK-CEO can tell you more


----------



## HC1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> You have the benefit of having free shipping and will most certainly receive it sooner. Also DHL is way less greedy than UPS.


Thanks for the reply!

pricing in Canada though, is it going to be a straight conversion from exchange rate or likely be less than exchange rate?

Honestly, I will buy the 360 regardless, I just want to know whats the most economic move here.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HC1994*
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> pricing in Canada though, is it going to be a straight conversion from exchange rate or likely be less than exchange rate?
> 
> Honestly, I will buy the 360 regardless, I just want to know whats the most economic move here.


I'd personally just go for it with the pre-order if I had the cash, because then there's the whole getting it ~NOW~ instead of waiting for DazMode to get it in.


----------



## HC1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'd personally just go for it with the pre-order if I had the cash, because then there's the whole getting it ~NOW~ instead of waiting for DazMode to get it in.


Shouldn't companies like NCIX, MemoryExpress, Newegg and such get them too?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HC1994*
> 
> Shouldn't companies like NCIX, MemoryExpress, Newegg and such get them too?


In all honesty, given how silly the purchasers are at MemoryExpress I'd have to go with doubtful. Seriously, my salesguy gets asked at least a dozen times PER DAY about Cryorig coolers, yet they still don't carry such a high demand product. Would it be nice to see this trend change? Oh yes, it would be amazing, but given that they're still trying to clear out gear from companies that died off years ago (Danger Den comes to mind) it's unlikely. Would be incredibly awesome though if they'd finally suck it up and partner with an incredible company like EK Waterblocks.

As for NCIX and Newegg, no idea as I don't really do that much business with them, but one would suspect they would be a lot more open to the concept, especially since NCIX carries expandable AIO's from Swiftech.

DazMode was just the first to come to mind since he already has a relationship with EK Waterblocks.


----------



## HC1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> In all honesty, given how silly the purchasers are at MemoryExpress I'd have to go with doubtful. Seriously, my salesguy gets asked at least a dozen times PER DAY about Cryorig coolers, yet they still don't carry such a high demand product. Would it be nice to see this trend change? Oh yes, it would be amazing, but given that they're still trying to clear out gear from companies that died off years ago (Danger Den comes to mind) it's unlikely. Would be incredibly awesome though if they'd finally suck it up and partner with an incredible company like EK Waterblocks.
> 
> As for NCIX and Newegg, no idea as I don't really do that much business with them, but one would suspect they would be a lot more open to the concept, especially since NCIX carries expandable AIO's from Swiftech.
> 
> DazMode was just the first to come to mind since he already has a relationship with EK Waterblocks.


Oh okay. I thought only DazMode are going to have the Predators for sale, kind of likely an exclusive or something.

I guess I'll wait for the people at EK to respond about this. If it's late a few weeks I do not mind. Given current exchange rate at 1.33, I really want to see if they will be offered at a lower price in Canada...


----------



## Recipe7

I am looking to be pre-ordering a 360 soon, I'm excited to finally get into water-cooling.

I have a few questions, hopefully someone can answer.

If I pre-order, will I be charged right away or when the item ships? May I cancel my pre-order at any time before shipment?

I am looking to get a gpu-block for my 980 ti g1. I know it's not a reference board, but what are the chances that there will be one released by October 19th?


----------



## andrej124

You are charged immediately, but you can always do a normal refund through PayPal.









G1 980 Ti block will certainly be out before 19th of October. You can expect it in the first half of September.


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattyMatt*
> 
> There are still other issues. Pay in USD, so either you have your CC charge their scam currency fee, or you use Paypal's worse conversion and pay a few dollars more. 240ish CAD. Now the minimum you pay DHL is 7 CAD or 2.5%, depending on which is higher. So 7 and then 12 for taxes. It's a lot better than UPS or FedEx, but I would still likely wait on local prices. It's too risky importing, there always seem to be surprise import fees that end up screwing you. I just had to pay 100 to UPS because the shipper didn't ship with USPS as agreed.
> 
> Either way, I am more interested in the 360s and while ekwb is a trustworthy brand, I always wait on third party reviews.


Dear MattyMatt, I fully understand your problems, unfortunately International trade is not yet fully globalized. Hopefully it will be one day.
Anyways, NCIX Canada will have the Predators in stock and taking preorders soon, if not already. We will send them a small batch of Predators before release date so you could get one there.


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HC1994*
> 
> Oh okay. I thought only DazMode are going to have the Predators for sale, kind of likely an exclusive or something.
> 
> I guess I'll wait for the people at EK to respond about this. If it's late a few weeks I do not mind. Given current exchange rate at 1.33, I really want to see if they will be offered at a lower price in Canada...


Dear HC1994, we are partnering with NCIX Canada for this Product release as it's more mainstream and suitable for newbies also. Most likely NCIX will also have the Predator in their shops. Daz will have the unit once it fully available.

Regarding the price NCIX is setting it according to our Suggested retail price plus/minus a few bucks. But I doubt they will go with significantly lower price. Maybe if you ask them


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> One last question: I see that Microcenter is a partner according to the website. Is this true? I rather wait until they have them rather than pay customs.


Microcenter will have inventory of Predator at lauch, yes. Feel free to drop by their shop.

Regarding the customs to USA the cost is rather low, if charged at all. It always depends a bit on the customs officer


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joker47*
> 
> Is it right i have to pay Tax € 52.79 when i order from germany?


Yes, unfortunately we have to charge local VAT to all sales within EU. In Slovenia we have 22% VAT. If you will order at CaseKing, who is also our launch partner, the tax will be 19%, but they might charge you for shipping.


----------



## HC1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Dear HC1994, we are partnering with NCIX Canada for this Product release as it's more mainstream and suitable for newbies also. Most likely NCIX will also have the Predator in their shops. Daz will have the unit once it fully available.
> 
> Regarding the price NCIX is setting it according to our Suggested retail price plus/minus a few bucks. But I doubt they will go with significantly lower price. Maybe if you ask them


Thanks for your reply Mr.CEO









I saw 240 for pre-order on NCIX, waiting for the 360 version to show up on NCIX...


----------



## WheelZ0713

Commenting in anticipation of case comparability list.

Hoping it will mount on the front of the S340 without having to remove the cable management bar.


----------



## joker47

Wow that would be all 300€ then for the 360 version, that sucks. I actually wanted to preorder, but with that price i better think about an other aio or i could even get a normal watercooler, which i actually dont wanted.


----------



## DarkSmith2

Could you also test the performance with an I7 6700k Delidded, using your EK-Supremacy PreciseMount Add-on (Naked Ivy)? (should be compatible?!)

From measurements its 3mm to high for my phanteks enthoo luxe. It only supports 65mm on the top ;(
But no problem i would mod the front to get the 360mm in there and maybe place a 420mm on top!

Will radiators come prefilled for this too?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Dear HC1994, we are partnering with NCIX Canada for this Product release as it's more mainstream and suitable for newbies also. Most likely NCIX will also have the Predator in their shops. Daz will have the unit once it fully available.
> 
> Regarding the price NCIX is setting it according to our Suggested retail price plus/minus a few bucks. But I doubt they will go with significantly lower price. Maybe if you ask them


Oooh... Here's hoping it's only $250 CAD for the 360 then... I can dream, especially with this currency exchange, right?


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Microcenter will have inventory of Predator at lauch, yes. Feel free to drop by their shop.
> 
> Regarding the customs to USA the cost is rather low, if charged at all. It always depends a bit on the customs officer


Thanks for the reply. I think its prtty cool you guys are partnering with Microcenter here in the States. I use them alot and helps when things go wrong. Its also pretty cool a high end product like the EK Predator is available to the mainstream market. I never linked those cheap Corsair units so this is my 1st water cool unit


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Microcenter will have inventory of Predator at lauch, yes. Feel free to drop by their shop.
> 
> Regarding the customs to USA the cost is rather low, if charged at all. It always depends a bit on the customs officer


Any chance that Microcenter will also stock water blocks?


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> You are charged immediately, but you can always do a normal refund through PayPal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G1 980 Ti block will certainly be out before 19th of October. You can expect it in the first half of September.


Thanks for the reply andre. I appreciate it.


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Any chance that Microcenter will also stock water blocks?


I guess you are referring to pre-filled GPU blocks? It might happen, I am not sure since they have been hesitant with them so far. There are so many options to carry and if you get stuck with stock it's a big loss. Even if they go for it, they will carry only high runner variants (reference versions).

If you talk about other Custom loop EK components, they already do carry those, we started cooperation several months ago.


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSmith2*
> 
> Could you also test the performance with an I7 6700k Delidded, using your EK-Supremacy PreciseMount Add-on (Naked Ivy)? (should be compatible?!)
> 
> From measurements its 3mm to high for my phanteks enthoo luxe. It only supports 65mm on the top ;(
> But no problem i would mod the front to get the 360mm in there and maybe place a 420mm on top!
> 
> Will radiators come prefilled for this too?


Radiators are not planned as prefilled addons. Anybody looking to use this unit with additional radiators would probably buy additional ZMT tube and components and build his own compact custom loop, right ?









In general the Primary idea of the Predator is to offer Quality liquid cooling to newbie segment who was considering a serious cooling upgrade (to support OC) but did not like the AIOs on the market (I don't blame them). With Predator the expandability to use CPU+GPU water blocks just like in Custom loops is the biggest win - dont you think?


----------



## DarkSmith2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Radiators are not planned as prefilled addons. Anybody looking to use this unit with additional radiators would probably buy additional ZMT tube and components and build his own compact custom loop, right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In general the Primary idea of the Predator is to offer Quality liquid cooling to newbie segment who was considering a serious cooling upgrade (to support OC) but did not like the AIOs on the market (I don't blame them). With Predator the expandability to use CPU+GPU water blocks just like in Custom loops is the biggest win - dont you think?


Ofc its a great gain. But the dream would be to have a zero maintenance full custom loop aio style. So that you could add everything without the downsides of todays custom loops but still having its performance. But i guess this isnt possible for now..

The real downsides of current aio's are Bad backplates/mounting, Bad Software, loud pumps and Fans and ofc expandability. Your Predator eliminates most of the issues and is a great product. Will be the best so far.

I would love to see a 420mm Predator Extreme edition. There is no 420mm AIO out ;( But this would probably grant most performance. If i would start a custom loop, i would choose the biggest Rad possible for my case first. I want to be able to do so with AIOs too.

The thing i dont like about the Predator is that you made it so that the pump and reservoir position is bad if you want to install it on a way where you would have your case inbetween the rad and the fans.

FANS
CASE (small metall plate thing)
RADIATOR


----------



## zenn84

Hmm, an idea; fitting out the 240 with Quick Disconnects for smaller cases.









And can you shed some lights on the expandable products such as the prefilled QDC-enabled GPU water block? I'm kinda curious to know what they'll look like...


----------



## HC1994

Is there a way to add some 3MM LEDs to my existing order? I forgot to do that with my 360s order. I pre-ordered pretty early so I don't want to lose my place in pre-order by cancelling and re-ordering.


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenn84*
> 
> Hmm, an idea; fitting out the 240 with Quick Disconnects for smaller cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And can you shed some lights on the expandable products such as the prefilled QDC-enabled GPU water block? I'm kinda curious to know what they'll look like...


This is exactly what i was thinking. In a nicer color obviously...


----------



## WheelZ0713

They just popped up on PCCG here in Aus for anyone interested.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33096&zenid=5855385dcb8edb5a11b8ffed7a002b20

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33097&zenid=768215f04b19c9296c94e8cbebff9528

Given the ridiculous taxes, it even works out a decent amount cheaper.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Need a review to see how much better it is than the generic AIO's.


----------



## RnRollie

Based on how mediocre generic AIO's are, it doesn't take an indepth review to know its gonna be better...


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

It's not compatible with 2011-3


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> It's not compatible with 2011-3


Of course it is, look at the results on page 1 for example. The CPU block this comes with has the best mounting LGA 2011(-3) that I have seen available so far.


----------



## shadow85

Hmm this 360 predator looks nice, I wonder how it will perform compared to a Swiftech H240-X AIO?


----------



## SuchOverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Hmm this 360 predator looks nice, I wonder how it will perform compared to a Swiftech H240-X AIO?


That would be interesting to see. The swiftech is better then the h110 for sure. Sadly, swiftech is only sold in the US







.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuchOverclock*
> 
> That would be interesting to see. The swiftech is better then the h110 for sure. Sadly, swiftech is only sold in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Does EK sell outside of the US? I'm not aware aside from private importers?


----------



## R3apR369

Since the unit is completely customize-able, how will we know that the rad has enough liquid in it when we disassemble it to add in different parts?

My rig only supports a single 240rad (Lian LI PC05-S). I'm hoping I will be able to fit this AIO in there and use acrylic tubing instead of what is currently being used.


----------



## SuchOverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Does EK sell outside of the US? I'm not aware aside from private importers?


Well I dont think they do, but ocuk have some on per-order. They do have a EU price too.

Wish EK will get in touch with some wholesalers!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Does EK sell outside of the US? I'm not aware aside from private importers?


They sell through their own online store, as well as through a wide variety of resellers


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuchOverclock*
> 
> That would be interesting to see. The swiftech is better then the h110 for sure. Sadly, swiftech is only sold in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I bought my H240-X from FrozenCPU and I'm in Australia. Got it safe and sound last November.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Does EK sell outside of the US? I'm not aware aside from private importers?


Yes they do, our Australian online sellers already have them for pre-order. $369AUD that is alot more over the competition.

I remember I got my swiftech from FrozenCPU for roughly $260AUD delivered.


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> I bought my H240-X from FrozenCPU and I'm in Australia. Got it safe and sound last November.
> Yes they do, our Australian online sellers already have them for pre-order. $369AUD that is alot more over the competition.
> 
> I remember I got my swiftech from FrozenCPU for roughly $260AUD delivered.


Unfortunately you'll probably find that a significant portion of that difference is caused by our dollar being worth roughly the same as a paper bag at the moment.

*EDIT*

Also, isn't the swiftech a 240mm rad? The Predator 240 comes in at $329 through pccg.


----------



## HC1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> Unfortunately you'll probably find that a significant portion of that difference is caused by our dollar being worth roughly the same as a paper bag at the moment.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Also, isn't the swiftech a 240mm rad? The Predator 240 comes in at $329 through pccg.


us Canadians are on the same boat with you


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HC1994*
> 
> us Canadians are on the same boat with you


It's terrible. I paid a **** ton more than i should have needed to to get my Fury from Newegg. Having said that, it was still a bunch less than what retailers here wanted for it, so i guess i shouldn't complain right?


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuchOverclock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Hmm this 360 predator looks nice, I wonder how it will perform compared to a Swiftech H240-X AIO?
> 
> 
> 
> That would be interesting to see. The swiftech is better then the h110 for sure. Sadly, swiftech is only sold in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I thought the h110 stood up well. Not behind more than a degree or two. It's just a bare bones non expandable aio. Swiftys was real wc parts pre assembled.


----------



## smithydan

Looking at the layout in the s340 and the layout of the pump and res of the predator, does the unit in vertical orientation have to have the pump and res at the bottom?


----------



## Jakusonfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Looking at the layout in the s340 and the layout of the pump and res of the predator, does the unit in vertical orientation have to have the pump and res at the bottom?


Yes, without being able to look at the manual and see if it is talked about, I would imagine vertical orientation with pump and ports at the top would be impossible. It would have the pump inverted, without a res above it.
It may yet prove to be doable depending on how they have designed the pump and res unit, but almost certainly not. They have a similar layout in the DDC bay res units but use a special pump filling system there.


----------



## Ceadderman

Drat! Guess I get to wait to score an AMD unit.

Unless I pair it up with my HF block and grab myself an EVO Red Top. Which I can do, so I can get one in my Bros system to get him back up and Folding. His FX8350 is heatcapped. I tried to get him to warranty it but he doesn't want to be down for the RMA process. So he struggles along with a cheapo air cooler.









So Xmas present or?









~Ceadder


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Looking at the layout in the s340 and the layout of the pump and res of the predator, does the unit in vertical orientation have to have the pump and res at the bottom?


Yes it has to be in this orientation to make sure that the pump is correctly fed


----------



## Nerifes

Have they released the list of compatible cases for the 360 yet?


----------



## Ceadderman

Pretty much anything that takes a 360. The list has simply grown since the 932 launched. If you're buying a new case to fit it into then make sure to read the spec sheet before pulling the trigger. Some cases can even be modded to accept a 360 as well.









~Ceadder


----------



## SuchOverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> They sell through their own online store, as well as through a wide variety of resellers


They have some crappy resellers







Get in contact with CCL online or even Amazon please :'(


----------



## TK421

Btw the ddc pump is outsourced? Unlike swiftech who manufactures their own pump?


----------



## Ceadderman

Swifter outsources theirs too. They use Laing DDCs iirc.









~Ceadder


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Swifter outsources theirs too. They use Laing DDCs iirc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I remember that someone here said that the ddc ek uses is outsourced and swiftech manufacturers inhouse.

Hmn


----------



## VSG

Swfitech's newest pumps are their own design, not from Laing/Xylem.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Swfitech's newest pumps are their own design, not from Laing/Xylem.


Mcp30(h2x0)/35/50 included?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Mcp30(h2x0)/35/50 included?


MCP30 is a slower version of the MCP50X which is their own design. MCP35X is a Laing DDC with PWM control and their own top.

And now back to our weekly EK Predator


----------



## Ceadderman

Thank you for clearing that up VSG. Thought I lost my marbles there for a sec. I knew they still carried a Laing somewhere in their lineup. Just didn't know which it was.









+Rep









~Ceadder


----------



## teh_chin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSmith2*
> 
> The thing i dont like about the Predator is that you made it so that the pump and reservoir position is bad if you want to install it on a way where you would have your case inbetween the rad and the fans.
> 
> FANS
> CASE (small metall plate thing)
> RADIATOR


Kind of concerned about this as well. Rather not being able to do:

Case
Radiator
Fans

in a push orientation at the top


----------



## Ceadderman

Pretty sure that both side of the radiator have fan mounts and the Vardars separate from it. The radiator is a PE unit so...









~Ceadder


----------



## teh_chin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Pretty sure that both side of the radiator have fan mounts and the Vardars separate from it. The radiator is a PE unit so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


While that is true, the top part of the radiator where the EK fans are installed, the pump and res do no sit flush when the fans are removed.

http://imgur.com/73nq89G


----------



## VSG

Yeah and that's why they went with the PE. The SE core made no sense here since the pump was the deciding factor on thickness and the XE was too thick. You won't be able to do fan-case-rad in here with most cases, yes.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahhh I see what you're getting at.

Just replace the fans with shrouds. Should boost your cooling efficiency and get almost a flat mounting surface. Pretty sure there is aproximately 5mm difference between where the pump/Res portion ends and where the fans do. A set of 20mm shrouds should put things right.









~Ceadder


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yeah and that's why they went with the PE. The SE core made no sense here since the pump was the deciding factor on thickness and the XE was too thick. *You won't be able to do fan-case-rad in here with most cases, yes.*


This is a big concern for me as well. Do you know if that would be doable with the Enthoo Primo? I fear that I won't be able to do push/pull in the top of the case because of this, as I'm pretty sure there won't be enough clearance for that between the motherboard and the top mounting bracket.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> This is a big concern for me as well. Do you know if that would be doable with the Enthoo Primo? I fear that I won't be able to do push/pull in the top of the case because of this, as I'm pretty sure there won't be enough clearance for that between the motherboard and the top mounting bracket.


I have neither the Enthoo Primo nor the Predator AIO (either version) so I am afraid I can't really tell you anything useful. Perhaps someone else might be able to chime in.


----------



## Ceadderman

How far out from the MB is the Primo's 120 fan mounting? If you go.directly to EK and check the specs from the PE lineup, that should give you an idea of how much clearance you will need.

IIRC the 140 mounts run almost to the very edge of the left door panel. So I think that one should be okay in P/P with that case but since I don't yet own one and the Predators are not yet available icsfs.









~Ceadder


----------



## R3apR369

Might be a stupid question, but will it be possible to replace this tubing with acrylic tubing? Anyone with a Lian Li PC05S able to confirm that this will fit in the case?


----------



## Strider49

@Ceadderman I think the distance from the MB heatsinks to the fan mounting is 75mm, whereas Predator's height measures 68mm. I know derickwm has a 480 PE (same thickness as the one on the Predator) in push/pull in the top of the Primo, but the problem here is the position of the pump and res. I'll wait for him or some other rep to chime in.


----------



## Ceadderman

Not what I was asking. Primo mounts are skewed away from the tray toward the Left door. So taking that into account. And the height of your RAM would it interfere? Sure it's going to cover the top side of the board from view. But will it actually run into anything up top, most specifically the RAM. Are you running higher RAM with tall heats inks or are you running standard heatsinks like GSkill?

Now this could all be moot if the mounts are toward the right hand side of the case but iirc they don't. I could be wrong though. Just depends on how things are shoehorned I guess.









~Ceadder


----------



## Strider49

I have standard G.Skill heatsinks, and the offset of the rad mounts is ~54mm. I just didn't want to have to cover the top of the MoBo, specifically the Q-code display.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahhh okay. Am on my phone so sign rigs aren't accessible atm.









~Ceadder


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> MCP30 is a slower version of the MCP50X which is their own design. MCP35X is a Laing DDC with PWM control and their own top.
> 
> And now back to our weekly EK Predator


Which one is used by the H2x0?


----------



## VSG

MCP30


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> Might be a stupid question, but will it be possible to replace this tubing with acrylic tubing? Anyone with a Lian Li PC05S able to confirm that this will fit in the case?


Yes but you will also need to change the fittings and of course flush/refill the unit


----------



## 3rae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> Might be a stupid question, but will it be possible to replace this tubing with acrylic tubing? Anyone with a Lian Li PC05S able to confirm that this will fit in the case?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yes but you will also need to change the fittings and of course flush/refill the unit


I'm looking for an answer to this question also. I've sent an email and also opened a support ticket about the exact dimensions of the Predator 240 to see if it will fit in the radiator area of the Lian Li PC-O5SX. There's a discrepancy in size between the Predator and the Coolstream PE 240 in terms of thickness. The former is listed at 68mm with 25mm fan while the latter is 63mm with 25mm fan.

It's been several days with no response... :/


----------



## Jakusonfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_chin*
> 
> While that is true, the top part of the radiator where the EK fans are installed, the pump and res do no sit flush when the fans are removed.
> 
> http://imgur.com/73nq89G


The same sort of problem exists for the aquacomp modular rads with pump attached. They get around it by making rad guards that have a slot for the pump section. You could do the same on a case mount.


----------



## Ceadderman

Not sure that really addresses the issue in either case when the person wishes to mount the fan on the exterior of their case and mount the radiator inside it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Jakusonfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Not sure that really addresses the issue in either case when the person wishes to mount the fan on the exterior of their case and mount the radiator inside it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Why not? There just needs to be a slot for the pump section to extend through.


----------



## yuehernkang

im interested in the 360 version, if i order now they will only arrive after 19 october?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakusonfire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Not sure that really addresses the issue in either case when the person wishes to mount the fan on the exterior of their case and mount the radiator inside it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? There just needs to be a slot for the pump section to extend through.
Click to expand...

Maybe cuz he doesn't want to cut a hole? I dunno. What I do know is that for his application to run Push/Pull. But that's not happening without cutting his case to make the radiator work and he could certainly do that without an adapter.









~Ceadder


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jakusonfire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Not sure that really addresses the issue in either case when the person wishes to mount the fan on the exterior of their case and mount the radiator inside it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? There just needs to be a slot for the pump section to extend through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe cuz he doesn't want to cut a hole? I dunno. What I do know is that for his application to run Push/Pull. But that's not happening without cutting his case to make the radiator work and he could certainly do that without an adapter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

Or use 120x120x *20 mm* shroud









Since it looks that the pump/res is about 20mm higher as the rad
http://www.performance-pcs.com/phobya-120x120x20mm-radiator-shroud-plexi.html



EDIT: NVM, you already said that 10 hrs ago









.


----------



## Jakusonfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Maybe cuz he doesn't want to cut a hole? I dunno. What I do know is that for his application to run Push/Pull. But that's not happening without cutting his case to make the radiator work and he could certainly do that without an adapter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


But you are the one saying it won't solve the problem. Who knows why if not you?

Cutting a hole like the aquacomp adaptor is just what I said. Obviously the Aquacomp one won't work.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3rae*
> 
> I'm looking for an answer to this question also. I've sent an email and also opened a support ticket about the exact dimensions of the Predator 240 to see if it will fit in the radiator area of the Lian Li PC-O5SX. There's a discrepancy in size between the Predator and the Coolstream PE 240 in terms of thickness. The former is listed at 68mm with 25mm fan while the latter is 63mm with 25mm fan.
> 
> It's been several days with no response... :/


The dimensions of the Predator 240 are : 295mm x 133mm x 68mm









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuehernkang*
> 
> im interested in the 360 version, if i order now they will only arrive after 19 october?


In fact you should have it by this date


----------



## Shadowarez

Id also love the 360 version for my Cosmos 2 Ultra though i hope they still support lga 2011. Bought a swiftech H320 installed 6 Noctuas into rad only to try attach it and find no way to actually instally cpu block screws wouldnt thread. May have missed some parts in my order lol. Oh well this will be nice with a 980Ti block.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Id also love the 360 version for my Cosmos 2 Ultra though i hope they still support lga 2011. Bought a swiftech H320 installed 6 Noctuas into rad only to try attach it and find no way to actually instally cpu block screws wouldnt thread. May have missed some parts in my order lol. Oh well this will be nice with a 980Ti block.


The CPU block is a Supremacy MX so no problems for your LGA2011 socket


----------



## Rubashka

Just to confirm, these are compatible with LGA 1151 socket (Skylake)?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Just to confirm, these are compatible with LGA 1151 socket (Skylake)?


Yes


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakusonfire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Maybe cuz he doesn't want to cut a hole? I dunno. What I do know is that for his application to run Push/Pull. But that's not happening without cutting his case to make the radiator work and he could certainly do that without an adapter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you are the one saying it won't solve the problem. Who knows why if not you?
> 
> Cutting a hole like the aquacomp adaptor is just what I said. Obviously the Aquacomp one won't work.
Click to expand...

I believe that he's not interested in cutting his case up to fit the AIO cooler. But since I am not the great and powerful Oz, of course I don't know.









~Ceadder


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I believe that he's not interested in cutting his case up to fit the AIO cooler. But since I am not the great and powerful Oz, of course I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yeah, in my case, for sure I won't mod the case just to fit the Predator up top the way I want it to fit.







I'll have to forget about push/pull most likely. Still waiting for that case compatibility list though, perhaps I'll have more answers by then.


----------



## Trespasser

Will the 360 fit in the front of the Define S, if so will the air get too hot for the GPU? If i install a prefilled GPU block to the loop, will the transferred heat be a problem?

I want to be able to leave the top covers on in the Define S for sound dampening...

The parts im going to cool is the Intel 5820K and the MSI 970 GTX

The test results looked good, but what about noise?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I believe that he's not interested in cutting his case up to fit the AIO cooler. But since I am not the great and powerful Oz, of course I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, in my case, for sure I won't mod the case just to fit the Predator up top the way I want it to fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to forget about push/pull most likely. Still waiting for that case compatibility list though, perhaps I'll have more answers by then.
Click to expand...

If you're still considering mounting the fans on top you will have to punch a couple minor holes for the fan connections. And if that's still a possibility then I suggest 120x20 fan shrouds in between the radiator and the case. It won't be the same as running push/pull but it would get you closer to the temp range than running just fans.









~Ceadder


----------



## R3apR369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The dimensions of the Predator 240 are : 295mm x 133mm x 68mm


If only we could get you guys to test install the Predator 240 in a Lian Li PC05SX, lol. I'm worried that it won't fit.









My Corsair H100iGTX is 276mm x 125mm x 30mm and theirs a bit of space left up top, but not sure if their's 'enough' space.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> If only we could get you guys to test install the Predator 240 in a Lian Li PC05SX, lol. I'm worried that it won't fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Corsair H100iGTX is 276mm x 125mm x 30mm and theirs a bit of space left up top, but not sure if their's 'enough' space.


On the Lili website for the PCO5SX (Lian-Li PC-O5SX), it's states that the space for radiator is 300mm x 130mm x 60mm.

So based on this I would say that it won't fit in terms of width since the Predator is 133mm wide. Even the thickness would be an issue by 8mm.


----------



## yuehernkang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> In fact you should have it by this date


the 360 version start shipping already?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuehernkang*
> 
> the 360 version start shipping already?


No but there a chance that it could be shipped a bit before October 19th


----------



## yuehernkang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> No but there a chance that it could be shipped a bit before October 19th


I see, okay thank you ! when will pre-orders close?


----------



## donmega1

So can we add a custom block on the video card or will ek blocks only work? Just wondering how it works with the AIO design since it mentioned being prefilled. Also which case will work with the 360


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuehernkang*
> 
> I see, okay thank you ! when will pre-orders close?


I will check about the closing date.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donmega1*
> 
> So can we add a custom block on the video card or will ek blocks only work? Just wondering how it works with the AIO design since it mentioned being prefilled. Also which case will work with the 360


We don't know if we will make the QDC connectors available to buy alone so depending on that decision, if we decide to have them available, you could buy a pair of QDC and connect your custom block on the AIO but you would indeed have to add extra coolant in the loop.

The case list is coming soon.


----------



## SuchOverclock

Does this come with the liquid? If not, what should we use. Im going to get the 360.

Can someone confirm that all parts are removable?

Also will you guys be making some sort of a adapter for the AMD? I currently have two system, both used for benchmarks.


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuchOverclock*
> 
> Does this come with the liquid? If not, what should we use. Im going to get the 360.
> 
> Can someone confirm that all parts are removable?
> 
> Also will you guys be making some sort of a adapter for the AMD? I currently have two system, both used for benchmarks.


Quote:


> EK has taken top performing, market proven components from its existing Enthusiast product line and assembled them together into one compact *pre-filled solution*. Absolutely no compromises were made when designing the EK-Predator. Enthusiasts and PC builders alike will truly get the best of what the market can offer in a compact, expandable, out-of-the-box liquid cooling solution.
> 
> *EK-Predator is pre-filled and pre-assembled CPU* liquid cooling unit. It comes in two different versions; 240mm and 360mm and provides extreme cooling performance unseen in the AIO segment so far. It also uses EK-Vardar high static pressure fans in combination with PWM controls to provide minimal noise footprint which is a common issue for existing AIO users.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Any comparison with the Swiftech 220X by chance, looking at the first graph and noticed it was missing from the pack?


----------



## Kutalion

They recently got Swiftech units, and they said we should get results soon.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuchOverclock*
> 
> Does this come with the liquid? If not, what should we use. Im going to get the 360.
> 
> Can someone confirm that all parts are removable?
> 
> Also will you guys be making some sort of a adapter for the AMD? I currently have two system, both used for benchmarks.


The unit is already filled

Depending on what you mean by "removable" I would say yes. The fittings/tube/block/pump/fans etc... are all standard

AMD versions will be in 2016


----------



## Derpatron

Ahhh this is so tempting. Only problem is I don't think it'll fit in the top of a h440 since the thickness is like 68mm. Would have to mount it at the front and do intake.

I have 3 questions.









1. Are the prefilled QDC-enabled gpu blocks that are coming going to be universal or will they be specific to gpu models (because I'd like to be able to use it in the future if I upgrade to pascal).
2. When can we expect to see the prefilled QDC-enabled gpu blocks?
3. Those Quick Disconnects on the 360... Why did they have to be that colour? Why not black?


----------



## yuehernkang

will the 360 version fit my corsair 760t?


----------



## sdmf74

I know this is for the EK predator but I couldnt find a EK support thread.
I just wanna make sure I got the inlet/outlet correct on the EK-VGA supremacy. Not sure if things have changed since Aug 2012 when manual was written, The block comes with the EK logo already on the block but every picture I see has it in a different spot.

So is it safe to assume that when the block is mounted on gpu the Inlet is always on the left side???

Notice how mine is in a different spot than the manual shows....


----------



## Jakusonfire

I wouldn't worry about the sticker and just go left to right as you look at it. If it really bothers you just take it apart and see how the water flow works.


----------



## Wolfsbora

It looks like the EK logo should be right side up when the card is plugged in so that you can read it.


----------



## Vlada011

I suppose EKWB plan to customers replace size of fittings later if they want and chance tube size or color, same as quick disconnect couplings?
That's possible?


----------



## TK421

Vardar is 20~ each, so for the 360 version that's 60usd for the fans.

Would it be possible to buy without the fans? For us who likes to have fans other than vardars?


----------



## Vlada011

EKWB change cable on Vardar fans, I see ribbon cable on DDC pump and on fans, that's much much better, excellent because they decide to do that.
If this DDC Pump become hot... heatsink is available
Maybe someone plan to install EKWB Predator 360 on top of case? Everything is perfect on this cooler only Supremacy MX Acetal should be option as well because cost same.
I must ask Monitor System in Serbia, they import some kits from EKWB maybe they plan and now to import few...
I can't wait to see temps with i7-5820K + GTX980Ti/TITAN X connected to EKWB Predator 360. That's real advantage over AIO systems and reason why people like him, CPU and GPU in loop.
Without EKWB water cooling market would be really poor. Every other company together is not enough to replace EKWB. Their and Koolance design is closest to me only Koolance very rear launch new stuff and that's only for reference AMD/NVIDIA.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Vardar is 20~ each, so for the 360 version that's 60usd for the fans.
> 
> Would it be possible to buy without the fans? For us who likes to have fans other than vardars?


The Predator is an AIO in the first place so we won't sell it without fans.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

I usually wait until a product gets around the $100 mark but with this I might pre-order it. Currently using a 240mm H100i on my OCed 8350. I love the idea of upgrading to a 360mm and later being able to expand the loop. Pre-order is very good for impulse buying.

eh apparently no AMD version until 16..sigh oh well got my hopes up


----------



## donmega1

Comes out to about $361 CAD with tax and exchange rate (yes we always get charged at border). Didn't even add brokerage fees that will surely add up. Building a custom loop comes out to equal cost for me. Really should lower the price for Canadians as we are suffering with the extremely low exchange rate. Would consider around $250 cad max.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donmega1*
> 
> Comes out to about $361 CAD with tax and exchange rate (yes we always get charged at border). Didn't even add brokerage fees that will surely add up. Building a custom loop comes out to equal cost for me. Really should lower the price for Canadians as we are suffering with the extremely low exchange rate. Would consider around $250 cad max.


Might want to specify which tax you're referring to, as every province is different. If one were to assume the standard 5% GST (since eight out of thirteen provinces and territories in the country only have to pay GST), using mid-market rates on XE Currency Converter ($240 USD = $317.78 as of this writing), and round it up to $320 CAD to account for currency fluctuations we're only talking $336 with GST.

Exchange rate is something that Canadians are used to dealing with - same thing with GST being added onto most items.

Also, it has previously been mentioned that NCIX will be carrying this product on their Canadian website (and potentially with DazMode carrying some as well) so only time will tell as to what purchasing through a Canadian online retailer will entail for costs. Ordering through EK Waterblocks' pre-order has no shipping costs attached, plus the added benefit of having the product on launch day (as they've stated that odds are you'll potentially have the 360mm Predator in your paws a few days before October 19th)

While this pricing is indeed in line with the EK-KIT L360 (R2.0) on DazMode's website, do note that not only is that kit $22 more before GST and shipping, it also isn't a compact all-in-one ready to go setup that is pre-filled. Just take it out of the box, put the radiator in your case and the block on your CPU and you're pretty much ready to go. This is also before one mentions the additional benefits that the AIO design the 360mm Predator features such as quick disconnects to work in the future with pre-filled waterblocks for various GPU's. I also forgot to mention that the design of this AIO has a PWM splitter/fan controller built into it that has the capacity to run not only the three fans that are included with it but a grand total of six if you choose to add three more fans to make it push/pull. it's also based off of EKWB's most recent radiator cores as well.

Any setup that's an all in one design is going to have a moderate premium attached, but the counter to this is you're getting quality high end parts with this price alongside the convenience of being able to have it installed and running for either the same amount of time as a traditional dual tower cooler, while getting additional performance out of the box.


----------



## sterob

@akira749 What is the final date of the free shipping promo? kinda broke this month but that free shipping is really nice.


----------



## Vlada011

I must ask one question to someone from EKWB...

Is it confirmed that customer could replace latter fittings and tube size and use different quick disconnect couplings or install DDC heatsink if pump become hot at full speed cooling CPU and graphic? Off course and use distilled water as solution.

And EKWB should offer Predator 240 Black Edition and Predator 360 Black Edition.
With Vardar F4-120ER (2200RPM) Black Fans and Supremacy MX Acetal CPU Block with fan spliters for 2 fans and 3 fins depend from model. Or even to offer Supremacy Evo Acetal + Nickel and black fans in Black Edition with 20-30e more. I can bet some of users will decide to go on Supremacy Evo block and black fans.
But price of Black Edition to be higher. Or only Predator 360 Black Edition as premium type with Supremacy Evo +3 Black fans 2200RPM.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm not a EK rep, but yes that has been confirmed. The Predator was built with the mindset of upgradability and adaptive expansion.

Need to add your GPU? You can do that. Need a MB block added? You can do that too. The DDC pump that comes pre-installed will work just fine for pushing coolant around the setup regardless of what your needs have added to the loop.

Fittings can be swapped out. Tubing as well. Much better than your typical AIO offerings from the competition.









~Ceadder


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> I must ask one question to someone from EKWB...
> 
> Is it confirmed that customer could replace latter fittings and tube size and use different quick disconnect couplings or install DDC heatsink if pump become hot at full speed cooling CPU and graphic? Off course and use distilled water as solution.
> 
> And EKWB should offer Predator 240 Black Edition and Predator 360 Black Edition.
> With Vardar F4-120ER (2200RPM) Black Fans and Supremacy MX Acetal CPU Block with fan spliters for 2 fans and 3 fins depend from model. Or even to offer Supremacy Evo Acetal + Nickel and black fans in Black Edition with 20-30e more. I can bet some of users will decide to go on Supremacy Evo block and black fans.
> But price of Black Edition to be higher. Or only Predator 360 Black Edition as premium type with Supremacy Evo +3 Black fans 2200RPM.


Yes you can swap tubing and fittings. Of course if you want to use our QDC, you will have to keep the same tubing size.

I'm pretty sure the DDC heatsink can be installed but it would have to be confirmed. But since the pump is a special 6w one, it shouldn't heat up that much.

Coolant can be flush and refill without issue.

As for the "Black Edition" versions, I will let the boss decide


----------



## donmega1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Might want to specify which tax you're referring to, as every province is different. If one were to assume the standard 5% GST (since eight out of thirteen provinces and territories in the country only have to pay GST), using mid-market rates on XE Currency Converter ($240 USD = $317.78 as of this writing), and round it up to $320 CAD to account for currency fluctuations we're only talking $336 with GST.
> 
> Exchange rate is something that Canadians are used to dealing with - same thing with GST being added onto most items.
> 
> Also, it has previously been mentioned that NCIX will be carrying this product on their Canadian website (and potentially with DazMode carrying some as well) so only time will tell as to what purchasing through a Canadian online retailer will entail for costs. Ordering through EK Waterblocks' pre-order has no shipping costs attached, plus the added benefit of having the product on launch day (as they've stated that odds are you'll potentially have the 360mm Predator in your paws a few days before October 19th)
> 
> While this pricing is indeed in line with the EK-KIT L360 (R2.0) on DazMode's website, do note that not only is that kit $22 more before GST and shipping, it also isn't a compact all-in-one ready to go setup that is pre-filled. Just take it out of the box, put the radiator in your case and the block on your CPU and you're pretty much ready to go. This is also before one mentions the additional benefits that the AIO design the 360mm Predator features such as quick disconnects to work in the future with pre-filled waterblocks for various GPU's. I also forgot to mention that the design of this AIO has a PWM splitter/fan controller built into it that has the capacity to run not only the three fans that are included with it but a grand total of six if you choose to add three more fans to make it push/pull. it's also based off of EKWB's most recent radiator cores as well.
> 
> Any setup that's an all in one design is going to have a moderate premium attached, but the counter to this is you're getting quality high end parts with this price alongside the convenience of being able to have it installed and running for either the same amount of time as a traditional dual tower cooler, while getting additional performance out of the box.


As of right now:

Predator 360: $239 usd

$239 usd = $317.09 cad

HST 13% of $317 = $41.21

Total: $358.30 (without brokerage fees and other made up postal fees we always get dinged with)

No one counts just GST, I live in an HST area where the biggest population of Canadians is located.

Besides I already have a gtx 360 and mcp655 pump from my old build so I am trying to justify the price. Considering $358.30 is a big sum, I would love to have this for my new skylake build but I am having troubles justifying the price.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donmega1*
> 
> As of right now:
> 
> Predator 360: $239 usd
> 
> $239 usd = $317.09 cad
> 
> HST 13% of $317 = $41.21
> 
> Total: $358.30 (without brokerage fees and other made up postal fees we always get dinged with)
> 
> No one counts just GST, I live in an HST area where the biggest population of Canadians is located.
> 
> Besides I already have a gtx 360 and mcp655 pump from my old build so I am trying to justify the price. Considering $358.30 is a big sum, I would love to have this for my new skylake build but I am having troubles justifying the price.


Do note that I stated the majority of provinces and territories do not have to pay any HST - 61.5% (8/13) of the provinces and territories only pay GST. You also did not state which one you were in (nor is such information in your profile, or visible on mobile), hence why my comments are based upon how only five provinces/territories pay HST.

Additionally, I compared new aio versus new custom loop kit assuming one did not have any other parts already paid for, or the used market as such can easily skew a person's decision. You had simply stated that it was "too expensive" yet did not mention you already had several parts, which makes it a scenario where a custom loop would appear be more affordable, as most would only look at the cost of the remainder parts to buy instead of including the cost one paid for the parts that are already owned in the total sum when comparing.


----------



## Vlada011

OK Thanks.
It's good because people could use and different parts.
For Predator 360 Black Edition EKWB could think.
Only 360 version with Supremacy Evo and Black Fans.
I think some customers are ready to pay little more when they hear that best CPU processor on market is inside...
Even if they want to build later completely different they have Coolstream PE 360 and Supremacy Evo Acetal+Nickel as best radiator/CPU on market and DDC Pump...
They only need tube reservoir and could build something different.
Off course black fans are little more expensive and CPU block is more expensive and because of that little higher price.
For people who want cheaper version with MX and normal fans.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'll second the motion for a predator black, doubly so if it comes with ff5 fans (or you're able to swap them out for such)!

Because man, that would make a nice compact cpu cooler for the benching rig (that can also be stuffed into a nearby window if one wants)


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *donmega1*
> 
> As of right now:
> 
> Predator 360: $239 usd
> 
> $239 usd = $317.09 cad
> 
> HST 13% of $317 = $41.21
> 
> Total: $358.30 (without brokerage fees and other made up postal fees we always get dinged with)
> 
> No one counts just GST, I live in an HST area where the biggest population of Canadians is located.
> 
> Besides I already have a gtx 360 and mcp655 pump from my old build so I am trying to justify the price. Considering $358.30 is a big sum, I would love to have this for my new skylake build but I am having troubles justifying the price.
> 
> 
> 
> Do note that I stated the majority of provinces and territories do not have to pay any HST - 61.5% (8/13) of the provinces and territories only pay GST. You also did not state which one you were in (nor is such information in your profile, or visible on mobile), hence why my comments are based upon how only five provinces/territories pay HST.
> 
> Additionally, I compared new aio versus new custom loop kit assuming one did not have any other parts already paid for, or the used market as such can easily skew a person's decision. You had simply stated that it was "too expensive" yet did not mention you already had several parts, which makes it a scenario where a custom loop would appear be more affordable, as most would only look at the cost of the remainder parts to buy instead of including the cost one paid for the parts that are already owned in the total sum when comparing.
Click to expand...

We have GST and PST so thats 13 or 14% on top of the product price. Regardless its a hefty price tag for Canadians over what the same product costs elsewhere. At these prices a lower end aio starts to look really really good.


----------



## Ceadderman

A lower end AIO is also not upgradeable.









But I hear ya. I would hate to have to pay into the Canadian tax system as much as they require you to in your shoes. That's double what we pay where I live. We pay between 7.25%-8% depending on the area we live in here in Washington State. And iirc Seattle residents are almost 9%. I know their vice taxes are higher than ours where I live. Can't get a pack of Camels for less than $10 in the general area. I pay $5 in Oregon, and when I'm out I pay $7.50 locally.









~Ceadder


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Federal taxes on goods are only 5%... It's the couple of provinces that have provincial tax added on either as a separate tax or combined as a harmonized sales tax.

I still love the fact ek is releasing an aio for similar pricing as their kits.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Federal taxes on goods are only 5%... It's the couple of provinces that have provincial tax added on either as a separate tax or combined as a harmonized sales tax.
> 
> I still love the fact ek is releasing an aio for similar pricing as their kits.


Don't get me wrong I'm all for it as well. A broader aio product line is great. It's just sticker shock seeing the final price like that. If shipping was factored in ..... Yessh

In the end you will see convince and perhaps s general costs savings from self build custom cooling. That first step is a big one though, you are just getting an aio to cool the cpu for close to $400 here where I am. I know it's not just an aio but it kind of is until.you add blocks in for complete system cooling.


----------



## DapperDan795

I'm ready for that case compatibility list to come out. Very curious to see if the 240 version will fit a HAF XB.


----------



## ssgtnubb

I just want to see how this goes against the 220x / 240x to make my decision which way to go, I've got the 220x now and am always wanting to try something new as long as there's a tangible benefit to it.


----------



## andrej124

Hi guys!

Since there are a lot of questions about the size of Predator 240 and 360, here are the exact dimensions:


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Silly yet not at the same time question: is this compatible with socket 775?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Silly yet not at the same time question: is this compatible with socket 775?


Like a normal Supremacy MX it isn't compatible with socket 775 out of the box. You would need to buy the EK-Supremacy EVO Backplate and possibly the EK-Supremacy EVO PreciseMount


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Like a normal Supremacy MX it isn't compatible with socket 775 out of the box. You would need to buy the EK-Supremacy EVO Backplate and possibly the EK-Supremacy EVO PreciseMount


Good to know it can be compatible ^_^ I want a nice high quality cooler for my benching rig, especially since water cooling setup is just so much nicer to use (not to mention mounting is easier), and it can also let you try out a lot more before the cooling pot goes on!


----------



## Revan654

Just a quick question, How do you control the fans? I know some AIO use pre-made software. Will this follow the same road or will you be using the CPU fan header to control the Fans?


----------



## cravinmild

i use two fan controllers. 8 rad fans, plus front and rear exhaust fans


----------



## Revan654

Anyone know if either versions would fit in Thermaltake Core X9 or CaseLabs S8?


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Anyone know if either versions would fit in Thermaltake Core X9 or CaseLabs S8?


I can't imagine why not on either. Both cases are made for ultimate water builds.


----------



## HC1994

For those interest in comparison with Swiftech, they just posted this video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayEFPfa0m_U

It is skeptical to me that H110 easily beats the H240-X, which both are 280mm. From all the reviews I have seen, the H240-X should instead beat anything from Corsair, including H110 and H110i GT.
So I would take the result posted with a grain of salt.

Would be great if anyone from EKWB can clarify about this?


----------



## RnRollie

Maybe because Corsair is using friggin loud hi-speed fans?


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> Maybe because Corsair is using friggin loud hi-speed fans?


To answer the HC1994 and refer to RNRollie's comment:
We limited all AIO Fan speeds to 2200RPM (noted on the graphs) to get roughly equal noise levels and also to see what each unit can do independently of how fast and loud the Fans can run. This method of testing allows to test the actual performance of CPU block and Radiator design without Fan compensation at high speeds. Anyway, we all know that running fans at high speeds (2500 and above RPM) is not a pleasant experience for the user.

This test method might have effect on ranking compared some other tests that run each AIO at full speed. It's up to you to decide what is more relevant to you. All in all we buy AIOs for silence/performance mix, right?


----------



## cravinmild

corsair has a higher fin density from what i read. the h110 is a no frills barebones cooling beast.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Now, if you guys come out with a 120mm for mitx rigs (dual 120mm setup separately due to space constraints) this would be so sweet! No one offers a 120 mm that is expandable and my mitx case (FT03) can fit 2 120 mm rads with no issues!

Ahhh, one can dream!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Speaking of dreams, any thoughts about a vga version with a thermosphere for just graphics card applications?


----------



## DyndaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> To answer the HC1994 and refer to RNRollie's comment:
> We limited all AIO Fan speeds to 2200RPM (noted on the graphs) to get roughly equal noise levels and also to see what each unit can do independently of how fast and loud the Fans can run. This method of testing allows to test the actual performance of CPU block and Radiator design without Fan compensation at high speeds. Anyway, we all know that running fans at high speeds (2500 and above RPM) is not a pleasant experience for the user.
> 
> This test method might have effect on ranking compared some other tests that run each AIO at full speed. It's up to you to decide what is more relevant to you. All in all we buy AIOs for silence/performance mix, right?


Can we get low rpm test? For me 2200 is very very loud. 800 RPM is silent and 1000-1200 is just ok.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DyndaS*
> 
> Can we get low rpm test? For me 2200 is very very loud. 800 RPM is silent and 1000-1200 is just ok.


It would be nice to see an 800, 1000, and 1200 rpm test between the 3 tested.


----------



## Vlada011

OK results show EKWB Predator is better than Swiftech H240X... and it's nicer and look more durable and *cost more*.
But we can't forget Swiftech first launch expandable AIO. Problem is because in Europe was very hard to find him and I saw some problems with reservoirs. Look gently compare to EKWB Predator and this model have 3 nice parts Supremacy, Coolstream PE and DDC Pump.
It's question who have better and stronger pump.
But Predator 360 will show real face in combination CPU+GPU.
Instead to push one component to the last MHz some people want silence and temperatures below 60 for CPU/GPU.
Predator 360 is ideal for that. Is really hard to customers notice how much is system better only with 4-5C less CPU temperatures.


----------



## velocityx

Jayz two cents is gon have a video review of the predator tomorrow


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> Jayz two cents is gon have a video review of the predator tomorrow


Hopefully a cliff's notes version comes out.


----------



## WorldExclusive

I have a IN WIN S-Frame which has a 360 mount at the bottom of the case.
Given the recommended mounting ornamentation, will I be able to use this system?


----------



## Ultracarpet

Dunno if it has been said, but qdc's on both lines would have been cool, could mount outside of the case that way.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> Jayz two cents is gon have a video review of the predator tomorrow


Where did he say that? I thought NDA was up on date of release from what I was told.


----------



## swiftypoison

Nice! There is a store here in Houston I can preorder. YEAH!


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Where did he say that? I thought NDA was up on date of release from what I was told.


Here: https://instagram.com/p/7Lwq3kgLYx/?taken-by=jayztwocents


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Now, if you guys come out with a 120mm for mitx rigs (dual 120mm setup separately due to space constraints) this would be so sweet! No one offers a 120 mm that is expandable and my mitx case (FT03) can fit 2 120 mm rads with no issues!
> 
> Ahhh, one can dream!


Fractal Design has a 120mm expandable AIO.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Nice! There is a store here in Houston I can preorder. YEAH!


which? im only 40 min north.


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> which? im only 40 min north.


Altex is taking preorder it seems. There is only one in Houston around 290 and Highway 6. It super close to me. Ill preorder later tomorrow to pick up in store.


----------



## turkmenbashi

I need this is my life.


----------



## yuehernkang

when will pre orders close?


----------



## StrongForce

Whaat already reviews on those :O nice... ! I wanna see a big roundup with the 360 and 240 included


----------



## andrej124

Pre-orders close on 23rd of September.


----------



## ladcrooks

One day i may go the AIO route - when they are quieter than my Noctua and never leak - nearly every, wait a minute, all of them have suffered problems! Take any make and newegg it









No, I am being serious - I would love to have a water cooled cpu instead of a brick hanging off it


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turkmenbashi*
> 
> I need this is my life.


Sad that your life depend on it









*"Politicians are the same all over. They promise to build a bridge even when there is no river."
-Nikita Khrushchev*

Soooooooooooooooooooooooo True


----------



## JPDueholm

Still no comparison to the Swiftech H320?


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPDueholm*
> 
> Still no comparison to the Swiftech H320?


Can't get one here in Europe. We got the smaller ones from USA







We will let the reviewers do the rest of comparisons, most people don't trust ours anyways


----------



## piecemealcranky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Pre-orders close on 23rd of September.




Um, this is pretty confusing. So pre-orders for the 240 ends 23rd but the 360 closes on the *19th?


----------



## JPDueholm

Well ok. Thanks for the fast reply!


----------



## xarot

Will EK sell those QDCs separately?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Will EK sell those QDCs separately?


I doubt it, since they're not made by EK.


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> Jayz two cents is gon have a video review of the predator tomorrow


I can't wait to see video. I like his video clips.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPDueholm*
> 
> Still no comparison to the Swiftech H320?


I doubt Predator is much better than Swiftech H320.
It's very hard to make big difference than best models on the market.
All of them make tests long time to provide best possible hardware.
But that's not only question. Important is aesthetic, durability, and possibility to change small parts and replace with different if you like something else. EKWB Predator really look as something you can keep 5+ years and optimize with your hardware as you want. He look 90% as full custom loop not as AIO.
My plan is this...same as on picture... Only Predator and graphic card and I finished my build until second generation Pascal. i7-5820K on 4.0GHz and EVGA TITAN X SC on 1150/1200MHz with EKWB Predator.
OK I will need some little parts as TORQ X10 and some faster OS device but that's not so expensive.


----------



## Sickened1

I just hope these turn out more reliable than the Swifttech H220's did when they came out. If so, ill pick one of these up. I won't trust Swifttech with my money again after having 2 of them fail just outside of the warranty period.

Would look real good in my new Lian-Li PC-V359WX.


----------



## MattyMatt

Jayz video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67glAjdvwLc

You might die watching this video. I just cannot believe what he did... You'll see. It was just through and through a bad idea.

Looks like the performance of these are boss.


----------



## TheEnergy

how does it compare vs the Kraken x61?


----------



## frizo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattyMatt*
> 
> You might die watching this video. I just cannot believe what he did... You'll see. It was just through and through a bad idea.


"This is probably the most stupid thing I've ever done."

Likely the understatement of the year.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Altex is taking preorder it seems. There is only one in Houston around 290 and Highway 6. It super close to me. Ill preorder later tomorrow to pick up in store.


Let me know how that works out for you! I'm not too far from that store myself!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattyMatt*
> 
> Jayz video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67glAjdvwLc
> 
> You might die watching this video. I just cannot believe what he did... You'll see. It was just through and through a bad idea.
> 
> Looks like the performance of these are boss.


AZZRock boards suck anyway. No big loss there. I just couldn't believe he gave up on the clips and blindly drilled through the MB.









JayZTwoCents is my hero now!









~Ceadder


----------



## rickyman0319

i am wodnering if i can remove the tubing and attach a clear tubing instead of black tubing that is include with the AIO?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> i am wodnering if i can remove the tubing and attach a clear tubing instead of black tubing that is include with the AIO?


Of course you can.


----------



## rickyman0319

when it comes out, is there any direction how to remove the tubing and install a clear tubing or not?

also i am wondnering is there any chance that i can buy a EK supreme HF clear pixel (top ) for it or not?


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> when it comes out, is there any direction how to remove the tubing and install a clear tubing or not?
> 
> also i am wondnering is there any chance that i can buy a EK supreme HF clear pixel (top ) for it or not?


1) Yes, a how-to guide for replacing the tubing is included.
2) No, but you can purchase any EK-Supremacy EVO replacement top if you want to.


----------



## j0ewhite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Will we be getting a list of compatibility cases soon? I am dying to preorder the 240 version, but I am not sure if it will be my 450D. ALSO, as a water cooling newbie, can add a gpu block later on? I have a GTX 980 Kingpin I would love to water cool.


Yes is there a list of compatible cases? I'm on 450D too and not sure if it'll fit on top, seems like a squeeze...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Oh neat, Performance PC's will be offering customized versions of the Predator.


----------



## sdmf74

I know this is the predator thread definitely be getting one for my second system but since we got a bunch of reps in here do you guys have any word on the 980Ti kingpin waterblock? Is it on schedule?
ETA? Will the stock backplate be usable? any info would be great, THANKS!


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I know this is the predator thread definitely be getting one for my second system but since we got a bunch of reps in here do you guys have any word on the 980Ti kingpin waterblock? Is it on schedule?
> ETA? Will the stock backplate be usable? any info would be great, THANKS!


In prototyping phase. ETA end of September for mass availability.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> In prototyping phase. ETA end of September for mass availability.


Awesome, rep+


----------



## Jyve

Do we know or is there a list yet of the different pre filled GPU blocks yet? I'm assuming most current reference gpus will probably be covered but what about non reference? Specifically the msi gaming gtx 980 4g?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Do we know or is there a list yet of the different pre filled GPU blocks yet? I'm assuming most current reference gpus will probably be covered but what about non reference? Specifically the msi gaming gtx 980 4g?


I'd like to know this too. Right now I have an H100i on my CPU and a G10 with an H90 on my 980ti Kingpin, but if there's a pre-filled 980ti KPE block available for this I'll pick up the Predator 360 in a heartbeat.


----------



## tiborrr12

Most if not all EK GPU water blocks could be bought pre-filled.


----------



## Jyve

So something along the lines of taking current inventory, attaching qdc tubes, filling it up, and shipping on a per order basis rather than an entirely new line of products?


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> Most if not all EK GPU water blocks could be bought pre-filled.


What does a pre-filled GPU water block come with? In other words, what would I actually receive if I purchased one?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> What does a pre-filled GPU water block come with? In other words, what would I actually receive if I purchased one?


I'm going to venture a guess that it's a GPU block of choice with pre-attached hose (and compression fittings to match those already on the Predator's radiator and Supremacy MX), filled fully with coolant, and then each hose terminated in the same quick disconnect they use for the Predator 360mm. Oh, and probably thermal paste and pads too. By the sounds of things, it will be just as simple to set up as the main Predator AIO except you'll have to remove the stock GPU cooler first.


----------



## Vlada011

One of nicest thing with EKWB Predator except amazing look is connection radiator/pump/res...
Look very strong and durable for long use on different systems.
Everything is simple, classic, cubic, without unnecessary details and decorations.
Except that fans look promising with cables improvements, black ribbon.


----------



## SCHNITZ3L

Ordered my 240 last week, super excited









I'm assuming the loop is pre-filled with one of the EK coolants? When you expand the loop is it just a matter of adding distilled water?


----------



## smithydan

Question from a noob on watercooling. Yes I heard that adding a res helps with bleeding but would be bleeding the Predator on its own be difficult whether mounted horizontally or vertically?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SCHNITZ3L*
> 
> Ordered my 240 last week, super excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming the loop is pre-filled with one of the EK coolants? When you expand the loop is it just a matter of adding distilled water?


Preferably coolant but if you only add let's say a GPU block maybe distilled could do but if you add a second radiator than it's another story.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Question from a noob on watercooling. Yes I heard that adding a res helps with bleeding but would be bleeding the Predator on its own be difficult whether mounted horizontally or vertically?


In the Predator, there's a tiny reservoir inside the unit









Bleeding/filling is possible with one port at the end of the radiator and another one on the top of the unit. So depending on the orientation you choose you will have bleeding/filling ports available


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm going to venture a guess that it's a GPU block of choice with pre-attached hose (and compression fittings to match those already on the Predator's radiator and Supremacy MX), filled fully with coolant, and then each hose terminated in the same quick disconnect they use for the Predator 360mm. Oh, and probably thermal paste and pads too. By the sounds of things, it will be just as simple to set up as the main Predator AIO except you'll have to remove the stock GPU cooler first.


Perfect guess!








There will be an option to fit a GPU block with Predator QDC and tubing right there, in the EK shop as a Service. Resellers will probably have only most popular GPU blocks on stock since they will probably not bother with the whole filling process and packaging.


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SCHNITZ3L*
> 
> Ordered my 240 last week, super excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming the loop is pre-filled with one of the EK coolants? When you expand the loop is it just a matter of adding distilled water?


Not much time left to wait









Once you expand it destilled water will do fine, or you can buy EK Clear coolant, thats what we use


----------



## HC1994

Will ASUS X99 Deluxe work?


----------



## Ceadderman

AFAIK yes.









~Ceadder


----------



## VSG

Actually, I think it is one of the boards that does not have holes through the PCB.

Edit: Yup, it doesn't. Ditto with the Asus x99 Pro and x99-A based off the Deluxe.


----------



## Ceadderman

iirc ASUS x99 boards all have through holes. I will have to check of course but that's what I seem to recall. Only Gigabyte and ASRock suffered from lack of holes.

~Ceadder


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Perfect guess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be an option to fit a GPU block with Predator QDC and tubing right there, in the EK shop as a Service. Resellers will probably have only most popular GPU blocks on stock since they will probably not bother with the whole filling process and packaging.


Will this be added to the pre-order options at any point? Or will it only be available at release?


----------



## Recipe7

Im proud to say that i preordered a 360 and will be purchasing a gpu block for my 980ti G1.

Now that we are on the topic of holes on the motherboard for mounting, My x99 pro 2011-3 does NOT have holes on the motherboard. Therefore i will be needing those alternative hardwares that jaystwocents was referring to.

Are they automatically included like jay said or is it by special request only?


----------



## dbmsts

I think it's a great idea especially the QDCs and I would love the 360mm version but it won't fit my CM Cosmos II chassis. Only if there was a way for the fans to be installed separately up top (outside but under the top filter) and the rest of the unit inside but looking at the photos the two square blocks protruding above the rad would not allow it.


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> Im proud to say that i preordered a 360 and will be purchasing a gpu block for my 980ti G1.
> 
> Now that we are on the topic of holes on the motherboard for mounting, My x99 pro 2011-3 does NOT have holes on the motherboard. Therefore i will be needing those alternative hardwares that jaystwocents was referring to.
> 
> Are they automatically included like jay said or is it by special request only?


No need. Just grab a drill, i'm sure it will go fine


----------



## Ceadderman

Not likely.







lulz

~Ceadder


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> No need. Just grab a drill, i'm sure it will go fine


Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Revan654

I'm interested in maybe getting this, the smaller one. Since my current AIO went bad. Few question if someone could answer.

1. Would I ever have to fill this device. I only plan to attach it to my CPU.
2. How quiet are the supplied fans?
3. Temp wise I assume it's better then other AIO on the market? I have a Corsair Air 540 Case if that matters.
4. Do you hear the pump at all? I know in the past the AIO I had you could hear the pump and liquid going through the loop.
5. Do you control the fans from your motherboards Fan Controller (EX: Asus Fan Xpert)?
6. Would it fit in Corsair Air 540 Case? I know NZXT Kraken x61 and Corsair H110i GTX does.


----------



## andrej124

1. No, it comes pre-filled.
2. Predator uses EK-Vardar F4-120ER fans. They are PWM controlled, which means they are whisper quiet when. Under full load they can reach 33.5 dBA.
3. Here is the performance comparison:

4. The pump is PWM controlled so it is very silent.
5. Predator uses its own fan splitter hub:


----------



## MattyMatt

Just wish that fan splitter had room for two/three more fans if one decided to push/pull. I assume it will provide enough power if I decided to hook my own splitter up to it?


----------



## Vlada011

What is problem, EKWB Predator is not compatible with some motherboards?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> 1. No, it comes pre-filled.
> 2. Predator uses EK-Vardar F4-120ER fans. They are PWM controlled, which means they are whisper quiet when. Under full load they can reach 33.5 dBA.
> 3. Here is the performance comparison:
> 
> 4. The pump is PWM controlled so it is very silent.
> 5. Predator uses its own fan splitter hub:


+1








Excellent you connect fans on same place not on motherboard.
I must buy one Predator...But only if he could stay out of case, no way to 360 radiator fit inside my case



And I have same holes on case...



But I love thin tubes, as here, that's 10/13mm


----------



## y01p0w3r3d

this would be nice to replace my h80i I have with my 3770k... since it uses standard g1/4 threads, can I for example add-in a block for gpu and a tub res inline. I assume so since their is drain/fill ports if what I read sev pages back is correct ?

I would like to add in a actual res into that system either a ek bay res with flow meter or a tube res ( 150ml or so in size ), would this be possible ?


----------



## DyndaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> 2. Predator uses EK-Vardar F4-120ER fans. They are PWM controlled, which means they are whisper quiet when. Under full load they can reach 33.5 dBA.


What RPM was that for 33,5 dBA?


----------



## SCHNITZ3L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DyndaS*
> 
> What RPM was that for 33,5 dBA?


They're F4s, so I'm guessing 2200RPM.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattyMatt*
> 
> Just wish that fan splitter had room for two/three more fans if one decided to push/pull. I assume it will provide enough power if I decided to hook my own splitter up to it?


I think that picture was for the 240mm as I could have sworn someone in the know had mentioned there were enough headers for push/pull operation (which would be four headers on the 240mm, and six on the 360mm).


----------



## VSG

3 on both versions, but one can use splitter cables for push-pull if needed.


----------



## antonis1286

can i mount it on the bottom of my case ? i have a cm stacker 831 . or i will have problem with the pump ?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 3 on both versions, but one can use splitter cables for push-pull if needed.


Aww, was kind of hoping for individual ones.... Does it come with the cables, are they available as an optional accessory, or will we have to roll our own? As well, will splitter cables cause any issues with rpm drooping down somewhat?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Will the pump be strong enough for multiple radiators, CPU and maybe 2 GPUs?


----------



## tiborrr12

Will be enough for one additional rad and 2 (EK) GPU blocks for sure. Flow rates aren't going to be something to write home about, but adequate for efficient cooling.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> Will be enough for one additional rad and 2 (EK) GPU blocks for sure. Flow rates aren't going to be something to write home about, but adequate for efficient cooling.


Thanks. I'll have to settle with two 360MMS Rads or add another pump in the future I guess.


----------



## Stickeelion

Looks interesting, I love the idea of it being expandable, I have no interest in getting a pre-done unit but It's interesting to see what new things are coming out. Well, since this it a "closed loop" unit but has QDC's does that make it an open loop now? or a closed/open loop?


----------



## tiborrr12

We call it XLC - eXpandable Loop Cooler


----------



## Revan654

Anyone know if either version would fit in the corsair air 540?


----------



## Ceadderman

V/Watts per channel? I should think that it would be at least double the rated specs for Vardar?









Reason I inquire is for those who wish to run Push/Pull using a 2 lead splitter to connect their fans.









~Ceadder


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

I know it say's that it is compatible with Intel CPU's only, but does that include all of them? In other words, would it work with LGA 1366?


----------



## leetmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> Will be enough for one additional rad and 2 (EK) GPU blocks for sure. Flow rates aren't going to be something to write home about, but adequate for efficient cooling.


Would it be possible to buy a 360 Predator AIO and attach 2 prefilled QDC-enabled GPU water blocks with a another 360 Predator 360 radiator/pump (without the extra cpu block obviously lol)?


----------



## Vlada011

What EKWB Predator is not compatible with some motherboards?
In that case it would be good to EKWB fix that with different mounting solution and to make list of supported motherboards.


----------



## Revan654

If I want to expand the loop, How many Radiators can the 360 support?


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> If I want to expand the loop, How many Radiators can the 360 support?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> Will be enough for one additional rad and 2 (EK) GPU blocks for sure. Flow rates aren't going to be something to write home about, but adequate for efficient cooling.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gohan_Nightwing*
> 
> I know it say's that it is compatible with Intel CPU's only, but does that include all of them? In other words, would it work with LGA 1366?


Not out of the box. You would need to buy the EK-Supremacy EVO Backplate and the EK-PreciseMount EVO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> What EKWB Predator is not compatible with some motherboards?
> In that case it would be good to EKWB fix that with different mounting solution and to make list of supported motherboards.


We are already checking this issue and will probably include some spare mounting hardware in case your motherboard doesn't have open mounting holes.


----------



## Carbon00ace

If this was mounted in the front of a case does it matter the orientation of the pump? Can it the pump be mounted up top and on bottom, or the bottom only?


----------



## wadz1lla

I can't wait to put one of these on my x99 deluxe and 980 ti strix!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piecemealcranky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Not out of the box. You would need to buy the EK-Supremacy EVO Backplate and the EK-PreciseMount EVO
> We are already checking this issue and will probably include some spare mounting hardware in case your motherboard doesn't have open mounting holes.


This would be a wonderful addition, really, for someone who runs the 1366 to this day. Buying additional stuff like the backplate will just add to the overall cost. :|


----------



## Helmbo

still no MSI 980TI Gaming 6G, waterblock









But when its released, will there also be a prefilled GPU block for that aswell ?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmbo*
> 
> still no MSI 980TI Gaming 6G, waterblock


You should be happy this week


----------



## swiftypoison

Pre-ordered


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmbo*
> 
> still no MSI 980TI Gaming 6G, waterblock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when its released, will there also be a prefilled GPU block for that aswell ?


Pretty sure from a previous response it seems prefilled option is going to be for pretty much any block they provide in their store. My understanding is when you add the block you will be able to choose AP prefilled option, like how you can choose all the fittings etc.


----------



## 0xzz

can i exchange the pump on this for a D5 pump??


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0xzz*
> 
> can i exchange the pump on this for a D5 pump??


No


----------



## mfknjadagr8

This ought to be interesting it looks very slick indeed... would like to see some mounting options and blocks for amd cpus though... should give the h240x a run for its money... the fact its available in 360 is great too...


----------



## wickedout

This thing is awesome. I just put in my order tonight. Can't wait to get it. It's going into my future z170 rig I'm building. I'm subbed to this thread now. Glad I read the information about it. This is what a AIO is all about!


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> This ought to be interesting it looks very slick indeed... would like to see some mounting options and blocks for amd cpus though... should give the h240x a run for its money... the fact its available in 360 is great too...


It only mounts to Intel CPU's!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> It only mounts to Intel CPU's!


this is my point "would be nice to see"


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> this is my point "would be nice to see"


I'm sure it'll happen. EK is very innovative


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> I'm sure it'll happen. EK is very innovative


they already offer the blocks it would just be a matter of integrating them as an option instead..unless there is something I'm missing


----------



## akira749

AMD versions will come later


----------



## leetmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> Will be enough for one additional rad and 2 (EK) GPU blocks for sure. Flow rates aren't going to be something to write home about, but adequate for efficient cooling.


Would it be possible to buy a 360 Predator AIO and attach 2 prefilled QDC-enabled GPU water blocks with a another 360 Predator 360 radiator/pump (without the extra cpu block obviously)?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leetmode*
> 
> Would it be possible to buy a 360 Predator AIO and attach 2 prefilled QDC-enabled GPU water blocks with a another 360 Predator 360 radiator/pump (without the extra cpu block obviously)?


So you're asking if you can buy two Pedator 360 minus the CPU blocks and with 2 prefilled GPU blocks all working as one loop?

My guess is probably no. Though you could probably do it yourself. Will have to wait on EK people to reply


----------



## ZaRMaN

Hi!,

Is compatible the EK Predator 360 with the case Corsair Obsidian 750D?.

My motherbase is Asus x-99 Deluxe. Any problem of incompatibility?

Thank you for all!


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> Hi!,
> 
> Is compatible the EK Predator 360 with the case Corsair Obsidian 750D?.
> 
> My motherbase is Asus x-99 Deluxe. Any problem of incompatibility?
> 
> Thank you for all!


If you have the case I would measure. According to Corsair data sheet it's compatible on the top.


----------



## wickedout

What about the Corsair 760T? Will the 240 fit?


----------



## HatallaS

Just placed an order for the 360. Going to be a separate loop for the GPU, so excited!


----------



## ZaRMaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> If you have the case I would measure. According to Corsair data sheet it's compatible on the top.


Perfect!. Thanks for the info


----------



## consumer

I'm in for a predator 360 for my new Star Wars Battlefront Z170 rig. Just a question has anyone got a working Predator 460 yet and tested it on a 6700K? What were the results?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> AMD versions will come later


ironic that ek releases amd products just like amd...late to the party but still decent enough


----------



## DopplerShift

So this product looks amazing, definitely gonna get the 360 for my next build, but I have a few questions:

Any news on these QDCs on the 360 being a different color? that light grey looks so cheap and terrible, it's going ruin my entire build aesthetic!








Does the 360 clear the top mounting spot in the Enthoo EVOLV ATX?
About the whole 2011-3 mounting issue with motherboards that don't have holes that go through the PCB; is there going to be a compatibility list of sorts or alternative mounting mechanism included? because it's a fair share of motherboards that suffer this issue, not just ASRock and Gigabyte. The entire X99 line from ASUS sans the Rampage V Extreme, for example.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DopplerShift*
> 
> So this product looks amazing, definitely gonna get the 360 for my next build, but I have a few questions:
> 
> Any news on these QDCs on the 360 being a different color? that light grey looks so cheap and terrible, it's going ruin my entire build aesthetic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the 360 clear the top mounting spot in the Enthoo EVOLV ATX?
> About the whole 2011-3 mounting issue with motherboards that don't have holes that go through the PCB; is there going to be a compatibility list of sorts or alternative mounting mechanism included? because it's a fair share of motherboards that suffer this issue, not just ASRock and Gigabyte. The entire X99 line from ASUS sans the Rampage V Extreme, for example.


There should be different mounting solutions included to prevent the motherboards compatibility issue.


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DopplerShift*
> 
> So this product looks amazing, definitely gonna get the 360 for my next build, but I have a few questions:
> 
> Any news on these QDCs on the 360 being a different color? that light grey looks so cheap and terrible, it's going ruin my entire build aesthetic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the 360 clear the top mounting spot in the Enthoo EVOLV ATX?
> About the whole 2011-3 mounting issue with motherboards that don't have holes that go through the PCB; is there going to be a compatibility list of sorts or alternative mounting mechanism included? because it's a fair share of motherboards that suffer this issue, not just ASRock and Gigabyte. The entire X99 line from ASUS sans the Rampage V Extreme, for example.


1) Not at the moment
2) Not tested yet
3) That's simply not true, I have a plethora of ASUS X99 series motherboards here, including X99-DELUXE and all of these motherboards have physical holes through the circuit board. Out of 70+ LGA-2011-3 and about 120 LGA-2011 different mobos out there (not counting the server parts) there is about 8 or 10 boards that do not comply with this cooler.


----------



## DopplerShift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> 1) Not at the moment
> 2) Not tested yet
> 3) That's simply not true, I have a plethora of ASUS X99 series motherboards here, including X99-DELUXE and all of these motherboards have physical holes through the circuit board. Out of 70+ LGA-2011-3 and about 120 LGA-2011 different mobos out there (not counting the server parts) there is about 8 or 10 boards that do not comply with this cooler.


Hi, thanks for replying so quickly!

About the motherboard compatibility thing; I based it on various posts by users in this thread and in other forums who claimed their ASUS X99 boards (Pro/A/Deluxe specifically) had the holes plugged. It's good to have official confirmation that it will work properly in a Deluxe because that's the board I am going for


----------



## tiborrr12

@DopplerShift: Sounds good. Spread the word!


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Not out of the box. You would need to buy the EK-Supremacy EVO Backplate and the EK-PreciseMount EVO


Thanks!

Are these the parts you are referring to:

EVO Supremacy Backplate
PreciseMount EVO

If so, it doesn't look like it supports 1366


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gohan_Nightwing*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Are these the parts you are referring to:
> 
> EVO Supremacy Backplate
> PreciseMount EVO
> 
> If so, it doesn't look like it supports 1366


Yes these are the parts

The same backplate is used for AMD and also Intel 775 and 1366.


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DopplerShift*
> 
> Hi, thanks for replying so quickly!
> 
> About the motherboard compatibility thing; I based it on various posts by users in this thread and in other forums who claimed their ASUS X99 boards (Pro/A/Deluxe specifically) had the holes plugged. It's good to have official confirmation that it will work properly in a Deluxe because that's the board I am going for


I have an ASUS X99 Pro usb 3.1 and it indeed does not have holes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> @DopplerShift: Sounds good. Spread the word!


Should I be making a special request for special mounting hardware? I already preordered the 360, I am hoping to receive it with everything necessary to make it work on my Asus X99 Pro 3.1


----------



## Revan654

Quick question, On the 240 version, Is it set to push air through the Radiator and into the case? Or could I have it setup push air through the radiator and out of the case?


----------



## Kutalion

It is set to pull out of the case through the rad. Doubt you can set push due to its frame.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> It is set to pull out of the case through the rad. Doubt you can set push due to its frame.


I was thinking about that when I saw the frame.


----------



## Revan654

I have Lian-Li PC-08 I was wondering if the 240 version would fit at the top or 360 infront of the case?


----------



## DopplerShift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> I have an ASUS X99 Pro usb 3.1 and it indeed does not have holes.


Now I'm even more confused


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> It is set to pull out of the case through the rad. Doubt you can set push due to its frame.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about that when I saw the frame.
Click to expand...

Wait what?









cmiiaw... but those are standard Vardars atop a modified PE and they are plugged in like a typical fan but on a radiator mounted power strip. I am reasonably certain that they can simply be unplugged and flipped to run in Push or Pull. They shouldn't be locked down to the frame at all.









Maybe I am wrong but I seen the pics and I'm right but then again I may be wrong and if I am wrong I am sorry but then again I could be right so therefore I know I'm not wrong so then again I'm right because I could be wrong.









~Ceadder


----------



## Jakusonfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> I have an ASUS X99 Pro usb 3.1 and it indeed does not have holes.
> Should I be making a special request for special mounting hardware? I already preordered the 360, I am hoping to receive it with everything necessary to make it work on my Asus X99 Pro 3.1


Remember you can always just use a hacksaw blade or similar to cut the smaller diameter 115X mount threads off the bottom of the mount posts. Then if you ever wanted to change back to a 115x mount you can order new posts.


----------



## ZaRMaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> I have an ASUS X99 Pro usb 3.1 and it indeed does not have holes.
> Should I be making a special request for special mounting hardware? I already preordered the 360, I am hoping to receive it with everything necessary to make it work on my Asus X99 Pro 3.1


I just checked my Asus x99 deluxe and not have holes.

I'm confused.


----------



## HatallaS

I just received an email from ek without much info about it.
I mentioned that the 360 will be used strictly on my GPU and they told me that I was better of building a custom loop and this kid was made primiraly for CPU.
Once u replace the tubes and block I don't see why it wouldn't cool GPU just as well... Any insight?

The H440 can accommodate two 360 rads (counting the top must be under 28mm for my mobo) but the mounting of the pump is troublesome.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> I just received an email from ek without much info about it.
> I mentioned that the 360 will be used strictly on my GPU and they told me that I was better of building a custom loop and this kid was made primiraly for CPU.
> Once u replace the tubes and block I don't see why it wouldn't cool GPU just as well... Any insight?
> 
> The H440 can accommodate two 360 rads (counting the top must be under 28mm for my mobo) but the mounting of the pump is troublesome.


You can take a Predator 360 for a GPU only loop but you will need to buy the water block and extra tubing.

You will need to flush the Predator and refill it after and most possibly have to add extra coolant to compensate the extra length of tubing and the capacity of the GPU block compared to the CPU block.

But remember that at the end you will be left with a CPU block that collect dust.


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakusonfire*
> 
> Remember you can always just use a hacksaw blade or similar to cut the smaller diameter 115X mount threads off the bottom of the mount posts. Then if you ever wanted to change back to a 115x mount you can order new posts.


I'd prefer not to cut anything to be honest. An extra set of screws/hardware to accommodate plenty of x99 owners would be sufficient.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> I just checked my Asus x99 deluxe and not have holes.
> 
> I'm confused.


We will just have to wait for exact contents of each order, whether or not it comes with the necessary hardware for hole-less x99 mounting.


----------



## elforeign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> I'd prefer not to cut anything to be honest. An extra set of screws/hardware to accommodate plenty of x99 owners would be sufficient.
> We will just have to wait for exact contents of each order, whether or not it comes with the necessary hardware for hole-less x99 mounting.


The thread is 60 pages long now, but I have kept up with it since day 1. I know somewhere in here they have mentioned various times that they will be including mounting mechanisms with the kit for those affected by the issue.

Anyone please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## caenlen

only 2 celsius colder than a H110 which is $140 cheaper then the 360 version.... going to say corsair still wins this battle... still /shrug nice to have someone else enter the market.

ill stick with my noctua nh-d14 for now, still don't trust water around my pricey parts


----------



## pr1me

anyone know if you can fit a 360 on top of a 450D ?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> anyone know if you can fit a 360 on top of a 450D ?


According to Corsair data Yes it's supported. I would measure just to make sure, since not all Radiators are the same size.


----------



## Ceadderman

It should be just fine with the stock hardware and a GPU block. Are you thinking Thermosphere maybe?

Cause I could see how that wouldn't be a performer on one, but if you're swapping out the CPU block with FC GPU block, I don't see a cooling issue.









~Ceadder


----------



## ssiperko

My issue is I would like a 240 and 360 to make a loop for my CPU and full block GPU.

Are their future plans for such setup?

I currently have an EKWB 2x360 and 1x240 for my main rig.

SS


----------



## jincuteguy

When is the EK Predator 360 comes out?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> When is the EK Predator 360 comes out?


October 19th is the current official date but it could be sooner


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> My issue is I would like a 240 and 360 to make a loop for my CPU and full block GPU.
> 
> Are their future plans for such setup?
> 
> I currently have an EKWB 2x360 and 1x240 for my main rig.
> 
> SS


RttThread, that information is already here.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Wait what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmiiaw... but those are standard Vardars atop a modified PE and they are plugged in like a typical fan but on a radiator mounted power strip. I am reasonably certain that they can simply be unplugged and flipped to run in Push or Pull. They shouldn't be locked down to the frame at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I am wrong but I seen the pics and I'm right but then again I may be wrong and if I am wrong I am sorry but then again I could be right so therefore I know I'm not wrong so then again I'm right because I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quick question, On the 240 version, Is it set to push air through the Radiator and into the case? *Or could I have it setup push air through the radiator and out of the case?*


We were talking about him putting the fans *in push as exhaust.* Which is difficult due to "frame" of the whole AIO with the pump and reservoir being thicker than the radiator. Fans would have to go under and top of the rad would be empty.

Fans are regular Vardars, yes.


----------



## Revan654

I'm thinking on turning the top right of my case for AIO which would push air in, Then the other side would be exhaust (Top left). Not sure if that would be an issue or not.


----------



## Xipe

Predator 240 Is ok for cosmos 2 ?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xipe*
> 
> Predator 240 Is ok for cosmos 2 ?


It should be, I would measure just to make sure. I know someone once said they had a bit of trouble getting a AIO into the Cosmos 2. Predator is thicker then most AIO.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Wait what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmiiaw... but those are standard Vardars atop a modified PE and they are plugged in like a typical fan but on a radiator mounted power strip. I am reasonably certain that they can simply be unplugged and flipped to run in Push or Pull. They shouldn't be locked down to the frame at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I am wrong but I seen the pics and I'm right but then again I may be wrong and if I am wrong I am sorry but then again I could be right so therefore I know I'm not wrong so then again I'm right because I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quick question, On the 240 version, Is it set to push air through the Radiator and into the case? *Or could I have it setup push air through the radiator and out of the case?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were talking about him putting the fans *in push as exhaust.* Which is difficult due to "frame" of the whole AIO with the pump and reservoir being thicker than the radiator. Fans would have to go under and top of the rad would be empty.
> 
> Fans are regular Vardars, yes.
Click to expand...

In that case it's not possible unless you put two more Vards on it that have a similar RPM rating.

You're correct that the frame will not allow single fan bank mounting in Push Exhausting. The pump and reservoir are specifically the problem unless those can be flipped. The fittings and hoses make things nearly impossible to run it without doing so.

~Ceadder


----------



## andrej124

Predator 360 QDC in action!


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Predator 360 QDC in action!


This may be a dumb question are the QDC/Tubing available to order yet?


----------



## Ziver

What does it mean Free Shipping ? If i choose that which cargo company bring it to me ? DHL or local post service ?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> What does it mean Free Shipping ? If i choose that which cargo company bring it to me ? DHL or local post service ?


It will depend on the one you choose when you order. but it will be free either way


----------



## Ziver

I dont understand if i choose DHL i must paid 20euro more !


----------



## EK-123

Choose Free Express Shipping, we will send the package with DHL / UPS / DPD, depends on your location. Anyway, you will get the ordered unit on Release day or even sooner!


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> What does it mean Free Shipping ? If i choose that which cargo company bring it to me ? DHL or local post service ?


Local Post service is not Express service, so in Turkey the delivery will be made by DHL.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Predator 360 QDC in action!


wait so we can buy blocks for cards that support this too?! i didn't realize that... putting a card under water without any of the hassle... i may very well invest in this when pascal hits.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> wait so we can buy blocks for cards that support this too?! i didn't realize that... putting a card under water without any of the hassle... i may very well invest in this when pascal hits.


Yep









That's the beauty of the Predator 360


----------



## besthijacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the beauty of the Predator 360


So, can you hook up two cards to it? I thought it was mentioned before it would only support one gpu block?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> So, can you hook up two cards to it? I thought it was mentioned before it would only support one gpu block?


No, only one GPU.


----------



## bonami2

With the h240x now 260$ canadian im dreaming your product will be released cheaper and soon here.

If not i think im going to get the h110gt maybe noisier but at least it just 145$


----------



## superniceguy

I wonder if ek-predator can fit with an sli setup mAtx the ones where gpu's sit directly on top of each other. About 3mm gap from top and bottom.
Currently having temp problems with this setup and reluctant to go full custom wc.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> No, only one GPU.


surely thus isn't the pumps limitation but the plug and play limitation?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> surely thus isn't the pumps limitation but the plug and play limitation?


Exactly


----------



## bonami2

btw great product it the best looking aio i have seen.

Is their a fill port? tried to see it on your website but could not uh


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> btw great product it the best looking aio i have seen.
> 
> Is their a fill port? tried to see it on your website but could not uh


Yes it's on the top of the unit.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yes it's on the top of the unit.


Ok perfect


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choose Free Express Shipping, we will send the package with DHL / UPS / DPD, depends on your location. Anyway, you will get the ordered unit on Release day or even sooner!


For those in the US who preorder thru a retail store such as AlTex, will we be getting it on or before the release day? I have mine preordered since 2 weeks go.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the beauty of the Predator 360


I def will be grabbing one when Pascal hits then.







plan to have my next rig for 3-4 years with no upgrades to it... so I will be trying to go a hassle free AIO water cooling solution.


----------



## Athonline

If only the 360 was released a few weeks earlier... I started my PhD and I was considering blowing most of my savings on a 5960X build within a Define S case, for both work (playing around with deep learning algorithms, AI in games, etc) and entertainment (photo editing and gaming). Currently, I left my 4770K back home and I am with just a Clevo 13" machine, which while good enough, can't compete with a full desktop. I am quite desperate to start building ASAP -partly due to an actual need and partly because I feel like a child, waiting for Christmas









For a 5960X would you go with the Predator 360 or maybe a custom loop with the X360? I will be definitely OCing the processor to around 4.4/4.5 if possible.

Note, this is the first time I am doing WC, as I was always scared with either the costs evolved or the numerous posts about Corsair's AiOs poor reliability. I know the custom may have an additional maintenance -planning to keep it at minimum, by not using dyes and using a killcoil, anti-corrosion coolant. I don't think I will mind doing it once per year, as I usually move houses as well. In terms of performance, which one do you think is better? I don't think I will add much extra to the build, maybe an additional radiator or a GPU block -out of curiosity for the radiator, is it possible to have a 2nd fanless radiator as the top panel of the Define S has no dust filters, if opened to allow a radiator?


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> For those in the US who preorder thru a retail store such as AlTex, will we be getting it on or before the release day? I have mine preordered since 2 weeks go.


The shipment is already on the way to them so I am pretty sure that they will have it around Release date. For details you need to ask them directly as I don't know their logistic setup.


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> With the h240x now 260$ canadian im dreaming your product will be released cheaper and soon here.
> 
> If not i think im going to get the h110gt maybe noisier but at least it just 145$


You can get Predator unit on Release date at NCIX in Canada. They already list the unit in their web shop


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> You can get Predator unit on Release date at NCIX in Canada. They already list the unit in their web shop


$290 CAD for the 240, and no mention of the 360 so far? A bit cheaper than midmarket rates and buying from ek's webstore. Interesting.


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Local Post service is not Express service, so in Turkey the delivery will be made by DHL.


Then we deal


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> You can get Predator unit on Release date at NCIX in Canada. They already list the unit in their web shop


Oh thank you but it out of my budget i think. Idk will see soon









I love that 360mm one but ncix just show the 240.


----------



## ericbau

Very interesting, very good-looking product.

Wanted to buy one once available here in my country.









Too bad it wont fit inside my case (Corsair Carbide 500R), as it will interfere with my Asus X99 motherboard.

Looks like the only way is to mount it outside on top of the case, but that would mean I cant put the top wire mesh back.


----------



## Sickened1

Where the comparison between the predator 220 and the swifftech h220/X ever shown?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericbau*
> 
> Very interesting, very good-looking product.
> Wanted to buy one once available here in my country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad it wont fit inside my case (Corsair Carbide 500R), as it will interfere with my Asus X99 motherboard.
> 
> Looks like the only way is to mount it outside on top of the case, but that would mean I cant put the top wire mesh back.


I don't use the wire mesh top on my 500r anyway and I only use fans, it hinders airflow to much.


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sickened1*
> 
> Where the comparison between the predator 220 and the swifftech h220/X ever shown?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayEFPfa0m_U


----------



## Revan654

Anyone know if you can put 240 in Push/Pull? I heard it only supports up to 3 fans and not a fourth fan for some reason.

Is their any Comparison chart for 240 vs NZXT Kraken X61? I know Kraken x61 is a 280, I was wondering what the temps are like compared to the Kraken.


----------



## Alpina 7

So, there should be no problem running this in push pull on top my my 760T and run the hoses threw the back?


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Then we deal


Awesome! You will have to wait a bit for the Predator 360, official release date is only on 19th of October, but I am thinking that we might have to reward our pre-order customers by shipping a bit earlier


----------



## JSToledo

will be compatible with x99 Gigabyte and Asrock?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Awesome! You will have to wait a bit for the Predator 360, official release date is only on 19th of October, but I am thinking that we might have to reward our pre-order customers by shipping a bit earlier


pretty awesome you are on here answering people's questions, OCN is such a badass website

just make sure there is a pascal block next year and i will buy the 360 then!


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Awesome! You will have to wait a bit for the Predator 360, official release date is only on 19th of October, but I am thinking that we might have to reward our pre-order customers by shipping a bit earlier


I wish


----------



## HatallaS

For starved for air cases like the H440, with the 360 in the front, do u think it is a good idea to go push pull, or it won't make much of a difference...


----------



## Ceadderman

Push/Pull should net you a minimum of -4c so long as the fans are a matched set across the banks.

Meaning if you're running a 1450rpm Push the Pull fan can run @ or near that speed. Always putting the higher RPM fan in Push across the unit.









~Ceadder


----------



## HatallaS

Thanks for the tip bud.
I am thinking about getting an other 3 fans from EK, the predator as a spare pin header on it, but they need to chime in and tell me if we can use a 3 in 1 connector like they sell, and plug it in. Or will that overload it.

Second option, is to connect the 3 push fans into the stock H440 hub and have them run at full speed 24/7 while the ones in pull have a variable rate.

If that makes any sort of sense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Push/Pull should net you a minimum of -4c so long as the fans are a matched set across the banks.
> 
> Meaning if you're running a 1450rpm Push the Pull fan can run @ or near that speed. Always putting the higher RPM fan in Push across the unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSToledo*
> 
> will be compatible with x99 Gigabyte and Asrock?


Supremacy MX waterblock on the Predator is compatible with the following sockets:

*- Intel LGA-1150/1151/1155/1156
- Intel LGA-2011(-3)*

Please note the following:

Narrow server type LGA-2011 is not supported by default - a Mounting plate Supremacy LGA-2011 Narrow ILM is mandatory to install this water block on narrow server type LGA-2011 motherboards. You will have to disassemble the water block, drain and refill the unit in order to install the block on a narrow server type LGA-2011.
EK-Supremacy MX Backplate is to be used only with Intel LGA-115x type motherboards.
EK-Supremacy MX is not compatible with LGA-2011-3 motherboards that do not have mounting holes through the circuit board (e.g. some ASRock and Gigabyte motherboards). The problem can be remedied by purchasing separate EK-Supremacy EVO PreciseMount mounting mechanism.
The installation videos for the various socket types will be published soon! Be sure to subscribe to our YouTube channel to get the latest updates and follow us on social media!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Thanks for the tip bud.
> I am thinking about getting an other 3 fans from EK, the predator as a spare pin header on it, but they need to chime in and tell me if we can use a 3 in 1 connector like they sell, and plug it in. Or will that overload it.
> 
> Second option, is to connect the 3 push fans into the stock H440 hub and have them run at full speed 24/7 while the ones in pull have a variable rate.
> 
> If that makes any sort of sense.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Push/Pull should net you a minimum of -4c so long as the fans are a matched set across the banks.
> 
> Meaning if you're running a 1450rpm Push the Pull fan can run @ or near that speed. Always putting the higher RPM fan in Push across the unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

I would use dual Y splitters since each stock fan plugs into its own header. So you would need 3 of them. But you need to know how many watts each channel provides and apply the math of the wattage per fan accordingly.

My Sunbeam Rheosmart controller could power up to 30w(iirc) per header. This means I could plug as many as five 6w fans per channel. Since I have plugged three fans into my 3rd Channel of that controller, that's a reasonable amount considering my YateLoon D12SH-12cfans spec out @ 3.6w each. My calculations could be suspect however I did the conversion using a calculator an it worked out to 3.6watts using rapidtables wattage calculator.

Now what we need to find out is the max wattage per header on the pcb mounted to the Predator AIO unit. That won't likely be revealed until these units ship. Which is why I say 2 connection Y splitters ate likely the way to go.

1450 Vardars are rated @ .15A for 12v DC which again using RapidTables Wattage calculations, spec out to 1.8w each. So long as the headers can take around 3.6 watts each you should be okay with 2 per channel. *IF* they're using 1450s on these AIOs.

But you should get quality Y splitters. Don't chinse out when it comes to power cables. It could mean the life or death of your power distribution at the very least. Rendering your warranty moot. Although that may not even be a consideration to worry about if you cannot add extra wattage on the headers to begin with.

~Ceadder


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I would use dual Y splitters since each stock fan plugs into its own header. So you would need 3 of them. But you need to know how many watts each channel provides and apply the math of the wattage per fan accordingly.
> 
> My Sunbeam Rheosmart controller could power up to 30w(iirc) per header. This means I could plug as many as five 6w fans per channel. Since I have plugged three fans into my 3rd Channel of that controller, that's a reasonable amount considering my YateLoon D12SH-12cfans spec out @ 3.6w each. My calculations could be suspect however I did the conversion using a calculator an it worked out to 3.6watts using rapidtables wattage calculator.
> 
> Now what we need to find out is the max wattage per header on the pcb mounted to the Predator AIO unit. That won't likely be revealed until these units ship. Which is why I say 2 connection Y splitters ate likely the way to go.
> 
> 1450 Vardars are rated @ .15A for 12v DC which again using RapidTables Wattage calculations, spec out to 1.8w each. So long as the headers can take around 3.6 watts each you should be okay with 2 per channel. *IF* they're using 1450s on these AIOs.
> 
> But you should get quality Y splitters. Don't chinse out when it comes to power cables. It could mean the life or death of your power distribution at the very least. Rendering your warranty moot. Although that may not even be a consideration to worry about if you cannot add extra wattage on the headers to begin with.
> 
> ~Ceadder


I love napkin Maths.
Let's hope we can get some one from EKWC to confirm your theory.


----------



## Athonline

How do you thing the Predator 360 compares against the X360 Kit?


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athonline*
> 
> How do you thing the Predator 360 compares against the X360 Kit?


Worse for sure, Predator should be equal to L360 R2.0 as most of the components are the same.


----------



## Athonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Worse for sure, Predator should be equal to L360 R2.0 as most of the components are the same.


Thanks for the reply.

For a WC newbie, do you think is worth trying the X360? I was thinking -based on some reading- using distilled water with killcoil to keep maintenance at a minimum, as I tend to be a busy person. I want to cool a 5960X OCed a bit, used mainly for work (doing a PhD in AI calculations, NN, etc) and a bit for gaming/photo-editing.


----------



## Z0eff

Guru3D review is up if anyone is interested:
http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/ek-predator-240-aio-liquid-cooling-review,1.html


----------



## mcnumpty23

i would like to see the 240mm version tested against the swiftech h220x instead of against corsair stuff

thats in my opinion the only comparable expandable AIO

and at £144 the swiftech looks like its going to be a lot cheaper than this unit if the prices suggested in that guru3d review prove accurate


----------



## LeandroJVarini

I hope to one day out a EK predator single 120mm? mini ITX mATX of fans and would hope to assemble projects even more beautiful and efficient with a reservoir system, radiator and integrated pump as such.





LOL

My Thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1573719/ek-predator-single-120mm


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athonline*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> For a WC newbie, do you think is worth trying the X360? I was thinking -based on some reading- using distilled water with killcoil to keep maintenance at a minimum, as I tend to be a busy person. I want to cool a 5960X OCed a bit, used mainly for work (doing a PhD in AI calculations, NN, etc) and a bit for gaming/photo-editing.


Do not use killcoils, using silver in your loop is a dated and fairly ineffective biocide. They're often the cause of corrosion issues. You're better of using something like PT-Nuke or pre-mixed coolant.


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcnumpty23*
> 
> i would like to see the 240mm version tested against the swiftech h220x instead of against corsair stuff
> 
> thats in my opinion the only comparable expandable AIO
> 
> and at £144 the swiftech looks like its going to be a lot cheaper than this unit if the prices suggested in that guru3d review prove accurate


Well it lost to the H110 GT and the H220-X beats that.


----------



## mcnumpty23

the 240mm predator is up on ek website now for pre order

244 euros or £180--i find that disappointing

the swiftech h220x is now finally available in the uk for £145

£35 cheaper and unlike corsair etc the swiftech is quality stuff

much as i like ek stuff given the choice between them i would buy the swiftech probably even if they were at the same price

and the 360mm predator is even more painful at 293 euros or £215


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> I hope to one day out a EK predator single 120mm? mini ITX mATX of fans and would hope to assemble projects even more beautiful and efficient with a reservoir system, radiator and integrated pump as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> My Thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1573719/ek-predator-single-120mm


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcnumpty23*
> 
> the 240mm predator is up on ek website now for pre order
> 
> 244 euros or £180--i find that disappointing
> 
> the swiftech h220x is now finally available in the uk for £145
> 
> £35 cheaper and unlike corsair etc the swiftech is quality stuff
> 
> much as i like ek stuff given the choice between them i would buy the swiftech probably even if they were at the same price
> 
> and the 360mm predator is even more painful at 293 euros or £215


Dear mcnumpty,

we are not saying that Predator is for everybody. I am pretty sure the sales of other cheaper AIOs will continue to blossom. The Predator is, in my opinion, for the people that are quality oriented and want to buy industrial grade product that will not let them down after 2 years of usage. We selected only top components, made in Europe, that is reflected in the price. As said, it's not for everybody, just like computers for 3.000 EUR.

I respect your decision to go for Swiftech, I had one in my hands and it looks pretty solid.









P.s. Predator is also aiming for easy expansion of the system. These days people tend to cool GPUs as those heat up even more then CPUs. Not to mention loud fans on those.


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Dear mcnumpty,
> 
> we are not saying that Predator is for everybody. I am pretty sure the sales of other cheaper AIOs will continue to blossom. The Predator is, in my opinion, for the people that are quality oriented and want to buy industrial grade product that will not let them down after 2 years of usage. We selected only top components, made in Europe, that is reflected in the price. As said, it's not for everybody, just like computers for 3.000 EUR.
> 
> I respect your decision to go for Swiftech, I had one in my hands and it looks pretty solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. Predator is also aiming for easy expansion of the system. These days people tend to cool GPUs as those heat up even more then CPUs. Not to mention loud fans on those.


Can u our please shine some light on our previous discussion about how many fans can we plug in the 360 loop, can we use splitters to connect up to 6 fans!?


----------



## drop24

EK-CEO, is the Predator maintenance free even after those 2 years?


----------



## mcnumpty23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Dear mcnumpty,
> 
> we are not saying that Predator is for everybody. I am pretty sure the sales of other cheaper AIOs will continue to blossom. The Predator is, in my opinion, for the people that are quality oriented and want to buy industrial grade product that will not let them down after 2 years of usage. We selected only top components, made in Europe, that is reflected in the price. As said, it's not for everybody, just like computers for 3.000 EUR.
> 
> I respect your decision to go for Swiftech, I had one in my hands and it looks pretty solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. Predator is also aiming for easy expansion of the system. These days people tend to cool GPUs as those heat up even more then CPUs. Not to mention loud fans on those.


thanks for your reply

dont get me wrong i really like ek products i have an ek block on my msi gtx970 g4 gaming and have absolutely no issues with it (though its fitted to an expanded swiftech AIO







)

and ek are usually first to produce blocks for new gpus

and i am certain your predator units like swiftechs units are far better quality than other AIO units and both yours and swiftechs can be expanded to the gpu

its just the price point of the predator compared to the swiftech i was disappointed with--

and the fact that as to me the 240mm predator is directly opposed to the h220x a test comparing them rather than against corsair units would give a fairer representation of the 240mm predator

though once they are released i am sure there will be sites who run them against each other to compare them

so in my opinion your unit and swiftechs unit stand head and shoulders above the rest of the AIO units and i will just hope for a price drop in the near future


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> EK-CEO, is the Predator maintenance free even after those 2 years?


Probably can't confirm nor deny. Which is why we don't know.









~Ceadder


----------



## LandonAaron

Well no more AIO's for me. Here is what happend with the one that I put in my fiance's computer:





Somehow the fluid dried up or the inside of radiator corroded, leaving it full of all this rock like crap. I discovered this after it leaked out all over the inside of the computer drenching the motherboard and video card in a thick oily substance causing the computer to stop functioning. This particular AIO had rubber hose which I thought had been pierced by the solder points on the back of the video card but after an extensive examination of the hose I determined that isn't where the leak was coming from. I then pulled the hoses off the radiator and to my surprise I found all this blockage and rock crap. I guess that port got so blocked on the radiator it causes enough back pressure at the pump that it started leaking from pump/water block.

Fortunately the fluid must have been non conductive, as after I dried off the motherboard and video card I was able to get the computer back up and running, though it was a huge pain as the fluid was basically like an oil. So there was no air drying every single spot had to wiped up with a towel.

Anyway I really like this product and I especially like that it can go in any orientation unlike the Swiftech AIO. Though it does seem overpriced. If I can build a loop for less your charging too much.


----------



## ericbau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I don't use the wire mesh top on my 500r anyway and I only use fans, it hinders airflow to much.


Now tempted to try it ...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Well no more AIO's for me. Here is what happend with the one that I put in my fiance's computer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow the fluid dried up or the inside of radiator corroded, leaving it full of all this rock like crap. I discovered this after it leaked out all over the inside of the computer drenching the motherboard and video card in a thick oily substance causing the computer to stop functioning. This particular AIO had rubber hose which I thought had been pierced by the solder points on the back of the video card but after an extensive examination of the hose I determined that isn't where the leak was coming from. I then pulled the hoses off the radiator and to my surprise I found all this blockage and rock crap. I guess that port got so blocked on the radiator it causes enough back pressure at the pump that it started leaking from pump/water block.
> 
> Fortunately the fluid must have been non conductive, as after I dried off the motherboard and video card I was able to get the computer back up and running, though it was a huge pain as the fluid was basically like an oil. So there was no air drying every single spot had to wiped up with a towel.
> 
> Anyway I really like this product and I especially like that it can go in any orientation unlike the Swiftech AIO. Though it does seem overpriced. If I can build a loop for less your charging too much.


what aio is that? Looks almost like corrosion from mixing metals....or calcium build up from hard water which wouldn't make sense in an aio...


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Well no more AIO's for me. Here is what happend with the one that I put in my fiance's computer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow the fluid dried up or the inside of radiator corroded, leaving it full of all this rock like crap. I discovered this after it leaked out all over the inside of the computer drenching the motherboard and video card in a thick oily substance causing the computer to stop functioning. This particular AIO had rubber hose which I thought had been pierced by the solder points on the back of the video card but after an extensive examination of the hose I determined that isn't where the leak was coming from. I then pulled the hoses off the radiator and to my surprise I found all this blockage and rock crap. I guess that port got so blocked on the radiator it causes enough back pressure at the pump that it started leaking from pump/water block.
> 
> Fortunately the fluid must have been non conductive, as after I dried off the motherboard and video card I was able to get the computer back up and running, though it was a huge pain as the fluid was basically like an oil. So there was no air drying every single spot had to wiped up with a towel.
> 
> Anyway I really like this product and I especially like that it can go in any orientation unlike the Swiftech AIO. Though it does seem overpriced. If I can build a loop for less your charging too much.


What brand was that, if you dont want to say pm me so i know what to avoid thx


----------



## Ceadderman

Which AIO was that?

These Predator AIO systems aren't your typical AIOs.

The reason they cost more than just piecemeal is due to the pcb connection board and the labor to put it all together. From people that know how to do, for people who don't or are not fully comfortable with building their own loop. As such they're priced reasonably for what they are.

Unless you can find someone to put together a CPU loop for nothing more than parts. But don't forget that you would have to source a Reservoir too since the Predator Reservoir is built in.

For shingles let's break down the components...

Predator 360 break down

PE 360 Radiator. $79
Three EK Vardar fans $18 each = $54
EK 3.2 pwm DDC. $80
Four 3/8" Nickel Compressions $7 each = $28
Ten feet of their tubing is $19
EK MX PX Supremacy CPU block is $55

Now the real math begins...
A whopping total of...
...










$305 no top with the Pump and no Res.

Proving beyond all doubt that Predator is the way to go. All prices are current and pulled from PPCs mobile site.

And none of this included the cost of shipping to your or my door.









~Ceadder


----------



## LandonAaron

The AIO shown in the pictures was the AIO from an Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid for cooling a GPU. One of the original designs before they switched to a fanless design with a giant metal backplate/heatsink for cooling the VRM. A real shame too cause the Hybrid worked pretty awesome for cooling GPU's and made me a real fan of the company until the AIO became all gunked up. But between that and their new design for the Hybrid (which is terrible. passive cooling vs. active), kinda losing respect for them.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Guru3D review is up if anyone is interested:
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/ek-predator-240-aio-liquid-cooling-review,1.html


Same noise levels as the H110i GT and 3ºC hotter @ load stock clocks?!







Corsair AiOs are freaking loud, as documented by many reviews on the web, and they say that the Predator is dead silent. Something doesn't compute in my opinion. I was expecting more from the Predator nevertheless.


----------



## HatallaS

I don't see this kit as a CPU cooler, why bother with the heavy price for a large unit that will not fit everywhere when u can get cheaper products that work just as well.

This is a kit for people who want to cool the CPU and Mobo or gpu, without having to build a full loop, when u have a small case finding the place for a reservoir isn't easy.
Personally this is just for my GPU.

If this kit had came out earlier, I would have gotten the smaller S340, and have it cool everything.

Or if u want to have hard tubing or color tubing to brighten up your system, than it is an easy way.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Same noise levels as the H110i GT and 3ºC hotter @ load stock clocks?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair AiOs are freaking loud, as documented by many reviews on the web, and they say that the Predator is dead silent. Something doesn't compute in my opinion. I was expecting more from the Predator nevertheless.


There's a reason I don't bother reading Guru3D articles anymore


----------



## Menta

i HAVE the 110i gt had to change the fans put in noctuas and now all good, silent system at idle that what counts, during gaming set a custom profile for fans.... i am guessing the EK would top corsair no cable clutter thats cool also, might sell off the corsair and get the EK later on


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> There's a reason I don't bother reading Guru3D articles anymore


In what world does the H110/H110i GT equal Noctua NH-D15 in terms of noise levels? Not in mine: Corsair H110i GT vs Swiftech H240 X by HighTechLegion


----------



## Menta

having both coolers i would say at a idle state the corsair 110i gt modified can compete with good fans but adds to much price wise, the Corsair stock is terrible with the original fans, by far the worst i have tested, loud,makes the case vibrate, lower the rpm the fans start to crack pop









but i really like this EK and im getting it for sure some day maybe soon, still waiting on more feedback...the corsair is not bad but still have doubts on future quality issues.

NOTE. coolers should be tested in a silent room i suspect many reviewers do not do that, even Corsair reps admitted that flaw. pump noise counts to bty


----------



## Revan654

I noticed Predator is set in pull. I thought generally it's not a good idea to blow hot air into the case across your motherboard and key components? I thought was better to set the system up in push? or am I wrong about this?


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I noticed Predator is set in pull. I thought generally it's not a good idea to blow hot air into the case across your motherboard and key components? I thought was better to set the system up in push? or am I wrong about this?


right....push air out imho


----------



## Revan654

delete


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I noticed Predator is set in pull. I thought generally it's not a good idea to blow hot air into the case across your motherboard and key components? I thought was better to set the system up in push? or am I wrong about this?


Push or pull is fan orientation. These fans pull hot air out of the system. So its all good.

For them to exhaust hot air out in push, the fans would have to be below but wouldnt be rotated or anything.


----------



## Revan654

I guess need to be more detail, Since I was a bit vague.

Since predator pulling air in compared to most AIO where it's pushing air out. Is one better then other? Everyone I talked to said you always to be pushing out. If your pulling wouldn't the hot air be tossed across your motherboard/Ram/GPU, etc... Which seems bad to me

One small note I have a Caselab Mercury S8S. Top theirs room for four fans. One side will be the AIO and other side I can put two fans. If the Predator 240 is pulling air in would I want the other side pushing air out?

Mine is 120.2/140.2 x2 drop-in


----------



## dayman

Ive got the Predator 360 preordered to upgrade from my little thermaltake water 2.0. My only issue is setting the cooler up in a push/pull configuration but I think I found a solution.
My case is an NZXT switch 810, the radiator is too thick to go inside the top of case in push/pull (I have 90mm clearance, predator in push/pull needs 93mm) and the inlet/outlet are positioned in a way that I can't mount the pull fans outside the case while having the push ones inside.
So what I will do is put the rad outside the case and feed the waterblock through the fan holes before securing the rad with the push fans that will be inside my case.
Its going to stick up 3-4cm out the top of the case so I guess Ill just have to dress it up if I think it looks ugly







.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> So, did i get this straight...
> 1) You were in California.
> 2) You had a Predator.
> 3) You had water.
> 4) You had mud.
> 5) No Arnold!?
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that commercial, Arnold with a Predator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, cant wait for the press release. I know a lot of people on our biggest Balkan IT forum who cant wait for this unit to come out.


LMAO


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

@EK-CEO Question about the integration with the 360 and gpu's w/ waterblocks with the QDC's. Will you guys sell some kind of kit that you can install on any waterblock or will there be special prefilled waterblocks designed to work with the Predator specifically?

Thanks,
ChrisxlxCross


----------



## Athonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Do not use killcoils, using silver in your loop is a dated and fairly ineffective biocide. They're often the cause of corrosion issues. You're better of using something like PT-Nuke or pre-mixed coolant.


Ok thanks!  Partly the late release of the Predator 360 -which inspired me to try WC as other AiOs were out of the question after reading myriads of poor customer complains, with my need for a new PC are pushing me to try a custom loop from EK and these X-line kits seem ideal for a newbie like me.


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> @EK-CEO Question about the integration with the 360 and gpu's w/ waterblocks with the QDC's. Will you guys sell some kind of kit that you can install on any waterblock or will there be special prefilled waterblocks designed to work with the Predator specifically?
> 
> Thanks,
> ChrisxlxCross


You will have an option in our shop to order "Predator enabled" GPU block for most GPU blocks in our store. Our resellers will probably just offer some high running models since keeping additional stock of each model makes no sense. For us it's easier as we will assemble if from existing stock as needed.


----------



## siltsunrise

To watercooling types:
What would be the advantages or disadvantages of this over doing a custom instead?
If I got it I would swap the block out for a gpu block and cool my card. Not concerned about cpu temps.
Anybody want a discounted cpu block?









And to that ev ceo quote: "I respect your decision to go for Swiftech, I had one in my hands and it looks pretty solid."
He must not have been looking at the swiftech h220 reviews on newegg. Just 3 eggs. Lots and lots of junk there.


----------



## siltsunrise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> That qd color is horrible... Looks like duct taped plastic. Why not just black?


I think we have more important things to worry about than the color of our computer's quick disconnects, FFS...


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siltsunrise*
> 
> I think we have more important things to worry about than the color of our computer's quick disconnects, FFS...


You must of forgotten that part of water cooling being partially about aesthetics, not just performance.


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siltsunrise*
> 
> And to that ek ceo quote: "I respect your decision to go for Swiftech, I had one in my hands and it looks pretty solid."
> He must not have been looking at the swiftech h220 reviews on newegg. Just 3 eggs. Lots and lots of junk there.


I was just being polite to the guy







Of course it is not the same quality and components level, but I am pretty sure there was no point in arguing with him. He was very clear on how much he is willing to spend on liquid cooling, I respect that.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> You must of forgotten that part of water cooling being partially about aesthetics, not just performance.


I think there's more people out there that look for functionality than what many assume. I myself would never ever use rigid tubing for example, way too much of a hassle.


----------



## BoredErica

Could I use the upcoming EK AIO solution for my GPU with G10?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *siltsunrise*
> 
> And to that ek ceo quote: "I respect your decision to go for Swiftech, I had one in my hands and it looks pretty solid."
> He must not have been looking at the swiftech h220 reviews on newegg. Just 3 eggs. Lots and lots of junk there.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just being polite to the guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is not the same quality and components level, but I am pretty sure there was no point in arguing with him. He was very clear on how much he is willing to spend on liquid cooling, I respect that.
Click to expand...

I did a breakdown for US cost per item not including pump top and reservoir, both of which you need to build a loop. It still would be higher to purchase than your msrp and you don't have a large monstrosity to worry about. On top of this AFAIK Swiftec only comes with a 120/140 Radiator.

To be perfectly honest, my brother isn't into water cooling. He likes my cooling system but not the maintenance aspect. So he's wanting an AIO solution. I had planned to get him the Swiftec unit since it's pretty simple and I could maintain it for him. Then you drop Predator in my lap so now I will get him that instead. So he's going to be getting the 240 version which is more than enough cooling for his CPU. And for a reasonable price?

Shoot that makes perfect sense to me. Won't even take up much room in his case either.









~Ceadder


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siltsunrise*
> 
> To watercooling types:
> What would be the advantages or disadvantages of this over doing a custom instead?
> If I got it I would swap the block out for a gpu block and cool my card. Not concerned about cpu temps.
> Anybody want a discounted cpu block?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to that ev ceo quote: "I respect your decision to go for Swiftech, I had one in my hands and it looks pretty solid."
> He must not have been looking at the swiftech h220 reviews on newegg. Just 3 eggs. Lots and lots of junk there.


if you believe everything you read on newegg I've got some ocean front property in Arizona for you







...also you said h220 the h220x it's vastly different...h220 wasn't the best but the h220x and h240x are very good...I expect there to be some big time shootouts between these two and even though I think this predator kit will outperform the swiftech by a small margin (esp the 360 due to real estate) I think it will be close and I really like what ek has done here it's much more aesthetically pleasing and having its own integrated hub is nice less rats nest to contend with....qdcs are just icing on the cake especially for people who aren't comfortable using fittings, jumping a psu, or simply don't want the hassle


----------



## Ceadderman

Actually, when I read Newegg reviews I weed out those who didn't purchase through the Egg. That cuts down on a lot of superfluous doo doo. Then I read everything looking for mistakes, to weed those out too. It's not difficult to figure out when someone doesn't know what they're talking about. So yeah I read the reviews and use critical thought when I am interested in a product I buy from Newegg.









~Ceadder


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Actually, when I read Newegg reviews I weed out those who didn't purchase through the Egg. That cuts down on a lot of superfluous doo doo. Then I read everything looking for mistakes, to weed those out too. It's not difficult to figure out when someone doesn't know what they're talking about. So yeah I read the reviews and use critical thought when I am interested in a product I buy from Newegg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


yeah I love it when it says tech level of five but they are making rookie mistakes throughout the whole post...or they post didn't work...or...crappy product with no description...also I've noticed lately a huge number of people who are getting doa items and refunding and leaving reviews like stay away from this product...it does happen even the best manufacturing process in the world can get a flaw here and there...our damage during shipping/handling...it's proof common sense isn't so common


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> You must of forgotten that part of water cooling being partially about aesthetics, not just performance.


It's always a mix of factors. One part is performance, second one the looks, third noise levels. Probably also something else...

With Predator we cannot satisfy everybody's needs and still give you a decent price tag. The unit is what we think most people want and need, it's a compromise of the top three factors combined with optimal cost. Btw, we are not saying that we are stopping the development process with these two units.









Regarding QDC color - why it's Gray? - we could not get it in Black, the supplier minimum order requirement was way too big for the needs we think we will have. Maybe one day


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I noticed Predator is set in pull. I thought generally it's not a good idea to blow hot air into the case across your motherboard and key components? I thought was better to set the system up in push? or am I wrong about this?


The Predator is set in Pull. So it will "pull" the hot air out of the case.

To give you a config example, if you install your Predator on the top of your case, you will screw your Predator to the roof so the layers will be : case frame -> fans -> radiator.

A true pull out exhaust


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> A true pull out exhaust


Indeed. Water cooling + PC case ventilating unit all in once.


----------



## nvous23

I want to give the Predator 240 a go for my HTPC which is in a Node 804 but am not looking forward to the restocking fee + return shipping charges. Seems like it will be a extremely tight fit though mounted on top in the left chamber (I am using the HDD Rack in the right chamber). Can EK Comment if they think this will work in a Node 804? Currently using a H100i GTX which fits no problem but also doesnt have the pump mounted to the end of the Rad.


----------



## tiborrr12

Just measure the chassis since you have it at hand, you need this much clearance (see pic below):


----------



## Revan654

Just ordered mine today for my new PC build.


----------



## siltsunrise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yeah I love it when it says tech level of five but they are making rookie mistakes throughout the whole post...or they post didn't work...or...crappy product with no description...also I've noticed lately a huge number of people who are getting doa items and refunding and leaving reviews like stay away from this product...it does happen even the best manufacturing process in the world can get a flaw here and there...our damage during shipping/handling...it's proof common sense isn't so common


I was just going by all the ones that said, Dead. It's dead. It died. It lasted a week, It's dead, Jim, etc., more than the final egg count, actually. Made me immediately write that company off. To each his/her own.









Maybe that wasn't the right guy to quote, but I started this yack.


----------



## Alpina 7

Question. will this work with my ASUS X99 Pro / 5820k CPU ? wanting to make sure before i order


----------



## nvous23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Question. will this work with my ASUS X99 Pro / 5820k CPU ? wanting to make sure before i order


Yes.


----------



## HatallaS

What's the big deal about the kit been set to pull, there are holes on both sides and u can always turn the fans around, it's not like they are glued to the rad.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> What's the big deal about the kit been set to pull, there are holes on both sides and u can always turn the fans around, it's not like they are glued to the rad.


This!

I will say however, that I ran pull on my custom loop with no side effects. I could easily have set my fans to Intake but that means for 3-5c lower Temps I would have to pull my radiator for dust clearing more often. I'm going rigid tubing this time round and my fans will be mounted externally so I will likely run Intake but will have to get a filter to seat under them so I can just pull the fans and filter for maintenence.

There is *nothing* wrong with pull to ventilate the Predator. If you don't want your fans in pull to Exhaust, simply flip them to make them Intake.









~Ceadder


----------



## aboreal

Will the EK Predator 240 fit on an Aerocool DS?

Cheers!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aboreal*
> 
> Will the EK Predator 240 fit on an Aerocool DS?
> 
> Cheers!


If the DS has room for two 120s plus the length to clear the Pump/Res, it will.









~Ceadder


----------



## babycharm00

thats heck of a price for 240!!


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babycharm00*
> 
> thats heck of a price for 240!!


At $199 your getting a great quality product. This thing kicks some serious butt in comparisons to many other AIO cooling devices on the market. It's priced good if you ask me. I ordered mine. Can't wait to put it in my new build.


----------



## HatallaS

But I don't get the 199$ or 199€ those aren't equal. Luckily I paid in $.


----------



## drop24

EK, will there be pre-fill 240mm rads with QDC's to add on to the Predator 360 loop in case you want to cool your CPU plus multiple GPU's?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siltsunrise*
> 
> I was just going by all the ones that said, Dead. It's dead. It died. It lasted a week, It's dead, Jim, etc., more than the final egg count, actually. Made me immediately write that company off. To each his/her own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that wasn't the right guy to quote, but I started this yack.


h220x isn't available on newegg so you were looking at the previous h220 and it had some pump issues the much newer h220x and h240x those problems are fixed as well as improved in every area but I can see how this would put you off...but hey this predator it's gonna take names if I needed an aio I would probably be purchasing this unit myself


----------



## balboski05

Ordered mine. Looking forward to getting it. After alot of research and my first watercooler, I put a premium on parts and longevity and I think I made the right decision. Anyone have any specifics on warranty info? I should have researched further but jumped the gun, I love the looks and quality of this product.


----------



## Bojamijams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> EK, will there be pre-fill 240mm rads with QDC's to add on to the Predator 360 loop in case you want to cool your CPU plus multiple GPU's?


Very important question


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> EK, will there be pre-fill 240mm rads with QDC's to add on to the Predator 360 loop in case you want to cool your CPU plus multiple GPU's?


It's not planned


----------



## EK-123

Guys, IMPORTANT NOTICE

Pre-orders for Predator 240 close tomorrow morning (European time) and free shipping with it, so if anybody is still considering it, go for it, last chance!









It also means that tomorrow we start shipping the units out (240 units only) and you will get them delivered early next week! Before the official Release date, isn't that awesome









Btw, we will also be releasing installation videos shortly!


----------



## balboski05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Guys, IMPORTANT NOTICE
> 
> Pre-orders for Predator 240 close tomorrow morning (European time) and free shipping with it, so if anybody is still considering it, go for it, last chance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also means that tomorrow we start shipping the units out (240 units only) and you will get them delivered early next week! Before the official Release date, isn't that awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, we will also be releasing installation videos shortly!


Does this apply to orders in the United States as well? I pre ordered and they said it would be shipping out on the release date. Ordered on Amazon, Altex Computers & Electronics was the seller. Thanks! This will be my first watercooler, excited to learn some new stuff!


----------



## Strider49

Just pre-ordered the 360.


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balboski05*
> 
> Does this apply to orders in the United States as well? I pre ordered and they said it would be shipping out on the release date. Ordered on Amazon, Altex Computers & Electronics was the seller. Thanks! This will be my first watercooler, excited to learn some new stuff!


Our resellers will also start shipping in the following days, probably early next week to deliver by the time of Release date. I am speaking in general terms, I cannot vouch for their actions, you do understand that, right?


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Just pre-ordered the 360.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

I'm just waiting for payday 2mrw and I'm preordering the 360 as well. I can't wait to replace my H220X!


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Guys, IMPORTANT NOTICE
> 
> Pre-orders for Predator 240 close tomorrow morning (European time) and free shipping with it, so if anybody is still considering it, go for it, last chance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also means that tomorrow we start shipping the units out (240 units only) and you will get them delivered early next week! Before the official Release date, isn't that awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, we will also be releasing installation videos shortly!


time to ramp up production


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Guys, IMPORTANT NOTICE
> 
> Pre-orders for Predator 240 close tomorrow morning (European time) and free shipping with it, so if anybody is still considering it, go for it, last chance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also means that tomorrow we start shipping the units out (240 units only) and you will get them delivered early next week! Before the official Release date, isn't that awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, we will also be releasing installation videos shortly!


Nice, I'm glad I pre-ordered mine last night.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> At $199 your getting a great quality product. This thing kicks some serious butt in comparisons to many other AIO cooling devices on the market. It's priced good if you ask me. I ordered mine. Can't wait to put it in my new build.


According to guru3d, it's 3c behind the H100i GT at like 70 bucks higher price tag. I kinda think there's something funky going on with the results though. You can clearly see the radiator on the EK is a lot bigger and should be able to cool better. Maybe it's the fans on it?










Obviously EK is a whole different ballpark of quality though. I'll be ordering the 240. Once it's out in peoples hands and I see how everyone likes it.


----------



## Revan654

You might get a different result using Noctua fans. Not sure if I'm going to use my Noctua fans or use the default fans.


----------



## balboski05

I could be wrong but is the H110i GT a 280mm rad and the EK Pred is a 240mm rad? Not really apples to apples, technically the H110i should if properly optimized?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> According to guru3d, it's 3c behind the H100i GT at like 70 bucks higher price tag. I kinda think there's something funky going on with the results though. You can clearly see the radiator on the EK is a lot bigger and should be able to cool better. Maybe it's the fans on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously EK is a whole different ballpark of quality though. I'll be ordering the 240. Once it's out in peoples hands and I see how everyone likes it.


I was looking at the ek until i saw this review. Its double the price of the corsair 100i gtx and only 1 celcius better? Granted its better quality but double the price?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balboski05*
> 
> I could be wrong but is the H110i GT a 280mm rad and the EK Pred is a 240mm rad? Not really apples to apples, technically the H110i should if properly optimized?


That would still make the Corsair a better buy than. Cools better, bigger radiator, cheaper.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I was looking at the ek until i saw this review. Its double the price of the corsair 100i gtx and only 1 celcius better? Granted its better quality but double the price?


My biggest issue with that review is there's no mention as to what speeds the various fans are running at, let alone any settings that were used for fan profiles on the motherboard itself.


----------



## Ceadderman

I have a real hard time believing the Corsair GT works better. Considering that they've yet fixed their issues with Link optimization. That's a sticky point so far as I am concerned and while it is indeed cheaper, you cannot drop a GPU in the loop.

It's not that difficult to believe that it cools the CPU better given the size of the fans and the Radiator. But if you have more than one card then I guess that's moot anyway.









The Vardars are fine. They just aren't 140mm.









~Ceadder


----------



## BoredErica

Well, if this one has no pump whine for sure, then it's already a sell for me...

But I don't think it'll fit with G10 Kraken :'(


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> That would still make the Corsair a better buy than. Cools better, bigger radiator, cheaper.


It's expandable and can be customized. Corsair can not!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> It's expandable and can be customized. Corsair can not!


plus corsair will always have to run louder...and good forbid you have to rma with a corsair unit...also as stated above corsair link has never worked as intended...the only thing I've seen corsair do that I liked was the led that changes based on temperature...but that doesn't make up for much less powerful pump and unexpandable without doing a ton of work and even then the pumps flow wouldn't handle it...corsair is better than nothing but this will hands down make it lick the white dog turd....


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> It's expandable and can be customized. Corsair can not!


Agreed but given it provides just adequate results cooling a CPU, does it really have the overhead to add in a GPU to the loop? I don't think so.

Plus they are marketing this as a CPU AIO cooler. In Canada it is selling for $300 CAD, the H100i GTX is $140. That is a huge delta. I am all for quality but double the price? Yikes...


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Agreed but given it provides just adequate results cooling a CPU, does it really have the overhead to add in a GPU to the loop? I don't think so.


The 240 that was reviews is intended soley for the CPU. There's no QDC on the 240. The 360 is the one that comes with the QDC that'll allow to expand the loop. I'm just curious if they're going to add other radiators to the mix. dunno if 1 360 radiator is going to cut it for OC'd cpu and GPU.

Thoughts?

(Again, I'm not trying to bash the EK, as I said, I'm buying one..I just don't like Corsair when it comes to anything but cases)


----------



## cravinmild

Im pretty happy for EK, it really is a fantastic idea







Its too bad EK was not in the market prior to the whole loonie falling to like 30% under the us dollar. $300 for the vanilla product, with the block your going to push close to $500 to get it to your door









IMO, I would sleeve those waterlines, sleeve the wires to match, paint the rad to match, matching fansblades ....







so much to mod on these


----------



## swiftypoison

Corsiar and EK is like night and day. You just cant compare the two. EK is a premium product and Corsair is for regular people


----------



## Robilar

Well I am all about quality so I do have a question. How thick is the assembled EK unit with fans compared to the Corsair H100i GTX? I'm planning on top mounting a dual rad AIO in a Corsair 350D. I know the 100i fits but the 105 doesn't because of the thicker rad.

Can anyone confirm if the EK would indeed fit up top in a 350D without extensive modding?


----------



## SCHNITZ3L

Got an SMS from DHL this morning, package on the way!









Now let's see how much customs will be able to squeeze out of it...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Well I am all about quality so I do have a question. How thick is the assembled EK unit with fans compared to the Corsair H100i GTX? I'm planning on top mounting a dual rad AIO in a Corsair 350D. I know the 100i fits but the 105 doesn't because of the thicker rad.
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the EK would indeed fit up top in a 350D without extensive modding?


PE Rads are 28 or 29mm thick. Vardars are 25mm thick.

So your overall thickness should be 54mm +/- the tolerance of the Pump\Reservoir.

So I'ma say it should indeed fit. If only running one bank of fans.









~Ceadder


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Corsiar and EK is like night and day. You just cant compare the two. EK is a premium product and Corsair is for regular people


Well said. My exact thoughts. Thank you.


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> You might get a different result using Noctua fans. Not sure if I'm going to use my Noctua fans or use the default fans.


Please dont. Vardars are far better fans than anything Noctua has. Noctua are NOT top performance fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balboski05*
> 
> I could be wrong but is the H110i GT a 280mm rad and the EK Pred is a 240mm rad? Not really apples to apples, technically the H110i should if properly optimized?


Yes, still there is no way in hell that an asetek unit with its garbage pump, and miles worse block can outclass a pre-assembled custom loop like Predator. Either something is wrong with that unit or Guru3D is not really good at cooling reviews.

Since i do believe HiTechLegion far more than Guru3D, Swiftech H240-X burries H110i GT. Logic dictates that from radiator thickness and much stronger fans, Predator should as well.
https://youtu.be/qL8DxuUth7U?t=12m52s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> PE Rads are 28 or 29mm thick. Vardars are 25mm thick.
> 
> So your overall thickness should be 54mm +/- the tolerance of the Pump\Reservoir.
> 
> So I'ma say it should indeed fit. If only running one bank of fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Nope, its 38mm thick. The whole unit should be 62-65mm total.


----------



## wickedout

Good news my CPU cooler has shipped. Just got an email from EK. It's on the way. Woo hoo! TGIF!


----------



## SCHNITZ3L

Just got my email from DHL for Customs Pre-clearance. A bit exorbitant, but eh... PREDATOR ON THE WAY!


----------



## Mozz13

My local shop here already have it ready to ship since 2 or 3 days ago. If only I live nearby that store, i would have gotten it already.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SCHNITZ3L*
> 
> Just got my email from DHL for Customs Pre-clearance. A bit exorbitant, but eh... PREDATOR ON THE WAY!


how much?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> You might get a different result using Noctua fans. Not sure if I'm going to use my Noctua fans or use the default fans.
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont. Vardars are far better fans than anything Noctua has. Noctua are NOT top performance fans.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *balboski05*
> 
> I could be wrong but is the H110i GT a 280mm rad and the EK Pred is a 240mm rad? Not really apples to apples, technically the H110i should if properly optimized?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, still there is no way in hell that an asetek unit with its garbage pump, and miles worse block can outclass a pre-assembled custom loop like Predator. Either something is wrong with that unit or Guru3D is not really good at cooling reviews.
> 
> Since i do believe HiTechLegion far more than Guru3D, Swiftech H240-X burries H110i GT. Logic dictates that from radiator thickness and much stronger fans, Predator should as well.
> https://youtu.be/qL8DxuUth7U?t=12m52s
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> PE Rads are 28 or 29mm thick. Vardars are 25mm thick.
> 
> So your overall thickness should be 54mm +/- the tolerance of the Pump\Reservoir.
> 
> So I'ma say it should indeed fit. If only running one bank of fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, its 38mm thick. The whole unit should be 62-65mm total.
Click to expand...

My bad. Thank you for the correction. It is indeed 38mm.









~Ceadder


----------



## Bojamijams

Guys, the whole thing is *68mm thick*. It is listed right on the specs for the predator.

http://predator.ekwb.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/0.20150828125033510.0.20150828125033510sOeh0.jpg

http://predator.ekwb.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/0.20150828125033505.0.20150828125033505PKw0Q.jpg


----------



## Ceadderman

So there ya go. My math was off due to typos. And got rectified by correction with the right dimension of 38mm for the Radiator. 68mm.









What's bad is I didn't realize my mistake until I got back on this morning.









~Ceadder


----------



## SpykeZ

Dang, I just pre-ordered the 240 last night and got an email this morning that it was being shipped. I thought it wasn't shipping out till the 23rd. If I'd known that I woulda paid more to get it here quicker lol. I just got a GA-z97 SOC board with a 4790K (my first ever Intel) and I'm jonsing to boost it.

Processed at LJUBLJANA - SLOVENIA

How the hell do you even pronounce that!? LMAO


----------



## SCHNITZ3L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> how much?


14% VAT + DHL's ridiculous "Disbursement Fee". Came to about $43. But that's South Africa, I don't know about the rest of of the world.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Please dont. Vardars are far better fans than anything Noctua has. Noctua are NOT top performance fans.
> Yes, still there is no way in hell that an asetek unit with its garbage pump, and miles worse block can outclass a pre-assembled custom loop like Predator. Either something is wrong with that unit or Guru3D is not really good at cooling reviews.
> 
> Since i do believe HiTechLegion far more than Guru3D, Swiftech H240-X burries H110i GT. Logic dictates that from radiator thickness and much stronger fans, Predator should as well.
> https://youtu.be/qL8DxuUth7U?t=12m52s
> Nope, its 38mm thick. The whole unit should be 62-65mm total.


That's what I was afraid of, it is much thicker overall with a single bank of fans than the Corsair 100i

The Corsair rad is 30mm and fan is 25mm = 55mm total


----------



## Jyve

Since these are shipping now, do we have a case compatibility list yet?

One poster said it doesn't look like it'll fit in the top of an FD arc mini r2, just from measurements and though I'm inclined to believe him I certainly wouldn't mind some confirmation.


----------



## Kutalion

Yeah it really would be a good time to get compatibility list, i'm waiting on ordering until we get that list, as not many cases support 65mm clearance on top.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Yeah it really would be a good time to get compatibility list, i'm waiting on ordering until we get that list, as not many cases support 65mm clearance on top.


yeah a lot support 55ish it slightly more with lower profile ram but even then you have to have everything plugged in before you install the cooler...


----------



## Revan654

Mine shipped today, ETA will be on Monday.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Mine shipped today, ETA will be on Monday.


Mine said the same thing. I'm not entirely sure how that works. Ships Friday but will be here Monday? The hell was the 3 day shipping upgrade for, overnight? lol









DHL is bookin!

Code:



Code:


6    Arrived at Sort Facility LEIPZIG - GERMANY      LEIPZIG - GERMANY       23:10   
1 Piece
5       Departed Facility in LINZ - AUSTRIA     LINZ - AUSTRIA  21:51   
1 Piece
4       Transferred through LINZ - AUSTRIA      LINZ - AUSTRIA  21:49   
1 Piece
3       Departed Facility in LJUBLJANA - SLOVENIA       LJUBLJANA - SLOVENIA    20:06   
1 Piece
2       Processed at LJUBLJANA - SLOVENIA       LJUBLJANA - SLOVENIA    16:43   
1 Piece
1       Shipment picked up      LJUBLJANA - SLOVENIA    14:28   
1 Piece


----------



## drop24

Will a Predator 360 be able to adequatly cool an overclocked CPU and 2 modern highend GPUs?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Will a Predator 360 be able to adequatly cool an overclocked CPU and 2 modern highend GPUs?


In going to venture a guess of "probably, but not at a delta of 10C". Additional and/or faster fans would definitely help, but would also make it noisier.

Would all depend on just how overclocked everything is.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Will a Predator 360 be able to adequatly cool an overclocked CPU and 2 modern highend GPUs?


Considering they said they weren't going to include a setup to do it no.
If you do it yourself?
No. A 360 radiator alone isn't going to handle a CPU and two high end GPUs.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Considering they said they weren't going to include a setup to do it no.
> If you do it yourself?
> No. A 360 radiator alone isn't going to handle a CPU and two high end GPUs.


I think you underestimate how much you can cool with a 360mm rad.

Will it run cool and quiet, most likely not. But I have no doubts it'll be able to cool them.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I think you underestimate how much you can cool with a 360mm rad.
> 
> Will it run cool and quiet, most likely not. But I have no doubts it'll be able to cool them.


this largely depends on the cpu and the gpus....general rule is 120 per block and an extra 120 if you are going to overclock...depending on the cpu even that won't be enough...for instance my h220x and an extra 520mm of rad space cools my two 290s with medium overclock and my 8320 @ 4.8 but it's nothing to write home about and the fans must be ran at 80 percent and above to keep cpu and gpus below 60c so this id's largely dependent on the setup...the 360 should outperform my swiftech pretty easily but rad space is key...I think you could squeak by with that setup but I would recommend a second rad and possibly a second pump as well if you find flow is lacking...(highly dependant upon blocks used)


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> *this largely depends on the cpu and the gpus....general rule is 120 per block and an extra 120 if you are going to overclock*


beat me to it lol.


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Considering they said they weren't going to include a setup to do it no.


What do you mean by that? Can you not hook up the CPU block and two GPU waterblocks with the quick disconnects system to make a loop?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> What do you mean by that? Can you not hook up the CPU block and two GPU waterblocks with the quick disconnects system to make a loop?


The way the QDC currently are, you won't be able to do multiple GPU without modding it. You'd need a QDC on both uses to hook it up, the 360 only has 1 set, and they're probably proprietary, but you COULD take them off and get your own like some Koolance or whoever else makes them.


----------



## drop24

Wow thanks. You saved me some time and money.

Edit:

Wait, why couldn't you put a second waterblock into this loop? The blocks have a full QDC too.





Of course the hose would be a bit of a mess but I think this works.


----------



## wickedout

My shipment will be here on Monday according to the tracking number. That's fast. Thank you EK!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Wow thanks. You saved me some time and money.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Wait, why couldn't you put a second waterblock into this loop? The blocks have a full QDC too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the hose would be a bit of a mess but I think this works.


the problem us you won't get flow through the blocks that way in multi card setups you have to go out the opposite side of the block...also you would have to disconnect to do it this way which kills the plug and play aspect...you likely won't have enough hose to run it the way you have pictured...if you did expand it to both gpus which is possible but you would have to refill and bleed blindly without a secondary res...you could also still use qdcs for the in between connections but you still have to fully bleed and fill at least once...and then you get to maintenance it like any other loop that's been exposed to air and the like...at that point you are just as well to expand it and make it look nice and perform better...it might work this way but it's not practical...


----------



## Jakusonfire

It does not need to be connected on the other side of the block to work just fine. If it works with one why wouldn't it work with more. It would be neater to change the location of the hose conections but not essential.
If you were really worried about neatness you likely wouldn't be using this system in the first place for multi block systems.

Also, if you are careful how you hold it there is no reason you can't move one of the connections on the gpu blocks without losing any fluid.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakusonfire*
> 
> It does not need to be connected on the other side of the block to work just fine. If it works with one why wouldn't it work with more. It would be neater to change the location of the hose conections but not essential.
> If you were really worried about neatness you likely wouldn't be using this system in the first place for multi block systems.
> 
> Also, if you are careful how you hold it there is no reason you can't move one of the connections on the gpu blocks without losing any fluid.


in a prefilled block good luck with that lol....like I said it would probably work with that setup but you probably won't have enough hose length for the last connection I might be wrong but it would be close for sure


----------



## Ceadderman

Get some EK coolant, EK Black Nickel 3/8"x5/8" compression fittings and a box of their rubber tubing.

Should be able to run 3 blocks w/o issue that way. Just be sure to keep the main card run intact (tubing) in order to maintain the QDC.

That onboard DDC should more than suffice pushing coolant through the setup.

I'm not going to suggest a parallel bridge(hence the tubing suggestion) only because I don't know what the prefilled GPU card setup will be.

In any case it should be able to be done with only a bit of work on the part of the end user.









If my brother ran xFire and if I could get blocks for his R 7770, I would do it myself and report back. Sadly this is not the case and soon as I can I will be getting him the Predator 240. Maybe we'll upgrade him to a couple of R9 280 cards but that's even further out. o

~Ceadder


----------



## Revan654

DHL is fast, my package is only about an hour away from me at the DHL Hub. From Germany to US in less then 12 hours.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> DHL is fast, my package is only about an hour away from me at the DHL Hub. From Germany to US in less then 12 hours.


Heck ya they are.



Again, I'm wondering what that extra 18 bucks for 3 day shipping would have yielded. Maybe would have been here already?


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> DHL is fast, my package is only about an hour away from me at the DHL Hub. From Germany to US in less then 12 hours.


Mine arrives Monday by the end the of day. That's super fast shipping. Sweet.


----------



## HatallaS

When are the 360 been shipped I can't wait any more!


----------



## Revan654

Is it possible to install a LED Diode in the waterblock? I know some EK Waterblocks have the function. If so is it single LED or Dual?


----------



## HatallaS

U have to get the acrylic one and it is dual 3mm I think


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> U have to get the acrylic one and it is dual 3mm I think


Thinking of getting this: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/xsled3mmdubl.html

Since Shipping would cost to much to get it direct from EK. I can't find anyone who sells EK 3mm LED.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Thinking of getting this: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/xsled3mmdubl.html
> 
> Since Shipping would cost to much to get it direct from EK. I can't find anyone who sells EK 3mm LED.


be aware, those LED's from XSPC are waaayyyy too bright. I had a single LED come with the raystorm kit I got a while back and the thing was so dang bright it made the whole point of using it useless.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> be aware, those LED's from XSPC are waaayyyy too bright. I had a single LED come with the raystorm kit I got a while back and the thing was so dang bright it made the whole point of using it useless.


Good to know, Glad someone told me before I ordered the cable. Looks like I have no choice but to pay the 18 dollars to have it shipped to us.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Good to know, Glad someone told me before I ordered the cable. Looks like I have no choice but to pay the 18 dollars to have it shipped to us.


If you can get it into a block where the LED is completely covered and it only shines INTO the acrylic like a flashlight....kinda way. It'll work fine. But if you can physically see the bulb, all you're going to see is a bright light like a comet and will ruin the entire effect you're looking for.

If you're looking for some cool accent lighting. Look into the NZXT Strips.

http://www.amazon.com/NZXT-CB-LED20-BU-Sensitivity-Sleeved-2-Meters/dp/B0046Y5Z5G

I've got the white ones and I love it. 3 different intensities, the lowest would be nice with an actual color since it won't be overpowering. I like the white cause it feels more like a showcase.


----------



## DyndaS

Is it gona fit on the top of CM MasterCase 5 Pro ?


----------



## HatallaS

For the ppl wondering if it fits, check if u have 65mm of clearance, it also depends on ur motherboard.


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DyndaS*
> 
> Is it gona fit on the top of CM MasterCase 5 Pro ?


No way. That case has literally no clearance, and fans arent offset, so it would hit ram/mb heatsinks.


----------



## DyndaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> No way. That case has literally no clearance, and fans arent offset, so it would hit ram/mb heatsinks.


That is not a problem...

Corsair H100i GTX i think and it fit easly, but im afraind about lenght of predator 240


----------



## Kutalion

Predator is much thicker. Also on predator you cant detach fans and put them above the frame in the roof like you can with H100.
I'm guessing bracket length will also pose an issue due to pump+res, as you've thought too.

CM didnt think of a lot of things when creating that case.


----------



## DyndaS

I tihnk that you dont know how that case look... That is pro and fans are inside the case. Predator is 13mm thicker but if you see on picture there is a lot of space. EKWB is that it is 19 mm longer and that maby issue.

Look at that:


----------



## HatallaS

Predator is 38mm


----------



## DyndaS

Radiator is38 but full unit with integrated pump and reservoir are: 295mm x 133mm x 68mm


----------



## HatallaS

Aren't he fans standard 25mm?


----------



## DyndaS

Pump + reservoir is bigger then the rest part of unit.


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Heck ya they are.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I'm wondering what that extra 18 bucks for 3 day shipping would have yielded. Maybe would have been here already?


DAMNNN.

I should have ordered directly from EK. I made the mistake of ordering from Altex. They are slow as af and probably will have it by the end of the week.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DyndaS*
> 
> Radiator is38 but full unit with integrated pump and reservoir are: 295mm x 133mm x 68mm


I believe, that it's 63mm thick. 38+25=63 unless there is some new math thing happening here. I'm not very good with new math, so I could be wrong.









~Ceadder


----------



## DyndaS

@up

LOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> *EK-Predator is setting a new standard for AIO liquid cooling!*
> 
> Dimensions of the main radiator unit on Predator 240, with integrated pump and reservoir are: 295mm x 133mm x 68mm. This allows mounting of unit in most modern computer cases. Predator 360 is a bit bigger beast, measuring 415mm x 133mm x 68mm! EKWB will provide list of compatilble cases before launch.
> 
> [/COLOR]


----------



## Robilar

Can someone actually measure the full thickness of this unit? There are about five different answers posted here so far...


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I believe, that it's 63mm thick. 38+25=63 unless there is some new math thing happening here. I'm not very good with new math, so I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Pump + rez are thicker than rad + fans, thus its 68mm.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I know that PE is 38mm. They use PE Radiators.

I know that Vardars are 25mm thick. They use those too.

If I measured DDC and upon further inspection of the pics I'd have to say that neither the DDC/Reservoir are as thick. Nor do they span the thickness. They come up a tad short.

So...

If math is correct, the unit is 63mm thick. This is not taking into account the fittings on the underside of the unit. If we were to take those into account you would likely see 73mm from top of the fan to top of the fittings.









Unless they're putting them together with thick headed screws, which may accouterments for the 5mm of deflection.











I know what it says but using the dimensions given of the products they put together I cannot account for the 5mm difference.

~Ceadder


----------



## VSG

You didn't take into account the fill and drain ports and the stop plugs on them accordingly, also the radiator core is that of the Coolstream PE but the frame is different to account for the res/pump attached.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> beat me to it lol.


I'm more than aware of that, but that's the general rule for a fairly cool and quiet loop. You can easily go 120mm/block, if you're willing to bear some extra noise.

Heck I've even seen SFF systems with a single rad for both a high end cpu and gpu, and the temps were reasonable.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You didn't take into account the fill and drain ports and the stop plugs on them accordingly, also the radiator core is that of the Coolstream PE but the frame is different to account for the res/pump attached.


The frame is the only possible explanation. So I cannot find fault with this explanation. Just measured one of my DDCs and it's 60mm side to side square. So the pump and Res combo isn't the explanation for the 5mm overrun so it can only be the frame.









I don't mind being wrong about the thickness. My OCD just needed a logical explanation for the deflection of the overall thickness.


















~Ceadder


----------



## HC1994

I haven't been following this thread for 2 weeks and I just got back home to my PC. I am using a X99 Deluxe motherboard and it does NOT have through mounting holes. This means I will need additional mounting hardware to setup the Predator. I have sent out an email requesting for the appropriate hardware. But I would like clarification on this matter?


----------



## Mozz13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HC1994*
> 
> I haven't been following this thread for 2 weeks and I just got back home to my PC. I am using a X99 Deluxe motherboard and it does NOT have through mounting holes. This means I will need additional mounting hardware to setup the Predator. I have sent out an email requesting for the appropriate hardware. But I would like clarification on this matter?


That is correct and EK has the screw set already. https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-xlc-predator-2011-screw-set


----------



## HC1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mozz13*
> 
> That is correct and EK has the screw set already. https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-xlc-predator-2011-screw-set


Does this mean I will have to purchase them separately?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HC1994*
> 
> Does this mean I will have to purchase them separately?


Looks that way.


----------



## HC1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Looks that way.


Thanks for your reply. I am going to wait for them to reply my email tomorrow. If this is the case, then I am definitely cancelling my order. They apparently will not allow one to change the order once placed. I tried adding LED on my order but was refused. This means that if I want to add the mounting hardware (which should have been free for those who have already pre-ordered before this issue), I will have to make another order and pay shipping.


----------



## MonarchX

How does it compare to Swiftech H240-X?

How can I cool down my entire videocard using this EK cooler? Can it be connected to a full EK water-block for GTX 980???


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> How does it compare to Swiftech H240-X?
> 
> How can I cool down my entire videocard using this EK cooler? Can it be connected to a full EK water-block for GTX 980???


yes the EK will have a line of GPU blocks prefilled. Snap the block inline using the quick disconnects and you have a full watercooling block, exactly the same block used to cool a gpu in a custom watercooling system. They will just be different in that they will be prefilled with waterlines already attached.

H240-X you need to buy tubing, extra coolant, the block you want, connect it all up and leak test. You also will need to maintain the system no different to custom cooling. EK uses a sealed system even though the individual parts are added in after the fact


----------



## Sickened1

Can this be mounted sideways? If so I'm gonna get one for my Lian-li PC-V359WX. Anyone got info on that?


----------



## DyndaS

I think yes if pump will be on the lower half of the unit.


----------



## SCHNITZ3L

Confirmed delivery from DHL to my house, now the work day needs to end so I can open 'er up!

Thanks for the quick delivery EK! Very happy!


----------



## Ziver

I wanna ask something. I preordered 360 version , if i wanna add another raditor how can i do that or can i do that ?


----------



## SCHNITZ3L

Alright, I got home and opened it up. First things, the packaging is very nice (as always). When I saw pictures of the box online, I thought it looked pretty "eh" in comparison to the rest of EK's designs, but in person, it's quite the experience.

Quality of the radiator is brilliant. One small spot where a fin was bent, but otherwise flawless. The ZMT tubing looks and feels nice and sturdy, with plenty of length (I may actually have to cut it down a bit) but still very flexible.

I can confirm that this radiator does fit into the roof of my Bitfenix Phenom, so that goes double for the Prodigy and all of its derivatives. A small note on that though: If you put it in the roof with the pump/res facing towards the rear exhaust, you will not be able to fit a standard 25mm exhaust fan in the back, it will have to be relocated to the outside of the case. However, if you put the pump/res in the front of the case, it will fit in the rear exhaust just fine, but possibly sacrifice front radiator space.

I cannot say anything for temps/noise as I do not have any components to test. I will post pics later if anybody has questions.


----------



## SpykeZ

Just got mine in







Only downside to packaging was the 2011 socket screws were slapping around inside, they came out of their bag. I don't need them but for those who do, don't throw the box away right away lol


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SCHNITZ3L*
> 
> Alright, I got home and opened it up. First things, the packaging is very nice (as always). When I saw pictures of the box online, I thought it looked pretty "eh" in comparison to the rest of EK's designs, but in person, it's quite the experience.
> 
> Quality of the radiator is brilliant. One small spot where a fin was bent, but otherwise flawless. The ZMT tubing looks and feels nice and sturdy, with plenty of length (I may actually have to cut it down a bit) but still very flexible.
> 
> I can confirm that this radiator does fit into the roof of my Bitfenix Phenom, so that goes double for the Prodigy and all of its derivatives. A small note on that though: If you put it in the roof with the pump/res facing towards the rear exhaust, you will not be able to fit a standard 25mm exhaust fan in the back, it will have to be relocated to the outside of the case. However, if you put the pump/res in the front of the case, it will fit in the rear exhaust just fine, but possibly sacrifice front radiator space.
> 
> I cannot say anything for temps/noise as I do not have any components to test. I will post pics later if anybody has questions.


Can you post pictures of your build? i am really interested to see how it looks!


----------



## balboski05

Looking forward to seeing these in end user builds!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> I wanna ask something. I preordered 360 version , if i wanna add another raditor how can i do that or can i do that ?


You will need extra ZMT Tubing, 2 extra EK-ACF Fitting 10/16mm - Nickel and finally, coolant.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> I wanna ask something. I preordered 360 version , if i wanna add another raditor how can i do that or can i do that ?
> 
> 
> 
> You will need extra ZMT Tubing, 2 extra EK-ACF Fitting 10/16mm - Nickel and finally, coolant.
Click to expand...

So couldn't you do this with abother GPU block as well? Another block should not be enough restriction to bog the stock DDC should it?









~Ceadder


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> So couldn't you do this with abother GPU block as well? Another block should not be enough restriction to bog the stock DDC should it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Of course you could, that's the purpose of the QDC on the Predator 360. We will have prefilled GPU blocks with the tubing and fittings already installed and some QDC for easy installation.


----------



## Ceadderman

iirc, one of the other Reps stated you cannot. Hence my wont of clarification for those who were asking since that time.

Thank you Akira.









~Ceadder


----------



## SCHNITZ3L

Quoting directly from the manual:
Quote:


> The EK-XLC Predator 240 is capable to cope with expansion of the system with one additional water block, radiator and reservoir (optional)


Quote:


> The EK-XLC Predator 360 (incl. QDC) is capable to cope with expansion of the system with additional 2 (two) water blocks and 1 (one) radiator.


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> You will need extra ZMT Tubing, 2 extra EK-ACF Fitting 10/16mm - Nickel and finally, coolant.


https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-tube-zmt-matte-black-15-9-9-5mm-3m-retail
https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-acf-fitting-10-16mm-nickel --- X2
https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-ekoolant-evo-clear-premix-1l
https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-coolstream-ce-140-single

After i bought these , how can i add them ? Can you explain quickly







) I'm very noob on this custom watercooling


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-tube-zmt-matte-black-15-9-9-5mm-3m-retail
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-acf-fitting-10-16mm-nickel --- X2
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-ekoolant-evo-clear-premix-1l
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-coolstream-ce-140-single
> 
> After i bought these , how can i add them ? Can you explain quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I'm very noob on this custom watercooling


If it's anything like a custom loop, You just need to unscrew the fittings from the CPU block and expand from their.

Make sure you don't go overboard since the pump can only support up to so many GPU and Radiators.

I would stick with 120 Radiator rather then 140.


----------



## Ceadderman

^Exactly.

A radiator is more restrictive than ANY block tmk.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ziver

Then i can use 120 radiator, But how can i connect :/ Can you explain like that if not so hard

http://cdn.overclock.net/1/1f/500x1000px-LL-1f9c74a3_Plan_1.jpeg


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Then i can use 120 radiator, But how can i connect :/ Can you explain like that if not so hard
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/1/1f/500x1000px-LL-1f9c74a3_Plan_1.jpeg


Pretty simple. If im not mistaken you were talking about 360 predator. You'll take the tube without the QDC.

Unplug it from cpu block, and screw it into the new radiator. From the new radiator you'll have a new tube going into the cpu block.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> iirc, one of the other Reps stated you cannot. Hence my wont of clarification for those who were asking since that time.
> 
> Thank you Akira.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


they meant you cannot do it plug and play no flush and refill


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Pretty simple. If im not mistaken you were talking about 360 predator. You'll take the tube without the QDC.
> 
> Unplug it from cpu block, and screw it into the new radiator. From the new radiator you'll have a new tube going into the cpu block.


Perfect, now i can understand clear. So how can i use these new koolant ? How can i refill ?


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Perfect, now i can understand clear. So how can i use these new koolant ? How can i refill ?


There is a main drain/fill port on the radiator of the predator.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> ^Exactly.
> 
> A radiator is more restrictive than ANY block tmk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Not sure what "tmk" is but most rads are actually less restrictive than most CPU/GPU blocks. All those rows and tubes in parallel in rads help out with maintaining high flow rates, but sure there are exceptions.


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Not sure what "tmk" is but most rads are actually less restrictive than most CPU/GPU blocks. All those rows and tubes in parallel in rads help out with maintaining high flow rates, but sure there are exceptions.


I'd guess it's "to my knowledge". And i agree, blocks are far more restrictive in general.


----------



## bigjdubb

Just to make sure I am understanding this properly. I will eventually be able to order the 360 variant prefilled with a GTX 970 block attached instead of the CPU block? I like the idea of having 3 independent loops (cpu, gpu, gpu) so that I can take one out as needed without dismantling the whole cooling system.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Just to make sure I am understanding this properly. I will eventually be able to order the 360 variant prefilled with a GTX 970 block attached instead of the CPU block? I like the idea of having 3 independent loops (cpu, gpu, gpu) so that I can take one out as needed without dismantling the whole cooling system.


I don't believe that's how it works. The 360 variant comes with the standard cpu block but the qdc tubing to ADD a prefille


----------



## SpykeZ

Shame on ya'll who got it and didn't post pictures









I ended up tossing the fan screws included. They just don't have any bite on them to get them tight. Upon tightening the screw it'd just spin. Might be hard to see but there's a noticeable difference in thickness.


Installed and all pretty looking. This is a Corsair Air 540


Was a tight fit by the 8pin cpu power connector. Had to put a tiny bit of pressure on the radiator to get it to line up the holes right.


Next two pictures are of the front and back so you can see there's plenty of clearance between the front and read fans.




From the top.


I'm new to Intel, I just got my cpu last week, It's running 4.4ghz @ 1.27...I think my motherboard auto clocked that, but I think I may have gotten a bad mount. 85C under full load in IBT seems a bit excessive, and I couldn't feel the radiator get warm.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Not sure what "tmk" is but most rads are actually less restrictive than most CPU/GPU blocks. All those rows and tubes in parallel in rads help out with maintaining high flow rates, but sure there are exceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd guess it's "to my knowledge". And i agree, blocks are far more restrictive in general.
Click to expand...

So blocks are more restrictive than Radiators which have as many as 5 passes into 180° returns before the outlet? Seems... well counter to a block which only has one pass. I could be wrong of course. VSG is very knowledgeable so I will defer to that knowledge over my critical thought processes.









And yes "tmk" means "to my knowledge", which seems to be limited.









~Ceadder


----------



## wickedout

My EKWB-Predator 240 just arrived. Here it is! I'm stoked!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> So blocks are more restrictive than Radiators which have as many as 5 passes into 180° returns before the outlet? Seems... well counter to a block which only has one pass. I could be wrong of course. VSG is very knowledgeable so I will defer to that knowledge over my critical thought processes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes "tmk" means "to my knowledge", which seems to be limited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Most rads have a single 180º turn (two pass), and even that is nothing really owing to all the parallel split flow channels inside. The EK PE used in these Predators is very low on restriction, even for the 480mm version which I have. As far as the Predators go, since the rad is built in with the res and pump as a single unit it is not easy to measure restriction of the rad alone or the pumps P-Q curve for that matter.


----------



## SpykeZ

[edit] weird it posted again later. Site issues earlier lol.
]
Anyone else have a 4790K and can hit me up with how this thing OC's and what the temps are like? I'm brand spanking new to Intel.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I don't believe that's how it works. The 360 variant comes with the standard cpu block but the qdc tubing to ADD a prefille


That's unfortunate but I'm sure I could sell the CPU blocks.


----------



## SpykeZ

What are others getting for temps? I'm new to Intel and I'm getting a lot of mixed facts. I've read on sites doing reviews that OCing and using stress apps will yield 80-90C (mine averages 93, ignore that max that happened for less than a split second)

Others tell me I should be maxing around 70s. I know how to mount and use thermal paste, nothing new to me but just to make sure I remounted with AC5 and still the same thing.



Trying Intel's extreme tuning app.

Edit: Both Prime 95 and Intel's software both don't go over 67C so disregard the above. I'm finding from alot of people to not bother with IBT anymore.


----------



## Ceadderman

Try [email protected] to stress your CPU. I find Folding all cores is a great stressor that shouldn't damage a healthy CPU and will quickly reveal a bad one/bad seat/cooler etc.

I use it for every build I have done since Folding. Especially helpful for client builds.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> What are others getting for temps? I'm new to Intel and I'm getting a lot of mixed facts. I've read on sites doing reviews that OCing and using stress apps will yield 80-90C (mine averages 93, ignore that max that happened for less than a split second)
> 
> Others tell me I should be maxing around 70s. I know how to mount and use thermal paste, nothing new to me but just to make sure I remounted with AC5 and still the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying Intel's extreme tuning app.
> 
> Edit: Both Prime 95 and Intel's software both don't go over 67C so disregard the above. I'm finding from alot of people to not bother with IBT anymore.


Nobody could really tell you. Since with Intel its not only silicone lottery but also glue lottery. Depends on your specific sample how much glue they put, and how far is the die from IHS.
I've seen processors with up to 10 degrees difference on same voltage + freq + cooler.

If you have a sample that has thick glue, no cooler in the world will help. Its why a lot of people de-lid.


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> There is a main drain/fill port on the radiator of the predator.


Oke, how can i understand its done ? ( how much i must refill ?)

Thanks for your help and sorry for my bad english







)


----------



## dayman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Oke, how can i understand its done ? ( how much i must refill ?)
> 
> Thanks for your help and sorry for my bad english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


They have said instructions for draining/refilling the unit will be included.
You would want the fill port to be elevated and then just fill until it is full would be my guess but I have not done any filling/draining myself so I might be wrong.


----------



## tiborrr12

Latest version of installation manual is available in our webshop already. Fixes some typos, adds some technical data and explains some procedures better.

2nd revision, dated September 18th 2015: https://shop.ekwb.com/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109863343.pdf


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> Latest version of installation manual is available in our webshop already. Fixes some typos, adds some technical data and explains some procedures better.
> 
> 2nd revision, dated September 18th 2015: https://shop.ekwb.com/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109863343.pdf


After reading the manual it looks like the fan hub works in a similar fashion to the powered PWM splitters on the market. It looks like I could connect the PWM input to something like an Aquaero 6 and use it to control the speed of the fans with the Aquaero 6 temp sensors. Am I correct in this thinking?

Also, would it be possible at some point to order a Predator 360 with a GPU block instead of a CPU block?


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> Latest version of installation manual is available in our webshop already. Fixes some typos, adds some technical data and explains some procedures better.
> 
> 2nd revision, dated September 18th 2015: https://shop.ekwb.com/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109863343.pdf


Its usefull, thanks) So i wanna buy second radiator (140 for back of my 900D) and Rezervuar. Default pump can handle this ?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Its usefull, thanks) So i wanna buy second radiator (140 for back of my 900D) and Rezervuar. Default pump can handle this ?


Yes









But the 360 alone on a single CPU is way enough. Adding a 140mm rad won't change the temps that much.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the 360 alone on a single CPU is way enough. Adding a 140mm rad won't change the temps that much.


but it would facilitate quick addition of gpu block later with decent temperatures









@ziver Also if you want second reservoir it won't help for filling just bleeding...you would still have to fill from the unit...a dry pump is a dead pump...


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> but it would facilitate quick addition of gpu block later with decent temperatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ziver Also if you want second reservoir it won't help for filling just bleeding...you would still have to fill from the unit...a dry pump is a dead pump...


1 CPU and 1 GPU on a 360 is quite good. No need for an extra radiator there.


----------



## swiftypoison

Looks like Altex has 7 in stock, but isnt allowed to ship yet. UGH!


----------



## SpykeZ

Shouldn't plugging the fan connector into the cpu fan quiet this thing down? These vardar's aren't quiet by any means. If it has to be loud I don't really care but it's loud for no reason sitting on idle.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Shouldn't plugging the fan connector into the cpu fan quiet this thing down? These vardar's aren't quiet by any means. If it has to be loud I don't really care but it's loud for no reason sitting on idle.


I'd take a look in your bios settings, odds are the cpu fan profile is set to performance ,100% manual, target temperature is set fairly low, or something along that line.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'd take a look in your bios settings, odds are the cpu fan profile is set to performance ,100% manual, target temperature is set fairly low, or something along that line.










I couldn't get it to work no matter what so I go to try a different header and noticed that my CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT were so close together that it was plugged into 3 pins on the _FAN and 1 pin on the _OPT. Got it working lol!


----------



## WheelZ0713

Anyone chucked one of these on a delidded 4770K yet?

i'm thinking i might finally take the plunge and delid once i recive my 360.


----------



## Ceadderman

You should do it even if you were to aircool that chip. There is a whole thread devoted to delidding.









~Ceadder


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You should do it even if you were to aircool that chip. There is a whole thread devoted to delidding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yeah, i've had my eye on that thread since i got my chip but i've lacked the testicular fortitude to try it. Thinking this might be a good oppertunity to sack up and get it done...


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> Yeah, i've had my eye on that thread since i got my chip but i've lacked the testicular fortitude to try it. Thinking this might be a good oppertunity to sack up and get it done...


I really want to do it to my 4790K..but....320 bucks....but the temps cause of all that glue they used. Seriously...hell is Intel thinking/doing these days. Sitting on their heads?


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> I really want to do it to my 4790K..but....320 bucks....but the temps cause of all that glue they used. Seriously...hell is Intel thinking/doing these days. Sitting on their heads?


That's basically why i have put it off for so long. However, now i am at the point where i wouldn't be shattered to destroy it in light of the oppertunity to upgrade


----------



## andrej124

Hi guys!

Be sure to check our YouTube channel where we published *Predator Installation Guides* to help everyone set up your beast!









Everyone else can also check how easy the installation is









For the lazy ones:











Please note, we'll also explain how to change the mounting screws for the LGA-2011(-3) motherboards that do not have mounting holes through the circuit board. Video coming today!


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> It looks like I could connect the PWM input to something like an Aquaero 6 and use it to control the speed of the fans with the Aquaero 6 temp sensors. Am I correct in this thinking?


Yes.


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


See page 23 of the manual: https://shop.ekwb.com/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109863350.pdf



I once had a 4770K which shoot over 100°C instantly on Prime95 /w AVX, on factory settings! That chip required delid and ran afterwards much colder, around 45°C on load and 75°C overclocked.

The other 4770K I had didn't break into 70°C's on 4.8GHz @ 1.27V.


----------



## duppex

I planning on getting a gtx 980 ti kingpin card and was wondering if you will be able to purchase the predator without the CPU block? so I could use it to cool my GPU


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> I planning on getting a gtx 980 ti kingpin card and was wondering if you will be able to purchase the predator without the CPU block? so I could use it to cool my GPU


For now, we don't intend to have a Predator "GPU" edition.


----------



## DapperDan795

Case compatibility list coming soon?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> Case compatibility list coming soon?


Ditto. Would rather know for sure if it is or isn't compatible before I plunk down 200 bucks. This has already cost me the free shipping.


----------



## duppex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> For now, we don't intend to have a Predator "GPU" edition.


Thanks for the reply.

I had a full loop on my old 980 kingpin and CPU. but now have a Corsair H110 GTX cooler for the CPU.

It would be great to just buy an ek block for my new 980 ti Kingpin then plug it into the predator all in one.

I know I could buy the predator then disgard the CPU block, but seems like a waste.

But still tempting ?


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> For now, we don't intend to have a Predator "GPU" edition.


A full coverage block AIO for GPU's would be a nice offering, I think it would be unique in the market.

The CPU blocks are the standard offerings available from EK, correct? At least there is the an opportunity to sell the CPU blocks from the predator system to regain some of the cost. Even if you can't sell the block, it still works out cheaper than the Aquacomputer Airplex pump/res/rad combo plus tubing and a block.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> 1 CPU and 1 GPU on a 360 is quite good. No need for an extra radiator there.


this is overclock.net 90 percent of the people will be overclocking...that's why I said that...stock...bah lol


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Maybe its just me, but isn't this AIO kit technically more expensive once you begin to expand the unit over just buying the L240 kit?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> this is overclock.net 90 percent of the people will be overclocking...that's why I said that...stock...bah lol


Don't worry I know









I've been here for a while. But my point is still standing. Even if you OC your CPU and your GPU, the 360 will still do a good job. I previously put an OC'ed 5820K and 2 OC'ed Titan X on a single 360 rad and the temps where very acceptable.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> See page 23 of the manual: https://shop.ekwb.com/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109863350.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> I once had a 4770K which shoot over 100°C instantly on Prime95 /w AVX, on factory settings! That chip required delid and ran afterwards much colder, around 45°C on load and 75°C overclocked.
> 
> The other 4770K I had didn't break into 70°C's on 4.8GHz @ 1.27V.


Man, I dont' think I can stomache popping the lid off of a 300+ dollar CPU I just bought cause Intel are idiots. 4.4ghz is fine for me, screw it, nothing this CPU isn't already handling 29-384023745 times better than my 8350.

Also, those uh mounting screws for the way....1155? Whatever weird socket it is. I don't need them and never well, is any unfortunate soul on here in need of them? You pay postage, and they're yours.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Maybe its just me, but isn't this AIO kit technically more expensive once you begin to expand the unit over just buying the L240 kit?


I guess that depends on the cost of the parts you expand with. The base kit price for the Predator is lower than the L240 but if you decided to add an external reservoir the prices start to even out. The 360 kit and AIO are pretty close in price so it will depend on the cost of the plug in expansion parts. If you aren't expanding with "pre-fill" parts then the cost to expand is the same between the two. Unless you really want a larger/prettier reservoir it is cheaper to get the AIO to start with.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Based on the 240 recommendations for expanding


The L240 is only $25 more, yet it inlcudes about 60inches more tubing, plenty of coolant, a external reservoir/pump for ease of use, and the Ek-atx bridging plug. All which (recommended) to purchase additionally for expansion on the unit.

The Predator 360 makes less sense as your still short on having extra coolant, extra tubing, ek-atx bridging plug, and external reservoir/pump(if you choose to not go with prefilled qdc parts) that the L360 kit provides for $10 more... Also depends how QDC is setup. Even with prefilled blocks with QDC how can they be sure what length of tubing they'll need to supply each prefilled unit to satisfy each customer. Either well get customers with too long of hoses or too short. Which will have to be cut or extended which defeats the purpose of QDC. Maybe i worry or over analyze things, idk.









Granted all these price analysis are based on EK recommendations. I know there's cheaper alternatives, but I'm going strickly what they are recommending customers purchase to expand their units.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Based on the 240 recommendations for expanding
> 
> 
> The L240 is only $25 more, yet it inlcudes about 60inches more tubing, plenty of coolant, a external reservoir/pump for ease of use, and the Ek-atx bridging plug. All which (recommended) to purchase additionally for expansion on the unit.
> 
> The Predator 360 makes less sense as your still short on having extra coolant, extra tubing, ek-atx bridging plug, and external reservoir/pump(if you choose to not go with prefilled qdc parts) that the L360 kit provides for $10 more... Also depends how QDC is setup. Even with prefilled blocks with QDC how can they be sure what length of tubing they'll need to supply each prefilled unit to satisfy each customer. Either well get customers with too long of hoses or too short. Which will have to be cut or extended which defeats the purpose of QDC. Maybe i worry or over analyze things, idk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted all these price analysis are based on EK recommendations. I know there's cheaper alternatives, but I'm going strickly what they are recommending customers purchase to expand their units.


Very true. The convenience factor is what you are paying extra for. It most definitely should be cheaper to do it yourself than to have someone do it for you, this case doesn't seem to be any different.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Maybe its just me, but isn't this AIO kit technically more expensive once you begin to expand the unit over just buying the L240 kit?


Edit: ^Just saw this, so... Exactly.









Primary response: Purchase another AIO and try expanding it.

Sure it can be done. With some intestinal fortitude most anything can be done.

However, EK provides you with tried and tested components for less than what it would cost to build a CPU loop. Add on are *always* going to be extra. Whether on another brand AIO or the Predator.

Back a few pages I compiled a list of the components and the cost ($US) of the parts. It would cost around $400 to build something comparable (360) using EK brand specific parts. A 360 CPU loop is not cheap, but EK did a fantastic job compiling these parts and putting a $250 msrp on it.

Shipping is extra of course so given the variables of shipping I did not account for that. So for contiguous 48 US states tack on another $50 to my list of necessary components to build a custom loop.









~Ceadder


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Edit: ^Just saw this, so... Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primary response: Purchase another AIO and try expanding it.
> 
> Sure it can be done. With some intestinal fortitude most anything can be done.
> 
> However, EK provides you with tried and tested components for less than what it would cost to build a CPU loop. Add on are *always* going to be extra. Whether on another brand AIO or the Predator.
> 
> Back a few pages I compiled a list of the components and the cost ($US) of the parts. It would cost around $400 to build something comparable (360) using EK brand specific parts. A 360 CPU loop is not cheap, but EK did a fantastic job compiling these parts and putting a $250 msrp on it.
> 
> Shipping is extra of course so given the variables of shipping I did not account for that. So for contiguous 48 US states tack on another $50 to my list of necessary components to build a custom loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


The L360(Ek specific) is 249.99.
The Predator 360 is 239.99.
Indivudal part picking yes you can exceed this, but the L360 is basically same parts as the Predator 360 besides QDC. Granted you get more with the L360 kit for $10 more. I'm basing this off the fact the L240/360 comes more equip for expansion needs vs their AIO counterparts for a tad more. To expand the AIO your technically spending more as things you require to expand them are already given with the L240/360 kits.


----------



## VSG

Labor charges man- assembling, filling, bleeding and leak testing takes time and man hours. I know what you mean about the kit being a better buy for you but this is targeted more for mainstream users who just want a good cooler with no fuss of custom loops.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Labor charges man- assembling, filling, bleeding and leak testing takes time and man hours. I know what you mean about the kit being a better buy for you but this is targeted more for mainstream users who just want a good cooler with no fuss of custom loops.


Right, for a aio its the best. For the price it should be, but everyone is buying this with intentions of expanding. Expanding the aio will still require filling, bleeding, and leak testing


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Labor charges man- *assembling, filling, bleeding and leak testing takes time* and man hours. I know what you mean about the kit being a better buy for you but this is targeted more for mainstream users who just want a good cooler with no fuss of custom loops.


PTSD lol!


----------



## Jack13

Will these be available in brick and mortar stores such as MicroCenter or Fry's Electronics or will they be web stores only?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Microcenter does tend to carry Ekwb so there's a possibility.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> PTSD lol!


it's not that bad but it can be time consuming...this us why ek took this route they took ease of having a loop to the next level...


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Right, for a aio its the best. For the price it should be, but everyone is buying this with intentions of expanding. Expanding the aio will still require filling, bleeding, and leak testing


From the sales I have seen so far and talking to people who have bought this, I would say maybe 10% are considering expanding. From what I have seen with other expandable coolers before, even fewer actually do it. This is why I want to see if the QDCs and the pre-filled GPU blocks do anything to change this.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack13*
> 
> Will these be available in brick and mortar stores such as MicroCenter or Fry's Electronics or will they be web stores only?


I think it was stated earlier in the thread that they will be available at microcenter, possibly some of the pre filled expansions as well.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Right, for a aio its the best. For the price it should be, but everyone is buying this with intentions of expanding. Expanding the aio will still require filling, bleeding, and leak testing
> 
> 
> 
> From the sales I have seen so far and talking to people who have bought this, I would say maybe 10% are considering expanding. From what I have seen with other expandable coolers before, even fewer actually do it. This is why I want to see if the QDCs and the pre-filled GPU blocks do anything to change this.
Click to expand...

AIO are great but they lock you to one path. I know if EK P. was for sale back when I bought my aio I would have expanded it with a GPU block by now.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Right, i just dont see why anyone would pay 100% the cost of a normal AIO for a Ek P without intentions of expanding it. You're paying for the ability to beable to expand. Im not trying to say the Ek P is a waste or anything, but when i lay out the numbers of what Ek recommends for additional purchases to expand the Predator the L-Kits already come with it from the start for less overall costs.


----------



## SpykeZ

My only question, what took EK so long to join the band wagon? lol


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Probably got bored of pwning the custom loop industry. Time to put some hurt on the AIOs industry now.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Probably got bored of pwning the custom loop industry. Time to put some hurt on the AIOs industry now.


At it's price point, they aren't going to be hurting anyone lol. Most people are still going to buy the Corsairs and NZXTs because they're cheaper and have more brand recognition in that department. Yes us enthusiasts know who EK is, but there's a whole lot more people that don't even know who they are, because all EK does is water cooling. If someone's just getting into water and is looking at All in Ones, first one they'll more than likely stumble upon is Corsair, and they'll buy corsair because they know their cases, their memory, their keyboards, their mice or whatever the heck else Corsair sells.

Them being new to water, they aren't going to spend 200+ on an All In One simply because the Corsair is a name they know and it's half the price.

That being said, EK being EK, will def take the hearts of all the people who do know who they are and don't wanna deal with custom made loops anymore...like me.

Also...with all the talk about adding the pre-filled GPU blocks....who all are they going to make them for? Like are they going to make them for a ton of different models or only a select few? Or are they going to modify blocks they already make? Was anything ever said about this?


----------



## Jyve

Yeah. They said before that it will be blocks they already have. Pretty simple to just add qsc tubing and coolant then ship out.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Also...with all the talk about adding the pre-filled GPU blocks....who all are they going to make them for? Like are they going to make them for a ton of different models or only a select few? Or are they going to modify blocks they already make? Was anything ever said about this?


I was thinking along the lines of a custom order. Order the kit plus the block of choice, have it all set up and shipped to you ready to install. It would be small scale because not many people would even want it. I think most that are interested in cooling cpu and gpu's are willing to build a custom loop.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Also...with all the talk about adding the pre-filled GPU blocks....who all are they going to make them for? Like are they going to make them for a ton of different models or only a select few? Or are they going to modify blocks they already make? Was anything ever said about this?


I believe it was mentioned that it will be done on an as ordered basis through their website, so any waterblock they produce and/or have in stock you can purchase the pre-filled and ready to roll option for the Predator. @akira749 should be able to confirm this, since I think he was the initial one to reply to such a question ^_^;;;


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> From the sales I have seen so far and talking to people who have bought this, I would say maybe 10% are considering expanding. From what I have seen with other expandable coolers before, even fewer actually do it. *This is why I want to see if the QDCs and the pre-filled GPU blocks do anything to change this.*


At this point I'm considering expanding the 360 when it arrives to my Gigabyte 980 Ti G1, *just because of the ease of using QDCs*, even if I have to pay a little extra. If EK hadn't come up with this idea for the 360, I'd still buy it, but no way I would be expanding with my limited skills and time for maintenance. With QDCs it's just plug and play and you're good to go. So, kudos to EK for making it possible for guys like me to build a simple, clean CPU + GPU cooling loop with little to no effort!


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Right, i just dont see why anyone would pay 100% the cost of a normal AIO for a Ek P without intentions of expanding it. You're paying for the ability to beable to expand. Im not trying to say the Ek P is a waste or anything, but when i lay out the numbers of what Ek recommends for additional purchases to expand the Predator the L-Kits already come with it from the start for less overall costs.


You're paying for a number of different things: Quality, performance, convenience, expandability.

Obviously not everyone is happy to pay a premium for these things and they won't. They'll buy one of the cheaper AIO's on the market and probably be really happy with it. Others, like myself may have been considering a custom loop for a long time but been turned off by their concerns in setting it up, leak testing, maintanence etc. Add to that the fact that i can then add a GPU block without any of the afformentioned concerns and i'm all over this thing. .

I'm stoked that i can get EK performace without having to dick around setting up my own custome loop.


----------



## JSToledo

Is not compatible with the asrock x99e-itx, the socket is diferent


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Also...with all the talk about adding the pre-filled GPU blocks....who all are they going to make them for? Like are they going to make them for a ton of different models or only a select few? Or are they going to modify blocks they already make? Was anything ever said about this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I believe it was mentioned that it will be done on an as ordered basis through their website, so any waterblock they produce and/or have in stock you can purchase the pre-filled and ready to roll option for the Predator. @akira749 should be able to confirm this, since I think he was the initial one to reply to such a question ^_^;;;


In our Webshop, we will most probably have the vast majority of our GPU blocks available in a "prefilled" version. But our resellers might only decide to keep the most popular blocks (mainly the reference ones) in their inventory.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSToledo*
> 
> Is not compatible with the asrock x99e-itx, the socket is diferent


You would need to change the mounting plate with this : Mounting plate Supremacy LGA-2011 Narrow ILM

And probably this too : EK-XLC Predator LGA-2011 Screw Set


----------



## swiftypoison

So I just got done installing it in my 450D anddd there are some issues with spacing. The rad doesn't fit at the top. If you put it in front like the way it is in the press pictures, the tubes will block your gpu. If you put it in a way that the tubes are at the top while still in front, the fan cable doesn't reach the CPU fan header. My z87 classy only has 3 pwm fan header. The only one that it is able to reach is not pwm so the fan are at 100%. Ugh.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> So I just got done installing it in my 450D anddd there are some issues with spacing. The rad doesn't fit at the top. If you put it in front like the way it is in the press pictures, the tubes will block your gpu. If you put it in a way that the tubes are at the top while still in front, the fan cable doesn't reach the CPU fan header. My z87 classy only has 3 pwm fan header. The only one that it is able to reach is not pwm so the fan are at 100%. Ugh.


Damn well you should be able to buy a pwm extension cable and that should fix everything.


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Damn well you should be able to buy a pwm extension cable and that should fix everything.


Yeah i just ordered 1 from amazon. it should be here Saturday. Sucks because I cant use the computer because the fan are super loud.


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Yeah i just ordered 1 from amazon. it should be here Saturday. Sucks because I cant use the computer because the fan are super loud.


You can;t use your computer because the fans are too loud?


----------



## swiftypoison

nvm


----------



## swiftypoison

Also other things i forgot to mention:

I was only able to use 2 screws in front. I am not sure if thats good or bad. Those two holes were the only ones that were lined up just fine.

Other than that, temps seem just about the same as my Dark Rock Pro 3, but the quality is AMAZING. I am happy but will be happier when i get the pwm extension.

here is a pic


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> You can;t use your computer because the fans are too loud?


As in annoying wind sound.


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Also other things i forgot to mention:
> 
> I was only able to use 2 screws in front. I am not sure if thats good or bad. Those two holes were the only ones that were lined up just fine.
> 
> Other than that, temps seem just about the same as my Dark Rock Pro 3, but the quality is AMAZING. I am happy but will be happier when i get the pwm extension.
> 
> here is a pic


You may want to double check with someone who knows Watercooling better than i, but i don;t think you can mount it with the pump and res at the top. I don;t think it will feed the pump properly.


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> You may want to double check with someone who knows Watercooling better than i, but i don;t think you can mount it with the pump and res at the top. I don;t think it will feed the pump properly.


I checked the manual and this position is okay according to it


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> I checked the manual and this position is okay according to it[/quot
> 
> Rad. Looks good.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Probably got bored of pwning the custom loop industry. Time to put some hurt on the AIOs industry now.
> 
> 
> 
> At it's price point, they aren't going to be hurting anyone lol. Most people are still going to buy the Corsairs and NZXTs because they're cheaper and have more brand recognition in that department. Yes us enthusiasts know who EK is, but there's a whole lot more people that don't even know who they are, because all EK does is water cooling. If someone's just getting into water and is looking at All in Ones, first one they'll more than likely stumble upon is Corsair, and they'll buy corsair because they know their cases, their memory, their keyboards, their mice or whatever the heck else Corsair sells.
> 
> Them being new to water, they aren't going to spend 200+ on an All In One simply because the Corsair is a name they know and it's half the price.
> 
> That being said, EK being EK, will def take the hearts of all the people who do know who they are and don't wanna deal with custom made loops anymore...like me.
Click to expand...

I started with a Corsair h50. My brother kind of liked that but didn't like nothe having a more robust system so he held off upgrading to AIO and the limitation of overclockability that it had when I was trying to get my 955 stable at 4.0ghz speeds. I could get it there but couldn't sustain a stable clock from my modded h50 cooling plate and Push/Pull with modded fan shroud setup. I could run stock up to 3.9 ghz but 4.0 failed too much even with a minor increase in voltage. So I went Custom Loop which increased cooling +240mm over the AIO.

Now my brother is interested in the EK Predator. Although I think for the cleanest install it will be the 240 since the HAF932 has perfectly flat mounting surface for a 240 and a 360 leaves a bit of a gap between the last half 120mm and the final pair of mounting points.

So he'll likely go with the 240 and mount a 120mm fan at the final spot to keep cool air circulating.









~Ceadder


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> temps seem just about the same as my Dark Rock Pro 3]


Can anyone that does custom watercooling comment on why these Predators aren't doing better temps wise? They are described as pre-assembled with the same parts as a custom loop yet they don't seem to be doing any better than the top air coolers or the Corsair AIO's from the reviews and customer comments I've seen.


----------



## DyndaS

What someone can tell me about pump noise? Is it inaudible?


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Can anyone that does custom watercooling comment on why these Predators aren't doing better temps wise? They are described as pre-assembled with the same parts as a custom loop yet they don't seem to be doing any better than the top air coolers or the Corsair AIO's from the reviews and customer comments I've seen.


On 11xx platform, which most people have, most likely culprit is Intel glue between IHS and die. Heat transfer is horrible, and coolers cant cool the heat that doesnt get to them.


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Can anyone that does custom watercooling comment on why these Predators aren't doing better temps wise? They are described as pre-assembled with the same parts as a custom loop yet they don't seem to be doing any better than the top air coolers or the Corsair AIO's from the reviews and customer comments I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> On 11xx platform, which most people have, most likely culprit is Intel glue between IHS and die. Heat transfer is horrible, and coolers cant cool the heat that doesnt get to them.
Click to expand...

Actually, the whole Intel "_lets save a penny by using a cheap tim_" crap started with IvyBridge.
If you have a 1155 SandyBridge, you are ok; but if you have an IvyBridge, you could consider a delidding kit/operation.
There are plenty of guides outthere on how to apply a hammer & chisel to the IvyBridge.









If you dont want to go to those extremes, then (extreme) lapping & Liquid Metal TIM can bring you halfway to a decent cooling performance.


----------



## swiftypoison

The main problem is the tim in intel's cpu. I ran AIDA64 for a while and temps were in the mid 50s which is really good. Judging from the quality of the rad and everything, the EK Predator is beyond the cheap plastic corsair users.

one last question: is are the fans supposed to blow air from inside the cases out? I always that it was the other way around as in push air IN the case.


----------



## Bojamijams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> The main problem is the tim in intel's cpu. I ran AIDA64 for a while and temps were in the mid 50s which is really good. Judging from the quality of the rad and everything, the EK Predator is beyond the cheap plastic corsair users.
> 
> one last question: is are the fans supposed to blow air from inside the cases out? I always that it was the other way around as in push air IN the case.


That would blow hot radiator air into your case. Get the air out.

You also want positive air pressure in your case, which means more air going into it than going out. Since your water cooler will be blowing out (negative pressure), you want to make sure your other fans are blowing in (positive).


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> one last question: is are the fans supposed to blow air from inside the cases out? I always that it was the other way around as in push air IN the case.


"It depends" on how the overall case airflow is setup.

For an obvious example, with a fully water cooled system (cpu + gpus) with multiple radiators, some are setup to intake and others as exhaust. But it can also make sense as intake with a water cooled cpu and an air cooled gpu to avoid pushing hot gpu exhaust thru the radiator.


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> "It depends" on how the overall case airflow is setup.
> 
> For an obvious example, with a fully water cooled system (cpu + gpus) with multiple radiators, some are setup to intake and others as exhaust. But it can also make sense as intake with a water cooled cpu and an air cooled gpu to avoid pushing hot gpu exhaust thru the radiator.


This is the way that is setup right now. After I installed the Ek Predator, the EK fans push air to the outside of the case from the front. The rear exhaust pushes air outside of the case. I am guessing, I need to change the the EK fans so it pushes air IN from the front?


----------



## Sickened1

Hmm sadly after looking a bit. IDK if it will fit in a Lian-Li PC-V359. 295mm might be just a hair too long to fit on the fan mounts and then extend the extra 55mm. I'll have to measure that when i get home. If not i may have to find a way to cram a custom loop into this already full case.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> This is the way that is setup right now. After I installed the Ek Predator, the EK fans push air to the outside of the case from the front. The rear exhaust pushes air outside of the case. I am guessing, I need to change the the EK fans so it pushes air IN from the front?


What kind of cooler goes the gpu have, the blower-style that pushes air down the length of the case and out the back or axial fans (like evga's acx 2.0 cooler) that leaves the hot air in the case?

Generally you want air to flow such that cool air is provided where a cooling fan (mounted on a rad or heatsink) picks it up.

Does your case have any top, bottom, or side fan mount locations? What brand/model case is it?

As you have it in the diagram, you have "negative pressure" in the case so air will be drawn thru passive vents and holes in the case. Lots of people like positive pressure because it can help keep the dust out since you control exactly where air (and dust) is drawn in and can put filters at those locations. But dust is a secondary concern compared to cooling.

You might want to experiment with different setups to see what gets the best results.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> This is the way that is setup right now. After I installed the Ek Predator, the EK fans push air to the outside of the case from the front. The rear exhaust pushes air outside of the case. I am guessing, I need to change the the EK fans so it pushes air IN from the front?


Honestly I think you should reverse your ek p. Seeing as it's just cooling the cpu you're ok to run that as an intake. You've got some funky airflow going on in that diagram. If any airflow at all.


----------



## swiftypoison

Yeah, I am pretty sure I need to change the fan so they blow air in. Im not sure how to remove the fans so I submitted a ticket.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Yeah, I am pretty sure I need to change the fan so they blow air in. Im not sure how to remove the fans so I submitted a ticket.


They aren't just screwed to the rad with Phillips head screws?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> They aren't just screwed to the rad with Phillips head screws?


No they are allen wrench bolts i believe.


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> They aren't just screwed to the rad with Phillips head screws?


The screws are on the lower side of the fan mount like not at the top where I can just unscrew it real easy. I dont remember if its a phillip head to be honest ( im at work now). Ill have to check again when I get home. The manual doesnt talk about it at all.


----------



## Trespasser

I have the 240 predator in the front sucking air into the case, cooling a 5820K. There is a 140mm fan just below it to send cold air to the gpu (MSI GTX 970 Gaming).
I just flipped the fans (allan screws) and managed to tuck the wiring pretty neat. Don't cut the zip ties. Just adjust them and mount them again. I also mounted it with the pump/res on top.

I'm running 4.2GHz 24/7, temps are fine for CPU and GPU

Only sound i can hear from my Define S is the slight pump "whine" in normal use.

Very satisfied


----------



## Jyve

I'm sure enough of you have this installed that we should start seeing some pics? Yeah I know there's been a few but I need more!

Would love to see the different cases this thing is going in.


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I'm sure enough of you have this installed that we should start seeing some pics? Yeah I know there's been a few but I need more!
> 
> Would love to see the different cases this thing is going in.


i posted a pic a few pages back


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trespasser*
> 
> I have the 240 predator in the front sucking air into the case, cooling a 5820K. There is a 140mm fan just below it to send cold air to the gpu (MSI GTX 970 Gaming).
> I just flipped the fans (allan screws) and managed to tuck the wiring pretty neat. Don't cut the zip ties. Just adjust them and mount them again. I also mounted it with the pump/res on top.
> 
> I'm running 4.2GHz 24/7, temps are fine for CPU and GPU
> 
> Only sound i can hear from my Define S is the slight pump "whine" in normal use.
> 
> Very satisfied


which allen key did you use? I need to do it too. Looks like TPU had the same problem reversing fans:
Quote:


> If EK changes this design element it would have earned a perfect 10/10. The only other issue I will mention is if you plan to remove the fans or change their orientation be prepared for headaches. The Hex key screws are of two different sizes and in my personal situation my Hex key set did not have one that fit. Hopefully EKWB will had a hex key in the future for this purpose. Still these issues only apply to those seeking to change the Predator kit. If your gonna set it forget it and call it a day then you will never run into this problem. Still a standard set of 6.32 longer radiator screws would have been prefered.


----------



## Trespasser

I think it is a 3mm allen key, the numbers are scatched away. But who buys a single key anyways?


----------



## Trespasser




----------



## Duke976

Techpowerup review is up for the Predator 240. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EKWB/Predator_240/


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trespasser*
> 
> I think it is a 3mm allen key, the numbers are scatched away. But who buys a single key anyways?


cool thankx. Guess ill have to go buy a hex key set


----------



## joker47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trespasser*


How are your temps for Cpu and also Gpu under load and idle? Will allmost have the same config!


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> i posted a pic a few pages back


I know and I do appreciate it. Need more!


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> Techpowerup review is up for the Predator 240. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EKWB/Predator_240/


Ah... I was waiting to see a non-biased comparison to the swiftech coolers in particular. Impressive that the predator 240 performs as well the swifttech h240x with its larger 280 rad, although I think the EK rad may be thicker which could help explain how it keeps up.


----------



## Strider49

Fans are also at 2200 rpm on the Predator vs ~1800 rpm on both the Swiftech H220-X and H240-X. And yet it loses to the H220-X in three of the six load tests and only gets ahead of it by one degree celsius in the AIDA64 benchmark with CPU overclocked.

Here is another review by WCCFTech: http://wccftech.com/review/ek-predator-240-aio-liquid-cooler-review/


----------



## SpykeZ

Re-did some things. Looks a lot cleaner inside now.


----------



## balboski05

I have a Corsair Air 540 if anyone wants to know if it fits. My first liquid cooler, very easy to install and I am no longer "AFRAID" haha, very nice product EK.


----------



## SpykeZ

yay another air 540!


----------



## MattyMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Fans are also at 2200 rpm on the Predator vs ~1800 rpm on both the Swiftech H220-X and H240-X. And yet it loses to the H220-X in three of the six load tests and only gets ahead of it by one degree celsius in the AIDA64 benchmark with CPU overclocked.
> 
> Here is another review by WCCFTech: http://wccftech.com/review/ek-predator-240-aio-liquid-cooler-review/


> WCCFTech

That site is straight clickbait trash 99% of the time.


----------



## Bojamijams

I really dislike the fact that the Predator comes with only a 2 year warranty. The price premium of this unit seems to be saying "Quality", so it would be good if they actually stood by that and gave it a better warranty. Corsair has a 5 year and Swiftech has a 3. It's kind of silly in that the cheapest (Corsair) has the longest warranty while the most expensive (EK) has the shortest warranty.

Honestly, the 240 seems like a really hard sell to me. The 360 is slightly more but comes with QDCs for vastly improved ease of expandability, 3rd fan and 50% more cooling potentional. It really doesn't make sense to get the 240 if you plan on expanding as it won't have the cooling capability to cool an overclocked CPU and GPU properly (I understand that it WILL do it, but it is not a good idea if you want to push for top clocks). So if you're going to get the 240 and not expand, the Corsair/NZXT/CM kits seem a better deal.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bojamijams*
> 
> I really dislike the fact that the Predator comes with only a 2 year warranty. The price premium of this unit seems to be saying "Quality", so it would be good if they actually stood by that and gave it a better warranty. Corsair has a 5 year and Swiftech has a 3. It's kind of silly in that the cheapest (Corsair) has the longest warranty while the most expensive (EK) has the shortest warranty.
> 
> Honestly, the 240 seems like a really hard sell to me. The 360 is slightly more but comes with QDCs for vastly improved ease of expandability, 3rd fan and 50% more cooling potentional. It really doesn't make sense to get the 240 if you plan on expanding as it won't have the cooling capability to cool an overclocked CPU and GPU properly (I understand that it WILL do it, but it is not a good idea if you want to push for top clocks). So if you're going to get the 240 and not expand, the Corsair/NZXT/CM kits seem a better deal.


Corsairs warranty is most likely longer as they are a bigger company and as you said its cheaper to replace the cooler.

The 240s value to me would be that the rad has a built in pump/res and so could fit in a sff case.


----------



## Bojamijams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Corsairs warranty is most likely longer as they are a bigger company and as you said its cheaper to replace the cooler.
> 
> The 240s value to me would be that the rad has a built in pump/res and so could fit in a sff case.


I don't have an SFF case so excuse the ignorance, but why wouldn't a Corsair (for example) kit fit? Their radiator is both thinner and shorter due to the pump being on the block.


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bojamijams*
> 
> I really dislike the fact that the Predator comes with only a 2 year warranty. The price premium of this unit seems to be saying "Quality", so it would be good if they actually stood by that and gave it a better warranty. Corsair has a 5 year and Swiftech has a 3. It's kind of silly in that the cheapest (Corsair) has the longest warranty while the most expensive (EK) has the shortest warranty.
> 
> Honestly, the 240 seems like a really hard sell to me. The 360 is slightly more but comes with QDCs for vastly improved ease of expandability, 3rd fan and 50% more cooling potentional. It really doesn't make sense to get the 240 if you plan on expanding as it won't have the cooling capability to cool an overclocked CPU and GPU properly (I understand that it WILL do it, but it is not a good idea if you want to push for top clocks). So if you're going to get the 240 and not expand, the Corsair/NZXT/CM kits seem a better deal.


The corsairs AIOs are like any other Asetek/CoolIT AIO... a piece off... ... weelllll not that good really

Corsair being a much bigger company as EK (and Swiftech) can afford putting up a longer warranty, because they ship a lot more volume. What's more, since they dont have to publish how many warranty replacements they've done, they can keep up the image of value for money and thus keeping up sales numbers. Also, putting forward a long warranty fools the customer into thinking (s)he is buying a quality product. As far as anybody can guess, Corsair may have 10% or 40% or 80% warranty cases, and might be honouring only 1% of them.. we dont know for sure.

For a much smaller company like EK, the "number of acceptable losses" is much smaller and if the Predator turns out to be "problematic" the overal (financial) impact would be larger in comparison to Corsair. Not to mention that they would get burned down with a vengeance on a lot of sites & a lot of forums. The fallout might spread into their regular Custom loop sales. Corsair cares a lot less about that because they are still selling Memory, SSDs, Fans, not-so-fantastic-PC-cases, etc. And Corsair is still sailing on the good reputation they've gained when most of the stuff they did/make was good/quality.

What may also play a role for EK.... i think that the legal minimum warranty in Europe is TWO years









Note: not saying Corsair is making bad stuff.. just that they are no longer producing all of the good/quality stuff they once did.

As for one other important difference between Asetek/CoolIT AIO's and EK, Swiftech & a few others... performance.. in the same load scenario, with the same fans, a COPPER rad will always outperform an ALU rad


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bojamijams*
> 
> I don't have an SFF case so excuse the ignorance, but why wouldn't a Corsair (for example) kit fit? Their radiator is both thinner and shorter due to the pump being on the block.


I meant compared to a custom loop it'll fit better if you only have room for a 240 rad, it'll also fit better than swiftechs design and unlike corsairs implementation it's expandable.


----------



## Sickened1

Would it be viable to have the fans pull air through the rad rather than push? That is looking like its the only way i could fit this into my case.

I may just have to go with another solution sadly.


----------



## Bojamijams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sickened1*
> 
> Would it be viable to have the fans pull air through the rad rather than push? That is looking like its the only way i could fit this into my case.
> 
> I may just have to go with another solution sadly.


The fans are already pull


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bojamijams*
> 
> The fans are already pull


Oh wow. Didn't even realize that. Well, looks like this is a no go for this case. It's just too long from what information i can gather.

Can someone, before they install, measure the distance from the edges to the mounting holes please?

EDIT: Nevermind. This cooler will not fit in my case. Bummer.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sickened1*
> 
> Oh wow. Didn't even realize that. Well, looks like this is a no go for this case. It's just too long from what information i can gather.
> 
> Can someone, before they install, measure the distance from the edges to the mounting holes please?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind. This cooler will not fit in my case. Bummer.


Ya I think it wouldn't fit just cause of the space issue anyways.










That's a thinner radiator and it's already almost bumping up against the cpu block.


----------



## kx11

just ordered 240

time to lay the old corsair 100 to rest


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

@EK-CEO Planning on getting the Predator 360 and running it in push/pull. Do you know if that will be able to fit inside a Corsair 760T?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> @EK-CEO Planning on getting the Predator 360 and running it in push/pull. Do you know if that will be able to fit inside a Corsair 760T?


Should be fine. It'll come close. You'll obviously lose use of a couple 5.25 bays.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Should be fine. It'll come close. You'll obviously lose use of a couple 5.25 bays.


Yep thats fine since I dont use them, my only concern is the the fans conflicting with the motherboard so most likely I'll have to mount it a bit further away from the motherboard not using the standard mounting holes on top of the case.


----------



## iNcontroL

I just order the Predator 240 and was wondering which fans would have better performance on the rad, the vardar that comes with it or Noctua Industrial 3000 RPM fans? I have both so it's not going to cost me extra either way and sound isn't an issue for me.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> I just order the Predator 240 and was wondering which fans would have better performance on the rad, the vardar that comes with it or Noctua Industrial 3000 RPM fans? I have both so it's not going to cost me extra either way and sound isn't an issue for me.


These Vardars are insanely good. Like...insanely good. Little louder than normal but....the amount they can push through a radiator is just downright impressive. I would say just give them a try before pondering anything else.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBFyV0LvKT8

Not entirely sure about the "freakishly quiet" though. At 100% on the ones that came with mine they sound like a 747 but...needing them at 100% is almost....why....they already push so much air...lol


----------



## HatallaS

any video possible from the current owners to see the noise level at 1000rpm vs 2000rpm?


----------



## Jyve

When does the free shipping end on pre-orders of the 360? 240 free shipping g is over right?

PS. Anyone put this in an arc mini r2 yet?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> any video possible from the current owners to see the noise level at 1000rpm vs 2000rpm?


Be careful judging noise from videos, too many factors that can mess things up.


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Be careful judging noise from videos, too many factors that can mess things up.


Yeah I know that's why if there were a couple to listen to it would be more comprehensive.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Yeah I know that's why if there were a couple to listen to it would be more comprehensive.


The pump itself is quiet, and the rubber dampener on the rad helps out also since the fans themselves have no corner pads. The fans are louder than most at the same fan speed but mostly because they blow more air than just about any fan at the same fan speed. So from the fans at 50% on, the pump is no longer contributing to the overall noise. At 100%, the fans are indeed loud but there is not much you will gain in terms of cooling going from, say, 60-75% fan speed to 100%. I will not make a video but in terms of full on comparison, it is louder than the Swiftech H220-X, the Phanteks PH-TC14PE, the be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 and Cryorig R1 Ultimate. It is also quieter than the Corsair H100i GTX and H110i GT, and the NZXT x41 (single 140 CLC). These are mostly down to the different max fan RPMs, but hopefully you get an idea. I will have quantitative numbers soon.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Oh sweet, does this mean you have one to review VSG?


----------



## VSG

Yeah I am done with all the tests, now need to do the usual 200 pics and writing









It is a good cooler, beats out everything I have here except for the Corsair H110i GT (full speed everything). At 50% everything, it is the topper on the 5960x. I have already done individual component tests/reviews for the rad, block and fans before so it will help save time. Bleeding was easier for me compared to the H220-X also, but the pump here is slightly weaker than the MCP30 used on the H220-X. In the end, it will come down to if people are looking to actually expand this manually (no QDCs on the 240mm version). If so, and if it fits in your case, then this is a very good option even at the relatively higher cost.

I think the 360mm versions will get more favorable reviews from the mainstream guys given the small incremental cost but better thermals out of the box plus way easier expansion.


----------



## GirlBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Fans are also at 2200 rpm on the Predator vs ~1800 rpm on both the Swiftech H220-X and H240-X. And yet it loses to the H220-X in three of the six load tests and only gets ahead of it by one degree celsius in the AIDA64 benchmark with CPU overclocked.


The EK-XLC Predator 240 also loses to both Swiftech kits in terms of noise.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EKWB/Predator_240/7.html

There's another review here
http://www.legitreviews.com/ekwb-predator-240-aio-liquid-cpu-cooler-review_171968/6
and considering it's size and price the EK kit is rather disappointing.

EK height is 68mm vs Swiftech 54mm. Swiftech has an acrylic window so it's easy to check the waterlevel. It's also easier to refill Swiftech as EK has located the blind on the top of the tank....how is a user supposed to access it? Drill a hole? If so the blind should either raise above the toppanel or EK should have included a FillPort to replace the blind.

Resellers will need to double the inventory of EK fullcoverblocks with QDC versions, will they do that? What about waterblocks for MB and RAM, will they also be offered with QDC?

It's either an oversized AIO kit or a badly designed custom kit. It's certainly not the hybrid kit EK wanted it to be.


----------



## Ceadderman

Noise schmoise.

I won't even get into the price point issue again.









~Ceadder


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> .


Are you reviewing the 360mm as well? Also nice to hear the testing is done, now for just the writey stuffs.


----------



## VSG

I was considering about doing just the 360mm version myself, but the 240mm version landed on my door and now I am not sure. Depends on timing really but tbh I think these are targeted at a different audience really.


----------



## Ceadderman

I believe they are intended for people who are wanting quality components toward custom loop components but aren't yet ready for a custom loop. Essentially taking stock of what it takes to watercool without having to dive in feet first building their first.

Sure they could simply purchase a kit and put it together for a slight increase in cost, but knowhow and gumption are two things lacking from the inexperienct's arsenal so these AIOs' fill those needs and allow one to take the slow and steady wins the cooling race approach.

My brother is the perfect example of someone who would purchase this. At least he would be if he were the one actually making the purchase. I'm purchasing it for him and for what he does for our family it's a perfect Xmas gift.









~Ceadder


----------



## HatallaS

Personally I don't see the point of the 240 to be used on a CPU alone, it's big it's expensive and not the "best" performer.
I see them been good for small form factor case with high gear and mild OC.

Or to be used on GPUs alone.
Or here is where it is unique but again will slightly increase the price, change the fittings and tubing and fluid and u have yourself a nice looking custom kit that fits without been cumbersome.


----------



## qvist

Is the pump replaceable on these? I mean if the pump dies, can you easily replace it?


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

@EK-CEO Just preordered the Predator 360!


----------



## Revan654

I have the 240 version, I'm waiting on some parts before I start building my PC. Just one quick question how do you control the fan speed? Is it done from your motherboard fan controller software (like Asus Fan Xpert)?


----------



## dayman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I have the 240 version, I'm waiting on some parts before I start building my PC. Just one quick question how do you control the fan speed? Is it done from your motherboard fan controller software (like Asus Fan Xpert)?


It connects to the PMW cpu fan header for fan speed control. You could also plug into a fan controller.


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I have the 240 version, I'm waiting on some parts before I start building my PC. Just one quick question how do you control the fan speed? Is it done from your motherboard fan controller software (like Asus Fan Xpert)?


that or you can also set the bios to control the fan based on temperature. I have mine set to increase speed as temperature increases. .


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> that or you can also set the bios to control the fan based on temperature. I have mine set to increase speed as temperature increases. .


How would I go about doing that? I usually don't mess around with the Bios. I have a Rampage V Extreme Motherboard.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> How would I go about doing that? I usually don't mess around with the Bios. I have a Rampage V Extreme Motherboard.


Fan control is usually under a section like PC Health or something. You have to have the fans plugged into the motherboard and then just set it to whatever you want.


----------



## GirlBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Just one quick question how do you control the fan speed?


The water in your loop is a small thermal reservoir. Input to regulate the radiator fanspeed should be the watertemp, not the CPU temp (unless you want an acoustic indication of CPU temp). Suggestion: Use AC Poweradjust 3 Ultra + a tempsensor + aquasuite.

As for the pump EK writes "It's also PWM controlled, allowing for automatic pump speed regulation depending on your CPU temperature. Full performance on demand or whisper quiet operation in idle mode!" Fact is, once the flow become turbulent throughout the loop it's almost nothing to gain by increasing pump speed unless you are into impingement cooling (which you are not since the AIO kit has a 6W pump). Suggestion: Use PWM to set a fixed pumpspeed.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> How would I go about doing that? I usually don't mess around with the Bios. I have a Rampage V Extreme Motherboard.


I think the predator is setup to accept 1 PWM signal (typically a CPU_FAN header) to control the fans and pump, it has a nifty powered pwm splitter built in. The path of least resistance is probably to plug into the CPU_FAN header and use BIOS settings to pick one of the predefined fan speed profiles. Asus boards usually have predefined modes for "silent", "normal" and "turbo". With this kit, I'd try the "silent" mode first. To enter the BIOS spam the 'delete' key while the system is booting up.


----------



## wickedout

Get the EKWB 240/360 and go custom cooling with another radiator for the rest of your rig down the road. The 240 is made with great quality. The 360 is just sick. For me right now, I have the 240 and love it. It works great for me. And the radiator is COOPER! You can't go wrong with EK stuff.


----------



## dave7970

Hi all,
Ok, so I have a Predator 240 from Ek on the way and am pretty excited as this is my first step to a custom loop.
I currently have a Maximus VI Formula, and I just ordered an EVGA 980 ti Hydro Copper.
I want to loop the motherboard and GPU to the Predator 240 which I know can be done since they all use G1/4" fittings.
But my question is, will the Predator 240 be able to expand to having both the motherboard and gpu in the loop without having to get another pump and reservoir?

link to the ekwb predator 240: https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-xlc-predator-240
link to the graphics card: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-499...
link to my motherboard: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_FORMULA...

Im hoping that cooling the processor, motherboard and gpu will not require me to have to put additional reservoirs and pumps in the loop, but if i need to incorporate another pump or reservior will someone link me to a modest pump/res combo that will work in my loop? (preferably from ek)

Also, im looking at an evga power supply: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=220-P2-100...
to power the whole thing. Will the 1000w platinum be sufficient? If not can someone direct me to a better suited power supply?
It must be EVGA since my 980 ti classifieds came with the "up to %50 off select power supply" coupon

Also, all of this is going to be done in an NZXT s340 so space is definitely an issue.
Im looking for advice, tips, and any other knowlege concerning my particular setup.

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## HatallaS

I asked them the question and they said that the pump is strong enough for all of that and a reservoir.
Been a 240, your temps won't be amazing, and probably not much lower than on air but at least it should be quieter.


----------



## dave7970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> I asked them the question and they said that the pump is strong enough for all of that and a reservoir.
> Been a 240, your temps won't be amazing, and probably not much lower than on air but at least it should be quieter.


Thanks for the speedy reply.
So what would be the smallest rad I could add to this loop to get cooler temps?
And will the pump be strong enough for all of that? a second rad and a single res?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> When does the free shipping end on pre-orders of the 360? 240 free shipping g is over right?
> 
> PS. Anyone put this in an arc mini r2 yet?


Free Shipping on the 240 as ended and for the 360 it will be up until October 18th









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GirlBait*
> 
> The EK-XLC Predator 240 also loses to both Swiftech kits in terms of noise.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EKWB/Predator_240/7.html
> 
> There's another review here
> http://www.legitreviews.com/ekwb-predator-240-aio-liquid-cpu-cooler-review_171968/6
> and considering it's size and price the EK kit is rather disappointing.
> 
> EK height is 68mm vs Swiftech 54mm. Swiftech has an acrylic window so it's easy to check the waterlevel. It's also easier to refill Swiftech as EK has located the blind on the top of the tank....how is a user supposed to access it? Drill a hole? If so the blind should either raise above the toppanel or EK should have included a FillPort to replace the blind.
> 
> Resellers will need to double the inventory of EK fullcoverblocks with QDC versions, will they do that? What about waterblocks for MB and RAM, will they also be offered with QDC?
> 
> It's either an oversized AIO kit or a badly designed custom kit. It's certainly not the hybrid kit EK wanted it to be.


The window is only for the show since a prefilled sealed AIO with quality tubing shouldn't evaporate it's coolant. To refill and it drain, the best is to remove the Predator from the PC. This one of the advantage of an AIO









The resellers will choose which prefilled GPU blocks they want to have in their inventory.
Usually they will only keep the ones for the reference blocks. But in our Webshop, we will offer a much wider range of prefilled GPU blocks.
We don't intend to have prefilled mobo or ram blocks.

The Predator is exactly what we wanted it to be.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qvist*
> 
> Is the pump replaceable on these? I mean if the pump dies, can you easily replace it?


Yes you can









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave7970*
> 
> Hi all,
> Ok, so I have a Predator 240 from Ek on the way and am pretty excited as this is my first step to a custom loop.
> I currently have a Maximus VI Formula, and I just ordered an EVGA 980 ti Hydro Copper.
> I want to loop the motherboard and GPU to the Predator 240 which I know can be done since they all use G1/4" fittings.
> But my question is, will the Predator 240 be able to expand to having both the motherboard and gpu in the loop without having to get another pump and reservoir?
> 
> link to the ekwb predator 240: https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-xlc-predator-240
> link to the graphics card: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-499...
> link to my motherboard: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_FORMULA...
> 
> Im hoping that cooling the processor, motherboard and gpu will not require me to have to put additional reservoirs and pumps in the loop, but if i need to incorporate another pump or reservior will someone link me to a modest pump/res combo that will work in my loop? (preferably from ek)
> 
> Also, im looking at an evga power supply: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=220-P2-100...
> to power the whole thing. Will the 1000w platinum be sufficient? If not can someone direct me to a better suited power supply?
> It must be EVGA since my 980 ti classifieds came with the "up to %50 off select power supply" coupon
> 
> Also, all of this is going to be done in an NZXT s340 so space is definitely an issue.
> Im looking for advice, tips, and any other knowlege concerning my particular setup.
> 
> Thanks for any and all help.


The Predator pump will handle this but I must say that using a 240 rad for a CPU, GPU and MOBO loop is not ideal. A 360 would have already be better but since you already bought the 240, and considering the fact that you have an S340, the only other possible upgrade would be to add a single 120mm rad on the rear.


----------



## dave7970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Free Shipping on the 240 as ended and for the 360 it will be up until October 18th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The window is only for the show since a prefilled sealed AIO with quality tubing shouldn't evaporate it's coolant. To refill and it drain, the best is to remove the Predator from the PC. This one of the advantage of an AIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resellers will choose which prefilled GPU blocks they want to have in their inventory.
> Usually they will only keep the ones for the reference blocks. But in our Webshop, we will offer a much wider range of prefilled GPU blocks.
> We don't intend to have prefilled mobo or ram blocks.
> 
> The Predator is exactly what we wanted it to be.
> Yes you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Predator pump will handle this but I must say that using a 240 rad for a CPU, GPU and MOBO loop is not ideal. A 360 would have already be better but since you already bought the 240, and considering the fact that you have an S340, the only other possible upgrade would be to add a single 120mm rad on the rear.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Free Shipping on the 240 as ended and for the 360 it will be up until October 18th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The window is only for the show since a prefilled sealed AIO with quality tubing shouldn't evaporate it's coolant. To refill and it drain, the best is to remove the Predator from the PC. This one of the advantage of an AIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resellers will choose which prefilled GPU blocks they want to have in their inventory.
> Usually they will only keep the ones for the reference blocks. But in our Webshop, we will offer a much wider range of prefilled GPU blocks.
> We don't intend to have prefilled mobo or ram blocks.
> 
> The Predator is exactly what we wanted it to be.
> Yes you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Predator pump will handle this but I must say that using a 240 rad for a CPU, GPU and MOBO loop is not ideal. A 360 would have already be better but since you already bought the 240, and considering the fact that you have an S340, the only other possible upgrade would be to add a single 120mm rad on the rear.


So if I add another 120 rad do you think I will get cooler temps? And also, do you think I will need to add more liquid to what already comes in the predator, or is what comes already prefilled enough for for the 3 blocks and the additional rad?
And what about the fans that will go on the rads?
Is there a controllable fan hub; (since I cant use a 5.25 bay controller); that I can use to keep the whole thing as quiet as possible?

Thanks for the help


----------



## michael-ocn

Wow, pre-filled gpu blocks... who'd a thunk?

> So if I add another 120 rad do you think I will get cooler temps?

Probably, general rule of thumb, a 120 for baseline, then add another 120 for every significant heat source. So cpu only 2x120. Cpu and gpu, 3x120.

> And what about the fans that will go on the rads? Is there a controllable fan hub?

I think the pwm splitter built into the predator supports 3 fans. Its the same splitter used on the 360 which has 3 fans. Your extra rad fan plug in there. Plug the predator into the CPU_FAN header and that pwm signal will be split and control the speed of the 3 rad fans and pump. The splitter does not rely on the CPU_FAN header for power, it draws power directly from the psu thru a single cable, that power is then distributed to the 3 fans and pump.

I think having that all built into the rad+pump+res assembly is pretty slick, 2 cables coming out of the whole thing, one goes to the cpu_fan header and the other to the psu.


----------



## dave7970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Wow, pre-filled gpu blocks... who'd a thunk?
> 
> > So if I add another 120 rad do you think I will get cooler temps?
> 
> Probably, general rule of thumb, a 120 for baseline, then add another 120 for every significant heat source. So cpu only 2x120. Cpu and gpu, 3x120.
> 
> > And what about the fans that will go on the rads? Is there a controllable fan hub?
> 
> I think the pwm splitter built into the predator supports 3 fans. Its the same splitter used on the 360 which has 3 fans. Your extra rad fan plug in there. Plug the predator into the CPU_FAN header and that pwm signal will be split and control the speed of the 3 rad fans and pump. The splitter does not rely on the CPU_FAN header for power, it draws power directly from the psu thru a single cable, that power is then distributed to the 3 fans and pump.
> 
> I think having that all built into the rad+pump+res assembly is pretty slick, 2 cables coming out of the whole thing, one goes to the cpu_fan header and the other to the psu.


Ok, so Im gong to order another 120mm rad from ek, hopefully one that is copper.
The loop will have 1 120mm rad, 1 240mm rad, a cpu block, a gpu black, and the "hybrid cooler" that comes on the formula vi.
We now know that the pump that comes with the unit is adequate for all of this, good.
But, will I need more liquid and maybe a res?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave7970*
> 
> Ok, so Im gong to order another 120mm rad from ek, hopefully one that is copper.
> The loop will have 1 120mm rad, 1 240mm rad, a cpu block, a gpu black, and the "hybrid cooler" that comes on the formula vi.
> We now know that the pump that comes with the unit is adequate for all of this, good.
> But, will I need more liquid and maybe a res?


You'd have to open the loop up to bring the extra rad and block in. I don't see how that could be done without draining then refilling with more liquid that was drained. I'd keep what was drained and then add as much extra distilled water as needed when refilling. I don't know about the res? If you do need to add a res, ala cart components might have been a better choice?


----------



## SpykeZ

It would still probably be a good idea to get some sort of small reservoir so you can monitor the water level. Once you open it up, it'll eventually go down.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> It would still probably be a good idea to get some sort of small reservoir so you can monitor the water level. Once you open it up, it'll eventually go down.


It'll eventually go down no matter what since a small amount of evaporation will occur thru the tubing.


----------



## SpykeZ

Guess I'm ignorant on that but thought that was the selling point of all in ones since it's a closed loop and you don't really lose water? How are people supposed to know when it's empty than since there's no way to view.

Got a better picture of it


----------



## dave7970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> It would still probably be a good idea to get some sort of small reservoir so you can monitor the water level. Once you open it up, it'll eventually go down.


yea. So im really eyeballing the one 140mm rad that ek sells.
Im 98% sure imma get it since it has alot of copper and is from the same series as the 240 rad that comes with the predator.
as for a res, can someone post a link to a good res that i should use for this loop.
And lastly, what about the res that comes with the predator? If I get a stand alone res wouldnt it be redundant to still keep the stock res in the loop?


----------



## Ceadderman

To my understanding you cannot simply ditch the stock Reservoir. The Pump pulls coolant directly from it and feeds it into the Radiator. So it's a necessary component of the unit whether you add an external unit or not. Adding a secondary Results will not affect flow imho.









~Ceadder


----------



## dave7970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> To my understanding you cannot simply ditch the stock Reservoir. The Pump pulls coolant directly from it and feeds it into the Radiator. So it's a necessary component of the unit whether you add an external unit or not. Adding a secondary Results will not affect flow imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Nice. Getting pretty excited.
The predator should get to me by Friday. I'm going to go ahead and purchase the 100 mm rad from ek. Not too sure what res I should get though. Any thoughts?


----------



## GirlBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The window is only for the show since a prefilled sealed AIO with quality tubing shouldn't evaporate it's coolant.


All AIOs lose coolant. It's more a question about capillary leakage through various parts like fittings, O-rings, gaskets (and for Predator kits QDCs) than through the tubewall.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> To refill and it drain, the best is to remove the Predator from the PC. This one of the advantage of an AIO


That include removing the CPU waterblock as well? Doesn't sound like much of an advantage to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The Predator is exactly what we wanted it to be.


Sure, but there may be some disparity between what users (like me) perceives it to be and what EK wanted it to be.

I think EK is hyping this product. It's just a radiator with attached pump and tank plus preassembled tubing, waterblock and QDCs. It's hardly evolutionary and certainly not revolutionary.

If a user find it difficult to preassemble a (let's say) airplex modularity with a waterblock, 4 fittings, tubing, 2 fans plus coolant he will probably have a hard time mounting a preassembled kit inside the PC as well.

Kudos to EK for choosing a Laing DDC pump on these kits rather than some cheap Alibaba pump, and you are doing a good job with keeping the Cooling Configurator updated with all sorts of waterblocks, but the Predator kits are in my opinion a dead-end.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GirlBait*
> 
> All AIOs lose coolant. It's more a question about capillary leakage through various parts like fittings, O-rings, gaskets (and for Predator kits QDCs) than through the tubewall.
> That include removing the CPU waterblock as well? Doesn't sound like much of an advantage to me.
> Sure, but there may be some disparity between what users (like me) perceives it to be and what EK wanted it to be.
> 
> I think EK is hyping this product. It's just a radiator with attached pump and tank plus preassembled tubing, waterblock and QDCs. It's hardly evolutionary and certainly not revolutionary.
> 
> If a user find it difficult to preassemble a (let's say) airplex modularity with a waterblock, 4 fittings, tubing, 2 fans plus coolant he will probably have a hard time mounting a preassembled kit inside the PC as well.
> 
> Kudos to EK for choosing a Laing DDC pump on these kits rather than some cheap Alibaba pump, and you are doing a good job with keeping the Cooling Configurator updated with all sorts of waterblocks, but the Predator kits are in my opinion a dead-end.


I fully disagree with this because you can purchase the predator and use it without removing any connections and fear of doing something wrong or spilling coolant on your components....corsairs and those who cannot be expanded later or have high failure rates are the dead end... people are always looking for easier... and honestly the 360 predator and the prefilled waterblocks hit that mark very well...alot of people are more comfortable with installing components and mechanical issues but are very leary of putting water inside a pc despite its benefits so these kits are very good options for people like that... if you didnt have that fear or worry you would be making your own custom loop with their other products and might only consider the aio as an easier way to start a loop setup....once people get comfortable with the idea of water in their pc and the fact that if done properly it will not harm your components they will want to expand and learn these other things.... or they will be content with how easy it was to use these kits... either way ek has made this a slick kit and it does some things that other kits cannot in a sleeker package....


----------



## duppex

Hi

Does anyone know if the Predator 240 version will fit in the front of a Corsair 760t case.

I already have a Corsair H110i GTX Rad at the top of the case cooling my CPU, and want to use the Pred 240 to cool my new GTX 980 ti Classified but not sure if it will fit.

Many thanks


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave7970*
> 
> So if I add another 120 rad do you think I will get cooler temps? And also, do you think I will need to add more liquid to what already comes in the predator, or is what comes already prefilled enough for for the 3 blocks and the additional rad?
> And what about the fans that will go on the rads?
> Is there a controllable fan hub; (since I cant use a 5.25 bay controller); that I can use to keep the whole thing as quiet as possible?
> 
> Thanks for the help


You will have to buy some coolant since you're adding a bunch of components. The amount of coolant in the Predator is only good for the unit itself. Adding a second rad, a gpu block and a small reservoir automatically demands more coolant.

The Vardar fans that comes with the unit are very nice fans. I wouldn't change them....and if you're referring to the fans for the second rads, then I would go with Vardar too.

Adding a small EK-RES X3 110 in your loop will help filling the new loop.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave7970*
> 
> yea. So im really eyeballing the one 140mm rad that ek sells.
> Im 98% sure imma get it since it has alot of copper and is from the same series as the 240 rad that comes with the predator.
> as for a res, can someone post a link to a good res that i should use for this loop.
> And lastly, what about the res that comes with the predator? If I get a stand alone res wouldnt it be redundant to still keep the stock res in the loop?


I'm not sure you can install a 140mm radiator in the back of an S340. And the top fan option isn't a good idea since it will probably interfere with the motherboard or the ram at some point since there's no clearance there except for a fan.

All our radiators are copper (with some brass)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> It'll eventually go down no matter what since a small amount of evaporation will occur thru the tubing.


This is one of the advantages of the ZMT tubing....it's not a PVC tubing









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know if the Predator 240 version will fit in the front of a Corsair 760t case.
> 
> I already have a Corsair H110i GTX Rad at the top of the case cooling my CPU, and want to use the Pred 240 to cool my new GTX 980 ti Classified but not sure if it will fit.
> 
> Many thanks


It should fit but you might have to install it with the pump on the top depending on the clearance you will have in the bottom. You could also put your Corsair AIO on the front and the Predator on the top if it end up not fitting well.


----------



## dave7970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> You will have to buy some coolant since you're adding a bunch of components. The amount of coolant in the Predator is only good for the unit itself. Adding a second rad, a gpu block and a small reservoir automatically demands more coolant.
> 
> The Vardar fans that comes with the unit are very nice fans. I wouldn't change them....and if you're referring to the fans for the second rads, then I would go with Vardar too.
> 
> Adding a small EK-RES X3 110 in your loop will help filling the new loop.
> I'm not sure you can install a 140mm radiator in the back of an S340. And the top fan option isn't a good idea since it will probably interfere with the motherboard or the ram at some point since there's no clearance there except for a fan.
> 
> All our radiators are copper (with some brass)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the advantages of the ZMT tubing....it's not a PVC tubing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should fit but you might have to install it with the pump on the top depending on the clearance you will have in the bottom. You could also put your Corsair AIO on the front and the Predator on the top if it end up not fitting well.


Thank you all.
One last question.
I have a define r5 laying around somewhere. ..would that case be better suited for this loop than the s340?
It doesn't have a side window, but whoopty doo. If it's better suited then I will simply find a windowed panel for it. Thanks!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave7970*
> 
> Thank you all.
> One last question.
> I have a define r5 laying around somewhere. ..would that case be better suited for this loop than the s340?
> It doesn't have a side window, but whoopty doo. If it's better suited then I will simply find a windowed panel for it. Thanks!


Yes it would be more suited.









You could even add a second 240 radiator instead of a single 120 radiator.

And I know that you can buy the windowed side panel


----------



## duppex

*akira749*

Thanks for the info ?


----------



## Buji88

I still have not seen the case compatibility chart. Is anyone with a corsair 350d going to attempt to mount the 240 in the top position? I need two 3.5" drives and at least one ssd, and I'm very particular about where, and how the drives are mounted.


----------



## dave7970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yes it would be more suited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could even add a second 240 radiator instead of a single 120 radiator.
> 
> And I know that you can buy the windowed side panel


Thanks for all the help. I'm assembling my shopping cart with ek right now. Going to make the purchase today...I'm just having a tough time finding nickel compression fittings....


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave7970*
> 
> Thanks for all the help. I'm assembling my shopping cart with ek right now. Going to make the purchase today...I'm just having a tough time finding nickel compression fittings....


EK-ACF Fitting 10/16mm - Nickel


----------



## dave7970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> EK-ACF Fitting 10/16mm - Nickel


was looking at just that, great minds huh? Do you think a quick disconnect is necessary?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave7970*
> 
> was looking at just that, great minds huh? Do you think a quick disconnect is necessary?


If you don't intend to switch hardware on a regular basis (each few months), the QDC aren't necessary.


----------



## SECTORTWO

Hi, just signed up to ask a couple of questions/get suggestions for a rig I'm planning on building some time next year.

I'm looking at watercooling the CPU and GPU (Pascal) with a Predator 360. It will be the first time I'm going to go with liquid cooling.

-How difficult is it to swap out all the tubing for PrimoChill clear tubes and are there any caveats/things to note (evaporation? leakage?) with that?
[Whats the point of watercooling if it isn't blinged out?







]

-Would I be able to reuse all the fittings (barbs, QDC, etc) with the clear tubing?

-Kinda OOT but I'm planning on building it in a Corsair 750D (which I do not have yet) with the rad in the top mounted position, would I still be able to fit two 3.5" HDDs (using adapters) in the 5.25" bays?

-Is my plan even logical/sensible? I'm leaning towards an AIO because I don't want to have to figure out where to mount a separate res.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

@akira749 Picking up a Predator 360 and planning on installing it in my 760T in push/pull. Are there any clearance issues that I should be worried about or will it fit just fine? Thanks


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SECTORTWO*
> 
> Hi, just signed up to ask a couple of questions/get suggestions for a rig I'm planning on building some time next year.
> 
> I'm looking at watercooling the CPU and GPU (Pascal) with a Predator 360. It will be the first time I'm going to go with liquid cooling.
> 
> -How difficult is it to swap out all the tubing for PrimoChill clear tubes and are there any caveats/things to note (evaporation? leakage?) with that?
> [Whats the point of watercooling if it isn't blinged out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> -Would I be able to reuse all the fittings (barbs, QDC, etc) with the clear tubing?
> 
> -Kinda OOT but I'm planning on building it in a Corsair 750D (which I do not have yet) with the rad in the top mounted position, would I still be able to fit two 3.5" HDDs (using adapters) in the 5.25" bays?
> 
> -Is my plan even logical/sensible? I'm leaning towards an AIO because I don't want to have to figure out where to mount a separate res.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If you use the same size of tubing then you will be able to reuse the same fittings....the one you need is : TUBE PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 15,9 / 9,5mm - Crystal Clear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> @akira749 Picking up a Predator 360 and planning on installing it in my 760T in push/pull. Are there any clearance issues that I should be worried about or will it fit just fine? Thanks


I don't think it will fit in push-pull.

In push or pull it should though.


----------



## dave7970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> If you don't intend to switch hardware on a regular basis (each few months), the QDC aren't necessary.


You have been very helpful. One last thing I can't find the Hydro Copper by EVGA so it's looking like I'm going to have to purchase a regular 980 ti and get a block on it. My question is is what water block by ek is compatible with the non-reference 980 ti model number 4995-kr. I know I'm asking a lot of questions but if we can just get this last part situated you won't be hearing from me anymore until the build is finished thank you.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave7970*
> 
> You have been very helpful. One last thing I can't find the Hydro Copper by EVGA so it's looking like I'm going to have to purchase a regular 980 ti and get a block on it. My question is is what water block by ek is compatible with the non-reference 980 ti model number 4995-kr. I know I'm asking a lot of questions but if we can just get this last part situated you won't be hearing from me anymore until the build is finished thank you.


Unless I am mistaken that is a reference board, Superclock + with the ACX cooler. One of the Titan X blocks would be the one you want to get for it.

The Classified and Kingpin are the non reference 980Ti cards from EVGA.


----------



## dave7970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Unless I am mistaken that is a reference board, Superclock + with the ACX cooler. One of the Titan X blocks would be the one you want to get for it.


It's actually the one non reference card by EVGA that has a backplate


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave7970*
> 
> You have been very helpful. One last thing I can't find the Hydro Copper by EVGA so it's looking like I'm going to have to purchase a regular 980 ti and get a block on it. My question is is what water block by ek is compatible with the non-reference 980 ti model number 4995-kr. I know I'm asking a lot of questions but if we can just get this last part situated you won't be hearing from me anymore until the build is finished thank you.


According to cooling configurator, that model uses a reference design for the PCB, so.... Any of the Titan X waterblocks would work for that purpose. ^_^


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave7970*
> 
> It's actually the one non reference card by EVGA that has a backplate


When you are talking about water blocks, reference and non reference, is referring to the PCB design not the clock speeds. I would double check with EK of course but if the cooling configurator says a Titan block then it is the reference PCB.

http://configurator.ekwb.com/


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave7970*
> 
> You have been very helpful. One last thing I can't find the Hydro Copper by EVGA so it's looking like I'm going to have to purchase a regular 980 ti and get a block on it. My question is is what water block by ek is compatible with the non-reference 980 ti model number 4995-kr. I know I'm asking a lot of questions but if we can just get this last part situated you won't be hearing from me anymore until the build is finished thank you.


The 4995 use a reference PCB design so any of our Titan X block and backplate will fit on this card


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> This is one of the advantages of the ZMT tubing....it's not a PVC tubing


Is it a neoprene based tubing?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Is it a neoprene based tubing?


It's EPDM rubber. It's just like Norprene


----------



## dave7970

You all have been so helpful. I tried to get these questions answered at toms but never got much help.
I have ordered the 140mm rad the res the tubing, coolant, and the fittings from ek earlier today. Going to order the 980ti from newegg and now I gotta make a new order for the water block for that. I'm going to get the solid black one....going for kind of an automotive theme since this whole rig will be the hub for the shop that I work at, so it's gotta look the part. Will post pictures once everything starts getting here. The predator should be here tomorrow or Wednesday, and hopefully the other stuff from ek will make it later this week. And then the gpu will take a bit to travel. I have plenty of time to watch and absorb alot of custom loop setup vis around the web, so it seems things are falling into place nicely. ...I do wish I could of found the Hydro Copper 980 from evga, but o well. I'll use it as an excuse to upgrade to a ti. I'll never fully utilize it like my ti classy at home but o well.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave7970*
> 
> You all have been so helpful. I tried to get these questions answered at *toms* but *never got much help*.


I wouldn't take much stock in anything over there says. I watched a thread unfold that consisted of telling a new PC user that he can't run his computer until he gets a new cooler for his AMD 8350 and that the stock one will burn his CPU up and will damage it yadda yadda and like, EVERYONE was saying the same thing. Seriously.....how stupid can they get lol


----------



## dave7970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> I wouldn't take much stock in anything over there says. I watched a thread unfold that consisted of telling a new PC user that he can't run his computer until he gets a new cooler for his AMD 8350 and that the stock one will burn his CPU up and will damage it yadda yadda and like, EVERYONE was saying the same thing. Seriously.....how stupid can they get lol


well...
I understand what your getting at, but I dont think this is the place to get into that, lol.
Needless to say, I will be posting my build log here on overclock.net
Seems the user appreciation level here is second to none.


----------



## SpykeZ

I hate build logs








they make me want to spend money I don't have on things I don't need to do things I don't do.


----------



## HatallaS

^^^ story of my life! It's the best and worst feeling in the world.


----------



## dave7970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> I hate build logs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they make me want to spend money I don't have on things I don't need to do things I don't do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> ^^^ story of my life! It's the best and worst feeling in the world.


Haha. Me as well gents.
But I sure love it though


----------



## Ceadderman

But they're so awesome though. I love email because it allows me to see what people are doing to see if I can use/perfect on my build while I am modding. I do have some self control. Not much but enough to pass on the stuff I cannot afford.









~Ceadder


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> But they're so awesome though. I love email because it allows me to see what people are doing to see if I can use/perfect on my build while I am modding. I do have some self control. Not much but enough to pass on the stuff I cannot afford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Wasn't your CPU able to unlock like 2 more cores to make it an 8 core?


----------



## Ceadderman

My 1100T? Can it be unlocked? Never tried and wouldn't know where to begin if it can.









~Ceadder


----------



## KickAssCop

3 questions:

1) how big a performance jump can I expect going from H110i GT to Predator 360?
2) what do I need to add a GPU in the loop (I have never used water cooling equipment before just used AIO only so please give noob friendly answers maybe with links to EK website, I can sport another 140 mm rad in my case)?
3) will this fit in HAF X?

I already preordered the unit but now having doubts about needing it.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> 3 questions:
> 
> 1) how big a performance jump can I expect going from H110i GT to Predator 360?
> 2) what do I need to add a GPU in the loop (I have never used water cooling equipment before just used AIO only so please give noob friendly answers maybe with links to EK website, I can sport another 140 mm rad in my case)?
> 3) will this fit in HAF X?
> 
> I already preordered the unit but now having doubts about needing it.



You might have a drop of maybe 2c in temps
Since the Predator 360 comes with quick disconnect connectors, all you will have to buy is one of the prefilled waterblocks that we will sell and simply connect it with the same quick disconnect that will already be on the new prefilled GPU block on to you Predator. Very easy to do. The list of blocks will become available upon the release of the Predator 360 (October 19th).
Yes it should fit on the top of your case. Many people have fitted thick 360 there.


----------



## KickAssCop

I see in that case I will wait for the blocks and gpu equipment to see if 980 ti classifieds would be supported. Thanks for info. I was really tempted with the free worldwide shipping lol.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> If you use the same size of tubing then you will be able to reuse the same fittings....the one you need is : TUBE PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 15,9 / 9,5mm - Crystal Clear
> I don't think it will fit in push-pull.
> 
> In push or pull it should though.


Hmmm I really want to run in push/pull and after doing some research the total width would be 9.3cm so I think I'll go with the 780T instead which has 9cm of clearance. Being 3mm over may make it a bit tight but it should fit.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Hmmm I really want to run in push/pull and after doing some research the total width would be 9.3cm so I think I'll go with the 780T instead which has 9cm of clearance. Being 3mm over may make it a bit tight but it should fit.


You will be fine with the 780T


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> You will be fine with the 780T


Alright awesome!


----------



## wickedout

Add my EKWB 240 Predator to this list. Finally had a chance to build this rig up last night. Been busy the last past week with work. Busy weeks ahead so I had like 3 days to get my rig ready. Now she's done and the 240 Predator fits nicely in my Corsair 760T. Looks great man! Thanks EKWB for getting this to me on time and very fast. This damn AIO is one bad MOFO! Love it!!!


----------



## KedarWolf

Hey,

I'm having trouble keeping my tri-sli Titan X's cool even with ACX 2.0 coolers on all of them. My case would support an EK-XLC Predator 240 and an EK-XLC Predator 360.

Could i use the 360 with three Titan X EKWB waterblocks to cool my three GPUs effectively and the 240 on it's own for my 5960x?

Or would it all better to turn it all into one closed loop and connect the 360 and 240?









Edit: If I used active water cooled backplates as well on my Titan X's (the VRAM gets way to hot on those beasts) would a 360 cool all that or could I still have temp issues?


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I see in that case I will wait for the blocks and gpu equipment to see if 980 ti classifieds would be supported. Thanks for info. I was really tempted with the free worldwide shipping lol.


Let me jump in with a bit of extra info. We will not issue seperate SKUs for prefilled GPU water blocks, we will enable a special "predator enabled" order of most GPU blocks we actively sell. This will be like a service charge to prepare and fill the block for you. So if we sell the water block for your card we can prepare it for the Predator









Regarding the process of actually connecting the GPU block to 360 Predator - there is a teaser video posted somewhere here and on our official Youtube channel.


----------



## VSG

Here is the mentioned video:


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Let me jump in with a bit of extra info. We will not issue seperate SKUs for prefilled GPU water blocks, we will enable a special "predator enabled" order of most GPU blocks we actively sell. This will be like a service charge to prepare and fill the block for you. So if we sell the water block for your card we can prepare it for the Predator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the process of actually connecting the GPU block to 360 Predator - there is a teaser video posted somewhere here and on our official Youtube channel.


Can you buy the GPU tubing with the fittings for the Predator separately to attach GPU waterblocks?


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Let me jump in with a bit of extra info. We will not issue seperate SKUs for prefilled GPU water blocks, we will enable a special "predator enabled" order of most GPU blocks we actively sell. This will be like a service charge to prepare and fill the block for you. So if we sell the water block for your card we can prepare it for the Predator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the process of actually connecting the GPU block to 360 Predator - there is a teaser video posted somewhere here and on our official Youtube channel.


I see. This is great info. Do you think I can run one 980 ti classified and one 5930K on a single predator 360?
I already have a corsair h55 on one of my classifieds and was thinking of putting the second card with a 360 predator.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I'm having trouble keeping my tri-sli Titan X's cool even with ACX 2.0 coolers on all of them. My case would support an EK-XLC Predator 240 and an EK-XLC Predator 360.
> 
> Could i use the 360 with three Titan X EKWB waterblocks to cool my three GPUs effectively and the 240 on it's own for my 5960x?
> 
> Or would it all better to turn it all into one closed loop and connect the 360 and 240?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: If I used active water cooled backplates as well on my Titan X's (the VRAM gets way to hot on those beasts) would a 360 cool all that or could I still have temp issues?


With air cooling, I think the blower style coolers work better for sli/xfire since the cards don't dump heat on top of each other.

I would guess a full cover gpu block adds more flow resistance than a cpu block. Idk about the predator and how many full cover blocks the pump can handle, but I'd be surprised if it was powerful enough for a cpu block + 3 titanx blocks + 2 rads. That's a lot of stuff and while the pump is a good pump, it's not that powerful, it only uses 6W.


----------



## Ceadderman

That 3.2 pwm DDC will handle 3 blocks just fine. People seriously underestimate the capability of the DDC.









~Ceadder


----------



## Helmbo

Now that i see a EKWB representative mentions a prefilled GPU block can filled for you, if they have the GPU block in there store.

What will the cost be? and will there be 2x quick disconnect tubes comming along?

if so, how can i get it, if i preorder the 360 predator? - because i would like to buy a prefilled 980 ti MSI 6G gaming block + the accessori needed to connect it to the loop.

Thanks in advance


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmbo*
> 
> Now that i see a EKWB representative mentions a prefilled GPU block can filled for you, if they have the GPU block in there store.
> 
> What will the cost be? and will there be 2x quick disconnect tubes comming along?
> 
> if so, how can i get it, if i preorder the 360 predator? - because i would like to buy a prefilled 980 ti MSI 6G gaming block + the accessori needed to connect it to the loop.
> 
> Thanks in advance


The pre filled blocks will have the qdc's fitted so that is all you will need to connect it to the loop. As for release date and price, i don;t think there is any word on either of those yet.


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> The pre filled blocks will have the qdc's fitted so that is all you will need to connect it to the loop. As for release date and price, i don;t think there is any word on either of those yet.


Please give a date, so i have a excuse for buying/preorder the Predator 360







- im sitting on H110i GT for cpu, and Kraken G10 + H90 for gpu... but those Corsair pumps.....the noise they make, is terrrible, but properbly not a dealbreaker for most people. But for me, knowing there is a superior product, i want to upgrade.

I just took out my last mechanical disk, and went all in on ssd's, and the only high ''pitch'' noise i hear, are those pumps.


----------



## Ceadderman

Patience lad. Those will come soon enough. Just run the stock coolers on those card(s) and jump on the predator. The free shipping alone on the 360 makes it worth the wait.









~Ceadder


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> That 3.2 pwm DDC will handle 3 blocks just fine. People seriously underestimate the capability of the DDC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-ddc-3-2-pwm-laing-ddc-3-2-pwm
The spec sheet on that pump says 18W, yet the spec sheet on the predator says 6W for the pump?

https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-xlc-predator-240
The predator spec sheet says its got a pump type: Laing DDC 3.1 at 6W.

I'm not sayin it can't handle a cpu + 3 gpu blocks. I don't really know anything about the ddc type pumps or model numbers, I'm just looking at the power consumption of things.

A cheapo asetek pump needs 2.1W
The predator (and swiftech's aio) needs 6W
The pumps listed individually on ek's (and swiftech's) site generally need 18W

Some charts comparing 3.2 to 3.1 performance.
http://hw-lab.com/summary-of-laing-ddc-pumps.html


----------



## Djinn206

Any news on the case compatibility list yet? I really want to know if the Predator 360 can fit in the Corsair Air 540 case (in the front).


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmbo*
> 
> Please give a date, so i have a excuse for buying/preorder the Predator 360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - im sitting on H110i GT for cpu, and Kraken G10 + H90 for gpu... but those Corsair pumps.....the noise they make, is terrrible, but properbly not a dealbreaker for most people. But for me, knowing there is a superior product, i want to upgrade.
> 
> I just took out my last mechanical disk, and went all in on ssd's, and the only high ''pitch'' noise i hear, are those pumps.


The official release for the Predator 360 is October 19th. The price of a prefilled GPU will probably be release around this date or maybe a bit sooner.

And about your earlier question, like you've already been answered, the prefilled GPU blocks will come with tubing and QDC already attached on it so all you will need to do is to attach it to your Predator 360.


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> Any news on the case compatibility list yet? I really want to know if the Predator 360 can fit in the Corsair Air 540 case (in the front).


I own the Corsair Air 540 and I can confirm the Predator 360 will not fit in the front.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Really hoping you guys will send out the Predator 360 a bit early for those of us who preordered! It would be awesome if I could get it by Friday on the 16th because that way I could do my build over the weekend rather than get it on Monday and have to wait till Friday.







@EK-CEO @andrejEKWB


----------



## Ally1987

How is the noise level of Predator 240 under full load?


----------



## DyndaS

Can someone make a pump noise video







?


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> How is the noise level of Predator 240 under full load?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DyndaS*
> 
> Can someone make a pump noise video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Its really quiet, you can barely hear it. I can make a video, but to be honest once you set your bios to whatever temp increments you want, its super quiet.
I have mine set to do this:

Default fan speed: 30%
at 45c, increase fan to 45%

at 65c, increase fan to 55%

at 75c, increase fan to 65%

at 85+, increase fan to MAX.

I fold/BOINC so with all cores loaded, it goes as high as 65ish so fan alternates between 45% and 55%. Super quiet.


----------



## DyndaS

I just like totally silent PC in idle, so im little afraid that pump noise will be annyoing for me.

Hmmm... so if you increase fan you in the sam fan increase pump speed right?

My plan is cooling [email protected],5 [email protected],16V and GTX970 with predator 240 without adding other radiator for now.


----------



## Ceadderman

It would hardly be noticeable from my experience with DDC pumps. The only think that would make it noticeable IMHO is vibration from the pump cycling through the radiator to the case. But that can easily be handled with a vibration dampener of some sort applied to the fans to keep the vibrations dampened. I have two DDC pumps and while you can hear them, they're positively quiet when you're not directly in line with your case where they're mounted. I have them set so one runs at all times but have checked with both running at the same time.









~Ceadder


----------



## kx11

it's so funny the customs in my country investigated my order ( 240 ) because they don't know what is it so now it's a day late

that's ok , what scares me is breaking my order and the water leaking all over the box ( it happened before with another cooler , F*** USPS btw )


----------



## Ally1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Its really quiet, you can barely hear it. I can make a video, but to be honest once you set your bios to whatever temp increments you want, its super quiet.
> I have mine set to do this:
> 
> Default fan speed: 30%
> at 45c, increase fan to 45%
> 
> at 65c, increase fan to 55%
> 
> at 75c, increase fan to 65%
> 
> at 85+, increase fan to MAX.
> 
> I fold/BOINC so with all cores loaded, it goes as high as 65ish so fan alternates between 45% and 55%. Super quiet.


Thanks. That sounds very good. I'm considering this cooler or a H110i GT, but I am really picky when it comes to noise from the components.

And also - is the cpu-block on Predator 240 compatible with this motherboard? https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/P9X79/


----------



## crash01

What a nice and funny video!
I'm very curious about perfomance even with a CPU in between


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice and funny video!
> I'm very curious about perfomance even with a CPU in between


"[email protected]$!AAAAHHH $_=% the vater the vater!"









~Ceadder


----------



## VSG

That guy had uploaded a video earlier where he spilled coolant over the AIO PCB, ran the pump dry and people called it out on it. This re-upload is his version of being funny and sarcastic.


----------



## Kutalion

I find his trying hard to be funny quite sad.


----------



## elforeign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> I own the Corsair Air 540 and I can confirm the Predator 360 will not fit in the front.


oh man, this is a real shame. I guess that takes me out of the market for the EK Solution then.


----------



## Ally1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> I find his trying hard to be funny quite sad.


Same here. Hes not funny at all


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> I own the Corsair Air 540 and I can confirm the Predator 360 will not fit in the front.


Oh, that's a pity, but thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Alright my laziness has won over. Forget a custom loop. When the AMD version releases I'm buying a 360 version , two prefilled waterblocks for my 290X CF, and one(or two) prefilled rads. Won't have to put to much time into getting it altogether.

If I were to use the 360 version in a define S, do you think I can fit/use another 360mm rad in the front


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Alright my laziness has won over. Forget a custom loop. When the AMD version releases I'm buying a 360 version , two prefilled waterblocks for my 290X CF, and one(or two) prefilled rads. Won't have to put to much time into getting it altogether.
> 
> If I were to use the 360 version in a define S, do you think I can fit/use another 360mm rad in the front


There is no plan to do pre filled rads as far as i know.

The define s can fit 360 in the front and 420 in the top so i would assume it would fit.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> With air cooling, I think the blower style coolers work better for sli/xfire since the cards don't dump heat on top of each other.
> 
> I would guess a full cover gpu block adds more flow resistance than a cpu block. Idk about the predator and how many full cover blocks the pump can handle, but I'd be surprised if it was powerful enough for a cpu block + 3 titanx blocks + 2 rads. That's a lot of stuff and while the pump is a good pump, it's not that powerful, it only uses 6W.


I would use just a Predator 360 loop for three GPUs and keep my Corsair H110i GT for my CPU, it performs a bit better then a Predator 240 for it (my Phantom 820 doesn't support two 360s).

And I wouldn't use water cooled active backplates, just three full cover blocks for my Titan X's. Been researching it. If they can prefill the blocks for use in tri-sli I'd probably go that route. If not set them up myself using the 360.

So it would just be the 360 and nothing else for the GPUs. I think it's workable.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Alright my laziness has won over. Forget a custom loop. When the AMD version releases I'm buying a 360 version , two prefilled waterblocks for my 290X CF, and one(or two) prefilled rads. Won't have to put to much time into getting it altogether.
> 
> If I were to use the 360 version in a define S, do you think I can fit/use another 360mm rad in the front
> 
> 
> 
> There is no plan to do pre filled rads as far as i know.
> 
> The define s can fit 360 in the front and 420 in the top so i would assume it would fit.
Click to expand...

I just saw a Define S in the OCN watercooling club and picture gallery and I could swear that there is not enough room for two Predator 360s.









Unless the top Rad was a 360 and not a 240. The Front was most certainly a triple fan variety. Unless both units were of the 140 variety. So I could be wrong.









Edit: Post #91473 is the exact post in that thread
and yep those look to be a 240 and a 360 and there really is not much in the way of room between the 240 in the top and the 360 in the front. I doubt that a 480 would even fit in that case without extreme modding.









~Ceadder


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I just saw a Define S in the OCN watercooling club and picture gallery and I could swear that there is not enough room for two Predator 360s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless the top Rad was a 360 and not a 240. The Front was most certainly a triple fan variety. Unless both units were of the 140 variety. So I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I hope i'm right, been using this as a reference: http://imgur.com/BiBZVCO

May have been staring at it a little too much over the past weeks as it's what i'm gonna be jamming my 360 into.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah no bro.

You *might* be able to stick a 480 in there by itself (I have my doubts), but if you loot to the right where the Specs show the front sizes, you will see that the 360 is too tall to allow for that.

And keep in mind that these are all in one's and not standard length Radiators we're talking about. There is a pump/reservoir combo to account for.









~Ceadder


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The official release for the Predator 360 is October 19th. The price of a prefilled GPU will probably be release around this date or maybe a bit sooner.
> 
> And about your earlier question, like you've already been answered, the prefilled GPU blocks will come with tubing and QDC already attached on it so all you will need to do is to attach it to your Predator 360.


Me Happy


----------



## SCHNITZ3L

What I don't understand is why (in the manual) the 240 is only "capable to cope with expansion of the system with one additional waterblock, radiator and reservoir (optional)." and the 360 "is capable to cope with expansion of the system with additional 2 (two) waterblocks and 1 (one) radiator."

There is only one specification for the pump in the manual, so I'm assuming the same pump is used for both the 240 and the 360. Why does the 240 have less expansion options (disregarding the fact that it doesn't have QDCs)?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Alright my laziness has won over. Forget a custom loop. When the AMD version releases I'm buying a 360 version , two prefilled waterblocks for my 290X CF, and one(or two) prefilled rads. Won't have to put to much time into getting it altogether.
> 
> If I were to use the 360 version in a define S, do you think I can fit/use another 360mm rad in the front


We have no plans for prefilled radiators.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SCHNITZ3L*
> 
> What I don't understand is why (in the manual) the 240 is only "capable to cope with expansion of the system with one additional waterblock, radiator and reservoir (optional)." and the 360 "is capable to cope with expansion of the system with additional 2 (two) waterblocks and 1 (one) radiator."
> 
> There is only one specification for the pump in the manual, so I'm assuming the same pump is used for both the 240 and the 360. Why does the 240 have less expansion options (disregarding the fact that it doesn't have QDCs)?


It's simply to respect the basic rule of thumb of 1 120mm per component. Putting 1 CPU block and 2 GPU blocks on 1 240mm radiator would be pushing this rule. Like you said it's the same pump.


----------



## SCHNITZ3L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It's simply to respect the basic rule of thumb of 1 120mm per component. Putting 1 CPU block and 2 GPU blocks on 1 240mm radiator would be pushing this rule. Like you said it's the same pump.


Ah, I see, thanks. I'm planning on throwing in another 240mm radiator anyway, so all is good.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Can anyone confirm if the 360 is going to be shipped out a bit early for those who preordered like you guys did with the 240? Thanks


----------



## andrej124

Yes.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> There is no plan to do pre filled rads as far as i know.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> We have no plans for prefilled radiators.


I see, wrote about prefilled rads since the EK Manual for the Predator 240/360 mentions prefilled radiators along with prefilled waterblocks. So to make it easier for me I hope I'm right and it just hasn't been talked about much at EK


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I see, wrote about prefilled rads since the EK Manual for the Predator 240/360 mentions prefilled radiators along with prefilled waterblocks.


In fact it says *"A new pre-filled waterblock or radiator"*. I know it can be confusing but in other words it means "A new pre-filled waterblock or an additional radiator".


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> In fact it says *"A new pre-filled waterblock or radiator"*. I know it can be confusing but in other words it means "A new pre-filled waterblock or an additional radiator".


Aha, I had my hopes up...sigh

Well I guess I'll have to add radiators manually. Will you guys be selling the QDCs separately. Might buy and put together my own prefilled radiator.

Also can the fan orientation be changed?


----------



## Schurickan

Hi,
Maybe I've just missed this but does the 360 fit in the lower compartmet of a Caselabs S8? With the bracket between the fans and the radiator?
Excuse me if this already has been answered


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> We have no plans for prefilled radiators.
> It's simply to respect the basic rule of thumb of 1 120mm per component. Putting 1 CPU block and 2 GPU blocks on 1 240mm radiator would be pushing this rule. Like you said it's the same pump.


Without regard for the ratio of rads to heat sources, how many gpu blocks, in addition to the cpu block, can the predator pump handle? Somebody earlier was asking about a cpu + tri-sli setup and whether one pump could do it.


----------



## KedarWolf

And I asked instead of a single Predator 360 running 3 GPU blocks would it work better on one loop hooking up a Predator 240 AND a Predator 360 on one loop cooling a CPU and three GPUs instead of just one 360 doing the 3 GPUs.


----------



## swingarm

I REALLY want to get the 360 but for where I want to place it the tubes aren't long enough to reach the cpu and gpu. I'm going to go off and cry now.


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swingarm*
> 
> I REALLY want to get the 360 but for where I want to place it the tubes aren't long enough to reach the cpu and gpu. I'm going to go off and cry now.


Just some more tubing,

https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-tube-zmt-matte-black-15-9-9-5mm-3m-retail


----------



## swingarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Just some more tubing,
> 
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-tube-zmt-matte-black-15-9-9-5mm-3m-retail


Kind of a newbie at this, can I use it for both tubes? What about the ends on the tubes? I thought I could only modify the tube with the QDC.


----------



## Supergleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swingarm*
> 
> Kind of a newbie at this, can I use it for both tubes? What about the ends on the tubes? I thought I could only modify the tube with the QDC.


That's the beauty of EK's using off-the-shelf custom loop parts to create their AIO. You can expand the capabilities of the system using standard custom-loop parts.

I've already purchased that exact linked box of tubing and some extra, matching EK compression fittings to add my GPU to my 360 Predator. I'm probably going to just leave the QDC out of the loop entirely when I do it. Yes, it will involve draining and refilling the loop, but saves a lot of custom building as well.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Aha, I had my hopes up...sigh
> 
> Well I guess I'll have to add radiators manually. Will you guys be selling the QDCs separately. Might buy and put together my own prefilled radiator.
> 
> Also can the fan orientation be changed?


I don't yet know about the QDC being sold separately but there's a chance that we will.

Yes you can switch the fans to put them in push.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schurickan*
> 
> Hi,
> Maybe I've just missed this but does the 360 fit in the lower compartmet of a Caselabs S8? With the bracket between the fans and the radiator?
> Excuse me if this already has been answered


Not with the bracket between the fans and the radiator. Also, i'm not sure the tubing would be long enough out of the box to go from the side chamber to the motherboard.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Without regard for the ratio of rads to heat sources, how many gpu blocks, in addition to the cpu block, can the predator pump handle? Somebody earlier was asking about a cpu + tri-sli setup and whether one pump could do it.


A CPU + 3 GPU + at least 2 rads (i hope) would still be possible on the pump I think.


----------



## swingarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supergleep*
> 
> That's the beauty of EK's using off-the-shelf custom loop parts to create their AIO. You can expand the capabilities of the system using standard custom-loop parts.
> 
> I've already purchased that exact linked box of tubing and some extra, matching EK compression fittings to add my GPU to my 360 Predator. I'm probably going to just leave the QDC out of the loop entirely when I do it. Yes, it will involve draining and refilling the loop, but saves a lot of custom building as well.


Now I'm happy again.


----------



## iBruce

Akira brosephio, any word on replacements for the 140mm fans under recall?

Will we be able to install new fans without the noise this month October?

thanks


----------



## Vlada011

They are excellent, both.
If someone have place for 2x 240mm radiators maybe is best option to buy 2x 240mm version and sell one CPU block to buy block for GPU.
That's 2 loops in system and temps are probably incredible. 240mm radiator only for graphic card can cool down KPE with tons of voltages.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Akira brosephio, any word on replacements for the 140mm fans under recall?
> 
> Will we be able to install new fans without the noise this month October?
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Unfortunately it will most likely be for November sorry for the delay


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I don't yet know about the QDC being sold separately but there's a chance that we will.
> 
> Yes you can switch the fans to put them in push.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not with the bracket between the fans and the radiator. Also, i'm not sure the tubing would be long enough out of the box to go from the side chamber to the motherboard.
> A CPU + 3 GPU + at least 2 rads (i hope) would still be possible on the pump I think.


Thats Pretty cool. def cannot wait to get mine. i just purchased a Corsair 760T case for my Build. im planning on going with the 360. and since my case has water cooling holes in the back i was wondering if its possible to disconnect the hoses on the water blocks side (or rad) to route them.


----------



## Ceadderman

The QDC may not fit directly through but I don't sense to big a problem with the non QDC line. You can remove the fitting from that line to pull it through and return the fitting to it when done. Since I don't know the diameter of the QDC, I couldn't say if you can use the grommet for the other tube note if it will fit through the opening left behind.

Can someone confirm the diameter to lend an assist.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ally1987

Can anyone please confirm me if the Predator 240 wheter or not is compatible to my motherboard without have to buy any extra mounting hardware?
http://www.overclockers.ru/images/lab/2012/03/14/1/09_1_big.jpg


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> Can anyone please confirm me if the Predator 240 wheter or not is compatible to my motherboard without have to buy any extra mounting hardware?
> http://www.overclockers.ru/images/lab/2012/03/14/1/09_1_big.jpg


If it has holes going all the way through the PCB then no additional mounting hardware is required, if it doesn't have holes you will need the 2011 mounting kit, or you can saw off the 115* mounting screw.


----------



## Ally1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> If it has holes going all the way through the PCB then no additional mounting hardware is required, if it doesn't have holes you will need the 2011 mounting kit, or you can saw off the 115* mounting screw.


No, it doesn't have holes going through. So that does mean I'll have to buy these ones? https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-xlc-predator-2011-screw-set


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> No, it doesn't have holes going through. So that does mean I'll have to buy these ones? https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-xlc-predator-2011-screw-set


Yes I believe so


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> Can anyone please confirm me if the Predator 240 wheter or not is compatible to my motherboard without have to buy any extra mounting hardware?
> http://www.overclockers.ru/images/lab/2012/03/14/1/09_1_big.jpg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> If it has holes going all the way through the PCB then no additional mounting hardware is required, if it doesn't have holes you will need the 2011 mounting kit, or you can saw off the 115* mounting screw.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> No, it doesn't have holes going through. So that does mean I'll have to buy these ones? https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-xlc-predator-2011-screw-set


@Ally1987, yes this is what you need.


----------



## Vlada011

I don't need screws for 2011-3?
I have this motherboard from video clip









EKWB XLC-Predator 360 Installation Guide




Look only that fan connectors, so nice build system with finest machines for that purpose.
They connected PWM cable to fan header E, that's Chasis Fan 1A, and immediately bellow is D ( Chasis Fan 1B).


----------



## Jamesc

I installed my 240 with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut thermal paste in a Fractal Design Define XL R2. I'm very happy with the result. Tempartures are 10 degree lower then with my lapped Thermalright Archon SB-E with MX-4 thermal paste. CPU is also lapped.

The build quality is worth the price, great quality.

I had to redo the installation because I could not connect the CPU power connector. I will not make this fault ever again.


----------



## kx11

wow i'm impressed

so quit and efficient


----------



## Metros

Will the EK Predator 360mm fit at the top of the Corsair 780t as the total length is 415mm

Also has anyone got the EK Predator 240mm, want to ask a question


----------



## dave7970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Will the EK Predator 360mm fit at the top of the Corsair 780t as the total length is 415mm
> 
> Also has anyone got the EK Predator 240mm, want to ask a question


I have one, I have recently drained it since I'm adding a motherboard and gpu to the loop.
Going inside a Fractal Design R5


----------



## Ziver

Any news for early delivery for "360"


----------



## Alpina 7

This ^^


----------



## dayman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Any news for early delivery for "360"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Yes.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trespasser*


Am I missing something here?

Isn't this mounted the "wrong" way.


----------



## Ceadderman

Indeed it is. That pump should *never* be mounted upside down.









~Ceadder


----------



## kx11

i ran Furmark to stress the CPU and te fan a bit , the temps gets up to 105c 2 seconds after the tests starts and the fans speed up during that , is this normal ? or is it reading the temps wrong ?? because everything is fine during the tests , no flickering ...etc


----------



## Ceadderman

Don't run Furmark. Is no Bueno for CPU stressing.

What CPU are you stressing? Am on my phone so my apologies for not knowing.

~Ceadder


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Don't run Furmark. Is no Bueno for CPU stressing.
> 
> What CPU are you stressing? Am on my phone so my apologies for not knowing.
> 
> ~Ceadder


my cpu is 5930k , i use HWinfo 64 for temps log


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Am I missing something here?
> 
> Isn't this mounted the "wrong" way.


I swear i said that under this initial post and was told that the instillation instructions suggested it was fine.


----------



## Ceadderman

I need







of this. I don't have one and while I have seen EK bay reservoirs that inverted the pump(s) my instructions on my Dual v2 explicitly crossed out the inverted diagram in the user manual sheet.









~Ceadder


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> I checked the manual and this position is okay according to it


Feel free to consult this bloke. It was his installation i mentioned it on


----------



## kx11

this is during cinebench 15



this is while CPU is idle and fans set to Turbo



btw i didn't use any special thermal paste


----------



## King4x4

This is strange.

Most likely you have a mounting issue.


----------



## kx11

really ?


----------



## andrej124

Regarding the pump position debate ...

Anyone can open the installation manual online through our shop









Here it the installation manual for the Predator: https://shop.ekwb.com/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109863343.pdf


----------



## kx11

welp everything seems fine now

after re-installing chipset drivers and re-installing the mobo Bios now using AIDA64 stress test the temps never passes 84c


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> really ?


Is that a Stryker? If the 240 actually fits in Stryker i might get it instead of 360.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Is that a Stryker? If the 240 actually fits in Stryker i might get it instead of 360.


it fits in the CM Stryker but the fans are blocked almost 30% so i had to cut the top of the case a bit and drill some new holes for the screws of the 240 to fit


----------



## kx11

fixed it

turns out the ****** idiot at the hardware store installed it hastily

prepare for laughter



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







i had to to do it myself



now the temps are 25 to 30 in adle state


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Idk whats more funny. The guy installed it without removing the "*Please remove before use*" or that you had a hardware store install a AIO. ?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Idk whats more funny. The guy installed it without removing the "*Please remove before use*" or that you had a hardware store install a AIO. ?


i don't have time to do that trust me , work , kids and family takes it , also read above what i said about mounting it to that CM Stryker case

under stress 50c max


----------



## KickAssCop

50 C max under stress seems like a phenomenal upgrade compared to my Corsair that touches 70-72 C full load in Real Bench. Can you try real bench and report temps.


----------



## tiborrr12

It all depends on the contact between the core and IHS. Some CPUs are better (all LGA-2011(-3) CPUs, Intel LGA-1155 _Sandy Bridge_) at this than others.

Never compare two different CPUs, that normally leads to assumptions and we all know assumption is the mother of all fudge ups


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> 50 C max under stress seems like a phenomenal upgrade compared to my Corsair that touches 70-72 C full load in Real Bench. Can you try real bench and report temps.


never heard of that bench , i used aida64

i'll give realbench a try


----------



## kx11

5 minutes test , fans @ 100% speed


----------



## Ally1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> 5 minutes test , fans @ 100% speed


You should run a stresstest at least longer than 5 minutes...

Do you think the fans are noisy at 100% speed?


----------



## dayman

Seeing these temps and builds are getting me excited for when my predator arrives. I have some coolabratory liquid ultra arriving about the same time. I just hope I don't botch the delidding on my 3770k.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Do you guys have any idea when you will be shipping out the Predator 360 preorders? Would be really good for me if I could get mine by the 16th


----------



## Supergleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayman*
> 
> Seeing these temps and builds are getting me excited for when my predator arrives. I have some coolabratory liquid ultra arriving about the same time. I just hope I don't botch the delidding on my 3770k.


I delidded my 4770k over the weekend in anticipation of my Predator 360 as well. I used a Kurt vise on a Bridgeport and the whole job took about 5 minutes, most of which was spent looking for masking tape to cover the vise jaws. Cleaning up silicone from the IHS and chip PCB was the time consuming part. I found a fingernail seemed to work best. Just patience and care when scraping near the capacitors next to the CPU die. I threw on some MX-4 between the IHS and die, and also between IHS and temporary Hyper Evo 212 and that dropped my CPU temps over 10*. Looking forward to the Predator 360 to see what the temps get down to. I have an EK naked mount waiting in the wings as well.









C'mon EK! Go go Predator 360 early shipping announcement!


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> You should run a stresstest at least longer than 5 minutes...
> 
> Do you think the fans are noisy at 100% speed?


not noisy @ 100% ( 2250rpm ) but they make an audible noise

30% ( 772rpm ) you barely hear the fans from 2 feet away position


----------



## FreeElectron

How reliable is the pump?
I had a swiftech H240-x pump failing after about 3 days of usage on 100%.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> fixed it
> 
> turns out the ****** idiot at the hardware store installed it hastily
> 
> prepare for laughter
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to to do it myself
> 
> 
> 
> now the temps are 25 to 30 in adle state


Time to get a refund on the labor charge I think.









And you might inquire about their hiring process. No way anyone who doesn't read simple to follow instructions should even be working at a place like that. Not only do the included instruction sheet state to remove it. It's printed on the protective sticker. So the tech is twice herpaderp.









Did he seriously believe that paper of any sort goes between the heat generator and the cooling plate?









~Ceadder


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> fixed it
> 
> turns out the ****** idiot at the hardware store installed it hastily
> 
> 
> now the temps are 25 to 30 in adle state


why did either of you use so much paste?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Time to get a refund on the labor charge I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you might inquire about their hiring process. No way anyone who doesn't read simple to follow instructions should even be working at a place like that. Not only do the included instruction sheet state to remove it. It's printed on the protective sticker. So the tech is twice herpaderp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he seriously believe that paper of any sort goes between the heat generator and the cooling plate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


reported that kid to the manger and he said it's gonna be ugly for him and his CV


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> reported that kid to the manger and he said it's gonna be ugly for him and his CV


Ive left plastic on something before... BUT it was clear and didnt stick out past the sides nor have any indication it ws there... thankfully i noticed it before i mounted it.. but i did waste paste...thats been many many years ago....to give you an idea i think it was a masscool heatsink...


----------



## Metros

Can an EK member give me confirmation that the EK Predator 360mm will fit at the top of an Corsair 780t, as the total length of the AIO is 415mm


----------



## Alpina 7

id like to confirm this for the top of a 760T


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Can an EK member give me confirmation that the EK Predator 360mm will fit at the top of an Corsair 780t, as the total length of the AIO is 415mm


Guys, we tried to make a list of compatible cases internally but it turned out that this job is almost impossible to complete as the only 100% correct info would be to have each and every case in house and trying to measure the clearing. We don't have many different cases in house (we use mostly our own EK Vultures and In-Win cases) so the only way for you guys is to take the measurements yourself if you have the Case at home. You should be able to see if the clearing is big enough with the dimensions we gave you.

We are also putting together a webpage where existing owners of Predators will be asked to contribute to the list of cases where Predator was already installed and we will share this list with everybody. This will help, but it will be some time before enough cases are confirmed to be useful.

Thank you for your understanding.

Regards Mark


----------



## AngryGoldfish

I was gonna say that it's entirely implausible to expect EK to be able to test fit the Predator in every single case that supports water cooling, which is dozens and dozens by now.


----------



## reset1101

Hi all. Im thinking about trying the Predator 240 and I have some doubts. Im a trully silence freak. The loudest thing in my system even at full load is the noise the Caviar Greens make just by being on. So its really silent.

So Im worried about if this kit makes any noise pump. And out of the box the 2 fans and the pump are PWM controlled by the same channel, so you cant control each component individually. Im sure the fans will be silent at 30%, but I wonder what the performance at that fan/pump speeds might be. And if I would notice any improvement over the H100i + 2 noiseblocker fans I have right now.

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I was gonna say that it's entirely implausible to expect EK to be able to test fit the Predator in every single case that supports water cooling, which is dozens and dozens by now.


No, you just test the mainstream cases like some of Corsair, Phanteks and Nzxt, I do understand that is a long list but cases that support 360mm is still hard to tell if the EK Predator 360mm will fit as it is 415mm length, also it is hard to find the exact measurements where the radiator can fit, I know the Corsair 780t can fit a 400mm radiator (it is quite close), however can it fit an extra 15mm in it.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> No, you just test the mainstream cases like some of Corsair, Phanteks and Nzxt, I do understand that is a long list but cases that support 360mm is still hard to tell if the EK Predator 360mm will fit as it is 415mm length, also it is hard to find the exact measurements where the radiator can fit, I know the Corsair 780t can fit a 400mm radiator (it is quite close), however can it fit an extra 15mm in it.


The problem with this is the inevitable, "You tested the Phanteks Enthoo LUXE, but what about the EVOLV? You tested the NXZT H440 Stealth revision, but what about the original? You tested the CaseLabs S5, but what about the S3? You tested the Corsair 780t, but what about the 760t? You tested the Cooler Master HAF 932 Advanced, but what about the 932?"

It's not like the NZXT Kraken X61, where it's an normal sized 280mm radiator. Cases were specifically designed to fit those radiators or they weren't. Not all cases were designed to fit the awkward dimensions of the Predator. This is why it's an unrealistically large job that could be resolved with a specific blog on their website detailing who has tested what with what, or you just measure the case yourself. If you don't own the case, create a thread asking for all owners to measure for you. In my opinion, that would be sharing the responsibility. That's what I did with my Fractal Define R4. I wanted to see if the 240 Predator would fit in the top of the case. According to my measurements, it wouldn't. However it would fit in the R5 as you can remove the optical bay in that case. Confirm it will fit in the R5 and you'll inevitably keep getting the question, "but will it fit in the R4?" This is potentially a lot of emails for something that could be resolved with a tape measure, or like I said, sharing the responsibility by asking the community what the measurements are, or whether anyone else has tried to fit the cooler.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> The problem with this is the inevitable, "You tested the Phanteks Enthoo LUXE, but what about the EVOLV? You tested the NXZT H440 Stealth revision, but what about the original? You tested the CaseLabs S5, but what about the S3? You tested the Corsair 780t, but what about the 760t? You tested the Cooler Master HAF 932 Advanced, but what about the 932?"
> 
> It's not like the NZXT Kraken X61, where it's an normal sized 280mm radiator. Cases were specifically designed to fit those radiators or they weren't. Not all cases were designed to fit the awkward dimensions of the Predator. This is why it's an unrealistically large job that could be resolved with a specific blog on their website detailing who has tested what with what, or you just measure the case yourself. If you don't own the case, create a thread asking for all owners to measure for you. In my opinion, that would be sharing the responsibility. That's what I did with my Fractal Define R4. I wanted to see if the 240 Predator would fit in the top of the case. According to my measurements, it wouldn't. However it would fit in the R5 as you can remove the optical bay in that case. Confirm it will fit in the R5 and you'll inevitably keep getting the question, "but will it fit in the R4?" This is potentially a lot of emails for something that could be resolved with a tape measure, or like I said, sharing the responsibility by asking the community what the measurements are, or whether anyone else has tried to fit the cooler.


Yeah, I do agree, that would take a long time. Also like you say, it is an old size at 415mm

I do not have the case but I will try and find out, finding someone with a 420mm radiator in a Corsair 780t is going to be quite hard but I can try to find someone with the radiator

Also, I did not know if anyone at EK has been using the Corsair 780t, as someone asked EK about another Corsair case and EK said it does not fit in it. So it was worth asking just to make sure before I try and find someone with it.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Guys, we tried to make a list of compatible cases internally but it turned out that this job is almost impossible to complete as the only 100% correct info would be to have each and every case in house and trying to measure the clearing. We don't have many different cases in house (we use mostly our own EK Vultures and In-Win cases) so the only way for you guys is to take the measurements yourself if you have the Case at home. You should be able to see if the clearing is big enough with the dimensions we gave you.
> 
> We are also putting together a webpage where existing owners of Predators will be asked to contribute to the list of cases where Predator was already installed and we will share this list with everybody. This will help, but it will be some time before enough cases are confirmed to be useful.
> 
> Thank you for your understanding.
> 
> Regards Mark


You can ask the website devs to create a list of compatible cases.
The list should include images that were sent by users showing the product installed in the case and mentioning if it is compatible or not.
Initially, the list will be small but after a while it will get bigger.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> why did either of you use so much paste?


I'm surprised I'm the only one wondering this. Not only that, the IHS doesn't expand out that far on the block itself so he's literally going to have wet paste just dangling over the board.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> The problem with this is the inevitable, "You tested the Phanteks Enthoo LUXE, but what about the EVOLV? You tested the NXZT H440 Stealth revision, but what about the original? You tested the CaseLabs S5, but what about the S3? You tested the Corsair 780t, but what about the 760t? You tested the Cooler Master HAF 932 Advanced, but what about the 932?"
> 
> It's not like the NZXT Kraken X61, where it's an normal sized 280mm radiator. Cases were specifically designed to fit those radiators or they weren't. Not all cases were designed to fit the awkward dimensions of the Predator. This is why it's an unrealistically large job that could be resolved with a specific blog on their website detailing who has tested what with what, or you just measure the case yourself. If you don't own the case, create a thread asking for all owners to measure for you. In my opinion, that would be sharing the responsibility. That's what I did with my Fractal Define R4. I wanted to see if the 240 Predator would fit in the top of the case. According to my measurements, it wouldn't. However it would fit in the R5 as you can remove the optical bay in that case. Confirm it will fit in the R5 and you'll inevitably keep getting the question, "but will it fit in the R4?" This is potentially a lot of emails for something that could be resolved with a tape measure, or like I said, sharing the responsibility by asking the community what the measurements are, or whether anyone else has tried to fit the cooler.


I cannot get an answer at the moment, even with posting on 4 different topics and websites.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I cannot get an answer at the moment, even with posting on 4 different topics and websites.


its not extremely widespread yet.. it literally just came out... there is no substitute for doing the legwork yourself.. i understand someone doesnt want to buy something that wont fit in their case... but they could never account for all the variables that might not make it fit in all circumstances... there are literally thousands of combinations of hardware for every case out there... that would take forever... best you could hope for is that someone else has tried it or measure the case yourself....they have given you dimensions on their website... if you need conversion theres a million distance conversions calculators on the net... or do the math yourself







Im really not trying to be rude but sometimes you really do have to put effort into it... assuming you dont have the case or the predator you would need to compare the dimensions both give... and account for the hardware you are going to put in... to me thats part of the experience...am i just too old school?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> its not extremely widespread yet.. it literally just came out... there is no substitute for doing the legwork yourself.. i understand someone doesnt want to buy something that wont fit in their case... but they could never account for all the variables that might not make it fit in all circumstances... there are literally thousands of combinations of hardware for every case out there... that would take forever... best you could hope for is that someone else has tried it or measure the case yourself....they have given you dimensions on their website... if you need conversion theres a million distance conversions calculators on the net... or do the math yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im really not trying to be rude but sometimes you really do have to put effort into it... assuming you dont have the case or the predator you would need to compare the dimensions both give... and account for the hardware you are going to put in... to me thats part of the experience...am i just too old school?


You think I have not put the effort in, I have checked many different website, youtube videos, asked different people, there are some 415mm radiators but I cannot find anyone with the same case. The Corsair 780t can fit a 400mm radiator but I am not sure about 415mm


----------



## Ceadderman

Well I think we as a community can help EK put together a compatibility list.

I will start of by confirming that all the HAF Mid and Full Tower cases can accept a minimum of 240mm if not 360mm units with or without modding. 932 will take a 360. HAFx will take a 360. 922 a 240 and the 935 can take both.

Now for those of you with other cases that know the size constraints of those cases, maybe you can help out future watercoolers by chiming in.









I guess I could do the work if need be but this is a one for all and all for one suggestion.









~Ceadder


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You think I have not put the effort in, I have checked many different website, youtube videos, asked different people, there are some 415mm radiators but I cannot find anyone with the same case. The Corsair 780t can fit a 400mm radiator but I am not sure about 415mm


Im not implying you havent done any work... im saying if you have the case measure it out... if you dont take the measurements they give and the measurements of what you are putting in and do the math... then look at pictures to see if there would be any complications...this isnt fool proof but it will give you an idea...or you can wait until someone tries to fit it into the same case...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well I think we as a community can help EK put together a compatibility list.
> 
> I will start of by confirming that all the HAF Mid and Full Tower cases can accept a minimum of 240mm if not 360mm units with or without modding. 932 will take a 360. HAFx will take a 360. 922 a 240 and the 935 can take both.
> 
> Now for those of you with other cases that know the size constraints of those cases, maybe you can help out future watercoolers by chiming in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I could do the work if need be but this is a one for all and all for one suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


it could be added as as a table on the OP here?


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes. Or even both here and EK. Which I will assume would be more preferable.









~Ceadder


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Im not implying you havent done any work... im saying if you have the case measure it out... if you dont take the measurements they give and the measurements of what you are putting in and do the math... then look at pictures to see if there would be any complications...this isnt fool proof but it will give you an idea...or you can wait until someone tries to fit it into the same case...
> it could be added as as a table on the OP here?


I have found the measurements and the 780T has exactly 9CM of clearance which is enough to fit the 240/360 in push/pull. As for length I have not found what the exact limit for the length is but TTL from OC3D was able to fit a Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 360 no problem and that rads length is 400mm. http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p1206_Alphacool-NexXxoS-Monsta-360---White-Special-Edition-.html



Just by eyeing it looks like 415mm shouldnt have any problems with fitting. I am getting both this case and AIO within two weeks so I should be able to 100% confirm then.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Also for anyone that is wondering all Predator 360 preorders are shipping by Thursday next week


----------



## Jyve

It's also not as simple as just taking measurements of a case and saying 'it fits'

In my case (so to speak)either the FD arc mini r2 or the predator has some oddball location for fan screws. It would seem to make sense if a 280mm rad will fit in the top the predator 240 would with ease. Doesn't seem to be the case. It would appear that for some reason the fans will not align with the holes provided in the case.

I agree that this would be a long and involved process. I'm not entirely sure what could be done to change this. I do know it cost me the free shipping on a product I wanted.

I don't know what shipping is to me but this would likely cost me that amount and should it turn out not to fit, what, roughly 20% in loss selling a used product or X amount in returning it to ekwb.

Want to reiterate that I don't hold this against ekwb.

Maybe I'll just buy the thing and hope it helps others with my case.


----------



## Ceadderman

Maybe because the mounting area for a 120 is smaller than for a 140. Although that can be sidestepped using 140 to 120 adapter plates if therequired is enough room between the main board and the top of the case. Koolance also makes Radiator mounts and there are the EK Radiator mounts that could possibly be used to secure the Predator to the same location. Sure it would take a bit of work but I'm sure that it could be done so long as a 280 will fit that case.









~Ceadder


----------



## DyndaS

What do you think about cooling 4690k (4,5 GHZ @ 1,16V) + GTX 970 (1450-1500 Mhz) by Predator 240? Anyone tryed cool CPU + GPU with single 240mm rad?

Im thinking about temps with ~1000 rpm on the fans.

Yes im buying 240 becouse i can get it for half price of the new one.
No, i don't wanna add another 120/240mm rad for now, but i will some day.


----------



## tiborrr12

Yes, it will work fine. I run 5930K @ 4.2GHz and 970GTX on a single PE 240 radiator and it works great!


----------



## DyndaS

What can you tell me about your GPU temps in games and fans rpm?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Im not implying you havent done any work... im saying if you have the case measure it out... if you dont take the measurements they give and the measurements of what you are putting in and do the math... then look at pictures to see if there would be any complications...this isnt fool proof but it will give you an idea...or you can wait until someone tries to fit it into the same case...
> it could be added as as a table on the OP here?


I do not have the case yet, so it is not possible


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DyndaS*
> 
> What can you tell me about your GPU temps in games and fans rpm?


Will check in the evening (Aerofly FS or BF4)


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> Yes, it will work fine. I run 5930K @ 4.2GHz and 970GTX on a single PE 240 radiator and it works great!


I want to know about the temps too!


----------



## johnnyw

Im sure its mentioned about thousend times, but how the Predator 240 pump would handle extra 240 rad, reservoir & gpu block?

Anyone here allready expanded? If so what kind of temps you guys are seeing?


----------



## KedarWolf

The Predator 360 uses a 12 volt pump. You think with no CPU on the loop it would cool three Titan X's?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> The Predator 360 uses a 12 volt pump. You think with no CPU on the loop it would cool three Titan X's?


I answered my own question thanks to Google. Seems one pump and TWO 360 rads would be needed for three Titan X's


----------



## dayman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> The Predator 360 uses a 12 volt pump. You think with no CPU on the loop it would cool three Titan X's?


Wouldn't it be more economical to just do a full custom loop in this situation? It sounds like your simply using the predator for the parts in the construction of a custom loop.

Unless your thinking of chaining 3 prefilled titan water blocks using the qdc. You will still be doing the draining and refilling and leak testing when you take off the cpu block in that situation, basically negating the point of buying an AIO cooler.


----------



## DyndaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> Will check in the evening (Aerofly FS or BF4)


We are waiting


----------



## NKrader

im in awe for how many vendor reps are present. its awesome.


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> You can ask the website devs to create a list of compatible cases.
> The list should include images that were sent by users showing the product installed in the case and mentioning if it is compatible or not.
> Initially, the list will be small but after a while it will get bigger.


This is exactly what we are going to do. We have it programmed already, so the community can contribute to the list and we will reward the community for doing so


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> This is exactly what we are going to do. We have it programmed already, so the community can contribute to the list and we will reward the community for doing so


Do you know when it will be up on the website.


----------



## fixall

I have an EK Predator 360 and a Phantek Evolv ATX on pre-order. As soon as they arrive I'll be sure to post how well the Predator fits in both the top and front of the case. Mad props to EK for being SO involved in this release. I wish some other vendors would follow suit.

On another note... I just found out the Asus 980 Ti Poseidon uses nickel plated, copper water channels so... Yay! Shouldn't have any corrosion issues hooking one up to a Predator.

Any final word on whether or not EK will be selling the quick disconnects separately? And if not any place I can buy a compatible set??


----------



## kilo7echo

I Just got my predator 240 today and man this thing is cool. It was a little tough finding a spot in my Enthoo Luxe as the top mount for it was really close to the header pins on the motherboard with 0 clearance to plug it in. I decided to mount in the front instead but then had issues with the cpu fan cable length. I plugged into the PWM hub for the case instead. But temps seem great and much quieter than my corsair h100igtx


----------



## WheelZ0713

Boom! Just ordered my 360!

Will be picking up the Define S, delidding my 4770K and slamming that bad boy on ASAP. Hoping to get to get somewhere near 5Ghz.

Quick side note? Anyone use CLU as the thermal paste between the IHS and the waterblock? I'll be using it between the die and the IHS obviously. Figure i may as well use it for both.


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> Boom! Just ordered my 360!
> 
> Will be picking up the Define S, delidding my 4770K and slamming that bad boy on ASAP. Hoping to get to get somewhere near 5Ghz.
> 
> Quick side note? Anyone use CLU as the thermal paste between the IHS and the waterblock? I'll be using it between the die and the IHS obviously. Figure i may as well use it for both.


i Use CLU between die and IHS - and the IHS and block. i run a dellided 4770k 4,6 Ghz, and it never breaks 52c during gaming at 1440P with a 1500mhz 980 ti gpu, and mostly it sits on 45-48c. Ambient is arround 22, and no aircondition. only scandinavian weather










im using a corsair H110i GT cooler with 2 x Noctua 140mm flx fans at 900-1100 rpm in pull.

hope it helps.


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmbo*
> 
> i Use CLU between die and IHS - and the IHS and block. i run a dellided 4770k 4,6 Ghz, and it never breaks 52c during gaming at 1440P with a 1500mhz 980 ti gpu, and mostly it sits on 45-48c. Ambient is arround 22, and no aircondition. only scandinavian weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im using a corsair H110i GT cooler


Perfect. How many volts you use at 4.6?


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> Perfect. How many volts you use at 4.6?


at work atm, but i use the OC step up ( automated overclock ) on my asus hero vi motherboard. i just ticked the 4,6 ghz box. not sure what voltage that would be though.


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmbo*
> 
> at work atm, but i use the OC step up ( automated overclock ) on my asus hero vi motherboard. i just ticked the 4,6 ghz box. not sure what voltage that would be though.


Sweet, i guess your voltage would be variable then. No stress...


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> IAny final word on whether or not EK will be selling the quick disconnects separately? And if not any place I can buy a compatible set??


Yes, very soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> Boom! Just ordered my 360!
> 
> Will be picking up the Define S, delidding my 4770K and slamming that bad boy on ASAP. Hoping to get to get somewhere near 5Ghz.
> 
> Quick side note? Anyone use CLU as the thermal paste between the IHS and the waterblock? I'll be using it between the die and the IHS obviously. Figure i may as well use it for both.


Yes, it's a wise choice to put CLU between die and IHS, I have used this extensively when 'fixing' Ivy Bridge and Haswell CPUs for people to use in their daily gaming rigs. Finish it off with RVT to look like stock and call it a day.


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> Yes, very soon.
> Yes, it's a wise choice to put CLU between die and IHS, I have used this extensively when 'fixing' Ivy Bridge and Haswell CPUs for people to use in their daily gaming rigs. Finish it off with RVT to look like stock and call it a day.


RVT?


----------



## tiborrr12

RTV, sorry. Room Temperature Vulcanization







Basically the same stuff used by Intel to attach the IHS lid to the CPU packaging.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RTV_silicone


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmbo*
> 
> i Use CLU between die and IHS - and the IHS and block. i run a dellided 4770k 4,6 Ghz, and it never breaks 52c during gaming at 1440P with a 1500mhz 980 ti gpu, and mostly it sits on 45-48c. Ambient is arround 22, and no aircondition. only scandinavian weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im using a corsair H110i GT cooler with 2 x Noctua 140mm flx fans at 900-1100 rpm in pull.
> 
> hope it helps.


What Noctua fans you got, also are they quiet


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> Yes, it will work fine. I run 5930K @ 4.2GHz and 970GTX on a single PE 240 radiator and it works great!


Really! I will try to remove plastic HDD Hot Swap Bay from Obsidian 650D and than I have place for 360 version.
99% will fit.


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> What Noctua fans you got, also are they quiet


I use 2 x NF-A14 with a fan controller called nzxt sentry 3. i run both fans at arround 1000 rpm. and yes they are quiet.


----------



## HatallaS

any one catch the new Linus video about future proofing?
I spotted a 360 with quick disconnect on the GPU and CPU.
I am guessing a review is coming soon.


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> any one catch the new Linus video about future proofing?
> I spotted a 360 with quick disconnect on the GPU and CPU.
> I am guessing a review is coming soon.


Its EKWB's new product, called Predator 360.


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmbo*
> 
> Its EKWB's new product, called Predator 360.


No ****... In what thread am in again?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

lol


----------



## tiborrr12

_"Calma ragazzi... calma!"_



Also, for anybody interested - practically linear PWM response curve on DDC pump / Vardar fans on EK-XLC Predator:


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> Yes, very soon.


Excellent news!


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> No ****... In what thread am in again?


hahaha, i just realised wich thread i replyed to







hehhehe... but now you know


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DyndaS*
> 
> What can you tell me about your GPU temps in games and fans rpm?


With PE240, Vardar F3-120, Supremacy MX and EK-FC970 GTX TF5 I get the following after 1 hours of BF4:


Ci7 5930K @ 4.2GHz
MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G @ ~ 1500/1825MHz

Basically, this is what you get with Predator 240 + GPU block as well


----------



## DyndaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> With PE240, Vardar F3-120, Supremacy MX and EK-FC970 GTX TF5 I get the following after 1 hours of BF4:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ci7 5930K @ 4.2GHz
> MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G @ ~ 1500/1825MHz
> 
> Basically, this is what you get with Predator 240 + GPU block as well


Nice









You didint told us about fan rpm settings.

If you will have time some day to play set it on ~1000 rpm


----------



## tiborrr12

They run roundabout 1400rpm


----------



## reset1101

Hi. Can anyone tell me what performance could I expect with the 240 model if setting the pump/fan rpms to 30-35% to keep it silent? It would be to cool a 6700k with soft OC.

Thanks.


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reset1101*
> 
> Hi. Can anyone tell me what performance could I expect with the 240 model if setting the pump/fan rpms to 30-35% to keep it silent? It would be to cool a 6700k with soft OC.
> 
> Thanks.


35% PWM should be in the ~ 900rpm fan / 1700rpm pump speed, which is considered inaudible. Your mechanical hard drives will be louder!

Yes, it will cool your OCed Skylake just fine. Guaranteed!


----------



## Revan654

Are these AIO maintenance free like Corsair and NZXT?


----------



## kilo7echo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reset1101*
> 
> Hi. Can anyone tell me what performance could I expect with the 240 model if setting the pump/fan rpms to 30-35% to keep it silent? It would be to cool a 6700k with soft OC.
> 
> Thanks.


I would agree with Tibor. Even at 50% they can barely be heard. My 6700k has barely broken 140 on ultra in BF4 with a few hours game play. My corsair cooler did about 160 for the same amount. Just upgraded yesterday so you should be in good shape.


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Are these AIO maintenance free like Corsair and NZXT?


Ofcourse. Check out the Product presentation page and installation manual here:
- http://predator.ekwb.com/
- https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-xlc-predator-240
- https://shop.ekwb.com/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109863343.pdf


----------



## reset1101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> 35% PWM should be in the ~ 900rpm fan / 1700rpm pump speed, which is considered inaudible. Your mechanical hard drives will be louder!
> 
> Yes, it will cool your OCed Skylake just fine. Guaranteed!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilo7echo*
> 
> I would agree with Tibor. Even at 50% they can barely be heard. My 6700k has barely broken 140 on ultra in BF4 with a few hours game play. My corsair cooler did about 160 for the same amount. Just upgraded yesterday so you should be in good shape.


Thanks a lot for your help guys. EK_tiborrr, I live in Spain so I would buy it in the european store, but I cant find the return policies if I dont like the product or if it doesnt work as it should. Can you help me or post me a link where this information is available?

Thanks again.


----------



## tiborrr12

I have very little experiences with such questions, but Iyou may find information that you are looking for here: https://shop.ekwb.com/returns/


----------



## reset1101

Thanks a lot for your help, thats just what I needed


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmbo*
> 
> I use 2 x NF-A14 with a fan controller called nzxt sentry 3. i run both fans at arround 1000 rpm. and yes they are quiet.


Where they quieter than the Vardar fans at the same RPM, I was thinking about getting the NF F12 1000RPM for the EK Predator


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmbo*
> 
> hahaha, i just realised wich thread i replyed to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehhehe... but now you know


Hehehe it's all good man


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Where they quieter than the Vardar fans at the same RPM, I was thinking about getting the NF F12 1000RPM for the EK Predator


Don't waste your money. The included Vardar fans are much better on this rad than the NF-F12 fans. If you don't plan on controlling the fans for some reason and want lower max speed fans there too there are better fans for the money including the Vardar F1-120, the Gentle Typhoon AP-13 and the eLoop B12-2.


----------



## Monomyth

Has EK released a planned list of pre-filled QDC GPU blocks yet?


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Where they quieter than the Vardar fans at the same RPM, I was thinking about getting the NF F12 1000RPM for the EK Predator


wait wait mate...

In a later post some one asked:

Quick side note? Anyone use CLU as the thermal paste between the IHS and the waterblock? I'll be using it between the die and the IHS obviously. Figure i may as well use it for both.

And I replied:

i Use CLU between die and IHS - and the IHS and block. i run a dellided 4770k 4,6 Ghz, and it never breaks 52c during gaming at 1440P with a 1500mhz 980 ti gpu, and mostly it sits on 45-48c. Ambient is arround 22, and no aircondition. only scandinavian weather smile.gif

im using a corsair H110i GT cooler with 2 x Noctua 140mm flx fans at 900-1100 rpm in pull.

I dont have the predator, and dont replace vardar fans with noctua.

In my own experience when we talk radiator fans, i would opt for the following, and thats MY opinion:

Vardar/GT-typhoon > thermaltake riing > noctua. They are the best bet going from best performance/noise ratio. ohh, and just to mention. nearly all fans sound whisper quiet at sub 1000 rpm. though the mentioned fans are good at pushing/pulling air at those speeds.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monomyth*
> 
> Has EK released a planned list of pre-filled QDC GPU blocks yet?


We haven't but what will probably happen, is that on our Webshop, you will have a "Predator-ready" option on almost every GPU blocks we have for an extra fee to cover the added coolant/tubing/fittings/QDC.

Our resellers, will probably only offer the most popular blocks (mainly reference blocks) in a prefilled format.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmbo*
> 
> wait wait mate...
> 
> In a later post some one asked:
> 
> Quick side note? Anyone use CLU as the thermal paste between the IHS and the waterblock? I'll be using it between the die and the IHS obviously. Figure i may as well use it for both.
> 
> And I replied:
> 
> i Use CLU between die and IHS - and the IHS and block. i run a dellided 4770k 4,6 Ghz, and it never breaks 52c during gaming at 1440P with a 1500mhz 980 ti gpu, and mostly it sits on 45-48c. Ambient is arround 22, and no aircondition. only scandinavian weather smile.gif
> 
> im using a corsair H110i GT cooler with 2 x Noctua 140mm flx fans at 900-1100 rpm in pull.
> 
> I dont have the predator, and dont replace vardar fans with noctua.
> 
> In my own experience when we talk radiator fans, i would opt for the following, and thats MY opinion:
> 
> Vardar/GT-typhoon > thermaltake riing > noctua. They are the best bet going from best performance/noise ratio. ohh, and just to mention. nearly all fans sound whisper quiet at sub 1000 rpm. though the mentioned fans are good at pushing/pulling air at those speeds.


I know, you do not have the EK Predator, I just cannot decide between the Vardar fans or Noctua fans for the EK Predator


----------



## Vlada011

Temps with i7-5930K and GTX970 on Predator 240 are excellent.
But I think what will happen if someone connect instead GTX970 some graphics with over 250W power usage.
GTX980Ti, TITAN X, Fury X and plus little overclocked. We know that GTX970 almost can work and without fans, only with heatsink.


----------



## tiborrr12

It's going to run a little warmer at the same settings, still inaudible.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

10 more days till the 360 is out I can't wait! Now I'm just hoping the early shipments for preorders will go out either this monday or tuesday so I would be able to build next weekend.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Temps with i7-5930K and GTX970 on Predator 240 are excellent.
> But I think what will happen if someone connect instead GTX970 some graphics with over 250W power usage.
> GTX980Ti, TITAN X, Fury X and plus little overclocked. We know that GTX970 almost can work and without fans, only with heatsink.


A 240 radiator is enough for a 970 and a small overclock on a CPU. But I agree, a bigger overclock on your hex-core CPU and a 980ti/Fury X, that's when you may experience a constant temperature increase if the fans are kept at reasonable speeds.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> 10 more days till the 360 is out I can't wait! Now I'm just hoping the early shipments for preorders will go out either this monday or tuesday so I would be able to build next weekend.


Preorders will start to ship next Thursday


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Preorders will start to ship next Thursday


Oh ok thx, I chose 3 day UPS shipping so then I'll most likely get mine on then 19th then.


----------



## swiftypoison

Hey guys quick question. Currently, if the fans are connected to the mobo via a pwm connection, does the pump work independently or it is based on the fan speeds? The manual says you can control the pump independently but with a connection to the mobo in additional to a pwm to the fans, but i am assuming the pump will stay at the same speed regardless of the fan speed?


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> A 240 radiator is enough for a 970 and a small overclock on a CPU. But I agree, a bigger overclock on your hex-core CPU and a 980ti/Fury X, that's when you may experience a constant temperature increase if the fans are kept at reasonable speeds.


Yes I need for example 4.0-4.2GHz OC i7-5820K and 100-150MHz overclocked 980Ti/TITAN X or 100MHz overclocked Fury X.
They produce over 25C hotter temps than GM204.
I want Predator mostly because overclocked graphic cards could work in silence.
I have AF120 White LED fans they spin on 1500RPM and they are completely silent.
Something similar on cooler for CPU/GPU would be ideal. Vardar 4 on 1500 RPM example.
OCaholic have EKWB Predator and 980Ti Poseidon...
That would be interesting to see temps, 5820K and 980Ti Poseidon ...
Or people could use one Predator 240 for CPU and one Predator 240 for 1-2 graphic cards.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Preorders will start to ship next Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok thx, I chose 3 day UPS shipping so then I'll most likely get mine on then 19th then.
Click to expand...

I just chose the Free Express Shipping option. I live in Portugal; hopefully they'll send it with DHL Express next Thursday and I'll get it by Friday.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> I just chose the Free Express Shipping option. I live in Portugal; hopefully they'll send it with DHL Express next Thursday and I'll get it by Friday.


Makes me wish I was closer to Europe!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Oh ok thx, I chose 3 day UPS shipping so then I'll most likely get mine on then 19th then.


You didn't choose the Free Shipping option?


----------



## Ricey20

I remember someone from EK saying the predator 360 doesn't fit in a Corsair Air 540. What's the reason why it wont fit? Is it the length? Trying to see if I can make it fit somehow. If not, can you guys recommend a smaller case that would fit the predator 360?


----------



## Alpina 7

Hey guys I'm wanting to pre order my predator 360 tomorrow. Can anyone point me to the best place to order mine? I'm in Alabama, USA


----------



## teh_chin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Hey guys I'm wanting to pre order my predator 360 tomorrow. Can anyone point me to the best place to order mine? I'm in Alabama, USA


Should be a link to EK's webstore on the first page.


----------



## Alpina 7

Ok thanks


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> You didn't choose the Free Shipping option?


No I didn't, I didn't know what the courier the Free Shipping option was using so I chose UPS. If my order can be switched to free shipping and I can get my money back somehow I can provide you my order #. If its too late then its nbd I'll remember for next time haha.


----------



## DyndaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> They run roundabout 1400rpm


Can you do that test with ~800-1000 rpm on fans? That would be rly nice


----------



## Wovermars1996

Hey all, I'm curious if anyone has a 240 version installed in a Define R5? I'm wondering how it fits.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

@EK-CEO @andrejEKWB I'm a big fan of the water block design that you guys have for the EVGA Hydro Copper cards, any plans to possibly work with EVGA to send them "Predator 360 Ready" units or sell the block on your webstore?


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> @EK-CEO @andrejEKWB I'm a big fan of the water block design that you guys have for the EVGA Hydro Copper cards, any plans to possibly work with EVGA to send them "Predator 360 Ready" units or sell the block on your webstore?


I would definitely buy a couple of those.


----------



## Alpina 7

Hey guys. Real quick. I'm going to go ahead and pre order my predator 360, the 2011-3 screw kit and wanted to also purchase the led bulbs they sell. How easy are they to install on the supplied PCI water block? How do you install them? Where? And so I get 3mm or 5mm?

Thanks in advance. Waiting on a reply before I pull the trigger.


----------



## Nunzi

Does the 240 block support socket 2011 ASUS IV Rampage black ?

Thanks


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> I would definitely buy a couple of those.


The ones on EKWB are nice but the EVGA Hydro Copper version is by far the best block design from EK I've ever seen. Another idea would be just change the text from EVGA to EKWB? I'd have no problem buying that either.


----------



## gary66

Would a 980ti, one more 240 rad and a reservoir be overkill for the 240 model's pump?


----------



## Ceadderman

Nope. It would not be overkill.









~Ceadder


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

If you're gonna get a reservoir why didn't you just get the L240 kit for $25 more ? Hell you even get all the coolant and tubing you'd need to expand ontop of it besides having to buy all that additionally now.


----------



## Alpina 7

No one wants to help me :/


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> No one wants to help me :/


http://www.amazon.com/EK-XLC-Predator-All-In-One-Liquid-Cooling/dp/B014CVMMI0


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EK-XLC-Predator-All-In-One-Liquid-Cooling/dp/B014CVMMI0


What is this? I know where to buy it look at my previous post lol.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Oh snap lol. I musta missed that post ?. I have never put one in, but its 3mm.


----------



## Revan654

I just opened up my 240 last night to start my PC build. I noticed a allot of bent fins.

Question if anyone know. If I start a RMA with EK, do they send another one out or just refund your money?


----------



## Alpina 7

Got my 360 pre ordered !!!


----------



## Metros

I am getting a EK Predator 360mm for my 5930K, that might be overkill but I want good temperatures on it.


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I just opened up my 240 last night to start my PC build. I noticed a allot of bent fins.
> 
> Question if anyone know. If I start a RMA with EK, do they send another one out or just refund your money?


Mine was shipped to me in good condition. And I shipped it all the way to California.


----------



## gary66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> If you're gonna get a reservoir why didn't you just get the L240 kit for $25 more ? Hell you even get all the coolant and tubing you'd need to expand ontop of it besides having to buy all that additionally now.


I am considering that, I have a feeling the Predator will not fit on my 240 mount, it might be a little bit long. In that case going with a conventional set up might be better.
Also availability of stuff is a problem here in Japan.


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I just opened up my 240 last night to start my PC build. I noticed a allot of bent fins.
> 
> Question if anyone know. If I start a RMA with EK, do they send another one out or just refund your money?


Can you post a picture of this issue? Because there's is a lot of misconception what 'bent fin' really is.

Normally the radiator cores with excessively bent fins are excluded on the assembly line but there's always a deviation between rads, no two rads are the same because of the way how they are put together (by hand).

If the dent issue is 'small' i would suggest straightening the fins by using a pencil tip instead of bothering with RMA. In any case you are welcome to open a ticket over at http://support.ekwb.com


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> Can you post a picture of this issue? Because there's is a lot of misconception what 'bent fin' really is.
> 
> Normally the radiator cores with excessively bent fins are excluded on the assembly line but there's always a deviation between rads, no two rads are the same because of the way how they are put together (by hand).
> 
> If the dent issue is 'small' i would suggest straightening the fins by using a pencil tip instead of bothering with RMA. In any case you are welcome to open a ticket over at http://support.ekwb.com


Here are a few spots where they are bent, Theirs a few other locations too.


----------



## tiborrr12

I'd recommend pencil tip to straighten them out. It's really easy, these fins are paper thin.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> Does the 240 block support socket 2011 ASUS IV Rampage black ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gary66*
> 
> Would a 980ti, one more 240 rad and a reservoir be overkill for the 240 model's pump?


The pump will handle it


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> I'd recommend pencil tip to straighten them out. It's really easy, these fins are paper thin.


definitely this isnt an rma for sure.... if the water channel was peirced sure... but bent fins can happen simply from holding it in your hands... if the fins werent then they wouldnt dissipate the heat properly... this is minor damage.... i could show you major fin damage if you want







i have a rad im currently running that is much worse than that... they were so bad i didnt try to straighten them for fear of a leak....


----------



## sweatty

I dont know if Im gonna wait and buy the EK Predator 360 or go with Corsair H110i GTX(not much difference to the 360 Predator in cooling) for my 4K-system build:

Phanteks Enthoo Primo | Corsair AX1500i 1500W | Asus Rampage V Extreme | Intel i7 5960X | Corsair Vengeance LPX 64GB DDR4 Black 2666MHz | Samsung 850 PRO 1TB | EVGA GeForce GTX Titan X SLI 12GB Superclocked.

As you can see I have a Enthoo Primo case. It seems like if I put the huge EK Predator 360 in the top, I think another 120 mm fan wont fit because of the 415 mm(I guess 3x120mm + pump). If I go with the Corsair H110i GTX another 140 mm fan would fit.

I would just like to know your oppinion on this one. What would you reccommend me to go for, for the best cooling for my system? Im only using water cooling for the CPU, everything else is air cooling. There is not much information about the airflow and static pressure for the 360 mm(if I didnt miss something in the text) to compare with the 110i.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweatty*
> 
> I dont know if Im gonna wait and buy the EK Predator 360 or go with Corsair H110i GTX(not much difference to the 360 Predator in cooling) for my 4K-system build:
> 
> Phanteks Enthoo Primo | Corsair AX1500i 1500W | Asus Rampage V Extreme | Intel i7 5960X | Corsair Vengeance LPX 64GB DDR4 Black 2666MHz | Samsung 850 PRO 1TB | EVGA GeForce GTX Titan X SLI 12GB Superclocked.
> 
> As you can see I have a Enthoo Primo case. It seems like if I put the huge EK Predator 360 in the top, I think another 120 mm fan wont fit because of the 415 mm(I guess 3x120mm + pump). If I go with the Corsair H110i GTX another 140 mm fan would fit.
> 
> I would just like to know your oppinion on this one. What would you reccommend me to go for, for the best cooling for my system? Im only using water cooling for the CPU, everything else is air cooling. There is not much information about the airflow and static pressure for the 360 mm(if I didnt miss something in the text) to compare with the 110i.


primo case can take a 480mm radiator up top... but cooling just cpu you wont need more than the 360 ever...


----------



## j0ewhite

Anyone tried changing out the fans on the Predator240? The fan cables is going into the box. Not sure if opening it up will void the warranty?


----------



## sweatty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> primo case can take a 480mm radiator up top... but cooling just cpu you wont need more than the 360 ever...


What would you recommend:

Corsair H110i GTX
or
EK Predator 360

Im still not sure another 120mm fan will fit in the top of the Primo with the EK Predator 360?

Money isnt an issue here. When will they be available. Says 19th October they start ordering them. If I pre order it when do you think I will get it?


----------



## andrej124

If you pre-order today, you will get by the end of the week or on Monday/Tuesday next week - depending your country of residence.


----------



## WheelZ0713

@EK_tiborr
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> If you pre-order today, you will get by the end of the week or on Monday/Tuesday next week - depending your country of residence.


I don't suppose that you have shipped stock early to distributors?

I ordered mine from pccasegear.com.au here in Aus and they state it will ship on the 16th. Any chance they will get the stock available to ship earlier?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0ewhite*
> 
> Anyone tried changing out the fans on the Predator240? The fan cables is going into the box. Not sure if opening it up will void the warranty?


I'm fairly sure that's for the pump and not the fans.


----------



## andrej124

Everyone who pre-orderd should have the unit delivered on 19th of October. That means that our launch partners and major distributors have the units or will receive them very soon. Just be patient, just a few days left!!


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Oh awesome, so there might be a chance I'll get mine in time so I can do build this weekend then!








Also I asked this earlier and no one replied so I'll ask again. I'm a big fan of the water block design that you guys have for the EVGA Hydro Copper cards, any plans to possibly work with EVGA to send them "Predator 360 Ready" units or sell the block on your webstore?


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweatty*
> 
> What would you recommend:
> 
> Corsair H110i GTX
> or
> EK Predator 360
> 
> Im still not sure another 120mm fan will fit in the top of the Primo with the EK Predator 360?
> 
> Money isnt an issue here. When will they be available. Says 19th October they start ordering them. If I pre order it when do you think I will get it?


If you are only cooling the CPU, it doesn't make sense to get the 360 for only 2 degree lower temperatures. I cancelled my pre order after I was told this info in this thread. Only reason to go 360 would be to add a GPU to it later.

Also Corsair is less than half the price (I got my H110i GT for 100 back in the day).


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweatty*
> 
> What would you recommend:
> 
> Corsair H110i GTX
> or
> EK Predator 360
> 
> Im still not sure another 120mm fan will fit in the top of the Primo with the EK Predator 360?
> 
> Money isnt an issue here. When will they be available. Says 19th October they start ordering them. If I pre order it when do you think I will get it?


Another 120mm will not fit. The Predator 240 and 360 are not 240mm and 360mm. Its actually 240(295mm) and 360(415mm). The price difference is based on the fact the Corsair isn't expandable unless by voiding the warranty and opening it up, while the Predators are setup for expansion/customization options.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0ewhite*
> 
> Anyone tried changing out the fans on the Predator240? The fan cables is going into the box. Not sure if opening it up will void the warranty?


The cable you are pointing is the DDC pump cable. The pump and the fans are connected on the other side of the Predator in the PWM splitter. The fans cables aren't hidden.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Oh awesome, so there might be a chance I'll get mine in time so I can do build this weekend then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I asked this earlier and no one replied so I'll ask again. I'm a big fan of the water block design that you guys have for the EVGA Hydro Copper cards, any plans to possibly work with EVGA to send them "Predator 360 Ready" units or sell the block on your webstore?


I don't think this is something that will happen.

1) The HydroCopper block is an EVGA exclusive product that is only sell by them. We only partnered with them on the making of the block.
2) EVGA already have their "Hybrid" cooler so I would be surprised that they would be interested to have something else.

If you want to achieve this, you will have to custom fit it.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The cable you are pointing is the DDC pump cable. The pump and the fans are connected on the other side of the Predator in the PWM splitter. The fans cables aren't hidden.
> I don't think this is something that will happen.
> 
> 1) The HydroCopper block is an EVGA exclusive product that is only sell by them. We only partnered with them on the making of the block.
> 2) EVGA already have their "Hybrid" cooler so I would be surprised that they would be interested to have something else.
> 
> If you want to achieve this, you will have to custom fit it.


Alright thats what I was thinking. Another idea that I had was what if you guys took the design of the block you guys made for them and instead of it saying "EVGA" change it to EKWB? Overall I think this design is one of the best you guys have done by far. From what it looks like all you would have to do is change the text on the two faceplates and thats it. @EK-CEO


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweatty*
> 
> What would you recommend:
> 
> Corsair H110i GTX
> or
> EK Predator 360
> 
> Im still not sure another 120mm fan will fit in the top of the Primo with the EK Predator 360?
> 
> Money isnt an issue here. When will they be available. Says 19th October they start ordering them. If I pre order it when do you think I will get it?


the predator is much higher quality....so it easily gets my vote...120mm fans are generally 25mm or so....418 + 25 = 443mm add some clearances and I see no reason this shouldn't work


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Another 120mm will not fit. The Predator 240 and 360 are not 240mm and 360mm. Its actually 240(295mm) and 360(415mm). The price difference is based on the fact the Corsair isn't expandable unless by voiding the warranty and opening it up, while the Predators are setup for expansion/customization options.


EDIT: sory zwinger i misread what he posted i thought he said a 120 on the rear... yes the predator probably wont fit with another 120 up top 418 + 120 = 538 primo depth is 650 with panels... it would be tight.... might be possible...


----------



## Metros

Does anyone have the EK Predator 240mm here


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> explain how 443 mm won't fit when people have 480mm rads in the top of that case?


Not sure if that post is directed towards me. ??


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Not sure if that post is directed towards me. ??


sorry quoted wrong one


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> primo case can take a 480mm radiator up top... but cooling just cpu you wont need more than the 360 ever...


Unless you want extreme 5Ghz overclocks. A heavily overvolted CPU is not much different than an "average" 4.6Ghz overclock on a CPU and GPU, which definitely benefits from a 480 over a 360.


----------



## Alpina 7

im dying to get my hands on the 360. i wish they would ship out tomorrow for us! im sure we would all appreciate and remember that loll.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> im dying to get my hands on the 360. i wish they would ship out tomorrow for us! im sure we would all appreciate and remember that loll.


Reward those who preordered! If I don't get mine by this Friday then Im gonna have to wait all of next week to do my build instead of being able to do it this weekend. :S


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Unless you want extreme 5Ghz overclocks. A heavily overvolted CPU is not much different than an "average" 4.6Ghz overclock on a CPU and GPU, which definitely benefits from a 480 over a 360.


oh how I found this out...I've tried pushing 1.6+ volts to get 5.0 super stable...and under ibt it brings me near 70c the max for the processor...with spikes to 80c but chances are if you are pushing for an overclock like that you have custom loop with a lot more than one rad


----------



## kilo7echo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Does anyone have the EK Predator 240mm here


I have it!


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilo7echo*
> 
> I have it!


What RPM do you run your fans at in load


----------



## kilo7echo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> What RPM do you run your fans at in load


They are plugged into my pwm case fan hub but typically 800-1000. In games like BF4 and battlefront its been running at the same rpms. More towards the 1000 side but temps have been amazing even at these low rpms.


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Everyone who pre-orderd should have the unit delivered on 19th of October. That means that our launch partners and major distributors have the units or will receive them very soon. Just be patient, just a few days left!!


Thanks mate. Trying to be patient, i think there is just a bunch of people hoping they get delivered on the Friday so we have some time to build on the weekend.


----------



## Ricey20

Have there been any tests from EK to show if the Predator 360 will fit in a Phanteks Evolv ATX, NZXT H440, or Fractal Design Arc Mini R2? Since they've said it wont fit in my Corsair Air 540 I've been looking at those 2 cases to put it in.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> Thanks mate. Trying to be patient, i think there is just a bunch of people hoping they get delivered on the Friday so we have some time to build on the weekend.


This


----------



## Revan654

Quick question. Since I'm getting 240 (Don't have enough room for a 360). It would cost to much for me to create a custom loop for my build.

1. If I add a radiator (120 or another 240), How much of a temperature change should I suspect? I currently have a 5960x at the default settings.
2. What kind of tubing and fittings do I need to buy? How difficult is to to expand the loop?
3. If I expand the the AIO, would I need to drain the loop every year like a custom loop?
4. Do I need to add more liquid if I add another Radiator to the Predator?
5. Is it worthy adding a reservoir? Again same question would I have to drain the loop with a Reservoir, Radiator and GPU block?

- Thanks

Also anyone having issues with EK's website? I keep getting forbidden message when I try to enter their shop.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quick question. Since I'm getting 240 (Don't have enough room for a 360). It would cost to much for me to create a custom loop for my build.
> 
> 1. If I add a radiator (120 or another 240), How much of a temperature change should I suspect? I currently have a 5960x at the default settings.
> 2. What kind of tubing and fittings do I need to buy? How difficult is to to expand the loop?
> 3. If I expand the the AIO, would I need to drain the loop every year like a custom loop?
> 4. Do I need to add more liquid if I add another Radiator to the Predator?
> 5. Is it worthy adding a reservoir? Again same question would I have to drain the loop with a Reservoir, Radiator and GPU block?
> 
> - Thanks
> 
> Also anyone having issues with EK's website? I keep getting forbidden message when I try to enter their shop.


Quick question. Since I'm getting 240 (Don't have enough room for a 360). It would cost to much for me to create a custom loop for my build.
*Makes no sense. This is technically a custom loop(L240 with the pump mounted on the radiator and a small black box reservoir) with AIO slapped on its name to make beginners feel more at ease into entering the custom watercooling scene without having to do all the research themselves.*

1. If I add a radiator (120 or another 240), How much of a temperature change should I suspect? I currently have a 5960x at the default settings.
*Loaded question. We don't know placement. Fan setup. Only true way is to test it yourself. Normally 120mm base, 120mm per block(360mm adequate for cpu and 1 gpu)*
2. What kind of tubing and fittings do I need to buy? How difficult is to to expand the loop?
*3/8x5/8 (10/16mm) Depends if its installed yet or expanding before installing. Otherwise not difficult.*
3. If I expand the the AIO, would I need to drain the loop every year like a custom loop?
*Depends what coolant, but most people follow that timeline*
4. Do I need to add more liquid if I add another Radiator to the Predator?
*Yes*
5. Is it worthy adding a reservoir? Again same question would I have to drain the loop with a Reservoir, Radiator and GPU block?
*EK recommends it if you expand it(for easy filling purposes) Not sure I understand the second part, doesnt matter if its one piece being cooled or several they still will be part of the draining process.*

If I had expansion in sight the L240 makes more sense money wise(comes with enough tubing(additional $25-30 10ft) to expand and enough EKoolant(additional $15-20 1L) to fill a system with x2 240mm rads, Cpu block, Gpu Block, and 140mm Pump/Res then some for $224.99. But that fan hub on the predator is slick something that should be made available to a new set of radiators(hint hint).

To me for the Predator 240mm to make sense over their L240 is to not get another resevoir(addtional $45-70) and build this in a small/med case to keep additional rads close by so you can buy tubing by the ft for $2 a pop. The Predator 360mm fixed this price difference by creating QDC's and products supporting it eventually which makes the Predator 360mm unmatched vs its L360 counter system in price/performance.


----------



## DyndaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilo7echo*
> 
> I have it!


Can i get pump noise video (fans off)







?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Finally ordering my Predator 240 this weekend. SO MUCH HYPE!


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Finally ordering my Predator 240 this weekend. SO MUCH HYPE!


Just to remind you of this playlist









https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLURGpXub3CCD3XAojJtDBNX6Fwd4uY_sb


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Just to remind you of this playlist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLURGpXub3CCD3XAojJtDBNX6Fwd4uY_sb


I've already watched the videos 5 times over XD


----------



## andrej124

I think you are ready!!


----------



## Ohdvy1973

is there going to be a pre-filled waterblock for the AMD R9 295x2? this is the only thing that holds me back from purchasing the unit.


----------



## kilo7echo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DyndaS*
> 
> Can i get pump noise video (fans off)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Im not too comfortable with running the pump without any of the fans.

The pump is inaudible to me. Even at very low rpms on my fan i still cant hear the pump running.


----------



## DyndaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilo7echo*
> 
> Im not too comfortable with running the pump without any of the fans.


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leppunen*
> 
> is there going to be a pre-filled waterblock for the AMD R9 295x2? this is the only thing that holds me back from purchasing the unit.


Most of the GPU waterblocks that we offer in our active portfolio will get an option to get Predator enabled







Including the one you mention.


----------



## Ohdvy1973

is there a option to order the pre-filled variant in the same pre-order? or do i need to wait for the official release?


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leppunen*
> 
> is there a option to order the pre-filled variant in the same pre-order? or do i need to wait for the official release?


Sorry, we are not ready yet. You will need to place a seperate order for the GPU ADD on.


----------



## Ohdvy1973

Fair enough. I will place the order regardless. Thank you for the information.


----------



## Alpina 7

Question. since im about to receive My 360, im planning on mounting it the top outside of my 760T and was wondering if i can order some longer hose so i can extend it. doesn't look long enough to reach my processor. if so could someone point me in the right direction about which hose to order.


----------



## KickAssCop

Screw it. I ordered the 360 again lol.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Screw it. I ordered the 360 again lol.


Lol you're gonna get 2?


----------



## johnnyw

So anyone here expanded 240 version with additional rad & gpu? If so what kind of temperatures you are seeing?

Im bit worried that this 6w pump unit in these will result poor flow when extra rad, gpu block & maybe reservoir will be added .


----------



## Alpina 7

are the vardar fans removable?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Question. since im about to receive My 360, im planning on mounting it the top outside of my 760T and was wondering if i can order some longer hose so i can extend it. doesn't look long enough to reach my processor. if so could someone point me in the right direction about which hose to order.


EK-Tube ZMT Matte Black 15,9/9,5mm








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> are the vardar fans removable?


Yes they are


----------



## Alpina 7

Thanks a lot akira


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Lol you're gonna get 2?


No originally cancelled my pre order but now ordered again.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Thanks a lot akira


What you going to change them with, Noctua or GT fans


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> What you going to change them with, Noctua or GT fans


Well, actually I'm determine to do mine in push pull. So I'm going to either,

A.) mount radiator on top outside of case, extend the tubing and mount fans on top inside case in push

Or

B.) remove original fans. Install fan shrouds in place then install rad inside of case with fans in push. And install fans outside case in pull (hope that makes sense)

As far as fans are concerned I'm more about aesthetics so I'm probably going with the corsair SP120's all around ... And AF120's as my exhaust and bottom intake fan .


----------



## Alpina 7

What's everyone else plan? Surely I'm not the only guy wanting to do push pull


----------



## Vlada011

That's not smart decision changing Vardar fans with others. Maybe if someone want LED fans because of look.
But Vardar F4 probably work very good even on lower speed.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Quick question. Since I'm getting 240 (Don't have enough room for a 360). It would cost to much for me to create a custom loop for my build.
> *Makes no sense. This is technically a custom loop(L240 with the pump mounted on the radiator and a small black box reservoir) with AIO slapped on its name to make beginners feel more at ease into entering the custom watercooling scene without having to do all the research themselves.*
> 
> 1. If I add a radiator (120 or another 240), How much of a temperature change should I suspect? I currently have a 5960x at the default settings.
> *Loaded question. We don't know placement. Fan setup. Only true way is to test it yourself. Normally 120mm base, 120mm per block(360mm adequate for cpu and 1 gpu)*
> 2. What kind of tubing and fittings do I need to buy? How difficult is to to expand the loop?
> *3/8x5/8 (10/16mm) Depends if its installed yet or expanding before installing. Otherwise not difficult.*
> 3. If I expand the the AIO, would I need to drain the loop every year like a custom loop?
> *Depends what coolant, but most people follow that timeline*
> 4. Do I need to add more liquid if I add another Radiator to the Predator?
> *Yes*
> 5. Is it worthy adding a reservoir? Again same question would I have to drain the loop with a Reservoir, Radiator and GPU block?
> *EK recommends it if you expand it(for easy filling purposes) Not sure I understand the second part, doesnt matter if its one piece being cooled or several they still will be part of the draining process.*
> 
> If I had expansion in sight the L240 makes more sense money wise(comes with enough tubing(additional $25-30 10ft) to expand and enough EKoolant(additional $15-20 1L) to fill a system with x2 240mm rads, Cpu block, Gpu Block, and 140mm Pump/Res then some for $224.99. But that fan hub on the predator is slick something that should be made available to a new set of radiators(hint hint).
> 
> To me for the Predator 240mm to make sense over their L240 is to not get another resevoir(addtional $45-70) and build this in a small/med case to keep additional rads close by so you can buy tubing by the ft for $2 a pop. The Predator 360mm fixed this price difference by creating QDC's and products supporting it eventually which makes the Predator 360mm unmatched vs its L360 counter system in price/performance.


I will look into L240 before I start buying any AIO. My case is a bit on the smaller side(Case-Labs S8S), my main concern is where to put the reservoir. Is it worth actually doing a custom loop, since you have to drain the loop once a year.


----------



## Xipe

For ASUS rampage V, its valid this AIO?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xipe*
> 
> For ASUS rampage V, its valid this AIO?


If your asking will it work with that board, Then yes.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> If your asking will it work with that board, Then yes.


I think I'd buy the 2011 screw kit for a Predator if I bought one for my Rampage V Extreme. It's so much easier to install and reinstall the CPU block with one, just a hassle to get the clips off the existing screws to put on the new ones.


----------



## Xipe

I asked that i can put this AIO without problems on the motherboard.


----------



## dayman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> What's everyone else plan? Surely I'm not the only guy wanting to do push pull


Im wanting a push/pull. I have 90mm of clearance in my case(nzxt switch 810), but math tells me I need 93mm for the predator 360 + extra fans for an interior mount.

You option A is most realistic for how it will go into my case though I might be able to just jam it in there.

Looking at your option B have you considered the way the inlet/outlet tubes are orientated? For me it wont work because the tubing would be blocked by my case. Changing the fans orientation is easy but flipping the pump around seems much more involved.


----------



## TMatzelle60

I noticed there is a different way to mount the backplate on this is that true?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayman*
> 
> Im wanting a push/pull. I have 90mm of clearance in my case(nzxt switch 810), but math tells me I need 93mm for the predator 360 + extra fans for an interior mount.
> 
> You option A is most realistic for how it will go into my case though I might be able to just jam it in there.
> 
> Looking at your option B have you considered the way the inlet/outlet tubes are orientated? For me it wont work because the tubing would be blocked by my case. Changing the fans orientation is easy but flipping the pump around seems much more involved.


Yea sounds about right. I have a 760T case..

With option B, I didn't mean flip the rad around. I was thinking to take the original fans off the rad. Put "fan frames" in they're spot. (Someone posted a pic of them earlier. They are clear) basically just to make the rad sit flush when mounted inside. Put the fans under the rad in push. The on the top outside of the case install 3 fans in pull. Hope that makes sense. This way would look the coolest IMO

If I go with option A I'm going to let the rad hang off the back a little bit to clear the hoses .


----------



## dayman

Correct me if Im wrong but wouldn't the fan shrouds be exactly the same as fans as far as size goes? A fan shroud-rad-fan setup shouldn't be any different from fan-rad-fan(93mm). Seems to me your option B would be the same if all fans are mounted with the radiator.


----------



## Alpina 7

The only purpose of outing the fan shrouds is because without them the rad cannot mount inside the top of any case. They are there to make the top of the rad flush with the pump. Big hole in the middle of the shroud will let air escape freely the fans on top the case will pull.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xipe*
> 
> I asked that i can put this AIO without problems on the motherboard.


Yes, you can, I was just saying that if you had to remove it and reinstall ever it would be much easier to do so with the 2011 screw kit but it'll install on a Rampage V Extreme without, you may need to remove the motherboard from the case to install the backplate though depending on the case. 2011 screw kit you won't need to remove the motherboard, just a pain to put the 2011 screws on the CPU block.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I will look into L240 before I start buying any AIO. My case is a bit on the smaller side(Case-Labs S8S), my main concern is where to put the reservoir. Is it worth actually doing a custom loop, since you have to drain the loop once a year.


You can find a small reservoir cheap, and it depends on your goals. I originally was gonna go Predator 240, but got a steal on a 3.2 DDC, x2 240 PE Rads, Cpu block. My first time ever building a loop, but I did my homework beforehand on how what and why to building one. I run a tiny Node 804, but i managed to fit everything.


----------



## dayman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> The only purpose of outing the fan shrouds is because without them the rad cannot mount inside the top of any case. They are there to make the top of the rad flush with the pump. Big hole in the middle of the shroud will let air escape freely the fans on top the case will pull.


What I mean is why not leave the fans pulling on top the rad instead of the fan shroud things? My point is that the fan shrouds will not make the whole thing smaller then if you simply used fans.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayman*
> 
> What I mean is why not leave the fans pulling on top the rad instead of the fan shroud things? My point is that the fan shrouds will not make the whole thing smaller then if you simply used fans.


Ahhhhh. Ok I see now..

Well damn I hadn't considered that. Sh**

Air head moment ???


----------



## Alpina 7

plan A it is :/


----------



## dayman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ahhhhh. Ok I see now..
> 
> Well damn I hadn't considered that. Sh**


Maybe check out low profile fans for mounting the entire thing inside? Though I am weary of those as everyone says they are crud.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> plan A it is :/


If only that pump/res didn't stick above the rad then you could just put a second set of fans on top outside the 760T and then you would be done. Also 780T will fit push/pull no problem if you would be willing to swap cases.


----------



## KickAssCop

Stupid question but do I need to buy a screw kit for my 5930K and Asus x99 deluxe?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Stupid question but do I need to buy a screw kit for my 5930K and Asus x99 deluxe?


You do sir. It's very cheap though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> If only that pump/res didn't stick above the rad then you could just put a second set of fans on top outside the 760T and then you would be done. Also 780T will fit push/pull no problem if you would be willing to swap cases.


Man tell me about it. It's the only negative I have about this AIO. Oh that and the fact that it doesn't have 6 fan plugs on the board
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayman*
> 
> Maybe check out low profile fans for mounting the entire thing inside? Though I am weary of those as everyone says they are crud.


I would but they suck lol


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Stupid question but do I need to buy a screw kit for my 5930K and Asus x99 deluxe?


yes, but when I ordered mine EK gave them to me for free.


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xipe*
> 
> For ASUS rampage V, its valid this AIO?


Off course our board have hole through all board and from beginning is compatible.
Did you saw video Installation Guide, it's recorded on Rampage 5 Extreme...
EKWB mostly optimize their stuff with ROG hardware and always you can find except for reference models first custom blocks for ROG hardware.


----------



## Rubashka

I received an email saying my 360 was shipped today, however when i go to DHL tracking and use the racking number provided in the email, i get the following message "(Not found): No result found for your DHL query. Please try again. "


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> I received an email saying my 360 was shipped today, however when i go to DHL tracking and use the racking number provided in the email, i get the following message "(Not found): No result found for your DHL query. Please try again. "


You cant track your package instantly, you must a wait at least 3-6 hour. I wish they can send my package today too


----------



## Wovermars1996

So I got some good news and some bad news. Bad news is I cancelled my Predator 240 order

Good news is I bought a Predator 360 instead.
Most likely going to be picking it up on Monday from Pccasegear.com


----------



## dayman

I recieved my shipping email at about 4am today so your probably not far behind.

Looking forward to rebuilding this weekend.


----------



## HatallaS

Oh snap my 360 had shipped. But I didn't order my waterblock yet


----------



## Ziver

Waiting my shipped mail


----------



## Alpina 7

this is exciting!!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Oh snap my 360 had shipped. But I didn't order my waterblock yet


The prefilled GPU blocks aren't available yet so anyway you couldn't have ordered it.


----------



## KickAssCop

So I just got an email for back in stock alert that says that predator 360 is available for 123.45 euros and I paid 239 dollars yesterday. I am assuming this is a pricing error since on website it still shows 239.

Also no one at EK has responded to my request to add screws to the order. I also find it a bit annoying that I have to order special screws for an AIO kit released now for a platform that was released last year. Also given what we are paying for this unit, such basics need to be included in the package like every other AIO mfg.

Anyways, hoping EK is able to respond to my request before my order ships. Otherwise just getting screws will cost me more in unnecessary shipping.


----------



## Rubashka

My 360 should be here on Friday.


----------



## Ziver

If they send it mine today, i can get friday too


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> That's not smart decision changing Vardar fans with others. Maybe if someone want LED fans because of look.
> But Vardar F4 probably work very good even on lower speed.


The Noctua NF F12s are quieter, produce higher airflow and higher HO2 than the EK Vardar F4

Also they have no rubber corners, so if you mount it in pull, it can transfer the vibration to the case, which produces more noise


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> The Noctua NF F12s are quieter, produce higher airflow and higher HO2 than the EK Vardar F4


You are sure? How you mean higher airflow?
Vardar F3 1850 RPM - 107 M/h and Nocuta F12 is 93 on 1500RPM.
You can't work stress testing and try max stable clock with 1500RPM fans.
Better to connect 2200RPM on controller and tune them with Lamptron.
They are 131 m3/h and 77 CFM on full speed. Fans should stay on 1500RPM for every day with
possibility to increase fan speed lot for stability testing.
All fans are silent on 1500RPM, but only something similar to Gently Typhoon is silent on 1800RPM.
Noctua fans are good as Case fans up to 1500RPM... But there are lot of good and even better fans than Noctua. I mean with more silent work.

This is Noctua NF-F12 PWM 1500 as you see he start to hear on 1400RPM... Even my CORSAIR AF120 is completely silent on 1500RPM more than this Noctua on 1300. .. On 1700RPM such fan will scream... Because of that I say Noctua is for 1200-1300RPM for case fan, package is good, good quality but there are much better fans with different rotor system and better performance and more silent.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> You are sure? How you mean higher airflow?
> Vardar F3 1850 RPM - 107 M/h and Nocuta F12 is 93 on 1500RPM.
> You can't work stress testing and try max stable clock with 1500RPM fans.
> Better to connect 2200RPM on controller and tune them with Lamptron.
> They are 131 m3/h and 77 CFM on full speed. Fans should stay on 1500RPM for every day with
> possibility to increase fan speed lot for stability testing.
> All fans are silent on 1500RPM, but only something similar to Gently Typhoon is silent on 1800RPM.
> Noctua fans are good as Case fans up to 1500RPM... But there are lot of good and even better fans than Noctua. I mean with more silent work.
> 
> This is Noctua NF-F12 PWM 1500 as you see he start to hear on 1400RPM... Even my CORSAIR AF120 is completely silent on 1500RPM more than this Noctua on 1300. .. On 1700RPM such fan will scream... Because of that I say Noctua is for 1200-1300RPM for case fan, package is good, good quality but there are much better fans with different rotor system and better performance and more silent.


You start to hear the Noctua above 1000RPM apparently, I am not sure, just looked at another review from here

http://thermalbench.com/2015/06/29/ek-vardar-f4-120er-120mm-fan/3/

They say the EK Vardar fans are better for radiators. want a quiet fan at 1000RPM, it seems from youtube videos that the EK Vardar is really loud at 1000RPM

I cannot really decide what I want to do, if only that person did a sound test of these fans


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> So I just got an email for back in stock alert that says that predator 360 is available for 123.45 euros and I paid 239 dollars yesterday. I am assuming this is a pricing error since on website it still shows 239.
> 
> Also no one at EK has responded to my request to add screws to the order. I also find it a bit annoying that I have to order special screws for an AIO kit released now for a platform that was released last year. Also given what we are paying for this unit, such basics need to be included in the package like every other AIO mfg.
> 
> Anyways, hoping EK is able to respond to my request before my order ships. Otherwise just getting screws will cost me more in unnecessary shipping.


Hi,

let me clarify. Price has not been reduced to 123.45 EUR, that is way too low to make any profit on this great product. I checked the settings in the shop and somewhere in the backend it actually did show this price. It was a human error, we fixed it. thanks for letting us know, I don't even know how is was possible for you too see this "field" - maybe due to "back in stock" alert.

Regarding the screws - all pre-orders are getting the unit with free screws included. Guys like you, who preordered can't be disappointed by lack of screws, that would be wrong, right!?









My guys at shipping probably already finished shift when you sent the message, so you will hear from them tomorrow with the same message I am writing to you now









Regards Mark


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You start to hear the Noctua above 1000RPM apparently, I am not sure, just looked at another review from here
> 
> http://thermalbench.com/2015/06/29/ek-vardar-f4-120er-120mm-fan/3/
> 
> They say the EK Vardar fans are better for radiators. want a quiet fan at 1000RPM, it seems from youtube videos that the EK Vardar is really loud at 1000RPM
> 
> I cannot really decide what I want to do, if only that person did a sound test of these fans


The logical step would be first to try the unit with original Fans installed, the way we intended, and then if you don't like it you can change the fans to your preference. This approach saves you time and money if you are happy with originals, which I think you will as everybody else here is saying they are


----------



## KickAssCop

Thanks for the clarification. Appreciate it. Good to have those screws in there.
Would post back to report if the upgrade from H110i GT is worth it. Also looking forward to adding my second classified on water.


----------



## Vlada011

EKWB Predators are not overpriced.
If you look inside pump on other AIO systems and CPU block and radiator fins you will see that 50-60e more is OK price.
EKWB Predator is better because you can invest in CPU cooling and than after some time when you save money to connect graphic card.
You don't need to buy CPU block, and radiator and leave them on shelf to few months after you collect money for other things.
He work on processors and than you install graphic card later after upgrade or....
And you always could change look of EKWB Predator. After some time you can use transparent tubes or red, different size, you can use black fittings.
H110 models are same only for CPU all the time. And today Graphic card is more important and make more noise and heat than CPU and really is welcomed watercooling.


----------



## fixall

Just received my shipping confirmation today.

Package picked up from Ljubljana - Slovenia on Wednesday 10/14

Expected arrival in Bellingham, Washington - United States on Friday 10/16

That's ******* incredible service. The free shipping was a nice pre-order bonus... The free EXPEDITED shipping is just freaking awesome. From the EK warehouse to my doorstep in two days makes me smile (my package is already in Italy, lol).


----------



## Metros

I just really want this 360mm to fit at the top of a Corsair 780t


----------



## Strider49

Should I buy a tube of Arctic MX-4 or GELID GC-Extreme for instance to go with the 360, or the EK-TIM Ectotherm that ships with it is good enough? The 1g syringe is intended for a one time usage only, right?


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Should I buy a tube of Arctic MX-4 or GELID GC-Extreme for instance to go with the 360, or the EK-TIM Ectotherm that ships with it is good enough? The 1g syringe is intended for a one time usage only, right?


I'd put the Ectotherm a little bit higher than MX-4 in terms of performance imo. It's a pretty solid thermal compound (non-conductive too). You could probably get a few applications out of a one gram tube.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> I'd put the Ectotherm a little bit higher than MX-4 in terms of performance imo. It's a pretty solid thermal compound (non-conductive too). You could probably get a few applications out of a one gram tube.


Nice. There shouldn't be a great disparity in terms of performance among different compounds, but I decided to ask anyway. I just mentioned those two because, based on my perception of what I read, they seem to be the most praised ones among enthusiasts.


----------



## Metros

I just found the EK Predator 360mm in stock at Scan

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/ekwb-ek-predator-360-hydro-cooler-360mm-3x-vardar-fans-integrated-quick-disconnects-(qdc)-for-intel-


----------



## Alpina 7

Got 3mm UV LED's coming with it. Super hyped... More tubing and liquid paste next.


----------



## Mozz13

Is there anyone here with the 240 and corsair 350D and managed to put it up top of the case?


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mozz13*
> 
> Is there anyone here with the 240 and corsair 350D and managed to put it up top of the case?


I doubt it will fit to be honest: you have about 55mm in the top of that case. Only way you might be able to make it work would be to put the fans on the outside of it.

You might - depending on how much the pump on the end gets in the way - fit it in the front of it.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Got 3mm UV LED's coming with it. Super hyped... More tubing and liquid paste next.


Does installing LEDS require any kind if disassembly of the block?


----------



## Jyve

I see that the 240 fits in the top of a corsair air 540. Any chance it fits in the top of an air 240?

Edit: or possibly the Thermaltake v21


----------



## Wovermars1996

Is it possible to have a loop with two predators and an external reservoir to cool a cpu and gpu?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Is it possible to have a loop with two predators and an external reservoir to cool a cpu and gpu?


At that price point your better off building your own loop with a better pump.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Does installing LEDS require any kind if disassembly of the block?


No, the LED holes are accessible on the side of the CPU block.


----------



## dayman

Look
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I see that the 240 fits in the top of a corsair air 540. Any chance it fits in the top of an air 240?
> 
> Edit: or possibly the Thermaltake v21


From pictures and specs it looks like it will not fit an air 240.

The Thermaltake v21 looks like it has room up top as it says it can fit either 1x280mm max size rad or 2x240mm. Meaning it has mounting holes for a 240mm rad like the predator 240, and it can fit the extra length of the predators pump/reservoir as it could have a 280mm rad up there. However I would want to break out a measuring tape to ensure the bulk of the rad wouldn't be blocked by anything.


----------



## WheelZ0713

*Sadface*



Should have ordered direct.


----------



## Mozz13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I doubt it will fit to be honest: you have about 55mm in the top of that case. Only way you might be able to make it work would be to put the fans on the outside of it.
> 
> You might - depending on how much the pump on the end gets in the way - fit it in the front of it.


That's what I thought originally. Just need some closure i guess. Thanks!


----------



## KickAssCop

My order shipped. Fingers crossed that it will fit the HAF X.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> *Sadface*
> 
> 
> 
> Should have ordered direct.


And I almost bought mine from PCCG. Damn.


----------



## andrej124

Hi guys!

Videos on how to drain and refill the Predator are here! Please, do not take this as a replacement for the user manual. Take this as a visual representation for reference


----------



## DyndaS

Can i refill all unit by using only fillport in reservoir? Im asking becouse i will add GPU so your solution will be not rly possible.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DyndaS*
> 
> Can i refill all unit by using only fillport in reservoir? Im asking becouse i will add GPU so your solution will be not rly possible.


You'll be able to buy prefilled GPU blocks with the quick connector attached so you just attach the block to the GPU and connect the hoses to the existing CPU block and connectors, no need to drain.


----------



## DyndaS

240 dont have QDC and i wanna change tubes for clear so...


----------



## charles4691

Rad +fans are 68mm


----------



## charles4691

@Germanian , the rad + the fans are 68mm.. the cooler itself is 295x133x68mm


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Is it possible to have a loop with two predators and an external reservoir to cool a cpu and gpu?
> 
> 
> 
> At that price point your better off building your own loop with a better pump.
Click to expand...

Ummm no. Just no. For the same EK parts not including Reservoir and tubing your paying more. $239 for the complete 360 predator is pretty reasonable.

~Ceadder


----------



## Jyve

I don't suppose there's any way we can get the OP updated fairly regularly with confirmed cases the 240 and 360 work with?

Possibly with info regarding mounting locations and such?

Is this something that might require it's own thread or is there one already?

There's a handful of people that have the 240 installed already.

I'd start one myself but honestly I wouldn't have the time to maintain it.

My 240 showed up yesterday so in a bit I'll know definitively whether and how it fits in an FD arc mini r2.

Just by eyeballing it, it might fit up top but not likely in the front due to how the front panel is set up. It's possible, I think, to use 2 gutted fans as shrouds with the pump side up. Again, I'll know pretty soon and post back.


----------



## Strider49

Estimated delivery time for my 360 is "only" Monday, 19th by end of day. Will have to wait until the end of next week to install it then.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Estimated delivery time for my 360 is "only" Monday, 19th by end of day. Will have to wait until the end of next week to install it then.


Mine is the same! I def cannot wait till Tuesday night!


----------



## amd42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I see that the 240 fits in the top of a corsair air 540. Any chance it fits in the top of an air 240?
> 
> Edit: or possibly the Thermaltake v21


I have the 240 in a Thermaltake v21 on the PCI slot side, with the window on top and the mesh on either side.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd42*
> 
> I have the 240 in a Thermaltake v21 on the PCI slot side, with the window on top and the mesh on either side.


Thanks for that.

Getting ready to test fit the 240 in my arc mini. Trying to find potential replacement cases in case it doesn't fit.

I'd prefer to stick with micro atx but if I have to make the leap to atx I will. Eyeing the corsair 760t and air 540


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd42*
> 
> I have the 240 in a Thermaltake v21 on the PCI slot side, with the window on top and the mesh on either side.


How are the fans, what RPM do they start getting loud, I would like a quiet RPM









Thanks


----------



## Jyve

Ok. 240 will not fit in the top of the arc mini r2. Mounting holes are just a bit off. I suppose you could drill some new ones or widen out some of the current ones and make it work.

Conventionally it won't fit in the front due to how the front fans are mounted. I was able to fashion 2 ducts out of junk fans. Looks like that is going to work. I'll need to pad the bottom of the rad a bit so no metal on metal contact. Hoses will have to be at the top though which is not ideal but should be fine.


----------



## amd42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> How are the fans, what RPM do they start getting loud, I would like a quiet RPM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


The fans are quiet. I only hear them when I put my ear close to the box. But it sounds more like wind being blown.


----------



## HatallaS

Wow my 360 is already delivered at home. Shame I am in Japan for 5 days.
I do have to pay import tax tho...


----------



## j0ewhite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Videos on how to drain and refill the Predator are here! Please, do not take this as a replacement for the user manual. Take this as a visual representation for reference


Quick question, how often do I need to change the coolant? And how do I know when I should change?


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0ewhite*
> 
> Quick question, how often do I need to change the coolant? And how do I know when I should change?


Please refer to MAINTENANCE part of the User Manual (page 22). You will see that we recommend doing that every 3 years.


----------



## Jyve

In the above image you can see the rectangular 'frame' in the front of the arc mini. Obviously the p240 isn't fitting in there.

Screwed down the 2 homemade ducts to the p240 then slid it in.



Perfect fit.



Again. Not ideal but it works.


----------



## KickAssCop

Wow, the predator shipped out yesterday but is already in Dubai so I should receive it tomorrow instead of Sunday. Means I can install it tomorrow afternoon







.


----------



## Jumie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> 
> 
> In the above image you can see the rectangular 'frame' in the front of the arc mini. Obviously the p240 isn't fitting in there.
> 
> Screwed down the 2 homemade ducts to the p240 then slid it in.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect fit.
> 
> 
> 
> Again. Not ideal but it works.


hey, I also am using Arc mini R2. any particular reason u didnt put it on top?

edit: nevermind, didnt read ur previous post..


----------



## Jyve

Yeah. It just doesn't want to line up right. It's either an odd ball fan setup or there's a small ridge that runs the length of the case on the windowed panel side that doesn't allow the rad to snug up against the corner. Or a combo of both.

Regardless where you're able to put it the 5.25 bay needs to come out.

Honestly if I were to do it over I'd swap the fans and have them intake through the front like it should. It's just too big a pain in the ass and won't affect temps dramatically anyway


----------



## Ally1987

I maybe gonna buy two 360. what case could possible have room for two 360's? Any recommendations?


----------



## Jyve

Even though it works. I'm not totally sold on my solution. I was at frys eyeing cases. As much as I like the 760t it's a little large and same goes for the air 540. Boy that thing is big!

They had an nzxt h440. Anyone running a 240 in one of these? Looks awful close for the top and though I think the front would fit I'm not sure how that drive setup would affect mounting. I'd still be concerned about the rad getting enough air as there are no perforations exposed. Any air comes from the edges.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Estimated delivery time for my 360 is "only" Monday, 19th by end of day. Will have to wait until the end of next week to install it then.


Meanwhile, my delivery was rescheduled for today...



I've been home all day long, but nobody from DHL showed up, nor have I been left a card or something else in my mailbox. Yet their tracking falsely says otherwise.







I've dealt with many delivery companies over the last couple of years, never had any problems nor complaints. This was my first with DHL, and the first problem arises.


----------



## amd42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> I maybe gonna buy two 360. what case could possible have room for two 360's? Any recommendations?


Thermaltake Core X2 and X9 should have plenty of room.


----------



## amd42

A box with two 360s got dropped off at my front door this morning. I've got a Thermaltake Core X2 waiting for one of them...


----------



## KedarWolf

Would two 360s, a 5960X CPU and three Titan X's with buying three prefilled Titan X water blocks work? I am hopeless at building custom loops and just attaching everything with the QDCs would work for me.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Would two 360s, a 5960X CPU and three Titan X's with buying three prefilled Titan X water blocks work? I am hopeless at building custom loops and just attaching everything with the QDCs would work for me.


QDCs wont save you from connecting 3 titan x's up. ?


----------



## Ally1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd42*
> 
> A box with two 360s got dropped off at my front door this morning. I've got a Thermaltake Core X2 waiting for one of them...


PICTURES MAN!!! let ut see how it looks in the case:thumb:


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> QDCs wont save you from connecting 3 titan x's up. ?


The prefilled blocks have QDC connectors. I think all I'd have to do is remove one CPU block, attach the non CDQ hose to a prefilled GPU block, CDQ the rest. Might have to drain one rad but better then the hassle of flushing rads and all the trouble of a custom loop.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> The prefilled blocks have QDC connectors.


Yes, but tri sli theres no way the middle card would have room to route tubing without kinking it. Doubt theyd ship a x3 gpu blocks with terminal prefilled.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Yes, but tri sli theres no way the middle card would have room to route tubing without kinking it. Doubt theyd ship a x3 gpu blocks with terminal prefilled.


Other option might be attaching 90 degree connectors to the GPU blocks then add the QDC hoses but for all the hassle better to just buy the GPU blocks with the terminal and attach it to the 360s.

Do you need to flush GPU blocks before hooking them up?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Other option might be attaching 90 degree connectors to the GPU blocks then add the QDC hoses but for all the hassle better to just buy the GPU blocks with the terminal and attach it to the 360s.
> 
> Do you need to flush GPU blocks before hooking them up?


If qdc, no. If changing tubing and fittings, yes if filled. Also why 2 360s?

Off this topic. Has EKWB released any specs on the pump? Why it runs 6w on a pump that runs 10w on their L kits? Max rpm and such? I always heard 3.1 was Ok but then only running 6w now.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Yes, but tri sli theres no way the middle card would have room to route tubing without kinking it. Doubt theyd ship a x3 gpu blocks with terminal prefilled.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> If qdc, no. If changing tubing and fittings, yes if filled. Also why 2 360s?
> 
> Off this topic. Has EKWB released any specs on the pump? Why it runs 6w on a pump that runs 10w on their L kits? Max rpm and such? I always heard 3.1 was Ok but then only running 6w now.


Titan X's run hot, they recommend two 360s for three and throw in a 5960X.

Edit: Might just keep my H110 GT for my CPU and just use the 360s for my GPUs though.


----------



## dayman

Just had to spend 10 minutes yelling at DHL because the driver actually lied about attempting to deliver my package. Supposedly the guy is going to come back to actually deliver it.

Don't worry ekwb, I don't hold it against you.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayman*
> 
> Just had to spend 10 minutes yelling at DHL because the driver actually lied about attempting to deliver my package. Supposedly the guy is going to come back to actually deliver it.
> 
> Don't worry ekwb, I don't hold it against you.


Similar situation happened to me. I chose ups as I didn't trust DHL so spent the extra few bucks.

Scheduled delivery on Wed. Imagine my surprise when it said online it had been delivered! Called them up and explained that it hadn't arrived. They were very apologetic and turns out he was a newer driver and delivered it to the wrong place. All worked out as he went and got it and brought it to me.

Ps: I asked earlier if and how this might fit in an nzxt h440. Well low and behold their instalation video has it being installed in an h440 in both the top and front locations.

I wondered why when mounted in the top all 8 screws weren't used (though they intimated that it was fine) till I noticed they left the rear exhaust fan in place. If it were me I think I'd remove that fan, slide the p240 back, and firmly screw all 8 down.

Oh well, add another confirmed case it fits in.

Here's what I've been able to get from mostly here and outside this site.

FD arc mini r2 but not easily
FD Define r5
NZXT h440
Thermaltake v21
Corsair air 540 in the front
Corsair 760t maybe front?

I'm not mentioning obvious cases like the 800d and such.

Any others I missed from this thread?


----------



## fixall

My Predator 360 arrived today... Man is it a beaut. Build quality looks absolutely superb and although the QDC isn't a very appealing color... It works even better than I thought it would. Super smooth action and not a drop of liquid to be found when you disconnect it.

Now I'm just waiting on the shipping confirmation from Amazon for my Phantek Evolv ATX, so I can let you guys know how the fit is. My plan as of now is to flip the fans on the Predator over so they are running as push instead of pull. Then I'm hoping to install it in the front of the case, with the fans on the Predator and the top of the case running as intake, with a single 140mm for exhaust so as to make best use of the case's filters (the case also has a perforated back area for some extra fanless exhaust).


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Similar situation happened to me. I chose ups as I didn't trust DHL so spent the extra few bucks.
> 
> Scheduled delivery on Wed. Imagine my surprise when it said online it had been delivered! Called them up and explained that it hadn't arrived. They were very apologetic and turns out he was a newer driver and delivered it to the wrong place. All worked out as he went and got it and brought it to me.
> 
> Ps: I asked earlier if and how this might fit in an nzxt h440. Well low and behold their instalation video has it being installed in an h440 in both the top and front locations.
> 
> I wondered why when mounted in the top all 8 screws weren't used (though they intimated that it was fine) till I noticed they left the rear exhaust fan in place. If it were me I think I'd remove that fan, slide the p240 back, and firmly screw all 8 down.
> 
> Oh well, add another confirmed case it fits in.
> 
> Here's what I've been able to get from mostly here and outside this site.
> 
> FD arc mini r2 but not easily
> FD Define r5
> NZXT h440
> Thermaltake v21
> Corsair air 540 in the front
> Corsair 760t maybe front?
> 
> I'm not mentioning obvious cases like the 800d and such.
> 
> Any others I missed from this thread?


Corsair 780t, not sure if it fits at the top, I would like to find out.


----------



## Rubashka

I received my 360.
Found these 4 screws in the shipping box, they were not part of the sealed 360 packaging box. Anyone know what these are for?


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> I received my 360.
> Found these 4 screws in the shipping box, they were not part of the sealed 360 packaging box. Anyone know what these are for?


Those are the screws that you need for X99 boards that do not have holes that go through the motherboard.


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> I received my 360.
> Found these 4 screws in the shipping box, they were not part of the sealed 360 packaging box. Anyone know what these are for?


Those are in case you a running the 2011 platform or have a motherboard without holes going completely through for mounting the cooler.


----------



## Rubashka

got it. thanks guys.


----------



## Jyve

Okie. All in and back together. Couple glam shots.





I have 3 corsair af quiet series as intakes. 1x140 in the top, 1x120 in the back, and 1x120 in the floor. P240 is running as exhaust.


----------



## KedarWolf

I'm getting a Thermaltake Core X9 case tomorrow. Then when I can have two Predator 360s. It has room for both 360s to run my three Titan X's and still has room for my Corsair H110 GT for my CPU. I could in time replace the H110 GT for another 360 just for my CPU and still have room in that case for all the 360s.


----------



## v1ral

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Shame on ya'll who got it and didn't post pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up tossing the fan screws included. They just don't have any bite on them to get them tight. Upon tightening the screw it'd just spin. Might be hard to see but there's a noticeable difference in thickness.
> 
> 
> Installed and all pretty looking. This is a Corsair Air 540
> 
> 
> Was a tight fit by the 8pin cpu power connector. Had to put a tiny bit of pressure on the radiator to get it to line up the holes right.
> 
> 
> Next two pictures are of the front and back so you can see there's plenty of clearance between the front and read fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the top.
> 
> 
> I'm new to Intel, I just got my cpu last week, It's running 4.4ghz @ 1.27...I think my motherboard auto clocked that, but I think I may have gotten a bad mount. 85C under full load in IBT seems a bit excessive, and I couldn't feel the radiator get warm.






How much space do you have in the front of the case?
Can you fit a 30mm 360 radiator in the front with the 240 version of the predator?


----------



## fixall

So, I just put in an order for a 980Ti Poseidon... Any word on when the QDC will be available to purchase separately? Also... Any chance EK will be selling them through Amazon (Prime ftw), the $17 shipping for a tiny piece of plastic would be a bit hard to swallow.


----------



## KickAssCop

Got my predator 360 installed and it is too noisy. Any way to fix this? I am really disappointed. Here is a picture. Still uploading a video on the tube.









EDIT: It was the fans indeed that were noisy. The noise was due to the CPU_FAN being set on DC mode in bios (not sure why that happened). Turning it to PWM mode now fixed the issue.


----------



## KickAssCop

Post no longer relevant.


----------



## tiborrr12

Did you tune the fans through BIOS? I can't really hear from the video. The unit seems to be working perfectly fine other than the fact the fans are running at full speed, which is normal when PWM is set to 'FULL SPEED' or the PWM cable is not connected.

Check the installation manual here: https://shop.ekwb.com/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109863343.pdf



This might help you show the ropes but I believe you already know that:


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Noisy as in what? The fans running 100%?


----------



## RnRollie

my guess is the pump running at 100%


----------



## KickAssCop

Post no longer relevant.


----------



## KickAssCop

Guys here is another video. Any help would be appreciated.

http://sendvid.com/nnwnv5ua

FYI POST. This is what happens when you set fan control to DC instead of PWM lol.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> my guess is the pump running at 100%


How can I control the pump?


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> So, I just put in an order for a 980Ti Poseidon... Any word on when the QDC will be available to purchase separately? Also... Any chance EK will be selling them through Amazon (Prime ftw), the $17 shipping for a tiny piece of plastic would be a bit hard to swallow.


Hi, let me answer that:
EK will sell QDC pre-filled GPU water blocks for majority of currently active models we have in our portfolio. There will be an option to order such variant of the water block on our shop. Our resellers will sell most popular variants I am sure, but not all of them, since there is a large spectrum of possible blocks to have on stock and not all will be demanded from Predator customers I am sure.

A bit later we might offer also just the QDCs but frankly due to high cost of those, you will be better off if you buy a pre-filled GPU block where the QDC is subsidized by us.

All this and more in our News release on Monday when Predator 360 officially launches.

Regards Mark


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Here is a video of my horror. I have opened a support ticket.
> 
> http://sendvid.com/c3i4z9em
> 
> I quite literally have a headache due to the constant buzzing. It is unbearable even though I have closed my case and am sitting about 3 feet away. The noise is like coil whine gone rampant. It is like being at a construction site. I thought it was my PSU but I put my ear next to PSU and it didn't make any sounds. I have had the PSU for a month and nothing has changed in my system other than the CPU cooling. My Corsair 110i GT was completely silent.
> 
> Also seems like no one at EK answers their phones. I have been calling all morning (maybe it is a Saturday?). Corsair has about 24/7 support and I was able to talk to a rep and sort out my issues within minutes; they even created a return label for me (it is cheaper that way for the company).
> 
> Would be pissed if I don't get a cross ship on this product in case it is faulty.
> 
> I would be very annoyed till Monday


Hi,

I am sorry to hear you have issues with noise. Unfortunately we do not offer 24/7 support (we are much smaller company then Corsair) and our guys will be able to suggest additional solutions on Monday if the forum members will not be able to help you out in the meanwhile. I also saw our CTO replied to you already with some comments.

We do test every unit before it leaves our facility so it would be strange that you would get a faulty pump/fans from us. Usually it's some kind of wrong setting/setup that is causing the issue. Still, do not worry, if there is no solution found you will get a new unit.

Regards
Mark


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> No, fans are already controlled using AI suite. I can't even hear the fans. The pump is connected to SATA connector as depicted in the picture. I don't know what else to do. If you notice, the fans quiet down when windows loads. It is the pump noise that is unbearable. Let me post another video. Fans are at 1400 rpm as suggested here earlier.
> 
> Also turn volume to max when watching video (both windows volume and video volume).


Hello!

What I hear is the sounds of Vardar fans running at full blast, i.e. 2200rpm. I would recognize that sound in the middle of a busy Manhattan monday. If the fan speed is turned down through BIOS then the pump speed will turn down as well. Please do all the fan speed modifications through BIOS, not AI Suite. You might be setting the wrong fan.

Please be so kind and show us your BIOS screens. Check here, start at 1m 35s:




Steps:
1. Go to QFAN control
2. Select the FAN header to edit to which you have connected the Predator's PWM cable.
*3. Select PWM (instead of DC)*
4. Select default profiles (Standard, Silent, ...) or make your own ramp-up curve there.

Hope this helps!

Best Regards,
Niko


----------



## KickAssCop

Niko, I just tried that fix and it seemed to have worked. I am now checking how I can get my other Corsair unit to quiet down since on PWN, it is going ape ****. lol.
Thanks for all your help guys


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am sorry to hear you have issues with noise. Unfortunately we do not offer 24/7 support (we are much smaller company then Corsair) and our guys will be able to suggest additional solutions on Monday if the forum members will not be able to help you out in the meanwhile. I also saw our CTO replied to you already with some comments.
> 
> We do test every unit before it leaves our facility so it would be strange that you would get a faulty pump/fans from us. Usually it's some kind of wrong setting/setup that is causing the issue. Still, do not worry, if there is no solution found you will get a new unit.
> 
> Regards
> Mark


Thank you for your support. Product is working fine. Seems was an error in my bios settings.
I have edited out posts that are no longer relevant.


----------



## Ally1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Got my predator 360 installed and it is too noisy. Any way to fix this? I am really disappointed. Here is a picture. Still uploading a video on the tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: It was the fans indeed that were noisy. The noise was due to the CPU_FAN being set on DC mode in bios (not sure why that happened). Turning it to PWM mode now fixed the issue.


what case is that?


----------



## KickAssCop

It is a HAF X case also known as ugly as sin.

Either way, the max I saw on real bench was 64-65 on all cores except core 2 which ran at 71 C. Compared to Corsair H110i GT, this is an improvement of about 5C-8C. Corsair used to see about high 60s low 70s on all cores whereas on core 2 it would hit 79 C.

Second point about noise is after fixing my issue my computer is more silent than it was with Corsair. I absolutely love that.

Third point is about expandablity of the unit. As you can see I need a water block for my second classified. I will be ordering the QDC filled block as soon as it becomes available. It is sort of a mix and match but for a guy who has never done water cooling custom loop, I am fine with my ghetto setup. This Predator is a fantastic unit and saves a bunch of cash in the process.


----------



## tiborrr12

I'm very glad you got the issue solved and that the overall performance and quietness of the unit is holding up to your standards and expectations









QDC blocks should become available in about three weeks, exact date will be published soon.

P.S.: HAF X is a great chassis. Most of the builds I do for my colleagues is based on HAF 932 Advanced II. Very spacious, tough and sturdy, although not really pretty.









Best Regards,
Niko


----------



## dayman

You EK guys shoukd look into using any other company besides DHL for delivery, at least to Canada anyway. Was really looking forward to this weekend.

The Canadian business has over 38 reviews on google and they all say the same thing: drivers do not even attempt delivery. All one star reviews.

Maybe its just me but I don't think a premium company like EKWB should be using such a terrible shipping company.


----------



## tiborrr12

@dayman: Thanks for the heads up. Being from half way around the globe here DHL is considered as a very fast and reliable courier. Our guys will have a look at this for sure!


----------



## dayman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> @dayman: Thanks for the heads up. Being from half way around the globe here DHL is considered as a very fast and reliable courier. Our guys will have a look at this for sure!


Thanks for the prompt response. Like I said before, I don't hold it against you guys, your customer engagement is second to no other company. You can be sure I will be using your products when I make the leap to a custom water cooled loop.


----------



## VSG

Sharing some love for the Predator 240:


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> I'm very glad you got the issue solved and that the overall performance and quietness of the unit is holding up to your standards and expectations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QDC blocks should become available in about three weeks, exact date will be published soon.
> 
> P.S.: HAF X is a great chassis. Most of the builds I do for my colleagues is based on HAF 932 Advanced II. Very spacious, tough and sturdy, although not really pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Niko


Thanks again for your help. I am super happy with the product now. I have fans running at 1600 RPMs and that is the fine balance between noise and temperatures. During gaming my temperatures are in late 40s and low 50s. What this has done for my second classified is that it now runs at 73-75 C instead of 78-81 C. I can't wait for the prefilled QDC ready Classified 980 Ti block. Then I will finally have my build complete for at least a year (or I keep telling myself lol).

I give Predator 360 a 10/10 rating.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Can anyone show the max rpm of the pump or is that difficult since the pump is tied to the fans pwm? Any reasoning why the pump is being held back at 6w? Unless its meant for heat & silence.


----------



## WorldExclusive

I'll buy once this can mount in any orientation (case floor).


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Sharing some love for the Predator 240:


Delicious. Will we be seeing your write-up on the predator in the usual spot in the near future? ^_^


----------



## wickedout

double post deleted!


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Delicious. Will we be seeing your write-up on the predator in the usual spot in the near future? ^_^


It is delicious! EKWB definitely hit a home run with this AIO cooler. I love mine. It keeps my CPU nice and cold.


----------



## Jyve

I don't suppose there's any way to unlink the fan and pump rpm? Would like to increase the pump flow while keeping the fan low.

Currently with my tweaked bios pwm curve I'm running around 900 rpm. This has my cpu idling around 36-38. 2-3 degrees warmer than my previous seidon 120m. Now granted the 120m's pump was running at 100% as well as my push pull sp120 qe @ 1450rpm.

I'd love to be able to run the pump at 100% and keep the fans at about 1000rpm.


----------



## Alpina 7

anyone else recieve thier 360? i want to see more pics! mine should be here Monday!! along with the rest of my parts to complete my build


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I don't suppose there's any way to unlink the fan and pump rpm? Would like to increase the pump flow while keeping the fan low.
> 
> Currently with my tweaked bios pwm curve I'm running around 900 rpm. This has my cpu idling around 36-38. 2-3 degrees warmer than my previous seidon 120m. Now granted the 120m's pump was running at 100% as well as my push pull sp120 qe @ 1450rpm.
> 
> I'd love to be able to run the pump at 100% and keep the fans at about 1000rpm.


If you detach cables from the fan splitter hub you can run the fans and the pump separately.


----------



## ZaRMaN

I bought EK 240 Predator and try to put the washers on the new screws but I lost a washer and finally put the AIO without washers. Is it necessary to use them?.

To screw in the MX Supremacy CPU, I had to force down, otherwise I could not tighten the screws. It is normal?.

Otherwise perfect. Great product.

Greetings!

P.S.: Sorry for my english.


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Hi, let me answer that:
> EK will sell QDC pre-filled GPU water blocks for majority of currently active models we have in our portfolio. There will be an option to order such variant of the water block on our shop. Our resellers will sell most popular variants I am sure, but not all of them, since there is a large spectrum of possible blocks to have on stock and not all will be demanded from Predator customers I am sure.
> 
> A bit later we might offer also just the QDCs but frankly due to high cost of those, you will be better off if you buy a pre-filled GPU block where the QDC is subsidized by us.
> 
> All this and more in our News release on Monday when Predator 360 officially launches.
> 
> Regards Mark


That's a little bit of a let down to be honest. For those of us who already have a waterblock, the QDC on the 360 becomes worthless without being able to purchase a second QDC. :/

If I would have known my choices were going to be either spend another $150 or so on an pre-filled waterblock from EK with the QDC installed or get rid of the QDC and rerun the tubing/fittings... I would have just built a custom loop to begin with (I even specifically asked a rep about the QDC before placing my pre-order).

Any chance there is someone here on the forum who doesn't plan on using their QDC who would be willing to sell it to me??


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

They never said they wont sell them. Just said cost wise you get a deal with being with a waterblock. Being important as it is to you I'm sure you don't care what the cost is.


----------



## Ally1987

It's seems my new case will be a 750D for one Predator 360 insted of two, and probably adding one 240 later in the near future in the front for my next GPU. But do you guys think the 360 will fit on the top of the case when Im also having one optical drive in the top front as well?


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> That's a little bit of a let down to be honest. For those of us who already have a waterblock, the QDC on the 360 becomes worthless without being able to purchase a second QDC. :/
> 
> If I would have known my choices were going to be either spend another $150 or so on an pre-filled waterblock from EK with the QDC installed or get rid of the QDC and rerun the tubing/fittings... I would have just built a custom loop to begin with (I even specifically asked a rep about the QDC before placing my pre-order).
> 
> Any chance there is someone here on the forum who doesn't plan on using their QDC who would be willing to sell it to me??


Note taken!









But like ZWingerRyry said, I did not state that we will not sell those QDCs separately, it's just that buying them separately will not be as cost effective as together with GPU block where we can subsidize the QDC price as we earn on the GPU block as well.


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayman*
> 
> You EK guys shoukd look into using any other company besides DHL for delivery, at least to Canada anyway. Was really looking forward to this weekend.
> 
> The Canadian business has over 38 reviews on google and they all say the same thing: drivers do not even attempt delivery. All one star reviews.
> 
> Maybe its just me but I don't think a premium company like EKWB should be using such a terrible shipping company.


Thanks for letting us know, we will review this. We are able to replace DHL with UPS for Canada - how is UPS rated there?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Delicious. Will we be seeing your write-up on the predator in the usual spot in the near future? ^_^


Yes! It's been madness the last two months but I am in the last stretch for this write-up and a few others.


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> anyone else recieve thier 360? i want to see more pics! mine should be here Monday!! along with the rest of my parts to complete my build


I won't be using mine, but since I live in Taiwan I don't know how much shipping to u will be. U can buy those qdc on amazon for about 60$ from medical supplies.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayman*
> 
> You EK guys shoukd look into using any other company besides DHL for delivery, at least to Canada anyway. Was really looking forward to this weekend.
> 
> The Canadian business has over 38 reviews on google and they all say the same thing: drivers do not even attempt delivery. All one star reviews.
> 
> Maybe its just me but I don't think a premium company like EKWB should be using such a terrible shipping company.


This happened to me in Portugal. I was expecting my Predator to arrive this Friday and the driver did not even attempt delivery, despite the tracking saying that he did. So I'd second your opinion.

Already issued a complaint against the driver and I'm awaiting response from their customer service to know where my package is.


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> I bought EK 240 Predator and try to put the washers on the new screws but I lost a washer and finally put the AIO without washers. Is it necessary to use them?.
> 
> To screw in the MX Supremacy CPU, I had to force down, otherwise I could not tighten the screws. It is normal?.
> 
> Otherwise perfect. Great product.
> 
> Greetings!
> 
> P.S.: Sorry for my english.


I had the same problem. Use pliers to tighten them but dont use alot just until it doesnt turn. I know the manual says not to use them, but I found it necessary as it gets to a point your thumps can no longer keep going.


----------



## Rubashka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayman*
> 
> You EK guys shoukd look into using any other company besides DHL for delivery, at least to Canada anyway. Was really looking forward to this weekend.
> 
> The Canadian business has over 38 reviews on google and they all say the same thing: drivers do not even attempt delivery. All one star reviews.
> 
> Maybe its just me but I don't think a premium company like EKWB should be using such a terrible shipping company.


I had no issues with DHL delivery in Toronto. Delivered on schedule.


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> I won't be using mine, but since I live in Taiwan I don't know how much shipping to u will be. U can buy those qdc on amazon for about 60$ from medical supplies.


Yea, I checked all the likely sellers (Amazon and whatnot) and wasn't able to to find any Colder QDC's available. After going to the Colder Products Company site it seems they have a very large minimum purchase requirement to buy direct. I think for now, I'm going to cancel my order on the 980 Ti Poseidan (sadface) and see if I can find someone here or on [H] that won't be using their QDC and buy it off them (might be looking into shipping prices from Taiwan to the U.S. if it comes down to it, lol). Worst comes to worst I wait another 3+ weeks and either buy a prefilled block from EK (if it becomes more cost effective, convenient and timely than buying a second QDC and Poseidon) or wait for the QDC to be sold separately... I've already been waiting almost two months for my case from Phantek to come in so I can start this build, so waiting another month would suck, frankly speaking.


----------



## dayman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Thanks for letting us know, we will review this. We are able to replace DHL with UPS for Canada - how is UPS rated there?


Honestly after checking it out online, it seems all major couriers here have about the same reviews. It is probably more a reflection of the wage offered for the job here then anything.

Although I have never had an issue with UPS its seems loads of people do. Offering a choice between the 2 would be best because then at least we could pick our poison.


----------



## Metros

Does anyone actually have the 360mm version at the moment.


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Does anyone actually have the 360mm version at the moment.


Sitting open on my table since yesterday.







Have a question?


----------



## Alpina 7

^^ post pics bro


----------



## Ally1987

or how about performance and temperatures?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Yea, I checked all the likely sellers (Amazon and whatnot) and wasn't able to to find any Colder QDC's available. After going to the Colder Products Company site it seems they have a very large minimum purchase requirement to buy direct. I think for now, I'm going to cancel my order on the 980 Ti Poseidan (sadface) and see if I can find someone here or on [H] that won't be using their QDC and buy it off them (might be looking into shipping prices from Taiwan to the U.S. if it comes down to it, lol). Worst comes to worst I wait another 3+ weeks and either buy a prefilled block from EK (if it becomes more cost effective, convenient and timely than buying a second QDC and Poseidon) or wait for the QDC to be sold separately... I've already been waiting almost two months for my case from Phantek to come in so I can start this build, so waiting another month would suck, frankly speaking.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=a9_sc_1?rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Acolder+quick+disconnect&keywords=colder+quick+disconnect&ie=UTF8&qid=1445125412


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Sitting open on my table since yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a question?


Could you do some temperature tests, what CPU you got


----------



## Menthol

What case will the 360 fit in without modifications?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> What case will the 360 fit in without modifications?


Quite a few. Fractal Define R5 (which I have), Define S, Enthoo Primo and the Enthoo Luxe just to name a few.


----------



## KickAssCop

If you go back a page I already posted a picture, temperature comparison with Corsair H110i GT and case that a 360 fits in without modifications.

My CPU is a 5930K overclocked to 4.6 Ghz with 1.32 to the core.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Picking up my Predator 360 tomorrow. SO MUCH MORE HYPE!!!


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=a9_sc_1?rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Acolder+quick+disconnect&keywords=colder+quick+disconnect&ie=UTF8&qid=1445125412


I wasn't able to find an exact match available after looking through those (looks like it's an NS4 series), maybe I'm missing something?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> ^^ post pics bro


Still waiting on my Evolv ATX before I install it so it's just sitting in the box on my table (no way i'd be able to squeeze it into the Corsair 650d I am currently running)... Not really much to see that you can't see in the shots from EK. If there is a particular part of it you are wanting to see, I'd be happy to oblige though

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Could you do some temperature tests, what CPU you got


No temp tests until Amazon gets my case to me (they told me they are in the process of stocking them as we speak, so it should be real soon). :/ I'll be running it with a 4770k running at 4.5Ghz and a 980Ti running at around 1500Mhz.


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Yea, I checked all the likely sellers (Amazon and whatnot) and wasn't able to to find any Colder QDC's available. After going to the Colder Products Company site it seems they have a very large minimum purchase requirement to buy direct. I think for now, I'm going to cancel my order on the 980 Ti Poseidan (sadface) and see if I can find someone here or on [H] that won't be using their QDC and buy it off them (might be looking into shipping prices from Taiwan to the U.S. if it comes down to it, lol). Worst comes to worst I wait another 3+ weeks and either buy a prefilled block from EK (if it becomes more cost effective, convenient and timely than buying a second QDC and Poseidon) or wait for the QDC to be sold separately... I've already been waiting almost two months for my case from Phantek to come in so I can start this build, so waiting another month would suck, frankly speaking.


Honestly, just buy some tubing and fittings. Plus coolant it was just 35$


----------



## ZaRMaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> I had the same problem. Use pliers to tighten them but dont use alot just until it doesnt turn. I know the manual says not to use them, but I found it necessary as it gets to a point your thumps can no longer keep going.


it's necessary to use washers or it's optional when I install the new screw for 2011-3 without holes?.

Thanks


----------



## KickAssCop

I threw the washers. They were the worst part of the installation. I ended up brute forcing them off since I didn't have tools to remove them. The additional screws keep the block in place nice and tight.


----------



## FreeElectron

Did anyone stress test the pump? (Run it at max for 4 days straight)?


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Did anyone stress test the pump? (Run it at max for 4 days straight)?


This pump is meant to run for 5 years+ straight, 24 hours hours a day, just FYI


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> This pump is meant to run for 5 years+ straight, 24 hours hours a day, just FYI


Isn't it the same pump used in the Swiftech's H240X ? If it is then that pump died after 3 days only!


----------



## KickAssCop

Mine is running for about 30 hours.


----------



## tiborrr12

No it's not. Swiftech uses some proprietary pump, we use the trusted Laing DDC.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> No it's not. Swiftech uses some proprietary pump, we use the trusted Laing DDC.


I really wish that it doesn't fail on me.


----------



## tiborrr12

We're most certainly that it wont. My old DDC-1T from 2003 is still running to this day









But... if it ever does, you know we have your back covered


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Isn't it the same pump used in the Swiftech's H240X ? If it is then that pump died after 3 days only!


even if it was any pump can fail...both are great pumps both have the potential for failure


----------



## KickAssCop

I had my Corsair H80 run for 5 years straight pretty much 24/7 and even runs to this day. I will be shocked if an EK fails.


----------



## VSG

My Predator 240 has been on for 3 weeks mostly non stop now, no issues till now.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

"Till now" ?


----------



## jincuteguy

So
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> My Predator 240 has been on for 3 weeks mostly non stop now, no issues till now.


So your EK Predator 240 failed after 3 weeks? wow


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Thanks for letting us know, we will review this. We are able to replace DHL with UPS for Canada - how is UPS rated there?


Depending on how its shipped (and if local taxes aren't charged) UPS is known for slapping on rather large brokerage fees based upon some weird formula involving actual weight, dimensional weight and declared value. When I worked for them years ago I saw many a package with a declared value of $100 USD get hit with an $80 CAD surcharge, and even a few instances where the brokerage charged was higher than the value of the package itself.

I know dhl in a lot of areas in Canada doesn't get the best of opinions ever since they sold off their national package handling back to Transforce's subsidiary Loomis two years ago, and I think Loomis also handles dhl's international shipments here in Canada. So your delivery guy remained the same, but they now wear different uniforms...


----------



## ZaRMaN

I recently bought EK Predator 240. When I turn on the PC a small sound of water is heard. It is normal?.

Greetings!


----------



## kilo7echo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> I recently bought EK Predator 240. When I turn on the PC a small sound of water is heard. It is normal?.
> 
> Greetings!


When i first installed mine and booted up it did the same. Sounds went away after the computer was in use for a while. I would say this is normal when the pump first starts up


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilo7echo*
> 
> When i first installed mine and booted up it did the same. Sounds went away after the computer was in use for a while. I would say this is normal when the pump first starts up


Yes, that's normal. After a few minutes of operation the air is sucked to special chamber and the sound goes away. Don't worry.


----------



## Jyve

Very normal. It's trapped air moving around within the loop. I actually ran mine full tilt to get the juices flowing.

I'm confused. What washers are we talking about? I didn't see any come with mine. Are these extra for the socket 2011 without holes through the board?

I was able to crank the screws down pretty good though I think they could move a bit more with some force. Are they supposed to just stop? Should I continue to crank em till they stop?


----------



## Metros

Anyone got this working at the top of a Corsair 780t yet, the EK Predator 360mm version.


----------



## skkane

Did anyone compare the 360 with fractal design's s36 unit? Real curious if any improvements for 6core cpu @ 1.35v.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So
> So your EK Predator 240 failed after 3 weeks? wow


How did you come to that conclusion? No issues till now means it's still working perfectly.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

When you phrase something "My Predator 240 has been on for 3 weeks mostly non stop now, *no issues till now*."

We're going to assume you had no issues, *til now.* lol meaning today you started having issues. Though I didn't jump to the conclusion it failed like jincuteguy did.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> How did you come to that conclusion? No issues till now means it's still working perfectly.


I think it's due to what I'd label as how some would read it. No problems until now to some people usually means a problem just recently came up, hence why in those areas people will state "no problems so far"..... Which sadly, in other areas people might take as being worried something is going to happen.

Can't win either way, because UK English will have a lot of differences compared to eastern or western US English, and then there's all the confusion Canadian English adds in, even before slang/colloquial language is brought into the mix.

I'll admit, it caught me off guard as well, but since there was no mention of a problem right after, I then assumed it was just a different way of expressing there weren't any problems.


----------



## VSG

Heh fair enough, I can see that interpretation now.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Scared a few buyers with that, *til now* with clearing that up. ? See what I did there. Hehe


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah I kinda jumped to same conclusion myself but VSG is a custom watercooler so I let it alone figuring he'd clear up whatever issue it is if there indeed was one.









~Ceadder


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> How did you come to that conclusion? No issues till now means it's still working perfectly.


Thanks for the feedback


----------



## WheelZ0713

This bad boy arrived for me this morning. I picked up a new Define S case on the way in to work.

Now i just have to find the time to delid my 4770K, recondition and rebuild my rig!


----------



## VSG

Very nice


----------



## skkane

Like everything other then that disconnect they use. My garden hose one looks way better, they could've picked a black one.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

The more I see this coming out in the wild, the more tempting it is to pick up not only one for my gaming rig, but a pair for my benching rig....


----------



## Wovermars1996

Picked mine up and installed


----------



## KedarWolf

Would putting a 360 on the bottom of a case with the fittings and hoses facing up be an issue? Would air get in the hoses or anything?


----------



## wickedout

Here's my EK-Predator 204 rad. It fits great in my case. I probably could have gone with the 360 but the 240 is more then enough for my daily usage.


----------



## Mezzy

Hey guys I was thinking of ordering a predator 360 to go with the new build I'm planning just trying to make up my mind on a last few parts (cpu cooler, 16 or 32gb of ram, and the case) anyway, was just having a quick read through the online user guide and saw this under maintenance

_Every 3 years the unit should be thoroughly cleaned. You must let all the
coolant out (Page 14). The radiator must be flushed and the pump checked
and cleaned. It is recommended to change the tubing._

Is this just for people who have added extra components to the loop or for every one?


----------



## skkane

Everyone


----------



## ZaRMaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Yes, that's normal. After a few minutes of operation the air is sucked to special chamber and the sound goes away. Don't worry.


Hello,

I hear a little noise of water in two situations:

-Every time when I turn on the PC.
-Some noise when I run stress test CPU (Realbench for example).

It´s normal too?.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Wovermars1996

I'm having noise issues with my pump. I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I'm having noise issues with my pump. I'm not sure what it is.


Try and unmount it, and tip it to the sides and up and down while its on, to bleed it from small bubbles.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmbo*
> 
> Try and unmount it, and tip it to the sides and up and down while its on, to bleed it from small bubbles.


Thanks I'll try that.


----------



## andrej124

Hi guys! Great news!

EK-XLC Predator 360 is now officially launched! Along with this launch, we are announcing the QDC-enabled and pre-filled GPU water blocks! They will becom available on *November 5th*, next month!










Read the official press release here: http://bit.ly/1ODe11L


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Hi guys! Great news!
> 
> EK-XLC Predator 360 is now officially launched! Along with this launch, we are announcing the QDC-enabled and pre-filled GPU water blocks! They will becom available on *November 5th*, next month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the official press release here: http://bit.ly/1ODe11L


Is the case compatibility list up?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I hear a little noise of water in two situations:
> 
> -Every time when I turn on the PC.
> -Some noise when I run stress test CPU (Realbench for example).
> 
> It´s normal too?.
> 
> Thanks!!!


Yeah that's normal. When you boot up the fans and pump speed up as well as when you bench. It's the pump moving water with trapped air around.


----------



## WheelZ0713

Can't decide whether i want it top mount or front mount.




Thoughts? Go...


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> Can't decide whether i want it top mount or front mount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Go...


What case is this?


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> What case is this?


Fractal Define S.


----------



## andrej124

This is Fractal Design Define S.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> Can't decide whether i want it top mount or front mount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Go...


I think it looks really good at the top. I did the same in my Define R5


----------



## Gandlaf

I would use the front mount. It has a dust filter there, which the top lacks.

I will be mounting mine in the front once it arrives, moving my 360 Kelvin out of the way to upgrade








Gonna apply some stockings as ghetto dustfilters in the top ^^


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Hi guys! Great news!
> 
> EK-XLC Predator 360 is now officially launched! Along with this launch, we are announcing the QDC-enabled and pre-filled GPU water blocks! They will becom available on *November 5th*, next month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the official press release here: http://bit.ly/1ODe11L


Any word on the approximate increase to the cost of the blocks that are pre-filled and ready to add in, or will such information be posted in November?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Is the case compatibility list up?


I believe it was previously mentioned that due to the wide variety of case options that exist on the market they made the overall dimensions of the predator available and will be working with the community in order to have a much larger database of compatible cases.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Any word on the approximate increase to the cost of the blocks that are pre-filled and ready to add in, or will such information be posted in November?
> I believe it was previously mentioned that due to the wide variety of case options that exist on the market they made the overall dimensions of the predator available and will be working with the community in order to have a much larger database of compatible cases.


Yes, i am asking about if they started with that database yet.
I am trying to decide on a small case that can take the Asus Rampage IV Extreme and the EK predator 360


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Yes, i am asking about if they started with that database yet.
> I am trying to decide on a small case that can take the Asus Rampage IV Extreme and the EK predator 360


Ah, my bad there, misinterpreted your question. I'm sure one of the EK reps will have an answer soon enough as I'm curious too


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> Can't decide whether i want it top mount or front mount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Go...


Top will exhaust de hot air directly out. Front would be intaking cold / blowing hot inside your case. Unless you plan to exhaust forward with the front mount I would not do it.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Thanks for letting us know, we will review this. We are able to replace DHL with UPS for Canada - how is UPS rated there?


The amount of extra brokage fees that UPS is asking here in Canada is simply just stupid. DHL is way less expensive on these fees.

I would stick with DHL personnaly


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> Can't decide whether i want it top mount or front mount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Go...


Flip the back exhaust fan around (make it an intake fan) to provide fresh air. The Predator will remove the rest. I'd go with top mount personally.


----------



## KyesaRRi

Anyone have any insight into the PWM control on the 360 model?

Changing values in bios yields no change in fan speed or pump noise. Tried using speedfan to force its hand and I'm getting no change either.

The fans move a miserable amount of air ATM.


----------



## KickAssCop

I am using ASUS AI Suite to control the fans at 1400 rpms. Make sure you have the bios detect the 360 on the CPU_FAN as PWM. I had it on DC and it made horrible noises until I set it to PWM control.


----------



## ZaRMaN

My EK Predator 240 with the case Corsair 750D:


----------



## amd42

EK Predator 360 in a Thermaltake Core X2







A couple of things I found out:

a) Size wise the 360 fits vertically in the front (with the pump and reservoir on top), but a horizontal bar across the top prevents it from being able to mount, unless one uses e.g. fan shrouds or doubles up on the fans.

b) The 360 can also be mounted horizontally in the bottom section, but the tubes are too short to get to the CPU.

c) To mount the 360 using all twelve screws to the horizontal bars it needs to be reversed (i.e. the pump and reservoir will be in the back) but then the tubing needs to be bent in angles that could result in reduced flow.

With the way I have it currently mounted only 4 screws are used. Still feels sturdy though.

All in all I'm very pleased with the way it all turned out.


----------



## Ceadderman

Looks like you went goofy foot there. Nice!









~Ceadeer


----------



## amd42

This for the EKWB staff: I'm trying to fill out the "case help" form, but the complaint I got was that the "file is too large". I'm trying to use the exact same image as in the previous post. What is the maximum file size for images to be uploaded to the case help form?


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyesaRRi*
> 
> Anyone have any insight into the PWM control on the 360 model?
> 
> Changing values in bios yields no change in fan speed or pump noise. Tried using speedfan to force its hand and I'm getting no change either.
> 
> The fans move a miserable amount of air ATM.


If the PWM would not be working (or is 'fried'), the fans and pump would at full speed (3000rpm pump, 2200rpm fans), which is loud.

I suspect you're having issues with your motherboard. Make sure your fan mode is set to PWM (not DC) in BIOS!


----------



## KyesaRRi

@EK_tiborrr Thanks, new motherboard and I'm struggling to find where to set it (x99 MSI) I'll have a dig online and possibly hook it to a different header.


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd42*
> 
> EK Predator 360 in a Thermaltake Core X2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of things I found out:
> 
> a) Size wise the 360 fits vertically in the front (with the pump and reservoir on top), but a horizontal bar across the top prevents it from being able to mount, unless one uses e.g. fan shrouds or doubles up on the fans.
> 
> b) The 360 can also be mounted horizontally in the bottom section, but the tubes are too short to get to the CPU.
> 
> c) To mount the 360 using all twelve screws to the horizontal bars it needs to be reversed (i.e. the pump and reservoir will be in the back) but then the tubing needs to be bent in angles that could result in reduced flow.
> 
> With the way I have it currently mounted only 4 screws are used. Still feels sturdy though.
> 
> All in all I'm very pleased with the way it all turned out.


I swear in first moment I thought it's Caselabs case...








ASUS X99M WS is great. Look clean, nice...
I can't wait to cross on mATX Form Factor and I would maybe even replace E-ATX for mATX now but M.2 is not 32Gb/s
EKWB Predator 360 and small mATX with small Fury X waterblock...perfect.


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyesaRRi*
> 
> @EK_tiborrr Thanks, new motherboard and I'm struggling to find where to set it (x99 MSI) I'll have a dig online and possibly hook it to a different header.


MSI X99? Very easy actually:




1. Go to Hardware Monitor
2. Set either All Full Speed or make your own ramp up curve for each individual fan, depending on the chipset or CPU (preferably) temperature.


----------



## KyesaRRi

Tried that on both CPU headers, fans are still sluggish; BIOS is reporting they are spinning at 270~ RPM with little to no change visually and in the BIOS (+ / - 5 rpm).


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyesaRRi*
> 
> Tried that on both CPU headers, fans are still sluggish; BIOS is reporting they are spinning at 270~ RPM with little to no change visually and in the BIOS (+ / - 5 rpm).


Try setting this to 'All to Full Speed' and observe change. I also had issues on my Z97I Gaming before I updated the BIOS. The PWM control simply did not work at all. I'd recommend updating BIOS to the latest version. A common hiccup with otherwise great motherboards.

Download the BIOS, save it to FAT32 formatted USB flash drive (very important with MSI from my experiences; otherwise it cannot read the content of the thumb drive), update it, reboot and see if it works then.

Best,
Niko


----------



## KyesaRRi

Nice one, I'll give it an update when I get home. I tried setting them to full speed without a change.

Strangley enough my case came with a PWM hub which works fine for my three case fans.


----------



## amd42

Quote:


> I swear in first moment I thought it's Caselabs case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS X99M WS is great. Look clean, nice...
> I can't wait to cross on mATX Form Factor and I would maybe even replace E-ATX for mATX now but M.2 is not 32Gb/s
> EKWB Predator 360 and small mATX with small Fury X waterblock...perfect.


For 32Gb/s M.2 look at the EVGA Micro2.


----------



## Alpina 7

i absolutely hate DHL. ive got all my parts waiting for this cooler that was supposed to show up today. and i look now it was delivered and signed by a C. smith? *** Ive been at work. who's that. ***.


----------



## Alpina 7

^^ scratch that.. apparently the drive signed for it, left it at my door? what kinda of sh** is that. was he planning on coming back and stealing it? surely they arnt allowed to do this..

anyways glad its here! my computer will be up and running now by wend =)


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> ^^ scratch that.. apparently the drive signed for it, left it at my door? what kinda of sh** is that. was he planning on coming back and stealing it? surely they arnt allowed to do this..
> 
> anyways glad its here! my computer will be up and running now by wend =)


Actually we're allowed to do this. Though i don't speak for DHL. We normally do this (if we believe its a safe neighborhood to leave at or fits in your mailbox/parcel locker) to prevent you having to wait til next day to pick it up. We sign it and take full responsibility if something was to happen to it to better serve you as our customer. So have some respect will ya lol. ?


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> Flip the back exhaust fan around (make it an intake fan) to provide fresh air. The Predator will remove the rest. I'd go with top mount personally.


I like the way you think. Might grab some extra fans for the front and run them intake also.


----------



## Wovermars1996

I must say congrats to everyone at EK for designing and making an amazing AIO. My old Corsair H75 would reach 82 degrees celsius with a 4690K at 4.5 GHz with 1.260 volts and with my Predator 360 I was able to push it 100MHz further at 1.280 volts and the max temperature I've seen is 66 degrees celsius so truly incredible.


----------



## teh_chin

7:15pm PST, still waiting on DHL.









*edit*

Guess he heard me. Time to install


----------



## Alpina 7

Corsair 760t confirmed for the 360 predator


----------



## Alpina 7




----------



## Alpina 7




----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair 760t confirmed for the 360 predator


Damn thats tight but good that it fits!


----------



## KickAssCop

I had to push it in from the front drive bays to fit in the HAF X since my system was already installed. Maybe easier to install if you don't already have a mother board etc in the case.


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair 760t confirmed for the 360 predator


I have the same case and I love it. It has much space to expand if you want. That x99 looks good in there. I'm a fanboy of MSI, Corsair and EVGA for the most part. They all make pretty good quality stuff. Congrats on your new rig man. Enjoy!


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> I have the same case and I love it. It has much space to expand if you want. That x99 looks good in there. I'm a fanboy of MSI, Corsair and EVGA for the most part. They all make pretty good quality stuff. Congrats on your new rig man. Enjoy!


Thanks man. Honestly it was tight as hell. Almost didn't get it in there but figured it out. The drive bays arnt removable in the 760t unfortunately , and the hoses are pretty thick and back there. I'm
Pretty sure my Asus CD burner isn't going to fit and all my 5.25" bays are useless now but oh well. It's ok









I love the build quality of the Predator also. All my parts are corsair and Asus including my mobo. Glad I went that route.

I do have a question. On my x99 pro does the PWN connector connect to the "cpu fan" connector on my mobo?


----------



## KickAssCop

Yes, CPU_FAN. Make sure it is set to pwm in bios


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Thanks man. Honestly it was tight as hell. Almost didn't get it in there but figured it out. The drive bays arnt removable in the 760t unfortunately , and the hoses are pretty thick and back there. I'm
> Pretty sure my Asus CD burner isn't going to fit and all my 5.25" bays are useless now but oh well. It's ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the build quality of the Predator also. All my parts are corsair and Asus including my mobo. Glad I went that route.
> 
> do have a question. On my x99 pro does the PWN connector connect to the "cpu fan" connector on my mobo?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Yes, CPU_FAN. Make sure it is set to pwm in bios


This is exactly how you do it.


----------



## dayman

Just WOW! Excellent build quality, and impressive performance.

Was using a thermaltake water 2.0 pro. I delidded my 3770k, used CLU between ihs and die, used included thermal paste between ihs and predator. Preliminary testing shows at an overclock of 4.7ghz my temps during prime 95 have dropped from up to 90C to 70C. And it hasn't even hit 100% yet.

Seriously thank you EK, this is a sweet piece of equipment.


----------



## Alpina 7

Good deal.

I'm kinda bummed my cd drive won't fit :/

Oh well I guess I'll plug it up when I need it.

Finished pics. For those who care





















Ram and processor going in tomorrow. Along with the uv lights, new fans and Windows 10 64 pro.

And then flight simulator


----------



## KyesaRRi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> Try setting this to 'All to Full Speed' and observe change. I also had issues on my Z97I Gaming before I updated the BIOS. The PWM control simply did not work at all. I'd recommend updating BIOS to the latest version. A common hiccup with otherwise great motherboards.
> 
> Download the BIOS, save it to FAT32 formatted USB flash drive (very important with MSI from my experiences; otherwise it cannot read the content of the thumb drive), update it, reboot and see if it works then.
> 
> Best,
> Niko


Running the latest BIOS (N3) for my motherboard (x99A Krait). PWM is working from both headers (confirmed using my PWM Hub for the case fans. Speedfan and BIOS are showing the RPM from the EK fan hub as being ~270 with slight variations but there is no change whatsoever when setting fan speeds.

I'll go ahead and flash with the same bios version and maybe kill a chicken over the computer ٩(͡๏̯͡๏)۶

Edit: As I thought no change whatsoever, ran a few benchmarks with and without speedfan running; no change in fan speeds. I can toss up a youtube video if you'd like to see how everything is hooked up on my system.


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Good deal.
> 
> I'm kinda bummed my cd drive won't fit :/
> 
> Oh well I guess I'll plug it up when I need it.
> 
> Finished pics. For those who care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ram and processor going in tomorrow. Along with the uv lights, new fans and Windows 10 64 pro.
> 
> And then flight simulator


Looks great. Is there any reason you couldn't flip the predator horizontally? Have the pump and res at the rear of the case and leave you some room for your drive?


----------



## TK421

Any news on the QDC gpu wbs?


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Any news on the QDC gpu wbs?


Coming November 5th, next month!!


----------



## Ricey20

If anyone can confirm if the Pred 360 will fit in an Evolv ATX, H440, or Arc Mini R2 I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## KyesaRRi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> If anyone can confirm if the Pred 360 will fit in an Evolv ATX, H440, or Arc Mini R2 I would greatly appreciate it!


It is a tight fit in the evolv atx lose some screws on the radiator and one on the front fans. You have to pull some of the sheet steel back when installing it as the pump assembly hits the front fan mounts.

The pump is touching the front sheet steel and there is a few mm of clearance with the back fan.

https://imgur.com/8SDuAFB


----------



## FreeElectron

Please!

When posting a pic showing the Perdator in your case, please do not forget mentioning the case's name and the predator version. Also clarify if you had to mod the case to get the predator to fit or not.
This will greatly help others.



Spoiler: Fancy Example



Case : Thermaltake Core X2
Model : EK-XLC Predator 360 (incl. QDC)
Modding needed : No. (If modding is needed then please clarify what you had to mod)
Pictures :






Eample Srouce


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Coming November 5th, next month!!


Can't wait


----------



## Ally1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> Looks great. Is there any reason you couldn't flip the predator horizontally? Have the pump and res at the rear of the case and leave you some room for your drive?


yeah, I was thinking the same thing. just flip it horizontally, and unmount the fan at the rear if its in the way for the tubes.

I'm getting my 750D tomorrow and just saw now from his pics that I have to have the pump and res at rear when I get my 360, cause I'm going to install a optical drive in front


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Coming November 5th, next month!!


Will pre-orders be up? I just need one pre filled 980 Ti Classified block. Take my money already before I change my mind lol.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> yeah, I was thinking the same thing. just flip it horizontally, and unmount the fan at the rear if its in the way for the tubes.
> 
> I'm getting my 750D tomorrow and just saw now from his pics that I have to have the pump and res at rear when I get my 360, cause I'm going to install a optical drive in front


yea thats not going to work, i already tried that. that will block my exhaust fan. the tubes are way too long and look funky mounted to the cpu and the thick hoses come way to close to the 12v cord. id rather have an exhaust fan that a cd drive. i can easily just plug that in when its needed. takes 30 seconds


----------



## Ally1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> yea thats not going to work, i already tried that. that will block my exhaust fan. the tubes are way too long and look funky mounted to the cpu and the thick hoses come way to close to the 12v cord. id rather have an exhaust fan that a cd drive. i can easily just plug that in when its needed. takes 30 seconds


but if you remove that exhaust fan then it will work, right? If it dont work without having a fan there, I have to send my 750D back









I dont mind the tubes get funky mounted... I think it looked good on Dayman's picture.

edit: btw, what 12v cord do you mean?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> but if you remove that exhaust fan it will work? If it dont work without having a fan there, I have to send my 750D back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont mind the tubes get funky mounted...


no, it will def fit. i mounted it at first in that position, but considering that i already bought some nice fans for the bottom intake and rear exhaust and the fact that the hoses would have been weird i decided to mount the other way. also im a worrier so IF my rad was to leak from the fittings. IF. then id rather it drip down on my ssd's than my mobo, ram, gpu, psu etc. lol

another thing, when installing, the screws that came with the 360 to mount were too small for the holes at the top of my case and just fell threw so i ended up using the ones that came with my case.


----------



## TK421

The 360 compatibility list link on ek shop website is broken


----------



## nikxs78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyesaRRi*
> 
> It is a tight fit in the evolv atx lose some screws on the radiator and one on the front fans. You have to pull some of the sheet steel back when installing it as the pump assembly hits the front fan mounts.
> 
> The pump is touching the front sheet steel and there is a few mm of clearance with the back fan.
> 
> https://imgur.com/8SDuAFB


Is it possible to mount the cooler higher up on the evolv ATX by removing the mounting plate and mount to the frame with a couple of metal strips ?

like this


----------



## Metros

So if it fits in the Corsair 760t, it should fit in the Corsair 780t


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyesaRRi*
> 
> It is a tight fit in the evolv atx lose some screws on the radiator and one on the front fans. You have to pull some of the sheet steel back when installing it as the pump assembly hits the front fan mounts.
> 
> The pump is touching the front sheet steel and there is a few mm of clearance with the back fan.
> 
> https://imgur.com/8SDuAFB


Not at all what I want to hear when I have an Evolv ATX coming in a couple days and a Predator 360 waiting to go in it.







Any chance you were able to squeeze it into the front slot? If not I might have to go back to the drawing board.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Not at all what I want to hear when I have an Evolv ATX coming in a couple days and a Predator 360 waiting to go in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you were able to squeeze it into the front slot? If not I might have to go back to the drawing board.


the way they have the 5.25" drive bays mounted i dont think so. unless you can cute out the cage up top. when i get home later tonight im going to try it in the opposite position again and see what i can come up with. will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> So if it fits in the Corsair 760t, it should fit in the Corsair 780t


probably


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> probably


Amazon ****ed up my Evolv ATX order so I may be canceling it anyways. They gave me an expected delivery date between last week and this Thursday, but my case has been "preparing to ship" for the last couple days so I livechatted them to see what was up. They stated they still don't have the case and I shouldn't expect it until November 5th or later. I let them know it was pretty messed up to give me the false delivery date as it stopped me from ordering from Newegg when they had stock. Amazon kindly told me to go **** myself and my options are to wait or cancel.

I am still a bit curious to see if you get the 360 to fit in the front still though.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Amazon ****ed up my Evolv ATX order so I may be canceling it anyways. They gave me an expected delivery date between last week and this Thursday, but my case has been "preparing to ship" for the last couple days so I livechatted them to see what was up. They stated they still don't have the case and I shouldn't expect it until November 5th or later. I let them know it was pretty messed up to give me the false delivery date as it stopped me from ordering from Newegg when they had stock. Amazon kindly told me to go **** myself and my options are to wait or cancel.
> 
> I am still a bit curious to see if you get the 360 to fit in the front still though.


wow. id be pretty livid. why not cancel and get something different? lian li makes very nice cases. so does corsair. hell get a 760T i love mine. excellent case and very roomy. and the window is HUGE.

ill post pics tonight when i find out


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> wow. id be pretty livid. why not cancel and get something different? lian li makes very nice cases. so does corsair. hell get a 760T i love mine. excellent case and very roomy. and the window is HUGE.
> 
> ill post pics tonight when i find out


I'm pretty disappointed, especially since I specifically ordered from Amazon instead of Newegg (who charges no tax in my state) since I thought their pre-order would be more reliable. Oh well.

I look into a few other cases. I have a husky so I'm really trying to avoid a front grill (have to blast it with air every couple days otherwise dog hair makes it look like crap)... Other than that, I just need a case with room for a Predator 360 in the front and has a covered power supply.


----------



## Alpina 7

950D!


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> 950D!


Are ya thinking of the 750d? I'm currently running a 650d (stupid front grill) and I was pretty set on picking up the 750d until I discovered the Evolv ATX. I'm checking out the 800d also, but $300+ is a bit harder to swallow for a case than $200, lol.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Are ya thinking of the 750d? I'm currently running a 650d (stupid front grill) and I was pretty set on picking up the 750d until I discovered the Evolv ATX. I'm checking out the 800d also, but $300+ is a bit harder to swallow for a case than $200, lol.


Oh no. I meant 900D


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Oh no. I meant 900D


Yea... Could be a possibility, just the price ($320) and size (almost six inches longer and seven inches taller than the Evolv) holding me back. Gonna think on it a bit and do some searching. If the 360 doesn't fit in the front of the Evolv... It may not be the case for me anyways.

And now they just changed to shipping date AGAIN to November 9th! What the hell!?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> If anyone can confirm if the Pred 360 will fit in an Evolv ATX, H440, or Arc Mini R2 I would greatly appreciate it!


Yes on the h440. It's the case ekwb uses in their video tutorials.

I have an arc mini r2 and yes...barely. Few pages back are some pics and what I learned. Short version. Fits in front, have to lose the 5.25 bay, and requires fan shrouds in order for that to work. Not the best solution but it works.


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Yes on the h440. It's the case ekwb uses in their video tutorials.
> 
> I have an arc mini r2 and yes...barely. Few pages back are some pics and what I learned. Short version. Fits in front, have to lose the 5.25 bay, and requires fan shrouds in order for that to work. Not the best solution but it works.


All the videos I've seen of the h440 have the Predator 360 in the top... Any chance you (or anyone else) knows if it'll fit in the front? That NZXT looks like a legit little case.


----------



## WheelZ0713

Completed the tear down of the old rig this morning before work. Next: The scary as hell delid.


----------



## Ally1987

MY EYES!!! get a modular psu.


----------



## TK421

Predator 360 compatibility list on EK web shop still broken.


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> MY EYES!!! get a modular psu.


I know right? I was too impatient when building my last rig to wait for stock on a modular psu. Not a fantastic decision on my part, but no matter how many times i consider replacing it, i'm not sure i can justify the extra coin to replace a perfectly good psu.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> All the videos I've seen of the h440 have the Predator 360 in the top... Any chance you (or anyone else) knows if it'll fit in the front? That NZXT looks like a legit little case.


I could swear at least 1 had it up front


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Predator 360 compatibility list on EK web shop still broken.


I found it


----------



## iammurphy

Here is the 360 in my enthoo evolve atx. Only way I could get it in is removing the rear fan

1 issue I had it one of the little clips that holds the bolts on the block had fallen off in shipping but other than that so far so good. I ****ed up mounting the block because the bolt had fallen off so going to repaste tomorrow with some IC diamond and hopefully not screw up ! lol


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iammurphy*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the 360 in my enthoo evolve atx. Only way I could get it in is removing the rear fan
> 
> 1 issue I had it one of the little clips that holds the bolts on the block had fallen off in shipping but other than that so far so good. I ****ed up mounting the block because the bolt had fallen off so going to repaste tomorrow with some IC diamond and hopefully not screw up ! lol


Looking good man! Very nice..


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I found it


link pls


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> link pls


This


----------



## dayman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> Next: The scary as hell delid.


Its very scary, but just have confidence from the people that walked that path before you.

I was crapping my pants waiting for mine to post lol. I used the "vice only" method. Worked great. The scariest part was scraping off the glue. I was super worried about discharging or just slipping and touching the bottom somehow.

Have fun!


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayman*
> 
> Its very scary, but just have confidence from the people that walked that path before you.
> 
> I was crapping my pants waiting for mine to post lol. I used the "vice only" method. Worked great. The scariest part was scraping off the glue. I was super worried about discharging or just slipping and touching the bottom somehow.
> 
> Have fun!


To be honest i'm fairly confident about it all. I practiced on a cheap chip and everything was pretty straight forward. Just a little nerve wracking i guess.


----------



## Alpina 7

Yup won't work :/


----------



## dayman

I used a piece of cardboard taped to my fan to solve my similar issue.


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iammurphy*
> 
> Here is the 360 in my enthoo evolve atx. Only way I could get it in is removing the rear fan
> 
> 1 issue I had it one of the little clips that holds the bolts on the block had fallen off in shipping but other than that so far so good. I ****ed up mounting the block because the bolt had fallen off so going to repaste tomorrow with some IC diamond and hopefully not screw up ! lol


Any chance I could get you to measure the amount of available space for a front mount of the 360 in the Evolv ATX??

Also... Some confirmation from EK as to whether or not the 360 fits in the front of the NZXT h440 would be great, seeing as they have experience installing the cooler in that particular case.


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Yup won't work :/


I reckon i'd mount the exhaust fan externally to make that work.


----------



## HatallaS

Finally able to take delivery of it, but my GPU block is been hold at customs... Not like it's a clock or anything...


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> I reckon i'd mount the exhaust fan externally to make that work.


It's literally the same thing with fan off or on. I tried both ways... Anyways I'm done. Keyboard and mouse come in the mail tomorrow and I'm gonna fire this bad boy up







wish me luck


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> It's literally the same thing with fan off or on. I tried both ways... Anyways I'm done. Keyboard and mouse come in the mail tomorrow and I'm gonna fire this bad boy up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish me luck


It looks like one of the tubes is kinked.


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> It's literally the same thing with fan off or on. I tried both ways... Anyways I'm done. Keyboard and mouse come in the mail tomorrow and I'm gonna fire this bad boy up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish me luck


Yeah, that's fair enough. Looking great though. Who uses CD's anymore anyway right?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> It looks like one of the tubes is kinked.


Which one?? They look fine to me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> Yeah, that's fair enough. Looking great though. Who uses CD's anymore anyway right?


Thanks lol. Your right I'll just plug it up to install OS and if I need it I'll use it.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Which one?? They look fine to me.
> Thanks lol. Your right I'll just plug it up to install OS and if I need it I'll use it.


The one with the QDC


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> The one with the QDC


Nah it's fine just looks that way. I double checked though.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Nah it's fine just looks that way. I double checked though.


Good to know.
I'm planning to get the same case and the same aio.


----------



## HC1994

I am looking to swap the fans to my Noctuas. Does any one know name of the screw that they use for the fans on radiator?


----------



## Jakusonfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HC1994*
> 
> I am looking to swap the fans to my Noctuas. Does any one know name of the screw that they use for the fans on radiator?


The standard PE rads use 6/32 but apparently the predator uses m4. You want ones about 30mm long


----------



## Gandlaf

https://shop.ekwb.com/screw-set-unc-6-32-5mm-20-pcs
https://shop.ekwb.com/screw-set-unc-6-32-30mm-20-pcs
These are the screws you are looking for.
They list the excact measurements, so you should be able to find equivalents elsewhere


----------



## Ziver

- 
 -  -


Corsair H105 ( When i testing H105 ny room was much colder because the window is open)


EK Predator 360


----------



## Helmbo

Corsair H105 ( When i testing H105 ny room was much colder because the window is open)


EK Predator 360
[/quote]

Redo test with window open again then ? (when testing the Predator)


----------



## Ziver

When i have a free time i can do that


----------



## HatallaS

Is the EK TP good enough or some extreme fusion x3 would do better?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> -
> -  -
> 
> 
> Corsair H105 ( When i testing H105 ny room was much colder because the window is open)
> 
> 
> EK Predator 360


Please include the case name in the post.


----------



## Ziver

Exact same condition ! Temp dif. almost 12c









Predator 360


Corsair H105


By the way, case is Corsair 900D


----------



## TK421

Can anyone please post the link to the predator 360 compatibility chart? The link on EK Webshop is broken.


----------



## j0ewhite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakusonfire*
> 
> The standard PE rads use 6/32 but apparently the predator uses m4. You want ones about 30mm long


Can someone confirm this? I was out looking for 6-32 screws the other day.

So is it 6-32 or M4? Thanks.


----------



## tiborrr12

It's M4!

Predator =! Coolstream


----------



## Supergleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> It's M4!
> 
> Predator =! Coolstream


EK_tiborrr,

Is there any thought of standardizing on the M4 thread sizing on future revisions of EK radiators? It would save me a lot of mucking about with drilling and tapping M4 threads on a to-be-bought 360 sized rad to go with my new 360 Predator.


----------



## psyclum

quick question

is EKWB going to release a precisemount for naked skylake? since the PCB of skylake is thinner then ivybridge, it looks like the precisemount for ivybridge wont work for naked skylake?

any info on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Metros

Anyone got this in a Corsair 780t yet


----------



## smithydan

I am so sorry I couldn't get the predator 360 on the free international shipping promo as I really wanted it, sniff sniff, too expensive now to get. Missed it by 4 days as I only now get cash.


----------



## Ricey20

Okay so those wondering about the H440 and predator 360, we still have to keep wondering. The EK installation videos only show the H440 with the predator 240. The predator 360 video is using a fractal design S case. Can EK comment about the Predator 360 with the H440 case since you guys seem to have it?

EDIT: Nevermind, found confirmation from Andre on reddit that it does lol. A user measured the front and there was 450mm of clearance. Mentioned top might get interference with top front fan and I/O panel.
https://www.reddit.com/r/watercooling/comments/3pjuej/ek_predator_360mm_on_h440/


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> Okay so those wondering about the H440 and predator 360, we still have to keep wondering. The EK installation videos only show the H440 with the predator 240. The predator 360 video is using a fractal design S case. Can EK comment about the Predator 360 with the H440 case since you guys seem to have it?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, found confirmation from Andre on reddit that it does lol. A user measured the front and there was 450mm of clearance. Mentioned top might get interference with top front fan and I/O panel.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/watercooling/comments/3pjuej/ek_predator_360mm_on_h440/


Nice! Thanks for the update! I have a Evolv ATX coming in on Friday... If the Predator 360 doesn't fit in it, it's nice to know It'll fit in the H440 as a backup plan.


----------



## iammurphy

It will fit at top of evolv as long as you remove rear fan. And if you watercooling gpu as well it shouldn't be an issue. It should easily fit in the front of it to by the looks of it


----------



## Revan654

Just installed my 240, Finally was able to see some temps on my 5960x. Their was a delay due to motherboard I bought was DOA when it arrived.

Not sure how accurate is the MSI command center is when it comes CPU temp. I have two different software both telling me something totally different.

MSI Command center: 34 - 38C (usually sticks around 36C) | 60C at Load (usually it drops into 50C range)
Other Software: 29 - 30C | 40C at Load

Still allot better then past AIO I have used.

I have mine running at around 1200 RPM, this thing is deadly silent. You can barely hear the fans. Unlike Corsair and NZXT AIO I had in the past. My unit had a few bent fins, I bent them back and they look straight now.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Just installed my 240, Finally was able to see some temps on my 5960x. Their was a delay due to motherboard I bought was DOA when it arrived.
> 
> Not sure how accurate is the MSI command center is when it comes CPU temp. I have two different software both telling me something totally different.
> 
> MSI Command center: 34 - 38C (usually sticks around 36C) | 60C at Load (usually it drops into 50C range)
> Other Software: 29 - 30C | 40C at Load
> 
> Still allot better then past AIO I have used.
> 
> I have mine running at around 1200 RPM, this thing is deadly silent. You can barely hear the fans. Unlike Corsair and NZXT AIO I had in the past. My unit had a few bent fins, I bent them back and they look straight now.


1200rpm fan or the pump?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 1200rpm fan or the pump?


Fan, not 100% sure how to control the pump.


----------



## HC1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandlaf*
> 
> https://shop.ekwb.com/screw-set-unc-6-32-5mm-20-pcs
> https://shop.ekwb.com/screw-set-unc-6-32-30mm-20-pcs
> These are the screws you are looking for.
> They list the excact measurements, so you should be able to find equivalents elsewhere


So when I look for the screw driver, do I look for ones that work with with UNC 6-32 screws?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Fan, not 100% sure how to control the pump.


Doesn't the pump have a pwm cable that you can connect to the motherboard?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Doesn't the pump have a pwm cable that you can connect to the motherboard?


Only cable you attach to the motherboard is the Pwm fan cable. As fan speed increases so does the pump.


----------



## Gandlaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HC1994*
> 
> So when I look for the screw driver, do I look for ones that work with with UNC 6-32 screws?


The screwdriver you need is a torx screwdriver. I can't remember the size atm, but I can check when get home from work


----------



## Alpina 7

Trying to test out my 360 but having issues. Anyone care to chime in and help me get her started?

im really bummed out. Was really looking forward to using my new computer today... When I start it up, sometimes it makes a click noise and turns off and on a few times. . Other times when I reboot it shows 00 on the code q. When I unplug and let sit for a min The motherboard shows a 62 on the Debug LED, scans through a whole bunch of other codes before stopping on 62. The motherboard does not post and nothing shows up on screen. I've got it up into the bios only a couple of times. And loaded Windows once. But when I go to reboot or turn it off sometimes it turns on. Sometimes just "click" and only 00 until I unplug. Also, when that happens the cpu led light comes on with the 00. The vga light with the 62... I am hoping that someone here has been through something similar or has heard of something similar and can help, any assistance or suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## KyesaRRi

Fixed the issue with my 360.

Seams to be a ground issue with my Phanteks case, whenever i connect any of the 5 screws for the top mounting plate the fans fall back to their 300rpm ish mode and stay there. When the screws are removed BAM full fan control.


----------



## HatallaS

Just finished installing the block on the Tx, it's a good thing I never wanted to be a surgeon, these pads and shaky hands... Lol

Now draining the 360, then see.... Haven't been excited like this in a while.
But I have a question, my CPU has its on AIO, in order to drain the unit and bleed, is it ok to cycle to power on I don't have any pins to bridge the 24pin?


----------



## HatallaS

Ps: any replaced the tubing yet? I can't get them off the unit and the fittings from the CPU block come out has a whole...


----------



## Gandlaf

I had the same issue, HatallaS.
The fittings are fitted too tightly.

Luckilly, I was changing mine from silver to blue anyways so I had spares. But removing the entire fitting will probably be a mayor hassle and involve some sort of lubricant.


----------



## HatallaS

Well yeah I want to replace with ones. How did u manage to remove urs?

And since I don't want to use the QDF I bought a meter of tubing but I also can't remove it.
That and they sent me the wrong key to remove the drain plugs it's way too small.


----------



## HatallaS

If I use pliers I am scared to damage it...


----------



## HatallaS

I see glue residue on one of them, I guess it's a trick to buy full replacements.


----------



## Gandlaf

I have talked a bit about their design in their support forums, so I will mainly be repeating some things from there.
An EK rep can feel free to quote me to fix whatever mistakes I make, but here goes.

You are buying an AIO unit, its not really meant to be dismantled. The fittings are on super tight, you either need some butter or other lubricants to open them, I used a rubber surface so that any sweat on my fingers didn't cause me to loose grip. Then I twisted one off.
I bought plenty of tubing, but with only 1m you should have enough to make a simple loop with the rad mounted in the top of the case.

The drain plug opens with an 6mm? Allen key. It doesn't follow with the unit because its a fairly common tool and refilling the unit is not necesarry. An AIO, remember? The screws for the fans also use a different bit. It is a torx type, can't remember the size. The key is for dismanteling the backplate on some motherboards, otherwise it couldn't be mounted universally.

The QDC plug seemed hard to remove for me as well, I just let it stay on just so that I can swap back if I want to sell the complete unit for some reason.

The fittings are REALLY tight though. I couldn't see glue on mine I think, but who knows. I got one off with a bit of work and the knowledge that if I messed it up, I still had more cable to make a new loop. If I was scared of breaking it, I probably wouldn't have gotten it loose tbh.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> If I use pliers I am scared to damage it...


just place something over the fitting and use pliers...even a washcloth works...and no it's probably just a sealant to prevent the fittings from backing off if it was a glue it would be extremely hard to get off...you don't need a pin to jump the psu any piece of wire with insulation between will work


----------



## HatallaS

Ok so they got back to me, because apparently they didn't know themselves.
I had to use an Allen wrench inside and twist. It worked for the regular fittings, but the rotating ones, impossible.

Trouble now is to remove the fans and have them set as intake.
But they don't use standard ways.
This is taking all afternoon with the gpu.


----------



## Ally1987

So it's impossible to remove that QDC-tube with a regular tube? I really don't like that QDC thing and I want to replace it with a regular black math tube.


----------



## Gandlaf

Ill remove one of the twist fittings when I get home today, or fail trying.
My technique will be documented here in an edit probably

EDIT
Nope, I have no idea how i got the first one off. They are insanely tight.
But the torx bit is 2.5mm, for the fans. So there is that.


----------



## Ally1987

Nice


----------



## HatallaS

You can remove it, but removing the rotating fitting to reuse it on an other tube, that I wasn't able to do.
I am going to run the unit outside the case for a while then I'll fit it in the case and upload some shots.


----------



## Ally1987

wich means I have to buy some extra fittings too if Im gonna switch the the tube?


----------



## FreeElectron

For those who want customizability..
You should avoid the AIO and get this one instead instead.


----------



## Ally1987

I've would have if they sold that kit anywhere in Norway...


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Well the L360 would be more of direct option considering it uses the same 3.1 6w pump, but more materials for expanding vs the aio, for pretty much the same pricing. Unless your dead set on some plastic QDC's.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> I've would have if they sold that kit anywhere in Norway...


International shipping?
I bought some stuff from then using international shipping.


----------



## Ally1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> International shipping?
> I bought some stuff from then using international shipping.


Yes and also unnecessary customs duties as well, wich in all together will cost me much more than a Predator 360

I thought the whole thing about this AIO was it supposed to be expandible


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

You'll be doing the same unnecessary duties if you intend on changing the tubing. As far as price if you use the QDCs then yes Predator is cheaper. If you intend on removing them, buying more fans, change tubing, get more coolant, more fittings, another reservoir for easy filling , etc. Your better off getting a kit setup for that right off the bat. Cost difference will even out in the end.


----------



## Ally1987

that's not rorrect. I was *only* thinking of changing the tube. 1m of black matte tube will only cost me 10 euros


----------



## HatallaS

well it is in.
H440 with kraken x61 on top, and Predator 360 infront.

I am not happy with the tubing they were cut too short, i have planned to have the reservoir at the bottom, but with all the additional cables i had to plug in the PSU i couldn't fit it.
The USB 3 on the top IO had to be removed. with the reservoir at the top it was putting to much pressure and had to be removed.

I will upload some pictures in a bit. Took me all afternoon and it is now midnight and i just finished.
But my GPU is at 33* at Idle, 45* at 100%, and the ambient temperature of the case are 33* Idle and 43 while in Benchmarks. The room temp is about 27*

The fans are in PWM on ASUS silent mode, yet they are the loudest ones in there, i think they will be replaced soon by some Noctua like the ones on the Kraken.

Hard day it was.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> Yes and also unnecessary customs duties as well, wich in all together will cost me much more than a Predator 360
> 
> I thought the whole thing about this AIO was it supposed to be expandible


Shouldn't have any custom duties as Norway is in the EU right? Just order from EKWB web store


----------



## HatallaS




----------



## Ally1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Shouldn't have any custom duties as Norway is in the EU right? Just order from EKWB web store


We have to pay custom duties for packages thats over the 40 euros limit


----------



## fixall

So I ended up getting finding a REALLY good deal on a Titan X/EK full cover block/backplate which I'll be using with the Predator 360.

If anyone out there is pulling the QDC off your predator and doesn't have a use for it... I have $20 or so with you name on it!


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> So I ended up getting finding a REALLY good deal on a Titan X/EK full cover block/backplate which I'll be using with the Predator 360.
> 
> If anyone out there is pulling the QDC off your predator and doesn't have a use for it... I have $20 or so with you name on it!


Or just order them ?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003LY2KC8/ref=mp_s_a_1_8?qid=1445539332&sr=8-8&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70&keywords=quick+disconnect+colder&dpPl=1&dpID=31GT46Gpt6L&ref=plSrch

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003LY2J6K/ref=mp_s_a_1_10?qid=1445539332&sr=8-10&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70&keywords=quick+disconnect+colder


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Or just order them ?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003LY2KC8/ref=mp_s_a_1_8?qid=1445539332&sr=8-8&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70&keywords=quick+disconnect+colder&dpPl=1&dpID=31GT46Gpt6L&ref=plSrch
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003LY2J6K/ref=mp_s_a_1_10?qid=1445539332&sr=8-10&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70&keywords=quick+disconnect+colder


This is not the same QDC we are using, this one will not fit. Sorry. Wait for two weeks, we will offer a QDC package with tube and fittings for anybody wanting to reuse existing GPU waterblock


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> I've would have if they sold that kit anywhere in Norway...


Komplett.no
https://www.komplett.no/product/821956/datautstyr/vifterkjlingvannkjling/vannkjling-kit/ekwb-ek-kit-x360-cpu-water-cooling-kit

Or predator:
https://www.komplett.no/product/855866/datautstyr/vifterkjlingvannkjling/cpu-vannkjling/ekwb-predator-360-liquid-cooling

EKWB is sold almost everywhere, here is a list of our resellers:
http://www.ekwb.com/partners/


----------



## Carbon00ace

I read earlier in the thread that the pump/hoses needed to be on the bottom in a vertical orientation. I am trying to confirm this as in the manual it looks as if they are able to be on the top with this orientation.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> This is not the same QDC we are using, this one will not fit. Sorry. Wait for two weeks, we will offer a QDC package with tube and fittings for anybody wanting to reuse existing GPU waterblock


A package with a QDC/tubing/fittings?! Yes please! Looks like I'll be waiting on that. Thanks for making this happen.









I found a site that sells CPC quick disconnects separately but I wasn't able to find an exact match (looks to be one of the ns6 or ns4 QDC's). The option you are going to be offering sounds a whole hell of a lot more convenient. If you bundled a small bottle of Evo Clear with it (although I guess it's it's easy enough to throw it in the cart when I purchase the bundle), it would have absolutely everything needed to add an additional block to the loop.









The fact that EK is taking their customer's suggestions into account as well as the communication is just blowing me away. EK is earning themselves another fanboy.


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carbon00ace*
> 
> I read earlier in the thread that the pump/hoses needed to be on the bottom in a vertical orientation. I am trying to confirm this as in the manual it looks as if they are able to be on the top with this orientation.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No u can have the pump on top if mounted vertically, or it would really limit the cases it can go in!


----------



## Ally1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Komplett.no
> https://www.komplett.no/product/821956/datautstyr/vifterkjlingvannkjling/vannkjling-kit/ekwb-ek-kit-x360-cpu-water-cooling-kit
> 
> Or predator:
> https://www.komplett.no/product/855866/datautstyr/vifterkjlingvannkjling/cpu-vannkjling/ekwb-predator-360-liquid-cooling
> 
> EKWB is sold almost everywhere, here is a list of our resellers:
> http://www.ekwb.com/partners/


I know that one, but isn't that the old version?


----------



## Nilla09

Hello everyone, new to overclock.net. It's been posted already but here's my setup with the Predator 360 and also the Phanteks Evolv ATX. Overall it was a very easy install, did have to remove my rear fan also. Running an i5 4690k OC'd to 4.6ghz @ 1.304v. Getting temps of 55-60C full load @ 50% fan speed (don't know my ambient temp though). Very happy with this setup, it's running dead quiet and looks awesome.


----------



## andrej124

Welcome to the forums Nilla09!









Your setup looks awesome and your GPU is just waiting there to be liquid cooled!


----------



## Nilla09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Welcome to the forums Nilla09!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your setup looks awesome and your GPU is just waiting there to be liquid cooled!


Hey Andrej, Thank you. Is there a waterblock for the Sapphire r9 390 Nitro?, I couldn't find it on the compatibility list and when I did the cooling configurator, it stated that there were no future plans for this particular video card









Edit: Nevermind, I read back a few pages, should I get Excited for November 5th?


----------



## JustinZanyo

It seems that the 360 won't fit my corsair 540D case.
Is 240 sufficient for cooling 5960X @4.4G?


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinZanyo*
> 
> It seems that the 360 won't fit my corsair 540D case.
> Is 240 sufficient for cooling 5960X @4.4G?


Yes


----------



## WheelZ0713

CPU Delided and 360 in place. Had to remove the heat-spreaders from my ram but i'm not even mad. Running 4.8Ghz @ 1.4v and only just touches 70c. Previously it would flirt with 90c under full load at 4.6 and 1.3 with a Thermaltake extreme 2.0.

Really rad product you kids at EK put together, well worth the coin.


----------



## aludka

Can someone here help me out? I'm want to get the 360 version for my Caselabs S8 and put it in the front. What is the thickness of the pump/res section? I.e the distance from the bottom of the fan and and the bottom of the pump/res section.


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> Had to remove the heat-spreaders from my ram but i'm not even mad.


What RAM do you have?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> Can someone here help me out? I'm want to get the 360 version for my Caselabs S8 and put it in the front. What is the thickness of the pump/res section? I.e the distance from the bottom of the fan and and the bottom of the pump/res section.


41~42mm


----------



## Ziver

Can i use this on Predattor 360 for adding fan ?

Screw set UNC 6-32 30mm (20 pcs)

https://shop.ekwb.com/screw-set-unc-6-32-30mm-20-pcs


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Can i use this on Predattor 360 for adding fan ?
> 
> Screw set UNC 6-32 30mm (20 pcs)
> 
> https://shop.ekwb.com/screw-set-unc-6-32-30mm-20-pcs


You need M4 screws on the Predator


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> You need M4 screws on the Predator


Now i'm using white screw but i want orginal black one . So where can i find that M4 screws (EK website ? )


----------



## akira749

We don't sell M4 x 30mm screws on our site but it will be easy to find them on other online shop


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilla09*
> 
> Case : Phanteks Evolv ATX
> Model : EK-XLC Predator 360 (incl. QDC)
> Part Removal needed:Rear Exhaust Fan
> Modding needed : None
> 
> Hello everyone, new to overclock.net. It's been posted already but here's my setup with the Predator 360 and also the Phanteks Evolv ATX. Overall it was a very easy install, did have to remove my rear fan also. Running an i5 4690k OC'd to 4.6ghz @ 1.304v. Getting temps of 55-60C full load @ 50% fan speed (don't know my ambient temp though). Very happy with this setup, it's running dead quiet and looks awesome.


Curious. Are you just running the Predator at 50% 24/7 or is that just how your bios fan curve is set up and the Predator just doesn't need to go above 50% to keep it at a specific temp.


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> I know that one, but isn't that the old version?


No, they just didn't replace the picture, we don't make old version anymore for a while. I doubt they would still have stock, especially since they write that the item is currently not available and will arrive in November. Still, you can ask their customer support to be sure.


----------



## DyndaS

Why predator is 68 heigh when fans are 25mm and PE rad is 38mm? Am i missing something?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DyndaS*
> 
> Why predator is 68 heigh when fans are 25mm and PE rad is 38mm? Am i missing something?


It's a PE rad core but the shroud is different


----------



## DyndaS

Great to know









Is anyone using Predator 240 on the top of CM Mastercase 5 Pro?

That is looking extremely tight if it gonna even fit.


----------



## Nilla09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Curious. Are you just running the Predator at 50% 24/7 or is that just how your bios fan curve is set up and the Predator just doesn't need to go above 50% to keep it at a specific temp.


That's how I set up my bios fan curve, am I doing it wrong?. If so, what's an optimal fan curve for the predator?


----------



## falconeddie

What kind of memory vendor/model are you using?

I have define r5 was also considering a Ek kit L360, https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-kit-l360-r2-0
But not sure if that radiator in L360 kit is thicker than this predator?

I had this crazy idea to mount the 3 fans of the L360 kit under the top grill inside and then mount the radiator external on top. Of course I would have to make a hole to get water lines into chassis.

Do you think if I did this it would cool CPU ok?
I figure the top grill restriction would limit air flow about 25% but I am only cooling my CPU.


----------



## Ally1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> No, they just didn't replace the picture, we don't make old version anymore for a while. I doubt they would still have stock, especially since they write that the item is currently not available and will arrive in November. Still, you can ask their customer support to be sure.


Ok, I'll do that.

But about the Predator 360 again - I won't be able to change that QDC-tube to a regular black matte tube? Just need some one to confirm for me


----------



## fixall

My case came in today...









I'll post some updated pictures once I get the Predator mounted in the front.

http://s28.photobucket.com/user/brianspath/media/IMG_0417_zpstopifdsa.jpg.html

I do have a quick question for EK though... When I pick up the QDC kit for my exisiting waterblock, should I also pick up some Ekoolant Evo... Or would it be alright to just top the loop off with some distilled water?

*edit
The Predator 360 MOST DEFINITELY fits in the front of the Phanteks Evolv Atx, it's very tight though (you just barely have enough room for the USB/sound cable up top). On another note... Swapping the fans from pull to push is a pain in the ass and involves losing the fancy wire management. I'm waiting until my Titan X comes in before I install everything else, but here's a quick pic.


----------



## Howdy

Hello everyone.

my predator 240 and corsair air 540.
It is very easy Install and looks awesome.


There is a little bit physical interference between power cable(EATX 8pin and 4pin) and radiator.


Clearance of the front is about 35 mm.
It is possible to install the front case fan.


Clearance of the rear is about 40 mm.
If you want to place the pump in the rear, you'll need to remove the rear case fan.


Since all of the parts(waterblocks, reservoir, extra radiator, etc.) have arrived today, I will make custom loop with predator 240.
I'll post again when it is done.


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> What RAM do you have?


G.Skill Trident.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> G.Skill Trident.


I like those a lot and would have got them. but chose the Dom platinum because of the led bars


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I like those a lot and would have got them. but chose the Dom platinum because of the led bars


Yeah, the Dom's look nice, although i'm not a big LED fan, I don't like anything too flashy. And i tend to find corsair to be incredibly overpriced, i generally steer clear of them through principal alone. That being said i got a pretty good price on my psu.

The Tridents are fantastic, run nice and fast, tight timings, generally solid.


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> Ok, I'll do that.
> 
> But about the Predator 360 again - I won't be able to change that QDC-tube to a regular black matte tube? Just need some one to confirm for me


You are able to change the tube on Predator 240 or 360. All parts are standard and can be replaced. That's the whole point of this unit


----------



## Ally1987

Nice, just what I thought.

So all I need is this one, right?
https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-tube-zmt-matte-black-15-9-9-5mm


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> G.Skill Trident.


Thanks for that info.

I have the Corsair Dominator Platinum RAM modules. It looks like the TridentX and the Dominator Platinums are about the same height. So that means that the Dominator Platinums won't fit.


----------



## apathy24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilla09*
> 
> Case : Phanteks Evolv ATX
> Model : EK-XLC Predator 360 (incl. QDC)
> Part Removal needed:Rear Exhaust Fan
> Modding needed : None
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, new to overclock.net. It's been posted already but here's my setup with the Predator 360 and also the Phanteks Evolv ATX. Overall it was a very easy install, did have to remove my rear fan also. Running an i5 4690k OC'd to 4.6ghz @ 1.304v. Getting temps of 55-60C full load @ 50% fan speed (don't know my ambient temp though). Very happy with this setup, it's running dead quiet and looks awesome.


Can you put the fans between the top of the case and the radiator mount? It looks like there is enough room but I've only seen it mounted like in your picture.


----------



## DyndaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apathy24*
> 
> Can you put the fans between the top of the case and the radiator mount? It looks like there is enough room but I've only seen it mounted like in your picture.


No, He cant


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> Nice, just what I thought.
> 
> So all I need is this one, right?
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-tube-zmt-matte-black-15-9-9-5mm


Yes


----------



## FreeElectron

Ordered one for my older system.
Hopefully, a reliable product.


----------



## Captn Hook

This guy has something to be proud of.


----------



## reset1101

Hi all,

Just wanted to ask a question to all you owners of one of these kits. How are you finding pump and fan noise? Non existing? Noisy? Noisy if you dont adjust the speed and silent if you do?

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Nilla09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> My case came in today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some updated pictures once I get the Predator mounted in the front.
> 
> http://s28.photobucket.com/user/brianspath/media/IMG_0417_zpstopifdsa.jpg.html
> 
> I do have a quick question for EK though... When I pick up the QDC kit for my exisiting waterblock, should I also pick up some Ekoolant Evo... Or would it be alright to just top the loop off with some distilled water?
> 
> *edit
> The Predator 360 MOST DEFINITELY fits in the front of the Phanteks Evolv Atx, it's very tight though (you just barely have enough room for the USB/sound cable up top). On another note... Swapping the fans from pull to push is a pain in the ass and involves losing the fancy wire management. I'm waiting until my Titan X comes in before I install everything else, but here's a quick pic.


Looks good man!, so the big question is, is there enough space for a push-pull?


----------



## Captn Hook

The way to control the pump is with voltage. When the pump it is connected directly to the power supply, the pump runs at it's rated speed. which is the way ya want it to run. You can control the fan speeds through various methods, also what ya want
W.P.


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilla09*
> 
> Looks good man!, so the big question is, is there enough space for a push-pull?


Thanks, this is shaping up to be a fun build!

I just tested it out, and you can most DEFINITELY fit a push/pull setup in the front with no modifications. Even had a few millimeters left over.


----------



## Captn Hook

It is unnecessary to control the pump speed. All ya will do is screw things up. If the pump is noisy etc., then the pump is the wrong pump or it is faulty


----------



## Captn Hook

Nilla,s, (definitely drool worthy), pic doesn't look like a man to me, (fortunately), but then what do I know:thumb:







.


----------



## Alpina 7

cant wait to get my mobo back!


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilla09*
> 
> That's how I set up my bios fan curve, am I doing it wrong?. If so, what's an optimal fan curve for the predator?


No no. You're not doing it wrong. I was just curious about how you had it set up. I'm tempted to play around with my curve. I'd like to see idle temps a little lower so thinking about running mine at a static % (like 50 or 60%) or cranking up the % a bit at lower temps.

Not sure what it's set at now but thinking of running it at like 35% right at the start (idle) and at like 40c jumping up to 50%, next curve point at 60c @ 60%. If I had to guess I would think 60% would be more than plenty to keep things frosty at load but I'll have to do some testing to know for sure.

I don't know what my ambient temp is but I'd like to see idle temp in the low 30s. Not sure if this will be possible as my p240 is an exhaust out the front and I don't know that I want to tear it apart to make it an intake.


----------



## Captn Hook

No gals and guys. The PWM connector is for the fans only! The pumps SATA connector connects directly to the power supply and therefore takes the load off of the motherboard. It never should be there in the first place. This is the right way to connect the power. The fans and the pump are mutually exclusive. This is one of the biggest points of failure and problems with the crappy AIO's like the Corsair junk. Readjust your thinking. The EKWB is not a bottom of the heap, piece of junk AIO. Quite the opposite. I have a couple of weeks old, the second one in two months, Corsair h100iGTX thing that I will give away to whoever wants it as soon as the EKWB 240, (Oct 2nd), gets here and we install it. You pay the shipping, from L.A. of course, if necessary. Don't know how ya will get ahold of Capt'n Hook. Maybe through the forums here and that will connect to our email as we won't keep reading the forums all the time or sumptin







.
W.P.


----------



## Captn Hook

Still a little time so, Jyve, (nice Kitty), finding the right fan speeds is a bit of trial an error with all your various over all fan speeds and whatever various fan combinations one has and takes a bit of time and is dependent upon other things like ambient temps and loads and thermal stabilizations etc. There isn't a simple pat answer for you. Ya gotta play and put in the time to learn. That is like asking how long does it take your computer to boot, today, with the current combos of equipment and software etc.? This really isn't that complicated, it just takes some experience playing around and some judgment calls. These are some of the things why my Kitties like building custom computers. Ya just can't get experience immediately, but the learning is where the real fun is!!!!!


----------



## Captn Hook

Incomplete answer above. What we do is crank all the fans up to 100 % and then start backing em down till the temps start to rise from that one change.
R5 Define
Fans are as follows.
2 140 mm front intake and 1 rear exhaust above motherboard ports. controlled by the Fractal 3 way controller.
1 140mm bottom controlled by the motherboard.
2 sumptins, controlled on and by the graphics card stuffs.
2 120mm for the CPU PWM controlled by the motherboard.
1 120mm controlled by the Antec power supply and is independent and nonadjustable relative to the rest of the system as it is self contained.

Any temp., the lower the better, just above ambient is best but hard to achieve. The cooler the better but the ambient temp. is the real limit of what ya can do. YMMV.

Hopes this helps somebodys.
W.P.























.


----------



## Nilla09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Thanks, this is shaping up to be a fun build!
> 
> I just tested it out, and you can most DEFINITELY fit a push/pull setup in the front with no modifications. Even had a few millimeters left over.


Thank you sir!, can't wait to see your build once it's all finished


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

For anyone w/ a 780T I should be building this in two weeks.









http://pcpartpicker.com/p/BDy47P


----------



## DyndaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Thanks, this is shaping up to be a fun build!
> 
> I just tested it out, and you can most DEFINITELY fit a push/pull setup in the front with no modifications. Even had a few millimeters left over.


I think that in this case is possible to put fans on the other side of frame then rad.


----------



## Captn Hook

Nilla09. I'm 63 + and eye ain't no sir cutie. Heh, heh. The build is finished cept for that Corsair thing which is truly the one weak link.

As follows,
Fractal Define R5 Titanium cuz that is the color the 2 Furrbles picked for their PC along with everything else.
W10 Pro
Asus X99A/Usb3.1
Intel 5820 OCed
Gskill 23GB 2400
Intel 400 GB SSD PCI-e System
2 1TB Samsung 850 EVOs in a hardware RAID0 for storage
1 256 GB Samsung 850 SSD for Image recovery
1 128 Samsung 840 PRO labeled, Who Knows?
Asus R9380 4GB Strix OC
1 Happuage TV tuner card cuz we might want to watch Nova or sumptin someday
Antec 650 Watt Platinum power supply
9 total fans cuz we can't git no mo in dere
Corsair K70 Gaming Blue keyboard even though we don't game
Eikon Fingerprint swiper
Logitech MX Master mouse and H800 wireless headset
HP 32 in 1440 p monitor
APC 1500 UPS
Yamaha Receiver, Velodyne SMS 1, JBL Studio lL series all 6 of em
a bunch of ext, stuff like back up drives and a Liteon Blu-ray drive. Some other stuffs

SAM_1432.JPG 1954k .JPG file


SAM_1495.JPG 1907k .JPG file


SAM_1458.JPG 1959k .JPG file


SAM_1501.JPG 1939k .JPG file


SAM_1308.JPG 1885k .JPG file

It's a start, heh, heh.
It is really hard to pic pics.

SAM_1407.JPG 1940k .JPG file


Thanks for asking

This will at least give ya an idea what the Kitties did while I was sleeping


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DyndaS*
> 
> I think that in this case is possible to put fans on the other side of frame then rad.


Not sure if I'm understanding you correctly... But if you're talking about taking the fans off the rad and then installing just the rad on the Evolv's mounting plate and then installing the fans on the other side of the mounting plate... No this won't work. I drew up a little diagram to show what I'm talking about. If you REALLY wanted to have it set up that way, it would involve using a dremel or something to cut out that little piece of the mounting plate at the bottom.

http://s28.photobucket.com/user/brianspath/media/Untitled_zpsphh1mpml.jpg.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captn Hook*
> 
> Nilla09. I'm 63 + and eye ain't no sir cutie. Heh, heh. The build is finished cept for that Corsair thing which is truly the one weak link.


That's a super clean looking build... And gorgeous kitties!


----------



## DyndaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Not sure if I'm understanding you correctly... But if you're talking about taking the fans off the rad and then installing just the rad on the Evolv's mounting plate and then installing the fans on the other side of the mounting plate... No this won't work. I drew up a little diagram to show what I'm talking about. If you REALLY wanted to have it set up that way, it would involve using a dremel or something to cut out that little piece of the mounting plate at the bottom.
> 
> http://s28.photobucket.com/user/brianspath/media/Untitled_zpsphh1mpml.jpg.html


You are right. I measured it now and you need cut bottom frame of fan mount but that is not the big deal anway.

This 1 fan connector is a problem and i think that you will not be able to connet the power connector.


----------



## WheelZ0713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> Thanks for that info.
> 
> I have the Corsair Dominator Platinum RAM modules. It looks like the TridentX and the Dominator Platinums are about the same height. So that means that the Dominator Platinums won't fit.


No problem.

It's worth testing out though because there was only a few mm in it and the Dom's have the angled corners, that might be just enough to squeeze it in. Not to mention there is a fair bit of room to move the rad around in the top of the Fractal Define S, so at the absolute worst you would need to drill 6 new mounting holes and you would be sorted.

Further to that it fits in the front of the Define S with a heap of room left over, i just didn't like the way it left my airflow through my case.

It really is crazy close, so if you are thinking of taking the plunge and getting one, i say do it


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> For anyone w/ a 780T I should be building this in two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/BDy47P


Thanks, I will be waiting


----------



## falconeddie

This build looks really good, Is this a define r5 case?
I have same case was worried the whole rad/fan assembly would hit the memory area on my asus 170 deluxe board


----------



## falconeddie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> cant wait to get my mobo back!


This build looks really good, Is this a define r5 case?
I have same case was worried the whole rad/fan assembly would hit the memory area on my asus 170 deluxe board


----------



## Jyve

I'm pretty sure that sata connector is for the hub attached to the unit powering both fans and pump not the pump alone. When I up the rpms in the bios both the fans and the pump increase.

I'm not saying it's wrong to disconnect the pump and wire it straight to the psu just saying that's not the way it comes set up by default.

Also I'm well aware of how trial and error works in overclocking and finding the right fan curve for a particular system.


----------



## Captn Hook

I don't think this will be a problem for you. Yes, that is the Fractal Design R5 Define with the Titanium front panel. See Jayztwocents and Paul's Hardware build of the R5 "Arctic Panther Custom Watercoler Final Build" they built with 2 EKWB, both 240 and 360 radiators and with all the other stuffs they put in it. Your fears will be laid to waste after seeing that great build?.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYtBKaYop0g?.
Sincerely,
The 2 Furrbles and me, Walt Prill:thumb:


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captn Hook*
> 
> It is unnecessary to control the pump speed. All ya will do is screw things up. If the pump is noisy etc., then the pump is the wrong pump or it is faulty


no.. the most common cause of noisy pump is air trapped.... and controlling the pump speed is a useful tool... im not sure how you think controlling the pump will screw anything up.. its a tool just like controlling fan speeds... i personally run everything flat out... if its too loud then sound deadening material


----------



## Captn Hook

Ya'll are still missin this non dilemma. The pump on the EKWB units are powered by the SATA connector attached to the power supply connector. The fans are powered by the PWM connector on the motherboard. They are independent of each other and unaffected by each other. That is part of what is so wrong about crap like the Corsair h100i GTX thing:devil:.


----------



## Captn Hook

No, ya don't want the motherboard powering two independent, variable power draws coming off of the same, especially the motherboard, connector. I've replaced AIOs because the pumps failed, read Corsair, for this very reason. Ya live and ya learn, do what ya will. If the pump is making any kind of noise, something is wrong and patching a symptom will not cure the problem. Either ya lean about the tech or ya don't:thinking:
W.P.


----------



## Captn Hook

I am having a breathing problem so I better have heart surgery .


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captn Hook*
> 
> No, ya don't want the motherboard powering two independent, variable power draws coming off of the same, especially the motherboard, connector. I've replaced AIOs because the pumps failed, read Corsair, for this very reason. Ya live and ya learn, do what ya will. If the pump is making any kind of noise, something is wrong and patching a symptom will not cure the problem. Either ya lean about the tech or ya don't:thinking:
> W.P.


the pumps on a lot of all in ones fail because they aren't quality pumps to begin with...and their quality control isn't all that great...these predator aios and the x variants from swiftech are both made with quality parts and good quality control...you can compare the h110gtx to these for thermals (even though corsair still loses)but in quality and longevity there is no comparison...there would be zero problem running pump and fan speeds independently from either of these units given that you connect then to proper headers and controllers respectively...thinking that you are messing up by trying to do so is a silly notion...sure if you connect pwm controlled device to a voltage controlled header that can cause problems and damage to it...but that's why thus forum is here so people and the reps here can steer them in the right direction if they wish to do this...you say learn the tech...I think that's a great idea


----------



## Captn Hook

Very good and close! The whole point is to have independent control of the fans and the pump as they are two completely different systems, regardless of how they appear at first look. That is why EKWB and Swiftech, (a messy implementation by Swiftech though), use a SATA power connector for the pump only. A good pump doesn't need speed control, but the fans do for temp. and FAN noise. A good pump will be silent. Acoustics vs hydraulics. They are very different things.That is why EKWB and Swiftech, (a messy implementation by Swiftech though), are doing it this way vs crap like Corsair and others puts out. Keep reading and learning gals and guys. Best of fortune to everyone.
Sincerely,
The 2 Furrbles and me, Walt Prill







!


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconeddie*
> 
> This build looks really good, Is this a define r5 case?
> I have same case was worried the whole rad/fan assembly would hit the memory area on my asus 170 deluxe board


Thank you. I appreciate it. It's a corsair 760T. The rad just barely fit


----------



## Captn Hook

O.K. last call. "Ya don't hafta go home but ya can't stay here"







. The site won't let me post snips from Abby Fine Reader Corp. Edition or Nitro 3 .pdf readers. Read EKWBs install guide and diagrams for the power connectors for the fan header and the power supply connecting the power cables of the system for the Predator cooling systems.. It will manifest itself there. Nite ya'all
The 2 Furrbles and me, Walt Prill


----------



## Captn Hook

Yeah, but it did fit. Life is like that ya know.
The Kitties and W.P.


----------



## apathy24

So the 360 will fit in the front of the h440 according to a post a few pages back but what about the top?


----------



## Captn Hook

Uhhhh, I said either, and/or both the EKWB 360 and/or the 240 will both fit in the Fractal Design R5 Define. Someone else said it will fit, just barely, in the h440:thinking:
W.P.







.


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apathy24*
> 
> So the 360 will fit in the front of the h440 according to a post a few pages back but what about the top?


It fits but, the pump must be on top, and u need to remove the USB 3 from IO or it won't fit.
And because u need to fill up the loop before fitting it in, it is a pain. Unless u are just doing CPU. But fitting the GPU and though the back is super hard.


----------



## Captn Hook

chrome-extension://mhjfbmdgcfjbbpaeojofohoefgiehjai/index.html PWM vs DC


----------



## thagoatman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captn Hook*
> 
> Ya'll are still missin this non dilemma. The pump on the EKWB units are powered by the SATA connector attached to the power supply connector. The fans are powered by the PWM connector on the motherboard. They are independent of each other and unaffected by each other. That is part of what is so wrong about crap like the Corsair h100i GTX thing:devil:.


Thats not right. The sata connector provides power for the hub on the Predator radiator, the hub then provides power to the fans and pump and also PWM signal that controls the fans AND pump speed combined. With the unit as supplied by EK and fitted in accordance with installation instructions you will have PWM control over the fans and pump combined ... when you turn the fan speed up the pump speed goes up with it. This is how it is designed to work. If you want to control the pump speed and fan speed independently then you need to unplug the fans from the Predator hub and plug them into a mobo header, then unplug the pump from its header on the Predator hub and plug it back into the Predator hub on the hubs 'Fan 1' header as this is the header the hub uses for the PWM signal communication (none of the other hub headers will communicate a PWM signal). The pump will then communicate it's PWM signal via the hub and with the hub plugged into a PWM mobo fan header you can monitor and control the pump speed. So for independent control, for example, this is how mine works ... Predator hub plugged into PSU sata power and mobo CPU-FAN header (as shown in the installation manual) // fans unplugged from hub, joined with splitter cable and plugged into CHA-FAN-1 mobo header // pump plugged into FAN_1 on the Predator hub .... this lets me control fan speed via PWM control of CHA-FAN-1 mobo header and full pump speed PWM control from CPU-FAN mobo header. So the Predator hub is supplying power and PWM control to the pump and the fans are running off just the mobo. This is the way EK themselves advised me to do it and it works beautifully







I can now change fan speed without affecting pump speed and vice versa


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Was about to correct Captn goobly gobbley myself. Lol. ? Must have been misinformation saturday.


----------



## KickAssCop

Also, the Corsair units have separate fan and pump speed options so not sure what Captain Hook was talking about.

Thanks for the detailed info thegoatman, I will try to do this next time I open my case.


----------



## Captn Hook

Very interesting. I will reread the EKWB manual. I won't have the EKWB 240 for a week or so. So, you are still are running the fans and the pump independently of each other just off of the two different and independent mobo headers. You are then running the pump at full speed, but can change the pump speed if ya want to, right, (?), while only varying the fans speeds, right? If this so, this is good and that then accomplishes what I would like the system to do for the reasons I rambled through before. Either way, this is good. Having the fans and the pump running off of the same PWM header as of now and before has blown the pumps several times on my guy. Ah, the logic stands if it is just the way EKWB has implemented the connectors. A minor variance but the objectivity remains the same. We will study this some more.
Thank you,
sincerely,
The 2 Furrbles and me Walt Prill


----------



## Captn Hook

Yes, the Corsair has independent control cept through their buggy software, which only works sometimes, so as I quit using their software, (a presented feature by Corsair but it is really a detriment), because the one power connector to the pump from the fan header overloads the fan header and confuses the signal and feeds back the signal to the pump and connects to the pump first and only and then splits the power to the pump and fans at and through the pump causing all kinds of problems like overlapping spikes because the pump and fans have different power and current requirements and draws. This the problems we here and others have and are having. This is what EKWB has apparently resolved. A messy problem that shouldn't exist in the first place. Ahhh, marketing mixed with bad engineering is never good. Hmmmmm.
The 2 Furrbles and me Walt Prill







.


----------



## Captn Hook

There is a distinct difference between arguing and discussing a subject matter. We here think that this is a positive learning discussion going on here going with us all. A big difference between forums and social media. This is good as we all learn sumprin.
Da 2 Fs and me:thumb:.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

There is no overloading of the fan header for Ek. The only mobo header you use is a 2 pin PWM signal cable. The hub on the Predator supplies power to both fans and pump which then they all work in tandem off that pwm signal. The pump is only a 6w pwm 3.1 ddc it does not require much to run but does require that sata for power, reason being 1 sata can power the fans and pump. To work independently you can :

*Move the fans from the hub to your mobo headers. Leave pump on hub to get a direct pump rpm signal.

*Get a controller that can support more then 6w per channel and disregard the hub all together.

The hub to me just looks like a single channel pwm controller that splits 4 ways, unless the pump requires a special spot on one of those 4 pins that supplies more juice then the other 3. Would of been nice to see 5 4pins for push/pull setups.


----------



## Captn Hook

I just woke up and am still half asleep, or is that half awake or . . .







More research is necessary.

Basic research is what I am doing when I don't know what I am doing.
- Wernher von Braun
Us here


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

I will say i never used Corsairs new AIOs that supply power to the fans through the waterblock's hub, but I've never had a AIO fail on me for years. It all depends how you run them as most people don't get it and run AIOs 100% pump speed 24/7.


----------



## HatallaS

Just and FYI be careful with the SATA port, I broke a tab when trying to move it in the Casey. I will say it's the cheapest part of the kit.i think EK should offer two versions, on in pull and one in push. It's a pain to switch it to push and can't replicate their outstanding cable management .


----------



## Captn Hook

We kinda think we are all in relative agreement here. This is fascinating and great fun! Thanks everyone
Sincerely,
The 2 Furrbles and me who will be the first to laugh at ourselves. Walt Prill


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Since I don't own the unit, as I got a deal on a 3.2 ddc pwm setup. It appears based on their manual the pump only requires the 4 pin for PWM & Power, which you could relocate the pump 4pin to the CPU Header and run 4 fans push/pull off the hub. Correct me if I'm wrong, but CPU header should support upto 30w (12v x 2.5A) so you shouldn't fry anything. Only thing that confuses me is why there is a dedicated pump header. Maybe EK can chime in on this.


----------



## Captn Hook

Yeah, the newer Corsairs don't plug in quite the same way as the older ones do. Profits, profits profits at the consumer's expense and who suffer the repercussions Varying over clocks varies the total power through the motherboard, (this is an over clocking forum, right), as we here discovered the hard way and am fortunate that only the crummy Corsair pumps failed and not the 5820 or the memory or the ASUS mobo etc., (it was touch and go for a bit though), and the Intel 750 etc. SSDs read/ write speeds varied substantially, an actual 25%), from different over clocks. I've got the benchmarks to show that. This is what led me to finally order the EKWB so as to separate the pumps power draw from the motherboards header. Hence what has led me to the hair splittings, or is it, (?), when your pricey components are at risk cuz of a crummy pump design and implementation.

750stor.PNG 135k .PNG file


GPT750.PNG 132k .PNG file


Yup, really ya'all:thinking:


----------



## Captn Hook

P.S. The 400 GB Intel 750 is only and has only been used as a systems, not storage, (C drive), with a single partition, other than the insignificant, (100MBs), system reserve partition. The benchmarks are taken from the C partition as the B partition isn't large enough to benchmark and doesn't come into play here. All the other drives are SSDs as well. So, there it is then

45.PNG 39k .PNG file


W.P.









now.PNG 115k .PNG file


This bench is as of right now with a 41x multiplier on cores 1 & 2 and 3456 at 40x see tuning utility.

55.PNG 46k .PNG file


56.PNG 106k .PNG file


The 2 Furrbles and me









Yeah.jpg 11k .jpg file


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

The only issue I see is for this 6 watt pump to achieve 1gpm(1.10 to be exact) and 5.2ft head(2.2516 psi), it has to run the full 3,000 rpm. Unfortunately this is without any restrictions in the loop to achieve these numbers. If my numbers are correct (Correct me if I'm wrong) 1 cpu block and 1 gpu block max might be all it can handle efficiently @ 1gpm. Though mounting it top case orientation can supply some relief in pressure usage.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thagoatman*
> 
> Thats not right. The sata connector provides power for the hub on the Predator radiator, the hub then provides power to the fans and pump and also PWM signal that controls the fans AND pump speed combined. With the unit as supplied by EK and fitted in accordance with installation instructions you will have PWM control over the fans and pump combined ... when you turn the fan speed up the pump speed goes up with it. This is how it is designed to work. If you want to control the pump speed and fan speed independently then you need to unplug the fans from the Predator hub and plug them into a mobo header, then unplug the pump from its header on the Predator hub and plug it back into the Predator hub on the hubs 'Fan 1' header as this is the header the hub uses for the PWM signal communication (none of the other hub headers will communicate a PWM signal). The pump will then communicate it's PWM signal via the hub and with the hub plugged into a PWM mobo fan header you can monitor and control the pump speed. So for independent control, for example, this is how mine works ... Predator hub plugged into PSU sata power and mobo CPU-FAN header (as shown in the installation manual) // fans unplugged from hub, joined with splitter cable and plugged into CHA-FAN-1 mobo header // pump plugged into FAN_1 on the Predator hub .... this lets me control fan speed via PWM control of CHA-FAN-1 mobo header and full pump speed PWM control from CPU-FAN mobo header. So the Predator hub is supplying power and PWM control to the pump and the fans are running off just the mobo. This is the way EK themselves advised me to do it and it works beautifully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can now change fan speed without affecting pump speed and vice versa


Didn't I just post this 24 hours ago?

I thought I was going crazy. Capt is saying the sata is controlling the pump and no one said anything. I was beginning to doubt how this thing works.


----------



## Captn Hook

Yeaaaahhhhh. It confused me too, for a while. When the pump and the fans are being controlled through one header and speed control and power for both at the same time, feedback to either, or both, gets screwed up and messes up things all the way along the chain. That is why EKWB separated the headers. A chain, or a system is only as strong as the weakest link.


----------



## KickAssCop

Wow, this thread has really gone downhill. Will check back closer to 5th for info on pre filled blocks.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Didn't I just post this 24 hours ago?
> 
> I thought I was going crazy. Capt is saying the sata is controlling the pump and no one said anything. I was beginning to doubt how this thing works.


yeah the swiftech units provide power directly to the pump via sata and they have a 4 pin pwm splitter for the fans and pump speeds to be controlled but again here they can be separated and controlled independently...both approaches work well but I will say eks solution looks much cleaner...also having a 360 version is great...I've been considering picking up a 360 and dedicating my h220x to the fiances rig just really dreading having two loops to maintain...


----------



## Nilla09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Didn't I just post this 24 hours ago?
> 
> I thought I was going crazy. Capt is saying the sata is controlling the pump and no one said anything. I was beginning to doubt how this thing works.


I think someone just confused the hell out of all of us. Anyways so what's the general consensus, do we let it be and let the hub control both fan and pump speed, or do we disconnect the fans and plug them into a separate header?


----------



## Captn Hook

Hey, do ya know where I can pick up a 720 or a 1440, or better yet, a 2880 or more etc? Somewhere physics hasta come into play here, right, maybe, do ya think? My whole point here was to take all the power off of the motherboard headers for both the fans and the pump, especially jointly, and allow the FAN controller to only control the fan speeds. So many problems are eliminated this way. Swiftech hasn't done it but, EKWB has finally done it with only a two pin fan connector connecting to yo mama's bored. Now maybe the readers and learners got a little sumptin out of all this. Great job for gittin it right EKWB ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
Thanks, ya'all, we here learned sumptin here an hope some others have as well. Everyone have a great day of rest, (?).
Sincerely,
The Two Furrbles and their servant, Walt Prill:thumb:


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilla09*
> 
> I think someone just confused the hell out of all of us. Anyways so what's the general consensus, do we let it be and let the hub control both fan and pump speed, or do we disconnect the fans and plug them into a separate header?


unless you have a specific reason to run them independently (such as going for as quiet as possible)there's no need to separate them...I was simply pointing out that some people do want to seperate and run the speeds independently of each other and it would not harm anything to do so providing they are connected properly...eks integrated solution means probably 75% of people won't want or need to control the speeds independently...so simply hooking it up as outlined in the manual would be the preferred method
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captn Hook*
> 
> Hey, do ya know where I can pick up a 720 or a 1440, or better yet, a 2880 or more etc? Somewhere physics hasta come into play here, right, maybe, do ya think? My whole point here was to take all the power off of the motherboard headers for both the fans and the pump, especially jointly, and allow the FAN controller to only control the fan speeds. So many problems are eliminated this way. Swiftech hasn't done it but, EKWB has finally done it with only a two pin fan connector connecting to yo mama's bored. Now maybe the readers and learners got a little sumptin out of all this. Great job for gittin it right EKWB ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> Thanks, ya'all, we here learned sumptin here an hope some others have as well. Everyone have a great day of rest, (?).
> Sincerely,
> The Two Furrbles and their servant, Walt Prill:thumb:


I'm not sure what you're going on about physics and radiator sizes for I can only hope you are trolling...as you can set either of two units in question up with seperate pump and fan speeds or on the same headers with linked speed increase decrease or simply use an external controller and avoid using motherboard headers altogether provided it's pwm controller...I'm done with this conversation because it's going nowhere fast


----------



## Captn Hook

Yes, we agree, but for the some of us that have way more money, (gotta git their attns.), in their boxes and other forward thinking tech, than we really afford, (we must be the only ones probably), but love tech, as we have our whole miserable lives invested in same, (ya gotta believe in sumptin or ya will fall for anything), want to make our stuffs the best that we are capable of so as we can share the learnings with others so we all can grow.
Aaahhhh shut hte **** up and let me eat lunch.


----------



## Jyve

I'm starting to agree with one of the previous posters. *** has happened to this thread?

I love all the info and pics and such from this thread but I think I'm going to have to unsubscribe. 70% of the posts per page are complete and unrelated gibberish.

I'll check back in occasionally but I wanted to say thanks to everyone here specially the EK reps. You guys made an awesome setup here and are to be commended! No regrets in my purchase.


----------



## Nilla09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I'm starting to agree with one of the previous posters. *** has happened to this thread?
> 
> I love all the info and pics and such from this thread but I think I'm going to have to unsubscribe. 70% of the posts per page are complete and unrelated gibberish.
> 
> I'll check back in occasionally but I wanted to say thanks to everyone here specially the EK reps. You guys made an awesome setup here and are to be commended! No regrets in my purchase.


Thanks for helping me out earlier. Let's just address the elephant in the room, Captn Cook here is posting random ****, half of it makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Ally1987

Just do what I do - ignoring Captain Hook's posts


----------



## ZWingerRyRy




----------



## bl4ckdot

Hey guys,
I was wondering if a EK-XLC Predator 360 would be ok to cool a 4790K at 4.6 Ghz and an EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classy ? Is the 6W pump ok ?
If yes what would I need with the predator 360 and the gpu block for the 980 ti ? I'm kind of a "noob" in watercooling so thanks everyone for your answers.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I was wondering if a EK-XLC Predator 360 would be ok to cool a 4790K at 4.6 Ghz and an EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classy ? Is the 6W pump ok ?
> If yes what would I need with the predator 360 and the gpu block for the 980 ti ? I'm kind of a "noob" in watercooling so thanks everyone for your answers.


Wait for the pre-filled blocks to be released to seemsly hook up to the 360. Im sure Classies are on their list.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Wait for the pre-filled blocks to be released to seemsly hook up to the 360. Im sure Classies are on their list.


Let's hope so. Also is compatible with the Vengeance C70 case (I'll remove the dvd rack)


----------



## samhwang

So excited for this one









Does anyone know if you can swap the position of the pump block / fans / etc... of the block at all ? I want to install it in the front of my case and make it an intake block rather than an exhaust block. Just changing the fans from pulling air through the rads (default) to push will make dust get stuck in the rad


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

NCIX Review


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Let's hope so. Also is compatible with the Vengeance C70 case (I'll remove the dvd rack)


The only concern is the pump. It's quite weak at 6 max wattage allowance. It's design to pretty much just barely pass the 1gpm needs as most efficient setups prefer atleast 1gpm.
Second concern is this *pump can only achieve 1gpm at max rpm*(3k) with no head/pressure restrictions. Add a cpu block 1psi drop. Add a gpu block 1psi drop. Tapped out as it only has a 1.6m head(5.2ft) 2.2516psi) tolerance. I would only mount this AIO in a top location to relieve the workload for that little guy. Maybe Monday morning EK can deny or confirm these numbers, but they come straight from their manual except the psi calculation.


----------



## VSG

Once you are past turbulent flow in the rads, there is not a whole lot of benefit with increased flow rates. Indeed, blocks scale positively but the rate of increase is within error margins of recording. The EK Predator 240 as it comes gives you ~1.01 GPM flow (after having accounted for the additional restriction from the flowmeter) and that's pretty good. If you consider the Predator 360 with two sets of QDCs and a prefilled GPU block added in then of course the flow rate will be lower than 1 GPM but I don't know what the pressure drop across the QDCs is. Perhaps Tiborrr would have a better idea but I wouldn't be surprised if 0.8 GPM was possible in that "worst case" situation also.

As far as the pump speed goes, yes this is at 12 V and 100% PWM but it is really quiet in my opinion- especially if you have the fans and pump hooked up to the same PWM header for control. The fans have a longer PWM duty cycle and RPM response curve, so the way you end up setting the fan curve it will end up such that the fans are louder than the pump almost always. I have not experienced any pump vibrations either, so I don't mind having it at full speed all the time.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

I mounted my 360 in my case (Core V31) over the weekend on the front (won't fit up top)

One thing I was a bit put off by was the fact that the fans are mounted to pull instead of push. I went to go and reverse the fans, but they are screwed in with screws that require a particular sized allen key that was not provided in the package. :/

So I have to try to find one that will fit in order to change the direction.

Other than that, its a beautiful kit. Even running the fans in "silent" mode off my bios, the fans idle at ~700-750RPM and have lowered my CPU temps by 8-10 degrees and is quieter than my previous cooling setup (2x Gentle Typhoon with a Corsair H100)

The only gripe I have besides the fan screws is the pump.. although its not that loud, there is a definite hum that it emits which I did not have with the h100 at all. It may just be my unit, but in my case it has a very obvious vibration which when mounted to the chassis, causes a pretty obvious hum. if I place my side panel back on the case, the hum is worsened a lot, so I will be reinstalling it with rubber grommets to try to eliminate the vibration some.

So TLDR, Performance is great, but there are some issues with vibration and ease of installation.

Also, if anyone is interested, I'd be happy to post pics. I did record the install and was going to post on YT (even though the quality of the vid is not the greatest)


----------



## skkane

Youtube it. Always like watching install vids. Sucks that the pump is noisy









Does it do it at full speed only or every speed? I know that you can control it via pwm. The pump on my kelvin s36 is also noisy and makes a buzzing sound at it's top speed of 2700rpm. Running it at 1800rpm for normal desktop stuff cures it though.


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> I mounted my 360 in my case (Core V31) over the weekend on the front (won't fit up top)
> 
> One thing I was a bit put off by was the fact that the fans are mounted to pull instead of push. I went to go and reverse the fans, but they are screwed in with screws that require a particular sized allen key that was not provided in the package. :/
> 
> So I have to try to find one that will fit in order to change the direction.
> 
> Other than that, its a beautiful kit. Even running the fans in "silent" mode off my bios, the fans idle at ~700-750RPM and have lowered my CPU temps by 8-10 degrees and is quieter than my previous cooling setup (2x Gentle Typhoon with a Corsair H100)
> 
> The only gripe I have besides the fan screws is the pump.. although its not that loud, there is a definite hum that it emits which I did not have with the h100 at all. It may just be my unit, but in my case it has a very obvious vibration which when mounted to the chassis, causes a pretty obvious hum. if I place my side panel back on the case, the hum is worsened a lot, so I will be reinstalling it with rubber grommets to try to eliminate the vibration some.
> 
> So TLDR, Performance is great, but there are some issues with vibration and ease of installation.
> 
> Also, if anyone is interested, I'd be happy to post pics. I did record the install and was going to post on YT (even though the quality of the vid is not the greatest)


U need a 6.5 key for the fans.

But the pump is a bit noisy.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Youtube it. Always like watching install vids. Sucks that the pump is noisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it do it at full speed only or every speed? I know that you can control it via pwm. The pump on my kelvin s36 is also noisy and makes a buzzing sound at it's top speed of 2700rpm. Running it at 1800rpm for normal desktop stuff cures it though.


Haven't tested at different speeds on the pump.. simply got the fans spun down to lowest possible levels. The pump is definitely a big cause of the vibration I'm having. Its not terrible sounding.. I find with my side panel on its muted a lot, but then the vibration is much louder.. so gotta get that under control first. I Ordered a bunch of anti-vibration stuff this morning on amazon that I will use to try to get the vibration down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> U need a 6.5 key for the fans.
> 
> But the pump is a bit noisy.


Thanks for the heads up. Gonna run after work and grab a set to use. After I pickup my X34 Predator


----------



## HatallaS

And for the fittings it's a 20 that u need to shove inside and rotate to remove.


----------



## HatallaS

And I think it's the same size or one or two below to remove the plugs on the reservoir. Would have been nice if they included all of those in the kit.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> And I think it's the same size or one or two below to remove the plugs on the reservoir. Would have been nice if they included all of those in the kit.


Truth.. you'd figure for the price you're paying a couple of allen keys would be a pretty nice touch. I've always found that strange.. especially for a product like this where you can potentially configure it and orient it in a variety of ways.. why not feature tools to make it easy for people? Strange choice to exclude them.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Truth.. you'd figure for the price you're paying a couple of allen keys would be a pretty nice touch. I've always found that strange.. especially for a product like this where you can potentially configure it and orient it in a variety of ways.. why not feature tools to make it easy for people? Strange choice to exclude them.


OPSS!
Forgot to order the allen keys!! (International order. Took 4 days to arrive)

Seriously EK, INCLUDE EM!


----------



## skkane

Someone there has no brains for using those obv. I hate those things, even though they are technically superior to regular screws.

Standard cross shaped screws are king in end user world mates @ek


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Standard cross shaped screws are king in end user world mates @ek


You mean Phillips right? Asking because "cross shaped" could also be posidrive to some people.

At least they aren't using Robertson drive screws, most people go nuts when they see those. Or locked/secured torx (there's a nub/pillar in the center so you have to use very specific bits)...


----------



## fixall

Any hardware or big box store in the world is going to have allen wrenches/keys... They're usually less than a dollar per key or four or five dollars for an all-in-one that includes every size you could ever need. Honestly, I'm surprised this many households don't have a set. They're super useful.


----------



## godboy

I really want to order the 360, but I have a lot of doubles about it fitting in the Lian Li PC-08 that I want to house it.. What do you guys think?

http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pc-o8/

I wouldn't have a problem getting the 240 in there though would I?

I was sort of inspired by the build Linus did with the PC-08 and the Fractal Kelvin S36, but judging by this video it looks like they had a hard time fitting that and it appears a bit smaller. (can anyone confirm)?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQRunV2pBVU (3 minutes for ref)

So thoughts on doing the 240 in this case? Otherwise I would just go ahead and do a Phanteks Evolv ATX since that's been confirmed.. I am still sort of eager to see the Caselabs guys try it!


----------



## halfline

For those that own the 240 or 360, and by looking at the product, is it possible to replace the rad for a thinner one (for example, PE to SE), so that it's not that thick? It's hard to figure out by just the picture, but can the outer bottom shell/casing be removed (or maybe flipped) to have just a thin rad + fan and the pump+res sticking out a little at the bottom. Long screws would hold to top of case? Or is it a "very hard to change stuff around" setup?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halfline*
> 
> For those that own the 240 or 360, and by looking at the product, is it possible to replace the rad for a thinner one (for example, PE to SE), so that it's not that thick? It's hard to figure out by just the picture, but can the outer bottom shell/casing be removed (or maybe flipped) to have just a thin rad + fan and the pump+res sticking out a little at the bottom. Long screws would hold to top of case? Or is it a "very hard to change stuff around" setup?


Why not just get a kit then?
shop.ekwb.com | EK-KIT X360


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Any hardware or big box store in the world is going to have allen wrenches/keys... They're usually less than a dollar per key or four or five dollars for an all-in-one that includes every size you could ever need. Honestly, I'm surprised this many households don't have a set. They're super useful.


You're right.. I was going to pick one up but then my wife told me we have a bunch. Just so happened I didn't know about a whole whack of em that we had elsewhere and one of them fits!

I'm gonna change around my fans tomorrow probably. I will report back once I actually have it all setup correctly and am using some anti-vibration materials as to how its sounding noise wise.


----------



## halfline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Why not just get a kit then?
> shop.ekwb.com | EK-KIT X360


I guess it's because that kit is $400, then I would have to buy another thin 360 rad or drop down to the L series. Even if I get a cheaper kit, once you go down the custom loop route, it becomes easier to spend more and more.

Also, getting a kit means getting an actual custom loop, which means it comes with all the headaches/maintenance of a custom loop. What was it? Every 6 months I need to take apart the cooling system and flush/refill? Even the 3 year flush/refill on the Predators is pushing it. I bought a Corsair AIO many years back (windows xp box), added some noctua pwm fans for quiet performance and aside from dust, needed zero maintenance. Still runs great. So from that perspective, a kit is not that attractive.


----------



## KickAssCop

Stupid question and maybe already asked before. I am considering adding both my 980 Ti classified cards to the EK Predator 360. I know typically a 120 mm per component rule applies but would adding 2 cards be too much for the setup? I already have one of my classifieds under water with an H55/G10 setup hitting no more than 55 C with max load. My bottom card is still on air and can be easily added to the 360 rad. My issue is that with max load (Real bench) my Predator is showing about high 60s/low 70s across all 6 cores for the CPU. Adding 2 cards may push everything in the 80 C territory?

Good idea, bad idea? Also how will the connections work? Predator male to classified female. Classified male to Classified female and then Classified male to predator female? I won't be adding a bridge or anything, just using the pre-filled blocks? Will this setup be good and will it work or should I be content with only one block on the Predator? How much and what would I need to add one of the 120 mm rads in the same loop (can someone list components for me - with ekwb links - since I am a complete nub in water cooling). Thanks in advance (if no response then maybe will create a separate thread). Pretty sure the info will help people here.

Cliffs.

- Can I add 2 classifieds and a 5930K (all heavily overclocked) to a single predator 360? What kind of temps can I expect?
- If the 360 cannot handle this much load then how can I add another 120 mm rad into the mix (will I need reservoir, second pump, will I need separate fittings etc etc.; I don't have a clue).


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Stupid question and maybe already asked before. I am considering adding both my 980 Ti classified cards to the EK Predator 360. I know typically a 120 mm per component rule applies but would adding 2 cards be too much for the setup? I already have one of my classifieds under water with an H55/G10 setup hitting no more than 55 C with max load. My bottom card is still on air and can be easily added to the 360 rad. My issue is that with max load (Real bench) my Predator is showing about high 60s/low 70s across all 6 cores for the CPU. Adding 2 cards may push everything in the 80 C territory?
> 
> Good idea, bad idea? Also how will the connections work? Predator male to classified female. Classified male to Classified female and then Classified male to predator female? I won't be adding a bridge or anything, just using the pre-filled blocks? Will this setup be good and will it work or should I be content with only one block on the Predator? How much and what would I need to add one of the 120 mm rads in the same loop (can someone list components for me - with ekwb links - since I am a complete nub in water cooling). Thanks in advance (if no response then maybe will create a separate thread). Pretty sure the info will help people here.
> 
> Cliffs.
> 
> - Can I add 2 classifieds and a 5930K (all heavily overclocked) to a single predator 360? What kind of temps can I expect?
> - If the 360 cannot handle this much load then how can I add another 120 mm rad into the mix (will I need reservoir, second pump, will I need separate fittings etc etc.; I don't have a clue).


A rule of thumb is, for every unit a 120m rad is needed. and then add another 120mm if overclocking. with this kind of setup you would need 720mm of rad space for your 3 components to run quiet and cool and the same time. using less radiator space will ramp up your fans and gives you higher temps and noise.

I myself go with 140mm per unit, and 280mm when overclocking. its nice to overclock and keeping noise and temps down at the same time. Its nice beeing as close to ambient temps possible when gaming. Also increase lifespan of items, wich really dosent matter at the end of the day.


----------



## apathy24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> My case came in today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some updated pictures once I get the Predator mounted in the front.
> 
> http://s28.photobucket.com/user/brianspath/media/IMG_0417_zpstopifdsa.jpg.html
> 
> I do have a quick question for EK though... When I pick up the QDC kit for my exisiting waterblock, should I also pick up some Ekoolant Evo... Or would it be alright to just top the loop off with some distilled water?
> 
> *edit
> The Predator 360 MOST DEFINITELY fits in the front of the Phanteks Evolv Atx, it's very tight though (you just barely have enough room for the USB/sound cable up top). On another note... Swapping the fans from pull to push is a pain in the ass and involves losing the fancy wire management. I'm waiting until my Titan X comes in before I install everything else, but here's a quick pic.


Is there still enough room to fit a 3.5" drive on the bottom with the purchasable bracket?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halfline*
> 
> I guess it's because that kit is $400, then I would have to buy another thin 360 rad or drop down to the L series. Even if I get a cheaper kit, once you go down the custom loop route, it becomes easier to spend more and more.
> 
> Also, getting a kit means getting an actual custom loop, which means it comes with all the headaches/maintenance of a custom loop. What was it? Every 6 months I need to take apart the cooling system and flush/refill? Even the 3 year flush/refill on the Predators is pushing it. I bought a Corsair AIO many years back (windows xp box), added some noctua pwm fans for quiet performance and aside from dust, needed zero maintenance. Still runs great. So from that perspective, a kit is not that attractive.


I'm guessing, If you fiddle with your AIO then you should also consider its maintenance. The difference between AIOs and custom (generally) is that one is factory sealed and the other is not.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

The Predator is a PE radiator already.

Custom kits are not a headache one bit considering you have the ease of a reservoir vs having to pull a entire radiator out for filling/draining/bleeding. And 1 year recommended flush with Ek Koolant. Every 6 months is using distilled water only.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halfline*
> 
> For those that own the 240 or 360, and by looking at the product, is it possible to replace the rad for a thinner one (for example, PE to SE), so that it's not that thick? It's hard to figure out by just the picture, but can the outer bottom shell/casing be removed (or maybe flipped) to have just a thin rad + fan and the pump+res sticking out a little at the bottom. Long screws would hold to top of case? Or is it a "very hard to change stuff around" setup?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halfline*
> 
> I guess it's because that kit is $400, then I would have to buy another thin 360 rad or drop down to the L series. Even if I get a cheaper kit, once you go down the custom loop route, it becomes easier to spend more and more.
> 
> Also, getting a kit means getting an actual custom loop, which means it comes with all the headaches/maintenance of a custom loop. What was it? Every 6 months I need to take apart the cooling system and flush/refill? Even the 3 year flush/refill on the Predators is pushing it. I bought a Corsair AIO many years back (windows xp box), added some noctua pwm fans for quiet performance and aside from dust, needed zero maintenance. Still runs great. So from that perspective, a kit is not that attractive.


Even if it was possible, you wouldn't gain any space since the thickest thing would still be the DDC pump being on it's side.

Also again, if it was possible, by switching the radiator of the AIO would turn the maintenance level to the same as a custom loop.

The no maintenance for a period of 3 to 5 years only applies on an *untouched or unmodified* Predator. Adding a prefilled GPU block via QDC on a Predator 360 doesn't count as a modification.


----------



## halfline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Even if it was possible, you wouldn't gain any space since the thickest thing would still be the DDC pump being on it's side.
> 
> Also again, if it was possible, by switching the radiator of the AIO would turn the maintenance level to the same as a custom loop.
> 
> The no maintenance for a period of 3 to 5 years only applies on an *untouched or unmodified* Predator. Adding a prefilled GPU block via QDC on a Predator 360 doesn't count as a modification.


Are you saying that once a refill is done (touched) after 3 years on the Predator, I need to refill it again, but now the cycle is every 6 months or so?

As for the thickness, you're going from 38mm to 26mm, so yes, there would be a significant gain in space. The pump protruding out is not a concern because it's only a small part that is thick.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> The only concern is the pump. It's quite weak at 6 max wattage allowance. It's design to pretty much just barely pass the 1gpm needs as most efficient setups prefer atleast 1gpm.
> Second concern is this *pump can only achieve 1gpm at max rpm*(3k) with no head/pressure restrictions. Add a cpu block 1psi drop. Add a gpu block 1psi drop. Tapped out as it only has a 1.6m head(5.2ft) 2.2516psi) tolerance. I would only mount this AIO in a top location to relieve the workload for that little guy. Maybe Monday morning EK can deny or confirm these numbers, but they come straight from their manual except the psi calculation.


Yeah that's what I meant. The Predator 360 will be mounted at the top. If it doesn't fit in the C70, I also have a corsair 750D.
To be clear, I'll have the Predator 360 cooling my 4790K and my 980Ti with its prefilled block. Should I be concerned by anything or am I good to go ?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Yeah that's what I meant. The Predator 360 will be mounted at the top. If it doesn't fit in the C70, I also have a corsair 750D.
> To be clear, I'll have the Predator 360 cooling my 4790K and my 980Ti with its prefilled block. Should I be concerned by anything or am I good to go ?


I'm fairly sure you'll be absolutely fine.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halfline*
> 
> Are you saying that once a refill is done (touched) after 3 years on the Predator, I need to refill it again, but now the cycle is every 6 months or so?
> 
> As for the thickness, you're going from 38mm to 26mm, so yes, there would be a significant gain in space. The pump protruding out is not a concern because it's only a small part that is thick.


Where did you get every 6 months from? Most coolants from EK don't need to be replaced for at least a year. And it's not possible to change the radiator and if you were to go as far as replacing the rad on a predator for a thinner one then you might as well by a kit.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> You mean Phillips right? Asking because "cross shaped" could also be posidrive to some people.
> 
> At least they aren't using Robertson drive screws, most people go nuts when they see those. Or locked/secured torx (there's a nub/pillar in the center so you have to use very specific bits)...


Phillips yes, my bad.


----------



## Nilla09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apathy24*
> 
> Is there still enough room to fit a 3.5" drive on the bottom with the purchasable bracket?


Yup there's enough room. I purchased one, should be arriving this week. Once that comes, Im switching to mount on the front.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halfline*
> 
> Are you saying that once a refill is done (touched) after 3 years on the Predator, I need to refill it again, but now the cycle is every 6 months or so?
> 
> As for the thickness, you're going from 38mm to 26mm, so yes, there would be a significant gain in space. The pump protruding out is not a concern because it's only a small part that is thick.


A refill no. But changing the tubing, adding another radiator or a GPU (non-prefilled) yes. But no maintenance is required on a 6 months cycle. Normally it's once a year and it can even be more.

Maybe the core would be thinner but the shroud would still have the same height unless you butcher it to make it thinner too. And also, I think it's a modified version of the PE core to be able to internally connect everything. Maybe @EK_tiborrr can confirm this.


----------



## Glimps

hi Guys!

I'm reading this huge thread about this wonderful product, but couldn't seem to find some answers just yet..
might sound slightly stupid for some, though..however I would appreciate Your input very much.

I'd like to run two of those 240 in series (so I would have redundancy with dual pumps..) - & they are going to cool 4GPUs in parallel (Yes I know that surface area might be too low for optimal experience, but I'm looking to try =)

now the questions would be:

* Is it possible to plug those pumps directly into PSU so they would run fixed 50%, 66%, or 75%???

* if not maybe there's a PWM controller (really simple one) that would let to tweak speed pump by hand?

Box will not have any PWM connectors as singleSlot modded GPUs will be seated into backplate, thus I have to figure out something how to provide that or..simply stick with flat number (however I would prefer to avoid 100%).

thanks in advance.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glimps*
> 
> hi Guys!
> 
> I'm reading this huge thread about this wonderful product, but couldn't seem to find some answers just yet..
> might sound slightly stupid for some, though..however I would appreciate Your input very much.
> 
> I'd like to run two of those 240 in series (so I would have redundancy with dual pumps..) - & they are going to cool 4GPUs in parallel (Yes I know that surface area might be too low for optimal experience, but I'm looking to try =)
> 
> now the questions would be:
> 
> * Is it possible to plug those pumps directly into PSU so they would run fixed 50%, 66%, or 75%???
> 
> * if not maybe there's a PWM controller (really simple one) that would let to tweak speed pump by hand?
> 
> Box will not have any PWM connectors as singleSlot modded GPUs will be seated into backplate, thus I have to figure out something how to provide that or..simply stick with flat number (however I would prefer to avoid 100%).
> 
> thanks in advance.


Directly into the psu would run them 100%. You'd need a pwm controller that can support the wattage, but possible to run pumps independently from the fans. I won't even comment on 480mm of radiator cooling 4 gpus/1 cpu ?


----------



## Glimps

Hehe =) no CPUs box is not going to have any CPU at all =D..only GPUs for certain workloads (that's eGPU box).

Curious, if it would be possible to use some sort of resistor to apply less voltage & thus dropping some RPMs from pump?..


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glimps*
> 
> Hehe =) no CPUs box is not going to have any CPU at all =D..only GPUs for certain workloads (that's eGPU box).
> 
> Curious, if it would be possible to use some sort of resistor to apply less voltage & thus dropping some RPMs from pump?..


Still lol. But i dont think you wanna control rpm speed by voltage on a pwm pump.


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apathy24*
> 
> Is there still enough room to fit a 3.5" drive on the bottom with the purchasable bracket?


Yes.


----------



## apathy24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilla09*
> 
> Yup there's enough room. I purchased one, should be arriving this week. Once that comes, Im switching to mount on the front.


Is this the right bracket? http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_1573&products_id=30487


----------



## godboy

Hey guys, I am attempting to order my new build. Can anyone assist in telling if they think this will work?

I am planning on using the Phanteks Evolv ATX case as many are here.

I plan to mount the Predator 360 in the front of the case with reverse fans using a push pull setup (3 of the identical fans on the other side). The 360 will be cooling my CPU only and the Titan X will be air cooled.

Will it still fit a Titan X? With the Push Pull? That's 10.5" long.

Also the mobo I am trying to run is this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132263 - it is also slightly wider than a standard ATX (because it is CEB (12"x10.5") Not sure if it really matters though.

Can anyone see any foreseeable issues?


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apathy24*
> 
> Is this the right bracket? http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_1573&products_id=30487


Yes.


----------



## Captn Hook

Hi everyone. talked to AllTex today and through the EKWB rep said the EKWB 240 Predator's pump runs at a constant speed. That is why the pump connects directly to the power supply with their standard connections as per their manual. The fans are being speed controlled by the motherboard PWM control. This is all I originally wanted to know and the way I want it to work. "I think" or "I assume" did not answer this. So, there it is then.
W.P.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

I wouldn't say "directly". It goes through the hub to receive power per their manual. If the pump runs constant speed why would they use a pwm pump and not allow it to pwm. Secondly why waist a spot on the hub for the pump if they were gonna run it 100% anyway. They could have used those 4 headers on the pwm hub for push/pull and simplified the whole process. Nobody would have complained to run a power connection to the pump if it meant full 4 fan push/pull control through one motherboard header.


----------



## Captn Hook

You can PWM control the fans and the pump, (separately), by connecting each to separate mobo headers as the manual also shows. The EKWB block is just a hub for the simplicity of installing and cleanliness of appearance of the wires. This is good!
W.P.


----------



## Nilla09

Wanted to confirm that M4x30mm are the screws you need!, they fit like a glove and are the perfect length. Home depot didn't have them in black though. Also, push pull config for top mount in the Evolv ATX confirmed! ALOT of ample space for the top!.


----------



## Glimps

p.s. does anyOne know operating limits of this DDC pump?
(as I understand it has smh custom or is it out of shelf unit?)

on my d5 it says 50C, but I know companies like Maingear (as they built 4x TitanZ - aka 8GPUs) & they mentioned that it's not the pump that is rated at 50C, but the pump top..as the same model is used for hot water with different tops..

so, what about this DDC in Predator - how far water could heat up in the loop before it makes any damage to components, like the same pump.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glimps*
> 
> p.s. does anyOne know operating limits of this DDC pump?
> (as I understand it has smh custom or is it out of shelf unit?)
> 
> on my d5 it says 50C, but I know companies like Maingear (as they built 4x TitanZ - aka 8GPUs) & they mentioned that it's not the pump that is rated at 50C, but the pump top..as the same model is used for hot water with different tops..
> 
> so, what about this DDC in Predator - how far water could heat up in the loop before it makes any damage to components, like the same pump.


----------



## Captn Hook

Hi Nilla09. An observation about your pics of the extra fans that ya have installed on the 360. Look at the flatness of the fan frames and corners where the long screws bend the fan chassis. Notice how EKWB fastens the fans to the radiator with the short screws at the base. This is done so as not to bend and distort the fan chassis, (motor mechanisms and fan alignments), with the problems that that brings about with long through bolts, (screws). Have had fan motor and blade problems with through bolt type of fastener arrangements. Sumptin ya might want to consider.
Take care,
Sincerely,
The Two Furrbles and W.P.


----------



## VSG

There's no difference between using the shorter screws or longer ones, if anything the shorter screws are slightly harder to use in that particular setup. It definitely won't affect the blades or the motor, and his pics look fine too. I really have no idea where you get all this stuff.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> There's no difference between using the shorter screws or longer ones, if anything the shorter screws are slightly harder to use in that particular setup. It definitely won't affect the blades or the motor, and his pics look fine too. I really have no idea where you get all this stuff.


this you would have to extremely flex the frame for that to be an issue and by then the blades would be contacting something they shouldn't


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captn Hook*
> 
> Hi everyone. talked to AllTex today and through the EKWB rep said the EKWB 240 Predator's pump runs at a constant speed. That is why the pump connects directly to the power supply with their standard connections as per their manual. The fans are being speed controlled by the motherboard PWM control. This is all I originally wanted to know and the way I want it to work. "I think" or "I assume" did not answer this. So, there it is then.
> W.P.


Alltex is wrong. The pump IS pwm controlled through the hub. Period.

You can continue to flood this thread with misinformation but no one is going to listen.

I'll tell you because I actually have a 240 (as you don't) when you increase the speed through the bios you hear the water move faster. This is not because the fans are spinning faster it's because the pwm pump is.

Please disregard anything capt hook has to say. Pay attention to those that actually have a 240 or 360. There's plenty of good information and posters here that can answer your questions and concerns. He's not one of them.

Here's to hoping an ek rep can come I here and shut him down for good.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

They have been pretty quiet lately. Maybe Capt scared them away also ?.


----------



## Jyve

At least his posts make sense now even though they're not accurate.

We really need to start putting a list of compatible cases together. Maybe in the OP. EKs site isn't up yet is it?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> At least his posts make sense now even though they're not accurate.
> 
> We really need to start putting a list of compatible cases together. Maybe in the OP. EKs site isn't up yet is it?


Absolutely. We could have a list of the members and their cases in the op. I can vouch that a Predator 240 and 360 fit in a Define R5.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Absolutely. We could have a list of the members and their cases in the op. I can vouch that a Predator 240 and 360 fit in a Define R5.


Agreed.

i can Vouch this this will indeed fit in the top of a Corsair 760T.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

I got mine fitting in a Thermaltake Core V31. I also will be posting and install vid in the coming days.. just have to edit it.


----------



## DyndaS

Im very interested about that how its gonna work on that 240mm rad and 1000 rpm for 4690k @ 4,5Ghz @ 1,16V + gtx 970


----------



## Jyve

I'm guessing it'll work ok. You're not gonna be breaking any temp records or anything running on a single 240 but I imagine it'll be serviceable.

Edited for bad quote


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

I run a 3.2 setup with 2x240 PE rads push/pull.
Both the [email protected] and [email protected] stay in low low 40s. Prime cpu runs low 50s. Stock clock cpu & [email protected] under 40 on load.


----------



## charles4691

Why did you choose a front mount instead of the top ? I have a EK 240 Predator and I am in the process of finding a case for it.But want to do a top mount .


----------



## charles4691

@ Scoobydooby11 2 questions ..1. did you mount it in the top ? 2. where did you find the Thermaltake Core V31 ?? All I can find is the Core V51


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charles4691*
> 
> @ Scoobydooby11 2 questions ..1. did you mount it in the top ? 2. where did you find the Thermaltake Core V31 ?? All I can find is the Core V51


hey Charles,

1) I had to mount to the front. Even then it rubs up against the front panel's cables that sit near the top.. I had them pretty taught and so I needed to loosen them a bit after I initially installed it just to try to limit the vibration and tension on the cables. It does fit though and there is a bit of give.. its not super tight.

It could potentially fit up top, but you'd need to have a compatible mobo and ram combo. In my case, it sits too high and due to the thickness of the radiator and fans together, it just wouldn't fit.

2) I grabbed the Core V31 from NCIX a couple months back when it went on special for $70CDN. Here is a link to the NCIX US store.. On for $60

FYI, I recorded my install and will be posting an install video on my YT channel. Just have to edit it and throw it up.


----------



## charles4691

@Nilla09 Ahhh you got your mounted in the top of the Evolv ATX .. was there any issue with the memory ? what memory are you using ? I want to get a Phanteks Evolv ATX to ,but worried the rad might hit the memory .I use a Asus Z87 Pro with G.Skill Sniper memory they are 42mm in height ..Any info from you would bve greatly appreciated ! Great pictures too


----------



## charles4691

Ahhh ok ..Thank you for the link !!! what is your YouTube channel name ? I will subscribe so I can see your video when you post it !


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charles4691*
> 
> Why did you choose a front mount instead of the top ? I have a EK 240 Predator and I am in the process of finding a case for it.But want to do a top mount .


I'm not sure who you're asking but I had to do a front mount because it won't fit in the top of an arc mini without some drilling.

Edit: oops ic who you're talking to now


----------



## charles4691

@Jyve , my bad for not paying attention when replying ..Please excuse


----------



## godboy

Where can I purchase these screws in the USA?

https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-xlc-predator-2011-screw-set

Trying to mount the 240 to a Asus x99-E WS 2011-v3


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godboy*
> 
> Where can I purchase these screws in the USA?
> 
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-xlc-predator-2011-screw-set
> 
> Trying to mount the 240 to a Asus x99-E WS 2011-v3


you grab them here: http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-xlc-predator-lga-2011-screw-set.html


----------



## Nilla09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charles4691*
> 
> @Nilla09 Ahhh you got your mounted in the top of the Evolv ATX .. was there any issue with the memory ? what memory are you using ? I want to get a Phanteks Evolv ATX to ,but worried the rad might hit the memory .I use a Asus Z87 Pro with G.Skill Sniper memory they are 42mm in height ..Any info from you would bve greatly appreciated ! Great pictures too


I didn't run into any issues top mounting because the mounting plate on the EVOLV ATX is offset.. I'm using kingston hyperx RAM and there's about an inch of space between the RAM and the radiator.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charles4691*
> 
> Ahhh ok ..Thank you for the link !!! what is your YouTube channel name ? I will subscribe so I can see your video when you post it !


Here is a link to my channel - Xannen Gaming

I have the EK 360 install I will be uploading, as well as an unboxing of the x34 Predator display.

Eventually I plan to do a couple other videos relating to more of a review/performance video for both of those items.


----------



## charles4691

@Nilla09 thank you for the info an the picture to show the clearance .Just one more question.Is that the normal heat spreader on your kingston hyperx ?I just want to make sure my ram will fit b4 I order the Phanteks Evolv ATX.The G.Skill Snipers have a 42mm tall heat spreader .Thank you for all the help


----------



## Starbomba

I am interested on a kit like this (the 240mm version) to replace my somewhat aging setup on my backup rig (radiator had a leak in one of the channels, and after two reairs it is stil lleaking a bit). I do have a question though, would replacing the Supremacy MX block with a Supreme HF CU greatly affect temperatures? I like way more the look of that block, and it is still a decent performer even for today's standards.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Here is a link to my channel - Xannen Gaming
> 
> I have the EK 360 install I will be uploading, as well as an unboxing of the x34 Predator display.
> 
> Eventually I plan to do a couple other videos relating to more of a review/performance video for both of those items.


Do you have any problems with it, you might have the sleeping problem, screen flashing, coil whine, backlight bleed and not reaching 100hz


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Do you have any problems with it, you might have the sleeping problem, screen flashing, coil whine, backlight bleed and not reaching 100hz


None of the above other than some backlight bleed, which it seems almost all of them will suffer from.

At 60hz or 100hz:
Screen flashing, no
Coil whine, no
Sleeping problem, no
Not reaching 100hz, no. Worked straight away.

Only BLB on my display.. between 1 being least and 10 being most, I'd give it a 5. Top and bottom corners on the left side. right side is fine.


----------



## Nilla09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charles4691*
> 
> @Nilla09 thank you for the info an the picture to show the clearance .Just one more question.Is that the normal heat spreader on your kingston hyperx ?I just want to make sure my ram will fit b4 I order the Phanteks Evolv ATX.The G.Skill Snipers have a 42mm tall heat spreader .Thank you for all the help


It is the normal heat spreader. Honestly, I think you'll clear it.


----------



## Nilla09

Now that I got my LEDs I decided to front-mount the predator and I'm keeping it this way. Flipping the fans around was easy and props to EKWB for those screw-ziptie mounts, never seen anything like it and it really does keep everything tidy. Building on the Evolv ATX was really fun, this case amazes me of just how tight and neat everything gets. I'm going to consolidate all my pictures into this post so it can help future inquires to see how everything mounts up for the Evolv ATX and Predator 360 combo.
FRONT MOUNTED PUSH PULL


TOP MOUNTED PUSH PULL


TOP MOUNTED PULL ONLY


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I am interested on a kit like this (the 240mm version) to replace my somewhat aging setup on my backup rig (radiator had a leak in one of the channels, and after two reairs it is stil lleaking a bit). I do have a question though, would replacing the Supremacy MX block with a Supreme HF CU greatly affect temperatures? I like way more the look of that block, and it is still a decent performer even for today's standards.


You could switch both CPU blocks. The HF was indeed a very nice performer!


----------



## Captn Hook

Nilla09. Final post by us here and I won't read or post here anymore. Got the 240 Predator today. Installed it in the X99 system. It ran 12 Deg C hotter, 38 vs 52 than the H100i with identical settings installed back to back. Had to cut the ends of the screws/bolts for the block mounting on the CPU and run a thread tap over them for mounting the water block. The unit started leaking out of one of the radiator hose connectors as there are only 2 or three threads holding the hose coupling and hoses to the radiator. It is on it's way back to Amazon and Alltex now and the h100i is back in the X99 machine and is again back to 38 Degs C for the CPU. The GPU runs at the same temp. as the CPU cuz both are running at the case temp. Yeah everybody, I don't know what I'm doing with my multi degrees 45 years in engineering and electronics and computers and manufacturing experience.
Everyone have a great day and maybe someone will have better success with the EKWB Predator than I did.

Sincerely, bye now from The Two Furrbles and Walt Prill.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Not to doubt your claim of experience, if true. Everything you have posted has been complete garble and misinformation. Much of it not even relating to the topic of this post especially when you started posting your ssd scores in a vendor's product thread I was surprised you weren't booted then. Considering you had to cut anything to install a AIO that someone with no experience would of read the actual manual first to know that some of the X99 boards require a different set of screws to install it. Common man


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Not to doubt your claim of experience, if true. Everything you have posted has been complete garble and misinformation. Much of it not even relating to the topic of this post especially when you started posting your ssd scores in a vendor's product thread I was surprised you weren't booted then. Considering you had to cut anything to install a AIO that someone with no experience would of read the actual manual first to know that some of the X99 boards require a different set of screws to install it. Common man


which also translates to bad mount....


----------



## Howdy

The custom loop with Predator 240 as core was completed so I upload some photos.

Added parts are as follows:
*EK-CoolStream SE 360
*EK-FB ASUS R5E Monoblock
*EK-FC780 GTX Classy(2 pcs) for 980Ti Classified 2SLI
*EK-RES X3 110

Case: corsair air 540





If the thickness of the 360 size radiator is thicker than CoolStream SE, HDD bay in front of the case will probably become unusable.


Front fans are outside the case.

It is nearly the same as full custom loop, this is the first time to build a liquid cooling system(not AIO) for me.

I am very satisfied.
Thank you for a good product


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Temps?


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Howdy*
> 
> The custom loop with Predator 240 as core was completed so I upload some photos.
> 
> Added parts are as follows:
> *EK-CoolStream SE 360
> *EK-FB ASUS R5E Monoblock
> *EK-FC780 GTX Classy(2 pcs) for 980Ti Classified 2SLI
> *EK-RES X3 110
> 
> Case: corsair air 540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the thickness of the 360 size radiator is thicker than CoolStream SE, HDD bay in front of the case will probably become unusable.
> 
> 
> Front fans are outside the case.
> 
> It is nearly the same as full custom loop, this is the first time to build a liquid cooling system(not AIO) for me.
> 
> I am very satisfied.
> Thank you for a good product


Awesome setup you have there! Respect


----------



## DyndaS

Hmm... i cant remove fittings from tubes. Is it permanently mounted or what?


----------



## Gandlaf

We pretty much confirmed it earlier. To be fair, there isn't any real reason to remove the fittings from the tube other than to shorten the tube, but three of us tried without any results earlier.
Its a closed loop product, so fair enough.


----------



## charles4691

@Nilla09,Thank you for the info


----------



## charles4691

@Nilla09, Great pictures! That is a sweet build !


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Howdy*
> 
> The custom loop with Predator 240 as core was completed so I upload some photos.
> 
> Added parts are as follows:
> *EK-CoolStream SE 360
> *EK-FB ASUS R5E Monoblock
> *EK-FC780 GTX Classy(2 pcs) for 980Ti Classified 2SLI
> *EK-RES X3 110
> 
> Case: corsair air 540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the thickness of the 360 size radiator is thicker than CoolStream SE, HDD bay in front of the case will probably become unusable.
> 
> 
> Front fans are outside the case.
> 
> It is nearly the same as full custom loop, this is the first time to build a liquid cooling system(not AIO) for me.
> 
> I am very satisfied.
> Thank you for a good product


nice build!!

where can i get that clip for your gpu wires?


----------



## skkane

After 45 years of experience manuals are no longer needed. He posted here a hundred times yet could not watch a video to find out that the screws may not work on some mb's.

The temp diff comes from a bad mount and this 45 years of exp should have made him realize that.

Call a pro installer next time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Not to doubt your claim of experience, if true. Everything you have posted has been complete garble and misinformation. Much of it not even relating to the topic of this post especially when you started posting your ssd scores in a vendor's product thread I was surprised you weren't booted then. Considering you had to cut anything to install a AIO that someone with no experience would of read the actual manual first to know that some of the X99 boards require a different set of screws to install it. Common man


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> nice build!!
> 
> where can i get that clip for your gpu wires?


they are called combs you can find them several places here is one and might I add a good guy to deal with

https://mainframecustom.com/shop/cable-management/lc-stealth-cable-combs/

These aren't clip on they are for when you sleeve your psu cables...you must unpin and repin your cable and they must be prior diameter to work properly

Edit here are clip on versions
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cablemod-cable-combs-4-28-slot-clear.html

Diameter is still important here if you need a different size a google search for gpu comb and the size you need might bet you better results


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> After 45 years of experience manuals are no longer needed. He posted here a hundred times yet could not watch a video to find out that the screws may not work on some mb's.
> 
> The temp diff comes from a bad mount and this 45 years of exp should have made him realize that.
> 
> Call a pro installer next time.


The fact he thinks he can RMA the unit after chopping the screws and possibly causing the leaking himself considering people here cant even remove the compression fittings from the tubing lol. This is almost as bad as when Jay2centz drilled through his X99 mobo to use the 115X screws.


----------



## skkane

Yes, I remember that video







Never fun killing such expensive mb's.

Feel sorry for him though. He paid quite a lot more then for a normal AIO and it was pure bad luck that those screws did not fit his current brand MB. I would have tried to cut them myself, and be real pissed at EK while doing it.

That is actually a huge mistake on EK's part IMO. You can't design / buy a single set of screws knowing that there are other popular motherboard brands out there who don't support them and which people tend to use. Left a bitter taste in my mouth while watching jay having to swaitzer his mb because of some 50 cents screws.

At least say on the box, Asus compatible only (+ other brands to which it can bolt on out of the box). Not on the last page of the manual or wherever they are currently mentioning compatibility.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Yes, I remember that video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never fun killing such expensive mb's.
> 
> Feel sorry for him though. He paid quite a lot more then for a normal AIO and it was pure bad luck that those screws did not fit his current brand MB. I would have tried to cut them myself, and be real pissed at EK while doing it.
> 
> That is actually a huge mistake on EK's part IMO. You can't design / buy a single set of screws knowing that there are other popular motherboard brands out there who don't support them and which people tend to use. Left a bitter taste in my mouth while watching jay having to swaitzer his mb because of some 50 cents screws.
> 
> At least say on the box, Asus compatible only (+ other brands to which it can bolt on out of the box). Not on the last page of the manual or wherever they are currently mentioning compatibility.


they have included them for others at no cost...not sure if you had to request then or not but...these things happen when you go to rigging instead of asking the supplier if this was an oversight


----------



## Nilla09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Howdy*
> 
> The custom loop with Predator 240 as core was completed so I upload some photos.
> 
> Added parts are as follows:
> *EK-CoolStream SE 360
> *EK-FB ASUS R5E Monoblock
> *EK-FC780 GTX Classy(2 pcs) for 980Ti Classified 2SLI
> *EK-RES X3 110
> 
> Case: corsair air 540
> 
> If the thickness of the 360 size radiator is thicker than CoolStream SE, HDD bay in front of the case will probably become unusable.
> 
> Front fans are outside the case.
> 
> It is nearly the same as full custom loop, this is the first time to build a liquid cooling system(not AIO) for me.
> 
> I am very satisfied.
> Thank you for a good product


Very nice build!, I have a stupid question so forgive me. Are you running an extra pump or just the pump from the Predator?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Howdy*
> 
> The custom loop with Predator 240 as core was completed so I upload some photos.
> 
> Added parts are as follows:
> *EK-CoolStream SE 360
> *EK-FB ASUS R5E Monoblock
> *EK-FC780 GTX Classy(2 pcs) for 980Ti Classified 2SLI
> *EK-RES X3 110
> 
> Case: corsair air 540
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the thickness of the 360 size radiator is thicker than CoolStream SE, HDD bay in front of the case will probably become unusable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front fans are outside the case.
> 
> It is nearly the same as full custom loop, this is the first time to build a liquid cooling system(not AIO) for me.
> 
> I am very satisfied.
> Thank you for a good product


What's your temps and flowrate like? I'm planning on doing the same with my current rig only with 2 GPUs parallel .


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> The fact he thinks he can RMA the unit after chopping the screws and possibly causing the leaking himself considering people here cant even remove the compression fittings from the tubing lol. This is almost as bad as when Jay2centz drilled through his X99 mobo to use the 115X screws.


Also it's not like this hasn't been discussed a hundred times in the last week of this thread.

I don't think I'd have been so hard on him if he hadn't just showed up out of nowhere TELLING us how this thing works without even owning one while a lot of us have these units and have been active in this thread for months.

The fact his corsair is running 10 degrees cooler at idle than the Predator screams bad mount.

Part of me thinks that's just a story and is looking for a way to get out of this thread and save a bit of face at the same time.

That's pretty much all I have to say on the matter. Back to the topic at hand.

More people buy this thing so I can see pics of different cases!

I'd be curious to see how this thing fits/looks in an enthoo evolve matx case.

1 thing I'd liked to have seen on the Predator is a manual dial of some sort to crank up the pump. Not sure if it's possible with a pwm pump but would make it easier to bleed the loop I'd think, as well as running the pump at a consistent speed without the need to tear it apart and mess with hub. This is just nit picky, cuz I love this thing. Glad I waited on the swiftech and got this.


----------



## Howdy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Awesome setup you have there! Respect


You're welcome.
Im looking forward to your new products.


----------



## Howdy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> nice build!!
> 
> where can i get that clip for your gpu wires?


I bought this clip at the shop in Japan.
http://trinity-sin.com/shop/products/detail.php?product_id=127
http://trinity-sin.com/shop/products/detail.php?product_id=118
but website is written in Japanese and cannot ship overseas.

Just like mfknjadagr8 said, Cablemod offers similar products.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Howdy*
> 
> I bought this clip at the shop in Japan.
> http://trinity-sin.com/shop/products/detail.php?product_id=127
> http://trinity-sin.com/shop/products/detail.php?product_id=118
> but website is written in Japanese and cannot ship overseas.
> 
> Just like mfknjadagr8 said, Cablemod offers similar products.


Ok thanks man. Exactly what I need... My wires are corsair bought them in red


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Howdy*
> 
> I bought this clip at the shop in Japan.
> http://trinity-sin.com/shop/products/detail.php?product_id=127
> http://trinity-sin.com/shop/products/detail.php?product_id=118
> but website is written in Japanese and cannot ship overseas.
> 
> Just like mfknjadagr8 said, Cablemod offers similar products.


Thanks.


----------



## Howdy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilla09*
> 
> Very nice build!, I have a stupid question so forgive me. Are you running an extra pump or just the pump from the Predator?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> What's your temps and flowrate like? I'm planning on doing the same with my current rig only with 2 GPUs parallel .


I connect the pump directly to motherboard and pump output is always max.
In that case, I think flowrate is enough and extra pump is not necessary, but someone might feel flowrate is little low.
If change the GPU block connection to parallel, flowrate might be a slightly increased.

I have no digital flow meter so I cannot calculate exact figures of flowrate.
I upload movie of flow indicator with waterwheel, Please refer to this movie.


----------



## Wovermars1996

I have to say in a Define R5, the Predator looks amazing.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

140mm spec would be great.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> 140mm spec would be great.


As cool as that'd be, and I'm assuming you're talking about 280 and 420 rads, is we're already struggling to fit these things in some cases. Imagine if they were bigger. I know there's no way a 280 would fit in the arc mini.

Be nice to have that option though.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Howdy*
> 
> I connect the pump directly to motherboard and pump output is always max.
> In that case, I think flowrate is enough and extra pump is not necessary, but someone might feel flowrate is little low.
> If change the GPU block connection to parallel, flowrate might be a slightly increased.
> 
> I have no digital flow meter so I cannot calculate exact figures of flowrate.
> I upload movie of flow indicator with waterwheel, Please refer to this movie.


Temps would give a better idea.


----------



## joker47

Can someone upload a pic please, that shows how much space there is for the ram, in a Fractal Define S/R5 with and Predator 360 in the top? Is there enough clearance? Especially when i also add shrouds to the radiator for even better sound dampening. Motherboard will be the ASUS MAXIMUS VIII HERO which also has high Headspreaders and the ram will be the GSkill Trident Z.
Thanks


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joker47*
> 
> Can someone upload a pic please, that shows how much space there is for the ram, in a Fractal Define S/R5 with and Predator 360 in the top? Is there enough clearance? Especially when i also add shrouds to the radiator for even better sound dampening. Motherboard will be the ASUS MAXIMUS VIII HERO which also has high Headspreaders and the ram will be the GSkill Trident Z.
> Thanks


My system is a Define R5 with a Predator 360 with ram that is 41mm tall and there is a good bit of clearance. I'm considering a system with the same motherboard and ram actually and it seems like it'll be a close fit but a fit none the less.

Photo added. Hopefully it's clear enough. If not I'll try to get a clearer one


----------



## joker47

Thanks for the quick answer. A shoot from another angle would be great though


----------



## st0necold

adios H105 !

*ORDERED*.


----------



## Saviant

Hello guys, first time posting here. I have recently brought an EK Predator 240, since doing that I have brought a whole lot of seperate parts, 360 rad, d5 pump/res combo, GPU block, evo block and connectors. Now what I am wondering is there any way to reuse the predator with pump and build onto it with the new parts I have ordered? And if so will running 2 pumps cause any issues?


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DyndaS*
> 
> Im very interested about that how its gonna work on that 240mm rad and 1000 rpm for 4690k @ 4,5Ghz @ 1,16V + gtx 970


Hot.

After going through this like u are about to. I am pissed at myself for now just getting a custom loop. Much much easier for when u want transfer case or upgrade GPU.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Hot.
> 
> After going through this like u are about to. I am pissed at myself for now just getting a custom loop. Much much easier for when u want transfer case or upgrade GPU.


Again I don't think he'll break any temp records but he should be OK. His overclock on the 4690k is really low voltage and the 970 isn't that hot to begin with. The 1000rpm is what conserns me the most though. You might wanna up that a bit.

I fiddled with my bios curve a bit last night and am running the unit at 50% till like 55c where it jumps up to like 65%

@ 50% the p240 is still way quiet and even 65% is pretty quiet. 50% is roughly 1300rpm. I think 65% is like 1700rpm. You really don't start hearing it till 80%+

I'm running a 4690k @ 4.6 @ 1.25v and with this curve under load I'm looking at upper 60s and it's super quiet.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saviant*
> 
> Hello guys, first time posting here. I have recently brought an EK Predator 240, since doing that I have brought a whole lot of seperate parts, 360 rad, d5 pump/res combo, GPU block, evo block and connectors. Now what I am wondering is there any way to reuse the predator with pump and build onto it with the new parts I have ordered? And if so will running 2 pumps cause any issues?


Normally you dont want a ddc & a d5 in the same loop.. The D5 pump/res alone could handle that loop no problem.

Ekwb D5 Vario Pump/Res
1500 L/H Flow
3.9m Head/Psi

Ekwb Predator 240/360
250 L/H Flow
1.6m Head/Psi

The D5 would most likely stress out the DDC, or the DDC would starve the D5.


----------



## King4x4

I don't know about you guys. But I am running a 290x+4690k both clocked on a swiftech h220 having vardar fans (the rad is thinner) and cpu never exceeds 70'c and gpu playing around around 75'c while the fans are at 1200rpm.

The predator 240 will handle a 970+4690k easy.


----------



## Saviant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Normally you dont want a ddc & a d5 in the same loop.. The D5 pump/res alone could handle that loop no problem.
> 
> Ekwb D5 Vario Pump/Res
> 1500 L/H Flow
> 3.9m Head/Psi
> 
> Ekwb Predator 240/360
> 250 L/H Flow
> 1.6m Head/Psi
> 
> The D5 would most likely stress out the DDC, or the DDC would starve the D5.


Thanks for the reply, decided just to buy a 240 rad and run a complete custom loop and look at selling the predator off to a friend at a loss


----------



## aludka

Hey guys/gals,

I've read much of this thread looking for the answers to some questions I have about the 360 unit and the pump, but haven't found what I'm looking for. Hopefully one of you smart guys/gals have the answers.

1. I've read that the fittings do not come off the hoses. Is this in fact the case? If so, am I correct in assuming the fitting are still removable from the block and rad?
2. The pump being used seems to be a DDC 3.1 6W pump. Would the head pressure of that smaller variant be enough to sufficiently overcome 3 blocks, an evo mx and two EK 980 strixs, and the included radiator?
3. In regards the the second question, is the pump upgradable to a stronger DDC variant?

Thx in advance...


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joker47*
> 
> Thanks for the quick answer. A shoot from another angle would be great though


Here are some more photos. Let me know if you need more.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> Hey guys/gals,
> 
> I've read much of this thread looking for the answers to some questions I have about the 360 unit and the pump, but haven't found what I'm looking for. Hopefully one of you smart guys/gals have the answers.
> 
> 1. I've read that the fittings do not come off the hoses. Is this in fact the case? If so, am I correct in assuming the fitting are still removable from the block and rad?
> 2. The pump being used seems to be a DDC 3.1 6W pump. Would the head pressure of that smaller variant be enough to sufficiently overcome 3 blocks, an evo mx and two EK 980 strixs, and the included radiator?
> 3. In regards the the second question, is the pump upgradable to a stronger DDC variant?
> 
> Thx in advance...


I'm sure all the fittings are removeable, only issue is with compression fittings it when they are super tight they tend to not unscrew easily from the tubing resulting in the whole fitting unscrewing. With some patience you can get it off.

Ask *Howdy* if it can handle it as he has more in his loop. Though I'm sure youd need more then one 240mm rad to cool all 3 efficiently.

Id be curious if it could be upgraded to a 10w or 12w, only issue would be keeping it cooled.


----------



## Revan654

My 240 is installed with some results. This out performances any AIO I used before. Corsair and NZXT sat around 38 to 40C at idle, Now it's 30 or below.


----------



## joker47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Here are some more photos. Let me know if you need more.


Thanks exactly what i was looking for









Will be really really tight with the Asus Maximus i guess, because of the big headspreaders.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> My 240 is installed with some results. This out performances any AIO I used before. Corsair and NZXT sat around 38 to 40C at idle, Now it's 30 or below.


What case?


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> Hey guys/gals,
> 
> I've read much of this thread looking for the answers to some questions I have about the 360 unit and the pump, but haven't found what I'm looking for. Hopefully one of you smart guys/gals have the answers.
> 
> 1. I've read that the fittings do not come off the hoses. Is this in fact the case? If so, am I correct in assuming the fitting are still removable from the block and rad?
> 2. The pump being used seems to be a DDC 3.1 6W pump. Would the head pressure of that smaller variant be enough to sufficiently overcome 3 blocks, an evo mx and two EK 980 strixs, and the included radiator?
> 3. In regards the the second question, is the pump upgradable to a stronger DDC variant?
> 
> Thx in advance...


Hi,

official answers from EKWB








1. Not true. Fittings come off but its not an easy task. We dont glue them in or anything, but its a tight fit. If you don't need the tube you can cut it to release the fitting.
2. DDC 3.1 6W pump, designed specially for this purpose. Strong enough for 3 blocks.
3. No, the pump is not upgradeable, it fits the position on the Radiator and other variants have different dimensions. UPDATE; R&D Chief confirms you can upgrade the pump to stronger DDC version.

Regards
Mark


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> What case?


Case-Labs S8S


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> 3. In regards the the second question, is the pump upgradable to a stronger DDC variant?


Yes it is. Any Laing/Xylem DDC series pump will fit.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> My 240 is installed with some results. This out performances any AIO I used before. Corsair and NZXT sat around 38 to 40C at idle, Now it's 30 or below.


What program is this?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> official answers from EKWB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Not true. Fittings come off but its not an easy task. We dont glue them in or anything, but its a tight fit. If you don't need the tube you can cut it to release the fitting.
> 2. DDC 3.1 6W pump, designed specially for this purpose. Strong enough for 3 blocks.
> 3. No, the pump is not upgradeable, it fits the position on the Radiator and other variants have different dimensions.
> 
> Regards
> Mark


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> Yes it is. Any Laing/Xylem DDC series pump will fit.


EK FIGHT!


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Can anyone speak a bit about the amount of vibration coming off their pumps?

I find that the vibration is causing a noticeable and annoying hum. I have a 360 that I've mounted to the front of my case and its so prominent that if I grab touch anywhere on my case I can feel it vibrating. I even feel it in my desk and on my keyboard!

Is it possible my unit has issues?


----------



## capitalj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> What program is this?


pretty sure that's the NZXT monitor that's from the X61, etc.

As much as I want to get the Predator 360, looks like I have to do a slight mod to my Luxe to fit it, since my mobo power is located at the top.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Can anyone speak a bit about the amount of vibration coming off their pumps?
> 
> I find that the vibration is causing a noticeable and annoying hum. I have a 360 that I've mounted to the front of my case and its so prominent that if I grab touch anywhere on my case I can feel it vibrating. I even feel it in my desk and on my keyboard!
> 
> Is it possible my unit has issues?


I have a 360 with only 4 screws holding it in place. No vibration or hum. Basically silent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitalj*
> 
> pretty sure that's the NZXT monitor that's from the X61, etc.
> 
> As much as I want to get the Predator 360, looks like I have to do a slight mod to my Luxe to fit it, since my mobo power is located at the top.


Ok thanks man. Know a good program I can use like this? I'm Asus x99 pro


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I have a 360 with only 4 screws holding it in place. No vibration or hum. Basically silent
> Ok thanks man. Know a good program I can use like this? I'm Asus x99 pro


You can use NZXT CAM http://cam.nzxt.com/


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> My 240 is installed with some results. This out performances any AIO I used before. Corsair and NZXT sat around 38 to 40C at idle, Now it's 30 or below.


You can still use the next software to fan curve even without a kraken?


----------



## johnpotter82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitalj*
> 
> pretty sure that's the NZXT monitor that's from the X61, etc.
> 
> As much as I want to get the Predator 360, looks like I have to do a slight mod to my Luxe to fit it, since my mobo power is located at the top.


I just shoehorned my 360 into a luxe. It was a pretty gruesome process but I made it fit. I broke the clips off of the mobo power connector and it fit. It still puts some pressure on the connector but its ok. I will say my unit has a fair amount of noise....but i like the noise...maybe Because I grew up with an aquarium.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> You can still use the next software to fan curve even without a kraken?


You'd have to get an Grid +


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> EK FIGHT!


R&D Chief wins this one!


----------



## tiborrr12




----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> R&D Chief wins this one!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*


So the official answer is........?


----------



## capitalj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnpotter82*
> 
> I just shoehorned my 360 into a luxe. It was a pretty gruesome process but I made it fit. I broke the clips off of the mobo power connector and it fit. It still puts some pressure on the connector but its ok. I will say my unit has a fair amount of noise....but i like the noise...maybe Because I grew up with an aquarium.


I'd probably have to measure my case or see more images of the 240/360 in situations where the power is located at the top of the mobo. I'm sort of thinking that with the luxe, I can use the top left rubber grommet, but get an extension without doing any case mods.

Would you mind posting pics when you've got the chance?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludka*
> 
> So the official answer is........?


is that you can use any standard DDC in there, as I have personally tried out myself to see if it is worth it. Spoiler alert- no, at least for the 240mm version. More details when I finally get this massive review done.


----------



## aludka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> is that you can use any standard DDC in there, as I have personally tried out myself to see if it is worth it. Spoiler alert- no, at least for the 240mm version. More details when I finally get this massive review done.


Thx so much. I was more curious than anything else.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> is that you can use any standard DDC in there, as I have personally tried out myself to see if it is worth it. Spoiler alert- no, at least for the 240mm version. More details when I finally get this massive review done.


if you had expanded the kit quite a bit it might be beneficial for flow rates


----------



## johnpotter82

This is what i had on my phone. I will try and get a real close up later when i am home.

20151031_205735.jpg 5855k .jpg file


20151027_192248.jpg 6002k .jpg file


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> is that you can use any standard DDC in there, as I have personally tried out myself to see if it is worth it. Spoiler alert- no, at least for the 240mm version. More details when I finally get this massive review done.


Impatiently waiting on the review. How easy it is to swap pumps? Assuming you can't use the hub anymore to pwm and power a stronger pump?

Guess by that time you shoulda just went custom lol.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> if you had expanded the kit quite a bit it might be beneficial for flow rates


At that point you might as well add in a tube reservoir and another pump.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Impatiently waiting on the review. How easy it is to swap pumps? Assuming you can't use the hub anymore to pwm and power a stronger pump?
> 
> Guess by that time you shoulda just went custom lol.


It's not too bad, but I don't think many will do it. For one, swapping pumps may be grounds for voiding warranty depending on what EK decides. Secondly, a lot of people buying this aren't really going to buy another pump and let the original go to waste. It makes more sense to simply add in the second pump in the loop if one needs more flow at which point, as you said, you may well be better off buying a kit or separate parts.

As far as power goes, it was fine with an 18W DDC and two of the EK fans at full power but I didn't keep this on for a long time. Perhaps EK can confirm what the max power the PCB provides.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Impatiently waiting on the review. How easy it is to swap pumps? Assuming you can't use the hub anymore to pwm and power a stronger pump?
> 
> Guess by that time you shoulda just went custom lol.


for people like me when I bought the h220x with plans to expand I knew it would work well and for cheaper than the parts separately...I could expand it later when funds permitted it might have cost me more this way but I could afford it whereas 500 bucks in one shot wasn't going to happen that's nearly two weeks pay for the low man on the pole...I see both sides though..I just can't afford but one most of the time


----------



## DyndaS

Can i plug pump directly to the Cpu_Fan header?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DyndaS*
> 
> Can i plug pump directly to the Cpu_Fan header?


In your manual.


----------



## DrSmoke

Will this work with the older, X79 2011 socket Mobos? I have an Asus Rampage 4 Formula board.


----------



## bl4ckdot

I was wondering something about the Predator 360, will we see one day a 2x120 QDC radiator for example ?


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSmoke*
> 
> Will this work with the older, X79 2011 socket Mobos? I have an Asus Rampage 4 Formula board.


Yes it will!


----------



## capitalj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnpotter82*
> 
> This is what i had on my phone. I will try and get a real close up later when i am home.
> 
> 20151031_205735.jpg 5855k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 20151027_192248.jpg 6002k .jpg file


thanks, have one of a more direct view? Just want to see how it lines up with the top of the mobo, grommet, etc.


----------



## Metros

Anyone got this working at the top of a Corsair 780t yet, the EK Predator 360mm


----------



## DrSmoke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> Yes it will!


So do you have a link to install guide online for 2011 socket?

What level of expansion do you plan for these? Can The aio predator be turned into a full custom loop on the future?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSmoke*
> 
> So do you have a link to install guide online for 2011 socket?
> 
> What level of expansion do you plan for these? Can The aio predator be turned into a full custom loop on the future?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqXTFu1Zp0g&feature=youtu.be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ultMe40xVaM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Scoobydooby11

So I'm getting desperate to figure out a vibration issue I'm having with mine.

Could anyone here let me know.. when you start your machines, take note of the pump loudness. Once you boot into Windows, do you notice that the pump gets louder?

In my case my system starts up quietly enough.. but once I get to windows and start to work on anything, it sounds like the pump spins up and vibrates to the point where it causes an audible hum.. its enough of a vibration that I even feel it in my desk (my case sits atop my desk behind my display)

Currently I have the 2 prong temperature header off of the chip on the cooler going to a fan header extension cable which plugs into the CPU Fan header on my mobo.. I also tried to disconnect the pump header from the default header on the predator IC and connect it to a fan controller to see if I could control it that way, but it was very eratic when I tried.. would spin up and down.. freaked me out and I put it back.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> So I'm getting desperate to figure out a vibration issue I'm having with mine.
> 
> Could anyone here let me know.. when you start your machines, take note of the pump loudness. Once you boot into Windows, do you notice that the pump gets louder?
> 
> In my case my system starts up quietly enough.. but once I get to windows and start to work on anything, it sounds like the pump spins up and vibrates to the point where it causes an audible hum.. its enough of a vibration that I even feel it in my desk (my case sits atop my desk behind my display)
> 
> Currently I have the 2 prong temperature header off of the chip on the cooler going to a fan header extension cable which plugs into the CPU Fan header on my mobo.. I also tried to disconnect the pump header from the default header on the predator IC and connect it to a fan controller to see if I could control it that way, but it was very eratic when I tried.. would spin up and down.. freaked me out and I put it back.


a lot of fan controllers are voltage controlled.. which is bad for pwm devices... unless its a pwm fan controller or hub i would advise against trying that...


----------



## Scoobydooby11

I figured as much..

Edit: I just went ahead and disconnected the fans and am using an alternative fan controller and plugged the pump into the mobo fan header. Problem appears to be solved for me now.


----------



## Jyve

Sounds like your bios isn't controlling the unit properly. If it starts quiet then gets louder maybe check your fan curve in the bios? How are your Temps? Is the cpu getting warmer than it should and raising the rpm?

I'm just spit balling here. My 240 is running @ 50% at idle and it's pretty quiet with no vibration that I can hear.

I'd think it'd be the opposite. Like starting loud (100%) and slowing down when booted.


----------



## Jyve

Have we determined if the p240 will fit anywhere in a corsair air 240?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Have we determined if the p240 will fit anywhere in a corsair air 240?


Highly doubt it. Even if it did it would most likely create issues with the motherboard.


----------



## EK-123

Finally, the tool to collect all the community info is ready. Existing Predator customers will be able to enter information in which cases they can fit the unit. Currently there is still not a lot of entries in there so please allow us some time to fill it further with our info from different sources. By end of the week the entries should increase as we will add already discussed Cases from OCN thread (with permission of the users) to get things started. Also, if a certain Case Model is confirmed and we know that another Model is bigger than that one EKWB team will also confirm compatibility upwards (without photos of installed unit).

Link:
http://www.ekwb.com/predator/case-compatibility-list/
Example of already existing confirmed Fit:



You can contribute to the list using this link (all inputs are manually reviewed before shown on the actual list):
http://www.ekwb.com/predator/case-help/


----------



## Scoobydooby11

^ Submitted! Thank you for the little gift as well


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Finally, the tool to collect all the community info is ready. Existing Predator customers will be able to enter information in which cases they can fit the unit. Currently there is still not a lot of entries in there so please allow us some time to fill it further with our info from different sources. By end of the week the entries should increase as we will add already discussed Cases from OCN thread (with permission of the users) to get things started. Also, if a certain Case Model is confirmed and we know that another Model is bigger than that one EKWB team will also confirm compatibility upwards (without photos of installed unit).
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ekwb.com/predator/case-compatibility-list/
> Example of already existing confirmed Fit:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can contribute to the list using this link (all inputs are manually reviewed before shown on the actual list):
> http://www.ekwb.com/predator/case-help/


For those who were contacted by me, it's not necessary to enter your infos since I will grab them upon your approval. By the way, every people who I contacted and that have already replied me were all positive on their approval and for that I publicly thank you!


----------



## Metros

Someone try with the Corsair 780t


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> For those who were contacted by me, it's not necessary to enter your infos since I will grab them upon your approval. By the way, every people who I contacted and that have already replied me were all positive on their approval and for that I publicly thank you!


Happy to help ^_^


----------



## iammurphy

Booo you didnt use my photos and i didnt get the little gift because you asked to use my stuff over pm lol


----------



## DrSmoke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqXTFu1Zp0g&feature=youtu.be
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ultMe40xVaM&feature=youtu.be


So my 2011 socket install is the same as the newer 2011-(3) install? I wasn't sure because there was a post about some 2011's needing a different backplate or something. Sorry for asking so many questions here, I just find the 2011 vs 2011(3) to be confusing.


----------



## Jyve

Looks like a good start to case compatibility but if I may suggest. You might add a memo section for cases that are not so cut and dried. Example, my arc mini r2. No on the top but yes up front with fan shrouds.

I'd hate for those that would like the Predator for their case and not get it because it doesn't fit in any traditional way.

Edit:

Ps I see there doesn't look to be any way the 240 will fit in a corsair air 240. How about the enthoo matx case?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iammurphy*
> 
> Booo you didnt use my photos and i didnt get the little gift because you asked to use my stuff over pm lol


lolll it's not there already this is why









And about the gift, i'm working on it


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSmoke*
> 
> So my 2011 socket install is the same as the newer 2011-(3) install? I wasn't sure because there was a post about some 2011's needing a different backplate or something.


Yes the directions for the socket should be the same. It's the LGA 115* sockets that need the backplate


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> lolll it's not there already this is why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And about the gift, i'm working on it


Sweet


----------



## wav3form

Hey all... new guy here and I'm having a bit of trouble with setting up my Predator 240.

I put together a new system recently and I'm running an Asus Maximus VIII Hero and my issue is, the Predator radiator fans only run 100% full blast. I cannot for the life of me get the fans to run at a lower speed. Currently the Predator is set up per the instructions with both fans and pump plugged into the Predator's onboard hub. The two pin tach/pwm header is plugged into the CPU_FAN header on the mobo.

I set the cpu fan header to PWM and ran the fan tuner in the BIOS multiple times along with Fan Xpert 3 and I can't get it to slow down at all. What am I doing wrong? Thanks.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wav3form*
> 
> Hey all... new guy here and I'm having a bit of trouble with setting up my Predator 240.
> 
> I put together a new system recently and I'm running an Asus Maximus VIII Hero and my issue is, the Predator radiator fans only run 100% full blast. I cannot for the life of me get the fans to run at a lower speed. Currently the Predator is set up per the instructions with both fans and pump plugged into the Predator's onboard hub. The two pin tach/pwm header is plugged into the CPU_FAN header on the mobo.
> 
> I set the cpu fan header to PWM and ran the fan tuner in the BIOS multiple times along with Fan Xpert 3 and I can't get it to slow down at all. What am I doing wrong? Thanks.


There should be a way for you to ramp down the PWM on that header either using the software provided with your board, or by adjusting it within the BIOS.

Make sure also that the headers are connected properly..


----------



## wav3form

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> There should be a way for you to ramp down the PWM on that header either using the software provided with your board, or by adjusting it within the BIOS.
> 
> Make sure also that the headers are connected properly..


I checked all connections and everything looks good. In the BIOS, I cannot change anything regarding the CPU fan, everything is greyed out or locked out. Right now the rad fans are running at 2100 RPM and nothing is having any affect. I thought the CPU fan header was supposed to ramp up and down based on cpu load? I don't see where I can make that happen.


----------



## Jyve

Technically not by load but by cpu temp.

I don't have that particular board but seeing as its greyed out I'm guessing there's some option in your bios that isn't checked or enabled to allow pwm control of that header.

Just guessing here.


----------



## wav3form

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Technically not by load but by cpu temp.
> 
> I don't have that particular board but seeing as its greyed out I'm guessing there's some option in your bios that isn't checked or enabled to allow pwm control of that header.
> 
> Just guessing here.


Yes thanks, I meant temp.

It's not really greyed out per se, but I'm not really able to manual dictate cpu fan settings at all. It's like the Predator unit ignores all PWM signals. Maybe I'm just really dense here and not understanding how the Predator is supposed to work.


----------



## Edibrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> How about the enthoo matx case?


I'll see when I get my 240 sometime this week. I am thinking yes since it can fit 140s up top


----------



## Nilla09

Woah, Deadmau5 has a predator too. This setup is awesome.


----------



## KickAssCop

Where dat video card block for predator 360???


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Where dat video card block for predator 360???


i think a rep said november the 5th ?!

So tomorrow my friend







..... unless im deadly wrong.

abit off topic, but:

@akira749 when is the 140mm Vardar F-4 / F-3 comming back to your store ?


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmbo*
> 
> i think a rep said november the 5th ?!
> 
> So tomorrow my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... unless im deadly wrong.
> 
> abit off topic, but:
> 
> @akira749 when is the 140mm Vardar F-4 / F-3 comming back to your store ?


QDC GPUs and standalone QDC package will appear in the shop tomorrow 5th.









Improved and silent







Vardar 140 mm fans will arrive back on stock early next week. Currently only F2 and F3 models. F4 is still being reworked, we are not happy with it yet


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> QDC GPUs and standalone QDC package will appear in the shop tomorrow 5th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Improved and silent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vardar 140 mm fans will arrive back on stock early next week. Currently only F2 and F3 models. F4 is still being reworked, we are not happy with it yet


Nice to hear!!

You guys make pc enthusiasts life easier by having the best products in one place







! keep up the good work


----------



## st0necold

Guys is the ASRock X99x Killer supported for the predator 360? Sort of confused by some of the wording on ekwb's site.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilla09*
> 
> Woah, Deadmau5 has a predator too. This setup is awesome.


The mau55555555555555555555


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Guys is the ASRock X99x Killer supported for the predator 360? Sort of confused by some of the wording on ekwb's site.


It is compatible but you do have to use a different set of screws than the ones that come on the Predator
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ultMe40xVaM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> The mau55555555555555555555


I saw that earlier along with his video of all 12 of his titans...


----------



## skkane

I like his rainbow extensions







) no idea he was into pc hardware but most of these dj's are tech heads. Usually only audio tech though. They like their macs


----------



## drop24

My case doesn't appear on your list but the Predator 240 I bought fits in both the top and front of the case. Tons of room for tall RAM modules too as the rad mounts offset from the motherboard. Case is Thermaltake F31.


----------



## drop24

Is it ok to hook up the Predator to a PWM fan splitter instead of directly to the mobo? I have a Swiftech 8 way splitter hooked up to the CPU fan header and want to just hook the Predator up to one of the 4 pin headers on the splitter.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> It is compatible but you do have to use a different set of screws than the ones that come on the Predator
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ultMe40xVaM&feature=youtu.be


My motherboard has the 4 holes?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> My motherboard has the 4 holes?


Do the holes go through the motherboard though?
https://youtu.be/67glAjdvwLc?t=8m17s


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Do the holes go through the motherboard though?
> https://youtu.be/67glAjdvwLc?t=8m17s


I see what your saying! I honestly can't remember 100% I thought that they did go through i'm going to check and confirm. Thanks and REP for explaining to a moron!


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> I see what your saying! I honestly can't remember 100% I thought that they did go through i'm going to check and confirm. Thanks and REP for explaining to a moron!


No problem


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> QDC GPUs and standalone QDC package will appear in the shop tomorrow 5th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Improved and silent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vardar 140 mm fans will arrive back on stock early next week. Currently only F2 and F3 models. F4 is still being reworked, we are not happy with it yet


Awwww yeah! Free shipping?


----------



## halfline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> QDC GPUs and standalone QDC package will appear in the shop tomorrow 5th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Improved and silent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vardar 140 mm fans will arrive back on stock early next week. Currently only F2 and F3 models. F4 is still being reworked, we are not happy with it yet


I'm disappointed with how the predator series turned out, but I'm glad the 140 F2-3s will be out soon


----------



## Bjonness406

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wav3form*
> 
> I checked all connections and everything looks good. In the BIOS, I cannot change anything regarding the CPU fan, everything is greyed out or locked out. Right now the rad fans are running at 2100 RPM and nothing is having any affect. I thought the CPU fan header was supposed to ramp up and down based on cpu load? I don't see where I can make that happen.


I think you have set it to dc (3 pin) instead of pwm (pwm) in the bios menu.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Guys is the ASRock X99x Killer supported for the predator 360? Sort of confused by some of the wording on ekwb's site.


You will need to get this : EK-XLC Predator LGA-2011 Screw Set

The mounting holes on your board aren't drilled all the way through the PCB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Is it ok to hook up the Predator to a PWM fan splitter instead of directly to the mobo? I have a Swiftech 8 way splitter hooked up to the CPU fan header and want to just hook the Predator up to one of the 4 pin headers on the splitter.


Yes you can


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bjonness406*
> 
> I think you have set it to dc (3 pin) instead of pwm (pwm) in the bios menu.


I just said to hell with the onboard chip and disconnected the three fans and plugged them into 4 port fan controller. Now I can control the fans manually and with the pump, I've left it plugged into the EK chip onboard.

Seems to work fine on my end. Don't even have anything plugged into my cpu header anymore.


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halfline*
> 
> I'm disappointed with how the predator series turned out, but I'm glad the 140 F2-3s will be out soon


Hi, can you share your reasons for disappointment, we are always on the lookout for the improvements - maybe we can satisfy your demand with revisions of the product coming out in the future.


----------



## Metros

So is the Vardar F4 fan good, is it quiet?


----------



## Alpina 7

i like them. at 65% they arnt very loud at all.


----------



## bl4ckdot

What would be the easiest way to add a 2x120 to a Predator 360 ? Will we ever see a QDC ready extension ? That would be neat


----------



## halfline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Hi, can you share your reasons for disappointment, we are always on the lookout for the improvements - maybe we can satisfy your demand with revisions of the product coming out in the future.


I sort of alluded to this before, but if ekwb just made the predator unit with a thin radiator, it would have (1) helped case compatibility issues and (2) it wouldn't look so awkward. Individually, the Predator AIO looks nice and people's system looks nice, but put them together and IMHO, it looks cramped/ugly. Apparently, the 12mm additional height difference across the top makes a difference. It's like this big bulky box covering the top part of your system, hovering near the cpu area and ram heatspreaders.

The drawback from thick to thin rad is less performance, but that's perfectly fine. If people wanted real top performance, they would've gone with a custom loop or something more exotic. TBH, I don't care if my cpu 1-3 degrees cooler. I *do* care about how my system looks and fits with other components. That's why the Corsair H105 (thick rad) did so poorly in sales, but their 240 and 280 variants (thin rad) sold very well. If the end (pump/res) sticks out, that's also perfectly fine. As long as the main core (rad, fans) is at a comfortable size, I believe it will help a lot of people pick up this aio.

Other possible/secondary ramblings:

-Make it more flexible. Allow users to switch to a push config (rad top, fan bottom) easier (phillips screws) while keeping it thin (that damn metal shroud







) A kit would allow this flexibility, but I want less stuff (separate pump, res) and less maintenance in my system, not more.

-I heard the pump was noisy and vibrates from a few users. If true, perhaps that could be addressed.

-For installation, why do we have to remove the CPU backplate?

-Not really a con, but I never understood why the unit has to be maintained in 3 years. Isn't this a clean closed loop unit?

Thank you for listening


----------



## wav3form

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bjonness406*
> 
> I think you have set it to dc (3 pin) instead of pwm (pwm) in the bios menu.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> I just said to hell with the onboard chip and disconnected the three fans and plugged them into 4 port fan controller. Now I can control the fans manually and with the pump, I've left it plugged into the EK chip onboard.
> 
> Seems to work fine on my end. Don't even have anything plugged into my cpu header anymore.


Thanks for the suggestions. I have it set to PWM in the BIOS.

I think I'm going to unplug the fans from the Predator and just run them off the motherboard directly. I dunno if maybe my fans are defective or what but my system has no clue how to deal with them while plugged into the Predator's hub. I just need to order some PWM fan extensions and I should be good to go.

Weird thing is I took a 4 pin fan that I'm not using and tested the PC_FAN header and it works just fine. Ramps up and down like it should... I looked for an obvious setting problem in the EFUI but it looks fine. Maybe Fan Xpert is mucking things up, I dunno. I'd hate to reformat just to fix this.

Here's a pic of Fan Xpert for the Predator... why does it have over 2k RPM in each field???


----------



## DrSmoke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Yes the directions for the socket should be the same. It's the LGA 115* sockets that need the backplate


Thanks for the help. I'm 90% sure I'm getting one of these now. Just have to make sure it fits in my Switch 810, which should just be a formality. Just need to make sure I didn't forget to factor in anything.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halfline*
> 
> I sort of alluded to this before, but if ekwb just made the predator unit with a thin radiator....
> 
> The drawback from thick to thin rad is less performance, but that's perfectly fine. If people wanted real top performance, they would've gone with a custom loop or something more exotic....


I totally disagree. I want the best performance I can get, but frankly I'm way too lazy to screw around with maintaining a custom system. I just want the very best that I can get, set it, and forget it. I'm looking at a Predator specifically because it has a bigger radiator, and better pump than all the other AIO Closed Loops.

Honestly, I don't see why people don't just get bigger cases. A case is often the cheapest part of the PC build. Just spend $50 more and get something huge if you want radiators and stuff. There are tons of AIO coolers with small radiators to choose from already, imo.

Hell, if they had a bigger, 140mm model, that was even thicker, I'd buy that one.

@Wav3form I can't tell whats wrong exactly with your fans, but IME its probably something really simple. Some setting you're overlooking or something. Try going in and reading over *every* setting again, or try changing the fans to a "Profile mode" instead of custom fan curve maybe. I'm really not sure.


----------



## Nunzi

on the 240 or 360 are you able to change the fans position top to bottom ??


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> QDC GPUs and standalone QDC package will appear in the shop tomorrow 5th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Improved and silent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vardar 140 mm fans will arrive back on stock early next week. Currently only F2 and F3 models. F4 is still being reworked, we are not happy with it yet


Standalone QDC Package? If thats the Predator 240 w/ no CPU block and QDCs for QDC GPU that would be amazing! I want to get a QDC block but I dont really want to integrate in the same loop as my Predator 360.
Also I finally built my system in a 780T this past weekend and it fits in Push/Pull no problem! I will post some pics on here and on your case help site as soon as possible!









Overall performance is amazing Im running at 4.7ghz stable @ 1.35v on my 6700k and idle temps hover around 25-30c while I've never seen it go above 65c under full load. Only complaint I have is that I personally dislike the fact that you guys set up everything connected to the hub because I want to be able to control the fanspeed separately from the pump. This now allows me to run the pump at full speed while the fans are spinning at a low and quiet RPM. So I went ahead and disconnected that from the hub and to my motherboard. I had to snip some plastic zip ties so I hope that did not affect my warranty or anything. Other than that the unit runs amazing and I'm incredibly satisfied with this cooler. I had the H220X before this and I have to say this is absolutely miles better by comparison.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Standalone QDC Package? If thats the Predator 240 w/ no CPU block and QDCs for QDC GPU that would be amazing! I want to get a QDC block but I dont really want to integrate in the same loop as my Predator 360.
> Also I finally built my system in a 780T this past weekend and it fits in Push/Pull no problem! I will post some pics on here and on your case help site as soon as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall performance is amazing Im running at 4.7ghz stable @ 1.35v on my 6700k and idle temps hover around 25-30c while I've never seen it go above 65c under full load. Only complaint I have is that I personally dislike the fact that you guys set up everything connected to the hub because I want to be able to control the fanspeed separately from the pump. This now allows me to run the pump at full speed while the fans are spinning at a low and quiet RPM. So I went ahead and disconnected that from the hub and to my motherboard. I had to snip some plastic zip ties so I hope that did not affect my warranty or anything. Other than that the unit runs amazing and I'm incredibly satisfied with this cooler. I had the H220X before this and I have to say this is absolutely miles better by comparison.


the radiator is easily better thats the big difference and the fans are a bit better..if i decide to get another aio for another rig it will probably be the 360... its very slick looking


----------



## wav3form

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSmoke*
> 
> Thanks for the help. I'm 90% sure I'm getting one of these now. Just have to make sure it fits in my Switch 810, which should just be a formality. Just need to make sure I didn't forget to factor in anything.
> I totally disagree. I want the best performance I can get, but frankly I'm way too lazy to screw around with maintaining a custom system. I just want the very best that I can get, set it, and forget it. I'm looking at a Predator specifically because it has a bigger radiator, and better pump than all the other AIO Closed Loops.
> 
> Honestly, I don't see why people don't just get bigger cases. A case is often the cheapest part of the PC build. Just spend $50 more and get something huge if you want radiators and stuff. There are tons of AIO coolers with small radiators to choose from already, imo.
> 
> Hell, if they had a bigger, 140mm model, that was even thicker, I'd buy that one.
> 
> @Wav3form I can't tell whats wrong exactly with your fans, but IME its probably something really simple. Some setting you're overlooking or something. Try going in and reading over *every* setting again, or try changing the fans to a "Profile mode" instead of custom fan curve maybe. I'm really not sure.


Yeah no worries man, thanks for the advice. I checked everything and tried everything and I just can't get the fans to cooperate. They only run top speed. It's probably a faulty Predator hub or fans or who knows... I'll hook the fans up to the mobo directly when I have time tomorrow and see if I can fix things that way.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Standalone QDC Package? If thats the Predator 240 w/ no CPU block and QDCs for QDC GPU that would be amazing! I want to get a QDC block but I dont really want to integrate in the same loop as my Predator 360.
> Also I finally built my system in a 780T this past weekend and it fits in Push/Pull no problem! I will post some pics on here and on your case help site as soon as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall performance is amazing Im running at 4.7ghz stable @ 1.35v on my 6700k and idle temps hover around 25-30c while I've never seen it go above 65c under full load. Only complaint I have is that I personally dislike the fact that you guys set up everything connected to the hub because I want to be able to control the fanspeed separately from the pump. This now allows me to run the pump at full speed while the fans are spinning at a low and quiet RPM. So I went ahead and disconnected that from the hub and to my motherboard. I had to snip some plastic zip ties so I hope that did not affect my warranty or anything. Other than that the unit runs amazing and I'm incredibly satisfied with this cooler. I had the H220X before this and I have to say this is absolutely miles better by comparison.


What sort of performance difference are you getting between the h220x and the 360 ?


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> What sort of performance difference are you getting between the h220x and the 360 ?


Im not entirely sure since I switched from X99 5820k to Z170 6700K. I was running the 5820k 1.28v @ 4.2ghz and I was idling in the 40s, and full load was in the 70s.


----------



## Alpina 7

My 5820k has been running for 15 min @4.5mhz at 1.335v highest temp I've seen on my 360 is 62c

Still overclocking it . Well say where it ends up tomorrow


----------



## Helmbo

Would be cool to, if EKWB could make the predator line a 3 product line in the predator series. abit like.

1. A predator with the top highend stuff, like there best radiator, best pump, and best block, top tier line.
2. A predator with mid tier stuff,for price/performance
3. A predator with the cheapest price, but yet performs.

Im the kind of guys who would opt for the best of the best, before i settle for a custom loop in the future, and would buy option 1 in a heartbeat.

I also think that would expand/increase EKWB sales across the board.

Now... In combination with option 1. i would love! to have a 3x140mm predator (420mm) product, for people like me, who is more of a 140mm fan guy, and yield even better thermals than 360 radiators.

EKWB, please make my dreams come true







- i got the money, and you got my cake! now bake it









ps: Guru3d.com have a review of the 360 up + gpu.


----------



## Ceadderman

Gone about a week and *KAPOW!* 11 pages to wade through.









Anyone have the cliffnotes version?









~Ceadder


----------



## derickwm

OP updated!


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> My 5820k has been running for 15 min @4.5mhz at 1.335v highest temp I've seen on my 360 is 62c
> 
> Still overclocking it . Well say where it ends up tomorrow


So we have the same cooler but my 4690K reaches 70 as a max. I think that just proves how bad the thermal compound between the core and ihs is on Haswell.


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> So we have the same cooler but my 4690K reaches 70 as a max. I think that just proves how bad the thermal compound between the core and ihs is on Haswell.


Delid your cpu, and you will see wonders! guaranteed


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmbo*
> 
> Delid your cpu, and you will see wonders! guaranteed


Oh definitely. I'm going to be sending it to Silicon Lottery to have it delidded soon.


----------



## ArcanaXVIII

Just ordered the pre-filled WB for my Gigabyte 980ti Gaming, can't wait to plug it to my 360.

All in all, 30$ for the pre-fill with QDC is not a bad deal.

Oh, by the way, it's funny that the shop is showing the pre-fill option for backplates, might want to correct that.

Aside from that, any idea if the option will also be available for rads?


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcanaXVIII*
> 
> Just ordered the pre-filled WB for my Gigabyte 980ti Gaming, can't wait to plug it to my 360.
> 
> All in all, 30$ for the pre-fill with QDC is not a bad deal.
> 
> Oh, by the way, it's funny that the shop is showing the pre-fill option for backplates, might want to correct that.
> 
> Aside from that, any idea if the option will also be available for rads?


Where do you find the option for prefilled blocks ? i sure cant seem to find it, and it seems im not alone


----------



## ArcanaXVIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmbo*
> 
> Where do you find the option for prefilled blocks ? i sure cant seem to find it, and it seems im not alone


May not be available on all the blocks yet?

Here in my case :


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcanaXVIII*
> 
> May not be available on all the blocks yet?
> 
> Here in my case :


Ahh, that might be then..

Just thought a EKWB rep said somwhere they would have that option for ALL there waterblocks... hmm.. waiting for the msi 980TI 6G gaming block


----------



## Ziver

Hello,

I am now using a Predator 360 and when available I want to buy an appropriate water cooling block for my graphic card. Am I only need to plug out the ends of QDC tethered to my processor and tether it to my graphic card block's ends ? Am I required to add and extra water and is there a possibility of leaking when I plug out the QDC's ends ?


----------



## iammurphy

I want to buy the waterblock for my gpu but i havent gotten the small gift yet


----------



## drop24

I'm getting like a quiet cricket chirping sound from my Predator 240 unit. It's occurring randomly and frequently. It only lasts for a second or two. Kind of like a cellphone ringing but at random intervals. It's pretty annoying. Do you think I got a bad pump or is this normal?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/ek-predator-360-aio-cpu-gpu-liquid-cooling-review.html

Guru3d testing 360 with QDC block expanding. Unfortunately they used a Nano that can barely OC. But still turned out well for them.


----------



## ArcanaXVIII

That's not bad performances for a cpu/gpu on a 360 rad.

Can't wait to see how temps go on my 980ti, these things tend to get hot.


----------



## iammurphy

Tried to place an order for 980ti block and back plate getting an error no matter what payment method i'm using !


----------



## teh_chin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iammurphy*
> 
> Tried to place an order for 980ti block and back plate getting an error no matter what payment method i'm using !


Same. I submitted a support ticket, but I don't think customer support is even awake at 8:30am PST


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_chin*
> 
> Same. I submitted a support ticket, but I don't think customer support is even awake at 8:30am PST


Same here. Tried multiple browsers also.

BTW, I'm placing an order on an acetal - nickel block with QDC add on, as well as a black backplate.. nothing else I'd need is there? I've never ordered watercooling gear for a graphics card before


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> My 5820k has been running for 15 min @4.5mhz at 1.335v highest temp I've seen on my 360 is 62c
> 
> Still overclocking it . Well say where it ends up tomorrow


Don't go over 1.3V for longevity. Either way, those are lovely temps for the voltage. Might consider ditching my H110i GT for this beast, reviews withstanding. Corsair's warranty is insanely good though, they will replace any parts damaged as a result of the pump exploding and splashing H2O all over your rig. That's the main reason I went with Corsair.

*EK* person, do you do something similar in terms of warranty, or does it only cover the AIO itself? Pretty scary to trust a $1000+ rig with an AIO without sufficient guarantee of correct and infallible CLC operation.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Don't go over 1.3V for longevity. Either way, those are lovely temps for the voltage.


im going to probably go down to 4.4mhz and lower the voltage as low as i can after that. i want this to last. but honestly when i tried 1.4v i felt like i could have gotten to 5.0 or more with my temps


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> im going to probably go down to 4.4mhz and lower the voltage as low as i can after that. i want this to last. but honestly when i tried 1.4v i felt like i could have gotten to 5.0 or more with my temps


1.4V will let you go higher cause you'll have jumped the voltage gate, however rapid electro-migration will occur at that point regardless of air/water cooling. The only way to reduce that effect is to use LN2 or DICE which cause a massive reduction to internal core temps.

If I was planning on going 1.4V, I would definitely 101% buy the Intel Tuning plan, and switch to Peltier cooling. It would be a nice experiment to see how long the CPU would last before going kaput.


----------



## KickAssCop

I don't see any QDC extension for the GTX 980 Ti Classified block? Its the 5th!!!


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcanaXVIII*
> 
> That's not bad performances for a cpu/gpu on a 360 rad.
> 
> Can't wait to see how temps go on my 980ti, these things tend to get hot.


Yea it woulda been nice to see a 980ti overclocked. And the setup actually in a case for testing.


----------



## ArcanaXVIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Yea it woulda been nice to see a 980ti overclocked. And the setup actually in a case for testing.


I'll do some testing when I get everything.

I'll need to switch some things around. Currently the Predator 360 is installed in the front of my H440 as exhaust, but when I add the GPU block I'll switch it to intake.

I'll probable switch my 3*120 intake at the top to 2*140. At the moment the third 120 is blowing too close to the fitting/tubing of the 360 in the front, so it makes some turbulences and an annoying noise.

I also need to remount the CPU WB, try to shave a few degrees. Currently running around 34°C idle on my stock 6600K.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

I can also help with the TI testing once I get mine.

I have already switched the fans on mine (Replaced with a couple gentle typhoon and a noctua - Frankenstein styley) and they are intaking - front of the case.

The Guru3d review was pretty good.. seems like performance on the GPU was solid (even though it was only a Nano)

The thought of the TI running at sub 60c maxed out without any fan noise is making me excited


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Yea it woulda been nice to see a 980ti overclocked. And the setup actually in a case for testing.


here ya go







:thumb:


----------



## ArcanaXVIII

What we really want to see are the temps in a Predator 360 loop though hehe.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmbo*
> 
> Ahh, that might be then..
> 
> Just thought a EKWB rep said somwhere they would have that option for ALL there waterblocks... hmm.. waiting for the msi 980TI 6G gaming block


It's now available for your card. Take another look









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am now using a Predator 360 and when available I want to buy an appropriate water cooling block for my graphic card. Am I only need to plug out the ends of QDC tethered to my processor and tether it to my graphic card block's ends ? Am I required to add and extra water and is there a possibility of leaking when I plug out the QDC's ends ?


No you just connect the QDC and you're good to go!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iammurphy*
> 
> I want to buy the waterblock for my gpu but i havent gotten the small gift yet


I would wait a bit before ordering since I will most probably have your little gift.....just need to be patient a little bit.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I don't see any QDC extension for the GTX 980 Ti Classified block? Its the 5th!!!


It's now available for your card. Take another look


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Yea it woulda been nice to see a 980ti overclocked. And the setup actually in a case for testing.


here ya go =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcanaXVIII*
> 
> What we really want to see are the temps in a Predator 360 loop though hehe.


ohhh... i got ya, well im waiting to purchase =)


----------



## Scoobydooby11

@Akira, could you please let us know once the site is working again? Some of us have tried to place orders on the QDC waterblocks but the site is not accepting payment this morning.

I've tried now 3 times and it fails upon submitting payment.

Thank you

EDIT: Just tried and my payment went through now.

For anyone who couldn't place your order earlier, please go try now.


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I don't see any QDC extension for the GTX 980 Ti Classified block? Its the 5th!!!


It should be showing now!


----------



## trojandan

Waterblock for EVGA GTX 780ti Kingpin?


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Same here. Tried multiple browsers also.
> 
> BTW, I'm placing an order on an acetal - nickel block with QDC add on, as well as a black backplate.. nothing else I'd need is there? I've never ordered watercooling gear for a graphics card before


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iammurphy*
> 
> Tried to place an order for 980ti block and back plate getting an error no matter what payment method i'm using !


We had some problem, but it should be fixed now. If the issue persists, please let us know!


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcanaXVIII*
> 
> That's not bad performances for a cpu/gpu on a 360 rad.
> 
> Can't wait to see how temps go on my 980ti, these things tend to get hot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


This isn't temps for a pred 360 (cpu/gpu) added?


----------



## Alpina 7

my predator 360 is only on the cpu for now. gpu is air cooled


----------



## fixall

Anyone know where the standalone QDCs are on the EK store? Haven't been able to find them (although that could be because I'm mobile and stuck using my phone atm).


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Anyone know where the standalone QDCs are on the EK store? Haven't been able to find them (although that could be because I'm mobile and stuck using my phone atm).


They are not listed this way.

You simply want to find the waterblock for your card, and then add to cart. once in cart, you have the option to add the QDC to the waterblock which will add a seperate item to your total.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

I believe hes talking about the standalone package for people who already own a waterblock. Ek annoucned they'd sell just the qdc package alone also.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> They are not listed this way.
> 
> You simply want to find the waterblock for your card, and then add to cart. once in cart, you have the option to add the QDC to the waterblock which will add a seperate item to your total.


is this the way it is? so they arnt going to sell water blocks already fitting with the hose and fitting to quickly hook up to our 360's?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> is this the way it is? so they arnt going to sell water blocks already fitting with the hose and fitting to quickly hook up to our 360's?


Its a addon package, but they will come installed and prefilled with the tubing and qdc still.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Its a addon package, but they will come installed and prefilled with the tubing and qdc still.


ahh ok i see. any idea when this will happen?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> ahh ok i see. any idea when this will happen?


the more popular ones are already added I think


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> I believe hes talking about the standalone package for people who already own a waterblock. Ek annoucned they'd sell just the qdc package alone also.


This is what I'm looking for. I already own a Titan X and EK fullcover block.

Also... Will I need to pick up some coolant or can I just top off the loop with distilled water after adding the standalone QDC?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> ahh ok i see. any idea when this will happen?


Already available


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It's now available for your card. Take another look


nope still dont see it it









Edit - i can see it now.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> the more popular ones are already added I think


Nice!!!!


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Already available


so it literally all i do is unplug my QDC and attach it to the prefilled gpu block and im done?

wow thats amazing...


----------



## bl4ckdot

The QDC for the EVGA 980 Ti Classy (not the Kingpin) is still missing for me : https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Already available


any idea when you will have a fullcover water block available like this one (clear and copper) for my gigabyte 980TI G1


----------



## Ohdvy1973

i cannot see the QDC option in the 295x2 block yet either.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> The QDC for the EVGA 980 Ti Classy (not the Kingpin) is still missing for me : https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel


Same for me care to link me?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Early morning overclocking and managed to get my 4690k to 4.7GHz with 1.360 volts and max temperature with the Predator 360 is 74 Celsius. Not for 24/7 though with this voltage.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> so it literally all i do is unplug my QDC and attach it to the prefilled gpu block and im done?
> 
> wow thats amazing...


Yep









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> any idea when you will have a fullcover water block available like this one (clear and copper) for my gigabyte 980TI G1


No bare copper version for our non-reference blocks.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> The QDC for the EVGA 980 Ti Classy (not the Kingpin) is still missing for me : https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Same for me care to link me?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leppunen*
> 
> i cannot see the QDC option in the 295x2 block yet either.


Maybe @andrejEKWB or @EK-CEO can help about these models...

EK-FC780 GTX Classy - Nickel

EK-FC780 GTX Classy - Acetal+Nickel

EK-FC R9-295X2 - Acetal+Nickel


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Maybe @andrejEKWB or @EK-CEO can help about these models...
> 
> EK-FC780 GTX Classy - Nickel
> 
> EK-FC780 GTX Classy - Acetal+Nickel
> 
> EK-FC R9-295X2 - Acetal+Nickel


Any answers for my questions Akira...?

Looking for the Standalone QDC connector on the site so I can connect the Predator 360 to an EK block I already own.

I'm also trying to find out if I need to purchase some extra coolant or if I can just top off the loop with a little distilled water after I add my GPU to the loop.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Any answers for my questions Akira...?
> 
> Looking for the Standalone QDC connector on the site so I can connect the Predator 360 to an EK block I already own.
> 
> I'm also trying to find out if I need to purchase some extra coolant or if I can just top off the loop with a little distilled water after I add my GPU to the loop.


Sorry I forgot









The Standalone QDC will be available very soon. It's probably just a website update away









So probably tomorrow.

Since there's not much liquid in a GPU block and 2 portion of tubing, you could simply add some distilled in this situation. Any other upgrade such as extra radiator or reservoir I would recommend adding coolant to avoid too much dilution of the current coolant.


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Sorry I forgot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Standalone QDC will be available very soon. It's probably just a website update away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So probably tomorrow.
> 
> Since there's not much liquid in a GPU block and 2 portion of tubing, you could simply add some distilled in this situation. Any other upgrade such as extra radiator or reservoir I would recommend adding coolant to avoid too much dilution of the current coolant.


Most excellent. Thank you very much!


----------



## EK-123

*QDC D.I.Y. Kit (standalone QDCs) information from EKWB:*

Dear OCN and EK fans,

Unfortunately we *had to cancel the QDC standalone kit at the last minute*. Quality control tests did not approve the kit as it proved to be too difficult to refill the system with additional GPU block added into the loop for the majority of the users. Risk of running the pump dry and damaging the system was substantial and the only way to safely expand the system was with the use of pre-filled blocks.

We are aware that this will disappoint some of the users here. I personally feel disappointed and I feel I broke a promise to you as I offered you such option when you asked for it in this thread. Ultimately I and the whole EK team do not feel that it's ok to offer you something that may damage your unit. We strongly recommend you don't try to do this on your own.

Once again please accept our apology. For now Predator will be offered as an all-in-one system that can be expanded with the use of pre-filled GPU water blocks where EK can make sure the units are full of liquid. We advise to everyone who would still like to treat the Predator as a custom loop to buy extra fittings and tubing and mod the unit the old-fashioned way.

Regards Mark Tanko
CEO, EKWB


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> *QDC D.I.Y. Kit (standalone QDCs) information from EKWB:*
> 
> Dear OCN and EK fans,
> 
> Unfortunately we *had to cancel the QDC standalone kit at the last minute*. Quality control tests did not approve the kit as it proved to be too difficult to refill the system with additional GPU block added into the loop for the majority of the users. Risk of running the pump dry and damaging the system was substantial and the only way to safely expand the system was with the use of pre-filled blocks.
> 
> We are aware that this will disappoint some of the users here. I personally feel disappointed and I feel I broke a promise to you as I offered you such option when you asked for it in this thread. Ultimately I and the whole EK team do not feel that it's ok to offer you something that may damage your unit. We strongly recommend you don't try to do this on your own.
> 
> Once again please accept our apology. For now Predator will be offered as an all-in-one system that can be expanded with the use of pre-filled GPU water blocks where EK can make sure the units are full of liquid. We advise to everyone who would still like to treat the Predator as a custom loop to buy extra fittings and tubing and mod the unit the old-fashioned way.
> 
> Regards Mark Tanko
> CEO, EKWB


Honestly, i understand this. it makes sense and better safe than sorry. im Def ok with purchasing a pre filled water block.

if you already have one worst case sell it and buy the pre filled one. not a big really big deal


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I didn't see the point to the QDC D.I.Y. kit. The target audience is for people who just want to plug it in and have it work and not have to fill the loop. It kind of defeats the purpose.

I'm sure it was stated somewhere and I missed it. Will the predator be covered under warranty if you remove the fittings and use it in a custom loop? I want to setup a custom loop using the 360, without the QDC. The CQD looks weird and adds too much tubing.


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I didn't see the point to the QDC D.I.Y. kit. The target audience is for people who just want to plug it in and have it work and not have to fill the loop. It kind of defeats the purpose.
> 
> I'm sure it was stated somewhere and I missed it. Will the predator be covered under warranty if you remove the fittings and use it in a custom loop? I want to setup a custom loop using the 360, without the QDC. The CQD looks weird and adds too much tubing.


Modifications do not void warranty on Predator







Unless you do something really silly that will damage the pump or create a leak


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I didn't see the point to the QDC D.I.Y. kit. The target audience is for people who just want to plug it in and have it work and not have to fill the loop. It kind of defeats the purpose.
> 
> I'm sure it was stated somewhere and I missed it. Will the predator be covered under warranty if you remove the fittings and use it in a custom loop? I want to setup a custom loop using the 360, without the QDC. The CQD looks weird and adds too much tubing.


Qdc kit was intended for 240 users im sure who don't get QDC, not people with blocks already which makes no sense as you prob have a loop already then too lol. They should make a QDC 240 kit then to make everyone happy. 360 only allows a handful of cases allowing it. 240 is more mainstream in cases.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Would I see any benefits from the current fan setup on a 360 to having them as a push bringing in fresh air from the top?


----------



## kilo7echo

These Star Wars Waterblocks are so awesome.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-supremacy-mx-cpu-waterblock-ppcs-custom-star-wars-trooper-edition.html

This would go so good with my current black and white build. Would it be easy to swap this with the supremacy block on the 240?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Sorry I forgot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Standalone QDC will be available very soon. It's probably just a website update away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So probably tomorrow.
> 
> Since there's not much liquid in a GPU block and 2 portion of tubing, you could simply add some distilled in this situation. Any other upgrade such as extra radiator or reservoir I would recommend adding coolant to avoid too much dilution of the current coolant.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Most excellent. Thank you very much!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> *QDC D.I.Y. Kit (standalone QDCs) information from EKWB:*
> 
> Dear OCN and EK fans,
> 
> Unfortunately we *had to cancel the QDC standalone kit at the last minute*. Quality control tests did not approve the kit as it proved to be too difficult to refill the system with additional GPU block added into the loop for the majority of the users. Risk of running the pump dry and damaging the system was substantial and the only way to safely expand the system was with the use of pre-filled blocks.
> 
> We are aware that this will disappoint some of the users here. I personally feel disappointed and I feel I broke a promise to you as I offered you such option when you asked for it in this thread. Ultimately I and the whole EK team do not feel that it's ok to offer you something that may damage your unit. We strongly recommend you don't try to do this on your own.
> 
> Once again please accept our apology. For now Predator will be offered as an all-in-one system that can be expanded with the use of pre-filled GPU water blocks where EK can make sure the units are full of liquid. We advise to everyone who would still like to treat the Predator as a custom loop to buy extra fittings and tubing and mod the unit the old-fashioned way.
> 
> Regards Mark Tanko
> CEO, EKWB


I'm really sorry @fixall, it turns out there won't be standalone QDC's available


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I'm really sorry @fixall, it turns out there won't be standalone QDC's available


No worries, we're good.









The reasoning makes sense, and to be honest I was a little worried about filling and bleeding the system after adding the QDC kit myself. The only reason I was going that route was because I got a really solid deal on a Titan X/EK fullcover block combo. I'm sure people in my situation are few and far between. It shouldn't be too difficult to sell my block on the "for sale" forums and picking up a pre-filled block will probably be a lot less hassle than filling/bleeding the system myself.


----------



## aludka

I got to admit the lack of a stand alone QDC kit is a deal killer for me as I wanted to trim down my current loop. To bad. I was really looking forward to getting one of these.


----------



## FreeElectron

It would be better to add two pairs or QDC to the perdator (360 and 240) and sell them without the CPU block.
Then sell CPU blocks and GPU blocks alone.

This way people can have the freedom to buy the radiator combo and then either buy a cpu or a gpu block to use it with.

@EK-CEO


----------



## malanden

Just bought the 360 and their prefill water block for my Asus R290X dcii thanks to this forum and twitter support from EK

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mfknjadagr8

So is there any information available on this "air chamber" that was eluded too before for the little bit of air in the loop... this intrigued me but i didnt post until now.. its festered until i had to ask


----------



## fixall

Finally got the rest of my build up and running. After a little fiddling with my motherboard software, the Predator is running wonderfully.







Looks like I'm running about three or four degrees cooler than I was getting on a Corsair H110 at load (4770K @4.5Ghz). The biggest noticeable difference is the noise... The Predator 360 is *SO* much quieter at load than the H110. I'm pretty excited to add the GPU to the loop here soon. After seeing Guru3d's CPU+GPU results I was pretty blown away.



P.S.
Sorry for the reflection, lol.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Finally got the rest of my build up and running. After a little fiddling with my motherboard software, the Predator is running wonderfully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm running about three or four degrees cooler than I was getting on a Corsair H110 at load (4770K @4.5Ghz). The biggest noticeable difference is the noise... The Predator 360 is *SO* much quieter at load than the H110. I'm pretty excited to add the GPU to the loop here soon. After seeing Guru3d's CPU+GPU results I was pretty blown away.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.
> Sorry for the reflection, lol.


Very nice man! Welcome to the club


----------



## drop24

Will pump noise diminish over time as the air gets bled? I'm getting a high pitch noise for a second at random and frequent intervals. Think it's air bubbles going through the pump?


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Will pump noise diminish over time as the air gets bled? I'm getting a high pitch noise for a second at random and frequent intervals. Think it's air bubbles going through the pump?


I had some noise too and fixed it by unplugging the pump from the hub and connecting it to my motherboard.


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> I had some noise too and fixed it by unplugging the pump from the hub and connecting it to my motherboard.


I was thinking of doing that. What settings did you use in the BIOS for the pump? Just the same PWM setting as the fan?


----------



## sav4

Could you not sell the qdc fittings with a adapter to plug into the qdc's ,so you can bleed the gpu block and hoses prior to fitting them ?


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> I was thinking of doing that. What settings did you use in the BIOS for the pump? Just the same PWM setting as the fan?


Yep same PWM setting as the fan. Now I have the pump at 3k rpm and fans at 50%.


----------



## drop24

My mobo water pump header has a pump control settings page like this. Could someone from EK let me know what the onboard chip settings are for the pump so I could use those as a guideline? I just want to confirm I should be using PWM and not DC also.


----------



## drop24

It's the fans! The chirping is from the Vardars at low rpm. Maybe just some bearing noise or something. Well that's a relief that it's not a pump issue. ChrisxIxCross, isn't 3k rpm full speed for this pump? It's probably fine to run it full out all the time but why do it if you don't have to?


----------



## drop24

Doing some testing in the BIOS PWM fan control revealed that anything above 30% PWM signal gives the chirping from both fans. I ordered a couple Gentle Typhoon 1850 rpm PWM fans to replace them with.


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> It would be better to add two pairs or QDC to the perdator (360 and 240) and sell them without the CPU block.
> Then sell CPU blocks and GPU blocks alone.
> 
> This way people can have the freedom to buy the radiator combo and then either buy a cpu or a gpu block to use it with.
> 
> @EK-CEO


Not a bad idea at all


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmbo*
> 
> Not a bad idea at all


This


----------



## Bjonness406

If my predator 360 leaks, will ek replace the damaged parts too? Like Corsair does.

Will they still do it if I change the tubing on the predator.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bjonness406*
> 
> If my predator 360 leaks, will ek replace the damaged parts too? Like Corsair does.
> 
> Will they still do it if I change the tubing on the predator.


Our warranty only covers EK parts.


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bjonness406*
> 
> If my predator 360 leaks, will ek replace the damaged parts too? Like Corsair does.
> 
> Will they still do it if I change the tubing on the predator.


IIf you damage the radiator and it starts leaking due to your modding efforts we cannot replace you the unit free of charge. If it can be repaired we can do that for a small fee, it all depends on the situation.

Does Corsair replace the unit if you drop the pump on the floor and it breaks? I don't think so.

Anyway, as said before modding does not void the warranty, but if you mechanical damage to the unit and it's clearly visible that it was caused by user we will try to help you out and offer you replacement parts (like replacement pump) or offer to repair it.

Btw, we are opening up service center in USA so the customers will not have to send the unit in Europe for such things. Expect it to happen until end of the year


----------



## Bjonness406

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> IIf you damage the radiator and it starts leaking due to your modding efforts we cannot replace you the unit free of charge. If it can be repaired we can do that for a small fee, it all depends on the situation.
> 
> Does Corsair replace the unit if you drop the pump on the floor and it breaks? I don't think so.


I did not say that, I did say that Corsair replace damaged parts (motherboard, gpu etc), if the AIO start to leak, and it is not your fault.


----------



## nikxs78

Anyone know which CPC Quick disconnects are on the 360? NS4 or NS6 versions. Also looking at CPC website they do some sexy looking chrome disconnects too.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bjonness406*
> 
> I did not say that, I did say that Corsair replace damaged parts (motherboard, gpu etc), if the AIO start to leak, and it is not your fault.


good luck getting then to rma your unit and replace damaged parts...I've never seen a successful claim for this to corsair...however seen a lot of rma woes from them...


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bjonness406*
> 
> If my predator 360 leaks, will ek replace the damaged parts too? Like Corsair does.


I know the Corsair warranty claims they cover any components damaged by a faulty water cooler... But I've never seen an example of them doing so... Maybe the instances of a leaking cooler damaging the other components is rare enough that we don't see many threads posted about it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikxs78*
> 
> Anyone know which CPC Quick disconnects are on the 360? NS4 or NS6 versions. Also looking at CPC website they do some sexy looking chrome disconnects too.


I wouldn't even waste your time. I talked to CPC a couple weeks ago and it takes a VERY large minimum order if you want to get the QDC direct from them. As far as I know, none of the sites that sell CPC quick disconnects separately carry the particular model EK uses on the Predator (CPC isn't aware of anyone who carries them in stock either).


----------



## Bjonness406

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> good luck getting then to rma your unit and replace damaged parts...I've never seen a successful claim for this to corsair...however seen a lot of rma woes from them...


http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/746175-What-is-the-Best-AIO-in-regards-to-Performance-Warranty-for-Damages?p=7676180&viewfull=1#post7676180
http://www.overclock.net/t/1300669/corsair-h100-leaked-onto-my-brand-new-graphics-card-and-motherboard


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bjonness406*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/746175-What-is-the-Best-AIO-in-regards-to-Performance-Warranty-for-Damages?p=7676180&viewfull=1#post7676180
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1300669/corsair-h100-leaked-onto-my-brand-new-graphics-card-and-motherboard


I think you should read through those threads a bit more. The first one didn't get any components replaced by Corsair, he just claims they offered. The second thread has A LOT of back and forth with Corsair about what and how much the warranty covers. You'll also notice the OP in the second thread is from Australia which makes a HUGE difference as their consumer protection laws differ a great deal than most countries.


----------



## Razzaa

Anyone install the 360 in a Enthoo Luxe? How was the fit? Did you have to mod anything?


----------



## Nilla09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Anyone install the 360 in a Enthoo Luxe? How was the fit? Did you have to mod anything?


https://www.reddit.com/r/watercooling/comments/3qztde/how_to_fit_an_ek_predator_into_a_phanteks_enthoo/


----------



## Bjonness406

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> I think you should read through those threads a bit more. The first one didn't get any components replaced by Corsair, he just claims they offered. The second thread has A LOT of back and forth with Corsair about what and how much the warranty covers. You'll also notice the OP in the second thread is from Australia which makes a HUGE difference as their consumer protection laws differ a great deal than most countries.


Yeah, sorry then for my mistake









I am probarly just mixing up with corsair warranty, and the consumer protection laws in Norway.
Anyway, I asked the store I buy at (komplett.no), and they said that they cover consequential damage if it leaks from it, as long as it is fitted properly (even if I change the tubing!!)














5 year "warranty" too (because of the laws)


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> It would be better to add two pairs or QDC to the perdator (360 and 240) and sell them without the CPU block.
> Then sell CPU blocks and GPU blocks alone.
> 
> This way people can have the freedom to buy the radiator combo and then either buy a cpu or a gpu block to use it with.
> 
> @EK-CEO


Yes exactly this! I'd love to buy a Predator 240 w/ QDCs and a QDC GPU block! Do it EK! @EK-CEO


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilla09*
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/watercooling/comments/3qztde/how_to_fit_an_ek_predator_into_a_phanteks_enthoo/


He is using the 240. He had to mod for the 240 to fit so I can assume the 360 wont fit no matter what I do.


----------



## Alpina 7

Question guys.

Right now im getting greats temp on both my CPU and GPU. im very happy with my 4.4 overclock on my 5820K @ 1.265v and the 1515mhz @ 1.27 v and 8000mhz Memory my 980Ti G1 .... Max temps on my cpu have been up to 73c and 68 on my gpu...Right now i have the preadtor 360 cooling my processor.

So would it make sense for me to buy a preffiled EK water block for my gpu? if im alreeady getting good temps. or is there more performance i can squeeze out of her or something?

And also, would it make a huge difference if i added another 360 to the loop?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Anyone install the 360 in a Enthoo Luxe? How was the fit? Did you have to mod anything?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-product-news-discussion-thread/1900#post_24562146

It's installed in an Enthoo Luxe. The only issue he had is with the 8pin connector on his motherboard. It's quite tight but he managed to connect it.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Fingers crossed they will release the 240 w/ QDCs and no CPU block!


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Question guys.
> 
> Right now im getting greats temp on both my CPU and GPU. im very happy with my 4.4 overclock on my 5820K @ 1.265v and the 1515mhz @ 1.27 v and 8000mhz Memory my 980Ti G1 .... Max temps on my cpu have been up to 73c and 68 on my gpu...Right now i have the preadtor 360 cooling my processor.
> 
> So would it make sense for me to buy a preffiled EK water block for my gpu? if im alreeady getting good temps. or is there more performance i can squeeze out of her or something?
> 
> And also, would it make a huge difference if i added another 360 to the loop?


You can expect to get a little bit more out of the gpu but not much since the GM200 core won't go past 1530 from what I've seen even on water cooling. They don't like voltage that much compared to GM204. If you added the GPU to the Predator loop you might see temperatures raise a little but not by much. Adding another 360 will definitely lower temperatures but not massively. I'm planning on having my Predator 360 cooling just my CPU and getting another Predator 240 just for my GPU.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> You can expect to get a little bit more out of the gpu but not much since the GM200 core won't go past 1530 from what I've seen even on water cooling. They don't like voltage that much compared to GM204. If you added the GPU to the Predator loop you might see temperatures raise a little but not by much. Adding another 360 will definitely lower temperatures but not massively. I'm planning on having my Predator 360 cooling just my CPU and getting another Predator 240 just for my GPU.


Ok that makes sense. I might do that as well. Great idea


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

I go far past 1530 since watercooling..


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> I go far past 1530 since watercooling..


Sweet. which 980 Ti?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

MSI6G Gaming [email protected]


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> MSI6G Gaming [email protected]


What is the ASIC on that card? Pretty massive OC on that for a TI


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> MSI6G Gaming [email protected]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> What is the ASIC on that card? Pretty massive OC on that for a TI


Pics or it didnt happen lol

ive gotten mine up to 1510 @ 1.265v and memory @ 8000......and here i though i was doing good lol. jeez


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnpotter82*
> 
> This is what i had on my phone. I will try and get a real close up later when i am home.
> 
> 20151031_205735.jpg 5855k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 20151027_192248.jpg 6002k .jpg file


Do you have anymore pics? Did you need to mod the case at all? I am going to pull the trigger on the 360 + Water block for my 980ti KPE. I want to make sure it will fit before dropping 500$!!


----------



## Wovermars1996

Successfully turned the fans on my 360 from exhaust to intake and saw a massive drop in temps because I'm bringing cold air from the top of my case instead of warm air from my graphics card.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Successfully turned the fans on my 360 from exhaust to intake and saw a massive drop in temps because I'm bringing cold air from the top of my case instead of warm air from my graphics card.


Great! Got before and after pics of the temps? I'm planning on adding push fans too the bottom of my 360.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Great! Got before and after pics of the temps? I'm planning on adding push fans too the bottom of my 360.


Unfortunately I didn't take any screenshots prior to changing the fan orientation but I can say that during CSGO which can sometimes get to 100% CPU usage, with the fans exhausting air from the graphics card and cooling the CPU I would get to about 52 celsius and with the fans as an intake in the top of my case, the max I've seen is 44 celsius.
I also ran a stress test last night before doing the swap and max I got was 75 celsius and after was about 65 celsius.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't take any screenshots prior to changing the fan orientation but I can say that during *CSGO* which can sometimes get to *100% CPU usage*, with the fans exhausting air from the graphics card and cooling the CPU I would get to about 52 celsius and with the fans as an intake in the top of my case, the max I've seen is 44 celsius.
> I also ran a stress test last night before doing the swap and max I got was 75 celsius and after was about 65 celsius.


?
I've played more demanding game and never seen any that uses that much CPU.
Make sure that you do not have some virus lying around using your CPU.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> ?
> I've played more demanding game and never seen any that uses that much CPU.
> Make sure that you do not have some virus lying around using your CPU.


This was in a bot match. Oddly enough playing a bot match is a great way to stress your cpu.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> What is the ASIC on that card? Pretty massive OC on that for a TI


75.3
Theres a few Gigabytes hitting around that and some over 1600 also. 1591 is all i can go before unstable in benchmarks. So i normally stick to 1584 for stability in games, but i have no games that need that much OC. So i run [email protected] for 24/7 usage.


----------



## Metros

So has everyone plugged the EK Predator 360mm pump head onto the Motherboard

Also is it the fans or pump that produces the noise


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> 75.3
> Theres a few Gigabytes hitting around that and some over 1600 also. 1591 is all i can go before unstable in benchmarks. So i normally stick to 1584 for stability in games, but i have no games that need that much OC. So i run [email protected] for 24/7 usage.


Is that with the stock bios or did you make adjustments to the Power Table? Those MSI and Gigabyte seem pretty solid for OC on the TI. Very nice!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> So has everyone plugged the EK Predator 360mm pump head onto the Motherboard
> 
> Also is it the fans or pump that produces the noise


In my case I have removed the vardar fans and replaced them with gentle typhoons as they are quieter, and reversed them to intake air from my front panel. Pump is still plugged into the onboard chip on the cooler, however I don't have it plugged in anywhere on the mobo, so its running at what appears to be the slowest speed.. Minimal noise but still circulating the coolant.

Working great for me so far! Just waiting to see how it does when I add my gpu to the loop.. I may have to up the pump speed then, and will connect up to my mobo for that.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Is that with the stock bios or did you make adjustments to the Power Table? Those MSI and Gigabyte seem pretty solid for OC on the TI. Very nice!
> In my case I have removed the vardar fans and replaced them with gentle typhoons as they are quieter, and reversed them to intake air from my front panel. Pump is still plugged into the onboard chip on the cooler, however I don't have it plugged in anywhere on the mobo, so its running at what appears to be the slowest speed.. Minimal noise but still circulating the coolant.
> 
> Working great for me so far! Just waiting to see how it does when I add my gpu to the loop.. I may have to up the pump speed then, and will connect up to my mobo for that.


Did the fans produce a lot of noise then at round 1200RPM


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

I modified the bios myself.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Did the fans produce a lot of noise then at round 1200RPM


The vardar fans when they spin up do produce a fair bit of noise. At 1200 they're not too bad at all.. however in my case, I'm going for as silent as possible, but if you keep them at a low RPM (700-800) they are super quiet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> I modified the bios myself.


I figured as much


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> So has everyone plugged the EK Predator 360mm pump head onto the Motherboard
> 
> Also is it the fans or pump that produces the noise


For me it's the fans. Ordered some Gentle Typhoons to replace them. I tried hooking the pump up to my mobo header but ended up putting it back to the Predator's controller. We the system booted and the pump got a full 12v it made an alarming amount if water noise. That kind of cavitation can wreck pumps fast. With the Predator's pump header it doesn't do that on boot.


----------



## Jyve

Are the GTs really much quieter than the vardars? My vardars are running about 1300rpm now and are pretty quiet. I have a couple gt15s laying around.

Wonder if it's worth the effort to swap em. I suppose I could swap the orientation and have them as intake in the front rather than exhaust.


----------



## Kutalion

GTs are still champs in terms of perf/noise ratio, so yeah i'd say it's worth it.


----------



## Fallendreams

Just curious, since you can now buy Pre-Fill GPU waterblocks with QDC how well do you think the 360 would do with cpu and two gpus QDC together ?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Depends what cpu and gpus. Oced or stock. Its only 120mm for each component so dont expect anything great in temps.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Depends what cpu and gpus. Oced or stock. Its only 120mm for each component so dont expect anything great in temps.


Yeah figured that much. I was just curious for people who want to start WCing.


----------



## skkane

You'll get real bad temps running two ti's and the cpu on one 360 rad. I'd add another 360 in there for the cards personally. I don't think EK should be selling SLI kit's without an aditional radiator / fittings / hoses included... would just mess up temps.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

I have yet to see anyone post their 360 kit with cpu/980ti temps. Anyone?


----------



## DrockinWV

Has anyone installed one of these AIOs in a Fractal Design R4? Im thinking the rad maybe too thick and will hit the motherboard.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Are the GTs really much quieter than the vardars? My vardars are running about 1300rpm now and are pretty quiet. I have a couple gt15s laying around.
> 
> Wonder if it's worth the effort to swap em. I suppose I could swap the orientation and have them as intake in the front rather than exhaust.


It will make a huge difference to your temps that is for sure, if you change fan direction.

The vardars are quiet enough sure,but depending on your needs,other fans can be quieter. Noctua and GT area really good option as alternatives.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> I have yet to see anyone post their 360 kit with cpu/980ti temps. Anyone?


Likely nobody has hooked them up yet. I have a TI qdc block on route to me now. I'll post my impressions once so have it installed


----------



## Jyve

Are the vardars that come with predator 3 pin and the hub handles the pwm part or are they 4 pin.

My gt ap15s are 3 pin. That gonna work?


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Are the vardars that come with predator 3 pin and the hub handles the pwm part or are they 4 pin.
> 
> My gt ap15s are 3 pin. That gonna work?


Vardars are all 4-pin. If you wish to use alternate fans, I'd sooner suggest using a fan controller.. that's what I've done and can control the fan speed manually. I don't beleive the fan speed will be controlled via 3pin when hooked up to the 360 IC, though I can't confirm as I haven't tried.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Vardars are all 4-pin. If you wish to use alternate fans, I'd sooner suggest using a fan controller.. that's what I've done and can control the fan speed manually. I don't beleive the fan speed will be controlled via 3pin when hooked up to the 360 IC, though I can't confirm as I haven't tried.


Not awful if not. Case (FD arc mini) has a built in controller 5/7/12v that would work well.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Question:

What are the odds of algae forming with the Predator or custom water cooling in general?
Let's assume Ekoolant is being used.

If this is something that can be stopped from happening I'd be willing to buy a Predator 360.









Thanks.

_- custom loop cooling noob_


----------



## Nilla09

Okay guys, since I can't WC this sapphire 390 with an EKWB Waterblock what should I upgrade to....Fury X or 980ti?. I run 3x 1080p monitors, possibly just upgrading to Single 1440P. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilla09*
> 
> Okay guys, since I can't WC this sapphire 390 with an EKWB Waterblock what should I upgrade to....Fury X or 980ti?. I run 3x 1080p monitors, possibly just upgrading to Single 1440P. What do you guys recommend?


I love my Fury X but the 980 Ti has a much higher overclocking potential and more VRAM.
Do you plan to overclock?


----------



## Nilla09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> I love my Fury X but the 980 Ti has a much higher overclocking potential and more VRAM.
> Do you plan to overclock?


Yeah I plan on overclocking. Hows your Fury X with the 15.10 drivers? Did you notice an improvement over the last drivers?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> Question:
> 
> What are the odds of algae forming with the Predator or custom water cooling in general?
> Let's assume Ekoolant is being used.
> 
> If this is something that can be stopped from happening I'd be willing to buy a Predator 360.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> _- custom loop cooling noob_


Ekoolant has additives against algae and corrosion.


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Are the GTs really much quieter than the vardars? My vardars are running about 1300rpm now and are pretty quiet. I have a couple gt15s laying around.
> 
> Wonder if it's worth the effort to swap em. I suppose I could swap the orientation and have them as intake in the front rather than exhaust.


It's not the wind noise. My Vardars make a really annoying chirping sound which is especially audible at low rpm when the wind noise doesn't mask it.


----------



## Kutalion

Thats not normal for Vardar fans. I have a couple and they make absolutely no sound apart from air humm.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> It's not the wind noise. My Vardars make a really annoying chirping sound which is especially audible at low rpm when the wind noise doesn't mask it.


I have the exact same problem. I actually have them set at really low 500-600rpm so I dont hear the chirping noise. Anything higher and its back. Luckily Im running in push pull so running the top fans at low rpm isnt that big of an issue. I had to separate the pump from the hub in order to be able run the fans super slow as well.


----------



## swiftypoison

2 questions:
So it is confirmed that the pump runs at the lowest speed unless you connect it to the motherboard?

also, since i have my predator in the front (sucking in air), is it wise to put back the front fans the corsair case came with? right now, i only have the fans the rad came with, but just wondering if adding 2 more will make a difference.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> 2 questions:
> So it is confirmed that the pump runs at the lowest speed unless you connect it to the motherboard?
> 
> also, since i have my predator in the front (sucking in air), is it wise to put back the front fans the corsair case came with? right now, i only have the fans the rad came with, but just wondering if adding 2 more will make a difference.


Pulling with a couple more fans will likely help a bit. Maybe a couple degree difference.. Probably not a huge improvement though


----------



## Jyve

Probably not enough to justify the increase in noise depending how fast you're running the fans.

The pump, while connected to the hub, doesn't just run at the 'lowest speed' it should be running at x% speed depending on the temp and curve you have set in your bios. The same could be said if it was plugged into the motherboard.

The power to the pump is supplied by the sata cable. How much power is determined by the temp and curve.

Edit: no chirping noise here, even at low rpms.


----------



## Wovermars1996

My unit have had no issues with noise. The only time there has been any was when I've moved the case and I get little air bubbles for a couple of minutes. No issue with the fans but I will be replacing them With Noctua IndustrialPPC fans just to match the rest of my system since Noctua's project Chromax comes out soon


----------



## batmanwcm

Ok, I don't know if this has been answered but here goes. I just sold my custom loop since it was a stipulation that it be included with the PC I sold to the buyer. I'm going to be temporarily using a AIO until sometime late next year. Can the DDC in the EK Predator be used as a stand alone pump and if I remove the shroud next to the radiator, will it just be a normal EK PE 240mm rad? Yes, I plan on ripping the Predator apart to use with acrylic tubing.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> Ok, I don't know if this has been answered but here goes. I just sold my custom loop since it was a stipulation that it be included with the PC I sold to the buyer. I'm going to be temporarily using a AIO until sometime late next year. Can the DDC in the EK Predator be used as a stand alone pump and if I remove the shroud next to the radiator, will it just be a normal EK PE 240mm rad? Yes, I plan on ripping the Predator apart to use with acrylic tubing.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Why tear it apart exactly?


----------



## batmanwcm

To eventually use the parts in a custom loop.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> To eventually use the parts in a custom loop.


Why not make a custom loop of value water cooling products?


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Why not make a custom loop of value water cooling products?


are you serious?

the entire aim and scope of this product is to help mainstream users who are unfamiliar to watercooling specifically, net a enthusiast level "unit" with ease.....

anyone even remotely considering this product or any AIO for that matter, in absolutely no way have the time, nor the understanding to distinguish everything he needs to build the loop himself, the logistics behind it, and then FINALLY take the huge amount of time to determine the best value of EACH said component(s),

and besides, value can be very subjective in itself ANYWAY

this not only makes it easier, but it looks amazing from an aesthetic standpoint, in addition to picking up the "little things" that only an experienced watercooler made mistakes or hassled with before numerous times (QDCs, draining, etc.)


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> are you serious?
> 
> the entire aim and scope of this product is to help mainstream users who are unfamiliar to watercooling specifically, net a enthusiast level "unit" with ease.....
> 
> anyone even remotely considering this product or any AIO for that matter, in absolutely no way *have the time*, nor the *understanding* to distinguish everything he needs to build the loop himself, the logistics behind it, and then FINALLY take the huge amount of time to determine the best value of EACH said component(s),
> 
> and besides, value can be very subjective in itself ANYWAY
> 
> this not only makes it easier, but it looks amazing from an aesthetic standpoint, in addition to picking up the "little things" that only an experienced watercooler made mistakes or hassled with before numerous times (QDCs, draining, etc.)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> Ok, I don't know if this has been answered but here goes. I just *sold my custom loop* since it was a stipulation that it be included with the PC I sold to the buyer. I'm going to be temporarily using a AIO until sometime late next year. Can the DDC in the EK Predator be used as a stand alone pump and if I remove the shroud next to the radiator, will it just be a normal EK PE 240mm rad? Yes, I plan on *ripping the Predator apart* to use with acrylic tubing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Why tear it apart exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> To *eventually use the parts in a custom loop*.
Click to expand...


Check bold text.
I suggested value because cost might have been the reason to make him consider the predator.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Idk, i still see no reason to tear this AIO apart. If you wanted a tore apart Predator 240/360 then thats what the L240 and L360 are, except with a addition of a bottle of ekoolant and better supply of tubing for a tad more.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Hey guys,

So I ordered a Predator 360 with a pre-filled GPU block and while waiting I was wondering what would be the setup. The push-pull setup appears to be the best one but I need some advices about it. Should I swap the Vardars ? Where do I connect them ?


----------



## ArcanaXVIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> I have yet to see anyone post their 360 kit with cpu/980ti temps. Anyone?


My GPU QDC block still has not been shipped by EK since my order on thursday. Starting to be rather impatient.

Edit : Well, it just shipped.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcanaXVIII*
> 
> My GPU QDC block still has not been shipped by EK since my order on thursday. Starting to be rather impatient.
> 
> Edit : Well, it just shipped.


Mine too









End of day Thursday. Wish I could get it by tomorrow as I have a stat holiday here in Canada on Wednesday, but alas..


----------



## ArcanaXVIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Mine too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End of day Thursday. Wish I could get it by tomorrow as I have a stat holiday here in Canada on Wednesday, but alas..


DHL is announcing delivery tomorrow for mine.

Wednesday is a holiday in France too, so I should be able to get it up and running with some pics and temps then.


----------



## Wovermars1996

My fans have started to make a clicking sound...


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcanaXVIII*
> 
> DHL is announcing delivery tomorrow for mine.
> 
> Wednesday is a holiday in France too, so I should be able to get it up and running with some pics and temps then.


Nice, please update with your findings.


----------



## iammurphy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It's now available for your card. Take another look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you just connect the QDC and you're good to go!
> I would wait a bit before ordering since I will most probably have your little gift.....just need to be patient a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's now available for your card. Take another look


Any luck







next Monday is my birthday and my girl friend wants to order my gpu block for me!


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> So I ordered a Predator 360 with a pre-filled GPU block and while waiting I was wondering what would be the setup. The push-pull setup appears to be the best one but I need some advices about it. Should I swap the Vardars ? Where do I connect them ?


Your case is an Enthoo Primo, so you could connect the three push fans to the PWM fan hub at the back of the case, while maintaining the three pull fans on the PCB mounted to the Predator itself. You'll need a couple of Y fan splitters like these to be able to connect 2 fans per header on the hub though.

You should first try the Vardars, they are very good rad fans. Then, if for some reason you are unhappy with them, maybe you can consider swapping them.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Your case is an Enthoo Primo, so you could connect the three push fans to the PWM fan hub at the back of the case, while maintaining the three pull fans on the PCB mounted to the Predator itself. You'll need a couple of Y fan splitters like these to be able to connect 2 fans per header on the hub though.
> 
> You should first try the Vardars, they are very good rad fans. Then, if for some reason you are unhappy with them, maybe you can consider swapping them.


Got it. The 3 new additional fans to the Primo hub with Y splitters. Thank you








By default the Vardars are in Pull configuration right ? Any advices for the push fans ? I saw mentioned here Gentle Typhoon a couple of time.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Gentle Typhoon or Noctua. I am usimg both and actually find my noctua to be a bit quieter when it spins up.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> Ok, I don't know if this has been answered but here goes. I just sold my custom loop since it was a stipulation that it be included with the PC I sold to the buyer. I'm going to be temporarily using a AIO until sometime late next year. Can the DDC in the EK Predator be used as a stand alone pump and if I remove the shroud next to the radiator, will it just be a normal EK PE 240mm rad? Yes, I plan on ripping the Predator apart to use with acrylic tubing.
Click to expand...

If he puts that up for the price suggested that thing won't last 20 minutes. Shoot if I can get it from him I will buy an AMD block for it instead of waiting for the AMD kit to launch. My brother could have Xmas present in November.









~Ceadder


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Got it. The 3 new additional fans to the Primo hub with Y splitters. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By default the Vardars are in Pull configuration right ? Any advices for the push fans ? I saw mentioned here Gentle Typhoon a couple of time.


Yes, they are in pull. You could use another set of three Vardars F4-120ER too.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If he puts that up for the price suggested that thing won't last 20 minutes. Shoot if I can get it from him I will buy an AMD block for it instead of waiting for the AMD kit to launch. My brother could have Xmas present in November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


That video annoyed me. Custom loop elitist. I didn't like how he lumped the Predator in with all the other AIO expandable units. This is a whole different animal imo.

Also saying that the tubing wasn't good looking. That is purely subjective as I think it looks very nice. Love the matte look.

Just thought I'd rant a bit on his fairly uninformed video.


----------



## ArcanaXVIII

Soo, got my gpu block and backplate.





As you notice, both the fittings are at the bottom, so expect to have some tubing twisting around in the case.

I'll do the setup tomorrow and post pics.

Quick look at the setup before adding the gpu block


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If he puts that up for the price suggested that thing won't last 20 minutes. Shoot if I can get it from him I will buy an AMD block for it instead of waiting for the AMD kit to launch. My brother could have Xmas present in November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That video annoyed me. Custom loop elitist. I didn't like how he lumped the Predator in with all the other AIO expandable units. This is a whole different animal imo.
> 
> Also saying that the tubing wasn't good looking. That is purely subjective as I think it looks very nice. Love the matte look.
> 
> Just thought I'd rant a bit on his fairly uninformed video.
Click to expand...

He was actually relatively nice being elitist. He laid it out acceptibally imho, considering as he stated that he's not into AIOs as well as the people he typically encounters visit his business. I figure that would be why EK didn't consider sending him a unit to review.

Personally an AIO is not what I would typically look at anymore. My brother and my clientele are more geared for that kind of cooling solution. I had an AIO (h50) but that was years ago and while I enjoyed it, I got it to see how watercooling fared over air and with those results I jumped in both feet. Knowing now what I do about the costs involved I would've gone with Predator after the h50.

Although I did agree with Daz about the block aspect. But am satisfied with their offering ftmp. I personally looked up how much that setup would cost to piecemeal together a loop and it's about $300 w/o a proper Res and fillport/drain setup. So entirely worthwhile imho for those who don't wish to maintain a loop. His issue with the tubing only stems from customer usage of clear tubing and dyes. Can't blame him for pointing out rubber tubing being somewhat bland to the eye. Nothing wrong with that imho. I intend to get my brother one and change it out for blue hardline tubing.

My brother only needs to cool his CPU so the change will look sharp and keep space at a premium in his system.









~Ceadder


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> He was actually relatively nice being elitist. He laid it out acceptibally imho, considering as he stated that he's not into AIOs as well as the people he typically encounters visit his business. I figure that would be why EK didn't consider sending him a unit to review.
> 
> Personally an AIO is not what I would typically look at anymore. My brother and my clientele are more geared for that kind of cooling solution. I had an AIO (h50) but that was years ago and while I enjoyed it, I got it to see how watercooling fared over air and with those results I jumped in both feet. Knowing now what I do about the costs involved I would've gone with Predator after the h50.
> 
> Although I did agree with Daz about the block aspect. But am satisfied with their offering ftmp. I personally looked up how much that setup would cost to piecemeal together a loop and it's about $300 w/o a proper Res and fillport/drain setup. So entirely worthwhile imho for those who don't wish to maintain a loop. His issue with the tubing only stems from customer usage of clear tubing and dyes. Can't blame him for pointing out rubber tubing being somewhat bland to the eye. Nothing wrong with that imho. I intend to get my brother one and change it out for blue hardline tubing.
> 
> My brother only needs to cool his CPU so the change will look sharp and keep space at a premium in his system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Again the tubing is subjective and this just barely falls under the AIO umbrella. This really is a custom loop pre-assembled.


----------



## Ceadderman

I agree with that. Just pointing out his unboxing video is rather subjective is all.

He is in the business, and it's not like he trashed on the Predator. Heck, he even points out the pump is the best to be had for an AIO.









~Ceadder


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Got it. The 3 new additional fans to the Primo hub with Y splitters. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J
> By default the Vardars are in Pull configuration right ? Any advices for the push fans ? I saw mentioned here Gentle Typhoon a couple of time.


Just bear in mind that the phantek hub is not a pwm hub if you're getting 4 pin fans it controls voltage .you would be better off using the ek hub if it's true pwm hub or other options are swiftech hub or http://www.akasa.com.tw/search.php?seed=AK-CB002


----------



## batmanwcm

I've decided to just buy a cheap Corsair H105 to use temporarily. My reasoning is that it's only a temporary solution until Pascal comes out next year and then I can go all out on a new loop. Since it's only temporary, I might as well go as cheap as possible.

I already have all the Bitspower fittings/adapters and I'll slowly piece together the loop. I'm a big fan of EK as I've had the original Supremacy block/X-Res 100 DDC/DDC Heatsink/PE Rads in my old loop and will definitely be pick up some more EK parts in the future. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## HC1994

I have the Predator 360 for about 3 weeks now and I love it. However just now I tried turning my computer on and my CPU is over heating. I opened my case and found that the CPU block and the part of the tubes closer to the CPU are very hot. The radiator on the other hand is cold, so is the air blown through the radiator (cold air when I put my hand over the exhaust). It shouldn't be a SATA power cable issue since the fans are spinning fine. I should also note that I never unplugged or taken apart anything.

Please let me know if anyone experience the same issue or if someone can help me on this. Thanks very much!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HC1994*
> 
> I have the Predator 360 for about 3 weeks now and I love it. However just now I tried turning my computer on and my CPU is over heating. I opened my case and found that the CPU block and the part of the tubes closer to the CPU are very hot. The radiator on the other hand is cold, so is the air blown through the radiator (cold air when I put my hand over the exhaust). It shouldn't be a SATA power cable issue since the fans are spinning fine. I should also note that I never unplugged or taken apart anything.
> 
> Please let me know if anyone experience the same issue or if someone can help me on this. Thanks very much!


Can you determine if the pump is working? Sound like the water isn't circulating.


----------



## ArcanaXVIII

Pictures of the setup :


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcanaXVIII*
> 
> Pictures of the setup :


What are your temps like with the GPU added in the loop?


----------



## ArcanaXVIII

Don't really have the motivation to do in depth testing, but at the moment, idle on a 6600k and 980ti.

CPU : 31°
GPU : 34°

Played Witcher 3 for a bit, the GPU never went above 58° (stock voltage, 1504 mhz core, 8000 mhz memory).


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcanaXVIII*
> 
> Don't really have the motivation to do in depth testing, but at the moment, idle on a 6600k and 980ti.
> 
> CPU : 31°
> GPU : 34°
> 
> Played Witcher 3 for a bit, the GPU never went above 58° (stock voltage, 1504 mhz core, 8000 mhz memory).


Autofan settings? Cpu oced? What does Heaven heat it upto?


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Gentle Typhoon or Noctua. I am usimg both and actually find my noctua to be a bit quieter when it spins up.


What model of Noctua do you use ?


----------



## nyk20z3

Only problem i have with this series is the 240 does not support quick disconnects. I know for a fact i will have np cooling a gpu n cpu with just a 240 rad esp since gpu's react very well to water cooling. But the 240 Predator is just a little to wide and thick to fit in my PC-05S anyway.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Only problem i have with this series is the 240 does not support quick disconnects. I know for a fact i will have np cooling a gpu n cpu with just a 240 rad esp since gpu's react very well to water cooling. But the 240 Predator is just a little to wide and thick to fit in my PC-05S anyway.


Considering the 360s gpu temperature was edging 60 the 240 would be high 60s..


----------



## ArcanaXVIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Autofan settings? Cpu oced? What does Heaven heat it upto?


Autofan from the MB pwm header.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Considering the 360s gpu temperature was edging 60 the 240 would be high 60s..


Still way better than aircooling.
Oh, and disclaimer, I may totally suck with thermal paste.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Considering the 360s gpu temperature was edging 60 the 240 would be high 60s..


Must have been pretty hot in that room, from my experience i would never see anything past 50c while extending gaming with a given set up like that. GPU's highly benefit from water cooling and in reality you only need 1 120mm block per cpu or gpu with additional space for more headroom. I know more is always better but i would have no problem living with a 240 predator cooling my 6700k and 980 matrix because i do little to no overclocking.


----------



## KedarWolf

Hey,

Is it possible to use two prefilled GPU blocks and link two Titan X's and a 5960x with the QDCs using two Predator 360s? With the video cards in the first and third PCI-E slots on the motherboard would the fittings and hoses from the bottom card have enough clearance for the top card? I ask because I'm terrible at custom loops and doing everything with two 360s and the QDCs would be optimal for myself.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Just bear in mind that the phantek hub is not a pwm hub if you're getting 4 pin fans it controls voltage .you would be better off using the ek hub if it's true pwm hub or other options are swiftech hub or http://www.akasa.com.tw/search.php?seed=AK-CB002


So you mean I can connect the 3 other fans with a Y splitter on the Predator hub ? That would be better since I can control them


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> So you mean I can connect the 3 other fans with a Y splitter on the Predator hub ? That would be better since I can control them


That is correct, yes.


----------



## Strider49

Nice ho hear!^^ EK never addressed this question, perhaps because no one ever asked... But it is great to hear that you can safely attach more than one fan to each header on the Predator hub.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcanaXVIII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Considering the 360s gpu temperature was edging 60 the 240 would be high 60s..
> 
> 
> 
> Autofan from the MB pwm header.
> Still way better than aircooling.
> Oh, and disclaimer, I may totally suck with thermal paste.
Click to expand...

The 980 Ti tends to get very, very hot. Core temperature on my 1480 MHz core / 8000 MHz memory @ stock voltage G1 usually hovers around 72-74ºC @ 70% duty cycle fan after a couple of hours in GPU-intensive games like Dying Light or Witcher 3 (1440p).

So, never hitting the 60ºC mark for a 1504 MHz 980 Ti is like being in heaven to me. Change your fan profile to a more aggressive one, and you'll get even better results.

But better than this is the silence you get by "going water". The most annoying thing about my G1 has got to be that it starts to sound like a jet engine at or above 60% fan just to maintain barely reasonable temps.

Btw, is your result at 1080p, 1440p or 4K or other?


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Nice ho hear!^^ EK never addressed this question, perhaps because no one ever asked... But it is great to hear that you can safely attach more than one fan to each header on the Predator hub.
> The 980 Ti tends to get very, very hot. Core temperature on my 1480 MHz core / 8000 MHz memory @ stock voltage G1 usually hovers around 72-74ºC @ 70% duty cycle fan after a couple of hours in GPU-intensive games like Dying Light or Witcher 3 (1440p).
> 
> So, never hitting the 60ºC mark for a 1504 MHz 980 Ti is like being in heaven to me. Change your fan profile to a more aggressive one, and you'll get even better results.
> 
> But better than this is the silence you get by "going water". The most annoying thing about my G1 has got to be that it starts to sound like a jet engine at or above 60% fan just to maintain barely reasonable temps.
> 
> Btw, is your result at 1080p, 1440p or 4K or other?


this is what I'm so hyped for. My TI waterblock is being delivered today (JUST got delivered!) and I will likely get it installed over the weekend (as I'm recording it for my YT channel). I also bought a new EVGA Supernova PSU which will run a lot quieter than my current corsair PSU. Less wattage by 200w, but I'm not sli-ing so no biggy.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Thats kinda contradicting lol. You hate fan noise, but advise to run a more aggressive fan profile for his setup ?. They really need some qdc radiators though, 480 total surface would be a sweet spot for cpu/gpu setup. Both my gpu and cpu run high 30s in gaming with 2xPE240s.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> So you mean I can connect the 3 other fans with a Y splitter on the Predator hub ? That would be better since I can control them


Yes if they are 4 pin off the predator, 3 pin phantek hub.
Not sure what the ek hub is rated for tho you could use the cable I linked as it uses power from psu and only signal from the ek hub


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Yes if they are 4 pin off the predator, 3 pin phantek hub.
> Not sure what the ek hub is rated for tho you could use the cable I linked as it uses power from psu and only signal from the ek hub


I'm going to buy this Y splitter : AK-CBFA04-15 and 3 F4-120ER if someone from EK confirm that is OK.
If not i'll go with 2 AK-CB002 and the Vardars


----------



## HC1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Can you determine if the pump is working? Sound like the water isn't circulating.


Yeah I concur, the water is definitely not circulating. Is the a way to verify if the pump is working? My assumption is that no water circulating is most likely a water pump issue.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> this is what I'm so hyped for. My TI waterblock is being delivered today (JUST got delivered!) and I will likely get it installed over the weekend (as I'm recording it for my YT channel). I also bought a new EVGA Supernova PSU which will run a lot quieter than my current corsair PSU. Less wattage by 200w, but I'm not sli-ing so no biggy.


Looking forward to seeing your results!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Thats kinda contradicting lol. You hate fan noise, but advise to run a more aggressive fan profile for his setup ?.


No, it is not contradicting at all. First, I just mentioned he has the freedom to do that in case he isn't 100% satisfied with the temps. I for sure would be, but each person has different standards and expectations, and it's all about making a trade-off between temperature and silence. Second, what I hate is the sound of three tiny, tiny, 80 mm fans spinning at 3000 rpm. Exchange those for, say, three 2200 rpm 120 mm Vardars running at 50 or 60% or three 1200 rpm Phanteks PH-F140SP, which are my case fans, and it's an entirely different matter.


----------



## Ceadderman

Just a heads up for EK and all OCN members who either own or are contemplating Predators...

We got mentioned (OCN.net







) in CPUMag's Nov interview (p.84) of EK USA's managing director Derrick Magnusen.

So if you cave one please be sure to list your Case so they can be compiled to an easy to access list for those who read the article and wish to know if Predator will fit their case w/WO case modding. Congrats EK!









~Ceadder


----------



## Edibrac

Just finished getting my 240 installed int a Phanteks Enthoo Evolv mATX. It fit without any mods. Although I was only able to use 6 of the 8 screws to attach it to the top.


----------



## drop24

I had an incident with my Predator 240 this morning. When I boot the PC I could hear a tapping sound coming from the unit. About 5-6 taps every 10 seconds or so. In Windows I launched HWInfo and noticed my idle temps were higher than normal by about 30 degrees. I realized that the pump likely was not running. I launched a stress test program and that got the pump running normally. Any advice from EK as to how to make sure that doesn't happen again? Is it vapor lock or not enough voltage at idle? I hope the pump wasn't damaged at all. The unit is mounted horizontally at the top of the case and the pump is plugged into the onboard controller.


----------



## drop24

Looks awesome Edibrac.


----------



## fixall

Pre-filled block for my Titan X came in yesterday! I'm dealing with the last of my midterms so I haven't had a chance to install it yet, but expect some pics and temps (I'll be running Fallout 4 and GTAV) over the weekend.







The 90 degree fittings and awesome retail packaging were a nice touch. I really underestimated just how heavy a filled watercooling setup is... This thing is a tank!


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Received my block yesterday.. was going to wait till the weekend, but then .. didn't.









the tubing is a bit long for my small case, so I had to get a bit clever with the routing of it. fortunately I'm not too bothered by the looks of it, otherwise I'd probably shorten the tubing quite a bit so that it looks cleaner.

What my largest concern was, obviously, was performance.. and in this regard, it does not disappoint.

I want to mention that i run three low speed 120mm fans (replaced the vardars) and run them at ~600-800RPM. At that speed, the cooler is virtually silent.

At Idle, my gpu temps dropped over 10c. On load, my gpu temps have dropped 30-35c.







I ran a couple benchies in Heaven benchmark (TI topping out at 1350/3550) and it hit ~52c.

Because the GPU is now in the loop, and it is the first block in the loop, my cpu is now running hotter, but only by about 4-5c. Newer CPUs will run much cooler (my 2600k is oc'ed to 4.6 and I'm throwing a LOT of V to it.. so my CPU temps are definitely going to be higher than the avg. CPU)

Considering that I run the fans at the absolute lowest that I can, I'm thrilled with this performance. All I hear from my system now is my PSU fan and coil whine (I'm replacing it because its too noisy now) and the pump on the 360. Thats it.

If any of you would like me to run any tests or anything ,please let me know.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Oh me first. Test : Clock 1500 and 30mins Heaven. Give max temps.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Sure, I'll test this tonight and let you know.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Long Quote
> 
> 
> 
> Received my block yesterday.. was going to wait till the weekend, but then .. didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the tubing is a bit long for my small case, so I had to get a bit clever with the routing of it. fortunately I'm not too bothered by the looks of it, otherwise I'd probably shorten the tubing quite a bit so that it looks cleaner.
> 
> What my largest concern was, obviously, was performance.. and in this regard, it does not disappoint.
> 
> I want to mention that i run three low speed 120mm fans (replaced the vardars) and run them at ~600-800RPM. At that speed, the cooler is virtually silent.
> 
> At Idle, my gpu temps dropped over 10c. On load, my gpu temps have dropped 30-35c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran a couple benchies in Heaven benchmark (TI topping out at 1350/3550) and it hit ~52c.
> 
> Because the GPU is now in the loop, and it is the first block in the loop, my cpu is now running hotter, but only by about 4-5c. Newer CPUs will run much cooler (my 2600k is oc'ed to 4.6 and I'm throwing a LOT of V to it.. so my CPU temps are definitely going to be higher than the avg. CPU)
> 
> Considering that I run the fans at the absolute lowest that I can, I'm thrilled with this performance. All I hear from my system now is my PSU fan and coil whine (I'm replacing it because its too noisy now) and the pump on the 360. Thats it.
> 
> If any of you would like me to run any tests or anything ,please let me know.


2 hours intense BF4 online gaming








Battlefield 4 always stress tests GPU to almost full usage. In my case sometimes BF4 max GPU temps were 10c higher than FUR mark's.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Furmark never really heated my card as much as Heaven does. Its test is only meant to push the gpu hard nothing else reason being.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> 2 hours intense BF4 online gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield 4 always stress tests GPU to almost full usage. In my case sometimes BF4 max GPU temps were 10c higher than FUR mark's.


Don't play BF, but I do play Witcher 3. That definitely pushed my card, always has. before I would play it and the card would shoot to 83-85 which was about as hot as I was comfortable letting it get. Now it peaks around 53-55.

I will see how it does after playing for a couple hours solid, but even if it stays around or at 60c I'm thrilled.

the thing to remember, is that I'm running my fans at absolute lowest possible. If I crank them up, I see drops in temps immediately.. usually between 4-7c both on CPU and GPU.. usually higher on GPU, again, since its first in the loop.


----------



## fixall

Oh man it's awesome. The place I bought my Titan X and EK backplate from forgot to give me the screws for the backplate so no pics until I get that installed, but so far the performance has been well worth the cost of admission. After about three hours of testing Grand Theft Auto 5 and Fallout 4 the highest temps I've seen on the GPU is 41c (a drop of nearly 40 degrees!) and 70c on the CPU (this is according to Realtemp, Precision X claims the highest temp I reached on the CPU is 63). I find this very impressive... With an overclocked CPU and GPU in the loop my CPU temps at load are only two or three degrees warmer than when I was running a Corsair h110 with just the CPU in the loop. The best part is definitely the noise reduction (and I have a somewhat aggressive fan profile at the moment) compared to the stock Titan X cooler. With GPU temps as manageable as they are, I'm going to play around with my fan curve for an even quieter system. I'm thinking a CPU delidding might be in the future too.

For reference, I'm running a 4770K @4.5Ghz and a Titan X @1400Mhz and I'm pushing the GPU for all it's worth with a 2560x1440 144hz monitor.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Awesome news! Glad that you're too having a great experience.

Ive been itching to play around with it more all day. Thank god its the weekend


----------



## malanden

Got all my parts. Install was super easy. I disliked the thermal pads for the memory for my prefilled graphics card. I had two that fell apart. It was such a PITA to do this.

I have a I7 4790K, overclocked to 4.6, with 1.213 volts, idling around 37 degrees, with the Asus r9 290x DCII. Fan speed is 20-30% tops for this thermal band.

Case is Corsair Obsidian 750


----------



## Fallendreams

If anyone was wondering about SLI and EK-Predator 360 with pre fill water blocks here you go. (Sorry about the phone pictures.) Hooked up my other rig with the 360 to see how well this would do. Its little messy at the moment and I plan on running the tubing differently some how inside the 900d.




Just hooked it up. Here is quick test before I have to head out.

CPU: I7 5960x
GPUs: Titan X SLI
Fan Profile: Max. (I need to buy PWM extender to reach the motherboard PWM connector.)

Temps idle
CPU: 25c~ 32c
GPUs: 26c ~ 30c

Load Temps CPU ([email protected])
Intel Burn Test Max Temp 50c

Load Temps (SLI [email protected])
3DMARK after a couple benchmarks max temps 41c

I plan overclocking my CPU and GPU this weekend. Decided to do some stock tests first so I can do comparison later on.


----------



## iammurphy

5930k at 4.0 ghz
980 ti at 1475 mhz 8000 on memory

Played witcher 3 for 2 hours tonight cpu and gpu were around 55 - 60c. Higest was 61c on gpu.

Have fans at 50% which is inauible over the speakers in the monitor.

had trouble with install of gpu block first time ive done it used the wrong screws and pulled the standoffs out lol


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Oh me first. Test : Clock 1500 and 30mins Heaven. Give max temps.


Here you go:

Heaven #1 - 30 Minutes
CPU Max - 71c > 4.6, 1.37vid
GPU Max - 62c > 1415/3900 120% (no V inc.)

-- before next run, installed a second 140mm fan at the top to help exhaust hot air buildip > took off HT on my CPU and took down voltage to 1.36, left @ 4.6ghz --

Heaven #2 - 30 Minutes
CPU Max - 69C > 4.6, 1.36v
GPU Max - 60C > 1500/3900 120% (no V)

Monitor: 3440 x 1440, 100HZ GSync (varied between 60-95fps)
Fans: 3x120 on the 360 Predator > all fans at only 700-800 RPM.

I'm honestly thrilled by this. The loudest thing in my case is the PSU which I will be replacing.. If not for that, I'd hear almost nothing from my PC.


----------



## Razzaa

The 360 doesn't fit in my Enthoo luxe. I had to top mount it and my fans stick out above the top of my case. Thinking of modding my case so it fits inside. Has anyone taken the fans off the rad? How do I get those screws out?


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> The 360 doesn't fit in my Enthoo luxe. I had to top mount it and my fans stick out above the top of my case. Thinking of modding my case so it fits inside. Has anyone taken the fans off the rad? How do I get those screws out?


You just need to use an Allen key that fits the screws.. I had to dig through our toolbox to find one that fits since EK doesn't provide one.

You'll need to cut the bindings, one from each corner of the fans.


----------



## hemon

Hi,

for those who own the EK-Predator 240mm or 360mm: Does the pump makes at IDLE any noise (buzz sound or whatever)?

Thanks for every feedback.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> for those who own the EK-Predator 240mm or 360mm: Does the pump makes at IDLE any noise (buzz sound or whatever)?
> 
> Thanks for every feedback.


My pump does yes. If I hover my head overtop of my case I can hear some higher pitched noise. Its pretty inaudible unless you sit very close to it.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> My pump does yes. If I hover my head overtop of my case I can hear some higher pitched noise. Its pretty inaudible unless you sit very close to it.


Thank you very much for the reply.

I had a subtle noise with the EVGA Hybrid which I sent back because of this. I work at home in a very silent ambient.

Can you hear the pump noise with no ambient noise around you? Can you reduce the RPM of the pump in order to reduce the pump noise further?


----------



## drop24

I'm having a problem with my 240 unit. First boot up of the day the pump is not working. It just makes a tapping sound every few seconds. If I reboot once or twice it eventually starts going. I only noticed it due to the weird noise and the fact that my CPU temps were higher than normal. Any advice? Is there a way to jump start it better? Perhaps set my minimum PWM fan setting higher in BIOS?


----------



## iNcontroL

I was wondering if this is a good idea for my scenario. I have the Predator 240 and was planning on doing a push/pull setup but see that the radiator is too big for adding another fan for push... But only on one side because my memory modules get in the way. What would be the result of me adding just a single fan in push, this fan would be in the slot closest to the pump, not only that but it'd be a different fan all together. Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC 3000 RPM PWM fan with a static pressure of 7.63.

I don't much care about noise, I just want the best performance I can get with what I have. My main concern in doing this is that the uneven fan setup (2 Pull / 1 Push) will either perform worse or that the 3000 RPM fan with that much static pressure would force the 2200 RPM Vadar that's in pull to spin faster than it can handle and damage it.

Any input?


----------



## drop24

I would only push/pull fans of the same make and model or you're going to get airflow turbulence and noise. You could do two Noctuas on one half and on Vardar on the other if you were so inclined. I'd probably just go with 3 Noctuas though so as to not trigger my fan autism.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Thank you very much for the reply.
> 
> I had a subtle noise with the EVGA Hybrid which I sent back because of this. I work at home in a very silent ambient.
> 
> Can you hear the pump noise with no ambient noise around you? Can you reduce the RPM of the pump in order to reduce the pump noise further?


I'd call it a light buzzing sound. Really not that bad. I am using my pump at what I beleive is the lowest possible setting. The only noise around me in my room is my PC and the clickety clack of my keyboard. At the lowest speed, the pump should be pretty tough to hear. I certainly hear everything else in my case above the pump noise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> I'm having a problem with my 240 unit. First boot up of the day the pump is not working. It just makes a tapping sound every few seconds. If I reboot once or twice it eventually starts going. I only noticed it due to the weird noise and the fact that my CPU temps were higher than normal. Any advice? Is there a way to jump start it better? Perhaps set my minimum PWM fan setting higher in BIOS?


You could definitely try a bit higher fan setting if you have the pump connected to it, just to see if it helps.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> My pump does yes. If I hover my head overtop of my case I can hear some higher pitched noise. Its pretty inaudible unless you sit very close to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the reply.
> 
> I had a subtle noise with the EVGA Hybrid which I sent back because of this. I work at home in a very silent ambient.
> 
> Can you hear the pump noise with no ambient noise around you? Can you reduce the RPM of the pump in order to reduce the pump noise further?
Click to expand...

I can for sure confirm that you should be able to lower the RPMs of that pump. If not via the onboard connection, with the use of a reasonable fan controller.

I have 2 DDCs in my Dual DDC v2 top which I scaled one back to zero RPM and the other lessened to 50% and you couldn't hear it hardly at all unless you put your head next to it. Shoot my RAID0 array was louder and that could only be heard over the rest of my system because my fans were on the last channel of my FC and I had those dialed back to an almost inaudible speed.

No I don't have Predator yet but the information is still sound (npi) due to the style of pump EK chose to go with. I suspect that if you fit a vibration dampener between the fans and the case that you would hear less of the noise you're getting as well.









~Ceadder


----------



## malanden

I can hear my pump at idle, when I stick my ear right up to the 5.25 openings that I have not replaced. Outside of that, I have to strain to hear it. As I type this, the keyboard makes more noise than the pump, hence, I cannot hear it. Any background noise pretty much drowns out the pump.

As for the fans, wow these are quiet. I was running 5 fans before, plus the big NH-14 for the CPU. I mean, there are times I actually stop and lean over to listen if my water cooling system is working, because I cannot hear anything.


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I can for sure confirm that you should be able to lower the RPMs of that pump.


You can for sure confirm? The pump is connected to an onboard header on the unit controller not a regular PWM CPU header. There is a chance that it just runs at a set RPM and not up and down with the PWM signal.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I can for sure confirm that you should be able to lower the RPMs of that pump.
> 
> 
> 
> You can for sure confirm? The pump is connected to an onboard header on the unit controller not a regular PWM CPU header. There is a chance that it just runs at a set RPM and not up and down with the PWM signal.
Click to expand...

The pump is pwm and adjusts alongside the fans, guaranteed.


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The pump is pwm and adjusts alongside the fans, guaranteed.


Good to know that. Is there a minimum PWM % that the pump needs to run? Sometimes when I boot the pump isn't turning on. Default minimum PWM on my motherboard is 20%.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The pump is pwm and adjusts alongside the fans, guaranteed.


Do you know if the hub is powerful enough to run 6 F4 Vardars (push/pull) with a Y splitter ? Or do I need a Y splitter with a molex ?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The pump is pwm and adjusts alongside the fans, guaranteed.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if the hub is powerful enough to run 6 F4 Vardars (push/pull) with a Y splitter ? Or do I need a Y splitter with a molex ?
Click to expand...

We ran 9 Vardars and the pump off the Predator hub with no problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The pump is pwm and adjusts alongside the fans, guaranteed.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know that. Is there a minimum PWM % that the pump needs to run? Sometimes when I boot the pump isn't turning on. Default minimum PWM on my motherboard is 20%.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what it is for the pump, but I'm positive it's not 20%, the fans are at least 25% IIRC, I wouldn't run the unit below 30-35%.


----------



## Ceadderman

derrickwm, do you know the wattage specs per channel of the hub? My OCD inquires.









Also do you have a firm date on the AMD version?









~Ceadder


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> We ran 9 Vardars and the pump off the Predator hub with no problems.


Perfect. I'm going to buy everything today, can't wait !


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> derrickwm, do you know the wattage specs per channel of the hub? My OCD inquires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also do you have a firm date on the AMD version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Sata recommended power limit is around 25W, so around 6W per channel.

Extended range Vardars are about 2W each. So I wouldn't recommend doing anything more than 1 Predator DDC (6w) or 3 Extended Range fans per channel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> We ran 9 Vardars and the pump off the Predator hub with no problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect. I'm going to buy everything today, can't wait !
Click to expand...

Great!


----------



## Ceadderman

Cool. Good to know what the range is.

Launch date for the AMD versions? I am being patient. Just would like to know if it's set yet.









~Ceadder


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Sata recommended power limit is around 25W, so around 6W per channel.
> 
> Extended range Vardars are about 2W each. So I wouldn't recommend doing anything more than 1 Predator DDC (6w) or 3 Extended Range fans per channel.
> Great!


so is that why this kits pump runs at 6w to for the single channel envelop?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Sata recommended power limit is around 25W, so around 6W per channel.
> 
> Extended range Vardars are about 2W each. So I wouldn't recommend doing anything more than 1 Predator DDC (6w) or 3 Extended Range fans per channel.
> Great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so is that why this kits pump runs at 6w to for the single channel envelop?
Click to expand...

Nah, we needed a low wattage pump in order for the unit to bleed properly.


----------



## Ceadderman

So am assuming AMD units are still under NDA?









~Ceadder


----------



## iNcontroL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> I would only push/pull fans of the same make and model or you're going to get airflow turbulence and noise. You could do two Noctuas on one half and on Vardar on the other if you were so inclined. I'd probably just go with 3 Noctuas though so as to not trigger my fan autism.


Wouldn't I want the Noctua fan as the single push fan because of the higher RPMs and Static Pressure because of the thick rad? Also I can't go with 3 as of now so it's either 2 Vadars in Pull or 2 Vadars in Pull and 1 Noctua in Push


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> So am assuming AMD units are still under NDA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Not under NDA.....only that we don't provide a date for it.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> So am assuming AMD units are still under NDA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not under NDA.....only that we don't provide a date for it.
Click to expand...

Soon™


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> We ran 9 Vardars and the pump off the Predator hub with no problems.
> I'm not sure what it is for the pump, but I'm positive it's not 20%, the fans are at least 25% IIRC, I wouldn't run the unit below 30-35%.


Ok thanks. If the fans can be run as low as 25% PWM but the pump needs 35% I think I'll hook the Predator PWM wire up to the CPU mobo header set to 35% as a minimum. Then I'll hook up a seperate PWM splitter to the CPU OPT mobo header set to 25% minimum and hook the Vardars up to that instead of the onboard Predator controller. That way the fans can be quieter at idle and actually take advantage of the Extended Range that they offer to run slower.


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> Wouldn't I want the Noctua fan as the single push fan because of the higher RPMs and Static Pressure because of the thick rad? Also I can't go with 3 as of now so it's either 2 Vadars in Pull or 2 Vadars in Pull and 1 Noctua in Push


Yeah that makes sense. Vardars in push/pull and Noctua in pull.


----------



## ssj92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malanden*
> 
> Got all my parts. Install was super easy. I disliked the thermal pads for the memory for my prefilled graphics card. I had two that fell apart. It was such a PITA to do this.
> 
> I have a I7 4790K, overclocked to 4.6, with 1.213 volts, idling around 37 degrees, with the Asus r9 290x DCII. Fan speed is 20-30% tops for this thermal band.
> 
> Case is Corsair Obsidian 750


Does the EK360 fit in the 750D the other way? With the pump/res on the rear side?

If not, can you still install a 5.25" drive in the bottom slot and have the 360 installed the way you have it?

Thanks


----------



## Metros

I can confirm the EK Predator 360mm fits in the Corsair 780t at the top, going to move it though, so the pump is by the optical bay


----------



## smithydan

Trying to find out something here. How much is the tax on EK's website and can it be avoided?


----------



## malanden

It does fit, HOWEVER, i couldn't find any information from EK on how tight we could bend the hoses. It appeared to be a very tight fit the other way, one hose was turned pretty hard, i decided to do it the other way.


----------



## ssj92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malanden*
> 
> It does fit, HOWEVER, i couldn't find any information from EK on how tight we could bend the hoses. It appeared to be a very tight fit the other way, one hose was turned pretty hard, i decided to do it the other way.


So you think I can fit my Blu-Ray drive in the most bottom slot even with the EK 360 radiator mounted the same way as you?


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Trying to find out something here. How much is the tax on EK's website and can it be avoided?


I can't comment on the tax necessarily, but what I can say is that buying direct from EK is the cheapest you will find the unit (unless retailers sell it for zero profit). Most places I see are selling it for $340ish CDN before tax. I paid under $340 w/ free shipping, but had to pay for customs. In other countries, it likely will be cheaper to get from EK directly.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> I can't comment on the tax necessarily, but what I can say is that buying direct from EK is the cheapest you will find the unit (unless retailers sell it for zero profit). Most places I see are selling it for $340ish CDN before tax. I paid under $340 w/ free shipping, but had to pay for customs. In other countries, it likely will be cheaper to get from EK directly.


Okay.

Retailers like PPCs are selling it at the same price but just that their shipping is more. Yes I will have to pay handling fees regardless of who I use but their(EK) tax shoots the price up to US$290+ which is basiicaly $50 additional.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> I can't comment on the tax necessarily, but what I can say is that buying direct from EK is the cheapest you will find the unit (unless retailers sell it for zero profit). Most places I see are selling it for $340ish CDN before tax. I paid under $340 w/ free shipping, but had to pay for customs. In other countries, it likely will be cheaper to get from EK directly.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.
> 
> Retailers like PPCs are selling it at the same price but just that their shipping is more. Yes I will have to pay handling fees regardless of who I use but their(EK) tax shoots the price up to US$290+ which is basiicaly $50 additional.
Click to expand...

Where are you located? AFAIK our webshop shouldn't charge anyone in the US taxes.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Where are you located? AFAIK our webshop shouldn't charge anyone in the US taxes.


Barbados.

It is strange because the shipping is like 'DPD Express $ 5.37' and before it was like 60 something with other options(other couriers) and no tax. Not sure if Barbados is being treated like a EU country in your online system.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Where are you located? AFAIK our webshop shouldn't charge anyone in the US taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Barbados.
> 
> It is strange because the shipping is like 'DPD Express $ 5.37' and before it was like 60 something with other options(other couriers) and no tax. Not sure if Barbados is being treated like a EU country in your online system.
Click to expand...

Strange, I have forwarded this to the web shop guys.


----------



## struttingsoul

I managed to fit the 360 in a corsair 450d lol got to clean up the cut a bit and also going to be moving to acrylic piping as I don't like all the loose hose.


----------



## HatallaS

Any one managed to put it inside a 780t in the front (360)?


----------



## hemon

Hi, for those who own the EK-Predator 240mm or 360mm: Does the pump makes at IDLE any noise (buzz sound or whatever)? Thanks.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Where are you located? AFAIK our webshop shouldn't charge anyone in the US taxes.


Same here. California. Tax is $55

***Guys when you checkout, select country/state the tax will go away***


----------



## HatallaS

The isn't that noisy. The fans at 2000rpm yes.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Where are you located? AFAIK our webshop shouldn't charge anyone in the US taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Barbados.
> 
> It is strange because the shipping is like 'DPD Express $ 5.37' and before it was like 60 something with other options(other couriers) and no tax. Not sure if Barbados is being treated like a EU country in your online system.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Where are you located? AFAIK our webshop shouldn't charge anyone in the US taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. California. Tax is $55
> 
> ***Guys when you checkout, select country/state the tax will go away***
Click to expand...

@smithydan please try what @st0necold has done. Go through the entire checkout process and see if tax and shipping auto adjust. We tried it on our end and Barbados wasn't charged for tax. The store is IP based, so if you happen to be traveling right now, then you will see EU VAT. Let me know if it works.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> The isn't that noisy. The fans at 2000rpm yes.


Thanks for the answer.

It is "silence" at IDLE? It is louder than air fan at full load?


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> @smithydan
> please try what @st0necold
> has done. Go through the entire checkout process and see if tax and shipping auto adjust. We tried it on our end and Barbados wasn't charged for tax. The store is IP based, so if you happen to be traveling right now, then you will see EU VAT. Let me know if it works.


No states here, lol. I just entered the Zip and it worked. Thanks @st0necold and @derickwm


----------



## Vesimas

Maybe someone already asked but what about a prefilled QDC 240 PE Rad to expand more the loop?


----------



## struttingsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Thanks for the answer.
> 
> It is "silence" at IDLE? It is louder than air fan at full load?


My fan's typically run at 240rpm (which is barely running at all) and the CPU stays around 32C so far and depending on what I do sometimes goes up to 39C.

When I walk in to my computer room I can't even tell there is a computer running - funny story actually.. When I originally built my computer I thought that when it was booting up it was immediately crashing as I'd hear the fans boot up and then the computer would go dead silent and I thought I had a hardware issue - turns out I just had a wrong DVI cable plugged in lol But just goes to show how silent the unit really is.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

After doing some more testing with my unit (OC [email protected], OC 980TI) I found that in some ranges, the pump can get a very loud vibration to it.

With my unit, I have now been ramping the pump up and down through different ranges of RPM. If the pump is running at 1100-1300 RPM, it makes a pretty low whirring noise. If I push it up to 1400-1600RPM, it vibrates to the point of making my entire case emit this loud hum. If I then continue to push it up farther, the hum starts to ride up a bit in pitch, but gets less loud the higher it goes.

Once I hit around 2000-2300rpm, the pump for the most part is quiet. No crazy hum, and no real issue as it is with lower rpm. I kept testing, pushing it up to 3000rpm, but at that speed I find that it makes an audible high pitch whirring. So in the end, I settled to set the speed between 2000-2300.

One other thing I was testing for was to see how much flow rate was impacting performance.
What I had discovered is that there isn't much of a difference between the pump running at 1000/2000/or 3000.

I was playing Witcher 3 for a couple hours last night, so this was my testing application. That game always pushes my system to high temps since my CPU & GPU are heavily overclocked.

Overall, temps stayed pretty much the same across the board. I left my fan speeds the same, and only changed the RPM on the Pump. After playing for around 30-40 minutes before changing to another speed, in the end it seemed to have little effect, other than a difference in noise obviously.

So then I tried just playing with fan speed, leaving the pump speed at 2000-2200RPM. This was where I saw the most dramatic difference in performance. I don't have any exact RPM speeds on the fan as I am controlling them via 4-port fan controller, but simply turning two of the fans up a bit (still fairly inaudible - if I had to guess I'd say they were running at maybe 1000-1200) This tended to limit the temps to 60ish on the GPU and 66-67 on the CPU.

So in the end I think I found the ideal settings for my system.. others mileage will vary, but this is the sweet spot in my case.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *struttingsoul*
> 
> I managed to fit the 360 in a corsair 450d lol got to clean up the cut a bit and also going to be moving to acrylic piping as I don't like all the loose hose.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did you had to mod anything?


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *struttingsoul*
> 
> My fan's typically run at 240rpm (which is barely running at all) and the CPU stays around 32C so far and depending on what I do sometimes goes up to 39C.
> 
> When I walk in to my computer room I can't even tell there is a computer running - funny story actually.. When I originally built my computer I thought that when it was booting up it was immediately crashing as I'd hear the fans boot up and then the computer would go dead silent and I thought I had a hardware issue - turns out I just had a wrong DVI cable plugged in lol But just goes to show how silent the unit really is.


jesus HC how cold is your room?
With my internals at 28* and a room at 25. i idle both at 36.

Are both your CPU and GPU on one unit?

I think i put to much TP, i go up to 60* or up, in the H440 with no front or top panel. so my GPU is breathing 100% fresh air. i would have thought a 360 for a single GPU running at 1.28v would be overkill, but not so much.


----------



## struttingsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Did you had to mod anything?


Yep - I had to cut out the 5.25 bay (side and bottom) to make it fit in the front of the case. The top fan sits behind the 5.25 bay panels on the front of the case but it seems to be able to adequately push out the heat around them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> jesus HC how cold is your room?
> With my internals at 28* and a room at 25. i idle both at 36.
> 
> Are both your CPU and GPU on one unit?
> 
> I think i put to much TP, i go up to 60* or up, in the H440 with no front or top panel. so my GPU is breathing 100% fresh air. i would have thought a 360 for a single GPU running at 1.28v would be overkill, but not so much.


My room is normally around 22C - I have a GTX980 and a i7-6700k being water cooled by the loop. Eventually when I use acrylic piping I will be expanding that to include a mono block for my motherboard instead of just the CPU.

For thermal paste on the CPU I just put a little tiny drop, on the GPU I did the star pattern that they recommended.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *struttingsoul*
> 
> Yep - I had to cut out the 5.25 bay (side and bottom) to make it fit in the front of the case. The top fan sits behind the 5.25 bay panels on the front of the case but it seems to be able to adequately push out the heat around them.


If you're case is black maybe you can find some 5 1/4 drive covers that are mesh? I had a few laying around here but think I tossed em in the last purge. Pretty sure they came out of a cooler Master storm sniper.


----------



## iammurphy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> jesus HC how cold is your room?
> With my internals at 28* and a room at 25. i idle both at 36.
> 
> Are both your CPU and GPU on one unit?
> 
> I think i put to much TP, i go up to 60* or up, in the H440 with no front or top panel. so my GPU is breathing 100% fresh air. i would have thought a 360 for a single GPU running at 1.28v would be overkill, but not so much.


Same experience here, 5930k at 4.3 @ 1.2v and 980 ti at 1450mhz 8000 mem and my gpu gets to highest ive seen is 62c. Cpu on burn in test 65c fans running at 1250 rpm. Room is around 24c.

Idle is 28c to 35c


----------



## HatallaS

The Titan and 980 once OC do run pretty hot.

I think I will take it apart change the TP and add a reservoir. Just not enough water I think.

On an other note, the fans at 1600rpm and 2100rpm gives the exact same temps.

I will try the Linus fans next month.


----------



## trojandan

Just got setup this weekend. 780ti kingpin was running around 82-83c after 62-65:thumb:


----------



## iammurphy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> The Titan and 980 once OC do run pretty hot.
> 
> I think I will take it apart change the TP and add a reservoir. Just not enough water I think.
> 
> On an other note, the fans at 1600rpm and 2100rpm gives the exact same temps.
> 
> I will try the Linus fans next month.


Fans running at max rpm drop my temps by about 10c. Idles and load, ; but it is stupid loud to do lol


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iammurphy*
> 
> Fans running at max rpm drop my temps by about 10c. Idles and load, ; but it is stupid loud to do lol


This was why I tried to change the fans to lower rpm noctuas. Although they are super quiet, they are not as good at directing the air through the radiator as the vardars are. That said, I don't have the right noctuas for that purpose, so I replaced the vardars and just run them at around half speed or less using a fan controller.

My TI oced pretty heavily mixes out at around 62-64 now and its still super quiet.


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojandan*
> 
> Just got setup this weekend. 780ti kingpin was running around 82-83c after 62-65:thumb:


Nice!! Do you have any more photos?


----------



## st0necold

EK--

if I get the 360 unit will I be able to add blocks to my 980ti Classified's with the QD mechanism?


----------



## trojandan

Thanks! I'll post some picks tomorrow. Very happy with the results.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> EK--
> 
> if I get the 360 unit will I be able to add blocks to my 980ti Classified's with the QD mechanism?


That is the purpose of the 360 over the 240 is mainly to quickly connect up cpu & gpu waterblock.

For the 360 cooling 2x 980TI AND a CPU would likely be too much, however if you were to go one CPU and one GPU, or 2x GPU it should do just fine.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> That is the purpose of the 360 over the 240 is mainly to quickly connect up cpu & gpu waterblock.
> 
> For the 360 cooling 2x 980TI AND a CPU would likely be too much, however if you were to go one CPU and one GPU, or 2x GPU it should do just fine.


Could you use the QDC's and link two Predator 360s, a CPU and two prefilled GPU blocks with the GPUs in the first and third slots on a standard quad GPU motherboard? Or would the bottom fittings and hoses on the lower GPU block interfere with the top card?









I ask (again) because I'm terrible at building custom loops and that would be the easiest way for myself.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> That is the purpose of the 360 over the 240 is mainly to quickly connect up cpu & gpu waterblock.
> 
> For the 360 cooling 2x 980TI AND a CPU would likely be too much, however if you were to go one CPU and one GPU, or 2x GPU it should do just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you use the QDC's and link two Predator 360s, a CPU and two prefilled GPU blocks with the GPUs in the first and third slots on a standard quad GPU motherboard? Or would the bottom fittings and hoses on the lower GPU block interfere with the top card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask (again) because I'm terrible at building custom loops and that would be the easiest way for myself.
Click to expand...

Only issue is you'd have 2 CPU blocks unless you drained one to remove it


----------



## KedarWolf

Yes, I had never thought of that. If I have to drain one I think it would be better to get a 360 for the CPU and a 360 for the two GPUs and instead of the QDCs two regular blocks and a terminal joining them. My case supports three 360s so I might get one 360 for the CPU and join two 360s with three blocks and a terminal for tri-sli.









Mind you I'm not rich and it would be buying one item each month until i have what i need. Or a bunch of items income tax refund time next spring.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Yes, I had never thought of that. If I have to drain one I think it would be better to get a 360 for the CPU and a 360 for the two GPUs and instead of the QDCs two regular blocks and a terminal joining them. My case supports three 360s so I might get one 360 for the CPU and join two 360s with three blocks and a terminal for tri-sli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mind you I'm not rich and it would be buying one item each month until i have what i need. Or a bunch of items income tax refund time next spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking at your rigs specs makes me think otherwise


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Looking at your rigs specs makes me think otherwise


Good eye... waiting to see his response lol


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Looking at your rigs specs makes me think otherwise


I was lucky to get 10 years of back taxes back, a huge refund. No way I could afford this system otherwise, or a lot of it anyways. I'm lucky if I have $400 a month for new hardware otherwise. And that's after I pay $550 a month in child support. Sometimes I borrow money if a piece of the system goes over $400 or so from people who trust me.

So yes, I don't normally have money for system parts like Titan X's, 1.2TB Intel 750s etc.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Looking at your rigs specs makes me think otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was lucky to get 10 years of back taxes back, a huge refund. No way I could afford this system otherwise, or a lot of it anyways. I'm lucky if I have $400 a month for new hardware otherwise. And that's after I pay $550 a month in child support. Sometimes I borrow money if a piece of the system goes over $400 or so from people who trust me.
> 
> So yes, I don't normally have money for system parts like Titan X's, 1.2TB Intel 750s etc.
Click to expand...

Fair enough! For what you want to do, considering the rig you're looking to cool, you're probably best starting with a Predator 360. Then slowly adding GPU blocks, and eventually a second radiator, and maybe another pump, and turning it into a full custom loop by the end. That's the beauty of Predator, you can start small and grow it over time and you won't have to throw away or sell anything in the process


----------



## trojandan

No kidding looking at those specs LOL


----------



## NIGos

Hi all,

I recently bought and installed a Predator 360 QDC + Titan X Nickel+Acetal QDC ready wb, and, while I'm definitely impressed with the performance (GPU Occed to 1470MHz barely ever over 58°) I noticed that the pump makes a rattling noise when the unit is running above 14%. Is anyone else experiencing this issue?

With the PWM header connected to the CPU FAN (on an Asus Gene VI) it is my understanding that both pump and fans will be regulated at the same time; would it improve my situation to make the pump run at fixed RPMs (at a range where there is no noise) and just PWM control the fans? Which range would work best for fixed rpm and low pump noise?


----------



## darthdirty

my goal with the 360 is to buy 2 of them and run a CPU and and 2 GPU.... i have read some of the forum. Am i correct in reading that i will not be able to get rid of one of the CPU block? i dont want to have to cut the hoses or anything like that.


----------



## trojandan

Here you go.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthdirty*
> 
> my goal with the 360 is to buy 2 of them and run a CPU and and 2 GPU.... i have read some of the forum. Am i correct in reading that i will not be able to get rid of one of the CPU block? i dont want to have to cut the hoses or anything like that.


If you buy two 360, both will have the cpu waterblock attached, so you'd have to remove one in order to do as you'd suggested.


----------



## EasyLover

Dear,

I've EK Predator 360. I'm interested in temps that this unit is giving you please. What were temps like before GPU Water Block and what are temps like with GPU Water Block. I'm looking forward for the same approach with my Strix 980 Ti. I'm using i7 5930k on Asus Rampage V Extreme.


----------



## EasyLover

Likewise thinking what you are but unfortunately your contention is correct. You can remove CPU Water block but then you would be needing standard fittings with hosings as you may not be able to use QDC.


----------



## darthdirty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> If you buy two 360, both will have the cpu waterblock attached, so you'd have to remove one in order to do as you'd suggested.


how would i remove the CPU block?


----------



## EasyLover

Check this vid for draining the unit.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTpqRIweeD0

If you are going this route then I would recommend you to buy one EK Pred 360 and one pre-filled water block for your one graphics card. Put your CPU and one graphics card under EK Pred 360. For the second card, grab 240mm version but don't buy pre-filled water block for the graphics card. Buy coolant separately.

Good Luck.


----------



## darthdirty

ty, ill take a look when i get home from work


----------



## EasyLover

No worries. We are in same boat


----------



## HatallaS

Can any WC guru or EKWB guys answer this, the predator does a good job, but not as much as I thought it would, would adding a larger reservoir help.
I would guess more water would lower its overall temperature.


----------



## EasyLover

@HatallaS What are your temps like and what are your ambient temps. I'm also having a same contention.


----------



## NIGos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGos*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I recently bought and installed a Predator 360 QDC + Titan X Nickel+Acetal QDC ready wb, and, while I'm definitely impressed with the performance (GPU Occed to 1470MHz barely ever over 58°) I noticed that the pump makes a rattling noise when the unit is running above 14%. Is anyone else experiencing this issue?
> 
> With the PWM header connected to the CPU FAN (on an Asus Gene VI) it is my understanding that both pump and fans will be regulated at the same time; would it improve my situation to make the pump run at fixed RPMs (at a range where there is no noise) and just PWM control the fans? Which range would work best for fixed rpm and low pump noise?


Ok just to provide an update on the issue; the noise was in the end caused by one of the Vardar fans (the one on the opposite side of the pump)... above roughly 550 RPMs it starts rattling. Does anyone know if a sort of advanced RMA is possible with EKWB or if they send fan replacements?


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyLover*
> 
> @HatallaS What are your temps like and what are your ambient temps. I'm also having a same contention.


i find that the fans at 800 to 1500 RPM makes no difference. and anything above 2000 is just painful.

So with a Titan X OC at 1.28v i am at 63 at 98%.
With that much space i should never be above 50*. something is wrong here.

My ambient temps are about 23 to 26 degrees depending on how much heat the system lets out.

I am running the H440 with no front or top panels, so technically there are no better options out there other than a test bench.


----------



## EasyLover

63C for the graphics card? What about CPU? Or are you using this rad only with graphics card please?


----------



## EasyLover

I've been playing with the fan connectors on Asus Rampage V Extreme. In my opinion the factory settings would not give you best solution. Here is what I've done. I've connected two vardar fans on a single channel on my motherboard. One vardar fan on CPU fan header. Pump connector is connected on Fan1 position on the splitter hub of the radiator. The hub connector is then connected on a second channel of the motherboard. In this way, I can monitor and control the pump and fans separately and it will help in lowering the temps.


----------



## HatallaS

I have a x61 on my CPU, it does a great job and I love the app.
So yeah it's only cooling my gpu.

I found a custom panel for the define S that will open the front of the case up.
So I will move to it shortly, add the reservoir and redo the thermal paste and will be switching it for an othe one.


----------



## HatallaS

i have a temperature sensors couple of inches away from the rad showing me the temp inside the case, it goes to a max of 32.
I also changed the fans to push, and I can feel a lot of back pressure in front of the case. So having them in pull must be better I think.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Can any WC guru or EKWB guys answer this, the predator does a good job, but not as much as I thought it would, would adding a larger reservoir help.
> I would guess more water would lower its overall temperature.


About the only thing adding a larger reservoir would do is to change the aesthetics. It is commonly held that you would need to have several extra gallons of coolant before a reservoir would make a noticeable effect on temperatures.

Turning up the fans and/or adding a second set of fans will provide a noticeable boost to cooling performance.

Out of curiosity what are you defining as "a good job"? How are temperatures, and what kind of load are you using to get those temperatures?


----------



## Ceadderman

Adding a larger Res shouldn't help temps. Once added maybe, but eventually the temps will stabilize and you'd be back to square one.

Are you running Push Pull?

~Ceadder


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> *Adding a larger Res shouldn't help temps*. Once added maybe, but eventually the temps will stabilize and you'd be back to square one.
> 
> Are you running Push Pull?
> 
> ~Ceadder


Adding a larger res will help lower temps if you move to a 3-Gallon internal volumetric reservoir *, that's 11liters, or 11,000ml capacity, that's when ambient really becomes your friend.









EK could start making larger reservoirs, the 3-gallon size, the 5-gallon size.

*I read that somewhere.









.


----------



## trojandan

I was hoping to setup a push pull configuration and was wondering if these would be the same fans on the 360 but just in black? Any help would be appreciated.

https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-vardar-f4-120er-2200rpm


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojandan*
> 
> I was hoping to setup a push pull configuration and was wondering if these would be the same fans on the 360 but just in black? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-vardar-f4-120er-2200rpm


Yes they are the same


----------



## trojandan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yes they are the same


Thanks!


----------



## HatallaS

I bought 3 noctua industrial fans and will redo the tubing since they are a bit short. Is it ok if I flush again the system and reuse the water or I should use fresh coolant?

I will try push pull, but since noctua are so expensive I will try push pull with them and the vardars.

But I am curious about the liquid temperature, so I will also get a probe to plug in the unit.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> *Adding a larger Res shouldn't help temps*. Once added maybe, but eventually the temps will stabilize and you'd be back to square one.
> 
> Are you running Push Pull?
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adding a larger res will help lower temps if you move to a 3-Gallon internal volumetric reservoir *, that's 11liters, or 11,000ml capacity, that's when ambient really becomes your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EK could start making larger reservoirs, the 3-gallon size, the 5-gallon size.
> 
> *I read that somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

And a hefty price tag to go along with the larger capacities. In the end the base coolant temp will stabilize. You'd need a rather large case to house it as well.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## bl4ckdot

Just mounted the EK GPU block on my 980Ti, it went pretty good except the fact that EK forgot one of the four M3 screw for the GPU. I had to use one of mine. Not a very big deal, but something went wrong in quality check !


----------



## HatallaS

what temps are you getting?

i find that the sweet spot is at 1800RPM, basically it's at that speed all the time, you can really hear them, and the perf is good all the way even at 98% it doesnt go higher than 57*.
Can't wait for the noctuas to get here and try push pull.


----------



## EasyLover

Noctua which one? I've Noctua AF-A14 and to tell you the truth they make hell of a noise hence the term Industrial fans







I was using two on my Corsair H110i GT and two as intake on the front. Still using Vardar fans on EK Pred 360 and they are doing me a very good job. The two intake Noctuas are now running at fixed RPM of 1200 RPM.


----------



## HatallaS

The nff12 ppc.

If they are not too loud I will have it run in push pull at 1500rpm. Right now the pump is the loudest thing in my rig, and that's with the panels open. On Saturday I will have the holes drills into the stock ones and put them back on. So a bit hotter but quieter.

Got to love winter, my room is not at a steady 22* (I don't have any AC in this room unfortunately) and now the CPU never goes above 45 (gotta love that x61) and the gpu is steady at 53* and deeps down to 40 during loads under 70%.

Still very tempted to buy two 60mm 360 rads and mounting them on the outside of the case and run a Frankenstein cooling setup.


----------



## EasyLover

ohhh man those 3000 rpm! I would say welcome to hell of noise


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> And a hefty price tag to go along with the larger capacities. In the end the base coolant temp will stabilize. You'd need a rather large case to house it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder


Was thinking more like a 5-Gallon reservoir mounted external to your chassis, or why not mount it external to your house? Winter temps should keep that 5 Gallons of coolant chilled nicely, most likely can turn off your fans. Simply route your D5 pump to your water blocks and your Outdoor Gravity-Fed Super Chiller-Reservoir.

(of course it would only work in the winter months, or very cold climates)

And you'd need to make the outdoor reservoir squirrel-proof and where I live, raccoon-proof.

These look pretty sweet. Just add an orange EK badge to your water tank and you're good to go.
























http://www.urbanpolytanks.com.au/slimline.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/p1010811_zpswkqgy83n.jpg.html


----------



## HatallaS

I was more thinking about a mini fridge. Keep my beers and coolant chill.


----------



## Alpina 7

Loving my Predator 360 so far. have had it for about In my 760T for 3 weeks and im very happy. cpu temps at idle are 25-28c and under load i dont get above 65 ever. thats with me overclocked to 4.4ghz on my 5820K.... DEF cant wait to add another 360 to the case and add the EK block for my 980ti gpu with the quick disconnect. cat wait!! i even add the 3mm UV LED's to my case and water block. looks real nice =)


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Loving my Predator 360 so far. have had it for about In my 760T for 3 weeks and im very happy. cpu temps at idle are 25-28c and under load i dont get above 65 ever. thats with me overclocked to 4.4ghz on my 5820K.... DEF cant wait to add another 360 to the case and add the EK block for my 980ti gpu with the quick disconnect. cat wait!! i even add the 3mm UV LED's to my case and water block. looks real nice =)


Do u have it on the front?


----------



## struttingsoul

Hey guys - just a heads up to look at the screws on the bottom of the CPU block and make sure they're tight - I noticed some liquid on my video card today near the socket and investigated further and found that the leak was between the copper bottom and the plastic part. I tightened the screws and I am hoping that fixed it.

I am a little on edge and worried about the quality of the block now and it potentially being a defect, definitely looking forward to ordering a monoblock on Thursday and replacing it.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Hi guys, I'm in need of help.
So I set up the predator and everything, but I can't control the fans at all. The EK hub is plugged on the CPU FAN, there is red led on the EK hub itself (I don't know if the color is important) and my motherboard say RPM is at 250 which seems correct since fans are really slow. The predator is in push pull setup with 4 pins Y splitters on the hub to connect the 6 fans. My motherboard is a Gigabyte Z97 SOC. On its bios I can only chose between quiet,normal,performance or full speed but it doesn't change anything. Same thing with Gigabyte software. What can I do ?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm in need of help.
> So I set up the predator and everything, but I can't control the fans at all. The EK hub is plugged on the CPU FAN, there is red led on the EK hub itself (I don't know if the color is important) and my motherboard say RPM is at 250 which seems correct since fans are really slow. The predator is in push pull setup with 4 pins Y splitters on the hub to connect the 6 fans. My motherboard is a Gigabyte Z97 SOC. On its bios I can only chose between quiet,normal,performance or full speed but it doesn't change anything. Same thing with Gigabyte software. What can I do ?


In the BIOS, you should have the possibility to set your CPU_FAN header control to "Manual" and then be able to set the PWM % you want.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> In the BIOS, you should have the possibility to set your CPU_FAN header control to "Manual" and then be able to set the PWM % you want.


I don't know if I'm blind or what, but I don't see any settings to do that


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> I don't know if I'm blind or what, but I don't see any settings to do that


It's weird. Since I don't have this board, I extracted my infos from the online manual on the GB website.


----------



## reset1101

As you can see, 240 fits in NZXT Switch 810 so you can update it in you compatibility list if you wish:


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It's weird. Since I don't have this board, I extracted my infos from the online manual on the GB website.


Well just came back from work. Motherboard died on me (no sign of life, can't start it, PSU was tested and works just fine). I had an awful luck this week. Anyone know a good z97 mb with good fans control (for both the predator fans and enthoo primo fans) ? I'm thinking about the Maximus VII Hero.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Well just came back from work. Motherboard died on me (no sign of life, can't start it, PSU was tested and works just fine). I had an awful luck this week. Anyone know a good z97 mb with good fans control (for both the predator fans and enthoo primo fans) ? I'm thinking about the Maximus VII Hero.


That's a bummer


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reset1101*
> 
> As you can see, 240 fits in NZXT Switch 810 so you can update it in you compatibility list if you wish:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I will, thanks!


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

I went to get a Predator 240 today at my local MicroCenter, but they gave me a EK 240L kit instead. Looks like you have to fill the loop yourself with that kit, and it comes with a small res. I'm fine with doing this, but I really want to know if it is any better performing or has any other pros/cons that anyone here is aware of.

I can still return it and they DO have the Predator in stock, but when I ordered online to pickup, I didn't look very hard at the box (as it looked exactly the same to me) until I got home.

Should I keep what I got or go return this kit for the Predator?


----------



## Ceadderman

Pros...

Simple to put together, comes with a solid pump and gives similar results.

Cons...

Simple to put together(for those who aren't loop savvy) comes with a pump that needs to be mounted elsewhere in the order and a touch noisier than a DDC and gives similar results.

Either way is solid, but if you're skittish about putting a custom loop together, Predator is the way to go. If you can do plumbing or if you work on your own car it's not difficult to go with that.










~Ceadder


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*
> 
> I went to get a Predator 240 today at my local MicroCenter, but they gave me a EK 240L kit instead. Looks like you have to fill the loop yourself with that kit, and it comes with a small res. I'm fine with doing this, but I really want to know if it is any better performing or has any other pros/cons that anyone here is aware of.
> 
> I can still return it and they DO have the Predator in stock, but when I ordered online to pickup, I didn't look very hard at the box (as it looked exactly the same to me) until I got home.
> 
> Should I keep what I got or go return this kit for the Predator?


I'd keep the kit and play with it for a couple weeks maybe even 29days







and then return it and get the Predator 240.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Pros...
> 
> Simple to put together, comes with a solid pump and gives similar results.
> 
> Cons...
> 
> Simple to put together(for those who aren't loop savvy) comes with a pump that needs to be mounted elsewhere in the order and a touch noisier than a DDC and gives similar results.
> 
> Either way is solid, but if you're skittish about putting a custom loop together, Predator is the way to go. If you can do plumbing or if you work on your own car it's not difficult to go with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I thought they had the same pump? I've never done a custom loop before, and always wanted to give it a shot, but if it is going to be noisy I'll go with the AIO.


----------



## HatallaS

Actually expanding the predator without QDC is way more work than building a loop. Just FYI.
Because you need to assemble everything out and bleed it, then fit everything back.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*
> 
> I thought they had the same pump? I've never done a custom loop before, and always wanted to give it a shot, but if it is going to be noisy I'll go with the AIO.


It is the same pump and will more likely be quieter considering itll come with/or buy the dampening legs. You wont get vibration noise either with it not being attached to a radiator. Secondly you get far more tubing to play around with if you add more blocks down the line, a viewable res/pump combo for very easy bleeding, and enough coolant concentrate to refill that system multiple times for future additions.


----------



## HowAmI

Only complaint is the thickness other than that it's nice. Is the 240 and 360 the same width (62mm)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*
> 
> I thought they had the same pump? I've never done a custom loop before, and always wanted to give it a shot, but if it is going to be noisy I'll go with the AIO.
> 
> 
> 
> It is the same pump and will more likely be quieter considering itll come with/or buy the dampening legs. You wont get vibration noise either with it not being attached to a radiator. Secondly you get far more tubing to play around with if you add more blocks down the line, a viewable res/pump combo for very easy bleeding, and enough coolant concentrate to refill that system multiple times for future additions.
Click to expand...

You are right that it is a DDC. I was thinking it was the 2.2. My bad.

But it's the 3.1 not the 3.2 so it's not the same pump. Similar but not the same.









~Ceadder


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Same pump as what? The Predators use a 3.1 also, so it's the same 6w 3.1 pump. There is no AIO using a 3.2 ddc, only custom route. Like me ?


----------



## Ceadderman

My bad. Earlier in this thread somebody stated it was a 3.2

After doing a search I found a newer post from EK-CEO stating that it's a 3.1










~Ceadder


----------



## Metros

EK Predator 360mm (stock fans) I am getting 58c average with a 5930K 4.4Ghz 1.3V during gaming.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> My bad. Earlier in this thread somebody stated it was a 3.2
> 
> After doing a search I found a newer post from EK-CEO stating that it's a 3.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


NBD. I wouldn't know what the difference is anyway. I just can't wait to get started on this! I'll post results here later just for the heck of it since I don't think there is a 240L Kit thread.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

3.1 is weaker then 3.2, head and flow wise, but Eks 3.1 is restricted to 6w to possibly extend lifespan and reduce wear. Generally for a cpu/gpu loop Eks 6w 3.1 is adequate.


----------



## Terreos

Has anyone added a gpu to a Predator 360? I was thinking of getting one and adding my titan x to the loop down the road. Would the pump be strong enough for that? And would it be wise to get another radiator with the added heat of the GPU?


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Has anyone added a gpu to a Predator 360? I was thinking of getting one and adding my titan x to the loop down the road. Would the pump be strong enough for that? And would it be wise to get another radiator with the added heat of the GPU?


I have added my TI to the loop yes. I actually run the pump at a pretty low rpm (1100) and it still does fine for cooling both an overclocked gpu and cpu.

I find that the main factor in optimal cooling with the 360 are the fans and fan speed. I can ramp my pump up or down and it has little effect on temps.. however if I ramp up my fan speeds it cools much more efficiently, obviously at the cost of noise.

I haven't tried to get more vardars to place in a push pull.. kinda waiting on others to try and see if its worth it or not.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> I have added my TI to the loop yes. I actually run the pump at a pretty low rpm (1100) and it still does fine for cooling both an overclocked gpu and cpu.
> 
> I find that the main factor in optimal cooling with the 360 are the fans and fan speed. I can ramp my pump up or down and it has little effect on temps.. however if I ramp up my fan speeds it cools much more efficiently, obviously at the cost of noise.
> 
> I haven't tried to get more vardars to place in a push pull.. kinda waiting on others to try and see if its worth it or not.


Thanks for answering. I was having trouble finding any decent information using Google about anyone expanded the loop by adding a gpu. Everyone mentions it can be done, but no one seems to have done it.









Did you get everything from ek? I was looking at the website to see how much it would cost and might just do it all at once and get the predator 360 and a block for my Titan x. Reason I ask is the is predator fill option for $29.99 and I'm assuming that includes the disconnect tubes and fluid in the block already?

How are the temps on the loop? I'm not hoping for any miracles by ditching my aio on my cpu and hybrid kit on my Titan. But I really want something to fully cool the vrms on my Titan. So that's the main reason I want to do this side grade.

And this is off topic, but . . . You have an Acer Predator x34?!







How is it? Think it's worth the money?


----------



## OG Mega

I just ran prime95 for 15 minutes with an EK Predator 360mm CPU Cooler, and my temps were reaching over 90c.

I shut her down, but I haven't read anything that suggests that 90c on a Haswell-E should be happening.

My Overclock currently is 4.2ghz @ 1.152 volts.

Does anyone have suggestions as to what this could be?


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Thanks for answering. I was having trouble finding any decent information using Google about anyone expanded the loop by adding a gpu. Everyone mentions it can be done, but no one seems to have done it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get everything from ek? I was looking at the website to see how much it would cost and might just do it all at once and get the predator 360 and a block for my Titan x. Reason I ask is the is predator fill option for $29.99 and I'm assuming that includes the disconnect tubes and fluid in the block already?
> 
> How are the temps on the loop? I'm not hoping for any miracles by ditching my aio on my cpu and hybrid kit on my Titan. But I really want something to fully cool the vrms on my Titan. So that's the main reason I want to do this side grade.


Yep, here is a photo.


I did get everything from EK, yes. 360, gpu waterblock that came with the extra tubing that was pre-filled. Its an addon when you'r ready to check out on the site. You can add the QDC to any waterblock it would seem.

As I mentioned before, temps depend largely on the fans used and the speed you run them at. Pump in my case doesn't make any difference seemingly to temps where fan speed make the difference. I run my fans at very low speeds for silent performance, so my hardware runs on the warmer side, which I'm fine with.
With 3 vardar fans running between 600-800rpm, pulling air in through the front panel and into the case, then 2 140mm fans exhausting out the top, after an hour of witcher (playing @ ultrawide, specs in my sig) cpu will top out at around 75c and GPU around 64-65. If I raise the fans up to 800-1000, temps will jump down to around 60 on the gpu, 70 on the cpu. If I raise them up further still, to 1100-1200rpm, GPU will top out at around 56-57 and cpu will top out around 65-68c.

For me I'm happy with these temps. If I were to place more fans in the case to bring in cooler air, or take the side panel off, temps drop even further, but I'm honestly not bothered too much by it. 90% of the time, I keep my fans very low and I hear virtually nothing from my tower, and its seated abt 3 feet away from me (right behind my monitor)
Quote:


> And this is off topic, but . . . You have an Acer Predator x34?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it? Think it's worth the money?


I beleive that for what it is, I definitely overpaid for it. I paid 2000CAD after Tax, which is exhorbitant. Do I feel like this display is worth that amount? No. Its a great display, don't get me wrong, but that is too much for this display. I'd say its worth closer to $1500-1600CAD. Even though I know I overpaid, I'm very happy with it. Once you take the stand off and mount it, its frigging *beautiful*.

I'm fortunate in that I have a unit that suffers from no dead pixels, overclocks to 100 no problem, does not suffer from any wake from sleep issues, scanlines or weird discolorations. Only thing with mine is some IPS glow which I expected. So, my opinion would be very different I'm sure if I got one with issues like others have.

All that aside from a gaming perspective, gsync, 100hz, 21:9.. ****. Its amazing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OG Mega*
> 
> I just ran prime95 for 15 minutes with an EK Predator 360mm CPU Cooler, and my temps were reaching over 90c.
> 
> I shut her down, but I haven't read anything that suggests that 90c on a Haswell-E should be happening.
> 
> My Overclock currently is 4.2ghz @ 1.152 volts.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions as to what this could be?


Sounds like your pump may be dead and that its not pushing coolant through the loop. If you hold the tubing with your hand does it feel like there is any movement of liquid? if not, that may be why..


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Pump not running or bad seating.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Yep, here is a photo.
> 
> 
> I did get everything from EK, yes. 360, gpu waterblock that came with the extra tubing that was pre-filled. Its an addon when you'r ready to check out on the site. You can add the QDC to any waterblock it would seem.
> 
> As I mentioned before, temps depend largely on the fans used and the speed you run them at. Pump in my case doesn't make any difference seemingly to temps where fan speed make the difference. I run my fans at very low speeds for silent performance, so my hardware runs on the warmer side, which I'm fine with.
> With 3 vardar fans running between 600-800rpm, pulling air in through the front panel and into the case, then 2 140mm fans exhausting out the top, after an hour of witcher (playing @ ultrawide, specs in my sig) cpu will top out at around 75c and GPU around 64-65. If I raise the fans up to 800-1000, temps will jump down to around 60 on the gpu, 70 on the cpu. If I raise them up further still, to 1100-1200rpm, GPU will top out at around 56-57 and cpu will top out around 65-68c.
> 
> For me I'm happy with these temps. If I were to place more fans in the case to bring in cooler air, or take the side panel off, temps drop even further, but I'm honestly not bothered too much by it. 90% of the time, I keep my fans very low and I hear virtually nothing from my tower, and its seated abt 3 feet away from me (right behind my monitor)
> I beleive that for what it is, I definitely overpaid for it. I paid 2000CAD after Tax, which is exhorbitant. Do I feel like this display is worth that amount? No. Its a great display, don't get me wrong, but that is too much for this display. I'd say its worth closer to $1500-1600CAD. Even though I know I overpaid, I'm very happy with it. Once you take the stand off and mount it, its frigging *beautiful*.
> 
> I'm fortunate in that I have a unit that suffers from no dead pixels, overclocks to 100 no problem, does not suffer from any wake from sleep issues, scanlines or weird discolorations. Only thing with mine is some IPS glow which I expected. So, my opinion would be very different I'm sure if I got one with issues like others have.
> 
> All that aside from a gaming perspective, gsync, 100hz, 21:9.. ****. Its amazing.
> Sounds like your pump may be dead and that its not pushing coolant through the loop. If you hold the tubing with your hand does it feel like there is any movement of liquid? if not, that may be why..


Well that makes me feel alot better about getting the predator 360 and gpu block. Never had the stones to try making a custom water cooled loop myself so I'm definitely going to do this. . .after the holidays.









Honestly those temps would be fine by me aswell considering it's all off of one radiator. Definitely seems like it's worth it. Though I maybe bold and try doing a push pull setup and see how well it performs. So maybe I'll let you know if it's worth the extra money. I do have another question on that though. The ek 360 has a fan hub, but it only has enough connections for the included three fans correct?

And thanks for you're honest opinion on the acer x34. I've been looking to get a wasabi mango uhd420 for awhile now. Just wanted something big and though 4K would be a fun thing to try out. But, I'd be lying if g-sync hasn't gotten my attention. I just wasn't willing to pay the premium for a monitor that isn't higher resolution than my current 27" 2560x1440 dell u2713hm. And the acer x34 is the only other monitor I'm considering upgrading too.

Oh and you now have 16 subscribers. Just realized you had a youtube channel.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Sweet thanks for the sub!

I have been lazy with getting up the EK 360 Installation video completed. Will upload it eventually









You are correct about the hub. It has 3 ports for the fans and 1 for the pump.

I am not using mine at all.. I have all my fans plugged into a 4 channel fan controller and the pump plugged into my CPU 4pin header which I can use to control the rpm via EasyTune.

Took me a while to figure it out, but now that I did it works a treat. Way better to do it that way imo than letting the system ramp it up and down, as I was finding that when the pump hits certain rpms, it can get a weird vibration to it that can get very noisy. Took me some trial and error, but around 1100 rpm or 2000+ rpm its not too bad.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Sweet thanks for the sub!
> 
> *I have been lazy with getting up the EK 360 Installation video completed. Will upload it eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> You are correct about the hub. It has 3 ports for the fans and 1 for the pump.
> 
> I am not using mine at all.. I have all my fans plugged into a 4 channel fan controller and the pump plugged into my CPU 4pin header which I can use to control the rpm via EasyTune.
> 
> Took me a while to figure it out, but now that I did it works a treat. Way better to do it that way imo than letting the system ramp it up and down, as I was finding that when the pump hits certain rpms, it can get a weird vibration to it that can get very noisy. Took me some trial and error, but around 1100 rpm or 2000+ rpm its not too bad.


Well get that uploaded so I can watch it!









And I'll be sure to get a fan hub when I decide to do all of this upgrade.


----------



## EasyLover

Hi there, If you happen to know DazMode from youtube, he is a guy who is totally in custom loop and pretty much hates the AIO things. On his review of EK Pred 360, I asked him if adding a water block on EK Pred 360 would be good enough from cooling performance perspective, his reply was " I think it will be fine, just as custom.﻿" Same has been confirmed by EKWB as I asked them as well. This is the link from DzMode channel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDN7ehwIos0


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OG Mega*
> 
> I just ran prime95 for 15 minutes with an EK Predator 360mm CPU Cooler, and my temps were reaching over 90c.
> 
> I shut her down, but I haven't read anything that suggests that 90c on a Haswell-E should be happening.
> 
> My Overclock currently is 4.2ghz @ 1.152 volts.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions as to what this could be?


Did you pull the paper off the CPU block?









~Ceadder


----------



## Vesimas

Sorry for the semi OT but someone know how the Cyber Monday 10% off works on ekwb shop? I placed a Predator 360, a graphic card block etc. etc. for 533€ but i can't see the 10% discount









EDIT: nvm i think i need to spend 500€ without considering the tax, damn


----------



## OG Mega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Did you pull the paper off the CPU block?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Lol, that's what everyone keeps asking! Yes I absolutely took the paper off the CPU block, the block is a solid brick of copper.

Not only this though, I have another thread going because there is this infernal, high pitched whine coming from somewhere near the CPU on the motherboard..

I've tried everything I possibly could to diagnose, but I think it is the cooler.. I tried covering the Power/Fan plugs with some hand towels and it seemed to slightly affect the loudness; however, it is still there.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1582375/debilitating-high-pitched-noise-no-help#post_24658243

It's just very weird that I have this noise, and even running my 5820k at stock, Prime95 reaches temps over 50c.

When overclocked to 4.2ghz and 1.152v, it was reaching temps of over +90c, which is absolutely insane for a radiator this big..

PS: This insanely loud whistle noise only happens as soon as windows gets to the login screen, anytime before that, even in bios there is nothing.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OG Mega*
> 
> Lol, that's what everyone keeps asking! Yes I absolutely took the paper off the CPU block, the block is a solid brick of copper.
> 
> Not only this though, I have another thread going because there is this infernal, high pitched whine coming from somewhere near the CPU on the motherboard..
> 
> I've tried everything I possibly could to diagnose, but I think it is the cooler.. I tried covering the Power/Fan plugs with some hand towels and it seemed to slightly affect the loudness; however, it is still there.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1582375/debilitating-high-pitched-noise-no-help#post_24658243
> 
> It's just very weird that I have this noise, and even running my 5820k at stock, Prime95 reaches temps over 50c.
> 
> When overclocked to 4.2ghz and 1.152v, it was reaching temps of over +90c, which is absolutely insane for a radiator this big..
> 
> *PS: This insanely loud whistle noise only happens as soon as windows gets to the login screen, anytime before that, even in bios there is nothing*.


I know this. Same happened to me. I found that it was the pump as I mentioned in an earlier post. When in bios (outside of Windows actually) it was quiet. Then, as soon as it booted into windows there was a very distinct hum and the 360 unit as a whole had a prominent vibration.

This was when it was running off of the onboard hub. That's why I elected to not use it and control the pump directly from the CPU fan header myself.


----------



## OG Mega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> I know this. Same happened to me. I found that it was the pump as I mentioned in an earlier post. When in bios (outside of Windows actually) it was quiet. Then, as soon as it booted into windows there was a very distinct hum and the 360 unit as a whole had a prominent vibration.
> 
> This was when it was running off of the onboard hub. That's why I elected to not use it and control the pump directly from the CPU fan header myself.


It's not even a hum though, it's like a super high pitched whistle.

I don't know how to control the pump directly from the CPU fan header can you please elaborate on this for me?

Also, when I whad my 5820k at 4.2ghz @ 1.152v my CPU temps were at ~77c after just 15 minutes, which I think is a little high- correct me if I'm wrong- especially for a 360mm radiator liquid cooling that bad boy...

I'm going to pick up a Kraken x61 right now from Newegg will call, unless there's a different way to stop this insane whistle that's making my ears bleed =[


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OG Mega*
> 
> I just ran prime95 for 15 minutes with an EK Predator 360mm CPU Cooler, and my temps were reaching over 90c.
> 
> I shut her down, but I haven't read anything that suggests that 90c on a Haswell-E should be happening.
> 
> My Overclock currently is 4.2ghz @ 1.152 volts.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions as to what this could be?


The highest I got with a 24 hour test on Prime95, was 72c at 4.4Ghz and 1.3V, it was a 5930K


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OG Mega*
> 
> It's not even a hum though, it's like a super high pitched whistle.
> 
> I don't know how to control the pump directly from the CPU fan header can you please elaborate on this for me?
> 
> Also, when I whad my 5820k at 4.2ghz @ 1.152v my CPU temps were at ~77c after just 15 minutes, which I think is a little high- correct me if I'm wrong- especially for a 360mm radiator liquid cooling that bad boy...
> 
> I'm going to pick up a Kraken x61 right now from Newegg will call, unless there's a different way to stop this insane whistle that's making my ears bleed =[


Yeah that doesn't sound right. based on your explanations I would wager your pump is either dead or dying. I'd get in touch with EK support and get an RMA on that.. those temps are nowhere near normal.


----------



## OG Mega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Yeah that doesn't sound right. based on your explanations I would wager your pump is either dead or dying. I'd get in touch with EK support and get an RMA on that.. those temps are nowhere near normal.


Just picked up a Kraken x61, so I'm going to put that sucker in now and see if the pump was definitely the noise, AND The temp problem ...

I'll post back in like 30-1hr


----------



## OG Mega

So I just finished installing the NZXT Kraken x61, and the temperatures at 4.5ghz @ 1.25volts isn't exceeding ~65'c

The noise is completely gone EXCEPT for this super minimal coil whine... which is from my GPU...

I ran valley benchmark for 2 seconds and the whistle was COMPLETELY gone ! Non existent! Done.

So, my question now is... Is there a way to completely get rid of this coil whine from the GPU? Do I underclock the GPU, do I overclock the GPU?

--Remember, it's a Zotac Amp core clocked at 1253Mhz, (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E168...)...

Any final thoughts?


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Have you checked and confirmed that it is in fact your gpu? My source of coil whine was my psu. As soon as I swapped it out, no more coil whine at all.


----------



## iBruce

I want one.

.


----------



## HatallaS

The x61 is a great unit.

I just received my new tubing and additional fittings to redo the GPS loop.
Unfortunately I can't install it until next week.
But I will take more detail pictures this time for EK and u guys on how to install the 360 in a H440.


----------



## neojack

a good method to eliminate the gpu coil noise is to limit the framerate in your drivers
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OG Mega*
> 
> So I just finished installing the NZXT Kraken x61, and the temperatures at 4.5ghz @ 1.25volts isn't exceeding ~65'c
> 
> The noise is completely gone EXCEPT for this super minimal coil whine... which is from my GPU...
> 
> I ran valley benchmark for 2 seconds and the whistle was COMPLETELY gone ! Non existent! Done.
> 
> So, my question now is... Is there a way to completely get rid of this coil whine from the GPU? Do I underclock the GPU, do I overclock the GPU?
> 
> --Remember, it's a Zotac Amp core clocked at 1253Mhz, (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E168...)...
> 
> Any final thoughts?


a good method to eliminate the gpu coil noise is to limit the framerate in your drivers


----------



## Rubashka

Hi All,

I have a question. I have my 360 still in a box.

I have not installed it yet as i've not decided on the CPU / Motherboard upgrade and may not be able to purchase the new parts for a couple of months.

Is it OK to leave the cooler just sitting in the box for such a long time or does it need to be installed asap? I guess it will be fine, but just want to confirm nothing will happen to the coolant.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question. I have my 360 still in a box.
> 
> I have not installed it yet as i've not decided on the CPU / Motherboard upgrade and may not be able to purchase the new parts for a couple of months.
> 
> Is it OK to leave the cooler just sitting in the box for such a long time or does it need to be installed asap? I guess it will be fine, but just want to confirm nothing will happen to the coolant.


It's fine don't worry


----------



## dMITIj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> U need a 6.5 key for the fans.
> 
> But the pump is a bit noisy.


is that 6.5 mm?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question. I have my 360 still in a box.
> 
> I have not installed it yet as i've not decided on the CPU / Motherboard upgrade and may not be able to purchase the new parts for a couple of months.
> 
> Is it OK to leave the cooler just sitting in the box for such a long time or does it need to be installed asap? I guess it will be fine, but just want to confirm nothing will happen to the coolant.


it could potentially sit on a retailer shelf for quite a while since it's sealed until you open the loop there's no way for it to get contaminated


----------



## neojack

yes it's fine, especially since they put prestone in their coolant mix.

In automotive stores, do you see a "best before date" on prestone bottles ?


----------



## bl4ckdot

Hi,
So after a week of bad luck I finally have something working nicely. I got a shiny new Maximus VII Hero that perfectly controls my EK360 and Phantek hub.
Here are the first results :
4790k at 4.5Ghz /1.2V (nothing to hard): idle around 37°/40° | load around 60°C
980 Ti at 1500 : idle around 33°C, in game (R6 siege maxed out, HotS) around 55°C
As you can see I didnt had the time to test everything properly but so far I'm happy. I was maybe expecting a lower temp on the i7 but AFAIK the 4790k is a ***** to cool


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Looks good bl4ckdot!

I have the same trouble with my cousin. It's a ***** to oc and I have to throw a ton of voltage at it to stabilize it at 4.6

What are your fan speeds? Are they being controlled by the phanteks fan controller?


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Looks good bl4ckdot!
> 
> I have the same trouble with my cousin. It's a ***** to oc and I have to throw a ton of voltage at it to stabilize it at 4.6
> 
> What are your fan speeds? Are they being controlled by the phanteks fan controller?


Fan speed is around 1200 RPM most of the time, controlled by the EK hub.


----------



## iNcontroL

I don't know what happened but I think my Predator 240 decided to bite the bullet...

For the last two weeks since I setup my computer I've been tweaking my overclock on my 5930K when I had time. I assume my 240 was working fine until today (could be wrong) when I restarted my computer and got a CPU Fan warning.

The bios on my Rampage V was reporting that my fan was spinning at 300 RPM. I decided to put my fan profile to full speed and it still didn't help get rid of the error, then I decided to just set the monitoring to ignore thinking it might just be a faulty sensor. I boot up to find my idle temps are at 40c and rising.

I take the top of my case off and I can actually see the fans spinning at a really low speed, I can't feel any air pressure either. I try a few things including just taking the PWM splitter off the CPU Fan Header and attaching it to a different one with no luck, then I remove it completely and the fans are still running slow.

Finally I unplug one of the Vardars and connect that to the CPU Fan Header by itself while keeping the other Vardar connected to the Predator and behold, the one connected to the motherboard is running at full speed.

Does this mean the fan control on the unit is busted? If so could it have effected my pump's fan speed too?

My main concern is that this could have been going on since the beginning and I just never noticed it and that I might have damaged my processor while doing stress tests on Realbench without realizing my rad fans and more importantly pump fan aren't speeding up as needed and just ran at extremely low RPMs.


----------



## andrej124

Did you check RPM's from the CPU header in BIOS in the beginning?

From what you wrote, there is a possibility that something is wrong with the fan splitter hub.


----------



## dMITIj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dMITIj*
> 
> is that 6.5 mm?


So i got my Predator 360 kit yesterday and today i took off the fans to turn them around so they take air in when i put the kit in the front of my Define S (ill get the Define S tomorrow)

there were no problems at all doing this and i used the same cabletie holders that EK have put on just with a new cabletie.

i used a 3 mm allen key and all went well


----------



## iNcontroL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Did you check RPM's from the CPU header in BIOS in the beginning?
> 
> From what you wrote, there is a possibility that something is wrong with the fan splitter hub.


I never checked the RPMs on the fan till yesterday. I probably never would have had I not gotten the warning which was the first time I received it.

However during the times I was monitoring my temps during overclock stress tests, I'd idle in the low 30s and max at high 70s or low 80s. My main concern is that I didn't monitor temps too often during times I'd do 2 hour stress tests.


----------



## thin91770

HElp help...does anybody do push pull on the EK- Predator 360 yet??


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thin91770*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HElp help...does anybody do push pull on the EK- Predator 360 yet??


I do, 6 vardars F4 with 3 Akasa Y split, all connected to the EK hub


----------



## thin91770

.......How is the temp? Does it make extremely change the whole loop? Please please


----------



## bl4ckdot

Well I'm pretty happy with the temp, 980Ti o/c at 1530 never reach 50°, i7 at 4.7Ghz / 1.3V on classic (not stressed) load is about 70°C, but for everyday use I use it at 4.5 and it never reach 60°C while gaming.
Idle temp is 29°C for the 980Ti and 35 for the i7 with a room at 20°C.
The only issue I had was about one of the fan. The one underneath the radiator, closest to the pump : you can only use 2 screws for this one. So I had to use a ghetto system so it doesn't move


----------



## 13337

hello. i am really interested in getting the ek 240 but from the looks of it, im guessing its possible to change out the cpu block, tubing and make my own custom loop? in the near future im hoping to run a water cooled gpu and an ek monoblock. is it possible for me to use the predator 240 for its pump/radiator combo, swap out the stock tubings + block, put in the appropriate fittings and make my own custom loop?? i was eyeing clear hard tubings, m8g monoblock and perhaps a hydro copper or similar with the ek240.


----------



## thin91770

Thanks. Did you run the push pull at the beginning or just one side of the rad then add the 3 fan more later on??.








Did you see the temp drop after push pull or the same.? Thank


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13337*
> 
> hello. i am really interested in getting the ek 240 but from the looks of it, im guessing its possible to change out the cpu block, tubing and make my own custom loop? in the near future im hoping to run a water cooled gpu and an ek monoblock. is it possible for me to use the predator 240 for its pump/radiator combo, swap out the stock tubings + block, put in the appropriate fittings and make my own custom loop?? i was eyeing clear hard tubings, m8g monoblock and perhaps a hydro copper or similar with the ek240.


Yes it's possible


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thin91770*
> 
> Thanks. Did you run the push pull at the beginning or just one side of the rad then add the 3 fan more later on??.


Since the beginning


----------



## thin91770

I need to see what the different between them. Thank.


----------



## 13337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yes it's possible


thanks for the reply. now the challenge for me would be to find a sff matx case that can fit this beauty. i was hoping for the corsair air 240 to be able to fit but i guess i have to look at something else.


----------



## Vindicare

Anyone with a Corsair 780T?

Does it fit well? i worry about the tubing being compressed buy the 5 1/4 bays.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vindicare*
> 
> Anyone with a Corsair 780T?
> 
> Does it fit well? i worry about the tubing being compressed buy the 5 1/4 bays.


I got in the Corsair 780t (top) what did you want to know

I fits well however you would need to put the pump by the exhaust fan at the back of the case, it does compress the tubs too much in the optical bay.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13337*
> 
> thanks for the reply. now the challenge for me would be to find a sff matx case that can fit this beauty. i was hoping for the corsair air 240 to be able to fit but i guess i have to look at something else.


Depends on how small you want to go. The 240 fits in the fractal arc mini r2 in the front but with caveats.

You'll need to use fan shrouds. Whether it's rad>fan>shroud or rad>shroud>fan.

The latter would be ideal but the former works just fine as well (it's how I have mine set up currently)


----------



## Vindicare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I got in the Corsair 780t (top) what did you want to know
> 
> I fits well however you would need to put the pump by the exhaust fan at the back of the case, it does compress the tubs too much in the optical bay.


ok so you mount it with the tuber backward .....

that seems like a good solution.


----------



## Alpina 7

Ive gotten one Predator 360 up top of my 760T. wonder if i can fit another one in the front? wanting to do this and add water block to my 980Ti G1


----------



## wizardbro

Anyone know a matx case that can fit a 360 predator well? It should have enough clearance for push+pull. My current 350d would be perfect for this if the front didn't have that 5.25' bay... a front mount would have been amazing in this case.

Also if I wanted to cool my 980ti and cpu is this all I need?
-EK-XLC Predator 360 (incl. QDC)
-EK-FC Titan X - Acetal+Nickel
-Service Fee - Predator PRE-FILL

Or do I need to order additional screws and fittings?

This would be my first wc loop, thanks.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Anyone know a matx case that can fit a 360 predator well? It should have enough clearance for push+pull. My current 350d would be perfect for this if the front didn't have that 5.25' bay... a front mount would have been amazing in this case.
> 
> Also if I wanted to cool my 980ti and cpu is this all I need?
> -EK-XLC Predator 360 (incl. QDC)
> -EK-FC Titan X - Acetal+Nickel
> -Service Fee - Predator PRE-FILL
> 
> Or do I need to order additional screws and fittings?
> 
> This would be my first wc loop, thanks.


Nope, that is all you will need to get it all hooked up, unless you wanted to use a different backplate.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Nope, that is all you will need to get it all hooked up, unless you wanted to use a different backplate.


Thanks. I wanted to use my hybrid backplate. So, you're saying I probably need different sized screws to use it with the block?


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Thanks. I wanted to use my hybrid backplate. So, you're saying I probably need different sized screws to use it with the block?


Well there are two sets of screws you get. One set comes with the card waterblock to mount it, and then there is another set that comes with the backplate. So if you wish to use yours, you may need to get crafty.. maybe.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Thanks. I wanted to use my hybrid backplate. So, you're saying I probably need different sized screws to use it with the block?


Yes because the backplate add thickness and the EK screws will be to short so if you want to use the EVGA backplate look here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1562749/evga-980-ti-classified-fc-block/30#post_24217390
What you basically need is metal and plastic washer with M3 6mm and 8mm screws


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

If anyone wants a open box 360 on the cheap ?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vindicare*
> 
> ok so you mount it with the tuber backward .....
> 
> that seems like a good solution.


This is an image of it.


----------



## dMITIj

How many RPM can the pump in the Predator 360 take?


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dMITIj*
> 
> How many RPM can the pump in the Predator 360 take?


I've had it up over 3k before, but dunno if you'd wanna run it at that speed 24/7.. perhaps EK Rep could confirm.

I tend to run it around 1100-1200. Find that its the quietest at that speed.


----------



## Xarvz

Hey, I'm interested in buying a 240 to mount at the front of my define r5. I'm wondering If I would have any problems? I'm planning on using nb eloop fans in push. Thanks.


----------



## mfranco702

Anyone here running the EK 360 with a Rampage V Extreme mobo?
my fans wont go any higher than 300 rpm, sata power is connected directly to the sata cable from power supply and the fan hub cable is connected to the CPU fan connector in the motherboard.
IDK which one is the problem the mobo or the cooler...


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> Anyone here running the EK 360 with a Rampage V Extreme mobo?
> my fans wont go any higher than 300 rpm, sata power is connected directly to the sata cable from power supply and the fan hub cable is connected to the CPU fan connector in the motherboard.
> IDK which one is the problem the mobo or the cooler...


One quick way to determine would be to disconnect the fan lead from the mobo and plug that directly in to the psu and see if everything cranks up to 100%


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> One quick way to determine would be to disconnect the fan lead from the mobo and plug that directly in to the psu and see if everything cranks up to 100%


I did, even with the 4 pin cable disconnected from any power source the fans still spin at same low rpm, they must be powered by the sata cable along with the pump, very confusing.


----------



## reset1101

Hi all,

Im having an issue with the pump of my Predator 240. I cant figure out if its a pump problem or a motherboard problem. Several times it has happened that when I power on my computer, the pump doesnt start until 30-40 seconds to 1 minute later, with cpu reaching really high temps in windows until pump starts working. My motherboard is an Asus Maximus VIII Hero with latest available BIOS. I have tried starting the pump at 30% and at 100%. I have connected the pump in several fan headers and the result was the same.

Can ayone please help me on finding what could be the issue here? As I cant think of any more tests I can do to figure it out. BTW, pump is not connected to the controller built in the Predator. Fans and pump are controlled separately.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> I did, even with the 4 pin cable disconnected from any power source the fans still spin at same low rpm, they must be powered by the sata cable along with the pump, very confusing.


Well we know the sata connector powers the pump but may and probably also provides power to the onboard fan hub.

Try connecting that fan lead via adapter directly to the psu. If they still run slow then I'm guessing you have a faulty unit/fans.

If you have some spare fans you might try connecting those as well.


----------



## Vesimas

Since i'm still deciding if buy a Predator 360 + vga block or do a custom loop, I have another question. A custom loop need some maintenance every year +/- like changing tube and coolant. What about the Predator since it's a sort of closed AIO?


----------



## Mr0czny

is was wondernig about pump noise/vibration ?

Previous i had Cooltek W2 and corsair h110 and panel vibration from pump was terrible.

Im thinking of puting Predator 240 to Evolv ATX, and i want to know if somebody have similar setup and can post opininion.


----------



## Ceadderman

I was having similar issues with my Corsair h50 pump. It never was an issue however because I feel that it's likely due to POST process order. If it's not at the very beginning of the POST order it take a little longer to spool up. Same thing happened with my custom loop as well which sort of confirms my thought process to why this happens...









~Ceadder


----------



## reset1101

Thing is some times the pump hasnt started working and Windows is loaded already, so I dont think that has to do with POST order, unless order is reaaaaally weird xD


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reset1101*
> 
> Thing is some times the pump hasnt started working and Windows is loaded already, so I dont think that has to do with POST order, unless order is reaaaaally weird xD


It's on the microsoft end of things. I've had it happen with stock coolers also. It's definitely weird I know but it shouldn't always happen. At least it doesn't always happen to my loop.









~Ceadder


----------



## reset1101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> It's on the microsoft end of things. I've had it happen with stock coolers also. It's definitely weird I know but it shouldn't always happen. At least it doesn't always happen to my loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks for your help but I still dont understand it. I mean, pump, as the rest of the fans in my system, are connected and controlled by the BIOS. When I power on the computer, all the fans start at full speed, and as soon as POST has finished every fan changes the speed according to the BIOS profile Ive set. Pump behaviour is completely different as Ive mentioned before. I mean, I dont think Microsoft has got anything to do with it, I think I have a pump or motherboard issue, thats what Im asking for help to find out


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reset1101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> It's on the microsoft end of things. I've had it happen with stock coolers also. It's definitely weird I know but it shouldn't always happen. At least it doesn't always happen to my loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help but I still dont understand it. I mean, pump, as the rest of the fans in my system, are connected and controlled by the BIOS. When I power on the computer, all the fans start at full speed, and as soon as POST has finished every fan changes the speed according to the BIOS profile Ive set. Pump behaviour is completely different as Ive mentioned before. I mean, I dont think Microsoft has got anything to do with it, I think I have a pump or motherboard issue, thats what Im asking for help to find out
Click to expand...

It would have to be the Motherboard then. Cause I have the ASUS Crosshair IV Formula and that is what we have in common(RoG Board specifically) besides Windows. So it could be in the chipsets maybe? Dunno but I can say for sure that your system shouldn't build up much in the way of heat, from POST to fully operational. So I wouldn't stress about it terribly much.









~Ceadder


----------



## reset1101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> It would have to be the Motherboard then. Cause I have the ASUS Crosshair IV Formula and that is what we have in common(RoG Board specifically) besides Windows. So it could be in the chipsets maybe? Dunno but I can say for sure that your system shouldn't build up much in the way of heat, from POST to fully operational. So I wouldn't stress about it terribly much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks again. What is really strange to me is that Ive tried the pump in several fan headers and behaviour was the same, sometimes it started working when it should, sometimes it didnt until after some time. But in the same headers I tried fans and they have worked fine all the time. Thats why Im not 100% sure on the motherboard. The "problem" in my system is that as soon as Windows loads the BOINC client starts working and then all cores are at 100%. And if pump hasnt started by then, which has happened once, then temperatures get veeeeeeeeery high.

I would really appreciate if an EK Support Representative could tell me if they have had any other case like mine.


----------



## HatallaS

I have my fans at 1100rpm, they are still audible and give the same performance as if they were at 2000 (obnoxious noise level), and at 1000 the pump is the loudest noise I have. With all the panels off it makes about 45/50DB 1 foot away from the case.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesimas*
> 
> Since i'm still deciding if buy a Predator 360 + vga block or do a custom loop, I have another question. A custom loop need some maintenance every year +/- like changing tube and coolant. What about the Predator since it's a sort of closed AIO?


The maintenance is usually only for the coolant. If you have good quality tubing, you won't have to change it.









As for the Predator, if it's unmodified in any kind, then it won't need any maintenance for at least 3 years.


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The maintenance is usually only for the coolant. If you have good quality tubing, you won't have to change it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Predator, if it's unmodified in any kind, then it won't need any maintenance for at least 3 years.


Good to know, thanks for the asnwer


----------



## HatallaS

still no one with a 780T in the front? i am about to order one now, but since i kind of want to install a reservoir in the bay i am worried...


----------



## HatallaS

Just upgraded to Windows 10. I am now running at max 46* on the gpu instead of 55+. Just fyi!


----------



## Mr0czny

i just bought used Predator 240 for 160$ and i want to change tubing from black to clear

can i use PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 10/16 witch orginal fittings ?


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyLover*
> 
> ohhh man those 3000 rpm! I would say welcome to hell of noise


you are not kidding bro. even at 1000 RPM they are obnoxious. kinda regret it, i will try to run them at 900rpm constant.


----------



## Alpina 7

I added some corsair AF120 high performance fans in push yesterday. Pain in the ass but I got it finally . Saw my temps drop from 32idle/67load To 27/60.... Got all the fans synced up running at 1400 rpm at idle. Very quiet and cold







.

Can't wait to add a second predator 360 ?


----------



## Ceadderman

-5c drop in temp is pretty consistent for Push/Pull over Push. Good Job.









~Ceadder


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> i just bought used Predator 240 for 160$ and i want to change tubing from black to clear
> 
> can i use PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 10/16 witch orginal fittings ?


Yes


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> still no one with a 780T in the front? i am about to order one now, but since i kind of want to install a reservoir in the bay i am worried...


It is not possible, OC3D had a review of the Corsair 780t, it could not fit a 415mm at the front.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I added some corsair AF120 high performance fans in push yesterday. Pain in the ass but I got it finally . Saw my temps drop from 32idle/67load To 27/60.... Got all the fans synced up running at 1400 rpm at idle. Very quiet and cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Can't wait to add a second predator 360 ?


Interesting.. so you'd say then that the corsair fans are a better option over the Vardars?

Which model fans did you get exactly.. are there different variants of the AF120? Are they actual High static pressure fans?


----------



## Jyve

Corsair af series are air flow fans and not the best choice for a radiator. The corsair sp series would be a better option though I suspect the vardars are better overall.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Interesting.. so you'd say then that the corsair fans are a better option over the Vardars?
> 
> Which model fans did you get exactly.. are there different variants of the AF120? Are they actual High static pressure fans?


I'm sorry. Not the AF120, i got the SP120 PWM High performance editions. These: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181040

i feel like they are higher quality. they are Definitely heavier. Louder, But im biased. everything in my computer including the case is Corsair. Mouse, Keyboard, Memory, SSD's , Wires, Psu ....everything. only my mother board and screens are Asus.

only Con is they are def louder than the Vardars. but not by much and that doesn't bother me anyways. i find that i like how car computer sounds like a e747 when stress testing and bench marking







:thumb:


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Corsair af series are air flow fans and not the best choice for a radiator. The corsair sp series would be a better option though I suspect the vardars are better overall.


Yea i realized i wrote the wrong ones. My rear case exhaust fan is an AF as well as my bottom case fan. i have cougar fans for case intake on the front.


----------



## wizardbro

The Vardars are basically Gentle Typhoon copies. Nothing is better than these two on radiators in terms of noise/performance ratio. Here's a recent thermalbench bench.


----------



## j0ewhite

Here's mine with my trusted GT fans.


----------



## j0ewhite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yes


I'm having a few days off so am thinking to change the tubing to clear type for the Predator240.
As it'll be my first, I just want to make sure I'm buying the correct item?

https://shop.ekwb.com/tube-primochill-primoflextm-advanced-lrttm-9-5-15-9-mm-crystal-clear

https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-ekoolant-pastel-white-concentrate-250ml


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0ewhite*
> 
> I'm having a few days off so am thinking to change the tubing to clear type for the Predator240.
> As it'll be my first, I just want to make sure I'm buying the correct item?
> 
> https://shop.ekwb.com/tube-primochill-primoflextm-advanced-lrttm-9-5-15-9-mm-crystal-clear
> 
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-ekoolant-pastel-white-concentrate-250ml


Yep it's the right stuff


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0ewhite*
> 
> Here's mine with my trusted GT fans.


Did you try the Vardars first before swapping them for the GTs?


----------



## Vendari

Will the EK Predator 360 fit well in this case? http://www.corsair.com/en-us/landing/600c http://www.techspot.com/review/1098-corsair-carbide-series-600c/ .... thinking about it for my next build.







i'd really appreciate some input.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> Will the EK Predator 360 fit well in this case? http://www.corsair.com/en-us/landing/600c http://www.techspot.com/review/1098-corsair-carbide-series-600c/ .... thinking about it for my next build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd really appreciate some input.


Radiator Compatibility:
• *360mm: Bottom*
• 280mm: Front or Bottom
• 240mm: Front or Bottom
• 140mm: Front, Bottom, or Rear
• 120mm: Front, Bottom, or Rear

It will likely fit, but depends also on the clearance from the ram and mobo.


----------



## j0ewhite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Did you try the Vardars first before swapping them for the GTs?


I'm afraid not. I believe the Vardars will do just as well as the GTs looking at the blade design.

It's just that I have particular preference over the fans I use.

Case fans - Noctuas
Rad - GTs


----------



## Vendari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Radiator Compatibility:
> • *360mm: Bottom*
> • 280mm: Front or Bottom
> • 240mm: Front or Bottom
> • 140mm: Front, Bottom, or Rear
> • 120mm: Front, Bottom, or Rear
> 
> It will likely fit, but depends also on the clearance from the ram and mobo.


Thanks for the reply... I kinda was hoping that the advertised "360 rad support" was accurate. The Predator 360 is slightly longer and thicker than most CWC rads after all...


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> Will the EK Predator 360 fit well in this case? http://www.corsair.com/en-us/landing/600c http://www.techspot.com/review/1098-corsair-carbide-series-600c/ .... thinking about it for my next build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd really appreciate some input.


Since you can only install the Predator 360 in the bottom in this case, the answer is most likely no. Not in terms of length but simply by the fact that it's not recommended to install it in the Predator in the bottom of a case because the pump could suffer from the lack of water flow.


----------



## Alpina 7

Would be nice IF EK would sponsor me and send me 2 more Predator 360's.... its Christmas time after all


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0ewhite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Did you try the Vardars first before swapping them for the GTs?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid not. I believe the Vardars will do just as well as the GTs looking at the blade design.
> 
> It's just that I have particular preference over the fans I use.
> 
> Case fans - Noctuas
> Rad - GTs
Click to expand...

As a guy who used to use GTs on everything...



Spoiler: My old setup ~2011























I highly recommend giving the Vardars a genuine try before writing them off completely. Yes, I work for EK, but I am an enthusiast before anything else and the Extended Range Vardar fans are my favorite fan of all time, by far.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Well we know the sata connector powers the pump but may and probably also provides power to the onboard fan hub.
> 
> Try connecting that fan lead via adapter directly to the psu. If they still run slow then I'm guessing you have a faulty unit/fans.
> 
> If you have some spare fans you might try connecting those as well.


I connected the pump cable directly to the cpu fan header of my board and now is running at 3000 rpm! I can see the liquid flowing through the block, temps are very different now








Also I connected al three vardar fans to the chassis fan headers in the motherboard and are controllable through the BIOS and the AI Suite sftwre. I contacted EK and they are sending a replacement hub within the next week.

I think I like it better this way because I can have my pump running at full speed all the time while the fans are in PWM mode


----------



## drop24

If adding a 360mm rad and a couple of GPU water blocks to a Predator 240 would you guys recommend adding a separate reservoir as well?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> I connected the pump cable directly to the cpu fan header of my board and now is running at 3000 rpm! I can see the liquid flowing through the block, temps are very different now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I connected al three vardar fans to the chassis fan headers in the motherboard and are controllable through the BIOS and the AI Suite sftwre. I contacted EK and they are sending a replacement hub within the next week.
> 
> I think I like it better this way because I can have my pump running at full speed all the time while the fans are in PWM mode


Glad you were able to diagnose the problem. I think someone did some tests on the pump and varying rpms and if I remember correctly 100% pump shows pretty small gains in Temps vs say 60% or so. You'd have to look back in the thread for exact numbers.

Edit:

You still have the sata cable plugged in right? I imagine you do as I doubt the motherboard has the needed power to push the pump.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Glad you were able to diagnose the problem. I think someone did some tests on the pump and varying rpms and if I remember correctly 100% pump shows pretty small gains in Temps vs say 60% or so. You'd have to look back in the thread for exact numbers.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> You still have the sata cable plugged in right? I imagine you do as I doubt the motherboard has the needed power to push the pump.


No. The sata cable is not longer connected. I remember reading in the last pages of the manual that you can connect the pump directly to the cpu fan header. It is advised by EK to do so if you wish.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> As a guy who used to use GTs on everything...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My old setup ~2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I highly recommend giving the Vardars a genuine try before writing them off completely. Yes, I work for EK, but I am an enthusiast before anything else and the Extended Range Vardar fans are my favorite fan of all time, by far.


IDK... i feel like My corsair SP120 High performance editions out perform My vardars... better build quality too. but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Jyve

I have a few of the sp120 quiets in my case (not on the predator) and though I like them I don't know about 'good build quality'

They feel a bit light and flimsy compared to say a gt ap15. I've not taken a vardar off and looked closely but seeing as they're sort of a gt copy I'd assume they have some heft to them.

One of these days I'm going to get over my laziness and swap them out for my gt's just to see how well they compare.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I have a few of the sp120 quiets in my case (not on the predator) and though I like them I don't know about 'good build quality'
> 
> They feel a bit light and flimsy compared to say a gt ap15. I've not taken a vardar off and looked closely but seeing as they're sort of a gt copy I'd assume they have some heft to them.
> 
> One of these days I'm going to get over my laziness and swap them out for my gt's just to see how well they compare.


That's exactly how I feel about the Corsair fans, flimsy, cheesy and cheap feeling in your hand. I had three of them for about 3months they got noisy moved from Noctua to Corsair to Sanyo Denki to now to the Vardars.

I'd have to say the Sanyos feel the most substantial and I've a few still going strong for 4years now with not a single issue, but this year I jumped on the Vardar 120ERs love them and the Aquaero 6 XT also loves them, running about 45%pwr they are inaudible cool the 360mm rad and look amazing.

Running a mix of Vardars PWMs and Sanyo DC fans in my current build, the Vardars I would place a close second in build quality to the Sanyo Type-S Silent variant sku.

Build quality from my experience:

Sanyo Denki>Vardars=Noctua>>>>Corsair, but the Corsairs are also the lowest cost, so there ya go.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I have a few of the sp120 quiets in my case (not on the predator) and though I like them I don't know about 'good build quality'
> 
> They feel a bit light and flimsy compared to say a gt ap15. I've not taken a vardar off and looked closely but seeing as they're sort of a gt copy I'd assume they have some heft to them.
> 
> One of these days I'm going to get over my laziness and swap them out for my gt's just to see how well they compare.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> That's exactly how I feel about the Corsair fans, flimsy, cheesy and cheap feeling in your hand. I had three of them for about 3months they got noisy moved from Noctua to Corsair to Sanyo Denki to now to the Vardars.
> 
> I'd have to say the Sanyos feel the most substantial and I've a few still going strong for 4years now with not a single issue, but this year I jumped on the Vardar 120ERs love them and the Aquaero 6 XT also loves them, running about 45%pwr they are inaudible cool the 360mm rad and look amazing.
> 
> Running a mix of Vardars PWMs and Sanyo DC fans in my current build, the Vardars I would place a close second in build quality to the Sanyo Type-S Silent variant sku.
> 
> Build quality from my experience:
> 
> Sanyo Denki>Vardars=Noctua>>>>Corsair, but the Corsairs are also the lowest cost, so there ya go.


That's weird because they feel very heavy to me for a fan ESP the heavier high performance edition with the bigger motors.i dont see how you say they are flims. the feel rock solid to me. ill weigh the vardars and SP's and see.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> That's weird because they feel very heavy to me for a fan ESP the heavier high performance edition with the bigger motors.i dont see how you say they are flims. the feel rock solid to me. ill weigh the vardars and SP's and see.


Maybe Corsair improved the construction of their fans, my info and experience was way back in 2012, maybe they are incorporating heavier materials now.

Sanyo uses polybutylene terephthalate PBT and fiberglass particles to strengthen frame and impeller, both add to overall costs to produce.

But for a silent sku fan, lighter overall mass is important, decreases the rotational energy produced, so some of my Sanyos are fiberglass reinforced ABS instead of the heavy PBT.

Not sure what materials are used with the Vardars, they are sort of a medium weight in the hand.

The Sanyos have the materials by percent stamped into the frame and impeller and overall mass in grams is easy to reference from their website.

My Sanyo 120mmx25mm Type-S Silent 9S1212M4011s are 140grams.

My Sanyo 120mmx38mm industrial blower type 9G1212M1011s are a whopping 330grams, yikes that's going to be difficult to keep quiet even at medium rpms using silicon grommets as mounts.

Also have (6) Vardar 120ERs and (2) Vardar 140ERs but have no idea what they weigh, I don't have a grams scale to weigh them and the info is not available at the EK website.


----------



## HatallaS

Is the. Predator supposed to be plugged into the CPU or secondary CPU header for the pump to be variable?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Is the. Predator supposed to be plugged into the CPU or secondary CPU header for the pump to be variable?


Any PWM header offering PWM control will suffice.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Any PWM header offering PWM control will suffice.


VSG, join the discussion on fan materials and weight, your experience is greater than all ours combined.


----------



## Wolftame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Is the. Predator supposed to be plugged into the CPU or secondary CPU header for the pump to be variable?


The CPU and CPU_opt is one header, they don't offer individual control. Whatever goes out CPU will be mirrored out of CPU_opt as well (But I guess using both doubles the amperage you have at your disposal totally).


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> VSG, join the discussion on fan materials and weight, your experience is greater than all ours combined.


I have been following it whenever I have spare time from thesis writing. I can say that the Corsair SP120 fans have not had any design change from you beginning so build quality from a few years ago is now different from what you get now. The fan corner pads are definitely weak overall and prone to distortion under pressure from screwing it on rads/cases. Noctua has tremendous build quality in their IPPC fans and a price point to boot. The higher end industrial fans are always going to be top of the line here with metal impellers and frames on certain models.

Going to the Vardar fans, the materials used for the frame and impeller seem to be standard PBT based so it's plenty enough for computers like 90% of most other 120mm DC fans.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I have been following it whenever I have spare time from thesis writing. I can say that the Corsair SP120 fans have not had any design change from you beginning so build quality from a few years ago is now different from what you get now. The fan corner pads are definitely weak overall and prone to distortion under pressure from screwing it on rads/cases. Noctua has tremendous build quality in their IPPC fans and a price point to boot. The higher end industrial fans are always going to be top of the line here with metal impellers and frames on certain models.
> 
> Going to the Vardar fans, the materials used for the frame and impeller seem to be standard PBT based so it's plenty enough for computers like 90% of most other 120mm DC fans.


Remember to take a few breaks get some sunshine and exercise during that "long write of passage".

It won't be long now, we'll all be addressing you as doctor. Good Job M8.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> If adding a 360mm rad and a couple of GPU water blocks to a Predator 240 would you guys recommend adding a separate reservoir as well?


Yes


----------



## NIGos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reset1101*
> 
> Thanks for your help but I still dont understand it. I mean, pump, as the rest of the fans in my system, are connected and controlled by the BIOS. When I power on the computer, all the fans start at full speed, and as soon as POST has finished every fan changes the speed according to the BIOS profile Ive set. Pump behaviour is completely different as Ive mentioned before. I mean, I dont think Microsoft has got anything to do with it, I think I have a pump or motherboard issue, thats what Im asking for help to find out


I'm starting to experience the same issues sadly... PC booted up and the Pump is completely off ( I can also hear a low tump sound coming from the unit if like the pump was trying to spinup) Did you resolve your issue?

Lately I also noticed a very increased amount of Air bubbles and related cavitation/flushing sound from the inside of my Predator 360, that would progressively abate after a while, at every system cold boot.

edit: Opened up the case and gave a gentle shake to the predator unit, the pump resumed normal operations despite a very loud fountain like sound coming from it. I've got two bottles of ekoolant on their way, I'll attempt to refill the unit.


----------



## reset1101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGos*
> 
> I'm starting to experience the same issues sadly... PC booted up and the Pump is completely off ( I can also hear a low tump sound coming from the unit if like the pump was trying to spinup) Did you resolve your issue?
> 
> Lately I also noticed a very increased amount of Air bubbles and related cavitation/flushing sound from the inside of my Predator 360.
> 
> edit: Opened up the case and gave a gentle shake to the predator unit, the pump resumed normal operations despite a very loud fountainlinke sound coming from it. I've got two bottles of ekoolant on their way, I'll attempt to refill the unit.


No, I havent solved my issue yet, still waiting for some EK support help (contacted them via EK web too).

So, after shaking your unit your pump has started working normally? When pump starts working I hear a bit of waterfall too, I normally have it at 30%, but if I set pump to 100% waterfall sound is a lot more constant. So, could it be a lack of coolant inside the unit?


----------



## NIGos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reset1101*
> 
> No, I havent solved my issue yet, still waiting for some EK support help (contacted them via EK web too).
> 
> So, after shaking your unit your pump has started working normally? When pump starts working I hear a bit of waterfall too, I normally have it at 30%, but if I set pump to 100% waterfall sound is a lot more constant. So, could it be a lack of coolant inside the unit?


That's unfortunate, It might be coolant related then ... Did you by chance also add a QDC ready gpu waterblock to the loop?


----------



## reset1101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGos*
> 
> That's unfortunate, It might be coolant related then ... Did you by chance also add a QDC ready gpu waterblock to the loop?


No, my GPU has an Accelero and it works soooo well


----------



## trojandan

I need some help. I'm going to buy some screws for 3 additional fans & run a push/pull setup but I need the screw size. I believe it's an M4 screw? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Wolftame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojandan*
> 
> I need some help. I'm going to buy some screws for 3 additional fans & run a push/pull setup but I need the screw size. I believe it's an M4 screw? Any help would be appreciated.


CoolStream radiators use UNC 6-32 screws.


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yes


Well you would. You sell them after all.









But what would the reason be to add a standalone res?


----------



## trojandan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolftame*
> 
> CoolStream radiators use UNC 6-32 screws.


Thanks. Would you happen to know what the size of the fan screws that the radiator comes with?


----------



## Wolftame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojandan*
> 
> Thanks. Would you happen to know what the size of the fan screws that the radiator comes with?


Standard screw set should be 5-6mm and 30mm .


----------



## iNcontroL

Welp, I ended up with a 200 dollar paper weight. The fan hub doesn't work anymore. And the only way to fix it is to drill the bolt off. Something I'm not comfortable with doing. And since I bought the item off Amazon it's not covered under warranty to have a replacement sent.

Really disappointed about how everything turned out.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> Welp, I ended up with a 200 dollar paper weight. The fan hub doesn't work anymore. And the only way to fix it is to drill the bolt off. Something I'm not comfortable with doing. And since I bought the item off Amazon it's not covered under warranty to have a replacement sent.
> 
> Really disappointed about how everything turned out.


If you bought it off Amazon, why not just go through Amazon's Returns centre? It's right there on their website.


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> Welp, I ended up with a 200 dollar paper weight. The fan hub doesn't work anymore. And the only way to fix it is to drill the bolt off. Something I'm not comfortable with doing. And since I bought the item off Amazon it's not covered under warranty to have a replacement sent.
> 
> Really disappointed about how everything turned out.


What about just hooking the fans up to the mobo header?


----------



## drop24

I took the Vardars off and put on a couple of Gentle Typhoon AP-15 PWM fans from Darkside. The cricket chirping sounds are gone.


----------



## iNcontroL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> If you bought it off Amazon, why not just go through Amazon's Returns centre? It's right there on their website.


The fan hub went bad exactly 34 days after I bought it. Since it was off a third party seller on Amazon (Altex) they refuse to exchange or give me a refund. Amazon says they can't do anything either unless it either never arrived or was depicted differently than what was sold.

EK says they can't do anything other than sending me a new fan hub (which they did) and having me drill off the bolt and replace it myself. Something I don't want to do on a AIO that's gonna be hooked up inside a case full of 6K worth of computer parts. And since I didn't purchase it directly from their web shop I can't get a replacement or have them service it.

The whole point of me buying the Predator was to save myself the hassle of a custom water loop, it was suppose to be something I can install as easily as a heatsink and have it work. But as of now it's far more trouble than a custom loop and for barely any better performance over my Noctua heatsink.

I'm just gonna stick with Corsair (already order a H110i GTX) and Noctua from now. Especially since I can't even get a defective unit replaced, what would have happened if it actually leaked? I'd probably be SOL.


----------



## GosuPl

Welcome








I have Predator 360 and 2x Titan X @1400/7600 + I7 [email protected] ghz
If i buy 2x Titan X water block prefilled and preapred for predator + one 240 MM rad.
Predator 360 with this setup, can handle it?

If yes, what rad you suggest?


----------



## KickAssCop

Guys, I am considering putting in my second classified and putting a block on it with my predator 360. What kind of temperatures can I expect?
I am really wondering if the 200$ investment is worth the time and effort or not.

I currently get about 55-60 C temps with just my CPU on the predator and fans/pump at 1200 rpm. I don't want this to make my CPU go to 70 C+ temperatures given the overclock.
Also, I would like to keep the card below 60 or max 60 C with this setup. I will possibly overclock the cards (both to 1450/7500 for daily use) in SLi. Only one card will be on Predator 360, other is already on its own AIO cooling w/ G10 bracket.

Let me know (haven't been following this thread since Captain's attack on it.


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GosuPl*
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Predator 360 and 2x Titan X @1400/7600 + I7 [email protected] ghz
> If i buy 2x Titan X water block prefilled and preapred for predator + one 240 MM rad.
> Predator 360 with this setup, can handle it?
> 
> If yes, what rad you suggest?


This guy has something simillar.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rE1hcIdRh8


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> The fan hub went bad exactly 34 days after I bought it. Since it was off a third party seller on Amazon (Altex) they refuse to exchange or give me a refund. Amazon says they can't do anything either unless it either never arrived or was depicted differently than what was sold.
> 
> EK says they can't do anything other than sending me a new fan hub (which they did) and having me drill off the bolt and replace it myself. Something I don't want to do on a AIO that's gonna be hooked up inside a case full of 6K worth of computer parts. And since I didn't purchase it directly from their web shop I can't get a replacement or have them service it.
> 
> The whole point of me buying the Predator was to save myself the hassle of a custom water loop, it was suppose to be something I can install as easily as a heatsink and have it work. But as of now it's far more trouble than a custom loop and for barely any better performance over my Noctua heatsink.
> 
> I'm just gonna stick with Corsair (already order a H110i GTX) and Noctua from now. Especially since I can't even get a defective unit replaced, what would have happened if it actually leaked? I'd probably be SOL.


I've never had trouble with Amazon replacing or refunding anything defective. Once with a third party seller I had to file a claim with Amazon after the seller gave me the run around, then the seller honored it and gave me a refund. Only reason I never asked for a replacement is I never waited and bought a different model of what was defective. Amazon has the best refund policies I find. Hard to believe they wouldn't refund a defective item.









One time Amazon refunded the price of a pair of headphones I bought from them AND paid return shipping just because i thought the sound quality was poor.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojandan*
> 
> I need some help. I'm going to buy some screws for 3 additional fans & run a push/pull setup but I need the screw size. I believe it's an M4 screw? Any help would be appreciated.


Support has told me that the screws used with the predator to attach the fans to it are M4x6 DIN7984. Predator uses different screws than normal radiators.


----------



## Wolftame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Support has told me that the screws used with the predator to attach the fans to it are M4x6 DIN7984. Predator uses different screws than normal radiators.


Ah OK; my bad, when he asked I just checked what was used on other radiators. Maybe this is something that should be mentioned on the specs page of the Predators as going P/P is something people might want to do.


----------



## trojandan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Support has told me that the screws used with the predator to attach the fans to it are M4x6 DIN7984. Predator uses different screws than normal radiators.


Thank you.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolftame*
> 
> Ah OK; my bad, when he asked I just checked what was used on other radiators. *Maybe this si something that should be mentioned on the specs page of the Predators* as going P/P is something people might want to do.


Definitely, although I believe most people won't ever run the Predator in push/pull, just want to set it and forget it.


----------



## Wolftame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojandan*
> 
> Thank you.


Sorry for the incorrect information I provided, I went by what information was available.


----------



## Mr0czny

so my Predator came today, i try to fill the loop (i bought used) and i found a leak.

I looks like thread in pump is cracked





any sugestion what to do to fix this... can i change only pump (what model because i cant find it on ek site ?


----------



## trojandan

No problem. I appreciated the help!


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> Welp, I ended up with a 200 dollar paper weight. The fan hub doesn't work anymore. And the only way to fix it is to drill the bolt off. Something I'm not comfortable with doing. And since I bought the item off Amazon it's not covered under warranty to have a replacement sent.
> 
> Really disappointed about how everything turned out.


It's a bummer that you have a bad unit. I do get it, your frustration.

But like another poster mentioned can't you just hook the fans and pump up to the motherboard? I wouldn't say it's a paper weight. You do still have some options.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> so my Predator came today, i try to fill the loop (i bought used) and i found a leak.
> 
> I looks like thread in pump is cracked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any sugestion what to do to fix this... can i change only pump (what model because i cant find it on ek site ?


iirc the inlet port is made into the top perhaps they could sell you the replacement top since you bought it second-hand I'm sure a rep can help you...I've seen that happen on other types of thread before usually caused when someone before you crossthreads the fitting...it works most times until you take it off then it leaks from then on...I've seen it on pvc water piping and in extreme cases metal faucets...


----------



## Bjonness406

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> so my Predator came today, i try to fill the loop (i bought used) and i found a leak.
> 
> I looks like thread in pump is cracked
> 
> any sugestion what to do to fix this... can i change only pump (what model because i cant find it on ek site ?


Same thing happend to me, they should have made it of metall, not plastic. Feels so cheap.
I did get my money back, going for custom loop instead.


----------



## iNcontroL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> It's a bummer that you have a bad unit. I do get it, your frustration.
> 
> But like another poster mentioned can't you just hook the fans and pump up to the motherboard? I wouldn't say it's a paper weight. You do still have some options.


The fan cables aren't long enough, which could be solved with extension cables which I'd have to buy, they also work at a different RPM than the pump which would require connecting the pump to a different fan header, it just complicates everything too much. My main issue is that I shouldn't have to jump through so many hoops just to make this unit work.


----------



## Mr0czny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bjonness406*
> 
> Same thing happend to me, they should have made it of metall, not plastic. Feels so cheap.
> I did get my money back, going for custom loop instead.


i've wrote message to previous user and he send me spare parts











so waiting till weekend









because coolant gone away i mus order new can you reccomend something red ?

i've plan ordered 11/16 fitting and clear tubes


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> i've wrote message to previous user and he send me spare parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so waiting till weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because coolant gone away i mus order new can you reccomend something red ?
> 
> i've plan ordered 11/16 fitting and clear tubes


this id's good but do you find it strange he had replacement onhand?


----------



## Mr0czny

yea i wrote the same... if he knew thats thread is cracked and he have spare parts why he dont change parts itself...

whatever price was good


----------



## NIGos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reset1101*
> 
> No, I havent solved my issue yet, still waiting for some EK support help (contacted them via EK web too).
> 
> So, after shaking your unit your pump has started working normally? When pump starts working I hear a bit of waterfall too, I normally have it at 30%, but if I set pump to 100% waterfall sound is a lot more constant. So, could it be a lack of coolant inside the unit?


Well I finally received the EKoolant bottles and I topped up the unit following manual instructions. During the process I also discovered that my TitanX QDC GPU waterblock was leaking, despite only a few drops, as the hex screws were very loose (I tightened everything). I suspect the waterblock was also low on coolant itself as I had to top up quite a bit (way more than what it leaked).

After the assisted air bleeding I do not notice any kind of waterfall sound anymore. Lets hope it lasts this way.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Well you would. You sell them after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what would the reason be to add a standalone res?


Simply for the ease of filling and bleeding the loop and it will also help you monitor the fluid level.


----------



## teh_chin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGos*
> 
> Well I finally received the EKoolant bottles and I topped up the unit following manual instructions. During the process I also discovered that my TitanX QDC GPU waterblock was leaking, despite only a few drops, as the hex screws were very loose (I tightened everything). I suspect the waterblock was also low on coolant itself as I had to top up quite a bit (way more than what it leaked).
> 
> After the assisted air bleeding I do not notice any kind of waterfall sound anymore. Lets hope it lasts this way.


I noticed something similar when cleaning the dust out of my case the other day, but the leaking was on the cpu block. Checked the tightness of the 3 visible screws and even the 4 on the bottom of the copper contact part. Also noticed an air bubble so I took out the unit and hooked it up to a spare psu. Before opening the fill port I turned on the unit and the waterfall/gushing was more noticeable (air replacing the water from the leak?). After a few cycles the sound had gone away (but was hard to tell since the fans/pump were at 100%). Was about to put everything back in my case when I noticed more drops of liquid by the copper base, and upon further inspection I saw what looked like a rust colored spot. Opened up an RMA ticket tonight so hopefully I hear something back.

Potato pictures but you can see where the liquid was seeping out.

http://imgur.com/a/3j31K/all


----------



## goofyhsk

Bitfenix Prodigy ITX front Predator 240 fitment


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_chin*
> 
> I noticed something similar when cleaning the dust out of my case the other day, but the leaking was on the cpu block. Checked the tightness of the 3 visible screws and even the 4 on the bottom of the copper contact part. Also noticed an air bubble so I took out the unit and hooked it up to a spare psu. Before opening the fill port I turned on the unit and the waterfall/gushing was more noticeable (air replacing the water from the leak?). After a few cycles the sound had gone away (but was hard to tell since the fans/pump were at 100%). Was about to put everything back in my case when I noticed more drops of liquid by the copper base, and upon further inspection I saw what looked like a rust colored spot. Opened up an RMA ticket tonight so hopefully I hear something back.
> 
> Potato pictures but you can see where the liquid was seeping out.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/3j31K/all


That's scary


----------



## Scoobydooby11

^ looks good Goofyhsk. please make sure to upload one of your images to the EK database.


----------



## NIGos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_chin*
> 
> I noticed something similar when cleaning the dust out of my case the other day, but the leaking was on the cpu block. Checked the tightness of the 3 visible screws and even the 4 on the bottom of the copper contact part. Also noticed an air bubble so I took out the unit and hooked it up to a spare psu. Before opening the fill port I turned on the unit and the waterfall/gushing was more noticeable (air replacing the water from the leak?). After a few cycles the sound had gone away (but was hard to tell since the fans/pump were at 100%). Was about to put everything back in my case when I noticed more drops of liquid by the copper base, and upon further inspection I saw what looked like a rust colored spot. Opened up an RMA ticket tonight so hopefully I hear something back.
> 
> Potato pictures but you can see where the liquid was seeping out.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/3j31K/all


Not to bad for a potatoe, the seeping is quite evident in those pictures.

In my case I wasn't able to find anything noticeable in the gpu waterblock aside from a thin layer of liquid, possibly coming from the tubing area (which I subsequently tightened). I'll keep inspecting the unit but I really hope that was it, as I already RMAd two Vardar fans for rattling and I'd prefer not to RMA the gpu block also.

So much for the leak tested seal... too bad because this thing is a beast, my GPU+CPU loop never goes above 58°


----------



## goofyhsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> ^ looks good Goofyhsk. please make sure to upload one of your images to the EK database.


Where does one do that? I don't see any submit forms on their site


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goofyhsk*
> 
> Where does one do that? I don't see any submit forms on their site


Follow this link: http://www.ekwb.com/predator/case-help/


----------



## goofyhsk

Thanks, I see the link on the site now too - swear it wasn't there before


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goofyhsk*
> 
> Thanks, I see the link on the site now too - swear it wasn't there before


Are you sure?


----------



## Ziver

I'm having a problem with my EK Predator 360 unit. First boot up of the day the pump is not working. It just makes a tapping sound every few seconds. If I reboot once or twice it eventually starts going. I only noticed it due to the weird noise like tapping.


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> I'm having a problem with my EK Predator 360 unit. First boot up of the day the pump is not working. It just makes a tapping sound every few seconds. If I reboot once or twice it eventually starts going. I only noticed it due to the weird noise like tapping.


I had this same issue. Fixed by bumping up the minimum PWM% from the CPU fan header in the bios to 30% as per an EK staff member. Unfortunately this means your fans will be a bit louder at idle.


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_chin*
> 
> I noticed something similar when cleaning the dust out of my case the other day, but the leaking was on the cpu block. Checked the tightness of the 3 visible screws and even the 4 on the bottom of the copper contact part. Also noticed an air bubble so I took out the unit and hooked it up to a spare psu. Before opening the fill port I turned on the unit and the waterfall/gushing was more noticeable (air replacing the water from the leak?). After a few cycles the sound had gone away (but was hard to tell since the fans/pump were at 100%). Was about to put everything back in my case when I noticed more drops of liquid by the copper base, and upon further inspection I saw what looked like a rust colored spot. Opened up an RMA ticket tonight so hopefully I hear something back.
> 
> Potato pictures but you can see where the liquid was seeping out.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/3j31K/all


This is an important post imo and I thank you for making it. I pulled out my hex set and checked the screws on my CPU block and they were just below what I would call finger tight. I didn't tighten them much as I don't know how fragile everything is but I was able to tighten them a little. I urge everyone to check their blocks today to prevent potentially thousands of dollars of dead hardware.


----------



## teh_chin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_chin*
> 
> I noticed something similar when cleaning the dust out of my case the other day, but the leaking was on the cpu block. Checked the tightness of the 3 visible screws and even the 4 on the bottom of the copper contact part. Also noticed an air bubble so I took out the unit and hooked it up to a spare psu. Before opening the fill port I turned on the unit and the waterfall/gushing was more noticeable (air replacing the water from the leak?). After a few cycles the sound had gone away (but was hard to tell since the fans/pump were at 100%). Was about to put everything back in my case when I noticed more drops of liquid by the copper base, and upon further inspection I saw what looked like a rust colored spot. Opened up an RMA ticket tonight so hopefully I hear something back.
> 
> Potato pictures but you can see where the liquid was seeping out.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/3j31K/all


So just to update:
Quote:


> Thank you for contacting us.
> We are sorry for the problem you described.
> 
> It's look like that the O-ring is not pressed enough.
> And the root cause is the metal bracket.
> 
> We can send you a Nickel plated bracket (see uploaded photo), which is thiner than black one and additional we'll a new O-ring. This should solve the leakage issue.
> We'll send you also a small botle of coolant.
> 
> http://ekwb.com/rma/uploads/rma/1450257373_fk01.PNG


Not sure how much thinner the nickel mounting plate will be compared to the one that was included or how exactly it will fix the issue but as long as the seeping stops, that's all that matters. The time zone difference is killer though when waiting for a response. Either way standup customer service and I'm glad I don't have to send the entire unit back in order to get this fixed. Will update after I get the parts and leak test. Hopefully this is just a small isolated incident and won't make people paranoid or hesitant in the Predator.


----------



## reset1101

Hi,

I have a question I guess is already answered but I cant read 247 pages xD. Can anyone confirm what allen key size is needed to open the fillport of the Predator 240?

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reset1101*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a question I guess is already answered but I cant read 247 pages xD. Can anyone confirm what allen key size is needed to open the fillport of the Predator 240?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help!


You'll need M6.

Here are the videos to help you out with the process: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLURGpXub3CCD3XAojJtDBNX6Fwd4uY_sb


----------



## reset1101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> You'll need M6.
> 
> Here are the videos to help you out with the process: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLURGpXub3CCD3XAojJtDBNX6Fwd4uY_sb


Thanks a lot


----------



## ufokillerz

didn't finish reading yet this thread yet. did some minor amounts of cutting to my case
had to off bracket for hdd mount / raised portion of the case under radiator to clear.
covered with acoustipack for now, and have a abs block off plate on the bottom until i figure out how to make it look better

i think i will eventually replace the tubing for something longer to get more clearance. my QDC touches my vid card
had to use a 120mm fan on top by radiator to clear, 140mm won't clear by front mount radiator.



Corsair Air 540


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz*
> 
> didn't finish reading yet this thread yet. did some minor amounts of cutting to my case
> had to off bracket for hdd mount / raised portion of the case under radiator to clear.
> covered with acoustipack for now, and have a abs block off plate on the bottom until i figure out how to make it look better
> 
> i think i will eventually replace the tubing for something longer to get more clearance. my QDC touches my vid card
> had to use a 120mm fan on top by radiator to clear, 140mm won't clear by front mount radiator.
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair Air 540


Love your ran. What's the specs on it? Got any more pics? Give you any problems with X99?


----------



## ufokillerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Love your ran. What's the specs on it? Got any more pics? Give you any problems with X99?


just built the system yesterday
i7 5930k, still need to test it, only tried the asus oc utility and it hit 4800 75c max
ram is corsair vengeance lpx 3000 32gb quad channel kit. , came with a fan that i am trying to figure out how to fit


----------



## Mr0czny

EK Predator inside


----------



## pahom

I had
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_chin*
> 
> I noticed something similar when cleaning the dust out of my case the other day, but the leaking was on the cpu block. Checked the tightness of the 3 visible screws and even the 4 on the bottom of the copper contact part. Also noticed an air bubble so I took out the unit and hooked it up to a spare psu. Before opening the fill port I turned on the unit and the waterfall/gushing was more noticeable (air replacing the water from the leak?). After a few cycles the sound had gone away (but was hard to tell since the fans/pump were at 100%). Was about to put everything back in my case when I noticed more drops of liquid by the copper base, and upon further inspection I saw what looked like a rust colored spot. Opened up an RMA ticket tonight so hopefully I hear something back.
> 
> Potato pictures but you can see where the liquid was seeping out.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/3j31K/all


Same problem with 2 different predator 360s I assembled over the weekend. Seepage from the copper base of the CPU block. It looked identical to yours. I removed the CPU block and replaced with a Swiftech CPU block (lower flow). No more seepage. The unit is performing so far with similar results to using the EK block but I assume temps may be higher due to more restriction. Just happy to get it working as the EK gpu block on my Titan X and the rest of the Predator 360 setup is working great.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pahom*
> 
> I had
> Same problem with 2 different predator 360s I assembled over the weekend. Seepage from the copper base of the CPU block. It looked identical to yours. I removed the CPU block and replaced with a Swiftech CPU block (lower flow). No more seepage. The unit is performing so far with similar results to using the EK block but I assume temps may be higher due to more restriction. Just happy to get it working as the EK gpu block on my Titan X and the rest of the Predator 360 setup is working great.


that worries me. ive got $3000 in my build. i guess its time to take mine off and check it.


----------



## amd42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pahom*
> 
> Same problem with 2 different predator 360s I assembled over the weekend. Seepage from the copper base of the CPU block. It looked identical to yours. I removed the CPU block and replaced with a Swiftech CPU block (lower flow). No more seepage. The unit is performing so far with similar results to using the EK block but I assume temps may be higher due to more restriction. Just happy to get it working as the EK gpu block on my Titan X and the rest of the Predator 360 setup is working great.


Same here when I switched one from pull to push. Took it off, put it back in the box (after tightening the screws) and put a Noctua NH-D15 in its place. Over the holiday break I'll look further into it and also check the other one. One thing to note is that I bought both in the pre-order period.


----------



## StruttinSoul

Finally finished my custom built based off the predator 360 in my corsair 450d


----------



## StruttinSoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pahom*
> 
> I had
> Same problem with 2 different predator 360s I assembled over the weekend. Seepage from the copper base of the CPU block. It looked identical to yours. I removed the CPU block and replaced with a Swiftech CPU block (lower flow). No more seepage. The unit is performing so far with similar results to using the EK block but I assume temps may be higher due to more restriction. Just happy to get it working as the EK gpu block on my Titan X and the rest of the Predator 360 setup is working great.


I had this issue with the waterblock too - was dripping on the video card by the socket. Tightening the screws seemed to fix it but I just replaced it with a monoblock.


----------



## pahom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StruttinSoul*
> 
> I had this issue with the waterblock too - was dripping on the video card by the socket. Tightening the screws seemed to fix it but I just replaced it with a monoblock.


Your build looks great! I also tried tightening the screws but it still leaked. The Swiftech I put in isn't exactly aesthetically pleasing but it is getting the job done. Glad I don't have a window on my case!


----------



## Ricey20

I take it the pred 360 can't work in the new Corsair 600Q because of bottom mount?


----------



## Scoobydooby11

It says that it supports a 360mm Rad, but not sure if it will the Predator since its pretty thick and orientation may be a problem.


----------



## NIGos

I'm having the same issue with the CPU block... seepage from the bottom. Had a massive leak on the GPU and thank god nothing worse happened; I tightened everything now hoping it'll stop. Wished QC would have done a better job at this...


----------



## struttingsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pahom*
> 
> Your build looks great! I also tried tightening the screws but it still leaked. The Swiftech I put in isn't exactly aesthetically pleasing but it is getting the job done. Glad I don't have a window on my case!


Thanks - here's a couple better pictures of it.

Only thing is.. with the amount of stuff I changed you can't even tell it's based off the predator 360 anymore hahahaha


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *struttingsoul*
> 
> Thanks - here's a couple better pictures of it.
> 
> Only thing is.. with the amount of stuff I changed you can't even tell it's based off the predator 360 anymore hahahaha


That's bad ass man. Love it. Was it hard replacing the hoses with clear?

I have the same fans in push. Pretty quiet huh?

Repped


----------



## teh_chin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_chin*
> 
> I noticed something similar when cleaning the dust out of my case the other day, but the leaking was on the cpu block. Checked the tightness of the 3 visible screws and even the 4 on the bottom of the copper contact part. Also noticed an air bubble so I took out the unit and hooked it up to a spare psu. Before opening the fill port I turned on the unit and the waterfall/gushing was more noticeable (air replacing the water from the leak?). After a few cycles the sound had gone away (but was hard to tell since the fans/pump were at 100%). Was about to put everything back in my case when I noticed more drops of liquid by the copper base, and upon further inspection I saw what looked like a rust colored spot. Opened up an RMA ticket tonight so hopefully I hear something back.
> 
> Potato pictures but you can see where the liquid was seeping out.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/3j31K/all


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_chin*
> 
> So just to update:
> Not sure how much thinner the nickel mounting plate will be compared to the one that was included or how exactly it will fix the issue but as long as the seeping stops, that's all that matters. The time zone difference is killer though when waiting for a response. Either way standup customer service and I'm glad I don't have to send the entire unit back in order to get this fixed. Will update after I get the parts and leak test. Hopefully this is just a small isolated incident and won't make people paranoid or hesitant in the Predator.


Just to update:

Replacement o-ring and cpu mounting plate came in today, but I didn't have any distilled water on hand to mix with the concentrate (wasn't sure if they were sending me coolant concentrate or premixed) so I'll have to pick some up after work tomorrow. The mounting block looks very close in size but I don't have any calipers to check. Overall swapping the parts was easy, so much that I wish I had gone with a proper custom loop in the first place; maybe next time.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_chin*
> 
> Just to update:
> 
> Replacement o-ring and cpu mounting plate came in today, but I didn't have any distilled water on hand to mix with the concentrate (wasn't sure if they were sending me coolant concentrate or premixed) so I'll have to pick some up after work tomorrow. The mounting block looks very close in size but I don't have any calipers to check. Overall swapping the parts was easy, so much that I wish I had gone with a proper custom loop in the first place; maybe next time.


you are aware that the block in the predator is the same one a lot of poeple would purchase for their custom loop just included with the predator? it is a defect but it couldve happened to any block from any company... at least it didnt damage anything


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> you are aware that the block in the predator is the same one a lot of poeple would purchase for their custom loop just included with the predator? it is a defect but it couldve happened to any block from any company... at least it didnt damage anything


Yea but it didn't. And The EK Predator is the water lock we are discussing. Not the compitiion. I for one chose EK because to me they are the Mercedes of the water cooling world. I expected better. Also, This isn't an isolated case. I've yet to hear anyone from EK address the situation at hand. This is kind of a big deal when most people have thousand of dollars under their blocks... I mean let's say one of these guys stuff was fried, ruined. Who's responsible at that point ? Makes me very curious who else is having this issue and has no idea. Check your stuff guys.


----------



## andrej124

@struttingsoul: was it hard to refill? How did you do it in this configuration?


----------



## mfranco702

Replacement arrived, any idea if changing this part by myself will void the warranty of the Predator? and also changing tube will void my warranty?


----------



## StruttinSoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> That's bad ass man. Love it. Was it hard replacing the hoses with clear?
> 
> I have the same fans in push. Pretty quiet huh?
> 
> Repped


Thanks it is my first ever water cooling build, I am definitely happy with how it turned out. The whole system is super quiet - most of the time my fans run at 250rpm and the motherboard also shuts off a couple of them lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> @struttingsoul: was it hard to refill? How did you do it in this configuration?


It was a pain in the bum to refill! lol Then again it was my first system so I wasn't 100% sure what I was getting myself into lol I found a method that worked pretty good which was:

- flip the case upside down
- make use of those rotatable fittings and flip the reservoir so it was standing straight
- Turn on the pump
- remove the bottom plug on the radiator

After I figured that out it was only a matter of time for all of the bubbles to come out.


----------



## gpvecchi

Guys, I'm thinking of connecting a Predator 240 to an EK full cover waterblock for 980 Ti (refilling it); my only doubt is that I can fit in my case horizontally with tubes going up: will this be fine?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement arrived, any idea if changing this part by myself will void the warranty of the Predator? and also changing tube will void my warranty?


If you got the replacement from EK or one of their vendors, I would say no it will not void your warranty.









~Ceadder


----------



## teh_chin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_chin*
> 
> I noticed something similar when cleaning the dust out of my case the other day, but the leaking was on the cpu block. Checked the tightness of the 3 visible screws and even the 4 on the bottom of the copper contact part. Also noticed an air bubble so I took out the unit and hooked it up to a spare psu. Before opening the fill port I turned on the unit and the waterfall/gushing was more noticeable (air replacing the water from the leak?). After a few cycles the sound had gone away (but was hard to tell since the fans/pump were at 100%). Was about to put everything back in my case when I noticed more drops of liquid by the copper base, and upon further inspection I saw what looked like a rust colored spot. Opened up an RMA ticket tonight so hopefully I hear something back.
> 
> Potato pictures but you can see where the liquid was seeping out.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/3j31K/all


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_chin*
> 
> So just to update:
> Not sure how much thinner the nickel mounting plate will be compared to the one that was included or how exactly it will fix the issue but as long as the seeping stops, that's all that matters. The time zone difference is killer though when waiting for a response. Either way standup customer service and I'm glad I don't have to send the entire unit back in order to get this fixed. Will update after I get the parts and leak test. Hopefully this is just a small isolated incident and won't make people paranoid or hesitant in the Predator.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_chin*
> 
> Just to update:
> 
> Replacement o-ring and cpu mounting plate came in today, but I didn't have any distilled water on hand to mix with the concentrate (wasn't sure if they were sending me coolant concentrate or premixed) so I'll have to pick some up after work tomorrow. The mounting block looks very close in size but I don't have any calipers to check. Overall swapping the parts was easy, so much that I wish I had gone with a proper custom loop in the first place; maybe next time.


Annnd final update:

Got everything put back in the case after filling/bleeding and so far so good, of course I will be keeping a close eye on things.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> I take it the pred 360 can't work in the new Corsair 600Q because of bottom mount?


Placing a Predator in the bottom of a case isn't recommended.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGos*
> 
> I'm having the same issue with the CPU block... seepage from the bottom. Had a massive leak on the GPU and thank god nothing worse happened; I tightened everything now hoping it'll stop. Wished QC would have done a better job at this...


It's a problem with some bad CPU block O-ring









You can initiate an RMA with your reseller about this. Sorry









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_chin*
> 
> Annnd final update:
> 
> Got everything put back in the case after filling/bleeding and so far so good, of course I will be keeping a close eye on things.


Fantastic!!


----------



## KickAssCop

Predator rad is attracting a lot of dust. Don't remember my Corsair units ever having so much dust in the rad. Best way to clean? The paint brush method is inadequate and tiring. Inadequate because rad is too thick.

Ideas are welcome.


----------



## aboreal

Will the EK PREDATOR 360 fit on an Aerocool DS Cube?

Cheers!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Predator rad is attracting a lot of dust. Don't remember my Corsair units ever having so much dust in the rad. Best way to clean? The paint brush method is inadequate and tiring. Inadequate because rad is too thick.
> 
> Ideas are welcome.


air compressor with an air nozzle...ensure there's no water in the tank before using


----------



## StruttinSoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> air compressor with an air nozzle...ensure there's no water in the tank before using


+1 for this, that is exactly how I clean out my computer - with the dust filters on the 450d I am not getting much though.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StruttinSoul*
> 
> +1 for this, that is exactly how I clean out my computer - with the dust filters on the 450d I am not getting much though.


Whaaat?

No love for the DataVac?









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_4709_zpsljidx4oh.jpg.html


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Whaaat?
> 
> No love for the DataVac?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_4709_zpsljidx4oh.jpg.html


My DataVac came in the mail today!!!









BTW, unhook the fans from the motherboard or make sure they don't spin when using the DataVac or compressed air even. The fans act as a dynamo making current and can damage the motherboard if they spin fast while still attached to the motherboard.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My DataVac came in the mail today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, unhook the fans from the motherboard or make sure they don't spin when using the DataVac or compressed air even. The fans act as a dynamo making current and can damage the motherboard of they spin fast while still attached to the motherboard.


Very true, good advice. +rep I hold the fans in place so they don't spin.









DataVac version 2, they should make it 2-speed, a low speed would really be sweet.

My DataVac been running since 2012, not a single issue, just make sure you clean the bottom intake filter.


----------



## StruttinSoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Whaaat?
> 
> No love for the DataVac?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I figure it's easier to blow then suck the dust


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StruttinSoul*
> 
> I figure it's easier to blow then suck the dust


yes, DataVacs are good.


----------



## Jyve

Amount happy datavac user here!

Honestly I've been using it with the PC on. Maybe just lucky but zero issues between several systems.

An example of do what I say not as I do though. Good idea not to use while system is running.


----------



## KickAssCop

Thanks guys. I will see if I can get a data vac locally. Otherwise I am taking a leaf blower 6000 watts to my PC.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StruttinSoul*
> 
> I figure it's easier to blow then suck the dust


DataVacs blow air out the nozzle up top, and it comes with several different nozzles









Only downside with them is noise and if it's been a while since you've cleaned things out might want a dust mask because they make short work of removing dust from whatever you aim them at!


----------



## struttingsoul

Yeah... I think I will stick to taking my computer out to the garage hahahaha I have seen my old computer when it is dusty and it fills the garage


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Placing a Predator in the bottom of a case isn't recommended.


I'm just curious, how come bottom placement isn't recommended?


----------



## StruttinSoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> I'm just curious, how come bottom placement isn't recommended?


Because the pump is attached to the end of the rad assembly and that's then going against gravity I would think, more strain.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> I'm just curious, how come bottom placement isn't recommended?


Because of the pump placement on the unit, if you install it in the bottom of a case, the pump could encounter a loss of water feed that could lead to run the pump dry which leads to pump death.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StruttinSoul*
> 
> I figure it's easier to blow then suck the dust


DataVacs DO blow the dust.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> DataVacs blow air out the nozzle up top, and it comes with several different nozzles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only downside with them is noise and if it's been a while since you've cleaned things out might want a dust mask because they make short work of removing dust from whatever you aim them at!


Last night at 1 a.m. I fired up my DataVac for the first time. My neighbours must of thought I had a jet engine running in my place, they ARE loud.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Last night at 1 a.m. I fired up my DataVac for the first time. My neighbours must of thought I had a jet engine running in my place, they ARE loud.


Sound clip anyone ?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Sound clip anyone ?


Tomorrow I'll make a video with my phone. Not sure a phone will do it justice though. I WON'T make the video when I get home at 10:30 at night living in an apartment building.


----------



## KickAssCop

So I put a 780 Classy block in my cart and was pleased to see a special price on it which meant the predator attachment was virtually free. Went away for a few hours or half a day (don't remember). Come back and cart showed same price. Logged in. And hit paypal purchase. Purchase went through and saw the price charged as full. Damn it for buying stuff on my cell phone.

Have requested either a price adjustment or refund whichever EK would accept. So mad at myself for not verifying everything before hitting purchase.


----------



## gpvecchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Because of the pump placement on the unit, if you install it in the bottom of a case, the pump could encounter a loss of water feed that could lead to run the pump dry which leads to pump death.


A refill to remove all the air could fix this? That's my only mounting point...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> A refill to remove all the air could fix this? That's my only mounting point...


you would have to be extremely meticulous and check it quite often as any evaporation over time could dry lock the pump and then warranty wouldn't cover the loss...you might could create a mount that orients it a though it is installed upright in the to when it's in the bottom that might help some


----------



## jincuteguy

So far did anyone who own these Predator coolers have any issues yet? Im deciding if I should get one but not sure if it will have issue like the ones from Swiftech like those H220-X and H240-X.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Sound clip anyone ?


 VID_20151225_195346.zip 729k .zip file


DataVac audio mp3. I played it in VLC at 125% with my volume up about 20% more then normal to get some idea of how it sounds live. It must be 75 decibels easy but I'm not sure how decibels really work other then I've been at rock concerts at 120+ decibels by the speakers.


----------



## ufokillerz

anyone know if the fittings that come on the radiator can be purchased separately?


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So far did anyone who own these Predator coolers have any issues yet? Im deciding if I should get one but not sure if it will have issue like the ones from Swiftech like those H220-X and H240-X.


I haven't read the whole thread but I've seen reports of fans making annoying noises. The CPU block leaking fluid. A fan/pump header hub failing. That's all I can think of right now. These are mostly isolated issues though so no major common flaws have been reported.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz*
> 
> anyone know if the fittings that come on the radiator can be purchased separately?


Those should be standard EK compression Nickel fittings. Yes you can get those from PPCs as well as direct from EK.

If you're referring to the QDCs, those are not purchaseable at this time. They may be available later but to my best guesstimate they won't be available.

~Ceadder


----------



## Ricey20

Checked my loop today (Pred 360 + QDC GPU block) and there seems to be a lot of tiny bubbles and a few large ones stuck in my gpu block. I've tipped the case on it's sides and up and down but they just seem to come back. I don't see any leaks. Is there just not enough liquid in the loop?


----------



## Dark Father

Rough start buying into the Predator 240. Received it as a gift from the wife, imagine the surprise when I noticed the wet boxing material inside the shrink wrap. Turns out the plastic mount from the pump that connects with the adaptors towards the GPU blocks tubes was installed lopsided. Put a ticket in but wont likely hear anything till late Monday.


----------



## ionstorm66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Those should be standard EK compression Nickel fittings. Yes you can get those from PPCs as well as direct from EK.
> 
> If you're referring to the QDCs, those are not purchaseable at this time. They may be available later but to my best guesstimate they won't be available.
> 
> ~Ceadder


You can get the QDC from the manufacture. CPC part NS4D17006 and NS4D22006, that are like $30 a set.


----------



## jackoire

My 240 predator leaked, don't have another cooler to see if there's any damage.


----------



## drop24

I feel somewhat like I have a ticking time bomb in my rig. Has anyone actually asked EK if they will replace damaged parts due to leaks? Warranty is only what, a year or two?


----------



## Ziver

Hello,

When the product was available for pre-order I ordered from your website and I am using it since it was released globally. I like its performance but I am having issues for about a month and a half. To begin with, when the device starts to work above some particular rotation level, coolers were making noises as if a motor was clicking.
Since it is monitored from the motherboard I checkhed it for lowest and highest rotation levels and there was no motor clicking sound. I ignored this issue and continued to use it. After a while, this time I lost control over the coolers which were above the device. I could not intervene this process in terms of the rotation level, it was rotating on same level all the time. I think the controller above the device is completely broken now. I again ignored it and connected my coolers to cooler controller and the pump to the motherboard. Now I am having issues with the pump. If my computer stays closed all night when I open it in the morning the pump is not working and making sounds regularly. If I wait for 4 to 5 minutes it starts working automatically and there is no problem. When I turn my computer off and on again, I am having the same issue.

I changed the QFan mode to DC from PWM via motherboard when I was told by the staff of overlock.com the problem might be such that my pump was not getting enough power but that made no difference. I also connected the pump to my cooler control device so that it gets 12V but the result was still the same. No matter what I do, when I turn on my computer in the morning the pump is not working around 5 minutes and making noises and the heat of my processor jumps above 72c.

What is your suggestion under these circumstances ?

Thanks,

Update 1 ;

Since I have not heard from EK support section for 3 days I find it appropriate to ask this question in here.

I am trying the solve the issue by myself. As I pointed out before the pump is not working if I turn off the computer at night and turn on in the morning. There are noises with regular intervals as if the pump is trying to work but something is preventing it from doing so. I have solved the issue like this: I turned on the computer in the morning and the pump did not work so I opened the upper tap of the computer case and hit gently the pump with the back of screwdriver and it started working. I made the pump work like this which was not working for 2 days. So what do you think is causing this problem ?


----------



## drop24

Ziver try bumping up your minimum PWM signal in QFAN to 30-35% instead of the default 20%. EK advised me 20% is too low for the pump.


----------



## Ziver

I did it ! Even tried with Fan controller which is http://www.lamptron.com/product/controllers/cw611/


----------



## VSG

That's a voltage controller


----------



## Ziver

What are you saying ?


----------



## EK-123

Hi Ziver,

sorry to hear you have problems with your unit. You mention you emailed our support 3 days ago? Due to holiday season our support is currently offline and will get back to you on Monday 28th when the guys come back to the office. I know, it sucks to have a problem and no help right away but these guys needed some rest for Xmas, the year has been crazy busy. Igor still has 20 days of holidays to use!


----------



## ufokillerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Those should be standard EK compression Nickel fittings. Yes you can get those from PPCs as well as direct from EK.
> 
> If you're referring to the QDCs, those are not purchaseable at this time. They may be available later but to my best guesstimate they won't be available.
> 
> ~Ceadder


not the standard EK compression fittings, These rotate. Not listed on EK website either.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ionstorm66*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Those should be standard EK compression Nickel fittings. Yes you can get those from PPCs as well as direct from EK.
> 
> If you're referring to the QDCs, those are not purchaseable at this time. They may be available later but to my best guesstimate they won't be available.
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get the QDC from the manufacture. CPC part NS4D17006 and NS4D22006, that are like $30 a set.
Click to expand...

Very kewl. I stand corrected on the QDC and now there are links for those who get the QDCless Predator so they can upgrade to GPU or add to it.









On the leaks, are you guys inspecting your Predators prior to installation? You do realize that most of these leaks can be solved before they happen? I'm not putting the blame on anyone but in my experience, one should be a little OCD when it comes to adding liquid to electrical components. I've yet to have a leak from any water cooler I have installed. I visually inspect any place that could spring a leak on AIOs' and double an triple check for tight seals with my custom builds. One way to leaktest an AIO(Predators included), is to run it out of case and not have it connected to anything. Save for the correct size fan mounting outside of a case. Saving yourself some of the aggravation from having installed and... whoops.









Sorry to see that happened to you guys.









~Ceadder


----------



## ufokillerz

found the fitting on the radiator, it is the EK-CSQ which is a end of life product.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz*
> 
> found the fitting on the radiator, it is the EK-CSQ which is a end of life product.


EK CSQ rotaries are notorious leakers, 90's are the worst, 45's not as much. Too bad as I prefer the look.


----------



## ufokillerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> EK CSQ rotaries are notorious leakers, 90's are the worst, 45's not as much. Too bad as I prefer the look.


actually looking at the designs. on the predator, the fittings allow for a wrench to tighten, whereas the csq did not. Hopefully it is a new product they will sell separately soon.


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Hi Ziver,
> 
> sorry to hear you have problems with your unit. You mention you emailed our support 3 days ago? Due to holiday season our support is currently offline and will get back to you on Monday 28th when the guys come back to the office. I know, it sucks to have a problem and no help right away but these guys needed some rest for Xmas, the year has been crazy busy. Igor still has 20 days of holidays to use!


Yes, I have sent the mail on 23th of December. I hope they had a nice holiday.









*Update 2 ;*

The Pump noise problem that I mentioned can be understood by watching the video. You can also see how I made the pump work.





Quote:


> Hello,
> 
> When the product was available for pre-order I ordered from your website and I am using it since it was released globally. I like its performance but I am having issues for about a month and a half. To begin with, when the device starts to work above some particular rotation level, coolers were making noises as if a motor was clicking.
> Since it is monitored from the motherboard I checkhed it for lowest and highest rotation levels and there was no motor clicking sound. I ignored this issue and continued to use it. After a while, this time I lost control over the coolers which were above the device. I could not intervene this process in terms of the rotation level, it was rotating on same level all the time. I think the controller above the device is completely broken now. I again ignored it and connected my coolers to cooler controller and the pump to the motherboard. Now I am having issues with the pump. If my computer stays closed all night when I open it in the morning the pump is not working and making sounds regularly. If I wait for 4 to 5 minutes it starts working automatically and there is no problem. When I turn my computer off and on again, I am having the same issue.
> 
> I changed the QFan mode to DC from PWM via motherboard when I was told by the staff of overlock.com the problem might be such that my pump was not getting enough power but that made no difference. I also connected the pump to my cooler control device so that it gets 12V but the result was still the same. No matter what I do, when I turn on my computer in the morning the pump is not working around 5 minutes and making noises and the heat of my processor jumps above 72c.
> 
> What is your suggestion under these circumstances ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> *Update 1 ;*
> 
> Since I have not heard from EK support section for 3 days I find it appropriate to ask this question in here.
> 
> I am trying the solve the issue by myself. As I pointed out before the pump is not working if I turn off the computer at night and turn on in the morning. There are noises with regular intervals as if the pump is trying to work but something is preventing it from doing so. I have solved the issue like this: I turned on the computer in the morning and the pump did not work so I opened the upper tap of the computer case and hit gently the pump with the back of screwdriver and it started working. I made the pump work like this which was not working for 2 days. So what do you think is causing this problem ?


----------



## Dark Father

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Hi Ziver,
> 
> sorry to hear you have problems with your unit. You mention you emailed our support 3 days ago? Due to holiday season our support is currently offline and will get back to you on Monday 28th when the guys come back to the office. I know, it sucks to have a problem and no help right away but these guys needed some rest for Xmas, the year has been crazy busy. Igor still has 20 days of holidays to use!


Hopefully soon









The 240 is the last piece I needed to get my new build going.

Hope the guys had a good holiday. Thank you for the update on their return.


----------



## KickAssCop

Guys for me to connect the pre filled block to the predator 360; what steps do I need to do? I am a complete nub in this area.


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Guys for me to connect the pre filled block to the predator 360; what steps do I need to do? I am a complete nub in this area.


Hi!

First, you must have your GPU water block installed on your graphics card. And all you have to do is follow this steps:


----------



## KickAssCop

Thank you. Is it possible to request spare M3 6 mm screws with my order of the block? I am unable to find it locally.


----------



## Nitzhd

Hey guys, I just installed a loop with an EK-Predator 240. I've fellowed all the steps and added a gpu block to the Predator. I've filled the loop, only plug the sata power connector and launched the power supply with an ATX bridge. The fan are spinning but nothing from the pump, no rattle, no vibration. Is there anything I should test or check? Thank you.


----------



## NIGos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Yes, I have sent the mail on 23th of December. I hope they had a nice holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update 2 ;*
> 
> The Pump noise problem that I mentioned can be understood by watching the video. You can also see how I made the pump work.


Same issue here along with leakage on CPU block.. but at least I got entitled to a brand new unit (very appreciated EKWB).

Hopefully all this issues will be gone with new production batch.


----------



## jincuteguy

Anyone know where I can order the EK Predator 240 liquid cooler? I dont' see it anywhere I checked Amazon and Newegg, but none so far. Did they pull them back or something?

Also does anyone know if the EK-XLC Predator 360 would work with the Asus X99-A board? I know it requires the 2011 socket to have a hole or something?


----------



## Jokesterwild

woke up this morning to an email from EK. So they are aware of some of the units having issues. Haven't had a chance to look at my 240 since im still away from home atm. but atleast if there is a problem they are offering the replacement right away!
Quote:


> Dear EK customer!
> 
> Unfortunately we have detected potential issue with our EK-XLC Predator 240 and EK-XLC Predator 360 units, manufactured after November 1st, 2015.
> 
> The unit might not work as intended, due to defected O-ring. The issue can occur on a CPU water block after it is heated up and pressure rises between copper cold plate and bracket.
> 
> We would like to ask you if you can examine Supremacy MX CPU water block for any potential water markings. Look for small water drops or small green marks on copper cold plate. If there are no signs then there is no need to worry at all as only small percentage of all units were affected by this issue and those with issues are identified right away.
> 
> If by any chance you do notice some water markings on your unit, please discontinue the use of the EK-XLC Predator unit in order to avoid any potential damage to your computer components that could happen if water would get in touch with them.
> 
> Contact our support team at [email protected] and they will arrange for you a new Predator unit free of charge! Identified problem has been a temporary production issue and has been already resolved with new units being flawless again!
> 
> We are really sorry for the inconvenience caused!


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> woke up this morning to an email from EK. So they are aware of some of the units having issues. Haven't had a chance to look at my 240 since im still away from home atm. but atleast if there is a problem they are offering the replacement right away!


Ok so is this the reason why I don't see any retailers have these Predator in stocks?


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Ok so is this the reason why I don't see any retailers have these Predator in stocks?


Quite possibly. Probably pulled them back to replace the o-ring to ensure no more customers were affected.


----------



## gpvecchi

Guys, I'm still in thinking of making an AIO for a full cover waterblock for my GPU, but this issues make me worried...
Anyway, I assume that the fans can be reversed, right? May I use the stock fittings to replace the tubes? Thanks!


----------



## akira749

Sorry guys I was away for the last days due to Holidays. So i'm catching up here!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> A refill to remove all the air could fix this? That's my only mounting point...


Maybe, but you will still play with the devil here, since we don't recommend this installation orientation and if something happen to your Predator pump, we won't cover it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz*
> 
> anyone know if the fittings that come on the radiator can be purchased separately?


The non-rotary ones yes but the rotary ones no. They might become available in 2016 but I don't know it yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackoire*
> 
> My 240 predator leaked, don't have another cooler to see if there's any damage.


Sorry about that









If you bought it from our Webshop, I suggest you to open a ticket here : https://ekwb.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/requests/new

If you bought it from one of our resellers, then I would contact them to issue an RMA with them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> I feel somewhat like I have a ticking time bomb in my rig. Has anyone actually asked EK if they will replace damaged parts due to leaks? Warranty is only what, a year or two?


Our warranty is 2 years but it sadly won't cover parts that aren't EK.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> When the product was available for pre-order I ordered from your website and I am using it since it was released globally. I like its performance but I am having issues for about a month and a half. To begin with, when the device starts to work above some particular rotation level, coolers were making noises as if a motor was clicking.
> Since it is monitored from the motherboard I checkhed it for lowest and highest rotation levels and there was no motor clicking sound. I ignored this issue and continued to use it. After a while, this time I lost control over the coolers which were above the device. I could not intervene this process in terms of the rotation level, it was rotating on same level all the time. I think the controller above the device is completely broken now. I again ignored it and connected my coolers to cooler controller and the pump to the motherboard. Now I am having issues with the pump. If my computer stays closed all night when I open it in the morning the pump is not working and making sounds regularly. If I wait for 4 to 5 minutes it starts working automatically and there is no problem. When I turn my computer off and on again, I am having the same issue.
> 
> I changed the QFan mode to DC from PWM via motherboard when I was told by the staff of overlock.com the problem might be such that my pump was not getting enough power but that made no difference. I also connected the pump to my cooler control device so that it gets 12V but the result was still the same. No matter what I do, when I turn on my computer in the morning the pump is not working around 5 minutes and making noises and the heat of my processor jumps above 72c.
> 
> What is your suggestion under these circumstances ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Update 1 ;
> 
> Since I have not heard from EK support section for 3 days I find it appropriate to ask this question in here.
> 
> I am trying the solve the issue by myself. As I pointed out before the pump is not working if I turn off the computer at night and turn on in the morning. There are noises with regular intervals as if the pump is trying to work but something is preventing it from doing so. I have solved the issue like this: I turned on the computer in the morning and the pump did not work so I opened the upper tap of the computer case and hit gently the pump with the back of screwdriver and it started working. I made the pump work like this which was not working for 2 days. So what do you think is causing this problem ?


Did you receive an answer from the support team?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitzhd*
> 
> Hey guys, I just installed a loop with an EK-Predator 240. I've fellowed all the steps and added a gpu block to the Predator. I've filled the loop, only plug the sata power connector and launched the power supply with an ATX bridge. The fan are spinning but nothing from the pump, no rattle, no vibration. Is there anything I should test or check? Thank you.


Is your GPU block a plexi one? If it is, you might be able to see some water flow there. When the pump is running at low RPM, it's hard to hear and feel any vibrations from it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Anyone know where I can order the EK Predator 240 liquid cooler? I dont' see it anywhere I checked Amazon and Newegg, but none so far. Did they pull them back or something?
> 
> Also does anyone know if the EK-XLC Predator 360 would work with the Asus X99-A board? I know it requires the 2011 socket to have a hole or something?


The current unavailability of the Predator is due to a potential leak issue on the CPU block o-ring and we asked the resellers to remove them from sale to have the problem fixed.

About the compatibility with the Asus X99-A, you will need this (EK-XLC Predator LGA-2011 Screw Set) to make it work since this board doesn't have the holes punched all the way down through the PCB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Ok so is this the reason why I don't see any retailers have these Predator in stocks?


Yes sorry about that. They will become available in no times.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> Quite possibly. Probably pulled them back to replace the o-ring to ensure no more customers were affected.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> Guys, I'm still in thinking of making an AIO for a full cover waterblock for my GPU, but this issues make me worried...
> Anyway, I assume that the fans can be reversed, right? May I use the stock fittings to replace the tubes? Thanks!


Yes you can reverse the fans if you wanna put them in push config.

Yes you can use the stock fittings with other tubing. It just need to stay in the same size. Which is 10/16mm (3/8'' - 5/8'').


----------



## ufokillerz

My predator xlc 360 was ordered and shipped from a reseller in the USA on 12/15/2015. Since they are/were still selling it, does that mean that there shouldn't be much issue?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz*
> 
> My predator xlc 360 was ordered and shipped from a reseller in the USA on 12/15/2015. Since they are/were still selling it, does that mean that there shouldn't be much issue?


If your build date is from November 1st or later then it would be better to contact the reseller because you're most likely to have a bad o-ring issue.

To check your build date, check your box like this picture.


----------



## KickAssCop

I am assuming that units pre ordered in October and delivered in October will not have any issues?


----------



## SanderH

Hypothetical question: let's say I want to upgrade my Predator AIO to a full custom loop but obviously want a bigger reservoir and a better pump: can the built-in pump, reservoir and fan-controller be removed from the PE radiator?

And 2 related questions:
Is the CPU waterblock exactly the same as a EK-Supremacy MX you'd buy seperate, or is it somehow modified? Same question for the PE Coolstream radiator.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SanderH*
> 
> Hypothetical question: let's say I want to upgrade my Predator AIO to a full custom loop but obviously want a bigger reservoir and a better pump: can the built-in pump, reservoir and fan-controller be removed from the PE radiator?
> 
> And 2 related questions:
> Is the CPU waterblock exactly the same as a EK-Supremacy MX you'd buy seperate, or is it somehow modified? Same question for the PE Coolstream radiator.


id like to know these answers as well


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz*
> 
> My predator xlc 360 was ordered and shipped from a reseller in the USA on 12/15/2015. Since they are/were still selling it, does that mean that there shouldn't be much issue?


What Reseller did you order from? Today is the 29th and you still haven't got it yet? and it was shipped from the 15th?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I am assuming that units pre ordered in October and delivered in October will not have any issues?


You will be ok.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SanderH*
> 
> Hypothetical question: let's say I want to upgrade my Predator AIO to a full custom loop but obviously want a bigger reservoir and a better pump: can the built-in pump, reservoir and fan-controller be removed from the PE radiator?
> 
> And 2 related questions:
> Is the CPU waterblock exactly the same as a EK-Supremacy MX you'd buy seperate, or is it somehow modified? Same question for the PE Coolstream radiator.


You could re-use the CPU block since it's a normal EK-Supremacy MX. And you could re-use the pump but you will need a top for it and no the PE radiator can't be re-used as a standalone radiator.

Also, @jincuteguy I just received an information and you wouldn't need the 2011 screw set for your Predator to be compatible with the Asus X99-A. Even if the board looks to have the socket holes not drilled through the PCB, they actually are but they are covered with some insulation. So you only need to punch this insulation and you will be good with the included mounting screws.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> You will be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could re-use the CPU block since it's a normal EK-Supremacy MX. And you could re-use the pump but you will need a top for it and no the PE radiator can't be re-used as a standalone radiator.
> 
> Also, @jincuteguy I just received an information and you wouldn't need the 2011 screw set for your Predator to be compatible with the Asus X99-A. Even if the board looks to have the socket holes not drilled through the PCB, they actually are but they are covered with some insulation. So you only need to punch this insulation and you will be good with the included mounting screws.


Thx for the fast reply. So where can I order the EK Predator 360 in the US right now that doesn't have the O-ring issue? thx.


----------



## botlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> If your build date is from November 1st or later then it would be better to contact the reseller because you're most likely to have a bad o-ring issue.
> 
> To check your build date, check your box like this picture.


Is there any other way to tell? My box has the sticker but the space for the build date is blank.


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *botlite*
> 
> Is there any other way to tell? My box has the sticker but the space for the build date is blank.


I have a Predator 360, and the sticker on my is also missing the build date / QC number.

I have until January 4, 2016 to return/exchange mine.

Is there something official on the EK website that says there is a potential problem with these units?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> I have a Predator 360, and the sticker on my is also missing the build date / QC number.
> 
> I have until January 4, 2016 to return/exchange mine.
> 
> Is there something official on the EK website that says there is a potential problem with these units?


I ordered mine in 14/11/15 and mine does not have the sticker as well, so I am not sure if mine as the issue.


----------



## Malinark

Ordered mine Dec 26, it arrives tomorrow from Performance Pcs. Will this be a problem with the bad o-ring issue?


----------



## Ricey20

So if I'm having issues with lots of bubbles would adding more liquid solve that? Sorry bit new to this.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz*
> 
> My predator xlc 360 was ordered and shipped from a reseller in the USA on 12/15/2015. Since they are/were still selling it, does that mean that there shouldn't be much issue?
> 
> 
> 
> If your build date is from November 1st or later then it would be better to contact the reseller because you're most likely to have a bad o-ring issue.
> 
> To check your build date, check your box like this picture.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinark*
> 
> Ordered mine Dec 26, it arrives tomorrow from Performance Pcs. Will this be a problem with the bad o-ring issue?


I would definitely check it for leakage outside of the case. But you won't know whether to contact them until you check the date on the unit that you haven't yet received.

The date code on it will state DD/MO/YR so the pic that Akira posted shows 22 December 2015. If yours shows Prior to November, then you should be fine. If not make sure you leak test it outside of your case and system so you can limit any damage. I would do this prior to contacting Vendor as well, to limit down time having to wait on an RMA.









~Ceadder


----------



## iBruce

LOOK at that beautiful baby!

I'll have one of those in about 8months. (cigars all around)


----------



## goofyhsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> If your build date is from November 1st or later then it would be better to contact the reseller because you're most likely to have a bad o-ring issue.
> 
> To check your build date, check your box like this picture.


Mine (240) also has no build date (or serial number), purchased from PCCaseGear 11th Dec

Will testing outside the case completely unmounted be sufficient to see any problems - I'm not ready to mount mine yet

Also I'd like to see a registration option somewhere on the site for reseller purchased products for reasons such as these issues


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goofyhsk*
> 
> Mine (240) also has no build date (or serial number), purchased from PCCaseGear 11th Dec
> 
> Will testing outside the case completely unmounted be sufficient to see any problems - I'm not ready to mount mine yet
> 
> Also I'd like to see a registration option somewhere on the site for reseller purchased products for reasons such as these issues


Maybe Resellers took off the Build Date sticker so ppl won't know and won't likely to return the item?

I really want to buy the 360 version but because of this O-ring issue, I still haven't order yet. I don't wanna deal with leakage and returning / back and forth stuff.


----------



## Wovermars1996

So far no issues with my Predator 360. No leaks whatsoever. Mine was bought In October and I think the only problem I had was once when I started my system the pump didn't start and the pump and fans went to 100%. It then went back to normal speeds.


----------



## sWaY20

If I order from performance pc, since they have the 360 in stock, will I get the updated fixed version?


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> If I order from performance pc, since they have the 360 in stock, will I get the updated fixed version?


I want to know about this too, but so far no ones knows.


----------



## ufokillerz

build date of 11/4/2015 ordered from performance pcs on 12/15/2015

guess i'll be contacting them about this.

Performancepcs options are to send replacement O ring, or to RMA the entire unit.

Sounds like the best option is to raise the block up as far as i can to avoid loosing coolant? because it sure sounds like replacement coolant is on the end user? <== This question is directed at EKWB.


----------



## jonym

Hi, I'm new here.. I got the 360 installed just last week with a GPU cooler.

After reading about the news here I proceeded to check my box: 11/3/15 build date and sure enough.. a bit of a leak at the bottom if the CPU block as pictured.

I've started an RMA with the reseller but I can't seem to be able to order a new "fixed" unit on the EK site..

Do we know when that can be re-ordered?

It was a pain having to restore the CPU and GPU back to air cooling; However I'm thankful that I caught it on time thanks to your posts! No damage to any parts.


----------



## KickAssCop

When will the QDC for water block be back in stock again?


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonym*
> 
> Hi, I'm new here.. I got the 360 installed just last week with a GPU cooler.
> 
> After reading about the news here I proceeded to check my box: 11/3/15 build date and sure enough.. a bit of a leak at the bottom if the CPU block as pictured.
> 
> I've started an RMA with the reseller but I can't seem to be able to order a new "fixed" unit on the EK site..
> 
> Do we know when that can be re-ordered?
> 
> It was a pain having to restore the CPU and GPU back to air cooling; However I'm thankful that I caught it on time thanks to your posts! No damage to any parts.


You don't have to order another unit, the reseller should replace this one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> When will the QDC for water block be back in stock again?


You mean pre-filled GPU water blocks with QDC?


----------



## Dark Father

I'm curious, but how long was the response time for anyone dealing with EKWB's RMA section in their previous experiences?

Getting a little stir crazy looking at over $1600 in hardware that has no viable CPU cooler to install.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> You mean pre-filled GPU water blocks with QDC?


Yes, it is showing as out of stock with the classified block (980 ti classified)


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Yes, it is showing as out of stock with the classified block (980 ti classified)


EK-FC980 GTX Ti Classy KPE - Acetal+Nickel and EK-FC980 GTX Ti Classy KPE - Nickel are available.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> EK-FC980 GTX Ti Classy KPE - Acetal+Nickel and EK-FC980 GTX Ti Classy KPE - Nickel are available.


I don't have KPE. Was talking about the FC780 Classy that is in stock but the predator service is not so I can't put the order in.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> LOOK at that beautiful baby!
> 
> I'll have one of those in about 8months. (cigars all around)


Thank you. My little man is a Granny magnet. They follow him throughout stores. And girls? Well I don't believe he will have problems finding a date to his Proms.









Congratulations on your expected bundle of joy, my friend.









~Ceadder


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Maybe Resellers took off the Build Date sticker so ppl won't know and won't likely to return the item?
> 
> I really want to buy the 360 version but because of this O-ring issue, I still haven't order yet. I don't wanna deal with leakage and returning / back and forth stuff.


If they do that they won't be our resellers for long. I will try to know why so many people have blank build date.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> If I order from performance pc, since they have the 360 in stock, will I get the updated fixed version?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> I want to know about this too, but so far no ones knows.


Resellers aren't allowed to sell the bad Predators since we inform them. So if PPCS have some in stock then they must be the fixed ones









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz*
> 
> build date of 11/4/2015 ordered from performance pcs on 12/15/2015
> 
> guess i'll be contacting them about this.
> 
> Performancepcs options are to send replacement O ring, or to RMA the entire unit.
> 
> Sounds like the best option is to raise the block up as far as i can to avoid loosing coolant? because it sure sounds like replacement coolant is on the end user? <== This question is directed at EKWB.


You will be able to re-use your coolant that you will have flushed to do the replacement (if you choose this option).









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Father*
> 
> I'm curious, but how long was the response time for anyone dealing with EKWB's RMA section in their previous experiences?
> 
> Getting a little stir crazy looking at over $1600 in hardware that has no viable CPU cooler to install.


When did you submit your request?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I don't have KPE. Was talking about the FC780 Classy that is in stock but the predator service is not so I can't put the order in.


The option seems to be back.









EK-FC780 GTX Classy - Acetal+Nickel


----------



## KickAssCop

The option is there but when I go to the cart I am getting this.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> If they do that they won't be our resellers for long. I will try to know why so many people have blank build date.
> 
> Resellers aren't allowed to sell the bad Predators since we inform them. So if PPCS have some in stock then they must be the fixed ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will be able to re-use your coolant that you will have flushed to do the replacement (if you choose this option).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did you submit your request?
> The option seems to be back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EK-FC780 GTX Classy - Acetal+Nickel


I asked Scan UK retailer and they said they have no idea about this problem.


----------



## antonyfrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I asked Scan UK retailer and they said they have no idea about this problem.


I had this problem with my first EK Predator 360 I got from scan I had it delivered to my office just before Christmas, the whole unit had more liquid on the outside than in the unit. It looks like it was leaking when they picked it and ignored it, you would have to had been blind not to notice the wet patches on the box.

I was lucky that scan did an advanced replacement and my new unit seems to be working fine.


----------



## Malinark

We're a few people wondering about performance pcs. My 360 arrived today with a build date of Nov 04 and leaking around copper block.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonyfrn*
> 
> I had this problem with my first EK Predator 360 I got from scan I had it delivered to my office just before Christmas, the whole unit had more liquid on the outside than in the unit. It looks like it was leaking when they picked it and ignored it, you would have to had been blind not to notice the wet patches on the box.
> 
> I was lucky that scan did an advanced replacement and my new unit seems to be working fine.


I got mine in 18/11/15 and I have used it for over a month now and I have had no problems with it.


----------



## AlphaBravo

Are we supposed to return or exchange our Predator unit if our build date is missing, and the unit is not currently leaking?

If our unit is one of the defective ones (not sure how to know if the build date is missing), is it possible that the leak will show up in the future at some point. If so, what are we supposed to tell the retailer (regarding a return or exchange) who we purchased it from? Is there anything official about this on EK's website that we can show them that explains this defect?


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> Are we supposed to return or exchange our Predator unit if our build date is missing, and the unit is not currently leaking?
> 
> If our unit is one of the defective ones (not sure how to know if the build date is missing), is it possible that the leak will show up in the future at some point. If so, what are we supposed to tell the retailer (regarding a return or exchange) who we purchased it from? Is there anything official about this on EK's website that we can show them that explains this defect?


If its not showing the leak, I would just keep an eye on it over the next while. All the retailers are supposed to be aware of it. I got an email from ek asking people to check their units. not all units have the problem it seems. my 240 seems fine so far.


----------



## BAW264

Hi guys,

I have just brought your Predator 360 a few days ago from Micro Center, I have installed your water cooler as instructed with your back plate, and suddenly I have been getting into problems with my I7-6700K getting my memory going up to speed (3600mhz) showing either code 55, 41. Before I have installed your cooler I used a old Corsair H100, and it ran with no problems, and I have noticed that with your back plate the water block is installed too tightly causing all of these errors. I suggest you redesign the back place for the Skylake processors.

Daniel


----------



## MathWiz

Are the tubes on the 360mm version long enough to fit on a Caselabs Mercury S8 on the front 120.3 flex bay (the right front)? The top radiators mounts on my build will be used.

If we have EGVA graphic cards that came with an EK waterblock, can we send it in and have the card pre-filled and the QDC installed? If so, how much would it be?


----------



## jincuteguy

Anyone knows if the Predator 360 will fit at the top of the NZXT 810 Switch case?


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Anyone knows if the Predator 360 will fit at the top of the NZXT 810 Switch case?


Yes, it does. I have one installed in mine.

Also, see the following: http://www.ekwb.com/predator/case-compatibility-list/


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> Yes, it does. I have one installed in mine.
> 
> Also, see the following: http://www.ekwb.com/predator/case-compatibility-list/


Nice man. But did you have to take out the top drive cage or whatever cause I know the 360 Rad is long?


----------



## Fallendreams

I take it I'm okay because it's look like my build date was back in October 26, 2015 if I'm reading this right.

I'm only asking because my order placed in middle of November.


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Nice man. But did you have to take out the top drive cage or whatever cause I know the 360 Rad is long?


Nothing has to be removed.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MathWiz*
> 
> Are the tubes on the 360mm version long enough to fit on a Caselabs Mercury S8 on the front 120.3 flex bay (the right front)? The top radiators mounts on my build will be used.
> 
> If we have EGVA graphic cards that came with an EK waterblock, can we send it in and have the card pre-filled and the QDC installed? If so, how much would it be?


That's what I emailed ek about, I'm sending them my 780 classy Waterblock I already have to get pre filled, and purchasing another block pre filled for my other gpu.


----------



## Dark Father

Quote:
Originally Posted by Dark Father View Post

I'm curious, but how long was the response time for anyone dealing with EKWB's RMA section in their previous experiences?

Getting a little stir crazy looking at over $1600 in hardware that has no viable CPU cooler to install. mad.gif

--

When did you submit your request?
--

@akira749

It seems to be moving now shortly after I posted, contact information was passed on and my unit is on its way back Priority class. Thank you for the inquiry.
At current with the amount of support requests it seems they may be trying to catch up given the holiday downtime. So, 3 - 5 weekdays minus the actual holiday dates and weekends.


----------



## MathWiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> That's what I emailed ek about, I'm sending them my 780 classy Waterblock I already have to get pre filled, and purchasing another block pre filled for my other gpu.[/quote
> 
> Are you adding more radiators in the system? I am wondering if they will sell the units without the blocks.


----------



## ufokillerz

since i need a new o-ring, i figure i'd make some changes to the system. running pumps in series, redundancy is good? maybe. leak testing with distilled water for now. First time doing a semi custom loop in over a decade



even put a g1/4 15mm spacer to get easy access to the drain


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MathWiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> That's what I emailed ek about, I'm sending them my 780 classy Waterblock I already have to get pre filled, and purchasing another block pre filled for my other gpu.[/quote
> 
> Are you adding more radiators in the system? I am wondering if they will sell the units without the blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to get a predator 240 in a month or two just for the cpu and run the 360 for the gpus.
Click to expand...


----------



## gpvecchi

Oh, problem: I would like to fit the Predator 240 in the bottom of a Corsair 750D, but the 240 has to be fit with pipes coming down, otherwise I'll need an external reservoir.
So, I thought to fit 2 90° to the tubes insthead of the 2 straight ones and flip the fans; I'd need a spacer to lift it up to make room for the 90° fittings.
I know that Phobya makes it, does somebody know where to buy it in Europe?


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I will try to know why so many people have blank build date.


Is there any further information regarding the blank build dates?

If I am unable to determine whether my unit is one of the affected ones, I am going to exchange it prior to my 30-day return/exchange period. I don't wan't to wait for it to possibly damage a GTX 980ti graphics card that sits right below it. I guess I will bring a printed copy of this thread (over the last few days) with me for justification, since there is nothing official on EK's website regarding the defective o-ring Predators.


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> Is there any further information regarding the blank build dates?
> 
> If I am unable to determine whether my unit is one of the affected ones, I am going to exchange it prior to my 30-day return/exchange period. I don't wan't to wait for it to possibly damage a GTX 980ti graphics card that sits right below it. I guess I will bring a printed copy of this thread (over the last few days) with me for justification, since there is nothing official on EK's website regarding the defective o-ring Predators.


When did you buy your unit?


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> When did you buy your unit?


December 5th


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz*
> 
> since i need a new o-ring, i figure i'd make some changes to the system. running pumps in series, redundancy is good? maybe. leak testing with distilled water for now. First time doing a semi custom loop in over a decade
> 
> 
> 
> even put a g1/4 15mm spacer to get easy access to the drain


That's a interesting set up with the h140x and the predator. Was it difficult to bleed ?


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> December 5th


I would definitely keep an eye on it. But even in range of dates where they seemed to have gotten a bad batch of o-rings not all o-rings used were actually faulty. So you may be fine.
What I have noticed from people having the problem is its pretty noticeable pretty fast.


----------



## derickwm

Hey everyone! I've added a club signup sheet and sig info on the second post for everyone here to show pics of their Predator setups!


----------



## Jyve

Just thought I'd chime in on my unit. Bought it a couple months ago and have a blank build date like a lot of others. Purchased from EK direct. 240 version and no leak issue so far.

If I'm understanding right, I should've seen something by now?

Crossing my fingers that all is well.


----------



## ufokillerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> That's a interesting set up with the h140x and the predator. Was it difficult to bleed ?


i think having a reservoir made it easyish to bleed. Still have a few bubbles i have to shake out, but i only went at it for a few minutes.


----------



## iammurphy

I preordered from ekwb for the 360 and mine has no build date or serial number on the box. Im terrified its going to leak especially not knowing the build date and if it falls in the bad batch.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iammurphy*
> 
> I preordered from ekwb for the 360 and mine has no build date or serial number on the box. Im terrified its going to leak especially not knowing the build date and if it falls in the bad batch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Just thought I'd chime in on my unit. Bought it a couple months ago and have a blank build date like a lot of others. Purchased from EK direct. 240 version and no leak issue so far.
> 
> If I'm understanding right, I should've seen something by now?
> 
> Crossing my fingers that all is well.


If it doesn't have a build date on the box then you are in the clear.


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If it doesn't have a build date on the box then you are in the clear.


For peace of mind, will you explain what the difference is between the Predators that have a build date and those where the build date is missing?


----------



## sWaY20

Would like to know as well, bought mine from microcenter last week. No build date either but I was gonna swap the cpu block out if I had to.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If it doesn't have a build date on the box then you are in the clear.
> 
> 
> 
> For peace of mind, will you explain what the difference is between the Predators that have a build date and those where the build date is missing?
Click to expand...

Nothing other than the ones with a build date missing were the first produced and somehow did not receive stickers.


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nothing other than the ones with a build date missing were the first produced and somehow did not receive stickers.


Thank you for providing that information.


----------



## amd42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If it doesn't have a build date on the box then you are in the clear.


None of my four Predators have a build date but one of them leaked. This is one of the two 360s I preordered (the two 240s I bought at MC). Have not had a chance yet to check the other three.


----------



## Rubashka

hey guys i just installed my 360 an one of the fans closest to the pump is spinning slightly slower than the other 2. Is this normal? Can the 3 fans be adjusted individually?


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If it doesn't have a build date on the box then you are in the clear.


is there a way I can get a power cord for the 360? Mine didn't come in the box. I needs one asap.


----------



## AlphaBravo

So if some is going to purchase a new Predator starting today, what is the build date to look for on the package to ensure that it does not have the o-ring problem? In other words, Predator units with a build date after what date are not going to have the o-ring problem?


----------



## Rubashka

my current setup with Predator 360


----------



## Malinark

I heard the date needs to be after Dec 28.


----------



## lexlutha111384

I just bought my EK Predator 240 2 days ago from Microcenter. It has no build date either. It has been running for a couple days now and no leaks whatsoever. Should I be worried?


----------



## VSG

I don't see why. Just keep an eye out on the CPU block area and tighten the screws if they seem loose. That's about it.


----------



## lexlutha111384

tighten what screws? do u mean the fittings on the block? the ones the hoses are going into? thanks


----------



## lexlutha111384

Or do u mean the little hex head Allen screws?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If it doesn't have a build date on the box then you are in the clear.
> 
> 
> 
> is there a way I can get a power cord for the 360? Mine didn't come in the box. I needs one asap.
Click to expand...

Please make a ticket at EKWB.com/support. Sorry for the troubles!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> So if some is going to purchase a new Predator starting today, what is the build date to look for on the package to ensure that it does not have the o-ring problem? In other words, Predator units with a build date after what date are not going to have the o-ring problem?


If you buy a Predator from now on, you should be fine. All faulty units have been replaced.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> I just bought my EK Predator 240 2 days ago from Microcenter. It has no build date either. It has been running for a couple days now and no leaks whatsoever. Should I be worried?


No


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> So if some is going to purchase a new Predator starting today, what is the build date to look for on the package to ensure that it does not have the o-ring problem? In other words, Predator units with a build date after what date are not going to have the o-ring problem?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If you buy a Predator from now on, you should be fine. All faulty units have been replaced.


This does not really answer my question.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Or do u mean the little hex head Allen screws?


These, but go over the fittings with your hand as well for good practice. Like Derick said, your unit isn't affected but routine checking is always recommended with open loops.


----------



## KickAssCop

Now the FC780 Classy block is also out of stock. I think it is not in my stars to ever find both the FC780 Classy and Predator filling service in stock at the same time when I also have the monies. So disappointed that I didn't order it earlier.

Any news on when it will be back in stock with the pre-fill service?


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> This does not really answer my question.


They pulled back all affected units. If you find one to buy it will be a newer version with no o-ring issue. So you can feel confident in buying if that is what you are wondering.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I asked Scan UK retailer and they said they have no idea about this problem.


What do you mean? Did they said that weren't aware about the leaking issue?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinark*
> 
> We're a few people wondering about performance pcs. My 360 arrived today with a build date of Nov 04 and leaking around copper block.


I would contact them and tell them that your unit might be a faulty one due to the build date.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MathWiz*
> 
> Are the tubes on the 360mm version long enough to fit on a Caselabs Mercury S8 on the front 120.3 flex bay (the right front)? The top radiators mounts on my build will be used.
> 
> If we have EGVA graphic cards that came with an EK waterblock, can we send it in and have the card pre-filled and the QDC installed? If so, how much would it be?


If you put the barbs on the top, you should be fine.

Are you talking about an EVGA HydroCopper?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> I take it I'm okay because it's look like my build date was back in October 26, 2015 if I'm reading this right.
> 
> I'm only asking because my order placed in middle of November.


You're fine.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Father*
> 
> @akira749
> 
> It seems to be moving now shortly after I posted, contact information was passed on and my unit is on its way back Priority class. Thank you for the inquiry.
> At current with the amount of support requests it seems they may be trying to catch up given the holiday downtime. So, 3 - 5 weekdays minus the actual holiday dates and weekends.


Great!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> Oh, problem: I would like to fit the Predator 240 in the bottom of a Corsair 750D, but the 240 has to be fit with pipes coming down, otherwise I'll need an external reservoir.
> So, I thought to fit 2 90° to the tubes insthead of the 2 straight ones and flip the fans; I'd need a spacer to lift it up to make room for the 90° fittings.
> I know that Phobya makes it, does somebody know where to buy it in Europe?


It isn't recommended to put a Predator in the bottom of a case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Now the FC780 Classy block is also out of stock. I think it is not in my stars to ever find both the FC780 Classy and Predator filling service in stock at the same time when I also have the monies. So disappointed that I didn't order it earlier.
> 
> Any news on when it will be back in stock with the pre-fill service?


Sorry about that









I would wait for the Holiday period to be over. We need to catch up on stock and it wasn't easy to do during this period.


----------



## Razzaa

Looking at getting the pre filled block for my 980ti KPE. Anyone know if I can I use my KPE back plate with out modding it?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Looking at getting the pre filled block for my 980ti KPE. Anyone know if I can I use my KPE back plate with out modding it?


Yes you can. You can check the optional step 3 in the instruction sheet









Installation and mounting manual for EK-FC980 GTX Ti Classy KPE water block


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd42*
> 
> None of my four Predators have a build date but one of them leaked. This is one of the two 360s I preordered (the two 240s I bought at MC). Have not had a chance yet to check the other three.


Did yours leak before you installed it, or after installing and running it? If it leaked after running it, how long did it take before it started to leak?


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If it doesn't have a build date on the box then you are in the clear.


Not entirely true.







I have a pre-order unit that is leaking on me. The high temps causing the O-ring to leak makes sense to me as my unit didn't start to leak until I added the extra heat from a Titan X to the loop. I'm in the process of starting an RMA now.

On the plus side... Based on my past experiences with EK, it seems like they take DAMN GOOD care of their customers so other than the minor inconvenience, this doesn't concern me at all. Up until the leak, the Predator has easily been the best AIO setup I've ever had and I plan on sticking with it. It's not at all uncommon for a brand new product to have some teething problems, especially when you're dealing with the amount of variables involved in watercooling.

A bit hard to see the drip here. It's coming from in between the copper cold plate and black steel mount.


Closeup.


Some coolant did leak onto the PCI connector of my Titan X and worked it's way into the PCI slot of my motherboard. Everything seems to be running just fine and I don't see any visible damage (other than a tiny bit of white residue on the end of my PCI connector), but I am a tiny bit concerned because I had a couple crashes right before discovering the leak (no crashes since). The small puddle of coolant is circled in the picture and you can see the white residue on the end of the PCI connector.


Here's the paper towel I used to clean out the PCI slot of the motherboard to give you an idea of the amount of coolant that leaked (could have been a whole hell of a lot worse).


The box from my unit... No Manufacture date.


----------



## lexlutha111384

I found the tiniest little bit of liquid on my motherboard. I am assuming it came from the pred 240. I ran a CPU stress test for like 2 hours and it was totally fine. Should I just tighten the little Allen heads on the block? I already made sure the thumb screws were tight but I have yet to even check the little hex heads.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Still no signs of a leak on my 360


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> What do you mean? Did they said that weren't aware about the leaking issue?
> I would contact them and tell them that your unit might be a faulty one due to the build date.
> If you put the barbs on the top, you should be fine.
> 
> Are you talking about an EVGA HydroCopper?
> You're fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't recommended to put a Predator in the bottom of a case.
> Sorry about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would wait for the Holiday period to be over. We need to catch up on stock and it wasn't easy to do during this period.


Yeah, Scan UK said they have not been told about the leaking issue.


----------



## drop24

Question to those that have had leaks, what color is the liquid? Thx.


----------



## fixall

*edit
Posted wrong info.


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Not entirely true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pre-order unit that is leaking on me. The high temps causing the O-ring to leak makes sense to me as my unit didn't start to leak until I added the extra heat from a Titan X to the loop. I'm in the process of starting an RMA now.
> 
> On the plus side... Based on my past experiences with EK, it seems like they take DAMN GOOD care of their customers so other than the minor inconvenience, this doesn't concern me at all. Up until the leak, the Predator has easily been the best AIO setup I've ever had and I plan on sticking with it. It's not at all uncommon for a brand new product to have some teething problems, especially when you're dealing with the amount of variables involved in watercooling.
> 
> A bit hard to see the drip here. It's coming from in between the copper cold plate and black steel mount.
> 
> 
> Closeup.
> 
> 
> Some coolant did leak onto the PCI connector of my Titan X and worked it's way into the PCI slot of my motherboard. Everything seems to be running just fine and I don't see any visible damage (other than a tiny bit of white residue on the end of my PCI connector), but I am a tiny bit concerned because I had a couple crashes right before discovering the leak (no crashes since). The small puddle of coolant is circled in the picture and you can see the white residue on the end of the PCI connector.
> 
> 
> Here's the paper towel I used to clean out the PCI slot of the motherboard to give you an idea of the amount of coolant that leaked (could have been a whole hell of a lot worse).
> 
> 
> The box from my unit... No Manufacture date.


Well, I just checked mine, and there was a drop leaking from the block. It has been installed and running for a couple of weeks.

I purchased it from Microcenter on 12/05/2015, and the build date on the box is blank.

I am returning it to Microcenter tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Yeah, Scan UK said they have not been told about the leaking issue.


This is weird....I will let the guys know about that. Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Question to those that have had leaks, what color is the liquid? Thx.


Coolant is clear


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Not entirely true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pre-order unit that is leaking on me. The high temps causing the O-ring to leak makes sense to me as my unit didn't start to leak until I added the extra heat from a Titan X to the loop. I'm in the process of starting an RMA now.
> 
> On the plus side... Based on my past experiences with EK, it seems like they take DAMN GOOD care of their customers so other than the minor inconvenience, this doesn't concern me at all. Up until the leak, the Predator has easily been the best AIO setup I've ever had and I plan on sticking with it. It's not at all uncommon for a brand new product to have some teething problems, especially when you're dealing with the amount of variables involved in watercooling.
> 
> A bit hard to see the drip here. It's coming from in between the copper cold plate and black steel mount.
> 
> 
> Closeup.
> 
> 
> Some coolant did leak onto the PCI connector of my Titan X and worked it's way into the PCI slot of my motherboard. Everything seems to be running just fine and I don't see any visible damage (other than a tiny bit of white residue on the end of my PCI connector), but I am a tiny bit concerned because I had a couple crashes right before discovering the leak (no crashes since). The small puddle of coolant is circled in the picture and you can see the white residue on the end of the PCI connector.
> 
> 
> Here's the paper towel I used to clean out the PCI slot of the motherboard to give you an idea of the amount of coolant that leaked (could have been a whole hell of a lot worse).
> 
> 
> The box from my unit... No Manufacture date.


Damn. Now I am worried about adding my 980 Ti to the loop. This is quite discomforting since the whole point of getting the 360/QDC setup was so that I can add a graphics card later down the road. Did the leak damage components? I am not sure I want to go through this hassle since I have no time for this stuff.









Rocking a pre-order unit.


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Did the leak damage components? I am not sure I want to go through this hassle since I have no time for this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocking a pre-order unit.


No. No damage to my motherboard or GPU as far as I can tell (both have been running just fine since I swapped coolers, albeit a bit warmer), and I had a somewhat significant amount of leakage. The coolant is non-conductive, so barring any impurities causing a freak accident there shouldn't be anything to worry about as far as I know.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Just curious Akira if PC Case Gear in Australia know about this issue if mine does leak?


----------



## lexlutha111384

Well mine leaked! I just got mine two days ago at microcenter (no build date) and ran it for a day and got water dripping out of the water block. I'm going back to microcenter to get a replacement. What should I be looking for when I grab another one? What are the odds two will be defective? I'm so pissed right now ☹


----------



## Rubashka

hey guys,

are these signs of a leak? i took it off to reapply thermal paste and noticed 2 spots on different sides. Cooler has been running for 1 day only and is one of the first preorders online through EK. Dont have a build date on my box.

Should i request RMA? Also one of the fans is spinning slower than the other 2.


----------



## lexlutha111384

It proxy is seeing how that's where mine leaked







I'm on my way to microcenter now. I don't know what to do. They have three in stock, what are the odds my new one will leak?


----------



## lexlutha111384

Probably *


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> are these signs of a leak? i took it off to reapply thermal paste and noticed 2 spots on different sides. Cooler has been running for 1 day only and is one of the first preorders online through EK. Dont have a build date on my box.
> 
> Should i request RMA? Also one of the fans is spinning slower than the other 2.


That is similar to what mine looked like when it leaked.


----------



## KickAssCop

Wow damn.


----------



## lexlutha111384

I'm at micro now and they sell the same block that comes with the predator. I'm thinking of replacing my defective 240 with another one, and if that one leaks I'll have a separate new block. I shouldn't have any issues if I go that route right?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> I'm at micro now and they sell the same block that comes with the predator. I'm thinking of replacing my defective 240 with another one, and if that one leaks I'll have a separate new block. I shouldn't have any issues if I go that route right?


except you get to try and top off and re bleed the predator







..one of the ek reps mentioned that there is a chamber that I little excess air can go into...I asked for elaboration and didn't get any but it's probably not large enough to where you won't have to save the fluid and refill/bleed


----------



## lexlutha111384

I just hope to god my replacement doesn't leak. If it doesn't I'm going to return the separate block. What are the odds another one will leak? ?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> I just hope to god my replacement doesn't leak. If it doesn't I'm going to return the separate block. What are the odds another one will leak? ?


I always leak test new components out our the case before I put them in but if it's mounting pressure that causes the issue then it wouldn't show up in that respect but worth a shot


----------



## sWaY20

Took my 360 back just now to microcenter, they happen to get a new one in stock last night. Mine didn't come with a power cord. This is my build date, my other didn't have any.


----------



## Rubashka

RMA submited; EK confirmed it is a leak. Anyone know the RMA turnaround?

I am taking the cooler out of the case, as i am paranoid about causing any damage.


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I always leak test new components out our the case before I put them in but if it's mounting pressure that causes the issue then it wouldn't show up in that respect but worth a shot


Let me just mention that we leak tested all Predators during production process, but due to unfortunate freak situation the issue with o-ring occurs only at 60C temperature, so after putting the Predator in the case and putting it under a load. And also, it only happens to some units not all.









We have upgraded our design with better materials and we also improved our leak testing metodology to prevent such situation in the future. We are really sorry for all the problems created! All the replacement units are already modified revision 1.1 models and will not experience such issue anymore. It's a promise!


----------



## lexlutha111384

When EK says defective O ring, are they talking about the gasket that goes in between the acrylic and copper on the actual block? Or one of the fittings?


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> When EK says defective O ring, are they talking about the gasket that goes in between the acrylic and copper on the actual block? Or one of the fittings?


gasket that goes in between the acrylic and copper on the actual block


----------



## lexlutha111384

I don't get it. How are they defective? It's just a rubber ring??


----------



## d0mmie

Since the block on the Predator is a MX block, could standalone MX block also suffer from this fault?


----------



## Rubashka

Can anyone comment on EK RMA shipping policy? I bought the 360 unit from their online store and I am in Canada.

Will EK cover shipping as well as duty fees? Or do i need to pay duty fees again.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Just curious Akira if PC Case Gear in Australia know about this issue if mine does leak?


They should! You could check with them to know for sure. Tell them your worry and ask them if they are aware of the situation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Well mine leaked! I just got mine two days ago at microcenter (no build date) and ran it for a day and got water dripping out of the water block. I'm going back to microcenter to get a replacement. What should I be looking for when I grab another one? What are the odds two will be defective? I'm so pissed right now ☹


If they have units for sale now, then it should be a new one with the o-ring issue fixed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> are these signs of a leak? i took it off to reapply thermal paste and noticed 2 spots on different sides. Cooler has been running for 1 day only and is one of the first preorders online through EK. Dont have a build date on my box.
> 
> Should i request RMA? Also one of the fans is spinning slower than the other 2.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> RMA submited; EK confirmed it is a leak. Anyone know the RMA turnaround?
> 
> I am taking the cooler out of the case, as i am paranoid about causing any damage.


I would remove it just for safety yes. Sorry that you experienced that issue









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> That is similar to what mine looked like when it leaked.


Like I said to you on LTT, sorry about that









MC should issue the RMA without any hassles.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> I don't get it. How are they defective? It's just a rubber ring??


The o-ring rubber was porous....so in other word a sh**y part.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> Since the block on the Predator is a MX block, could standalone MX block also suffer from this fault?


I will try to know about that. I also know that the MX is in our starter kits.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Can anyone comment on EK RMA shipping policy? I bought the 360 unit from their online store and I am in Canada.
> 
> Will EK cover shipping as well as duty fees? Or do i need to pay duty fees again.


Since you started the RMA, just ask them about that.


----------



## sWaY20

Well the one I just got today with September build date is obviously leaking.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Well the one I just got today with September build date is obviously leaking.


The date format is DDMMYY so yours is from November 9th....why on earth did MC sold you this unit for f*** sake!!!!

This is so frustrating. They should not have sold you this.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The date format is DDMMYY so yours is from November 9th....why on earth did MC sold you this unit for f*** sake!!!!
> 
> This is so frustrating. They should not have sold you this.


oh oops, I was so excited to get home from work and put it on...I'm sad!!! I understand there's issues with new stuff, I just can't wait to finally get a working unit. I've never had any issue with my ek custom loop, which was all ek parts, before this so I'm not worried it'll get fixed.


----------



## lexlutha111384

just installed my new 240 from Micro Center and so far so good. I have not run any stress tests on it yet but i will in a minute. How do i control the fan speeds? this thing is screaming loud right now


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> just installed my new 240 from Micro Center and so far so good. I have not run any stress tests on it yet but i will in a minute. How do i control the fan speeds? this thing is screaming loud right now


Plug the unit into the CPU header on your motherboard and set the fan curve in your bios.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Because of where i had to mount this beast, I can only really reach the bottom right fan header labeled: CHA_FAN1. Does this mean I cant control the RPM?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> oh oops, I was so excited to get home from work and put it on...I'm sad!!! I understand there's issues with new stuff, I just can't wait to finally get a working unit. I've never had any issue with my ek custom loop, which was all ek parts, before this so I'm not worried it'll get fixed.


Yes it will be fixed but it's extremely frustrating that those issues happens (the leak in the first place and the issue with the resellers).

I hate that these things will worry enough the customers and they will go away from our products because their first EK experience ends up in a nightmare.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Hey Akira, could u answer my previous question for me? You know your stuff. Is there any way i can control these fans while its plugged into the bottom right fan header labeled CHA_FAN1


----------



## lexlutha111384

what is the red light on the fan control board?


----------



## Malinark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Let me just mention that we leak tested all Predators during production process, but due to unfortunate freak situation the issue with o-ring occurs only at 60C temperature, so after putting the Predator in the case and putting it under a load. And also, it only happens to some units not all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have upgraded our design with better materials and we also improved our leak testing metodology to prevent such situation in the future. We are really sorry for all the problems created! All the replacement units are already modified revision 1.1 models and will not experience such issue anymore. It's a promise!


I'm in talks with performance pcs about my leaking unit with build date Nov 04. They are wanting to send me the replacement o-ring by itself and have me replace it. If I take this option, are they just sending me another one of those porous o-rings? And you mentioned an upgraded design with better materials, what exactly will I be missing out on? My current cpu cooler is dead leaving me without a pc during the holidays which has been a very frustrating experience.


----------



## lexlutha111384

What fan header do I need to plug this thing into to be able to control the fans??


----------



## Rubashka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> What fan header do I need to plug this thing into to be able to control the fans??


CPU FAN header


----------



## lexlutha111384

The way I have this thing setup I'm going to need some extensions to reach the CPU fan header. If I share that header with another fan via a splitter, will that still work? Or will that throw everything off?


----------



## lexlutha111384

I'm asking because I cannot get this thing to quiet down!


----------



## lexlutha111384

Wow. Is the red light supposed to be on all the time? The light near the fan headers?


----------



## lexlutha111384

I'm having issues here with my new 240







no leaked yet (thank god) but these fans are screaming on high! I can't get them to quiet down. I tried changing my fan profiles in my bios and tried AI Suite 3 fan control (which is useless). I don't know what I'm doing wrong. The only thing I have not tried yet is directly plugging the 240 in to the CPU fan header on my mobo. Just because it will not reach. Tomorrow I will buy a 4-pin fan extension and put it in the CPU fan header. I really hope that works. The red light is always on as well. I don't know if that's normal or not. Someone help! Lol


----------



## AlphaBravo

I returned my leaking Predator 360 to Microcenter today. I was going to exchange it for another one, but on the shelf they had four units with a build date of "06111570" and one unit with a build date of "09111570," and I was concerned about ending up with another faulty unit. Will units being sold with those build dates possibly have the faulty o-ring issue?


----------



## Danzle

It may be wise to put a warning on the website like you guys did with the 2013(v3) issue informing users about the revision.

I'd like to ask if there are any review of the EK-XLC 240mm with a 6700K(-ish) AND a GPU (980Ti) added to the loop. Just curious to see how this would work out, since it would be the first expandable 240mm AiO that would make the whole ITX+WC thing easy.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Considering this is a great product, why did you need to post that comment. You are being disrespectful to EK (basically saying their products are bad) they put a large amount of work into this product and it does not have any faults (apart from the issues that is now fixed) so next time think about the comment you are making, even if it is true, no need to post it.


First and foremost, they rushed the product to market (in my opinion) and did not do adequate testing. What makes a "great product" in your eyes? Packaging? Marketing?

Judging by the construction of the unit, they cut corners wherever they could to maximize their profit. One could deduce that led some bean counter to approve sourcing inferior O rings for the MX block. Cutting cost in the supply chain is not a bad thing in business, but when it negatively affects the customer it certainly is.

How about actual customer experience where the product looked great and turned out to be a system destroyer? I had a Corsair 110 for over a year, ran a 110i for 8 months before switching to the Predator 360. I had no problems with Corsair. I took a chance on the EK Predator (being a new to market product, bleeding edge is always more risky) and the various glowing reviews, forum posts, etc. as a good sign the EK Predator was going to work out for me.

Second and perhaps *more important* they notified retailers up to 2 weeks before they notified their end users. I had ordered mine direct from the EK website and installed it in my PC in November. I received the email from EK support *after* their faulty MX block with porous O-ring had already ruined a $400 Asus motherboard. The MX block had been leaking for probably 3 weeks.

As you can see in my other post, in certain situations the leak can take out things like memory sockets and there is no way you can even see the issue with a visual inspection of the system. I had to remove the CPU socket hardware to see the extent of the pooling. On the backside of the board it was much more obvious. Who takes their motherboard out often?

I had to remove my motherboard to replace what I thought were faulty RAM slots *before* I noticed water all over the board.

Again, if this was such a high priority issue, why did it take EK over two weeks after notifying their retailers before known customers who purchased direct?

This is NO FAULT of the customer.

How about next time, before you attack another forum member with actual product experience, you think twice before making such statements.

The EK Predator is NOT a great product. Until such time that they have been in the market without leaking over multiple customer systems (who knows how many have been affected) it can't be considered "great". R&D does not equate to GREAT.


----------



## KickAssCop

Now I am concerned. This past couple of weeks my computer has been giving over clock failed errors and I will now check if there is a leak. The temperatures were fine so I did not see if this was a leak issue. Shipping this back to where ever it came from will cost me about 200 dollars so not sure if EK will cover the charge. If not this will be my last product since had been using corsair for over 6 years now. Once had an issue and they sent me a prepaid label plus a new unit within a week of RMA (included shipping both ways).

Also the whole predator purpose is defeated since I cannot put a block on my video card that I have been trying to get a block for.

Judgement reserved until I test tonight for leaks. My box also does not have any build date and is a pre order unit.

By the way my memory over clock is also not sticking so if this is caused by predator I will be mega pissed off.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Now I am concerned. This past couple of weeks my computer has been giving over clock failed errors and I will now check if there is a leak. The temperatures were fine so I did not see if this was a leak issue. Shipping this back to where ever it came from will cost me about 200 dollars so not sure if EK will cover the charge. If not this will be my last product since had been using corsair for over 6 years now. Once had an issue and they sent me a prepaid label plus a new unit within a week of RMA (included shipping both ways).
> 
> Also the whole predator purpose is defeated since I cannot put a block on my video card that I have been trying to get a block for.
> 
> Judgement reserved until I test tonight for leaks. My box also does not have any build date and is a pre order unit.


Well saying that, my computer was hard crashing and I got blue screens when gaming (after about 6 hours) and when stress testing memory I got hard crashes and blue screens as well. So it might be related to the EK Predator 360mm or it could be an unstable CPU overclock, as BLCK was used or the 3000Mhz RAM


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Now I am concerned. This past couple of weeks my computer has been giving over clock failed errors and I will now check if there is a leak. The temperatures were fine so I did not see if this was a leak issue. Shipping this back to where ever it came from will cost me about 200 dollars so not sure if EK will cover the charge. If not this will be my last product since had been using corsair for over 6 years now. Once had an issue and they sent me a prepaid label plus a new unit within a week of RMA (included shipping both ways).
> 
> Also the whole predator purpose is defeated since I cannot put a block on my video card that I have been trying to get a block for.
> 
> Judgement reserved until I test tonight for leaks. My box also does not have any build date and is a pre order unit.
> 
> By the way my memory over clock is also not sticking so if this is caused by predator I will be mega pissed off.


You have the same motherboard I did, and the same board I still run after replacing it. Based on what you are experiencing, yes it can be an early sign. I ran into the same thing. Then a memory socket went out, and then another. Finally I pulled the board to replace it and saw the water leak from the MX block.

Your best bet is to shut it down and remove everything, then inspect the CPU area of the motherboard. I hope you saved the CPU protection cover for the socket. But you will probably have to remove the CPU socket mechanism to see if water has pooled under it.

Second, since it's "just distilled water" as they say, it should not permanently damage the board. But over time, water will mix with other contaminants and this includes conductive metals. So it certainly can damage the board over a period of time. If it just started, you may be safe. If has been 3 or 4 weeks like it was for me, you may have a bad board.

EK should replace it but you would have to send them both the Predator 360 and the motherboard. They may arrange for a DHL shipment to pick up from your location. But you will be out a system if you don't have a backup for however long it takes them to resolve the issue.


----------



## KickAssCop

I don't think I have anything bad since system had been running for almost a year now. Let me check and then make conclusions. Crashing started 2 weeks ago only with hard locks that I wasn't experiencing since I installed predator in October.


----------



## gtz

I wish I would have seen this thread before I purchased my Predator 360. I was in Dallas yesterday for a trip and decided to go to microcenter to buy the Swiftech H240-X since they had them in stock. Once getting there I saw the Predator 360 (Google search, only found great reviews) and decided to purchase it over the H240-X. Well I am home know (4 hour drive from Dallas and 8 hour roundtrip) and the whole thing is soaking wet inside the package. The radiator is soaking wet dripping and can't seem to pin point the leak. Now I am stuck with a faulty unit and only hoping Microcenter will work with me.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> I wish I would have seen this thread before I purchased my Predator 360. I was in Dallas yesterday for a trip and decided to go to microcenter to buy the Swiftech H240-X since they had them in stock. Once getting there I saw the Predator 360 (Google search, only found great reviews) and decided to purchase it over the H240-X. Well I am home know (4 hour drive from Dallas and 8 hour roundtrip) and the whole thing is soaking wet inside the package. The radiator is soaking wet dripping and can't seem to pin point the leak. Now I am stuck with a faulty unit and only hoping Microcenter will work with me.


They shouldn't have sold it to you in the first place if it was recalled. Supposedly any product found on store shelves is new "updated" with good O-rings. Sounds like someone didn't get the memo. Yeah you can just return it.


----------



## fixall

I think some of the people here need to calm down. EK is dealing with this as well as can be expected. I am one of the affected customers and personally I am pretty happy with what I am seeing. EK has been very upfront and honest about everything so far, which isn't something I've seen from a few of the other mainstream computer component companies (try dealing with Asus when you have an RMA). They've stated exactly what the issue is and what they are doing to fix it. They are even answering direct questions about what the RMA covers, which is something many other companies (even Corsair) tend to dance around. Honestly, what more do you want from them?

Leaking is one the risks you take when you switch from aircooling to watercooling (even in a closed loop system) and this is especially true when you are an early adopter of a product that is brand new to the market. This is common sense. If you're not comfortable taking this risk and do not have the time to vigilantly maintain your system... Watercooling and pre-release products may not be for you. My Predator was fine for weeks with a 4770k clocked at 4.5Ghz. It wasn't until I added the extra heat from a Titan X to the loop that the system started to leak. If you are expecting EK to test every single Predator individually with an overclocked CPU and GPU for the extra heat and resistance, you are crazy. The amount man hours/money this would take would probably make the profits from the sales of the Predator negligible. If companies had to do this we'd never see products like the Predator hit the market. I don't want this and I'm sure you don't either.

It's a bummer this happened but I'm glad EKWB was willing to take the risk the bring the Predator to the market and I hope this doesn't disuade them from taking similar risks in the future.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> They shouldn't have sold it to you in the first place if it was recalled. Supposedly any product found on store shelves is new "updated" with good O-rings. Sounds like someone didn't get the memo. Yeah you can just return it.


Do you know if they do shipped returns even though I bought the item at the store and live out of state.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> Do you know if they do shipped returns even though I bought the item at the store and live out of state.


I don't have any idea.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> I think some of the people here need to CALM DOWN. EK is dealing with this as well as can be expected. I am one of the affected customers and personally I am pretty happy with what I am seeing. EK has been very upfront and honest about everything so far, which isn't something I've seen from a few of the other mainstream computer component companies (try dealing with Asus when you have an RMA). They've stated exactly what the issue is and what they are doing to fix it. They are even answering direct questions about what the RMA covers, which is something many other companies (even Corsair) tend to dance around. Honestly, what more do you want from them?
> 
> Leaking is one the risks you take when you switch from aircooling to watercooling (even in a closed loop system). This is common sense. If you're not comfortable taking this risk and do not have the time to vigilantly maintain your system... Watercooling is not for you. We're also talking about a product that is brand new to the market. My Predator was fine for weeks with a 4770k clocked at 4.5Ghz. It wasn't until I added the extra heat from a Titan X to the loop that the system started to leak. If you are expecting EK to test every single Predator individually with an overclocked CPU and GPU for the extra heat and resistance, you are crazy. The amount man hours/money this would take would probably make the profits from the sells of the Predator negligible. If companies had to do this we'd never see products like the Predator hit the market.


The point of an "AIO" is that you don't have as much concern with leaks. They come prefilled for a reason. That even includes prefilled GPUs. I haven't had any issues with the prefilled GPU block, so they should be commended for that. But the O ring disaster, I can't look past it. QC is important!

I would have had better luck with a full custom loop that I built myself, after experiencing the leak so soon after installing the Predator, all things considered.

Trust is not implied. Trust is EARNED.

Your need to defend your purchase and EK in no way reduces the dissatisfaction other customers have experienced and will continue to experience as this problem continues to come to light. As I have stated in another thread, their lack of communication is not something you can just sweep under the rug.

It is entirely expected that they handle support issues properly, otherwise we wouldn't buy any of their products.

But support is just one aspect of the business.


----------



## MathWiz

So was the supremacy mx block made for the AIO unit or did it exist prior?

Does the AIO easily allow to switch the block to the Supremacy evo series or is it not meant to be taken off?


----------



## mypickaxe

MX is a separate product, you can purchase for Intel or AMD. The one shipping with predators is Intel only.

As far as "do they use a separate stock of the MX for the predator, which they may or may not manufacture separately?", I do not know the answer to that but I'd guess no, it's the same stock. EK could answer.

Whether that should have any bearing to the customer, I think the answer is no. An AIO customer buys an AIO so that all the guess work is taken out of it, and so that they have a bit more peace of mind. Even if they leak tested the Predator before installing, the problem would not necessarily have shown up for weeks. In my case I had a TITAN X added into the loop, so heat went up and the O-ring issue occurred more rapidly as a result.

Yes you can replace it. I had an EVO block in a drawer I was going to swap once I had the time (I travel a lot...which is the number one reason I went AIO in the first place) but this fiasco just escalated the project.

I spent some time moving what I could over (tubing, some with the very nice quick disconnects (why lose those?) fans and the fan splitter to a custom loop. This was after purchasing a D5 pump combo and a triple rad.

The rad from the Predator isn't truly reusable *as a standalone* unless you want to stick with the same pump and reservoir which are welded to the rad. I suppose you could leave the pump disconnected and add an additional pump, but that's not my preference.

Also, the pump side threads are just plastic while the res side are metal. It's super easy to strip the plastic side so I'd be careful if you have expansion plans.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The date format is DDMMYY so yours is from November 9th....why on earth did MC sold you this unit for f*** sake!!!!
> 
> This is so frustrating. They should not have sold you this.


All these posts about leaks is why you should always power on your unit OUTSIDE of the case and let it run a day, see if it leaks at all before installing it. It's a pretty standard thing to do with water cooling setups.


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> All these posts about leaks is why you should always power on your unit OUTSIDE of the case and let it run a day, see if it leaks at all before installing it. It's a pretty standard thing to do with water cooling setups.


I (and I'm sure many others) did this... But because of the fact that the problem ended up being an o-ring that only fails under high heat, we didn't have any issues until we added a second waterblock to the loop.

I'm just chalking this up to some terrible release luck. If EK handles the RMA's as well as I believe they will and their v2 units work well... I'll be content.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> I (and I'm sure many others) did this... But because of the fact that the problem ended up being an o-ring that only fails under high heat, we didn't have any issues until we added a second waterblock to the loop.
> 
> I'm just chalking this up to some terrible release luck. If EK handles the RMA's as well as I believe they will and their v2 units work well... I'll be content.


I see. i'm hoping to get a 360 and a prefilled QDC Titan X block and backplate with my income tax refund in the spring. I'm sure it'll all be worked out long before then.


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I see. i'm hoping to get a 360 and a prefilled QDC Titan X block and backplate with my income tax refund in the spring. I'm sure it'll all be worked out long before then.


I would expect so (sounds like if you order direct from them, their should be close to no chance of an issue).

I'll say this though... Up until my unit leaked it's been an awesome experience. Much quieter and cooler than I expected to get out of a 360mm rad with an overclocked 4770k and Titan X.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> All these posts about leaks is why you should always power on your unit OUTSIDE of the case and let it run a day, see if it leaks at all before installing it. It's a pretty standard thing to do with water cooling setups.


Your response is smug and not valid for people who bought these as AIO units, where this work is done for you. And even if they did follow the guidance, as has been stated in this forum many times, it wouldn't have helped.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Your response is smug and not valid for people who bought these as AIO units, where this work is done for you. And even if they did follow the guidance, as has been stated in this forum many times, it wouldn't have helped.


i wasn't trying to be smug. Just thought it might help if people tested the unit before they installed it. It's still pretty much a custom water cooling system, just assembled by EKWB. You smug response was more smug then my comment and to be honest it still likely would be a good idea to test it a day outside your system. It might not foresee the issue of the heat damaging the O ring but may troubleshoot other leaks it could have.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Question bump


----------



## KickAssCop

Any guidance on what is the best way to check for leaks? I would hate to pull out the rad completely or even remove the CPU block since I think I am out of thermal paste at the moment. Also my PC hasn't crashed since I put it back on stock clocks. Decisions tonight!


----------



## Nerifes

Anyone know if there is something wrong with my installation?

I've got a 240 installed onto a 6700k.

I am concerned that I did not install my pump correctly. I am running Guild Wars 2 at max settings 1080p and the CPU is running around 45-52C.

The CPU is not OC'd at the moment. I don't want to push the CPU until I know that my install for the pump is good. I believe my idle temp was 26-31C when I first turned the computer on.

Is my concern irrational?


----------



## lexlutha111384

My first unit leaked, I just installed my second one. It hasn't leaked yet but I'm debating on just going with a Corsair AIO. I don't want to worry.


----------



## andrej124

Hi guys,

I am totally aware you are dissatisfied with this situation and I would be too. That's why EK is committed to cover all damages occurred because of the faulty O-ring. Please, everyone who has damaged hardware, start the RMA process here: http://www.ekwb.com/rma/

*I can assure you, that EK will cover all shipping costs and other expenses.* We only require some of your time to go through the RMA process. Everyone affected will be offered a brand new Predator, Revision 1.1 that is updated version and comes with extra improved mounting mechanism.

We'll go through with each individual to resolve this and correct our mistake.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Do u guys at EK think I would be better off just returning the one I got from Microcenter and purchasing a brand new one directly from u guys?


----------



## Rubashka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Now I am concerned. This past couple of weeks my computer has been giving over clock failed errors and I will now check if there is a leak. The temperatures were fine so I did not see if this was a leak issue. Shipping this back to where ever it came from will cost me about 200 dollars so not sure if EK will cover the charge. If not this will be my last product since had been using corsair for over 6 years now. Once had an issue and they sent me a prepaid label plus a new unit within a week of RMA (included shipping both ways).
> 
> Also the whole predator purpose is defeated since I cannot put a block on my video card that I have been trying to get a block for.
> 
> Judgement reserved until I test tonight for leaks. My box also does not have any build date and is a pre order unit.
> 
> By the way my memory over clock is also not sticking so if this is caused by predator I will be mega pissed off.


You better take off the heatsink and check for leaks. I noticed mine only after a day of use. I took it off to reapply thermal paste and that is when i noticed it by accident.

Mine is a preorder unit as well from October shipping. I only used it last week as that is when i got my motherboard.


----------



## Mr0czny

tu may change stock tubes but
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am totally aware you are dissatisfied with this situation and I would be too. That's why EK is committed to cover all damages occurred because of the faulty O-ring. Please, everyone who has damaged hardware, start the RMA process here: http://www.ekwb.com/rma/
> 
> *I can assure you, that EK will cover all shipping costs and other expenses.* We only require some of your time to go through the RMA process. Everyone affected will be offered a brand new Predator, Revision 1.1 that is updated version and comes with extra improved mounting mechanism.
> 
> We'll go through with each individual to resolve this and correct our mistake.


can you post some photos of changes in rev 1.1, or descibe it ?

I


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am totally aware you are dissatisfied with this situation and I would be too. That's why EK is committed to cover all damages occurred because of the faulty O-ring. Please, everyone who has damaged hardware, start the RMA process here: http://www.ekwb.com/rma/
> 
> *I can assure you, that EK will cover all shipping costs and other expenses.* We only require some of your time to go through the RMA process. Everyone affected will be offered a brand new Predator, Revision 1.1 that is updated version and comes with extra improved mounting mechanism.
> 
> We'll go through with each individual to resolve this and correct our mistake.


Is it better to get one direct from you then and not a retailer like Scan UK, also if we do get one from the retailer how do we know if it is a new one. Could you not put V2 somewhere on the box, so it is easy to tell what version it is


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Hey Akira, could u answer my previous question for me? You know your stuff. Is there any way i can control these fans while its plugged into the bottom right fan header labeled CHA_FAN1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> what is the red light on the fan control board?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Do u guys at EK think I would be better off just returning the one I got from Microcenter and purchasing a brand new one directly from u guys?


Sorry, I know you posted a ton of replies....I don't know which board you have but usually CHA_FAN headers aren't PWM. So the best will be to use a 4pin extension to connect it in the CPU_FAN header.

It's normal that the red LED is always ON. See it like the "power on" LED.

MicroCenter seems to still sell possible faulty units for a reason I can't understand since they got the memo about the recall. A unit bought from our webshop will, for sure, be a revised one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinark*
> 
> I'm in talks with performance pcs about my leaking unit with build date Nov 04. They are wanting to send me the replacement o-ring by itself and have me replace it. If I take this option, are they just sending me another one of those porous o-rings? And you mentioned an upgraded design with better materials, what exactly will I be missing out on? My current cpu cooler is dead leaving me without a pc during the holidays which has been a very frustrating experience.


I know it's a frustrating experene and i'm extremely sorry about that.









Did they also offer you to replace the entire Predator?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> I returned my leaking Predator 360 to Microcenter today. I was going to exchange it for another one, but on the shelf they had four units with a build date of "06111570" and one unit with a build date of "09111570," and I was concerned about ending up with another faulty unit. Will units being sold with those build dates possibly have the faulty o-ring issue?


I would be concerned with what MC as in store for now. Can you get a refund and buy it from our Webshop?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Now I am concerned. This past couple of weeks my computer has been giving over clock failed errors and I will now check if there is a leak. The temperatures were fine so I did not see if this was a leak issue. Shipping this back to where ever it came from will cost me about 200 dollars so not sure if EK will cover the charge. If not this will be my last product since had been using corsair for over 6 years now. Once had an issue and they sent me a prepaid label plus a new unit within a week of RMA (included shipping both ways).
> 
> Also the whole predator purpose is defeated since I cannot put a block on my video card that I have been trying to get a block for.
> 
> Judgement reserved until I test tonight for leaks. My box also does not have any build date and is a pre order unit.
> 
> By the way my memory over clock is also not sticking so if this is caused by predator I will be mega pissed off.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Any guidance on what is the best way to check for leaks? I would hate to pull out the rad completely or even remove the CPU block since I think I am out of thermal paste at the moment. Also my PC hasn't crashed since I put it back on stock clocks. Decisions tonight!


If you can't or don't want to remove it from your case, then the best way I can see is to check around the CPU block mounting bracket for any hints of water or humidity. Shipping costs will be covered by us don't worry about it.

I hope you will have a good non-leaking unit so you won't have to dismantle your setup.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Well saying that, my computer was hard crashing and I got blue screens when gaming (after about 6 hours) and when stress testing memory I got hard crashes and blue screens as well. So it might be related to the EK Predator 360mm or it could be an unstable CPU overclock, as BLCK was used or the 3000Mhz RAM


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Is it better to get one direct from you then and not a retailer like Scan UK, also if we do get one from the retailer how do we know if it is a new one. Could you not put V2 somewhere on the box, so it is easy to tell what version it is


If you buy your unit from our webshop it will for sure be a revised unit. About the fact of identify the revised unit, maybe @andrejEKWB can answer you as I don't know it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> I wish I would have seen this thread before I purchased my Predator 360. I was in Dallas yesterday for a trip and decided to go to microcenter to buy the Swiftech H240-X since they had them in stock. Once getting there I saw the Predator 360 (Google search, only found great reviews) and decided to purchase it over the H240-X. Well I am home know (4 hour drive from Dallas and 8 hour roundtrip) and the whole thing is soaking wet inside the package. The radiator is soaking wet dripping and can't seem to pin point the leak. Now I am stuck with a faulty unit and only hoping Microcenter will work with me.


Damn









MicroCenter will work with you for sure. I'm so sorry about this issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MathWiz*
> 
> So was the supremacy mx block was made for the AIO unit or did it exist prior?
> 
> Does the AIO easily allow to switch the block to the Supremacy evo series or is it not meant to be taken off?


Yes the Supremacy MX block already exist as a standalone CPU block.

Yes you can change the CPU block. It's just a matter of flushing the unit, replace the block and refill the unit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I see. i'm hoping to get a 360 and a prefilled QDC Titan X block and backplate with my income tax refund in the spring. I'm sure it'll all be worked out long before then.


I swear it will be fixed by this time. It's such a frustrating time for us now but be assured that it will be fixed quickly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerifes*
> 
> Anyone know if there is something wrong with my installation?
> 
> I've got a 240 installed onto a 6700k.
> 
> I am concerned that I did not install my pump correctly. I am running Guild Wars 2 at max settings 1080p and the CPU is running around 45-52C.
> 
> The CPU is not OC'd at the moment. I don't want to push the CPU until I know that my install for the pump is good. I believe my idle temp was 26-31C when I first turned the computer on.
> 
> Is my concern irrational?


Temps seems fine for me. What's concerning you about your installation?


----------



## KickAssCop

Well I did not remove the block and tested for leaks with my fingers. Seemed to be working fine.
I guess over the weekend I will check if there are leaks by removing the block as I wanted to clean out the rad anyways.

Still cautiously satisfied with the product. The post above is reassuring and I am happy for the decision EK has made. If all goes well then will order my block for 980 ti this weekend







.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> Since the block on the Predator is a MX block, could standalone MX block also suffer from this fault?


No they won't and this is also true for the users of our Kits that have the MX block in it.

The problem is focused on the Predator because of the way the unit is design compared to any standard custom loop with a "real" reservoir and some breathing room for added pressure when the heat rises up.


----------



## KickAssCop

Is there anything as a non faulty o-ring in the original models? Meaning is there a temperature threshold that causes the leak. For example I have tested my comp with real bench and prime etc for 2-3 hours and not more. However, on a consistent basis my computer runs at 50s and low 60s during load and about 38 C when idle. Adding a 980 ti will for sure run it in the mid 70s. Is it true that is when this unit will start leaking? Because if you have identified a temperature threshold as cause for this then for sure I need to replace my unit. Otherwise I am ok keeping it since it is technically not leaking (that I know of).


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am totally aware you are dissatisfied with this situation and I would be too. That's why EK is committed to cover all damages occurred because of the faulty O-ring. Please, everyone who has damaged hardware, start the RMA process here: http://www.ekwb.com/rma/
> 
> *I can assure you, that EK will cover all shipping costs and other expenses.* We only require some of your time to go through the RMA process. Everyone affected will be offered a brand new Predator, Revision 1.1 that is updated version and comes with extra improved mounting mechanism.
> 
> We'll go through with each individual to resolve this and correct our mistake.


should i rma or return mine to microcenter? I see If I return it and order through the ek site I'll have it in like a week or less? I need the quickest way possible. Can you ship a new one and then I return the the defective one?

I actually swapped cpu blocks last night to my spare from my custom loop I just tore apart. Thinking I might just be ok, then I see a leak from the res area...can't catch a break. I used it for a min anyway since it was tiny and away from pc parts, and the performance was just as good as my custom loop was. I just wanted the luxury of aio and no maintenance...Maybe soon!!!


----------



## Malinark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I know it's a frustrating experene and i'm extremely sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they also offer you to replace the entire Predator?


they just offered me the o-ring. Someone from ek has intervened and said they were sending me the o-ring directly instead of performance pcs. They won't be able to do the shipping today, and was wondering if I could get back with them and ask about if I can get the parts that changed in Rev 1.1 such as the improved mounting mechanism mentioned above?


----------



## akira749

*IMPORTANT MESSAGE*

I just got in contact with MicroCenter and there was actually a communication problem between them and us and they weren't aware of the situation. They are now pulling the Predator units off their shelves and will receive revised versions like all the other resellers soon.

I'm waiting for a reply from them about the procedure for the current customers and will let you know as soon as I get the info.


----------



## Metros

Do you know when I will get a response about how to find out if the EK Predator is the V2 edition, as the member you pointed me towards is currently offline


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> should i rma or return mine to microcenter? I see If I return it and order through the ek site I'll have it in like a week or less? I need the quickest way possible. Can you ship a new one and then I return the the defective one?


You can surely return your unit at MC and then order one from our webshop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinark*
> 
> they just offered me the o-ring. Someone from ek has intervened and said they were sending me the o-ring directly instead of performance pcs. They won't be able to do the shipping today, and was wondering if I could get back with them and ask about if I can get the parts that changed in Rev 1.1 such as the improved mounting mechanism mentioned above?


I'll get back at you....I want to check something before.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Do you know when I will get a response about how to find out if the EK Predator is the V2 edition, as the member you pointed me towards is currently offline


I'm sending him an email right now for something else and will ask the question to him directly


----------



## Metros

Also Scan UK still do not know about this O Ring issue.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Should I return the microcenter replacement? Or just ride it out and see if it leaks? Dumb question I know but I really don't want to disassemble this thing again


----------



## Alpina 7

This scares me. not gonna lie. I have over 3K in hardware and id have a heart attack if anything happened to my "internals" ... going to check this As soon as i get home tonight. I was one of the guys that Pr-Ordered before they came out. What exactly changes with V2?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Also Scan UK still do not know about this O Ring issue.


I will let the guys know about that. Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Should I return the microcenter replacement? Or just ride it out and see if it leaks? Dumb question I know but I really don't want to disassemble this thing again


SInce you bought it very recently and they weren't aware of the problem, you might have a faulty unit in hands. I would return it.


----------



## Mr0czny

@ akira749

by "Faulty unit" you think about leaking Supremacy MX ? or other issue

so we wait to se list of changes in rev 2


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> tu may change stock tubes but
> can you post some photos of changes in rev 1.1, or descibe it ?
> 
> I


R1.1 will have a separate CPU water block mounting screws and the installtion of the block will be much easier. This is still not a public information, but should be out in a few days








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> should i rma or return mine to microcenter? I see If I return it and order through the ek site I'll have it in like a week or less? I need the quickest way possible. Can you ship a new one and then I return the the defective one?
> 
> I actually swapped cpu blocks last night to my spare from my custom loop I just tore apart. Thinking I might just be ok, then I see a leak from the res area...can't catch a break. I used it for a min anyway since it was tiny and away from pc parts, and the performance was just as good as my custom loop was. I just wanted the luxury of aio and no maintenance...Maybe soon!!!


Yes, we advise you to handle the RMA process with the reseller that sold you the Predator. Unfortunately, we can't just ship a new one before we get the defective one, as this might cause all sort of trouble.

Please report back if you don't get a response from Microcenter in a short time.


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> This scares me. not gonna lie. I have over 3K in hardware and id have a heart attack if anything happened to my "internals" ... going to check this As soon as i get home tonight. I was one of the guys that Pr-Ordered before they came out. What exactly changes with V2?


I think your version should have no problems, but it doesen't hurt to check.

R1.1 will have a better mounting mechanism as the mounting screws will come separately.


----------



## Nerifes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Temps seems fine for me. What's concerning you about your installation?


I guess I'm just paranoid.

Off-topic but would bent pins result in higher CPU temps regardless of the EK pump?

Also, I no longer have the receipt or box for the pump, would MC still take the V1 back so I could get the V2?


----------



## thin91770

I changed the flow valve of my Predator 360 from NS4 to NS6 for less restriction. Hope not to overkill the system.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Also Scan UK still do not know about this O Ring issue.


It seems they know now...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> @ akira749
> 
> by "Faulty unit" you think about leaking Supremacy MX ? or other issue
> 
> so we wait to se list of changes in rev 2


Yes i'm talking about the leak issue.

Rev 1.1 will have the o-ring issue fixed and also a different mounting mechanism. Case in point, the screws.


----------



## Mr0czny

so if i plan to change waterblock my hardware is safe


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> so if i plan to change waterblock my hardware is safe


Yes


----------



## antonyfrn

Do I have anything to worry about with the O-Ring problem with this build date 23101570 what I got from Scan UK they already replaced one Unit what had leaked in the box.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yes


I wouldn't necessarily say that, I have a leak from my res As well as my cpu block. Could be a coincidence and separate issue altogether though.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonyfrn*
> 
> Do I have anything to worry about with the O-Ring problem with this build date 23101570 what I got from Scan UK they already replaced one Unit what had leaked in the box.


Since the build date is prior to November 1st, you should be good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily say that, I have a leak from my res As well as my cpu block. Could be a coincidence and separate issue altogether though.


Totally separated issues. Your res leak is something that we haven't seen much


----------



## DotNetApp

Hello, have a question will this work?
EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Nickel
Predator PRE-FILL service
EK-XLC Predator 360

I ask this becaus i cant directly add the Predator PRE-FILL service when im on the EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Nickel site i have to go to EK-FC980 GTX WF3 - Nickel from there i can add the Predator PRE-FILL service but i cant add it from the EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Nickel
Hope you can understand what im asking ^^.


----------



## Nerifes

So a Predator 240 bought on September 28th should be fine and not have the leak problem?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Hello, have a question will this work?
> EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Nickel
> Predator PRE-FILL service
> EK-XLC Predator 360
> 
> I ask this becaus i cant directly add the Predator PRE-FILL service when im on the EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Nickel site i have to go to EK-FC980 GTX WF3 - Nickel from there i can add the Predator PRE-FILL service but i cant add it from the EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Nickel
> Hope you can understand what im asking ^^.


We didn't implemented the option on this block since it's not a main seller. The best would be to email us at [email protected] and ask if it's possible to do.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerifes*
> 
> So a Predator 240 bought on September 28th should be fine and not have the leak problem?


It should be fine. Of course anything is possible and if yours leak, you will get a replacement unit.


----------



## lexlutha111384

One more question. So I'm debating on returning my second unit from Microcenter but I have to say it's working really well right now. I have been throwing games at it, 3D mark, cinabench etc. it is keeping the CPU nice and cool and it has not leaked whatsoever. Should I bring it back? Would the defective o ring have failed by now? Thanks


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> One more question. So I'm debating on returning my second unit from Microcenter but I have to say it's working really well right now. I have been throwing games at it, 3D mark, cinabench etc. it is keeping the CPU nice and cool and it has not leaked whatsoever. Should I bring it back? Would the defective o ring have failed by now? Thanks


It took mine a couple of weeks of Folding at Home before it finally started to leak.


----------



## Rubashka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerifes*
> 
> So a Predator 240 bought on September 28th should be fine and not have the leak problem?


Mine was a pre-order from September and it leaked. Check it.


----------



## AlphaBravo

So in this thread I am seeing individuals report that Predators that were pre-ordered as well as Predators that have a blank build date are leaking. It also seems that Microcenter may still be selling Predators that are leaking.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Mine was a pre-order from September and it leaked. Check it.


It's always a possibility unfortunately,









So yes it's better to check it.

BTW, did you initiated your RMA?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> So in this thread I am seeing individuals report that Predators that were pre-ordered as well as Predators that have a blank build date are leaking. It also seems that Microcenter may still be selling Predators that are leaking.


Yes it can happen to pre-ordered units but not in every cases.

About MicroCenter, I was in contact during the day with them and the units will be removed from the shelves. Until they receive the new revised ones.


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> So in this thread I am seeing individuals report that Predators that were pre-ordered as well as Predators that have a blank build date are leaking. It also seems that Microcenter may still be selling Predators that are leaking.


Yea, that's correct. Mine was a pre-order unit with a blank build date and the O-ring around the CPU cold plate leaked.









On the plus side... I submitted an RMA on Saturday night and it was approved this morning... Damn good turnaround time for the approval. EK is covering shipping on both the new unit and the Predator I'm returning (a nice touch considering the EK return policy states return shipping is the responsibility of the customer) and they even set up a pickup so I don't have to make an extra trip to UPS/DHL. To top it off EK offered to cross ship the new unit so my new Predator will be on the way before I even have the defective unit boxed up and ready to ship.

Assuming the new unit works as intended, I'll be a happy customer. It's a bummer of a situation but these things happen. Props to EK for making what could have been a huge headache into a really easy RMA process and for taking this issue head-on.


----------



## Rubashka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It's always a possibility unfortunately,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yes it's better to check it.
> 
> BTW, did you initiated your RMA?
> .


Yes i did, waiting for confirmation my unit is shipped.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Yes i did, waiting for confirmation my unit is shipped.


Cool and you didn't had to pay for the return of the unit?


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Yea, that's correct. Mine was a pre-order unit with a blank build date and the O-ring around the CPU cold plate leaked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the plus side... I submitted an RMA on Saturday night and it was approved this morning... Damn good turnaround time for the approval. EK is covering shipping on both the new unit and the Predator I'm returning (a nice touch considering the EK return policy states return shipping is the responsibility of the customer) and they even set up a pickup so I don't have to make an extra trip to UPS/DHL. To top it off EK offered to cross ship the new unit so my new Predator will be on the way before I even have the defective unit boxed up and ready to ship.
> 
> Assuming the new unit works as intended, I'll be a happy customer. It's a bummer of a situation but these things happen. Props to EK for making what could have been a huge headache into a really easy RMA process and for taking this issue head-on.


how did you get then to cross ship? I'd love to do that if I can.


----------



## Alpina 7

OK. Going to be checking mine tonight for sure.. So im assuming its as simple as removing the block and checking for leaks/ water under it? and around or under the cpu? i hope to god i dont have a leaking unit. i love my Predator 360 and dont want to be out of a PC for a few days =(


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> how did you get them to cross ship? I'd love to do that if I can.


It was their idea. I started an RMA and explained my issue and in their reply they offered to cross ship (my order was directly through EKWB and not a reseller).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> OK. Going to be checking mine tonight for sure.. So im assuming its as simple as removing the block and checking for leaks/ water under it? and around or under the cpu? i hope to god i dont have a leaking unit. i love my Predator 360 and dont want to be out of a PC for a few days =(


Yea, mainly check around the CPU block where the copper cold plate meets the black steel mount. If you have a leak you should have a pretty obvious discoloration (and this is coming from someone who is colorblind) of the copper where the liquid has pooled. The spot will be very small most likely... Like the size of a single drip of liquid.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> It was their idea. I started an RMA and explained my issue and in their reply they offered to cross ship (my order was directly through EKWB and not a reseller).
> Yea, mainly check around the CPU block where the copper cold plate meets the black steel mount. If you have a leak you should have a pretty obvious discoloration (and this is coming from someone who is colorblind) of the copper where the liquid has pooled. The spot will be very small most likely... Like the size of a single drip of liquid.


OK wish me luck


----------



## Rubashka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Yes i did, waiting for confirmation my unit is shipped.


According to the EK rep, they will send the new unit and they will arrange a pickup and cover the cost of the return.


----------



## Strider49

Has anyone damaged a motherboard, CPU or graphics card because of this fault in the Predator? If so, how is EK handling the situation?


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Has anyone damaged a motherboard, CPU or graphics card because of this fault in the Predator? If so, how is EK handling the situation?


They said they would cover it if there was damaged.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Well my first 240 leaked (Microcenter). So I got a replacement and I've been throwing everything at it. No leaks at all but it's all I'm thinking about







there are people on here who didn't notice leaks until weeks after they installed it. I've decided to just return it and go with the Corsair H100i GT. It's a shame too because my rig never looked so good


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Well my first 240 leaked (Microcenter). So I got a replacement and I've been throwing everything at it. No leaks at all but it's all I'm thinking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are people on here who didn't notice leaks until weeks after they installed it. I've decided to just return it and go with the Corsair H100i GT. It's a shame too because my rig never looked so good


All I can say is not to let paranoia get to you. I have had Predator 240 working for over 3 months now intentionally or otherwise, and it has been perfect through out despite a complete disassembly, filling, bleeding etc. If you have not yet returned it, I would recommend looking at that PC of yours again before deciding. I have the H100i GTX (assuming that's what you meant) and while it is good for the money relatively, it isn't in this category really.


----------



## lexlutha111384

I meant I'm getting the H110i GT ?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> I meant I'm getting the H110i GT ?


I have that also lol, and I still stand by my words even if the H110i GT can outperform this at full speed.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Then there's the whole flushing out and re filling thing I'm nervous about. I feel like I have to be so ginger with this thing


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Then there's the whole flushing out and re filling thing I'm nervous about. I feel like I have to be so ginger with this thing


You don't have to flush anything since we are replacing the whole unit.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Then there's the whole flushing out and re filling thing I'm nervous about. I feel like I have to be so ginger with this thing


Not sure why you have to flush but eh, it took me 20 min to empty, fill and start the leak test/bleeding process. Left it running overnight over some towels and it was ready to go in the morning. If you are expanding then it will be longer of course, but easier still to do it outside the case for everything.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Has anyone damaged a motherboard, CPU or graphics card because of this fault in the Predator? If so, how is EK handling the situation?


Yes, and so long as you're comfortable surrendering the damaged equipment to EK for their inspection they seem to be handling the situation quite well.

If not for the fact I had already replaced my motherboard and dealt with the loop in my own way, I would have taken them up on it. As it stands it would have taken from last Monday until this Wednesday just to pick up the damaged goods. That's factoring in the holidays, which skews my experience from what I think you'd see on a normal basis, when they're not dealing with a recall. I didn't have that much time to wait as I use my system for both business and pleasure.

I think they're going to take care of their customers. All communication has been exemplary, if anything it's just at inconvenient hours for me in Texas. But that's just the way it is.


----------



## lexlutha111384

No I mean down the road. Maintenance wise


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Any guidance on what is the best way to check for leaks? I would hate to pull out the rad completely or even remove the CPU block since I think I am out of thermal paste at the moment. Also my PC hasn't crashed since I put it back on stock clocks. Decisions tonight!


Well having been updated that some of these leaks happen at 60c (+/-), I would still suggest leaktesting outside of a case off components. But I will amend this stance by suggesting the use of a personal Heater blowing through the Radiator to heat up the coolant. Set your temp to a medium range with a Indoor Thermometer laying on the opposite side. This isn't a 100% perfect solution, but short of installing a thermal plug and connecting it to a LED Gauge, it would do in a pinch.









So when in doubt, add heat source.









~Ceadder


----------



## lexlutha111384

My first one started leaking at around 45c I don't think the temp mattered with that particular unit but my new one I can't even get it to 60c to find out!


----------



## Ceadderman

Which is why I suggested using a personal heater. If you can get that coolant up to 60c and it passes leaktest then you should be 100% good to go.









IMHO, avoidance of doing an out of case leaktest is bordering on sheer laziness. It's a low level Performance cooling system to be sure, but it's still above the AIO level that we've become accustomed to. As such it should be handled accordingly.









~Ceadder


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> No I mean down the road. Maintenance wise


But this would only happen in 3 years and maybe even more


----------



## Alpina 7

Ok so in home now. Took my water block off the mother board... Guys, my water blocks has water drips seeping out of the edges of the block. where the copper meets the black. Enough that I got a drip on my finger. I'm so disappointed. Checked out my motherboard and cpu, they look fine. Don't see any signs of water on the board and the top of my cpu seemed more damp than I digress it should be. Guess It's time for an RMA... Mine was a Pre Order from September just a heads up.. I'll find the box and see if it has a date .


----------



## Alpina 7




----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Yes, and so long as you're comfortable surrendering the damaged equipment to EK for their inspection they seem to be handling the situation quite well.
> 
> If not for the fact I had already replaced my motherboard and dealt with the loop in my own way, I would have taken them up on it. As it stands it would have taken from last Monday until this Wednesday just to pick up the damaged goods. That's factoring in the holidays, which skews my experience from what I think you'd see on a normal basis, when they're not dealing with a recall. I didn't have that much time to wait as I use my system for both business and pleasure.
> 
> I think they're going to take care of their customers. All communication has been exemplary, if anything it's just at inconvenient hours for me in Texas. But that's just the way it is.


Nice to hear that. I don't mind waiting as long as EK takes care of the situation in case anything goes wrong. I'm still very anxious though because I've finally been able to take a break from my thesis work and I'll be mounting and testing a 360 + pre-filled GPU block over the next days. I'm thinking about placing some paper towels around the CPU block and the fittings and keep them there for a few weeks just in case. That way I may be able to identify any leak under the block easier too, I guess.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ok so in home now. Took my water block off the mother board... Guys, my water blocks has water drips seeping out of the edges of the block. where the copper meets the black. Enough that I got a drip on my finger. I'm so disappointed. Checked out my motherboard and cpu, they look fine. Don't see any signs of water on the board and the top of my cpu seemed more damp than I digress it should be. Guess It's time for an RMA... Mine was a Pre Order from September just a heads up.. I'll find the box and see if it has a date .


Damn will definitely remove block now to check.


----------



## lexlutha111384

That sux Alpina. How long was it running? If at all?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> That sux Alpina. How long was it running? If at all?


I leave it off most the time but do some hard core benching and gaming for 3-5 hours a night.

Yea it's a bummer. I'm honestly shocked my mother board wasn't wet.. I hope water didn't get into the small hole on top of my 5820K lid


----------



## ufokillerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Which is why I suggested using a personal heater. If you can get that coolant up to 60c and it passes leaktest then you should be 100% good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO, avoidance of doing an out of case leaktest is bordering on sheer laziness. It's a low level Performance cooling system to be sure, but it's still above the AIO level that we've become accustomed to. As such it should be handled accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


i think you want the block to be at 60c.. not the entire loop. Can't imagine 60c through the entire loop is a good idea.


----------



## zakkaz

If the R 1.1 comes with separate mounting screws, would it be possible to order the Predator with the LGA 2011 screws instead of the original ones? Feels really silly to order them separately in that situation.

Also is the delivery time for the pre-filled Water Blocked similar to the Predator itself?

Thanks!


----------



## Alpina 7

Just checked my box. Does not have a build date. 

more pics


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakkaz*
> 
> If the R 1.1 comes with separate mounting screws, would it be possible to order the Predator with the LGA 2011 screws instead of the original ones? Feels really silly to order them separately in that situation.
> 
> Also is the delivery time for the pre-filled Water Blocked similar to the Predator itself?
> 
> Thanks!


There's a good chance the new ones will covers 2011 non-punctured boards as well but i'll try to know for sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Just checked my box. Does not have a build date.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics


You can issue the RMA and you'll get a replacement unit. Sorry again


----------



## Juts

Just to keep the data coming. Here is my sad, leaky predator 360. I'm glad i let it run outside my case. build date 16111570 so november 16th 2015. Bought it off Amazon so Im just returning it rather than deal with EK's terrible 3rd party RMA deal.

 

Edit: Added pic of build date


----------



## KickAssCop

It is clear from these pictures that to test if there is a leak you need to remove the block. Damn son.


----------



## zakkaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> There's a good chance the new ones will covers 2011 non-punctured boards as well but i'll try to know for sure.
> (


Thanks. By "new ones will" you mean the ones that are being ordered now or just in the future? I was about to order but I'll hold until I know for sure if I need to order the additional screws as well.


----------



## Cube Rhino

Just bought one of these from microcenter, have they updated the version yet? Or should i check model numbers or something. Man I was pumped to swap out my h110i(this thing is LOUD under load) and get a gpu block for my 980ti


----------



## Juts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cube Rhino*
> 
> Just bought one of these from microcenter, have they updated the version yet? Or should i check model numbers or something. Man I was pumped to swap out my h110i(this thing is LOUD under load) and get a gpu block for my 980ti


Your box should have a build date to indicate when it was made, so you can gauge the likelihood of it being one of the affected ones. Also i really recommend you inspect around the copper and let it run for a while before connecting it. Also, check in the plastic packaging where the block rested in its box. I noticed drops of coolant in mine. It doesnt evaporate quickly so it should still be there.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Which is why I suggested using a personal heater. If you can get that coolant up to 60c and it passes leaktest then you should be 100% good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO, avoidance of doing an out of case leaktest is bordering on sheer laziness. It's a low level Performance cooling system to be sure, but it's still above the AIO level that we've become accustomed to. As such it should be handled accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think you want the block to be at 60c.. not the entire loop. Can't imagine 60c through the entire loop is a good idea.
Click to expand...

Nope. I mean the Radiator. it will heat the coolant more evenly. If you heat the block it will cycle the heat away and your radiator, even fanless will still cool it which is counter to your goal of 60c. If your heater is making the thermometer on the other side too hot, just dial it down a bit and continue cycling the system.









~Ceadder


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Has anyone damaged a motherboard, CPU or graphics card because of this fault in the Predator? If so, how is EK handling the situation?


We are covering all damages on the hardware.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ok so in home now. Took my water block off the mother board... Guys, my water blocks has water drips seeping out of the edges of the block. where the copper meets the black. Enough that I got a drip on my finger. I'm so disappointed. Checked out my motherboard and cpu, they look fine. Don't see any signs of water on the board and the top of my cpu seemed more damp than I digress it should be. Guess It's time for an RMA... Mine was a Pre Order from September just a heads up.. I'll find the box and see if it has a date .


Thank you for the information and again, I'm very sorry for the situation. Please check your hardware and if it's damaged, we'll cover all the expenses. If you bought it from us, just start the RMA process here: http://www.ekwb.com/rma/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakkaz*
> 
> If the R 1.1 comes with separate mounting screws, would it be possible to order the Predator with the LGA 2011 screws instead of the original ones? Feels really silly to order them separately in that situation.
> 
> Also is the delivery time for the pre-filled Water Blocked similar to the Predator itself?
> 
> Thanks!


R1.1 has screws for all Intel sockets, including LGA-115x and LGA-2011-v3 socket motherboards. So there is no need to order a separate set of screws









Pre-filled water blocks are delivered normally. It depends on the location and the carrier, but it should not take more than a few days.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Mine still hasn't shown signs of leaking so do I still need to to worry about it if it hasn't leaked yet? Is it all of the units affected or just some of them?


----------



## andrej124

Not all units are affected, so if yours is fine, don't worry. Still, I would check from time to time. And if there will be something wrong, we are here for you.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Not all units are affected, so if yours is fine, don't worry. Still, I would check from time to time. And if there will be something wrong, we are here for you.


Awesome to know.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakkaz*
> 
> Thanks. By "new ones will" you mean the ones that are being ordered now or just in the future? I was about to order but I'll hold until I know for sure if I need to order the additional screws as well.


I meant the current rev 1.1









And like Andrej answered, the support of LGA2011(v3) is included.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cube Rhino*
> 
> Just bought one of these from microcenter, have they updated the version yet? Or should i check model numbers or something. Man I was pumped to swap out my h110i(this thing is LOUD under load) and get a gpu block for my 980ti


You probably don't have a revised unit. If the mounting screws are attached to the block then it's not a revised version.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Mine still hasn't shown signs of leaking so do I still need to to worry about it if it hasn't leaked yet? Is it all of the units affected or just some of them?


I got my Predator 360 in the pre-order process and still don't have any leaks so it's not all the units.


----------



## Danzle

To change the current topic a bit: Have you guys considered a Predator like unit just for the GPU? Like eVGA Hybrid just with a fullcover block and a 120/140 Rad unit.


----------



## andrej124

EK-XLC Predator *Revision 1.1* installation guides are out on our YouTube channel!









You can see the changes at 1:00, the CPU mounting mechanism is different and the CPU water block is much easier to install on the motherboard


----------



## bl4ckdot

Do I need to re-apply thermal past after a quick check of the CPU block ?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Do I need to re-apply thermal past after a quick check of the CPU block ?


I recommend that any time you take the cooler off of the CPU, you re-apply the thermal paste because if you put it back with the existing paste it will cause air bubbles which will lead to overheating.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I recommend that any time you take the cooler off of the CPU, you re-apply the thermal paste because if you put it back with the existing paste it will cause air bubbles which will lead to overheating.


It makes sense. Thanks


----------



## Metros

So even if there is no problem, should I still ask for the retailer to change it, to the new version.


----------



## Alpina 7

That new mounting mechanism is SO MUCH BETTER.


----------



## Metros

Currently have the EK Predator 360mm and my 5930K 4.4Ghz 1.31V, one of the cores reaches close to 100c. It is running Linpack to get these temperatures. Is this normal?

During gaming I get 58c-64c


----------



## Danzle

Possibly too much pressure on one side while screwing it down causing the cooler to not sit perfectly even. Or it may be a small hotspot generatet by the load, since those are fairly hard to cool.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Currently have the EK Predator 360mm and my 5930K 4.4Ghz 1.31V, one of the cores reaches close to 100c. It is running Linpack to get these temperatures. Is this normal?
> 
> During gaming I get 58c-64c


thats seem very hott to me.. Ive got a 5820k @ 4.4Ghz, 1.3v and my make temps under stress for hours is 66C.... i say remove the block, apply fresh TIM and re-seat the block evenly. that should fix it... if not then id recommend RMA.


----------



## HatallaS

Can someone fill me in, where is the leak from? I am not using the CPU block. And I am away from my PC for now 2 weeks and for an other 5 days, I am a bit worried now.


----------



## Alpina 7

its leaking from the edges where to black meets the copper. Look back a page or 2, ive posted pics of mine leaking


----------



## HatallaS

Ah ok, I feel better now.
Hope u guys get things fixed up quickly.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> To change the current topic a bit: Have you guys considered a Predator like unit just for the GPU? Like eVGA Hybrid just with a fullcover block and a 120/140 Rad unit.


Not for now, but maybe (just maybe) in the future


----------



## fixall

Forgot to post a shot once I got the backplate installed on my GPU. Better late than never (don't mind the smoking apparatus... I live in Washington state, lol).


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> thats seem very hott to me.. Ive got a 5820k @ 4.4Ghz, 1.3v and my make temps under stress for hours is 66C.... i say remove the block, apply fresh TIM and re-seat the block evenly. that should fix it... if not then id recommend RMA.


I have tried that, do you mean RMA the EK Predator 360mm or 5930K. I will be getting the new EK Predator 360mm V2 anyway


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Currently have the EK Predator 360mm and my 5930K 4.4Ghz 1.31V, one of the cores reaches close to 100c. It is running Linpack to get these temperatures. Is this normal?
> 
> During gaming I get 58c-64c


That sounds high to me... But the newer Linpack (2013 I think) is known for causing CPUs to hit 90+ on a pretty regular basis. Personally, I don't use software for stress testing anymore. I mean honestly... When are you EVER going to push your CPU like that (unless you are a hardcore benchmarker of course, in which case you're probably not using a predator).

Your temps during gaming seem absolutely normal to me. I would fire up a game that is really known for warming up processors (the Witcher 3, GTA V, etc) and if your temps stay manageable (peak temps somewhere in the 70s) I'd say you're good to go.


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Forgot to post a shot once I got the backplate installed on my GPU. Better late than never (don't mind the smoking apparatus... I live in Washington state, lol).


Looks nice! What is the Hardware and Temperature?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Not for now, but maybe (just maybe) in the future


As mayba as HL3?







I wonder if EK as a community engaged company would do custom Predators. Like Predator unit with Monoblocks or just a GPU block in build to order fashion. I bet there are people out there that would order custom stuff.


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> Looks nice! What is the Hardware and Temperature?


It's a 4770k @4.5Ghz and a Titan X @1400Mhz in a Phanteks Evolv ATX. Max I've hit on the CPU is 73 degrees (during Far Cry 4) according to RealTemp... While it normally hovers in the mid 60s while gaming. On the GPU the max I've hit was 50 degrees (during GTA V) according to Precision X.

I could have easily gotten some better temps but a quiet sound profile ended up being more important to me (my system actually ended up being quiet enough that I could move the setup back to the living room, which is something I really wanted to do).


----------



## Danzle

Sounds solid to me! I hear fan gaskets help with noise reduction while improving the cooling a little bit. Maybe this while help you to reduce noise further more.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Forgot to post a shot once I got the backplate installed on my GPU. Better late than never (don't mind the smoking apparatus... I live in Washington state, lol).


Nice hooka cooling unit.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Nice hooka cooling unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder


Haha, yea... I have the Predator uninstalled at the moment so I had to use an old pic and that's the only one I had. I think I took that shot to show a friend how the computer and bong matched, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> Sounds solid to me! I hear fan gaskets help with noise reduction while improving the cooling a little bit. Maybe this while help you to reduce noise further more.


I hadn't given fan gaskets any thought... I'll have to ponder that. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## butler180sx

hey guys i tried searching this thread but couldnt find a definitive answer, does a ek predator 360 AIO fit in the front of this case?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Which case? You didn't post an image or tell us the name.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *butler180sx*
> 
> hey guys i tried searching this thread but couldnt find a definitive answer, does a ek predator 360 AIO fit in the front of this case?


Which case?









~Ceadder


----------



## butler180sx

haha sorry guys. Cooler master mastercase 5 pro


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *butler180sx*
> 
> haha sorry guys. Cooler master mastercase 5 pro


Yes, if you remove the optical drive bays


----------



## butler180sx

thanks for the reply mate. All 3 fans fit also? I heard that you had to take one of them off to make it work?


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *butler180sx*
> 
> thanks for the reply mate. All 3 fans fit also? I heard that you had to take one of them off to make it work?


Here's some info:

http://community.coolermaster.com/index.php/topic/13555-mastercase-pro-56-radiator-mount/


----------



## fixall

So... Out of curiosity... Do you guys (EKWB) refurbish the fans sent in from Predator RMAs? I only ask because it would be cool to give a push/pull setup a try, lol!


----------



## goofyhsk

Will the Rev1.1 screw kit be available for sale separately?

EDIT: Is it this? https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-supremacy-evo-precisemount-nickel


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goofyhsk*
> 
> Will the Rev1.1 screw kit be available for sale separately?
> 
> EDIT: Is it this? https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-supremacy-evo-precisemount-nickel


What do you mean by Rev 1.1 screw set? ... EK-XLC Predator (240 & 360) is updated to Revision 1.1, not the screw set.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Went back to microcenter and returned my predator and they were all removed from the shelves! Glad to see they got the message. I ended up with the H110i GT (it's ok looking). I don't know though, when micro gets the new versions of the predator 240, I might go grab a fresh one







how long until Microcenter has the new revised versions?


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Went back to microcenter and returned my predator and they were all removed from the shelves! Glad to see they got the message. I ended up with the H110i GT (it's ok looking). I don't know though, when micro gets the new versions of the predator 240, I might go grab a fresh one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how long until Microcenter has the new revised versions?


I gotta drive my ass 60 miles back to my microcenter for the 3rd time to return mine. I got denied rma bc I got it from mc, how about that!!! Luckily I really like this product and I'm loyal, so I ordered another straight from ek site with expensive ass shipping. I hope it's here very fast.


----------



## lexlutha111384

It will be worth it though. My rig looks pretty good now but I feel the Predator was just on another level. What do u guys think?


----------



## lexlutha111384




----------



## Rubashka

Just an update on my RMA process. All in all going pretty smooth.

Submitted RMA on Monday, January 4. Approved right away.
Replacement left EK warehouse today, January 6.
Scheduled to arrive on Friday, January 8.

They will arrange a pickup of the defective one.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Just an update on my RMA process. All in all going pretty smooth.
> 
> Submitted RMA on Monday, January 4. Approved right away.
> Replacement left EK warehouse today, January 6.
> Scheduled to arrive on Friday, January 8.
> 
> They will arrange a pickup of the defective one.


where did you buy from?


----------



## Rubashka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> where did you buy from?


Directly from EK web store.


----------



## KickAssCop

Just got a blue screen. I will need to spend serious time trouble shooting this mess. Either my ram is done or this board is done or predator is done. Running bone stock system for a week now and have these issues.


----------



## ufokillerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Just got a blue screen. I will need to spend serious time trouble shooting this mess. Either my ram is done or this board is done or predator is done. Running bone stock system for a week now and have these issues.


my asus x99a/3.1 died after a few hours of use.. running a x99 sabertooth now, hoping for more luck. out of nowhere one of my vrms fried i believe. 5930k @ 4.5ghz 1.3v.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Just an update on my RMA process. All in all going pretty smooth.
> 
> Submitted RMA on Monday, January 4. Approved right away.
> Replacement left EK warehouse today, January 6.
> Scheduled to arrive on Friday, January 8.
> 
> They will arrange a pickup of the defective one.


Same here. so far been very smooth. Pickup was even arranged on EK's dime. cant wait to get my revised unit.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Can anybody from EK comment on when Microcenter might be getting new versions shipped to them?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Just got a blue screen. I will need to spend serious time trouble shooting this mess. Either my ram is done or this board is done or predator is done. Running bone stock system for a week now and have these issues.


I had hard crashes and blue screen during stress tests, sometimes it did it, sometimes it was fine. Also I had hard crashes after about 6 hours of gaming. I have the 5930K, MSI X99 Godlike 32GB Dominator 3000Mhz RAM and the EK Predator 360mm, so it might be the EK Predator 360mm


----------



## Rubashka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I had hard crashes and blue screen during stress tests, sometimes it did it, sometimes it was fine. Also I had hard crashes after about 6 hours of gaming. I have the 5930K, MSI X99 Godlike 32GB Dominator 3000Mhz RAM and the EK Predator 360mm, so it might be the EK Predator 360mm


Unstable OC?


----------



## ufokillerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I had hard crashes and blue screen during stress tests, sometimes it did it, sometimes it was fine. Also I had hard crashes after about 6 hours of gaming. I have the 5930K, MSI X99 Godlike 32GB Dominator 3000Mhz RAM and the EK Predator 360mm, so it might be the EK Predator 360mm


have you done a memtest? what kind of temps?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz*
> 
> have you done a memtest? what kind of temps?


During gaming 58-64, stress test was 68-72c. I did memtestx6 for 10 hours, I got no errors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Unstable OC?


The OC has been lowered so I will have to test it.


----------



## ufokillerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> During gaming 58-64, stress test was 68-72c. I did memtestx6 for 10 hours, I got no errors.
> The OC has been lowered so I will have to test it.


that sounds low for stress test.. i ran my asus oc utility.. i got up to 4.8ghz on my 5930k.. supposedly stable, ~65c
ran prime 95.. same chip, stable at only 4.5ghz, but ~85c max. crashed on everything over 4.5 at the same voltage oc utility said was stable for 4.8.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz*
> 
> that sounds low for stress test.. i ran my asus oc utility.. i got up to 4.8ghz on my 5930k.. supposedly stable, ~65c
> ran prime 95.. same chip, stable at only 4.5ghz, but ~85c max. crashed on everything over 4.5 at the same voltage oc utility said was stable for 4.8.


During XTU, Cinebench and ADIA64, I got 68-72. however during Intel Burn Test I got 84c (highest temperature on cores) then I tried Linpack got close to 100c (this was at 1.34v) though. I am normally at 1.31V


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Can anybody from EK comment on when Microcenter might be getting new versions shipped to them?


I will try to know but since it's currently late in Slovenia, @andrejEKWB might even know it quicker than me


----------



## Jokesterwild

What I am unhappy about is EK telling people to go to the retailer to RMA. So what I have to ship to my retailer then they ship it to ek... then I get my unit at some point? Right now NCIX doesn't even list the unit on their webpage any more. Not too impressed. Ill just go buy my own replacement o-ring rather then rip apart my custom install setup.







I asked EK support if I could just get the o-ring or trade blocks. They didn't even answer my question.


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I gotta drive my ass 60 miles back to my microcenter for the 3rd time to return mine. I got denied rma bc I got it from mc, how about that!!! Luckily I really like this product and I'm loyal, so I ordered another straight from ek site with expensive ass shipping. I hope it's here very fast.


Give MicroCenter a call! Since you're just doing a return and not an exchange, I bet they would be willing to do it through the mail since they allow returns through the mail for online purchases.


----------



## Rubashka

@ EK reps.

I noticed that in this video tutorial for rev 1.1 & LGA 115x installation, there is a new backplate rubber gasket, which is different from the gasket on the original version.

https://youtu.be/Tuq1ic2ENS8

I did not take off my backplate off when i RMAed 360 Predator. Will i need to take it off and install new backplate and backplate rubber gasket? Is it a requirement for the new mount mechanism, or can i leave original as is?

Please confirm.

Thanks.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz*
> 
> my asus x99a/3.1 died after a few hours of use.. running a x99 sabertooth now, hoping for more luck. out of nowhere one of my vrms fried i believe. 5930k @ 4.5ghz 1.3v.


I could see that. I am going to do some testing over the coming weekend. This computer had been running fine w the overclock in my signature for a year now. Problems started when I got my new Acer monitor though that seems coincidental. I also upgraded to new nVidia drivers.

Predator I installed in October so am not hoping that it is at fault. My money is on the predator only if it leaked then it seems to have taken out my memory with it since my memory is the first overclock that stopped functioning. If predator has not leaked then it could be either the board and memory just giving up. Thought of an Asus RMA gives me the shivers.


----------



## antonyfrn

Is the new mounting compatible with the rev1 coolers? I'm a little bit weary of the original bracket and gasket. On my M8 Hero.


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> @ EK reps.
> 
> I noticed that in this video tutorial for rev 1.1 & LGA 115x installation, there is a new backplate rubber gasket, which is different from the gasket on the original version.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Tuq1ic2ENS8
> 
> I did not take off my backplate off when i RMAed 360 Predator. Will i need to take it off and install new backplate and backplate rubber gasket? Is it a requirement for the new mount mechanism, or can i leave original as is?
> 
> Please confirm.
> 
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonyfrn*
> 
> Is the new mounting compatible with the rev1 coolers? I'm a little bit weary of the original bracket and gasket. On my M8 Hero.


Please replace the Rev 1.0 backplate with the new one that comes with Rev 1.1.


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Can anybody from EK comment on when Microcenter might be getting new versions shipped to them?


You can expect them in about two weeks.


----------



## Tonza

I just bought this Predator 240 unit couple days ago, it arrived, did not install it to my brand new X99 setup, since there was no screws with it (readed about it later, i thought 250 euro cooler would have 3 eur screws with it but no)... Then i ordered the screws from EK web shop 2 days ago, paid nearly 20 euro for DHL shipping so i can get them fast, but no, they shipped them today... And now i have been reading about this leaking issue, absolutely fantastic, i bought this unit just because EK is the boss, seems that my unit is manufactured 29.10.2015 (those faulty units were 01.11.2015 ->), inspected my unit and did not see any leaks, but now i am debating will i install this to my new setup that costs over 2000 euro, atleast i have my couple years old H100i which hasnt had any leaks or faults.


----------



## lexlutha111384

If I were u I would rma for a new revises 1.1 unit


----------



## Bjonness406

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> I just bought this Predator 240 unit couple days ago, it arrived, did not install it to my brand new X99 setup, since there was no screws with it (readed about it later, i thought 250 euro cooler would have 3 eur screws with it but no)... Then i ordered the screws from EK web shop 2 days ago, paid nearly 20 euro for DHL shipping so i can get them fast, but no, they shipped them today... And now i have been reading about this leaking issue, absolutely fantastic, i bought this unit just because EK is the boss, seems that my unit is manufactured 29.10.2015 (those faulty units were 01.11.2015 ->), inspected my unit and did not see any leaks, but now i am debating will i install this to my new setup that costs over 2000 euro, atleast i have my couple years old H100i which hasnt had any leaks or faults.


If it leaks, ek will replace the damaged parts.


----------



## Rubashka

@ EK Reps,

I have an RMA shipment coming in tomorrow to Canada and received a call from DHL that i need to pay duties/taxes on this shipment.

Is EKWB not covering the cost of duty/tax for international shipments for Predator RMAs? It was my understanding all charges would be covered by EKWB.


----------



## andrej124

Thanks for the question,

we cover all the costs, including duty/tax for international shipments. Can you please give the tracking number for your package?


----------



## Rubashka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Thanks for the question,
> 
> we cover all the costs, including duty/tax for international shipments. Can you please give the tracking number for your package?


Sent you a pm.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> What I am unhappy about is EK telling people to go to the retailer to RMA. So what I have to ship to my retailer then they ship it to ek... then I get my unit at some point? Right now NCIX doesn't even list the unit on their webpage any more. Not too impressed. Ill just go buy my own replacement o-ring rather then rip apart my custom install setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked EK support if I could just get the o-ring or trade blocks. They didn't even answer my question.


The RMA process has to be done with the reseller.

It's currently normal that you don't see any Predator in NCIX's stock since they remove the units from sale and are waiting to get the new revised 1.1 version.

Also, I would do the RMA since it's a full unit replacement and not only an o-ring replacement.


----------



## Rubashka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Thanks for the question,
> 
> we cover all the costs, including duty/tax for international shipments. Can you please give the tracking number for your package?


Not sure if my PM was not received - tracking number *9828225890*.

Hoping this gets cleared before tomorrow as i really wanted to receive it tomorrow and have my build running on the weekend. Would suck to get it stuck in customs.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> I just bought this Predator 240 unit couple days ago, it arrived, did not install it to my brand new X99 setup, since there was no screws with it (readed about it later, i thought 250 euro cooler would have 3 eur screws with it but no)... Then i ordered the screws from EK web shop 2 days ago, paid nearly 20 euro for DHL shipping so i can get them fast, but no, they shipped them today... And now i have been reading about this leaking issue, absolutely fantastic, i bought this unit just because EK is the boss, seems that my unit is manufactured 29.10.2015 (those faulty units were 01.11.2015 ->), inspected my unit and did not see any leaks, but now i am debating will i install this to my new setup that costs over 2000 euro, atleast i have my couple years old H100i which hasnt had any leaks or faults.


Your unit should be fine. It's outside of the build date of the faulty units.

Guys please don't RMA any units without fully vetting the unit you have on hand as a gut reaction to previous issues. You're certainly within yor rights to do so. However, sending in any unit simply for swap only slows down any company's RMA facility needlessly.

Leaktest your new cooler outside of the case after inspection and heat it up artificially if necessary. Why send it in at your expense if your unit was already sound?









My







as a voice of reason.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ha-Nocri

So, I buy the 360 version and want to add GPU to the loop.

1. Do I need to drain water?

2. Is the pump enough for 2 blocks?

3. Do you think it will fit in new Corsair 400c case?

tnx


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> So, I buy the 360 version and want to add GPU to the loop.
> 
> 1. Do I need to drain water?
> 
> 2. Is the pump enough for 2 blocks?
> 
> 3. Do you think it will fit in new Corsair 400c case?
> 
> tnx


No its pre-filled

Yes.

No idea, did you check the site? They have a compatibility list now... still a work in progress though


----------



## lexlutha111384

Ever since I moved my PC into my new case and installed the predator, my fans have a mind of their own. I'm not blaming the predator by any means but what the heck did I do?? My rear exhaust fan (plugged into ASST FAN1) is always stuck on high no matter what. It also keeps spinning at a lower rpm after I shutdown! I have the H110i plugged into the CPU FAN header, and I don't even think that is allowing me any control either. Even with Corsair link. AI suite 3 is only showing 2 fans running at all times. Aarrrgghh!! Long story short, what do u do when your motherboards fan headers are acting funky? It's a Sabertooth Z87 TUF series. Please help it's driving me nuts


----------



## lexlutha111384

I have the latest BIOS but would maybe flashing the bios help? Kind of like a "refresh" of my current bios? And FYI, everything was working before I took my PC apart and re assembled it.


----------



## Danzle

Are your fans plugged in to the motherboard or direct molex? You could check with corsair link what's going on.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'd try dropping Corsair link entirely and see if that fixes the problem. Corsair link is known to be buggy, so it may be your problem. If that doesn't fix it you can reinstall it.









~Ceadder


----------



## lexlutha111384

The fans are plugged directly into the mobo. Except for the 2 on the h110 radiator. Those are plugged into the splitter that is built into the h110 pump


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> The fans are plugged directly into the mobo. Except for the 2 on the h110 radiator. Those are plugged into the splitter that is built into the h110 pump


Have you tried looking in your BIOS to see what your Min/Max settings are? It's possible they reverted to stock settings during your changeover.









~Ceadder


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I'd try dropping Corsair link entirely and see if that fixes the problem. Corsair link is known to be buggy, so it may be your problem. If that doesn't fix it you can reinstall it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


That's why i suggested it. Possible ramped up because of reasons.


----------



## antonyfrn

Is this normal for the finish of the block as I can see two nasty scrapes on there?


Also anything to worry about the marks on the side of the copper block?


----------



## lexlutha111384

The bios says they are all on standard, and the fan giving me the most trouble, isn't even showing up in the bios! I will try to uninstall corsairlink and see what happens. Is there a preferred way to do this?


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonyfrn*
> 
> Is this normal for the finish of the block as I can see two nasty scrapes on there?
> 
> 
> Also anything to worry about the marks on the side of the copper block?


That half moon shape on the side of your block is from a drop of coolant you had leaking. Gonna have to RMA it so don't worry about lapping the block imperfections.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> The bios says they are all on standard, and the fan giving me the most trouble, isn't even showing up in the bios! I will try to uninstall corsairlink and see what happens. Is there a preferred way to do this?


Hover over the program link, Right click and look for "Uninstall". If you can't find it that way, look it up in Program Files and uninstall it there. Reboot your system and it should be gone.









~Ceadder


----------



## antonyfrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> That half moon shape on the side of your block is from a drop of coolant you had leaking. Gonna have to RMA it so don't worry about lapping the block imperfections.


Can someone from EK confirm who I should RMA with Scan UK or direct to EKWB as Scan have no stock, your support team I feel has been less than helpful and seem to be passing the buck to Scan?

Also is Scan UK aware of this issue with the O-Ring? Also how does it stand if RMAs have to go via Scan UK with EKWB to be covering any damages from leakage.


----------



## lexlutha111384

I finally figured out what was causing my exhaust fan to go nuts. I uninstalled AI Suite 3, and poof! Whisper quiet again. What a buggy piece of software. I also uninstalled all my corsair files and ran CCleaner. Did I use CCleaner correctly? Lol who knows


----------



## Rubashka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Thanks for the question,
> 
> we cover all the costs, including duty/tax for international shipments. Can you please give the tracking number for your package?


Hey Andrej,

I just spoke with DHL and they said the duty tax has not been paid yet. The package will be out for delivery shortly and unless it is paid i cannot receive it.

I have also emailed your support but have not heard from anyone. Can you confirm this is being handled? I sent you another pm.


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonyfrn*
> 
> Can someone from EK confirm who I should RMA with Scan UK or direct to EKWB as Scan have no stock, your support team I feel has been less than helpful and seem to be passing the buck to Scan?
> 
> Also is Scan UK aware of this issue with the O-Ring? Also how does it stand if RMAs have to go via Scan UK with EKWB to be covering any damages from leakage.


According to my emails to ek. They want people to RMA with the retailer you purchased it at. Which I feel is a bit of a screw around since we have no idea when different retailers will be getting the new stock in.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonyfrn*
> 
> Can someone from EK confirm who I should RMA with Scan UK or direct to EKWB as Scan have no stock, your support team I feel has been less than helpful and seem to be passing the buck to Scan?
> 
> Also is Scan UK aware of this issue with the O-Ring? Also how does it stand if RMAs have to go via Scan UK with EKWB to be covering any damages from leakage.


Yeah, Scan have been told about the issues. I have also mentioned it in Live Chat to them


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Hey Andrej,
> 
> I just spoke with DHL and they said the duty tax has not been paid yet. The package will be out for delivery shortly and unless it is paid i cannot receive it.
> 
> I have also emailed your support but have not heard from anyone. Can you confirm this is being handled? I sent you another pm.


Bro you need to call DHL and give them your credit/debit card number. If the duties are unpaid they will not deliver it. The taxes and duties get charged to the receiver.


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> I finally figured out what was causing my exhaust fan to go nuts. I uninstalled AI Suite 3, and poof! Whisper quiet again. What a buggy piece of software. I also uninstalled all my corsair files and ran CCleaner. Did I use CCleaner correctly? Lol who knows


Nice to hear!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonyfrn*
> 
> Can someone from EK confirm who I should RMA with Scan UK or direct to EKWB as Scan have no stock, your support team I feel has been less than helpful and seem to be passing the buck to Scan?
> 
> Also is Scan UK aware of this issue with the O-Ring? Also how does it stand if RMAs have to go via Scan UK with EKWB to be covering any damages from leakage.


Since you bought it from Scan, you will need to issue the RMA with them. They are aware of the issue and will handle the issue with you. They will also receive the revised versions soon.

Did some of your hardware been damaged by the leak?

And even if you think i've been less than helpful, i'm curiously still here trying to help you out









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Bro you need to call DHL and give them your credit/debit card number. If the duties are unpaid they will not deliver it. The taxes and duties get charged to the receiver.


EK is paying the duties here but he just didn't got any replies from EK









@Rubashka I sent an email to Andrej to remind him to keep you updated.


----------



## Rubashka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Bro you need to call DHL and give them your credit/debit card number. If the duties are unpaid they will not deliver it. The taxes and duties get charged to the receiver.


Bro, i know.

I was told by EKWB they were supposed to pay for duty/tax. Read a few posts back.


----------



## Danzle

Well you can pay it and gove them receipt to pai you back.


----------



## Rubashka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> Well you can pay it and gove them receipt to pai you back.


That is what i had to do in the end to get clearance from customs.

I work in the department that deals with shipping on daily basis, shipper has an option to create prepaid shipping labels, which cover all duty/taxes. Why it was chosen to put the fees on the receiver in this case, I do not know.

Regardless, i juts hope it is not going to take forever to refund me the $.


----------



## antonyfrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Since you bought it from Scan, you will need to issue the RMA with them. They are aware of the issue and will handle the issue with you. They will also receive the revised versions soon.
> 
> Did some of your hardware been damaged by the leak?


No leaks on my hardware, thankfully, I think you misunderstood my comment about being helpful that wasn't aimed as you. As you been more helpful than when I tried to deal with EKWB via the support centre.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonyfrn*
> 
> No leaks on my hardware, thankfully, I think you misunderstood my comment about being helpful that wasn't aimed as you. As you been more helpful than when I tried to deal with EKWB via the support centre.


Oh ok sorry


----------



## Revan654

Quick Question:

After a Bios upgrade it seems CPU temps have increased a bit on my EK 240. It was around 30C at idle now it's around 33 to 38C. I had my AIO installed since EK has released the device, It might be time to clean the fans. Should I clean the fans with some compressed air, I really don't want to take my PC apart again(due to the space is a bit tight in my case).


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Can Ek Predator 360 fit into Corsair 400c?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quick Question:
> 
> After a Bios upgrade it seems CPU temps have increased a bit on my EK 240. It was around 30C at idle now it's around 33 to 38C. I had my AIO installed since EK has released the device, It might be time to clean the fans. Should I clean the fans with some compressed air, I really don't want to take my PC apart again(due to the space is a bit tight in my case).


be sure you hold the blades on the fans when you clean...another thing that helps is too buy canned air with a small nozzle like wd40 has...I also use q tips and alcohol to clean the fan blades and hubs after adjusting the rad clean... Also to note when comparing temperatures remember that your ambient room temperature plays the largest role in this...a couple degrees translates almost linearly...


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> be sure you hold the blades on the fans when you clean...another thing that helps is too buy *canned air* with a small nozzle like wd40 has...I also use q tips and alcohol to clean the fan blades and hubs after adjusting the rad clean... Also to note when comparing temperatures remember that your ambient room temperature plays the largest role in this...a couple degrees translates almost linearly...


Canned air is for those unwilling to make the commitment to save money.

Be Smart, Not Walmart.









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_4709_zpsljidx4oh.jpg.html


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Canned air is for those unwilling to make the commitment to save money.
> 
> Be Smart, Not Walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_4709_zpsljidx4oh.jpg.html


I have a Siberian Husky (omg the HAIR) and use that same datavac. Works like a dream and I'm sure it's paid for itself many times over by now (as an added bonus... It doesn't spray bitterant all over my keys).


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> I have a Siberian Husky (omg the HAIR) and use that same datavac. Works like a dream and I'm sure it's paid for itself many times over by now (as an added bonus... It doesn't spray bitterant all over my keys).


Many times over...

My DataVac is 4years running, anyone still buying canned air is just beyond silly.

Canned air is $8.95 to $12.95? Lasts about a month with poor pressure.

Cost of DataVac is only four cans five cans of air? Don't believe us, read the reviews on Amazon and Newegg.

http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1452296442&sr=8-1&keywords=datavac

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16896367002&cm_re=datavac-_-96-367-002-_-Product

The phrase "canned air" should not be allowed on ocn.









.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Can Ek Predator 360 fit into Corsair 400c?


Good question I don't know the case that much but from the look of it, the psu cover would need to be remove at least to handle the thickness and then it will depend if it fits in height


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> I have a Siberian Husky (omg the HAIR) and use that same datavac. Works like a dream and I'm sure it's paid for itself many times over by now (as an added bonus... It doesn't spray bitterant all over my keys).


I only said anything because he said he was going to use compressed air which to most people means canned air.. I use an air compressor myself because it cost me nothing I already had it from construction days....I've used a data vac before and they do a decent enough job...but my air compressor does the job in about half the time...just have to be careful with the blades as I use 120 psi


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Good question I don't know the case that much but from the look of it, the psu cover would need to be remove at least to handle the thickness and then it will depend if it fits in height


Yes, it's the height I'm worried about...


----------



## iammurphy

Noticed extremely high temperatures tonight and a sloshing sound from the predator pump so I opened the case and saw a wet spot on motherboard and sure enough my predator was leaking ! I was part of the original preorder I was told it should not be affected =( really disappointed right now as my computer is useless without it because of the QDC gpu block. Submitted Rma and now I wait I guess


----------



## iBruce

Oh Holy Jesus, how long will this flood continue?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Mine still hasn't shown signs of leaking but I am genuinely concerned about mine now seeing more and more units leaking.


----------



## StruttinSoul

Just an FYI, mine has a build date of October 28th and still leaked. I fortunately had supplies to build a custom loop but now have the broken block that I can't do anything with.


----------



## Strider49

As more and more pre-order units leak, I'm starting to believe no rev. 1.0 unit is really free from this issue. EK support also told me my unit should be fine, but I think it's just a matter of time until a leak in the block develops.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

So @ ek was this an issue of outsourcing the o rings and the company failed you or do you cast your own internally?


----------



## nikxs78

I would of thought by now with all the reports of leaking units EK would do a full product recall. The cost of replacing all the damaged hardware is surely gonna cost them.


----------



## Jyve

Yeah. I think I agree. I'm aware the Internet usually makes a problem look worse than it is as the vocal majority is usually negative.

I haven't pulled mine apart yet to check. I don't see any water marks on top of the gpu.

Truly not looking forward to tearing apart the system to take off that pointless backplate only to have to do it all again when a replacement shows up.


----------



## VSG

So I figured I might as well test this out and got my Predator 240 hot on purpose (I took it out for dinner first, I am not an animal). Anyway, after a good 3-4 hours of ~55-58 C loop temps monitored by an inline probe and also a thermocouple inside the reservoir, I didn't notice any leak. I then disassembled the Supremacy MX block and examined the O-ring which looked fine to me tbh. I have plenty of spare O-rings here but I felt comfortable enough to just use the same one again. This unit was one of the very first prepared for those wondering. I also don't anticipate the fluid temps hitting 50+ C normally either. Since most of you guys won't be able to monitor the fluid temps, I would suggest letting something like Aida64 create an audible alarm if CPU temps increased well past normal operation as a precaution.

tl,dr. This isn't a universal issue.


----------



## Iceman2733

Does anyone have any exact info on what build date units were affected. I recently just got back into the computer world and built a system and picked up one of these predator 240 setups as I have used EK in the past and they were great products. My box does not have any info wrote on it about build date or s/n or any of that stuff. I actually overnight everything from Newegg yesterday so I can game on the PC this weekend and now don't even mess with it, I pulled the Predator 240 off of my machine and now have it running on a test bench. How long should I let it run there

The only thing I see on the PD: 20150709 I am not sure if that is its build date or not, and it is Revision 1.0. It was purchased through Performance-PCS a week ago.

How have you guys leaked tested these things other than playing a gambling game which I won't do. This computer literally before shipping cost me 3100 not gonna take a chance.

Thanks guys I have read/skimmed through most of these thread along with a search I read Reference to November but I am not sure if that means Before or after or if the PD is even the build date or where it could be located

Thanks Everyone


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Yeah. I think I agree. I'm aware the Internet usually makes a problem look worse than it is as the vocal majority is usually negative.
> 
> I haven't pulled mine apart yet to check. I don't see any water marks on top of the gpu.
> 
> Truly not looking forward to tearing apart the system to take off that pointless back-plate only to have to do it all again when a replacement shows up.


The majority is usually negative? Uh, how so? only people i have seen be negative are people that pulled the block and saw it was leaking.im slightly aggravated myself. as i have the same leak. i had my system running with this predator for 2 months+ ... no leaks on my GPU and i pull it a few days ago and water stains all over my block and on top of my CPU.. no signs from the way it was running. no signs when i inspected it visually. only could tell when i took the block off.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Does anyone have any exact info on what build date units were affected. I recently just got back into the computer world and built a system and picked up one of these predator 240 setups as I have used EK in the past and they were great products. My box does not have any info wrote on it about build date or s/n or any of that stuff. I actually overnight everything from Newegg yesterday so I can game on the PC this weekend and now don't even mess with it, I pulled the Predator 240 off of my machine and now have it running on a test bench. How long should I let it run there
> 
> The only thing I see on the PD: 20150709 I am not sure if that is its build date or not, and it is Revision 1.0. It was purchased through Performance-PCS a week ago.
> 
> How have you guys leaked tested these things other than playing a gambling game which I won't do. This computer literally before shipping cost me 3100 not gonna take a chance.
> 
> Thanks guys I have read/skimmed through most of these thread along with a search I read Reference to November but I am not sure if that means Before or after or if the PD is even the build date or where it could be located
> 
> Thanks Everyone


its been mixed as far as i can tell.... a few of us with no build dates have had the leaking as have people with build dates for October/November. so idk.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Does anyone have any exact info on what build date units were affected. I recently just got back into the computer world and built a system and picked up one of these predator 240 setups as I have used EK in the past and they were great products. My box does not have any info wrote on it about build date or s/n or any of that stuff. I actually overnight everything from Newegg yesterday so I can game on the PC this weekend and now don't even mess with it, I pulled the Predator 240 off of my machine and now have it running on a test bench. How long should I let it run there
> 
> The only thing I see on the PD: 20150709 I am not sure if that is its build date or not, and it is Revision 1.0. It was purchased through Performance-PCS a week ago.
> 
> How have you guys leaked tested these things other than playing a gambling game which I won't do. This computer literally before shipping cost me 3100 not gonna take a chance.
> 
> Thanks guys I have read/skimmed through most of these thread along with a search I read Reference to November but I am not sure if that means Before or after or if the PD is even the build date or where it could be located
> 
> Thanks Everyone
> 
> 
> 
> its been mixed as far as i can tell.... a few of us with no build dates have had the leaking as have people with build dates for October/November. so idk.
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy for the info, you would think retailers wouldn't take a chance and send all there older revisions back to be updated. I have sent an email to performance-pcs but unfortunately they are closed on weekends......?. I hope they will take care of this as I don't want to try to put this on and take a chance nor do I wanna mess with pulling this off my system every two weeks to check for a leak.

Weird they aren't putting build dates on all of there units

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Thanks buddy for the info, you would think retailers wouldn't take a chance and send all there older revisions back to be updated. I have sent an email to performance-pcs but unfortunately they are closed on weekends......?. I hope they will take care of this as I don't want to try to put this on and take a chance nor do I wanna mess with pulling this off my system every two weeks to check for a leak.
> 
> Weird they aren't putting build dates on all of there units
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea no hate or disrespect to EK, as i love them and their products. but i dont see how a recall hasn't been started on the product... Seems like the risk of damaging peoples components and having to pay for them far outweigh just replacing everyone's AIO.


----------



## ufokillerz

i did a o-ring replacement myself a few days ago. The original installed o-ring felt a bit crunchy and it was slightly melted to the copper part of the block. I think some of these orings cannot handled sustain temperatures over a certain degree. Stress testing had me at ~85c for a little while.


----------



## L35k0

Hi guys, does anybody knows if Predator 240 will fit in the Phanteks Enthoo ITX case ?


----------



## vanadium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L35k0*
> 
> Hi guys, does anybody knows if Predator 240 will fit in the Phanteks Enthoo ITX case ?


If you have the case at home you can check if you have enough clearence in top or front radiator mounting


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iammurphy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noticed extremely high temperatures tonight and a sloshing sound from the predator pump so I opened the case and saw a wet spot on motherboard and sure enough my predator was leaking ! I was part of the original preorder I was told it should not be affected =( really disappointed right now as my computer is useless without it because of the QDC gpu block. Submitted Rma and now I wait I guess


Damn









I'm so sorry about that. You should have news quickly in the beginning of the week.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StruttinSoul*
> 
> Just an FYI, mine has a build date of October 28th and still leaked. I fortunately had supplies to build a custom loop but now have the broken block that I can't do anything with.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did you started your RMA?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> So @ ek was this an issue of outsourcing the o rings and the company failed you or do you cast your own internally?


We have a supplier for these things.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Does anyone have any exact info on what build date units were affected. I recently just got back into the computer world and built a system and picked up one of these predator 240 setups as I have used EK in the past and they were great products. My box does not have any info wrote on it about build date or s/n or any of that stuff. I actually overnight everything from Newegg yesterday so I can game on the PC this weekend and now don't even mess with it, I pulled the Predator 240 off of my machine and now have it running on a test bench. How long should I let it run there
> 
> The only thing I see on the PD: 20150709 I am not sure if that is its build date or not, and it is Revision 1.0. It was purchased through Performance-PCS a week ago.
> 
> How have you guys leaked tested these things other than playing a gambling game which I won't do. This computer literally before shipping cost me 3100 not gonna take a chance.
> 
> Thanks guys I have read/skimmed through most of these thread along with a search I read Reference to November but I am not sure if that means Before or after or if the PD is even the build date or where it could be located
> 
> Thanks Everyone


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Thanks buddy for the info, you would think retailers wouldn't take a chance and send all there older revisions back to be updated. I have sent an email to performance-pcs but unfortunately they are closed on weekends......?. I hope they will take care of this as I don't want to try to put this on and take a chance nor do I wanna mess with pulling this off my system every two weeks to check for a leak.
> 
> Weird they aren't putting build dates on all of there units


They will issue your RMA without a problem and you will receive a revised unit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L35k0*
> 
> Hi guys, does anybody knows if Predator 240 will fit in the Phanteks Enthoo ITX case ?


I can't promise it will fit.

I have an Evolv ITX at home and took some measures. Technically the Predator 240 should fit in length but it will be very tight.

What's concerning me is the height. It will overhang the motherboard and i'm concerned if you will be fine to install the CPU block.


----------



## Desolutional

Am considering this kit for a 2ndary rig, but want to get a feel for the issues in this thread. What rough percentage of users here have had leaks, etc? I understand that a lot of happy users aren't going to bother coming here either, I'll keep that in mind. The liquid is definitely non-conductive too right?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Am considering this kit for a 2ndary rig, but want to get a feel for the issues in this thread. What rough percentage of users here have had leaks, etc? I understand that a lot of happy users aren't going to bother coming here either, I'll keep that in mind. The liquid is definitely non-conductive too right?


Yes it's non-conductive.

If you haven't bought it yet, you should be fine then since you will get your hands on a Rev. 1.1 unit.


----------



## antonyfrn

@akira749 do you know what's happening with Scan UK and RMAs, I’ve run into some problems and currently waiting to hear back from andrejEKWB in regards to this. As I'm regretting buying this cooler not direct now.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonyfrn*
> 
> @akira749 do you know what's happening with Scan UK and RMAs, I've run into some problems and currently waiting to hear back from andrejEKWB in regards to this. As I'm regretting buying this cooler not direct now.


What issue do you have with them?


----------



## antonyfrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> What issue do you have with them?


Tried an RMA with them as the second cooler has coolant marks on the water block you can see screenshot I posted.here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread/2870#post_24772408

They basically claim not an issue without receiving the photos.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> The majority is usually negative? Uh, how so? only people i have seen be negative are people that pulled the block and saw it was leaking.im slightly aggravated myself. as i have the same leak. i had my system running with this predator for 2 months+ ... no leaks on my GPU and i pull it a few days ago and water stains all over my block and on top of my CPU.. no signs from the way it was running. no signs when i inspected it visually. only could tell when i took the block off.


I think you misunderstand. By negative I mean people who have a problem are the ones that generally post. People without, not so much.

So the casual observer would make the assumption that all the units are defective by the amount of negative posts which might not be the case.

I'm actually beginning to believe this actually might be the case with the sheer number of leaking complaints. Which is why I said maybe a full on recall might be in order.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonyfrn*
> 
> Tried an RMA with them as the second cooler has coolant marks on the water block you can see screenshot I posted.here
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread/2870#post_24772408
> 
> They basically claim not an issue without receiving the photos.


This is not how we handle the Predator issue









Sorry about that.

@andrejEKWB, i'm mentionning you here to make sure that the right people are aware of how Scan UK is handling this....i'm not very happy right now!!! We work our butts off to make sure our customers are corrently handled and a reseller is doing this!!!


----------



## antonyfrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> This is not how we handle the Predator issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that.
> 
> @andrejEKWB, i'm mentionning you here to make sure that the right people are aware of how Scan UK is handling this....i'm not very happy right now!!! We work our butts off to make sure our customers are corrently handled and a reseller is doing this!!!


Not your fault I wont be buying EK products from scan in future ill be buying them direct. I just hope EK change the policy of having to deal with third parties for returns. I have spoken to andrejEKWB already in private I do know your account manager had contacted scan.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> This is not how we handle the Predator issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that.
> 
> @andrejEKWB, i'm mentionning you here to make sure that the right people are aware of how Scan UK is handling this....i'm not very happy right now!!! We work our butts off to make sure our customers are corrently handled and a reseller is doing this!!!


I think Overclockers UK are selling the old version as well, they have never gone out of stock. Also it does not say V2 on the website.


----------



## Iceman2733

Well to add to my issues one of my fan is now making a very random clicking almost sounds like a hard drive. Before it said I have no mechanical drives in this PC lol......


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I think Overclockers UK are selling the old version as well, they have never gone out of stock. Also it does not say V2 on the website.


theyve dubbed it 1.1 instead of 2.... but yeah... sad resellers arent willing to send them back the proper way.... this could lose ek and the reseller themselves customers.... idiots (the resellers)


----------



## Edibrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L35k0*
> 
> Hi guys, does anybody knows if Predator 240 will fit in the Phanteks Enthoo ITX case ?


Well it fits in the mATX size. The ITX is only 5 mm shorter so I would guess that it fits.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Mine leaked....
So to return mine to where I bought it from I need a serial number. My box doesn't have one...


----------



## GlowingBurrito

Was there an answer on if the Predator will fit in a Node 804? I did a quick search and couldn't find anything.


----------



## antonyfrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> This is not how we handle the Predator issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that.
> 
> @andrejEKWB, i'm mentionning you here to make sure that the right people are aware of how Scan UK is handling this....i'm not very happy right now!!! We work our butts off to make sure our customers are corrently handled and a reseller is doing this!!!


Heard from andrejEKWB, just clarified somethings with what's happened I just hope this gets sorted out soon.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Mine leaked....
> So to return mine to where I bought it from I need a serial number. My box doesn't have one...


I have been following your posts and now yours also leaked. OK that is it. I am opening my case tonight and doing a full inspection. This computer has been giving me a lot of grief and if it is the predator then now I need to find out.

Already ran multiple benches and stress tests. Computer pulled through. My blue screens and hard crashes have died down since I went back to bone stock about a little over a week ago but still blue screen and hard crash did happen once or twice that I saw it. Will also check with wife to see if she faced any issues.

Removing the block to inspect is the only way to be sure. Btw, someone mentioned flushing sound out of their predator. Guess who heard that sound when I put the case on its side (never happened before even right after installing it the first time).

Will update once I do a full test tonight.


----------



## antonyfrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I have been following your posts and now yours also leaked. OK that is it. I am opening my case tonight and doing a full inspection. This computer has been giving me a lot of grief and if it is the predator then now I need to find out.
> 
> Already ran multiple benches and stress tests. Computer pulled through. My blue screens and hard crashes have died down since I went back to bone stock about a little over a week ago but still blue screen and hard crash did happen once or twice that I saw it. Will also check with wife to see if she faced any issues.
> 
> Removing the block to inspect is the only way to be sure. Btw, someone mentioned flushing sound out of their predator. Guess who heard that sound when I put the case on its side (never happened before even right after installing it the first time).
> 
> Will update once I do a full test tonight.


The sloshing sound is that something to worry about? As its happened a couple of times to me.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Okay so it's pretty clear that if you own a Predator 240/360 that isn't the latest revision, needs to be checked immediately. Not all of them may leak but its seems that a percentage of those that have been sold have leaked.
Signs of a bad unit that I have observed includes sloshing sounds from the pump as well as temperatures that are higher than usual.


----------



## Jyve

I don't think you can attribute sloshing sounds to leaking. It might be related but then again it might just be the pump pushing air through the system. This is normal in all aio's. I've heard it in every one I've owned.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I don't think you can attribute sloshing sounds to leaking. It might be related but then again it might just be the pump pushing air through the system. This is normal in all aio's. I've heard it in every one I've owned.


sloshing sounds are due to excess air...so yes the leaking creates an air pocket which causes the sloshing noise...when it gets worse it sounds like a waterfall


----------



## bl4ckdot

Hi, I'm also sadly impacted by a leaking unit. Build date was 28/10.
Starting RMA process


----------



## KickAssCop

Wow my predator is practically dripping. ***.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> sloshing sounds are due to excess air...so yes the leaking creates an air pocket which causes the sloshing noise...when it gets worse it sounds like a waterfall


Agreed but the sloshing sound doesn't mean you have a leak either.


----------



## d0mmie

So I took my Supremacy MX block (not from a Predator) apart to inspect the O-ring and it looks like this. Is that black sticky stuff present on the copper normal?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Agreed but the sloshing sound doesn't mean you have a leak either.


it does if it wasn't there then it suddenly appears when you've only had the unit for a few weeks...evaporation wouldn't occur that quickly even in an opened loop....sure an air bubble could be trapped and made its way to the pump area but with the bad o ring issue I would never take that sound lightly


----------



## Metros

EK, I might advise you to do a total recall on the V1 edition. There are too many cases of leaking now.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Wow my predator is practically dripping. ***.


That might be why my system keeps having hard crashes then after 6 hours of gaming.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I think Overclockers UK are selling the old version as well, they have never gone out of stock. Also it does not say V2 on the website.


I will let the guys at the HQ know about this. They will contact them. Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Mine leaked....
> So to return mine to where I bought it from I need a serial number. My box doesn't have one...


You don't have a serial number on your box?? Contact EK about this : [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonyfrn*
> 
> Heard from andrejEKWB, just clarified somethings with what's happened I just hope this gets sorted out soon.


Good!


----------



## lexlutha111384

i am waiting for my local Microcenter to get the new predators in stock, my question is, will there be any notification on the box letting me know its a new revised version?


----------



## lexlutha111384

i wouldnt put it past those knuckle heads to put an old one back on the shelf. Half of them didnt even know what the predator was!


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> i am waiting for my local Microcenter to get the new predators in stock, my question is, will there be any notification on the box letting me know its a new revised version?


Looking at my box on the bottom is a white label with specs of the system, it shows on mine the revision number.


----------



## KickAssCop

Wow, this was a complete mess as in leak was in all 4 sides. Thankfully no parts got burnt and I deeply inspected all my components and they seem to be fine but I wouldn't know about any memory issues etc since I have had memory dumps in the past but didn't find any trace of water on the memory. Here are some shots. I really hope I can get a full refund for this rather than a replacement. I am not comfortable wasting another 2 hours to fit this in and have issues later with the new revision as well.

Let's see what RMA has to say about this. My time is worth much more than a 240 dollar item that was considered to be best in class AIO.

Also happy I didn't waste almost 245 shipping a block for my second GTX 980 Ti classified.

Maybe next time I will buy revision 3 or 4 when these things are ironed out.


----------



## antonyfrn

@KickAssCop that rev1.1?


----------



## KickAssCop

No this is pre-order version that I installed on 25th October or thereabouts and which I was assured would be fine.


----------



## akira749

@KickAssCop, yes you can ask for a refund


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> @KickAssCop, yes you can ask for a refund


Just sent them an email. Hoping this is painless since I bought direct from the EK shop.


----------



## Moses676

Hey everyone , I have just made an account to post in this thread ( I hope that's okay ) I bought a predator 360 from Scan in the uk in November last year . I used it for a month or so with no real problems then out of nowhere i started getting a really bad whining noise . After a few hours of messing around i have determined this to be the pump . I swapped the fans for Noctua nf-f12 as i found the vardars to be a little noisy but that's no problem as that was me being fussy , But this pump noise seems to be getting worse . Now if i was to open it up and re fill this would it effect my chances of a possible exchange? Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moses676*
> 
> Hey everyone , I have just made an account to post in this thread ( I hope that's okay ) I bought a predator 360 from Scan in the uk in November last year . I used it for a month or so with no real problems then out of nowhere i started getting a really bad whining noise . After a few hours of messing around i have determined this to be the pump . I swapped the fans for Noctua nf-f12 as i found the vardars to be a little noisy but that's no problem as that was me being fussy , But this pump noise seems to be getting worse . Now if i was to open it up and re fill this would it effect my chances of a possible exchange? Thanks in advance for any help


I would remove the block and closely inspect it for leaks. Pump only makes sounds when there is air in there. Otherwise the pump is actually high quality and shouldn't make any sounds.
My bet would be on a leak since that is why I was hearing sloshing sounds from the unit.


----------



## Moses676

Thanks for the reply ! I could do that but i was just wondering if this would have any effect on a possible exchange if i did find a fault? Also i have had it out of the case a couple of times to inspect it and i cant seem to see any sign of it leaking .

Mine is Revision R1.0


----------



## Strider49

@EK, if I may ask, why don't you do a full recall on the revision 1.0 Predator? I don't feel comfortable putting your product in my 2000+ Euros machine, knowing the risk of damage is too high, and now I'm left here with a Predator and a waterblock which I cannot / won't use. At least I feel that you should allow us to send our units in for you, experts, to test them properly for leaks in the block.


----------



## antonyfrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> @EK, if I may ask, why don't you do a full recall on the revision 1.0 Predator? I don't feel comfortable putting your product in my 2000+ Euros machine, knowing the risk of damage is too high, and now I'm left here with a Predator and a waterblock which I cannot / won't use. At least I feel that you should allow us to send our units in for you, experts, to test them properly for leaks in the block.


Would be a good idea for EK to let us return them directly with my situation with scan claiming everything's fine I'm just hoping they do. Or I'm stuck with a unit that may have leaked at some point.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> @EK, if I may ask, why don't you do a full recall on the revision 1.0 Predator? I don't feel comfortable putting your product in my 2000+ Euros machine, knowing the risk of damage is too high, and now I'm left here with a Predator and a waterblock which I cannot / won't use. At least I feel that you should allow us to send our units in for you, experts, to test them properly for leaks in the block.


2000 euros, I got £4500 worth of components in my system (6K euros I think) so the EK Predator 360mm leaking would cost EK a lot of money.


----------



## ufokillerz

i actually replaced my evo mx block.. just for safety. even though i replaced the oring with a new one, there is no guarantees that this oring is not defective like the recall.

Maybe we can send these blocks back for replacement blocks, or upgrades!


----------



## KickAssCop

I think a full recall of the predator line is in order. There is no fixed unit. It is a matter of time and usage. My PC is on all the time and hence it developed an issue in 2 months. Someone may face it in 4-5 months. Putting so much equipment at risk might be a bigger loss to EK than a recall. Someone should be doing the math on this.

Also most units can be sold as new/refurbished after block replacement.


----------



## j0ewhite

Who's is this?









How is the fit without removing the rear fan? Is it very difficult to install? Thanks.


----------



## EasyLover

This case is beauty. Seriously thinking of getting it.


----------



## KickAssCop

After emailing about my leak I get an email saying please watch out for leaks in your predator. No other response from my RMA request. Numbers are 4651 and 4719. Accidentally created 2 tickets.


----------



## nikxs78

Come on EK do the right thing and do a full recall, its clear that all the units leak ,may it take 1 day or 6 months to leak no one wants a ticking time bomb in their system. Whats anoying is that you have an amazing product here and blows other AIO coolers out of the water (in my own opinion) and if this is not addressed properly soon i believe you will lose out in the AIO cooler market.


----------



## lexlutha111384

So my Microcenter took all their predators off the shelves. I returned mine (leaked). I currently have an H110i temporarily until Microcenter gets the new predators in. When the new ones arrive, am I gauranteed it will not leak EK? I am patiently waiting and excited to go back there and get the predator 240 again. I need your gaurantee it will not leak on me because of that defective o ring. Can u guys please do that for me. Thanks


----------



## Cube Rhino

How do you purchase the QDC prefilled gpu blocks for the gtx 980ti? I scoured the website for an option and wasen't able to find anything. I pull up the compatibility chart and can't find any option to prefill the blocks.


----------



## st0necold

I am sort of dissapointed after checking back on this thread. I was going to get a predator 360 but "quietly" read about a lot of issues in the beginning, and the temperatures seemed to be identical to the H110i GT so in a way I'm happy I passed this up but I hope EK can get them right and you guys can be taken care of.


----------



## Mr0czny

so finnaly all parts come











changes

- EK-ACF Fitting 12/16mm - Black
- EK-AF Angled 45° - Black
- PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 12/16
- Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro Cooper Anodized
- Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Red


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> so finnaly all parts come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> changes
> 
> - EK-ACF Fitting 12/16mm - Black
> - EK-AF Angled 45° - Black
> - PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 12/16
> - Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro Cooper Anodized
> - Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Red


Could 360 version fit in the case? Could it fit in front also?


----------



## Mr0czny

yes 360 will fit

In front


On top


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cube Rhino*
> 
> How do you purchase the QDC prefilled gpu blocks for the gtx 980ti? I scoured the website for an option and wasen't able to find anything. I pull up the compatibility chart and can't find any option to prefill the blocks.


Since I don't know which block you're looking for, I will use the WF3 block for an example.

https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-wf3-nickel

If you take a look on the product page above, you can see the normal "Add To Cart" button and just below that, You see an option called "Buy EK-FC980 GTX Ti WF3 - Nickel with Service Fee - Predator PRE-FILL" with a second "Add To Cart" button. You simply choose this option.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Putting so much equipment at risk might be a bigger loss to EK than a recall.


EK != Corsair. Only Corsair provide RMA for components damaged by a cooler leak. At least if a leak happens with the EK kit, it's non-conductive, but you still need to wipe it off quickly as it will become conductive soon.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> EK != Corsair. Only Corsair provide RMA for components damaged by a cooler leak. At least if a leak happens with the EK kit, it's non-conductive, but you still need to wipe it off quickly as it will become conductive soon.


So does EK?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> So does EK?


Not that I've personally seen, if you have any examples I'd be happy to take a look. I know Corsair is usually quick to cater to a customer when their coolers mess up. Partly the reason why I haven't dropped money into a full custom loop yet, AIOs provide me with the convenience I desire, and also reassurance that any water damaged parts will be taken responsibility for.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Not that I've personally seen, if you have any examples I'd be happy to take a look. I know Corsair is usually quick to cater to a customer when their coolers mess up.


Ive yet to see anyone with Hardware damage....


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ive yet to see anyone with Hardware damage....


It's not an if, but a when. It's a great kit, don't get me wrong, just needs to reassure users like myself of the quality of components we receive (which rev. 1.1 is seeming to do so far).


----------



## sWaY20

I'm getting my new revised 360 straight from ek today, I ordered last Monday. Gonna slap it on soon as I get home and put it to the test finally. The crappy leaking 360 I had gave me same results as my custom loop did, so Im curious to see a fully working predator. All I'm really waiting on now is my 2 pre filled gpu blocks.


----------



## Cube Rhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Since I don't know which block you're looking for, I will use the WF3 block for an example.
> 
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-wf3-nickel
> 
> If you take a look on the product page above, you can see the normal "Add To Cart" button and just below that, You see an option called "Buy EK-FC980 GTX Ti WF3 - Nickel with Service Fee - Predator PRE-FILL" with a second "Add To Cart" button. You simply choose this option.


Thanks! Picked the 980 titan full cover with QDC and the brand new 240 with QDCs you guys just added! Can't wait to get this into my build...

On a side note, has anyone tried painting the QDCs or can recommend what type of paint or vinyl wrapping would be safe to use on them? They are totally going to clash with my build.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> It's not an if, but a when. It's a great kit, don't get me wrong, just needs to reassure users like myself of the quality of components we receive (which rev. 1.1 is seeming to do so far).


I mean dude, How many times does an EK rep have to say it? PARTS ARE COVERED IF DAMAGED. Im all about some Corsair parts, trust me. my entire build is corsair. everything from keyboard, mouse to my fans and ram and beyond... EK AIO is Def superior. go back and read bro. they've stated it countless times, so WHEN it does happen to someone. i have full confidence it wont be an issue.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Will the new versions of the predator Microcenter is getting soon be 100% safe? Please re assure me EK. I want a new, functioning, not have to worry about, non leaking predator. Please let me know


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cube Rhino*
> 
> Thanks! Picked the 980 titan full cover with QDC and the brand new 240 with QDCs you guys just added! Can't wait to get this into my build...
> 
> On a side note, has anyone tried painting the QDCs or can recommend what type of paint or vinyl wrapping would be safe to use on them? They are totally going to clash with my build.


I was gonna plasti dip mine black eventually, don't see why it would hurt anything.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I mean dude, How many times does an EK rep have to say it? PARTS ARE COVERED IF DAMAGED. Im all about some Corsair parts, trust me. my entire build is corsair. everything from keyboard, mouse to my fans and ram and beyond... EK AIO is Def superior. go back and read bro. they've stated it countless times, so WHEN it does happen to someone. i have full confidence it wont be an issue.


It's a special situation with the Predator issue. In a normal situation with a full custom loop, if a leak damage the hardware, we aren't covering it. Only the EK parts.


----------



## KickAssCop

I don't think I want to risk another predator in my rig. Predator was giving me 60-65 C load using real bench. Same is case with my current H80 with some 2-3 C difference and was the case with H110i GT. Risking about 2000 bucks of stuff for 2-3 C is huge ask. Plus the hassle of installing, sending and re doing stuff.

Let's see if I am offered a refund.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Will the new versions of the predator Microcenter is getting soon be 100% safe? Please re assure me EK. I want a new, functioning, not have to worry about, non leaking predator. Please let me know


Is Corsair saying that their unit won't leak at 100%? I would be surprised.

No one can say the 100% statement.....so I will say 99%


----------



## KickAssCop

Corsair doesn't have a design issue. EK did. Corsair also has many years now in AIO products. EK does not.
Not trying to be rude but these are the kind of statements that are putting me off EK. If you are not sure about your design choices then how can I be sure. A few statements and actions that made me request a refund versus replacement.

1) units before 1st Nov are not affected even after at least one person reported their unit failed
2) check build date and QC but my box doesn't have one whereas I was assured that they test every unit being sent out manually
3) receiving an email about problem with predator after sending a support ticket (happened to at least one other member)
4) above statement not reassuring that they are confident with their new design
5) still no public statement / recall of predator units even after multiple reports of the issue
6) confusion and conjecture about replacement of faulty equipment due to leak of an AIO ( I still don't know what will happen if requested )

Things I do like are proactive forum support. General and specific apologies to concerned people. And prompt RMA response for people buying direct with shipping cover.


----------



## DotNetApp

Waiting for my Predator 360 with 780 fullcover+qdc







.
Will post pictures tomorrow







i would do it today but Dpd didnt find my street than i googled it and i saw the google rating is 1 star xD 33 ratings all people gave dpd 1 star (1 is the worst)
pretty funny but not ek fault i hope he find my street tomorrow lol^^.
I will run cpu and gpu in one loop should be enough power or?
CPU: i7 6700k
GPU: Gtx Titan


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It's a special situation with the Predator issue. In a normal situation with a full custom loop, if a leak damage the hardware, we aren't covering it. Only the EK parts.


EXACTLY.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Is Corsair saying that their unit won't leak at 100%? I would be surprised.
> 
> No one can say the 100% statement.....so I will say 99%


THIS**!!


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Corsair doesn't have a design issue. EK did. Corsair also has many years now in AIO products. EK does not.
> Not trying to be rude but these are the kind of statements that are putting me off EK. If you are not sure about your design choices then how can I be sure. A few statements and actions that made me request a refund versus replacement.
> 
> 1) units before 1st Nov are not affected even after at least one person reported their unit failed
> 2) check build date and QC but my box doesn't have one whereas I was assured that they test every unit being sent out manually
> 3) receiving an email about problem with predator after sending a support ticket (happened to at least one other member)
> 4) above statement not reassuring that they are confident with their new design
> 5) still no public statement / recall of predator units even after multiple reports of the issue
> 6) confusion and conjecture about replacement of faulty equipment due to leak of an AIO ( I still don't know what will happen if requested )
> 
> Things I do like are proactive forum support. General and specific apologies to concerned people. And prompt RMA response for people buying direct with shipping cover.


Man, Noone can say 100% to anything, lets be real... i dont care what AIO you choose there is still a chance of leaking.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Man, Noone can say 100% to anything, lets be real... i dont care what AIO you choose there is still a chance of leaking.


One could argue that Corsair QC is better, and from current statistics, it does indeed appear to be so. They had issues in the past with the H50 IIRC, but those were fixed very quickly. There will also just as well be plenty of happy EK users not on OCN, running their kit well. Then again, those said people could also suffer leaks and RMA without having ever come on this thread to rant, so it really is unknown. At this point the only thing to do is look at the company's rep and decide for yourself. Corsair do listen, EK supplies great components _individually_; but EK supplying kits? They haven't been in the market long enough to avoid the issues with leaking.

Corsair's H110i GT also suffered from leaking due to cold ambients, but luckily that was caught before too many were sold, and all affected units _were recalled, regardless of if they worked or not_. Then had to wait one month before a revised edition appeared which _underwent rigorous quality control to avoid the same issue reoccurring_. Essentially the _chance_ of leaking can be estimated, it is inevitable, but it is still a quantifiable statistic by analysing how many leaking RMA units were received out of total sales.


----------



## sWaY20

Just picked up the new 360


----------



## lexlutha111384

Wow I didn't mean to sound like an idiot







lol I guess what I'm asking is, have there been any issues with revised versions? and has EK started sending Microcenter the new predators? Thanks


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Wow I didn't mean to sound like an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I guess what I'm asking is, have there been any issues with revised versions? and has EK started sending Microcenter the new predators? Thanks


The revised unit isnt long enough out to tell it for sure but the support stated that there will be no more leaking problems and i trust them







.
If you want more infos you have to wait 1 or 2 month than can the users tell you there experience with the revised predator







.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Sry if this was answered (probably is), but how can I recognize what revision am I buying?


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Sry if this was answered (probably is), but how can I recognize what revision am I buying?


watch out for the ean








the revised 360 has this ean: 3831109863350
the revised 240 has this ean: 3831109863343
the revised 240 incl. qdc(OMG THEY ADDED IT dont know if its already wrote in this thread but there is now a 240 with qdc !!!): 3831109863459
here the link to the 240 with qdc for the guys that didnt saw it







.
https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-xlc-predator-240-incl-qdc
Did they wrote it in the thread here or if im the first one seeing this ?^^


----------



## Juts

Alright. I got my new 1.1 predator 360, after my last one leaked.

My Specs are

Gigabyt z170x Gamging-GT Motherboard
16gb Gskill 3200 memory
EK Predator 360 cooler, with just the 6700k on it.
EVGA 980Ti Hyrbid
Evga 1200w P2 platinum power supply
Phanteks Evolv ATX Case

However, I'm getting some concerning heat and after 5 days the predator is still making air/bubble sounds.

At a mild overclock of 4.5ghz at stock voltage, running the x264 stress tests im seeing temperatures up to 75C. P95(i know its not recommended) I had to turn off once cores started hitting 87C.

I've reapplied the thermal paste once already and can't figure out if this is just normal or if something is wrong. Something else I've noticed is my VID is peaking at 1.4 even with stock voltage settings of 1.200v. Did i just get a dud 6700k?


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> watch out for the ean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the revised 360 has this ean: 3831109863350
> the revised 240 has this ean: 3831109863343
> the revised 240 incl. qdc(OMG THEY ADDED IT dont know if its already wrote in this thread but there is now a 240 with qdc !!!): 3831109863459
> here the link to the 240 with qdc for the guys that didnt saw it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-xlc-predator-240-incl-qdc
> Did they wrote it in the thread here or if im the first one seeing this ?^^


Nice catch on the 240 with the QDC! That is the first that I have heard/read about that. Thanks.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Corsair doesn't have a design issue. EK did. Corsair also has many years now in AIO products. EK does not.
> Not trying to be rude but these are the kind of statements that are putting me off EK. If you are not sure about your design choices then how can I be sure. A few statements and actions that made me request a refund versus replacement.
> 
> 1) units before 1st Nov are not affected even after at least one person reported their unit failed
> 2) check build date and QC but my box doesn't have one whereas I was assured that they test every unit being sent out manually
> *3) receiving an email about problem with predator after sending a support ticket (happened to at least one other member)*
> 4) above statement not reassuring that they are confident with their new design
> 5) still no public statement / recall of predator units even after multiple reports of the issue
> 6) confusion and conjecture about replacement of faulty equipment due to leak of an AIO ( I still don't know what will happen if requested )
> 
> Things I do like are proactive forum support. General and specific apologies to concerned people. And prompt RMA response for people buying direct with shipping cover.


Point 3) happened to me today too.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juts*
> 
> Alright. I got my new 1.1 predator 360, after my last one leaked.
> 
> My Specs are
> 
> Gigabyt z170x Gamging-GT Motherboard
> 16gb Gskill 3200 memory
> EK Predator 360 cooler, with just the 6700k on it.
> EVGA 980Ti Hyrbid
> Evga 1200w P2 platinum power supply
> Phanteks Evolv ATX Case
> 
> However, I'm getting some concerning heat and after 5 days the predator is still making air/bubble sounds.
> 
> At a mild overclock of 4.5ghz at stock voltage, running the x264 stress tests im seeing temperatures up to 75C. P95(i know its not recommended) I had to turn off once cores started hitting 87C.
> 
> I've reapplied the thermal paste once already and can't figure out if this is just normal or if something is wrong. Something else I've noticed is my VID is peaking at 1.4 even with stock voltage settings of 1.200v. Did i just get a dud 6700k?


don't use p95 that's part of the prob


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juts*
> 
> Alright. I got my new 1.1 predator 360, after my last one leaked.
> 
> My Specs are
> 
> Gigabyt z170x Gamging-GT Motherboard
> 16gb Gskill 3200 memory
> EK Predator 360 cooler, with just the 6700k on it.
> EVGA 980Ti Hyrbid
> Evga 1200w P2 platinum power supply
> Phanteks Evolv ATX Case
> 
> However, I'm getting some concerning heat and after 5 days the predator is still making air/bubble sounds.
> 
> At a mild overclock of 4.5ghz at stock voltage, running the x264 stress tests im seeing temperatures up to 75C. P95(i know its not recommended) I had to turn off once cores started hitting 87C.
> 
> I've reapplied the thermal paste once already and can't figure out if this is just normal or if something is wrong. Something else I've noticed is my VID is peaking at 1.4 even with stock voltage settings of 1.200v. Did i just get a dud 6700k?


This is a different CPU, however with my 5930K 4.4Ghz 125.00BLCK, when running games after 6 hours, temperatures were 58-64c, however when running any Linpack stress test, temperatures on one of the cores was close to 100c, Linpack is so stressful which is why temperatures are so high, it is used for Xeons really and not overclocked consumer CPUs

Tests like Cinebench and XTU (not Linpack) was about 64-72c


----------



## jonym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0ewhite*
> 
> 
> 
> Who's is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the fit without removing the rear fan? Is it very difficult to install? Thanks.


I was able to install it without removing the fan by removing the top of the case (2 screws front/2 back) and installing it from the top but I was only able to screw 10/12 screws only.

I didn't like the look (it covers like half the window, it's huge) so I moved it to the front.


----------



## Iceman2733

Welp got my faulty unit headed back to Performance-PCS just wanna say that the guys there went above and beyond to take care of me and have me a 360 1.1 on the way to me. Big thumbs up to them. I will say we shouldn't all get into it with each other. EK makes great parts unfortunately they had a QC issue with these. I hope the 1.1 have all the bugs ironed out. I am interested to see why they changed the socket mount tho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Welp got my faulty unit headed back to Performance-PCS just wanna say that the guys there went above and beyond to take care of me and have me a 360 1.1 on the way to me. Big thumbs up to them. I will say we shouldn't all get into it with each other. EK makes great parts unfortunately they had a QC issue with these. I hope the 1.1 have all the bugs ironed out. I am interested to see why they changed the socket mount tho
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they changed it for ease of use among different platforms...those who have installed here agree it is easier to install


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Welp got my faulty unit headed back to Performance-PCS just wanna say that the guys there went above and beyond to take care of me and have me a 360 1.1 on the way to me. Big thumbs up to them. I will say we shouldn't all get into it with each other. EK makes great parts unfortunately they had a QC issue with these. I hope the 1.1 have all the bugs ironed out. *I am interested to see why they changed the socket mount tho*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the main reasons is surely because the mounting mechanism for 115X boards is unnecessarily tricky for the unexperienced user. Removing the CPU retention mechanism and all that...


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Welp got my faulty unit headed back to Performance-PCS just wanna say that the guys there went above and beyond to take care of me and have me a 360 1.1 on the way to me. Big thumbs up to them. I will say we shouldn't all get into it with each other. EK makes great parts unfortunately they had a QC issue with these. I hope the 1.1 have all the bugs ironed out. *I am interested to see why they changed the socket mount tho*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> One of the main reasons is surely because the mounting mechanism for 115X boards is unnecessarily tricky for the unexperienced user. Removing the CPU retention mechanism and all that...
Click to expand...

Yea I agree the 1.0 was a little more than I thought it would be. Not extremely tricky just a little nerve racking on a new machine.... Now I gotta put my stock back plate back on now lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayman

Did not realize there have been issues with the V1 predator 360 as mine has been seemingly great. I will have to inspect it closely for the green on the copper.


----------



## FreeElectron

What exactly is the problem with the 360?
I'm currently using one and it is working fine.


----------



## dayman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> What exactly is the problem with the 360?
> I'm currently using one and it is working fine.


According to the email it is a faulty O-ring, go back a couple pages to post number 2941 for a picture example of the issue.


----------



## KickAssCop

My advice to people who are saying it is working fine.

1) Torture test your computer at 70C temperatures for at least 10-12 hours. Any issues with O-ring should appear even before that.
2) Remove the block for inspection. Even if computer is fine does not mean that the block isn't leaking (my computer was working fine at stock speeds for almost 1.5 weeks but I removed the block and there was a leak).
3) Check for sloshing sounds in the predator (can do by putting PC on its side rather than upright). If there is air there should be this sound coming out (it will die down as the pump starts moving water).
4) Hard crashes, blue screens, memory errors and display driver stopped responding are all related issues that I faced intermittently.

Good luck. Point 1 is key. If you have been diligent in turning your computer off, not gaming more than 1-2 hours or generally having low CPU usage you may not see the issue now but may occur over time.


----------



## KyesaRRi

Mine just bit the dust, leaks from two locations:

Block:




Pump / Res:


----------



## andrej124

If you bought it directly from us, please submit an RMA ticket: http://www.ekwb.com/rma/ . We'll send you the replacement unit, free of charge.

If you bought it from a reseller, please return it to them and they should also give you replacement unit, free of charge.

We'll also cover any damages, that might happen because of this, so please let us know.


----------



## Jyve

Does this mean the Rev 1.1 won't have to remove the retention bracket? Does it use the standard backplate?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> If you bought it directly from us, please submit an RMA ticket: http://www.ekwb.com/rma/ . We'll send you the replacement unit, free of charge.
> 
> If you bought it from a reseller, please return it to them and they should also give you replacement unit, free of charge.
> 
> We'll also cover any damages, that might happen because of this, so please let us know.


I think EKWB is being really great at replacing defective units and even willing to cover PC damages. Most companies you'd be SOL on the PC damage. Don't think the leaks were that bad that many had to replace components other then the units themselves.









For sure when I get my Titan X QDC, backplate and Predator 360 come income tax return time I'll test it outside my PC case. Won't catch some of the troubles some have but it'll be the new revision and hopefully the new units are truly fixed. And I've read here of at least one person caught a leak testing it outside their PC.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> If you bought it directly from us, please submit an RMA ticket: http://www.ekwb.com/rma/ . We'll send you the replacement unit, free of charge.
> 
> If you bought it from a reseller, please return it to them and they should also give you replacement unit, free of charge.
> 
> We'll also cover any damages, that might happen because of this, so please let us know.


Have all resellers gotten the new units? I'm worried about getting another defective unit


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> I have a Siberian Husky (omg the HAIR) and use that same datavac. Works like a dream and I'm sure it's paid for itself many times over by now (as an added bonus... It doesn't spray bitterant all over my keys).


I bought a DataVac. i live in an apartment, decide to try it for the first time at 3 a.m. (I work evenings you see). I think my neighbours thought I was testing a jet engine in my place, they are LOUD!


----------



## Ha-Nocri

So, if I want to mount predator 360 in front of my case, pump must be facing down to be fed correctly? That sucks


----------



## j0ewhite




----------



## Rubashka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juts*
> 
> Alright. I got my new 1.1 predator 360, after my last one leaked.
> 
> My Specs are
> 
> Gigabyt z170x Gamging-GT Motherboard
> 16gb Gskill 3200 memory
> EK Predator 360 cooler, with just the 6700k on it.
> EVGA 980Ti Hyrbid
> Evga 1200w P2 platinum power supply
> Phanteks Evolv ATX Case
> 
> However, I'm getting some concerning heat and after 5 days the predator is still making air/bubble sounds.
> 
> At a mild overclock of 4.5ghz at stock voltage, running the x264 stress tests im seeing temperatures up to 75C. P95(i know its not recommended) I had to turn off once cores started hitting 87C.
> 
> I've reapplied the thermal paste once already and can't figure out if this is just normal or if something is wrong. Something else I've noticed is my VID is peaking at 1.4 even with stock voltage settings of 1.200v. Did i just get a dud 6700k?


Hmmm. I've installed my rev 1.1 and saw my temps drop. I am running 6700k 4.7Ghz @ 1.320v. On idle i am at 20C - on 100% load around 64C.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyesaRRi*
> 
> Mine just bit the dust, leaks from two locations:


just to note it also appears you put a little to much paste on too







but that's the last of the issues right now I think that's the worst one I've seen here yet...visually anyhow


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Hmmm. I've installed my rev 1.1 and saw my temps drop. I am running 6700k 4.7Ghz @ 1.320v. On idle i am at 20C - on 100% load around 64C.


Did your temps drop from revision 1 to 1.1 or just overall?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> So, if I want to mount predator 360 in front of my case, pump must be facing down to be fed correctly? That sucks


No it can go either way


----------



## Rubashka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Did your temps drop from revision 1 to 1.1 or just overall?


Yes, a lot.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Yes, a lot.


Well this will be interesting, my temperatures with the 5930K 4.4Ghz 1.3V was at 58-64c when gaming, can I now expect 48-56c when gaming.


----------



## kgarcia

Looks like EK is recalling all predators from before 1/4/16. I got a 360 from Micro Center on 11/25 and didn't get to try it until a few days ago... sure enough it's leaking. I submitted a ticket with EK and this is what they said in their reply. They also want me to return it to Micro Center for an exchange.... Not going to happen since that's a 6 hour drive! Waiting to hear back about mail options now. Was really looking forward to installing this in my new evolv atx!


----------



## ufokillerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Yes, a lot.


Does this mean EK changed something asides from the waterblock?

Can EK comment? If there are such drastic changes in the AIO unit, heck i'd send mine back for RMA.


----------



## antonyfrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgarcia*
> 
> Looks like EK is recalling all predators from before 1/4/16. I got a 360 from Micro Center on 11/25 and didn't get to try it until a few days ago... sure enough it's leaking. I submitted a ticket with EK and this is what they said in their reply. They also want me to return it to Micro Center for an exchange.... Not going to happen since that's a 6 hour drive! Waiting to hear back about mail options now. Was really looking forward to installing this in my new evolv atx!


If that's the case some good news for me then, if they are doing a recall specially with the crap I've had with scan about getting the second unit replaced. Can EK officially confirm this? Also do you know when Scan will receive the new stock?


----------



## kgarcia

Here's what was in the email.
Quote:


> Dear customer
> 
> We are really sorry for the inconvenience but sadly all the predator units manufactured before January 4th 2016 are being recalled, so please contact your seller of the unit to get a replacement, Revision 1.1.
> 
> We have noticed that Predator units manufactured before that date are critical for leaks and to avoid any damage to your hardware, we have decided to recall them. Please note that only a small percentage of units are effected by this, but it's better to be safe than sorry, so please follow the instructions.
> 
> If you have bought it directly from our web shop, than please file a RMA case at our rma site http://ekwb.com/rma/ and our engineers will contact you asap and arrange a pickup and a replacement for you.
> And if you bought it from one of our resellers, than please contact them and arrange to get a replacement from them.
> 
> Again, we sincerely apologize for the inconvenience and thank you for understanding.


----------



## antonyfrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgarcia*
> 
> Here's what was in the email.


Cheers I sent in a support ticket to make sure I got it officially in writing, hopefully they don't mess me around anymore.


----------



## nikxs78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgarcia*
> 
> Here's what was in the email.


''We are really sorry for the inconvenience but sadly all the predator units manufactured before January 4th 2016 are being recalled, so please contact your seller of the unit to get a replacement, Revision 1.1.''

Well done EK this is great news.


----------



## lexlutha111384

When is Micro Center getting the replacements??


----------



## Alpina 7

Great. Smart move before this got out of hand. Cant wait to get my 1.1 Revision and compare.


----------



## saxovtsmike

I´ve begging EKWB Support for a chance that they sell me a Predator 240Kit without tubing, fittings and CPU Block, which they sadly won´t do.
So before I buy another big Box of stuff I really don´t need, maybe som users could confirm some thoughts.
I´ve seen the Predator Kits used in a Custom look allready so a Refill of the unit should not be a problem.
How much of a problem is it to fill a loop with the tiny res on a Predator kit ?
In my case it would be a loop with cpu, gpu a 360/45 rad and the Predator 240 unit.
Should I Invest in an additional fillport or a additional reservoir ?

Just to make it really shure, It´s possible to mount the 240 as a vertikal radiator with the Fittings/pump on top or at the bottom as my actual 240 is mounted in the picture.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayman*
> 
> According to the email it is a faulty O-ring, go back a couple pages to post number 2941 for a picture example of the issue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Hi, I'm also sadly impacted by a leaking unit. Build date was 28/10.
> Starting RMA process


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayman*
> 
> According to the email it is a faulty O-ring, go back a couple pages to post number 2941 for a picture example of the issue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Hi, I'm also sadly impacted by a leaking unit. Build date was 28/10.
> Starting RMA process


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyesaRRi*
> 
> Mine just bit the dust, leaks from two locations:
> 
> Block:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pump / Res:


oh shi!


----------



## lxvrgs

I'll have to check mine out when I get home, unfortunately mine was a gift and I'm not quite sure on where it was purchased from. My unit had a build date of 11/16/15 with a QC number of 70.

EDIT: found out it was purchased from amazon from altex computers and electronics.

EDIT 2: emailed the seller, if mine happens to be a leaker they'll send out rev 1.1 and return labels no problem.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonyfrn*
> 
> If that's the case some good news for me then, if they are doing a recall specially with the crap I've had with scan about getting the second unit replaced. Can EK officially confirm this? Also do you know when Scan will receive the new stock?


I have contacted Scan UK, they said that they will get them in the next three days (might be earlier though)


----------



## Metros

Well done EK, recall was the best option, could you now make an official statement on here


----------



## Desolutional

That is good news, but I'll wait to see how rev. 1.1 is like in the wild. A recall definitely builds up trust though, might be worth mentioning than any damage caused by leaking units before said date will be individually reviewed and compensated if approved on a case by case basis.


----------



## Rob H

Yes, but...

The Predator 240 fits in the Node 804 alright, but in my case I had to do a bit of additional work. I have mine installed in the rear or right side (depending on how you look at it) on the top, mounted behind the motherboard. The built in reservoir is partially blocked by the case frame. The frame could be modified by drilling a hole to access the res fill port. The feed hose is long enough to reach the CPU block, but the return hose is tad too short. I opted for an additional x3 Reservoir installed just behind the window mounted to the front fans. This remedied both mentioned issues. I like the look of having the unit tucked away in the back and having easy access to the reservoir.

I haven't looped in my GPU's yet, but my future plan is to mount a slim 240 rad vertically to the front the the Node 804. I've measured it up and 'should' fit.

So with the addition of a few fittings, a short piece of hose and an extra reservoir I managed to make everything work, although this was done at the expense of my rear HDD cages.
Also... I haven't tried, but it looks like the Predator 'should' fit in the front/left side (on the top above the motherboard) with the same reservoir accessibility issues mentioned above. Also you'll need low profile RAM to squeeze it all in.

R


----------



## Moses676

This is great news . Will the fact i have swapped my fans effect anything ? I have the originals and will try and put it back together as best as possible but i doubt i will get them screw retained cable ties back in place . I haven't noticed any leaking so far but have noticed staining on the copper last time i had it out so i assume that can only mean one thing .


----------



## dayman

Predator is in recall now for early buyers, good call by EKWB but now I will not have a PC for a bit again. Better then not having a PC at all I suppose.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgarcia*
> 
> Looks like EK is recalling all predators from before 1/4/16. I got a 360 from Micro Center on 11/25 and didn't get to try it until a few days ago... sure enough it's leaking. I submitted a ticket with EK and this is what they said in their reply. They also want me to return it to Micro Center for an exchange.... Not going to happen since that's a 6 hour drive! Waiting to hear back about mail options now. Was really looking forward to installing this in my new evolv atx!


Microcenter will take care of you. I was in the same boat as you (4 hours away), and I had a replacement product within 3 days. Since they did not have the new revision they were going to refund my money. I browsed there inventory and saw they had a H240X swiftech in stock. I called the person handling the return and they overnighted me the H240X and refunded me the 90 dollar difference.


----------



## kgarcia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> Microcenter will take care of you. I was in the same boat as you (4 hours away), and I had a replacement product within 3 days. Since they did not have the new revision they were going to refund my money. I browsed there inventory and saw they had a H240X swiftech in stock. I called the person handling the return and they overnighted me the H240X and refunded me the 90 dollar difference.


Hope so. I tried calling multiple times today and after going through the prompts it rings endlessly and eventually hangs up on me. Ended up doing web chat support. The rep took my receipt and phone number and paged the store mangers. Haven't heard anything yet.

I don't see the predator on their website anymore. I'm really hoping they have them in the store and will ship it to me. I don't want a refund.


----------



## DotNetApp

Got now my Predator 360 working perfect







cpu idle: 20° cinebench: 45° and im on silent settings i cant even hear the cooler
I run the loop through cpu and gpu so here are the gpu temps(but i think there is something wrong ^^) idle: 22° heaven benchmark: 28° so i think there is something wrong xD^^.
But i have a question so actually the fans are connected to the CPU so they only react to the CPU temperature how can i configure them that they also reacto to the GPU temp?

CPU: i7 6700k
GPU: GTX Titan

I will overclock tomorrow now its a bit late ^^.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgarcia*
> 
> I hope so. Tried calling multiple times today and after going through the prompts it rings endlessly then eventually hangs up on me. Ended up doing chat support and the rep took my receipt number and phone number. It was pages out to all the store mangers. Was supposed to get a call but haven't heard anything at all.
> 
> I don't see the predator on their website at all anymore. I'm really hoping they have them in the store and will ship it to me. I don't want a refund.


I emailed them thru the contact page on there website and the store I bought it from (Dallas) called me pretty quickly. I don't know if they recieved rev 1.1 from EK yet.

Even though the EK Predator looks clean and badass, the H240X does well and is quiter. I will probably give the EK another shot after a few revisions but for the time being Swiftech is doing great.


----------



## kgarcia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> I emailed them thru the contact page on there website and the store I bought it from (Dallas) called me pretty quickly. I don't know if they recieved rev 1.1 from EK yet.
> 
> Even though the EK Predator looks clean and badass, the H240X does well and is quiter. I will probably give the EK another shot after a few revisions but for the time being Swiftech is doing great.


Good to know. Thanks. I'll try emailing them tonight. I went with the predator 360 so I could add a block to my 980 strix and have an all in one solution. I had been running dual 290x with dual kraken g10s and nzxt x41s. X61 for CPU. Great temps but I want to switch it up with the new case and video card.


----------



## Alpina 7

I contacted them last week and although they have worked with me it has taken over a week and i have still yet to receive my tracking number. i think i did an RMA claim Monday or Tuesday of last week and i received an email yesterday notifying me that they were just sending mine out. still no tracking number. Not to be impatient, but considering its coming from Slovenia, im not very happy it took them a week to process my claim and send mine out. so i dont even know if i will receive mine by the end of the week. Big letdown


----------



## iammurphy

Still waiting for my RMA to process, had a good look at my motherboard and started removed predator completely. found quite a lot of moisture on top of the pci slot. Really worried there is damage but I won't know now until I receive a new unit. Even if there isn't now maybe something will start to have issues later on.

My other question is if this supplier is providing the orings for your gpu blocks as well. is there a possibility my 980ti block will start leaking in the future







.

I just hope I have my new unit before the 28th ! I have been waiting for the new Tomb raider since it was announced and I want to play on launch day !


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> Microcenter will take care of you. I was in the same boat as you (4 hours away), and I had a replacement product within 3 days. Since they did not have the new revision they were going to refund my money. I browsed there inventory and saw they had a H240X swiftech in stock. I called the person handling the return and they overnighted me the H240X and refunded me the 90 dollar difference.


Did you get the H240x v2 should be out very soon or the original ?
I have the original and it's great very quiet.
Edit link
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NApFuVIT_mk


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iammurphy*
> 
> Still waiting for my RMA to process, had a good look at my motherboard and started removed predator completely. found quite a lot of moisture on top of the pci slot. Really worried there is damage but I won't know now until I receive a new unit. Even if there isn't now maybe something will start to have issues later on.
> 
> My other question is if this supplier is providing the orings for your gpu blocks as well. is there a possibility my 980ti block will start leaking in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I just hope I have my new unit before the 28th ! I have been waiting for the new Tomb raider since it was announced and I want to play on launch day !


I feel ya man. im a little worried myself. when i get my . in i plan on taking my PC apart and checking everything to be on the safe side. id hate to have parts go bad after a few months because of moisture.


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

Just ordered a Predator 360 from PCCASEGEAR today, do you think they still stock the older 1.0 version?

What is weird is that is was taken down from their website on the same day I ordered one.

Hopefully, they haven't sold me one that will leak. I have had my Corsair H100i for almost two years now, with no issues, didn't think to check the forums before I ordered one.

This is almost double the price of an H100I GTX / H110i GTX, I wouldn't expect an issue like this to exist.







\

@andrejEKWB


----------



## KickAssCop

My RMA processing is taking some time since I asked 2-3 questions. I think I am going to call them today so that it is faster for me.


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> My RMA processing is taking some time since I asked 2-3 questions. I think I am going to call them today so that it is faster for me.


Yea... I haven't really been too impressed with the RMA turnaround on this.







On January 4th I was informed my RMA was approved and that EK would be cross-shipping the replacement right away so I would have as little down time as possible. The first time I asked for a tracking update, I didn't receive a reply. The second time I asked I was told the replacement wouldn't be shipped out until the 11th.

On the plus side... The replacement did ship out on Monday, and it looks like it was sent with 2-day (U.S. west coast) shipping.


----------



## Stein357

Just installed a Predator 360, cannot get the fans to respond to any kind of control through the BIOS or AI Suite (Maximus VII). Have updated the BIOS on the board, confirmed that the pump disconnected from the hub can control speed on any other fan header. Have tried to put the board both in auto and PWM mode to no avail to control the fans, no matter what, they spin at 2200rpm. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## KickAssCop

Connect to CPU_FAN on the motherboard (the full hub).
Set in bios to PWM.
Install ASUS AI Suite and run fan control.
Set RPM to 1200 (worked for me for low noise).

It will control both fan and pump speed. Don't need to control pump and fan separately (use the guide with the predator).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Stein357

I originally had it set like that, but I felt the pump was going too fast as I could hear it. When I detached the pump from the radiator's PWM hub they are now stuck at 2200rpm. I suppose I could try detaching all the fans and running them off a splitter?


----------



## Juts

Edit: EK has reached out to me for a solution. Im redacting my post until its settled. I may have been shipped an early test version of the 1.1's before they were released.


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juts*
> 
> Well, I found out what it is. My new rev 1.1 is leaking from a new spot than my old rev 1.0. I'm just tired of this thing at this point.
> 
> Also, note, it's not leaking from the fill port. It's from the seam underneath it where the-the pump/reservoir meet the radiator. The fill port has never been opened or touched.


WHAT??? Really?

I should have stuck with Corsair coolers, this is a disaster.

I only went to with EK as I though they actually had a good reputation with water cooling.

This is almost double the price of any AIO out there, I'd rather not have liquid drip onto my $7000+ computer.


----------



## Juts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X1XNobleX1X*
> 
> WHAT??? Really?
> 
> I should have stuck with Corsair coolers, this is a disaster.
> 
> I only went to with EK as I though they actually had a good reputation with water cooling.
> 
> This is almost double the price of any AIO out there, I'd rather not have liquid drip onto my $7000+ computer.


The build date on my unit was 12/29 so I think something got mixed up. That is a date included in the recall. For now, Im giving them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juts*
> 
> The build date on my unit was 12/29 so I think something got mixed up. That is a date included in the recall. For now, Im giving them the benefit of the doubt.


What is the recall date between?

Am I right by saying November to January 6th?


----------



## Juts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X1XNobleX1X*
> 
> What is the recall date between?
> 
> Am I right by saying November to January 6th?


I think they said they'd release an official statement on the recall in the next 24 hours.


----------



## antonyfrn

All sorted now cooler going back to scan ☺


----------



## KickAssCop

Wow, just wow. New coolers also leaking?
Maybe I should reverse my decision to get a replacement.


----------



## nikxs78

I think juts had a rev 1 or early 1.1 revision if the build date was 12/29. Until reports of the latest builds are posted i think we should just cross our fingers and hope the new builds dont leak.


----------



## DotNetApp

you can clearly see if you have rev 1.1 or 1.0 there shouldnt be any problems


----------



## andrej124

*We officially recalled the whole Revision 1.0 batch!*

Please read the official statement here:
https://www.ekwb.com/news/656/19/Important-notice-from-EKWB-EK-XLC-Predator-240-and-360-R1-0-Product-recall/

Everyone affected in this situation, please be patient with the RMA process, we will take care for everyone.

Please let us know, if you have any extra questions about returning your Predator.


----------



## KickAssCop

I just sent a stinker to the RMA processor for me. He offered me pickup on 18th and then they will plan to deliver the item on receipt of my product. 3 weeks turnaround time is unacceptable and no one is answering the phones at EK so I might reverse my decision back to not getting a replacement unit and just getting a refund.


----------



## Rubashka

@andrejEKWB
Can someone from EK please confirm that earlier versions of v1.1 build late December are not the "test versions"?

Mine was built on December 29, 2015. I received it through EK RMA process after my v1.0 had a aleak.

Someone posted earlier that his v1.1 built on December 29th was leaking and was deemed to be a "test version"....


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Someone posted earlier that his v1.1 built on December 29th was leaking and was deemed to be a "test version"....


That sounds suspiciously close to just relabelling the 1.0 coolers as 1.1 coolers.


----------



## malanden

I am not too concerned about the recall, in fact, I am happy about it. It reassures me they stand behind their product. What I am concerned about is the downtime I am going to have on my system, without it, no work. Working on a mobile is near impossible.

I also do not have the box to return the 360, so I hope they step-up and ship to me first, and allow me to swap out and send back. I also hope they are covering the duties, as it cost me over $88.00 in taxes, duties, and fee's when i first ordered in November.

If you make a product, eventually, you will have a recall, if you are pro consumer. Corsair has had their own several times. I remember the SSD recall. Its how you make it right that determins if you weather the storm and come out on top or not.

EK so far, seems pretty transparent and open, from their first email back in December, indicating some units may have a problem, right up until today, when I received the recall email.

Too bad automakers weren't as forward and honest.


----------



## charvin

Are Canadian customers eligible for this recall as well? Tried contacting my reseller, NCIX yesterday and today because I didnt realize the Predator 240 was part of the recall.
Hoping NCIX can issue me a refund for both units, but not sure if Canada is included.


----------



## malanden

I am going to say yes. I bought direct from EKWB, and they contacted me directly to RMA like everyone else.

NCIX I use often in Canada, and while I have never had to RMA with them, they are usually pretty good with the customer service.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charvin*
> 
> Are Canadian customers eligible for this recall as well? Tried contacting my reseller, NCIX yesterday and today because I didnt realize the Predator 240 was part of the recall.
> Hoping NCIX can issue me a refund for both units, but not sure if Canada is included.


No countries are ignored


----------



## charvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malanden*
> 
> I am going to say yes. I bought direct from EKWB, and they contacted me directly to RMA like everyone else.
> 
> NCIX I use often in Canada, and while I have never had to RMA with them, they are usually pretty good with the customer service.


Here's to hoping! NCIX has great CS but strict return policies on some items. Hoping to get a full refund for both Predators.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> No countries are ignored


That's good to know, will wait and see what my reseller says. Thanks!


----------



## lexlutha111384

***! Now the 1.1's are leaking? I'm done


----------



## akira749

*Who told that the 1.1 did leaked!!!!!!!!!!!????????????*

I need a clear answer to this!


----------



## Moses676

I have just started the RMA process with Scan computers . The guy i spoke to was really helpful and was fully aware of the situation . As my computer is used for my work i am going to have to put a cheap air-cooler on the CPU until i get my new one . Not sure what issue people where having with the cpu mounting bracket but i will be interested to see what the new one is like . I wonder if it was changed due to people bending there cpus?


----------



## nikxs78

no one is saying rev 1.1 leaks, juts made a mistake and has edited his post.


----------



## djchup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> *Who told that the 1.1 did leaked!!!!!!!!!!!????????????*
> 
> I need a clear answer to this!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juts*
> 
> Well, I found out what it is. My new rev 1.1 is leaking from a new spot than my old rev 1.0. I'm just tired of this thing at this point.
> 
> Also, note, it's not leaking from the fill port. It's from the seam underneath it where the-the pump/reservoir meet the radiator. The fill port has never been opened or touched.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juts*
> 
> The build date on my unit was 12/29 so I think something got mixed up. That is a date included in the recall. For now, Im giving them the benefit of the doubt.


He has since edited/removed his post, but this is what it said.


----------



## Jyve

Are they offering cross shipping or is it an automatic thing?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Are they offering cross shipping or is it an automatic thing?


Did you bought it from a reseller or from us directly?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djchup*
> 
> He has since edited/removed his post, but this is what it said.


Thanks


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Did you bought it from a reseller or from us directly?


I bought it directly from ekwb. I've gone through the rma setup amd request just now. No option given for cross shipping.

Edit : I'm not currently leaking. Ideally I'd like the new unit, install, then ship rma unit back.


----------



## Jokesterwild

I'm still waiting for ncix to give me rma approval. Although honestly about ready to find a replacement o-ring and do it myself. Between the downtime and hassle I can't see it being worth it. Ncix is already asking stupid questions like if I have the retail package


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I bought it directly from ekwb. I've gone through the rma setup amd request just now. No option given for cross shipping.


I think the cross-shipping thing isn't automatic but I know some customers were able to get it.

I would ask them about it


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> I'm still waiting for ncix to give me rma approval. Although honestly about ready to find a replacement o-ring and do it myself. Between the downtime and hassle I can't see it being worth it. Ncix is already asking stupid questions like if I have the retail package


Trying to stay positive. Hoping for you that's a standard question. Once they get the info of a full on recall things will kick in to gear.


----------



## ufokillerz

can someone confirm that the ONLY changes were to the Waterblock /mount?

were there any changes to the radiator, fans, or pump?

there are claims of a big temperature drop going fro v1 to v1.1, just wanted to figure out where this drop was coming from.


----------



## kukkaroinen

Kind of a silly question but would it be possible to switch the positions of the pump and reservoir? I can only mount the Predator in my case one way and that would have the res below the pump.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I think the cross-shipping thing isn't automatic but I know some customers were able to get it.
> 
> I would ask them about it


OK. Well now that I've already submitted the rma how do I go about asking to cross ship it?

Not wanting to sound salty over this but if there really is a 3 week turn around and they're unable to cross ship me this I'll likely give the new swiftech unit a try.


----------



## vanadium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kukkaroinen*
> 
> Kind of a silly question but would it be possible to switch the positions of the pump and reservoir? I can only mount the Predator in my case one way and that would have the res below the pump.


Sorry that is not possible because we would then need to change the tools for reservoir and that is not possible.

Best regards, Andrej.


----------



## kukkaroinen

Just gotta go custom then







Thanks!


----------



## KickAssCop

So my stinker did get the appropriate response from EK and against my better judgment I have now requested the V1.1 Predator. In addition, they agreed to cross ship.

I also included a block for my second 980 Ti classified that I had lying around for a month now since I opened it and checked and it has an ASIC of 73.8%. So now EK will ship me the Predator V1.1 360 plus FC780 Classy Block w/ Predator Pre-Fill and FC780 Back Plate all at once.

If this goes smoothly, they would have regained back my trust. Hopefully, the predator 1.1 does not leak. Fingers crossed.

I am cautiously optimistic right now since I had made up my mind to not give EK a chance when they said they won't ship until they receive my faulty unit. How things change.


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> OK. Well now that I've already submitted the rma how do I go about asking to cross ship it?
> 
> Not wanting to sound salty over this but if there really is a 3 week turn around and they're unable to cross ship me this I'll likely give the new swiftech unit a try.


Wouldn't it be best to just get a refund and buy a Rev 1.1 (assuming they are in stock somewhere you can get one quickly)? There's no way I can wait for a replacement unit to be shipped to me after shipping my 1.0 to EK.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Wouldn't it be best to just get a refund and buy a Rev 1.1 (assuming they are in stock somewhere you can get one quickly)? There's no way I can wait for a replacement unit to be shipped to me after shipping my 1.0 to EK.


Why would you pay shipping again? For people like me the cost to ship is about 50 dollars one way.


----------



## drop24

Ah, I meant just as a walk in shop.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz*
> 
> can someone confirm that the ONLY changes were to the Waterblock /mount?
> 
> were there any changes to the radiator, fans, or pump?
> 
> there are claims of a big temperature drop going fro v1 to v1.1, just wanted to figure out where this drop was coming from.


Yes it was only on the CPU block.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> OK. Well now that I've already submitted the rma how do I go about asking to cross ship it?
> 
> Not wanting to sound salty over this but if there really is a 3 week turn around and they're unable to cross ship me this I'll likely give the new swiftech unit a try.


I'm not familiar with the RMA process but if it's like a normal ticket, you can go back and forth to ask extra questions. Once you're logged in the support site (zendesk).


----------



## charvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> I'm still waiting for ncix to give me rma approval. Although honestly about ready to find a replacement o-ring and do it myself. Between the downtime and hassle I can't see it being worth it. Ncix is already asking stupid questions like if I have the retail package


NCIX Canada? When did you create an RMA request? I created one yesterday for my 360 and one this morning for the 240 but have yet to hear back from them.

Also, are you asking for refund or a replacement?


----------



## Malinark

Just got my Rev 1.1 today, but the pump wont turn on. It's connected properly, the red led is on, but I can't feel vibration from the pump. The fans are spinning. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## Jyve

Thanks Akira. I was able to add a comment about requesting cross shipping and what is needed for it.

There is no local shop for me to purchase a Rev 1.1

I really hope this can get sorted out quickly. I know they have their hands full and I'm not expecting miracles. I do believe a nearly month turn around is completely unacceptable though.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinark*
> 
> Just got my Rev 1.1 today, but the pump wont turn on. It's connected properly, the red led is on, but I can't feel vibration from the pump. The fans are spinning. Anyone have an idea?


This is post # 2 talking about issues with Rev 1.1. Sigh.


----------



## Danzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinark*
> 
> Just got my Rev 1.1 today, but the pump wont turn on. It's connected properly, the red led is on, but I can't feel vibration from the pump. The fans are spinning. Anyone have an idea?


It's possibly a very quiet pump?







Isn't there software to check RPM and such on pumps?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinark*
> 
> Just got my Rev 1.1 today, but the pump wont turn on. It's connected properly, the red led is on, but I can't feel vibration from the pump. The fans are spinning. Anyone have an idea?


What is your PWM % on your CPU_FAN header in the bios? It's not that easy to feel the DDC vibration since it's a low wattage pump.


----------



## Malinark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> What is your PWM % on your CPU_FAN header in the bios? It's not that easy to feel the DDC vibration since it's a low wattage pump.


I don't have an option to see that in mine. I am still on the x58 platform so that would be why I don't see it.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinark*
> 
> I don't have an option to see that in mine. I am still on the x58 platform so that would be why I don't see it.


Do you have a 4pin connector or only 3pin ones?

I know the X58 had a lot of 3pin fan headers so no PWM


----------



## Malinark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Do you have a 4pin connector or only 3pin ones? It's a 4pin
> 
> I know the X58 had a lot of 3pin fan headers so no PWM


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinark*
> 
> It's a 4pin


Ok, and in the bios you can't control how the fan headers are working?


----------



## Malinark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Ok, and in the bios you can't control how the fan headers are working?


no way that I can find. I've seen the option in other x58 MBs in my searches, but mine does not include it.


----------



## ufokillerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinark*
> 
> Just got my Rev 1.1 today, but the pump wont turn on. It's connected properly, the red led is on, but I can't feel vibration from the pump. The fans are spinning. Anyone have an idea?


the pump doesn't vibrate.. mine was very quiet and i can't hear it. best to check cpu temps to see if it working


----------



## Malinark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz*
> 
> the pump doesn't vibrate.. mine was very quiet and i can't hear it. best to check cpu temps to see if it working


temps are 52c in the bios, spikes to 80c when I try to load windows.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinark*
> 
> no way that I can find. I've seen the option in other x58 MBs in my searches, but mine does not include it.


Which board do you have?


----------



## Malinark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Which board do you have?


GA-X58A-UD5


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinark*
> 
> GA-X58A-UD5


Ok,

If you go in the "PC Health Status" menu

Is your "CPU Smart FAN Control" option set to "Enabled" and your "CPU Smart FAN Mode" option set to "PWM"?


----------



## shilka

Dont know if this is a repost or not but sory if it is

*EKWB Issues Recall For All First Edtion XLC Predator Coolers (Update)*
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/ekwb-issues-recall-predator-coolers,30998.html#xtor=RSS-100


----------



## Macross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Dont know if this is a repost or not but sory if it is
> 
> *EKWB Issues Recall For All First Edtion XLC Predator Coolers (Update)*
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/ekwb-issues-recall-predator-coolers,30998.html#xtor=RSS-100


Well that sucks for the owners







.


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macross*
> 
> Well that sucks for the owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This is a good thing. It's like taking the nuclear option to ensure no Predator user with a leaky unit is left behind. Props to EK for enacting a full on recall. It sucks in the short-term but it goes a LONG ways towards building trust with customers who understand manufacturing defects happen from time to time... It's how you handle these problems that set a company apart from the competitors. The fact that EK has issued a full recall while ALSO offering to cover any components damaged by a leak is a hell of a move. As far as I'm concerned, EK has earned my trust and I'll be sticking with them.

On that note... My replacement Predator came in today!







I'll try to get it installed and have some pics up for you guys tonight!


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Did you get the H240x v2 should be out very soon or the original ?
> I have the original and it's great very quiet.
> Edit link
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NApFuVIT_mk


Nope got the original. The newer one looks a lot nicer.


----------



## iBruce

All Predators 240 and 360 ever made are affected?

Or only a small batch within certain build dates?


----------



## zakkaz

Got the Predator 360 R 1.1. for a few days now, love it so far.

Now I'm wondering which would be the more hassle-free way to expand it in order to cool 2 GPUs as well?

I saw a project from a guy that had both Predator 240 (CPU) and Predator 360 (2 GPUs) but I assume there was draining involved?

(I'm obviously considering the 360 by itself wouldn't be up for the task)


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakkaz*
> 
> Got the Predator 360 R 1.1. for a few days now, love it so far.
> 
> Now I'm wondering which would be the more hassle-free way to expand it in order to cool 2 GPUs as well?
> 
> I saw a project from a guy that had both Predator 240 (CPU) and Predator 360 (2 GPUs) but I assume there was draining involved?
> 
> (I'm obviously considering that only the 360 wouldn't be up for the task)


not a bad idea... i wonder if its ok for both pumps to be running in a loop like this...?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> not a bad idea... i wonder if its ok for both pumps to be running in a loop like this...?


yes... if one pump were to die you would have the redundancy of the other... it is a myth that when a pump dies it blocks flow or even impedes flow... the resistance would not be noticed.. however the flow rate and temperatures would be affected.. however the good news is it wouldnt have as much of a chance to harm as there would still be flow and cooling instead of steadily rising temperatures...this is the preferred way (2 or more pumps)...the odds of two pumps dying at the same time are astronomical ;0


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> All Predators 240 and 360 ever made are affected?
> 
> Or only a small batch within certain build dates?


We decided to recall all Predators made in 2015.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakkaz*
> 
> Got the Predator 360 R 1.1. for a few days now, love it so far.
> 
> Now I'm wondering which would be the more hassle-free way to expand it in order to cool 2 GPUs as well?
> 
> I saw a project from a guy that had both Predator 240 (CPU) and Predator 360 (2 GPUs) but I assume there was draining involved?
> 
> (I'm obviously considering the 360 by itself wouldn't be up for the task)


A 360 could do the job but you would have to be gentle on the OC. The main issue is that you would need a good space between both cards which isn't the case on most motherboards today. You can bend the tubing but it has it's limits.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> not a bad idea... i wonder if its ok for both pumps to be running in a loop like this...?


I think the 2 units were running in a standalone setup


----------



## Revan654

Question if I bought mine for a reseller and send it back to them. Do I have to pay the shipping or is that covered in this recall?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yes... if one pump were to die you would have the redundancy of the other... it is a myth that when a pump dies it blocks flow or even impedes flow... the resistance would not be noticed.. however the flow rate and temperatures would be affected.. however the good news is it wouldnt have as much of a chance to harm as there would still be flow and cooling instead of steadily rising temperatures...this is the preferred way (2 or more pumps)...the odds of two pumps dying at the same time are astronomical ;0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> We decided to recall all Predators made in 2015.
> A 360 could do the job but you would have to be gentle on the OC. The main issue is that you would need a good space between both cards which isn't the case on most motherboards today. You can bend the tubing but it has it's limits.
> I think the 2 units were running in a standalone setup


Thats awesome. This is what im going to do then. except i want to run 2 Pred. 360's... to cool my Cpu, Gpu and soon to be 2 GPU's.... cant wait


----------



## kgarcia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> A 360 could do the job but you would have to be gentle on the OC. The main issue is that you would need a good space between both cards which isn't the case on most motherboards today. You can bend the tubing but it has it's limits.


Would probably work with certain boards like my x79-up4 where there is extra space between the 2 PCI-E 16x slots. I did this with dual 290x using 2 nzxt x41 and kraken g10 units. I'm in the middle of trying to figure out how to RMA my 360 but it was always my intention to buy a pre-filled block for my newish GTX 980. Do you think the 360 could effectively cool a 4930k and dual GTX 980 strix?


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> We decided to recall all Predators made in 2015.


But that's all of them.









PPCS if offering a free gift right now with a new Predator 240 or 360 Version 1.1...

Not certain if that is any consolation. But its free, and its a gift.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-xlc-predator-360-all-in-one-liquid-cooler.html


----------



## Strider49

I am currently waiting for an approval of my RMA request. Still don't know if it will be possible to do cross shipping because they haven't reached out to me yet with an answer to that, but I don't mind waiting anyway.

I'm glad EK took this decision of recalling all the R1.0 units. It really shows that you stand behind your product and how much you value us customers. Now we hope that this new revision of the Predator will be perfect!


----------



## Malinark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Ok,
> 
> If you go in the "PC Health Status" menu
> 
> Is your "CPU Smart FAN Control" option set to "Enabled" and your "CPU Smart FAN Mode" option set to "PWM"?


was finally able to get things working, thanks greatly for your help!


----------



## Revan654

If you send the recalled unit back, Would it be possible to get the new version before having to send the recalled version back.


----------



## d0mmie

Does anyone know of an European webshop that sell those CPC Quick Disconnects used on the Predator 360? EKWB outright refuses to sell me one, which frankly I find annoying. My graphics card is an ASUS Poseidon GTX 980 Ti. There are no water blocks for these cards as they already come pre-installed with one from the factory.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakkaz*
> 
> Got the Predator 360 R 1.1. for a few days now, love it so far.
> 
> Now I'm wondering which would be the more hassle-free way to expand it in order to cool 2 GPUs as well?
> 
> I saw a project from a guy that had both Predator 240 (CPU) and Predator 360 (2 GPUs) but I assume there was draining involved?
> 
> (I'm obviously considering the 360 by itself wouldn't be up
> 
> Soon as I get my 2 blocks back for my 780 classys, Ill let you know how the 360 does with everything. Depending on how it does I may go 240 on cpu and 360 just on gpus.


----------



## Iceman2733

If EK still reads this thread I also would be interested in a 360 cooler just for SLI video cards... I have thought about how it could be done without having to deal with filling and all that stuff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charvin*
> 
> NCIX Canada? When did you create an RMA request? I created one yesterday for my 360 and one this morning for the 240 but have yet to hear back from them.
> 
> Also, are you asking for refund or a replacement?


I created it at the end of last week. and the only thing I have heard back about was them asking if I had the packaging. Which shouldn't matter and shouldn't be asked imo.

The RMA system only let me pick repair. I don't know if the online RMA was bugged or what. I would fine with replacement if its within a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> Does anyone know of an European webshop that sell those CPC Quick Disconnects used on the Predator 360? EKWB outright refuses to sell me one, which frankly I find annoying. My graphics card is an ASUS Poseidon GTX 980 Ti. There are no water blocks for these cards as they already come pre-installed with one from the factory.


so you would have to drain the loop anyway why not get a different qdc? You just like the design of that one?


----------



## charvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> I created it at the end of last week. and the only thing I have heard back about was them asking if I had the packaging. Which shouldn't matter and shouldn't be asked imo.
> 
> The RMA system only let me pick repair. I don't know if the online RMA was bugged or what. I would fine with replacement if its within a reasonable amount of time.


I don't think its bugged. Anything over 30 days (assuming) can only be RMA'ed for repair. My 240 was bought in October so repair was the only option; my 360 was bought just before Christmas and I was able to pick refund.

Still have yet to hear from them, but at least I have my boxes still, which yeah it shouldn't really matter but I guess they might want it for verification purposes or such that you bought it from them.


----------



## Rob H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> I created it at the end of last week. and the only thing I have heard back about was them asking if I had the packaging. Which shouldn't matter and shouldn't be asked imo.
> 
> The RMA system only let me pick repair. I don't know if the online RMA was bugged or what. I would fine with replacement if its within a reasonable amount of time.


I got in contact with NCIX Canada this morning via the phone to start the RMA process to replace the 240 with the new version. The person I spoke to was aware of the recall situation and helpful in getting the ball rolling. Informed me that when they get their first shipment in, I'd be contacted.


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> so you would have to drain the loop anyway why not get a different qdc? You just like the design of that one?


Because I'm tired of draining a loop every time I need to switch the graphics card. I do some testing and other stuff with my PC which requires this. Tearing a loop apart every other week will just cause needles tear on the parts. The disconnects needs to fit together, so I can take out GPU and keep the AIO running on its own. Buying an all new set of quick disconnects is really expensive (and yes I do like those CPC ones)


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob H*
> 
> I got in contact with NCIX Canada this morning via the phone to start the RMA process to replace the 240 with the new version. The person I spoke to was aware of the recall situation and helpful in getting the ball rolling. Informed me that when they get their first shipment in, I'd be contacted.


Glad to hear that. Least they could have done is sent out an email letting everyone else know that they are waiting for a shipment.


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

Got mine today:


Unfortunately, it is the R1.0 version. This does not look good, as I don't have a cooler to use as I gave my old one to my friend.


----------



## Fallendreams

This what I came home to today after reading the recall email. I'm so glad I looked. My unit was part of nov. batch that was "good" after the last recall. I checked two weeks ago and this wasn't here. I have already sent RMA into EK. I still want to use the product since I have QDC GPU waterblock. As of right now I no longer have a rig to game on until my replacement comes in. I hope it doesn't take long. :/


----------



## lexlutha111384

I only heard it from one person Akira. A member named Juts. Any word yet on when Microcenter will be getting the 1.1's?


----------



## iBruce

PPCS has the 1.1s in stock

http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-xlc-predator-240-all-in-one-liquid-cooler.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-xlc-predator-360-all-in-one-liquid-cooler.html

along with a free gift, a bag of Florida sea shells.


----------



## struttingsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StruttinSoul*
> 
> Just an FYI, mine has a build date of October 28th and still leaked. I fortunately had supplies to build a custom loop but now have the broken block that I can't do anything with.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you started your RMA?
Click to expand...

I did start an RMA w/EK but stopped after I was told I would have to ship the whole unit back as it is a lot of work to completely dismantle my custom loop, put everything back together and then ship it out plus then I am out of a computer.


----------



## iBruce

Hope this all works itself out very quickly

Go EK. You have my 100% confidence.


----------



## AlphaBravo

I would also like to show my support for EK. Although my first Predator 360 leaked (and I returned it to Microcenter for a refund), I will likely give the revised version a try once Microcenter has stock on those. Recalling the first batch of Predators can't be an easy thing to do, so I wish EK the best with this situation.


----------



## Nilla09

Well this sucks... Got a Revision 1.0. I bought it through Amazon (Altex Computers & Electronics) and I sent an email requesting an RMA to the seller. The only thing I find weird is that they're not even listing the Predator 360 on Amazon anymore. Am I still able to get a replacement through Amazon?


----------



## Wovermars1996

I got my refund for my faulty Predator. I'll probably buy another one in a few months so i can get one with a QDC for a Polaris or Pascal GPU but for now I'm just going to use a Noctua u-14s


----------



## swiftypoison

I submitted my RMA. On the email, it says they will get back with in my 1 week...what the heck? Also I really hope they do cross shipping. I would hate to ship it and have to wait for a unit.


----------



## struttingsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> I submitted my RMA. On the email, it says they will get back with in my 1 week...what the heck? Also I really hope they do cross shipping. I would hate to ship it and have to wait for a unit.


They're recalling every single unit they sold to both consumers and stores so they will be pretty busy for awhile.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I got my refund for my faulty Predator. I'll probably buy another one in a few months so i can get one with a QDC for a Polaris or Pascal GPU but for now I'm just going to use a Noctua u-14s


How many hundreds of thousands is this costing EK?

From the very onset of availability?


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> How many hundreds of thousands is this costing EK?
> 
> From the very onset of availability?


I wouldn't worry about cost. Pretty sure it is covered under their product liability/recall insurance policy.
I asked about cross shipping in the RMA. Hope to hear back soon!


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> I wouldn't worry about cost. Pretty sure it is covered under their product liability policy.
> I asked about cross shipping in the RMA. Hope to hear back soon!


OK good


----------



## Iceman2733

This might sound like a silly question first time using an AIO cooler but with the fan header I am using the water pump header do I need to configure it work as DC or PWM? Right now it is default but I am trying to quiet this PC down only has 3 -140mm fans and than a 360 cooler and it is twice as loud as my old system which has 6-120 in it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fixall

So... I figured since I'm installing a new Predator in my system, I might as well make it the best I can. I just ordered three more Vardars so I can give a Push/Pull setup a go. Any one have experience with the rubber fan silencers? I'm going for as silent as I can without adding a second radiator.


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> So... I figured since I'm installing a new Predator in my system, I might as well make it the best I can. I just ordered three more Vardars so I can give a Push/Pull setup a go. Any one have experience with the rubber fan silencers? I'm going for as silent as I can without adding a second radiator.


Push/pull is kinda pointless these days though. It's more of an aesthetic thing unless you have a very deep radiator where you need to rush lots of air through. I doubt the Predator is even that restrictive in airflow, so you're probably not going to see more than 1-2 degrees difference.


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> Push/pull is kinda pointless these days though. It's more of an aesthetic thing unless you have a very deep radiator where you need to rush lots of air through. I doubt the Predator is even that restrictive in airflow, so you're probably not going to see more than 1-2 degrees difference.


While the aesthetics are actually part of the reason I'm doing it... Noise is another part. The difference in temps between push (what I currently run with a front mounted Predator) vs push/pull isn't much... But if it allows me to run the fans at around ~400rpms or so slower, it's worth it to me.

Running a second radiator would be the best option. But the whole reason I bought a Predator was so I could avoid the hassle of messing with fittings and coolant until I pick up a second GPU for SLI (here's hoping the next gen will be powerful enough that SLI won't be needed).


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> While the aesthetics are actually part of the reason I'm doing it... Noise is another part. The difference in temps between push (what I currently run with a front mounted Predator) vs push/pull isn't much... But if it allows me to run the fans at around ~400rpms or so slower, it's worth it to me.
> 
> Running a second radiator would be the best option. But the whole reason I bought a Predator was so I could avoid the hassle of messing with fittings and coolant until I pick up a second GPU for SLI (here's hoping the next gen will be powerful enough that SLI won't be needed).


Is the noise really that bad though? I too dislike noisy fans which is why I usually use Noctua fans. I got my Predator 360 45% off arriving in a few days, so I'm just curious.


----------



## SrMapache

I own a predator 240 1.0 v
Do we have to send back all the AIO? or can we just ask for the cpu waterblock remplacement?

This was my previous build (RVZ01 case)
Now I am moving to phanteks evolv itx case to fit the predator inside, temps will be worse for sure, top/front panels have no grills , I will mod top panel with a grill like bitfenix prodigy.


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> Is the noise really that bad though? I too dislike noisy fans which is why I usually use Noctua fans. I got my Predator 360 45% off arriving in a few days, so I'm just curious.


Not at all. It's the quietest my system has ever been (in fact, it's finally quiet enough that I brought my PC back into the living room, which I have been wanting to do for years). The Vardar fans are considered some of the very highest quality (noise/performance ratio) fans on the market. I just tend to overdo things once I get rolling on a new build, lol.


----------



## zakkaz

So I was installing the pre-filled water block and when I disconnected the QDC there were really tiny water drops between the connectors. Was it supposed to be 100% dry and thus my unit is defective? or is that normal?


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakkaz*
> 
> Was it supposed to be 100% dry and thus my unit is defective? or is that normal?


Its normal in all QDC.


----------



## goofyhsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X1XNobleX1X*
> 
> Just ordered a Predator 360 from PCCASEGEAR today, do you think they still stock the older 1.0 version?
> 
> What is weird is that is was taken down from their website on the same day I ordered one.
> 
> Hopefully, they haven't sold me one that will leak. I have had my Corsair H100i for almost two years now, with no issues, didn't think to check the forums before I ordered one.
> 
> This is almost double the price of an H100I GTX / H110i GTX, I wouldn't expect an issue like this to exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> @andrejEKWB


Put my PCCG RMA through today, already sent off my 240 no worries.

Have asked for a refund; not because of the recall or problems, I'm impressed how EK has handled it.

With both my case setups I find the design annoying having the fixed fans on the non inlet/outlet side

Unfortunately test fitting my new Supremacy Evo the better backplate design actually needs modding to fit my board - the rev1 backplate probably wouldn't have!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Question if I bought mine for a reseller and send it back to them. Do I have to pay the shipping or is that covered in this recall?


Shipping cost is covered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgarcia*
> 
> I'm in the middle of trying to figure out how to RMA my 360 but it was always my intention to buy a pre-filled block for my newish GTX 980. Do you think the 360 could effectively cool a 4930k and dual GTX 980 strix?


You would need to be very gentle on the OC since you already have 2 beefed up GPU's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> If you send the recalled unit back, Would it be possible to get the new version before having to send the recalled version back.


You can ask for cross-shipping in your RMA ticket.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> If EK still reads this thread I also would be interested in a 360 cooler just for SLI video cards... I have thought about how it could be done without having to deal with filling and all that stuff


If EK isn't reading the most busy thread there would obviously be a problem. What need to be understand is that we aren't on the thread 24 hours a day so sometimes there's delays in the replies.









I didn't hear anything about a SLI 360 version and quite frankly, I think we will first try to manage the nightmare that we're in now before even thinking of doing anything else.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> I created it at the end of last week. and the only thing I have heard back about was them asking if I had the packaging. Which shouldn't matter and shouldn't be asked imo.
> 
> The RMA system only let me pick repair. I don't know if the online RMA was bugged or what. I would fine with replacement if its within a reasonable amount of time.


The full recall is only 2-3 days old so if I were you, I would reply to NCIX since things might have changed in the way they will handle your RMA.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X1XNobleX1X*
> 
> Got mine today:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it is the R1.0 version. This does not look good, as I don't have a cooler to use as I gave my old one to my friend.


You received a Rev 1.0!!!!! Where and when did you bought that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> I only heard it from one person Akira. A member named Juts. Any word yet on when Microcenter will be getting the 1.1's?


They should receive them soon. We are going as fast as we can to have our resellers restocked with Rev. 1.1









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *struttingsoul*
> 
> I did start an RMA w/EK but stopped after I was told I would have to ship the whole unit back as it is a lot of work to completely dismantle my custom loop, put everything back together and then ship it out plus then I am out of a computer.


But since you now have a custom loop, your Predator must be out of your rig no?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilla09*
> 
> Well this sucks... Got a Revision 1.0. I bought it through Amazon (Altex Computers & Electronics) and I sent an email requesting an RMA to the seller. The only thing I find weird is that they're not even listing the Predator 360 on Amazon anymore. Am I still able to get a replacement through Amazon?


Altex is one of our best resellers. They will receive the 1.1 soon and it's why you don't see any for now since they removed the 1.0 of their stock. As soon as they get the new units, they will send you your revised one.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> I submitted my RMA. On the email, it says they will get back with in my 1 week...what the heck? Also I really hope they do cross shipping. I would hate to ship it and have to wait for a unit.


They have an awful load of work at the HQ so there might be delays but you can ask for cross-shipping.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> This might sound like a silly question first time using an AIO cooler but with the fan header I am using the water pump header do I need to configure it work as DC or PWM? Right now it is default but I am trying to quiet this PC down only has 3 -140mm fans and than a 360 cooler and it is twice as loud as my old system which has 6-120 in it.


It works on PWM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> I own a predator 240 1.0 v
> Do we have to send back all the AIO? or can we just ask for the cpu waterblock remplacement?


Yes you need to send the whole unit back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakkaz*
> 
> So I was installing the pre-filled water block and when I disconnected the QDC there were really tiny water drops between the connectors. Was it supposed to be 100% dry and thus my unit is defective? or is that normal?


A few drops is always a possibility with QDC's


----------



## Fallendreams

Do you know when the replacements will be sent out ? Currently down at the moment till the replacement comes in since I found a leak last night.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Do you know when the replacements will be sent out ? Currently down at the moment till the replacement comes in since I found a leak last night.


Did you bought it from our webshop or from a reseller?


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Did you bought it from our webshop or from a reseller?


Your webshop


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Your webshop


Did you asked for cross-shipping in your RMA?


----------



## Fallendreams

Yes I did. I can you send you RMA number in PM if you like.


----------



## zakkaz

Ok so I'm feeling really stupid. I sent this over the EK Website Support but since you guys are so active here it's worth a shot:

Unfortunately I purchased the wrong pre-filled waterblock. I misread 980 Ti Classy KPE as a block that would work both on Classified and Kingpin models, since I didn't remember the Kingpin model had the name Classified on it as well and I didn't find a SKU for the actual Classified model.

Now I know I have to purchase the 780 Classy block, but I was wondering how should I proceed with the Kingpin block I have?

Would it be possible to send it back for a replacement? Should I return my block and make a new purchase? Or will I have to sell this block?

Unfortunately I found that out in the process of the installation, which means I've used some of the thermal pads and the thermal paste already, so it's not exactly good as new - although really close.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Yes I did. I can you send you RMA number in PM if you like.


Since I don't have access to the ticket/RMA system, you don't have to send me your RMA number. But to answer your question, your unit should be sent very soon. It's just very busy out there so some delays might happen









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakkaz*
> 
> Ok so I'm feeling really stupid. I sent this over the EK Website Support but since you guys are so active here it's worth a shot:
> 
> Unfortunately I purchased the wrong pre-filled waterblock. I misread 980 Ti Classy KPE as a block that would work both on Classified and Kingpin models, since I didn't remember the Kingpin model had the name Classified on it as well and I didn't find a SKU for the actual Classified model.
> 
> Now I know I have to purchase the 780 Classy block, but I was wondering how should I proceed with the Kingpin block I have?
> 
> Would it be possible to send it back for a replacement? Should I return my block and make a new purchase? Or will I have to sell this block?
> 
> Unfortunately I found that out in the process of the installation, which means I've used some of the thermal pads and the thermal paste already, so it's not exactly good as new - although really close.


The best would be to open a ticket about it. They might issue a replacement. If I remember correctly, another customer did a similar mistake and was able to have it replaced.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Since I don't have access to the ticket/RMA system, you don't have to send me your RMA number. But to answer your question, your unit should be sent very soon. It's just very busy out there so some delays might happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sounds good. I understand.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Since I don't have access to the ticket/RMA system, you don't have to send me your RMA number. But to answer your question, your unit should be sent very soon. It's just very busy out there so some delays might happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best would be to open a ticket about it. They might issue a replacement. If I remember correctly, another customer did a similar mistake and was able to have it replaced.


Hey Akira... i processed my RMA at the begging of last week. was emailed Monday of this week saying they were ending my replacement out Monday and will follow up with a tracking number... its now Thursday and im yet to get a reply, replacement or tracking number. I understand they are very busy right about now, but 2 weeks is a bit much IMO..


----------



## j0ewhite

A question about the refund option.

I paid in total USD247.80 (199.99 + 47.81) with shipping for the Predator 240. If I choose the refund option, will I be refund 199.99 or 247.80?

Reason is because a local shop has the Predator 240 R1.1 in stock for about USD257.
I can like get it tomorrow and return the R1.0 to EKWB.


----------



## ufokillerz

2 questions
I received a replacement O-Ring from PPCs, Do i still qualify for the recall? I have no idea if this o-ring would eventually fail.

2nd question, I currently have it in a custom loop, If i put this back together, would i still qualify for the recall? I currently run ekoolant evo in it. Would i have to refill and bleed the system prior to returning?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0ewhite*
> 
> A question about the refund option.
> 
> I paid in total USD247.80 (199.99 + 47.81) with shipping for the Predator 240. If I choose the refund option, will I be refund 199.99 or 247.80?
> 
> Reason is because a local shop has the Predator 240 R1.1 in stock for about USD257.
> I can like get it tomorrow and return the R1.0 to EKWB.


I asked the question at the HQ to be sure. I'll let you know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz*
> 
> 2 questions
> I received a replacement O-Ring from PPCs, Do i still qualify for the recall? I have no idea if this o-ring would eventually fail.
> 
> 2nd question, I currently have it in a custom loop, If i put this back together, would i still qualify for the recall? I currently run ekoolant evo in it. Would i have to refill and bleed the system prior to returning?


Yes you can recall it.

Yes, as long as everything initially included is there. The original liquid is EK-Ekoolant EVO so it's fine


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I asked the question at the HQ to be sure. I'll let you know.
> Yes you can recall it.
> 
> Yes, as long as everything initially included is there. The original liquid is EK-Ekoolant EVO so it's fine


What about my question Akira?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Hey Akira... i processed my RMA at the begging of last week. was emailed Monday of this week saying they were ending my replacement out Monday and will follow up with a tracking number... its now Thursday and im yet to get a reply, replacement or tracking number. I understand they are very busy right about now, but 2 weeks is a bit much IMO..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> What about my question Akira?


Sorry I missed it

Unfortunately I can't do anything regarding this...









Did you reply to them in your ticket to ask for a follow-up?


----------



## Alpina 7

Its ok. Yea i did reply to them a few times and haven't gotten a response.


----------



## KickAssCop

So, I was all happy about putting in a new order and expecting the order plus my RMA to be shipped out today as promised. However, now I have not had any response from EK.
I wonder why they would make the promise if they are backlogged and would not be able to fulfill it.

Anyways, a bit annoyed by it. Let's see what happens.


----------



## jonym

I had a 1.0 and now have 1.1 360.

Unfortunately for me the Vardars that come with the unit made a chirp noise on both units - either on push or default pull config.

The noise is most notable during low RPM and masked a bit on higher RPM. I've replaced them with Noctua's which are dead silent at the same RPM (500-1000).

I only waited a couple days before switching them as the noise was driving me nuts so I wonder if it goes away after a few days of use.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> So, I was all happy about putting in a new order and expecting the order plus my RMA to be shipped out today as promised. However, now I have not had any response from EK.
> I wonder why they would make the promise if they are backlogged and would not be able to fulfill it.
> 
> Anyways, a bit annoyed by it. Let's see what happens.


In the exact same situation as you. its coming on 2 weeks. no replacement unit. and its been nearly a week with no tracking number as promised. this blows.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> In the exact same situation as you. its coming on 2 weeks. no replacement unit. and its been nearly a week with no tracking number as promised. this blows.


Yes, I can see how a mass recall maybe a burden but to me it only means that instead of working 9 to 5 they should double shift the thing to get the new predators out asap. Either way, I am really hoping they ship it out latest by Friday otherwise I will have to go on Saturday to just get a replacement unit and cancel my order plus the RMA unit. I cannot wait this long. They agreed cross ship but now are not making good on it. On Saturday DHL will come to pick up the original leaked unit.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Yes, I can see how a mass recall maybe a burden but to me it only means that instead of working 9 to 5 they should double shift the thing to get the new predators out asap. Either way, I am really hoping they ship it out latest by Friday otherwise I will have to go on Saturday to just get a replacement unit and cancel my order plus the RMA unit. I cannot wait this long. They agreed cross ship but now are not making good on it. On Saturday DHL will come to pick up the original leaked unit.


Lucky you. Id do the same things, except i dont have a local shop i can purchase from.. Alabama sucks


----------



## dayman

I was having issues gaining access to the RMA website, but Igor in support got it sorted out. Do not use a hotmail email account when signing up for the RMA website.

Took my predator out last night, did not have any green but rather a small blackish spot on the copper where the green was showing up for others.

Thankfully I have a memory express store within spitting distance, so I was able to grab a cheap $16 artic cooling cooler..... I forgot what stock speeds were like lol. At least I can use my PC. I give my pity to those not privileged enough to have a close by parts store.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0ewhite*
> 
> A question about the refund option.
> 
> I paid in total USD247.80 (199.99 + 47.81) with shipping for the Predator 240. If I choose the refund option, will I be refund 199.99 or 247.80?
> 
> Reason is because a local shop has the Predator 240 R1.1 in stock for about USD257.
> I can like get it tomorrow and return the R1.0 to EKWB.


Shipping cost will also be refunded


----------



## iammurphy

My RMA has been shipped out. I"m curious if i can keep the fans off the unit I'm sending back =P


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iammurphy*
> 
> My RMA has been shipped out. I"m curious if i can keep the fans off the unit I'm sending back =P


I would like to know that as well, also what actually happens to the fans if we have to send them.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iammurphy*
> 
> My RMA has been shipped out. I"m curious if i can keep the fans off the unit I'm sending back =P


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I would like to know that as well, also what actually happens to the fans if we have to send them.


X3.... would love to keep these Vardars as kind of a, "sorry for you troubles" gesture. =)


----------



## ZaRMaN

I' m waiting for my new unit EK Predator 360 rev. 1.1

Thanks EK for your hard work!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iammurphy*
> 
> My RMA has been shipped out. I"m curious if i can keep the fans off the unit I'm sending back =P


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I would like to know that as well, also what actually happens to the fans if we have to send them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> X3.... would love to keep these Vardars as kind of a, "sorry for you troubles" gesture. =)


The units must be returned with everything that was in there originally


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Yes, I can see how a mass recall maybe a burden but to me it only means that instead of working 9 to 5 they should double shift the thing to get the new predators out asap. Either way, I am really hoping they ship it out latest by Friday otherwise I will have to go on Saturday to just get a replacement unit and cancel my order plus the RMA unit. I cannot wait this long. They agreed cross ship but now are not making good on it. On Saturday DHL will come to pick up the original leaked unit.


Dear KickAssCop and other OCN members,

we are really sorry for the wait, we are currently in a very unpleasant position where we need to replace hundreds of units. Our team in administration is working 12+ hours a day just to keep up with all the tickets and RMAs and our production of the new unit has been more then doubled with extra shift and working weekends. We cannot do miracles and we do not want to risk another quality issue if we push production to much.Still, we promise we will do our best to service you all in shortest time possible. As mentioned by KickAssCop I have instructed our team to agree on cross ship despite the fact that this is even harder to track and process, but we know that we cannot leave you empty handed while you wait for replacement.

I have been reading all your messages here and on other social media and I really appreciate your support and understanding, we will do our best not to let you guys down during replacement process. Do let our team know if you have specific requests, if we can we will fulfill them.

Kudos to everybody for being so *liquid* cool in this situation









Mark
EKWB CEO


----------



## StruttinSoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *struttingsoul*
> 
> I did start an RMA w/EK but stopped after I was told I would have to ship the whole unit back as it is a lot of work to completely dismantle my custom loop, put everything back together and then ship it out plus then I am out of a computer.
> 
> 
> 
> But since you now have a custom loop, your Predator must be out of your rig no?
Click to expand...

The custom loop is built off of the predator


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StruttinSoul*
> 
> The custom loop is built off of the predator


Hey, there is actually no real need to replace your predator, you have replaced the CPU block and you have also a reservoir which reduces pressure on the system so the actual risk of leak in your case is close to zero. If you ever do develop a problem you can contact me directly and we will sort it out, ok?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Dear KickAssCop and other OCN members,
> 
> we are really sorry for the wait, we are currently in a very unpleasant position where we need to replace hundreds of units. Our team in administration is working 12+ hours a day just to keep up with all the tickets and RMAs and our production of the new unit has been more then doubled with extra shift and working weekends. We cannot do miracles and we do not want to risk another quality issue if we push production to much.Still, we promise we will do our best to service you all in shortest time possible. As mentioned by KickAssCop I have instructed our team to agree on cross ship despite the fact that this is even harder to track and process, but we know that we cannot leave you empty handed while you wait for replacement.
> 
> I have been reading all your messages here and on other social media and I really appreciate your support and understanding, we will do our best not to let you guys down during replacement process. Do let our team know if you have specific requests, if we can we will fulfill them.
> 
> Kudos to everybody for being so *liquid* cool in this situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark
> EKWB CEO


I would like to say, thank you. Your service has been great, I think the recall was a good idea, having £4.5K worth of hardware inside the computer with the EK Predator 360mm was a bit worrying, keep making great products









Thank you for making this great product (once R1.1 has come out) I will keep going with EK for AIOs even after this issue, as you make much better products than Swiftech and Corsair

Your team (including you) have put a lot of effort into this product and the support on this forum has been great

Thank you


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Dear KickAssCop and other OCN members,
> 
> we are really sorry for the wait, we are currently in a very unpleasant position where we need to replace hundreds of units. Our team in administration is working 12+ hours a day just to keep up with all the tickets and RMAs and our production of the new unit has been more then doubled with extra shift and working weekends. We cannot do miracles and we do not want to risk another quality issue if we push production to much.Still, we promise we will do our best to service you all in shortest time possible. As mentioned by KickAssCop I have instructed our team to agree on cross ship despite the fact that this is even harder to track and process, but we know that we cannot leave you empty handed while you wait for replacement.
> 
> I have been reading all your messages here and on other social media and I really appreciate your support and understanding, we will do our best not to let you guys down during replacement process. Do let our team know if you have specific requests, if we can we will fulfill them.
> 
> Kudos to everybody for being so *liquid* cool in this situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark
> EKWB CEO


Thanks for the update and standing behind your product. I have submitted my RMA and will wait patiently.


----------



## d0mmie

@akira749: Could you please confirm if the Quick Disconnect model used on the Predators is the CPC NS4 series?


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> @akira749: Could you please confirm if the Quick Disconnect model used on the Predators is the CPC NS4 series?


Hi, I can confirm that for you.

The actual markings are:
NS4D17006 (female)
NS4D22006 (male)

We had this discussion few hundred pages ago, but let me summarize: we explained thatwe are not ok with selling just the QDCs to general public due to our internal testing showing users will have trouble filling the whole system on their own. For expert users I am sure you could do it, but if we put in in the store anybody can get this idea.


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Hi, I can confirm that for you.
> 
> The actual markings are:
> NS4D17006 (female)
> NS4D22006 (male)
> 
> We had this discussion few hundred pages ago, but let me summarize: we explained thatwe are not ok with selling just the QDCs to general public due to our internal testing showing users will have trouble filling the whole system on their own. For expert users I am sure you could do it, but if we put in in the store anybody can get this idea.


Thank you for the information and explanation. Now I can atleast make sure I get the correct one, where ever I order them from


----------



## KedarWolf

Though I know the recall is a hassle EK is going above and beyond to make everyone is being taken care of. I'm sure they'll work out the quality control issues and they are new in the AIO scene. They are not the first company to have issues this way. It's rather common to be honest from reading about problems with other AIOs.









That being said when I get my income tax refund in the spring you think two 360s, used to build a loop with three Titan X's and no CPU and a parallel terminal attaching the GPU full blocks would work? I would use backplates as well. Would the two pumps be a problem out just help keep temps low?


----------



## rgrwng

would the Vardar F2s (1450 RPM) fans be good for radiators? i am interested in lowering noise profile of my computer, while keeping the airflow. i am using Corsair SP 120s atm, and they are really loud.. i was also thinking of the 1100 RPM F1s

as for noise, the order is *Coil Whine (when active)* >> *Corsair fans* >> *EK pump/res combo*


----------



## HatallaS

Anything over 1300 is loud FYI.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Though I know the recall is a hassle EK is going above and beyond to make everyone is being taken care of. I'm sure they'll work out the quality control issues and they are new in the AIO scene. They are not the first company to have issues this way. It's rather common to be honest from reading about problems with other AIOs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said when I get my income tax refund in the spring you think two 360s, used to build a loop with three Titan X's and no CPU and a parallel terminal attaching the GPU full blocks would work? I would use backplates as well. Would the two pumps be a problem out just help keep temps low?


The 2 pumps together won't necessary lower the temps but will have the advantage of creating redundancy of pumps









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgrwng*
> 
> would the Vardar F2s (1450 RPM) fans be good for radiators? i am interested in lowering noise profile of my computer, while keeping the airflow. i am using Corsair SP 120s atm, and they are really loud.. i was also thinking of the 1100 RPM F1s
> 
> as for noise, the order is *Coil Whine (when active)* >> *Corsair fans* >> *EK pump/res combo*


I have some F2's in my Vulture build on a PE radiator and they are really good.


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgrwng*
> 
> would the Vardar F2s (1450 RPM) fans be good for radiators? i am interested in lowering noise profile of my computer, while keeping the airflow. i am using Corsair SP 120s atm, and they are really loud.. i was also thinking of the 1100 RPM F1s
> 
> as for noise, the order is *Coil Whine (when active)* >> *Corsair fans* >> *EK pump/res combo*


Here's JayzTwoCents take on the Vardars.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBFyV0LvKT8

Personally I love them. They've been a huge improvement over the Corsair's I was previously running (I was using sp 120's for the radiator and af 140's for the case fans). Their sound profile kind of reminds me of the pleasant "woosh" that the Cougar fans have... The Vardars just push a whole hell of a lot more air. Right now I'm running Vardars on my radiator and Phanteks 140mm's for the case fans and I'm absolutely loving it.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Dear KickAssCop and other OCN members,
> 
> we are really sorry for the wait, we are currently in a very unpleasant position where we need to replace hundreds of units. Our team in administration is working 12+ hours a day just to keep up with all the tickets and RMAs and our production of the new unit has been more then doubled with extra shift and working weekends. We cannot do miracles and we do not want to risk another quality issue if we push production to much.Still, we promise we will do our best to service you all in shortest time possible. As mentioned by KickAssCop I have instructed our team to agree on cross ship despite the fact that this is even harder to track and process, but we know that we cannot leave you empty handed while you wait for replacement.
> 
> I have been reading all your messages here and on other social media and I really appreciate your support and understanding, we will do our best not to let you guys down during replacement process. Do let our team know if you have specific requests, if we can we will fulfill them.
> 
> Kudos to everybody for being so *liquid* cool in this situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark
> EKWB CEO


Thanks for the update.







. I will wait patiently to see if it gets shipped out today.


----------



## Razzaa

Is every single unit faulty? Mine has a build date in Oct 14 2015.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Is every single unit faulty? Mine has a build date in Oct 14 2015.


Yes that is the assumption.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Is every single unit faulty? Mine has a build date in Oct 14 2015.


Theirs units out their are not, but better safe then sorry.


----------



## Razzaa

What a massive inconvenience!!!! Sigh.....


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> What a massive inconvenience!!!! Sigh.....


Tell me about it, but it's better then the alternative with AIO destroying all your hardware. Going to be a challenge getting AIO out of my case and installing a new one.


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Tell me about it, but it's better then the alternative with AIO destroying all your hardware. Going to be a challenge getting AIO out of my case and installing a new one.


I think a few of us are in that boat. I have a custom modded lian-li with it bolted in the top lol so that's going to be fun.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> I think a few of us are in that boat. I have a custom modded lian-li with it bolted in the top lol so that's going to be fun.


that Sucks... Im DEFINITILY not looking foreward to getting it out of my 760T... it was a pain with this hard drive cage in the way


----------



## struttingsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> that Sucks... Im DEFINITILY not looking foreward to getting it out of my 760T... it was a pain with this hard drive cage in the way


Do what I did... cut the hard drive cage away hahaha look at all that I fit in my 450d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Hey, there is actually no real need to replace your predator, you have replaced the CPU block and you have also a reservoir which reduces pressure on the system so the actual risk of leak in your case is close to zero. If you ever do develop a problem you can contact me directly and we will sort it out, ok?


Sounds good


----------



## Razzaa

Well, my 360 is not leaking but i dont want to take the chance. I will return it to NCIX for a full refund. I just placed an order for a 240 with QDC direct from EK.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *struttingsoul*
> 
> Do what I did... cut the hard drive cage away hahaha look at all that I fit in my 450d
> Sounds good


Yea i saw... thats what i plan on doing when i add a second pred. 360... love your build btw


----------



## Alpina 7

Ok so I have some pretty bad news... I was having some issues with my GPU idling at very high temps.. 58+ degrees. Was in another thread trying to figure it out with the guys. Tried everything, nothing worked. Then it dawned upon me to take it out and check it for water marks since I had the issue with my pred. 360 leaking last week... Sure enough to the left side, near the ports , under the backplate... There is signs of water and running. Dear god.

I'm livid at this point. I've got pics and will post in the morning from my office PC when I'm not on my phone , but my card is ruined. As soon as I took it out and looked at it I saw all the smudges and dried up water/coolant. This scares the crap out of me guys.. I've got ALOT of money in my PC and if this happened what else was affected? I'm tearing her apart tomorrow night and doing some intensive checking for water marks. Pray for me

As far as my 980TI goes. What do I do ? Can someone from EK chime in please. This is a brand new Gigabyte 980TI G1, not even 2 months old. And a hell of an over clocker at that... I was seeing 1511Mhz, @ 4000Mhz ddr5...on stock bios!


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ok so I have some pretty bad news... I was having some issues with my GPU idling at very high temps.. 58+ degrees. Was in another thread trying to figure it out with the guys. Tried everything, nothing worked. Then it dawned upon me to take it out and check it for water marks since I had the issue with my pred. 360 leaking last week... Sure enough to the left side, near the ports , under the backplate... There is signs of water and running. Dear god.
> 
> I'm livid at this point. I've got pics and will post in the morning from my office PC when I'm not on my phone , but my card is ruined. As soon as I took it out and looked at it I saw all the smudges and dried up water/coolant. This scares the crap out of me guys.. I've got ALOT of money in my PC and if this happened what else was affected? I'm tearing her apart tomorrow night and doing some intensive checking for water marks. Pray for me
> 
> As far as my 980TI goes. What do I do ? Can someone from EK chime in please. This is a brand new Gigabyte 980TI G1, not even 2 months old. And a hell of an over clocker at that... I was seeing 1511Mhz, @ 4000Mhz ddr5...on stock bios!


My condolences


----------



## andrej124

I think everyone who has got a R1.0 and has to go through a replacement process, will eventually realize the benefits that R1.1 brings. The CPU mounting mechanism on the R1.0 was one of the most criticized features in all Predator reviews and I think the product is much more solid now!

I just want to emphasize that everyone who is going through RMA and will replace their units, you are not getting the same unit with only improved O-ring, but also entirely better product because of the much easier installation process! So it will be worth the wait, I promise you!


----------



## vanadium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> As far as my 980TI goes. What do I do ? Can someone from EK chime in please. This is a brand new Gigabyte 980TI G1, not even 2 months old. And a hell of an over clocker at that... I was seeing 1511Mhz, @ 4000Mhz ddr5...on stock bios!


Hi Alpina 7.

Im sorry to hear about the card. As far as the damage to your hardware because of Predator leak issue, EK will cover all your damaged parts. Please contact support for further instructions.

Best regards.


----------



## KickAssCop

So well, still no news on my order and shipment. Nothing is ruined in my PC as far as I can tell. I will let it run memtest all night tonight and see if either the memory or ports are screwed up. Didn't see any coolant marks. Alpina 7, sad to hear about your 980 Ti. Given you are going through, I will also rip apart my PC since my Predator was practically dripping when I removed the block.

Thus far, I know EK is doing the right things but not feeling the confidence the more I come hear and read about issues.

Edit: I called EK and got through. They were very courteous and I informed them that you are only shipping my predator block but not the RMA so they said they will hold the shipment and will put the predator 360 all in one. So order may not ship today but on Monday instead. I guess it is not that bad. They will also refund me the shipping cost of the order which is massive savings for me. I really like the support and really hope there are no issues with the product anymore.







.

Edit 2: Wow they already refunded the shipping cost for the block and backplate. Fantastic!

Edit 3: Just got an email confirming that I will receive them all in one box asap. Love it!


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ok so I have some pretty bad news... I was having some issues with my GPU idling at very high temps.. 58+ degrees. Was in another thread trying to figure it out with the guys. Tried everything, nothing worked. Then it dawned upon me to take it out and check it for water marks since I had the issue with my pred. 360 leaking last week... Sure enough to the left side, near the ports , under the backplate... There is signs of water and running. Dear god.
> 
> I'm livid at this point. I've got pics and will post in the morning from my office PC when I'm not on my phone , but my card is ruined. As soon as I took it out and looked at it I saw all the smudges and dried up water/coolant. This scares the crap out of me guys.. I've got ALOT of money in my PC and if this happened what else was affected? I'm tearing her apart tomorrow night and doing some intensive checking for water marks. Pray for me
> 
> As far as my 980TI goes. What do I do ? Can someone from EK chime in please. This is a brand new Gigabyte 980TI G1, not even 2 months old. And a hell of an over clocker at that... I was seeing 1511Mhz, @ 4000Mhz ddr5...on stock bios!


Are you sure that your 980ti is toast and the temps weren't just idling high because your Predator was running low on coolant? The coolant is non-conductive so it's somewhat uncommon for it to damage your GPU (that's not to say an impurity can't get in there and cause damage of course). Have you given it a go with the stock cooler installed or anything? I had a rather large puddle of coolant sitting on my PCI-E connector of a Titan X for over a week and have no issues.

On another note...

I'm finished leak testing my Rev 1.1 replacement Predator 360 so I figured I'd throw some pics up (sans bong). I still have some work to do re-routing the tubing and doing some cable management, but I figure I'll do that when the three extra Vardar 120's I ordered show up.

Just after installing the Predator (PC off)




And fired up in all it's glory.


----------



## Juts

@fixall,

How are your temps running cpu and gpu on the 360? I assume thats the Titan X you mentioned. What CPU is that?

Thanks


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juts*
> 
> @fixall,
> 
> How are your temps running cpu and gpu on the 360? I assume thats the Titan X you mentioned. What CPU is that?
> 
> Thanks


Max I've hit on the CPU is 73 degrees (during Far Cry 4) according to RealTemp... While it normally hovers in the mid 60s while gaming. On the GPU the max I've hit was 50 degrees (during GTA V) according to Precision X.

I could have easily gotten some better temps but a quiet sound profile ended up being more important to me. These temps are from when I was running the pre-order Predator. I haven't been able to game enough since I got the replacement to really stretch it's legs yet, but I anticipate similar results.

*Edit
I've been playing GTA V for about 2 hours now. Highest temps I've hit is 70 degrees on the CPU (4770k @4.5Ghz) and 45 degrees on the GPU (Titan X @1500Mhz). And maybe it's just because I've been running a Corsair H110 while I waited for my replacement Predator to come in, but this Predator seems quieter than the last.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Haven't kept up with this thread in a little while, but I personally have a Rev 1.0 360 preorder unit that I have been using since launch and I did check my block which seems to be unaffected by this faulty O-ring issue.
I have two questions-
1. If there's a recall that means even if you have a working unit you can still send in for RMA?
2. If I RMA can I get the Rev 1.1 replacement in the mail first and then send mine back afterwards? I do not want to spend money on a temp cooler nor do I want to use a temp cooler.

Thank You,
ChrisxlxCross


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Haven't kept up with this thread in a little while, but I personally have a Rev 1.0 360 preorder unit that I have been using since launch and I did check my block which seems to be unaffected by this faulty O-ring issue.
> I have two questions-
> 1. If there's a recall that means even if you have a working unit you can still send in for RMA?
> 2. If I RMA can I get the Rev 1.1 replacement in the mail first and then send mine back afterwards? I do not want to spend money on a temp cooler nor do I want to use a temp cooler.
> 
> Thank You,
> ChrisxlxCross


1. Yes.
2. Ask in your RMA (if you do). The CEO of EK made a post announcing he has approved cross-shipping to those affected by the recall.


----------



## KickAssCop

Final update for me today.

My predator and the order will be dispatched today. I already saved shipping costs on my 980 Ti block. Next week my computer will be finally complete when I have the predator in and the block installed on my second 980 Ti. So excited now


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Final update for me today.
> 
> My predator and the order will be dispatched today. I already saved shipping costs on my 980 Ti block. Next week my computer will be finally complete when I have the predator in and the block installed on my second 980 Ti. So excited now


Nice! Make sure you keep us posted!


----------



## SrMapache

Can the predator be filled , the whole circuit, from the reservoir plug?

The phantek evolv itx is pretty restrictiv,e if i put another 240 radiator + predator 240 on top, the main plug, the one in the power/pwm conectors, is not accesible.


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> Can the predator be filled , the whole circuit, from the reservoir plug?
> 
> The phantek evolv itx is pretty restrictiv,e if i put another 240 radiator + predator 240 on top, the main plug, the one in the power/pwm conectors, is not accesible.


When refilling the Predator, it is highly recommended that you follow this procedure:


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Are you sure that your 980ti is toast and the temps weren't just idling high because your Predator was running low on coolant? The coolant is non-conductive so it's somewhat uncommon for it to damage your GPU (that's not to say an impurity can't get in there and cause damage of course). Have you given it a go with the stock cooler installed or anything? I had a rather large puddle of coolant sitting on my PCI-E connector of a Titan X for over a week and have no issues.
> 
> On another note...
> 
> I'm finished leak testing my Rev 1.1 replacement Predator 360 so I figured I'd throw some pics up (sans bong). I still have some work to do re-routing the tubing and doing some cable management, but I figure I'll do that when the three extra Vardar 120's I ordered show up.
> 
> Just after installing the Predator (PC off)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And fired up in all it's glory.


I have the stock cooler on my 980TI..


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> When refilling the Predator, it is highly recommended that you follow this procedure:


Thanks, i have already seen that video, but in my new installation it wont be posible.
So there is no way I can only use just the reservoir plug?


----------



## Alpina 7

So here are the pics.. you can see the dried up coolant on the left side top and bottom and under the backplate..

here the pics...


----------



## Jokesterwild

Take it apart clean it with alcohol?


----------



## GosuPl

Hi. I have a question.

One Predator 360 can cool CPU + 2x GM200 ? I7 [email protected] ghz 1.3v and 2x Titan X @1400/7600 1.18v
If i will buy 2x GPU blocks QDC.

No problem with this?


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GosuPl*
> 
> Hi. I have a question.
> 
> One Predator 360 can cool CPU + 2x GM200 ? I7 [email protected] ghz 1.3v and 2x Titan X @1400/7600 1.18v
> If i will buy 2x GPU blocks QDC.
> 
> No problem with this?


I would not put 2 GPUs on a single predator.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> Thanks, i have already seen that video, but in my new installation it wont be posible.
> So there is no way I can only use just the reservoir plug?


You can use the reservoir plug but it will take a long time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GosuPl*
> 
> Hi. I have a question.
> 
> One Predator 360 can cool CPU + 2x GM200 ? I7 [email protected] ghz 1.3v and 2x Titan X @1400/7600 1.18v
> If i will buy 2x GPU blocks QDC.
> 
> No problem with this?


That would be pushing the limits of the 360.


----------



## kgarcia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StruttinSoul*
> 
> The custom loop is built off of the predator


Ok, you've changed my mind... I'm not doing an RMA. Guess it's time to go custom. I just ordered an Supremacy EVO Elite. Is that an EK-Res x3 110 you're using with the predator?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Shipping cost is covered
> You would need to be very gentle on the OC since you already have 2 beefed up GPU's.


You'll really have to forgive me. I own 6 AIOs, including a predator 360, but have never done custom due to price and time. Is it possible to add an X3 Res AND a 240mm CoolStream PE to the Predator 360 loop? I see StruttinSoul has the res with just the 360. I'm thinking the extra 240mm would keep a 4930k and dual 980s cool and quite at low fan rpm. I see some others talking about dual predators. I'd rather keep it simple with a single pump. I'm just not sure about the strength of the Predator's 6w DDC. My last setup had 3 AIOs running in a Fractal XL R2. I was being lazy. Didn't want to jump into custom. Well, here goes nothing.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgarcia*
> 
> You'll really have to forgive me. I own 6 AIOs, including a predator 360, but have never done custom due to price and time. Is it possible to add an X3 Res AND a 240mm CoolStream PE to the Predator 360 loop? I see StruttinSoul has the res with just the 360. I'm thinking the extra 240mm would keep a 4930k and dual 980s cool and quite at low fan rpm. I see some others talking about dual predators. I'd rather keep it simple with a single pump. I'm just not sure about the strength of the Predator's 6w DDC. My last setup had 3 AIOs running in a Fractal XL R2. I was being lazy. Didn't want to jump into custom. Well, here goes nothing.


Yes the pump can handle an extra radiator.....and the reservoir of course


----------



## Alpina 7

Akira, did you read my post above? about My GPU being wet from the leak on my unit... i know your the Ek support rep, but my post has just been passed by like it isn't even there. Maybe to some a 700$ graphic card is child's play, but to me this is a serious issue that i would like resolved. Please get back to me at your earliest convenience. thanks


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Akira, did you read my post above? about My GPU being wet from the leak on my unit... i know your the Ek support rep, but my post has just been passed by like it isn't even there. Maybe to some a 700$ graphic card is child's play, but to me this is a serious issue that i would like resolved. Please get back to me at your earliest convenience. thanks


I didn't replied to it because a few persons had already told you that we would cover damaged hardware like it was originally stated. So I imagined you had started the RMA process for it sorry.


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Akira, did you read my post above? about My GPU being wet from the leak on my unit... i know your the Ek support rep, but my post has just been passed by like it isn't even there. Maybe to some a 700$ graphic card is child's play, but to me this is a serious issue that i would like resolved. Please get back to me at your earliest convenience. thanks


So does it work? To be honest, it looks fine to me. I dont see any significant water at all.

It sounds like you are trying to get money from EK.


----------



## ufokillerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> So does it work? To be honest, it looks fine to me. I dont see any significant water at all.
> 
> It sounds like you are trying to get money from EK.


those don't even look like water stains.. how does it even get to so many parts of the card.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> So does it work? To be honest, it looks fine to me. I dont see any significant water at all.
> 
> It sounds like you are trying to get money from EK.


well fortunately for me your opinion doesn't really matter in this situation.Did you not read where i said my GPU was acting funny with its clocks and that its overheating kid? and what counts as significant water to you exactly? does it need to be at the bottom of a pool to count as significant? are you 13?

also , trying to get money from EK? i have been behind EK and even defending them numerous times on this thread and others. Please keep your negative comments to yourself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz*
> 
> those don't even look like water stains.. how does it even get to so many parts of the card.


well luckily i know what water stains look like and those are.... idk, lets see..its liquid...it was leaking.. leaked down onto the graphic card? what does it have to be magic? seriously people with these negative ass comments.


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> well fortunately for me your opinion doesn't really matter in this situation.Did you not read where i said my GPU was acting funny with its clocks and that its overheating kid? and what counts as significant water to you exactly? does it need to be at the bottom of a pool to count as significant? are you 13?
> .


I dont know what "acting funny" means for a GPU. ALl GPU downclock/upclock as needed. Overheating? show us video. Take pictures showing it is overheating.

So far you have no convincing evidence that the EK predator damaged your GPU.

Quit scamming EK. Its obvious.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> I dont know what "acting funny" means for a GPU. ALl GPU downclock/upclock as needed. Overheating? show us video. Take pictures showing it is overheating.
> 
> So far you have no convincing evidence that the EK predator damaged your GPU.
> 
> Quit scamming EK. Its obvious.


Go away troll.

Is there no way to block People on here admin?


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Go away troll.


Why would I troll you? its obvious what you are trying do to. If I were an EK rep looking at those pics, I would also question your claim that the Predator damaged your GPU. Also, when I asked you for a video or pictures of actual damage, you simple dismiss me as a troll.

With your attitude talking to akira749 like that, it goes to show your intentions of trying to gain from Ek's recall.

Prove me wrong.


----------



## Desolutional

Well swifty you could be a bit more civil about this, EK themselves will ask for the hardware before doing any reimbursement anyway. EK will test failed component(s) on site themselves to determine if they're faulty, after examining for water damage. Why would he lie if it's got to be sent to EK anyway? Corsair does exactly the same thing, they ask for photos of damage, then ask for the damaged components to be shipped to their testing site to be tested themselves on a test bench. If they determine water damage was the cause, they'll give you a reconditioned component or the equivalent in cash; *you probably won't get a brand new component*.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Well swifty you could be a bit more civil about this, EK themselves will ask for the hardware before doing any reimbursement anyway. EK will test failed component(s) on site themselves to determine if they're faulty, after examining for water damage. Why would he lie if it's got to be sent to EK anyway? Corsair does exactly the same thing, they ask for photos of damage, then ask for the damaged components to be shipped to their testing site to be tested themselves on a test bench. If they determine water damage was the cause, they'll give you a reconditioned component or the equivalent in cash; *you probably won't get a brand new component*.


exactly.. I guess he just want the be the center of attention. i have NOTHING to gain from this. ZERO.. if anything im losing a hell of an overclocker... and as far as posting a vid and further proof. its called im at work punk... dont come attacking me like you know me or my intentions you bastard. You are basically calling me a liar and you dont even know me.. anyone who looks at those pics can plainly see there is dried up coolant on my GPU's pcb.. if you cant put some glasses on or turn up your screens brightness.... if you arnt going to help out man, ****. seriously. And as far as my comment to Akira goes. I messaged him well before you came along and started your BS comments and apologized and explained to him my situation.. so dont come to me talking about how im talking to anyone when you YOURSELF have zero respect for other members on here. i dont come here for little kids and trolls commenting acting all bad ass over the inter-webs like they know people. you sound very immature and need to grow up.

On another note, This forum needs a Negative rep system.


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> exactly.. I guess he just want the be the center of attention. i have NOTHING to gain from this. ZERO.. if anything im losing a hell of an overclocker... and as far as posting a vid and further proof. its called im at work punk... dont come attacking me like you know me or my intentions you bastard. You are basically calling me a liar and you dont even know me.. anyone who looks at those pics can plainly see there is dried up coolant on my GPU's pcb.. if you cant put some glasses on or turn up your screens brightness.... if you arnt going to help out man, ****. seriously. And as far as my comment to Akira goes. I messaged him well before you came along and started your BS comments and apologized and explained to him my situation.. so dont come to me talking about how im talking to anyone when you YOURSELF have zero respect for other members on here. i dont come here for little kids and trolls commenting acting all bad ass over the inter-webs like they know people. you sound very immature and need to grow up.
> 
> On another note, This forum needs a Negative rep system.


Not to be rude. Just curious. Have you tried pulling it apart and cleaning everything with the back plate and cooler off? Its a good idea and it won't void any warranty the card might have.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> Not to be rude. Just curious. Have you tried pulling it apart and cleaning everything with the back plate and cooler off? Its a good idea and it won't void any warranty the card might have.


Thanks for the input. honestly i found out late last night about all this and have been at work since early this morning and haven't even had the time to mes with it.. i have since contacted EK and i plan on looking at it tonight... i was concerned if i cleaned it and it didn't do any good that then id have the issue of " oh, how do we know nothing was wrong with the card before hand" but i guess i can snaps some pics and maybe a vid of the damage and from there. i will be working on it threw the weekend and ill report back... I really appreciate anyone helping me and giving me input threw this , But if i read negative crap.. it really pisses me off and serves no purpose.


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Thanks for the input. honestly i found out late last night about all this and have been at work since early this morning and haven't even had the time to mes with it.. i have since contacted EK and i plan on looking at it tonight... i was concerned if i cleaned it and it didn't do any good that then id have the issue of " oh, how do we know nothing was wrong with the card before hand" but i guess i can snaps some pics and maybe a vid of the damage and from there. i will be working on it threw the weekend and ill report back... I really appreciate anyone helping me and giving me input threw this , But if i read negative crap.. it really pisses me off and serves no purpose.


Just document it as you take it apart. Should be able to see more evidence then with everything in the way. and then clean it. test it. See whats going on. Strange things do happen sometimes. Maybe the card had a problem at a perfect moment. It is rare that the none-conductive liquid would end up causing problems, but not impossible either. Years ago I built a system and the gpu started acting funny... because the loop was dripping on the back of the card every so often haha







that was a good one. Card was fine just cleaned off the back of the card and fixed the loop. Maybe those old 8800gtx cards were tougher.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> Just document it as you take it apart. Should be able to see more evidence then with everything in the way. and then clean it. test it. See whats going on. Strange things do happen sometimes. Maybe the card had a problem at a perfect moment. It is rare that the none-conductive liquid would end up causing problems, but not impossible either. Years ago I built a system and the gpu started acting funny... because the loop was dripping on the back of the card every so often haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was a good one. Card was fine just cleaned off the back of the card and fixed the loop. Maybe those old 8800gtx cards were tougher.


this is what im going to do. Ill try to mess with the settings some more... ill try a different PCI slot just for safe measure and ill try putting it in a different system to see if that makes a difference. if not then as a last measure ill take her apart and see whats up.. as far as i see i just need a small Philips? can i re-use the thermal pads? and also are there instructions out there for the disassembly of the G1? i remember seeing it somewhere just not sure where.


----------



## akira749

Please guys let's keep this thread clean an polite.









I personally never saw Alpina as someone who is trying to do something illegal but someone who's having issues like many other customers because of our Predators.

I'm already in contact (PM's) with him and everything is smooth.

Now it's friday and for me it's time for a cold one...


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> this is what im going to do. Ill try to mess with the settings some more... ill try a different PCI slot just for safe measure and ill try putting it in a different system to see if that makes a difference. if not then as a last measure ill take her apart and see whats up.. as far as i see i just need a small Philips? can i re-use the thermal pads? and also are there instructions out there for the disassembly of the G1? i remember seeing it somewhere just not sure where.


Shouldn't be too hard. Should just be a Philips. Thermal pads are reusable. Thermal paste for the gpu processor. Videocard coolers are not complex.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Now it's friday and for me it's time for a cold one...


Good idea, its been a long week for you guys i am sure









NCIX say's they expect to see a shipment of new models come in within the next two weeks.


----------



## kgarcia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yes the pump can handle an extra radiator.....and the reservoir of course


Perfect. Excellent news. Thanks! I'm just winging it.... My evo elite shipped today. Going to figure out the res, radiator, and other stuff this weekend. Farr more exciting then waiting for RMA, that's for sure.


----------



## KickAssCop

So I don't know if my shipment went out. The tracking given to me now shows that shipment is going to Canada.
I was promised that my shipment would go out yesterday with all 3 items. Guess not!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> So I don't know if my shipment went out. The tracking given to me now shows that shipment is going to Canada.
> I was promised that my shipment would go out yesterday with all 3 items. Guess not!


and where do you live?


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> and where do you live?


UAE


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> UAE


Bad ass. You Arabic ?


----------



## KickAssCop

Nope.


----------



## struttingsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> that Sucks... Im DEFINITILY not looking foreward to getting it out of my 760T... it was a pain with this hard drive cag:thumb:e in the way


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Yea i saw... thats what i plan on doing when i add a second pred. 360... love your build btw


Thanks! It's my first w/c build so glad you like it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgarcia*
> 
> Ok, you've changed my mind... I'm not doing an RMA. Guess it's time to go custom. I just ordered an Supremacy EVO Elite. Is that an EK-Res x3 110 you're using with the predator?
> You'll really have to forgive me. I own 6 AIOs, including a predator 360, but have never done custom due to price and time. Is it possible to add an X3 Res AND a 240mm CoolStream PE to the Predator 360 loop? I see StruttinSoul has the res with just the 360. I'm thinking the extra 240mm would keep a 4930k and dual 980s cool and quite at low fan rpm. I see some others talking about dual predators. I'd rather keep it simple with a single pump. I'm just not sure about the strength of the Predator's 6w DDC. My last setup had 3 AIOs running in a Fractal XL R2. I was being lazy. Didn't want to jump into custom. Well, here goes nothing.


Yep it is the EK-Res X3 110 that I'm using - filling it in the area I have mine is a pain in the butt so make sure you use swivel fittings if you mount in a similar location so you can flip the case upside down and fill it that way.. if that makes sense lol also glad I could inspire


----------



## KickAssCop

More updates. DHL came earlier and collected my leaking 360. Now awaiting my shipment/tracking number for the 1.1 360 and my block/backplate etc.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> UAE


Doh! That's a long way from Canada!

Did you checked if your tracking was updated?


----------



## KickAssCop

As I said, I don't have any updates. I will call on Monday to check what's up.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> As I said, I don't have any updates. I will call on Monday to check what's up.


I'm sending you a PM


----------



## Alpina 7

They never Gave me a tracking number till the morning my package arrived.. i ran the tracking number and it said out for delivery.


----------



## Metros

So I got sent a EK Predator 360mm from Scan (was an old faulty one) can I send this to EK for a EK Predator 360mm R1.1. I had this AIO and it leaked, I sent it back to Scan UK, who swapped it for a new one and sent me the old one back. Can I send you this old one for another EK Predator 360mm R1.1


----------



## hellr4isEr

@akira749 any idea when i'll see a batch arrive in retail stores again? they were pulled off the shelves of my IL microcenter (prob for being v1.0)


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> @akira749 any idea when i'll see a batch arrive in retail stores again? they were pulled off the shelves of my IL microcenter (prob for being v1.0)


Scan UK has the new R1.1 versions


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Scan UK has the new R1.1 versions


Thanks for the info. I am in no rush and I can wait..


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> So I got sent a EK Predator 360mm from Scan (was an old faulty one) can I send this to EK for a EK Predator 360mm R1.1. I had this AIO and it leaked, I sent it back to Scan UK, who swapped it for a new one and sent me the old one back. Can I send you this old one for another EK Predator 360mm R1.1


You're telling me that Scan sent you 2 units??? A 1.1 and 1.0???

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> @akira749 any idea when i'll see a batch arrive in retail stores again? they were pulled off the shelves of my IL microcenter (prob for being v1.0)


I don't know....i'll try to know


----------



## Cube Rhino

My predator 240mm with qdc came and I installed temporarily in my old HAF X case so dont mind the dust, fitting it into my ncase once it arrives











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



]





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



]



Notes:
Coming from the easy install of the DH-15 that I had in my old build this was a little more challenging to install. You have to remove the motherboard from the case and unscrew the cpu backplate and install this rubber backing thing and then route the new backplate through it. Once you're done that though it's a breeze to install and uninstall with just putting some washers on the thumbscrews and turning them til it's on.

I've never done a gpu waterblock install and it was extremely daunting for me at first. I don't know what I was thinking but in my mind you'd just take the old cooler off and slap this new waterblock on top and it would be done. Totally wrong! Once I started though it didn't really seem so bad, I actually enjoyed applying the thermal tape and paste. I do think I damaged the connector for my ac2.0 cooler on my 980ti, it was pretty much impossible to remove even with pliers and I couldn't find any documentation online on how to remove it, ill have to get some solder and wire and try to repair it but it's probably scrap, hopefully this doesn't void my warranty having to replace the fan unit.

For temps the max I've seen the cpu or gpu has been low 50s and that's overclocked cpu and gpu while gaming(ff14, skyrim, fo4) at 4k with low fan speeds(50% or so, inaudible to the ear). The vardar fans make a weird kind of buzzing or humming sound at a low frequency when I turn them up over 80% that I didn't experience with the noctuas even at full blast that I had on installed on my old h110i. Can anyone recommend some really quiet/quality fans? Else I'll go with the old noctuas as this is going in a build a few feet from my ears and probably will be maxed out most of the time in such a small case.

Man those QDCs are ugly! They are definitely going to get black plastidip before going into the new case, unless someone knows a better wait to detail them(acrylic paint or something?)


----------



## antonyfrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Scan UK has the new R1.1 versions


When did they tell you that they had stock? Got told they are waiting for it to arrive when I asked for an advanced replacement


----------



## KickAssCop

HOT DAMN! Wife just called and said some women sent porn pictures in a box from Slovenia. I was like WHAT...

But then she told me that two boxes arrived one big one and one small one. I am guessing that is the 1.1 Predator and the GPU block. Might be up and running tonight and will post pics.









That was like cross ship since DHL collected the 1.0 yesterday afternoon. NOT BAD EK.


----------



## Jyve

So I filed an rma earlier in the week. Got a text Friday that my 240 1.1 was shipped. Looks to be here on Monday!

I requested cross shipping in the rma and they accommodated no questions asked. I assume after it arrives that I'll get instructions on a pickup date.

Honestly, as helpful as they were if they wanted to email me a shipping label I wouldn't have a problem dropping it off at a storefront or something like that.

Quick question. In the new 1.1 does the cpu retention bracket still need to be removed and a different backplate installed? I'm certain the original is around here somewhere but I haven't actually looked for it.


----------



## Cube Rhino

I just got mine in the mail and the instructions said to remove it. It seemed like you could do it without though maybe?


----------



## Rubashka

you will need to install new backplate.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> You're telling me that Scan sent you 2 units??? A 1.1 and 1.0???
> I don't know....i'll try to know


It was before the recall. I sent back an EK Predator 360mm, due to leaking. I then received another one, however they also sent the broken one back to me, so I now have one sitting in the box (with all the parts) could I send this extra one to you (R 1.0) for the R 1.1 edition, as I cannot do anything with this extra cooler


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonyfrn*
> 
> When did they tell you that they had stock? Got told they are waiting for it to arrive when I asked for an advanced replacement


They have stock now


----------



## antonyfrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> They have stock now


Gonna call them in the morning then to send out the replacement seeing the old coolers in UPS's hands.


----------



## KickAssCop

Ok my impressions are all positive. Opened up the box. The 1.1 unit is made on 15th Jan. That is the same day that they shipped it out, so definitely someone did a QC and put that sticker on there. Good start. Then I see my other package was also included and I saved about 54 bucks shipping it all together in one box. Finally, the most important point was an open apology letter from the CEO. I am happy I gave EK another chance.

Now I have a predator 360, a FC 780 Classy block and a FC Classy backplate to install on my 5930K and finally go back to SLi with my new 980 Ti. I am too tired today to do anything so will set everything up tomorrow night and post some pictures.

Thus far, EK, you have won back my trust. Unless there is some major blunder on the blocks I don't see any discontent from my side. The RMA service was in all fairness the fastest and beat even Corsair's RMA service by a day (Corsair took full 8 days whereas, EK with its cross ship took 6 days). Sitting out of UAE, that is better service than what my local shops offer lol.

Fingers crossed that everything will go well with the build and that I can finally be up and running on the main.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cube Rhino*
> 
> My predator 240mm with qdc came and I installed temporarily in my old HAF X case so dont mind the dust, fitting it into my ncase once it arrives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> Notes:
> Coming from the easy install of the DH-15 that I had in my old build this was a little more challenging to install. You have to remove the motherboard from the case and unscrew the cpu backplate and install this rubber backing thing and then route the new backplate through it. Once you're done that though it's a breeze to install and uninstall with just putting some washers on the thumbscrews and turning them til it's on.
> 
> I've never done a gpu waterblock install and it was extremely daunting for me at first. I don't know what I was thinking but in my mind you'd just take the old cooler off and slap this new waterblock on top and it would be done. Totally wrong! Once I started though it didn't really seem so bad, I actually enjoyed applying the thermal tape and paste. I do think I damaged the connector for my ac2.0 cooler on my 980ti, it was pretty much impossible to remove even with pliers and I couldn't find any documentation online on how to remove it, ill have to get some solder and wire and try to repair it but it's probably scrap, hopefully this doesn't void my warranty having to replace the fan unit.
> 
> For temps the max I've seen the cpu or gpu has been low 50s and that's overclocked cpu and gpu while gaming(ff14, skyrim, fo4) at 4k with low fan speeds(50% or so, inaudible to the ear). The vardar fans make a weird kind of buzzing or humming sound at a low frequency when I turn them up over 80% that I didn't experience with the noctuas even at full blast that I had on installed on my old h110i. Can anyone recommend some really quiet/quality fans? Else I'll go with the old noctuas as this is going in a build a few feet from my ears and probably will be maxed out most of the time in such a small case.
> 
> Man those QDCs are ugly! They are definitely going to get black plastidip before going into the new case, unless someone knows a better wait to detail them(acrylic paint or something?)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> So I filed an rma earlier in the week. Got a text Friday that my 240 1.1 was shipped. Looks to be here on Monday!
> 
> I requested cross shipping in the rma and they accommodated no questions asked. I assume after it arrives that I'll get instructions on a pickup date.
> 
> Honestly, as helpful as they were if they wanted to email me a shipping label I wouldn't have a problem dropping it off at a storefront or something like that.
> 
> Quick question. In the new 1.1 does the cpu retention bracket still need to be removed and a different backplate installed? I'm certain the original is around here somewhere but I haven't actually looked for it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cube Rhino*
> 
> I just got mine in the mail and the instructions said to remove it. It seemed like you could do it without though maybe?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> you will need to install new backplate.


With the new mounting mechanism, you don't need to replace the original CPU backplate. Can one of you tell me where you saw this in the instructions...like which step?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It was before the recall. I sent back an EK Predator 360mm, due to leaking. I then received another one, however they also sent the broken one back to me, so I now have one sitting in the box (with all the parts) could I send this extra one to you (R 1.0) for the R 1.1 edition, as I cannot do anything with this extra cooler


Ok, i'm still very confused....do you currently have a Rev 1.1 on hands?

If possible take a picture of the box where you see the production date and the revision number.

You can't send us the old 1.0 since Scan UK will need this unit so they can return it to us and get a Rev 1.1 for it.....it's an inventory thing.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> With the new mounting mechanism, you don't need to replace the original CPU backplate. Can one of you tell me where you saw this in the instructions...like which step?
> Ok, i'm still very confused....do you currently have a Rev 1.1 on hands?
> 
> If possible take a picture of the box where you see the production date and the revision number.
> 
> You can't send us the old 1.0 since Scan UK will need this unit so they can return it to us and get a Rev 1.1 for it.....it's an inventory thing.


So this was before the R 1.1 came out, so let's say 1 month ago

I sent back EK Predator 360mm due to leak (let's call it Predator 1)

Scan then sent me a new EK Predator 360mm (let's call it Predator 2)

However then Scan sent me back Predator 1 as well. So now I have two EK Predators (one I need, the other is broken)

So can I send Predator 1 and Predator 2 back to you for the R 1.1 version


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> So this was before the R 1.1 came out, so let's say 1 month ago
> 
> I sent back EK Predator 360mm due to leak (let's call it Predator 1)
> 
> Scan then sent me a new EK Predator 360mm (let's call it Predator 2)
> 
> However then Scan sent me back Predator 1 as well. So now I have two EK Predators (one I need, the other is broken)
> 
> So can I send Predator 1 and Predator 2 back to you for the R 1.1 version


Ok so both units are Rev. 1.0

You will need to initiate the RMA with Scan since you bought it from them. They will then send you a Rev. 1.1 unit.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Ok so both units are Rev. 1.0
> 
> You will need to initiate the RMA with Scan since you bought it from them. They will then send you a Rev. 1.1 unit.


I think they were not supposed to give me back EK Predator 1, so now I just have a broken cooler sitting at home, as they will not RMA it. They RMA EK Predator 2 though


----------



## Cube Rhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> With the new mounting mechanism, you don't need to replace the original CPU backplate. Can one of you tell me where you saw this in the instructions...like which step?
> Ok, i'm still very confused....do you currently have a Rev 1.1 on hands?
> 
> If possible take a picture of the box where you see the production date and the revision number.
> 
> You can't send us the old 1.0 since Scan UK will need this unit so they can return it to us and get a Rev 1.1 for it.....it's an inventory thing.


Looking over it I was mistaken, I didn't remove the backplate at all just fit the rubber gasket thing over it.


----------



## struttingsoul

So.. I have been trying to figure out why I keep constantly getting bubbles in my system, I took a look at my fans and noticed some red stains so I took a closer look at the rad / pump and found this:




Now I am in the terrible position where I have created a custom loop, spent a whack of money on EK parts and will be without a computer and have to go through the pain of completely draining and dissembling the unit - EK-CEO did say I could reach out to him directly if I had problems and we'd sort it out so I'll go that route before I do anything else.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *struttingsoul*
> 
> So.. I have been trying to figure out why I keep constantly getting bubbles in my system, I took a look at my fans and noticed some red stains so I took a closer look at the rad / pump and found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am in the terrible position where I have created a custom loop, spent a whack of money on EK parts and will be without a computer and have to go through the pain of completely draining and dissembling the unit - EK-CEO did say I could reach out to him directly if I had problems and we'd sort it out so I'll go that route before I do anything else.


Is this on the R 1.1 version


----------



## struttingsoul

Nope that is R1.0 version that I built a custom loop off of - however if they didn't re-think / re-do the gaskets on the pump area they could have issues with the R1.1 I don't want to speculate though.


----------



## Alpina 7

OK. so i have been using my Revision 1.1 360 for 2 days now and i must say again i am impressed with how clean and "heavy duty" of a product this cooler is. it even came with an apology letter from the CEO signed and everything. if that's not professional IDK what is. so far my CPU is running a cool 3-4 degrees cooler and is even quieter if that's possible... and the new mounting mechanism for the 2011 (-3) is very easy to use. i like it much better. i have high hopes that this unit wont leak and just for safe measure im leaving my CPU block wrapped in paper towels for a week. so far 2 days zero leaks... im definitely a happy customer.

now if only i could figure out why my GPU is idling in the high 50's to low 60's









this is it at idle?


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> OK. so i have been using my Revision 1.1 360 for 2 days now and i must say again i am impressed with how clean and "heavy duty" of a product this cooler is. it even came with an apology letter from the CEO signed and everything. if that's not professional IDK what is. so far my CPU is running a cool 3-4 degrees cooler and is even quieter if that's possible... and the new mounting mechanism for the 2011 (-3) is very easy to use. i like it much better. i have high hopes that this unit wont leak and just for safe measure im leaving my CPU block wrapped in paper towels for a week. so far 2 days zero leaks... im definitely a happy customer.
> 
> now if only i could figure out why my GPU is idling in the high 50's to low 60's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is it at idle?


Looks like you core and mem clock are running at full speeds. Have you checked to see if you have process/application causing your GPU to run at those speeds ?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Looks like you core and mem clock are running at full speeds. Have you checked to see if you have process/application causing your GPU to run at those speeds ?


I don't see anything honestly. Don't even know what I'm looking for. Nothing stands out for sure ..

Any other ideas? Now that you mention it I AM used to it down clocking when not in use. Not running sukk speed even at idle ? Cmon guys someone knows the answer lol


----------



## sWaY20

If I get another ek qdc for the 240 and hook it up to the 360 loop with the cpu and 2 gpus, there's no issues I'm missing correct? Having 2 pumps going together would cool pretty well I'm thinking? Was thinking about doing 240 just for the cpu but since I can get those qdc it should be better that way imo.


----------



## struttingsoul

Just an FYI for everyone - EK-CEO confirmed that they changed out the seals in the pump area in R1.1 as well, he's also currently working with me to arrange a replacement of the pump/rad part of the predator


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> OK. so i have been using my Revision 1.1 360 for 2 days now and i must say again i am impressed with how clean and "heavy duty" of a product this cooler is. it even came with an apology letter from the CEO signed and everything. if that's not professional IDK what is. so far my CPU is running a cool 3-4 degrees cooler and is even quieter if that's possible... and the new mounting mechanism for the 2011 (-3) is very easy to use. i like it much better. i have high hopes that this unit wont leak and just for safe measure im leaving my CPU block wrapped in paper towels for a week. so far 2 days zero leaks... im definitely a happy customer.
> 
> now if only i could figure out why my GPU is idling in the high 50's to low 60's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is it at idle?


My cousin just told me about the same issue he's having with his graphics card... are u using that 980ti in ur sig? He's using a powercolor 290x and it just started happening.. maybe there's a connection..


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> My cousin just told me about the same issue he's having with his graphics card... are u using that 980ti in ur sig? He's using a powercolor 290x and it just started happening.. maybe there's a connection..


Yea man. 980Ti G1


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Yea man. 980Ti G1


ah his issue is 0% load and running at like 50c nevermind.. he's gonna RMA it..

Anyways u should try loading into safe mode and seeing if it still has that issue? Maybe you got one of those bitcoin miner virus things.. Maybe load up a live linux or Windows-to-go USB that's clean and see if still having the same issue? Can also put into a diff pc and check..


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> ah his issue is 0% load and running at like 50c nevermind.. he's gonna RMA it..
> 
> Anyways u should try loading into safe mode and seeing if it still has that issue? Maybe you got one of those bitcoin miner virus things.. Maybe load up a live linux or Windows-to-go USB that's clean and see if still having the same issue? Can also put into a diff pc and check..


Thanks for the input man. So far I've checked for malware and viruses with no luck.. I suppose I could try loading in safe mode hadn't thought of that... Great idea! ????


----------



## Iceman2733

Has anyone done any modifying of the factory tubes? I wasthinking about switching to hard line just to help the looks a little but I am not sure if it would be worth the hassle of it all.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Thanks for the input man. So far I've checked for malware and viruses with no luck.. I suppose I could try loading in safe mode hadn't thought of that... Great idea! ????


It's a good idea to keep a live Linux USB or Windows to go USB around for diagnostic purposes. I used WintoUSB to create mine using Windows 8.1 Pro. I loaded a bunch of diagnostic and benchmark tools and it can be booted onto computers with USB3. If you use a nice USB drive like the Sandisk Extreme it's SSD like quick. Great way to test things.

http://www.easyuefi.com/wintousb/

good luck bro!


----------



## timecookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> OK. so i have been using my Revision 1.1 360 for 2 days now and i must say again i am impressed with how clean and "heavy duty" of a product this cooler is. it even came with an apology letter from the CEO signed and everything. if that's not professional IDK what is. so far my CPU is running a cool 3-4 degrees cooler and is even quieter if that's possible... and the new mounting mechanism for the 2011 (-3) is very easy to use. i like it much better. i have high hopes that this unit wont leak and just for safe measure im leaving my CPU block wrapped in paper towels for a week. so far 2 days zero leaks... im definitely a happy customer.
> 
> now if only i could figure out why my GPU is idling in the high 50's to low 60's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is it at idle?


If you're running 144hz on desktop, try lower and reboot see if that help. I had that issue.


----------



## antonyfrn

The revision 1.1 have they improved the tubing length? As I felt it was a bit tight when installed in my 900D.

Also how would I stand if I was to replace the water block with the M8 hero monoblock? Would the existing fittings be fine? Also would I be safe changing the tubing to clear?

Does anyone know where to find them cable ties used on the fans, as I'm thinking of running the pump separately. As I was thinking of push and pull, but not seen much info on if it's worth it on the 360.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timecookie*
> 
> If you're running 144hz on desktop, try lower and reboot see if that help. I had that issue.


Exactly this .
latest drivers only fixed some 144hz setups


----------



## Cube Rhino

Anyone replace the stock fans on the 240 with anything else and can comment on the noise? Looking specifically at noctua NF-F12 PWM fans as I can't stand the vardars at high(60%+) RPM, sounds like a spaceship.


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cube Rhino*
> 
> Anyone replace the stock fans on the 240 with anything else and can comment on the noise? Looking specifically at noctua NF-F12 PWM fans as I can't stand the vardars at high(60%+) RPM, sounds like a spaceship.


I thought about it and I haven't installed my 360 yet. I see a lot of praise for the Vardar fans, however they seem to suffer a bit from irregular motor noise as so many other fans do. Noctua doesn't seem to have this problem (unless they get really old).


----------



## Cube Rhino

Installed and controlling them manually via speedfan as my bios controls are meh at best, around 1200rpm and less the noise is acceptable and cooling is pretty good. But anything above that and its a sound almost like a small drone flying around!


----------



## d0mmie

What's the proper way to unscrew those rotary fittings on the Predator AIO, if one wanted to change the tubing? Can I just hold tight onto the tube and then screw them counter-clockwise? Or should they be unscrewed at the bottom with a wrench?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonyfrn*
> 
> The revision 1.1 have they improved the tubing length? As I felt it was a bit tight when installed in my 900D.
> 
> Also how would I stand if I was to replace the water block with the M8 hero monoblock? Would the existing fittings be fine? Also would I be safe changing the tubing to clear?
> 
> Does anyone know where to find them cable ties used on the fans, as I'm thinking of running the pump separately. As I was thinking of push and pull, but not seen much info on if it's worth it on the 360.


Tube length is the same.

Yes the existing fittings could be used on the monoblock and yes you can change the ZMT tubing for clear tubing....as long as you keep the same tubing size (3/8 x 5/8).


----------



## antonyfrn

Cheers!


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Tube length is the same.
> 
> Yes the existing fittings could be used on the monoblock and yes you can change the ZMT tubing for clear tubing....as long as you keep the same tubing size (3/8 x 5/8).


Can you answer my question on post #3293


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cube Rhino*
> 
> Installed and controlling them manually via speedfan as my bios controls are meh at best, around 1200rpm and less the noise is acceptable and cooling is pretty good. But anything above that and its a sound almost like a small drone flying around!


Yup 1200 rpm is the optimal setting for me as well.


----------



## Metros

I have the EK Predator 360mm R 1.1, however it has a build date of 29/12/15 is this still fine.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Can you answer my question on post #3293


Oops sorry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> If I get another ek qdc for the 240 and hook it up to the 360 loop with the cpu and 2 gpus, there's no issues I'm missing correct? Having 2 pumps going together would cool pretty well I'm thinking? Was thinking about doing 240 just for the cpu but since I can get those qdc it should be better that way imo.


Having 2 pumps will give you pump redundancy and more head pressure but not necessarily a big up in temps!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> If I get another ek qdc for the 240 and hook it up to the 360 loop with the cpu and 2 gpus, there's no issues I'm missing correct? Having 2 pumps going together would cool pretty well I'm thinking? Was thinking about doing 240 just for the cpu but since I can get those qdc it should be better that way imo.


I thought of two 360s for a CPU and two GPUs using the QDCs but then you'd have an extra CPU block attached to one of them unless you drained them and messed with the hoses.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timecookie*
> 
> If you're running 144hz on desktop, try lower and reboot see if that help. I had that issue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Exactly this .
> latest drivers only fixed some 144hz setups


Yea my monitor is a 60Hz ips monitor... =(


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Oops sorry
> Having 2 pumps will give you pump redundancy and more head pressure but not necessarily a big up in temps!


Better than running all that off of just one 360 though. I just want simple and easy with all this, got tired of my custom loop. I just want to "set it , and forget it".

Separate question, I sent a gpu block your way to get pre filled, it's been custom clearance for a week now, how long does that take? It's in Slovenia.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Better than running all that off of just one 360 though. I just want simple and easy with all this, got tired of my custom loop. I just want to "set it , and forget it".
> 
> Separate question, I sent a gpu block your way to get pre filled, it's been custom clearance for a week now, how long does that take? It's in Slovenia.


Since I don't live in Slovenia I don't know...maybe @andrejEKWB or @EK-CEO can answer this


----------



## Alpina 7

I have a question for someone With EK... since my GPU seems to want to idle at high temps now a days, i guess its time to go ahead and get a water Block for it. since im running a Pred. 360 i want to get a pre-filled water block to connect to it as well, Then eventually add another Pred. 360 and change all the hoses to clear.

so my question is, after looking at EK's store.. they dont have a copper/clear full cover water block for my 980TI (gigabyte 980TI G1 Gaming)... was wondering when this option will be available? or if it can be made for me? even at an extra price? And What size clear hose do i need?

Also, was looking today, and for some reason the option to Add QDC isn't there? https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-wf3-nickel?SID=34ran70lbn5v6l5v1hoodhkvt1

thanks in advance


----------



## kilo7echo

Following this thread for the last few weeks just cringing that i have to take my whole rig apart just to check for leaks. Today i took it apart and started the RMA process. Its beyond frustrating that after purchasing a premium product i have to take it all apart and send my rev 1.0 back in. Hopefully the RMA process is speedy and i am able to get my rig back and up and running soon.


----------



## SrMapache

Hi I have open the RMA past thursday, this morning my RMA was aproved and they are going to send it with other stuff i bought in the store (cross shipping)
I want to thank all the ekwb staff for their customer service ??


----------



## HatallaS

Been a week since I sub my RMA and still no news.


----------



## swiftypoison

Just to clarify, I bought my Predator from Altex Electronics. I submitted my RMA and this morning, EK rep said I need to take it back to Altex for exchange. Well, they dont have any in stock and said they dont expect shipment until mid February. I bought it back in October. Can Ek just cross ship it to me instead of waiting for Altex? That and they guy from Altex asked if I had my receipt (i dont).


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Been a week since I sub my RMA and still no news.


That's strange. My own experience as well as those posted here seems pretty quick is the average story.

I submitted my rma early last week and my replacement is out for delivery as I type. Not sure if it matters but I did request cross shipping so they approved the rma and then promptly sent out my 240 1.1. As soon as I get instructions I'll ship my 1.0 back to em.

Here's to hoping I can find my original backplate in short order.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Been a week since I sub my RMA and still no news.


I'm in the same boat. I haven't heard anything yet(Sent the RMA in last week too). Most likely very busy dealing with all the RMA's at one time.


----------



## kilo7echo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I haven't heard anything yet(Sent the RMA in last week too). Most likely very busy dealing with all the RMA's at one time.


Yeah no doubt they are really busy but that still stinks to wait that long. Might have to go back to the corsair cooler in the mean time because waiting 1-2weeks to get the product back again is a long wait. Stinks that its a pain to put it all back together again.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Yea my monitor is a 60Hz ips monitor... =(


Have you tried different drivers ?


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I haven't heard anything yet(Sent the RMA in last week too). Most likely very busy dealing with all the RMA's at one time.


Yeah same for me as well ...


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Been a week since I sub my RMA and still no news.


Same. I received an answer shortly after opening the ticket saying they would like to exchange my Predator and arrange a pickup on my address on EK costs, and was asked to confirm my contact data and give them a suitable time/date for the pickup this week. Then I said I was available this Monday morning, requested cross shipping, and haven't heard of them anymore. I understand they are very busy, but a week of waiting is a _bit_ too much in my opinion.


----------



## Alpina 7

So ive let my PC run continuously for the past few days with no leaks so far for my 1.1 revision... so far so good.

When i got home tonight i turned the PC on and its been sitting for now for around an hour and a half and im proud to report my idle temps as of now... good god people







:thumb:

cant wait to add my reservoir and 2nd Predator 360


----------



## KickAssCop

Call them for instant gratification.


----------



## Iceman2733

Anyone having issues with weird fan noise? My revision 1.0 had a very loud clicking from one of the fans, my 1.1 360 now has a fan that has a very odd bearing noise to it. At low RPM you can see it is def not spinning as fast as the others, I am hoping EK will replace this fan for me as the unit isn't 2 weeks old.


----------



## ufokillerz

this whole oring issue has me really paranoid with my predator 360. switched the oring already for the waterblock but now i have to possibly worry about the oriing for the pump.
100% sure i'm returning my predator.. I have lost faith in the predator, but not in ekwb.

my replacement will consist of a pair of 360mm XE radiators, the D5 140 pump/res, and EK block for my 980ti, Sadly not using a EK cpu block because of this whole thing. Can't wait to go full custom, woot! and ordered a caselabs s8 while i was at it...


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz*
> 
> this whole oring issue has me really paranoid with my predator 360. switched the oring already for the waterblock but now i have to possibly worry about the oriing for the pump.
> 100% sure i'm returning my predator.. I have lost faith in the predator, but not in ekwb.
> 
> my replacement will consist of a pair of 360mm XE radiators, the D5 140 pump/res, and EK block for my 980ti, Sadly not using a EK cpu block because of this whole thing. Can't wait to go full custom, woot! and ordered a caselabs s8 while i was at it...


I highly suggest you get the EK-Supremacy EVO. CPU water blocks that are sold with kits or separately are not affected by this issue.


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cube Rhino*
> 
> Anyone replace the stock fans on the 240 with anything else and can comment on the noise? Looking specifically at noctua NF-F12 PWM fans as I can't stand the vardars at high(60%+) RPM, sounds like a spaceship.


Noctua f12s have HORRID motor noise on higher rpm. Dont even consider them.

Vardars are much better in that regard. Tested Er ones vs ippc noct, sold noctuas that day.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Just to clarify, I bought my Predator from Altex Electronics. I submitted my RMA and this morning, EK rep said I need to take it back to Altex for exchange. Well, they dont have any in stock and said they dont expect shipment until mid February. I bought it back in October. Can Ek just cross ship it to me instead of waiting for Altex? That and they guy from Altex asked if I had my receipt (i dont).


You don't have your receipt? Did you bought it directly from an Altex Store or from Amazon? If it's from Amazon, your should have an history of your purchases online. Also, since the unit has been bought from a reseller you need to do the RMA with them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Been a week since I sub my RMA and still no news.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I haven't heard anything yet(Sent the RMA in last week too). Most likely very busy dealing with all the RMA's at one time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Yeah same for me as well ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Same. I received an answer shortly after opening the ticket saying they would like to exchange my Predator and arrange a pickup on my address on EK costs, and was asked to confirm my contact data and give them a suitable time/date for the pickup this week. Then I said I was available this Monday morning, requested cross shipping, and haven't heard of them anymore. I understand they are very busy, but a week of waiting is a _bit_ too much in my opinion.


Sorry for the delays everyone but all RMA's will be handled it's just so crazy out there right now.


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> So ive let my PC run continuously for the past few days with no leaks so far for my 1.1 revision... so far so good.
> 
> When i got home tonight i turned the PC on and its been sitting for now for around an hour and a half and im proud to report my idle temps as of now... good god people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> cant wait to add my reservoir and 2nd Predator 360


Wow great temps on the CPU Im getting mine delivered today with Scan so fingers crossed its a REV 1.1 as they promised


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> You don't have your receipt? Did you bought it directly from an Altex Store or from Amazon? If it's from Amazon, your should have an history of your purchases online. Also, since the unit has been bought from a reseller you need to do the RMA with them.
> 
> Sorry for the delays everyone but all RMA's will be handled it's just so crazy out there right now.


Thanks for the info. I got an update to the RMA, and the EK rep said Altex should have them in the next few days, not until Fed. Looks like they are speeding up shipments. Also, I submitted my order online thru Altex so luckly, I reference back to that order since I did in store pick up.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Sorry for the delays everyone but all RMA's will be handled it's just so crazy out there right now.


No worries, I just got my tracking number today.


----------



## iammurphy

Really disappointed with DHL, take 2 days to get to Canada from Slovenia and then it gets all messed up. Says they made an attempt at 8:30 pm last night meanwhile there was 2 cars in driveway and 5 people home .... Ill be really upset if they don't deliver it today. Really need to get my system back up and running


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Wow great temps on the CPU Im getting mine delivered today with Scan so fingers crossed its a REV 1.1 as they promised


Thank you. i though so as well. Im curious to see what temps other people are getting with 1.1, im very happy with 22c









keep us posted


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Thank you. i though so as well. Im curious to see what temps other people are getting with 1.1, im very happy with 22c


How are your load temps with h264 after 10mins? What Vcore you running for that?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> How are your load temps with h264 after 10mins? What Vcore you running for that?


only test i have ran so far since i put in my new cooler is Real Bench... i ran it for 1 hour.. my highest CPU temps where 63c @ 1.26v on the core. (1375Mhz)


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> So ive let my PC run continuously for the past few days with no leaks so far for my 1.1 revision... so far so good.
> 
> When i got home tonight i turned the PC on and its been sitting for now for around an hour and a half and im proud to report my idle temps as of now... good god people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> cant wait to add my reservoir and 2nd Predator 360


Hmm I like your temps











Don't mind the absolutely garbage GPU.. in the middle of pc changes haha


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> Hmm I like your temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the absolutely garbage GPU.. in the middle of pc changes haha


740!!! hahaha thats awesome man. i miss my old 740... was a beast of a card for its time









you know i have an issue with the cam software , it doesn't my second SSD and the first one you see in the pic constantly changes from drive to drive like its got a mind of its own.

another issue i have with the software is even when im running something on my GPU it shows 0% load.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> 740!!! hahaha thats awesome man. i miss my old 740... was a beast of a card for its time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know i have an issue with the cam software , it doesn't my second SSD and the first one you see in the pic constantly changes from drive to drive like its got a mind of its own.
> 
> another issue i have with the software is even when im running something on my GPU it shows 0% load.


Ya the CAM software still working out bugs and stuff. The last revision before this was absolute garbage. Use RealTemp for CPU temps (use RealTempGT.exe in the zip for 6-core) and GPU-Z or GPU OCing program for GPU info. How are your load temps?

edit: i see you answered that haha


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> Ya the CAM software still working out bugs and stuff. The last revision before this was absolute garbage. Use RealTemp for CPU temps (use RealTempGT.exe in the zip for 6-core) and GPU-Z or GPU OCing program for GPU info. How are your load temps?
> 
> edit: i see you answered that haha


Oh yea, Your right about that... it was absolute garbage. the new update made a world of difference to me. a lot cleaner interface too. im sure it will get better and better overall its a great program, cant wait to see where its at a year from now .


----------



## Razzaa

Any noticeable difference changing the Vardar fans to a push configuration drawing cold air from outside instead of the pull config where it draws air from within the PC?


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Any noticeable difference changing the Vardar fans to a push configuration drawing cold air from outside instead of the pull config where it draws air from within the PC?


That's how I'm running mine (radiator in the front of the case with fans setup as push). I don't really have anything to compare it to though because I flipped the fans around the moment I took the Predator out of the box.


----------



## Jyve

Any ek guys here have any idea what I'm supposed to do with my Rev 1.0 now that I've received my 1.1? I've gotten no instruction as of yet.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Any noticeable difference changing the Vardar fans to a push configuration drawing cold air from outside instead of the pull config where it draws air from within the PC?


I tried it and it made a significant difference in temperature. It dropped around 7 degrees from my idle and load temps.


----------



## iammurphy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I tried it and it made a significant difference in temperature. It dropped around 7 degrees from my idle and load temps.


If gpu and cpu are on same loop the difference between the two should be negligible as there inst much to heat up inside the case


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iammurphy*
> 
> If gpu and cpu are on same loop the difference between the two should be negligible as there inst much to heat up inside the case


Only the cpu was being cooled by the Predator so the heat of the gpu was affecting my cpu temps.


----------



## antonyfrn

Finally got Scan to ship my RMA total joke, worse RMA experience I've had with any company I do hope EKWB review the RMA process when it comes to resellers. I will advise people not to buy from scan after the fun and games I've had when it comes to EKWB products I would suggest buying direct cut the middle man out.

I do hope there is no issues with my replacement when it comes tomorrow, as I never want to deal with Scan again when it comes to RMAs.


----------



## Razzaa

They removed the option for pre filled GPU blocks with QDC on the EK web site!!! I was just about to pick one up


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> They removed the option for pre filled GPU blocks with QDC on the EK web site!!! I was just about to pick one up


With all the RMAs and issues with the 1st revision, I'd hold off until they fix their stuff up to guarantee that QDC won't be an issue. It will cost the same with or without QDC so best thing to do is wait at this point.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> They removed the option for pre filled GPU blocks with QDC on the EK web site!!! I was just about to pick one up


I saw that too. was wondering why they did this? i hope they dont plan on discontinuing it.. thats the whole reason i bought the predator was because of he option to expand.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Any ek guys here have any idea what I'm supposed to do with my Rev 1.0 now that I've received my 1.1? I've gotten no instruction as of yet.


You will receive informations from us to arrange a pickup for it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> They removed the option for pre filled GPU blocks with QDC on the EK web site!!! I was just about to pick one up


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I saw that too. was wondering why they did this? i hope they dont plan on discontinuing it.. thats the whole reason i bought the predator was because of he option to expand.


Sorry guys we are out of stock of a piece needed to build the Prefilled GPU blocks. We hope to get some stock soon.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Only the cpu was being cooled by the Predator so the heat of the gpu was affecting my cpu temps.


I just flipped my fans and my temps dropped significantly as well.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Wow great temps on the CPU Im getting mine delivered today with Scan so fingers crossed its a REV 1.1 as they promised


Might want to check the date, I got one from Scan, it had December 2015 on it, with R 1.1, EK said to RMA it and only get the January 2016 versions


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Might want to check the date, I got one from Scan, it had December 2015 on it, with R 1.1, EK said to RMA it and only get the January 2016 versions


True


----------



## antonyfrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Might want to check the date, I got one from Scan, it had December 2015 on it, with R 1.1, EK said to RMA it and only get the January 2016 versions


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> True


Will R1.1 units with that date have issues?


----------



## andrej124

Hi guys,

pre-filled water blocks are currently disabled, because we don't have EK-AF Angled 90 degrees fittings in stock. We get them mid-March or sooner, and then we can continue with the sale of pre-filled GPU water blocks.

We'll post a notice today.


----------



## KickAssCop

Glad I got my block in time lol.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> pre-filled water blocks are currently disabled, because we don't have EK-AF Angled 90 degrees fittings in stock. We get them mid-March or sooner, and then we can continue with the sale of pre-filled GPU water blocks.
> 
> We'll post a notice today.


I hope mine was set aside, I shipped my gpu block there a month ago, and requested another at same time. Ill be really pissed if I have to wait 2 months. My block has been sitting in customs for over a week now.


----------



## ZaRMaN

Hi,

I received the EK Predator 360 v1.1. Where I can see the date ?.

Thanks!


----------



## Tonza

Anyone here cooling Haswell-E + 980Ti (or similar) with a single 360 predator? How are the temps. Sent my 240 back to my local shop and they sent me 360 in exhange since i changed my mind and will add my GPU also when blocks are available.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Anyone here cooling Haswell-E + 980Ti (or similar) with a single 360 predator? How are the temps. Sent my 240 back to my local shop and they sent me 360 in exhange since i changed my mind and will add my GPU also when blocks are available.


On my previous rig (rvz01 case) I had predator 240 cooling an i7-4790k delidded (OC 4.6 v1.170) and an MSI GTX 980 ti gaming (OC 1651 clock 4000 mem)

Aida 64 after 1 hour show 61ºC in the hottest core. idle at 29ºC

Assasin Creed Syndicate after two hours playing at 2k GPU max temp 49ºC

The main problem was that predator was sitting on top of the RVZ01 case, outside. You can see the photo in the recent images of this thread.

Now I am building same rig in a Phanteks Evolv itx, I have added another 240 rad in the loop.


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Might want to check the date, I got one from Scan, it had December 2015 on it, with R 1.1, EK said to RMA it and only get the January 2016 versions


Ive got mine but not opened it yet and from the label it says R1.1 but no build date??? only a silver label saying 06011672 which is the OC number

I was told by the sales guys that the stock only came into scan on Friday 15/01 So am I good??????


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonyfrn*
> 
> Will R1.1 units with that date have issues?


This is a worry and very misleading as EK stated that REV 1.0 has the issue not 1.1 now its potentially REV1.1 December manufacturing date

Can we please have some clarification

Cheers

Derek


----------



## ZaRMaN

My EK Predator 360 v1.1 does not indicate the date of manufacture :|


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Ive got mine but not opened it yet and from the label it says R1.1 but no build date??? only a silver label saying 06011672 which is the OC number
> 
> I was told by the sales guys that the stock only came into scan on Friday 15/01 So am I good??????


The oc number is the build date, yours was built Jan 6, 0106. Their date is backwards.


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> The oc number is the build date, yours was built Jan 6, 0106. Their date is backwards.


Hi thanks for the confirmation I was worried for a minute and was on the phone to Scan to find out when my 360 did actually came into them

Im now happy that I have a good unit and coming from a swiftech h320 Im hoping this works out to be a better cooler temps wise as for looks it knocks the socks off Swiftech


----------



## SECTORTWO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I have the EK Predator 360mm R 1.1, however it has a build date of 29/12/15 is this still fine.


Ditto. I have the same question. Mine is R1.1 from the 29/12/15 batch too. Is this affected?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonyfrn*
> 
> Will R1.1 units with that date have issues?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SECTORTWO*
> 
> Ditto. I have the same question. Mine is R1.1 from the 29/12/15 batch too. Is this affected?


Just to be sure, yes it would be better to RMA it so this way you will have a R1.1 dated from 2016.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I received the EK Predator 360 v1.1. Where I can see the date ?.
> 
> Thanks!


Like you can see in the picture of delpy8 below, it's the first 6 numbers on the silver sticker. Date format is DDMMYY
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*


----------



## Evil Penguin

I received my 240 yesterday (rev. 1.1) and it came like this:





Is that normal?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> I received my 240 yesterday (rev. 1.1) and it came like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that normal?


What is it exactly?

Water or something else?


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> What is it exactly?
> 
> Water or something else?


The liquid the unit is filled with I believe.


----------



## andrej124

@Evil Penguin: you have a PM.


----------



## iammurphy

Got my new unit last night, Temperatures are slightly lower and it is quieter on slower fan speeds. At high speeds there is a loud noise from fans sounds almost like a bearing. My new unit did not come with 4 pin or the power cable so I just reused my old ones. Still terrified it will leak but ill deal with it when it happens.

I had asked for some LEDS to be shipped with it and EK came through. Have the block illuminated in white now happy overall but dam is the evolv atx ever a chore to fit the 360


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iammurphy*
> 
> Got my new unit last night, Temperatures are slightly lower and it is quieter on slower fan speeds. At high speeds there is a loud noise from fans sounds almost like a bearing. My new unit did not come with 4 pin or the power cable so I just reused my old ones. Still terrified it will leak but ill deal with it when it happens.
> 
> I had asked for some LEDS to be shipped with it and EK came through. Have the block illuminated in white now happy overall but dam is the evolv atx ever a chore to fit the 360


You can add leds? I did not know that do you have a link to the leds on ek website


----------



## SECTORTWO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iammurphy*
> 
> Got my new unit last night, Temperatures are slightly lower and it is quieter on slower fan speeds. At high speeds there is a loud noise from fans sounds almost like a bearing. My new unit did not come with 4 pin or the power cable so I just reused my old ones. Still terrified it will leak but ill deal with it when it happens.
> 
> I had asked for some LEDS to be shipped with it and EK came through. Have the block illuminated in white now happy overall but dam is the evolv atx ever a chore to fit the 360


Out of curiousity, did you install it in the front or top of the Evolv ATX? If it's at the top, why was it a chore?


----------



## iammurphy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> You can add leds? I did not know that do you have a link to the leds on ek website


https://shop.ekwb.com/led-3mm-twin-ultra-white

They have other colors as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SECTORTWO*
> 
> Out of curiousity, did you install it in the front or top of the Evolv ATX? If it's at the top, why was it a chore?


Its installed in the top. I don't like the sliding tray, it reduces clearance and you really have to squeeze the 360 to fit with that rear fan still installed.


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iammurphy*
> 
> https://shop.ekwb.com/led-3mm-twin-ultra-white
> 
> They have other colors as well.
> Its installed in the top. I don't like the sliding tray, it reduces clearance and you really have to squeeze the 360 to fit with that rear fan still installed.


Thanks for that now for a silly question where do you fit them? I assume there is compatible holes on the block??


----------



## Alpina 7

Wanted to share some pics with you guys Of my 760T build. Its not finished yet. i still have plans to add another Predator 360 in the front. Add the Pre-filled water-block to my 980TI. Change all the hoses to clear. Add a reservoir and add Pastel Blood red to the mix =) and of course save more money and add another 980TI down the road =) Currently in talks with Avexir and hoping ill get sponsored from them and if so ill be changing out all my Ram and my SSD's for their ROG line of products

Let me know what you guys think. thumb.gif


----------



## SECTORTWO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iammurphy*
> 
> https://shop.ekwb.com/led-3mm-twin-ultra-white
> 
> They have other colors as well.
> Its installed in the top. I don't like the sliding tray, it reduces clearance and you really have to squeeze the 360 to fit with that rear fan still installed.


Gosh...that sounds annoying. Hopefully it will be less of a pain for me since I don't intend to install a rear fan.

Those LEDs sound like a cool addition too...any chance you could show us the inside of your rig?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SECTORTWO*
> 
> Gosh...that sounds annoying. Hopefully it will be less of a pain for me since I don't intend to install a rear fan.
> 
> Those LEDs sound like a cool addition too...any chance you could show us the inside of your rig?


i have them installed in my CPU block also, they look great. i went with the UV..


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Wanted to share some pics with you guys Of my 760T build. Its not finished yet. i still have plans to add another Predator 360 in the front. Add the Pre-filled water-block to my 980TI. Change all the hoses to clear. Add a reservoir and add Pastel Blood red to the mix =) and of course save more money and add another 980TI down the road =) Currently in talks with Avexir and hoping ill get sponsored from them and if so ill be changing out all my Ram and my SSD's for their ROG line of products
> 
> Let me know what you guys think. thumb.gif


Can I ask, why would you get a sponsor from them


----------



## KickAssCop

My Frankenstein is ready lol.







Took about 2.5 hours. First time installing a full water block on a card. Previously, have already put after market coolers or the NZXT solutions. I don't think I will ever have a card without a block again.

Temperatures are about 40 C on CPU and 45 C on GPU while gaming. My NZXT GPU is also running now cooler at around 55 C. Might need cleaning to bring it to sub-50 levels.

Overall very happy.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Can I ask, why would you get a sponsor from them


I have some pretty big plans for this build and even though it looks complete it is only about 50% done. i have been in talks with them for about a week and im trying to get a hold of their new line of ROG ram and their new SSD's... its for YouTube and local tech shows. we will see how it works out


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> My Frankenstein is ready lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took about 2.5 hours. First time installing a full water block on a card. Previously, have already put after market coolers or the NZXT solutions. I don't think I will ever have a card without a block again.
> 
> Temperatures are about 40 C on CPU and 45 C on GPU while gaming. My NZXT GPU is also running now cooler at around 55 C. Might need cleaning to bring it to sub-50 levels.
> 
> Overall very happy.


Got any pics of you applying thermal paste to it ?


----------



## iammurphy

I have no ideas how you guys are getting the temps you are. My 5930k at 4.3ghz @ 1.2v and 980ti at 1450 / 8000 during gaming are at low 60's idle is 26 - 32.


----------



## HatallaS

Well they finally replied and will be sending it back for a refund and going custom loop. Thanks EK thought I would share.

It's always nice to see an active company.


----------



## antonyfrn

Just some feedback on the Rev 1.1 for you guys at EKWB, just installed mine tonight noticed a couple of things

When fully tightening the stand off screws and mounting the water block my ASUS ROG M8 Hero wouldn't post I had to adjust the stand offs a bit and my mobo started to boot got a feeling some design work is needed on the rubber gasket or the bracket as its like something was touching something it shouldn't do.

When installing in a 900D at the top the tubing is very tight I do think you need to make it slightly longer two inches would improve things greatly

update
Found the little washers stuck in the nut used them and it sorted my boot problem out.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I haven't heard anything yet(Sent the RMA in last week too). Most likely very busy dealing with all the RMA's at one time.


They finally got back to me the other day. Saying it would ship out by the end of the week. It doesn't even sound like they want my R 1.0 back.

I will be interested to see if the new R 1.1 will drop my temps anymore. I already impressed with what 1.0 does with my hardware. Sits around 30 to 34C with XMP enabled. All the other AIO have used would Idle at around 38 to 42C.

I do have a smaller case, Cube sized one from Case-Labs.


----------



## charvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Wanted to share some pics with you guys Of my 760T build. Its not finished yet. i still have plans to add another Predator 360 in the front. Add the Pre-filled water-block to my 980TI. Change all the hoses to clear. Add a reservoir and add Pastel Blood red to the mix =) and of course save more money and add another 980TI down the road =) Currently in talks with Avexir and hoping ill get sponsored from them and if so ill be changing out all my Ram and my SSD's for their ROG line of products
> 
> Let me know what you guys think. thumb.gif


Are you using Quiet edition or performance edition SP 120s?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charvin*
> 
> Are you using Quiet edition or performance edition SP 120s?


Performance SP120's up top... AF120 on bottom and AF140 in rear... Cougars 140s for the front


----------



## iammurphy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SECTORTWO*
> 
> Gosh...that sounds annoying. Hopefully it will be less of a pain for me since I don't intend to install a rear fan.
> 
> Those LEDs sound like a cool addition too...any chance you could show us the inside of your rig?


Here are some pics for you !


----------



## SECTORTWO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> i have them installed in my CPU block also, they look great. i went with the UV..


That looks pretty sick...I like the way you hid the "excess" tubing too.


----------



## kgarcia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Well they finally replied and will be sending it back for a refund and going custom loop. Thanks EK thought I would share.
> 
> It's always nice to see an active company.


I'm doing the same. All in for a custom loop now. Micro Center wasn't getting back to me via phone or email. I finally went there and the manager said he hadn't been notified and wasn't aware. I ended up getting a credit for my 360. It had been over 30 days and they tried telling me that RMAs are typically done through the manufacturer so I also had to explain my back and forth wth EK and who's responsible for what. Shouldn't be so painful. Anyway, my EVO Elite arrived yesterday. Still waiting on my 2 980 strix blocks. I put the Micro Center credit towards a Revo D5, an X3 250 res, 2 360 coolstream PEs and I went with the same EK tubing and fittings that the predator uses. I figure why do a crazy loop based off the predator when I can just do a full custom, no predator. I'm still going to cut my other systems over to the predator 240 once things are ironed out and 1.1 has proven itself.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SECTORTWO*
> 
> That looks pretty sick...I like the way you hid the "excess" tubing too.


Thank you sir!


----------



## KickAssCop

My PC is like a Buddha right now, humming away. No more fan spin up and downs during gaming. I LOVE THIS!
I am glad I stuck with EK even after the mess up. They covered it nicely. If I have a leak now, I am going to go ape ....









Btw, Ass Creed Syndicate with SLi does work (averaging about 70+ fps now; previously 40-45). Finally my rig is complete.


----------



## sWaY20

I'm getting nice temps. My delidded 3770k oc to 4.5ghz @ 1.32v hottest core only gets 63c with Intel burn test. Idles at 21c, room temp is around 20c. My cpu was a lull warmer on my custom loop, so I'm pretty happy. Can't wait to add my gpu blocks now. I should also mention I'm doing push/pull, corsair af 120s pushing.

Yes I have a horrible cpu!!! Fixing to go x99


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> My PC is like a Buddha right now, humming away. No more fan spin up and downs during gaming. I LOVE THIS!
> I am glad I stuck with EK even after the mess up. They covered it nicely. If I have a leak now, I am going to go ape ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, Ass Creed Syndicate with SLi does work (averaging about 70+ fps now; previously 40-45). Finally my rig is complete.


Thank you for your patience KickAssCop! And thank you for staying our customer!


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Thank you for your patience KickAssCop! And thank you for staying our customer!


Thank you for standing behind your product. It is the reason I changed my decision from refund to investing more in your products


----------



## SrMapache

I have submitted my RMA past thursday, today I have recieved my new unit, only 1 week!!!

Thanks guys for such a great/fast customer service!!



Phanteks evolv itx build (40% done) Predator 240 (top/pull) + EKWB SE 240 (front/pull)


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgarcia*
> 
> I'm doing the same. All in for a custom loop now. Micro Center wasn't getting back to me via phone or email. I finally went there and the manager said he hadn't been notified and wasn't aware. I ended up getting a credit for my 360. It had been over 30 days and they tried telling me that RMAs are typically done through the manufacturer so I also had to explain my back and forth wth EK and who's responsible for what. Shouldn't be so painful.


I sooooo agree with you.

When did this event happened?


----------



## SECTORTWO

Getting my Predator 360 RMAed based on advice from the customer support guys.

Problem is, the local retailer that I got it from do not have any from the new production batch in stock and RMA-ing through them will take quite a while (and it's going to be a festive season where I am and everything is going to slow down). Can I just do a direct RMA with EK instead? Also, I hope that I don't have to pay my local tax again when I receive the replacement unit.









Thought of going custom but I'm looking for a setup where I do not have an additional res unit. Urgh. Looks like I'll have to delay my build yet again.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Have u guys shipped new units to Microcenter yet? I keep checking my local microcenter's web page but still nothing


----------



## Metros

Just received my EK Predator 360mm R 1.1, however the pump seems to have coil whine. What would you recommend to do.


----------



## Menno

I put it as an exhaust in the front. (Define S) to maintain a bit more silence. ? Bad idea? Tubbing just reached it lol. The evga 1200w plat is also a bit to tall for it but it still fits.

Pic is a bit older. Fury X is in first x16 slot now and rear fan now as intake for some flow. Temps at stock seems to be ok. (High 40's low 50's with both cpu and fury x). With some gaming.


----------



## Metros

This is my coil whine issue on the EK Predator 360mm

https://vid.me/D1Kq


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> This is my coil whine issue on the EK Predator 360mm
> 
> https://vid.me/D1Kq


Please contact our support team with this video link, they will check with R&D what can be the reason for this. All units are tested before shipped so we should have hear it if it would be whining right away.

Would you mind checking two things for me - can you reduce PWM to low percentage in Bios and let us know if the sounds disappears at low speed. And secondly would you mind laying down the Chassis so the pump would run in different position - does the sound disappear or change?

I suggest you send the link + answers to my questions to [email protected] and we will do all we can to fix it for your remotely if possible.

Thanks


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Please contact our support team with this video link, they will check with R&D what can be the reason for this. All units are tested before shipped so we should have hear it if it would be whining right away.
> 
> Would you mind checking two things for me - can you reduce PWM to low percentage in Bios and let us know if the sounds disappears at low speed. And secondly would you mind laying down the Chassis so the pump would run in different position - does the sound disappear or change?
> 
> I suggest you send the link + answers to my questions to [email protected] and we will do all we can to fix it for your remotely if possible.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks, sent them a response


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Please contact our support team with this video link, they will check with R&D what can be the reason for this. All units are tested before shipped so we should have hear it if it would be whining right away.
> 
> Would you mind checking two things for me - can you reduce PWM to low percentage in Bios and let us know if the sounds disappears at low speed. And secondly would you mind laying down the Chassis so the pump would run in different position - does the sound disappear or change?
> 
> I suggest you send the link + answers to my questions to [email protected] and we will do all we can to fix it for your remotely if possible.
> 
> Thanks


I sent a gpu block there a few weeks ago and it's been sitting in custom clearance for over a week now.


----------



## kgarcia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I sooooo agree with you.
> 
> When did this event happened?


Yesterday at Micro Center in Cambridge, MA. I first called MC last Tuesday after being advised by EKWB Igor. MC would ring endlessly and hang up on me. After an hour of that I did chat support with an MC rep. He took my info and paged it out to MC mangers for Cambridge. Nobody called back. I followed up a couple times with Igor. I was finally able to get through to MC store by phone last Thursday. Guy took my info and all of the details and I told him specifically to have his manager call me back so I can figure out what to do. Again, no call back. At that point I was going to keep the predator and just due a custom loop off it since I didn't feel like dealing with an RMA. Changed my mind over the weekend and solved the problem myself yesterday.

My nickel 980 strix blocks came today.







I'm curious, is the nickel strix backplate a polished mirror finish or is it flat/matte finish? I can't really tell from the pics I've found on Google. It's the last thing I need to order. I can't decide. I'd go with the nickel if it's a flat finish. I'm not interested in a polished or mirrored finish.


----------



## struttingsoul

Just wanted to post in here that it has been a pleasure dealing with EK-CEO on my pump leak issues with the unit I built a custom loop off of - very responsive and provided a quick turn around time for resolution







Definitely a huge fan of EK and the hard work the team puts in to both making their products and making things right.


----------



## Juts

Edit: Nevermind. The manual is great. You can connect the pump directly to the CPU header.

So I got my new 360 and everything is much better so far. I've got a few questions though now that I've had a chance to use one.

Currently I have the fans connected to a controller rather than the onboard PWM hub.

With only the pump on the predator's hub, no PWM signal is sent to the CPU header. Can I move the pump cable to fan header 1 on the hub so that its PWM/RPM signal is sent to the CPU header? If I can't do that, can i connect the pump directly to the CPU header or will the 6w draw be too much?


----------



## struttingsoul

/\ how come you're not just using the onboard headers and controlling with the mobo software?


----------



## Juts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *struttingsoul*
> 
> /\ how come you're not just using the onboard headers and controlling with the mobo software?


I wanted individual control of the pump and fans. I got tired of the fans ramping up when the pump does and vice versa. Using the NZXT Grid Plus I just set profiles that also base off of CPU temperature. I would rather hear a consistent sound than one that goes loud/quiet/loud/quiet. That software is also a lot better than Gigabytes fan control junk.


----------



## KickAssCop

So finally had the chance to over clock my system again. Temps are not impressive but ok. Hit 81 C in real bench. During 3dmark and gaming the CPU hovers in the low 60s.
The video card load temperatures are also decent with max 60 C whilst playing Ass Creed.

Not custom cooled equivalent temps but also not bad considering I have fans and pump set at 1100 RPMs.


----------



## jincuteguy

So between the Predator 360 vs the new Swiftech H320-X2 Prestige, which one is better ? Is there a review somewhere that compare these 2? thx.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So between the Predator 360 vs the new Swiftech H320-X2 Prestige, which one is better ? Is there a review somewhere that compare these 2? thx.


Ek's are better built in my opinion. I was debating between the two recently and decided to go with EK. Plus EK Customer service is amazing unlike Swiftech.

I haven't seen any reviews as of yet between the two. Only thing I will say is EK's 360 AIO is bigger due to where the pump and res is located. Also you can't do any push/pull on Swiftech AIO since the res/pump are block a big chuck of the bottom rad.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Ek's are better built in my opinion. I was debating between the two recently and decided to go with EK. Plus EK Customer service is amazing unlike Swiftech.
> 
> I haven't seen any reviews as of yet between the two. Only thing I will say is EK's 360 AIO is bigger due to where the pump and res is located. Also you can't do any push/pull on Swiftech AIO since the res/pump are block a big chuck of the bottom rad.


But doesn't the EK have issue with leaking? And yea you can't run push / pull with the Swiftech, but it does have a Reservoir so more fluid.
If EK doenst have the leaking issue, or did they fix it?


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Ek's are better built in my opinion. I was debating between the two recently and decided to go with EK. Plus EK Customer service is amazing unlike Swiftech.
> 
> I haven't seen any reviews as of yet between the two. Only thing I will say is EK's 360 AIO is bigger due to where the pump and res is located. Also you can't do any push/pull on Swiftech AIO since the res/pump are block a big chuck of the bottom rad.


I have never had a issue with swiftechs customer service always been good same as ek's.
The push pull configuration only gains a couple degrees in my testing but adds noise , if you have a thick radiator it helps but swiftechs are slim.
I think both will be on par in performance owners of the new swiftech are reporting 3-6deg improvement over the previous model so will be very close.
I say get whichever one you like the look of .
Just my 2cents

Edit also swiftech has clear tubes ,dye and controllable LEDs if that tickles your fancy to.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> I have never had a issue with swiftechs customer service always been good same as ek's.
> The push pull configuration only gains a couple degrees in my testing but adds noise , if you have a thick radiator it helps but swiftechs are slim.
> I think both will be on par in performance owners of the new swiftech are reporting 3-6deg improvement over the previous model so will be very close.
> I say get whichever one you like the look of .
> Just my 2cents
> 
> Edit also swiftech has clear tubes ,dye and controllable LEDs if that tickles your fancy to.


But did they fix the leaking issue with those Predators?


----------



## HatallaS

so here i was minding my own business, killing noobs in Siege then i noticed a very strong smell in my room.
I thought damn the Chinese lady next door is cooking some smelly fried rice.
Turned the PC off and went to bed.

Today all the doors are closed and no smell outside, but that smell is creeping back.
To check the flow, i run a CPU stress test to hear the water slushing, and it does. So the pump isn't dead,
The fans do change speed. the Temps are fine.
But i noticed something about the fittings on my GPU.
Any one here watches Jayz2cent on youtube? he had issues with white residue on his loop.

And i am starting to see that. I am using EK fluid. I tried to take a snap of it but the phone wouldn't focus.

Just an FYI


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> so here i was minding my own business, killing noobs in Siege then i noticed a very strong smell in my room.
> I thought damn the Chinese lady next door is cooking some smelly fried rice.
> Turned the PC off and went to bed.
> 
> Today all the doors are closed and no smell outside, but that smell is creeping back.
> To check the flow, i run a CPU stress test to hear the water slushing, and it does. So the pump isn't dead,
> The fans do change speed. the Temps are fine.
> But i noticed something about the fittings on my GPU.
> Any one here watches Jayz2cent on youtube? he had issues with white residue on his loop.
> 
> And i am starting to see that. I am using EK fluid. I tried to take a snap of it but the phone wouldn't focus.
> 
> Just an FYI


And you're using the EK predator 240 or 360?

And can you give the link to Jay video that he was talking about the white stuff?


----------



## HatallaS

the 360 with different tubing and fittings, and their blue coolant.


----------



## SrMapache

Phanteks evolv itx build (80%) - Predator 240 + EKWB SE240
I have place a filling port on the back, it can't be aligned with the rear case grill, because of predator size. but it doesn't look bad and is pretty useful. still have to fit a small silicone gasket around it.


That tray helps a lot.


Don't look at those horrible cables, specially the blue SATA one, still waiting for my black sleeve cables to come from arkangelmodding.
I need to paint those memory sticks too.

I know the loop can be shorten(_GPU to CPU instead of GPU to predator_), but I like the way it looks with those two parallel tubes coming from the GPU block.
Today arrives the adapter(female/female G1/4) to connect the tube that goes from GPU block to SE 240 radiator.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> But doesn't the EK have issue with leaking? And yea you can't run push / pull with the Swiftech, but it does have a Reservoir so more fluid.
> If EK doenst have the leaking issue, or did they fix it?


I had mine since day 1 with zero leaking. Leak was only for a small number of units. Rev 1.1 fixed all the leaking issues if you were worried.


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> I have never had a issue with swiftechs customer service always been good same as ek's.
> The push pull configuration only gains a couple degrees in my testing but adds noise , if you have a thick radiator it helps but swiftechs are slim.
> I think both will be on par in performance owners of the new swiftech are reporting 3-6deg improvement over the previous model so will be very close.
> I say get whichever one you like the look of .
> Just my 2cents
> 
> Edit also swiftech has clear tubes ,dye and controllable LEDs if that tickles your fancy to.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So between the Predator 360 vs the new Swiftech H320-X2 Prestige, which one is better ? Is there a review somewhere that compare these 2? thx.


Sorry guys Internet explorer at its best
I to have used the Swiftech RMA process and I had no issues at all apart from sending my swifttech h320 to France for a brand new replacement as Im in the UK, Im looking forward to fitting the ek 360 over the weekend


----------



## DotNetApp

Yo guys i have a little problem with my ek predator 360 r1.1 one fan isnt spinning correctly sometimes it even stops the other 2 fans are working perfectly? What should i do? MB: asus maximus viii hero fans are on pwm.


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Yo guys i have a little problem with my ek predator 360 r1.1 one fan isnt spinning correctly sometimes it even stops the other 2 fans are working perfectly? What should i do? MB: asus maximus viii hero fans are on pwm.


Hi can you change the fan onto another connector to see if its the board and if that does not work try a fan header on the mobo and see if its the fan


----------



## lexlutha111384

Still waiting for my local Microcenter to get the new 240's in. Have u guys sent Microcenter the new units get? I keep
Checking and still nada


----------



## DotNetApp

On mobo it works perfectly i think its the fancontroller on the predator.. when its on the predator and i set it to fullmode it also works perfectly only on lower modes it spins slower than the other...


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgarcia*
> 
> Yesterday at Micro Center in Cambridge, MA. I first called MC last Tuesday after being advised by EKWB Igor. MC would ring endlessly and hang up on me. After an hour of that I did chat support with an MC rep. He took my info and paged it out to MC mangers for Cambridge. Nobody called back. I followed up a couple times with Igor. I was finally able to get through to MC store by phone last Thursday. Guy took my info and all of the details and I told him specifically to have his manager call me back so I can figure out what to do. Again, no call back. At that point I was going to keep the predator and just due a custom loop off it since I didn't feel like dealing with an RMA. Changed my mind over the weekend and solved the problem myself yesterday.
> 
> My nickel 980 strix blocks came today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, is the nickel strix backplate a polished mirror finish or is it flat/matte finish? I can't really tell from the pics I've found on Google. It's the last thing I need to order. I can't decide. I'd go with the nickel if it's a flat finish. I'm not interested in a polished or mirrored finish.


I will let a few people know about this issue with the Cambridge MC.

About the finish on the backplate, it's not matte but it's not mirrored too. It's polished but not too tacky on the eye.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juts*
> 
> ...can i connect the pump directly to the CPU header or will the 6w draw be too much?


Yes you can

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> But doesn't the EK have issue with leaking? And yea you can't run push / pull with the Swiftech, but it does have a Reservoir so more fluid.
> If EK doenst have the leaking issue, or did they fix it?


We had a leak issue on the 1.0 versions. Those versions have been recalled and the 1.1 version as fixed the leak issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Still waiting for my local Microcenter to get the new 240's in. Have u guys sent Microcenter the new units get? I keep
> Checking and still nada


I don't have access to the shipping dept. so I can't help you on this....I will try to know a bit more on this


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> On mobo it works perfectly i think its the fancontroller on the predator.. when its on the predator and i set it to fullmode it also works perfectly only on lower modes it spins slower than the other...


I would disconnect and reconnect all the cables to the cooler etc if that does not work its maybe time for an RMA or seek tech support


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> So finally had the chance to over clock my system again. Temps are not impressive but ok. Hit 81 C in real bench. During 3dmark and gaming the CPU hovers in the low 60s.
> The video card load temperatures are also decent with max 60 C whilst playing Ass Creed.
> 
> Not custom cooled equivalent temps but also not bad considering I have fans and pump set at 1100 RPMs.


That is almost/barely 50% of duty cycle on the pump u need to increase the speed when doing what u are doing to really see what it is capable of.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SrMapache

I have an issue with the new unit, predator 240 1.1
The water inside doesnt flow, I have spent the whole evening, I have used the same cpu water block that cames in predator 1.1 with my old predator 1.0 and there it works perfect. I have used same tubes in same position. I have tried also to switch tubes in the cpu block. But same issue arises.
I have contacted EKWB vía RMA again

Predator 1.0
http://youtu.be/ivAkz-NUq_I

Same cpu block on predator 1.1
http://youtu.be/3q9GHpqxVdU


----------



## struttingsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> I have an issue with the new unit, predator 240 1.1
> The water inside doesnt flow, I have spent the whole evening, I have used the same cpu water block that cames in predator 1.1 with my old predator 1.0 and there it works perfect. I have used same tubes in same position. I have tried also to switch tubes in the cpu block. But same issue arises.
> I have contacted EKWB vía RMA again
> 
> Predator 1.0
> http://youtu.be/ivAkz-NUq_I
> 
> Same cpu block on predator 1.1
> http://youtu.be/3q9GHpqxVdU


Do you hear the pump at all? It may just be hard to tell that it's flowing in the 1.1 unit - if properly sealed and bled you shouldn't visually see all that much movement because there wouldn't be air bubbles to display it or turbulence.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *struttingsoul*
> 
> Do you hear the pump at all? It may just be hard to tell that it's flowing in the 1.1 unit - if properly sealed and bled you shouldn't visually see all that much movement because there wouldn't be air bubbles to display it or turbulence.


Check the videos I have used primochill clear tubes, not the stock ones, to see the flow


----------



## Iceman2733

Has anyone checked there fans on there units, I recently had a fan start making odd bearing noises. I tried doing the contact page on EK website to no answer so I just decided to buy one out of pocket. I bought exactly what the fan is on my unit but upon noticing reading the box it says they should be F4-120er (2200 RPM) and my fans say F4-120 (2200 RPM). I looked online and even on these forum and it does look like the ER revisions do say ER just like the box says they should. Any one else notice this with there fans.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> Check the videos I have used primochill clear tubes, not the stock ones, to see the flow


what he is saying if you watch other water cooling videos once the air has been bleed thru the system you can't tell there is water flow in the tube. Do you feel any vibration with your hand on the pump? Have you set the PWM to 100% duty cycle?


----------



## pahom

I received my 1.1 360 replacement. Inside was a nice apology letter from the CEO stating EK's commitment to quality. This was a nice touch. The replacement install went great as the new CPU block mounting hardware is much, much easier.

I had a leak within a short period of time with version 1.0 unit. The 1.1 replacement is working great so far after several hours with no issues. Temps are also a few degrees lower at idle and under load. I am also using the Predator prefill Titan X block. Really working great.

I have to say I am very impressed with the way my RMA was handled. It was very quick and the fix was thoughtful and improved the original design. Very impressed. Thanks EK.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> I have an issue with the new unit, predator 240 1.1
> The water inside doesnt flow, I have spent the whole evening, I have used the same cpu water block that cames in predator 1.1 with my old predator 1.0 and there it works perfect. I have used same tubes in same position. I have tried also to switch tubes in the cpu block. But same issue arises.
> I have contacted EKWB vía RMA again
> 
> Predator 1.0
> http://youtu.be/ivAkz-NUq_I
> 
> Same cpu block on predator 1.1
> http://youtu.be/3q9GHpqxVdU


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pahom*
> 
> I received my 1.1 360 replacement. Inside was a nice apology letter from the CEO stating EK's commitment to quality. This was a nice touch. The replacement install went great as the new CPU block mounting hardware is much, much easier.
> 
> I had a leak within a short period of time with version 1.0 unit. The 1.1 replacement is working great so far after several hours with no issues. Temps are also a few degrees lower at idle and under load. I am also using the Predator prefill Titan X block. Really working great.
> 
> I have to say I am very impressed with the way my RMA was handled. It was very quick and the fix was thoughtful and improved the original design. Very impressed. Thanks EK.


What do you mean the CPU block is much easier to install with the 1.1 rev? Isn't the mounting system the same?


----------



## KickAssCop

I found the older mounting as easy to install. Now we have springs. That's the difference. Talking about 2011v3.


----------



## lxvrgs

For you guys that flipped your fans to push air through the radiator what kinds of temps did you get? I turned mine around last night and didnt even change a * at idle.


----------



## KickAssCop

Question. How do I run the pump at full speed without impacting fans? Will I have to individually add fans to mobo? I don't have a fan splitter.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Question. How do I run the pump at full speed without impacting fans? Will I have to individually add fans to mobo? I don't have a fan splitter.


im curious to know this as well. i have push pull and that combined with the pump running at full speed i should see a pretty significant difference.

also whats the life expectancy of the pump when running it at full speed.

and IF it does fail, is it a replaceable part?


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Question. How do I run the pump at full speed without impacting fans? Will I have to individually add fans to mobo? I don't have a fan splitter.


With the way the unit comes you can't separately control the fans from the pump since you controlling them from a single PWM. What you could do is order a PWM splitter and run the fans separate from the pwm control board that comes with the unit. That would be about the only way, I would see being able to do it. Which you could try and buy one of the PWM boards that run off a molex/sata that gives you more options incase you would want to run push/pull combo down the road.


----------



## KickAssCop

Yeah I was playing ass creed and monitoring my temperatures. I got to 78 C on the CPU and max 61 C on the 980 Ti. This is too high for my taste. I have an option to either down clock my CPU or increase RPMs on the fan. Also I noticed that the Fans have whining sound at 1200-1400 RPM which is where I want to keep the fans lol.

Will post how I did the temperatures once I am done.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Yeah I was playing ass creed and monitoring my temperatures. I got to 78 C on the CPU and max 61 C on the 980 Ti. This is too high for my taste. I have an option to either down clock my CPU or increase RPMs on the fan. Also I noticed that the Fans have whining sound at 1200-1400 RPM which is where I want to keep the fans lol.
> 
> Will post how I did the temperatures once I am done.


let me know how you end up doing it


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Yeah I was playing ass creed and monitoring my temperatures. I got to 78 C on the CPU and max 61 C on the 980 Ti. This is too high for my taste. I have an option to either down clock my CPU or increase RPMs on the fan. Also I noticed that the Fans have whining sound at 1200-1400 RPM which is where I want to keep the fans lol.
> 
> Will post how I did the temperatures once I am done.


See if in your BIOS you can setup a fan control profiles for your pump and fans . I am running the asus maximus viii hero and it has a water pump header but in the bios I can also configure the pump and all my fans to run at certain duty cycle at certain temps. There are 3 different temp ranges low-med-high. On each you can setup different fan speeds this might help ya, if you can. Mine runs at 50% until I break 50c and than it is 100%


----------



## KickAssCop

At 100% I will throw it out of the window lol.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> At 100% I will throw it out of the window lol.


Lol it can be set to run at any % u would like at any temp. With as much heat as you are pouring into it Man U gotta run the pump and fans to cool it all down. I see you have an Asus board so I would think u have the option too it is under monitor tab in the bios. Be cool if EK just make a rad and pump with just Qdc to be used as a second radiator

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxvrgs

Well my predator is gonna head back to amazon earlier than I had hoped. I've been holding out to send mine back until the reseller got the new 1.1 revisions in stock since mine was never leaking to begin with. I wanted to see if I could get the temps down on my 5820k so I flipped the fans on it to push air into the rad instead. I noticed that I was actually idling higher than before which didnt make a whole lot of sense, I figured I just didnt seat the block properly so I go and try and reseat it and sure enough noticed a little leak starting to form. So to make a long story short its boxed back up and its gonna get sent back in the morning.

Not really too bummed since it was going to get sent back regardless because of the recall I just wanted to minimize my time between being with out the main rig while the replacement was sent. And all the components were fine nothing actually leaked on to anything so thats good.

Sidenote for you x99 guys with these, I'm thinking maybe my cpu is just kinda duddy but at 4.5gHz and 1.295V I was idling at 40-41*c that seems a little high to me for a watercooled cpu but again this is my first time watercooling so who knows. Hoping with the 1.1 may get some better temps may try a push pull set up for ****s and giggs.

EDIT: mine was a 11/16/15 build date.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Lol it can be set to run at any % u would like at any temp. With as much heat as you are pouring into it Man U gotta run the pump and fans to cool it all down. I see you have an Asus board so I would think u have the option too it is under monitor tab in the bios. Be cool if EK just make a rad and pump with just Qdc to be used as a second radiator
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I upped the fans to 1350 rpm which is bearable noise. Playing ass creed I hit 70 C on processor and 55 c on the card.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Lol it can be set to run at any % u would like at any temp. With as much heat as you are pouring into it Man U gotta run the pump and fans to cool it all down. I see you have an Asus board so I would think u have the option too it is under monitor tab in the bios. Be cool if EK just make a rad and pump with just Qdc to be used as a second radiator
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I upped the fans to 1350 rpm which is bearable noise. Playing ass creed I hit 70 C on processor and 55 c on the card.
Click to expand...

That is where I keep mine if u don't mind me asking what is your ambient temp? And what is your idle temps? That is a hell of a CPU and gpu for just a 360 u could strap on 3 more fans to radiator.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> what he is saying if you watch other water cooling videos once the air has been bleed thru the system you can't tell there is water flow in the tube. Do you feel any vibration with your hand on the pump? Have you set the PWM to 100% duty cycle?


I dindt fill all The predator so I can see bubles, Yes I have tried on both 100%pwm
On the predator 1.1 The waterblock gets really warm, on the predator 1.0 same waterblock is cool(cpu installed)


----------



## delpy8

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lxvrgs*
> 
> For you guys that flipped your fans to push air through the radiator what kinds of temps did you get? I turned mine around last night and didnt even change a * at idle.


I would like to know this also


----------



## Cube Rhino

Would it be possible to configure expansion kits to the existing 240mm QDC aio? Like a QDC reservoir or extra radiator?

Also has anyone tried to fit the predator 240mm into an enthoo evolv itx? I tried my darndest to fit it into the ncase m1 but it looks like to make it fit I'd have to do custom tubing and low profile fittings which I'm not interested in.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> That is where I keep mine if u don't mind me asking what is your ambient temp? And what is your idle temps? That is a hell of a CPU and gpu for just a 360 u could strap on 3 more fans to radiator.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My ambient these days is 22-24 C. Idle temps were 39 C at 1100 rpm. Now are 36 C with 1350 rpm.
Card was 36 C idle but now 33 C idle. I think I will down clock CPU to 4.2 GHz that way I don't have to feed it 1.312 volts and can get by 1.28 volts.


----------



## bl4ckdot

So I did not have the time to keep you up to date, but I recieved my new 360 1.1 this monday, it took 7 days and the support was really good. Now I'm playing Diablo 3 non-stop and my PC is running very nicely. Thank you EK for standing behind your product, now if you may excuse me, I'll get back to killing some monsters !


----------



## SeoulFinn

Houston, we may have a problem

I was never too happy with the noise my MSI Fury X's pump made. I just didn't feel like sending it to Germany (had to order it from there as there were none to be found in Finland) to be replaced with a new unit. With my luck, the new unit would have made even louder noise. Anyway, then I learned about this AIO and after waiting a bit, now I have the 1.1 version in my possession. As you may guess, my expectations were rather high. Finally no more annoying whining!

IMHO the price was bit too high, but since the delivery was fast and the installation easy, I was pretty happy with my purchase. Fury X's idling and load temps are a lot lower that they used to be. CPU is almost the same and has never been a problem. All well so far.

But when stressing the GPU or CPU (or both) and the temp rises enough and the pump starts to spin faster, the unit starts to make this annoying oscillating whining sound.









It's not the sound of water flowing. It's not coming from the fans, either, as I stopped all of them one by one to make sure it's not any of them. So, it must be the pump/pump's bearings. I most definitely do NOT want to send the unit to Slovenia (bought it online) to be replaced.

Since the pump used is "Laing DDC3.1 6W", can I buy one and replace it myself? There are other pumps such as DDC3.2 and so on with higher wattage. Can I use one of them? Can any of you gurus or EK people recommend me a pump replacement that can be used with this AIO? Money is not an issue, but pump making any extra whining oscillating noises is.

*tl:dr
*Predator 360 (1.1) pump whining under stress. Can you recommend me a replacement pump? The same or one of the better Laings? Which? Hjälp!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> So I did not have the time to keep you up to date, but I recieved my new 360 1.1 this monday, it took 7 days and the support was really good. Now I'm playing Diablo 3 non-stop and my PC is running very nicely. Thank you EK for standing behind your product, now if you may excuse me, I'll get back to killing some monsters !


Diablo 3, Reaper of Souls!!! Best game ever!!!


----------



## Revan654

Quick question If I add two more 120mm Vardar fans to Predator 240. What kind of performance increase would I get? (Mainly looking what kind of temps I would get, over just two fans). I could also lower the rpm (I believe).


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quick question If I add two more 120mm Vardar fans to Predator 240. What kind of performance increase would I get? (Mainly looking what kind of temps I would get, over just two fans). I could also lower the rpm (I believe).


you talking about adding push? i added Push to my 360 and saw temps come down 3-5c.. more noise though , but i personally enjoy the noise.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> you talking about adding push? i added Push to my 360 and saw temps come down 3-5c.. more noise though , but i personally enjoy the noise.


At RPM I currently run fans at I don't mind the noise. Yes I was talking about push, I want to see if I could get Predator temps down to atlease 28C. Currently sitting at 33C.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> At RPM I currently run fans at I don't mind the noise. Yes I was talking about push, I want to see if I could get Predator temps down to atlease 28C. Currently sitting at 33C.


Mine was the same 28-33c... After push I've been able to get as low as 23c... Isles around 26-28c most the time


----------



## HatallaS

Stating random hardware temperatures is useless unless u provide the ambient temperature and the Voltage of said WC parts.


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> you talking about adding push? i added Push to my 360 and saw temps come down 3-5c.. more noise though , but i personally enjoy the noise.


you are getting more noise because you turned the fans to push? Is that normal?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> you are getting more noise because you turned the fans to push? Is that normal?


not like a crap ton of noise, im saying like since i now have 6 fans running instead of 3..its more noise output. but not a whole lot. i have them all idling @ 13-1400 Rpm..


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Mine was the same 28-33c... After push I've been able to get as low as 23c... Isles around 26-28c most the time


Thanks that good to hear. What RPM do you run yours at?


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> not like a crap ton of noise, im saying like since i now have 6 fans running instead of 3..its more noise output. but not a whole lot. i have them all idling @ 13-1400 Rpm..


Ah cool 6 fans that would make sense


----------



## iammurphy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Yeah I was playing ass creed and monitoring my temperatures. I got to 78 C on the CPU and max 61 C on the 980 Ti. This is too high for my taste. I have an option to either down clock my CPU or increase RPMs on the fan. Also I noticed that the Fans have whining sound at 1200-1400 RPM which is where I want to keep the fans lol.
> 
> Will post how I did the temperatures once I am done.


I'm running a 5930k at 4.3ghz 1.2v and a 980ti at 1450/8000 stock volts. My idle is 28 - 34 on both load playing battlefront maxed at 3440 x 1440 it's 60c or so for both cpu and gpu at 1200 rpm.

I the 5930k kicks out a he'll of a lot of heat. I see spikes to 70c the sometimes but quickly come back down. An add on 240 would be recommended for this setup for sure


----------



## KickAssCop

I think I can either add push fans or reduce over clock (4.5 for gaming is pointless anyways) on my components. I will second option tonight and report back. To be honest 70C on CPU and 60 C on GPU isn't too bad. Let's see.


----------



## Revan654

Quick question: Can I use EK y-Splitter (2 Split) on PWM fan controller built into the Predator using EK-Vardar F4-120ER Fans(Without destroying or overloading)? Or is it better idea just to run the 4th fan to a fan header on my motherboard?

Can we swap out the CPU block?

Also Would the 240 version support an additional 240 radiator? How much of a temp drop should I expect (For now just a i7 5960x processor, No GPU)

Finally Would I still have to flush out the AIO every year. Or would just be like any other AIO and remain maintenance free once everything it tightly sealed?


----------



## ZaRMaN

Bad news. Suddenly, my new EK Predator 360 v.1.1 has stopped working.

Yesterday it worked OK, but this morning when I turn on the PC fans are set to maximum and the computer froze.

In BIOS -> CPU: 79º

I changed connectors CPU FAN and power supply but still not working. Fans set to maximum but not cool....

Please help. I worry that my CPU has been damaged.

P.S.: Sorry by my english


----------



## Cube Rhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> Bad news. Suddenly, my new EK Predator 360 v.1.1 has stopped working.
> 
> Yesterday it worked OK, but this morning when I turn on the PC fans are set to maximum and the computer froze.
> 
> In BIOS -> CPU: 79º
> 
> I changed connectors CPU FAN and power supply but still not working. Fans set to maximum but not cool....
> 
> Please help. I worry that my CPU has been damaged.
> 
> P.S.: Sorry by my english


Definitely first thing I'd check is reseating the CPU with another application of thermal paste and don't use a lot, just a pea or a small line. Make sure those knobs with the springs are fully tightened to get a good seal, I don't really care for them but they have to be really tight.


----------



## ZaRMaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cube Rhino*
> 
> Definitely first thing I'd check is reseating the CPU with another application of thermal paste and don't use a lot, just a pea or a small line. Make sure those knobs with the springs are fully tightened to get a good seal, I don't really care for them but they have to be really tight.


Thanks for your help but that's not the problem. Yesterday: Iddle 25-30ºC Full 62ºC

The problem is that the pump is not working. GOOD PWR light is always off. I changed the SATA cable connected to my Corsair HX1000i but still not working. The pump is dead


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> Thanks for your help but that's not the problem. Yesterday: Iddle 25-30ºC Full 62ºC
> 
> The problem is that the pump is not working. GOOD PWR light is always off. I changed the SATA cable connected to my Corsair HX1000i but still not working. The pump is dead


Is the fans and pump not working? if so it does sound a like a board issue with the unit. For the damaging your CPU, I would say you are fine the new CPU and Motherboard have a lot of built in protection for over heating. I would check all the connections on the cooling systems board and if they are all good I would contact EK immediately.


----------



## ZaRMaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Is the fans and pump not working? if so it does sound a like a board issue with the unit. For the damaging your CPU, I would say you are fine the new CPU and Motherboard have a lot of built in protection for over heating. I would check all the connections on the cooling systems board and if they are all good I would contact EK immediately.


Thank you. I've checked everything and the fans work well. The power supply is functioning properly and I changed the SATA power cable but the pump still does not turn (PWR GOOD light is OFF).

I have contacted the support of EK. I hope it is resolved soon because I don't want to be another week without a PC









Greetings


----------



## Cube Rhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> Thank you. I've checked everything and the fans work well. The power supply is functioning properly and I changed the SATA power cable but the pump still does not turn (PWR GOOD light is OFF).
> 
> I have contacted the support of EK. I hope it is resolved soon because I don't want to be another week without a PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings


Gah sorry for your troubles man! Hope you get a quick warranty replacement.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> What do you mean the CPU block is much easier to install with the 1.1 rev? Isn't the mounting system the same?


The mounting mechanism has changed between the R1.0 and the R1.1 the new one is our PreciseMount like you get on our Supremacy EVO blocks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Question. How do I run the pump at full speed without impacting fans? Will I have to individually add fans to mobo? I don't have a fan splitter.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> im curious to know this as well. i have push pull and that combined with the pump running at full speed i should see a pretty significant difference.
> 
> also whats the life expectancy of the pump when running it at full speed.
> 
> and IF it does fail, is it a replaceable part?


The only possible way to do this is by not connecting everything on the hub of the Predator. So for example you keep the fans on the hub but connect your pump directly on the motherboard on another PWM header.

@Alpina, the pump is replaceable with any DDC PWM pump.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeoulFinn*
> 
> Houston, we may have a problem
> 
> I was never too happy with the noise my MSI Fury X's pump made. I just didn't feel like sending it to Germany (had to order it from there as there were none to be found in Finland) to be replaced with a new unit. With my luck, the new unit would have made even louder noise. Anyway, then I learned about this AIO and after waiting a bit, now I have the 1.1 version in my possession. As you may guess, my expectations were rather high. Finally no more annoying whining!
> 
> IMHO the price was bit too high, but since the delivery was fast and the installation easy, I was pretty happy with my purchase. Fury X's idling and load temps are a lot lower that they used to be. CPU is almost the same and has never been a problem. All well so far.
> 
> But when stressing the GPU or CPU (or both) and the temp rises enough and the pump starts to spin faster, the unit starts to make this annoying oscillating whining sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the sound of water flowing. It's not coming from the fans, either, as I stopped all of them one by one to make sure it's not any of them. So, it must be the pump/pump's bearings. I most definitely do NOT want to send the unit to Slovenia (bought it online) to be replaced.
> 
> Since the pump used is "Laing DDC3.1 6W", can I buy one and replace it myself? There are other pumps such as DDC3.2 and so on with higher wattage. Can I use one of them? Can any of you gurus or EK people recommend me a pump replacement that can be used with this AIO? Money is not an issue, but pump making any extra whining oscillating noises is.
> 
> *tl:dr
> *Predator 360 (1.1) pump whining under stress. Can you recommend me a replacement pump? The same or one of the better Laings? Which? Hjälp!


The pump is replaceable with any other DDC PWM Pump....but if you prefer you can open a ticket on our support page since this sound isn't normal at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quick question: Can I use EK y-Splitter (2 Split) on PWM fan controller built into the Predator using EK-Vardar F4-120ER Fans(Without destroying or overloading)? Or is it better idea just to run the 4th fan to a fan header on my motherboard?
> 
> Can we swap out the CPU block?
> 
> Also Would the 240 version support an additional 240 radiator? How much of a temp drop should I expect (For now just a i7 5960x processor, No GPU)
> 
> Finally Would I still have to flush out the AIO every year. Or would just be like any other AIO and remain maintenance free once everything it tightly sealed?


Yes you can use some splitters on the hub unit.

The purpose of the Predators is the possible expandability so yest you can swap the CPU block with another one.

Yes you can add a second 240 if you want....on the temps amelioration, that I don't know....probably 2-3 degrees I don't know.

Once you swap of add components that aren't on QDC's, the Predator becomes custom and need maintenance cycle of a custom loop so yes once a year.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> Bad news. Suddenly, my new EK Predator 360 v.1.1 has stopped working.
> 
> Yesterday it worked OK, but this morning when I turn on the PC fans are set to maximum and the computer froze.
> 
> In BIOS -> CPU: 79º
> 
> I changed connectors CPU FAN and power supply but still not working. Fans set to maximum but not cool....
> 
> Please help. I worry that my CPU has been damaged.
> 
> P.S.: Sorry by my english


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> Thank you. I've checked everything and the fans work well. The power supply is functioning properly and I changed the SATA power cable but the pump still does not turn (PWR GOOD light is OFF).
> 
> I have contacted the support of EK. I hope it is resolved soon because I don't want to be another week without a PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings


That's unfortunate









Have you tried to run the pump directly on the motherboard instead of using the Predator hub?


----------



## ZaRMaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> That's unfortunate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried to run the pump directly on the motherboard instead of using the Predator hub?


I have not tried it. I connected as explained in the manual. How do I connect the pump directly to the motherboard?

Thanks!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> I have not tried it. I connected as explained in the manual. How do I connect the pump directly to the motherboard?
> 
> Thanks!


Simply disconnect the 4pin connector of the pump from the Predator hub and connect it directly on your CPU header (on your motherboard). You might have to remove the zip ties to do it


----------



## KickAssCop

Oh that is nice if I can connect the header to a mobo for the pump alone. Sounds like a plan


----------



## ZaRMaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> That's unfortunate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried to run the pump directly on the motherboard instead of using the Predator hub?


I just try now and nothing, not working. The light PWR GOOD doesn't turn on









Thank you anyway!


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> That's unfortunate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried to run the pump directly on the motherboard instead of using the Predator hub?
> 
> 
> 
> I just try now and nothing, not working. The light PWR GOOD doesn't turn on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you anyway!
Click to expand...

if you connected the pump directly to the motherboard the light on the board won't matter the motherboard will be powering the pump. Try connecting the pump and one of the fans to the motherboard and see what happens. If u do this and what u plugged into the motherboard still does not work u have other issues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZaRMaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> *if you connected the pump directly to the motherboard the light on the board won't matter the motherboard will be powering the pump.* Try connecting the pump and one of the fans to the motherboard and see what happens. If u do this and what u plugged into the motherboard still does not work u have other issues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is true









Anyway, I did stored everything in the package. I will request a change of unit because my EK Predator 360 v1.1 has 5 days and doesn't work the Predator pump hub or the pump.

Thanks for all!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> It is true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I did stored everything in the package. I will request a change of unit because my EK Predator 360 v1.1 has 5 days and doesn't work the Predator pump hub or the pump.
> 
> Thanks for all!


Sorry about that









But you're right....you shouldn't have had those problems


----------



## Cube Rhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Once you swap of add components that aren't on QDC's, the Predator becomes custom and need maintenance cycle of a custom loop so yes once a year.


So a 240mm QDC with an attached 980ti QDC waterblock addon should get maintenance when?


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cube Rhino*
> 
> So a 240mm QDC with an attached 980ti QDC waterblock addon should get maintenance when?


Why adding another component making the Predator maintenance from 2-3 years to a yearly cycle ?


----------



## jincuteguy

Also, if I buy the Supremecy EVO cpu block separately for the 2011-V3 socket, do I have to change out the Jetblade inside the block ? Or it should come preinstalled? thx.

Also, did you guys change the design of the O-ring inside the block? Cause I remember the original Supremacy EVO was really hard to take out and put back on the Oring and there were 2 O-rings back then. Am I correct? thx.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yes you can add a second 240 if you want....on the temps amelioration, that I don't know....probably 2-3 degrees I don't know.
> 
> Once you swap of add components that aren't on QDC's, the Predator becomes custom and need maintenance cycle of a custom loop so yes once a year.


Does that also include just upgrading the CPU Block and nothing else? Since it will become a closed loop again once everything is tighten securely.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cube Rhino*
> 
> So a 240mm QDC with an attached 980ti QDC waterblock addon should get maintenance when?


not until probably 3 years

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Why adding another component making the Predator maintenance from 2-3 years to a yearly cycle ?


Because that addition implies that you will have to flush the Predator and refill it. It then become the same as if you would have bought a kit to do the loop yourself. And of course that you're entitled to maintain it on a yearly basis.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Also, if I buy the Supremecy EVO cpu block separately for the 2011-V3 socket, do I have to change out the Jetblade inside the block ? Or it should come preinstalled? thx.
> 
> Also, did you guys change the design of the O-ring inside the block? Cause I remember the original Supremacy EVO was really hard to take out and put back on the Oring and there were 2 O-rings back then. Am I correct? thx.


For the 2011-v3, we recommended the insert I2 and the jet plate J3...so yes you would have to open your EVO to switch the insert and the jet plate.

On the non-EVO Supremacy there was 2 o-rings but on the Supremacy EVO there's only one. Nothing has changed since the release of the EVO.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Does that also include just upgrading the CPU Block and nothing else? Since it will become a closed loop again once everything is tighten securely.


Yes because you'll have to flush and refill your Predator.


----------



## Cube Rhino

Would the updated 1.1 backplate work with ASRock X99E-ITX/ac LGA 2011-v3 motherboard? I believe its the narrow type socket.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> (...)
> 
> The only possible way to do this is by not connecting everything on the hub of the Predator. So for example you keep the fans on the hub but connect your pump directly on the motherboard on another PWM header.
> 
> (...)


If I wanted to run the pump independently from the fans, could I connect it to a DC fan header on the motherboard instead? I have a Maximus VI Hero, so only two of the five fan headers are PWM capable, CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT, and the latter just replicates the fan profile of the former.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yes because you'll have to flush and refill your Predator.


Maybe I'm just not getting it, But your suppose to flush & reill the system out every three years. Wouldn't it just be the same? Or am I missing something here? How would it go from three to every year? Since the tubing, liquid, etc... are all the same.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cube Rhino*
> 
> Would the updated 1.1 backplate work with ASRock X99E-ITX/ac LGA 2011-v3 motherboard? I believe its the narrow type socket.


No backplates are used on 2011-v3 socket. You install your 2011 socket screws directly on the threaded holes that are on the latch mechanism.

What you need is the narrow mounting plate on this particular motherboard.

Mounting plate Supremacy LGA-2011 Narrow ILM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> If I wanted to run the pump independently from the fans, could I connect it to a DC fan header on the motherboard instead? I have a Maximus VI Hero, so only two of the five fan headers are PWM capable, CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT, and the latter just replicates the fan profile of the former.


No sorry. It's a PWM pump so it needs to be controlled on a PWM header.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Maybe I'm just not getting it, But your suppose to flush & reill the system out every three years. Wouldn't it just be the same? Or am I missing something here? How would it go from three to every year? Since the tubing, liquid, etc... are all the same.


It's sort of a "warranty" that a non-modified Predator can be used with zero-maintenance for 3 years since we did the work here prior to send it.


----------



## SeoulFinn

@akira749
Quote:


> The pump is replaceable with any other DDC PWM Pump....but if you prefer you can open a ticket on our support page since this sound isn't normal at all.


Thank you for this information. Just tried adjusting the pump speed in mobo's BIOS and it looks like anytime the pump is spinning faster than 20% the oscillating sound appears. The faster it spins, the louder it gets.

I'll think about my options for a while. But it's good to know that the pump is replaceable with any DDC PWM unit. Now I just need to know which it the best and the quietest.


----------



## andrej124

@SeoulFinn; is it possible the sound is coming from the Fury X (coil whine)?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It's sort of a "warranty" that a non-modified Predator can be used with zero-maintenance for 3 years since we did the work here prior to send it.


Ok, I'll first try adding additional fans first before I start messing around with components.

Also has their been a delay in shipping out predators R 1.1 last week? I know RMA department is busy. They did say mine would be shipped out by Friday(01/22/16).


----------



## SeoulFinn

Hi there,

Coils make a different sound, so it's not that. The coil whine can be heard only when GPU is stressed. To make sure it wasn't that, I have already removed Fury and used iGPU. The sound came back.

I think I found a mention of a similar problem over here SPCR - Quiet Liquid Cooled Gaming PC Build Guide, page 3. SPCR used a different pump (Laing DDC-3.2), but I think this is what is going on.

At the end of the page he mentions that

"*The cause of this screeching noise was identified. It is a resonance caused by the motor spinning in the empty water reservoir. Filling it with water completely eliminates the noise.*"

Empty? Err, the while loop can't be completely empty as my rig is not in fire already and all is working well temp wise. So maybe there is air bubble? When I have some time later this week I'll try to see what's the matter. Hey, I'd feel funny to send the whole unit to Slovenia just for this!


----------



## KickAssCop

So I lowered my CPU over clock to 4.3 giga watts at 1.2 volts and got max temperature of 70 C on one of the cores during real bench. I think I will leave it here. Also got about 55 C on the video card which I am fine with. FPS loss is about 0.5 FPS average in Ass Creed lol.


----------



## Ziver

I wanna thank you for all EKWB staff. All of them very kind people. They solve my problem very fast and professionally









Special thanks for Igor and Peter


----------



## butler180sx

Just received my 360 unit and I'm very impressed with the quality! However I have a couple of small issues:

Firstly there was no included power or PWM cables. Has anyone else had this issue?

Secondly I have been told by a number of people that this would fit in the front of a cooler master master case 5. Any clues or photos as to how people got this in?

Thanks again


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeoulFinn*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Coils make a different sound, so it's not that. The coil whine can be heard only when GPU is stressed. To make sure it wasn't that, I have already removed Fury and used iGPU. The sound came back.
> 
> I think I found a mention of a similar problem over here SPCR - Quiet Liquid Cooled Gaming PC Build Guide, page 3. SPCR used a different pump (Laing DDC-3.2), but I think this is what is going on.
> 
> At the end of the page he mentions that
> 
> "*The cause of this screeching noise was identified. It is a resonance caused by the motor spinning in the empty water reservoir. Filling it with water completely eliminates the noise.*"
> 
> Empty? Err, the while loop can't be completely empty as my rig is not in fire already and all is working well temp wise. So maybe there is air bubble? When I have some time later this week I'll try to see what's the matter. Hey, I'd feel funny to send the whole unit to Slovenia just for this!


This is making me wonder if I have the same problem, is it this sort of noise you can hear

https://vid.me/D1Kq


----------



## Alpina 7

Is anyone running their pump independently? im curious to know how it sounds and how loud it is @ 100% or close


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *butler180sx*
> 
> Just received my 360 unit and I'm very impressed with the quality! However I have a couple of small issues:
> 
> Firstly there was no included power or PWM cables. Has anyone else had this issue?
> 
> Secondly I have been told by a number of people that this would fit in the front of a cooler master master case 5. Any clues or photos as to how people got this in?
> 
> Thanks again


Damn









Is your RMA ticket still active? If it is, reply them your issue so they can provide you with the right parts.


----------



## Razzaa

So i got my replacement Predator and one of the fans has a very loud annoying bearing issue
















It is a really annoying wobble sound..........so disappointing.


----------



## d0mmie

Finally got my Predator 360 r1.1 installed.

Getting about 50C load temps with an Intel i7 5930K @ 4.00 GHz / 0.98v and max 55C on the GPU in Valley Benchmark (actually the same as my Swiftech H240-X). I have a feeling the Poseidon water block isn't really super at its job though.

Weird issue though... The 12 included screw for case mounting are either too thin in the threads or the fan holes are too big. Managed to mount it with some leftover screws from Corsair fan, which are somewhat bigger. The included screws were impossible to tie down. Would just spin around.


----------



## Alpina 7

I have a question guys. Im about to buy some clear tubing for my predator 360.. im going with Pastel Red and was wondering if i could just add it to the coolant thats already in my 360.. or do i HAVE to flush my entire radiator and use distilled water like it says? also will a bottle (250ML) be enough?

thanks in advance


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I have a question guys. Im about to buy some clear tubing for my predator 360.. im going with Pastel Red and was wondering if i could just add it to the coolant thats already in my 360.. or do i HAVE to flush my entire radiator and use distilled water like it says? also will a bottle (250ML) be enough?
> 
> thanks in advance


Flush all the old coolant out and use distilled water to rinse the whole loop before putting in the Pastel fluid.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> Finally got my Predator 360 r1.1 installed.
> 
> Getting about 50C load temps with an Intel i7 5930K @ 4.00 GHz / 0.98v and max 55C on the GPU in Valley Benchmark (actually the same as my Swiftech H240-X). I have a feeling the Poseidon water block isn't really super at its job though.
> 
> Weird issue though... The 12 included screw for case mounting are either too thin in the threads or the fan holes are too big. Managed to mount it with some leftover screws from Corsair fan, which are somewhat bigger. The included screws were impossible to tie down. Would just spin around.


very nice! i want to do the same thing only i want to add a reservoir on the bottom!

i had the same issue.. ended up going to lowes and getting a couple of bags of screws! nice though!!

why you having doubts about your gpu block?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Flush all the old coolant out and use distilled water to rinse the whole loop before putting in the Pastel fluid.


Ok cool.. Can i just buy distilled water from Wal-mart or does it have to be ordered?


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> So i got my replacement Predator and one of the fans has a very loud annoying bearing issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a really annoying wobble sound..........so disappointing.


I have owned the 240 and a 360 both have had a fan that makes noise. My 360 has annoying bearing noise the system is super quiet but u can hear the fans bearing clear outside of the room the PC is in.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I have a question guys. Im about to buy some clear tubing for my predator 360.. im going with Pastel Red and was wondering if i could just add it to the coolant thats already in my 360.. or do i HAVE to flush my entire radiator and use distilled water like it says? also will a bottle (250ML) be enough?
> 
> thanks in advance


Glad to see someone else going to do this, I recently bought some Primochill Clear hose and going to run some Blood Red EK Fluid with it.


----------



## SrMapache

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> Bad news. Suddenly, my new EK Predator 360 v.1.1 has stopped working.
> 
> Yesterday it worked OK, but this morning when I turn on the PC fans are set to maximum and the computer froze.
> 
> In BIOS -> CPU: 79º
> 
> I changed connectors CPU FAN and power supply but still not working. Fans set to maximum but not cool....
> 
> Please help. I worry that my CPU has been damaged.
> 
> P.S.: Sorry by my english


I had a similar problem my predator 240 1.1 is not moving any water I have tried to switch cpu block in/out tubes I have refilled the unit as the instruction video explains. But there is no water flow and the cpu waterblock doesnt cool. If I try same tubes and same cpu block with predator 1.0 everything works
Check that you dont have the same problem


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ok cool.. Can i just buy distilled water from Wal-mart or does it have to be ordered?


Distilled from your Walmart is fine


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Glad to see someone else going to do this, I recently bought some Primochill Clear hose and going to run some Blood Red EK Fluid with it.


Its a better idea not to mix , so rinse with destiled water first


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Glad to see someone else going to do this, I recently bought some Primochill Clear hose and going to run some Blood Red EK Fluid with it.


Im doing this exact same thing!! Should get my tubing and fluid in the mail any day now!!!!









Are you keeping the QDC in the loop?


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> very nice! i want to do the same thing only i want to add a reservoir on the bottom!
> 
> i had the same issue.. ended up going to lowes and getting a couple of bags of screws! nice though!!
> 
> why you having doubts about your gpu block?


I actually have an EK bay reservoir stashed away, but my case is obviously too small for that. Will upgrade to a Phanteks case sometime in the future... But right now I doubt I'd actually need a reservoir anyway.

The block on the graphics card is actually doing a terrible job because the water block only cools the GPU. VRM and memory is air cooled by a separate heat sink. 55C at max load just isn't good enough in my opinion when a Fury Nano with an EK water block on it can reach as low as 36C. That's a huge difference. Not that it's causing me problems of course, I just feel the Poseidon is a bit of a silly product considering the fans don't even turn off when water cooled. ASUS needs to do this better since the fans are actually rather audible even at idle. I used EVGA PrecisionX to force the fans at 28% speed which is the minimum.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Im doing this exact same thing!! Should get my tubing and fluid in the mail any day now!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you keeping the QDC in the loop?


No sir going to remove the QDC, reason I am doing this is I moved my Predator to the front of my Define S case and switched the fans to push and the hoses are a little too long so I figure a good time to do this and go ahead and mess with it.

What tubing did you go with? I have read about some types of tubing fitting very snuggly with certain fittings.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Glad to see someone else going to do this, I recently bought some Primochill Clear hose and going to run some Blood Red EK Fluid with it.


post pics when you do


----------



## SeoulFinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> This is making me wonder if I have the same problem, is it this sort of noise you can hear
> 
> https://vid.me/D1Kq


Sorry, that's not what mine sounds. It's hard to describe. It's like when car's fan belt makes this screeching sound at times. Thank god it is not as loud and not constant, just oscillating in a cycle. When the pump spins faster, the noise gets louder.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> No sir going to remove the QDC, reason I am doing this is I moved my Predator to the front of my Define S case and switched the fans to push and the hoses are a little too long so I figure a good time to do this and go ahead and mess with it.
> 
> What tubing did you go with? I have read about some types of tubing fitting very snuggly with certain fittings.


Im planning on keeping My QDC... i will need them in the future... you want to sell me yours when you get it off? i sure could use it!


----------



## Revan654

Anyone from EK could help me. My replacement was suppose to be shipped out last week. Got no update and no tracking number. It's getting close to two weeks without word from EK RMA. I tried contact them, no one ever responds back. Is their someone I could E-Mail that will respond and update me on status of my RMA?

I know EK is busy with all recalls, I would just like a simple update regarding my RMA.


----------



## jincuteguy

Anyone knows if EK or whoever has a QDC (Quick Disconnect ) compression fittings for Hardline (Rigid) Tubing?


----------



## malanden

Well, I got my replacement, and noticed some off colour staining if you would around the CPU cage area. I have been having post issues with this mobo for a week or so, I figured it was just Windows 10, because you know, its Windows. Took the board to my local Asus Repair Facility, its pooched, and I am on the hook for at least $120 CAD to replace my Asus Maximus Hero VII board.









Do you guys think if water seeped into the CPU area, that my Intel i7 4790K chip could have issues, or, should it be ok?? Is there a way to test, or do I just have to wait until Asus calls me to tell me my new board is ready for pickup, and just try it one re-install??

I know EKWB has a great rep and all, but, this seriously has left a bad taste in my mouth. I cannot even get my RMA rep to understand that I could not mount the new water cooler because I didn't have the old CPU lid backplate anymore, since the one on the other unit isn't compatible. He couldn't even grasp that. I am sure English isn't his first language, and I do not fault him for that. Maybe I didn't articulate it well enough. I just don't see this company replacing my board, and my chip, if its pooched too.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Anyone from EK could help me. My replacement was suppose to be shipped out last week. Got no update and no tracking number. It's getting close to two weeks without word from EK RMA. I tried contact them, no one ever responds back. Is their someone I could E-Mail that will respond and update me on status of my RMA?
> 
> I know EK is busy with all recalls, I would just like a simple update regarding my RMA.


Can you tell me your RMA number?


----------



## ZaRMaN

The EK support is very busy. The feedback is slow









I think that I'll be another week without PC .


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> The EK support is very busy. The feedback is slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that I'll be another week without PC .


Trust me they are really fast considering all the open RMA they have to take care of.


----------



## ZaRMaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> Trust me they are really fast considering all the open RMA they have to take care of.


I don't doubt it!


----------



## iammurphy

Went to plug in my Xbox controller receiver last night and it wasn't working so I tried a different port and nothing. So I figured the receiver was dead so I move my keyboard to the ports I tried and it didn't work.

Have 4 of my USB 3 ports on rear inop which I can only assume was from the leak dripping down the board. In talks with ekwb now not sure how the value it as the board is discontinued (msi x99s sli plus ) and I'm terrified my gpu is going to fail down the line now


----------



## lexlutha111384

Has anybody's local Microcenter received the new 1.1 versions yet?


----------



## SeoulFinn

I finally had some time and opened the pump (all seemed to be in order), shook the unit for a good minute or two, opened the reservoir and topped it (had few while flakes floating there!), reinstalled the unit, connected pump directly to mobo's CPU2 connector, went to BIOS and upped it to 100%... and after few seconds of the pump became almost inaudible.

Don't know what it was, but my problems are now over. Even at lower RPMs. So, obviously I did something right. Maybe there was an air bubble or "white flake" in a wrong place that caused this previous noise. Anway, all is well now and that is all that matters.

I think I will order some new fans for the case and the radiator (prolly Noctua) and flush the whole loop thoroughly in case there are more "white floaters" there.


----------



## jincuteguy

Why there are so many RMAs ragarding these EK Predator kits?


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Has anybody's local Microcenter received the new 1.1 versions yet?


I called MC here in Houston and they dont have any he said.
Altex (where I bought mine from) has 6 in the San Antonio, TX location. I emailed the sale rep that informed me about the recall to see if he can ship over some to the Houston location.


----------



## Alpina 7

Im away from My computer right now. Can anyone do me a favor that has a Predator 360.. Can you measure the length of both hoses. for me? im on EK's site trying to order the clear tube, but im trying to avoid buying 10 feet of tubing for 30$ when i can buy 3.3 Feet for 9$.... Id really appreciate it


----------



## jincuteguy

So the CPU Block that comes with the EK Predators all - in - one is the Supremacy EVO? or the cheaper version? thx.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So the CPU Block that comes with the EK Predators all - in - one is the Supremacy EVO? or the cheaper version? thx.


Supremacy MX


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> I called MC here in Houston and they dont have any he said.
> Altex (where I bought mine from) has 6 in the San Antonio, TX location. I emailed the sale rep that informed me about the recall to see if he can ship over some to the Houston location.


where you at in Houston? I'm in the woodlands.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So the CPU Block that comes with the EK Predators all - in - one is the Supremacy EVO? or the cheaper version? thx.


Cheaper version, I been considering replacing with the Evo.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Can you tell me your RMA number?


They finally contacted today. It seems like EK is having custom issues. They handed over replacement over to your US team. Their suppose to contact me today. I haven't heard anything from them as of yet. It's been about 8 hours since they E-Mailed me.

Just incase my RMA #160346


----------



## Strider49

My mistake.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> A Rev. 1.1 Predator with the O-Ring issue?! What is the build date of your replacement?


Please dont scare me


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Please dont scare me


Dang so many issues with these EK Predators.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Please dont scare me


Sorry...







Hopefully it will be a false alarm!


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Please dont scare me


I'm about a few minutes away to switching to Swiftech X2. It's been close to three weeks and I haven't gotten anywhere with EK RMA department(Hasn't even been shipped yet). I see few reports on reddit showing R 1.1 still has issues.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I'm about a few minutes away to switching to Swiftech X2. It's been close to three weeks and I haven't gotten anywhere with EK RMA department(Hasn't even been shipped yet). I see few reports on reddit showing R 1.1 still has issues.


Go with Swiftech H320-X2 Prestige man, much better imo, and they're based in the USA, California.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Go with Swiftech H320-X2 Prestige man, much better imo, and they're based in the USA, California.


I can only get 120 or 140, Since I would have to replace my top of my case to 360 top to fit the 320 version in. It's only about 20 dollar addon. Not sure if it's worth the money.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I can only get 120 or 140, Since I would have to replace my top of my case to 360 top to fit the 320 version in. It's only about 20 dollar addon. Not sure if it's worth the money.


Well the H240-X2 (140mm) isnn't out yet, so your only solution is the H220-X2.

And what case do you have?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Well the H240-X2 (140mm) isnn't out yet, so your only solution is the H220-X2.


I can wait until February if the 240 would be better then the 220. If I'm going to see a nice improvement in temps I would swap the top out and get the 320. Not sure how much of a temp difference their would be between a 320 vs 240.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I can wait until February if the 240 would be better then the 220. If I'm going to see a nice improvement in temps I would swap the top out and get the 320. Not sure how much of a temp difference their would be between a 320 vs 240.


What do you mean swap the top out? Your case can do that?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> What do you mean swap the top out? Your case can do that?


yes, My default can support upto 280 currently. I can remove the drop-in 280 and put in a drop-in 360.


----------



## Revan654

Well I just got an E-Mail from Fed-Ex saying that a company named Visiontek Products, LLC has shipped an item to me. I'm assuming that's EK partner in the US. I wonder if Fed-Ex will actual deliver this package, Last package from Fed-Ex they lost.


----------



## lxvrgs

I'm glad there's more companies doing the expandable AIO route but man those swiftec models are hideous.


----------



## malanden

NO, there is NO issue that i can tell from the new ones, I am talking about my OLD one, and the damage it has caused.


----------



## Cube Rhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lxvrgs*
> 
> I'm glad there's more companies doing the expandable AIO route but man those swiftec models are hideous.


Agreed, idc if you can add color to the water or whatever but the pump solution thing hanging down looks absolutely atrocious.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> What tubing did you go with? I have read about some types of tubing fitting very snuggly with certain fittings.


Primochill crystal clear 3/8" - 5/8"


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malanden*
> 
> NO, there is NO issue that i can tell from the new ones, I am talking about my OLD one, and the damage it has caused.


Uff... Glad to hear it! Your wording on the other post was a bit misleading in my opinion. I'm sure EK will take care of you and cover all damages.


----------



## Revan654

Talked to EK Tech, Said as longer as it's secure, I can replace most parts on the AIO. The maintenance will still be every three years.

Is it worth upgrading to these Parts?

Tubing: EK-Tube ZMT Matte Black -> Tubing is a bit long for my case, I want to reduce it a bit.
Link: https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-tube-zmt-matte-black-15-9-9-5mm-3m-retail

Fittings: EK-ACF Fitting 10/16mm - Black Nickel
Link: https://shop.ekwb.com/fittings/compression-fittings/for-10-16mm-3-8-5-8-tubing

CPU Block: EK-Supremacy EVO X99 - Full Nickel
Link: https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-supremacy-evo-x99-full-nickel

Coolant: EK-Ekoolant EVO CLEAR (premix 1L)
Link: https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-ekoolant-evo-clear-premix-1l

Fans: EK-Vardar F4-120ER (2200rpm) -> For Push/Pull
Link: https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-vardar-f4-120er-2200rpm


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Talked to EK Tech, Said as longer as it's secure, I can replace most parts on the AIO. The maintenance will still be every three years.
> 
> Is it worth upgrading to these Parts?
> 
> Tubing: EK-Tube ZMT Matte Black -> Tubing is a bit long for my case, I want to reduce it a bit.
> Link: https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-tube-zmt-matte-black-15-9-9-5mm-3m-retail
> 
> Fittings: EK-ACF Fitting 10/16mm - Black Nickel
> Link: https://shop.ekwb.com/fittings/compression-fittings/for-10-16mm-3-8-5-8-tubing
> 
> CPU Block: EK-Supremacy EVO X99 - Full Nickel
> Link: https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-supremacy-evo-x99-full-nickel
> 
> Coolant: EK-Ekoolant EVO CLEAR (premix 1L)
> Link: https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-ekoolant-evo-clear-premix-1l
> 
> Fans: EK-Vardar F4-120ER (2200rpm) -> For Push/Pull
> Link: https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-vardar-f4-120er-2200rpm


Why do you want to do it?


----------



## j0ewhite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Talked to EK Tech, Said as longer as it's secure, I can replace most parts on the AIO. The maintenance will still be every three years.
> 
> Is it worth upgrading to these Parts?


I was thinking about the same some time back.

In the end, I went full custom loop instead.









Anyway, my returned R1.0 had been stuck at '_Clearance Event_' for 2 days now on DHL's website.

Any idea what that means? Hoping to get the refund quicker to fund my full custom loop.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0ewhite*
> 
> I was thinking about the same some time back.
> 
> In the end, I went full custom loop instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, my returned R1.0 had been stuck at '_Clearance Event_' for 2 days now on DHL's website.
> 
> Any idea what that means? Hoping to get the refund quicker to fund my full custom loop.


Yea if you gonna change any things in the Predator, might as well just return it and get refund. And get a custom loop, much better performance and better looking, and it's not that much more expensive.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0ewhite*
> 
> I was thinking about the same some time back.
> 
> In the end, I went full custom loop instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, my returned R1.0 had been stuck at '_Clearance Event_' for 2 days now on DHL's website.
> 
> Any idea what that means? Hoping to get the refund quicker to fund my full custom loop.


I have no place to install Pump and Res. Fu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0ewhite*
> 
> I was thinking about the same some time back.
> 
> In the end, I went full custom loop instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, my returned R1.0 had been stuck at '_Clearance Event_' for 2 days now on DHL's website.
> 
> Any idea what that means? Hoping to get the refund quicker to fund my full custom loop.


I have no place to to put a pump or res. Custom loop is out of the question for me.

I know EK told me today, their currently having customs issues, It could be that.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I have no place to install Pump and Res. Fu
> I have no place to to put a pump or res. Custom loop is out of the question for me.
> 
> I know EK told me today, their currently having customs issues, It could be that.


Get the CaseLabs SM8 case


----------



## HatallaS

Any one replaced the fans with noctuas?

I can not get mine to align it seems noctua fans have a wider frame.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I have no place to install Pump and Res. Fu
> I have no place to to put a pump or res. Custom loop is out of the question for me.
> 
> I know EK told me today, their currently having customs issues, It could be that.


Core X9 case is cheap and has some of the best pump/rad support of any case out there.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1538271/thermaltake-core-x-case-owners-club-x1-x2-x9-x9-snow-ed/2400#post_24830831


----------



## Jyve

Little embarrassed but thought I'd share anyway.

30 years of PC tweaking and gaming and I still managed to mount my 1.1 rma unit's block without removing the protective sticker!

Surprisingly enough I still got idle Temps around 60c.

Blame it on the early hour I guess.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Little embarrassed but thought I'd share anyway.
> 
> 30 years of PC tweaking and gaming and I still managed to mount my 1.1 rma unit's block without removing the protective sticker!
> 
> Surprisingly enough I still got idle Temps around 60c.
> 
> Blame it on the early hour I guess.


rofl...at least you didn't come here and cry the blues trashing ek for your mistake...ive seen that before back before water cooling got bigger with.the mass cool heatsinks...they came with protective plastic on them and it was just clear plastic no warning no remove me....I've actuary done this myself with the phanteks dx12 it also has no markings and doesn't really overhang the bottom of the block..quick glance and an install...oops...worst thing was in that case I had a hell of a time getting everything connected because it was such a tight fit then I got to do it again...so now I triple check everything especially since water cooling


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Little embarrassed but thought I'd share anyway.
> 
> 30 years of PC tweaking and gaming and I still managed to mount my 1.1 rma unit's block without removing the protective sticker!
> 
> Surprisingly enough I still got idle Temps around 60c.
> 
> Blame it on the early hour I guess.


lol. How'd you figure out it was there?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> lol. How'd you figure out it was there?


it usually doesn't fully melt but you can smell it....also when you see really high idle temps on any new mount you know something is up...mine wasn't easy getting of when I did this I had to scrape it off with a chisel and sand down the groove it left from the chisel...the good thing was it only bonded to the heatsink...I literally had the pc running maybe 3 minutes...I knew immediately when I was in the bios at 50c LOL


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Little embarrassed but thought I'd share anyway.
> 
> 30 years of PC tweaking and gaming and I still managed to mount my 1.1 rma unit's block without removing the protective sticker!
> 
> Surprisingly enough I still got idle Temps around 60c.
> 
> Blame it on the early hour I guess.


Post a picture please, not sure how it is possible, although I guess it can happen


----------



## Jyve

No pics to show. Caused no permanent damage. Noticed cuz the idle Temps were too high. Was only on for a minute or 2. Shut 'er down and fixed it.

Just dumb on my part.

Edit: sticker came right off, no problem.


----------



## Jokesterwild

Ncix has the 1.1 in stock now. My replacement was shipped out to me. Hopefully have it today or tomorrow


----------



## Cube Rhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> No pics to show. Caused no permanent damage. Noticed cuz the idle Temps were too high. Was only on for a minute or 2. Shut 'er down and fixed it.
> 
> Just dumb on my part.
> 
> Edit: sticker came right off, no problem.


Oh good lord what a nightmare! I know I'm gonna quadruple check for tim and stickers from now on lol


----------



## MR-e

Is EK-EKOOLANT EVO Clear Coolant Mayhem's X1 clear rebranded? Also, does anyone know if the 240 Predator will fit in front of a SilverStone PS07 with a Titan X? Thanks!


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Core X9 case is cheap and has some of the best pump/rad support of any case out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1538271/thermaltake-core-x-case-owners-club-x1-x2-x9-x9-snow-ed/2400#post_24830831


Not buying a new case, Since I just got this case. Plus it triple the quality of the Core X9.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Any one replaced the fans with noctuas?
> 
> I can not get mine to align it seems noctua fans have a wider frame.


Why would you? EK Vardar fans are better to use. Not sure why it wouldn't align right.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Get the CaseLabs SM8 case


Way to big for where I store my PC. I Also wouldn't want something that massive. I prefer smaller Cube cases. I have Case-Labs S8S.


----------



## HatallaS

They gave me the same temps, spinning at max 1300rpm and are dead silent.
The noisiest part in my PC is now the pump.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Is EK-EKOOLANT EVO Clear Coolant Mayhem's X1 clear rebranded? Also, does anyone know if the 240 Predator will fit in front of a SilverStone PS07 with a Titan X? Thanks!


No it's not a rebranded X1 Clear


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeoulFinn*
> 
> I finally had some time and opened the pump (all seemed to be in order), shook the unit for a good minute or two, opened the reservoir and topped it (had few while flakes floating there!), reinstalled the unit, connected pump directly to mobo's CPU2 connector, went to BIOS and upped it to 100%... and after few seconds of the pump became almost inaudible.
> 
> Don't know what it was, but my problems are now over. Even at lower RPMs. So, obviously I did something right. Maybe there was an air bubble or "white flake" in a wrong place that caused this previous noise. Anway, all is well now and that is all that matters.
> 
> I think I will order some new fans for the case and the radiator (prolly Noctua) and flush the whole loop thoroughly in case there are more "white floaters" there.


My replacement rev 1.1 Predator 360 pump is also making annoying noise, to be honest im not going to take it all apart and fix it myself, this thing costs 300 euro here, one would really expect it to work out of the box without any problems. I had rev 1.0 Predator 240 before, it´s pump was not making any audible noises.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> No it's not a rebranded X1 Clear


Akira.. is this true?

i was planning on buying that tubing and pastel...


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Akira.. is this true?
> 
> i was planning on buying that tubing and pastel...


I am not Akira but just like someone else already answered it for you- no it is no longer true. Both Pastel and the Primochill tubing have changed since that old post.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Akira.. is this true?
> 
> i was planning on buying that tubing and pastel...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I am not Akira but just like someone else already answered it for you- no it is no longer true. Both Pastel and the Primochill tubing have changed since that old post.


This ^^


----------



## Alpina 7

All i needed to know


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> My replacement rev 1.1 Predator 360 pump is also making annoying noise, to be honest im not going to take it all apart and fix it myself, this thing costs 300 euro here, one would really expect it to work out of the box without any problems. I had rev 1.0 Predator 240 before, it´s pump was not making any audible noises.


Mine and other persons made a loud pump noise, is this another defect in the XLC?


----------



## Revan654

My 240 Preadtor just came in today. I will not be able to replace it until the weekend, Since I'm waiting on some fans. To do Push/Pull.

Quick Question, I'm assuming all the cables from 1.0 are compatible with R 1.1? I really don't want o re-wire the inside of my case again. I have all my cables tied down.


----------



## BWG

I should get one of these.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I should get one of these.


I have the 360 version. Love it


----------



## BWG

Do you have gpu block(s) in the loop by chance?


----------



## Edibrac

So is there any chance that the coolant can freeze while it sits on my door step until I come home tomorrow?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I should get one of these.


I playfully say get a pair given how many GPUs you fold on!


----------



## iammurphy

Really impressed with EK. My motherboard was damaged from the leak they are owning up and pay for the damages. Giving me more than what I paid for my motherboard ( will cost me more to replace since CAD is **** right now ) but they really are handling this great ! Hats off to the team and I hope they get the recognition for such amazing customer service.

My only gripe is they should look into some other shipping company than DHL they really do suck for Canada


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iammurphy*
> 
> Really impressed with EK. My motherboard was damaged from the leak they are owning up and pay for the damages. Giving me more than what I paid for my motherboard ( will cost me more to replace since CAD is **** right now ) but they really are handling this great ! Hats off to the team and I hope they get the recognition for such amazing customer service.
> 
> My only gripe is they should look into some other shipping company than DHL they really do suck for Canada


So they pay you for the same price of the motherboard that you damaged? really?


----------



## iammurphy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So they pay you for the same price of the motherboard that you damaged? really?


I damaged ? So I'm responsible for the oring leaking on my predator .......


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Do you have gpu block(s) in the loop by chance?


not yet but planning on it in the next month along with reservoir.


----------



## NIGos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Mine and other persons made a loud pump noise, is this another defect in the XLC?


What kind of noise issue are you experiencing? I just got my Rev 1.1 and the whole unit is making a fridge like noise...


----------



## DotNetApp

For the one with 360 and gpu block, how are you controlling that the pump/fans reacts to the gpu temp?
(hope you understand what i mean ^^)


----------



## KickAssCop

My final update. I have been gaming hard on my PC and found the best mix of temperatures, heat and noise. I now have my predator running at 1350 rpm. I clocked my CPU to 4.3 Giga at 1.2 volts. I also have my classified running stock at 1405.

This allows me to run the CPU at 60 C during gaming and video card between 55-60 C. These are not the best temperatures in the world but at 1440P this is plenty of performance with my setup.

I am now very happy with my system and am playing Ass Creed, Rise of Tomb Raider and BLOPS3. Having a blast.


----------



## MR-e

How do you guys cap the max fan rpm on the predator?


----------



## Alpina 7

only complaint is when i turn my system off or restart. or when the fans go from full blast on a stress test to idle.. i hear a chirping sounds from my AIO.. sounds like there is a bird in my case.


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iammurphy*
> 
> I damaged ? So I'm responsible for the oring leaking on my predator .......


How damaged was it? did you send the old mobo to EK?
Sorry I am always skeptical of any actual damage created from the use of EK. UNLESS, there is coolant everywhere.

In other news, Altex called and they have my new unit ready for pick up.


----------



## Razzaa

Anyone know how to unscrew the fittings on the Predator? They just spin and spin. Doesn't unscrew at all!!! I'm trying to change the tubing!


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Anyone know how to unscrew the fittings on the Predator? They just spin and spin. Doesn't unscrew at all!!! I'm trying to change the tubing!


You going clear?


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> You going clear?


Yup. If I can figure out how to get these fittings off the black tubing!!


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Yup. If I can figure out how to get these fittings off the black tubing!!


Aren't they compression fittings on these EK Predators? If so, can't you just unscrew the compression cap?


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Aren't they compression fittings on these EK Predators? If so, can't you just unscrew the compression cap?


I have tried and tried again lol. They don't seem to want to unscrew......


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> I have tried and tried again lol. They don't seem to want to unscrew......


I guess they are NOT compression fittings then. Oh well I thought EK would have compression fittings on all of these high quality Predators.

You should have went with Swiftech X2- Prestige, they have real compression fittings


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> I have tried and tried again lol. They don't seem to want to unscrew......


inbox Akira... i think he would know...

also cant wait to see how it turns out... is yours a 360?

what you planning on going with as far as the fliud is concerned?

keep me posted im doing this next...


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> inbox Akira... i think he would know...
> 
> also cant wait to see how it turns out... is yours a 360?
> 
> what you planning on going with as far as the fliud is concerned?
> 
> keep me posted im doing this next...


What case is this?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> What case is this?


I have no idea.. I'm just copying the idea with the reservoir on top of my 760T


----------



## Razzaa

I don't think the fittings are meant to be reused!! I am going to use blood red EK premix fluid. My whole PC is red/black


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> I don't think the fittings are meant to be reused!! I am going to use blood red EK premix fluid. My whole PC is red/black


OMG that's what I'm wanting to do!! Dude your my hero! Now I get to see how it's gonna look before I do it myself! That's awesome..

As far as the fittings go.. I'm pretty sure they are reusable.. YouTube predator clear tubing on YouTube and there is a walk trough I saw it the other day. They're definitely reusable bro


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> I don't think the fittings are meant to be reused!! I am going to use blood red EK premix fluid. My whole PC is red/black


Of course the fittings are re-usable.

The ones on the CPU block are normal compression fittings and the ones on the radiator, are a rotary version of the same that are on the CPU block.

They can sometimes be well secured making them harder to unscrew.

Try to hold the tubing near the fitting with one hand and use the other one to unscrew the compression cap. If this doesnt work, maybe use something to have a better grip on the cap like a rubber band.

They will come off don't worry


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Of course the fittings are re-usable.
> 
> The ones on the CPU block are normal compression fittings and the ones on the radiator, are a rotary version of the same that are on the CPU block.
> 
> They can sometimes be well secured making them harder to unscrew.
> 
> Try to hold the tubing near the fitting with one hand and use the other one to unscrew the compression cap. If this doesnt work, maybe use something to have a better grip on the cap like a rubber band.
> 
> They will come off don't worry


Finally got them off!!!! Big Allan key did I it!!!!


----------



## MR-e

Does anyone have performance results of the 240mm Predator with a CPU + GPU block? Preferably a nice 4.6GHz+ oc on the CPU as well


----------



## Razzaa

Sooo much air!!! My pump sounds like a fish tank now!! Having trouble bleeding all the air out.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Sooo much air!!! My pump sounds like a fish tank now!! Having trouble bleeding all the air out.


Check out the manual that comes with it they say how they recommend to bleed the air out of the system.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Sooo much air!!! My pump sounds like a fish tank now!! Having trouble bleeding all the air out.


You end up getting it resolved?

Pics man:thumb:


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> You end up getting it resolved?
> 
> Pics man:thumb:


Yup!! Still bleeding and testing. Almost done. Will give better pics when I get everything cleaned up and my KPE 980ti in there!! Probably wont be till tomorrow. Going out soon





What do you think with the QDC in there? Yay or nay? I was undecided because I will probably put my GPU under water as well.


----------



## lxvrgs

Got my replacement unit this morning super fast shipping from my amazon reseller, bad news is it's DOA, tried different fan headers, sata connecters even tried my old power cable from my 1.0 unit sadly no dice, so this ones going back hoping the 3rd time is the charm if not I guess ill try something else.


----------



## Alpina 7

Looks great! I thought you was going with the pastel red?

As far as the QDC's go I was torn myself.after seeing how it would look now Personally I'm ditching them for koolances QDC's in the back of my case. They look a whole lot better . Unfortunatly that's the only con of the predator IMO.. The color sucks and they are too bulky.

So how hard was it overall? Seems like you did it pretty quickly.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Looks great! I thought you was going with the pastel red?
> 
> As far as the QDC's go I was torn myself.after seeing how it would look now Personally I'm ditching them for koolances QDC's in the back of my case. They look a whole lot better . Unfortunatly that's the only con of the predator IMO.. The color sucks and they are too bulky.
> 
> So how hard was it overall? Seems like you did it pretty quickly.


It was simple once I figured out I needed an Allen key to unscrew the compression fittings lol


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> only complaint is when i turn my system off or restart. or when the fans go from full blast on a stress test to idle.. i hear a chirping sounds from my AIO.. sounds like there is a bird in my case.


Check your predator. It might be leaking again.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Check your predator. It might be leaking again.


oh no, dont tell me that...


----------



## HatallaS

Well EK is awesome, they scheduled a pick up my unit, ordered a custom loop and they should arrive and pick up on the same day.


----------



## swiftypoison

took out my Predator... and no leaking at all. I am picking up a R1.1 tomorrow morning.


----------



## j0ewhite

Hey ermmm... My returned R1.0 had been stuck at Clearance Event for 5 days now. Anything I should be worried about?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGos*
> 
> What kind of noise issue are you experiencing? I just got my Rev 1.1 and the whole unit is making a fridge like noise...


This is the noise my made, it has gone quiet for the past few days, so hopefully it has gone now

https://vid.me/D1Kq


----------



## delpy8

hi guys does anyone know the size of the Screw Mount Cable Ties on the predator as Im going to turn my fans and want to keep it nice and neat

Thanks Derek


----------



## Cube Rhino

If I wanted to remove the QDCs and/or shorten the tubing, what kind of tubing would I need to purchase? Also anything extra I'd need to buy? Was thinking of maybe getting some dark fittings as the chrome really stands out against the rest of my build.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> This is the noise my made, it has gone quiet for the past few days, so hopefully it has gone now
> 
> https://vid.me/D1Kq


Oh wow that really sounds like some kind of animal is living in your case man! I would have shipped mine right back after hearing that and never gone watercooling again..


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cube Rhino*
> 
> If I wanted to remove the QDCs and/or shorten the tubing, what kind of tubing would I need to purchase? Also anything extra I'd need to buy? Was thinking of maybe getting some dark fittings as the chrome really stands out against the rest of my build.
> Oh wow that really sounds like some kind of animal is living in your case man! I would have shipped mine right back after hearing that and never gone watercooling again..


Any 15,9/9,5mm (5/8" / 3/8") (10/16mm) size hose will do.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Any 15,9/9,5mm (5/8" / 3/8") (10/16mm) size hose will do.


you have then reversed on the first and correct on the second... 3/8 id x 5/8od (10mm/16mm)....


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> you have then reversed on the first and correct on the second... 3/8 id x 5/8od (10mm/16mm)....


Well i figured OP was smart enough to know the difference.







not like they sell the opposite or that its physically possible to be a 5/8ID 3/8oD


----------



## delpy8

hi guys does anyone know if EK sell additional screws for the predator 360 ref m4x6 DIn7984 screws
.Ive checked on the website and don't see them as I want to add three more fans for push pull


----------



## Cube Rhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Well i figured OP was smart enough to know the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not like they sell the opposite or that its physically possible to be a 5/8ID 3/8oD


Is it ok to recut and use the tubing that came with the predator or just buy new? Also if doing that route is it not good to just link the spot where the qdc was with another fitting?


----------



## Alpina 7

Yea you could do that i dont see the harm in it. And yes you may Cut the existing hose and reuse it to your liking.


----------



## NIGos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> This is the noise my made, it has gone quiet for the past few days, so hopefully it has gone now
> 
> https://vid.me/D1Kq


Is that coming from the pump? I do have a buzzing sound but is quite faint...

Also my Rev 1.1 has started having the same Cold Boot Pump issue that the 1.0 had... every time I turn on my PC the pump is not working and makes a metal clicking sound and thus I have to give it a nudge with a hit on the side. Very annoying .


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> hi guys does anyone know if EK sell additional screws for the predator 360 ref m4x6 DIn7984 screws
> .Ive checked on the website and don't see them as I want to add three more fans for push pull


Request them to [email protected] That's what I did. They'll send them to you. You just have to pay shipping costs.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGos*
> 
> Is that coming from the pump? I do have a buzzing sound but is quite faint...
> 
> Also my Rev 1.1 has started having the same Cold Boot Pump issue that the 1.0 had... every time I turn on my PC the pump is not working and makes a metal clicking sound and thus I have to give it a nudge with a hit on the side. Very annoying .


Yeah, I lowered all case fans down (apart from EK Vardar fans) to the lowest RPM and it still is making the same noise, it does sound like the pump, however it is a lot quieter now, so hopefully it is fine


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Yeah, I lowered all case fans down (apart from EK Vardar fans) to the lowest RPM and it still is making the same noise, it does sound like the pump, however it is a lot quieter now, so hopefully it is fine


You know a fan bearing could be making that noise. disconnect al the fans or turn them off if you have that option in your bios and see if the noise is gone. only way to be 100%...thats what it sounds like to me !


----------



## Revan654

1. I just opened my EK Predator 240 today, It's all wet. Plus theirs allot of air in the CPU block.
2. How do I screw in more fans? The bottom side has no screw holes on the rad. I'm kind of clueless here. Since my normal Rad screws will not work.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> 1. I just opened my EK Predator 240 today, It's all wet. Plus theirs allot of air in the CPU block.
> 2. How do I screw in more fans? The bottom side has no screw holes on the rad. I'm kind of clueless here. Since my normal Rad screws will not work.


You can't put more fans on the Predator if thr'e no holes, bad design I say. Just go with Swiftech.


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Request them to [email protected] That's what I did. They'll send them to you. You just have to pay shipping costs.


Thanks I wonder if they will have the Black Screw-Mount Cable Ties also???


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> You can't put more fans on the Predator if thr'e no holes, bad design I say. Just go with Swiftech.


Then EK just lied their ass off to me, I asked If I could install more fans on the AIO. They said yes.

That's what I going to do. At this point two leaks make me question if all the units still have issues. Hopefully if the EK Predator fit in my case the new Switech X2 AIO will fit as well.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Then EK just lied their ass off to me, I asked If I could install more fans on the AIO. They said yes.
> 
> That's what I going to do. At this point two leaks make me question if all the units still have issues. Hopefully if the EK Predator fit in my case the new Switech X2 AIO will fit as well.


Can you take a picture showing that there are no holes on the Radiator for the fans? I really want to see it.


----------



## delpy8

Anyone going to add the nickel heatsink to DDC pump
Eg 3831109862667 - EK-DDC Heatsink Housing - Nickel, for Laing DDC Water Pumps


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Can you take a picture showing that there are no holes on the Radiator for the fans? I really want to see it.


Theirs holes in the bracket that holds the pump/Res. Nothing on the actual Rad.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Theirs holes in the bracket that holds the pump/Res. Nothing on the actual Rad.


are you joking dude? those are the holes man.. you guys are funny.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> are you joking dude? those are the holes man.. you guys are funny.


My Rad screws will not attach to them, I never said their weren't holes. Just not holes on the actual Rad.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> 1. I just opened my EK Predator 240 today, It's all wet. Plus theirs allot of air in the CPU block.
> 2. How do I screw in more fans? *The bottom side has no screw holes on the rad.* I'm kind of clueless here. Since my normal Rad screws will not work.


Yes you did.. see^^

You may need bigger screws.. Take a trip to lowes and get what you need.


----------



## Jidonsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> hi guys does anyone know if EK sell additional screws for the predator 360 ref m4x6 DIn7984 screws
> .Ive checked on the website and don't see them as I want to add three more fans for push pull


I would just check the local hardware store.

Or here. http://www.mrmetric.com/metric-fasteners/metric-low-socket-screws-steel-8-8/M10900.html


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Yes you did.. see^^


*"On The Rad"*, Which still stands true, Since their are none. I never said anything about the bracket.


----------



## Jidonsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> *"On The Rad"*, Which still stands true, Since their are none. I never said anything about the bracket.


That's how a lot of radiators are designed so you don't go and puncture the fins on the radiator when screwing fans in.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> You know a fan bearing could be making that noise. disconnect al the fans or turn them off if you have that option in your bios and see if the noise is gone. only way to be 100%...thats what it sounds like to me !


It happens at random times, for example it just happened today, had to turn the computer off, however it has not done it for like 3 days, if it happens again I will RMA it.


----------



## Jokesterwild

Got my predator 1.1 from NCIX installed. NCIX ended up being quite good to deal with. I am happy with the quick turn around.
New unit sounds exactly the same as the old one, perfect. no extra noise. modest fan noise. The new mounting system is better imo. Thanks EK


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> Got my predator 1.1 from NCIX installed. NCIX ended up being quite good to deal with. I am happy with the quick turn around.
> New unit sounds exactly the same as the old one, perfect. no extra noise. modest fan noise. The new mounting system is better imo. Thanks EK


What case is this?


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> What case is this?


my ancient, dremel cut up Lian-li v1100


----------



## Metros

I also have a fan that makes a strange noise coil whine noise at low RPM


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I also have a fan that makes a strange noise coil whine noise at low RPM


Same, it is really getting on my nerves!!!


----------



## swiftypoison

what a letdown. I was getting ready to install the Ek 1.1 predator, took everything out of the computer (i installed my backup cooler last night) then come to find EK did NOT put the plastic washers on my new unit. this is lame.Are they really mandatory? can i use it without it?


----------



## Razzaa

Tubing installed and bled!!


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> My Rad screws will not attach to them, I never said their weren't holes. Just not holes on the actual Rad.


You have to get screws like the ones that come with the fans, I got mine at ace hardware, I put my corsair fans on.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Tubing installed and bled!!


Love it .. Report.

Is that UV red or what? I'm wanting the pastel


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Love it .. Report.
> 
> Is that UV red or what? I'm wanting the pastel


Just the normal red from the EK store online


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Just the normal red from the EK store online


So was bleeding out the air a complete pain? Any tips ? I'll be doing something similar in a few weeks


----------



## swiftypoison

Installed the new Ek predator 1.1 without washers and turns out, this unit is bad. There seems to be something wrong with the pump. It is making a strange sound:

https://youtu.be/82VjczxzKTA

sigh.....


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Installed the new Ek predator 1.1 without washers and turns out, this unit is bad. There seems to be something wrong with the pump. It is making a strange sound:
> 
> https://youtu.be/82VjczxzKTA
> 
> sigh.....


Try shaking the case. and yes I am serious.


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> Try shaking the case. and yes I am serious.


I tried that and also tighten the screws on the radiator but nothing.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> So was bleeding out the air a complete pain? Any tips ? I'll be doing something similar in a few weeks


I didn't have a jumper so i had to bleed my loop while it was installed in my case. It would have been a lot easier if i could have bled it out side of my case. It was still pretty easy, just took some patience!!


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> I didn't have a jumper so i had to bleed my loop while it was installed in my case. It would have been a lot easier if i could have bled it out side of my case. It was still pretty easy, just took some patience!!


He was asking for how did you do it?


----------



## KickAssCop

Can anyone who did push/pull on the Predator 360 report temps before and after? I am wondering if it is worth spending the monies. I would welcome anything that is 5C or higher in terms of temp reduction.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Can anyone who did push/pull on the Predator 360 report temps before and after? I am wondering if it is worth spending the monies. I would welcome anything that is 5C or higher in terms of temp reduction.


i have push pull on my 360.. only could fit 2 fans in push because my 12v wires were in way and i saw 3-5c drop under load.. and 3-7 @ idle


----------



## SeoulFinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> I tried that and also tighten the screws on the radiator but nothing.


I had similar oscillating noise driving me bonkers, but from your video I'm not sure your's is caused by the pump. Mine certainly was, and it was a lot louder too, but reinstalling the pump, shaking the whole unit like a maniac for a long while and adding some water helped. After reinstalling the unit I went to BIOS and run the fans and pump at 100% for awhile. After some lovely "cement mixer" noise the air bubbles were forced to the reservoir and the pump became whisper quiet. I also noticed that I had/have some "white floaters" in the water, so I hope EK will properly rinse their AIOs in the future!

After my pump became silent, I noticed that the Vardar fans were making annoying noises as well. I replaced them with Corsair SP120 Quiet Editions and I can finally say that I'm happy.

If I were you I'd just unplug the Vardars and see if the noise is still there. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> i have push pull on my 360.. only could fit 2 fans in push because my 12v wires were in way and i saw 3-5c drop under load.. and 3-7 @ idle


Good to know. I will pick up some fans then.


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> i have push pull on my 360.. only could fit 2 fans in push because my 12v wires were in way and i saw 3-5c drop under load.. and 3-7 @ idle


Hi what fans are you using is it another two 2200rpm vardars?


----------



## SECTORTWO

Installing my replacement Predator 360 right now. Can't get the bottom left mounting bolt to screw into the backplate. Seems like the hole is bigger than the other 3. What the hell EK. I'm pretty annoyed.


----------



## NIGos

Anyone else experiencing a cold boot issue with the Rev 1.1 Predator Pump? I tried all possible bios settings and connecting it to other fan headers but no luck.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Still no Predators at the Boston MicroCenter


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGos*
> 
> Anyone else experiencing a cold boot issue with the Rev 1.1 Predator Pump? I tried all possible bios settings and connecting it to other fan headers but no luck.


What do you mean cold boot issue? Like not coming on?


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeoulFinn*
> 
> I had similar oscillating noise driving me bonkers, but from your video I'm not sure your's is caused by the pump. Mine certainly was, and it was a lot louder too, but reinstalling the pump, shaking the whole unit like a maniac for a long while and adding some water helped. After reinstalling the unit I went to BIOS and run the fans and pump at 100% for awhile. After some lovely "cement mixer" noise the air bubbles were forced to the reservoir and the pump became whisper quiet. I also noticed that I had/have some "white floaters" in the water, so I hope EK will properly rinse their AIOs in the future!
> 
> After my pump became silent, I noticed that the Vardar fans were making annoying noises as well. I replaced them with Corsair SP120 Quiet Editions and I can finally say that I'm happy.
> 
> If I were you I'd just unplug the Vardars and see if the noise is still there. Good luck and keep us posted!


Thanks for the info. I took everything apart as in everything that had a screw I tightened it, shook it around a couple times, I reinstalled the fans as well (i had orignally done this since I wanted the fans to push in air based on the orientation I have it in my case), put it back and the sound is gone. I did notice that the only two holes in the top fan were stripped so changing orientation did help.

Now just need some plastic washers!


----------



## SeoulFinn

Good to hear that... er... not to hear that noise anymore. Good job!

Originally I had the radiator on the top of my Fractal Design S fans pushing air out. When I replaced Vardars with Corsairs, I reinstalled the radiator it in the front position. I also flipped the fans to suck air in and push it through the rad into the case as I wanted to use the case's air filter. Hey, I didn't want dust to fill the case and radiator. Oh, no!

The "hot air" is now being pushed out by two silent Noctuas at back top and top back positions. Idle temps are good and so are the load temps.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> 1. I just opened my EK Predator 240 today, It's all wet. Plus theirs allot of air in the CPU block.
> 2. How do I screw in more fans? The bottom side has no screw holes on the rad. I'm kind of clueless here. Since my normal Rad screws will not work.


What do you mean by "it's all wet"? It leaked in the package?

You screw the additional fans on the radiator shroud with some M4 screws that you will have to provide.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> what a letdown. I was getting ready to install the Ek 1.1 predator, took everything out of the computer (i installed my backup cooler last night) then come to find EK did NOT put the plastic washers on my new unit. this is lame.Are they really mandatory? can i use it without it?


You mean the plastic washers that goes on the 4 screw posts? Yes they need to be there and it's a real bummer that you didn't got them









Unless you are on 2011 socket since in this situation, the washers aren't needed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SECTORTWO*
> 
> Installing my replacement Predator 360 right now. Can't get the bottom left mounting bolt to screw into the backplate. Seems like the hole is bigger than the other 3. What the hell EK. I'm pretty annoyed.


The screw hole on the backplate is too big?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Still no Predators at the Boston MicroCenter


The units have been sent. We shipped them to the main warehouse of MC and they do re-distribute to the local MC's so it should be there soon.


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> What do you mean by "it's all wet"? It leaked in the package?
> 
> You screw the additional fans on the radiator shroud with some M4 screws that you will have to provide.
> You mean the plastic washers that goes on the 4 screw posts? Yes they need to be there and it's a real bummer that you didn't got them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you are on 2011 socket since in this situation, the washers aren't needed.
> The screw hole on the backplate is too big?
> The units have been sent. We shipped them to the main warehouse of MC and they do re-distribute to the local MC's so it should be there soon.


Thanks for the info. I put metal washers, but computer failed to boot. Then I had improvise by cutting the hard drive rubber mounts in half. They fit OK, but guess that will do in the meantime. I sent a message to Ek Support and they answered this morning asking for an address to where they can ship some plastic washers.


----------



## SECTORTWO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The screw hole on the backplate is too big?


Yes. Only that particular screw hole is too big. I've tried using any of the other 3 mounting bolts and only that particular hole is too big.

I've double checked by removing the mounting plate from behind the motherboard and trying to test fit the bolts into it directly as well - same problem, that particular hole is indeed larger than the rest.

Getting OK temps with 3 bolts but definitely not a long term solution - especially not after paying those few hundred dollars for the kit.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I put metal washers, but computer failed to boot. Then I had improvise by cutting the hard drive rubber mounts in half. They fit OK, but guess that will do in the meantime. I sent a message to Ek Support and they answered this morning asking for an address to where they can ship some plastic washers.


Yes the metal washers created a grounding issue with the board that's why it failed to boot. You temporary solution is fine and it's good that you already got in touch with the support.

Sorry for the inconvenience though









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SECTORTWO*
> 
> Yes. Only that particular screw hole is too big. I've tried using any of the other 3 mounting bolts and only that particular hole is too big.
> 
> I've double checked by removing the mounting plate from behind the motherboard and trying to test fit the bolts into it directly as well - same problem, that particular hole is indeed larger than the rest.
> 
> Getting OK temps with 3 bolts but definitely not a long term solution - especially not after paying those few hundred dollars for the kit.


Did you contact the EK support? If not please do and they will send you another backplate. Sorry


----------



## PreDuck

Am I the only 1 who received a 360 predator with about 20% of the res filled? (Just the res) I checked other places like the other fill port and the block they were full, could this be the cause for the pump noise at full load, the noise was like a lot of trapped air in the loop however now I'm thinking it just didn't have enough water to suck through from the res. Anyway my other question is can I just add tap water as its so small (easy option) or do I need to make some distilled water (don't know a shop near me that sells it)


----------



## SECTORTWO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Did you contact the EK support? If not please do and they will send you another backplate. Sorry


I left a message yesterday, just got a reply a few minutes ago.









Also, just want to reassure myself but I dented a few of the radiator fins while trying to install it in my case - that wouldn't cause any leaks right ? Only fins were dented, the actual pipes that go through the fins are fine.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SECTORTWO*
> 
> I left a message yesterday, just got a reply a few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, just want to reassure myself but I dented a few of the radiator fins while trying to install it in my case - that wouldn't cause any leaks right ? Only fins were dented, the actual pipes that go through the fins are fine.


The fins are safe even if they are a bit bent.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> What do you mean by "it's all wet"? It leaked in the package?
> 
> You screw the additional fans on the radiator shroud with some M4 screws that you will have to provide.
> You mean the plastic washers that goes on the 4 screw posts? Yes they need to be there and it's a real bummer that you didn't got them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you are on 2011 socket since in this situation, the washers aren't needed.
> The screw hole on the backplate is too big?
> The units have been sent. We shipped them to the main warehouse of MC and they do re-distribute to the local MC's so it should be there soon.


Do you know if you guys are distributing to Fry's Electronics store too? Or Only Micro Centers?


----------



## Metros

Can I ask, I am transporting my PC, my Thermal Paste has been on for over 80 hours, it will be in a cold environment, 4-8c, could even reach -2c, do you know if the Thermal Paste will be fine to use after the transportation or would I need to reapply it due to being too cold

It is MX2 Thermal Paste, what about for the EK Thermal Paste as well, it is on both GPU and CPU


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Do you know if you guys are distributing to Fry's Electronics store too? Or Only Micro Centers?


No, Fry's Electronics don't distribute our products.


----------



## Tonza

Managed to fix my noise from the 360 predator, it was some sort of annoying bearing noise. My CPU fan header was set to "SMART", which resulted that the unit was running 1700rpm, in other words pretty high. Tried in steps how it affects to noise, and so far i have set the unit running 40% (around 1050rpm), and PC is now virtually silent. Grinding/Bearing noise starts to come after 1200rpm or so, im starting to think its not the pump, it might be the fans. Usually im not sensitive to loud noises, but that was annoying.

According to HWmonitor my setup idles now around 28-30 and max load in Aida64 extreme is below 70c when testing around 15 minutes, more than happy with the results!


----------



## delpy8

hi if anyone is needing to get some more zip ties EK have given me the dimensions

Cable zip ties are 3.6mmx150mm fi4.

Cheers


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PreDuck*
> 
> Am I the only 1 who received a 360 predator with about 20% of the res filled? (Just the res) I checked other places like the other fill port and the block they were full, could this be the cause for the pump noise at full load, the noise was like a lot of trapped air in the loop however now I'm thinking it just didn't have enough water to suck through from the res. Anyway my other question is can I just add tap water as its so small (easy option) or do I need to make some distilled water (don't know a shop near me that sells it)


I would recommend using distilled water. You can usually buy it at a local pharmacy.


----------



## Cube Rhino

Turn on my pc this morning and the predator didn't turn on(bios was showing cpu fan error) opened the case to smoke coming out of the pump/fan board thing on the side. Shut everything off immediately and opened a support ticket. Life sucks!


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cube Rhino*
> 
> Turn on my pc this morning and the predator didn't turn on(bios was showing cpu fan error) opened the case to smoke coming out of the pump/fan board thing on the side. Shut everything off immediately and opened a support ticket. Life sucks!


Do you know if it damaged anything else


----------



## Cube Rhino

Won't have another cpu cooler until I make a trip to microcenter but will be making sure to check my mobo or cpu for damage. I doubt it though bc I was able to get the bios up and running although with 60 degrees temp on the cpu. Worst part is waiting for email as their only contact numbers are euro obviously and I couldn't get through to anyone using google voice international calling


----------



## MR-e

@akira749 I'm looking to upgrade my Predator 360 with Acrylic hard lines. What Fittings and Acrylic do you suggest and would it be compatible with EK coolant? Thank you!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> @akira749 I'm looking to upgrade my Predator 360 with Acrylic hard lines. What Fittings and Acrylic do you suggest and would it be compatible with EK coolant? Thank you!


My suggestion would be to go with 10/12mm acrylic tubes and 12mm hard tube compression fittings.

Fittings : EK-HDC Fittings

Tubing : EK-HD Tube 10/12mm 500mm (2 pcs)

Of course everything listed here is compatible with EK coolant.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> My suggestion would be to go with 10/12mm acrylic tubes and 12mm hard tube compression fittings.
> 
> Fittings : EK-HDC Fittings
> 
> Tubing : EK-HD Tube 10/12mm 500mm (2 pcs)
> 
> Of course everything listed here is compatible with EK coolant.


Thank you, I'll be adding a Titan X gpu block and want to go with Nicket + Acetal. Just wanted to make sure no Nickel plating will be flaking


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SECTORTWO*
> 
> Yes. Only that particular screw hole is too big. I've tried using any of the other 3 mounting bolts and only that particular hole is too big.
> 
> I've double checked by removing the mounting plate from behind the motherboard and trying to test fit the bolts into it directly as well - same problem, that particular hole is indeed larger than the rest.
> 
> Getting OK temps with 3 bolts but definitely not a long term solution - especially not after paying those few hundred dollars for the kit.


i had the same issue, i ended up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> My suggestion would be to go with 10/12mm acrylic tubes and 12mm hard tube compression fittings.
> 
> Fittings : EK-HDC Fittings
> 
> Tubing : EK-HD Tube 10/12mm 500mm (2 pcs)
> 
> Of course everything listed here is compatible with EK coolant.


i really wish i knew how to do hard tubing in my rig. im changing everything to clear soft tubing and it sucks i cant go that route =/

Anyone wanna come over, grill and do it for me














:

On a side note, Akira.. i want to change the fittings on my Pred. 360 to Black ones... could you point me in the right direction about which ones i need to the Rad end and for the Block end? thanks a million! Cant wait for you guys to see how it comes out


----------



## MikkoM

Shinobi with predator 240 and some else ek products =) Need to sleeve gpu power cables but didnt hav wire to do it


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> On a side note, Akira.. i want to change the fittings on my Pred. 360 to Black ones... could you point me in the right direction about which ones i need to the Rad end and for the Block end? thanks a million! Cant wait for you guys to see how it comes out


The ones on the rad side are special rotary ones that are only available with the Predator and only in Nickel finish.

But you can use normal non-rotary compression fittings like you use on the CPU block.

We have 2 Black finish. The Black which is painted and the Elox Black which is anodized. The Black is deeper in color while the Elox Black have a very subtle blueish tint in the black due to the anodization process.

Black : EK-ACF Fitting 10/16mm - Black

Elox Black : EK-ACF Fitting 10/16mm - Elox Black


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The ones on the rad side are special rotary ones that are only available with the Predator and only in Nickel finish.
> 
> But you can use normal non-rotary compression fittings like you use on the CPU block.
> 
> We have 2 Black finish. The Black which is painted and the Elox Black which is anodized. The Black is deeper in color while the Elox Black have a very subtle blueish tint in the black due to the anodization process.
> 
> Black : EK-ACF Fitting 10/16mm - Black
> 
> Elox Black : EK-ACF Fitting 10/16mm - Elox Black


ok so i can just get 4 of these then and use them all around is that right?

Thanks a lot sir, You think the painted black will hold up over time? i mean after screwing them on i dont really plan on messing with them again for while...


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> ok so i can just get 4 of these then and use them all around is that right?
> 
> Thanks a lot sir, You think the painted black will hold up over time? i mean after screwing them on i dont really plan on messing with them again for while...


You're correct









Yes the finish will hold. It's the same finish we use on our black angled adapters


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> You're correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the finish will hold. It's the same finish we use on our black angled adapters


Can the Predator pump handles another 360mm /w 65mm thickness Radiator add on and another 150mm Reservoir? Or would I need to add another pump like D5 to handle ?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Can the Predator pump handles another 360mm /w 65mm thickness Radiator add on and another 150mm Reservoir? Or would I need to add another pump like D5 to handle ?


Thats a great question id like to know the asnwer to as well.

Akira, another question. What happens when you put 2 Predator 360's and a 240mm reservoir in a loop? like would those 2 pumps counteract each other?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Thats a great question id like to know the asnwer to as well.
> 
> Akira, another question. What happens when you put 2 Predator 360's and a 240mm reservoir in a loop? like would those 2 pumps counteract each other?


you must be sure the flow goes through both the same way... crossing it up wont end well ;0 just make sure your outlet goes to the inlet on the other before it comes back and you're good


----------



## MR-e

Can I test the predator pump by connecting it directly to a DC header of my fan controller? Will it damage the pump? I don't want to take apart my system right now in case of a DOA unit.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Can I test the predator pump by connecting it directly to a DC header of my fan controller? Will it damage the pump? I don't want to take apart my system right now in case of a DOA unit.


Connect the sata I would think it should default to full speed.


----------



## MR-e

I want to connect the 4 pin pump to my 3 pin fan controller to vary the DC voltage and test low and high rpm. My first unit motor was not good at low rpm and I disconnected my entire system for a DOA unit.... I don't want to take apart the system again just to find out I have to return the AIO.


----------



## dayman

So just received my R1.1 predator from recall. No cables in the box. No power, no CPU fan header. Extremely frustrated now as I just tore my PC apart to put the predator back in. So I guess I'm without a PC for a bit until I get those cables. So what 2-3 weeks Ek-Ceo?


----------



## clarifiante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilla09*
> 
> I didn't run into any issues top mounting because the mounting plate on the EVOLV ATX is offset.. I'm using kingston hyperx RAM and there's about an inch of space between the RAM and the radiator.


dont you lose the rear fan with this setup?


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayman*
> 
> So just received my R1.1 predator from recall. No cables in the box. No power, no CPU fan header. Extremely frustrated now as I just tore my PC apart to put the predator back in. So I guess I'm without a PC for a bit until I get those cables. So what 2-3 weeks Ek-Ceo?


took only 4 days to get mine after they shipped it. Had the same prob, somebody is dropping the ball while packaging the preds. Email them asap so they can get on it.


----------



## dayman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> took only 4 days to get mine after they shipped it. Had the same prob, somebody is dropping the ball while packaging the preds. Email them asap so they can get on it.


Yeah I already sent out an email to my RMA rep, maybe sounded angrier then I really am. And yeah shipping was fast, I dropped off my recall unit to FedEx on Wednesday got the predator today. Hope I can get the cables quick, so I can get back to doing stuff.


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> dont you lose the rear fan with this setup?


Does it really matter?, 2x 140mm fans are still sucking air in and predator is exhausting them?.


----------



## Menno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Managed to fix my noise from the 360 predator, it was some sort of annoying bearing noise. My CPU fan header was set to "SMART", which resulted that the unit was running 1700rpm, in other words pretty high. Tried in steps how it affects to noise, and so far i have set the unit running 40% (around 1050rpm), and PC is now virtually silent. Grinding/Bearing noise starts to come after 1200rpm or so, im starting to think its not the pump, it might be the fans. Usually im not sensitive to loud noises, but that was annoying.
> 
> According to HWmonitor my setup idles now around 28-30 and max load in Aida64 extreme is below 70c when testing around 15 minutes, more than happy with the results!


Noticed the same after about 40% the grinding of the fans get pretty loud. Temps are ok with 40% but I also have a Fury X connected to the loop with QDC. Not sure if vrms etc are also cooled properly or set the fan curve more aggresive and deal with the noise.


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menno*
> 
> Noticed the same after about 40% the grinding of the fans get pretty loud. Temps are ok with 40% but I also have a Fury X connected to the loop with QDC. Not sure if vrms etc are also cooled properly or set the fan curve more aggresive and deal with the noise.


I'm running mine at 20% (30C) at idle and it will ramp up to about 60% (50C) at full load. My 980 Ti hits a max of 60C, but it's probably because it's a ASUS Poseidon. It's doesn't exactly have the best performing water block. 20% dutycycle seems to be the lowest it can perform at.

Edit: I use ASUS QFAN via BIOS. This is the reason I will never buy anything else than an ASUS motherboard.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Can the Predator pump handles another 360mm /w 65mm thickness Radiator add on and another 150mm Reservoir? Or would I need to add another pump like D5 to handle ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Thats a great question id like to know the asnwer to as well.
> 
> Akira, another question. What happens when you put 2 Predator 360's and a 240mm reservoir in a loop? like would those 2 pumps counteract each other?


The pump can handle it.

@Alpina, like someone else said, if you respect the flow direction when you hook 2 Predators together, both pumps will work correctly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Can I test the predator pump by connecting it directly to a DC header of my fan controller? Will it damage the pump? I don't want to take apart my system right now in case of a DOA unit.


Since it's a PWM pump, you will need a PWM source to test your pump. So the CPU_FAN header of your motherboard will do unless your have a PWM fan controller.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Does it really matter?, 2x 140mm fans are still sucking air in and predator is exhausting them?.


You're fine to not use a rear fan here.


----------



## NIGos

Ehy guys

Plese could anyone with a 4770K and TitanX under a single 360 loop report on the average temperatures detected with Realtemp possibly?

I'm noticing pretty high temps currently with CPU averaging at 70°C and ofc with the GPU also at 70°C . (with fans at 30%)

This seems rather high especially compared even to the previous REV 1.0 unit that I had, pump is also noisy and I don't know if it's a hint of something being wrong.
With REV 1.0 I usually hovered around 58°..


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The pump can handle it.
> 
> @Alpina, like someone else said, if you respect the flow direction when you hook 2 Predators together, both pumps will work correctly.
> Since it's a PWM pump, you will need a PWM source to test your pump. So the CPU_FAN header of your motherboard will do unless your have a PWM fan controller.
> You're fine to not use a rear fan here.


Ok cool. i figured... so what direction exactly is this flow? i cant find it on the site or in the manual..


----------



## j0ewhite

@akira749

My returned Predator 240 R1.0 had been stuck at Clearance Event for a week now. Can you help to check on it?

DHL called me yesterday and said they cannot get in touch with anyone over at EKWB, hence the delay.

I reckon I will not get my refund if the shipment is not delivered?
Had also informed the RMA support but no reply also.

Thanks.


----------



## Razzaa

Can the pump speed be controlled separately from the fan speed?


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGos*
> 
> Ehy guys
> 
> Plese could anyone with a 4770K and TitanX under a single 360 loop report on the average temperatures detected with Realtemp possibly?
> 
> I'm noticing pretty high temps currently with CPU averaging at 70°C and ofc with the GPU also at 70°C . (with fans at 30%)
> 
> This seems rather high especially compared even to the previous REV 1.0 unit that I had, pump is also noisy and I don't know if it's a hint of something being wrong.
> With REV 1.0 I usually hovered around 58°..


30% is that at full load? If yes you probably need to go over 50%, but you might also have air in your system hence the noise from the pump (depends on the type of noise)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Can the pump speed be controlled separately from the fan speed?


Yes, but you'll need a PWM extender and attach the pump directly to CPU_FAN. Then you attach the EK fan hub to a chassis/system fan connector. Do check your manual though, because even if it has 4 pins on the motherboard it's far from certain the fourth pin actually does anything at all.


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Can the pump speed be controlled separately from the fan speed?


No. The fans and the pump are connected to the same fan splitter hub. And from there you have one cable to be attached to the motherboard header.


----------



## Ceadderman

Still waiting patiently for AMD units. But no worries it's maybe more a financial wait too so am in no hurry. Just poking my head in the door and catching up with the thread.









~Ceadder


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0ewhite*
> 
> @akira749
> 
> My returned Predator 240 R1.0 had been stuck at Clearance Event for a week now. Can you help to check on it?
> 
> DHL called me yesterday and said they cannot get in touch with anyone over at EKWB, hence the delay.
> 
> I reckon I will not get my refund if the shipment is not delivered?
> Had also informed the RMA support but no reply also.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Since I don't have access to the RMA system, can you provide me your RMA number and I will send an email to the guys at the HQ.


----------



## j0ewhite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Since I don't have access to the RMA system, can you provide me your RMA number and I will send an email to the guys at the HQ.


160149.

Thanks!


----------



## SECTORTWO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0ewhite*
> 
> @akira749
> 
> My returned Predator 240 R1.0 had been stuck at Clearance Event for a week now. Can you help to check on it?
> 
> DHL called me yesterday and said they cannot get in touch with anyone over at EKWB, hence the delay.
> 
> I reckon I will not get my refund if the shipment is not delivered?
> Had also informed the RMA support but no reply also.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey, sup gloom? Still waiting for yours? I returned and got the replacement for mine within a week total. Hope they sort out yours soon.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0ewhite*
> 
> 160149.
> 
> Thanks!


I sent an email to the guys. Either you directly or me should receive an update soon.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I sent an email to the guys. Either you directly or me should receive an update soon.


Do you know what direction the water flowes in our Predators? cant find that piece of info anywhere including the manual


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Do you know what direction the water flowes in our Predators? cant find that piece of info anywhere including the manual


Sorry I forgot to answer this when you asked yesterday.

The flow goes like this in a predator : Out from the radiator port where the pump is --> In into the inlet of the CPU block --> Out from the outlet of the CPU block --> In in the radiator.

So the important fact will always be that the water goes out from the pump port and return in the radiator through the other port.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Sorry I forgot to answer this when you asked yesterday.
> 
> The flow goes like this in a predator : Out from the radiator port where the pump is --> In into the inlet of the CPU block --> Out from the outlet of the CPU block --> In in the radiator.
> 
> So the important fact will always be that the water goes out from the pump port and return in the radiator through the other port.


perfect , thanks


----------



## d0mmie

Has anyone had good experience with mounting a Predator in a vertical position so the pump/reservoir is located in the top? Somehow my logic tells me a pump would possibly make less noise when placed at the bottom, simply because of gravity. It seems to me that it would be better to push water up than pulling it up. I'm asking this technical question since I'm looking to acquire a new chassis where I'd want the Predator to be mounted in the front of the case (imagine Fractal Define S or Phanteks Evolv ATX). It's just a lot easier to mount it with the pump located in the top due to tubing length.

Ok so before anyone says the obvious: "Why not just mount it in the top of the case and be done with it"? Good question! However that would require way more fans in order to keep a positive static pressure in the case. This way I can get away with 3 x 120mm intake and one 140mm exhaust fan.


----------



## Menno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> Has anyone had good experience with mounting a Predator in a vertical position so the pump/reservoir is located in the top? Somehow my logic tells me a pump would possibly make less noise when placed at the bottom, simply because of gravity. It seems to me that it would be better to push water up than pulling it up. I'm asking this technical question since I'm looking to acquire a new chassis where I'd want the Predator to be mounted in the front of the case (imagine Fractal Define S or Phanteks Evolv ATX). It's just a lot easier to mount it with the pump located in the top due to tubing length.
> 
> Ok so before anyone says the obvious: "Why not just mount it in the top of the case and be done with it"? Good question! However that would require way more fans in order to keep a positive static pressure in the case. This way I can get away with 3 x 120mm intake and one 140mm exhaust fan.


I have it in the front (360) with the pump on the bottom in a define S. Tube is very tight and *just* reaches the cpu block, mounting was a bit hard because of the tube length. I thought mounting the pump on top was a no go? Its on exhaust now though. Dindt want to Flip/rewire all those fans and barely have space on top. Temps are ok.


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menno*
> 
> I have it in the front (360) with the pump on the bottom in a define S. Tube is very tight and *just* reaches the cpu block, mounting was a bit hard because of the tube length. I thought mounting the pump on top was a no go? Its on exhaust now though. Dindt want to Flip/rewire all those fans and barely have space on top. Temps are ok.


According to the manual it can be mounted both ways in a vertical position. It's just that having the pump at the bottom, will require a lot of extra work with the Phanteks Evolv ATX case. I would have to disassemble the tubing and route it through one of the cable grommets in the bottom of the case.


----------



## KedarWolf

I think you can connect the fans directly to your motherboard headers or a fan controller rather then the 360 or 280 itself. Then control them from there or your motherboard bios or software.


----------



## NIGos

Guys I could really use some help as I'm at loss here... I think I'm having cooling issues with my Rev 1.1 360 as, with Tamb of 17°C, and only a [email protected] 1.14V, I'm reaching 78° C on Prime95 smallft with fans at 50% (1200Rpms), which kinda get loud. I know this is a sinthetic benchmark but I still expected much better cooling given that some reviews are reporting 67°C top with a [email protected] and inaudibleness while Priming95.

When I add the TitanX in the loop I reach 80° During gaming sessions (witcher3 I.e.) in the whole LCS ( both cpu and gpu)

I tried switching the fans to intake but there hasn't been an appreciable change; oddly enough I do not remember such high temps while on REV 1.0...

Also I'm unable to troubleshoot the issue as fans and pump (other than being noisy) seem in order.
Any help or ideas are appreciated.


----------



## SeoulFinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> Has anyone had good experience with mounting a Predator in a vertical position so the pump/reservoir is located in the top...


I have Fractal Design S case and have installed the Predator 360 in the front position. Pump, reservoir and tubes on the top, fan and pump connectors on the bottom. No problems whatsoever.

Originally I had the radiator on the top, but since I flipped the fans (now they pull air in and push it through the radiator) I wanted to use the case's dust filter. The "hot air" is pushed out from the case in the back (Noctua) and through the last moduvent (Noctua).


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeoulFinn*
> 
> I have Fractal Design S case and have installed the Predator 360 in the front position. Pump, reservoir and tubes on the top, fan and pump connectors on the bottom. No problems whatsoever.
> 
> Originally I had the radiator on the top, but since I flipped the fans (now they pull air in and push it through the radiator) I wanted to use the case's dust filter. The "hot air" is pushed out from the case in the back (Noctua) and through the last moduvent (Noctua).


Thank you for the info. That's what I wanted to hear. Did you by any chance get better temps when flipping the fans?


----------



## PreDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGos*
> 
> Guys I could really use some help as I'm at loss here... I think I'm having cooling issues with my Rev 1.1 360 as, with Tamb of 17°C, and only a [email protected] 1.14V, I'm reaching 78° C on Prime95 smallft with fans at 50% (1200Rpms), which kinda get loud. I know this is a sinthetic benchmark but I still expected much better cooling given that some reviews are reporting 67°C top with a [email protected] and inaudibleness while Priming95.
> 
> When I add the TitanX in the loop I reach 80° During gaming sessions (witcher3 I.e.) in the whole LCS ( both cpu and gpu)
> 
> I tried switching the fans to intake but there hasn't been an appreciable change; oddly enough I do not remember such high temps while on REV 1.0...
> 
> Also I'm unable to troubleshoot the issue as fans and pump (other than being noisy) seem in order.
> Any help or ideas are appreciated.


I would recommend to maybe controlling the pump on its own, the pump header is the first 1, plug it into the CPU header though, and then you have to remember when you put the 2 pin PWM header in the chassis header that in the BIOS that you change it to PWM from DC otherwise like mine it decided to run full speed all the time. By having control of the pump separatly you might be able to lower the temps without causing much more noise with the fans.

If this doesnt work check that the loop hasnt got any trapped air inside, because there may be some air trapped inside the CPU block which is causing the higher then normal temps, just tip the case at wierd angles to help the bubbles go to the res. Finally if that doesnt work try aida64 instead of prime95, i find that aida64 produces a really good synthetic reading, and tell me what happens.


----------



## SeoulFinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> Thank you for the info. That's what I wanted to hear. Did you by any chance get better temps when flipping the fans?


The difference was within few C, but I don't exactly remember which way. My temps may not be comparable with yours, as I have GPU (Fury X) in the loop as well and I have replaced the Vardar fans with Corsair SP120mm Quiet Editions.

One thing comes to my mind. The wire from the fan connector/hub to mobo's CPU connector was too short to hide/route nicely. If I wanted to hide it, I would have to get longer cable or an extension for the current one.


----------



## Metros

Can someone link me the default fan curve for the EK Predator

Also what fan curve do you guys use


----------



## malanden

Today, I just got my replacement motherboard from Asus, who claimed "customer damage". I had to pay almost $150 CAD once taxes where added, plus a tank of gas back and forth three times.

I install the replacement 360, no issues. I install my Asus R9 290X graphics card with the EK waterblock quick connect.

I am checking everything to make sure all is secure. I didn't notice the bloody leak coming from my graphics card where the connection is. Its dripping all over and into my power supply. Not that I can turn on my computer now anyways, as I don't have on board graphics.

So, I clean up as best I can, after disconnecting the quick connect to the cpu out quick connect, (that's only when it leaks). Place some paper towel, and try again. I am attaching a picture of the leak.

The only thing this AIO graphics card water block has done is been taken out of my computer, and put back into my computer. If this little movement and action can cause a leak, I suspect EK has bigger problems coming.

I am really disappointed. If this was a custom loop, I accept the risk. An AIO with expansion capabilities, well, I don't expect this. I haven't even bothered talking to EK about my motherboard becoming a pile of dead PCB, I can just imagine the hoops I am going to have to climb through. Now I am paranoid my power supply is going to have issues, and only God knows if the leak actually penetrated my graphics card. I don't see how it could, but, with this disaster, who knows.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malanden*
> 
> Today, I just got my replacement motherboard from Asus, who claimed "customer damage". I had to pay almost $150 CAD once taxes where added, plus a tank of gas back and forth three times.
> 
> I install the replacement 360, no issues. I install my Asus R9 290X graphics card with the EK waterblock quick connect.
> 
> I am checking everything to make sure all is secure. I didn't notice the bloody leak coming from my graphics card where the connection is. Its dripping all over and into my power supply. Not that I can turn on my computer now anyways, as I don't have on board graphics.
> 
> So, I clean up as best I can, after disconnecting the quick connect to the cpu out quick connect, (that's only when it leaks). Place some paper towel, and try again. I am attaching a picture of the leak.
> 
> The only thing this AIO graphics card water block has done is been taken out of my computer, and put back into my computer. If this little movement and action can cause a leak, I suspect EK has bigger problems coming.
> 
> I am really disappointed. If this was a custom loop, I accept the risk. An AIO with expansion capabilities, well, I don't expect this. I haven't even bothered talking to EK about my motherboard becoming a pile of dead PCB, I can just imagine the hoops I am going to have to climb through. Now I am paranoid my power supply is going to have issues, and only God knows if the leak actually penetrated my graphics card. I don't see how it could, but, with this disaster, who knows.


Sorry to hear that. Unfortunately there is always risk involved when you decide to use water cooling in your PC. Regardless of it being a custom loop or AIO. AIO coolers less than custom, but once you expand an AIO the risk involved increases. Hope you get everything sorted out. Next time test for leaks outside your PC.


----------



## malanden

How do you test a complete closed loop system outside of a PC? If you follow their instructions, you can't. Remember, the graphics card is also using their new aio type setup.


----------



## PreDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malanden*
> 
> How do you test a complete closed loop system outside of a PC? If you follow their instructions, you can't. Remember, the graphics card is also using their new aio type setup.


Buy a 24 pin bridging plug (or bridge it yourself just double and triple check you do it right) and then hook up the pump and fans and this allows you to leak test outside the case. Also i would recommend always putting down paper towels all over the fittings, to make sure to catch the potential leaks and dont remove it until youve ran it for a while. Also i normally double check fittings for being securely on.


----------



## malanden

Excellent thank you. I didn't even power this up. As soon as I plugged the CPU block into the graphics card block quick connect, it started leaking.

Anyone know how to tighten these up? The allen key I have fits, but, its pretty snug, and I am not going to force it. It appears to be leaking right at the top of the elbow, into the card, just below that bolt.


----------



## dayman

Took 4 days for Ek to get me my missing cables. Not expecting that quick thank you EK. Have quite lower temps from R1.1, but I think it's partially due to the better application of paste under the lid this time round.


----------



## HatallaS

Thank u EK, pick up the predator and delivered this:


----------



## ufokillerz

saw my first predator 240 at microcenter today. been there a dozen times in the last 3 months, never seen one before.

surely enough its a rev1.0 without a date code.


----------



## delpy8

Hi guys
What fans would I need if I wanted to go push pull is it just the vardar 2200 Rpm ones with braided cables? Are they exactly the same as the ones supplied ref vardar f4
Cheers


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0ewhite*
> 
> 160149.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, yesterday I received a reply from the HQ but my regular work kept me from being able to reply to you









EK sent all the documents to the customs and are currently waiting customs to send package back to the warehouse.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz*
> 
> saw my first predator 240 at microcenter today. been there a dozen times in the last 3 months, never seen one before.
> 
> surely enough its a rev1.0 without a date code.


You're telling me that you saw a *R1.0* for sale on the shelves of a MicroCenter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You need to tell me which exact store.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Hi guys
> What fans would I need if I wanted to go push pull is it just the vardar 2200 Rpm ones with braided cables? Are they exactly the same as the ones supplied ref vardar f4
> Cheers


It's the F4-120ER that you would need.

EK-Vardar F4-120ER (2200rpm)


----------



## Metros

What fan curve do you guys use

The highest temperature on one of my cores is 74c (5930K 4.4Ghz 1.38v) my average is around 67, this is while gaming after a few hours


----------



## NIGos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PreDuck*
> 
> I would recommend to maybe controlling the pump on its own, the pump header is the first 1, plug it into the CPU header though, and then you have to remember when you put the 2 pin PWM header in the chassis header that in the BIOS that you change it to PWM from DC otherwise like mine it decided to run full speed all the time. By having control of the pump separatly you might be able to lower the temps without causing much more noise with the fans.
> 
> If this doesnt work check that the loop hasnt got any trapped air inside, because there may be some air trapped inside the CPU block which is causing the higher then normal temps, just tip the case at wierd angles to help the bubbles go to the res. Finally if that doesnt work try aida64 instead of prime95, i find that aida64 produces a really good synthetic reading, and tell me what happens.


Thanks for the tips!

I've managed to keep temps down a bit by upping the fans while I wait for the a set of Noctuas to do Push/Pull (Vardars have a lot of annoying coil whine) and see if I can get lower RPMs while retaining mild temps.

Also I'm evaluating an expansion to the system (an additional triple 120 mm PE radiator), but I do not know if I should bother with an additional Pump or reservoir, in order to keeps temps down and silent operation.

Does anyone know if the predator360 pump can take CPU+GPU+Another RAD?


----------



## PreDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> What fan curve do you guys use
> 
> The highest temperature on one of my cores is 74c (5930K 4.4Ghz 1.38v) my average is around 67, this is while gaming after a few hours


I dont want to tell you what to do (all to there own), however if it were me I would dial down that overclock to something with the voltage at about 1.3 give or take 0.01.

Next with the fan curve, if you run AIDA64 for about 20min or so you will get a temperature curve, so youll see the idle temps before test, the mid range temps and then the max temps under full load. You then take this and look at the fan curve you applied to it before the test:

Look at the idle temps first as your going to spend most of your time in it, if you are happy with the noise level and the temps then good you found it, for me (20%) roughly

then look at max temps, and find where on the fan curve where the temp meets the percentage for example mine is 50-60% roughly but check if your ok with the noise and the temp, keep in mind that you should keep below 70 at 100% load and if you need to bump the fans to max then so be it.

then all you do is a straight line between the (idle temp/fan speed percentage) to the (max temp/fan speed percentage)

This is how you get a simple fan curve/line,

IF you want to have a middle fan so you dont mind it running a bit hot but have the fans lower for the noise then just allow the fan to have a small curve so that the fans only bump up at the very end.

If you dont want to go through that and just want a simple answer of which pre set fan curve then go with turbo as you have a high voltage and id say its a safe bet


----------



## PreDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGos*
> 
> Thanks for the tips!
> 
> I've managed to keep temps down a bit by upping the fans while I wait for the a set of Noctuas to do Push/Pull (Vardars have a lot of annoying coil whine) and see if I can get lower RPMs while retaining mild temps.
> 
> Also I'm evaluating an expansion to the system (an additional triple 120 mm PE radiator), but I do not know if I should bother with an additional Pump or reservoir, in order to keeps temps down and silent operation.
> 
> Does anyone know if the predator360 pump can take CPU+GPU+Another RAD?


Yes it can definatly take it i might recommend to have a small res as well though so that its easier to fill the loop.


----------



## malanden

Any suggestion on how to check my connection to tighten, where the leak is? That elbow into the GPU block


----------



## PreDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malanden*
> 
> Any suggestion on how to check my connection to tighten, where the leak is? That elbow into the GPU block


Is the leak coming from the rotary fitting? if so is it from the rotary part (where it spins) or from the block it self? if the later then just tighten the bastard, if the first then i have no clue i dont own the gpu pre filled for mine so im not familiar with the fitting. Sorry if i did nothing to help.


----------



## malanden

I think its coming from the rotary part into the block, I am going to pull it from the rig and connect it to confirm 100%


----------



## ufokillerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malanden*
> 
> How do you test a complete closed loop system outside of a PC? If you follow their instructions, you can't. Remember, the graphics card is also using their new aio type setup.


you can test everything before install if you had a spare psu and a psu bridging plug.

i tested mine way before i put it anywhere near my pc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Hi, yesterday I received a reply from the HQ but my regular work kept me from being able to reply to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EK sent all the documents to the customs and are currently waiting customs to send package back to the warehouse.
> You're telling me that you saw a *R1.0* for sale on the shelves of a MicroCenter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You need to tell me which exact store.
> It's the F4-120ER that you would need.
> 
> EK-Vardar F4-120ER (2200rpm)


New York - Brooklyn/Gowanus


----------



## MR-e

Can we use Mayhem's Blitz 1 and 2 in the Predator? Will it mess up the motor somehow? Thanks!


----------



## lxvrgs

So got my 2nd predator replacement in to day and it turns on so thats out of the way, however my idle temps seem way too high for me. Ive got a 5820k 4.4GHz and 1.200V idling in the mid 40's right now via hardware monitor got the vardars going at 1400ish rpm currently.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lxvrgs*
> 
> So got my 2nd predator replacement in to day and it turns on so thats out of the way, however my idle temps seem way too high for me. Ive got a 5820k 4.4GHz and 1.200V idling in the mid 40's right now via hardware monitor got the vardars going at 1400ish rpm currently.


Idle temps are don't matter, just do a Stress Test man and show me the results here.


----------



## Alpina 7

maybe im just not getting it, But how do i turn my Pred on OUTSIDE the case? i wanted to flush it for a day.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> maybe im just not getting it, But how do i turn my Pred on OUTSIDE the case? i wanted to flush it for a day.


You can use a molex plug from a PSU and use a paper clip to trick the PSU (green to black on 24pin connection) to run. Use SATA power adapter (iirc) to plug the unit into and viola!

I suggest using a hair drier aimed at the radiator or even a tad ways back from the cooling plate of the block to heat the unit up and if there are any issues that only rear their head on heat stress they should do so relatively quickly.

Hope this answers your question.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You can use a molex plug from a PSU and use a paper clip to trick the PSU (green to black on 24pin connection) to run. Use SATA power adapter (iirc) to plug the unit into and viola!
> 
> I suggest using a hair drier aimed at the radiator or even a tad ways back from the cooling plate of the block to heat the unit up and if there are any issues that only rear their head on heat stress they should do so relatively quickly.
> 
> Hope this answers your question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


awesome thank you! cant wait to try... you think boiled water and vinegar will do the trick ?


----------



## lxvrgs

The predator units still use the same UNC 6-32 30mm screws right? Gonna hop to home depot and pick some up for push pull.


----------



## VSG

M4 screws here, actually.


----------



## Strider49

Anyone had a problem with one of the holes in the backplate? I cannot screw any of the four M4 mounting bolts completely into one particular hole.


----------



## lxvrgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> M4 screws here, actually.


m4 on the radiator as well? Not just the mounting hardware?


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> awesome thank you! cant wait to try... you think boiled water and vinegar will do the trick ?


Do NOT use vinegar to clean a Predator AIO! It might damage some of the components as vinegar should only be used with radiators. Also be careful with boiled water as it might damage some of the plastic components in the AIO.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> awesome thank you! cant wait to try... you think boiled water and vinegar will do the trick ?
> 
> 
> 
> Do NOT use vinegar to clean a Predator AIO! It might damage some of the components as vinegar should only be used with radiators. Also be careful with boiled water as it might damage some of the plastic components in the AIO.
Click to expand...

2nded.

Although I doubt diluted vinegar would do much if anything to plastic, but orings probably wouldn't survive even minimal exposure. They would likely be prone to cracking afterward and that my friends would be no bueno.









~Ceadder


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lxvrgs*
> 
> The predator units still use the same UNC 6-32 30mm screws right? Gonna hop to home depot and pick some up for push pull.


No, it's M4!


----------



## MikkoM

Hmm.. if someone who works for ek can answer to me, did i broke the warranty when i broke supremacy mx waterblock? overtightening fitting to it and it cracks and leak. :l


----------



## edruns69

akira749,

Thank you for the info in this forum. Thinking about buying the EKWB Predator 360 for a build I am slowly working on and have a couple questions...

1. Waiting for either Broadwell-e or Skylake-e to come out. I assume if I purchase the Predator 360 today that the water block will work with Broadwell-e when it comes out but do you think there is a good chance it would also work with Skylake-e if I decided to wait that long?

2. Would there be a problem storing the Predator for say a year before I actually started using it on a daily basis in an operational computer?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikkoM*
> 
> Hmm.. if someone who works for ek can answer to me, did i broke the warranty when i broke supremacy mx waterblock? overtightening fitting to it and it cracks and leak. :l


Warranty is for manufacturer faults, not user faults.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 2nded.
> 
> Although I doubt diluted vinegar would do much if anything to plastic, but orings probably wouldn't survive even minimal exposure. They would likely be prone to cracking afterward and that my friends would be no bueno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> Do NOT use vinegar to clean a Predator AIO! It might damage some of the components as vinegar should only be used with radiators. Also be careful with boiled water as it might damage some of the plastic components in the AIO.


Glad i read this lol. Thanks guys. Repped


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/pnuSpRTej

https://imageshack.com/i/pn8S11EDj



Got mine installed, just need another 8pin pcie psu cable made.

Closed off the top of the Define S, will add more rads if not happy with temps.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine installed, just need another 8pin pcie psu cable made.
> 
> Closed off the top of the Define S, will add more rads if not happy with temps.


How much clearance do you have above the radiator?

Thanks.


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/pnuSpRTej
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/pn8S11EDj
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine installed, just need another 8pin pcie psu cable made.
> 
> Closed off the top of the Define S, will add more rads if not happy with temps.


looking nice Khemist


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> How much clearance do you have above the radiator?
> 
> Thanks.


2cm, only enough to get the tips of my fingers in to screw/unscrew the port.

To fill it i removed the top moduvent and used a squeeze bottle with tip i could just about fit through the perforations on the roof.

Couple of things i did, reversed the fans so they now push and added a heatsink to the pump.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> looking nice Khemist


Thanks!.


----------



## MikkoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 2cm, only enough to get the tips of my fingers in to screw/unscrew the port.
> 
> To fill it i removed the top moduvent and used a squeeze bottle with tip i could just about fit through the perforations on the roof.
> 
> Couple of things i did, reversed the fans so they now push and added a heatsink to the pump.
> Thanks!.


Did heatsink needed any modding while added it to predator?


----------



## lxvrgs

Anyone know the exact m4 screw on the predators. I went to 2 different home depots both with equally lacking selections. Figure I'll just order some online.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lxvrgs*
> 
> Anyone know the exact m4 screw on the predators. I went to 2 different home depots both with equally lacking selections. Figure I'll just order some online.


If you are using them with 25mm thick fans, get M4 x 30mm length screws from eBay. There are US based sellers also who will sell it at a higher price if you don't want to wait for sellers in Asia to ship it.


----------



## kilo7echo

Reading all the bad luck people have been having even after receiving the new rev 1.1s is just terrible. Ive been waiting myself for my RMA to come through for 3 weeks now. Submitted the ticket and had it referred to EK North America and has been with them for 2 weeks. I am so tempted to just go back to corsair, having my PC torn apart for the replacement of this item for 3 weeks now is just bad.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikkoM*
> 
> Did heatsink needed any modding while added it to predator?


Not if you use the EK heatsink, i know Bitspower wont work, i already tried.


----------



## MikkoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Warranty is for manufacturer faults, not user faults.


Yea, thinking just if pump gonna die and wont go to warranty anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Not if you use the EK heatsink, i know Bitspower wont work, i already tried.


Ok thanks! in finland bitspower parts are hard to get so i cant buy even wrong ddc heatsink


----------



## malanden

Well, I tightened the hex screws, the small ones, on the gpu block. I mean, by the tinest of turns, and leak stopped.

I have been stressing my system rendering something for 4hrs, no leaks, and CPU temp never over 70c, averaging about 65c with GPU idle. GPU R9 290x showing about 42c idle. Fans almost silent.

So far so good.

Core i7 4790K


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> If you are using them with 25mm thick fans, get M4 x 30mm length screws from eBay. There are US based sellers also who will sell it at a higher price if you don't want to wait for sellers in Asia to ship it.


What about 40mm length M4? would that work for Radiator? Cuase I wanna get some from MNPCTech website, but they only have these in length of 6mm, 16mm, 40mm, and longer. So I don't get it, I thought 30mm is the right length for Radiator + 120mm fan?


----------



## lxvrgs

Well found another hardware screw that had some m4 screws, packing all the cables from the 3 extra vardars and the splitters required a little finesse but wasnt too difficult, I tried using NZXT's CAM software and pre push-pull I was idling around 38-39* and with AIDA 64 hottest core was around 68-70*

Now idling around 34-35* havent run AIDA 64 yet but I wouldnt be surprised to see the load temp drop a couple degrees.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> What about 40mm length M4? would that work for Radiator? Cuase I wanna get some from MNPCTech website, but they only have these in length of 6mm, 16mm, 40mm, and longer. So I don't get it, I thought 30mm is the right length for Radiator + 120mm fan?


I don't know why they have 40mm long screws, or even 16mm long screws. You will have to ask them. But like you said, for this case you need 30mm long screws with a standard 25mm thick fan.


----------



## lxvrgs

Here's a couple of pictures of the pushpull set up in a Define S as you can see its a pretty tight fit but it fits.
http://imgur.com/a/AUhr3

Didn't have another venturi fan so for the time being one of my GT's is doing just fine, disregard the little 750ti its a temp solution for now.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lxvrgs*
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures of the pushpull set up in a Define S as you can see its a pretty tight fit but it fits.
> http://imgur.com/a/AUhr3
> 
> Didn't have another venturi fan so for the time being one of my GT's is doing just fine, disregard the little 750ti its a temp solution for now.


So I don't get why all these AIO coolers always use these black rubber tubing? Can't they just use a clear good brand tubing? Like they're so cheap.


----------



## khemist

delete.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lxvrgs*
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures of the pushpull set up in a Define S as you can see its a pretty tight fit but it fits.
> http://imgur.com/a/AUhr3
> 
> Didn't have another venturi fan so for the time being one of my GT's is doing just fine, disregard the little 750ti its a temp solution for now.


No reason for push/pull.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> No reason for push/pull.


Push / PUll give better performance


----------



## khemist

Yes, in a minute way, are you a benchmarking pro or end user?.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Yes, in a minute way, are you a benchmarking pro or end user?.


A measured 30% improvement (or the ability to run your fans a step lower and get the performance of a higher bracket) isn't something to call insignificant. Extreme Rigs has published some fairly interesting data on this.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> A measured 30% improvement (or the ability to run your fans a step lower and get the performance of a higher bracket) isn't something to call insignificant. Extreme Rigs has published some fairly interesting data on this.


This. i saw my idle temps get 2-4c lower and under full stress get lower by up to 7C:thumb:


----------



## ZaRMaN

Hi,

I think that my second EK Predator 360 v1.1, the pump does't work again. Is it possible?.

Look this video:

http://www.mediafire.com/watch/x138387o8sj2w95/20160207_114905.mp4

The pump does not seem to move the water









Any idea?.

Greetings

P.S.:Sorry for my english.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I think that my second EK Predator 360 v1.1, the pump does't work again. Is it possible?.
> 
> Look this video:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/watch/x138387o8sj2w95/20160207_114905.mp4
> 
> The pump does not seem to move the water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea?.
> 
> Greetings
> 
> P.S.:Sorry for my english.


What are the temps?, if it's not moving then send it back.

Make sure the sata connection is connected, i was almost crying because i thought my pump died, just the pump connection wasn't pushed in.


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I think that my second EK Predator 360 v1.1, the pump does't work again. Is it possible?.
> 
> Look this video:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/watch/x138387o8sj2w95/20160207_114905.mp4
> 
> The pump does not seem to move the water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea?.
> 
> Greetings
> 
> P.S.:Sorry for my english.


what are you hoping to see through the port, if a water loop is full you won't see movement... you do know that right?

Do you feel vibration on the pump at all? You should feel a very slight constant vibration on the pump. Different from that of the fans.

have you tried actually installing it on a setup to see what the temps were. Its not louder than the fans at all.


----------



## ZaRMaN

I don'tt feel the vibration.

The problem is that the temperature is too high when the PC is turned on. Between 60-85ºC. Sometimes, I turn it on and the temperature is correct, about 30 ° C. It's random.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> I don'tt feel the vibration.
> 
> The problem is that the temperature is too high when the PC is turned on. Between 60-85ºC. Sometimes, I turn it on and the temperature is correct, about 30 ° C. It's random.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


You mean sometimes when you turn it on the temps are high? and than other times the temp is low?

I would find it hard to believe you got two bad pumps... how are hooking up the PWM cable?


----------



## ZaRMaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> You mean sometimes when you turn it on the temps are high? and than other times the temp is low?
> 
> I would find it hard to believe you got two bad pumps... how are hooking up the PWM cable?


It was previously connected to the hub - Power suply SATA connector. Now, the EK Predator 360 it´s connected directly to the motherboard and the problem persist.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> It was previously connected to the hub - Power suply SATA connector. Now, the EK Predator 360 it´s connected directly to the motherboard and the problem persist.


you do have the sata power cable connected correct? also remove the pwm cable from the motherboard to rule out motherboard controlling it


----------



## ZaRMaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> you do have the sata power cable connected correct? also remove the pwm cable from the motherboard to rule out motherboard controlling it


I see the SATA cable connected OK.

Do I connect the SATA cable and disconnect the cable from the FAN CPU conector of motherboard?


----------



## NIGos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> I see the SATA cable connected OK.
> 
> Do I connect the SATA cable and disconnect the cable from the FAN CPU conector of motherboard?


Have you tried to give the pump a nudge on the side ? I have been having the same issue with both predator rev1.0 and rev1.1 .. And I reckon it is motherboard related, as the pump won't always start when the Pc is turned on, resulting in high temps.


----------



## ZaRMaN

Now, I only connected the SATA cable (not connected PWM cable) and the BIOS temperature was 46 ° C and increasing.

Then, I connected the fan cable to the CPU_FAN connector on the motherboard and now works perfect. 25-29ºC in Iddle. Temperatures normals.

The problem will reappear at some point when I turn on the PC.

NIGos, what you mean by "a nudge on the side" ?. I'm sorry but my English is not very good.

Greetings and thanks!


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> I see the SATA cable connected OK.
> 
> Do I connect the SATA cable and disconnect the cable from the FAN CPU conector of motherboard?


The sata cable ALWAYS has to be connected as that is what draws power the PWM cable is what sends the RPM signal to the MB it also allows the MB to control the Pump/fans. remove the PWM cable which should make the pump/fans run 100% to eliminate a MB issue.


----------



## NIGos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> Now, I only connected the SATA cable (not connected PWM cable) and the BIOS temperature was 46 ° C and increasing.
> 
> Then, I connected the fan cable to the CPU_FAN connector on the motherboard and now works perfect. 25-29ºC in Iddle. Temperatures normals.
> 
> The problem will reappear at some point when I turn on the PC.
> 
> NIGos, what you mean by "a nudge on the side" ?. I'm sorry but my English is not very good.
> 
> Greetings and thanks!


I meant that you have to hit the pump on its side, I use a screwdriver personally. Keep hitting it until you hear it spinning again ... I have to do so at every coold boot.


----------



## ZaRMaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> The sata cable ALWAYS has to be connected as that is what draws power the PWM cable is what sends the RPM signal to the MB it also allows the MB to control the Pump/fans. remove the PWM cable which should make the pump/fans run 100% to eliminate a MB issue.


Then, is no a problem of the motherboard because I tried the PWM cable disconnected and the temperature was very high. Now it works OK with the cable connected but I know the problem will return.

What can I do??









Thanks for everything!


----------



## Jokesterwild

Sounds to me like the pump works but isn't always getting turned on. Maybe the little board on your predator isn't working 100%. Try plugging the pump directly to a fan header. Least it might start to troubleshoot where the problem lies.


----------



## ZaRMaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> Sounds to me like the pump works but isn't always getting turned on. Maybe the little board on your predator isn't working 100%. Try plugging the pump directly to a fan header.


I tried it but it still fails.

Greetings!


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> I tried it but it still fails.
> 
> Greetings!


PUmp is defective, contact EK for replacement. Or go with Swiftech


----------



## d0mmie

Look.. Swiftech is also having issues with dead or semi defective DDC pumps. It's a DDC issue, not specific to EKWB.


----------



## Kutalion

DDC pumps are generally pretty reliable. But the design is generally the same, its mostly laing DDC rebrand.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> Look.. Swiftech is also having issues with dead or semi defective DDC pumps. It's a DDC issue, not specific to EKWB.


The pumps used in the Swiftech AIOs are not DDCs.


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> I tried it but it still fails.
> 
> Greetings!


strange that it seems to work some times, must have a wiring issue of sorts.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

i love how people jump on the bandwagon one way or the other... the predators are having problems at the start it happens... swiftech had pump issues in the beginning with the h220.... the x series solved much of that issue.... this is ek's first foray into aio territory and it didnt start well that doesnt mean it wont end well... but it might cost them a bit to get everything sorted out... people act as though water pumps have never failed and all the sudden are failing... seriously?.... anyone whos ran a fishtank knows pumps can an do fail at any time... an electric powered motor pushing water.... stuff happens sometimes







i have owned 3 swiftech pumps one had a bad pwm part and didnt run unless it was tweaked at a certain angle...did i jump ship and run to a ddc pump because "swiftech makes crap"? no because number one thats not true.. and number 2 i know stuff happens sometimes... imo its not if a problem arises but how a company handles it after the problem arises that matters the most to me... swiftech won more of my business because of their customer service..... i feel like eks customer service is doing a great job... people just get emotional and upset when something doesnt work... which is understandable.... but you cant expect a company to move a world... some things are out of their control
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRMaN*
> 
> I tried it but it still fails.
> 
> Greetings!


When your pump is connected to the sata power and the motherboard and the temperature is rising in the bios what does the cpu header monitoring say for rpms? 0? Also what do you have the fan curve on your cpu header set to? iirc someone here had theirs set to low of a starting power target and the pump wouldnt start...


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The pumps used in the Swiftech AIOs are not DDCs.


Edit: Nevermind I take that back. It seems you're right and I got fed misinformation. Although I have one person claiming to have installed a DDC pump on a Swiftech H140-X, I'm guessing he mistook a MCP30 pump for a DDC one


----------



## ghostrider85

Anyone knows if the predator xlc 360 fits in the h440?


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Anyone knows if the predator xlc 360 fits in the h440?


Yes but don't it increased the ambient temp by more than 10*


----------



## wizardbro

Anyone know of a nice matx or extra small atx case (nzxt s340) that could fit the predator 360?
I would get the Caselabs s5, but it costs 110 dollars just to ship to me.


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/pnBq2MEYj

My pump has just died, had to break out the spare, i'll be returning this.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> Yes but don't it increased the ambient temp by more than 10*


Is the pump/res on the top or on the bottom? Any issue with install?


----------



## Cube Rhino

Received correspondence regarding my RMA but several different claims were made in the messages and I can't really sort out what to do now(they mentioned they would pickup the defective unit but then later say I have to mail it in and they would cover shipping fees). Waiting on reply for a few days now but I was wondering if there was a US contact number? I tried all of the numbers on EK's website(purchased $10 in google credits to make international phone calls) one just rang for about 10 minutes before I hung up and the other connected to dialup tones. Now revisiting the site I don't see any numbers.


----------



## HatallaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Is the pump/res on the top or on the bottom? Any issue with install?


I took it apart to install it on my gpu and the Titan is very long, was a pain to install. Pump is on top to help with leaks.


----------



## KickAssCop

I think I have a case of bad fans. They are making whiny noises and I am wondering if I will need to RMA just the fans or the full unit? Also, will I have to send the fans back? Sending fans back would cost me about 50 dollars lol. EK really has a love/hate relationship with me right now. It also seems the pump is making sounds so I will do a thorough test during the weekend.

Right now I am just annoyed.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cube Rhino*
> 
> Received correspondence regarding my RMA but several different claims were made in the messages and I can't really sort out what to do now(they mentioned they would pickup the defective unit but then later say I have to mail it in and they would cover shipping fees). Waiting on reply for a few days now but I was wondering if there was a US contact number? I tried all of the numbers on EK's website(purchased $10 in google credits to make international phone calls) one just rang for about 10 minutes before I hung up and the other connected to dialup tones. Now revisiting the site I don't see any numbers.


It was a holiday day yesterday so it's probably why you didn't got any reply.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I think I have a case of bad fans. They are making whiny noises and I am wondering if I will need to RMA just the fans or the full unit? Also, will I have to send the fans back? Sending fans back would cost me about 50 dollars lol. EK really has a love/hate relationship with me right now. It also seems the pump is making sounds so I will do a thorough test during the weekend.
> 
> Right now I am just annoyed.


If your fans have an issue, you won't need to RMA the whole unit only the fans. As to know if you will need to send the fans back, that I don't know.


----------



## lxvrgs

Little update on my push/pull set up using AIDA 64 highest for temp I saw was 61*C average core temp was 57-58*C. 5820k at 4.4GHz and 1.196V, very happy with how the predator is performing guess the third time really was the charm.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lxvrgs*
> 
> Little update on my push/pull set up using AIDA 64 highest for temp I saw was 61*C average core temp was 57-58*C. 5820k at 4.4GHz and 1.196V, very happy with how the predator is performing guess the third time really was the charm.


And you have the 240 or 360 Rad version?


----------



## lxvrgs

I've got the 360


----------



## smke

I was wondering how u all like the predator 240 and how well does it keep the i7 4790k overclocked i was thanking of getting one soon my case can fit the 240 or 360 version


----------



## lxvrgs

I originally wanted to buy the 240, I ended up with the 360 for the qdc( although you can get the 240 with em now). The idea of potential expansion with a gpu was nice. But ultimately I went with the 360 because aesthetically it looked better filling all 3 fan slots on the top of my case as opposed to just 2.

Long story short if you can fit it is go with the 360.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lxvrgs*
> 
> I originally wanted to buy the 240, I ended up with the 360 for the qdc( although you can get the 240 with em now). The idea of potential expansion with a gpu was nice. But ultimately I went with the 360 because aesthetically it looked better filling all 3 fan slots on the top of my case as opposed to just 2.
> 
> Long story short if you can fit it is go with the 360.


I wish they made the 360 without the qdc's I realy don't want the extra chance of them leaking


----------



## Jidonsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I wish they made the 360 without the qdc's I realy don't want the extra chance of them leaking


The QDCs are medical grade. I wouldn't worry too much about leaking.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jidonsu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I wish they made the 360 without the qdc's I realy don't want the extra chance of them leaking
> 
> 
> 
> The QDCs are medical grade. I wouldn't worry too much about leaking.
Click to expand...

as we all know anything made by man is prone to problems


----------



## lxvrgs

Yeah I honestly wouldnt worry about a Colder qdc leaking


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jidonsu*
> 
> The QDCs are medical grade. I wouldn't worry too much about leaking.


What about other QDC fittings? Like from Bitspower and Koolance? are they Medical grade as well?


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I was wondering how u all like the predator 240 and how well does it keep the i7 4790k overclocked i was thanking of getting one soon my case can fit the 240 or 360 version


I owned a predator 240 my temps running Aida64 for 1 hour: 4970K delidded, CPU 62ºC , 4.6 ghz 1.175v core


----------



## MR-e

Anyone know if we can run Mayhem's Blitz cleaning solution through the predator?


----------



## Jidonsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Anyone know if we can run Mayhem's Blitz cleaning solution through the predator?


The acid can't be good for the plastic parts.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jidonsu*
> 
> The acid can't be good for the plastic parts.


Thank you, no go for Blitz 1 then. Do you think running Blitz 2 will be safe to flush out any contaminants?


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Thank you, no go for Blitz 1 then. Do you think running Blitz 2 will be safe to flush out any contaminants?


Can't you just use Distilled water to flush ?


----------



## MR-e

Technically I can, but I bought the Blitz kit a while ago and it's out of the return window. Feels bad to buy something and then not use it


----------



## derickwm

Please don't... you really don't need to.


----------



## fixall

So... I'm about 80% sure that my pump has died. I noticed my CPU temps have been hitting about 10 degrees higher than normal while gaming and thought something was up. I opened the side panel and I hear absolutely no sound coming from the pump and I can feel no vibration. I restarted the computer a couple times with my hand on the pump to see if I can feel anything and nada. Any ideas on how I can test the pump without having to take my entire system apart. again. to reach the pump/fan headers?


----------



## smke

try hooking pump up to mb fan header


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> So... I'm about 80% sure that my pump has died. I noticed my CPU temps have been hitting about 10 degrees higher than normal while gaming and thought something was up. I opened the side panel and I hear absolutely no sound coming from the pump and I can feel no vibration. I restarted the computer a couple times with my hand on the pump to see if I can feel anything and nada. Any ideas on how I can test the pump without having to take my entire system apart. again. to reach the pump/fan headers?


try hooking pump to mb fan header


----------



## fixall

From my previous post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Any ideas on how I can test the pump without having to take my entire system apart. again. to reach the pump/fan headers?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> try hooking pump to mb fan header


That involves completely disassembling my system to get to the fan headers on the Predator. Which is not an easy task and something I would really like to freaking avoid during midterm week. I've already had to do that to RMA my last Predator. If I have to do that again you're going to see one pissed off person.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> From my previous post.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Any ideas on how I can test the pump without having to take my entire system apart. again. to reach the pump/fan headers?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> try hooking pump to mb fan header
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That involves completely disassembling my system to get to the fan headers on the Predator. Which is not an easy task and something I would really like to freaking avoid during midterm week. I've already had to do that to RMA my last Predator. If I have to do that again you're going to see one pissed off person.
Click to expand...

or try checking all powere conections then try for pin to molex


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> or try checking all powere conections then try for pin to molex


The fans on the Predator are running. If the fans are running the unit is getting juice.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> or try checking all powere conections then try for pin to molex
> 
> 
> 
> The fans on the Predator are running. If the fans are running the unit is getting juice.
Click to expand...

check settings in bios to see that your cpu fan header is set to pwm mode not dc


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> check settings in bios to see that your cpu fan header is set to pwm mode not dc


I'm running an MSI g45 Z87 which doesn't give you control over switching the CPU headers to DC instead of PWM. They're just set as PWM as far as I know. In any case, all the settings in my system are exactly the same as when I was running my first Predator which I RMAd because of a leak and the pump ran perfectly fine on that one. The unit is hooked up the the CPU header and the fans are ramping up and down based on temps like normal.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> check settings in bios to see that your cpu fan header is set to pwm mode not dc
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running an MSI g45 Z87 which doesn't give you control over switching the CPU headers to DC instead of PWM. They're just set as PWM as far as I know. In any case, all the settings in my system are exactly the same as when I was running my first Predator which I RMAd because of a leak and the pump ran perfectly fine on that one. The unit is hooked up the the CPU header and the fans are ramping up and down based on temps like normal.
Click to expand...

pump porbley bad then. i'm certified in computer repair and mantance from penn foster carer school


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> I'm running an MSI g45 Z87 which doesn't give you control over switching the CPU headers to DC instead of PWM. They're just set as PWM as far as I know. In any case, all the settings in my system are exactly the same as when I was running my first Predator which I RMAd because of a leak and the pump ran perfectly fine on that one. The unit is hooked up the the CPU header and the fans are ramping up and down based on temps like normal.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> pump porbley bad then. i'm certified in computer repair and mantance from penn foster carer school


Ugh. Not at all what I want to hear. I'll give it until later tonight to see if someone comes up with an idea of how to test the pump without getting at the fan headers and if no one has an idea, I'll go ahead and disassemble everything and test that way. If the pump is bad, I can't begin to articulate just how disappointed I will be after having to deal with a leaking unit and a system that was out of commission during my finals at school.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> I'm running an MSI g45 Z87 which doesn't give you control over switching the CPU headers to DC instead of PWM. They're just set as PWM as far as I know. In any case, all the settings in my system are exactly the same as when I was running my first Predator which I RMAd because of a leak and the pump ran perfectly fine on that one. The unit is hooked up the the CPU header and the fans are ramping up and down based on temps like normal.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> pump porbley bad then. i'm certified in computer repair and mantance from penn foster carer school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh. Not at all what I want to hear. I'll give it until later tonight to see if someone comes up with an idea of how to test the pump without getting at the fan headers and if no one has an idea, I'll go ahead and disassemble everything and test that way. If the pump is bad, I can't begin to articulate just how disappointed I will be after having to deal with a leaking unit and a system that was out of commission during my finals at school.
Click to expand...

here is an idea bypass the pump with a regular water cooling pump


----------



## fixall

With my temps only being about 10 degrees higher than normal... It feels like the pump HAS to be working to some extent though right?? Like wouldn't my temps be reaching much higher temps than that if it was completely out of commission? I don't have any experience with faulty pumps so I honestly don't know.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Ugh. Not at all what I want to hear. I'll give it until later tonight to see if someone comes up with an idea of how to test the pump without getting at the fan headers and if no one has an idea, I'll go ahead and disassemble everything and test that way. If the pump is bad, I can't begin to articulate just how disappointed I will be after having to deal with a leaking unit and a system that was out of commission during my finals at school.


check the header speed and see what it states it's running at...defective pump that isn't running well show 0 rpm...assuming the pump is the first pwm device on the splitter as it should be


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> With my temps only being about 10 degrees higher than normal... It feels like the pump HAS to be working to some extent though right?? Like wouldn't my temps be reaching much higher temps than that if it was completely out of commission? I don't have any experience with faulty pumps so I honestly don't know.


it might b working a little try running a stress test and see what happens for like 30 min


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Ugh. Not at all what I want to hear. I'll give it until later tonight to see if someone comes up with an idea of how to test the pump without getting at the fan headers and if no one has an idea, I'll go ahead and disassemble everything and test that way. If the pump is bad, I can't begin to articulate just how disappointed I will be after having to deal with a leaking unit and a system that was out of commission during my finals at school.
> 
> 
> 
> check the header speed and see what it states it's running at...defective pump that isn't running well show 0 rpm...assuming the pump is the first pwm device on the splitter as it should be
Click to expand...

the pump on that 360 is plugged in to the last pwm header on the control board it is the ek predator 360


----------



## KickAssCop

So I tilted my system and put it upright again and seems pump noise has reduced. Also fans are whining less. So I don't know anymore lol. Tomorrow I pick up new fans for push pull since I am not happy with temps being 60C on both CPU and GPU with 4.3 GHz over clock.


----------



## VSG

I'll just leave these here:


----------



## fixall

Gave the system a shake (in case of air bubbles) and also released a little stress on the tubing at the suggestion of some people over at Hardforum... Not sure which one did it, but within 30 seconds or so there was the swooshing sound of water and then silence. Temps dropped almost immediately by a couple degrees and have gone back to what I was used to.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Gave the system a shake (in case of air bubbles) and also released a little stress on the tubing at the suggestion of some people over at Hardforum... Not sure which one did it, but within 30 seconds or so there was the swooshing sound of water and then silence. Temps dropped almost immediately by a couple degrees and have gone back to what I was used to.


Did you check your water level?
Sounds like it's low


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> So... I'm about 80% sure that my pump has died. I noticed my CPU temps have been hitting about 10 degrees higher than normal while gaming and thought something was up. I opened the side panel and I hear absolutely no sound coming from the pump and I can feel no vibration. I restarted the computer a couple times with my hand on the pump to see if I can feel anything and nada. Any ideas on how I can test the pump without having to take my entire system apart. again. to reach the pump/fan headers?


Same happened to me, even without installing it, just testing it before being installed, I have returned the predator 240 v 1.1 they are testing it right now.


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Did you check your water level?
> Sounds like it's low


Fairly positive the coolant level is fine as that's the very first time I've ever heard any noise from the liquid in this unit whatsoever (the noise coming from the leaking unit I RMAd was pretty distinctive once the coolant level dropped a bit).

Honestly... I think I probably overestimated the bend I could achieve with the EK ZMT and that caused an issue.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I'll just leave these here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice thank you, is there an accompanying article for these graphs?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Nice thank you, is there an accompanying article for these graphs?


Yes, but I can't link it here due to to OCN rules. Google image search might help though!

Edit: Nevermind, it doesn't help at all.


----------



## MR-e

I just noticed my EK Pred 360 r1.1 does not come with the 6mm wrench for the fill ports... do the new revisions not come with the fill port wrench thingies?


----------



## VSG

I don't think they ever came with it. I had to borrow one from the accessories for the EK Coolstream XE radiator.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I don't think they ever came with it. I had to borrow one from the accessories for the EK Coolstream XE radiator.


did you ever run an xtc radiator from ek kinda wondering how the one I got will perform(420mm) it's gonna be paired with a 480 g changer , an alphacool 280, an h220x, and an mcp50x pump...


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> did you ever run an xtc radiator from ek kinda wondering how the one I got will perform(420mm) it's gonna be paired with a 480 g changer , an alphacool 280, an h220x, and an mcp50x pump...


Afraid not. The oldest rad from EK I tested is the Coolstream PE in 2014.


----------



## kilo7echo

Is anyone else having bad luck with their RMA? What are some of your RMA times like? Mine was started in early January and still no luck on a replacement.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilo7echo*
> 
> Is anyone else having bad luck with their RMA? What are some of your RMA times like? Mine was started in early January and still no luck on a replacement.


You started your RMA in early January and still haven't got your R1.1???


----------



## kilo7echo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> You started your RMA in early January and still haven't got your R1.1???


Yes, Looking at the exact date it was January 18th to be exact.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilo7echo*
> 
> Yes, Looking at the exact date it was January 18th to be exact.


And what did happen in terms of communications since then?


----------



## kilo7echo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> And what did happen in terms of communications since then?


EK Europe support messaged me a few times about returns and status updates when i asked. It was referred to EK USA, who i was told mixed up my email with another user which caused some of the delays and told me they would ship when they can with no official eta. The only weird thing was my USA EK account keeps redirecting me to the store when i try to check the status on that,


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilo7echo*
> 
> EK Europe support messaged me a few times about returns and status updates when i asked. It was referred to EK USA, who i was told mixed up my email with another user which caused some of the delays and told me they would ship when they can with no official eta. The only weird thing was my USA EK account keeps redirecting me to the store when i try to check the status on that,


Something's wrong.....can you give me your RMA number?


----------



## kilo7echo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Something's wrong.....can you give me your RMA number?


I literally just a got a shipment notice from FedEx 45 minutes before your last post. It might be a miracle but here is the info RMA #160398. Thanks for looking into it and if you had anything to do with the fed ex email your a miracle worker.


----------



## VSG

He IS a miracle worker


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> So I tilted my system and put it upright again and seems pump noise has reduced. Also fans are whining less. So I don't know anymore lol. Tomorrow I pick up new fans for push pull since I am not happy with temps being 60C on both CPU and GPU with 4.3 GHz over clock.


60C at load? what is the problem? you could run like that for years and years with zero issue. What is room temperature?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilo7echo*
> 
> I literally just a got a shipment notice from FedEx 45 minutes before your last post. It might be a miracle but here is the info RMA #160398. Thanks for looking into it and if you had anything to do with the fed ex email your a miracle worker.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> He IS a miracle worker


Lollll i promise you i'm no miracle worker. It's only a matter of randomness.

But i'm happy that you received news!


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> 60C at load? what is the problem? you could run like that for years and years with zero issue. What is room temperature?


Agreed. Don't expect miracles from push pull. If you're not happy about 60c you're not gonna be much happier at 55c are you?

Also, this a 360 or a 240? Not that it matters too much but those are pretty good Temps running both cpu and gpu off a single rad, regardless.


----------



## Alpina 7

hey guys I just bought a 80x240 reservoir to add onto my 360. I plan on buying a block for my 980Ti next week also. Wanted to ask you guys how much Fluid you think I'd need for a refill? I'm going with pastel red and clear tubing. Would you say 1 liter? 2?

Thanks !!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> hey guys I just bought a 80x240 reservoir to add onto my 360. I plan on buying a block for my 980Ti next week also. Wanted to ask you guys how much Fluid you think I'd need for a refill? I'm going with pastel red and clear tubing. Would you say 1 liter? 2?
> 
> Thanks !!


1 ltr would be pushing things immensly. My FrozenQ 250 can't hold half that. Consider it to be more round 8-10oz of coolant. Apologies for the SAE measurement but I'm in the US and my kid is bottle fed.









~Ceadder


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 1 ltr would be pushing things immensly. My FrozenQ 250 can't hold half that. Consider it to be more round 8-10oz of coolant. Apologies for the SAE measurement but I'm in the US and my kid is bottle fed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


yeah I bought one gallon (3.5 l) and I've filled my loop probably 6 or seven times


----------



## Alpina 7

Ok thank guys! Saved me 20$


----------



## Jokesterwild

Well unfortunately my replacement unit is now seeping from where the pump connects. Pretty disappointed. I think I am done with this AIO. Guess that explains why I have heard air going through the pump a few times recently.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> Well unfortunately my replacement unit is now seeping from where the pump connects. Pretty disappointed. I think I am done with this AIO. Guess that explains why I have heard air going through the pump a few times recently.


really sorry to hear that. maybe try tightening the screws?

on another note.. maybe stupid question, but what exactly is the difference with all the fan / PWM headers on our mother boards and the CPU fan header? i mean aren't hey all the same?

reason i ask is i have my predator 360 hooked up to the CPU header... but lets say i want to add another 360.. can i just hook it up to any fan header and it function the same at the same speeds.. or do i have to buy a splitter for the CPU header? hope that makes sense


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> really sorry to hear that. maybe try tightening the screws?
> 
> on another note.. maybe stupid question, but what exactly is the difference with all the fan / PWM headers on our mother boards and the CPU fan header? i mean aren't hey all the same?
> 
> reason i ask is i have my predator 360 hooked up to the CPU header... but lets say i want to add another 360.. can i just hook it up to any fan header and it function the same at the same speeds.. or do i have to buy a splitter for the CPU header? hope that makes sense


Edit: Scratch that!

Y splitter might work since the pump draw their power from the SATA connector, but still it would be best to use the secondary CPU PWM connector onboard, if you have any.


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> really sorry to hear that. maybe try tightening the screws?
> 
> on another note.. maybe stupid question, but what exactly is the difference with all the fan / PWM headers on our mother boards and the CPU fan header? i mean aren't hey all the same?
> 
> reason i ask is i have my predator 360 hooked up to the CPU header... but lets say i want to add another 360.. can i just hook it up to any fan header and it function the same at the same speeds.. or do i have to buy a splitter for the CPU header? hope that makes sense


I might try that, although I would be surprised if that is the problem. If they didn't tighten it down enough thats some pretty poor QC

anyhow yes you can. most motherboards like mine have PWM controls for profiles for chassis fan header. if you look in the bios you will see it.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> I might try that, although I would be surprised if that is the problem. If they didn't tighten it down enough thats some pretty poor QC
> 
> anyhow yes you can. most motherboards like mine have PWM controls for profiles for chassis fan header. if you look in the bios you will see it.


you'd be surprised. before i installed my revised version i had to tighten all the screws for the block as they were all semi loose..

and thanks for that. so basically CPU is the same as all the PWM headers on my mother board. so technically i could disconnect my 360 from the CPU header and put it on any PWM connector and its the same thing. just control it threw the bios like i already do ?

if that's the case that makes me happy.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> you'd be surprised. before i installed my revised version i had to tighten all the screws for the block as they were all semi loose..
> 
> and thanks for that. so basically CPU is the same as all the PWM headers on my mother board. so technically i could disconnect my 360 from the CPU header and put it on any PWM connector and its the same thing. just control it threw the bios like i already do ?
> 
> if that's the case that makes me happy.


I would ensure it's a pwm header from what I understand pwm devices on voltage controlled headers tend to make high pitched noise and aren't as accurate with the curves...as stated before some devices can be harmed if they are powered via the voltage controlled port and they are pwm...some headers claim pwm but are actually vc...


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I would ensure it's a pwm header from what I understand pwm devices on voltage controlled headers tend to make high pitched noise and aren't as accurate with the curves...as stated before some devices can be harmed if they are powered via the voltage controlled port and they are pwm...some headers claim pwm but are actually vc...


how do i know the difference then? im on an Asus X99 pro/3.1


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> how do i know the difference then? im on an Asus X99 pro/3.1


So a quick web search shows that your motherboard only has two PWM plugs. In the photo the two marked with red circles


----------



## PreDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> So a quick web search shows that your motherboard only has two PWM plugs. In the photo the two marked with red circles


I have a x99-s and it looks by the picture here that the other fan headers are the same as mine so they would defiantly be pwm. You have to just go into the bios settings in the fan control and just change the fans from DC to PWM.


----------



## Alex2014

I want to build a new pc and i was looking for a case in wich i can fit a ek predator.I do want to know if with revision 1.1 are all the problems solved or not?i know EK build quality products and this shouldn't be an exception.My backup for this would have been probably the noctua that i have(NH-D15).
Thank you


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> So a quick web search shows that your motherboard only has two PWM plugs. In the photo the two marked with red circles


ok only issue with the tight one circled in red (CPU_OPT) is that it runs @ full speed no matter what...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PreDuck*
> 
> I have a x99-s and it looks by the picture here that the other fan headers are the same as mine so they would defiantly be pwm. You have to just go into the bios settings in the fan control and just change the fans from DC to PWM.


Ok ive seen in my bios where i can switch from pwn to dc and visa versa... so now im confused. can i or can i not use Any fan header to run my Predator 360 pump and fans.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> So a quick web search shows that your motherboard only has two PWM plugs. In the photo the two marked with red circles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok only issue with the tight one circled in red (CPU_OPT) is that it runs @ full speed no matter what...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PreDuck*
> 
> I have a x99-s and it looks by the picture here that the other fan headers are the same as mine so they would defiantly be pwm. You have to just go into the bios settings in the fan control and just change the fans from DC to PWM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok ive seen in my bios where i can switch from pwn to dc and visa versa... so now im confused. can i or can i not use Any fan header to run my Predator 360 pump and fans.
Click to expand...

use the cpu fan one for pump and then use th cpu_opt one for fans they work tighter


----------



## PreDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> use the cpu fan one for pump and then use th cpu_opt one for fans they work tighter


For me I use the CPU fan header to run the pump and then I use 1 fan headers on te middle left of the board to run the fans, this way I can control them seperatly, however if you like you could use any of them as long as you go into the bios settings and change it from DC to PWM, CPU opt is just a clone of CPU fan header and so you won't have full control over the fans if you use the CPU opt.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PreDuck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> use the cpu fan one for pump and then use th cpu_opt one for fans they work tighter
> 
> 
> 
> For me I use the CPU fan header to run the pump and then I use 1 fan headers on te middle left of the board to run the fans, this way I can control them seperatly, however if you like you could use any of them as long as you go into the bios settings and change it from DC to PWM, CPU opt is just a clone of CPU fan header and so you won't have full control over the fans if you use the CPU opt.
Click to expand...

I know it is a clone they work tighter so if u speed the pump up fans do the same


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PreDuck*
> 
> For me I use the CPU fan header to run the pump and then I use 1 fan headers on te middle left of the board to run the fans, this way I can control them seperatly, however if you like you could use any of them as long as you go into the bios settings and change it from DC to PWM, CPU opt is just a clone of CPU fan header and so you won't have full control over the fans if you use the CPU opt.


so basically i could connect both predator pumps to CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT and they would run at the same speeds...


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PreDuck*
> 
> For me I use the CPU fan header to run the pump and then I use 1 fan headers on te middle left of the board to run the fans, this way I can control them seperatly, however if you like you could use any of them as long as you go into the bios settings and change it from DC to PWM, CPU opt is just a clone of CPU fan header and so you won't have full control over the fans if you use the CPU opt.
> 
> 
> 
> so basically i could connect both predator pumps to CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT and they would run at the same speeds...
Click to expand...

yes they would u have two pumps on a preditor 360 wow and nice build


----------



## NIGos

Ehy Guys my pump has started making a very annoying high pitched noise...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgTQwNaHcKc

Does anyone have the same issue? I already tried tilting the unit and checking the liquid level inside. The unit is full and rotating tilting the radiator and pump wont have any effect on the noise.


----------



## smke

sounds like a fan blade rubbing n a wire to me


----------



## NIGos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> sounds like a fan blade rubbing n a wire to me


I already tried unplugging all the fans. It is definitely the pump.... it also changes in pitch when varying only the pump speed.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> sounds like a fan blade rubbing n a wire to me
> 
> 
> 
> I already tried unplugging all the fans. It is definitely the pump.... it also changes in pitch when varying only the pump speed.
Click to expand...

do u have anny kinks or sharp bends that could be starving the pump of fluid


----------



## NIGos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> do u have anny kinks or sharp bends that could be starving the pump of fluid


I don't think so as I also tried removing the cpu block for the mobo and letting it hang loose from the pump as it just came out of the box.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> do u have anny kinks or sharp bends that could be starving the pump of fluid
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so as I also tried removing the cpu block for the mobo and letting it hang loose from the pump as it just came out of the box.
Click to expand...

if it was me id shut it down because the liquid lubricates the pump might be an air buble


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> yes they would u have two pumps on a preditor 360 wow and nice build


Awesome thank man!


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> yes they would u have two pumps on a preditor 360 wow and nice build
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome thank man!
Click to expand...

that is a good idea I might do that win I get mine


----------



## j0ewhite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0ewhite*
> 
> A question about the refund option.
> 
> I paid in total USD247.80 (199.99 + 47.81) with shipping for the Predator 240. If I choose the refund option, will I be refund 199.99 or 247.80?
> 
> Reason is because a local shop has the Predator 240 R1.1 in stock for about USD257.
> I can like get it tomorrow and return the R1.0 to EKWB.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Shipping cost will also be refunded












Got my refund. But shipping cost was not refunded.


----------



## MR-e

Is it possible to replace the pump+res screws with something more flush? I'm tempted to try and file down the heads as it's causing fitment issues with my side panels.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Is it possible to replace the pump+res screws with something more flush? I'm tempted to try and file down the heads as it's causing fitment issues with my side panels.


What case are u putting it in


----------



## Alex2014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex2014*
> 
> I want to build a new pc and i was looking for a case in wich i can fit a ek predator.I do want to know if with revision 1.1 are all the problems solved or not?i know EK build quality products and this shouldn't be an exception.My backup for this would have been probably the noctua that i have(NH-D15).
> Thank you


I didn't get any answers but i am decided to get an EK Predator.
I know around here are a lot of people with more experience and owners of the predator.
First i need a case to fit in and i have 2 cases to chose from(after my opinion,if are any similar please let me know as i am fully open to suggestions)Corsair 780T and Phanteks Enthoo Primo.I read that on the corsair case are about 90mm clearence on the top and on phantek are just 70mm(at the limit,as i know predator needs 68mm).
Second thing on wich i will need advice is with of the predator to chose.I intend to cool only the processor(i7 5820k)so i was thinking to get the 240mm version.Does the 360 cool better or is just you can cool you gpu too?

Thank you and waiting for advices.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGos*
> 
> Ehy Guys my pump has started making a very annoying high pitched noise...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgTQwNaHcKc
> 
> Does anyone have the same issue? I already tried tilting the unit and checking the liquid level inside. The unit is full and rotating tilting the radiator and pump wont have any effect on the noise.


That's a very annoying sound! I did think it was a fan blade hitting something but you already ruled out this possibility. The best would be to open a ticket on our website and include this video. The guys out there mght be able to figure what the issue is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0ewhite*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my refund. But shipping cost was not refunded.


Can you give me your RMA number please?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex2014*
> 
> I didn't get any answers but i am decided to get an EK Predator.
> I know around here are a lot of people with more experience and owners of the predator.
> First i need a case to fit in and i have 2 cases to chose from(after my opinion,if are any similar please let me know as i am fully open to suggestions)Corsair 780T and Phanteks Enthoo Primo.I read that on the corsair case are about 90mm clearence on the top and on phantek are just 70mm(at the limit,as i know predator needs 68mm).
> Second thing on wich i will need advice is with of the predator to chose.I intend to cool only the processor(i7 5820k)so i was thinking to get the 240mm version.Does the 360 cool better or is just you can cool you gpu too?
> 
> Thank you and waiting for advices.


For a CPU only setup the 240 is all fine but if you intend to add a GPU block in the future then the 360 could be the better choice.


----------



## khemist

I think i'm ditching my predator, my pump died and i've fitted a more powerful pump and now i'm getting a resonating sound from my case.

I've ordered the non windowed side panel to see if that helps with vibrations and another d5/res incase that doesn't work.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> What case are u putting it in


Lian Li PC-O6SX


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex2014*
> 
> I didn't get any answers but i am decided to get an EK Predator.
> I know around here are a lot of people with more experience and owners of the predator.
> First i need a case to fit in and i have 2 cases to chose from(after my opinion,if are any similar please let me know as i am fully open to suggestions)Corsair 780T and Phanteks Enthoo Primo.I read that on the corsair case are about 90mm clearence on the top and on phantek are just 70mm(at the limit,as i know predator needs 68mm).
> Second thing on wich i will need advice is with of the predator to chose.I intend to cool only the processor(i7 5820k)so i was thinking to get the 240mm version.Does the 360 cool better or is just you can cool you gpu too?
> 
> Thank you and waiting for advices.


I have got the Corsair 780t and EK Predator 360mm, you can only really fit it so the pump is at the back of the case

I have a 5930K and I get around 64-74c 4.4Ghz 1.38V while gaming, I also have another profile with 4.25Ghz 1.31V and I get 48-58c while gaming, I am not sure what temperatures I will get with the 240mm version

How many people still have the EK Predator 360mm that are running without any issues


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex2014*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex2014*
> 
> I want to build a new pc and i was looking for a case in wich i can fit a ek predator.I do want to know if with revision 1.1 are all the problems solved or not?i know EK build quality products and this shouldn't be an exception.My backup for this would have been probably the noctua that i have(NH-D15).
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get any answers but i am decided to get an EK Predator.
> I know around here are a lot of people with more experience and owners of the predator.
> First i need a case to fit in and i have 2 cases to chose from(after my opinion,if are any similar please let me know as i am fully open to suggestions)Corsair 780T and Phanteks Enthoo Primo.I read that on the corsair case are about 90mm clearence on the top and on phantek are just 70mm(at the limit,as i know predator needs 68mm).
> Second thing on wich i will need advice is with of the predator to chose.I intend to cool only the processor(i7 5820k)so i was thinking to get the 240mm version.Does the 360 cool better or is just you can cool you gpu too?
> 
> Thank you and waiting for advices.
Click to expand...

i'd go with the Corsair 780T it has more mounting opsons it will fit both predator's


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> i'd go with the Corsair 780T it has more mounting opsons it will fit both predator's


My 760T fits 2 Predator 360's now issue.


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I have got the Corsair 780t and EK Predator 360mm, you can only really fit it so the pump is at the back of the case
> 
> I have a 5930K and I get around 64-74c 4.4Ghz 1.38V while gaming, I also have another profile with 4.25Ghz 1.31V and I get 48-58c while gaming, I am not sure what temperatures I will get with the 240mm version
> 
> How many people still have the EK Predator 360mm that are running without any issues


My 360 R1.1 spins like a kitten. Well except the Vardar fans can make some odd sounds in idle, but it's not causing me stress. I'm getting about 50C at load with my 5930K @ 4.00 GHz 0,97V (adaptive). Had it running for a short while at 4.5 GHz 1,27V (auto) which hit 60C. I also have a 980 Ti in the loop.

Edit: The temperatures I'm listing are reported by RealTemp GT. OCCT generally report a bit higher temps, so I'm not really sure which program is reporting correct.


----------



## Alex2014

Thank you very much for the advices.You confirmed what i thought,so will go with a corsair case.After i will buy everything i will post pictures.
Again thank you and really love this community.I learned a lot of things just by reading people opinions and way that they resolve different problems.


----------



## Alpina 7

OK dont laugh at my drawing guys i know it sucks bad but Ive got a project on its way in the mail and i want to make sure i have everything right and my homework is done before everything gets here. this loop has a 240MM reservoir, 2 Predator 360's and a CPU water block. ill be adding a GPU water block next month but for now im ready. Ive got the pastel red on the way, the reservoir, the fittings, and the Clear tubing. does my "flow chart" look optimal?

thanks


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> OK dont laugh at my drawing guys i know it sucks bad but Ive got a project on its way in the mail and i want to make sure i have everything right and my homework is done before everything gets here. this loop has a 240MM reservoir, 2 Predator 360's and a CPU water block. ill be adding a GPU water block next month but for now im ready. Ive got the pastel red on the way, the reservoir, the fittings, and the Clear tubing. does my "flow chart" look optimal?
> 
> thanks


as long as outlet if one pump goes to inlet on the next pump (obviously doesn't have to be directly) order of components doesn't matter in 99 percent of the cases...You run the tubes however they look nice to you







the only thing to ensure is that flow goes the same way









As for the drawing paint has geometric shapes to make boxes and circles


----------



## AlphaBravo

Has anybody been able to find the revised Predator at Microcenter? I keep checking, via their website, but I have not seen any new stock on either the 240 or the 260.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> Has anybody been able to find the revised Predator at Microcenter? I keep checking, via their website, but I have not seen any new stock on either the 240 or the 260.


go to https://www.performance-pcs.com/ they have them


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> My 760T fits 2 Predator 360's now issue.


Could you post a pic, would love to see it, I've got the same case.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Could you post a pic, would love to see it, I've got the same case.


check out my pics in my sig.

ill add another one in 2 weeks and post more pics when all my parts get here


----------



## Jokesterwild

Sending my predator 240 v1.1 back to NCIX for refund, as it leaks from where the pump connects. Great looking kit. and easy to set up. Its unfortunate there seem to be some kinks to sorted out. I'll be going back to a custom loop i guess.


----------



## Alpina 7

Hey also, since we are on the subject







does anything go inside of this reservoir that i ordered or does it just stay how it looks... id imagine a tube goes on the inside or something to direct the flow ? maybe not IDK....



The look im going for


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> Sending my predator 240 v1.1 back to NCIX for refund, as it leaks from where the pump connects. Great looking kit. and easy to set up. Its unfortunate there seem to be some kinks to sorted out. I'll be going back to a custom loop i guess.


try tighting the screws that hold it on


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> So a quick web search shows that your motherboard only has two PWM plugs. In the photo the two marked with red circles


Asus x99 boards can change between pwm and dc on all headers. By far most superior fan controlling out of all manufacturers


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> So a quick web search shows that your motherboard only has two PWM plugs. In the photo the two marked with red circles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus x99 boards can change between pwm and dc on all headers. By far most superior fan controlling out of all manufacturers
Click to expand...

that's why I only run asus moutherboards


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> try tighting the screws that hold it on


did that, I still have some moisture along the edge today. I can't be bothered any more to deal with something that is supposed to be easy to use. The whole point of an AIO is to be able to install it and go. If I have to tinker with it, might as well do a custom loop. I never had leaks with custom loops.


----------



## Kutalion

Same here







also being able to lower pwm fans below their min rated speed is sick. Couple that with EK making most monoblocks for Asus and the choice is clear.


----------



## smke

i'm just now thanking of getting a ek predator 240 just to water cool my cpu now don't know with all the problems I hear about on here. how many of you have had problems and how many have not


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Same here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also being able to lower pwm fans below their min rated speed is sick. Couple that with EK making most monoblocks for Asus and the choice is clear.


I still got an old asus P5P43TD still running right now I got a asus z97 deluxe/usb3.1


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Same here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also being able to lower pwm fans below their min rated speed is sick. Couple that with EK making most monoblocks for Asus and the choice is clear.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> that's why I only run asus moutherboards


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> Asus x99 boards can change between pwm and dc on all headers. By far most superior fan controlling out of all manufacturers


this is correct ! love me some Asus..


----------



## j0ewhite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Can you give me your RMA number please?


RMA#160149


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> go to https://www.performance-pcs.com/ they have them


With all of the issues that have been occurring with the Predator, I would like to purchase it from a vendor that has an easy and free return/exchange process.


----------



## vdeckerx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> With all of the issues that have been occurring with the Predator, I would like to purchase it from a vendor that has an easy and free return/exchange process.


I had to bite the bullet and order from Performance PC's. Not happy with my experience so far with them and reading through their store policy Im going to have a hell of a time returning/exchanging if my products arrive with any issues.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> go to https://www.performance-pcs.com/ they have them
> 
> 
> 
> With all of the issues that have been occurring with the Predator, I would like to purchase it from a vendor that has an easy and free return/exchange process.
Click to expand...

go to ek directly


----------



## vdeckerx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> go to ek directly


Too late Im afraid, My order is still processing even though I placed my order on Sunday morning. Sales rep for Performance PC's told me that my order would not go out today (monday) because I did not select the option for "rush order" which is beyond hilarious as their store page says "98% of orders made before 4pm EST will ship same day)

I was pretty upset about that and I dont like the cop out of having to pay more to get an order processed faster when I payed for overnight shipping and the order was placed before the business day even started. I dont think thats a good way to do business.

Furthermore, Performance PC's has a great little tid-bit in their return/exchange policy that says even if an order is still processing and has not shipped you will still be charged 20% for cancellation.

I will likely not do business with them again and will probably order directly through EK next time.

everything I have mentioned can be read at this link https://www.performance-pcs.com/store_policies/


----------



## JustinZanyo

Can predator 240 keep 5960X @4.5G cool?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinZanyo*
> 
> Can predator 240 keep 5960X @4.5G cool?


it should be able to watch https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67glAjdvwLc and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWN7NFxqS08 both are jayztwocents videos on it


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinZanyo*
> 
> Can predator 240 keep 5960X @4.5G cool?


Just curious, but by G do you want GHz? Isn't that technically wrong. Don't you mean MHz? Isn't there a difference ? Someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Just curious, but by G do you want GHz? Isn't that technically wrong. Don't you mean MHz? Isn't there a difference ? Someone correct me if I'm wrong


No that is correct it is Ghz.
http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench3/3266360

also not my info just searched google for info on i7 6700k just for reference only lol


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vdeckerx*
> 
> Too late Im afraid, My order is still processing even though I placed my order on Sunday morning. Sales rep for Performance PC's told me that my order would not go out today (monday) because I did not select the option for "rush order" which is beyond hilarious as their store page says "98% of orders made before 4pm EST will ship same day)
> 
> I was pretty upset about that and I dont like the cop out of having to pay more to get an order processed faster when I payed for overnight shipping and the order was placed before the business day even started. I dont think thats a good way to do business.
> 
> Furthermore, Performance PC's has a great little tid-bit in their return/exchange policy that says even if an order is still processing and has not shipped you will still be charged 20% for cancellation.
> 
> I will likely not do business with them again and will probably order directly through EK next time.
> 
> everything I have mentioned can be read at this link https://www.performance-pcs.com/store_policies/


That's somewhat worrisome ... I too made a 100$+ dollar Oder Sunday morning and it's still in the processing stage . I've yet to receive a shipment confirmation or a tracking number... Not bashing them by no means just facts...

You can't beat new egg and Ek's customer service and shipping times IMO..

Shipping times and prices is a big part of business and makes a difference To us customers


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> OK dont laugh at my drawing guys i know it sucks bad but Ive got a project on its way in the mail and i want to make sure i have everything right and my homework is done before everything gets here. this loop has a 240MM reservoir, 2 Predator 360's and a CPU water block. ill be adding a GPU water block next month but for now im ready. Ive got the pastel red on the way, the reservoir, the fittings, and the Clear tubing. does my "flow chart" look optimal?
> 
> thanks


Anyone else have a more compact way to run my loop or better ideas feel free to draw it! Id love that !


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> No that is correct it is Ghz.
> http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench3/3266360
> 
> also not my info just searched google for info on i7 6700k just for reference only lol


Hmm
Very curious. How come I see it both ways ... My 5820K was advertised at 3.3Mhz.... I think...

Maybe in just sleepy lol


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Hmm
> Very curious. How come I see it both ways ... My 5820K was advertised at 3.3Mhz.... I think...
> 
> Maybe in just sleepy lol


I think you are sleepy buddy! lol gonna have to get yourself a red bull in you lol

http://ark.intel.com/products/82932/Intel-Core-i7-5820K-Processor-15M-Cache-up-to-3_60-GHz


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> So a quick web search shows that your motherboard only has two PWM plugs. In the photo the two marked with red circles


Aren't all the fan headers on Asus are PWM? not just 2?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> So a quick web search shows that your motherboard only has two PWM plugs. In the photo the two marked with red circles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't all the fan headers on Asus are PWM? not just 2?
Click to expand...

u can go in to the bios and change the outher ones to pwm or dc mode


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Anyone else have a more compact way to run my loop or better ideas feel free to draw it! Id love that !


im having trouble picturing why the reservoir is above the top predator kit... care to elaborate why that is?

also to note it may have been advertised as 3300mhz as 1000mhz = 1 ghz...


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> im having trouble picturing why the reservoir is above the top predator kit... care to elaborate why that is?


Because for a reservoir to be most effective, it should always be placed above the pump and be directly connected to the pump inlet. And that's a bit hard with these AIO kits, since the pump is integrated with the built-in reservoir.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> Because for a reservoir to be most effective, it should always be placed above the pump and be directly connected to the pump inlet. And that's a bit hard with these AIO kits, since the pump is integrated with the built-in reservoir.


with his case im not seeing how thats possible is what im saying.... i understand how a reservoir and placement works... i just dont see how thats possible in his situation


----------



## VSG

Actually here the inlet to the pump is from the radiator. The flow goes: pump-CPU block-reservoir-radiator-pump. So it's best to account for the radiator being level with the pump or above it.


----------



## ufokillerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinZanyo*
> 
> Can predator 240 keep 5960X @4.5G cool?


my predator 360 struggled to keep my 5930k @4.5 cool @1.3v. But that was on prime95. I think i hit 70-75c using other tests. I imagine the 8 core would run even hotter then my 6 core.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> I think you are sleepy buddy! lol gonna have to get yourself a red bull in you lol
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/82932/Intel-Core-i7-5820K-Processor-15M-Cache-up-to-3_60-GHz


*****. WOW.. lets just diregard my last few posts about this subject









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> im having trouble picturing why the reservoir is above the top predator kit... care to elaborate why that is?
> 
> also to note it may have been advertised as 3300mhz as 1000mhz = 1 ghz...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> with his case im not seeing how thats possible is what im saying.... i understand how a reservoir and placement works... i just dont see how thats possible in his situation


How come you dont see how its possible?

this guy did it and it looks great and unique.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> u can go in to the bios and change the outher ones to pwm or dc mode


So can we get a confirmed explanaation of what the CPU_OPT does. thats the only header that isn't controllable in the bios.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> So can we get a confirmed explanaation of what the CPU_OPT does. thats the only header that isn't controllable in the bios.


I think I read in the manual for my Asus x99 a, but I can't rem now. I'll look when I get home in a few hours.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> u can go in to the bios and change the outher ones to pwm or dc mode
> 
> 
> 
> So can we get a confirmed explanaation of what the CPU_OPT does. thats the only header that isn't controllable in the bios.
Click to expand...

Say u have air cooler with two fans u plug one into CPUs and the outher into CPUs opt the both will run at same speed and work as one


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Say u have air cooler with two fans u plug one into CPUs and the outher into CPUs opt the both will run at same speed and work as one


Ok interesting. thats actually awesome. so i can plug in a second predator 360 into the CPU_OPT and it will run the same as the first one plugged into CPU_FAN....

this makes my life easier.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Say u have air cooler with two fans u plug one into CPUs and the outher into CPUs opt the both will run at same speed and work as one
> 
> 
> 
> Ok interesting. thats actually awesome. so i can plug in a second predator 360 into the CPU_OPT and it will run the same as the first one plugged into CPU_FAN....
> 
> this makes my life easier.
Click to expand...

Should work I know it works for fans


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Should work I know it works for fans


ill try it and if not i can always just use any pwm controller


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> *****. WOW.. lets just diregard my last few posts about this subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come you dont see how its possible?
> 
> this guy did it and it looks great and unique.


got you I was thinking inside the case







silly me..


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> got you I was thinking inside the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silly me..


hha that would be weird


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz*
> 
> my predator 360 struggled to keep my 5930k @4.5 cool @1.3v. But that was on prime95. I think i hit 70-75c using other tests. I imagine the 8 core would run even hotter then my 6 core.


What temps did you get with your Predator 360 when running Prime95?


----------



## lexlutha111384

Is Microcenter going to be selling these new Predators? Still nothing


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Is Microcenter going to be selling these new Predators? Still nothing


Call them direct


----------



## jincuteguy

Ya I dont think Microcenter will be selling either Predator nor the Swiftech new X2 series coolers anymore, due to so many "failures" and "leak" from both companies.

They used to carry them and I used to be able to search for them, but if you searched for either Predator or any of the X2, you won't see any.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Ya I dont think Microcenter will be selling either Predator nor the Swiftech new X2 series coolers anymore, due to so many "failures" and "leak" from both companies.
> 
> They used to carry them and I used to be able to search for them, but if you searched for either Predator or any of the X2, you won't see any.


the only places I can find the predator is ek and performance pcs


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Ya I dont think Microcenter will be selling either Predator nor the Swiftech new X2 series coolers anymore, due to so many "failures" and "leak" from both companies.
> 
> They used to carry them and I used to be able to search for them, but if you searched for either Predator or any of the X2, you won't see any.


assumptions are the mother of all failures lol...you seem to always be negative towards both of these coolers...kinda funny


----------



## WhiteWulfe

DazMode also has stock if I recall.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Aren't all the fan headers on Asus are PWM? not just 2?


All fan headers are PWM.


----------



## clarifiante

I just got my predator 360 the other day and installation went without a hitch. Now I'm trying to build a fan curve for the fan and pump using asus fan xpert as I use a hero viii. It won't detect my pump. It's listed as 0 rpm but it is working because I can hear it and my temps have gone down for gpu. Was previously on air. Do I ignore what asus suite is telling me? Any other software to help with fan curves out there?


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> I just got my predator 360 the other day and installation went without a hitch. Now I'm trying to build a fan curve for the fan and pump using asus fan xpert as I use a hero viii. It won't detect my pump. It's listed as 0 rpm but it is working because I can hear it and my temps have gone down for gpu. Was previously on air. Do I ignore what asus suite is telling me? Any other software to help with fan curves out there?


Quit using that horrible software! Setup your fan/pump curve within the BIOS.


----------



## sav4

@clarifiante
Bios or speedfan for controlling them


----------



## clarifiante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> Quit using that horrible software! Setup your fan/pump curve within the BIOS.


Ah yes just read a fair few posts saying I should uninstall asus fan xpert. Consider it done. Also read that if I wanted my mobo to take control of my pump I'd have to route it out of the pwm hub on the 360 and connect it directly to my mobo. Is this a wise choice or should I just leave the pump connected to the pwm hub and control it via the same hub as the fans?

Also curious about fan curves for this. I had a h110i gtx before and I just everything to run at max which obviously is a poor choice. Would appreciate any suggestions on how a fan curve should be. Currently I have it at 30C-40% then 47C-72% and 60C-100%


----------



## lexlutha111384

Somebody from EK told me two weeks ago that they sent Micro Center's distributing center the new units. I'm assuming he was telling the truth, but nothing at my local Micro yet


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Is Microcenter going to be selling these new Predators? Still nothing


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Somebody from EK told me two weeks ago that they sent Micro Center's distributing center the new units. I'm assuming he was telling the truth, but nothing at my local Micro yet


Since we send all the EK Stuff MicroCenter is ordering to a centralized warehouse where they dispatch their stock to the local MicroCenter shop, we are kinda losing what's going on after the shipment.

The best would be to contact them directly


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> Ah yes just read a fair few posts saying I should uninstall asus fan xpert. Consider it done. Also read that if I wanted my mobo to take control of my pump I'd have to route it out of the pwm hub on the 360 and connect it directly to my mobo. Is this a wise choice or should I just leave the pump connected to the pwm hub and control it via the same hub as the fans?
> 
> Also curious about fan curves for this. I had a h110i gtx before and I just everything to run at max which obviously is a poor choice. Would appreciate any suggestions on how a fan curve should be. Currently I have it at 30C-40% then 47C-72% and 60C-100%


You don't have to separate the pump control from the fans. If you have an ASUS motherboard, simply connect the PWM cable to the CPU 4-pin connector on the board, and let the BIOS detect it with QFAN Tuning. Once it's done with the fan detection and adjustments, you should probably alter it to something like shown in the included screenshot (experiment with these settings). Notice that you probably won't be allowed to set the min. duty cycle below 20%, as this is entirely dependent on the fan/pump.


----------



## clarifiante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> You don't have to separate the pump control from the fans. If you have an ASUS motherboard, simply connect the PWM cable to the CPU 4-pin connector on the board, and let the BIOS detect it with QFAN Tuning. Once it's done with the fan detection and adjustments, you should probably alter it to something like shown in the included screenshot (experiment with these settings). Notice that you probably won't be allowed to set the min. duty cycle below 20%, as this is entirely dependent on the fan/pump.


Hi thanks for that I can't seem to set my min duty cycle to anything but 100% whys is that


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> Hi thanks for that I can't seem to set my min duty cycle to anything but 100% whys is that


Did you run the QFAN Tuning first? If yes try resetting your BIOS. I've had several times where the duty cycle just got stuck on 100% and wouldn't budge. Seems like a bug in the software.


----------



## clarifiante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> Did you run the QFAN Tuning first? If yes try resetting your BIOS. I've had several times where the duty cycle just got stuck on 100% and wouldn't budge. Seems like a bug in the software.


Yeah just done that but it tells me now I have cpu fan speed error


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> Yeah just done that but it tells me now I have cpu fan speed error


That seems to be a common issue with Asus boards, so set the fan speed to ignore then.


----------



## clarifiante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> That seems to be a common issue with Asus boards, so set the fan speed to ignore then.


That did it thank you kind sir!


----------



## jincuteguy

Do I better off buying the Rampage 5 or the new MSI Godlike board?


----------



## occhaz

I wished I had put more forethought into all of this first. I had bought a Predator 360(QDC) kit from EKWB over the weekend. And I plan to be adding two GPU blocks into the loop. After reading more and more about it. And after contact with EKWB about the idea, I bought a second 360mm PE radiator, hose, extra fittings, etc.

The reason they gave me that it is not wise to add a second GPU pre-filled block into a loop is because of the Quick disconnects. Its a choke point for the flow basically.

So what I intend to do is to add onto the Predator since its basically a custom loop. This is what I sketched up in MsPaint. Ignore that I put QDC on the gpu loops. It was before I talked to EKWB









Does this seem half as feasible? Do you think a reservior should be added at the bottom of the second radiator? Does it need a pump? Or buy a res/pump combo and make the GPUs their own loop?


----------



## VSG

I would recommend adding in a pump since you are going to be opening up the Predator anyway. Alternatively, you can also replace the stock pump with a full power DDC but get an EK heatsink kit also. The Bitspower/Barrow style ones don't fit well.


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *occhaz*
> 
> I wished I had put more forethought into all of this first. I had bought a Predator 360(QDC) kit from EKWB over the weekend. And I plan to be adding two GPU blocks into the loop. After reading more and more about it. And after contact with EKWB about the idea, I bought a second 360mm PE radiator, hose, extra fittings, etc.
> 
> The reason they gave me that it is not wise to add a second GPU pre-filled block into a loop is because of the Quick disconnects. Its a choke point for the flow basically.
> 
> So what I intend to do is to add onto the Predator since its basically a custom loop. This is what I sketched up in MsPaint. Ignore that I put QDC on the gpu loops. It was before I talked to EKWB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this seem half as feasible? Do you think a reservior should be added at the bottom of the second radiator? Does it need a pump? Or buy a res/pump combo and make the GPUs their own loop?


I would recommend you to cancel that order and very careful rethink what you're doing. You're at a point where you really should do a custom loop with a D5 pump instead. Your current plans simply aren't worth it, and the maintenance/issues that will crop up can be disheartening.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *occhaz*
> 
> I wished I had put more forethought into all of this first. I had bought a Predator 360(QDC) kit from EKWB over the weekend. And I plan to be adding two GPU blocks into the loop. After reading more and more about it. And after contact with EKWB about the idea, I bought a second 360mm PE radiator, hose, extra fittings, etc.
> 
> The reason they gave me that it is not wise to add a second GPU pre-filled block into a loop is because of the Quick disconnects. Its a choke point for the flow basically.
> 
> So what I intend to do is to add onto the Predator since its basically a custom loop. This is what I sketched up in MsPaint. Ignore that I put QDC on the gpu loops. It was before I talked to EKWB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this seem half as feasible? Do you think a reservior should be added at the bottom of the second radiator? Does it need a pump? Or buy a res/pump combo and make the GPUs their own loop?


Hahaha. i commend you sir! look at my drawing compared to yours...










I too am doing something similar, expect im going with 2 predator 360's and leaving out the QDC's all together and just having a drain port on the bottom radiator out port.... Have you considered turning your predator upside down? keep us posted on your build ..


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I would recommend adding in a pump since you are going to be opening up the Predator anyway. Alternatively, you can also replace the stock pump with a full power DDC but get an EK heatsink kit also. The Bitspower/Barrow style ones don't fit well.


Will this work with the predator 360?

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-ddc-heatsink-cover-black


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Will this work with the predator 360?
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-ddc-heatsink-cover-black


Yes, i used it.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Yes, i used it.


for real? got pics ?


----------



## VSG

It will work, I saw pics from Derick and B Neg with it. The Bitspower/Barrow style heatsinks will either not fit as-is or be a real struggle to fit full size DDCs so keep that in mind. It will be ok with the stock pump with the shorter impeller.



















Above pics are with the stock impeller (the one on the right) itself, it's near impossible to use the Bitspower style heatsink with the impeller as on the left.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> for real? got pics ?


https://imageshack.com/i/pn0Ka39xj

https://imageshack.com/i/plxvjRNVj


----------



## SpykeZ

This is the first and last product I ever buy from EK. I was cool and calm and worked with EK through the recall. Didn't get mad, crap happens whatever. They handled it nicely enough.

The new unit I've gotten has a pump motor that sounds like a dang weed wacker. I can hear it outside of my office in the living room. I emailed them about it on Feb 1 and have sent multiple emails about the issue and only once did they message me back, which was 8 days ago, that they would look into a solution. I've sent two more emails since then as I haven't heard anything.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/pn0Ka39xj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/plxvjRNVj


you think that really helps?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> you think that really helps?


It sure will help keep the pump cooler- especially the full power DDC. There's no airflow where the pump is located, mind you, and this is another reason EK went with the custom 6 W DDC (along with noise).


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It sure will help keep the pump cooler- especially the full power DDC. There's no airflow where the pump is located, mind you, and this is another reason EK went with the custom 6 W DDC (along with noise).


----------



## occhaz

Speaking of swapping pumps. Would it be feasible to just relocate the pump and mount something in it place on the radiator where the original pump was? Im only asking for future references and want options.


----------



## clarifiante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It sure will help keep the pump cooler- especially the full power DDC. There's no airflow where the pump is located, mind you, and this is another reason EK went with the custom 6 W DDC (along with noise).


what sort of temp improvements did you see when you swapped the DDC out?


----------



## lexlutha111384

Contact Microcenter? Lol good one! If your lucky enough to actually get in touch with a human, they all say the same thing. "We get deliveries on Tuesday and Thursday. We never know what we are getting. Just check back next delivery day." Can someone from Ek please look into the Microcenter hold up?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> what sort of temp improvements did you see when you swapped the DDC out?


Depends on the pump in question. If you are using a voltage controlled 18 W DDC, it is not unheard of for the pump internals to hit 60-70 C even. A passive heatsink can lower it by 10-15 C just by itself, and directed airflow will further bring it down a lot further. Using a PWM DDC will help matters of course, but the 18 W still has to be dissipated somewhere.


----------



## tCoLL

Looking to purchase a predator 360 and add in another CPU block using the QDC feature. I know I'd need to purchase the tubing, clamps, fittings and the QDC, but I can't find the QDC anywhere on their webstore. Do they sell it? They are already doing this with GPU blocks (preinstalled QDC on filled GPU blocks) but what about CPU?


----------



## clarifiante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Depends on the pump in question. If you are using a voltage controlled 18 W DDC, it is not unheard of for the pump internals to hit 60-70 C even. A passive heatsink can lower it by 10-15 C just by itself, and directed airflow will further bring it down a lot further. Using a PWM DDC will help matters of course, but the 18 W still has to be dissipated somewhere.


oh i assumed we were talking about the predator 360 here. did you notice any improvements over stock?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tCoLL*
> 
> Looking to purchase a predator 360 and add in another CPU block using the QDC feature. I know I'd need to purchase the tubing, clamps, fittings and the QDC, but I can't find the QDC anywhere on their webstore. Do they sell it? They are already doing this with GPU blocks (preinstalled QDC on filled GPU blocks) but what about CPU?


they dont sell it ..

here ya go...

http://quickcouplings.net/osc/product_info.php?products_id=872
http://quickcouplings.net/osc/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=10&products_id=878


----------



## tCoLL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> they dont sell it ..
> 
> here ya go...
> 
> http://quickcouplings.net/osc/product_info.php?products_id=872
> http://quickcouplings.net/osc/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=10&products_id=878


ah interesting. What are the clamps they are using?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> This is the first and last product I ever buy from EK. I was cool and calm and worked with EK through the recall. Didn't get mad, crap happens whatever. They handled it nicely enough.
> 
> The new unit I've gotten has a pump motor that sounds like a dang weed wacker. I can hear it outside of my office in the living room. I emailed them about it on Feb 1 and have sent multiple emails about the issue and only once did they message me back, which was 8 days ago, that they would look into a solution. I've sent two more emails since then as I haven't heard anything.


I'm sending you a PM


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> oh i assumed we were talking about the predator 360 here. did you notice any improvements over stock?


The stock pump doesn't need a heatsink.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Just spoke with a supervisor at Micro Center and he just told me that they will no longer be selling the EK predator water cooler due to the fact they do not want to risk any more issues. ***!!!!!!


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> they dont sell it ..
> 
> here ya go...
> 
> http://quickcouplings.net/osc/product_info.php?products_id=872
> http://quickcouplings.net/osc/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=10&products_id=878


Ins't the QDC from Bitspower / Koolance better than these cheap barb QDC?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Just spoke with a supervisor at Micro Center and he just told me that they will no longer be selling the EK predator water cooler due to the fact they do not want to risk any more issues. ***!!!!!!


funny part is they kept selling them after the recall was issued so they have themselves to partly blame there lol


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Ins't the QDC from Bitspower / Koolance better than these cheap barb QDC?


made better sure...but both will do the same thing..if installed properly I'd wager the risks are the same


----------



## Strider49

Upon inspecting my Predator before leak testing out of the case, I notice one of the fittings, the one which connects to the pump, is rather loose compared to the other three. When I move the tubes around, that specific "head of the compression fitting" clearly moves, contrary to the others. I try to tighten it, turning the head clockwise with my fingers, but it comes back to the original position, and I'm afraid to use too much force and it starts to leak on me.

Any tips from the experienced guys or EK? Sorry for my noob question, but this is the first time that I deal with watercooling, and I don't want to screw things over. Better be safe and ask now than be sorry later.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Don't quote me on this but I think that's normal (I feel like I had the same situation with mine and it worked great, other than the bad o ring)


----------



## lexlutha111384

Just food for thought but like I said definitely wait to hear from somebody who knows what they're talking about LOL


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Don't quote me on this but I think that's normal (I feel like I had the same situation with mine and it worked great, other than the bad o ring)


Thank you. The fitting certainly isn't leaking, the plastic bag was dry, the box the Predator came in was dry, but I'm afraid because I've already read some reports in here of leaks originating from that same fitting.


----------



## VSG

Are you moving the rotary end or compression collar? It's a rotary compression fitting so I think you are just moving the part further away from the pump, and what you have described is normal.


----------



## Jyve

Sounds like he's moving the rotary end.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Are you moving the rotary end or compression collar? It's a rotary compression fitting so I think you are just moving the part further away from the pump, and what you have described is normal.


Yes, I'm moving the part further away from the pump. Compression collar, is it? If it is normal that it is loose, then why doesn't the one that attaches to the reservoir move at all when bending the tubes? That one seems well tightened.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Yes, I'm moving the part further away from the pump. Compression collar, is it? If it is normal that it is loose, then why doesn't the one that attaches to the reservoir move at all when bending the tubes? That one seems well tightened.


make a quick 30 second video and show us.


----------



## Alpina 7

Re-drew my loop... Everything's in the mail on the way, Let me know what you guys think or if i should make some changes.. Parts are 2 EK Predator 360's, Pastel Red coolant, Clear tubing, 80X240MM Reservoir all Alpha-cool fittings and drain port.. (all EK Compression fittings) will be adding a water block to my (80Ti G1 next month and upgrading my CPU water block to EK Supremacy EVO











The look im going for..


----------



## clarifiante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/pn0Ka39xj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/plxvjRNVj


what sort of improvements in temps did you see?


----------



## Alpina 7

Ok another question.. On our predator 360's there is a sata power wire and a pwm wire... What exactly is the power wire powering? Is the the pump? Fan hub? What works without it ?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ok another question.. On our predator 360's there is a sata power wire and a pwm wire... What exactly is the power wire powering? Is the the pump? Fan hub? What works without it ?


It powers the pump and fans connected to the built in fan hub u can connect the pump to your mobo and the fans to


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Ins't the QDC from Bitspower / Koolance better than these cheap barb QDC?


these aren't cheap qdc at all, they're very reputable and medical grade. I had a koolance qdc that leaked on me.


----------



## VSG

I have one set of those CPC QDCs headed my way, and I will test them out against the popular Koolance QD3.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> It powers the pump and fans connected to the built in fan hub u can connect the pump to your mobo and the fans to


ok so if i connect the fans and or pump dire3ctly to the mother board no need for the sata power correct?


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> what sort of improvements in temps did you see?


No idea, i put it on the stock pump just for looks but the pump burned out last week.

I'm running a 10w ddc in it without a heatsink just now, not really liking the noise so probably going back full custom water again tomorrow with a D5.

I might try my koolance pmp 400 ddc first and see if i can find a volume i can live with as i can vary that through voltage.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> It powers the pump and fans connected to the built in fan hub u can connect the pump to your mobo and the fans to
> 
> 
> 
> ok so if i connect the fans and or pump dire3ctly to the mother board no need for the sata power correct?
Click to expand...

no need for data connector


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> ok so if i connect the fans and or pump dire3ctly to the mother board no need for the sata power correct?


the sata connector is the power connector connects to the psu via that connector...your hub probably won't run without it and you wouldn't want it to be powered from the motherboard if it could


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> ok so if i connect the fans and or pump dire3ctly to the mother board no need for the sata power correct?
> 
> 
> 
> the sata connector is the power connector connects to the psu via that connector...your hub probably won't run without it and you wouldn't want it to be powered from the motherboard if it could
Click to expand...

it says in the directons for the predator you can if you want to you can hook up the pump and fans to the mobo it is fine


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> the sata connector is the power connector connects to the psu via that connector...your hub probably won't run without it and you wouldn't want it to be powered from the motherboard if it could


yeah... from the sounds of it he doesn't want to use the hub. and wants the fans and pump separately connected to his mobo.


----------



## smke

why not better control of theme


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> yeah... from the sounds of it he doesn't want to use the hub. and wants the fans and pump separately connected to his mobo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> yeah... from the sounds of it he doesn't want to use the hub. and wants the fans and pump separately connected to his mobo.


My predators hub stopped working and is running my fans at full speed. so now im going to have to run the pump off the board and buy a fan hub like this... you guys think 3 vardar fans are safe for one pwn hub?

something like this ..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA6J32WP1382&cm_re=fan_hub-_-9SIA6J32WP1382-_-Product


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I have one set of those CPC QDCs headed my way, and I will test them out against the popular Koolance QD3.


Where can you buy those CPC QDC?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> yeah... from the sounds of it he doesn't want to use the hub. and wants the fans and pump separately connected to his mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> yeah... from the sounds of it he doesn't want to use the hub. and wants the fans and pump separately connected to his mobo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My predators hub stopped working and is running my fans at full speed. so now im going to have to run the pump off the board and buy a fan hub like this... you guys think 3 vardar fans are safe for one pwn hub?
> 
> something like this ..
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA6J32WP1382&cm_re=fan_hub-_-9SIA6J32WP1382-_-Product
Click to expand...

your mobo don't have a cpu opt header as well as a cpu header


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Where can you buy those CPC QDC?


it's posted a dozen times in this thread


----------



## Juts

What screws does the predator need for mounting fans to the other side for push pull? The screws from my EK-CoolStream XE 360 barely bite and just slip loose when tightened. I had to wrap tape around the threads to get them snug enough to where the fans wouldn't be able to rattle.

I don't know if they just bored the holes poorly or what.

Also the two top holes right below the pump/reservoir housing have very little clearance so I had to use some small stacked washers.


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juts*
> 
> What screws does the predator need for mounting fans to the other side for push pull? The screws from my EK-CoolStream XE 360 barely bite and just slip loose when tightened. I had to wrap tape around the threads to get them snug enough to where the fans wouldn't be able to rattle.
> 
> I don't know if they just bored the holes poorly or what.
> 
> Also the two top holes right below the pump/reservoir housing have very little clearance so I had to use some small stacked washers.


I believe the threads are M4.


----------



## ufokillerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juts*
> 
> What screws does the predator need for mounting fans to the other side for push pull? The screws from my EK-CoolStream XE 360 barely bite and just slip loose when tightened. I had to wrap tape around the threads to get them snug enough to where the fans wouldn't be able to rattle.
> 
> I don't know if they just bored the holes poorly or what.
> 
> Also the two top holes right below the pump/reservoir housing have very little clearance so I had to use some small stacked washers.


M4 for the predator
the XE360 uses 6-32, different sizing.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> make a quick 30 second video and show us.


Here it is







:

https://cld.pt/dl/download/d4add8c9-2a89-45fb-af1b-7536fc35ecb1/predator.mp4

The video quality is poor, because I can't do better with my phone, but it illustrates what I was describing in my other post.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Upon inspecting my Predator before leak testing out of the case, I notice one of the fittings, the one which connects to the pump, is rather loose compared to the other three. When I move the tubes around, that specific "head of the compression fitting" clearly moves, contrary to the others. I try to tighten it, turning the head clockwise with my fingers, but it comes back to the original position, and I'm afraid to use too much force and it starts to leak on me.


----------



## smke

Corsair TX750 ATX Power Supply 750 Watt is this a good psu to go with


----------



## khemist

I went back to custom water, the pump i replaced the burned out one with was making noises i didn't like.

Might use again in the future.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Corsair TX750 ATX Power Supply 750 Watt is this a good psu to go with


I'm pretty sure @shilka had a post on staying away from the tx line of psus...


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Corsair TX750 ATX Power Supply 750 Watt is this a good psu to go with
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure @shilka had a post on staying away from the tx line of psus...
Click to expand...

what about evga's p2 line of psu's


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> what about evga's p2 line of psu's


I love my AX860i get one of theme


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> what about evga's p2 line of psu's
> 
> 
> 
> I love my AX860i get one of theme
Click to expand...

trying to find a good 650 to 750 w psu to replace my 460w cooler master psu with full modular black cables and 8 to 10 sata conectors here is what my system is

mobo asus z97 deluxe/usb3.1
cpu i7 4790k oc to 47 and uncore to 46
memory G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400
vid caed NVIDIA GeForce GT 740
tv tuner Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250 (8851)
sound Sound Blaster Z
Silverstone ECU01 PCI-E Gen 2.0 Card w/ 2 x Internal 19-Pin USB3.0 10Gbps Ports requires a sata conector
ssd G.SKILL FM-25S3-240GPFS
hdd1 500gb wd green
hdd2 500gb wd green
odd 1 lg blue ray burner
odd 2 lite on dvd burner

that's what I have now. here is what I want to add

ek predator 240
hdd 3 2tb wd red
hdd 4 2tb wd red
memory G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400


----------



## Juts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> My predators hub stopped working and is running my fans at full speed. so now im going to have to run the pump off the board and buy a fan hub like this... you guys think 3 vardar fans are safe for one pwn hub?
> 
> something like this ..
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA6J32WP1382&cm_re=fan_hub-_-9SIA6J32WP1382-_-Product


I have 3 vardars on one connection of my NZXT+ and it shows that they pull about 2 Watts each at 100%. Much less when lower. I _think_ most CPU PWM headers are rated for 10W, so 3 fans + the 6w pump would be pushing it if they ever hit 100%. The fans alone should be fine, but check your manual to see if they have a wattage limit.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juts*
> 
> I have 3 vardars on one connection of my NZXT+ and it shows that they pull about 2 Watts each at 100%. Much less when lower. I _think_ most CPU PWM headers are rated for 10W, so 3 fans + the 6w pump would be pushing it if they ever hit 100%. The fans alone should be fine, but check your manual to see if they have a wattage limit.


perfect exactly what i needed to know. i plan on running the pump separately just wanted to make sure its safe for 3 fans per header


----------



## VSG

Remember that number is operational power draw, not start up power draw (which is usually higher, and can be a lot higher for some fans). That's why I was telling you to check for compatibility and go 2/header if you can.


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Just spoke with a supervisor at Micro Center and he just told me that they will no longer be selling the EK predator water cooler due to the fact they do not want to risk any more issues. ***!!!!!!


Did the supervisor say that one store won't be selling the Predator, or all Microcenters won't be selling it?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Remember that number is operational power draw, not start up power draw (which is usually higher, and can be a lot higher for some fans). That's why I was telling you to check for compatibility and go 2/header if you can.


is there a way to check and see what start up power draw is? its just id prefer not to have to run 3 separate fan hubs as opposed to 2...


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> is there a way to check and see what start up power draw is? its just id prefer not to have to run 3 separate fan hubs as opposed to 2...


Not unless you can measure instantaneous current draw from individual PSU cables. EK rates the F4-120ER at 2.16 W each, so I would say try out three fans on the header if you must (after making sure it is capable of the usual 1A power output) and see if it works out.

Remind me why you don't want to use the splitter PCB again? Sorry if I missed the reason.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> https://cld.pt/dl/download/d4add8c9-2a89-45fb-af1b-7536fc35ecb1/predator.mp4
> 
> The video quality is poor, because I can't do better with my phone, but it illustrates what I was describing in my other post.


I know the video quality is poor, but I need some advice here. @geggeg Is this what you peviously considered as normal?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Not unless you can measure instantaneous current draw from individual PSU cables. EK rates the F4-120ER at 2.16 W each, so I would say try out three fans on the header if you must (after making sure it is capable of the usual 1A power output) and see if it works out.
> 
> Remind me why you don't want to use the splitter PCB again? Sorry if I missed the reason.


The one that was on my 360 went bad.. all the fans run at full speed and no power or signal at the PWM cable that runs to the mother board. they run fine individually though


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> Did the supervisor say that one store won't be selling the Predator, or all Microcenters won't be selling it?


That's exactly what I told you guys before.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> I know the video quality is poor, but I need some advice here. @geggeg Is this what you peviously considered as normal?


I thought you were referring to rotary motion, not lateral. Sorry for the misunderstanding!

Rotary fittings have some play in them and it won't always be the same amount of play with each fitting. Now that isn't necessarily bad, but keep an eye on it. Tighten it down and watch for any leaks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> The one that was on my 360 went bad.. all the fans run at full speed and no power or signal at the PWM cable that runs to the mother board. they run fine individually though


Ah I see! If it is still powering them, then the SATA to PCI-E part is working fine. Try using a 4 pin fan extension and see if it helps control them using the 2 pin header on the PCB.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I thought you were referring to rotary motion, not lateral. Sorry for the misunderstanding!
> 
> Rotary fittings have some play in them and it won't always be the same amount of play with each fitting. Now that isn't necessarily bad, but keep an eye on it. Tighten it down and watch for any leaks.
> Ah I see! If it is still powering them, then the SATA to PCI-E part is working fine. Try using a 4 pin fan extension and see if it helps control them using the 2 pin header on the PCB.


i did. i also took off the side plate and looks like the PWN header came welded from the PCB "magically"


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I thought you were referring to rotary motion, not lateral. Sorry for the misunderstanding!
> 
> Rotary fittings have some play in them and it won't always be the same amount of play with each fitting. Now that isn't necessarily bad, but keep an eye on it. Tighten it down and watch for any leaks.


I will do that. Thank you!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> i did. i also took off the side plate and looks like the PWN header came welded from the PCB "magically"


It is supposed to be connected to the PCB. But from what you are saying, the 2 pin to 4 pin cable (the one on the left):










is fine, and the header on the PCB (the one connected on the right):










is bad?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It is supposed to be connected to the PCB. But from what you are saying, the 2 pin to 4 pin cable (the one on the left):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is fine, and the header on the PCB (the one connected on the right):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is bad?


No the opposite. The one on left has no power or signal to it and is un-welded from the bottom. The sata power is working fine


----------



## VSG

Just so we are clear, there's no welding anywhere. The connectors are soldered on.

The 2 pin header (not the PCI-E header) only outputs RPM and inputs PWM signal, not power. So if you have connected the 4 pin end of this cable to a 4 pin PWM header on your motherboard or other PWM controller, you are not able to read RPM or control it, correct?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Just so we are clear, there's no welding anywhere. The connectors are soldered on.
> 
> The 2 pin header (not the PCI-E header) only outputs RPM and inputs PWM signal, not power. So if you have connected the 4 pin end of this cable to a 4 pin PWM header on your motherboard or other PWM controller, you are not able to read RPM or control it, correct?


he neads to make shure that the mobo header he
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Just so we are clear, there's no welding anywhere. The connectors are soldered on.
> 
> The 2 pin header (not the PCI-E header) only outputs RPM and inputs PWM signal, not power. So if you have connected the 4 pin end of this cable to a 4 pin PWM header on your motherboard or other PWM controller, you are not able to read RPM or control it, correct?


he neads to make shoure that the header is set to pwm not dc in bios


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Just so we are clear, there's no welding anywhere. The connectors are soldered on.
> 
> The 2 pin header (not the PCI-E header) only outputs RPM and inputs PWM signal, not power. So if you have connected the 4 pin end of this cable to a 4 pin PWM header on your motherboard or other PWM controller, you are not able to read RPM or control it, correct?


It's unsoldered.. The header is loose on it and I tested with a power testers

I've dried dc and pwm. I'm sure it's the header


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Just so we are clear, there's no welding anywhere. The connectors are soldered on.
> 
> The 2 pin header (not the PCI-E header) only outputs RPM and inputs PWM signal, not power. So if you have connected the 4 pin end of this cable to a 4 pin PWM header on your motherboard or other PWM controller, you are not able to read RPM or control it, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> It's unsoldered.. The header is loose on it and I tested with a power testers
> 
> I've dried dc and pwm. I'm sure it's the header
Click to expand...

then hook pump and fans to mobo problem so


----------



## VSG

That's what he's been trying to do.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That's what he's been trying to do.


no I ment take theme off the hub on predator don't use it use the mobo to control them directly


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> no I ment take theme off the hub on predator don't use it use the mobo to control them directly


Yeah, and that's exactly what he's been trying to do. He was asking for recommendations on PWM hubs, and motherboard header power limitations etc.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> no I ment take theme off the hub on predator don't use it use the mobo to control them directly
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and that's exactly what he's been trying to do. He was asking for recommendations on PWM hubs, and motherboard header power limitations etc.
Click to expand...

just get a simple 4 pin fan splitter cable for the fans and hook them up to the cpu opt header and the pump on cpu header


----------



## jincuteguy

So EK Predator 320 / Swiftech 320X2 or $300 XSPC D5 Photon RX360 kit







decide.....decide....decide....


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So EK Predator 320 / Swiftech 320X2 or $300 XSPC D5 Photon RX360 kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decide.....decide....decide....


ek predator comes in 360 or 240 if u are going to add in a gpu i'd go with the 360


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> ek predator comes in 360 or 240 if u are going to add in a gpu i'd go with the 360


What 360 are u talking about? the EK?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> ek predator comes in 360 or 240 if u are going to add in a gpu i'd go with the 360
> 
> 
> 
> What 360 are u talking about? the EK?
Click to expand...

yes


----------



## Juts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Not unless you can measure instantaneous current draw from individual PSU cables. EK rates the F4-120ER at 2.16 W each, so I would say try out three fans on the header if you must (after making sure it is capable of the usual 1A power output) and see if it works out.
> 
> Remind me why you don't want to use the splitter PCB again? Sorry if I missed the reason.


I didnt even think of that. I dont have a _great_ way to measure that but in a quick test going from 0% to 100% the Grid+ shows a draw of 3.1W for just a moment before leveling out around 2~2.1W.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> It's unsoldered.. The header is loose on it and I tested with a power testers
> 
> I've dried dc and pwm. I'm sure it's the header


For a splitter try a gelid one as it won't overload your fan header.
http://gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=2&cid=11&id=63
They also do sata if you prefer that .


----------



## clarifiante

love the predator 360. truly do but today i discovered a whining noise made by the pump which is kind of annoying




very similar to the one posted by another user. he was able to get his replaced. i hope i can get the same service as well.


----------



## Menno

Have running everything back at stock atm. Fans only go between 12.5% - 30%. Very silent operation. Everything above 40% gets a grindy noise. Dont have the time again for a replacement and dissassembly. Maybe later this year.


----------



## lexlutha111384

I got a PM from an EK rep telling me the supervisor at the Boston Microcenter, was wrong about them not selling the Predator anymore. He said they should have them in stock by the end of this week. I'll believe it when I see it. I do appreciate the PM though.


----------



## tCoLL

I'm purchasing a predator 360 soon, and am going to be adding a 2nd cpu block to the loop. I wanted to go over a parts list before I purchase. The plan is to utilize the QDCs so I don't have to drain the whole thing, I'll just be topping off the fluid once the second CPU block is installed.

EK-XLC Predator 360 (incl. QDC)

1x http://quickcouplings.net/osc/product_info.php?products_id=872

1x http://quickcouplings.net/osc/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=10&products_id=878

EK-Ekoolant EVO CLEAR (premix 1L)

EK-Tube ZMT Matte Black 15,9/9,5mm (3m RETAIL)

2x EK-ACF Fitting 13/19mm - Nickel

EK-Supremacy MX

So I will assemble the second CPU block, 2 compression fittings on the block, and tubing from the compression fittings will have the QDC male/female to connect back from the outlet of CPU block 1, through CPU 2, and back to the radiator.


----------



## Alpina 7

EK got in touch with me this morning and are sending me a replacement fan hub no questions asked. Awesome! Def the best customer service around


----------



## VSG

That's great news!


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That's great news!


i know right! so happy i dont have to buy one and worry about where it will and wont fit in my case . =)


----------



## Alpina 7

Ok so new question guys. All my stuff for my customer water loop is on the way and will be here today and wanted to work out a few details before i tackle it tonight and tomorrow night. Im going to be running 3 predator 360's in my 760T... one in the front and one up top. as you all know they are set in pull by default and i already have fans and pus up top and planned to do the same in the front... just wanted some input as to what you guys think about my how Flow pattern will be here?

any input is greatly appreciated =)



and for those that are curious here is how my flow will be .....


----------



## VSG

Have front and bottom intake, top exhaust then.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Have front and bottom intake, top exhaust then.


i was afraid you was gonna say that. i Really dont want to have to turn those fans around









Actually a big reason i dont want to is because these corsair fans i have for PUSH with the red rings around them, well they are set to PUSH. so if i turn them around the rings dont show. and i love them because they look good. so yea..


----------



## andrej124

EK-XLC Predator AMD Upgrade Kit will make any Predator compatible with AMD Sockets!











Available for pre-order here: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xlc-predator-amd-upgrade-kit


----------



## Bloodycow

Hello peeps!
I'm sure I will get flamed for this, because it's been answered a hundred times on this thread, but I'm on a Government network right now and it takes 5 minutes to load a page on this website. Otherwise I would hunt through the 400+ pages for the answer.

I'm looking to watercool my 980 Ti Kingpin and my 6600k on the same loop and thought the 360 Predator would be great for that. I am currently running a h110i gtx corsair on the cpu and it's fine, albeit kinda loud.

So my question is this: What do I need to buy fittings/tube wise to go with the Predator kit and the correct GPU block. I seen the post above where I can get the correct QDC plugs.

How much tubing should I buy?
I need to buy two EK-AF Angled 90° G1/4" Nickel adapter fittings paired with two EK-ACF Fitting 10/16mm, correct?
and some fluid to top off the system.

Did I miss anything? Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Alpina 7

Looks like im gonna have a fun next few days!! Cant wait


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Looks like im gonna have a fun next few days!! Cant wait


That Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut is the best







I just bought a 1g of it couple days ago.

Is that 1g? from PerformancePcs?
Also, are you just adding an extra Reservoir to your EK Predator 360?


----------



## Alpina 7

thanks, Yea i look foreward to see the temps drop.

Im adding another Predator 360 to the front of the case. making all the tubing vlear. adding that 240MM reservoir to the top outside of the case and pastel red fluid


----------



## BrintaVett

Hey guys! I have a Predator 240 which is running great on my i5 2500k. I want to expand with the following: gtx970 block, extra 140 or 240 (haven't decided on that yet) and a reservoir. As the Predator 360 has the same pump I expect the 240 pump to be able to handle the extra block and radiator, but hope someone can confirm this?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodycow*
> 
> Hello peeps!
> I'm sure I will get flamed for this, because it's been answered a hundred times on this thread, but I'm on a Government network right now and it takes 5 minutes to load a page on this website. Otherwise I would hunt through the 400+ pages for the answer.
> 
> I'm looking to watercool my 980 Ti Kingpin and my 6600k on the same loop and thought the 360 Predator would be great for that. I am currently running a h110i gtx corsair on the cpu and it's fine, albeit kinda loud.
> 
> So my question is this: What do I need to buy fittings/tube wise to go with the Predator kit and the correct GPU block. I seen the post above where I can get the correct QDC plugs.
> 
> How much tubing should I buy?
> I need to buy two EK-AF Angled 90° G1/4" Nickel adapter fittings paired with two EK-ACF Fitting 10/16mm, correct?
> and some fluid to top off the system.
> 
> Did I miss anything? Thanks for all your help!


Do you already have your GPU block?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrintaVett*
> 
> Hey guys! I have a Predator 240 which is running great on my i5 2500k. I want to expand with the following: gtx970 block, extra 140 or 240 (haven't decided on that yet) and a reservoir. As the Predator 360 has the same pump I expect the 240 pump to be able to handle the extra block and radiator, but hope someone can confirm this?


Yes the pump will be able to handle this setup


----------



## Bloodycow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Do you already have your GPU block?


No I haven't bought it yet. Was just going to get everything from Performance PC's if I know what I'm getting is correct.
This is the correct GPU block for my EVGA 980 Ti Kingpin?


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> thanks, Yea i look foreward to see the temps drop.
> 
> Im adding another Predator 360 to the front of the case. making all the tubing vlear. adding that 240MM reservoir to the top outside of the case and pastel red fluid


So you'll have 2 x ddc pumps from the Predator in your loop?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodycow*
> 
> No I haven't bought it yet. Was just going to get everything from Performance PC's if I know what I'm getting is correct.
> This is the correct GPU block for my EVGA 980 Ti Kingpin?


Yes it's the correct block.

PPCS don't carry the pre-filled version of this block but on our webshop we will have it soon back in stock.

EK-FC980 GTX Ti Classy KPE - Nickel

You can see the orange button that is currently marked "Currently Unavailable" it should come back to "Add To Cart" by the end of February.

With this, you wouldn't have anything else to buy. It's 100% plug 'n play with the Predator 360.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So you'll have 2 x ddc pumps from the Predator in your loop?


Yes, correct


----------



## Jyve

Quick question.

If I were to buy a cylinder res for aesthetic reasons, it's cool to mount that below the 240 pump right? Seeing as how the built in res is next to the pump?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> If I were to buy a cylinder res for aesthetic reasons, it's cool to mount that below the 240 pump right? Seeing as how the built in res is next to the pump?


yep putting it above the pump just helps for bleeding in this case...the res still helps with topping up while bleeding and prevents the air from circulating through the loop again and again...the reason res above pump is so common is ideally you want the pump to be fed by the res which is why the leading clcs have res attached to pump...to help avoid the pump running dry...which means death for a pump...


----------



## Jyve

Yeah. That's kinda what I figured. At some point I'd like to get another res, rad, and introduce my gpu into the loop.

Unfortunately my current gpu (zotac amp extreme 980 ti) has no full cover block.

Trying to sell it or trade for something like an msi.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Yeah. That's kinda what I figured. At some point I'd like to get another res, rad, and introduce my gpu into the loop.
> 
> Unfortunately my current gpu (zotac amp extreme 980 ti) has no full cover block.
> 
> Trying to sell it or trade for something like an msi.


I've been considering the zotac 980ti because ive had four zotac cards and you've got to run them loud but they are great bang for buck but now that I've gone water I won't be getting that one for that reason...it's sad because I've saved a lot of money going with them though


----------



## Jyve

The amp extreme is no real money saver.

I guess when put up against kingpins and classified sure. Up against straight up msi and strix though the zotac is more expensive.


----------



## clarifiante

does anyone have the predator 360 hooked up to an asus mobo? i'm racking my brain as to why my mobo won't detect the vardar's rpms or my pump's rpm. i've got the predator connected to my mobo's cpu fan header. ran qfan tuning after reflashing my latest bios version. still nothing. speed fan doesnt detect it either.

any help is appreciated!


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> does anyone have the predator 360 hooked up to an asus mobo? i'm racking my brain as to why my mobo won't detect the vardar's rpms or my pump's rpm. i've got the predator connected to my mobo's cpu fan header. ran qfan tuning after reflashing my latest bios version. still nothing. speed fan doesnt detect it either.
> 
> any help is appreciated!


did u make shure the cpu header is set to pwm. and also what ever header your fan's are connected to needs to be set to pwm


----------



## Rob H

I've got the Asus Gene VIII with the Predator 240 and ended up controlling the pump and fans separately from the MB. I was able to use the Predators Fan controller for fans OR pump not both at the same time. Not sure if two PWM readings can travel on one line???


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob H*
> 
> I've got the Asus Gene VIII with the Predator 240 and ended up controlling the pump and fans separately from the MB. I was able to use the Predators Fan controller for fans OR pump not both at the same time. Not sure if two PWM readings can travel on one line???


in all the videos I have watched on the predator 240 it says to connect the pwm cable from the unit to cpu fan header. now I have a asus z97 deluxe what do I do. I plan on getting a predator in the next cuple weeks.


----------



## Rob H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> in all the videos I have watched on the predator 240 it says to connect the pwm cable from the unit to cpu fan header. now I have a asus z97 deluxe what do I do


I was still able to control fans and pump from the single PWM cable hooked up to the CPU Fan Header at the same %, but my MB was not displaying any readings on the CPU Fan control. I'd suggest connecting the pump to a separate fan header on the MB as you also gain some better control over pump speed.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob H*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> in all the videos I have watched on the predator 240 it says to connect the pwm cable from the unit to cpu fan header. now I have a asus z97 deluxe what do I do
> 
> 
> 
> I was still able to control fans and pump from the single PWM cable hooked up to the CPU Fan Header at the same %, but my MB was not displaying any readings on the CPU Fan control. I'd suggest connecting the pump to a separate fan header on the MB as you also gain some better control over pump speed.
Click to expand...

so connect thepump to the cpu header and fans to cpu opt header


----------



## clarifiante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> did u make shure the cpu header is set to pwm. and also what ever header your fan's are connected to needs to be set to pwm


yep made sure its set to pwm. still won't detect fan or pump rpm


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> did u make shure the cpu header is set to pwm. and also what ever header your fan's are connected to needs to be set to pwm
> 
> 
> 
> yep made sure its set to pwm. still won't detect fan or pump rpm
Click to expand...

hmm that odd call ek


----------



## Rob H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> so connect thepump to the cpu header and fans to cpu opt header


CPU Opt is a slave to the CPU header. For better pump control, use a separate header.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob H*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> so connect thepump to the cpu header and fans to cpu opt header
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Opt is a slave to the CPU header. For better pump control, use a separate header.
Click to expand...

k thanks


----------



## BrintaVett

I'm still a novice in WC so I was wondering if you guys have any comments on the following order of components I want to expand my Predator with:

Main unit (front intake) --> CPU block --> extra 140 rad (exhaust rear) --> GPU block --> seperate reservoir --> main unit. This would be ideal considering the lay-out of my case. I use a Phanteks Evolv ATX and want to avoid using a rad in the top, purely because i don't like the looks.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Looks like im gonna have a fun next few days!! Cant wait


I thought that was the new Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut for a second.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I thought that was the new Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut for a second.


I'm using conductonaut on mine. Works well, can't compare to anything else since I haven't tried anything on my new cpu. I used clu on my delidded 3770k, but again can't compare. Been thinking about trying some kryonaut just to compare reg paste to liquid metal.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I'm using conductonaut on mine. Works well, can't compare to anything else since I haven't tried anything on my new cpu. I used clu on my delidded 3770k, but again can't compare. Been thinking about trying some kryonaut just to compare reg paste to liquid metal.


I'm going to use the Conductonaut when I delid my 4690K between the the cores and the IHS and then use the Kyronaught as the regular thermal compound.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I thought that was the new Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut for a second.


I'm not that brave lol


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> yep made sure its set to pwm. still won't detect fan or pump rpm


Have you tried bypassing the Predator hub and connect your pump and/or fans directly to the motherboard to see if your receive RPM signal?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrintaVett*
> 
> I'm still a novice in WC so I was wondering if you guys have any comments on the following order of components I want to expand my Predator with:
> 
> Main unit (front intake) --> CPU block --> extra 140 rad (exhaust rear) --> GPU block --> seperate reservoir --> main unit. This would be ideal considering the lay-out of my case. I use a Phanteks Evolv ATX and want to avoid using a rad in the top, purely because i don't like the looks.


Loop order is fine


----------



## Alpina 7

Worked on it last night for about 5 hours. My backes killing me, fingers raw and I'm tired but it's almost done. ??????
I've had it running for 12 hours now no leaks so in a few hours I'm going to drain it and fill it with pastel Fluid then I'm done. Been a hell of a night and those damn rotary compression fittings are a pain in the ass to remove. Esp without the right sized Allen key. But I got it done...

Here is a little sneak peek. I'll post a picture of the finished product tonight. ??


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I'm going to use the Conductonaut when I delid my 4690K between the the cores and the IHS and then use the Kyronaught as the regular thermal compound.


should use it on everything


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Worked on it last night for about 5 hours. My backes killing me, fingers raw and I'm tired but it's almost done. ??????
> I've had it running for 12 hours now no leaks so in a few hours I'm going to drain it and fill it with pastel Fluid then I'm done. Been a hell of a night and those damn rotary compression fittings are a pain in the ass to remove. Esp without the right sized Allen key. But I got it done...
> 
> Here is a little sneak peek. I'll post a picture of the finished product tonight. ??


Why are the rotary fittings are hard to take out?
Are they from the EK Predator?


----------



## Alpina 7

orked on it last night for about 5 hours. My backes killing me, fingers raw and I'm tired but it's almost done. ??????
I've had it running for 12 hours now no leaks so in a few hours I'm going to drain it and fill it with pastel Fluid then I'm done. Been a hell of a night and those damn rotary compression fittings are a pain in the ass to remove. Esp without the right sized Allen key. But I got it done...


----------



## Bloodycow

Would one 360 Predator be enough to cool two 980 Ti Kingpins and a 6600k @4.4? Or should I get a separate 240 predator for the cpu and just run the gpu's off the 360?


----------



## tCoLL

What revision is this unit on? PPCs is selling "v1.1" does this include the 2011-v3 hardware? Do these have the updated fans, etc?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodycow*
> 
> Would one 360 Predator be enough to cool two 980 Ti Kingpins and a 6600k @4.4? Or should I get a separate 240 predator for the cpu and just run the gpu's off the 360?


If you are going to be expanding the Predator anyway, just add in parts you want as opposed to buying another Predator and having a CPU block lying around. A single Predator 360 won't do a very good job here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tCoLL*
> 
> What revision is this unit on? PPCs is selling "v1.1" does this include the 2011-v3 hardware? Do these have the updated fans, etc?


It's the latest version, yes.


----------



## clarifiante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> If you are going to be expanding the Predator anyway, just add in parts you want as opposed to buying another Predator and having a CPU block lying around. A single Predator 360 won't do a very good job here.
> It's the latest version, yes.


Kind of interested in this discussion as well since I might have similar aspirations in the future. I've got a [email protected] and a single 980ti running a custom bios so I suppose that is in essence an OC in itself. The predator 360 is slated to be able to run two gpus. If doesn't do as well with 2 gpus. What sort of additional components can one add to improve temps?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Can the pump speed be controlled separately from the fan speed?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> Kind of interested in this discussion as well since I might have similar aspirations in the future. I've got a [email protected] and a single 980ti running a custom bios so I suppose that is in essence an OC in itself. The predator 360 is slated to be able to run two gpus. If doesn't do as well with 2 gpus. What sort of additional components can one add to improve temps?


I think if you took the CPU block off and just used the 360 for two GPUs alone you'd get decent performance. Would just need the GPU waterblocks, a dual terminal and preferably backplates, especially on GPUs that have memory modules on the top side as well as where the waterblock fits and some of your own tubing and fittings for the GPUs and terminal. You'd need to drain and refill the unit though of course and likely add a bit more coolant.

Then if your case supports it (my Core X9 does) a 240 or another 360 just for the CPU, no customization needed for that one.









Hope that gives you some ideas. It would be a bit easier than adding more radiators but that's an option too if you adding two GPUs and the CPU.









I pondered linking two 360s for three GPUs alone and removing the CPU blocks from them. Never did get any hard answers here if that would be effective for three Titan X's.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I think if you took the CPU block off and just used the 360 for two GPUs alone you'd get decent performance. Would just need the GPU waterblocks, a dual terminal and preferably backplates, especially on GPUs that have memory modules on the top side as well as where the waterblock fits and some of your own tubing and fittings for the GPUs and terminal. You'd need to drain and refill the unit though of course and likely add a bit more coolant.
> 
> Then if your case supports it (my Core X9 does) a 240 or another 360 just for the CPU, no customization needed for that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that gives you some ideas. It would be a bit easier than adding more radiators but that's an option too if you adding two GPUs and the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pondered linking two 360s for three GPUs alone and removing the CPU blocks from them. Never did get any hard answers here if that would be effective for three Titan X's.


Or do like me and use 2 360's for 1 CPU and 1 GPU lol ??


----------



## smke

has anyone bought anything new from amazon as far as computer parts


----------



## KickAssCop

Damn, the whining is getting worse. Also my temperatures are now averaging about 45 C on CPU and 35 C on GPU in idle. That is too high for my taste. I need new fans but just haven't had the time to go and get them. Also need to take a leaf blower to my PC.

I think I am going to get rid of Vardars so that I can be at peace and maybe order replacements unless they want me to ship back the current vardars at my own expense.









Just haven't had time to fix these issues.


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Damn, the whining is getting worse. Also my temperatures are now averaging about 45 C on CPU and 35 C on GPU in idle. That is too high for my taste. I need new fans but just haven't had the time to go and get them. Also need to take a leaf blower to my PC.
> 
> I think I am going to get rid of Vardars so that I can be at peace and maybe order replacements unless they want me to ship back the current vardars at my own expense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just haven't had time to fix these issues.


I'm not having the same issue except my GPU temps are now ranging between 62-65C (load) on my Asus Poseidon GTX 980 Ti. But this isn't specific to EK's AIO, Swiftech's do this as well after some months. I have never really figured out why this happens. I guess I can't leave out the possibility of gunk getting stuck in the GPU block, which unfortunately cannot be disassembled without voiding the warranty on the graphics card.

Edit: And yes those Vardar fans are terrible lol! Mine chirp like a horny grasshopper..


----------



## Vlada011

I have Obsidian 650D inside could fit only Predator 240. CORSAIR didn't think on 360mm radiators even if size of case is big enough.
But Predator 360 could be installed on top of case. Two fans hold Predator and three fans from other side for cooling, pump and tubes are directly above holes for HDD, I checked size. Most people don't use that part and remove him easy. Than tubes go directly in processor and graphic card and Predator 360 is out of case and much less dust enter inside of case... You can look how top of Obsidian 650D look... Many owners suffer because no place for 360 radiator without modifications.
That part could get completely other function than CORSAIR plan.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> has anyone bought anything new from amazon as far as computer parts


Just bought a mobo a few weeks ago, why? Having prime has spoiled me, I try to get everything from Amazon.


----------



## clarifiante

does anyone have a picture of the predator 360's pwm splitter hub?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> does anyone have a picture of the predator 360's pwm splitter hub?


Same as in the other Predator units:


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> has anyone bought anything new from amazon as far as computer parts
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought a mobo a few weeks ago, why? Having prime has spoiled me, I try to get everything from Amazon.
Click to expand...

just was wondering if it was a good idea to buy anything from amazon as far as computer parts


----------



## ufokillerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> just was wondering if it was a good idea to buy anything from amazon as far as computer parts


i buy a lot of computer parts from amazon. ordered my pair of 980ti hydrocopper from amazon.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> just was wondering if it was a good idea to buy anything from amazon as far as computer parts


Amazon has great return policies and will email you a printout with a return label for shipping for free. I have NEVER had an issue with Amazon refusing a return or exchange other then it was past the one month return window for the product and it was a $15 system fan so no big deal.

One time they refunded the price on a pair of headphones just because I never liked the sound quality AND paid return shipping.

I highly recommend them.


----------



## smke

does anybody know if amazon is going to carry the ek predator 240 so I can get it and a psu from the same place


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Amazon has great return policies and will email you a printout with a return label for shipping for free. I have NEVER had an issue with Amazon refusing a return or exchange other then it was past the one month return window for the product and it was a $15 system fan so no big deal.
> 
> One time they refunded the price on a pair of headphones just because I never liked the sound quality AND paid return shipping.
> 
> I highly recommend them.


So did they let u return that item when u had it more than 1 month?


----------



## JustinZanyo

Stock fan versus Gentle Typhoon 1850 PWM. Any ideas?


----------



## VSG

I wouldn't bother buying any fans to replace the stock ones from a performance point of view. They are very close to the Darkside GT 1850 PWM (which I assume is what you are referring to), but if you already have the latter and wanted to have all black fans then sure, why not? You won't lose anything.


----------



## clarifiante

so my predator 360 has run into a couple of issues, 2 of my vardars make a sharp whining noise and my pwm splitter hub is faulty. i initially thought i'd be able to just replace the parts but was informed that because the pwm splitter hub is riveted, unless i have the right tool and the appropriate hardware acumen - i'd find it extremely difficult to replace the hub.

in fear of doing more damage than actually solving the issue, i'm now considering a replacement for my unit. i got it through a reseller who i can't entirely trust with the repairs either since they've only sold a handful of units and mine was the very first they dealt with when we were troubleshooting my issues together. i've been in contact with Igor from EKWB support so i figured i would continue dealing with it rather than handing it over to the reseller halfway.

does anyone have any experience on the EKWB RMA process? will they be able to provide me a replacement before i send my current faulty unit? really don't want any downtime and this is actually my second liquid AIO - my first was a h110i GTX which is currently in RMA which was purchased about 3 months prior. this predator 360 was meant as an upgrade plus i wasn't expecting to have this many issues. i will send my unit via my reseller so hopefully will not bear any shipping costs as my unit is less than 2 weeks old.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So did they let u return that item when u had it more than 1 month?


No, they usually have a 30 day window where you can return things.


----------



## JustinZanyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I wouldn't bother buying any fans to replace the stock ones from a performance point of view. They are very close to the Darkside GT 1850 PWM (which I assume is what you are referring to), but if you already have the latter and wanted to have all black fans then sure, why not? You won't lose anything.


I have 4 GT on my hand, thinking about replacing the stock


----------



## JustinZanyo

I have swapped the stock fan with my Gentle typhoon 1850. I uses the integrated fan hub on the predator to connect two GT Fans, but somehow I can only get up to 1300RPM in my bios. My ASUS FanXpert is saying that my fan operating range is 390-1300 while GT 1850 is capable of 1850 RPM. Any idea why this happens? Can I skip the fan hub on the predator to use the CPU_Fan header to connect my GT1850 directly?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinZanyo*
> 
> I have swapped the stock fan with my Gentle typhoon 1850. I uses the integrated fan hub on the predator to connect two GT Fans, but somehow I can only get up to 1300RPM in my bios. My ASUS FanXpert is saying that my fan operating range is 390-1300 while GT 1850 is capable of 1850 RPM. Any idea why this happens? Can I skip the fan hub on the predator to use the CPU_Fan header to connect my GT1850 directly?


I think what is happening is because the fans and pump are connected on the Predator hub the fans run at the pump speed. And yes, you can hook the fans directly to the motherboard. Still have the hub hooked up to a fan header on the motherboard to control the pump though or hook the pump up directly to another separate header on your motherboard.


----------



## JustinZanyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I think what is happening is because the fans and pump are connected on the Predator hub the fans run at the pump speed. And yes, you can hook the fans directly to the motherboard. Still have the hub hooked up to a fan header on the motherboard to control the pump though or hook the pump up directly to another separate header on your motherboard.


According to EK, this DDC pump can go upto 3000RPM, so I don't think 1300RPM is the pump speed, but it is not Fan speed neither.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinZanyo*
> 
> According to EK, this DDC pump can go upto 3000RPM, so I don't think 1300RPM is the pump speed, but it is not Fan speed neither.


Depends on the PWM profile in the BIOS too. You can temp set it to 100% see what speeds you get.


----------



## lexlutha111384

I should be good now right?


----------



## lexlutha111384




----------



## Bloodycow

So I decided I'm going to get a 360 predator for my sli'ed 980 Ti's and a 240 for the cpu. I'm still really new to adding things to a watercooling setup.

Do I get 10/16mm compression fittings or 13/19 that someone a few pages back mentioned when saying they are adding a second cpu loop to a 360mm Predator?

I was going to wait and just get the pre-filled gpu blocks, but now the EKWB website is saying it's not available for purchase till mid march.

Can anyone tell me what I need to buy to add them to the loop after taking out the cpu block?

I know I need an sli bridge, but which one?
Do I buy some 90 degree fittings for the gpu blocks, then what plugs into that? A barb fitting?

If someone could set me straight, or even just straight up tell me what I need to buy, or point me to a guide I will owe you a case of beer!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodycow*
> 
> So I decided I'm going to get a 360 predator for my sli'ed 980 Ti's and a 240 for the cpu. I'm still really new to adding things to a watercooling setup.
> 
> Do I get 10/16mm compression fittings or 13/19 that someone a few pages back mentioned when saying they are adding a second cpu loop to a 360mm Predator?
> 
> I was going to wait and just get the pre-filled gpu blocks, but now the EKWB website is saying it's not available for purchase till mid march.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what I need to buy to add them to the loop after taking out the cpu block?
> 
> I know I need an sli bridge, but which one?
> Do I buy some 90 degree fittings for the gpu blocks, then what plugs into that? A barb fitting?
> 
> If someone could set me straight, or even just straight up tell me what I need to buy, or point me to a guide I will owe you a case of beer!


You want to get a terminal to join the GPU waterblocks, depending if you have the gpus in the first and second pci-e slots or the first and third, you get the right terminal for that configuration.

Here's a three slot for example.

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-terminal-dual-parallel-3-slot

I'm not sure the fittings you need, on my phone on my way to work, hard to check for you. If you want your system to look really nice get the ROG Enthusiast SLI bridge, best looking one in my opinion.

https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards-Accessory/ROG_Enthusiast_SLI_Bridge/

I'm sure someone here can tell you the fittings but on the link to the terminal should say the fittings you'd need and the GPU waterblocks would be the same fittings.

And backplates are a really good idea too, especially if your card has memory modules on the top of the card, they can get really hot if overclocking etc and even if your card don't they help prevent damage when handling your cards and if they was ever a minor leak or anything. Get the EK backplate though for your card, they are specific to work with your waterblock and other manufacturers won't work with an EK waterblock.









P.S. Sorry for all the typos I had to correct, phone autocorrect is a terrible thing.


----------



## JustinZanyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Depends on the PWM profile in the BIOS too. You can temp set it to 100% see what speeds you get.


It seems to me that the ASUS FanXpert is buggy. I can go up to 1850 rpm in the bios, but only 1300 rpm in the system.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinZanyo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Depends on the PWM profile in the BIOS too. You can temp set it to 100% see what speeds you get.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that the ASUS FanXpert is buggy. I can go up to 1850 rpm in the bios, but only 1300 rpm in the system.
Click to expand...

try running the fan tuning in ai sute


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinZanyo*
> 
> It seems to me that the ASUS FanXpert is buggy. I can go up to 1850 rpm in the bios, but only 1300 rpm in the system.


ASUS FanXpert and ASUS AI Suite I've heard ARE buggy. Might be best to just set up custom PWM fan profiles in the bios.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Can anyone tell me why the packaged thumb screws will not thread into the metal backplate on the revised 240? I have both sets of thumb screws and neither one will fit?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Can anyone tell me why the packaged thumb screws will not thread into the metal backplate on the revised 240? I have both sets of thumb screws and neither one will fit?


one set is for 115x and 2011


----------



## lexlutha111384

I just can't believe my luck. The backplate that came with this unit is defective. The threads are not matching up with the included thumb screws. My brother bought the 240 as well and his screw right in. Mine get jammed the instant I try to screw it in. If it even catches that much. Here is a pic to help everyone see what I'm talking about.


----------



## lexlutha111384

I tried every screw (both sides) and every hole. None will go. I know there are two different sets of screws but they use the same backplate. It's obvious I think, that the threads were just cut wrong. A little off .


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> I tried every screw (both sides) and every hole. None will go. I know there are two different sets of screws but they use the same backplate. It's obvious I think that the threads were just cut wrong. A little off .


the 2011 screws don't use that backplate


----------



## lexlutha111384

So lucky me. Predator #3 going back to Microcenter.


----------



## lexlutha111384

It doesn't matter anyway, I have 115x


----------



## lexlutha111384

Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## Omanii

Sorry if this has been answered but just wanna know if a 360 running in push/pull will be enough to cool a 4790k @4.6 and a msi 980 ti usually running high OC so i can push ultra settings on my x34.

Warm Aussie days atm and the witcher 3 and others are pushing low to mid 80s Celsius on the GPU which is not dangerous but could be lower.


----------



## EasyLover

So, I've got a second replacement of EK XLC Predator 360 making it a third one with me. I'm using 6700k with Asus Hero VIII board. Recently I bought Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX case I was waiting for the replacement to come. To my surprise, here is my situation, which I am sharing here:-

My ambient temp is 28C at the present. Chip in past has done me 4.7GHz at 1.30 VCore and max it hit was 58C or so under stress test. This time around I installed 6 Riing 12 RED fans in Push and Pull config and gave them a try. Temps were hiking to 70s. Fans and pump were at their full. Thinking that fans are not doing a good job. I installed Vardar fans in Push and Pull config and boom, at their full, temps were still hiking to 70s. I have reseated the block, changed the paste, cleared the CMOS and just changed the settings required for overclocking, all other settings at Auto and still the same.

My friend here is using 4790k at 4.8 with 1.29VCore and he is using Corsair H110i GT with two Noctua's 140mm Industrial PPC fans at 3000 RPM. Under stress test, his uni never crossed 60 and we are in same city. Now this is very frustrating. How come a 280mm rad with jut two fans on it can beat the 360mm rad with 6 fans on it!

I opened a ticket today with EK and here is their classic reply:

"Your EK-XLC Predator 360 1.1 is running fine, we believe you have a bad thermal contact between Intel Skylake CPU die and Intel heatspreader. It's a known issue with a bad thermal compound Intel decided to use.
Fixing this issue will require to delid your CPU and replace thermal compound between CPU die and Intel heatspreader.
Though, delidding is a high risk operation."


----------



## Vlada011

Problem with leaking is resolved?
This is my plan for installation 360 version


----------



## clarifiante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omanii*
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered but just wanna know if a 360 running in push/pull will be enough to cool a 4790k @4.6 and a msi 980 ti usually running high OC so i can push ultra settings on my x34.
> 
> Warm Aussie days atm and the witcher 3 and others are pushing low to mid 80s Celsius on the GPU which is not dangerous but could be lower.


i live in malaysia so we have comparably similar temperatures when you're in summer. i lived in qld for abit. only difference is that its a bit more humid here. i have a 6600k @ 4.6 and a 980ti running a custom bios of 1506mhz (not entirely sure what you mean by high). both are kept fairly cool. max gpu temps i've gotten are 50-53C and cpu can get to around 65-68C. my room ambient on a particularly hot day can be around 32-33C and thats when i hit the higher side of the temps i mentioned. i have it as front intake in my evolv atx

i cannot recommend this AIO any more. fairly easy to setup and does a great job at cooling. hope that helps you out


----------



## Mads1

I might use one of these in my next build for charity.


----------



## Alpina 7

Gotta say, Very happy with EK and their customer service! My fan header for my predator 360 went out on me a few days ago and I just received my new one. Extremely fast shipping. And they even sent me a bunch of new rivets and new zip ties. I'm impressed. Good job EK????

A new free GPU block would have been nice though


----------



## lexlutha111384

so i returned my new unit to Microcenter (due to the thumb screws not being able to thread into the backplate) and grabbed the only other 240 they had. Same problem! Its not me because there were 3 employess trying to get the screws to thread in and nothing! Luckily for me, the 360 has the same backplate. So they grabbed one from a 360 box and PRESTO!! the screws threaded in nice and smooth. Just a heads up to EK, some backplate's threads are off just enough to not be able to screw in the correct screws. Now I FINALLY have my 240 purring like a kitten in my rig


----------



## Evil Penguin

Okay, what in the hell?!









The motherboard is reading ~380 RPMs and refuses to go full speed.

It was working for a short time after installing the new Predator 240 I received that replaced another broken unit.

Is the fan hub busted? It's showing a red light and there is power but refuses to go full speed.

I've tried different connectors on the motherboard.

It took weeks to finally get a replacement and I'd hate to go through that again.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> Okay, what in the hell?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The motherboard is reading ~380 RPMs and refuses to go full speed.
> It was working for a short time after installing the new Predator 240 I received that replaced another broken unit.
> Is the fan hub busted? It's showing a red light and there is power but refuses to go full speed.
> I've tried different connectors on the motherboard.
> 
> It took weeks to finally get a replacement and I'd hate to go through that again.is the mobo header set to pwm in bios?


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> is the mobo header set to pwm in bios?


I don't have the option to change it to anything else.

It was working properly and it suddenly stopped.


----------



## BrintaVett

Is it possible to replace the top of the pump with aftermarket ones?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> is the mobo header set to pwm in bios?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the option to change it to anything else.
> It was working properly and it suddenly stopped.
Click to expand...

sounds like the pwm board quit try hooking the pump and fans up to mobo


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> sounds like the pwm board quit try hooking the pump and fans up to mobo


This is interesting...

I disconnected the pump from the splitter hub and connected it to the motherboard directly.

I can now control the fan speed from the splitter hub.

The pump speed control works separately.

I think this will wind up being a better solution.

I'll have the pump running at full speed and the fans at a temp variable speed.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> sounds like the pwm board quit try hooking the pump and fans up to mobo
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting...
> I disconnected the pump from the splitter hub and connected it to the motherboard directly.
> I can now control the fan speed from the splitter hub.
> The pump speed control works separately.
> 
> I think this will wind up being a better solution.
> I'll have the pump running at full speed and the fans at a temp variable speed.
Click to expand...

good deal


----------



## Sazexa

Hello everyone. I'm very interested in this system. But I've got some questions due to the limitations of my build.

To start with, I'm using an ASRock X99e-ITX/ac motherboard. It's LGA 2011-V3, but narrow ILM. I've found an adapter sold by EKWB for useage with my socket, but, from my understanding, I'll need to disassembled the CPU block that comes pre-installed to fit this adapter onto the block. If that's the case, I should also purchase some of the EVO Clear liquid to go along with this, to re-fill my kit with, correct? Or top off the cooler if I can minimize the leakage during installation.

Secondly, since I need to remove the CPU block anyways, should I also order one of the X99 CPU blocks? Then I could try to sell the block that normally comes with the 240.

Lastly is, although the Predator 240 is an excellent value, perhaps I'm better off trying to build a custom loop into my case, based off similar components? I know that the radiator used in the Predator 240 on it's own will fit without an issue inside of the case. I'd just need to look into a good pump/reservoir combo that would fit. Or, perhaps, fill the loop with no reservoir included. The picture below is the approximate space I'd have for any kind of pump/pump & reservoir combination. Which is approximately 50mm tall x 120mm wide x 90mm deep.



I'm pretty settled on EKWB blocks though. They look so clean and professional.


----------



## Jokesterwild

Go custom, it's an ejoyable experience and you will end up with a better setup. Problem I have with the predator and this goes with all AIO products. One part fails and your sending the whole unit back for warranty rather then just a pump or a single fitting etc


----------



## ghostrider85

How do you guys fill this thing up without a reservoir? How do you bleed?


----------



## Tonza

Man feels forever, have waited nearly 2 months now for those pre-filled QDC 980Ti TF5 blocks ;(. I really hope next month (15th), they really are available to purchase, like its stated on the site (previously they were supposed to come this month).


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> How do you guys fill this thing up without a reservoir? How do you bleed?


There's 2 fill ports on the unit. The one near the pump is the #1 choice. It's a tideous process since the reservoir is very small so it requires patience.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Come to think about it, my unit is also reading 380 RPMs in the bios. I had to set my CPU fan monitor to Ignore in order to not get the CPU fan error. I was assuming the predator was revving up as the CPU heated up but maybe it's not. Is it stuck? I have to check this out when I get home


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Come to think about it, my unit is also reading 380 RPMs in the bios. I had to set my CPU fan monitor to Ignore in order to not get the CPU fan error. I was assuming the predator was revving up as the CPU heated up but maybe it's not. Is it stuck? I have to check this out when I get home


Connect pump to mobo CPUs fan header make shire it set to own mode


----------



## ghostrider85

Anyone managed to fit a 240 or 360 on top of h440? Just wanna find out if this will interfere with the motherboard heatsink or the cpu 8 pin power


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> I just can't believe my luck. The backplate that came with this unit is defective. The threads are not matching up with the included thumb screws. My brother bought the 240 as well and his screw right in. Mine get jammed the instant I try to screw it in. If it even catches that much. Here is a pic to help everyone see what I'm talking about.


You're not alone. I had the same problem with one of the threads in a 360. Contacted support, and EK then sent me replacement backplate, rubber gasket and mounting mechanism. Very happy with their customer service.


----------



## atomicus

I'm looking at getting a Predator 240 for the Phanteks Enthoo Evolv MATX, and I'm guessing from what I'm reading about the size, it won't fit up top, is that correct? How does it perform up front in the Evolv, does anyone know? Is it a good choice for this case?


----------



## mrdouble99

Custom install of my EKwb Predator 360 in my Corsair Graphite T600

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mrdouble99/media/Final.2_zps2tgvoeos.jpeg.html
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mrdouble99/media/Final.3_zpsxiw7mnyh.jpeg.html
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mrdouble99/media/Final.4_zpslnx0kxkh.jpeg.html


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrdouble99*
> 
> Custom install of my EKwb Predator 360 in my Corsair Graphite T600
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mrdouble99/media/Final.2_zps2tgvoeos.jpeg.html
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mrdouble99/media/Final.3_zpsxiw7mnyh.jpeg.html
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mrdouble99/media/Final.4_zpslnx0kxkh.jpeg.html


looks great. i like that case


----------



## Edibrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I'm looking at getting a Predator 240 for the Phanteks Enthoo Evolv MATX, and I'm guessing from what I'm reading about the size, it won't fit up top, is that correct? How does it perform up front in the Evolv, does anyone know? Is it a good choice for this case?


It fits up top fine. Just make sure you plug any fan or CPU power connectors in first as it is more difficult to get to them when installed. Didn't try it in the front yet.


----------



## ufokillerz

just saw 2 new predator 360 at local microcenter, looks like they are finally getting around here. got my refund from ppcs for my 360 also. No more AIO for me. Running a fully custom loop now and very happy.


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Man feels forever, have waited nearly 2 months now for those pre-filled QDC 980Ti TF5 blocks ;(. I really hope next month (15th), they really are available to purchase, like its stated on the site (previously they were supposed to come this month).


Sorry to keep you waiting so long, but let me tell you - not a single part of the prefilled block will be made in China once you order. Worth the wait


----------



## tCoLL

I'm replacing the fans on my predator 360 for aesthetic reasons. If I replace them with 3 pin fans, will the control still work?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tCoLL*
> 
> I'm replacing the fans on my predator 360 for aesthetic reasons. If I replace them with 3 pin fans, will the control still work?


No, because PWM control uses 12 V and so there won't be any voltage control for your 3 pin fans.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tCoLL*
> 
> I'm replacing the fans on my predator 360 for aesthetic reasons. If I replace them with 3 pin fans, will the control still work?


Some motherboards in the BIOS you can set the fan headers to PWM for four pin fans or to DC for 3 pin but on my Rampage V Extreme with 3 pin fans and DC the lowest they'll run is at 60%. So you can use the 3 pin hooked up directly to some headers of some motherboards but PWM is a much better option for bios fan control as on the low end you can set it to say 20% for 45C and under etc. on the low end and have it scale up from there.


----------



## duckyboy

Does anyone know if the EK predator 360 will fit in a Phantaks Enthoo Lux. I have the X99 sabertooth motherboard, so am wondering if the cooler will interfere with the motherboards shrouding


----------



## Bloodycow

So got my 240mm and 360mm Predator shoved into my Phanteks Evolv ATX case. Was even able to get the 360mm in a pushpull config with a little room to spare. Everything is nice and cool and was pretty painless to install.

Only issue I had was my 240mm was plugged in for a couple seconds before it popped and I could smell ozone. It then wouldn't function, assuming the fan/pump control shorted out for whatever reason. Ordered another one and it's working great so far. Hopefully I can return/rma the first one easily.


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodycow*
> 
> So got my 240mm and 360mm Predator shoved into my Phanteks Evolv ATX case. Was even able to get the 360mm in a pull/pull config with a little room to spare. Everything is nice and cool and was pretty painless to install.
> 
> Only issue I had was my 240mm was plugged in for a couple seconds before it popped and I could smell ozone. It then wouldn't function, assuming the fan/pump control shorted out for whatever reason. Ordered another one and it's working great so far. Hopefully I can return/rma the first one easily.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I am impressed that you managed to get all that into that amount of space. Can't say I like the look of the QDC's though.


----------



## smke

well guy's I finly orderd the ek predator 240 along with a evga 650 w g2 from micro center will be here monday


----------



## TMatzelle60

Wil the ek pred 240 work with the nzxt manta and in what place


----------



## Bjonness406

Where can I buy the QDC separate?


----------



## Bloodycow

http://quickcouplings.net/osc/product_info.php?products_id=872
http://quickcouplings.net/osc/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=10&products_id=878]
http://quickcouplings.net/osc/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=10&products_id=878[/URL]


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bjonness406*
> 
> Where can I buy the QDC separate?


----------



## Alpina 7

Ok guys ....So i installed my new fan header panel on my 2nd predator because it stopped working. so for the past week ive been running only the fans in push pull on my first Pred. 360 and had the fans off on my second one..... its been idling at 33-36c and under load for 4 hours highest ive seen is 64c...

well interestingly enough, once i added this fan hub and now all my fans are working my temps dropped significantly.... like i was a bit surprised.... were talking now im idling at 26-29c and under load cant get over 58c... true story...... and thats with 4 hours Real Bench...









Now i have a question for you guys... i have one Pred 360 hooked up to my CPU_FAN and one to the CPU_OPT.... i can control CPU_FAN which in turn controls CPU_OPT.. but for some reason they are running at diff speeds.. check it out....



40%


Full Speed


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*


You can contact EK, and they'll send you a link to the manufacturer of those specific QDC's. Or you could buy good ones yourself, such as Koolance's line. These will work with the same tubing supplied with the Predator lines.

Male End -- $12
Female End -- $14

You'll need both pieces. But they're high quality stuff.


----------



## Bjonness406

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*


Thanks!


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ok guys ....So i installed my new fan header panel on my 2nd predator because it stopped working. so for the past week ive been running only the fans in push pull on my first Pred. 360 and had the fans off on my second one..... its been idling at 33-36c and under load for 4 hours highest ive seen is 64c...
> 
> well interestingly enough, once i added this fan hub and now all my fans are working my temps dropped significantly.... like i was a bit surprised.... were talking now im idling at 26-29c and under load cant get over 58c... true story...... and thats with 4 hours Real Bench...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i have a question for you guys... i have one Pred 360 hooked up to my CPU_FAN and one to the CPU_OPT.... i can control CPU_FAN which in turn controls CPU_OPT.. but for some reason they are running at diff speeds.. check it out....
> 
> 
> 
> 40%
> 
> 
> Full Speed


Anyone?


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Anyone?


Probably showing pump speed not fan speed. If it works well and your happy with the noise level don't lose any sleep over it and game on.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ok guys ....So i installed my new fan header panel on my 2nd predator because it stopped working. so for the past week ive been running only the fans in push pull on my first Pred. 360 and had the fans off on my second one..... its been idling at 33-36c and under load for 4 hours highest ive seen is 64c...
> 
> well interestingly enough, once i added this fan hub and now all my fans are working my temps dropped significantly.... like i was a bit surprised.... were talking now im idling at 26-29c and under load cant get over 58c... true story...... and thats with 4 hours Real Bench...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i have a question for you guys... i have one Pred 360 hooked up to my CPU_FAN and one to the CPU_OPT.... i can control CPU_FAN which in turn controls CPU_OPT.. but for some reason they are running at diff speeds.. check it out....
> 
> 
> 
> 40%
> 
> 
> Full Speed


what asu mobo is that


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> You can contact EK, and they'll send you a link to the manufacturer of those specific QDC's. Or you could buy good ones yourself, such as Koolance's line. These will work with the same tubing supplied with the Predator lines.
> 
> Male End -- $12
> Female End -- $14
> 
> You'll need both pieces. But they're high quality stuff.


the qdc's ek uses is high quality stuff. They might not be pretty, but they're prolly better than what koolance has, I've had one leak. Ek qdc are medical grade.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> what asu mobo is that


Asus X99 Pro 3.1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> the qdc's ek uses is high quality stuff. They might not be pretty, but they're prolly better than what koolance has, I've had one leak. Ek qdc are medical grade.


This. Especially stay away from the black ones.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> the qdc's ek uses is high quality stuff. They might not be pretty, but they're prolly better than what koolance has, I've had one leak. Ek qdc are medical grade.


I'll keep that in mind when ordering. Do we know if there is a way to bleed the system with the QDC's EK uses?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> This. Especially stay away from the black ones.


Actually that may no longer be the case, surprisingly enough. Koolance took long enough but there's a revision happening which would help the black ones as well if what they told me is true. I will find out very soon myself.

As far as the EK/CPC ones go, the exact ones in the Predator aren't medical grade (those are super expensive) but rather industrial grade. The company is known for making medical grade quick connects. Even so, these have a lower pressure drop than the current Koolance QD3 and are arguably easier to connect/disconnect. Both are no spill type, and the other difference is plastic vs metal of course.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Actually that may no longer be the case, surprisingly enough. Koolance took long enough but there's a revision happening which would help the black ones as well if what they told me is true. I will find out very soon myself.
> 
> As far as the EK/CPC ones go, the exact ones in the Predator aren't medical grade (those are super expensive) but rather industrial grade. The company is known for making medical grade quick connects. Even so, these have a lower pressure drop than the current Koolance QD3 and are arguably easier to connect/disconnect. Both are no spill type, and the other difference is plastic vs metal of course.


Hmm thats surprising... they've been selling those black QDC's for years KNOWING the issues they pose to your system / loop.... it'll be interesting to see a revision. if its good i plan to get 2.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Hmm thats surprising... they've been selling those black QDC's for years KNOWING the issues they pose to your system / loop.... it'll be interesting to see a revision. if its good i plan to get 2.


I'd like three good qdcs....I just need to clench my teeth and drop nearly 90 bucks eeesh


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Hmm thats surprising... they've been selling those black QDC's for years KNOWING the issues they pose to your system / loop.... it'll be interesting to see a revision. if its good i plan to get 2.


What exactly is the issue? It is random leakage/o-rings drying out or something of the sorts? Or an issue when actually disconnecting and re-connecting the QDC?


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I'd like three good qdcs....I just need to clench my teeth and drop nearly 90 bucks eeesh


serious question, why do you want qdc? Do you pull parts out of your computer on a regular basis?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> serious question, why do you want qdc? Do you pull parts out of your computer on a regular basis?


They can be useful for draining the system quickly/easily/safely, if needed. Also, some people do upgrade components on a regular basis, so it might help them. In my case, I'd almost like to for disconnecting my radiator, in case I need to get in my PC and work easily. Considering my case is so small. lol If you look at the image below, towards the right side of the case (where one of the fans are towards the front), is where my radiator will sit. That's on a detachable bracket. Having two QDC's for that might benefit me. Although, I'm probably going to just use one for, as mentioned before, ease of draining the loop.


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> They can be useful for draining the system quickly/easily/safely, if needed. Also, some people do upgrade components on a regular basis, so it might help them. In my case, I'd almost like to for disconnecting my radiator, in case I need to get in my PC and work easily. Considering my case is so small. lol If you look at the image below, towards the right side of the case (where one of the fans are towards the front), is where my radiator will sit. That's on a detachable bracket. Having two QDC's for that might benefit me. Although, I'm probably going to just use one for, as mentioned before, ease of draining the loop.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


For your setup that makes allot of sense. That I can understand. As for the easy draining, I have to say a T with a drain at the bottom part of a case works faster imo.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> For your setup that makes allot of sense. That I can understand. As for the easy draining, I have to say a T with a drain at the bottom part of a case works faster imo.


That's a good idea, too. Perhaps I'll do something of the sorts.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> serious question, why do you want qdc? Do you pull parts out of your computer on a regular basis?


actually the reason I want them is I have two 290s and if there's a problem with one it would be nice to be able to remove it and not have to drain the loop every single time I want to test one card or the other independently...also swapping out gpus would be easier when upgrading and if I need access to my cmos battery ever it's right below the gpu..draining refilling and bleeding the loop to change the cmos battery....::shiver::


----------



## BrintaVett

I'm about to expand my Predator 240, it's been in my pc for 3 weeks or so. Should I be cleaning the Predator rad en CPU block as well when I open up everything?


----------



## tiborrr12

Since you're taking it apart anway... why not. It doesn't take much time, maybe couple of minutes to rinse it.


----------



## smke

ok guys got my predator 240 today my cpu is running high 80 low 90 having to run it almost full speed. I got the pump on the cpu fan header and fans on cpu opt. my cpu is oc to 47 at 1.300v and un core at 46 1.399v and memory at 2400 at 1.71v


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> ok guys got my predator 240 today my cpu is running high 80 low 90 having to run it almost full speed. I got the pump on the cpu fan header and fans on cpu opt. my cpu is oc to 47 at 1.300v and un core at 46 1.399v and memory at 2400 at 1.71v


Reduce your overclock unless you want a short life for your CPU. I would suggest using stock speeds and then stress test the system to see what temperatures you're getting, before attempting any overclock.

P.S: Why separate the fans from the pump like that? It's really the same as using the fan hub on the Predator, as CPU_OPT is a clone of CPU_FAN.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> ok guys got my predator 240 today my cpu is running high 80 low 90 having to run it almost full speed. I got the pump on the cpu fan header and fans on cpu opt. my cpu is oc to 47 at 1.300v and un core at 46 1.399v and memory at 2400 at 1.71v


I don't know what CPU you have but the voltages sound really high, especially the uncore and memory. I'm sure it's why your temps are so high. I haven't gotten my 360 yet but my Corsair H110i GT gives me mid 60sC at 1.21 CPU and 1.21 Uncore with my DDR4 3000 at 1.39V on my 5960x at 4.5 GHZ CPU, 4.3 GHZ cache.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> ok guys got my predator 240 today my cpu is running high 80 low 90 having to run it almost full speed. I got the pump on the cpu fan header and fans on cpu opt. my cpu is oc to 47 at 1.300v and un core at 46 1.399v and memory at 2400 at 1.71v
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what CPU you have but the voltages sound really high, especially the uncore and memory. I'm sure it's why your temps are so high. I haven't gotten my 360 yet but my Corsair H110i GT gives me mid 60sC at 1.21 CPU and 1.21 Uncore with my DDR4 3000 at 1.39V on my 5960x at 4.5 GHZ CPU, 4.3 GHZ cache.
Click to expand...

I got a i7 4790k in a cooler master 932


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I got a i7 4790k in a cooler master 932


http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics

I'd keep it 1.25 CPU, 1.275 Uncore or under and your memory I think should be 1.6V but I know mild increases in the voltage on memory is fine so if the setting is normally 1.6V XMP or for that RAM stock, 1.71 should be fine. You may do 1.3V on your CPU but your Uncore voltage is way too high I think.









Still, I'd aim for 1.25 CPU or under if you can. More info on that guide and you may get lower voltages CPU and Uncore manually setting the System Agent voltage and CPU Input voltage.

People are getting 4.6GHZ with 1.25V.

Getting a decent stable OC with those voltages should bring your temps well under 80C which is good.









Edit: Check in that link what other peeps are doing too.


----------



## tiborrr12

No, System Agent is IMC, integrated memory controller.

CPU input is usually VRIN or CPU input voltage.


----------



## Fallendreams

I might be little late asking this and I feel bad for not following up with EKWB. I still have R 1.0 sitting in my room after I got replacement. My RMA ticket was closed and I never got any direction shipping it back.


----------



## d0mmie

After I installed my Predator 360 in a case where it's mounted in a vertical position with the pump located in the top, the pump and the fans have started this odd irregular behavior with spin up, spin down, spin up, spin down and it just keeps on going like it can't maintain a reasonable steady RPM. Happens both in idle and at load. What could be causing this to happen?


----------



## shernjr

Hey all, I'm wondering, with the EK-Predator 240 mounted to the front of the Define R5 you can't sandwich the fan and radiator between the chassis right ? Would that empty space for the front fans affect performance/ get more dusty etc, since the fan is not right up to the filters ?


----------



## atomicus

Is one orientation of the Predator considered better than the other? I am looking to get a 360 and use in a Phanteks Evolv ATX (vertically up front), but is this optimal? I haven't got the case yet, but are any other cases considered 'best' for the 360?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shernjr*
> 
> Hey all, I'm wondering, with the EK-Predator 240 mounted to the front of the Define R5 you can't sandwich the fan and radiator between the chassis right ? Would that empty space for the front fans affect performance/ get more dusty etc, since the fan is not right up to the filters ?


if you are meaning pulling air through the filter then fan no it won't because the filter still does its job if you mean the fans outside the filter then yes the fan will be dusty as crap before too long...


----------



## emexci

can be deleted.
nice community btw...


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> I might be little late asking this and I feel bad for not following up with EKWB. I still have R 1.0 sitting in my room after I got replacement. My RMA ticket was closed and I never got any direction shipping it back.


Send an email at [email protected] and tell them. They will most likely arrange the pick-up with you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Is one orientation of the Predator considered better than the other? I am looking to get a 360 and use in a Phanteks Evolv ATX (vertically up front), but is this optimal? I haven't got the case yet, but are any other cases considered 'best' for the 360?


The Predator will work equally in vertical or horizontal orientation.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Send an email at [email protected] and tell them. They will most likely arrange the pick-up with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Predator will work equally in vertical or horizontal orientation.


Will it work horizontal on it's side? This for someone that wants three in total in a case that supports it. Two flat horizontal and one horizontal on it's side. One for my CPU and two linked with the CPU blocks removed for three Titan X's.


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Will it work horizontal on it's side?


Yes, Check out the manual, page #6 - *UNIT ORIENTATION LIMITATIONS*: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109863459.pdf


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Will it work horizontal on it's side? This for someone that wants three in total in a case that supports it. Two flat horizontal and one horizontal on it's side. One for my CPU and two linked with the CPU blocks removed for three Titan X's.


Whaaaa... why. Build a custom loop with ek part's instead. You will be far better off.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> Whaaaa... why. Build a custom loop with ek part's instead. You will be far better off.


Because I suck at building custom loops. This way I won't need to flush anything etc. Just drain, add hoses and GPU blocks, refill.


----------



## tiborrr12

No need to flush on new gear either. Trust Jokesterwild, you will be better off with custom loop.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> No need to flush on new gear either. Trust Jokesterwild, you will be better off with custom loop.


Don't you have to flush the rads etc. get all the manufacturing junk out?


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Don't you have to flush the rads etc. get all the manufacturing junk out?


It's not a complex procedure and only rads require it. Depending on the manufacture, some have hardly anything inside left over.


----------



## Alpina 7

Whats up guys.. For those of you interested, Ive recorded me adding 2 predator 360's to my Corsair 760T along with clear tubing and pastel red coolant. Not the best quality video but it'll have to do







i worked hard on it non the less so i Would appreciate everyone support, likes and shares. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Whats up guys.. For those of you interested, Ive recorded me adding 2 predator 360's to my Corsair 760T along with clear tubing and pastel red coolant. Not the best quality video but it'll have to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i worked hard on it non the less so i Would appreciate everyone support, likes and shares. Thanks in advance.


Nice job man







That is also one of the reason why I don't like about these expandable AIO kits is that bleeding is a pain compare to a Custom Loop with a pump attached directly under the Cylinder REservoir. But yea great job, well done


----------



## Alpina 7

man it was a pain! well worth it though. next time ill record with my iPhone long ways. lol.. thanks!!


----------



## zakkaz

Hey guys,

I'm wondering what is causing this watery noise on my Predator 360?

https://vid.me/SeWE

The unit seems to be working reasonably well though.


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakkaz*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm wondering what is causing this watery noise on my Predator 360?
> 
> https://vid.me/SeWE
> 
> The unit seems to be working reasonably well though.


You might be low on water. Make sure it's not seeping out around the pump. And then take the fill cap off the res and look inside there should be water right at the top. If not it means you are low.


----------



## KickAssCop

Division was kicking my ass. Added 2 corsair blue led fans.
Before
CPU 75
GPU1 75
GPU2 68

After
CPU 62
GPU1 58
GPU2 61

Not bad. Can't fit the third fan


----------



## Jyve

Wow. That's odd. Division isn't taxing my cpu at all. On a predator 240 I barely break 50c @4.5 (4690k)


----------



## KedarWolf

You think three 360s linked together for one 5960x at 1.21v and three overclocked custom bios's Titan X's is viable if I drain them, remove two CPU blocks, add a terminal, GPU waterblocks and backplates is viable?

My case supports three 360s.

And I know some will say just build a custom loop but it would be easier for me to do it this way so I don't have to flush RADS etc. Just drain, refill, top up and add my own tubing etc.









Edit: Last time I tried to build a custom loop it never worked at all. Not leaks but other huge issues when trying to flush the rads.


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Wow. That's odd. Division isn't taxing my cpu at all. On a predator 240 I barely break 50c @4.5 (4690k)


What settings?


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Wow. That's odd. Division isn't taxing my cpu at all. On a predator 240 I barely break 50c @4.5 (4690k)


There were multiple reasons for high temperatures. My case was dusty which I cleaned out. Also the pipe of my top classified was touching back plate of bottom one causing heat to transfer. I also did not have top push/pull. All of these were causing high temperatures. I separated the pipes and added 2 fans that fit and saw a massive drop.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> What settings?


For the game? Pretty much ultra. No aa. 2560x1440. Haven't checked gpu Temps at all yet. Cpu hovers around 48-51


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> For the game? Pretty much ultra. No aa. 2560x1440. Haven't checked gpu Temps at all yet. Cpu hovers around 48-51


Yeah for me it heats up my gpu but cpu stays around the same as it does for most games


----------



## Tonza

Found pretty annoying design flaw if you want to put push and pull setup to 360 predator, last 2 screw holes if screwed end of the threads will hit pump and the frame will bend because of this, did not feel at all there was something in the way of those screws :/ (nothing damaged tho). used basic M4x30 screws.


----------



## KedarWolf

Ordered my Predator 360 and pre-filled Titan X waterblock and backplate!! The hype is real!!









I hope the pre-filled blocks are available the 15th like the website says for when they fill my order.


----------



## d0mmie

I switched out the Vardar fans on the Predator 360 with Noctua Industrial iPPC 2000 PWM fans. That was a huge difference! Those Vardar fans make such annoying sounds. The new fans are very faint and have no motor noise. Unfortunately I could not reuse the short M4 bolts used, as they seemed to be a bit too short and the head was also too wide. Had to find some 30mm M4 bolts instead.


----------



## SpykeZ

Well, EK strikes again..

I swear I've had better luck getting working stuff from Asus.

First bad unit was part of the big recall.

Then they send me a unit that has a bad pump on it. Really irritating hum and most times for the first 15 minutes of starting a system up it sounds like it's grinding.

So they send me yet another one. This time I tell them I want it checked out before sending it to me. So apparently that translated into "Hey wouldn't it be awesome if we have the fill port half way unscrewed so it leaks coolant all over everything while it's being shipping?"

So now I got a unit that's no longer full of coolant that was saturated in it.

Is it just me EK doesn't like or is anyone else having an absolute nightmare of a time with this? You'd think paying the premium price for a so called "premium" manufacture I wouldn't have to be dealing with this.


----------



## Juts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> I switched out the Vardar fans on the Predator 360 with Noctua Industrial iPPC 2000 PWM fans. That was a huge difference! Those Vardar fans make such annoying sounds. The new fans are very faint and have no motor noise. Unfortunately I could not reuse the short M4 bolts used, as they seemed to be a bit too short and the head was also too wide. Had to find some 30mm M4 bolts instead.


What speed did you have them set at. I leave mine base around 45% and only have them ramp up to 60-70% max. At 70 they are audible but its a smooth 'wooosh' sound. I have the pump off the hub and controller separately. I agree they are very loud at 100%, but I dont see any performance gains when set that high either.


----------



## Juts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Found pretty annoying design flaw if you want to put push and pull setup to 360 predator, last 2 screw holes if screwed end of the threads will hit pump and the frame will bend because of this, did not feel at all there was something in the way of those screws :/ (nothing damaged tho). used basic M4x30 screws.


I ran into the same issue and nearly broke it before realizing. I stacked a couple small washers to make it work right, but there is barely enough room for the threads to bite. It really is poor design there.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juts*
> 
> I ran into the same issue and nearly broke it before realizing. I stacked a couple small washers to make it work right, but there is barely enough room for the threads to bite. It really is poor design there.


I ended up using M4x28 screws that I had from HWLabs rads when I was doing the review. They worked great, but yes I agree this is something to be aware of.


----------



## Monomyth

Hello all! My rig is as below. It's my first full-loop setup--the 980 ti classy is in there on a 780 Classified block. Nothing is OC'd yet. Is it normal to be idling at around 47 degrees C on the CPU, 44 on GPU? It seems a bit warm to me for a system that is doing nothing but background tasks. Am I hitting a cooling capacity limit? Do I need an extra reservoir? I've already tried reseating my CPU and GPU blocks.

Note: I drive a 1440p monitor at 120Hz and a secondary 1280x1024 monitor at 75Hz.


----------



## SpykeZ

Wow I just noticed a really stupid design on this thing. That whole humming noise that's irritating me is more than likely caused by that onboard controller it comes with.

The pump and fans are ran off of the same hub which is supposed to plug into the cpu port. Basically the pump's speed is being regulated along with the fans instead of just running full speed all the time like you SHOULD run a pump.

I couldn't for the life of me figure out why the pump would seemingly spin up in RPM when the CPU started doing something.


----------



## VSG

Most people would like to control a powerful PWM pump, that's why? If you don't want to have it controlled, just snip off the PWM pin off the header. You have some legitimate complaints but this isn't one of them.


----------



## Jidonsu

@SpykeZ

You can also add in a temperature probe so that the unit only increases speed as a function of water temperature instead of CPU temps.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Wow I just noticed a really stupid design on this thing. That whole humming noise that's irritating me is more than likely caused by that onboard controller it comes with.
> 
> The pump and fans are ran off of the same hub which is supposed to plug into the cpu port. Basically the pump's speed is being regulated along with the fans instead of just *running full speed all the time like you SHOULD run a pump.*
> 
> I couldn't for the life of me figure out why the pump would seemingly spin up in RPM when the CPU started doing something.












Anyway, good luck with your RMA progress, I feel your pain brother, went through it a few times recently with EK parts.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, good luck with your RMA progress, I feel your pain brother, went through it a few times recently with EK parts.


I decided to say screw it and put the other unit in anyways since it wasn't actually a leak. Pump is just as quiet as my first one. However I can hear kinda a "splashy" bubbling sound coming from it, obviously moving water, do I assume this is because it may not be absolutely full? I opened up the port on the rear end of it and the water came to the very top of it. Gunna shut the system off and look at the top port.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> I decided to say screw it and put the other unit in anyways since it wasn't actually a leak. Pump is just as quiet as my first one. However I can hear kinda a "splashy" bubbling sound coming from it, obviously moving water, do I assume this is because it may not be absolutely full? I opened up the port on the rear end of it and the water came to the very top of it. Gunna shut the system off and look at the top port.


Do you know how much coolant was put in (in mL)? If there's enough of a space, there is going to be enough air to cause splashing.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Do you know how much coolant was put in (in mL)? If there's enough of a space, there is going to be enough air to cause splashing.


That seems to have been the case. Opened it up and it like, a cap full of coolant empty. Opened up the other one with the noisy pump and filled it back up, ran it for a couple minutes and the bubbly subsided. Ran some cpu intensive stuff and I can't hear the pump wind back up.

omg, it's so quiet again









On the flipside, these radiators def are not cleaned out before being using or filled up. There's a significant amount of what looks like copper specs floating around in it, unless they add glitter to their coolant that I don't know about.


----------



## VSG

Undissolved biocide maybe? There shouldn't be copper flecks, but if you see something black then it might be either from the coolant or the radiator.


----------



## KedarWolf

Any EK reps can tell me when the pre-filled GPU blocks will be available? I ordered a 360 and a pre-filled Titan X block this weekend hoping they'd be available today, says March 15th for block with QDC but website says not available.









Edit: Just realized it's the 15th at 12:41 a.m. here. I thought yesterday was the 15th. I'll check tomorrow in the evening on the website.


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juts*
> 
> What speed did you have them set at. I leave mine base around 45% and only have them ramp up to 60-70% max. At 70 they are audible but its a smooth 'wooosh' sound. I have the pump off the hub and controller separately. I agree they are very loud at 100%, but I dont see any performance gains when set that high either.


I set the PWM to run at 60% speed at the 50C marker, below that only 20% speed. My Vardar fans are just terrible. Half the time they sounded like a cricket, other times they would spin up and down all the time (up to a difference of 200 RPM) even when the CPU was in complete idle. The Noctuas' also do this spin up/down which is probably caused by the PWM hub on the Predator, but since the motor on the Noctua fans is noticeable more quiet you won't hear this instability in the RPM.


----------



## Monomyth

Just read through a little bit of this thread...are the stock Vardars on my 360 really oriented to pull out of the case with the way it's mounted in the front?!?


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monomyth*
> 
> Just read through a little bit of this thread...are the stock Vardars on my 360 really oriented to pull out of the case with the way it's mounted in the front?!?


Yes they are as factory default.


----------



## Dschijn

The fans on the Predator as they are shipped are in pull. So they are mounted to pull air through the rad and exhaust it on the side of the Vadar fans.

I got my Predator 360 a week ago and am very very pleased. With 6x NF-F12 industrial 2000rpm in push/pull (front mounted in a Define S) the cooling is awesome. Added 7mm rubber Phobya shrouds between the fans and radiator, which makes the whole setup quite beefy.
In idle I let the fans spin at 350rpm and let them barely spin up under load. The overclocked 5820k is currently the only heat source in the loop and no challange at all








Wanted to add my EVGA GTX 980 Ti into the loop, but like the others mentioned before the prefilled waterblocks for the ref 980Ti / Titan X are not available.
I would guess they don't get the quick disconnects delivered, because the heat sinks are in stock...


----------



## Tonza

Instantly browsed to EK shop today when i woke up, since today was supposed to be the day once again when prefilled blocks are available, but it was the day for another over 1 month delay.. Have waited over 2 months now those prefilled waterblocks, what exactly is taking so long?... EK no offence, but dont put any day there when they are supposed to be available, since that day seems to be everytime just new delay.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Instantly browsed to EK shop today when i woke up, since today was supposed to be the day once again when prefilled blocks are available, but it was the day for another over 1 month delay.. Have waited over 2 months now those prefilled waterblocks, what exactly is taking so long?... EK no offence, but dont put any day there when they are supposed to be available, since that day seems to be everytime just new delay.


Saturday I ordered a 360, pre-filled Acetal and Nickel Titan X block https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-x-acetal-nickel and backplate and got an email saying the prefilled block wasn't available but they have a nickel one pre-filled https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-x-nickel so I opted for it. Still really glad I got one even though I would prefer a black waterblock so go with my Rampage V Extreme.


----------



## KickAssCop

I strongly suggest people to use push/pull. The temperature drops for me are insane especially considering I have a CPU and GPU in the loop.


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I strongly suggest people to use push/pull. The temperature drops for me are insane especially considering I have a CPU and GPU in the loop.


Give us some examples in detail (load temps, type of hardware etc). What might work for you, might not work for others.


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I strongly suggest people to use push/pull. The temperature drops for me are insane especially considering I have a CPU and GPU in the loop.


I also added 3x Fractal Venturi to my 360, temperatures dropped in load atleast about 7C in my Evolv ATX case. Did you use 30mm screws in the last 2 holes what are on the pump side, they will hit the pump plastic casing, dunno if it is some design flaw or what.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I strongly suggest people to use push/pull. The temperature drops for me are insane especially considering I have a CPU and GPU in the loop.


http://www.ncix.com/detail/ek-water-blocks-ek-furious-vardar-34-106107.htm Ordered six of these for push/pull on a 360, a 5960x and one Titan X with a pre-filled block. The 360 and and pre-filled nickel block is being shipped today.









Edit: I'm not going to run the fans from the fan hub on the Predator, getting http://www.amazon.com/Phobya-4-Pin-Splitter-Power-Eight/dp/B00OD7MO6E to run them all off, a PWM header on my Rampage V Extreme will control them all.


----------



## clarifiante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/ek-water-blocks-ek-furious-vardar-34-106107.htm Ordered six of these for push/pull on a 360, a 5960x and one Titan X with a pre-filled block. The 360 and and pre-filled nickel block is being shipped today.


do report temps when you get yours!


----------



## Dschijn

When did you order the Titan X waterblock?


----------



## Monomyth

Well, thankfully I didn't have to take apart my rig too much to get those bolts off and reverse the Vardars. Temps are definitely more where I'd like them now that I'm not running 6 fans in pull/pull


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> I also added 3x Fractal Venturi to my 360, temperatures dropped in load atleast about 7C in my Evolv ATX case. Did you use 30mm screws in the last 2 holes what are on the pump side, they will hit the pump plastic casing, dunno if it is some design flaw or what.


Someone used M4 x 28mm's instead of the 30s on those last two holes to fix that.









Edit: Another person just added a small washer on each one.


----------



## Dschijn

EK just replied to my tweet:
Quote:


> pre-filled water blocks will be back by the end of the month hopefully.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Any EK reps can tell me when the pre-filled GPU blocks will be available? I ordered a 360 and a pre-filled Titan X block this weekend hoping they'd be available today, says March 15th for block with QDC but website says not available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Just realized it's the 15th at 12:41 a.m. here. I thought yesterday was the 15th. I'll check tomorrow in the evening on the website.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Instantly browsed to EK shop today when i woke up, since today was supposed to be the day once again when prefilled blocks are available, but it was the day for another over 1 month delay.. Have waited over 2 months now those prefilled waterblocks, what exactly is taking so long?... EK no offence, but dont put any day there when they are supposed to be available, since that day seems to be everytime just new delay.


Sorry guys!









I don't know the exact reason of this new delay but i'm currently trying to know.

And Tonza, I agree with you about putting a date that doesn't get achieved.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Sorry guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the exact reason of this new delay but i'm currently trying to know.
> 
> And Tonza, I agree with you about putting a date that doesn't get achieved.


Somehow you guys managed to provide me a pre-filled nickel Titan X block saying the acetal/nickel wasn't available but this one is. I made the order on Saturday and is being shipped today. Though I'd prefer a black block I'm still grateful I am getting one pre-filled and I thank EK and you guys for offering me that option.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Somehow you guys managed to provide me a pre-filled nickel Titan X block saying the acetal/nickel wasn't available but this one is. I made the order on Saturday and is being shipped today. Though I'd prefer a black block I'm still grateful I am getting one pre-filled and I thank EK and you guys for offering me that option.


I just realized they are sending me a nickel waterblock and the black backplate from the original order. I emailed EK just now ask if they could provide a nickel backplate to match the block but I fear it may have already been shipped.


----------



## Mumzy

So i just checked the the availability of the pre-filled waterblock I've been waiting on for months now only to see that it's delayed again until 30 April. That's gonna end up being a four month delay IF it actually is available on 30 April. Sigh...


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> Give us some examples in detail (load temps, type of hardware etc). What might work for you, might not work for others.


See post 4263 above.


----------



## Dreamre

So I ended up breaking my 2 Pin PCI-E to Sata connector for my Predator 240. Does anyone know where I can purchase a replacement? Thanks in advance for the help!

Can this be substituted by my 4 pin CPU connector?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamre*
> 
> So I ended up breaking my 2 Pin PCI-E to Sata connector for my Predator 240. Does anyone know where I can purchase a replacement? Thanks in advance for the help!
> 
> Can this be substituted by my 4 pin CPU connector?


contact ek support


----------



## NamelesONE

Does anyone know if I can go push&pull with another set of EK Vardar fans using 3x EK-Cable Y-Splitter 2-Fan PWM and controlling all 6 fans from the PCB on the radiator ??
Does the power conector provide enough power for the 6W pump AND the 6 fans ? ( 6W pump + 6x 2.16W fans => 18.96W total )

EDIT: also ... for now I'm controlling the pump with the fans as one and getting good temps and noise ... would controling the pump separately be better (increase its lifespan) ? like setting it at constant 50% or smth so that it doesen't ramp up&down with CPU load ?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamelesONE*
> 
> Does anyone know if I can go push&pull with another set of EK Vardar fans using 3x EK-Cable Y-Splitter 2-Fan PWM and controlling all 6 fans from the PCB on the radiator ??
> Does the power conector provide enough power for the 6W pump AND the 6 fans ? ( 6W pump + 6x 2.16W fans => 18.96W total )
> 
> EDIT: also ... for now I'm controlling the pump with the fans as one and getting good temps and noise ... would controling the pump separately be better (increase its lifespan) ? like setting it at constant 50% or smth so that it doesen't ramp up&down with CPU load ?


http://www.amazon.com/Phobya-4-Pin-Splitter-Power-Eight/dp/B00OD7MO6E

I'll just be using one of these so the fans and the pump are controlled separately for all six fans on my 360. And it has a glue pad on back so you can put in where you want in your case. It is controlled by a PWM header on the motherboard so the fans will ramp up and down according to the fan profile set in your BIOS and the temps on your CPU.


----------



## Dschijn

Agreed! Also using the 8x splitter from Phobya with 6x Noctua NF-F12 and the Predator pump.


----------



## atomicus

Is that the Focused Flow NF-F12 (horrible beige) or the Industrial Performance (black) one? Would x6 be THAT much better than an additional x3 Vardar's then? That's quite an outlay, buying x6 new fans, which are more expensive anyway than the Vardar's, which you can even get a bundle of 3 of at a good price. I can't really see that it would be worth the extra for the Noctua's, unless it did absolute wonders for temps and/or noise??


----------



## Dschijn

I got them all 2nd hand for a good price, so I didn't mind








They are all the black industrial fans and my Vadar are not that quiet at low RPMs. So in comparison the Noctuas did well for me.


----------



## NamelesONE

That does not answer my question now does it ? xD ... I'd rather use the existing hardware and the Y cables if possible ... where I'm from (europe - Romania) the only splitter easily avaible would be the Thermaltake Commander FP and that would cost more than double what the 3 Y cables would cost ... and would also mean I'd have to reposition the exiting fans and their cables which would be lots of extra work I'd rather not do.

So ... back to my previous question ... would my way work ?

PS: out of curiosity ... how do the Noctua NF-12 fans perform compared to the EK ones if, lets say, you limit them to 1500rpm(the regular beige ones top speed) ?


----------



## duckyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamelesONE*
> 
> That does not answer my question now does it ? xD ... I'd rather use the existing hardware and the Y cables if possible ... where I'm from (europe - Romania) the only splitter easily avaible would be the Thermaltake Commander FP and that would cost more than double what the 3 Y cables would cost ... and would also mean I'd have to reposition the exiting fans and their cables which would be lots of extra work I'd rather not do.
> 
> So ... back to my previous question ... would my way work ?
> 
> PS: out of curiosity ... how do the Noctua NF-12 fans perform compared to the EK ones if, lets say, you limit them to 1500rpm(the regular beige ones top speed) ?


It would be noticeably louder than a 900-1000 rpm target for the noctua fans, which is dead near to silent. I have in my system and When I cranked up to 1500 it was a tolerable noise from a sitting distance with my gaming rig on my desk about 3 feet away from me. Nothing Too insane for my taste, bu with headphones on you won't hear it at 1500 RPM.

But if you are a noise Nut, Setting them to a static 1000RPM at all temps with the Pump only chasing in RPM, you will find the perfect sweet spot for noise to performance


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamelesONE*
> 
> So ... back to my previous question ... would my way work ?


Yeah should work, since the power is coming from a SATA power plug. The only limitation could be the PWM hub from EK if it doesn't support 2 fans at ones on one plug. But I doubt that.


----------



## NamelesONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duckyboy*
> 
> It would be noticeably louder than a 900-1000 rpm target for the noctua fans, which is dead near to silent. I have in my system and When I cranked up to 1500 it was a tolerable noise from a sitting distance with my gaming rig on my desk about 3 feet away from me. Nothing Too insane for my taste, bu with headphones on you won't hear it at 1500 RPM.
> 
> But if you are a noise Nut, Setting them to a static 1000RPM at all temps with the Pump only chasing in RPM, you will find the perfect sweet spot for noise to performance


Thing is, 6 NF-F12's would set me back another 140 euros ... All my other case fans (Phanteks Enthoo Primo) are all Noctua ( 2x NF-S12A FLX , 2x Noctua NF-A14 and 2x Noctua NF-A15 ) ... and they were pricey as hell ... 3 Vardars would cost less than 1/3 of the cost of the 6 Noctua's ... T_T"







... I'm only using the Predator 360 to cool the CPU (4.5Ghz 1.315v i7 5820k) and I'm getting about 70-73*C while in full load rending video at more or less 100% CPU usage ... maybe I should just be satisfied with that ? or smth ? : )))








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Yeah should work, since the power is coming from a SATA power plug. The only limitation could be the PWM hub from EK if it doesn't support 2 fans at ones on one plug. But I doubt that.


So far going with my initial sugestion is more or less a throw of the dice on whether or not it would work : )) Wish EK would mention stuff like this on their product discription : )) I'm sure they could have considered that for a product like this there would be a lot of people who would want to go push&pull for even better temps.


----------



## Dschijn

Yeah, that is fine. Guess a overclocked 5820k is hard to cool.
I am also only cooling a 5820k with the 360 running the CPU @ 4.5GHz 1.25v and the Noctua fans at 500-600rpm.


----------



## NamelesONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Yeah, that is fine. Guess a overclocked 5820k is hard to cool.
> I am also only cooling a 5820k with the 360 running the CPU @ 4.5GHz 1.25v and the Noctua fans at 500-600rpm.


Sadly my 5820k needs 1.315v to be 100% stable at 4.5Ghz ... it a real pig xD ... could also be that I'm using the ASUS X99 Sabertooth motherboard and I've also plugged in the secondary CPU 4pin power cable ... I wonder if that just ads unnecessary extra power consumption and temperature to the CPU ? ... hmmm







... should probably try to test that when I have time.


----------



## Dschijn

The 2nd 4-Pin adds more stability and is good, especially when overclocking. I doubt that 3 additional fans will make your CPU run much cooler. Would only make sense if you add a GPU into the loop.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamelesONE*
> 
> Thing is, 6 NF-F12's would set me back another 140 euros ... All my other case fans (Phanteks Enthoo Primo) are all Noctua ( 2x NF-S12A FLX , 2x Noctua NF-A14 and 2x Noctua NF-A15 ) ... and they were pricey as hell ... 3 Vardars would cost less than 1/3 of the cost of the 6 Noctua's ... T_T"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm only using the Predator 360 to cool the CPU (4.5Ghz 1.315v i7 5820k) and I'm getting about 70-73*C while in full load rending video at more or less 100% CPU usage ... maybe I should just be satisfied with that ? or smth ? : )))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far going with my initial sugestion is more or less a throw of the dice on whether or not it would work : )) Wish EK would mention stuff like this on their product discription : )) I'm sure they could have considered that for a product like this there would be a lot of people who would want to go push&pull for even better temps.


After a bit of research I got six Ek Water Blocks EK-FURIOUS Vardar FF5-120 (3000RPM) http://www.ncix.com/detail/ek-water-blocks-ek-furious-vardar-34-106107.htm?affiliateid=7474144 but noise isn't an issue for me.









Edit: I'm cooling a 5960x OC'd to 4.5GHZ and a Titan X with my 360 though.


----------



## NamelesONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> The 2nd 4-Pin adds more stability and is good, especially when overclocking. I doubt that 3 additional fans will make your CPU run much cooler. Would only make sense if you add a GPU into the loop.


From previus posts I've read that 3 more fans would yeld as much as 7*C lower temperatures in full load ... at the very least I could get the same temperatures as before but at lower RPM, say max 1800 instead of 2200.

As for GPU I was planning on getting a custom loop with a 240 or 280 rad just for it alone ... right now I've got a 980Ti but I am planning on getting the 1080ti (or whatever its called) as soon as it launches so there would be little point in buying a GPU water block for a GPU I'm planning on selling fairly soon. In Romania there's pretty much nobody who would buy a used waterblock (even new one of that matter xD) so buying one now and selling it later is more or less out of the question xD


----------



## clarifiante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> After a bit of research I got six Ek Water Blocks EK-FURIOUS Vardar FF5-120 (3000RPM) http://www.ncix.com/detail/ek-water-blocks-ek-furious-vardar-34-106107.htm?affiliateid=7474144 but noise isn't an issue for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm cooling a 5960x OC'd to 4.5GHZ and a Titan X with my 360 though.


Did you see your temps improve? I'm mulling entering into the 3000rpm world


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> Did you see your temps improve? I'm mulling entering into the 3000rpm world


I'm getting the 360 and pre-filled waterblock tomorrow and should have the fans in a few days.


----------



## Dreamre

If I'm controlling the fans on my Predator 240 via my mobo. Is there any need for that 2 pin to 3 pin? I'm assuming that's only for the PWM correct? Thank you!

Of course the pump is connected to the connector and it's powered via the sata cable.


----------



## mytime34

Does anyone know which quick disconnects they are using on the Predator 360?
I know they are made by Colder.com and the barb side is 3/8ID, but what is the quick disconnect side? 3/8" or 1/2"?

Thanks for any info


----------



## VSG

Same 3/8" ID. The tubing is consistent throughout.

Edit: Wait, what do you mean by quick disconnect end? The set has a male and female mating pieces that connect in the middle. Both pieces have 3/8" barbs on the other end.


----------



## mytime34

I figured the barb ends were 3/8, but what size is the Male/Female parts?


----------



## mytime34

It looks like colder.com makes a few different male/female sizes


----------



## mytime34

http://www.coleparmer.com/Product/Colder_NS4D17006_Non_Spill_Quick_Disconnect_PP_Body_3_8_ID_NS4_31603_31/WU-31603-31?referred_id=21482&gclid=Cj0KEQjwiKS3BRCU-7XQ75Te3NoBEiQAA2t_xPIjY3vTfEUoyODNL9PXVnPUJ9ALRiua5_E36lNNU_EaAtY-8P8HAQ

http://www.coleparmer.com/Product/Colder_Coupling_Insert_Non_Spill_3_8_ID_Tube_NS4/WU-31603-35?referred_id=21482&gclid=Cj0KEQjwiKS3BRCU-7XQ75Te3NoBEiQAA2t_xGWbMexRF4dwWVckghtb5X8Jzgu9V6A2XdByXz7rEqIaAh428P8HAQ


----------



## VSG

Ah that.. The female half (body) is the NS4D17006 and the male half (insert) is the NS4D22006.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ah that.. The female half (body) is the NS4D17006 and the male half (insert) is the NS4D22006.


I don't believe ocn will put up with the filthy talking like that, good sir, it has no place here.


----------



## VSG

LOL


----------



## Alpina 7

lol


----------



## KedarWolf

Question,

I have a 360, pre-filled nickel Titan X block and backplate coming today. It suggests I use thermal paste under the thermal pads for the GPU block which is fine. But for the passive cooling of the backplate would it be a good idea to put a bit of thermal paste under the thermal pads for the VRMs? I think it would but the EK instructions for the backplate does not say whether to do that or not.


----------



## VSG

There's no need to add thermal paste for the backplate thermal pads.


----------



## Dschijn

It will have a manual. Thermal paste only for the GPU. The thermal pads work without thermal paste!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> It will have a manual. Thermal paste only for the GPU. The thermal pads work without thermal paste!


It suggests in the GPU block installation instructions from the EKWB website to use a bit of thermal paste under the thermal pads.









Edit: 1. PLACING THERMAL PADS ON PCB. Place thermal pads on chips so that numbers on chips match size of thermal pads. EKWB made sure users have more than enough pads to cover all surfaces that need to be covered to make block fully functional). EKWB recommends using small drops of electrically non-conductive (for example: EK-TIM Ectotherm, Arctic Cooling MX-2 ™, MX-4 ™ or GELID GC-Extreme™) thermal grease on each phase regulator (that is being covered with thermal pad) in order to even further improve the thermal performance of the EK-FC Titan X series water block.


----------



## VSG

It's usually only for people who keep removing and installing the same pads. You can add some if you want, non conductive TIM won't hurt.


----------



## Dschijn

Ah ok, interesting


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It's usually only for people who keep removing and installing the same pads. You can add some if you want, non conductive TIM won't hurt.


Thanks!! I think it would help keep things cooler a bit.


----------



## KedarWolf

Predators come with a 2011 screw kit included now, right?









Edit: Never mind, the 'Search This Thread' function is your friend.


----------



## KedarWolf

Omg!! My new 360 is great!! My Corsair H110i would hit 70-80C while stress testing my 5960X at 4.5GHZ. My 360 barely breaks 60C and this with the pump on a fan curve of 35% at 45C, 50% at 60C and 75% at 70C. I'm soooo pleased.







And this without my EK-Furious Vardar FF5-120 (3000rpm) fans in push/pull that I'm getting in the mail in a few days and then adding my pre-filled Titan X nickel block and backplate.









Edit: With RealBench 2.43 I'm getting 60-70C but still a huge improvement.


----------



## KedarWolf

You think a fan curve for the pump of 35% at 45C, 50% at 60C and 75% at 70C is fine?







The pump is direct to the CPU header and the fans on the hub attached to their own header on a separate fan curve.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You think a fan curve for the pump of 35% at 45C, 50% at 60C and 75% at 70C is fine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pump is direct to the CPU header and the fans on the hub attached to their own header on a separate fan curve.


I don't see anything wrong with that. Nothing wrong with running the pump and fans on the same curve if you're using the built in hub. Sure you have better control if you seperate them all out line you said but honestly it's not a big deal.


----------



## duckyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You think a fan curve for the pump of 35% at 45C, 50% at 60C and 75% at 70C is fine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pump is direct to the CPU header and the fans on the hub attached to their own header on a separate fan curve.


Personally I think you should try those pump speeds but fans static at 50%. performance difference isn't that much different unless you got some crazy oc. I Love the quietness of my rig. Btw I use Nf F12s


----------



## NamelesONE

Guys, a little question: ... I'm planning of doing a separate GPU loop for my 980Ti with a single EK-CoolStream CE 140mm radiator and this gave me the idea that while I'm at it I could also expand the predator 360 CPU-only loop with another EK-CoolStream CE 140mm radiator. I'm trying to cool a i7 5820k - 4.5Ghz - 1.315v ... I'm hoping to get the CPU into the low 60's (now its about 70-72 while heavy rendering and 100% usage) ... would this be a good ideea ? or would it be better to just add another 3 fans for push&pull on the predator 360 and call it a day ?









PS: they HAVE to be separate loops cause I want the GPU 140mm fan to run at very very low 700-ish RPM (I don't need GPU temps of 40, I just need to make the GPU inaudible while gaming)


----------



## duckyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamelesONE*
> 
> Guys, a little question: ... I'm planning of doing a separate GPU loop for my 980Ti with a single EK-CoolStream CE 140mm radiator and this gave me the idea that while I'm at it I could also expand the predator 360 CPU-only loop with another EK-CoolStream CE 140mm radiator. I'm trying to cool a i7 5820k - 4.5Ghz - 1.315v ... I'm hoping to get the CPU into the low 60's (now its about 70-72 while heavy rendering and 100% usage) ... would this be a good ideea ? or would it be better to just add another 3 fans for push&pull on the predator 360 and call it a day ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: they HAVE to be separate loops cause I want the GPU 140mm fan to run at very very low 700-ish RPM (I don't need GPU temps of 40, I just need to make the GPU inaudible while gaming)


Hum would it be possible for you to get a 240 or a 280 for the 980ti assuming you are going to overclock it ? I think it would be hard to have a silent gpu Under load with jut a 140mm rad.
And I'm not too sur how much benefit and extra cooling if you were to get another 140 on the cpu. I doubt t would bring it down to the low 60s. Will probably be high 60s. I think I would just call it a day and not bother with push pull too. Remember if you expand the predator you will end up doing more regular maintenance too.


----------



## NamelesONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duckyboy*
> 
> Hum would it be possible for you to get a 240 or a 280 for the 980ti assuming you are going to overclock it ? I think it would be hard to have a silent gpu Under load with jut a 140mm rad.
> And I'm not too sur how much benefit and extra cooling if you were to get another 140 on the cpu. I doubt t would bring it down to the low 60s. Will probably be high 60s. I think I would just call it a day and not bother with push pull too. Remember if you expand the predator you will end up doing more regular maintenance too.


I honestly find it difficult to believe that a 45mm thick 140mm radiator for a single GPU would not keep it very cool AND be very silent.
Just take a look at GPU's with built in "watercooling" ... AMD Radeon R9 295X2, tiny little 120mm radiator to cool down a dual GPU and it keeps it fairly silent. Or the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti HYBRID .. don't even think that 120mm radiator is 30mm thick ... and the GPU is cooled into the low 50's.
Technically I could even get a Monsta 480 radiator in the bottom of my Enthoo Primo ... !! BUT !! ... I want the 140mm option because I can use it as exhaust and get all the hot air out of the case so that it doesen't warm the CPU.

Hmm ... about the 140mm into the Predator loop ... it somehow really bugs me that I can't cool the CPU even further ... it just scratches away at my OCD and is quite annoying : ))








But yeah ... maintenance would be a b***h ... the only way I can even get the cooler in/out of the case without dissasembling it is through the 5"25 drive bays : )) If I were to expand it ... I'd have to drain it and pull it appart every time. I'll probably still try the push&pull first ... at the very least I would get the same temps at lower speeds.


----------



## Dschijn

This is my setup. Had the 980Ti Hybrid before I got the Predator and am now waiting to be able to order the waterblock from EK


----------



## duckyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamelesONE*
> 
> I honestly find it difficult to believe that a 45mm thick 140mm radiator for a single GPU would not keep it very cool AND be very silent.
> Just take a look at GPU's with built in "watercooling" ... AMD Radeon R9 295X2, tiny little 120mm radiator to cool down a dual GPU and it keeps it fairly silent. Or the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti HYBRID .. don't even think that 120mm radiator is 30mm thick ... and the GPU is cooled into the low 50's.
> Technically I could even get a Monsta 480 radiator in the bottom of my Enthoo Primo ... !! BUT !! ... I want the 140mm option because I can use it as exhaust and get all the hot air out of the case so that it doesen't warm the CPU.
> 
> Hmm ... about the 140mm into the Predator loop ... it somehow really bugs me that I can't cool the CPU even further ... it just scratches away at my OCD and is quite annoying : ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah ... maintenance would be a b***h ... the only way I can even get the cooler in/out of the case without dissasembling it is through the 5"25 drive bays : )) If I were to expand it ... I'd have to drain it and pull it appart every time. I'll probably still try the push&pull first ... at the very least I would get the same temps at lower speeds.


Well I was actually basing my info on the 980 ti hybrid from EVGA, unless my freind has a faulty one but his card is pretty loud when gaming and hits around the high 60s , Then again his gpu is overclocked to ****. he got some crazy 8000mem and 1540 on the gpu clock.
Also in terms of silence for me, If I can hear a noticeable sound difference from IDLE to Gaming or stress testing I consider that loud, but that might not be it for you.
But good luck with the build ! post some pics when you are done


----------



## NamelesONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duckyboy*
> 
> Well I was actually basing my info on the 980 ti hybrid from EVGA, unless my freind has a faulty one but his card is pretty loud when gaming and hits around the high 60s , Then again his gpu is overclocked to ****. he got some crazy 8000mem and 1540 on the gpu clock.
> Also in terms of silence for me, If I can hear a noticeable sound difference from IDLE to Gaming or stress testing I consider that loud, but that might not be it for you.
> But good luck with the build ! post some pics when you are done


Well .. the reason its loud and running hotter is probably a combination of the following:

1) Its a very slim 120mm radiator so it has very little performance headroom for OC-ing (I imagine that if the rad were 45mm thick his temps would be under 50)
2) Its pretty much just a cheap AIO so it only covers the GPU itself and nothing else so VRAM and Memory would of course run hot which means that the blower style fan on the GPU itself gets very loud.
3) If he's using the stock fans, they would be loud. Pretty much all these AIO stock fans are very very bad. BUT, even if he used Noctua fans on the radiator itself you STILL have the fan on the card itself which is loud.
4) Possibly bad case airflow ? Or maybe he puts the radiator in the rear as exhaust and the CPU heatsink (if he's using a normal one and not an AIO) dumps hot air on it ? xD

Essentially,as far as I've seen, a massive 140 radiator that is 45mm-thick AND a full-cover waterblock would keep the GPU at 40*C-ish in full load and OC'ed







)

As far as photos, its still too early. I am 100% sure I'm gonna watercool my GPU as soon as I get some cash together BUT I am not 100% sure I want to spend 120-ish euros on the waterblock of the G1 Gaming ver of my 980Ti when I plan to buy the next top card nvidia is gonna release 6-8 months from now (and then watercool that as well obviously).
As far as I know its very hard to resell a GPU waterblock for a non-reference GPU and I don't know if I'm willing to to throw away hard earned money like that














(especially hard to sell something like that in my country T_T" - Romania )
I do however have photos of the Predator 360 mounted in the top of my Phanteks Enthoo Primo ... > IF < ... you want to see those.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> This is my setup. Had the 980Ti Hybrid before I got the Predator and am now waiting to be able to order the waterblock from EK


Dayum







.. those 6 black Noctua fans cost as much as 2/3 of the cost of the Predator 360 itself







) ... And here I am too cheap to buy 6 "normal" NF-F12's : ))


----------



## Dschijn

Bought all of the fans 2nd hand from a big hardware forum. So the price was very good


----------



## NamelesONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Bought all of the fans 2nd hand from a big hardware forum. So the price was very good


Nice. As they are Noctua and built to last being second hand should be pretty much of no concern









Would you happen to have some performance numbers between these Noctua fans and the stock EK ones ? (only if you've tested the cooler with just 3 of the noctua fans not all 6







of course







)


----------



## Dschijn

Sorry, didn't test that. Directly swapped the fans and installed them with the rubber shrouds. Mounting that into the front of the case and keeping the shrouds in place was a pain in the ***.
Currently using it only on my 5820k @ 4.5GHz with 1.25v and I only spin the fans up so that the EVGA Hybrid gets enough fresh air.


----------



## NamelesONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Sorry, didn't test that. Directly swapped the fans and installed them with the rubber shrouds. Mounting that into the front of the case and keeping the shrouds in place was a pain in the ***.
> Currently using it only on my 5820k @ 4.5GHz with 1.25v and I only spin the fans up so that the EVGA Hybrid gets enough fresh air.


I also bough a soft rubber gasket (2-3mm thick) to use for the second set of EK fans I plan to use in push (might also buy a second one to install between the pull fans and the case altough there's no vibration even at full speed so I might not even buy one) and I also wondered how to keep the gasket in place. Then I remembered about our lord and savior, Duct Tape







: )) I can just use some duct tape (one that won't leave marks after I remove it) and hold everything in place xD


----------



## KedarWolf

Anyone having trouble with only the fans hooked up to the hub on your Predator and the pump to the motherboard with PWM control not working on the fans and the fans are not detected in the bios do this.









Make sure your fans are on the three headers closest to the two pin PWM cable connector, make sure the PWM cable is attached to a motherboard header and then they'll be detected in the BIOS and PWM will work.


----------



## Dschijn

Pre-filled waterblocks are back in stock


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Pre-filled waterblocks are back in stock


Finally, ordered backplate + block for my 980ti TF5.


----------



## KickAssCop

Caution for using pre-filled block with the 360 predator. If you plan to overclock, you need push/pull to get optimal temperatures (i.e., CPU between 60-70 C and GPU sub 60 C). Otherwise you will be running CPU at 70+ and GPU around 65+ which sort of defeats the purpose of water cooling IMO.


----------



## Dschijn

Yeah. Will be using the Predator 360 on my [email protected] and a GTX 980 Ti and already running the 360 on the CPU only with a Push/Pull NF-F12 config. Currently the radiator doesn't even heat up at all.
I think 1x 980Ti will not bring the 360 to it's limit


----------



## NamelesONE

I have a question directed towards the EK representatives on this thread, regarding the Predator 360:

1) I was planning to swap out the MX CPU waterblock for the *EK-Supremacy EVO - Full Nickel* for better performance(and better looks) on my 2011-3 CPU (using the right insert and jet) and at the same time was hoping to cut 2-3 cm of the tubing coming from the CPU block (since its already been stretched the first time) to ensure its watertight after I re-tighten the compresion fitting onto the tube.

2) I am also planning on going push&pull with 6 fans but for a better fit into my case I need to remove the fans and mount them on the top of the panel with the case-top inbetween the fans and radiator and also repositioning the wires (cutting/removing the zip ties currently holding the cables together) and routing them to a fan controler.

Would I still have the warranty (in case the pump dies or something) if I did the two things I'm mentioning above ?


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Caution for using pre-filled block with the 360 predator. If you plan to overclock, you need push/pull to get optimal temperatures (i.e., CPU between 60-70 C and GPU sub 60 C). Otherwise you will be running CPU at 70+ and GPU around 65+ which sort of defeats the purpose of water cooling IMO.


What kind of voltages you run your CPU and GPU?


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamelesONE*
> 
> I have a question directed towards the EK representatives on this thread, regarding the Predator 360:
> 
> 1) I was planning to swap out the MX CPU waterblock for the *EK-Supremacy EVO - Full Nickel* for better performance(and better looks) on my 2011-3 CPU (using the right insert and jet) and at the same time was hoping to cut 2-3 cm of the tubing coming from the CPU block (since its already been stretched the first time) to ensure its watertight after I re-tighten the compresion fitting onto the tube.
> 
> 2) I am also planning on going push&pull with 6 fans but for a better fit into my case I need to remove the fans and mount them on the top of the panel with the case-top inbetween the fans and radiator and also repositioning the wires (cutting/removing the zip ties currently holding the cables together) and routing them to a fan controler.
> 
> Would I still have the warranty (in case the pump dies or something) if I did the two things I'm mentioning above ?


From the manual:
"This product is All-In-One eXpandable CPU liquid cooling solution. Disassembling it and combining with parts, other than EK Water Blocks products, may lead to warranty loss."
We cannot guarantee the unit to operate flawlessly when modded by a 3rd party. Also whenever you drain the fluid from the unit we cannot guarantee the pump will still work. This is a risk a user needs to take on himself when deciding to mod the unit.

The 'modding' aspect of the Predator unit is pretty much like the 'LN2' option on the high end motherboards or simply - overclocking. Do it at your own risk.

However simply removing the fans does not void your warranty. And fans are still covered by your warranty regardless if you mod the unit otherwise (please do note that mechanical damage to fans voids their warranty).

I hope this provides enough answers









Regards,
Niko


----------



## NamelesONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> From the manual:
> "This product is All-In-One eXpandable CPU liquid cooling solution. Disassembling it and combining with parts, other than EK Water Blocks products, may lead to warranty loss."
> We cannot guarantee the unit to operate flawlessly when modded by a 3rd party. Also whenever you drain the fluid from the unit we cannot guarantee the pump will still work. This is a risk a user needs to take on himself when deciding to mod the unit.
> 
> The 'modding' aspect of the Predator unit is pretty much like the 'LN2' option on the high end motherboards or simply - overclocking. Do it at your own risk.
> 
> However simply removing the fans does not void your warranty. And fans are still covered by your warranty regardless if you mod the unit otherwise (please do note that mechanical damage to fans voids their warranty).
> 
> I hope this provides enough answers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Niko


Manual ... right ... THAT exists : )))

So, as the manual says: "This product is All-In-One eXpandable CPU liquid cooling solution. Disassembling it and combining with parts, *other than EK Water Blocks products*, may lead to warranty loss."
The wording used implies that if used with EK parts the warranty would hold. I plan on using the EK cpu block and refill with EK clear fluid.
Also ... why would draining the loop have any kind of risk to the pump not working ? I mean ... all pumps come dry before you assemble them, so what kind of danger could this pose ? I'm not gonna be stupid and run the pump dry or something like that : ))


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamelesONE*
> 
> Manual ... right ... THAT exists : )))
> 
> So, as the manual says: "This product is All-In-One eXpandable CPU liquid cooling solution. Disassembling it and combining with parts, *other than EK Water Blocks products*, may lead to warranty loss."
> The wording used implies that if used with EK parts the warranty would hold. I plan on using the EK cpu block and refill with EK clear fluid.
> Also ... why would draining the loop have any kind of risk to the pump not working ? I mean ... all pumps come dry before you assemble them, so what kind of danger could this pose ? I'm not gonna be stupid and run the pump dry or something like that : ))


I think the issue here is priming the pump in the correct manner. Many people don't know how to properly do this, hence you risk killing the pump if done in an improper way.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> I think the issue here is priming the pump in the correct manner. Many people don't know how to properly do this, hence you risk killing the pump if done in an improper way.


Like what?


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Like what?


Like running the pump dry of water without even realising it.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> Like running the pump dry of water without even realising it.


if the pump is directly connected to the res there shouldn't really need priming just cycling on off to fill...but yes definitely keep an eye on fluid levels running the pump dry is a near instant death few seconds at most


----------



## NamelesONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> Like running the pump dry of water without even realising it.


You'd have to be really stupid to do that with this unit ... especially since there are actual video guides on EK's own YouTube channel on how to drain/ refill their unit. Its much, much easier than filling up a full custom watercooling loop since you can fill the unit outside of the case.









EK-XLC Predator - How to drain the unit?
EK-XLC Predator - How to refill the unit?


----------



## KedarWolf

With a 5960X at 4.5GHZ and a Titan X with a prefilled block I hover around 75C CPU, 47C GPU while running RealBench. My Corsair H110i GT used go over 80C with just the CPU and no water block of course. I'm very happy with my results.









Edit: Waiting on my Vardar 3000 rpm fans to go push/pull. Friggin' NCIX sent four, then the other two fans a week later separately, haven't gotten them yet.


----------



## BrintaVett

Hi all,

just curious what you guys have to say about the following. I expanded my loop from just the Predator 240 with a reservoir and EK GPU block and radiator. Cleaned everything out first, and then filled it up with distilled water (I think it's demi water). Then added 1 drop of Mayhems Extreme Biocide.

I also measured the pH with the test kit that came with the Mayhems biocide and it turned red, implying that the pH would be 1?!?!?! Should I trust this reading, and if so, is that pH level harmfull for my loop? Thanks in advance!


----------



## duckyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrintaVett*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> just curious what you guys have to say about the following. I expanded my loop from just the Predator 240 with a reservoir and EK GPU block and radiator. Cleaned everything out first, and then filled it up with distilled water (I think it's demi water). Then added 1 drop of Mayhems Extreme Biocide.
> 
> I also measured the pH with the test kit that came with the Mayhems biocide and it turned red, implying that the pH would be 1?!?!?! Should I trust this reading, and if so, is that pH level harmfull for my loop? Thanks in advance!


uh I think you should try testing your ph again....


----------



## emexci

what temperatures can we expect from ek predator 240 only for gtx 980ti oc 1530mhz ? my current setup with arctic hybrid III 140 i get max 60c with 1530mhz/2000 @ 1.212v and my cpu get 55c - 60c max. while gaming it stays under 50c degree.

would predator 240 makes much difference compared to arctic hybrid 3 ?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emexci*
> 
> would predator 240 makes much difference compared to arctic hybrid 3 ?


I think the main difference would be regarding noise. The GPU should also stay below 50°C. But is that worth the costs?


----------



## NamelesONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emexci*
> 
> what temperatures can we expect from ek predator 240 only for gtx 980ti oc 1530mhz ? my current setup with arctic hybrid III 140 i get max 60c with 1530mhz/2000 @ 1.212v and my cpu get 55c - 60c max. while gaming it stays under 50c degree.
> 
> would predator 240 makes much difference compared to arctic hybrid 3 ?


GPU's are very easy to cool. You see small AIO units with thin 120mm radiators cool down dual GPU's from AMD. A thick 240mm like on the Predator 240 is overkill for any single GPU. I would happily run dual 980Ti's on that radiator.
The main thing you should consider is whether or not you'll use a full cover waterblock for your GPU ... if you do, you'll get massive decrease in temps for your memory and VRM's ... and yeah, the GPU as well should stay in the low 40's even with fans at low (say 1000RPM or even less) speeds.









I am personally planning to make a separate loop for my 980Ti using just a single 120 radiator (the XE - 60mm thick - from EK) and gonna place it so that it exhausts all the hot air directly outside the case. My main concern is absolute silence and looks (temps and cost are less important)







so as I said, that Predator240 would be overkill for a single GPU


----------



## mytime34

I just got my RMA number from EK for my Predator 360 V1.0

They plan to pick it up on Wednesday and as soon as the tracking is updated, they will ship the new unit on Thursday.

My plan is to use the 360 with the following setup:

1.
6700K (not overclocked)
2ea R9 390's with swiftech Blocks
EK Black Tubing with quick disconnects from Colder.com (the same as what comes on the 360)

2.
Xeon E5 2637 V3 (not overclocked, okay maybe)
2ea R9 390's with swiftech blocks
EK Black Tubing with quick disconnects from Colder.com (the same as what comes on the 360)

Once I get the cooler in I plan to test both rigs to find out which one I like better and which one needs the cooling.

I do video rendering, gaming, virtual machines and WHS server on the same machine, so I need to test which one is going to work better.


----------



## sWaY20

So I finally got my blocks in, ek threw in a free backplate and LEDs since I had to wait months for these. Now that I sold my 2 780 classys, I only need one block, anyone want a buy a classy pred block already prepped and sealed in the box? I have an extra backplate too.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> So I finally got my blocks in, ek threw in a free backplate and LEDs since I had to wait months for these. Now that I sold my 2 780 classys, I only need one block, *anyone want a buy a classy pred block* already prepped and sealed in the box? I have an extra backplate too.


Well not from a dark figure with a shiny illuminated strobing tooth, umm no.


----------



## sWaY20

Hey I like my avatar, it's been around.


----------



## Tonza

Jesus what difference in temperatures... Just installed fullcover waterblock to my 980 Ti, GPU is now maxing out at around 53 degrees in Division which is by far the taxing game for CPU and GPU (CPU is around 50c aswell on all cores). Predator 360 is cooling both, very satisfied, also very silent now (6x Fractal Venturi set @ 50% speed and predator pump @ 45%).

Before waterblock, my GPU would go to 75C+ at 100% fan speed which is ludicrously noisy, this TF IV cannot cool OC´d 980 Ti, since this is just the same cooler that is on 970 and 980. Funny that CPU temperatures did not go up at all after i added 980ti to the loop, im running currently CPU 4500mhz @ 1.2V (gonna put later on 4700mhz back with 1.3V) and 980Ti 1500mhz core / 2000 mem @ stock volts.


----------



## Dschijn

Also got my prefilled waterblock today. Awesome temps and still very quiet. Installed an 140mm eLoop in the back to get rid of the warm air in the case.
NF-F12 fans on the Predator are running between 350-700rpm and the eLoop with 500-800rpm. Found a nice and quiet noise spot for the pump at 60% PWM.

i7 5820k @ 4.5GHz (1.25v)
GTX 980 Ti @ 1400MHz


----------



## KedarWolf

Got all of my Vardar 3000 rpm fans for push/pull. Just waiting on my 30mm M4 screws from Ebay to install them. None of the 30mm screws I have fit.









And yes, I do know to use washers on the ones nearest the frame of the pump or I'll bend the frame.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Also got my prefilled waterblock today. Awesome temps and still very quiet. Installed an 140mm eLoop in the back to get rid of the warm air in the case.
> NF-F12 fans on the Predator are running between 350-700rpm and the eLoop with 500-800rpm. Found a nice and quiet noise spot for the pump at 60% PWM.
> 
> i7 5820k @ 4.5GHz (1.25v)
> GTX 980 Ti @ 1400MHz


Is that case Corsair 400c?

*EDIT: no, it's Define S. Wonder if it would fit like that in Corsair 400c


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Is that case Corsair 400c?
> 
> *EDIT: no, it's Define S. Wonder if it would fit like that in Corsair 400c


Yes, the Define S. With the Define S beeing able to mount 3x140mm fans in the front, it was able to mount the Predator 360 with it's longer end (pump...).


----------



## Tonza

My GPU was in major stress after putting EK block, the thing weights a ton so there was little sag. Made this ghetto support thingie at work to keep it straight, works nicely and looks pretty nice :>


----------



## levibaker88

Got my Prefilled GPU AIO this week, good fun getting everything pulled apart and then assembled again. Will hopefully be getting some better pics in the coming month.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> My GPU was in major stress after putting EK block, the thing weights a ton so there was little sag. Made this ghetto support thingie at work to keep it straight, works nicely and looks pretty nice :>


hey thats bad ass.. Can i have one!!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Somehow you guys managed to provide me a pre-filled nickel Titan X block saying the acetal/nickel wasn't available but this one is. I made the order on Saturday and is being shipped today. Though I'd prefer a black block I'm still grateful I am getting one pre-filled and I thank EK and you guys for offering me that option.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> My GPU was in major stress after putting EK block, the thing weights a ton so there was little sag. Made this ghetto support thingie at work to keep it straight, works nicely and looks pretty nice :>
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice job!


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> hey thats bad ass.. Can i have one!!


Agreed. I want one too! How'd you put it together. What parts are needed?


----------



## galletabah

HI Guys,
i have bought an Ek predator 240 for my project mAtx, i will use petg 14/10mm, the predator radiador, an alphacool radiator, 980 waterblock and cpu waterblock

can the pump handle this system?
I have a Laing DDC-pump 12V DDC-1T Plus PWM already
Can I change the pump without avoid the warranty?
Its necesary¿?

Thanks!!!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> HI Guys,
> i have bought an Ek predator 240 for my project mAtx, i will use petg 14/10mm, the predator radiador, an alphacool radiator, 980 waterblock and cpu waterblock
> 
> can the pump handle this system?
> I have a Laing DDC-pump 12V DDC-1T Plus PWM already
> Can I change the pump without avoid the warranty?
> Its necesary¿?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Yes it will be fine. The pump will be fine. No need to change the pump.


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yes it will be fine. The pump will be fine. No need to change the pump.


and the warranty?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> and the warranty?


It won't be voided as long as the replacement pump is correctly installed and that there's no missing parts. But like I said, there's no need to do it since the pump already on the Predator will do the job.


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yes it will be fine. The pump will be fine. No need to change the pump.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It won't be voided as long as the replacement pump is correctly installed and that there's no missing parts. But like I said, there's no need to do it since the pump already on the Predator will do the job.


Ekwb support:

Measured water flow of a Predator unit is around 140 L/h.
With added radiator and GPU water block the water flow will be around 90 L/h.
*Both at 100% PWM.*

Best regards

I dont want use the pump at full speed all time
Actually i have my ddc in 2100 rpm with 100 l/h approx


----------



## emexci

they now sells factory refurbished revision 1.1 cheaper on their shop. i consider selling my iphone and get one of these with strix gpu block. but they dont have prefilled gpu block in stock. i'm not sure how to do it myself ordering block and refill it. just confused. any tips?


----------



## Dschijn

Since you would also need the Quick Disconnects to easily add the waterblock into the loop, that might get tricky.
Which GPU do you have? It seems they still have most prefilled waterblocks available.


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emexci*
> 
> i consider selling my iphone and get one of these with strix gpu block. but they dont have prefilled gpu block in stock. i'm not sure how to do it myself ordering block and refill it. just confused. any tips?


Prefilled blocks are now readily available!


----------



## tCoLL

Anyone know where I can get longer or extension cables for the power and CPU fan header? Working in a large case and need about double the length...


----------



## Dschijn

fan header for PWM and tacho is a 4-Pin PWM cable. But maybe a 3/2-Pin might work as well.
Power is SATA... there are extensions available as well.


----------



## tCoLL

the power cable is sata to a 2 pin keyed header, what is the name of the 2 pin?

the tacho wire is 2 pin to 4 pin, doesn't pwm have 4 pins?


----------



## CastleBravo

You can still use a normal SATA power extension and 4-pin PWM fan extension even if the EK stuff doesn't make use of all the wires; it would be just like plugging it directly into your power supply and motherboard.


----------



## tCoLL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CastleBravo*
> 
> You can still use a normal SATA power extension and 4-pin PWM fan extension even if the EK stuff doesn't make use of all the wires; it would be just like plugging it directly into your power supply and motherboard.


except you can't, because of the placement of the header on the predators PCB. It won't allow for the extra pins. There is another fan header directly next to it blocking it.


----------



## Dschijn

Use the existing cables and extend them!
4-Pin PWM is: 12V, ground, tacho, PWM
the cable is reduced to only transfer the tacho and PWM signal since 12V and ground is provided by the SATA plug.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Could someone please shoot me a link to the proper LEDs needed to light up my predator 240 water block? Thanks


----------



## NamelesONE

I've got an update on the upgrade of my Predator 360 with push&pull EK fans and a Supremacy EVO waterblock and I have quite a few complaints and comments to make.

Hardware used:
EK Predator 360
EK-Supremacy EVO - Full Nickel (Original CSQ)
Screw set UNC 6-32 30mm (20 pcs)
3x EK-Vardar F4-120ER (2200rpm)
3x EK-Cable Y-Splitter 2-Fan PWM (10cm)
All in the top of a Phanteks Enthoo Primo case.

About my experience:

The Good:
1) The PCB on the Predator360 can power 6 fans and control them just fine using simple 3x 4Pin Y cable splitters.
2) Because of the rotary fittings AND the quick diconect on the tube you can easily change the CPU waterblock without "unscrewing" the fittings from the tubes, just unscrewing them from the waterblock.

The Neutral ?








1) Using the Insert and Jetplate (in the EK-Supremacy EVO) specifically made for LGA 2011-3 (X99) drops my idle temps by 10-12*C and 6-7*C in load ... wow ... quite a difference. The Predator is clearly NOT made for LGA 2011-3. You deffinetly need to make a version with the right insert and jetplate for X99 ...

The Bad:
1) Your UNC 6-32 30mm (20 pcs) are 100% useless for the Predator radiator. They are NOT compatible. I bought a bag of 20 of these screws for 8 euros and to my surprise they did NOT fit ... you could put them trough the holes but with little to no force you could pull them right out. I had to go buy screws like the short ones that come with the Predator except I could only find ones that were 60mm long so I had to cut them to size myself







... what a waste of money







. Did anyone even bother to check if they were compatible and to mention that in the predator description ?
2) The pump&res combo would have been much better compatibility wise (at least with larger cases) to be poking down and not up. Unless you have an even bigger case than my Phanteks Entoo Primo installing push&pull in the top of the case with the entire thing inside of the case-main-chamber (in order: case cover/filter - empty space - screw - case top - fan - radiator - fan) will make access to any of your cables on top of the motherboard impossible. If you had built the pump&res facing down you could have easily mounted the push&pull config with 1 set of fans on top of the case frame (in order: case cover/filter - screw - fans - case top - radiator - fan) which would be better.







As it is I had to cut slots into my case to allow both the pump&res and the PCB to be able to fit it properly. With this much work to mod the case it would have been simpler to just buy a full custom watercooling setup altough that would be at least 50% more expensive AND would negate the awesome compactness of the whole Predator unit with its integrated pump&res thing.

All in all this whole experience made me wish I had just gone full custom watercooling in the first place : ))

PS: I have pictures in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Dschijn

The exact same thing happend to me as well! Had EVGA Hybrid card and the radiator use UNC screws. Bought a bunch of different UNC screws to mount push/pull fans on my Predator 360 und realised that they are not going to fit.
I think it is written in the manual that they are using Metric screws (was it M3?).
Luckly in Germany the shops selling screws always have metric screws! But the downside was they where only available in 10mm steps of length and I would have to use some screws with a 5mm step to use them on the pump side, since the screws can't be screwed in the whole length like at the other places.


----------



## NamelesONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> The exact same thing happend to me as well! Had EVGA Hybrid card and the radiator use UNC screws. Bought a bunch of different UNC screws to mount push/pull fans on my Predator 360 und realised that they are not going to fit.
> I think it is written in the manual that they are using Metric screws (was it M3?).
> Luckly in Germany the shops selling screws always have metric screws! But the downside was they where only available in 10mm steps of length and I would have to use some screws with a 5mm step to use them on the pump side, since the screws can't be screwed in the whole length like at the other places.


I just removed 2 of the short ones that are already installed and used those, then replaced them with ones cut to size by me : ))

This whole mess results from EK's bad decision to use these wierd screws and no ability to inform its customers that its not compatible with those screws it sells ... the Predator description clearly states that it uses the CE 360 radiator (which I kind of doubt) and on the CE 360 radiator it says it uses those 30mm screws EK sells on their website ... something is NOT adding up. Waiting for an response from EK.


----------



## Dschijn

True, But I had to get long screws because I am using rubber shrouds in between the fans and the radiator. So I couldn't use the EK from the Predator.

The different set of screws between the Predator and the stock radiator is indeed... weird.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Could someone please shoot me a link to the proper LEDs needed to light up my predator 240 water block? Thanks


3mm.. its on EK's site


----------



## jericho2013

I bought the 360 version of the Predator v 1.1 from the EK store. I received it the other day and noticed air bubbles in the cpu block. I did buy some extra coolant that is the same as in the predator. I'm guessing I need to try to shake the bubbles out and top it off at the rear fill port? Otherwise the pump will be loud if there is not enough coolant in it and could possible harm the pump. I would have thought it would come properly filled and bled out. Also I have not installed it yet.


----------



## Dschijn

Some air should be "normal". Just use the Predator in the way the manual shows you how to place the radiator and most air should fiond it's way into the small reservoir. Just keep your pump running at high speeds for the first few hours.


----------



## akira749

@NamelesONE and @Dschijn i'm sorry if you were told that the Predator used 6-32 screws like our other rads (PE, XE, SE, CE). It uses M4 screws instead.


----------



## jericho2013

I'm thinking I may not even use this EK Predator 360 with all the pump failures, pcb failures, fan issues and v 1.1 still having leaking issues. People are getting 2nd and 3rd replacements. I just don't think EK is ready to put something like this out to market. I may sell it or send it back. I can't risk my high end hardware.

EK is good at making parts just not good at putting them together.

This is my system back when I custom watercooled it. Got tired of all the maintenance and disassembly to upgrade. Now just on air and AIO.


----------



## atomicus

I've just purchased a 240... am I right in saying the fans are configured for exhaust? So if I want them pulling in air (as I am placing this at the front of my case) I will need to swap around? Is that a simple switch-around?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I've just purchased a 240... am I right in saying the fans are configured for exhaust? So if I want them pulling in air (as I am placing this at the front of my case) I will need to swap around? Is that a simple switch-around?


Exactly!


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Hey guys!

So I have just finished off my custom loop using the predator as the main driving force for the loop.

Here is the PC before I decided to liquid cool her:










It's a rather small case and I have never put cooling in a case so small before. So I ran in to a few challenges I have never seen before in my custom loops. Having the size of tubing I choose probably did not help!

So components inside the PC are:

Phanteks Ethoo Evolv mATX
Asus Gene VII
Intel i7 4790k
2x EVGA 980ti SC Reference
32GB Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400
Corsair AX860i
Samsung 840 750gb
Samsung 850 1tb

And to cool that beast:
EK 240 Predator
EK 240 SE
Predator CPU Block
2x EX Titan X full cover Acetal & Nickel Blocks
EK Parallel SLI Bridge
Primochill Vortex Flow meter
Monsoon Fitings 13/19mm
EK Tubing 13/19mm

So as I mentioned I have never built in such a small case, but it does all fit!










So I have got a few problems after the build which I have not faced with other WC builds:

1, Fans & Pump are on full whack or nothing
2, Flow is a bit inconsistent, flow meter is speeding up and slowing down.

I am using the AI Suite III downloaded from the Asus website, and the EK Pred is plugged in to the CPU header on the motherboard.

In the past when using the AI suite to calibrate the fans, normally it will set the fans to minimum and increase the voltage till they start to spin then increase till they reach 100%, from this it will allow you to set the curve of the fans.

When I try to calibrate the Pred fans they sit at 100% and the progress bar goes from 0% to 40% then 100%, then says that there is no curve.

I have seen a few people with issues using the AI suite but, it has always worked in the past for me when using Corsair AIO's, I am wondering if the pump is causing the problems I am seeing.

Thanks


----------



## Dschijn

The 2-pin header from the fan hub on the predator needs a 4-Pin plug on the mainboard. That has to be set to PWM mode, not voltage! The voltage/power will be constant 12V delivered by the SATA plug.
So, when everything is running on full blast, they seem to get the 12V from SATA but not the PWM signal to slow down.


----------



## Pot Of Jam

OK, So I have the 4 pin in on the CPU header, and if I set the BIOS to PWM it still goes at full belt?


----------



## Dschijn

Is it connected to the corret header on the fan hub, that is on the predator?


----------



## NamelesONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pot Of Jam*
> 
> In the past when using the AI suite to calibrate the fans, normally it will set the fans to minimum and increase the voltage till they start to spin then increase till they reach 100%, from this it will allow you to set the curve of the fans.
> 
> When I try to calibrate the Pred fans they sit at 100% and the progress bar goes from 0% to 40% then 100%, then says that there is no curve.
> 
> I have seen a few people with issues using the AI suite but, it has always worked in the past for me when using Corsair AIO's, I am wondering if the pump is causing the problems I am seeing.
> 
> Thanks


I have the ASUS X99 Sabertooth and also using the ASUS AI Suite III and I don't have any problems with the pump & 6x EK fans on the Predator 360. For some reason it also activates something called *Extreme Quiet Mode* for the CPU alone and I can control the fans from 16% - 100% (altough with this mode ON the max speed id 1900-2000 max) : ))) ... using the 2pin plug from the PCB conected on the CPU header ... it works flawlesly ? ...


----------



## KedarWolf

If anyone is thinking of getting the Vardar 3000 RPM fans, they are LOUD! Good thing with my fan profile they only rev up while stress testing.


----------



## Dschijn

So change your fan profile?!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> So change your fan profile?!


Is no trouble when gaming or everyday use. I just keep them maxed out only when running RealBench or something while stress testing. My CPU and GPU never get hot in regular use so the fans don't crank up.


----------



## mr2cam

Going X99 very soon and will be purchasing the predator 360 to go along with my 5820k, I see they already have prefilled waterblocks available for GPU's, so could I purchase an extra 240mm rad attached to a GPU waterblock?


----------



## Dschijn

Why not let the 5280k and the GPU run in the same loop of the Predator? Or can you not mount a 360?


----------



## mr2cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Why not let the 5280k and the GPU run in the same loop of the Predator? Or can you not mount a 360?


I could do that but I have the room for both radiators, and later on I might be adding a 2nd card so I would like them on their own system if possible


----------



## Dschijn

Well, you could do it like this guy:


----------



## NamelesONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> If anyone is thinking of getting the Vardar 3000 RPM fans, they are LOUD! Good thing with my fan profile they only rev up while stress testing.


I honestly see no point in buying anyhing but the EK-Vardar F4-120*ER* ... 2200 rpm max is more than enough if you ask me, and that min 25% fan speed for idle is godlike. Even my Noctua's don't go under 40% : )) (although the have no need since they are dead silent even at 60-70%).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr2cam*
> 
> I could do that but I have the room for both radiators, and later on I might be adding a 2nd card so I would like them on their own system if possible


That is a good ideea. I will be doing the same thing. A separate custom loop for my GPU (when nividia launches their new top end GPU this year, no point in watercooling the 980ti since I'm gonna sell it anyway).
If I can give you some advice based on what I'm doing ? I am gonna use a single XE 120mm (60mm thick) with push&pull and gonna mount it on the bottom-rear exhaust (Phanteks Enthoo Primo) so as to remove all hot air from the GPU directly outside of the case. That way no extra hot air is gonna warm up the CPU and other components which in turn will keep noise at an absolute minimum even while gaming which would be increddible for me







.
It might be a good ideea if you tried to do something similar if low noise is your end goal ??


----------



## mr2cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Well, you could do it like this guy:


Ya something like is what I am shooting for


----------



## RichP23

Hey everyone. I've been looking to build a custom loop for a few years now, but hadn't pulled the trigger (running a Cooler Master Nepton 280L currently in a Phanteks Enthoo Primo). I really like the idea of the Predator though, not having to deal with a separate pump and res.

When I saw how well the Predator cools, I considered just getting that, but seeing some of the builds in this thread and how easy it seems to be to change the tubing, I want to go the extra step. In an earlier thread, EK mentioned that the pump can handle the addition of 2 GPU blocks and an additional radiator.

To my questions...
1. I'll be getting the block for my MSI GTX 980 (EK-FC980 GTX TF5), but would also like to add a radiator to the bottom of my case. Will I have any issue with either the EK-CoolStream XE 240, EK-CoolStream CE 280 or Alphacool NexXxos UT60?

2. Would flow direction best be Predator > Bottom Rad > GUP > CPU > Predator or vice cersa?

3. Do I really need the quick disconnects? While I understand the advantage, they're on the fairly large side. Plus, I wasn't going to buy the GTX 980 block pre-filled since I'm changing the tubing anyway so I would have to buy QD separately. I have a feeling you're all gonna say that it doesn't matter either way and really up to me.

If I take out the QD, I still have a use for it. I may get something like the EK-AF Y-Splitter which one split have one side of the QD... Then to drain, connect the other side of QD to a hose and use that to drain the water out. I just don't know which fittings would be best to use with this. I guess I can just go with the same EK-ACF Compression fittings.

4. Any issue using Mayhems Pastel Coolant in Ice White?

5. Do I need to use a Biocide or Silver Coil?

6. I have a bunch of Phanteks PH-F120XP fans. Any issue with using those?

Any help you guys can give me is very much appreciated.

Edit: OMG I didn't realize this was my first post. I've been lurking since Feb of 2008. This isn't lurking, it's stalking!


----------



## RichP23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamelesONE*
> 
> .....
> The Bad:
> 1) Your UNC 6-32 30mm (20 pcs) are 100% useless for the Predator radiator. They are NOT compatible. I bought a bag of 20 of these screws for 8 euros and to my surprise they did NOT fit ... you could put them trough the holes but with little to no force you could pull them right out. I had to go buy screws like the short ones that come with the Predator except I could only find ones that were 60mm long so I had to cut them to size myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... what a waste of money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Did anyone even bother to check if they were compatible and to mention that in the predator description ?
> 2) The pump&res combo would have been much better compatibility wise (at least with larger cases) to be poking down and not up. Unless you have an even bigger case than my Phanteks Entoo Primo installing push&pull in the top of the case with the entire thing inside of the case-main-chamber (in order: case cover/filter - empty space - screw - case top - fan - radiator - fan) will make access to any of your cables on top of the motherboard impossible. If you had built the pump&res facing down you could have easily mounted the push&pull config with 1 set of fans on top of the case frame (in order: case cover/filter - screw - fans - case top - radiator - fan) which would be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it is I had to cut slots into my case to allow both the pump&res and the PCB to be able to fit it properly. With this much work to mod the case it would have been simpler to just buy a full custom watercooling setup altough that would be at least 50% more expensive AND would negate the awesome compactness of the whole Predator unit with its integrated pump&res thing.
> 
> All in all this whole experience made me wish I had just gone full custom watercooling in the first place : ))
> 
> PS: I have pictures in case anyone is interested.


I have the Primo as well as you can see by my post above. I would love to see pics of how it came out.

At first I didn't understand what you were saying about your issues with mounting it up top in push/pull configuration. Now I get exactly what you're saying and I'm having second thoughts. It basically negates that entire top fan tray/area. The one option I can think of is going with the 240 instead of 360 and mounting it in the front behind the intake fans... But would that still be a problem as you would have case > fan > predator fans > predator > fans, due to having the fans back to back like that?

If a front mount would work, then I'd mount another radiator up top and not put a rad on the bottom. Since the pump is the same in the 240 and 360, going with the 240 I should be able to put a bigger radiator up top than I was going to put on the bottom like I mentioned in my previous post.


----------



## atomicus

I'm in a bit of a quandary as how to best set-up my Predator 240 and the rest of my system... it consists of...


*Cooltek/Jonsbo W2 case* - this features 120mm rear exhaust and option for AIO at front or bottom. If placed at front (which seems obvious place to me) then you can have space for x2 120mm at bottom of case. Alternatively, if you had AIO on floor of case (assuming this wouldn't foul the necessary mbd headers) then you could have x2 140mm up front.
*EK Predator 240* - front placement, set as intake, would appear to be optimal?
*5820K* (overclocked)
*Asus Sabertooth X99*
*x3 Noctua NF-S12B REDUX 120mm PWM*
*980 Reference GPU*
My initial thinking was the rear on exhaust, fans on bottom intake, and Predator up front also on intake (fans flipped around for push, as they will only fit one side obviously).

Any thoughts?


----------



## NamelesONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I'm in a bit of a quandary as how to best set-up my Predator 240 and the rest of my system... it consists of...
> 
> *Cooltek/Jonsbo W2 case* - this features 120mm rear exhaust and option for AIO at front or bottom. If placed at front (which seems obvious place to me) then you can have space for x2 120mm at bottom of case. Alternatively, if you had AIO on floor of case (assuming this wouldn't foul the necessary mbd headers) then you could have x2 140mm up front.
> *EK Predator 240* - front placement, set as intake, would appear to be optimal?
> *5820K* (overclocked)
> *Asus Sabertooth X99*
> *x3 Noctua NF-S12B REDUX 120mm PWM*
> *980 Reference GPU*
> My initial thinking was the rear on exhaust, fans on bottom intake, and Predator up front also on intake (fans flipped around for push, as they will only fit one side obviously).
> 
> Any thoughts?


That case seems very tiny for something as large as a Predator. You need to take a very good look at the exact size of the Predator 240 and take some measurements to see if it would fit. The Predator is much longer than a normal 240mm radiator due to the pump&reservoir combo and it could very well not fit. You also need to check out if it fits thickness wise since its 68mm could interfere with your GPU.









Also, you can't mount the Predator in the bottom of your case. So that is not an option. Check out the *Installation manual* (you can download it from their website) for how you can mount it.
But if you measure the space avaible and see that it can fit at the front then that would be your most optimal choice.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamelesONE*
> 
> That case seems very tiny for something as large as a Predator. You need to take a very good look at the exact size of the Predator 240 and take some measurements to see if it would fit. The Predator is much longer than a normal 240mm radiator due to the pump&reservoir combo and it could very well not fit. You also need to check out if it fits thickness wise since its 68mm could interfere with your GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you can't mount the Predator in the bottom of your case. So that is not an option. Check out the *Installation manual* (you can download it from their website) for how you can mount it.
> But if you measure the space avaible and see that it can fit at the front then that would be your most optimal choice.


Yes, it does fit... I did check that and I've seen a couple of pictures from builds that have it in there, so no problem. Didn't realise about the bottom mounting, but that's fine... wouldn't have been my preference anyway.

So, with front mounting in mind, would the intake config with bottom fans also intake and rear exhaust be the optimal set-up? Or would there be any merit in having the bottom fans exhaust?


----------



## NamelesONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yes, it does fit... I did check that and I've seen a couple of pictures from builds that have it in there, so no problem. Didn't realise about the bottom mounting, but that's fine... wouldn't have been my preference anyway.
> 
> So, with front mounting in mind, would the intake config with bottom fans also intake and rear exhaust be the optimal set-up? Or would there be any merit in having the bottom fans exhaust?


Yes , that would be the optimal config. Having exhaust fans at the bottom is kinda trying to fight physics a little







since hot air (the one you want to exhaust) rises up and wants to be exhausted from the highest points in your case. You would get less coooling (but same noise) from exhausting from the bottom vs having them as intake.

PS: If you have extra fan spots on top of your case (too sleepy to check it myself right now







) I would add another exhaust fan on top as the ideal situation would be to have relative equilibrium between the air entering the case and the air exiting the case. Example: something like 100cfm air intake and 90cfm air exhaust (insuring positive air pressure - to better fight dust buildup) would be ideal.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamelesONE*
> 
> Yes , that would be the optimal config. Having exhaust fans at the bottom is kinda trying to fight physics a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since hot air (the one you want to exhaust) rises up and wants to be exhausted from the highest points in your case. You would get less coooling (but same noise) from exhausting from the bottom vs having them as intake.
> 
> PS: If you have extra fan spots on top of your case (too sleepy to check it myself right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I would add another exhaust fan on top as the ideal situation would be to have relative equilibrium between the air entering the case and the air exiting the case. Example: something like 100cfm air intake and 90cfm air exhaust (insuring positive air pressure - to better fight dust buildup) would be ideal.


Thanks. The top is closed off entirely, so unless I got out a dremel and started cutting it up, no ventilation there. I've had it running with decent temps and hardly any internal dust up until now anyway, just with different fans and an older AIO, so I'm hoping it will all be fine with the new set-up. I was a bit puzzled why the Predator came as exhaust by default though... surely intake is going to be the preference for most set-ups?


----------



## NamelesONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Thanks. The top is closed off entirely, so unless I got out a dremel and started cutting it up, no ventilation there. I've had it running with decent temps and hardly any internal dust up until now anyway, just with different fans and an older AIO, so I'm hoping it will all be fine with the new set-up. I was a bit puzzled why the Predator came as exhaust by default though... surely intake is going to be the preference for most set-ups?


Well ... due to the size of the Predator I'm guessing EK assumed most would use it as top mounted exhaust anyway (which is also why the pump&reservoir face towards the top and not down !?) so they just had to make a choice based on what most people's setups would be like. Not a lot of cases have support for such a large cooler in the front to use as intake.


----------



## NamelesONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichP23*
> 
> Hey everyone. I've been looking to build a custom loop for a few years now, but hadn't pulled the trigger (running a Cooler Master Nepton 280L currently in a Phanteks Enthoo Primo). I really like the idea of the Predator though, not having to deal with a separate pump and res.
> 
> When I saw how well the Predator cools, I considered just getting that, but seeing some of the builds in this thread and how easy it seems to be to change the tubing, I want to go the extra step. In an earlier thread, EK mentioned that the pump can handle the addition of 2 GPU blocks and an additional radiator.
> 
> To my questions...
> 1. I'll be getting the block for my MSI GTX 980 (EK-FC980 GTX TF5), but would also like to add a radiator to the bottom of my case. Will I have any issue with either the EK-CoolStream XE 240, EK-CoolStream CE 280 or Alphacool NexXxos UT60?
> 
> 2. Would flow direction best be Predator > Bottom Rad > GUP > CPU > Predator or vice cersa?
> 
> 3. Do I really need the quick disconnects? While I understand the advantage, they're on the fairly large side. Plus, I wasn't going to buy the GTX 980 block pre-filled since I'm changing the tubing anyway so I would have to buy QD separately. I have a feeling you're all gonna say that it doesn't matter either way and really up to me.
> 
> If I take out the QD, I still have a use for it. I may get something like the EK-AF Y-Splitter which one split have one side of the QD... Then to drain, connect the other side of QD to a hose and use that to drain the water out. I just don't know which fittings would be best to use with this. I guess I can just go with the same EK-ACF Compression fittings.
> 
> 4. Any issue using Mayhems Pastel Coolant in Ice White?
> 
> 5. Do I need to use a Biocide or Silver Coil?
> 
> 6. I have a bunch of Phanteks PH-F120XP fans. Any issue with using those?


*1)* The maximum radiator width size on the bottom for your case is 145mm(+/-1mm) so any radiator under 145mm width will fit just fine. The EK-CoolStream CE 280 seem to be exactly 145mm wide so unless someone who actually mounted one in the Enthoo Primo bottom can confirm then you'd have to find out for yourself if the 280 fits.
FYI => If silence is your goal(low RPM fans) then a longer slimmer radiator will be better than a shorter thicker one (ex EK-CoolStream PE 360 better than EK-CoolStream XE 240) but either way I would suggest push&pull in the bottom if your budget allows it since there is deffinite improvement over just a single set of fans. Also, your case allows a 360mm radiator in the bottom without removing the HDD cages or a 480mm one if you do remove the bottom cage ( altough honestly ? it might be massive overkill for a CPU + single GPU loop xD)

*2)* I am not 100% sure since I've never had the oportunity to test it myself but the logical thing would be that the coolest liquid should flow over the CPU first (so Predator > CPU > GPU > Bottom Rad > Predator again) since that is the hardest to cool down. But then again I've also heard people say that it really doesen't matter since the liquid would eventualy reach a max temp and stay there but at the same time I've never actually seen anyone do proper testing like building to identical test systems but with reverse flow or something like that. (not with real components but with some heat generating testing tools to keep temperatures identical and avoid the silicon lottery temperature differences and get some real results).

*3)* Yes, unless you are a system tester and swap out components non-stop or if if you were planning on getting the pre-filled gpu block then quick diconects are more or less useless only restricting your coolant flow. The only place I would recommend anyone to use quickdisconets would be as a drain port as you said. Just check to see if the EK-AF Y-Splitter doesent' also limit/split the flow. Maybe a EK-AF T-Splitter would be best to keep coolant flow restriction to 0 ?

*4)*&*5)* Well ... I plan on using the black tubing like on the Predator and EK-Ekoolant EVO CLEAR to avoid any and all issues (and I also like the industrial rugged look of the tubing xD I think it matches the theme of the X99 Sabertooth perfectly ).
But since you want white coolant why not use EK-Ekoolant Pastel WHITE (concentrate 250mL) and just mix with 750mm of Distilled Water ? The Pastel already has biocides pre-mixed in there so you'd have no problem with that ?

*6)* From experience Phanteks makes great cases but lousy fans. I broke the motor&fan blades off of the frame from one of the stock 140mm fans that come with the Primo just by lightly pushing on the motor from behind while checking build quality. They also make engine noises (some, not all off them) and I'm not so sure they work too well in certain positions.
For fans I can honestly recomend: Noctua (if you can live with the color), EK-ER Extended Range, Fractal Design Venturi and BeQuiet(for case fans)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichP23*
> 
> I have the Primo as well as you can see by my post above. I would love to see pics of how it came out.
> 
> At first I didn't understand what you were saying about your issues with mounting it up top in push/pull configuration. Now I get exactly what you're saying and I'm having second thoughts. It basically negates that entire top fan tray/area. The one option I can think of is going with the 240 instead of 360 and mounting it in the front behind the intake fans... But would that still be a problem as you would have case > fan > predator fans > predator > fans, due to having the fans back to back like that?
> 
> If a front mount would work, then I'd mount another radiator up top and not put a rad on the bottom. Since the pump is the same in the 240 and 360, going with the 240 I should be able to put a bigger radiator up top than I was going to put on the bottom like I mentioned in my previous post.


I'll get some pictures later today when I have time and access to the camera









Well .. you can just remove the front 140mm fans since they would kinda be redundant then ? And then close (ghetto-tape it - there is black, nice looking tape) the open space around the Predators 120mm fans so that it only pulls air from outside the case and not recirculate air from the inside of the case (if you understand what I mean , english is my 3rd language







)
If you do mount it like this I would suggest going for EK-CoolStream *SE or PE* 480 for maximum cooling while also keeping the PC silent (radiators are very un-restrictive coolant-flow-wise so it won't be a problem). Also .. if you go SE you could easily just go for push OR pull and get plenty of performance. No need for push&pull.

BTW ... another option would be to just mount a Predator 360 in the top with its single set of fans(plenty of room if not going push&pull) and mount a 360/480 PE/XE radiator with push&pull in the bottom ? Cause the bottom radiator would still give you plenty of cooling and the main reason you want a predator is for the interegrated pump&reservoir right ? Honestly ? with a Predator 360 AND a 360/480 radiator you could go QUAD GPU's (if the pump could of powered that,which it can't) and still have plenty of cooling for everything







: ))


----------



## galletabah

Someone has painted his predator ?


----------



## NamelesONE

Here are the pictures I promised, and sorry if there are too many or too big or smth









*#1* Original configuration and fit (fans in pull):
     

*#2* Supremacy Evo + 3x EK-Vardar F4-120ER upgrade & case "modding"








       

*#3* Final Look and fit with everything installed:


----------



## mfknjadagr8

That's one of the kase king special colors isn't it?


----------



## NamelesONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> That's one of the kase king special colors isn't it?


No ideea what kase king is : )) ... its just a Phanteks Enthoo Primo Special Edition in Gold ... they also have Red , Green , White (reffering to the interior coloring , outiside they are all black). Its the same price and availability as the normal ones.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamelesONE*
> 
> No ideea what kase king is : )) ... its just a Phanteks Enthoo Primo Special Edition in Gold ... they also have Red , Green , White (reffering to the interior coloring , outiside they are all black). Its the same price and availability as the normal ones.


case king is a uk based company they had exclusivity to sick the gold and one other color I thought...perhaps that ran out


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Is there any mATX case that fits Predator 360?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Is there any mATX case that fits Predator 360?


I think the BitFenix Aegis might as it does support 360 rads, but there are better MATX cases around.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I think the BitFenix Aegis might as it does support 360 rads, but there are better MATX cases around.


You could fit four 360s in push/pull or more in a Core X9, huge case, ugly though.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1538271/thermaltake-core-x-case-owners-club-x1-x2-x9-x9-snow-ed


----------



## sWaY20

figure id post pics of mine...


----------



## Keisuk3

Quick question: Has there been any actual leaks since revision 1.1? Like with the loop itself and not in shipment. I'm wondering because i'm thinking about getting this for a build i will be doing in a couple of weeks. I searched this thread up to a month back, and the only thing i could find was a shipment leakage.

Thanks for any information;
Keisuk3


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keisuk3*
> 
> Quick question: Has there been any actual leaks since revision 1.1? Like with the loop itself and not in shipment. I'm wondering because i'm thinking about getting this for a build i will be doing in a couple of weeks. I searched this thread up to a month back, and the only thing i could find was a shipment leakage.
> 
> Thanks for any information;
> Keisuk3


Hello Keisuk3,

I am happy to officially confirm that there was no leaks reported with Revision 1.1. until today. Looking at the number of sold products from January on I am positive that we solved the leakage problems and we can finally get do to business of cooling the machines









Mark
EKWB CEO


----------



## NamelesONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Mark
> EKWB CEO


Uhm ... since you're actually the CEO maybe YOU can help with my post here http://www.overclock.net/t/1595478/phanteks-enthoo-primo-vs-watercooling-with-ek-ce140-single-radiator .

More specifically this question: "Would anyone know where to find the exact dimensions of the EK-XRES 100 Revo D5 PWM ? like , X x Y x Z of the pump , reservoir and mounting thingy. I want to make a model of it to test fit it as well : ))"

I really need to know the dimension so that I can aproximate if I can run the rubing to the radiator easily in the config I've drawn in the PC pic in that post. Also to know what kind of 90* or 45* fittings I need







... If YOU don't know the dimensions (or can't find out) then nobody knows : ))


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> figure id post pics of mine...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That a 780T?

TCO

EDIT: Nvm I see that it is a 760t.

Is the space above the motherboard of a 760t the same as a 780T?

TCO


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> That a 780T?
> 
> TCO
> 
> EDIT: Nvm I see that it is a 760t.
> 
> Is the space above the motherboard of a 760t the same as a 780T?
> 
> TCO


I'm not too sure, but I think the 780t has more space on top.


----------



## Dschijn

Got the matching backplate for my 980 Ti today:


----------



## Keisuk3

Thank you such much for your response! It's awesome not only to hear back from the company specifically, But the CEO them self. I have one quick question left: When you add an external reservoir to the loop, Is it okay to have run from the reservoir run though the cpu block then into the radiator? I ask this because it would simply make my loop a little more tidy,And because the Instillation guide left me scratching my head. Here is an example of what i mean using a tradition loop:


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keisuk3*
> 
> Thank you such much for your response! It's awesome not only to hear back from the company specifically, But the CEO them self. I have one quick question left: When you add an external reservoir to the loop, Is it okay to have run from the reservoir run though the cpu block then into the radiator? I ask this because it would simply make my loop a little more tidy,And because the Instillation guide left me scratching my head. Here is an example of what i mean using a tradition loop:


I can't imagine why that would be an issue. Some would say, maybe, that warm gpu water would go back through the pump and res, then in to the cpu block before hitting the rad again. Of course that's not how it works really. The water temp across the loop will equalize after a few cycles.


----------



## tiborrr12

Let's not forget, it takes ~280W to heat up water by 1°C (1K) at 1GPM (240L/h)!

Therefore, the temperature gain is such scenario is negligible.


----------



## hemon

Hi,

I'm wanted to buy the EK-Predator 360 but I've a question to the owner:

Did the pump or this water cooling makes any noise at idle?

Thank you.
C.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm wanted to buy the EK-Predator 360 but I've a question to the owner:
> 
> Did the pump or this water cooling makes any noise at idle?
> 
> Thank you.
> C.


I set the fans and pump at 35% at idle and can't hear it at all over the ambient noise in my place.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Did the pump or this water cooling makes any noise at idle?


The pump is PWM controlled (like the fans). So you can regulate both to be very quiet. In idle I let the pump run @25% which is inaudible and under load @65% which is still very quiet.
IF you want to let the pump run on a different PWM signal, you will need two 4-Pin PWM ports on your mainboard. E.g. CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT.


----------



## jericho2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Hello Keisuk3,
> 
> I am happy to officially confirm that there was no leaks reported with Revision 1.1. until today. Looking at the number of sold products from January on I am positive that we solved the leakage problems and we can finally get do to business of cooling the machines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark
> EKWB CEO


I bought the Predator 360 v. 1.1 and after reading this thread I don't even want it near my expensive system. I keep reading about pump failures, loud pump noise, pcb failures, not enough coolant in the AIO and leaks. All with v 1.1

I don't think you are ready to sell a product like this. I got away from years of custom water cooling to not deal with the hassles that come with it. So I went the AIO route and have been using Corsair but wanted more aggressive cooling. That's why I bought the Predator but now I am scared to use it after reading all these horror stories.


----------



## smke

I bought my predator 240 about a mounth ago and have had so far no issues


----------



## NamelesONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jericho2013*
> 
> I bought the Predator 360 v. 1.1 and after reading this thread I don't even want it near my expensive system. I keep reading about pump failures, loud pump noise, pcb failures, not enough coolant in the AIO and leaks. All with v 1.1
> 
> I don't think you are ready to sell a product like this. I got away from years of custom water cooling to not deal with the hassles that come with it. So I went the AIO route and have been using Corsair but wanted more aggressive cooling. That's why I bought the Predator but now I am scared to use it after reading all these horror stories.


The number of people that have these issues is VERY VERY low ... at least with the 1.1 Rev .... you need to keep in mind that 99% of the people who buy this AIO don't comment here since they don't have problems with them which is why you might get the feeling that there are a lot of problems when in fact there are not.

Since you already bought it why don't you just mount it outside of the case for testing with just the CPU block(which is very unlikely to leak) and test it while stressing the CPU ... if you can run the unit for 2-3 hours with the CPU 100% stressed in smth like Prime 95 or OCCT without issues then that should tell you if you have problems or not.

For stuff like the PCB you can test it without even mounting the thing. As for pump noises from air that also goes away. I changed the MX CPU block that comes standard with a Supremacy EVO and refilled it with new coolant and the pump made some noise 1-2 hours but now its all 100% silent.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jericho2013*
> 
> I bought the Predator 360 v. 1.1 and after reading this thread I don't even want it near my expensive system. I keep reading about pump failures, loud pump noise, pcb failures, not enough coolant in the AIO and leaks. All with v 1.1
> 
> I don't think you are ready to sell a product like this. I got away from years of custom water cooling to not deal with the hassles that come with it. So I went the AIO route and have been using Corsair but wanted more aggressive cooling. That's why I bought the Predator but now I am scared to use it after reading all these horror stories.


I got my Predator 360 about a month ago, with it and a prefilled GPU block my Titan X stays under 55C and my 5960x at 4.5GHZ. 4.4GHZ cache stress tests with RealBench under 75C, hovering around 70C most of the time, and it's whisper quiet.


----------



## emexci

has anyone tried using it with monoblock ?
monoblock cools also vrm's and available in ek shop for almost all high end z170 mobos. i consider buy it with monoblock after i finish my current setup.

predator 360 top
+ 240 radiator front
for 1 monoblock and gpu. but i need wait end of june for it.


----------



## galletabah

I will use acrylic tube with the predator
Do you think that will make noise?
Will I have a problems?


----------



## jericho2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> I will use acrylic tube with the predator
> Do you think that will make noise?
> Will I have a problems?


It shouldn't have any effect on noise but you will have to change all the fittings to multi link. The only problems could be if you don't know how to bend acryllic tubing.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jericho2013*
> 
> I bought the Predator 360 v. 1.1 and after reading this thread I don't even want it near my expensive system. I keep reading about pump failures, loud pump noise, pcb failures, not enough coolant in the AIO and leaks. All with v 1.1
> 
> I don't think you are ready to sell a product like this. I got away from years of custom water cooling to not deal with the hassles that come with it. So I went the AIO route and have been using Corsair but wanted more aggressive cooling. That's why I bought the Predator but now I am scared to use it after reading all these horror stories.


I had no issues including leaking with Rev 1 and again no problems with 1.1

Just install the thing and stop worrying.

I'd be willing to bet there's as many problems with every other AIO as this one. This is just a very active thread.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I had no issues including leaking with Rev 1 and again no problems with 1.1
> 
> Just install the thing and stop worrying.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet there's as many problems with every other AIO as this one. This is just a very active thread.


i can 5 in the corsair cooler clubs within 10 pages in, so yeah, this one isnt even as bad.


----------



## duckyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I had no issues including leaking with Rev 1 and again no problems with 1.1
> 
> Just install the thing and stop worrying.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet there's as many problems with every other AIO as this one. This is just a very active thread.


Exactly what this young man said. if you care to look at a thread about the switch H220-lines X and X2 you will probably never ever buy a prebuilt water cooler. At the end you have to think about all the other people that have good experiences with the product. people on this thread account for like 3% of people who have had problems and another 5% of people wanting to talk and brag about their gear and give info to the 5% people like you who are wanting to buy but seek info.

EKWB said themselves that any issues with their coolers had 7% returns due to manufacturing.
Plus if it is EKWB fault, they will go to ends meet and resolve the issue for you and compensate you if something was faulty.


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jericho2013*
> 
> It shouldn't have any effect on noise but you will have to change all the fittings to multi link. The only problems could be if you don't know how to bend acryllic tubing.


I have all the material
i work with acrylic previously but i never use a pump integrated in a radiator


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duckyboy*
> 
> Exactly what this young man said. if you care to look at a thread about the switch H220-lines X and X2 you will probably never ever buy a prebuilt water cooler. At the end you have to think about all the other people that have good experiences with the product. people on this thread account for like 3% of people who have had problems and another 5% of people wanting to talk and brag about their gear and give info to the 5% people like you who are wanting to buy but seek info.
> 
> EKWB said themselves that any issues with their coolers had 7% returns due to manufacturing.
> Plus if it is EKWB fault, they will go to ends meet and resolve the issue for you and compensate you if something was faulty.


Indeed. In fact you could almost extend that to ANY PC component! Read enough forums and you'd just play safe and buy a console haha! Most people post with problems and complaints... not often do you see someone exuding nothing but praise for an amazing and fault-free product, even though those people outnumber the former by many orders of magnitude.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duckyboy*
> 
> Exactly what this young man said. if you care to look at a thread about the switch H220-lines X and X2 you will probably never ever buy a prebuilt water cooler. At the end you have to think about all the other people that have good experiences with the product. people on this thread account for like 3% of people who have had problems and another 5% of people wanting to talk and brag about their gear and give info to the 5% people like you who are wanting to buy but seek info.
> 
> EKWB said themselves that any issues with their coolers had 7% returns due to manufacturing.
> Plus if it is EKWB fault, they will go to ends meet and resolve the issue for you and compensate you if something was faulty.


Thanks for the quote but I haven't been a young man for a long time







still nice to be called young once in a while though.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> figure id post pics of mine...


Was the third fan easy to install on the 760T? I want to do full push/pull but didn't get the chance to install the third fan on the predator. Will try over the weekend.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Was the third fan easy to install on the 760T? I want to do full push/pull but didn't get the chance to install the third fan on the predator. Will try over the weekend.


yup, went right in.


----------



## mytime34

Does anyone know if there are any cases that can fit dual Predator 360's in it, without modding?

I plan to do 2 360's in my H440, but I have to mod it


----------



## Dschijn

Maybe in the Define S? But that might get really tight. 360+240 will work for sure.


----------



## mytime34

I already have 2ea 360's


----------



## Dschijn

I will and measure that later in my Define S. Already have a 360 in the Frontand will check if another one could fit in the top.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mytime34*
> 
> Does anyone know if there are any cases that can fit dual Predator 360's in it, without modding?
> 
> I plan to do 2 360's in my H440, but I have to mod it


Thermaltake Core X9 will do both in push/pull. And they are not that expensive.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1538271/thermaltake-core-x-case-owners-club-x1-x2-x9-x9-snow-ed


----------



## mytime34

I like the thermaltake X9, and I could give two craps less if they stole the design from caselabs.

I know the caselabs are nice cases, but the cost is F'ing crazy

Plus I like that the X9 is stackable


----------



## criminal

Anyone know if the Predator 360 will fit in the top of the H440? The case supports 360 rad in the top or front, but I know the predator is a little larger than a standard radiator.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Anyone know if the Predator 360 will fit in the top of the H440? The case supports 360 rad in the top or front, but I know the predator is a little larger than a standard radiator.


Doesn't appear so. Sounds like it has potential to interfere with the 8 pin power cable at the top. Also depending on if the pump is on the right or left it interferes with either the io shield or the power reset and usb connections on the right. Even if you managed to squeeze it in there you will lose some drive cages.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Doesn't appear so. Sounds like it has potential to interfere with the 8 pin power cable at the top. Also depending on if the pump is on the right or left it interferes with either the io shield or the power reset and usb connections on the right. Even if you managed to squeeze it in there you will lose some drive cages.


I don't use the drive cages anyway. I know on EK's site it says it fits in the front if the usb 3.0 hub is removed, but has no mention of the top. Was hoping someone had actual experience with the cooler and the case.


----------



## mytime34

I tried mounting my 360 to the top inside, but it would not go due to the motherboard being in the way and my front mounted 360 is in the way (they will not fit together inside this case)

Tonight I am going to try and mod the case a little to mount the 360 on the top outside and see if that will work (the metal I have to cut out will be for the tubes to make it into the case.

I really like the H440 without the front and top panel on, has more of an industrial feel to it.
Once I add the 360 to the top I think it will look even better.


----------



## mytime34

I finally finished my 360 install and loop for my CPU and video cards

It is not pretty (at least for now) but it works.

I bought the colder.com quick disconnects and EK tubing and made my own prefilled GPU block
2ea R9 390s
2ea XSPC 290x water blocks
2ea XSPC bridges (blocks are in parallel)
EK black tubing
2ea Colder.com quick disconnect fittings

I put mounted the GPU blocks with the bridges, attached the EK tubing and than the Male and Female quick disconnects
Using the 2nd set of disconnects fittings, I used EK's clear fluid and a syringe and filled the tubing.
I would than make sure the tubes were in the up position and started rotating the GPU setup around to get the air bubbles out.
Took me about 10min or so, but after doing this a few times I was able to make the water level at both ends even.
I disconnected the 2nd set of fittings and plugged the setup into by 360
Upon powering up the pump, I heard no sloshing or gargling and my system was working.
I powered up the PC and it works great
(I do have to redo the piping due to the fitting and the tiny case, but it works.)

It is cooling the following system
I7-6700k (stock settings)
2ea R9 390s (stock settings)
Running Prime 95 and furmark, the loop never went a above 34c (the CPU was at 72c and the GPUs were at 55c)

I will post more pics, once I get some sleep.


----------



## Jyve

Anyone have any pics of a predator with an additional res (preferably cylinder) in a mid tower?


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Anyone have any pics of a predator with an additional res (preferably cylinder) in a mid tower?




From: http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread/4110_30#post_24926062

and



From: http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread/2460_30#post_24724966


----------



## ASAPscotty

Hey, all. Could anyone help me with flipping the Vardar fans in the EK Predator 360? Trying to switch to a front-mounted intake. I have the manual, but the wording is confusing me. It says that the zip-ties will needed to be cut (that part I understand), but then it says that it's crucial to keep the zip-ties in place when flipping the fans as there is also a washer attached to the zip-tie which is required to protect the screw from the radiator. How I understand this, is that I cut the zip ties, flip the fans, and then just use the washer portion of the left-over zip-ties to secure the fans back to the radiator? Any help would be greatly appreciated, trying to finally get my rig up and running.


----------



## Dschijn

The zip-ties on the Vadar cables can be cut, but the screws will have different length and it is important to use the screws on the exact same spot. That is because the radiator has some areas where longer screws could damage the rad.
I replaced the fans and even installed them on both sides (push/pull), but I can't remember any washer ^^


----------



## ASAPscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> The zip-ties on the Vadar cables can be cut, but the screws will have different length and it is important to use the screws on the exact same spot. That is because the radiator has some areas where longer screws could damage the rad.
> I replaced the fans and even installed them on both sides (push/pull), but I can't remember any washer ^^


So what they mean by "keeping the zip-ties in place" is just using the screw in the same spot that the washer was? I don't get why they would word that so poorly. And are you saying you don't use any washers? Thanks for the help though! I'm just trying to be really careful, don't want to damage this before I even use it as this will be my first WC build.


----------



## Dschijn

I am not sure, but I think if there is anything to be aware of, you will see it when you take it apart. Since I also use "shrouds" between the fan and radiator, I had to buy longer screws and couln't use the EK screws.
Just take it carefully apart and see for yourself. Flipping the fans should be easy.


----------



## ASAPscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> I am not sure, but I think if there is anything to be aware of, you will see it when you take it apart. Since I also use "shrouds" between the fan and radiator, I had to buy longer screws and couln't use the EK screws.
> Just take it carefully apart and see for yourself. Flipping the fans should be easy.


Yeah I already took it apart, but there's not much to see. I'm just trying to be cautious and understand EK's instructions here, so I can be sure not to damage my unit.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASAPscotty*
> 
> Yeah I already took it apart, but there's not much to see. I'm just trying to be cautious and understand EK's instructions here, so I can be sure not to damage my unit.


I had to flip the fans on my setup. Just spin the zip ties around the fan wires carefully. Then just make sure to put the screws back in the same location. It took a little work and the wires were not as neat as they were when I received it, but everything lined up correctly. Concerning the washers, I think the manual was referring to zip ties with the pass through for the screws being the "washer" since those screws are longer than the others.


----------



## ASAPscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I had to flip the fans on my setup. Just spin the zip ties around the fan wires carefully. Then just make sure to put the screws back in the same location. It took a little work and the wires were not as neat as they were when I received it, but everything lined up correctly. Concerning the washers, I think the manual was referring to zip ties with the pass through for the screws being the "washer" since those screws are longer than the others.


It looked like the zip-ties had to be cut, but I'll try flipping them and maneuvering the zip-ties into place. That seems pretty fool-proof. Thanks for the help!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASAPscotty*
> 
> It looked like the zip-ties had to be cut, but I'll try flipping them and maneuvering the zip-ties into place. That seems pretty fool-proof. Thanks for the help!


I thought they did too, but with some patience I finally managed to spin them. Good luck!


----------



## BrintaVett

Hey guys,

I have expanded my Predator 240 with an EK GPU block, radiator and seperate reservoir. All copper, except for the reservoir which has a stainless steel rod to connect the top and bottom (aquacomputer aqualis eco 100ml). I run demi water with a drop of Mayhems Biocide (copper sulfate?).

All is well (except for a fitting that's leaking on the out port of the pump but thats a minor issue, probably a bad o-ring). But some days ago I noticed there was still some air in the system. So I ran the pump full speed and started to rock my case back and forth and sideways. Then I looked at my GPU block (nickel plated, acrylic top) and noticed a light brownish stain on the nickel.

Is this something i should be worried about? Or is it normal tarnish/patina? Could it be the stainless steel or copper sulfate that reacts to the nickel? Temps are good, water in the reservoir looks crystal clear.


----------



## ASAPscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I thought they did too, but with some patience I finally managed to spin them. Good luck!


Thanks for the suggestion! It was definitely a pain, but with the right finesse I've got everything hooked up now.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrintaVett*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have expanded my Predator 240 with an EK GPU block, radiator and seperate reservoir. All copper, except for the reservoir which has a stainless steel rod to connect the top and bottom (aquacomputer aqualis eco 100ml). I run demi water with a drop of Mayhems Biocide (copper sulfate?).
> 
> All is well (except for a fitting that's leaking on the out port of the pump but thats a minor issue, probably a bad o-ring). But some days ago I noticed there was still some air in the system. So I ran the pump full speed and started to rock my case back and forth and sideways. Then I looked at my GPU block (nickel plated, acrylic top) and noticed a light brownish stain on the nickel.
> 
> Is this something i should be worried about? Or is it normal tarnish/patina? Could it be the stainless steel or copper sulfate that reacts to the nickel? Temps are good, water in the reservoir looks crystal clear.


Can you try to take a picture of it?


----------



## BrintaVett

Hope these are clear enough, it's the rather big smudge. There are more of these stains but more the size of the dot of marker.


----------



## BrintaVett

I gotta say, this block has been in my pc for 1 month now.

Edit:

I've had contact with Igor from EKWB customer support and he advised me to start an RMA procedure. Would be a pain in the ass to have to send it away but better safe than sorry.


----------



## ASAPscotty

Have everything up and running now, temps look good. 50 C under load at 4.4. The only problem that remains is a soft but very quick repetitive clicking sound coming from one of the Vardar fans. I'm not sure what the issue could be as upon first glance everything looks good. Any suggestions? Not sure if I should worry about it as it's still running perfectly normally. The click is very faint, and I can't even hear it when I have the front panel on my Evolv ATX (front mounted predator). Really just wondering what lengths I should go to go to fix this, RMAing the whole unit seems silly and a massive inconvenience.


----------



## vveeger

Beautiful build Dschijn congrats!
Thinking about building the same, just wonder about the benefits of push/pull vs single pull.
I need it quiet and cool not overclocking stressing the system. I see doubling the push-pull fans takes more air into the case but generates more noise.
Lowering fan speeds decreases airflow en decreases noise.
Could you explore a little about the benefits of doubling the fans you see?

Thanks in advance,
Vincent


----------



## Dschijn

Only push or only pull will do almost the same job








I just wanted to get the most out of it and still use just low rpms. My fans only run between 250-700rpm and create especially at idle a dead quiet system. With that low rpm I can still most enough air to provide good cooling and can overcome the airfilter and the radiators "resistance" better.


----------



## BrintaVett

I have a tip for people wanted to expand their predator loop. Do not use a fitting on the pump outlet with a thread longer than 4 mm!

I tried to replace the factory rotary fitting with a fixed one from EK which has a thread length of 4,5mm and this will stop on a rim on the inside of the pump outlet, not making a waterproof connection!


----------



## vveeger

re EK-Predator 360, I'm wondering, planning to install radiator/gpu cooling combo in the front of a Fractal Define S, is there a way to check the water level and if necessary add water without removing the cooling system from the case?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vveeger*
> 
> ...planning to install radiator/gpu cooling combo in the front of a Fractal Define S, is there a way to check the water level and if necessary add water without removing the cooling system from the case?


With the 360 in the front I can still access one of the fill ports. I think you would have to turn the whole PC case by 90° so that the fill port will face upwards and not to the front.
A "low level" of coolant should also be audible.
I think EK says that the Predator needs it's first maintenance after 5 years.


----------



## Alpina 7

OFF topic, but you guys are usually always active here and down to help a brother out


















So im frustrated. was messing around on the computer last night downloading some music and somehow i end up with some crazy Trojan virus that screws everything up to the point where i cant even reboot. spent a few hours and finally got windows back up and still issues. decided it was a good time to raid 0 and start fresh. saved all the files that are important to me and started the process.

Ok so i set the 2 SSD's to Raid 0 in my bios and attempted to re-install windows... but im running into a weird message when i try and install windows 10 pro...

it tells me its unable to install on the selected raid 0 drive? ok no problem, i created a partition and same crap. formatted it same crap...

so i figure i need to use the Intel tool so i try CNTRL+i .... Nothing.... CNTRL+v nothing.... i tried different combinations for an hour and couldn't figure it out and its making me frustrated. ive read of people having the same issue on X99 but they can all use the intel raid tool. i cant?

when i change the controller from Raid to ahci and try and install windows it gives me the option no problems... but I WANT RAID...

so im sure someone knows the simple fix to this i just need the help...

also when installing windows and it shows me that message it DOES give me the option to load a driver.. i tried inserting my motherboards driver cd into the computer but it says cant find drivers.... tried intels RSTe driver on a USB and nothing... am i missing something..

thanks for the help guys. TRULY APPRECIATED


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> OFF topic, but you guys are usually always active here and down to help a brother out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So im frustrated. was messing around on the computer last night downloading some music and somehow i end up with some crazy Trojan virus that screws everything up to the point where i cant even reboot. spent a few hours and finally got windows back up and still issues. decided it was a good time to raid 0 and start fresh. saved all the files that are important to me and started the process.
> 
> Ok so i set the 2 SSD's to Raid 0 in my bios and attempted to re-install windows... but im running into a weird message when i try and install windows 10 pro...
> 
> it tells me its unable to install on the selected raid 0 drive? ok no problem, i created a partition and same crap. formatted it same crap...
> 
> so i figure i need to use the Intel tool so i try CNTRL+i .... Nothing.... CNTRL+v nothing.... i tried different combinations for an hour and couldn't figure it out and its making me frustrated. ive read of people having the same issue on X99 but they can all use the intel raid tool. i cant?
> 
> when i change the controller from Raid to ahci and try and install windows it gives me the option no problems... but I WANT RAID...
> 
> so im sure someone knows the simple fix to this i just need the help...
> 
> also when installing windows and it shows me that message it DOES give me the option to load a driver.. i tried inserting my motherboards driver cd into the computer but it says cant find drivers.... tried intels RSTe driver on a USB and nothing... am i missing something..
> 
> thanks for the help guys. TRULY APPRECIATED


Try an older version of the RAID driver from your motherboard makers website. Sometimes that works.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Try an older version of the RAID driver from your motherboard makers website. Sometimes that works.


i looked on asus site and cant find any drivers for raid.... can you help me find the right one?

mine is an X99 pro 3.1
im going to update the bios meanwhile and see if that works


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> i looked on asus site and cant find any drivers for raid.... can you help me find the right one?
> 
> mine is an X99 pro 3.1
> im going to update the bios meanwhile and see if that works


http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/sata/IRST_V14_5_0_1081_WHQL.zip

Direct link, got to the /Driver/Disk/64Bit folder and copy everything there to USB.









Edit: Just not the .exe files.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/sata/IRST_V14_5_0_1081_WHQL.zip
> 
> Direct link, got to the /Driver/Disk/64Bit folder and copy everything there to USB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Just not the .exe files.


dude your a life saver... Weak reps for a week!

let you know what happens when i get home


----------



## smke

what windows verison are u running


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Try an older version of the RAID driver from your motherboard makers website. Sometimes that works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i looked on asus site and cant find any drivers for raid.... can you help me find the right one?
> 
> mine is an X99 pro 3.1
> im going to update the bios meanwhile and see if that works
Click to expand...

what windows verison are u running


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> what windows verison are u running


Windows 10 64Bit

on X99


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> what windows verison are u running
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 10 64Bit
> 
> on X99
Click to expand...

what driver are you looking for


----------



## Alpina 7

got it done!!!! I resolved the issue. ended up going into CSM nd setting every8thng to legacy and then disabled fast boot. I was then able to CNTRL+i and get everything done biggrin.gif

thanks so much for the help guys


----------



## Madmaxneo

Hello all,
I am looking to get the EK-XLC Predator 240 to mount at the bottom of my case and to cool my GPU. I see that I can change out the pump according to two posts on this page of this thread. I was wondering what you all would recommend. I understand that the pump that comes with the unit will do just fine for just one GPU but I am looking for the best possible temps under load and may be going with two or more GPUS over time.

FYI I plan on changing out the tubing and fittings to match what I already have in my case.


----------



## KickAssCop

Stupid question but can EK do the following. I already have 360 predator connected to my CPU and one of the classified cards.

I only need another Predator 240 with QDC and a waterblock for my other Classified card. Can I request EK to put the Predator 240 w/ the waterblock without the CPU block and reduce price?

I do believe many people will love this stuff if they can add a full EK loop in SLi using the AIO Predator rather than having to take off the second CPU block and doing the loop themselves.

Is the above possible?


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Stupid question but can EK do the following. I already have 360 predator connected to my CPU and one of the classified cards.
> 
> I only need another Predator 240 with QDC and a waterblock for my other Classified card. Can I request EK to put the Predator 240 w/ the waterblock without the CPU block and reduce price?
> 
> I do believe many people will love this stuff if they can add a full EK loop in SLi using the AIO Predator rather than having to take off the second CPU block and doing the loop themselves.
> 
> Is the above possible?


I'd email them and ask, honestly I think they might. They let me mail my GPU block I already had to them to get prefilled and qdc added for only the price of adding it when buying a block new, so $30. They ended up sending me a brand new block prefilled in a sealed box. Since I had to wait so long BC of that backorder, they sent a backplate and some CPU block LEDs. Their customer service is incredible IMO.


----------



## KickAssCop

Hot damn. Ok, I will see if they entertain.


----------



## albertoink

Hi, I am planning to build a water cooling pc and im new with it. I have a sketch of what will be look like of my water cooling build.
I just want to know if my plan is in the right track in terms of water flow? My biggest confusion/problem is, is it okay to connect the loop in the back of the radiator or that hole there is for filling port of the coolant only?


----------



## Dschijn

Why do you want to use the Predator, if you are already going to make a custom loop out of it?!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I'd email them and ask, honestly I think they might. They let me mail my GPU block I already had to them to get prefilled and qdc added for only the price of adding it when buying a block new, so $30. They ended up sending me a brand new block prefilled in a sealed box. Since I had to wait so long BC of that backorder, they sent a backplate and some CPU block LEDs. Their customer service is incredible IMO.


I have already asked that and their answer was they were unable to. I am also going to use the EK-XLC Predator 240 for my GPU which is why I asked about upgrading the pump above.


----------



## jericho2013

I swapped out my motherboard for a new one. I noticed the copper base of the cpu block was indented/scratched with the outline of the processor. I guess the copper is pretty soft. I installed it correctly with the correct amount of TIM and hand tightened the lock down thumbscrews until they stopped as instructed. It hasn't affected the temps on the new board since the hot area where the TIM is on the block was not blemished at all. Just the outside imprint of the cpu top. Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jericho2013*
> 
> I swapped out my motherboard for a new one. I noticed the copper base of the cpu block was indented/scratched with the outline of the processor. I guess the copper is pretty soft. I installed it correctly with the correct amount of TIM and hand tightened the lock down thumbscrews until they stopped as instructed. It hasn't affected the temps on the new board since the hot area where the TIM is on the block was not blemished at all. Just the outside imprint of the cpu top. Has anyone seen this before?


usually this occurs when the edges of the cpu are higher than the center and the block is much more flat...or when tightened down too much on each screw at a time or in the wrong pattern...my 8320 did this with the correct pattern and tightening ritual because its center was concave...my 8320e did not applying exactly the same way...as long as temperatures aren't affected there's nothing to worry about..


----------



## BrintaVett

Props for EK! Within a week of starting my RMA, I have received the replacement copper block for my GTX970 waterblock.


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albertoink*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I am planning to build a water cooling pc and im new with it. I have a sketch of what will be look like of my water cooling build.
> I just want to know if my plan is in the right track in terms of water flow? My biggest confusion/problem is, is it okay to connect the loop in the back of the radiator or that hole there is for filling port of the coolant only?


Don't do this. By using this port you will bypass half of the radiator, effectively halving the cooling performance of the unit.


----------



## vveeger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Also got my prefilled waterblock today. Awesome temps and still very quiet. Installed an 140mm eLoop in the back to get rid of the warm air in the case.
> NF-F12 fans on the Predator are running between 350-700rpm and the eLoop with 500-800rpm. Found a nice and quiet noise spot for the pump at 60% PWM.
> 
> i7 5820k @ 4.5GHz (1.25v)
> GTX 980 Ti @ 1400MHz


Hi Dschijn,
still looking at your build for my reference, wondering:
would there be room at the bottom of the radiator (as the lowest level of the cooling system) for an outlet enabling draining and refreshing the system leaving all in place?


----------



## Dschijn

The 360 has two drain/fill ports. In this orientation one is in the top facing the front and can be accessed by removing the front of the Define S.
The 2nd port is at the bottom of this config and facing down (currently not accessable). Let me check... maybe there is a way to mount the rad in the front higher resulting in more clearance in the bottom (maybe for a 90° angled fitting?!).

Edit: Well... the USB 3 cables from the front panel are restricting the rad to be mounted higher. If you can remove them or bend them you might have bit more than 25mm clearance below the rad.
Or you drill a hole in the case


----------



## a5thshinobi

Is it possible to remove the pump that's attached to the radiator and move it somewhere else? I'm thinking about purchasing that Lian Li Desk PC case and from the looks of it, the spots for the radiator are in a angled and i think they might affect the pumping.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5thshinobi*
> 
> Is it possible to remove the pump that's attached to the radiator and move it somewhere else? I'm thinking about purchasing that Lian Li Desk PC case and from the looks of it, the spots for the radiator are in a angled and i think they might affect the pumping.


It is I believe. The whole thing is modular. How to do it I don't know though.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5thshinobi*
> 
> Is it possible to remove the pump that's attached to the radiator and move it somewhere else? I'm thinking about purchasing that Lian Li Desk PC case and from the looks of it, the spots for the radiator are in a angled and i think they might affect the pumping.


No it's not possible since it's part of the radiator assembly.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> No it's not possible since it's part of the radiator assembly.


But you can change the pump as has been stated before on this thread. Would not not be able to install some kind of tubing connection to ensure it still connects?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> But you can change the pump as has been stated before on this thread. Would not not be able to install some kind of tubing connection to ensure it still connects?


only if that tube is in the exact shape of the pump head


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> only if that tube is in the exact shape of the pump head


More the fittings, but yeah. Though I am not sure if you can put fittings in those areas.....


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> More the fittings, but yeah. Though I am not sure if you can put fittings in those areas.....


you're missing the point the pump doesn't connect the same way as an external pump is mounted with a gasket (pretty sure its topless) which means even if you replaced it you would need a head for the pump you took out unless I'm wrong about it being topless


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> you're missing the point the pump doesn't connect the same way as an external pump is mounted with a gasket (pretty sure its topless) which means even if you replaced it you would need a head for the pump you took out unless I'm wrong about it being topless


I was thinking there may be a way to connect some kind of adapter for the fittings. I do not own one of these units yet but it is nest on my list right there with the 1080 gpu.


----------



## a5thshinobi

Damn, well here's what I want to do.

I want to get a standing desk from Lian Li.

From the looks at it, the Predator 360 can only fit at this one spot and it's angled. The second thing is this spot they have it at is really far away from the actual CPU, is it possible to get to get longer tubes?

Here's where you can put a radiator in the Lian Li DK-04


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I was thinking there may be a way to connect some kind of adapter for the fittings. I do not own one of these units yet but it is nest on my list right there with the 1080 gpu.


it's designed to be an expandable clc...if you wanted the pump seperate they have a kit specifically for that...with the same rad pump and fans iirc..the only issue there is that it's not prefilled and maintenance free for that period of time you get to maintain it every six months to a year and there isn't an integrated hub but...if you are willing to remove the pump you might as well go that route anyway because you'll be doing the same thing and making it harder on yourself


----------



## jakaa1991

Will the 360 xlc predator fit i n the front of a fractal design r5? Has anyone done it?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakaa1991*
> 
> Will the 360 xlc predator fit i n the front of a fractal design r5? Has anyone done it?


It works in the Define S. Since they are similar it should be possible! Why not consider the top?


----------



## jakaa1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> It works in the Define S. Since they are similar it should be possible! Why not consider the top?


I heard opening the top up will affect how much noise is produced by the case and allow dust to get into the case?


----------



## Dschijn

But the R5 just has a filter for 2x140mm in the front...


----------



## d0mmie

.


----------



## jakaa1991

Where does it say it will fit in the front of a r5?


----------



## jakaa1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> But the R5 just has a filter for 2x140mm in the front...


That is very true i didn't think of that. Should i just get some dust filters then? will it affect performance with the fans pulling air from inside the case and trying to expel out of dust filters?


----------



## Dschijn

Well I am not so positive about the idea with a 360 in the front of the R5.
I think it could work, but it is not best/prettiest solution.
With the pump and fans at low rpm you should also be comfortable with it in the top (maybe with some 140mm magnetic filter).
Another option would be to switch to the Define S.


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakaa1991*
> 
> Where does it say it will fit in the front of a r5?


I'm sorry for some reason I read that as Define S. That was a complete brain fart on my part


----------



## iammurphy

What is everyone doing on there 360 for push pull in terms of wiring for the extra fans, and what screws to use


----------



## Dschijn

I am using a 8 port PWM hub/splitter from Phobya to controll my 6 fans on the 360. Using plain and simple y-splitter cable should work as well to increase the amount of ports on the EK hub.
I chose to use the Phobya to keep the EK pump on the EK hub (with SATA power) and the Phobya hub on a different PWM signal on the mainboard. By that I can control the pump and fans with different speeds.

Edit: Screws must be M4 (metric) and not UNC!


----------



## iammurphy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> I am using a 8 port PWM hub/splitter from Phobya to controll my 6 fans on the 360. Using plain and simple y-splitter cable should work as well to increase the amount of ports on the EK hub.
> I chose to use the Phobya to keep the EK pump on the EK hub (with SATA power) and the Phobya hub on a different PWM signal on the mainboard. By that I can control the pump and fans with different speeds.
> 
> Edit: Screws must be M4 (metric) and not UNC!


How long? do you have a link to were they can be ordered


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> I am using a 8 port PWM hub/splitter from Phobya to controll my 6 fans on the 360. Using plain and simple y-splitter cable should work as well to increase the amount of ports on the EK hub.
> I chose to use the Phobya to keep the EK pump on the EK hub (with SATA power) and the Phobya hub on a different PWM signal on the mainboard. By that I can control the pump and fans with different speeds.
> 
> Edit: Screws must be M4 (metric) and not UNC!


On the two screw holes on the end where the pump is use 28MM M4 screws or a couple small washers or you'll bend the metal frame holding the pump. I bought 30MM M4 screws and used a few small rubber washers on those two screws holes for push/pull.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iammurphy*
> 
> How long? do you have a link to were they can be ordered


I bought them in a shop in Germany, guess that will not help you








Length is a problem, please read the next quote and answer!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> On the two screw holes on the end where the pump is use 28MM M4 screws or a couple small washers or you'll bend the metal frame holding the pump. I bought 30MM M4 screws and used a few small rubber washers on those two screws holes for push/pull.


Exactly! Luckly I didn't damage anything because I realized the problem.
The free space under the thread on the rad should be more than 5mm. With 25mm thick fans, 30mm long screws should be fine. I used rubber washers to reduce vibrations and to reduce the length of the screw pointing towards the rad.
Like KedarWolf said, be extremly careful with the screws close to the pump. 30mm long will NOT work, unless you use washer/nuts on the fan side to reduce the effective length of the screw.
Another option would be to cut the screws into shorter length, because I doubt that 28mm M4 screws are easy to find. In general they come in +5mm (or even +10mm) length steps (10, 15, 20, 25, 30,...).

Edit: If you take a look at the picture of my setup, you can see that the two top screws are "sticking out" a bit more than the others. That is because I used nuts to reduce their length.
http://cdn.overclock.net/6/60/900x900px-LL-607c8496_Foto11.04.16184340.jpeg


----------



## KedarWolf

I have a Predator 360 with one of my Titan X's in the loop. I'm at 4.6GHZ CPU, 4.4GHZ cache at 1.287v, 1.234v respectively and 26 minutes into a RealBench run using 64GB of memory I'm hovering between 59-73C CPU cores on my 5960x according to Core Temp.

But this is with the pump and fans in push/pull at 100% at 60C for stress testing purposes. When I'm gaming the normally run between 35-60%. 35% at 45C. 60% at 55C.

CPU never goes higher then 55C gaming anyways so it always whisper quiet, almost always running at the 35%.

I highly recommend the 360 now they got the bugs out.


----------



## coqqy

Hi guys, recently i just bought an ek predator 360 for my define s. i'm thinking of expanding the loop with another 360 stacking with the predator. has anyone done this ? or add another 360 on top but i'm worried that it would be too tight to fit. anyway this is my build now


----------



## Vesimas

Asking for a friend: someone know if you can put a 360 push/pull on top of the Define S or 760T or 780T?? TY


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesimas*
> 
> Asking for a friend: someone know if you can put a 360 push/pull on top of the Define S or 760T or 780T?? TY


Here you can see on pictures how the 360 fits into the Define S: http://www.ekwb.com/predator/case-compatibility-list/
I would say: I fits in the top with push/pull!


----------



## roccotheoc

Hello overclockers,

I'm new to this forum so this might be in the wrong section.

I was wondering what kind of temps others are getting using the predator 360 in combination with the i7 6700k.
I'm getting the following results using the intel XTU stress test.



but use any software you wan't as long as you send settings so I can compare


----------



## Dschijn

If the CPU is not delidded, the temp would be great.


----------



## roccotheoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> If the CPU is not delidded, the temp would be great.


and what are good aida64/prime95 temps? using this cooler?


----------



## Dschijn

I think you need to see it from another perspective. If I am right, you are only cooling the CPU with the Predator 360. We both know that the cooler should easily cool your CPU. So anything below 75°C is still good for long time loads.

But the problem is that cooling could/should be better. That can have AFAIK 2 reasons.
1. thermal paste or pressure of the cooler are not good
or (the more likely reason)
2. Your CPU is not a golden one and tends to heat up because of the thermal paste under the heat spreader of the CPU.

So please check if the voltage is fine for the CPU, AUTO options in the BIOS tend to make it too much.
Delidding is an option to get far better temperatures.


----------



## bluedevil

Trying to figure something out, how thick is just the radiator on the EK Predator 240/360?

All I can find is 68mm with fans. So I think 68-25 = 43mm?


----------



## Medusa666

So, I', considering getting a Predator 360, but I got an Enthoo Pro case, and I don't think that it will fit in the top of it togheter with the X99 Godlike motherboard.

Do any of you fine gentlemen have any recommendation for a case that can accomodate a E-ATX mobo with large heatsinks and this radiator?

In general, would you say that it is worth moving to Predator 360 from a Noctua NH-D15?

Many thanks!


----------



## roccotheoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> So, I', considering getting a Predator 360, but I got an Enthoo Pro case, and I don't think that it will fit in the top of it togheter with the X99 Godlike motherboard.
> 
> Do any of you fine gentlemen have any recommendation for a case that can accomodate a E-ATX mobo with large heatsinks and this radiator?
> 
> In general, would you say that it is worth moving to Predator 360 from a Noctua NH-D15?
> 
> Many thanks!


well if you don't mind the price then go with case labs!


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Trying to figure something out, how thick is just the radiator on the EK Predator 240/360?
> 
> All I can find is 68mm with fans. So I think 68-25 = 43mm?


That should be right. The problem is that on the stock fan side is also the pump and reservoir and you can't slim it down to 43mm.


----------



## KickAssCop

When can we expect new version of the Predator line?


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> When can we expect new version of the Predator line?


The last half of the year has been up and down for the Predator line, we gathered a lot of good inputs from customers and also we learned a lot from the Recall. As expected we are contemplating improvements and new models, even new business options. Still, we do not want to rush anything so I can tell you only this ... Take it easy during Summer, there is not much going on


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Take it easy during Summer, there is not much going on


Good because i just ordered my 360


----------



## mrdouble99

Well, i wanted to fill my EKWB Predator 360 since i was hearing air in the system, but only to find out that the plug on the reservoir doesn't unscrew, maybe it's when EK change the Oring ?

I will contact them to see what they can do.


----------



## Z00M

I bought an EK Predator 240. Man, that thing was a piece o' crap. Leaked like Ancient Greek fountain.
EK customer Service told me it was my fault and wanted me to pay for replacement parts, shipping, and fix it myself. Ha ha. Pulling that thing out of a Manta case 2 times and having to dismantle the entire build to do so was a nightmare. It's listed as " fully expandable and customizable" but what they don't tell you is, if you do just that, you void your warranty. That's what I was told. $200+ down the tube. They have had to recall these once already because of leaks and have plenty of refurbs for sale at their site. Anyhow, hairline cracks in pump discharge was problem and I never touched the fitting on that until I noticed it leaking. Chucked that turd in garbage and bought new equipment.


----------



## Dschijn

Well,... did you test it before modding it?


----------



## Z00M

That's irrelevant when you market an item as "fully expandable and customizable". The part was defective regardless wether I shortened the tubes at the Waterblock or not. That has not a thing to do with the pump discharge. That being said either way it would have leaked being defective. What if I did customize it first? That's the whole pretence under which this unit is marketed and what is supposed to make it better than the rest even though it cools worse than h110 and cost nearly twice as much. It was defective and garbage and EK didn't even remotely try to make it right.. You can spend your money on whatever ya like but the photos don't lie... It was junk.
I'm not saying they are all junk but having to recall once already, no customer service help, and voiding your warranty by doing what they market the unit to be for is sketchy... so spend $200 on it and if it's a leaky piece trash just chuck it and call it a day because EK won't help you.


----------



## Desolutional

I wonder if there's ever going to be a price drop or sale during summer? I'd really love to get one of the 360s now that all the initial batch issues have more or less been worked out, but the price seems to be rather steep here in the UK (£200) in comparison to Corsair (£100) or NZXT (£107) brands. I assume the EK 360 is pretty much bug free and doing well in production now.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z00M*
> 
> That's irrelevant when you market an item as "fully expandable and customizable". The part was defective regardless wether I shortened the tubes at the Waterblock or not. That has not a thing to do with the pump discharge. That being said either way it would have leaked being defective. What if I did customize it first? That's the whole pretence under which this unit is marketed and what is supposed to make it better than the rest even though it cools worse than h110 and cost nearly twice as much. It was defective and garbage and EK didn't even remotely try to make it right.. You can spend your money on whatever ya like but the photos don't lie... It was junk.
> I'm not saying they are all junk but having to recall once already, no customer service help, and voiding your warranty by doing what they market the unit to be for is sketchy... so spend $200 on it and if it's a leaky piece trash just chuck it and call it a day because EK won't help you.


that's funny because I've seen dozens of people get help here and even had components replaced that were damaged....I can only assume you used the same attitude you brought here...expanding the unit doesn't void your warranty even the ceo said so here before....who knows....proper leak testing would have prevented install and reinstall issues...I also find it off you never posted a picture of the leaking or faulty part just some which towels stained with coolant....most people would say "here is the issue"


----------



## Z00M

About 3 or 4 hairline cracks in that bad boy.
You know what happens when you "assume" correct?
I have an email from customer support stating that because I used a different Waterblock and changed the tubing I damaged the unit and voided the warranty. All I am saying is my unit was junk and with a recall on the shelf I obviously wasn't the only person who unwrapped an expensive turd. Take it however ya like.
And I can tell ya what I do know... The Airplex radical I am replacing the Predator with... Probably won't leak all over the place and will out cool the predator by a looooooong shot.. I no longer care what EK "may" have done... That's like wishing for wishes. I went to customer support and their initial response was we will sell you replacement parts and you can fix it yourself... Then it became well it's your fault and you voided the warranty... I don't even care if I care. Just want to lay the facts out before someone dumps 200 of there hard earned money just to be disappointed.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z00M*
> 
> 
> About 3 or 4 hairline cracks in that bad boy.
> You know what happens when you "assume" correct?
> I have an email from customer support stating that because I used a different Waterblock and changed the tubing I damaged the unit and voided the warranty. All I am saying is my unit was junk and with a recall on the shelf I obviously wasn't the only person who unwrapped an expensive turd. Take it however ya like.
> And I can tell ya what I do know... The Airplex radical I am replacing the Predator with... Probably won't leak all over the place and will out cool the predator by a looooooong shot.. I no longer care what EK "may" have done... That's like wishing for wishes. I went to customer support and their initial response was we will sell you replacement parts and you can fix it yourself... Then it became well it's your fault and you voided the warranty... I don't even care if I care. Just want to lay the facts out before someone dumps 200 of there hard earned money just to be disappointed.


well your experience is one of many...last estimates put rma percentages less than 5 percent even with the recall.. that's not horrible...sad to hear anytime anyone gets a bad deal but what I've seen here and other places that is not the norm from ek customer service.....but yes the airplex is a greal rad but you still need pump and res and tubing so half price is a stretch....I'd like to hear the ek rep here on if changing cpu blocks voids the warranty...we've seen them day countless times tubing and such is a preference


----------



## Z00M

I may sound harsh but it is only disappointment. Quite honestly I chose EK because of their rep for having solid merch. I was only stating that I have had a horrible experience with this product just as other may have find it the holy grail of AIO's but the playing field should be fair so potential customers are aware there may be a downside....or not. This unit just left a sour taste in my mouth and that customer service... Good lord that guy went in circles for nine emails and hey... What do they expect? I bought a $200 paperweight, shattered two custom made acrylic PSU covers, damaged a lot things pulling everything apart twice... Not all their fault and not all mine either... When you buy a product listed as "Premium"... And pay the premium price... Premium is what you expect. Not asking much, just what I paid for. That's just fair. Asking a customer to pay for replacement parts, shipping, and fix it themselves? That's not premium... I can get that off the bottom shelf. So yeah, I am salty.
"If" the Predator worked as advertised, I think it's a phenomenal deal. Two Varder fans, Supremacy MX block, the ZMT tubing (I only have great things to say about this tubing, it's just flat out amazing), the ddc 3.1 pump, 4 compression fittings and a rad with PWM splitter... Yeah that's a good deal... No one can deny it. Mine however just was not a good deal at all.
I plan to recycle the Vardar fans and bought an XSPC ddc top to recycle the Predator pump. The rest went out with yesterday's garbage. Well, except the Waterblock... I will fleabay that, it's completely new and unused.
Apologies to anyone offended but I was just sharing my personal experience.


----------



## sect

hey guys, hoping someone here might be able to help or point me in the right direction with a couple of things.

First issue, the hub that came with my 360 stopped working. To circumvent this niggle I hooked the fans up and have them connected via PWM to the CPU header - no problems here. The pump on the other hand has given me quite a few hassles.

I've swapped it around various fan headers including the dedicated water pump header on my mobo (asus z170 sabertooth) and it'll work for the most part, but every few days when waking from sleep or start up it just wont spin up, and the only thing that will get her spinning again is me going into the UFEI to reset all BIOS prefs and redo the whole system fan profiles (sometimes I have to change the hub it's connected to). Something I haven't tried (I dont think anyway, I've tried lots of stuff) is to have it set to DC instead of PWM and have a constant voltage. I guess my question is does the pump need a minimum signal strength to reliably start up? Are there some PWM/fan profile caveats to avoid altogether for the pump component?

Second possible issue, my cpu temps fluctuate somewhat (under the normal predator operational status). I'm talking when idle and in Windows. They'll vary by 10 degrees up and down with nothing open or happening. I'm getting these readings from MSI After Burner. When looking at the temps in the UFEI the curve sits on a stable 24 degrees, so I suspect if there is a problem it's happening in the OS somehow.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sect*
> 
> hey guys, hoping someone here might be able to help or point me in the right direction with a couple of things.
> 
> First issue, the hub that came with my 360 stopped working. To circumvent this niggle I hooked the fans up and have them connected via PWM to the CPU header - no problems here. The pump on the other hand has given me quite a few hassles.
> 
> I've swapped it around various fan headers including the dedicated water pump header on my mobo (asus z170 sabertooth) and it'll work for the most part, but every few days when waking from sleep or start up it just wont spin up, and the only thing that will get her spinning again is me going into the UFEI to reset all BIOS prefs and redo the whole system fan profiles (sometimes I have to change the hub it's connected to). Something I haven't tried (I dont think anyway, I've tried lots of stuff) is to have it set to DC instead of PWM and have a constant voltage. I guess my question is does the pump need a minimum signal strength to reliably start up? Are there some PWM/fan profile caveats to avoid altogether for the pump component?
> 
> Second possible issue, my cpu temps fluctuate somewhat (under the normal predator operational status). I'm talking when idle and in Windows. They'll vary by 10 degrees up and down with nothing open or happening. I'm getting these readings from MSI After Burner. When looking at the temps in the UFEI the curve sits on a stable 24 degrees, so I suspect if there is a problem it's happening in the OS somehow.


I know that the pump is a pwm pump may want to contact ek or asus you can try hooking the fan up to the cpu fan header and hook up fans on cpu opt header make shure the cpu header is set to pwm


----------



## Mr0czny

@ ZOOM




you could ask for replacement part. 5 minutes with torx and allen keys and it works again


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> The last half of the year has been up and down for the Predator line, we gathered a lot of good inputs from customers and also we learned a lot from the Recall. As expected we are contemplating improvements and new models, even new business options. Still, we do not want to rush anything so I can tell you only this ... Take it easy during Summer, there is not much going on


Thanks for the update. I hope you are contemplating developing a predator to be coupled ONLY with your graphics card blocks. I do believe there is a huge market for it. You can already even have my money if you want lol.


----------



## Z00M

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> @ ZOOM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you could ask for replacement part. 5 minutes with torx and allen keys and it works again


I did ask for a replacement part. They wanted me to pay for it and shipping. I am certainly not going to pay to replace a defective part on a unit that has only run for 2 minutes. Frankly, that should just be a warranty issue.... But Apparntly I voided my warranty by changing the hoses and using a different Waterblock... That made me mad because here he was telling me to disassemble the entire unit and fix it myself, yet chopping the hoses a bit and using a different block voids my warranty???? He just kept going in circles and pissing me off. So I chalked it up. No worries. Again.. If ya want a "premium" unit you have to tear apart, pay for replacement pieces and shipping, and wait around, and fix it yourself... This is the unit for you. LoL


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z00M*
> 
> I did ask for a replacement part. They wanted me to pay for it and shipping. I am certainly not going to pay to replace a defective part on a unit that has only run for 2 minutes. Frankly, that should just be a warranty issue.... But Apparntly I voided my warranty by changing the hoses and using a different Waterblock... That made me mad because here he was telling me to disassemble the entire unit and fix it myself, yet chopping the hoses a bit and using a different block voids my warranty???? He just kept going in circles and pissing me off. So I chalked it up. No worries. Again.. If ya want a "premium" unit you have to tear apart, pay for replacement pieces and shipping, and wait around, and fix it yourself... This is the unit for you. LoL


I can see that as being frustrating...by all means I take no offense....customer service can win you business and repeat business...there are a few companies I buy from that may not be "the best" at everything but they've won my business through good customer service...good customer service in by one company seen a 500 dollar return the next time I needed watercooling parts...it's very important...


----------



## Z00M

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I can see that as being frustrating...by all means I take no offense....customer service can win you business and repeat business...there are a few companies I buy from that may not be "the best" at everything but they've won my business through good customer service...good customer service in by one company seen a 500 dollar return the next time I needed watercooling parts...it's very important...


I couldn't agree with you more. We have already started gathering some of the accoutrements for an X99 / 1080 SLI build we plan to start on in the fall. The original plan was to use EK hardware exclusively. We have since reconsidered and started acquiring Bitspower fittings instead. It s what it is.


----------



## nycgtr

Ek makes great blocks, reservoirs, and all in one pump/res. My 2 loops have mostly EK hardware. I was using all EK fittings but I've had more than my fairshare of problems with them. The compression fittings feel cheap as hell (compared to enzotech, bitspower, xspc) Also, Ive had more leaks with EK rotarys then any other brand ( 0 to date tbh). I will buy Ek blocks, radiators (although I really can't help but feel they are just dressed up versions of so so radiators) XSPC has gotten really amazing recently when it comes to their watercooling gear, but their blocks are ass ugly. However, I really feel EK should start following Bitspower in including backplates. I always have 2 or 3 way sli and paying 120 to 150 for backplates is a joke.


----------



## darkwizard

Hey guys, bought a predator 360 yesterday and installed it on a H440 NZXT, anyone has a baseline on temps for a 3770k at 4,5ghz 1.250v .


----------



## ht_addict

Just bought and installed my Predator 360 to replace my Corsair H110i GTX. Much nicer unit and way quieter than the Corsair. Idle temps are lower than the Corsair and it looks like its running 3-5 digress lower during work loads. Got it mainly for the expandability cause I went to put blocks on my Sapphire Fury X's. Anyone buy the prefilled blocks for their GPU's? think the 360 can handle a I7-5930k and Dual Fury X's?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Just bought and installed my Predator 360 to replace my Corsair H110i GTX. Much nicer unit and way quieter than the Corsair. Idle temps are lower than the Corsair and it looks like its running 3-5 digress lower during work loads. Got it mainly for the expandability cause I went to put blocks on my Sapphire Fury X's. Anyone buy the prefilled blocks for their GPU's? think the 360 can handle a I7-5930k and Dual Fury X's?


When I get another 360 I'm going to mod the second one for just my two Titan X's and the first for my 5960x. Don't think two GPUs and an I7 is really workable.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> When I get another 360 I'm going to mod the second one for just my two Titan X's and the first for my 5960x. Don't think two GPUs and an I7 is really workable.


It is workable but probably advisable to add another rad to the loop. I am not sure if the predator's pump can handle another rad. I know at least one other AIO that can handle a second rad easily and cool the CPU and 2 GPU's, but it's not EK so not right for this thread.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> When I get another 360 I'm going to mod the second one for just my two Titan X's and the first for my 5960x. Don't think two GPUs and an I7 is really workable.


I was thinking the same. What parts are needed for the mod(GPU compression fittings, Multi GPU connectors and some tubing?)


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> I was thinking the same. What parts are needed for the mod(GPU compression fittings, Multi GPU connectors and some tubing?)


I'd just buy two prefilled GPU blocks with QDCs, remove the CPU block from the 360 and hook up a hose from one of the prefilled GPU blocks directly to the 360, cut a length of your own hose for that if you need to, then you'll have the quick disconnects.

I would drain the 360 and GPU block you're hooking the hose direct to the 360 though. If you search this thread and need another QDC connector (I don't think you would though, just use existing ones with 360 and prefilled blocks) there are posts where you can buy them from suppliers.









To me this way makes most sense, you have the QDCs and no need to flush out RADs and blocks etc. like a custom water cooling build. Just drain and refill. I'd have some extra coolant of the same type to top up the radiator so you don't have any air in the system though.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z00M*
> 
> I bought an EK Predator 240. Man, that thing was a piece o' crap. Leaked like Ancient Greek fountain.
> EK customer Service told me it was my fault and wanted me to pay for replacement parts, shipping, and fix it myself. Ha ha.Chucked that turd in garbage and bought new equipment.


Thanks, spilled some coffee


----------



## alphadecay

Anyone here have a comparison of temps for me? I recently got a Predator 360, but the temps aren't that much better than my old Nepton 240m. Using a 6700K @ 4.7ghz, with 1.355V. Thermal paste is Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, and I've already remounted the block about 3 times, each with varying amounts of paste and applications. My current best temps are at a maximum of 74C using the x264 test from the overclocking thread for Skylake, and averages around 70-72C. Fan curve is set to 60% at 60C, and 85% at 75C.

Is there something here that I'm missing, or is it just a case of needing to delid? (Which, I'd preferably not do.)


----------



## Vesimas

Any chance EK will do a Predator 240 without the cpu block to cool just a GPU, maybe the second one in a SLI setup


----------



## KickAssCop

Don't attempt to put an i7 OC CPU with two GTX 980 Ti or equivalent cards. You are going to have a bad time.
Presently during gaming and with the computer in sig I manage about 60 C CPU and about 55 C GPU with only one card in the 360 loop. My NZXT bracket nets me 50 C on the card with a Corsair H55.

Can't even imagine adding another graphics card in the same loop as the Predator 360 and 980 Ti.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Anyone here have a comparison of temps for me? I recently got a Predator 360, but the temps aren't that much better than my old Nepton 240m. Using a 6700K @ 4.7ghz, with 1.355V. Thermal paste is Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, and I've already remounted the block about 3 times, each with varying amounts of paste and applications. My current best temps are at a maximum of 74C using the x264 test from the overclocking thread for Skylake, and averages around 70-72C. Fan curve is set to 60% at 60C, and 85% at 75C.
> 
> Is there something here that I'm missing, or is it just a case of needing to delid? (Which, I'd preferably not do.)


To me it sounds like, that your CPU is limited by it's own thermals especially the TIM under the lid. Delidding will definetly improve your temps!


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Considering how easy it is to delid skylake I would definately go for it if your temps are that horrendous.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Considering how easy it is to delid skylake I would definately go for it if your temps are that horrendous.


Yeah, I'll definitely consider it sometime. Under my usual workload it never exceeds 70C, and usually peaks at mid 60s, so I can work with that for now.

But otherwise, I have nothing to say but good things about the Predator 360. Such a great piece of kit.

Maybe I'll move up to Skylake-E and let this really stretch its legs then.


----------



## luziiu

Any experiences with using the Predator 240 with a 1.2v 4790k and a high-end GPU (planning to pair with a custom PCB 1080)? I'm not yet 100% positive the 360 would fit my case, i'll do measurements later today.
I keep bouncing around between different expandable AIOs but the Predator definitely seems to be the most user-friendly one with QDC.

Also, any ideas how to change/paint the tubing to white. The user manual explicitly warns to change from the stock tubing unless another reservoir is added to the loop (which I don't intend to do).


----------



## Dschijn

The 240 should be alright since you don't have a CPU with a massive TDP and the 1080 isn't producing that much heat.
Temps and noise might not be great, but still good. Adding two more fans to create a push/pull config would help lowering the temps a bit.

Here is Jay testing a build with a comparable setup:


----------



## Z00M

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luziiu*
> 
> Any experiences with using the Predator 240 with a 1.2v 4790k and a high-end GPU (planning to pair with a custom PCB 1080)? I'm not yet 100% positive the 360 would fit my case, i'll do measurements later today.
> I keep bouncing around between different expandable AIOs but the Predator definitely seems to be the most user-friendly one with QDC.
> 
> Also, any ideas how to change/paint the tubing to white. The user manual explicitly warns to change from the stock tubing unless another reservoir is added to the loop (which I don't intend to do).


I have read (so take this with a grain of salt) that the Corsair H100 actually cools 3-4 degrees better. While that doesn't sound so significant... It's also half the price. If you decide upon the Predator 240... Don't paint the tubes... Just replace them. The rad has a plethora of fill / drain ports and with some time (although less than it would require to paint the tubes) you could easily bleed out the air. My suggestion would to be to take your $200 and just buy better equipment. You will have better results.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z00M*
> 
> I have read (so take this with a grain of salt) that the Corsair H100 actually cools 3-4 degrees better. While that doesn't sound so significant... It's also half the price. If you decide upon the Predator 240... Don't paint the tubes... Just replace them. The rad has a plethora of fill / drain ports and with some time (although less than it would require to paint the tubes) you could easily bleed out the air. My suggestion would to be to take your $200 and just buy better equipment. You will have better results.


you have to be careful with reviews...a lot of reviews are paid for...you begin to realize this when independent unbiased people review them...and the results are quite different...but I would wager they are within a few c of each other one way or the other...but at what noise level and speeds of fans is the question


----------



## Z00M

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> you have to be careful with reviews...a lot of reviews are paid for...you begin to realize this when independent unbiased people review them...and the results are quite different...but I would wager they are within a few c of each other one way or the other...but at what noise level and speeds of fans is the question


Agreed. That was my reasoning for the "take it with a grain of salt" remark. They may be close, may not be. I should think with a supremacy block, Varder fans and similar rad... The Predator "should" perform better but without testing for yourselves it's all speculation and hearsay.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z00M*
> 
> Agreed. That was my reasoning for the "take it with a grain of salt" remark. They may be close, may not be. I should think with a supremacy block, Varder fans and similar rad... The Predator "should" perform better but without testing for yourselves it's all speculation and hearsay.


It's nearly impossible for the H100 (or any dual 120mm Asetek/CoolIt retail CLC) to outperform the EK Predator coolers at the same testing conditions and dissipate the same heat load. The problem is when you have bad science and testing combined with heat sources that have a big bottleneck to heat transfer (non delidded Skylake, for example) which can end up giving all sorts of results. You don't even have to be biased to be a bad reviewer


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It's nearly impossible for the H100 (or any dual 120mm Asetek/CoolIt retail CLC) to outperform the EK Predator coolers at the same testing conditions and dissipate the same heat load. The problem is when you have bad science and testing combined with heat sources that have a big bottleneck to heat transfer (non delidded Skylake, for example) which can end up giving all sorts of results. You don't even have to be biased to be a bad reviewer


How is it "nearly impossible" for any other comparable AIO to outperform the EK Predator?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> How is it "nearly impossible" for any other comparable AIO to outperform the EK Predator?


Define comparable, I was being quite specific.

The CLCs I mentioned use skived channels in the CPU block vs machined microchannels in the EK Supremacy MX, a smaller surface area for the microchannels in the former vs the latter, a pump that outputs an average of 0.3 GPM in the former vs 0.6-0.7 GPM in the latter which helps the latter even more given that those microchannels scale with coolant flow, aluminum tubes + fins in the former vs brass/copper tubes and fins in the latter, propylene glycol based coolant in the former vs ethylene glycol based coolant in the latter (lower thermal conductivity in the former case), average performance fans in the former vs high performance fans in the latter, thinner radiator core vs thicker radiator core in the latter. That should cover it, I think.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Define comparable, I was being quite specific.
> 
> The CLCs I mentioned use skived channels in the CPU block vs machined microchannels in the EK Supremacy MX, a smaller surface area for the microchannels in the former vs the latter, a pump that outputs an average of 0.3 GPM in the former vs 0.6-0.7 GPM in the latter which helps the latter even more given that those microchannels scale with coolant flow, aluminum tubes + fins in the former vs brass/copper tubes and fins in the latter, propylene glycol based coolant in the former vs ethylene glycol based coolant in the latter (lower thermal conductivity in the former case), average performance fans in the former vs high performance fans in the latter, thinner radiator core vs thicker radiator core in the latter. That should cover it, I think.


Yes you were. I misread, apologies. Machined micro channels are good but I wonder if EK will go the route that Swiftech did? The fins in the blocks of their new X2 line are super thin and curved. I think I read somewhere that they are shaved or something of the like. The thing I like about EK over Swiftech is the fact that their AIOs can be mounted anywhere as opposed to only two positions on the Swiftech AIOs.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Yes you were. I misread, apologies. Machined micro channels are good but I wonder if EK will go the route that Swiftech did? The fins in the blocks of their new X2 line are super thin and curved. I think I read somewhere that they are shaved or something of the like. The thing I like about EK over Swiftech is the fact that their AIOs can be mounted anywhere as opposed to only two positions on the Swiftech AIOs.


Nothing to apologize for









No idea about the blocks, I haven't seen any pics of the Apogee XL2 internals. Either way, from what I saw they have a new block coming out as it is (Apogee SKF). Perhaps someone in the Swiftech thread might have more info?


----------



## Z00M

I was going by this chart from guru3d.com. I'll be honest and say I didn't read the entire review...


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z00M*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going by this chart from guru3d.com. I'll be honest and say I didn't read the entire review...


I don't even bother testing at idle conditions myself. Too many variables at idle when different applications can put different, irreproducible load on the CPU which in turn means different, inconsistent heat levels. All this at low heat levels as it is so the error margins are too big in my books. One quick way to see this is when these charts have one order for the coolers at idle and then the order changes at load/OC. Coolers don't suddenly change relative performance at different heat dissipation levels.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I don't even bother testing at idle conditions myself. Too many variables at idle when different applications can put different, irreproducible load on the CPU which in turn means different, inconsistent heat levels. All this at low heat levels as it is so the error margins are too big in my books. One quick way to see this is when these charts have one order for the coolers at idle and then the order changes at load/OC. Coolers don't suddenly change relative performance at different heat dissipation levels.


stress test it that always tells the tale....


----------



## Z00M

Same review, load test results... 1(ish) degree difference... Almost double the price. The corsair did test as louder under load... But not that significantly. If getting the best cooling for your money in an AIO set up is your goal... The Predator probably isn't the best choice. If you're looking for something easily expandable in an AIO.. It's a fair choice. If you plan to expand from the get go and you are ready to drop $200+, you may as well just invest in the Hardware and build your own loop and get much better cooling. Just my opinion based on experience.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

As a note, you might want to re-read that chart... You're comparing a 240mm radiator to a 280mm radiator. The H110 utilizes a 280mm radiator, that while more than likely having an aluminum core can make up for such due to its larger size. If I also recall there is no mention of what the fans are manually set to for speed, and even a 6dBm difference in noise between coolers is really REALLY noticeable.

Edit: was on mobile and didn't notice what you were referring to. I'll take a cooler that's significantly quieter AND keeps things cooler over something that can get rather noisy. Oh, and while it had a rough start, the Predator isn't going to have to deal with getting plugged up due to galvanic corrosion, which is yet another thing to hold against the Corsair closed loop coolers. Will it happen right away? Probably not due to the coolant they use, but there are a decent amount of reports out there of this happening over time to Asetek aio coolers.


----------



## Z00M

As a note the H100i as shown in the chart is a 240mm








And if 6db (if that's what it was) and 1 degree is worth an extra $100 to the purchaser than so be it I guess.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z00M*
> 
> As a note the H100i as shown in the chart is a 240mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if 6db (if that's what it was) and 1 degree is worth an extra $100 to the purchaser than so be it I guess.


One of the reasons why I am still hesitant on sidegrading from my H110i GT. Double the price for a minor improvement is not worth it for an AIO (double the price in the UK). Better to go custom that way. The parts on the EK AIO are OK, but nowhere near the quality of some of their high end stuff.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z00M*
> 
> As a note the H100i as shown in the chart is a 240mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if 6db (if that's what it was) and 1 degree is worth an extra $100 to the purchaser than so be it I guess.


I didn't comment on the h100, I commented on the H110







blurry chart is blurry on mobile, and I thought the comment was aimed at the one above the predator (which is the h110).

6dB is twice the volume/loudness so the difference between say 43dB and 49dB would be rather noticeable, and even more so with the next "jump" to 55dB (which is where most of the Corsair aio coolers measure, isn't it?) Decibel measurement is also an exponential scale, so 60dB has 10x the intensity 50dB has, and 100x the intensity of 40dB etc.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I didn't comment on the h100, I commented on the H110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blurry chart is blurry on mobile, and I thought the comment was aimed at the one above the predator (which is the h110).
> 
> 6dB is twice the volume/loudness so the difference between say 43dB and 49dB would be rather noticeable, and even more so with the next "jump" to 55dB (which is where most of the Corsair aio coolers measure, isn't it?) Decibel measurement is also an exponential scale, so 60dB has 10x the intensity 50dB has, and 100x the intensity of 40dB etc.


Very common misconception. 6dB is perceived by a human to be ~52% louder. Energy != perceived increase. A 3dB increase is ~26% perceived loudness. Large difference from 100% louder.


ref. http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-levelchange.htm


----------



## Z00M

Looks like approximately 3db difference


----------



## VSG

Please don't take Guru3D's noise measurements quantitatively, Hilbert uses an unspecified sound meter in an uncontroleld environment and he himself mentions the limitations.

This doesn't change the part where you will get similar cooling at lower prices, if you are ok with the higher noise though. That's why CLCs will continue to outsell expandable coolers like this for the average customer.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z00M*
> 
> 
> 
> Same review, load test results... 1(ish) degree difference... Almost double the price. The corsair did test as louder under load... But not that significantly. If getting the best cooling for your money in an AIO set up is your goal... The Predator probably isn't the best choice. If you're looking for something easily expandable in an AIO.. It's a fair choice. If you plan to expand from the get go and you are ready to drop $200+, you may as well just invest in the Hardware and build your own loop and get much better cooling. Just my opinion based on experience.


I had an H110 GT. No matter how I reset and applied the thermal paste, stress testing with RealBench I'd get 74-80C. At 1.256v CPU, 1.246V cache, 1.36v RAM on a 5960x.

With a Predator 360 and a higher overclock and my CPU at 1.296v, my cache at 1.246v and my RAM at 1.36v, significantly higher on the CPU, I consistantly get 69-74C stress testing and this is with a QDC Titan X block in the loop.

You might want to check with others here but my 360 is a huge improvement.


----------



## Z00M

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I had an H110 GT. No matter how I reset and applied the thermal paste, stress testing with RealBench I'd get 74-80C. At 1.256v CPU, 1.246V cache, 1.36v RAM on a 5960x.
> 
> With a Predator 360 and a higher overclock and my CPU at 1.296v, my cache at 1.246v and my RAM at 1.36v, significantly higher on the CPU, I consistantly get 69-74C stress testing and this is with a QDC Titan X block in the loop.
> 
> You might want to check with others here but my 360 is a huge improvement.


Well, considering you have 120mm larger heat exchanger and at least one additional 120mm fan... then yeah... I'd have to think your end result would be improved wouldn't you agree?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z00M*
> 
> Well, considering you have 120mm larger heat exchanger and at least one additional 120mm fan... then yeah... I'd have to think your end result would be improved wouldn't you agree?


True, but with an added Titan X using a custom BIOS with maxed out voltages and a rather significant increase in the voltage to the CPU I'm really pleased.









Titans generate a lot of heat even when not using a custom BIOS.

Note though I did add two more Vardar fans for push/pull, but still is quite good.









I'd be curious to see people that have went from a H110i or H100i to the 240 and see if they had any improvements in CPU temperatures. That would be the real test.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Silly question of curiosity, but is there an option to add a second cpu block to the predator for dual processor rigs... And maintain factory warranty?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Silly question of curiosity, but is there an option to add a second cpu block to the predator for dual processor rigs... And maintain factory warranty?


There's no option for that. Although it could be a nice option.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Silly question of curiosity, but is there an option to add a second cpu block to the predator for dual processor rigs... And maintain factory warranty?


Well in some way there could be a DIY option. You would need to DIY combine a cooler, tubes, fittings and the QDCs for the 2nd CPU. With that you could hook it up to the Predator system and maintain the guarantee of the Predator.


----------



## GiveMeHope

Is there an option to add a pre-filled second radiator to the loop? Was thinking of buying two GPU blocks and a further 240/280mm radiator to a Predator 360.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiveMeHope*
> 
> Is there an option to add a pre-filled second radiator to the loop? Was thinking of buying two GPU blocks and a further 240/280mm radiator to a Predator 360.


FYI, there are no options to change to add things to the predator AIOs. They come as is. Whatever changes you want to make you have to do it yourself. You should really check out EK's homepage to get all the info you can about the predator.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> FYI, there are no options to change to add things to the predator AIOs. They come as is. Whatever changes you want to make you have to do it yourself. You should really check out EK's homepage to get all the info you can about the predator.


not true they sell prefilled Waterblock for gpus with qdcs


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> not true they sell prefilled Waterblock for gpus with qdcs


As far as the things the OP is asking for it is all true. There are no options for a second radiator or a second CPU block, I have also not seen a dual GPU block set up. Stuff like that would be hard to gauge for an AIO as far as tube length because there are so many possible configurations..

I mentioned checking EK's website for what configurations are available.


----------



## D749

So I'm a fan of EK WCing part. So I decided what the heck, let's try EK's pre-made system for a temporary system that I'm building, and went out and purchased a revision 1.1 EK-XLC Predator 360.

The plan was to mount the non-fan side of the radiator to the back of my test bench. Boy was I shocked when I came home and realized the non-fan side of the radiator doesn't have thread holes for screw. What the heck EK?







I have owned a ton of different radiators and have never seen this before.


----------



## mrdouble99

i got holes on both sides on my 360 ...


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrdouble99*
> 
> i got holes on both sides on my 360 ...


Yes, I have holes. But I thought the "bottom" side holes weren't threaded. I must have grabbed an M3 or M4 screw, because 6-32 work. I feel stupid. Thanks.


----------



## Dschijn

The threads for the fans on the rad are M4...
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109863350.pdf


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> The threads for the fans on the rad are M4...
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109863350.pdf


That is correct:
Predator -> M4
Coolstream radiators -> UNC 6-32

The reason for UNC 6-32 on the Coolstreams lies in better tapping quality on thinner sheet metal. Predator has thicker frame thus the M4 works better.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> That is correct:
> Predator -> M4
> Coolstream radiators -> UNC 6-32
> 
> The reason for UNC 6-32 on the Coolstreams lies in better tapping quality on thinner sheet metal. Predator has thicker frame thus the M4 works better.


I'm confused. I want to mount the (EK-XLC Predator 360) radiator directly to my case using the non-fan side of the radiator. I don't want to add extra fans or remove the existing fans. *So what screws do I need to mount the non-fan side of the radiator directly to my case?* I tested 6-32 and they seem to work, but from above it seems 6-32 are not the proper screws?

Extra screws to mount the radiator using the non-fan side do not appear be included in the packaging which seems very odd to me.



Thanks.


----------



## VSG

No radiator comes with screws intended for push-pull as there are very few of us who go with such a fan setup. No surprise that the radiator on AIOs don't either.

The shroud on the Predator radiators are indeed M4 threaded. UNC 6-32 shouldn't fit properly unless it was an error at the assembly. Can you check if these screws work on the other side also, and vice versa with the M4 screws that came with the cooler?


----------



## ht_addict

I'm personally going push pull. Emailed EKWB for screw type to attach fans on underside. They are M4x6 DIN7984.


----------



## Vesimas

From the manual:

Can the Push-Pull Fan configuration be used with EK-XLC Predator?
A: yes, the Predator can take accomodate additional fans on the bottom side and thus work in push-pull regime. A set of required screws (m4x6 DIn7984) and Allen key (2.5mm) is enclosed. In order to prevent damage to the unit please use the original screws only!

I just checked mine, but thery aren't enclosed









EDIT: checked better no screw but i have the allen key


----------



## Dschijn

The threads on the Predator are M4, period.....
I have the 360 with a push pull configuration and replaced the screws on both sides with (guess what) M4 screws!


----------



## tiborrr12

The UNC 6-32 will 'sort of hold' on the M4 tap, because it's smaller, but will not hold weight. it is certainly not the proper way to do it.

Again, Predator = M4. CoolStream = UNC 6-32.

We will be releasing the Push-Pull Add-ons for Predators in the upcoming weeks. The package will hold the fans, the screws as well as the required fan splitter cables









Regards,
Niko


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> Again, Predator = M4. CoolStream = UNC 6-32.
> Regards,
> Niko


I'm going to do a push/pull with the Vardar (pull) and Corsair SP (push). Since the M4x6 that are holding the Vardar are not long enough for holding the Corsair SP what screw i need to buy? M4x10 with exagonal head will be long enough?

PS: any plan do add Predator 240 without CPU block (so you can cool a GPU)?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> The UNC 6-32 will 'sort of hold' on the M4 tap, because it's smaller, but will not hold weight. it is certainly not the proper way to do it.
> 
> Again, Predator = M4. CoolStream = UNC 6-32.
> 
> We will be releasing the Push-Pull Add-ons for Predators in the upcoming weeks. The package will hold the fans, the screws as well as the required fan splitter cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Niko


Oh niiiice. Will the push/pull kits also be compatible with the various watercooling kits you guys offer? Y'know, for those of us who want to cool a dual Xeon board, or use a monoblock, etc ^_^


----------



## tiborrr12

The Predator push-pull kit will come with M4 screws. If you want to simply use push-pull on your Coolstream rads just grab more Vardars and extra UNC6-32 rad screws here:
- fans: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/radiators-fans/fans/120mm
- screws: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/screw-set-unc-6-32-30mm-20-pcs

@Vesimas: We're looking at a few options right now


----------



## Vesimas

Good to know


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> No radiator comes with screws intended for push-pull as there are very few of us who go with such a fan setup. No surprise that the radiator on AIOs don't either.
> 
> The shroud on the Predator radiators are indeed M4 threaded. UNC 6-32 shouldn't fit properly unless it was an error at the assembly. Can you check if these screws work on the other side also, and vice versa with the M4 screws that came with the cooler?


Really? The Corsaid H100i v2 comes with screws for both sides of the radiator.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> That is correct:
> Predator -> M4
> Coolstream radiators -> UNC 6-32
> 
> The reason for UNC 6-32 on the Coolstreams lies in better tapping quality on thinner sheet metal. Predator has thicker frame thus the M4 works better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> The UNC 6-32 will 'sort of hold' on the M4 tap, because it's smaller, but will not hold weight. it is certainly not the proper way to do it.
> 
> Again, Predator = M4. CoolStream = UNC 6-32.
> 
> We will be releasing the Push-Pull Add-ons for Predators in the upcoming weeks. The package will hold the fans, the screws as well as the required fan splitter cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Niko


It says right on the EK website (https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xlc-predator-360-incl-qdc) that the EK-XLC Predator 360 uses the "CoolStream PE 360mm radiator." You're above statement seems to be contradictory.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> No radiator comes with screws intended for push-pull as there are very few of us who go with such a fan setup. No surprise that the radiator on AIOs don't either.
> 
> The shroud on the Predator radiators are indeed M4 threaded. UNC 6-32 shouldn't fit properly unless it was an error at the assembly. Can you check if these screws work on the other side also, and vice versa with the M4 screws that came with the cooler?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> The Predator push-pull kit will come with M4 screws. If you want to simply use push-pull on your Coolstream rads just grab more Vardars and extra UNC6-32 rad screws here:
> - fans: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/radiators-fans/fans/120mm
> - screws: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/screw-set-unc-6-32-30mm-20-pcs
> 
> @Vesimas: We're looking at a few options right now


No extra screws came with my EKWB EK-XLC Predator 360 Water Cooling System. EK should include a full set for the other side.

I just went out and bought M4 screws and they do not fit, bit 6-32 appear to fit. This is beyond annoying.



Also, some of the holes are blocked - so how are you supposed to use the holes?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Really? The Corsaid H100i v2 comes with screws for both sides of the radiator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says right on the EK website (https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xlc-predator-360-incl-qdc) that the EK-XLC Predator 360 uses the "CoolStream PE 360mm radiator." You're above statement seems to be contradictory.
> 
> No extra screws came with my EKWB EK-XLC Predator 360 Water Cooling System. EK should include a full set for the other side.
> 
> I just went out and bought M4 screws and they do not fit, bit 6-32 appear to fit. This is beyond annoying.


Not sure why the holes are blocked but I bought 30mm M4 screws from Ebay and they fit. Just used a few washers where the frame is attached or it'll bend the frame if you screw them in fully.


----------



## KixNGrins

Can someone tell me what direction the liquid leaves and enters the Predator 240 water pump? If I'm holding it with the tubes facing toward me and both inlet/outlet towards the bottom. I didn't see it when reading through the EK Predator documentation, but if I missed it, please point me to the section it's contained in..

Mine developed a leak after a couple months of use, which ruined my EVGA GTX 980 Ti 6GB FTW. I've tried replacing the O-ring, which didn't work. I have a new CPU water block and fitting on order.

Sorry if this has been answered before.


----------



## Z00M

Out is on the left, in is on the right in the photo above.


----------



## Vesimas

I can confirm that M4x10 are good for screwing the Corsair SP :V
PS: i'm an idiot, i forgot to plug the Predator cable before putting it on the case lol


----------



## Dschijn

Or 30mm length to mount the rad with the fans directly on the case


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesimas*
> 
> I'm going to do a push/pull with the Vardar (pull) and Corsair SP (push). Since the M4x6 that are holding the Vardar are not long enough for holding the Corsair SP what screw i need to buy? M4x10 with exagonal head will be long enough?
> 
> PS: any plan do add Predator 240 without CPU block (so you can cool a GPU)?


I used M4x10 to fit my Vardar to get my Push/Pull. Just dont over tighten then come very close to fins on rad. Add a washer and your fine. Only issue is right next to resevior. There is not much clearance due to the edge of the rad. I ended up having to use a bunch of washers, so only a couple threads from the screm stuck out the bottom. Enough to grab the threads of the hole and hold.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Really? The Corsaid H100i v2 comes with screws for both sides of the radiator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says right on the EK website (https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xlc-predator-360-incl-qdc) that the EK-XLC Predator 360 uses the "CoolStream PE 360mm radiator." You're above statement seems to be contradictory.
> 
> No extra screws came with my EKWB EK-XLC Predator 360 Water Cooling System. EK should include a full set for the other side.
> 
> I just went out and bought M4 screws and they do not fit, bit 6-32 appear to fit. This is beyond annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, some of the holes are blocked - so how are you supposed to use the holes?


My M4 fit just fine. At the end with almost zero clearance on the Rad, I just used enough washers so as 2-3 threads stuck out the bottom of the fan hole enough to grab hold and secure.


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> I used M4x10 to fit my Vardar to get my Push/Pull.


Yeah, i used that screw too. No probllem for me since the Corsair SP are wider (the height of the hole) than the Vardar


----------



## atomicus

Does anyone have an EK Predator 240 in a Corsair 400C? If so, have you mounted it at the top or front, and which would be optimal?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Does anyone have an EK Predator 240 in a Corsair 400C? If so, have you mounted it at the top or front, and which would be optimal?


Corsair is showing the 400C with a 240 AiO in the front in push/pull. So a Predator 240 should easily fit there.
http://www.corsair.com/de-de/carbide-series-clear-400c-compact-mid-tower-case#

Because 120mm fans can be mounted with an offset to the mainboard side, it should work perfectly well in the top as well:


----------



## Kutalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z00M*
> 
> Well, considering you have 120mm larger heat exchanger and at least one additional 120mm fan... then yeah... I'd have to think your end result would be improved wouldn't you agree?


I get cancer when I see tech sites doing cooling benchmarks on undeliddee ivy/haswell processors. I mean the thickness of IHS glue itself will make most results invalid.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutalion*
> 
> I get cancer when I see tech sites doing cooling benchmarks on undeliddee ivy/haswell processors. I mean the thickness of IHS glue itself will make most results invalid.


Really, Cancer? Is that a typo or a weird auto correct?
Some Ivy-e procs are soldered so delidding them are not real options. I was looking into delid my 4930k but it was explained that the 4930ks are soldered on so delidding is not recommended as there is a good chance of damaging the chip in the process.


----------



## Kutalion

You're supposed to run cooling tests on soldered processors







because of better heat transfer. Glued ones very in thickness of glue, as well as thickness of garbage cooling paste between die and IHS.

No i just get like.. umm.. mental cancer, no auto correct there.


----------



## ACallander

Can the fans run at a slower speed on the radiator?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Can the fans run at a slower speed on the radiator?


You hook up the cable from the fans to a fan header on your motherboard. Make sure it is set the PWM, then set it say at 30% at 50C, 60% at 60C and 100% at 75C or however your motherboard BIOS has it's settings. When gaming it'll always run at 60% or under as your CPU will never ramp up to 75C but when stress testing your PC with RealBench or whatever it'll ramp up to 100% if it goes over 75C and keep your CPU cooled.


----------



## sect

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> This is not the same QDC we are using, this one will not fit. Sorry. Wait for two weeks, we will offer a QDC package with tube and fittings for anybody wanting to reuse existing GPU waterblock


Did this ever happen? or is it common knowledge yet which CPC connector is appropriate to use?


----------



## VSG

I am fairly certain it is the NS4 general purpose QDCs, but a confirmation from EK is always nice to have.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sect*
> 
> Did this ever happen? or is it common knowledge yet which CPC connector is appropriate to use?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I am fairly certain it is the NS4 general purpose QDCs, but a confirmation from EK is always nice to have.


Model numbers are : NS4D17006 (female) and NS4D22006 (male)


----------



## sect

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Model numbers are : NS4D17006 (female) and NS4D22006 (male)


Nice, thanks very much


----------



## spyui

can I remove the fan hub completely and only use motherboard to control pump and fans ? the reason was the fan hub is in the way when i try to mount fans outside in Phanteks evolv atx front.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> can I remove the fan hub completely and only use motherboard to control pump and fans ? the reason was the fan hub is in the way when i try to mount fans outside in Phanteks evolv atx front.


How? Why?


----------



## spyui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> How? Why?


If i can remove the fan hub and i will be able to install fan outside the case if you have evolv atx you will understand what i mean. I will have some extra space inside the case for extra reservoir and another 280mm Rad on top.


----------



## Dschijn

If you mount the fans outside, that means you want to use the stock fans of the Predator? If you remove them there will still be the pump and res interfering...


----------



## fitzy-775

I was looking at maybe buying the EK predator soon and was wondering if it would fit in a corsair 760T case?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fitzy-775*
> 
> I was looking at maybe buying the EK predator soon and was wondering if it would fit in a corsair 760T case?


Yeah sure! The 360 can be mounted in the top. The 240 should also work in the front. With the 360s tubes in the front section you might lose 5,25" drives.


----------



## fitzy-775

Ok thanks not sure if I want to go with the 240 or the 360 yet


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fitzy-775*
> 
> I was looking at maybe buying the EK predator soon and was wondering if it would fit in a corsair 760T case?


Here mine, for better fitting and less stress of tube i modded the 5.25" cage because it became useless with the 360


----------



## fitzy-775

would I be able to remove the whole 5,25" cage altogether to fit the 360 in the 760T


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fitzy-775*
> 
> would I be able to remove the whole 5,25" cage altogether to fit the 360 in the 760T


ive got a 760T and managed to get 2 Pred. 360's in mine. one in the front and one in the top.


----------



## jericho2013

I have my EK Predator 360 installed and cannot see the pump speed. I replaced the fans with some black Noctuas and have them connected to a fan controller. I have the SATA power plugged in from the splitter hub and the 2 pin cable plugged into the cpu fan header on the motherboard. I get 0 rpm on the cpu fan in the bios and looking in a couple of different apps in Windows. I know it's working because the red light on the splitter hub indicating that it is ok is on and my temps are good. Does anyone know how I can fix this so I can see the pump speed?

Thanks.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jericho2013*
> 
> I have my EK Predator 360 installed and cannot see the pump speed. I replaced the fans with some black Noctuas and have them connected to a fan controller. I have the SATA power plugged in from the splitter hub and the 2 pin cable plugged into the cpu fan header on the motherboard. I get 0 rpm on the cpu fan in the bios and looking in a couple of different apps in Windows. I know it's working because the red light on the splitter hub indicating that it is ok is on and my temps are good. Does anyone know how I can fix this so I can see the pump speed?
> 
> Thanks.


You'd need to say what fan controller you're using my Phobos I need to have at least one fan on the right PWM connection on the hub that monitors the speed of them all, then the fan speed cable to the PWM header on the motherboard.


----------



## jericho2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You'd need to say what fan controller you're using my Phobos I need to have at least one fan on the right PWM connection on the hub that monitors the speed of them all, then the fan speed cable to the PWM header on the motherboard.


I have a manual Lamptron 8 connector fan controller. All of my fans are plugged straight into that non pwm. I control the speed with the knobs. So you are saying I have to connect one of my fans to the predator splitter hub to see the pump speed? Wouldn't that just show me the fan speed of the fan I plug in?

Another question, if I just plug the pump directly into the cpu header on the motherboard will that provide enough power for it to run properly? I have no fans plugged into the predator splitter hub so I'm assuming I wouldn't need to plug in the SATA power cable anymore from the predator if the pump runs off the motherboard?


----------



## Dschijn

The Predator can only send one tacho signal. Make sure the pump is plugged into the fan port, that is sending the tacho signal! So try the other fan headers. I would guess it is fan 1 on the Predators fan hub.

Or your connect the pump directly to the mainboard...


----------



## sect

yes it should be sufficient. the predators pump doesn't quite draw 12v (which is the standard for fan headers).
what mobo do you have?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sect*
> 
> yes it should be sufficient. the predators pump doesn't quite draw 12v (which is the standard for fan headers).
> what mobo do you have?


Pump operating voltage
...............................
8*-13,2VDC *9v starting


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jericho2013*
> 
> I have a manual Lamptron 8 connector fan controller. All of my fans are plugged straight into that non pwm. I control the speed with the knobs. So you are saying I have to connect one of my fans to the predator splitter hub to see the pump speed? Wouldn't that just show me the fan speed of the fan I plug in?
> 
> Another question, if I just plug the pump directly into the cpu header on the motherboard will that provide enough power for it to run properly? I have no fans plugged into the predator splitter hub so I'm assuming I wouldn't need to plug in the SATA power cable anymore from the predator if the pump runs off the motherboard?


lamptron 8 doesn't have a PWM cable to attach to the motherboard to show RPM.

This is what I use http://www.amazon.com/Phobya-4-Pin-Splitter-Power-Eight/dp/B00OD7MO6E?ie=UTF8&keywords=pwm%20fan%20%20controller&qid=1465421952&ref_=sr_1_11&sr=8-11 and it's inexpensive.

It has a glue pad to stick anywhere you want in your PC case. Just don't stick it to the door or you need to disconnect it from the fans and motherboard each time you take the door off. It has a PWM cable you attach to a header on the motherboard and it shows the RPM the fans are running at.


----------



## jericho2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sect*
> 
> yes it should be sufficient. the predators pump doesn't quite draw 12v (which is the standard for fan headers).
> what mobo do you have?


I currently have the MSI Godlike Carbon. I will be replacing it soon with the Asus Rampage V Edition 10. This was the first board I have tried from MSI and I'm not impressed. I have always used Asus so I'm going back. I know it has a dedicated pump header but I don't know what is different about that versus a regular fan header.

Also the pump is plugged into the same header on the splitter hub that it was out of the box. I only removed the fans and replaced them.


----------



## sect

I would connect it directly to the mobo.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> lamptron 8 doesn't have a PWM cable to attach to the motherboard to show RPM.
> 
> This is what I use http://www.amazon.com/Phobya-4-Pin-Splitter-Power-Eight/dp/B00OD7MO6E?ie=UTF8&keywords=pwm%20fan%20%20controller&qid=1465421952&ref_=sr_1_11&sr=8-11 and it's inexpensive.
> 
> It has a glue pad to stick anywhere you want in your PC case. Just don't stick it to the door or you need to disconnect it from the fans and motherboard each time you take the door off. It has a PWM cable you attach to a header on the motherboard and it shows the RPM the fans are running at.


or this one http://www.swiftech.com/8-WayPWMsplitter-sata.aspx


----------



## spyui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> If you mount the fans outside, that means you want to use the stock fans of the Predator? If you remove them there will still be the pump and res interfering...


As you can see in this picture below , i can install my fans outside the case with pump and reservoir not in the way except the fan hub on the bottom.



Have anyone with Phanteks evolv atx install reservoir / pump combo at this position in this case ? I wonder what kind of reservoir/pump is fit for this .



And this is my Phanteks evolv atx with Ek predator 360 with push/pull mount in the front and 2 x 140mm fan on the top.


----------



## dannybates

Do you think there is a chance we will see custom PCB water blocks for 1080s this month? I have started a new build but I'm currently waiting for the EVGA 1080 FTW + waterblock(QDC)


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannybates*
> 
> Do you think there is a chance we will see custom PCB water blocks for 1080s this month? I have started a new build but I'm currently waiting for the EVGA 1080 FTW + waterblock(QDC)


The announce that we are finally offering blocks for the 1080 FTW and the Classy has been done a few hours ago.









The blocks for the EVGA should be available by the end of July. We will offer a prefilled version of them like we usually do.


----------



## atomicus

Is it possible to change the tubing on the EKWB Predator 240 (non-QDC version) for a clear variety and add your own colour coolant? Is this crazy talk?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannybates*
> 
> Do you think there is a chance we will see custom PCB water blocks for 1080s this month? I have started a new build but I'm currently waiting for the EVGA 1080 FTW + waterblock(QDC)


Like Akira said, EK will do EVGA blocks. But classified and FTW block will be available at the end of July... that is still 6-7 weeks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Is it possible to change the tubing on the EKWB Predator 240 (non-QDC version) for a clear variety and add your own colour coolant? Is this crazy talk?


Sure, but keep in mind that you will void your warrenty.


----------



## dannybates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The announce that we are finally offering blocks for the 1080 FTW and the Classy has been done a few hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blocks for the EVGA should be available by the end of July. We will offer a prefilled version of them like we usually do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Like Akira said, EK will do EVGA blocks. But classified and FTW block will be available at the end of July... that is still 6-7 weeks.


Thanks!

I'm probably too impatient to wait that long. Shame no other vendors offer much better power phases.

I want to water cool my GPU however I don't see the point in buying a block for my 980Ti. Might as well sell it and get a 1080 with block already attached.


----------



## denman

System: 4790k, 980Ti Strix, Caselabs S3

I just picked up a Predator 240 QDC for my above system. I'm looking at picking up a 980Ti QDC for it, but had a question. I know EK doesn't offer just a Predator 240 Rad/pump with no blocks, but if I purchased a second Predator 240 QDC, could I get rid of the CPU block and run two Predator 240 radiators (each have their own pump) with the CPU and GPU block?

Would the two pumps cause any problems with this setup at all or can someone from EK answer if an addon radiator prefilled QDC is somewhere down the line to expand a Predator loop?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> System: 4790k, 980Ti Strix, Caselabs S3
> 
> I just picked up a Predator 240 QDC for my above system. I'm looking at picking up a 980Ti QDC for it, but had a question. I know EK doesn't offer just a Predator 240 Rad/pump with no blocks, but if I purchased a second Predator 240 QDC, could I get rid of the CPU block and run two Predator 240 radiators (each have their own pump) with the CPU and GPU block?
> 
> Would the two pumps cause any problems with this setup at all or can someone from EK answer if an addon radiator prefilled QDC is somewhere down the line to expand a Predator loop?


About having two pumps from 240s or 360s in the same loop I asked the same question about using two 360s and having a CPU and two GPUs in the loop and I was told it wouldn't be an issue, that it would actually help some as it adds redundancy.


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> About having two pumps from 240s or 360s in the same loop I asked the same question about using two 360s and having a CPU and two GPUs in the loop and I was told it wouldn't be an issue, that it would actually help some as it adds redundancy.


That's what I was thinking (and hoping). I just wish there was an addon option, to just puchase the rad and QDC


----------



## dannybates

Is it normal for the inside plastic bag that the predator is in to be slightly wet? Looks like it has been leaking a slight bit.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannybates*
> 
> Is it normal for the inside plastic bag that the predator is in to be slightly wet? Looks like it has been leaking a slight bit.


No, return it to where you purchased for a new one.


----------



## dannybates

Trying to work out where it has leaked.

Is the fitting I'm pointing at supposed to be tight? I can twist it around with no give to it.

http://i.imgur.com/VS3TGLM.jpg


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannybates*
> 
> Trying to work out where it has leaked.
> 
> Is the fitting I'm pointing at supposed to be tight? I can twist it around with no give to it.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/VS3TGLM.jpg


These fittings are rotary so it's normal. Unless it's the compression ring itself that it's loose and not the whole fitting or if the base of the fitting is loose on the radiator port, the issue is not there.

Like Derick said, it will be an RMA process on your unit.


----------



## dannybates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> These fittings are rotary so it's normal. Unless it's the compression ring itself that it's loose and not the whole fitting or if the base of the fitting is loose on the radiator port, the issue is not there.
> 
> Like Derick said, it will be an RMA process on your unit.


Okay thanks. I'm going to test it out of my system with a mobo jumper and give it a few hours. I'll see if it leaks or not.

I'm currently testing it like this.


----------



## Dschijn

Maybe it was "just" sweating water?


----------



## dannybates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Maybe it was "just" sweating water?


Could have leaked from the transportation. The box it came in is badly damaged and the side of the predator box is all caved in.


----------



## Dschijn

I see. Pity!


----------



## dannybates

Not a spec of water has leaked yet. I think i'll install it and see what happens..


----------



## Dschijn

Did the water had any smell?


----------



## dannybates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Did the water had any smell?


Not that I can remember.

It's also slightly annoying that the provided fan screws are too small for the corsair 780t. Screws just fall through the hole.


----------



## Jyve

I'm looking at finally adding a gpu to my 240. No qdc version. Also ek doesn't make a block for my card.

I'm gonna add the same tubing that comes with the kit for uniformity.

My question...

I'd like to add some angled fittings to the cpu and gpu blocks. I'm looking for matching angled fittings on eks site. What I'm seeing are angled fitting adapters.

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-af-angled-45-g1-4-nickel

Am I correct in that for every time I want an angled fitting I'll need the above linked plus a normal compression fitting? IE: 1 90 degree adapter for the current normal on the cpu and 1 45 degree adapter for the new 1 regular compression fitting for the GPU?

I hope that made sense.

Predator > 90 deg cpu in > cpu 45 degree out > 45 deg gpu in > 45 deg gpu out > predator


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I'm looking at finally adding a gpu to my 240. No qdc version. Also ek doesn't make a block for my card.
> 
> I'm gonna add the same tubing that comes with the kit for uniformity.
> 
> My question...
> 
> I'd like to add some angled fittings to the cpu and gpu blocks. I'm looking for matching angled fittings on eks site. What I'm seeing are angled fitting adapters.
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-af-angled-45-g1-4-nickel
> 
> Am I correct in that for every time I want an angled fitting I'll need the above linked plus a normal compression fitting? IE: 1 90 degree adapter for the current normal on the cpu and 1 45 degree adapter for the new 1 regular compression fitting for the GPU?
> 
> I hope that made sense.
> 
> Predator > 90 deg cpu in > cpu 45 degree out > 45 deg gpu in > 45 deg gpu out > predator


Yes you assume correctly


----------



## Jyve

Another quick question. If I decided to add a cylinder res to the predator is it OK to have it mounted lower than the pump?

I know this is usually a no no but does the included res make this ok?

I'm guessing as long as I fill up the predator res first then continue filling the loop through the cylinder I'm good to go?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Another quick question. If I decided to add a cylinder res to the predator is it OK to have it mounted lower than the pump?
> 
> I know this is usually a no no but does the included res make this ok?
> 
> I'm guessing as long as I fill up the predator res first then continue filling the loop through the cylinder I'm good to go?


Yes it will be fine.


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yes it will be fine.


Was wondering if you could answer a couple questions for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> System: 4790k, 980Ti Strix, Caselabs S3
> 
> I just picked up a Predator 240 QDC for my above system. I'm looking at picking up a 980Ti QDC for it, but had a question. I know EK doesn't offer just a Predator 240 Rad/pump with no blocks, but if *I purchased a second Predator 240 QDC, could I get rid of the CPU block and run two Predator 240 radiators (each have their own pump) with the CPU and GPU block? Would the two pumps cause any problems with this setup at all?*


A secondary question that the above is, how easy would it be to refill the system, and with no visible reservoir window, how would I know when the loop is full? Just keep filling until it overflows? Also, what does EK recommend filling the Predator with?


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I'm looking at finally adding a gpu to my 240. No qdc version. Also ek doesn't make a block for my card.


Is your card still the same MSI 980 in your rigbuilder? Because I do see a full cover block on EK for it actually.

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc980-gtx-tf5-nickel


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Is your card still the same MSI 980 in your rigbuilder? Because I do see a full cover block on EK for it actually.
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc980-gtx-tf5-nickel


No. Haven't changed it. I have a zotac amp extreme 980 ti now.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> Was wondering if you could answer a couple questions for me.
> A secondary question that the above is, how easy would it be to refill the system, and with no visible reservoir window, how would I know when the loop is full? Just keep filling until it overflows? Also, what does EK recommend filling the Predator with?


Going with a custom setup with 2 Predators isn't easy to refill so I would suggest that you indeed add a tube reservoir to your setup.

Also, the coolant included in the Predator is : EK-Ekoolant EVO CLEAR


----------



## iRUSH

How much better is the Predator 240 vs H110i GTX?

I'm reading 4-5c. Is that all?


----------



## ciarlatano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> How much better is the Predator 240 vs H110i GTX?
> 
> I'm reading 4-5c. Is that all?


Somewhere around there....provided the absolute *only* thing you are looking at is peak temps, and you don't bother with things like the difference in noise, expandability, the fact that it can be maintained rather than disposed of, the fact that the H110i is a larger unit....you know, little things like that.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciarlatano*
> 
> Somewhere around there....provided the absolute *only* thing you are looking at is peak temps, and you don't bother with things like the difference in noise, expandability, the fact that it can be maintained rather than disposed of, the fact that the H110i is a larger unit....you know, little things like that.


No doubt it's more versatile and surely better built too. Just curious on performance. I have a h110i gtx and I'm rather disappointed.

I thought maybe upgrading to this would do the trick so-to-speak.


----------



## VSG

Where are you guys seeing that 4-5 °C improvement over the 280mm CLC? I had it every so slightly behind the H110i GT at max thermal dissipation myself. Even EK's own testing had the Corsair units outperforming it. Note that the H110i and H115i use faster speed 140mm fans so it was expected, despite the aluminum and weaker pump.


----------



## ciarlatano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Where are you guys seeing that 4-5 °C improvement over the 280mm CLC? I had it every so slightly behind the H110i GT at max thermal dissipation myself. Even EK's own testing had the Corsair units outperforming it. Note that the H110i and H115i use faster speed 140mm fans so it was expected, despite the aluminum and weaker pump.


I have seen it go both ways in reviews. I didn't do full testing on the Predator 240 myself, only a comparison with the Swiftech H220-X. Doing a little if A>C by 5, and A>B by 2, then B>C by 3...... Essentially, when I tested the Predator was behind the Swiftech by a couple of degrees, and in previous tests the Swiftech brushed off the H110I GT (and X61...which is essentially an H110i GTX without the ridiculously loud fans) with ease. My thoughts on it were extrapolations.


----------



## kx11

i'm getting 2 1080s , what do i need to watercool them ??

i know i need pred.360 and waterblocks , what else ??


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i'm getting 2 1080s , what do i need to watercool them ??
> 
> i know i need pred.360 and waterblocks , what else ??


You need prefilled waterblocks with the QDCs for the Predator. 3 more Vadar fans might improve cooling a bit when mounting them in a push/pull configuration.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

I currently own a Predator 360 and was planning on doing a customer loop soon. I am not with my computer currently so I was wondering if it was possible to remove the pump/res and basically just use it as a standard radiator as part of my new loop? Based on my pictures/online pictures it doesn't look quite like a regular standalone radiator. If not would I have any issues running it the built in res/pump in a loop in addition to a cylinder res and D5 pump + a 2nd 360mm rad?


----------



## spyui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> ive got a 760T and managed to get 2 Pred. 360's in mine. one in the front and one in the top.


How do you control 2 pumps on the 2 ek pred 360 ? Do both pumps connect to the fan controller on ek pred and 2 fan controller connect to CPU header with splitter ?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> I currently own a Predator 360 and was planning on doing a customer loop soon. I am not with my computer currently so I was wondering if it was possible to remove the pump/res and basically just use it as a standard radiator as part of my new loop? Based on my pictures/online pictures it doesn't look quite like a regular standalone radiator. If not would I have any issues running it the built in res/pump in a loop in addition to a cylinder res and D5 pump + a 2nd 360mm rad?


You can't remove the pump/res from the radiator to use it as a standalone radiator. You won't have any issues to add a tube res and a second 360 rad. The D5 isn't necessary.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> You can't remove the pump/res from the radiator to use it as a standalone radiator. You won't have any issues to add a tube res and a second 360 rad. The D5 isn't necessary.


Thank you for the response and info. I forgot for a second that y'all included a good pump with the system. Adding the 360mm rad and 2x 980 Ti waterblocks shouldn't really be an issue.


----------



## spyui

Does anyone know how many QDC connectors is maximum i can use if i only use 2 pumps on the 2 ek predator 360 ? I plan to do double EK predator 360 in one loop for 2 gpu, 2 Rad , 1 Res , 1 Cpu. I know QDC will restrict the flow rate so I want to make sure before i start ordering the QDC from CPC.


----------



## Jyve

Those with a predator installed in the top of a fractal define (S or otherwise)

Did you have any issues mounting up top?

I tried in my arc mini r2 and for some reason the holes just don't align properly. I just don't see there being that big a difference between the internals of the define and arc series but I guess there is?

I would prefer top mounted. Maybe I'll give it another whirl when I water cool my gpu and add a res.


----------



## Dschijn

I can only confirm it beeing mounted in the front of the Define S.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> How do you control 2 pumps on the 2 ek pred 360 ? Do both pumps connect to the fan controller on ek pred and 2 fan controller connect to CPU header with splitter ?


i have the second one connected to the CPU_OPT..


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Those with a predator installed in the top of a fractal define (S or otherwise)
> 
> Did you have any issues mounting up top?
> 
> I tried in my arc mini r2 and for some reason the holes just don't align properly. I just don't see there being that big a difference between the internals of the define and arc series but I guess there is?
> 
> I would prefer top mounted. Maybe I'll give it another whirl when I water cool my gpu and add a res.


Shouldn't be a problem mounting, I mean, EK uses the Define S with a top mount in their stock photos for the 360 and 240 (in installation videos) on the web stores and promotional pics.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Shouldn't be a problem mounting, I mean, EK uses the Define S with a top mount in their stock photos for the 360 and 240 (in installation videos) on the web stores and promotional pics.


Yeah. That's the define series. The arc I guess is different. We'll see soon I guess.


----------



## Drink

Hello my card is gigabyte gtx 970. that product I would have to buy, if it is expensive no matter. Certainly would have to go by the common system or what difference there is with the traditional buy parts and assemble it yourself. My compute this turned on all day at any time of the day is off warranty gives me this system by the way often cleaned etc.

recommend me the traditional way of buying parts by parts products or this method
What can get the temperature to maximum ingame?


----------



## Dschijn

If you have little time and are not comfortable with testing and building a loop, get the Predator.
Temps depend on your type of CPU. Should be below 70°C.
GPU between 50-60°C.


----------



## sinholueiro

Hi! I wanna know if someone make test with a 2011 CPU at 1.3V or similar. All the reviews I see are 1150 or 1151 CPUs htat have lower power draw. Also, the pump is enough to run the 360 rad and a GPU waterblock?


----------



## VSG

I tested the Predator 240 on a 5960x at 4.2 GHz/1.2 Vcore. Granted I could have pushed it further, but then some of the lower end coolers would have struggled hard. It does a good job at higher heat loads more so than most others.

It should handle it, but flow won't be great. If the rad is dual/triple row and the GPU block isn't super restrictive like the Alphacool GPX units then even better.


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I tested the Predator 240 on a 5960x at 4.2 GHz/1.2 Vcore. Granted I could have pushed it further, but then some of the lower end coolers would have struggled hard. It does a good job at higher heat loads more so than most others.
> 
> It should handle it, but flow won't be great. If the rad is dual/triple row and the GPU block isn't super restrictive like the Alphacool GPX units then even better.


I mean, not another 360 rad, only the stock 360 rad. What temps did you get and what ambient?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinholueiro*
> 
> I mean, not another 360 rad, only the stock 360 rad. What temps did you get and what ambient?


Ah, understood. With a controlled ambient of 25 °C, pump at 100% and fans (Predator 240) at 100% the average core temp was ~65-66 °C.

Edit: Should clarify this was with a synthetic 100% load, not necessarily a more typical load that will fluctuate from user to user.


----------



## tiborrr12

Quote:


> Predator 240 nominal cooling performance (fans @ 1850rpm):
> ΔT=10K: ~287W
> ΔT=15K: ~430W


20011-3 @ 1.3V results puts out roughly around 350W, therefore you can expect liquid temps of about 12°C above your ambient at highest load.

If you add a TITAN X or similiar GPU with TDP of ~ 250W (for a total of 600W), your liquid temps will be around 21°C above ambient in the most extreme synthetic load (Prime95 AVX + Furmark). If your ambient is 22°C that would mean liquid temps around 43°C, while your Titan X would be running around ~ 58-60°C and your CPU around 85°C. In real life (scenarios) it is almost impossible to put so much load on your system.

Real gaming load would be around ~ 2/3 of this value, so around 400W = 14°C liquid above ambient (ambient = 22°C, liquid = 36°C, GPU ~ 50°C, CPU ~ 65°C).

Hope this helps.


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> 20011-3 @ 1.3V results puts out roughly around 350W, therefore you can expect liquid temps of about 12°C above your ambient at highest load.
> 
> If you add a TITAN X or similiar GPU with TDP of ~ 250W (for a total of 600W), your liquid temps will be around 21°C above ambient in the most extreme synthetic load (Prime95 AVX + Furmark). If your ambient is 22°C that would mean liquid temps around 43°C, while your Titan X would be running around ~ 58-60°C and your CPU around 85°C. In real life (scenarios) it is almost impossible to put so much load on your system.
> 
> Real gaming load would be around ~ 2/3 of this value, so around 400W = 14°C liquid above ambient (ambient = 22°C, liquid = 36°C, GPU ~ 50°C, CPU ~ 65°C).
> 
> Hope this helps.


That's exactly how I was looking for. How can I get an estimation of the CPU and GPU temperature knowing the liquid temp?


----------



## tiborrr12

I know these values by heart - Titan X is usually between 12-15°C hotter than liquid using a FC block, 2011-3 core temp @ 1.3V usually around 40-45°C hotter than liquid at full load.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sinholueiro

Awesome, I can make my numbers now, then. Ty!


----------



## Jyve

I also don't think the red be a problem with the pump running a cpu, gpu, and 2 rads. I think that's about the limit though. I belive it's be stated that the pump is fine with 2 extra components added to it. IE: a 2nd rad and gpu block.

I wonder if this holds true for adding a reservoir. IE: cpu, gpu, rad, and res. I'd guess yes.


----------



## sinholueiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I also don't think the red be a problem with the pump running a cpu, gpu, and 2 rads. I think that's about the limit though. I belive it's be stated that the pump is fine with 2 extra components added to it. IE: a 2nd rad and gpu block.
> 
> I wonder if this holds true for adding a reservoir. IE: cpu, gpu, rad, and res. I'd guess yes.


I don't think a reservoir counts because it doesn't offer any resistance to the fluid to go through.


----------



## VSG

Yeah, unless your reservoir is so much higher than the pump that it causes the head pressure to be artificially a factor in the P-Q curves it is not going to do anything. In a standard case, it is a non factor.


----------



## Jyve

I guess that makes sense. Res should be here next week!


----------



## denman

Got a great price on a used v1.1 EK Predator 240 ($110 shipped). Also had someone locally buy my 4790k/Impact VII/16GB DDR3 for $600, which is what I just paid for a new 6700k/Impact VIII/16GB DDR4. Got lucky on that one!

Next is to mount my Noctua fans to the Predator, add a EK 150mm Res mounted on the Predator, change over all the fittings to EK Red fittings and shorten the tube up.

A second Predator rad/pump combo will go on the top of my S3 (have the high radiator top) once I get a new GPU and block for it.

The 980 Ti Strix is nice, but not nice enough for me to buy a block for it. I'll wait for 1080 Ti or god please a 1090


----------



## tiborrr12

Just played a session of Wolfenstein: The Old Blood in 4K on my Dell P43Q17.

Setup:
Core i7 5930K @ 4.3GHz, 1.17V
2x8GB DDR4-3200 C16
ASUS Strix GTX 980 Ti @ ~ 1500/1800, 1.2V (unlocked TDP)
--
PE240 rad
Supremacy MX
FC980 GTX Ti Strix
Vardar F3-120 @ 1300rpm
In Win D-Frame Mini

Ambient = 22°C
CPU highest temps = *50°C* (avg. of 54/47/54/49/48/48)
GPU highest temps = *40°C*

Just saying you don't need obscene amount of radiators to get low temperatures


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> Just played a session of Wolfenstein: The Old Blood in 4K on my Dell P43Q17.
> 
> Setup:
> Core i7 5930K @ 4.3GHz, 1.17V
> 2x8GB DDR4-3200 C16
> ASUS Strix GTX 980 Ti @ ~ 1500/1800, 1.2V (unlocked TDP)
> --
> PE240 rad
> Supremacy MX
> FC980 GTX Ti Strix
> Vardar F3-120 @ 1300rpm
> In Win D-Frame Mini
> 
> Ambient = 22°C
> CPU highest temps = *50°C* (avg. of 54/47/54/49/48/48)
> GPU highest temps = *40°C*
> 
> Just saying you don't need obscene amount of radiators to get low temperatures


I've always suspected this was the case. If you're going for temp records, load your PC up with rads. I'm going with a single 240 for both my cpu and gpu and figure I'll be just fine. Thanks for showing I will be.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> Just played a session of Wolfenstein: The Old Blood in 4K on my Dell P43Q17.
> 
> Setup:
> Core i7 5930K @ 4.3GHz, 1.17V
> 2x8GB DDR4-3200 C16
> ASUS Strix GTX 980 Ti @ ~ 1500/1800, 1.2V (unlocked TDP)
> --
> PE240 rad
> Supremacy MX
> FC980 GTX Ti Strix
> Vardar F3-120 @ 1300rpm
> In Win D-Frame Mini
> 
> Ambient = 22°C
> CPU highest temps = *50°C* (avg. of 54/47/54/49/48/48)
> GPU highest temps = *40°C*
> 
> Just saying you don't need obscene amount of radiators to get low temperatures


Those temps are amazing for a single 240 rad. Are the fans just in push? I'm guessing the open case is attributing to the low temps as well.
The total tdp of that loop would be around 380w, I'm guessing. An unlocked tdp 980ti at 1500mhz 99% gpu usage would be north of 250w alone. How's the deltaT so low? You said above that a titan x equiv runs 12c above water temp.
Excuse me if I got something wrong or am not understanding this well. I'm still new to wc and trying to make sense of this because I'm planning an all EK loop with pull fans at 1.3k rpm and looking for a very low deltaT around 7c.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Those temps are amazing for a single 240 rad. Are the fans just in push? I'm guessing the open case is attributing to the low temps as well.
> The total tdp of that loop would be around 380w, I'm guessing. An unlocked tdp 980ti at 1500mhz 99% gpu usage would be north of 250w alone. How's the deltaT so low? You said above that a titan x equiv runs 12c above water temp.
> Excuse me if I got something wrong or am not understanding this well. I'm still new to wc and trying to make sense of this because I'm planning an all EK loop with pull fans at 1.3k rpm and looking for a very low deltaT around 7c.


Like you said. I'm pretty sure that open framed case has a lot to do with it.


----------



## tiborrr12

Yes, two fans only. It's the matter of airflow, you can achieve similar result with any closed chassis if you plan it correctly. Like I said before - 12°C is rough normal delta obtained in Furmark, gaming is usually lower. Also, each GPU is different.

People have too low expectation from a smaller radiators. Fact of the matter is that with 360 radiator and the same setup I would probably get ~3°C lower temperatures overall (CPU around 47°C, GPU around 37°C).

Is it better? Yes. Is it absolutely necessary for achieving same overclock? No.


----------



## Dschijn

Quick question:
Would I be allowed to advertise / link here if I want to sell a GTX 980 Ti with EKWB and it's QDCs?!


----------



## tiborrr12

I think it's against he TOS, you can however say you're selling it in the classified section.


----------



## Jyve

Does it matter which port on the cpu block is in and which is out as far as flow goes?


----------



## tiborrr12

Inlet is closer to the center of the block. There is a slight performance difference between the two ways. Inlet in the center performs slightly better.


----------



## denman

Curious how others mount their predator on the front of a Caselabs case. Because of the tub locations, I think I need to hack up the top of my 240 Radiator mount on my S3 to get it to sit "inside" the front.


----------



## Dschijn

Ref 980Ti / Titan X cooler


----------



## fishcandy

I have my 360 mounted at the top of the case (3 fans) with default exhaust. I'm getting vibration noise as the fans ramp up, not real loud but annoying. What are most folks using for damping, rubber washers or pads that fit the fan shourd? Which ones work best and would be the easiest to install, and where can I buy them. By the way, loving my 360. Thanks


----------



## Dschijn

Can you maybe solve the problem with using slightly higher / slower fan speeds? Maybe you are just hitting a resonance.


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishcandy*
> 
> I have my 360 mounted at the top of the case (3 fans) with default exhaust. I'm getting vibration noise as the fans ramp up, not real loud but annoying. What are most folks using for damping, rubber washers or pads that fit the fan shourd? Which ones work best and would be the easiest to install, and where can I buy them. By the way, loving my 360. Thanks


I replace the EK fans on my 240 with black Noctua 120mm and replaced the bumpers to the red ones to match my build.


----------



## fishcandy

I have the fans on curve that max out at 1500 rpm. The vibration noise occurs only when they ramp from around 800 rpm to the max speed and then dissipates. I don't think it's the fan, but appears to be case vibration on the top. All the fan screws are tight.


----------



## Dschijn

Keeping the fans below 800rpm is not an option? What case is it? Seems to be thin metal.


----------



## fishcandy

I have the Thermaltake V51. I'm running the higher fan speed because my 3570K @ 4.6 ghz runs extremely hot and the fan noise doesn't bother me. It's the vibration noise that's annoying.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishcandy*
> 
> I have the Thermaltake V51. I'm running the higher fan speed because my 3570K @ 4.6 ghz runs extremely hot and the fan noise doesn't bother me. It's the vibration noise that's annoying.


buy a 360 rad gasket and use it from fan to case


----------



## fishcandy

Great idea...do you know where I can buy one?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishcandy*
> 
> Great idea...do you know where I can buy one?


If you're in the US
Foam
http://www.performance-pcs.com/darkside-360mm-triple-radiator-gasket.html

Rubber
http://www.performance-pcs.com/radiator-accessories/shopby/material--rubber/rad-accessory-type--gasket/radiator-size--360-3-x-120mm/

If not I'm not sure what's a good place for your area


----------



## fishcandy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> If you're in the US
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/darkside-360mm-triple-radiator-gasket.html
> 
> If not I'm not sure what's a good place for your area


I live in US...bought my 360 at ppc. This looks like it'll work. Thanks again


----------



## atomicus

Does anyone know if the EK 360 Predator will fit up front in a Corsair 400C case? It's not listed on their case compatibility list at all.


----------



## iammurphy

Finally did push pull with 6 noctua nf f12 linus edition fans. Whisper quiet now at 1000 rpm pump running 3000rpm separately


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iammurphy*
> 
> Finally did push pull with 6 noctua nf f12 linus edition fans. Whisper quiet now at 1000 rpm pump running 3000rpm separately


Not sure why you need the pump running at 3000 rpm. On the header on my motherboard I have it at 35% at 50C or under so it runs slow not on load, 60C at 60% so it scales up under load and 100% at 70C for when I'm stress testing etc. My CPU when gaming never exceeds 60C under load anyways.


----------



## iammurphy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Not sure why you need the pump running at 3000 rpm. On the header on my motherboard I have it at 35% at 50C or under so it runs slow not on load, 60C at 60% so it scales up under load and 100% at 70C for when I'm stress testing etc. My CPU when gaming never exceeds 60C under load anyways.


That's just what i initially set it too. I literally got everything setup about an hour ago. I'm sure there will be some adjustments =D


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iammurphy*
> 
> That's just what i initially set it too. I literally got everything setup about an hour ago. I'm sure there will be some adjustments =D


No trouble,

Nice setup btw!!


----------



## alphadecay

Anyone else here have pump whine at 100% speed?

I recently found out that I had it at around 95-100% speed, and its definitely very loud. Muted with the case panels on and everything, but still distinct.

I'm not sure if that's something that will go away with time, or is a defect. FWIW though, I don't get any kind of pump whine below 90%, and I currently have it sitting at 80% max and 25% min.


----------



## spyui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iammurphy*
> 
> Finally did push pull with 6 noctua nf f12 linus edition fans. Whisper quiet now at 1000 rpm pump running 3000rpm separately


Nice Setup !! What is your temp for CPU and GPU when gaming in Phantek Evolv atx case ?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Anyone else here have pump whine at 100% speed?


Not sure if it was whine, but I was definetly not pleased with high pump speeds regarding noise. I was testing the pump noise in 5% steps and have it set to sth like 35% in idle and 60% under load.
Higher pumps speeds only have minor impacts on the temperatures, so it is good for me









6xNF-F12 is what I am using as well on my Predator, but 1000rpm are imho not super quiet anymore. But below 800rpm is excelent


----------



## iammurphy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> Nice Setup !! What is your temp for CPU and GPU when gaming in Phantek Evolv atx case ?


Before doing push pull i saw high 60 low 70s for cpu and mid 60 for gpu. Was for too hot for my liking


----------



## ASAPscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishcandy*
> 
> I have my 360 mounted at the top of the case (3 fans) with default exhaust. I'm getting vibration noise as the fans ramp up, not real loud but annoying. What are most folks using for damping, rubber washers or pads that fit the fan shourd? Which ones work best and would be the easiest to install, and where can I buy them. By the way, loving my 360. Thanks


Is the vibration noise constant? I think I'm getting something like this, but the sound isn't constant. Every 20-25 seconds, there's a sound that I think is the pump vibrating against the metal bracket it's mounted on. Only showed up recently though, so I'm not really sure if it's normal or not.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Not sure if it was whine, but I was definetly not pleased with high pump speeds regarding noise. I was testing the pump noise in 5% steps and have it set to sth like 35% in idle and 60% under load.
> Higher pumps speeds only have minor impacts on the temperatures, so it is good for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6xNF-F12 is what I am using as well on my Predator, but 1000rpm are imho not super quiet anymore. But below 800rpm is excelent


Its funny, there's a distinct "whirr/whoosh" sound from the pump anywhere from 30-70%, at which it isn't loud, but is just a distinctive sound. 70-80 is where I find the pump actually becomes very quiet, enough so that I would run it full time at that speed if my current room wasn't as quiet as it is.

But no, that whine at 100% is distinctly like coil whine, sharp and piercing. Its not that big of an issue as I have my pump curve maxed at 80%, but since I have it hooked up separately I do hear it upon post time. Its not enough that I would like to RMA it, but its something that I was wondering about other people perhaps experiencing.

As a side note, I was thinking of replacing the fans on the Predator. Those new ML Pro series from Corsair that was at Computex is mighty intriguing. But, since I already have 2 NF-F12s, (standard edition), I might just go for another and use that instead.


----------



## fishcandy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASAPscotty*
> 
> Is the vibration noise constant? I think I'm getting something like this, but the sound isn't constant. Every 20-25 seconds, there's a sound that I think is the pump vibrating against the metal bracket it's mounted on. Only showed up recently though, so I'm not really sure if it's normal or not.


Yea mine is definitely vibration from the case and not the pump. The noise pulsates and is intermittent as the fans ramp up and down. I just ordered a rubber 360 mm radiator gasket from Performance PC for $2.95 that I will attach to the top of fans and then mount against the case. Not sure if it's normal or not but for me it could be that the (metal) mounting frame on top of the case is pretty thin. Just hope the gasket works because the noise is very annoying.


----------



## sect

Bit of a long shot, but does anyone know where I can get some similar looking black clasps that sit before the QDCs on the predator? I'm building some of my own tubes with QDCs and for uniformity would like some of those clasps.
Cheers!


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sect*
> 
> Bit of a long shot, but does anyone know where I can get some similar looking black clasps that sit before the QDCs on the predator? I'm building some of my own tubes with QDCs and for uniformity would like some of those clasps.
> Cheers!


Might want to double check that this is the correct size to fit, but something like this is what you are looking for.


----------



## sect

Thanks dude, but these have the raised locking mechanism that I'm trying to avoid.


----------



## andrej124

Hi guys!

Here it the latest review by TheOverclocker: https://www.joomag.com/magazine/mag/0458172001466490420?page=20


----------



## fixall

My replacement R1.1 Predator 360 (which is cooling a 4770k and Titan X) has developed a rather bad trickling noise anytime my temps go above 55 degrees (about the temperature when the pump and fans kick up a notch).









I'm going to have to take my build apart and top off the loop... Kind of a bummer considering it's not exactly a fun process. The entire reason I picked up the Predator 360 is so I could avoid having to bleed the system.


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Here it the latest review by TheOverclocker: https://www.joomag.com/magazine/mag/0458172001466490420?page=20


You guys need to make Predator pump/radiator QDC combos! Just the pump/rad with QDC connectors like the GPU blocks have. They I can add a second 240 to my Caselabs S3 without any hassle.


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> You guys need to make Predator pump/radiator QDC combos! Just the pump/rad with QDC connectors like the GPU blocks have. They I can add a second 240 to my Caselabs S3 without any hassle.


Yeah! So we could do a 360 for cpu/gpu 1 and the 240 with gpu 2


----------



## spyui

Any update on QDC package and Push/pull screws set ?


----------



## andrej124

We won't release any QDC package.

Push/pull Add-On is coming in July.


----------



## Jyve

Anyone out there that's expanded the predator have issues getting the fittings off?

I haven't worked on mine yet but remember reading earlier in the thread that some of the fittings can be a pain to remove. Any tips or advise?


----------



## spyui

I want to change my predator 360 to clear tubing . I want to know what dimension of tubing should I buy ? Do I require to buy Ek coolant or any kind of anti-corrosive coolants is fine ?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> I want to change my predator 360 to clear tubing . I want to know what dimension of tubing should I buy ? Do I require to buy Ek coolant or any kind of anti-corrosive coolants is fine ?


You're looking for 9.5mm ID 15.9mm OD assuming you want to use the included fittings. Just about any tubing you want will work short of acrylic and glass (current fittings aren't compatible) as long as it's the right size.


----------



## Jyve

You might be limited to this
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00EURGDWI/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1466902458&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=Primochill+9.5+15.9

You might get away with 3/8 x 5/8 which is essentially 10mm x 16mm but I can't promise it'll work.


----------



## Goldendarkness1

Hey guys I just bought a predator 360 and it arrived today. I planned to use it to water cool my rig. Anyways I bought an msi 1080 gtx sea hawk ek x thinking that it would fit with the predator 360. It didn't and I discovered I needed extra parts. What parts would I need in order to make it connect? Do I need more coolant and what fittings do I need to make it fit? Also can I run the graphics card without it being connected to the predator 360? its sorta delaying me building the rest of the desktop. Should I just go ahead and install the predator 360 into the cpu or just wait for parts needed to fit it into the gpu as well?

I have a
Haf X case
i7 -6800k lga 2011 unlocked
MSI Godlike Gaming Carbon LGA 2011-v3
Tridentz G Skill ddr4 3200c16q-32gtzky
Corsair AX 860i power supply
MSI 1080gtx Seahawk ek x
Corsair force le 480 ssd
predator 360 aio from ekwb


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldendarkness1*
> 
> Hey guys I just bought a predator 360 and it arrived today. I planned to use it to water cool my rig. Anyways I bought an msi 1080 gtx sea hawk ek x thinking that it would fit with the predator 360. It didn't and I discovered I needed extra parts. What parts would I need in order to make it connect? Do I need more coolant and what fittings do I need to make it fit? Also can I run the graphics card without it being connected to the predator 360? its sorta delaying me building the rest of the desktop. Should I just go ahead and install the predator 360 into the cpu or just wait for parts needed to fit it into the gpu as well?


Yeah. You're going to need some more stuff to hook that msi up to the predator. The msi ek isn't the same as the prefilled blocks ek sells that are compatible with the predator. Here's what you'll need.

2 more compression fittings matching the size that the predator uses. Ek-acf nickel 10mm ID 16mm OD
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-acf-fitting-10-16mm-nickel

EK zmt 9.5mm x 15.9mm matte black tubing
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-tube-zmt-matte-black-15-9-9-5mm-3m-retail

This is the coolant the predator uses and you'll need more.
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-ekoolant-evo-clear-premix-1l

That's all you'll need.

You absolutely CAN hook up your predator to your CPU while you wait for the parts. You'll have to disconnect it all when you get the parts and drain it anyway.

VERY IMPORTANT! You absolutely can NOT run your gpu without it connected to the predator or some other water cooling loop.

You're venturing into custom water cooling and I can't stress enough that you should do your due diligence and research the snot out of it. This is not something you want to just jump into without learning a bit about it first.


----------



## Goldendarkness1

Thank you man Ill order those parts right away then!


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldendarkness1*
> 
> Thank you man Ill order those parts right away then!


Remember. Do some learnin'

I'm adding my 980ti to my predator 240 and believe me I'm still researching and learning.

Also those items are what you NEED, there are some other items that are useful and just make life easier with the loop. A reservoir, drain valve, etc... I've dumped a bunch of cash lately into adding my gpu to my predator.


----------



## Dschijn

There is NO reason at all to get the MSI Seahawk. It will not perform better or OC better than a "normal" 1080. With all the hassle and parts you have to buy... is it worth it?
The current rule of thumb is:
If you want to watercool a 1080 (especially with a EK Predator), get the cheapest card you can find in the reference design and order an EK waterblock (for the Predator -> get a prefilled block from the EK shop).

In a custom loop I could understand to go with the Seahawk, but not if you want to add it to a EK Predator loop.

Also: There is currently no performance benefit to get a custom 1080, if you want to watercool it. Under air the better cooler is a reason...


----------



## Jyve

That's a little harsh. Yeah the msi sea hawk is probably pricey but there's a convenience factor. Also I have no issue at all with him wanting to add a water cooled gpu to his predator.

I don't agree with your rule of thumb about getting the cheapest card either. There's quality of components to think about. Power phases, and typically those 3rd party cards have 2 pcie power connectors generally providing more power to overclock.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldendarkness1*
> 
> Hey guys I just bought a predator 360 and it arrived today. I planned to use it to water cool my rig. Anyways I bought an msi 1080 gtx sea hawk ek x thinking that it would fit with the predator 360. It didn't and I discovered I needed extra parts. What parts would I need in order to make it connect? Do I need more coolant and what fittings do I need to make it fit? Also can I run the graphics card without it being connected to the predator 360? its sorta delaying me building the rest of the desktop. Should I just go ahead and install the predator 360 into the cpu or just wait for parts needed to fit it into the gpu as well?
> 
> I have a
> Haf X case
> i7 -6800k lga 2011 unlocked
> MSI Godlike Gaming Carbon LGA 2011-v3
> Tridentz G Skill ddr4 3200c16q-32gtzky
> Corsair AX 860i power supply
> MSI 1080gtx Seahawk ek x
> Corsair force le 480 ssd
> predator 360 aio from ekwb


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Yeah. You're going to need some more stuff to hook that msi up to the predator. The msi ek isn't the same as the prefilled blocks ek sells that are compatible with the predator. Here's what you'll need.
> 
> 2 more compression fittings matching the size that the predator uses. Ek-acf nickel 10mm ID 16mm OD
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-acf-fitting-10-16mm-nickel
> 
> EK zmt 9.5mm x 15.9mm matte black tubing
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-tube-zmt-matte-black-15-9-9-5mm-3m-retail
> 
> This is the coolant the predator uses and you'll need more.
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-ekoolant-evo-clear-premix-1l
> 
> That's all you'll need.
> 
> You absolutely CAN hook up your predator to your CPU while you wait for the parts. You'll have to disconnect it all when you get the parts and drain it anyway.
> 
> VERY IMPORTANT! You absolutely can NOT run your gpu without it connected to the predator or some other water cooling loop.
> 
> You're venturing into custom water cooling and I can't stress enough that you should do your due diligence and research the snot out of it. This is not something you want to just jump into without learning a bit about it first.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldendarkness1*
> 
> Thank you man Ill order those parts right away then!


What Jyve said is all good.

You must also remember that you will have to ditch the quick disconnect on the Predator since you won't have a pair on your GPU block to interconnect everything.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> What Jyve said is all good.
> 
> You must also remember that you will have to ditch the quick disconnect on the Predator since you won't have a pair on your GPU block to interconnect everything.


Yeah. I forgot to mention that. Again, if you do your research you'll probably have figured that part out.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> That's a little harsh. Yeah the msi sea hawk is probably pricey but there's a convenience factor. Also I have no issue at all with him wanting to add a water cooled gpu to his predator.
> 
> I don't agree with your rule of thumb about getting the cheapest card either. There's quality of components to think about. Power phases, and typically those 3rd party cards have 2 pcie power connectors generally providing more power to overclock.


The 1080's don't OC well though... they are VERY poor in this regard, and it's entirely down to the silicon lottery how well your card performs. Unless we see a new BIOS that unlocks them, this won't change but I don't actually see that happening ever. Nvidia will want people to upgrade to the 1080Ti so they have ZERO interest in having the 1080 punch much above its weight. The fact the 980Ti OC's so well has probably hurt them a little in sales, although the 1080 is obviously an incredibly successful card regardless. Tests have certainly shown there is no real world difference between the single 8-pin and 6+8/8+8 varieties though... at least not that justifies the much higher price. One thing WC'ing will absolutely help with though is the throttling, which the cheaper cards with inferior coolers are more likely to do (even the FE does so). The cheaper cards are still using the reference PCB so there is no issue with component quality. The only advice I would give is to check the manufacturer's warranty policy if the cooler is removed.


----------



## Goldendarkness1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Yeah. I forgot to mention that. Again, if you do your research you'll probably have figured that part out.


Yeah, I kinda figured it out. However, the two compression fittings fit where the quick disconnect thingies were right? Do I need some glue or w.e to stick the tubing into the fittings? Also when the fittings fit onto the msi sea hawk gpu, The other side is still open, so I need a plug for that end right?


----------



## Jyve

I don't know how well they don't or do overclock I simply though saying that there is no reason to buy that msi card a little harsh. There's something to be said for the convent all in one package card and block assembled. There's the potential throttling as well as the silence of water cooling.


----------



## Dschijn

Maybe my point wasn't clear...








The MSI is a great card, but not suitable for a system with an EK Predator. At least not the primary idea of the Predator.
The price you pay for the card will be higher than getting a cheap 1080 with a prefilled EK block made for the Predator.
The hassle with getting the MSI card, adding the fittings and QDCs and filling up the system with more coolant (with a very small reservoir) can't be less trouble than mounting an EK block









The additional power phases are currently not giving you any advantage. All 1080 OC the same: 2.0-2.1GHz.


----------



## aylan1196

Hi all I just installed ekwb xlc 360 for 5960x and two priffiled gtx 1080 nickle cpu 4.3 ghz never above 55c and both 1080 clocked to 2050mhz and memory to 5500mhz never above 50c all with one xlc 360 Iam amazed


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Maybe my point wasn't clear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MSI is a great card, but not suitable for a system with an EK Predator. At least not the primary idea of the Predator.
> The price you pay for the card will be higher than getting a cheap 1080 with a prefilled EK block made for the Predator.
> The hassle with getting the MSI card, adding the fittings and QDCs and filling up the system with more coolant (with a very small reservoir) can't be less trouble than mounting an EK block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The additional power phases are currently not giving you any advantage. All 1080 OC the same: 2.0-2.1GHz.


I can agree with that. Mostly cuz of the qdc on the 360. Might have been better had he just had a 240 like me. Little more reasonable to get something like the msi. As convenient as the qdc are I'm not a fan of them aesthetically.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aylan1196*
> 
> Hi all I just installed ekwb xlc 360 for 5960x and two priffiled gtx 1080 nickle cpu 4.3 ghz never above 55c and both 1080 clocked to 2050mhz and memory to 5500mhz never above 50c all with one xlc 360 Iam amazed


Try witcher 3 for GPU temps. Make sure your power limit is maxed.


----------



## Dschijn

Yeah the QDCs are not the sexiest... But soooo convenient


----------



## aylan1196

This is the witches 1440 p ultra


----------



## aylan1196

Will do push pull later when ekwb make then available in July


----------



## wizardbro

Yeah those are some good temps for Wticher 3. Other games won't get gpu that hot.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldendarkness1*
> 
> Yeah, I kinda figured it out. However, the two compression fittings fit where the quick disconnect thingies were right? Do I need some glue or w.e to stick the tubing into the fittings? Also when the fittings fit onto the msi sea hawk gpu, The other side is still open, so I need a plug for that end right?


Quote:


> However, the two compression fittings fit where the quick disconnect thingies were right?


Yes
Quote:


> Do I need some glue or w.e to stick the tubing into the fittings?


No, you only need to install the tubing on the barb of the fitting and secure everything with the compression ring (hand tight only).
Quote:


> Also when the fittings fit onto the msi sea hawk gpu, The other side is still open, so I need a plug for that end right?


You GPU should come with 2 stop plugs for the unused ports on the terminal


----------



## suprbeau

So, I was looking to do a similar build, only attaching two Seahawks to a Predator 360; mainly because the first pre-filled water block I saw for the GTX 10 series card specifically stated it was incompatible with the HB SLI bridge. I thought that if there was a way to put both cards in a loop with a single 360, that I could then put the CPU on a separate cooler. Looking again, it seems that EKWB has put out a water block for the Strix that will work with the new HB SLI bridges...

Will a single 360 be enough to cool a 6900K and two GTX 1080's? If so, I can just go with whichever card has a pre-filled waterblock that supports the new HB SLI.

Are there specific QDC's needed if one wanted or needed a separate Predator to cool GPU's without the CPU in the loop? I was having a difficult time finding the correct quick disconnect part on the EKWB site.

Any info or thoughts welcome, just putting together some thoughts for an SLI build with 1080's (if and when I can find them) - not married to any idea in particular, though I haven't done a custom cooling setup before - I do like the look and ease of use of the Predator series from EKWB.


----------



## Jyve

Am I the only one that's a little concerned about Goldendarkness1's upcoming venture?

Glue?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suprbeau*
> 
> Will a single 360 be enough to cool a 6900K and two GTX 1080's? If so, I can just go with whichever card has a pre-filled waterblock that supports the new HB SLI.


Should work, but don't exspect super low temperatures or near silent operation. The fans will have to move some air to cool that hardware.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suprbeau*
> 
> So, I was looking to do a similar build, only attaching two Seahawks to a Predator 360; mainly because the first pre-filled water block I saw for the GTX 10 series card specifically stated it was incompatible with the HB SLI bridge. I thought that if there was a way to put both cards in a loop with a single 360, that I could then put the CPU on a separate cooler. Looking again, it seems that EKWB has put out a water block for the Strix that will work with the new HB SLI bridges...
> 
> Will a single 360 be enough to cool a 6900K and two GTX 1080's? If so, I can just go with whichever card has a pre-filled waterblock that supports the new HB SLI.
> 
> Are there specific QDC's needed if one wanted or needed a separate Predator to cool GPU's without the CPU in the loop? I was having a difficult time finding the correct quick disconnect part on the EKWB site.
> 
> Any info or thoughts welcome, just putting together some thoughts for an SLI build with 1080's (if and when I can find them) - not married to any idea in particular, though I haven't done a custom cooling setup before - I do like the look and ease of use of the Predator series from EKWB.


I'd get a case that supports two 360s or at least a 240 and a 360 and I'd remove the CPU block from the 360 and use the two prefilled 1080 blocks with QDCs on the 360 then have the other 240 or 360 just for the CPU. I know it's a pain to drain the first 360 but I wouldn't advice two GPUs and a CPU on one 360.









Edit: That's what I'm going to do with my two Titan X's when I can get a second 240 or 360.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> What Jyve said is all good.
> 
> You must also remember that you will have to ditch the quick disconnect on the Predator since you won't have a pair on your GPU block to interconnect everything.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Yeah. I forgot to mention that. Again, if you do your research you'll probably have figured that part out.


Either that or just add the qdc adapters yourself? I take it these are the same size?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008V1WF30/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008V1WHN8/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## suprbeau

Thanks guys! Definitely will give what you've said a good think and do some more reading before I start ordering parts. Like I mentioned, I haven't picked up anything yet, so I think I can leave the EK provided QDC in the loop if I take KedarWolf's advice and use EKWB's pre-filled water blocks for whichever one will allow for use of the HB SLI bridge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'd get a case that supports two 360s or at least a 240 and a 360 and I'd remove the CPU block from the 360 and use the two prefilled 1080 blocks with QDCs on the 360 then have the other 240 or 360 just for the CPU. I know it's a pain to drain the first 360 but I wouldn't advice two GPUs and a CPU on one 360.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: That's what I'm going to do with my two Titan X's when I can get a second 240 or 360.


From what I've been reading, it doesn't seem to matter much which GTX 1080 I put under water with a pre-filled block. I was looking at the Seahawks just because I really liked their aesthetics and the fact that I could later incorporate them into a custom loop if I wanted to - might still give that a ride. Losing the QDC if I have an isolated loop for my GPU's isn't really a show stopper for me, I was thinking I'd need to fit a tube with a QDC if I was keeping the card and CPU on the same cooler.

Thanks so much for the parts links Jedi - it will definitely help with planning. I'd really like to get this right in one without having to redo or change plans midstream, so definitely going to do some more reading. It seems like I have some time since no one is carrying the 1080s at the moment anyway, lol.

For reference, I am planning on going with a CaseLabs Merlin SM8 - should have plenty of room for future modding and tons of radiator space. It's definitely on the expensive side, but I like the idea that it very well might be the last case I ever need buy...

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Either that or just add the qdc adapters yourself? I take it these are the same size?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008V1WF30/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008V1WHN8/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


Those are the larger NS6 (better flow though), you need the NS4 if you want an exact replacement.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Those are the larger NS6 (better flow though), you need the NS4 if you want an exact replacement.


Ah, my mistake. Of course they wouldn't use the ones with better flow by default  Kappa


----------



## Goldendarkness1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Those are the larger NS6 (better flow though), you need the NS4 if you want an exact replacement.


Wait a minute i got those. They should be able to connect with the ns4 on the predator since they have the same couple and barb size right?
EDIT: http://www.cpcworldwide.com/Product-List/Product/489 and http://www.cpcworldwide.com/Product-List/Series/23?Category=44&Product=487

http://www.cpcworldwide.com/Product-List/Product/1679 and http://www.cpcworldwide.com/Product-List/Series/21?Category=44&Product=475

They seem to have the same exact dimensions with diferent amounts of spillage, so it should be fine probably.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Ah, my mistake. Of course they wouldn't use the ones with better flow by default
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kappa


More expensive, and generally feel out of place even more. There were enough complaints about the aesthetics of the NS4 so I don't blame them for not going with the NS6.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldendarkness1*
> 
> Wait a minute i got those. They should be able to connect with the ns4 on the predator since they have the same couple and barb size right?
> EDIT: http://www.cpcworldwide.com/Product-List/Product/489 and http://www.cpcworldwide.com/Product-List/Series/23?Category=44&Product=487
> 
> http://www.cpcworldwide.com/Product-List/Product/1679 and http://www.cpcworldwide.com/Product-List/Series/21?Category=44&Product=475
> 
> They seem to have the same exact dimensions with diferent amounts of spillage, so it should be fine probably.


Yeah sure, if you have the same BSP 3/8" barb ends then go for it


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suprbeau*
> 
> Thanks guys! Definitely will give what you've said a good think and do some more reading before I start ordering parts. Like I mentioned, I haven't picked up anything yet, so I think I can leave the EK provided QDC in the loop if I take KedarWolf's advice and use EKWB's pre-filled water blocks for whichever one will allow for use of the HB SLI bridge.
> From what I've been reading, it doesn't seem to matter much which GTX 1080 I put under water with a pre-filled block. I was looking at the Seahawks just because I really liked their aesthetics and the fact that I could later incorporate them into a custom loop if I wanted to - might still give that a ride. Losing the QDC if I have an isolated loop for my GPU's isn't really a show stopper for me, I was thinking I'd need to fit a tube with a QDC if I was keeping the card and CPU on the same cooler.
> 
> Thanks so much for the parts links Jedi - it will definitely help with planning. I'd really like to get this right in one without having to redo or change plans midstream, so definitely going to do some more reading. It seems like I have some time since no one is carrying the 1080s at the moment anyway, lol.
> 
> For reference, I am planning on going with a CaseLabs Merlin SM8 - should have plenty of room for future modding and tons of radiator space. It's definitely on the expensive side, but I like the idea that it very well might be the last case I ever need buy...
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted.


Check out the Core X9.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1538271/thermaltake-core-x-case-owners-club-x1-x2-x9-x9-snow-ed

Some of the best rad support out there and not expensive. It IS huge and heavy though.


----------



## suprbeau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Check out the Core X9.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1538271/thermaltake-core-x-case-owners-club-x1-x2-x9-x9-snow-ed
> 
> Some of the best rad support out there and not expensive. It IS huge and heavy though.


Holy Balls - that thing is HUGE









I actually took a hard look at that case, NZXT, Corsair, Cooler Master, Phanteks, etc. - really killed myself doing research because I've got my eyes on an E-ATX board. When it came down to it, CaseLabs just ticked all my boxes. I haven't done a custom or expensive rig for some time (c.10 years), so I'm finding it easier to talk myself into the cost of the SM8.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suprbeau*
> 
> Thanks guys! Definitely will give what you've said a good think and do some more reading before I start ordering parts. Like I mentioned, I haven't picked up anything yet, so I think I can leave the EK provided QDC in the loop if I take KedarWolf's advice and use EKWB's pre-filled water blocks for whichever one will allow for use of the HB SLI bridge.
> From what I've been reading, it doesn't seem to matter much which GTX 1080 I put under water with a pre-filled block. I was looking at the Seahawks just because I really liked their aesthetics and the fact that I could later incorporate them into a custom loop if I wanted to - might still give that a ride. Losing the QDC if I have an isolated loop for my GPU's isn't really a show stopper for me, I was thinking I'd need to fit a tube with a QDC if I was keeping the card and CPU on the same cooler.
> 
> Thanks so much for the parts links Jedi - it will definitely help with planning. I'd really like to get this right in one without having to redo or change plans midstream, so definitely going to do some more reading. It seems like I have some time since no one is carrying the 1080s at the moment anyway, lol.
> 
> For reference, I am planning on going with a CaseLabs Merlin SM8 - should have plenty of room for future modding and tons of radiator space. It's definitely on the expensive side, but I like the idea that it very well might be the last case I ever need buy...
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted.


I guess I misread. I thought you had already bought the msi sea hawk.

This changes everything. Absolutely buy a prefilled block for a reference 1080. This means you don't have to worry about fittings and draining and all that jazz.

Also aesthetically should look the same as the msi uses an ek block which should look identical to what you'll get with the prefilled block. Minus any msi branding the backplate of the sea hawk might have.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suprbeau*
> 
> Thanks guys! Definitely will give what you've said a good think and do some more reading before I start ordering parts. Like I mentioned, I haven't picked up anything yet, so I think I can leave the EK provided QDC in the loop if I take KedarWolf's advice and use EKWB's pre-filled water blocks for whichever one will allow for use of the HB SLI bridge.
> From what I've been reading, it doesn't seem to matter much which GTX 1080 I put under water with a pre-filled block. I was looking at the Seahawks just because I really liked their aesthetics and the fact that I could later incorporate them into a custom loop if I wanted to - might still give that a ride. Losing the QDC if I have an isolated loop for my GPU's isn't really a show stopper for me, I was thinking I'd need to fit a tube with a QDC if I was keeping the card and CPU on the same cooler.
> 
> Thanks so much for the parts links Jedi - it will definitely help with planning. I'd really like to get this right in one without having to redo or change plans midstream, so definitely going to do some more reading. It seems like I have some time since no one is carrying the 1080s at the moment anyway, lol.
> 
> For reference, I am planning on going with a CaseLabs Merlin SM8 - should have plenty of room for future modding and tons of radiator space. It's definitely on the expensive side, but I like the idea that it very well might be the last case I ever need buy...
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted.


On my SLI Titan X's I have one 360, top Titan X with a prefilled block, bottom on custom air. It works because it's always the top card that really heats up.

Something to consider until you can do a dual Predator CPU/GPU setup.


----------



## dmastin

I realize I probably should have gone custom from the beginning, but I didn’t realize I’d become addicted so quickly. Question: I have a EK-XLC Predator 360 cooling the CPU and have added a waterblock for the GPU (EK-FC1080 GTX - Acetal+Nickel). I’m thinking of adding an additional radiator and a reservoir. Can the pump that comes with the Predator 360 handle cooling the CPU and 360 radiator and the GPU waterblock AND me now adding a second radiator and a reservoir? Total would be 360 radiator, CPU, GPU waterblock, second radiator, and reservoir.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmastin*
> 
> I realize I probably should have gone custom from the beginning, but I didn't realize I'd become addicted so quickly. Question: I have a EK-XLC Predator 360 cooling the CPU and have added a waterblock for the GPU (EK-FC1080 GTX - Acetal+Nickel). I'm thinking of adding an additional radiator and a reservoir. Can the pump that comes with the Predator 360 handle cooling the CPU and 360 radiator and the GPU waterblock AND me now adding a second radiator and a reservoir? Total would be 360 radiator, CPU, GPU waterblock, second radiator, and reservoir.


Like I answered on Reddit, yes the pump will be able to handle this setup


----------



## dmastin

Thanks very much for your reply. I'm looking forward to expanding!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Edit:wrong thread


----------



## Jyve

Man those fittings were a pain to get apart, the ones on the cpu block. Good thing I don't have to mess with the rotary fittings. Those will remain on and I'll just trim the tube as needed.


----------



## suprbeau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Like I answered on Reddit, yes the pump will be able to handle this setup


Quick question Akira - realize mostly asked and answered, but I opened a ticket with an EKWB tech who recommended a custom loop when I was talking single 360+CPU+GPU block+GPU block without a reservoir or rad. When you say the 360 pump can handle that load (CPU, GPU, rad, reservoir), can we expect the same kind of performance? Sorry for the simplistic question, but I'm looking to do a first time water cooling setup, and it would be helpful in the planning to know exactly how expandable the 360 is.

I'm OK with the concept of one 360 for the two GPU's and one 360 for my CPU - just trying to balance that decision/work effort versus taking a shot at a first time custom build.

Thanks!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suprbeau*
> 
> Quick question Akira - realize mostly asked and answered, but I opened a ticket with an EKWB tech who recommended a custom loop when I was talking single 360+CPU+GPU block+GPU block without a reservoir or rad. When you say the 360 pump can handle that load (CPU, GPU, rad, reservoir), can we expect the same kind of performance? Sorry for the simplistic question, but I'm looking to do a first time water cooling setup, and it would be helpful in the planning to know exactly how expandable the 360 is.
> 
> I'm OK with the concept of one 360 for the two GPU's and one 360 for my CPU - just trying to balance that decision/work effort versus taking a shot at a first time custom build.
> 
> Thanks!


Performances will still be there.

The main reason why the tech recommended a custom loop over the use of a Predator is mostly because when 2 prefilled GPU blocks are involved, it becomes a bit tricky to manage the QDC connections between the Predator and the 2 GPU blocks. Tubing management is harder in this situation.


----------



## Jyve

The 2 fittings on the Predator unit itself seem to be rotary fittings. I'm looking all over the EK site for this fitting and having no luck finding it.

As it stands now I don't need to remove em but should I have to I don't see how to do it. Anyone know? So far I've been able to re use those 2 pieces and just trimmed off what I needed to.

Would still like to know how they come off.

PS:just wanted to complain about how difficult the fittings on the cpu block were to seperate. They were more than hand tight for sure.


----------



## Jyve

Another question about adding a res. Am I right in that the predator res needs to be filled before the add on? Once both are filled when starting the loop, can I get away with just topping off the add on until full without messing with the predator res?

Predator res will be a pain to get to.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> The 2 fittings on the Predator unit itself seem to be rotary fittings. I'm looking all over the EK site for this fitting and having no luck finding it.
> 
> As it stands now I don't need to remove em but should I have to I don't see how to do it. Anyone know? So far I've been able to re use those 2 pieces and just trimmed off what I needed to.
> 
> Would still like to know how they come off.
> 
> PS:just wanted to complain about how difficult the fittings on the cpu block were to seperate. They were more than hand tight for sure.


Yeah sometimes the compression ring tends to be hard to unscrew on the ZMT. Sorry about that.

The rotary ones aren't available as a standalone product. To remove the compression ring on them it's the same as you did on the ones on the CPU block. To remove the fitting itself from the Predator, you simply need to use an adjustable wrench and unscrew the base of the fitting. You will see 2 flat spots on the base for this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Another question about adding a res. Am I right in that the predator res needs to be filled before the add on? Once both are filled when starting the loop, can I get away with just topping off the add on until full without messing with the predator res?
> 
> Predator res will be a pain to get to.


Yes the small res on the unit needs to be filled so the pump doesn't run dry. After that you can fill the add-on res but always take a look at the small res to be sure it's full.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yeah sometimes the compression ring tends to be hard to unscrew on the ZMT. Sorry about that.
> 
> The rotary ones aren't available as a standalone product. To remove the compression ring on them it's the same as you did on the ones on the CPU block. To remove the fitting itself from the Predator, you simply need to use an adjustable wrench and unscrew the base of the fitting. You will see 2 flat spots on the base for this.
> Yes the small res on the unit needs to be filled so the pump doesn't run dry. After that you can fill the add-on res but always take a look at the small res to be sure it's full.


Thanks for the quick answers. Figured out how to take the fittings off the predator. All good. Don't need to remove the rotary fittings. Cut the tubing to size and managed to not screw up.

As for the res. Managed to get the predator out of the system enough that I should be able to fill it. I'll just not let the add on res get too low when topping off.

Here's my test fit of everything. Valve isn't on in this pic.


----------



## aylan1196

So how to connect the qdc from cpu to 1st gpu and then to 2nd gpu and then to ek xlc rad Iam I right ?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aylan1196*
> 
> So how to connect the qdc from cpu to 1st gpu and then to 2nd gpu and then to ek xlc rad Iam I right ?


Yes you're right


----------



## Jyve

Ok. All done. Had some issues getting the pump to work last night. Both res were full but the pump was feeding through the loop. Last ditch effort was to mount the predator in the case and start shaking the case. Mounted predator, flipped on the psu and swoosh everything fed and cylinder res volume lowered.

Running heaven now. Gpu (980ti) 48c @ 1480mhz cpu (4690k) 61 @ 4.4ghz

Not awful running off a single 240mm rad. Don't know what ambient is in here though.

*edit* just dislodged and air bubble and cpu dropped to 56


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Ok. All done. Had some issues getting the pump to work last night. Both res were full but the pump was feeding through the loop. Last ditch effort was to mount the predator in the case and start shaking the case. Mounted predator, flipped on the psu and swoosh everything fed and cylinder res volume lowered.
> 
> Running heaven now. Gpu (980ti) 48c @ 1480mhz cpu (4690k) 61 @ 4.4ghz
> 
> Not awful running off a single 240mm rad. Don't know what ambient is in here though.
> 
> *edit* just dislodged and air bubble and cpu dropped to 56
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## spyui

Hey guys, I occasionally hear the sound of water being pump on my Ek predator 360 , is it normal ? or does it indicate my water level is low in included reservoir ?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> Hey guys, I occasionally hear the sound of water being pump on my Ek predator 360 , is it normal ? or does it indicate my water level is low in included reservoir ?


I'd get that occasionally as well. Probably just random air. After just opening mine it didn't look low at all. That said after reassembling mine I get no noise at all.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey guys.

I'm just about to buy a Asus X99 Strix, I had my eye on the EK Predator 360.
Now I've read about the mounting screws not going through the board etc etc, is this still the case with the Strix or did they revise the way it's mounted.
I really didn't want to have to order the extra screw set from EK as it would take ages to get to Australia.

Thanks


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I'm just about to buy a Asus X99 Strix, I had my eye on the EK Predator 360.
> Now I've read about the mounting screws not going through the board etc etc, is this still the case with the Strix or did they revise the way it's mounted.
> I really didn't want to have to order the extra screw set from EK as it would take ages to get to Australia.
> 
> Thanks


I believe it's been taken care of. Pretty sure a different set of mounting screws comes in the box.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I believe it's been taken care of. Pretty sure a different set of mounting screws comes in the box.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I'm just about to buy a Asus X99 Strix, I had my eye on the EK Predator 360.
> Now I've read about the mounting screws not going through the board etc etc, is this still the case with the Strix or did they revise the way it's mounted.
> I really didn't want to have to order the extra screw set from EK as it would take ages to get to Australia.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, my Predator 360 V2 came with an X99 screw set and works with my X99-A II which is the same board as the Strix minus the wi-fi and bluetooth.









Edit: And minus the fancy RGB.


----------



## Dschijn

All rev. 1.1 Predators come with a 2nd set of srews (for the X99 boards) that don't have to go through the mainboard.


----------



## meitsme

hey guys i'm using EK-XLC Predator 360 (incl. QDC) with EK-FC1080 GTX - Acetal+Nickel prefilled with a backplate and it's working amazing









now i'm wondering for future sli upgrade, if ill want to add another 1080 what will be the best option for me and what exactly will i need? kinda noob at this

its seems kinda crowded already in here (define r5 and ill have to use the 2nd pci slot)


----------



## Wovermars1996

So after returning my recalled EK Predator 360 (Rev 1.0) a few months ago, I'll be joining the club again in a few months with a Predator 360 (Rev 1.1) along a QDC water block for the GTX 1080 that I'll be getting at the same time.


----------



## Jyve

Ok. After some playing around. Heaven benchmark. Single predator 240 cooling a 4690k @ 4.4ghz @ 1.25v and a zotac amp extreme 980 ti @ 1505mhz load temps cpu 60c and gpu 54c

I can live with that.


----------



## dmastin

Here's my Intel Core i7-5930K push/pull EK-XLC Predator 360 (incl. QDC) with EK-FC1080 GTX Acetal+Nickel prefilled with a backplate and EK-RES X3 150 reservoir installed in a Phanteks PH-ES515E_AG Enthoo EVOLV ATX Mid Tower Chassis Case. My first computer build in 16 years and my first liquid cooling attempt ever.


----------



## Dschijn

Imho you shouldn't mix fans on the rad. But nice build


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmastin*
> 
> Here's my Intel Core i7-5930K push/pull EK-XLC Predator 360 (incl. QDC) with EK-FC1080 GTX Acetal+Nickel prefilled with a backplate and EK-RES X3 150 reservoir installed in a Phanteks PH-ES515E_AG Enthoo EVOLV ATX Mid Tower Chassis Case. My first computer build in 16 years and my first liquid cooling attempt ever.


What are your temps like?

I'm thinking about grabbing a 360 for my 5820k and getting a pre-filled waterblock for a GTX1080FE.
All in a tiny Enthoo Primo..


----------



## spyui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmastin*
> 
> Here's my Intel Core i7-5930K push/pull EK-XLC Predator 360 (incl. QDC) with EK-FC1080 GTX Acetal+Nickel prefilled with a backplate and EK-RES X3 150 reservoir installed in a Phanteks PH-ES515E_AG Enthoo EVOLV ATX Mid Tower Chassis Case. My first computer build in 16 years and my first liquid cooling attempt ever.


what is your temp ?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmastin*
> 
> Here's my Intel Core i7-5930K push/pull EK-XLC Predator 360 (incl. QDC) with EK-FC1080 GTX Acetal+Nickel prefilled with a backplate and EK-RES X3 150 reservoir installed in a Phanteks PH-ES515E_AG Enthoo EVOLV ATX Mid Tower Chassis Case. My first computer build in 16 years and my first liquid cooling attempt ever.


I think I can JUST about make out a motherboard under all that lol...









For both aesthetic and cooling reasons, I'd say the extra Noctuas were not at all necessary.


----------



## Dschijn

Switched to a EVGA GTX 1080 FE today and slapped a EK-FC1080 GTX G1 - Acetal+Nickel with backplate on it.
Running @ 2126MHz core & 5500MHz memory with a [email protected] 4.5GHz.
Cooled with a EK Predator 360 and 6 Noctua NF-F12 classic in push/pull.
With fans at 100% = 1474rpm GPU stays under 40°C.
3dMark: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12873377


----------



## dmastin

Agreed atomicus!







When I first started this build I didn't even realize you could control the speed of fans. I thought they just had one speed so I was like, durn this Corsair H100i v2 is pretty loud I better order some "quiet" fans. So I ended up with extra fans (and a Predator 360, of course). Also the reservoir doesn't add any significant cooling, but does add extra tubing. A more reasonable build would not have a reservoir, or push/pull, and would probably have better case flow and therefore maybe better overall temps if it were a 240 rather than a 360 radiator.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I think I can JUST about make out a motherboard under all that lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For both aesthetic and cooling reasons, I'd say the extra Noctuas were not at all necessary.


----------



## dmastin

My understanding is limited. It seems to me that it depends on what fan speeds you want or are willing to run.
Running a 5930K at stock speed with memory at stock speed with fans in quiet profile ~500rpm GPU max at 45C http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9085673 with fans at 100% GPU max at 41C http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9085992
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> What are your temps like?
> 
> I'm thinking about grabbing a 360 for my 5820k and getting a pre-filled waterblock for a GTX1080FE.
> All in a tiny Enthoo Primo..


----------



## dmastin

Thanks Dschijn! I'd rather have matching fans or no push/pull, but I had extra fans just laying around. Also, I think the issue of matching fans and/or relative rpm settings for each side is complex. In any case, seems like matching fans could only simplify things though, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Imho you shouldn't mix fans on the rad. But nice build


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmastin*
> 
> Thanks Dschijn! I'd rather have matching fans or no push/pull, but I had extra fans just laying around. Also, I think the issue of matching fans and/or relative rpm settings for each side is complex. In any case, seems like matching fans could only simplify things though, right?


Sure








I just worry, that you can't match the specs of the fans and will have only a smaller effect than expected.


----------



## yusuket520

I got the same rig as you, i7 5820K at 4.5, Fractal define S, EK Predator 360 with EK GTX1080 as well but my GPU and CPU are both running at 47 ish under load. What speed is your pump running at under full load?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Switched to a EVGA GTX 1080 FE today and slapped a EK-FC1080 GTX G1 - Acetal+Nickel with backplate on it.
> Running @ 2126MHz core & 5500MHz memory with a [email protected] 4.5GHz.
> Cooled with a EK Predator 360 and 6 Noctua NF-F12 classic in push/pull.
> With fans at 100% = 1474rpm GPU stays under 40°C.
> 3dMark: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12873377


----------



## yusuket520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Switched to a EVGA GTX 1080 FE today and slapped a EK-FC1080 GTX G1 - Acetal+Nickel with backplate on it.
> Running @ 2126MHz core & 5500MHz memory with a [email protected] 4.5GHz.
> Cooled with a EK Predator 360 and 6 Noctua NF-F12 classic in push/pull.
> With fans at 100% = 1474rpm GPU stays under 40°C.
> 3dMark: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12873377


I got the same rig as you, i7 5820K at 4.5, Fractal define S, EK Predator 360 with EK GTX1080 as well but my GPU and CPU are both running at 47 ish under load. What speed is your pump running at under full load?


----------



## Dschijn

Pump @ 100% = 3075rpm
Fans @ 100% = 1500rpm

47°C CPU temp under GPU load? My CPU gets in the 70-80°C range under 100% CPU load.


----------



## yusuket520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Pump @ 100% = 3075rpm
> Fans @ 100% = 1500rpm
> 
> 47°C CPU temp under GPU load? My CPU gets in the 70-80°C range under 100% CPU load.


CPU not 100% load, just during gaming CPU is around 47 degress


----------



## Dschijn

Ok








Normally my fans and pump spin much slower and result in temps around 50°C CPU/GPU in games.


----------



## clarifiante

i've got a predator 360 hooked up to my cpu and a single 980ti for now. i'm thinking of going in a sli config and looping my 2nd 980ti into the loop. i'm worried about temps. is it possible to use the predator 360 on the gpus only? i'll then use a separate AIO for my cpu


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> i've got a predator 360 hooked up to my cpu and a single 980ti for now. i'm thinking of going in a sli config and looping my 2nd 980ti into the loop. i'm worried about temps. is it possible to use the predator 360 on the gpus only? i'll then use a separate AIO for my cpu


Yes, you'd need to drain it and take off the CPU block though, maybe add a piece of tubing where the CPU block was attached to the QDC. I guess you could leave it on and not use it but that would be really sloppy and look bad.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Thinking of getting 2 of the 240 units, one for CPU one for GPU, anyone done this?

Getting tired of my full loop, to much of a headache to fill, bleed etc and takes up 90% of the damn case.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Thinking of getting 2 of the 240 units, one for CPU one for GPU, anyone done this?
> 
> Getting tired of my full loop, to much of a headache to fill, bleed etc and takes up 90% of the damn case.


Why not a 360 with QDC for the GPU, that's what I'm seriously thinking of doing.
Get a GTX1080 FE and a pre-filled waterblock with QDC from EKWB (Around $200AU).


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Was thinking about that to, I don't mind having dedicated loops for each though.

Got plenty of time or pick, waiting to see how Zen and Vega go before I rebuild







.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Was thinking about that to, I don't mind having dedicated loops for each though.
> 
> Got plenty of time or pick, waiting to see how Zen and Vega go before I rebuild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Honestly if the eVGA GTX1080 Hybrid or Seahawk become available next week I probably won't.
But I will still be putting a 240 on the 6800k in a Entho Evlov ATX case, they mount really nicely in the front and I do want to downsize from the Primo, the Primo is really good for the Predator 360/GPU loop.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Honestly if the eVGA GTX1080 Hybrid or Seahawk become available next week I probably won't.
> But I will still be putting a 240 on the 6800k in a Entho Evlov ATX case, they mount really nicely in the front and I do want to downsize from the Primo, the Primo is really good for the Predator 360/GPU loop.


I'm needing / wanting to change to an AIO again because custom loops while they look nice are to much of a pain, my pumps also failing as well and the whole things not doing a great job of cooling, CPU & GPU are both on 40° doing nothing







.

Hoping the Predator can do a better job on a new system.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I'm needing / wanting to change to an AIO again because custom loops while they look nice are to much of a pain, my pumps also failing as well and the whole things not doing a great job of cooling, CPU & GPU are both on 40° doing nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Hoping the Predator can do a better job on a new system.


It's the main reason why I buy AIO's, I don't have the time for full maintenance, when the Predator came out I had my eye on it, professional watercooling with the simplicity of a AIO.
Was also the reason I sold my MSI GTX980ti for a eVGA GTX980ti Hybrid at the end of last year, never went over 50c where the MSI hit 78c (Queensland summers, got to love them).

What ever happens I will end up with a Predator for the CPU at least.
I did notice Scorptec has the Seahawk listed, but I generally order from PCCG.


----------



## Dschijn

Agreed! The Predator 360 is such a nice cooler. Sold my GTX 980Ti a week ago to another Predator owner. Just unplugged the card from the loop, closed my loop and the connections on the 980 Ti, done.
Installed a prefilled cooler on my 1080 on Saturday and had it integrated into the loop without any hassle. Of course some pre testing with the stock air cooler first and the Predator only cooling the CPU.
It is not super pretty, but so easy to handle


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> It's the main reason why I buy AIO's, I don't have the time for full maintenance, when the Predator came out I had my eye on it, professional watercooling with the simplicity of a AIO.
> Was also the reason I sold my MSI GTX980ti for a eVGA GTX980ti Hybrid at the end of last year, never went over 50c where the MSI hit 78c (Queensland summers, got to love them).
> 
> What ever happens I will end up with a Predator for the CPU at least.
> I did notice Scorptec has the Seahawk listed, but I generally order from PCCG.


I've tried all the normal cooling methods, air, AIO and custom loop. AIO is by far the easiest, custom looks nice but in my case 2h to fill fill and 3 days to fully bleed... kinda over it (reversed case makes it spazzy). Don't get me started on damn QLD summers, my room in summer hits 35° - 45° the whole time add an AMD card into that and you got yourself an oven







.

I'll be doing the same most likely, a Predator for the CPU, the pre-filled GPU blocks look pretty good but its also tempting to have 2 separate units for each just to better control temps and make cleaning etc easier I'll also probably have to cut the tubes down anyway seeing the SM5 is a pretty small case.


----------



## Killua Zoldyck

Anyone know if the 360 fits into a Phanteks Enthoo Evolv across the top? Based on the available dimensions (415 v 420mm of space) it sounds like it should fit but who knows when it comes to mounting holes etc...


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killua Zoldyck*
> 
> Anyone know if the 360 fits into a Phanteks Enthoo Evolv across the top? Based on the available dimensions (415 v 420mm of space) it sounds like it should fit but who knows when it comes to mounting holes etc...


Should fit: http://www.ekwb.com/predator/case-compatibility-list/


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killua Zoldyck*
> 
> Anyone know if the 360 fits into a Phanteks Enthoo Evolv across the top? Based on the available dimensions (415 v 420mm of space) it sounds like it should fit but who knows when it comes to mounting holes etc...


It will but it's very tight.

dmastin posted a pic here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread/4840#post_25312493


----------



## Killua Zoldyck

Cheers guys, looks like the front is a bit easier (although I'd planned for the top). Guess I'll grab it and see what happens


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Thinking of getting 2 of the 240 units, one for CPU one for GPU, anyone done this?
> 
> Getting tired of my full loop, to much of a headache to fill, bleed etc and takes up 90% of the damn case.


But if you take one of the Predator for a GPU only loop, you'll need to remove the CPU block so that means flush/fill/bleed....but it will take less place in the case.


----------



## dmastin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killua Zoldyck*
> 
> Anyone know if the 360 fits into a Phanteks Enthoo Evolv across the top? Based on the available dimensions (415 v 420mm of space) it sounds like it should fit but who knows when it comes to mounting holes etc...


Yes. Thanks schoolofmonkey, it will fit. I had one screw that I have to back off a bit, but otherwise it fits fine.
Also, as Dschijn mentions you'll find other uses posting their cases with the 360 fitting.
I will say, however, that the top has really constricted air flow out.
The top does have vents and spaces in the front and back, but it's still pretty restricted.
It's a cool case and I love it, but if I had a magic wand I'd give the top a big grill like the ENTHOO PRIMO.
I like the front as an installation option. You'll still be dealing with getting the heat out of the case, but maybe it's a better option.
I suppose you could try a front installation with the fans blowing out the front, but that'd defeat the dust filter.
Good luck and enjoy! Let us know how it goes. I'd be interested.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> But if you take one of the Predator for a GPU only loop, you'll need to remove the CPU block so that means flush/fill/bleed....but it will take less place in the case.


Yeah that's true but than again its easier filling and bleeding an AIO than a full loop in a 20kg case


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Thinking of getting 2 of the 240 units, one for CPU one for GPU, anyone done this?
> 
> Getting tired of my full loop, to much of a headache to fill, bleed etc and takes up 90% of the damn case.


My thoughts exactly. I want a separate loop for each the GPU and CPU. My reasoning is easier maintenance. With as much as I have pulled out my CPU and loop in the past few months I do not want to have to go through that with my GPU in the mix.
I am currently waiting for the 1080Ti hybrid units to come out before I commit to water cooling my GPU. I may still get QDC's for the GPU but I am not sure yet.
I want to use a predator for this because I want a simple pump/rad combo without needing an external res but with the brilliant blue UV tubing and fittings I already have.


----------



## Killua Zoldyck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmastin*
> 
> Yes. Thanks schoolofmonkey, it will fit. I had one screw that I have to back off a bit, but otherwise it fits fine.
> Also, as Dschijn mentions you'll find other uses posting their cases with the 360 fitting.
> I will say, however, that the top has really constricted air flow out.
> The top does have vents and spaces in the front and back, but it's still pretty restricted.
> It's a cool case and I love it, but if I had a magic wand I'd give the top a big grill like the ENTHOO PRIMO.
> I like the front as an installation option. You'll still be dealing with getting the heat out of the case, but maybe it's a better option.
> I suppose you could try a front installation with the fans blowing out the front, but that'd defeat the dust filter.
> Good luck and enjoy! Let us know how it goes. I'd be interested.


Yeah I think the plan will be to use it as intake from the front even though I feel it's a bit ******ed using a rad as intake as you're just cycling hot air back into the case but as I'm not looking to seriously overclock I don't think it'll be a huge issue, and keeping the dust filter going is a higher priority







. If I come across any issues I'll just swap it around.


----------



## Vesimas

What do you think about 19° to 24° in idle (Predator 360)? After i come back from work i'll test in load :V


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesimas*
> 
> What do you think about 19° to 24° in idle (Predator 360)? After i come back from work i'll test in load :V


Cooling what?








But sounds chilly.


----------



## Avant Garde

Can I use a different CPU block with Predator 240 and some clear tubes? I don't really like those matte black ones and would like to have some LED goodness with CPU block since I'm already paying that much for an AIO...


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Can I use a different CPU block with Predator 240 and some clear tubes? I don't really like those matte black ones and would like to have some LED goodness with CPU block since I'm already paying that much for an AIO...


As long as it's the right size, yes you can, there's not reason you can't add an extra RAD or a larger Reservoir, treat it like a standard custom RAD with a pump attached.
You're only limited by your imagination


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> My thoughts exactly. I want a separate loop for each the GPU and CPU. My reasoning is easier maintenance.


Kinda my thinking, that and filling / bleeding should be much much easier seeing I wont have to shake a 20kg case for hours







.

Be nice if EK sold the rad with pump, res and fan / pump power connector on it's own







, than we could build our own AIO, hell it'd make a full custom loop easier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> You're only limited by your imagination


Limited by your imagination huh? guess I'll watercool my monitors, keyboard and mouse to







.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Limited by your imagination huh? guess I'll watercool my monitors, keyboard and mouse to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've seen it, cooling the graphics chip on a high hertz monitor.
Remember watercooling started with garden hoses and car radiators.
I remember the day when my parents wondered where 1/2 their garden hose and spare copper pipe fittings from the garage went..lol..


----------



## Vesimas

I ran a simple Heaven benchmark and the temperature were from 36° to 42° (6600k stock)


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Yeah that's true but than again its easier filling and bleeding an AIO than a full loop in a 20kg case


Totally agree


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Totally agree


Hey can I ask you a question.

I noticed the GTX1080 black backplate isn't in stock and says "Ready for Assembly".
How long does that usually take to do?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey can I ask you a question.
> 
> I noticed the GTX1080 black backplate isn't in stock and says "Ready for Assembly".
> How long does that usually take to do?


it's usually a matter of a few days so approx. the time it takes to process an order.


----------



## andressergio

Guys i have the PREDATOR 360 can i do a push pull buying 3 extra Vardar Fans ?

Thanks !!!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Guys i have the PREDATOR 360 can i do a push pull buying 3 extra Vardar Fans ?
> 
> Thanks !!!


Yep

dmastin posted a pic here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread/4840#post_25312493

He's pretty much did the extreme out of the box build with the Predator 360...lol..


----------



## kgarcia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yep
> 
> dmastin posted a pic here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread/4840#post_25312493
> 
> He's pretty much did the extreme out of the box build with the Predator 360...lol..


I still don't understand the point of breaking apart an AIO and doing a half assed custom loop. Sure, you want performance and silence then get a predator and pre-filled gpu block. But once you break it open just to add a resivoir you're now in custom loop territory. It's not like you're doing it for looks. His setup is jammed into the evolv and looks awful. Better off with no window.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgarcia*
> 
> I still don't understand the point of breaking apart an AIO and doing a half assed custom loop. Sure, you want performance and silence then get a predator and pre-filled gpu block. But once you break it open just to add a resivoir you're now in custom loop territory. It's not like you're doing it for looks. His setup is jammed into the evolv and looks awful. Better off with no window.


Guess it's easy of expandability.
I do think it's very cramped in the Enthoo Evolv ATX, the 360 much more suited for full tower cases like the Primo which I'll be putting one in.

Joker did a really nice build with a Predator 240 in a Enthoo Evolv ATX, he had it mounted in the front, with no GPU block.
I think it looks really neat and tidy.

https://youtu.be/UHPTbMmdvGA

If I can get my hands on a GTX1080 Seahawk or Hybrid I'll do the same build as Joker.


----------



## kgarcia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Guess it's easy of expandability.
> I do think it's very cramped in the Enthoo Evolv ATX, the 360 much more suited for full tower cases like the Primo which I'll be putting one in.
> 
> Joker did a really nice build with a Predator 240 in a Enthoo Evolv ATX, he had it mounted in the front, with no GPU block.
> I think it looks really neat and tidy.
> 
> https://youtu.be/UHPTbMmdvGA
> 
> If I can get my hands on a GTX1080 Seahawk or Hybrid I'll do the same build as Joker.


I'm in the middle of an evolv atx custom loop. Originally started with a predator 360 1.0 and returned it since micro center didn't have the 1.1. That has since sprawled into a full custom loop with dual 360 PE, dual 980 Strix nickel blocks, evo supremacy, and Revo d5 with x-res 250. It's all in the evolv atx but I modded it so it's not jammed up.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgarcia*
> 
> I'm in the middle of my evolv atx custom loops. Will post it when done. Originally started with a predator 360 1.0 and returned it since micro center didn't have the 1.1. That has since sprawled into a full custom loop with dual 360 PE, dual 980 Strix nickel blocks, evo supremacy, and Revo d5 with x-res 250. It's all in the evolv atx but I modded it so it's not jammed up.


Love to see a pic once it's done.
I need the 2 3.5" drive base in the basement do a large front radiator won't work there.

For me not doing complete custom water cooling is the time it takes for maintenance (draining etc etc), 5 kids and caring for my wife with cancer takes up a lot of time.
The Predator takes all that away with nearly the performance of custom water cooling, set and forget you could say









I really do hope I can get my hands on the Seahawk or Hybrid because I think the Evolv is a really nice looking case, plus the 240 fits in the front perfectly.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Guys i have the PREDATOR 360 can i do a push pull buying 3 extra Vardar Fans ?
> 
> Thanks !!!


This are the fans you are looking for: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-vardar-f4-120-2200rpm
Keep in mind that you will need a PWM splitter to connect the extra fans!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Love to see a pic once it's done.
> I need the 2 3.5" drive base in the basement do a large front radiator won't work there.
> 
> For me not doing complete custom water cooling is the time it takes for maintenance (draining etc etc), 5 kids and caring for my wife with cancer takes up a lot of time.
> The Predator takes all that away with nearly the performance of custom water cooling, set and forget you could say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do hope I can get my hands on the Seahawk or Hybrid because I think the Evolv is a really nice looking case, plus the 240 fits in the front perfectly.


unless that card comes prefilled with a disconnect you will experience the same as a custom loop once a closed loop is opened the maintenance cycle begins...but it is less hassle when everthing is nearly assembled...


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> unless that card comes prefilled with a disconnect you will experience the same as a custom loop once a closed loop is opened the maintenance cycle begins...but it is less hassle when everthing is nearly assembled...


I believe the cards he's talking about are the ones with the closed loop AIO attached not the ones that come pre installed with a true full cover block.

Example:


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I believe the cards he's talking about are the ones with the closed loop AIO attached not the ones that come pre installed with a true full cover block.
> 
> Example:


got ya i thought the seahawk was a preblocked card without the aio


----------



## dmastin

Do we know what fluid EK uses to fill its AIOs? Is it similar/same as EK-Ekoolant EVO CLEAR?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmastin*
> 
> Do we know what fluid EK uses to fill its AIOs? Is it similar/same as EK-Ekoolant EVO CLEAR?


EVO Clear is what we use


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> got ya i thought the seahawk was a preblocked card without the aio


I think there's 2 of them. 1 like the pic and the other with the block. The seahawk ek is the one with the block.


----------



## dmastin

Thanks! I just realized I might have mixed fluids and am glad to hear I did not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> EVO Clear is what we use


----------



## FLuffykilled

I have a phantek entho evolve tge aswell. I recieved my ek predator 240 and want to run it in push/pull at the front of my case with vardar fans pushing in, and my soon to arrive ml pro 120 led's pulling in. Are the ml pro leds ok to use like this?

The only thing is that i felt a bit uneasy having to bend the pipes as much as i needed to, however, it looks and feels good, just that im a little bit of a whimp when it comes to installing aio's coz im afraid of leaks occuring. But all looks good at the moment.

second question:

The pump and two vardar fans use up 3 of the four available slots on the built in hub. To connect the other two ml pro's can i use a fan splitter cable and hook it up to the one remaining fan slot on the built in hub?? Any advice will be appreciated.

Third question; My mother board is an asus rampage iv extreme, thinking of using the ek hub to connect the pump and fans of the radiator (x4) to the cpu fan header and then the chasis fans will connect to the phanteks fan hub and slot into the cpu optional. Does this sound like a good way to go?

Fourth question; i have the rad on push pull pulling in cold air from the front and the top fans also all 120mm pulling cold air in from top. The only exhaust fan will be the 140 mm ml pro led. Shall i run this at 100 percent and thus connect it to a chasis fan header or shall i regulate it with the pwm signal of the cpu optional fan header? I was a positive air pressure to help catch the dust in the filters, so will this configuration work like that?

Final question; i have built in dust filters at the front and bottom (psu only) and then the top of the enthoo evolve has grilled slits only. I bought two demciflex 3 x 120 filters for the top and front, can i still use the origial front filter which is less fine, and then use the demciflex filter (finer), closer to the fans, essentially doubling up at the front, and still get good airflow?

Thanks.

P.s first post.


----------



## Dschijn

Make the top fans exhaust, why make them intake? Better to only have filtered intake and -1 or -2 fans exhaust.

I connected my 6xNF-F12 in push/pull on my Predator 360. All this fans are connected to a 8-port PWM splitter which gets the PWM signal from CPU_FAN header and power directly from the PSU.
The pump remains at the Predator hub and is connected to the CPU_OPT. By this I can controll the fans and the pump with independent PWM signals for best flexibility.

I only use one 140mm eLoop as exhaust, which is connected to one of the case fan headers and voltage controlled. Since I have no component which needs cold fresh air in the case, the triple intake and single exhaust is enough.

So:
1.: I would always recommend to get the same fans for push/pull. You can't guarantee that they will work good together if the fans are different and e.g. run at different speeds.
2. yeah, the hub is powerful enough. Splitters are no problem.
3. How does the Phantek fan hub work? Do not connect too many fans directly to the mainboard!
4. why such an intake overkill?
5. each filter will restrict the airflow! Adding more will not allow you slow fan speeds, because they will not be able to pull enough air through the filter


----------



## FLuffykilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> So:
> 1.: I would always recommend to get the same fans for push/pull. You can't guarantee that they will work good together if the fans are different and e.g. run at different speeds.
> 2. yeah, the hub is powerful enough. Splitters are no problem.
> 3. How does the Phantek fan hub work? Do not connect too many fans directly to the mainboard!
> 4. why such an intake overkill?
> 5. each filter will restrict the airflow! Adding more will not allow you slow fan speeds, because they will not be able to pull enough air through the filter


Thanks for the reply buddy.

Ok, so, ill get two extra ml pro fans so that the radiator has all the same type. Thats sorted.

I wont double up on the front filter, as i dont want to restrict the airflow more. So thats good. But ill use one of the filters for the top as it isnt well filtered.

As for the top as an intake, i wanted this extra cold air to come in as i want it to cool the graphics card which is a msi 980ti lightning, air cooled. Since the intake from the front will end up heating the air up, i wanted to counter it with just cold air from the top.

As for the exhaust fan, its a 140mm and i think ill run it as you have said and connect it to a chasis fan header and run it at 100% to get out as much of the hot air as possible.

I like what u said about the other fans. So ill use the ek hub only for the pump, and connect it to the cpu_opt. For the radiator fans and two top fans ill connect them to a pwm controlled fan hub and connect that hub to the cpu_fan header.

A better setup would be to have the radiator up top, in push pull, and have the top fans relocated to the front pulling cold air in over the gpu and finally having the rear fan exhausting. However, in terms of aesthetics, i dont like how the ram and half of the cpu block become overshadowed by the rad. :/


----------



## Dschijn

What CPU do you have? The amount of heat the CPU generates during games shouldn't affect the GPU temperature that much.


----------



## FLuffykilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> What CPU do you have? The amount of heat the CPU generates during games shouldn't affect the GPU temperature that much.


I7 3970x @ 4.5 ghz


----------



## Dschijn

hm, ok that is a warm one...


----------



## FLuffykilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> hm, ok that is a warm one...


Haha yes. But pretty quick aswell! Iv been very happy with it. Before i had the h100i on it, and temps didnt go above 55 degrees c so this will do alot better i hope.


----------



## Avant Garde

Anybody mounted Predator 240 on front of the Phanteks Evolv ATX case? I'm interested in GPU temperatures with this kid of setup.


----------



## FLuffykilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Anybody mounted Predator 240 on front of the Phanteks Evolv ATX case? I'm interested in GPU temperatures with this kid of setup.


I have. Its setup in push pull. But im still waiting for my custom canles to come theofh before i can switch it on :/ will post some info when its done!


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Anybody mounted Predator 240 on front of the Phanteks Evolv ATX case? I'm interested in GPU temperatures with this kid of setup.


A specific GPU? E.g. a 1080 shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Avant Garde

I will use EVGA GTX1080 FTW. I just want to know will that EK rad placed as front intake choke my gpu as it will take that hot air in my case... I plan to use one 140mm as exhaust and two 140mm on top as exhaust too. Not sure about that setup though....


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> I will use EVGA GTX1080 FTW. I just want to know will that EK rad placed as front intake choke my gpu as it will take that hot air in my case... I plan to use one 140mm as exhaust and two 140mm on top as exhaust too. Not sure about that setup though....


I would instead have the top two fans as intake, keeping rear as exhaust, so you create positive pressure in the case. Temps should be fine, 1080 FTW doesn't run crazy hot.


----------



## Dschijn

So you want to watercool the FTW or keep it on the stock cooler and you are worried that the CPU heat from the Predator will heat of the air for the FTW air cooler?

This video might answer your question


----------



## Avant Garde

Yes, exactly. My first run will be CPU cooling only and later I will add GPU.

@atomicus I could do that or is there any other option? Like back fan as intake and top two as exhaust? Damn! besides all those component worries now I have to worry about damn case fans and their configuration


----------



## Dschijn

Did you watch the video?








I can tell for sure, that the effect of radiator air from a CPU cooler will not affect the GPU temperature that much









Air flow and it's pro/cons have many faces. You need to choose between air flow, pressure, filters...

Imho it is best to have a more intake as exhaust, with a filtered intake! By that, no dust will enter the case. Do not use more exhaust fans than intake.


----------



## Avant Garde

Well I took that fornt rad placement into consideration because it's EK Predator 240 with a thick copper rad and great Vardar fans so that AIO would be more than enough to cool my 6700K CPU and in this case, with this AIO CPU like 6700K would not overpower that thick copper rad which equals to less heat output into my case and GPU. I get all that but I just wanted to be sure. I could use even weaker CLC like Raijintek Triton 280 or something in that line of products and put it on top as exhaust though and it will be enough for 6700K.

Yes, positive static pressure is great for no-dust scenario and I will most likely use that option, just don't want to mess up my components temperatures though.


----------



## Dschijn

I am pretty sure that 90% of the games you play will not create any kind of CPU stress that will heat up the predator








You GPU will be fine! Maybe 1-2°C more than with really fresh air.


----------



## atomicus

Yeah you can't go wrong with that Predator, will do a great job, and don't worry about GPU, will be absolutely fine. Just make sure you have positive pressure set-up with more intake than exhaust... this is more important for preventing dust build up in case than anything else. Intake on everything apart from rear exhaust, and you'll be all good.


----------



## Avant Garde

Thanks man!









It would be so great that EKWB include Predator 240 with some clear tubing, that would look so awesome!


----------



## Avant Garde

Ok, this would be a deal breaker for me :


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I honestly couldn't hear a damn thing in that video, than again I do have 11 AP-15s running at 40% right next to me







. Reading the description though I know what the noise is, my gigabit switch power pack makes the same kind of one, really annoying in a dead silent room.


----------



## Dschijn

Pump is super quiet for me. But I do PWM control it and have it idle at 25%. Load just 50%, but even at 100% it doesn't sound at all like in the video.


----------



## Jyve

Me neither. Pwm controlled as well. Think 60% max load. Next to no noise from my pump.


----------



## yusuket520

How do you control the pump speed? I plug mine into the CPU_OPT and I can not control the pump speed, it is either 0 or 100%.


----------



## Dschijn

Check in the manual if that CPU_OPT can send a PWM signal. If yes, you have to enable PWM in the BIOS. I am using the app SpeedFan to control CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT individually.


----------



## Vesimas

I'm controlling the pump/fan combo in the Asus Z170 Hero bios it's at 45% till 40° then jump to 60% till 60°. I didn't set lower rpm because the pump does a random high pitch noise


----------



## yusuket520

I got a Gigabyte X99 Gaming 5 motherboard and on the manual for the CPU_OPT header it label the pin as 1 GND 2 Speed Control 3 Sense 4 VCC. For some reason I can not see the CPU and CPU_OPT in Speedfan.


----------



## Dschijn

They might have another name liek SYS_FAN in Speedfan
you have to test all of them








SpeedFan ist not smart out of the box.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusuket520*
> 
> How do you control the pump speed? I plug mine into the CPU_OPT and I can not control the pump speed, it is either 0 or 100%.


I plugged mine into the cpu header and fans into cpu opt


----------



## smke

can I get better temps on my cpu if I do push pull on my predator 240 right now i'm low to mid 90's oc d to 47


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> can I get better temps on my cpu if I do push pull on my predator 240 right now i'm low to mid 90's oc d to 47


Whoa. What cpu is that? I'm on mobile so can't see your rig. 90s for an Intel is waaaay too hot. Don't know about amd but that sounds hot all around.

Might try re seating the block. You remembered to take the plastic cover off the block right?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> can I get better temps on my cpu if I do push pull on my predator 240 right now i'm low to mid 90's oc d to 47
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa. What cpu is that? I'm on mobile so can't see your rig. 90s for an Intel is waaaay too hot. Don't know about amd but that sounds hot all around.
> 
> Might try re seating the block. You remembered to take the plastic cover off the block right?
Click to expand...

the cpu is a 4790k devial's cayon and yes I took plastic off block


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> the cpu is a 4790k devial's cayon and yes I took plastic off block


Yeah that is way too hot. Something is wrong. You need to remove the block and re seat it. Make sure the pump is running. Make sure there's no trapped pockets of air. Give the hoses and fittings a thwack with your finger. Shake the case a bit.

You sure the pump is running? Block screwed down tight enough? You put thermal goop on it right?

What does it run at idle? When you put it under load do the temps rise quickly?

I had temps like that when I replaced my 1.0 with the 1.1 and turned out I HAD forgotten to remove the plastic on the block.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> the cpu is a 4790k devial's cayon and yes I took plastic off block
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that is way too hot. Something is wrong. You need to remove the block and re seat it. Make sure the pump is running. Make sure there's no trapped pockets of air. Give the hoses and fittings a thwack with your finger. Shake the case a bit.
> 
> You sure the pump is running? Block screwed down tight enough? You put thermal goop on it right?
> 
> What does it run at idle? When you put it under load do the temps rise quickly?
> 
> I had temps like that when I replaced my 1.0 with the 1.1 and turned out I HAD forgotten to remove the plastic on the block.
Click to expand...

I got block tight till thereds stop I got paste on I am shure pump is running I can hear it and see it in bios and asus ai sute 3 I have t 11 of predator 24


----------



## neogeohunter

Hi community! I am totally new to this forum and watercooling. I received last week my predator 360







I have a little problem withe the connection of the 3 extra fans for push/pull configuration. Where should i connect them to? Should i buy a y-splitter for each and connect it together with the pre-installed on the radiator? Or where do you guys connect them to? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> can I get better temps on my cpu if I do push pull on my predator 240 right now i'm low to mid 90's oc d to 47


Your CPU is from the Haswell generation, also with the lovely nickname "Heatwell". These CPUs tend to produce a big amount of heat, especially when they are overclocked. 4.7GHz is quite a big OC and I am sure, that your CPU voltage is high as well?! Between the CPU core and the heatspreader of the CPU is "bad" TIM so the heat transfer to your cooler is not optimal.
Installing a 2nd pair of fans will maybe lower your temperature by 2-3°C but not much more.
I am pretty sure, that the amount of heat that the Predator is emitting with the CPU running at full speed isn't that much.
The only option I see is to dial back the OC or to consider "delidding" the CPU and instal better TIM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neogeohunter*
> 
> Hi community! I am totally new to this forum and watercooling. I received last week my predator 360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a little problem withe the connection of the 3 extra fans for push/pull configuration. Where should i connect them to? Should i buy a y-splitter for each and connect it together with the pre-installed on the radiator? Or where do you guys connect them to? Thanks for your help!


y-cable or a PWM splitter/hub. The Predator is powerful enough to power a 2nd set of fans.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I got block tight till thereds stop I got paste on I am shure pump is running I can hear it and see it in bios and asus ai sute 3 I have t 11 of predator 24


delete


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I got block tight till thereds stop I got paste on I am shure pump is running I can hear it and see it in bios and asus ai sute 3 I have t 11 of predator 24


Not sure what else to add. As hot as they run that still seems too hot to me. What kind of voltage do you have running to get 4.7?

I guess maybe try reinstalling the cpu block. Double check your tim. See how it spread the first time you installed it. If it looks good then do it the same. If not try a different way.


----------



## Dschijn

Imho the only good option is to consider delidding


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Imho the only good option is to consider delidding


Maybe but you gotta admit that it sounds too hot haswell or not (hey, I rhymed there). I've got a haswell at 4.4 1.25v and a 980ti on a single 240 and I'm no where near those temps.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Imho the only good option is to consider delidding


why would you delid when theres a lot no one here knows...he hasnt listed voltages...he hasnt checked tim...there could be air trapped...so many easy things could be checked before you have someone take a razor to a chip...voltage... llc... and offset voltages should be taken into account as well...i do agree 90s is too hot but delidding shouldnt be the first answer anyone gives imo...

To whomever asked about the amd processors they shouldnt exceed 72c on the cores sustained...you can hit 85c on most socket temperatures before most boards throttle...that said it takes a lot more cooling to tame the fx's to under 70 when heavily overclocked...unless youre an unlucky soul who got a crap tim job on haswell...


----------



## Dschijn

Of course it is a very difficult option and could destroy the CPU, but high clock speeds need good tuning options. In some OC forums there are people offering this service.
But 4.7GHz is crazy high. And yes, we need to know more about his voltage...








But OCed CPUs are difficult to cool, even with water.


----------



## smke

I was up till 6 am and got the voltage down from 1.3 to 1.225 on core and ring bus down to 1.1 volts


----------



## Jyve

And you're still hitting 90s? What are you stressing it with? Prime? Isn't there a version of prime that you're not supposed to use with haswell? Could this be it?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> And you're still hitting 90s? What are you stressing it with? Prime? Isn't there a version of prime that you're not supposed to use with haswell? Could this be it?


no now I getting 80 s to mid 80 s some time 90


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> the cpu is a 4790k devial's cayon and yes I took plastic off block


I have a 5930k at 1.3v CPU, 1.3v cache, 1.39v memory AND Titan X with a maxed out voltage bios and get around 75c CPU stress testing with RealBench. I know if you've used to too much thermal paste can cause overheating.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> no now I getting 80 s to mid 80 s some time 90


Definitely something wrong, what kind of fan curve you have in BIOS on pump and fans?

If your getting those temps even at 100% and reapplying the thermal paste etc doesn't help I'd RMA the unit.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> no now I getting 80 s to mid 80 s some time 90


Yeah. That's still too high. Maybe a bad unit. I'd try reinstalling the block first then if no change I'd rma the unit.

Even with a quiet fan curve in the bios I don't see temps getting that high.

I'd be interested to know temps in something like gaming or heaven. Something that stresses the system overall vs just the cpu.


----------



## Dschijn

Guys... 4xxx Haswell CPUs are hot... I am pretty sure the Predator is fine. How are the temperatures at stock speeds?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Guys... 4xxx Haswell CPUs a hot... I am pretty sure the PRedator is fine. How are the temperatures at stock speeds?


temps at stock speeds are mid 70 s to 80


----------



## BigBeard86

Will the 240 or 360 fit the front panel of a Fractal Design R4? I used to have 2 kraken x41 in the front. Any input is appreciated. Also, does this use 140 or 120mm fans?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Guys... 4xxx Haswell CPUs are hot... I am pretty sure the Predator is fine. How are the temperatures at stock speeds?


That's too hot. At 1.25v during heaven my 4690k barely breaks 60 and that's with a single 240 cooling it and a 980ti


----------



## schoolofmonkey

What the best way to make the Predator push pull.

I know there's only 3 fan headers on the included hub, can you run a fan splitter off 1 port to power 2 EK Vardar F4-120ER.
Would it be easier to use a fan extender cable instead of trying to cram a splitter in the tight spot?

Thanks.


----------



## Dschijn

y-cables should just be fine. That is a fan hub, which is directly powered from the PSU. Or you get a 2nd 4-pin PWM fan hub/splitter.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> y-cables should just be fine. That is a fan hub, which is directly powered from the PSU. Or you get a 2nd 4-pin PWM fan hub/splitter.


Cool, I've actually got 3 Phantek powered PWM fan hubs sitting on a shelf here, funny the things you don't think of at the time..lol


----------



## Jyve

I'm guessing the pump on the 240 might be a stretch for a cpu block 2 x gpu blocks and 2x rads with a res?


----------



## Dschijn

Guess without the QDCs it should work, but with them... no idea.


----------



## neogeohunter

Anyone here tried to add two graphic card to the loop of the EK Predator 360? I would like to add two Asus GTX 1080 Strix in the loop of the EK Predator 360, but I don't know if it can handle the cooling of 2 GPUs and 1 CPU....

Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## dmastin

How would one know how to answer this question? I have an EK predator 360 and a 5930K cpu and founders 1080 and it cools just fine, but other than subjectively, how does one answer this question. Is there a standardized methodology someone has worked out? Perhaps there is a ceiling where the 360 just wouldn't cool no even with 100% pump and fan, but what % fan/pump is typical and what temps are typical for a 360. I was running FurMark yesterday at ten minute intervals and found:
at room temp was about 24C
Idle before starting FurMark GPU was 34C
10m into FurMark GPU 58C fan/pump 38%
20m 60C 39%
30m 61C 40%
40m 61C 40%
50m 61C 40%
I imagine I could add another 1080 GPU if I were willing to tolerate higher fan/pump speed acoustics. When I set fan/pump to 100% heat is really pushed out of the system, but its much too loud for casual game play. My bet is EK would answer yes to your question, but really you'd want to know how easily the two GPUs would be handled. It'd probably be important to know what ambient temperatures you expect and how well your case and fans handle heat and your anticipated 360 placement in your case. As a note I have a cramped case with obstructed fans and a Phanteks EVOLV ATX Mid Tower with the 360 exhausting into an obstructed top chamber (top is not resting on clips for added ventilation).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neogeohunter*
> 
> Anyone here tried to add two graphic card to the loop of the EK Predator 360? I would like to add two Asus GTX 1080 Strix in the loop of the EK Predator 360, but I don't know if it can handle the cooling of 2 GPUs and 1 CPU....
> 
> Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmastin*
> 
> I imagine I could add another 1080 GPU if I were willing to tolerate higher fan/pump speed acoustics.


Agreed. I think from the thermals it should be possible, especially because the 1080 isn't such a hot card. But I am very certain that ther has to be a compromise of temperature and noise, because both can't be good at the same time with dual GPUs.


----------



## Jyve

I was under the impression you can add 2 pieces to a predator. IE a rad and a gpu, 2 gpus, etc. I believe it's all about the pump and what it's capable of. A single 360 will probably cool a cpu and 2 gpus just fine. You're not gonna break any temp records though. My single 240 cools my cpu and gpu fine.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neogeohunter*
> 
> Anyone here tried to add two graphic card to the loop of the EK Predator 360? I would like to add two Asus GTX 1080 Strix in the loop of the EK Predator 360, but I don't know if it can handle the cooling of 2 GPUs and 1 CPU....
> 
> Thanks for your help guys!


Check this posts:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread/4820#post_25298150
http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread/4830#post_25300262

Maybe just get a normal block for the 2nd GPU, make the one with the normal block the top card and connect it directly with the closed ports on the prefilled cards (with fittings and tubes). Running 2 cards parallel is no problem.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Check this posts:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread/4820#post_25298150
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread/4830#post_25300262
> 
> Maybe just get a normal block for the 2nd GPU, make the one with the normal block the top card and connect it directly with the closed ports on the prefilled cards (with fittings and tubes). Running 2 cards parallel is no problem.


Like one of those posts said. It becomes a tubing hassle with multiple qdc. If I were to add a second gpu I'd probably go with a regular block for the 2nd gpu as well.

Again a 360 rad will cool a cpu and 2x gpus just fine. Rule of thumb is 120mm of rad for each component. Not gonna break any records but it'll do the job.


----------



## spyui

I have the same questions about the temp for the loop that have 1 cpu and 2 gpu in it. For the Gpu , i plan to buy QDC connector myself and attach it to the EK terminal for my 1080 SLI. Basically my ek predator 360 loop only run through 2 QDC instead of 3 . Do you think this will work and can i get both gpu below 50C load ?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> I have the same questions about the temp for the loop that have 1 cpu and 2 gpu in it. For the Gpu , i plan to buy QDC connector myself and attach it to the EK terminal for my 1080 SLI. Basically my ek predator 360 loop only run through 2 QDC instead of 3 . Do you think this will work and can i get both gpu below 50C load ?


Really will depend on your ambient temps. I know pascal runs pretty cool but to get two gpus on a single 360 below 50 under load would be a stretch.


----------



## maslows

Hi I'm new, in the last week some goodies arrived. Dell 2716DG, Asus Sabertooth Z170S Mobo Snow Camo, Crucial Ballistic Snow Camo, Intel i7 6700k (No Snow Camo) Buuuuuuut, EK does have a Snow Camo Monoblock. I also just received the newly launched Thermaltake Core P3, while their website does list a Snow Edition, there isn't a release date. So down the road I'll just wrap this case in Snow Camo Vinyl. (I have a heat gun)

I choose this case as it is a bit unique being open air and a midtower. leftover from my old build is the cosair H100i and the AX760. While a complete watercooling build on a bigger rig would be nice, I want minimalist with a bit of aesthetics. Here is my plan for just the CPU as the Mrs won't let me buy a GPU as of yet.

*EK-HDC 12mm G1/2 white for the Monoblock and Predator

*EK-AF Pass-Through G1/4 Black Nickel, (looking at my photo, above the mobo where the thermaltake logo is.

*Run soft tubing around the back to another pass-through fitting to just above the radiator.

#EK-HD Tube 10/12 500mm from the mono block with a bit of bending going towards the bottom of the rad.

*finally a EK-AF Ball valve on the bottom of the rad to drain it


----------



## spyui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maslows*
> 
> Hi I'm new, in the last week some goodies arrived. Dell 2716DG, Asus Sabertooth Z170S Mobo Snow Camo, Crucial Ballistic Snow Camo, Intel i7 6700k (No Snow Camo) Buuuuuuut, EK does have a Snow Camo Monoblock. I also just received the newly launched Thermaltake Core P3, while their website does list a Snow Edition, there isn't a release date. So down the road I'll just wrap this case in Snow Camo Vinyl. (I have a heat gun)
> 
> I choose this case as it is a bit unique being open air and a midtower. leftover from my old build is the cosair H100i and the AX760. While a complete watercooling build on a bigger rig would be nice, I want minimalist with a bit of aesthetics. Here is my plan for just the CPU as the Mrs won't let me buy a GPU as of yet.
> 
> *EK-HDC 12mm G1/2 white for the Monoblock and Predator
> 
> *EK-AF Pass-Through G1/4 Black Nickel, (looking at my photo, above the mobo where the thermaltake logo is.
> 
> *Run soft tubing around the back to another pass-through fitting to just above the radiator.
> 
> #EK-HD Tube 10/12 500mm from the mono block with a bit of bending going towards the bottom of the rad.
> 
> *finally a EK-AF Ball valve on the bottom of the rad to drain it


I also have this case. It is beautiful and unique but its not good for Air cooling GPU . If you plan add everything to the watercooling then this case is perfect for aesthetic and performance.


----------



## BigBeard86

Does anyone have this radiator mounted on the front of a Fractal Design Define R4


----------



## shapin

Can someone please make a cases compatibility list?
I really want to know which cases will this 360 beast fit into and if its top or front installation.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shapin*
> 
> Can someone please make a cases compatibility list?
> I really want to know which cases will this 360 beast fit into and if its top or front installation.


EK already has a site set up for this.

http://www.ekwb.com/predator/case-compatibility-list/

For some reason not currently working on mobile for me though.

Typically you'll plug in which unit (240 or 360) then pick a case manufacturer, then model and it'll let ya know if it fits. Sometimes where and if there's anything special you need to do.

As for just a straight up list there isn't one. What case do you have in mind?

Also I'm in the EK compatibility list (proud geek) as I might be the only one on the planet that has a 240 in an FD arc mini r2


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigBeard86*
> 
> Does anyone have this radiator mounted on the front of a Fractal Design Define R4


I don't see why it wouldn't. You're talking about the 240 right? Anything give you reason to think it might not?

It fits in the front of an arc mini with a little jiggering and ingenuity.


----------



## shapin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> EK already has a site set up for this.
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/predator/case-compatibility-list/
> 
> For some reason not currently working on mobile for me though.
> 
> Typically you'll plug in which unit (240 or 360) then pick a case manufacturer, then model and it'll let ya know if it fits. Sometimes where and if there's anything special you need to do.
> 
> As for just a straight up list there isn't one. What case do you have in mind?
> 
> Also I'm in the EK compatibility list (proud geek) as I might be the only one on the planet that has a 240 in an FD arc mini r2


Thanks for the quick answer.
Im looking to install a 360 in a in win 805 case.
The link is broken or something, cant get in there.


----------



## BigBeard86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I don't see why it wouldn't. You're talking about the 240 right? Anything give you reason to think it might not?
> 
> It fits in the front of an arc mini with a little jiggering and ingenuity.


the radiator has additional length for the pump and reservoir.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigBeard86*
> 
> the radiator has additional length for the pump and reservoir.


That won't matter as the r4 is a mid tower and should be plenty tall enough. I had to remove my 5 1/4 bays from my arc mini to fit, might have to do the same for the r4 but I doubt it.

As soon as their site is back up and running you should be able to check the case compatibility thingy.


----------



## Edge1

Long time lurker, figured I'd post a picture since why not









Put a Predator 240 in a Fractal Define Nano S. Front mount, flipped the fans for intake. Other components are 6700K at 4.8 GHz, 32 GB LPX Black at 2,666 MHz, EVGA 980 Ti SC+ ACX2.0+ at 1530 MHz/2000 MHz and a G2 650. I have ordered a full-size dark-tinted tempered glass panel for the side instead of the dinky window panel, I will mask off about 1 cm around all edges and paint/lacquer the inner side black then put magnetic tape behind it and it'll snap on just like that.



I really dig the industrial sleek look, just trying to decide whether it's worth it to pop a 1080 in there or hold out for a potential 1080 Ti or whatever's next!


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge1*
> 
> Long time lurker, figured I'd post a picture since why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put a Predator 240 in a Fractal Define Nano S. Front mount, flipped the fans for intake. Other components are 6700K at 4.8 GHz, 32 GB LPX Black at 2,666 MHz, EVGA 980 Ti SC+ ACX2.0+ at 1530 MHz/2000 MHz and a G2 650. I have ordered a full-size dark-tinted tempered glass panel for the side instead of the dinky window panel, I will mask off about 1 cm around all edges and paint/lacquer the inner side black then put magnetic tape behind it and it'll snap on just like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I really dig the industrial sleek look, just trying to decide whether it's worth it to pop a 1080 in there or hold out for a potential 1080 Ti or whatever's next!


Where did you order the glass from and how much if I might ask.


----------



## Edge1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Where did you order the glass from and how much if I might ask.


My local glass store which is just around the corner from my house, the cost was about $30 USD. When I did the same thing for this computer's big brother, my Define S, the cost was the same, so I assume there's just a minimum cost/sheet size.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shapin*
> 
> Thanks for the quick answer.
> Im looking to install a 360 in a in win 805 case.
> The link is broken or something, cant get in there.


The In Win 805 can only take a 240 or 280. A 360 won't fit sorry.


----------



## shapin

Thanks for the answers guys, i think ill go with the 750D, More options For less money (Atleast in my country).


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge1*
> 
> My local glass store which is just around the corner from my house, the cost was about $30 USD. When I did the same thing for this computer's big brother, my Define S, the cost was the same, so I assume there's just a minimum cost/sheet size.


Thanks for the answer. Can you post some pics when you have it all done. Would love to see it. I did something similar with a piece of acrylic but it scratches too easily. Thinking of doing it with tempered glass next. Also what thickness?


----------



## Wovermars1996

I'm having trouble accessing this link http://www.ekwb.com/predator/case-compatibility-list/
It loads but it just displays a blank white page.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I'm having trouble accessing this link http://www.ekwb.com/predator/case-compatibility-list/
> It loads but it just displays a blank white page.


It's been doing that for a couple days now.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shapin*
> 
> Thanks for the answers guys, i think ill go with the 750D, More options For less money (Atleast in my country).


Have a look at the phantek cases .


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shapin*
> 
> Thanks for the answers guys, i think ill go with the 750D, More options For less money (Atleast in my country).


Check out the Core X9 or X5, more then enough room for a few 360s and then some. And not expensive. Huge though.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1538271/thermaltake-core-x-case-owners-club-x1-x2-x9-x9-snow-ed/3010#post_25270727


----------



## Wovermars1996

Anybody have pictures of a Predator 360 in an Enthoo Primo?


----------



## shapin

Sadly there is No import of Phanteks in my country, so its not an option.
ThermalTake will never get money again.
Corsair/Nzxt/Fractal/Antec Those are the big brands we have here.
The 750D AirFlow Edition Is the one that i want out of the few options i got.


----------



## nyk20z3

Does any one have a Predator 240 installed in a IN WIN 805 ? I was previously on full custom water but at this stage in my life i am looking to simplify things and just run a predator to the cpu and keep my gpu on air.


----------



## GTRtank

Finally got my 360 in the mail, and I am quite impressed. Decent drop in temps of my NH-D15, for not a lot more noise. These Vardar fans really are quiet! Ambients are around 26c and idle on the CPU is 30-34c. Highest temp I've seen while gaming is 62c. P95 runs at 70-75c. Not bad! Just waiting on the GPU block to get here and I'll be in business.

How do you have your fan/pump profile set? Static at like 80% or dynamic with CPU temps? I think when I introduce the GPU block I will run it dynamically off the GPU temps, but for those who just have it on the CPU?


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Finally got my 360 in the mail, and I am quite impressed. Decent drop in temps of my NH-D15, for not a lot more noise. These Vardar fans really are quiet! Ambients are around 26c and idle on the CPU is 30-34c. Highest temp I've seen while gaming is 62c. P95 runs at 70-75c. Not bad! Just waiting on the GPU block to get here and I'll be in business.
> 
> How do you have your fan/pump profile set? Static at like 80% or dynamic with CPU temps? I think when I introduce the GPU block I will run it dynamically off the GPU temps, but for those who just have it on the CPU?


On the pump, 27% minimum, targeting 62C @ 64%, and 75C with 85%. 90% and above starts to produce a distinct high pitched whine on the pump, which is mostly blocked by my side panel but is still distinct enough to be audible (granted, my rig is in a very quiet room.). Fans are the same profile with the exception of topping at 80% while at 75C.

Tried running a static 70-80% on the pump before, at which point the distinct winding "whirr" of it at 30-65% disappears, but the white noise produced is still a little bit too much for my personal taste.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Does any one have a Predator 240 installed in a IN WIN 805 ? I was previously on full custom water but at this stage in my life i am looking to simplify things and just run a predator to the cpu and keep my gpu on air.


Finally got my 360 in the mail, and I am quite impressed. Decent drop in temps of my NH-D15, for not a lot more noise. These Vardar fans really are quiet! Ambients are around 26c and idle on the CPU is 30-34c. Highest temp I've seen while gaming is 62c. P95 runs at 70-75c. Not bad! Just waiting on the GPU block to get here and I'll be in business.

How do you have your fan/pump profile set? Static at like 80% or dynamic with CPU temps? I think when I introduce the GPU block I will run it dynamically off the GPU temps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> On the pump, 27% minimum, targeting 62C @ 64%, and 75C with 85%. 90% and above starts to produce a distinct high pitched whine on the pump, which is mostly blocked by my side panel but is still distinct enough to be audible (granted, my rig is in a very quiet room.). Fans are the same profile with the exception of topping at 80% while at 75C.
> 
> Tried running a static 70-80% on the pump before, at which point the distinct winding "whirr" of it at 30-65% disappears, but the white noise produced is still a little bit too much for my personal taste.


Sweet thanks. Once I get the GPU block in I will probably do a similar curve, just based on GPU temps. I've read anywhere from 40-50c on the GPU depending on ambient, so I'll have to see how it does then adjust for the optimal noise/thermal conditions. Ordered another 3 Vardar fans to run push pull, so looking forward to seeing how it does in that configuration.


----------



## FLuffykilled

Hey guys,

So im back! I installed the ek 240 predator. Everything is working fine. However, i have two worries.

Firstly, my idle temps are in the 50's when before, with the h100i they used to be going between 32 to 38 degrees celcius. Im not impressed that my temperatures have gone up? I reseated the block, and made sure it was well placed.

I also check to see if the pump was working by disconnecting it and reconnecting it during boot to listen for any water sounds, and for sure its on. But it could be that its running slow as i havent set it to anything yet.

On p95 my temps go to around 75 to 78 degrees which isnt bad, but i was hoping to have lower temps and use lower rpms to decrease overall acoustics.

Secondly, i followed the advice of a dude from here, and connected my predator push/pull fans to a hub, then ran that to the cpu fan header. I connected the pump to the built in ek hub and connected that with an extension to the cpu_opt. The exhaust fan at the back is connected to a chasis header.
When looking at the fans in the bios, the cou fans show up with the rpm, and so does the chasis fan. However, the cpu_opt which is the pump shows up as n/a. Why!? How can i controll it?

Any hell would be most graciously recieved.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLuffykilled*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> So im back! I installed the ek 240 predator. Everything is working fine. However, i have two worries.
> 
> Firstly, my idle temps are in the 50's when before, with the h100i they used to be going between 32 to 38 degrees celcius. Im not impressed that my temperatures have gone up? I reseated the block, and made sure it was well placed.
> 
> I also check to see if the pump was working by disconnecting it and reconnecting it during boot to listen for any water sounds, and for sure its on. But it could be that its running slow as i havent set it to anything yet.
> 
> On p95 my temps go to around 75 to 78 degrees which isnt bad, but i was hoping to have lower temps and use lower rpms to decrease overall acoustics.
> 
> Secondly, i followed the advice of a dude from here, and connected my predator push/pull fans to a hub, then ran that to the cpu fan header. I connected the pump to the built in ek hub and connected that with an extension to the cpu_opt. The exhaust fan at the back is connected to a chasis header.
> When looking at the fans in the bios, the cou fans show up with the rpm, and so does the chasis fan. However, the cpu_opt which is the pump shows up as n/a. Why!? How can i controll it?
> 
> Any hell would be most graciously recieved.


Is the the tempered glass version? If so, very jealous.

As for your temps, without knowing your ambient, it's hard to say but it does look a bit high in both idle and load. Also would be good to know your cpu, speed, and voltage.

You said you already re seated it. How do you have your Tim applied? Not really that it'd matter that much. I assume you've double checked and removed the protective plastic on the block?

Also when idle check your task manager. There's a Windows service that tends to run the cpu at about 30%. Not sure what it is or does but I always force close it. Could be some sort of file indexing or something. Load temps still seem high. Check your fan curve in the bios, maybe set it a little more aggressive.


----------



## FLuffykilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Is the the tempered glass version? If so, very jealous.
> 
> As for your temps, without knowing your ambient, it's hard to say but it does look a bit high in both idle and load. Also would be good to know your cpu, speed, and voltage.
> 
> You said you already re seated it. How do you have your Tim applied? Not really that it'd matter that much. I assume you've double checked and removed the protective plastic on the block?
> 
> Also when idle check your task manager. There's a Windows service that tends to run the cpu at about 30%. Not sure what it is or does but I always force close it. Could be some sort of file indexing or something. Load temps still seem high. Check your fan curve in the bios, maybe set it a little more aggressive.


Thanks for the reply.

So i applied a reasonable amout of TIM (arctic silver 5) and used the pea drop method. Block is seated well. I connected up the pump to the cpu_fan through the hub.

Then i got a ram stick missing and system only showing 24gb so i reseated the sticks and i rebooted a few times as iv heard it takes the paste a few cucles t cure properly.

So far im hitting the low 40's so i think its getting better as time goes by. I will keep an eue on it, as i think tim does require some time to cure as well as the ek pred may need to run a few cucles to get into action. Also my ambient is a bit hottish tbh, so that could be it too, usually in london its not as hot as it is these days.

Oh and and im running a 3970x at 4.6, so its not the coldest cou in the world, but its strong, and yes thats the tg edition


----------



## maslows

Joyus these goodies came today; anyone know if there is a GPU with a Snow Camo color scheme?


----------



## FLuffykilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maslows*
> 
> 
> 
> Joyus these goodies came today; anyone know if there is a GPU with a Snow Camo color scheme?


Hha nice. Mine arrived today also. Already fitted


----------



## Dschijn

@FLuffykilled Guess I could be "guy"








I connected the pump to the Predator hub, which is connected to the CPU_OPT. The fans on the Predator 360 are in total 6 and connected to another fan hub which is connected to the CPU_FAN header.
Both are set to PWM, but can not be controlled independently in the BIOS. Solution is/was the tool SpeedFan. Here I can control both headers independently.
Pump speed is on it's own "curve" and starts very slow to be as quiet/quieter than the fans. Only with the fans ramping up a bit the pump does it as well. Can post screenshots later today.


----------



## Avant Garde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLuffykilled*


Wow, that looks quite impressive, well done!

Mine will be very similar to this, except I may go to Z170. Can you share your fans config? I assume that you tried to get a positive pressure? Also, can you share more info about noise levels?


----------



## FLuffykilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> @FLuffykilled Guess I could be "guy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I connected the pump to the Predator hub, which is connected to the CPU_OPT. The fans on the Predator 360 are in total 6 and connected to another fan hub which is connected to the CPU_FAN header.
> Both are set to PWM, but can not be controlled independently in the BIOS. Solution is/was the tool SpeedFan. Here I can control both headers independently.
> Pump speed is on it's own "curve" and starts very slow to be as quiet/quieter than the fans. Only with the fans ramping up a bit the pump does it as well. Can post screenshots later today.


Ok so so this morning, i turned the comp on and temps were in between 28 degrees c and low thirties at idle 31 degrees c so im really happy about that. I guess it took the TIM time to cure.

And dschijn thanks. That setup works well, ill get speedfan conteol aswell, that may help further.


----------



## FLuffykilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Wow, that looks quite impressive, well done!
> 
> Mine will be very similar to this, except I may go to Z170. Can you share your fans config? I assume that you tried to get a positive pressure? Also, can you share more info about noise levels?


Thanks bro.

Ek predator in push pull, with ml 120 pro's pushing and ml120 pro led's pulling in.

Top two fans also pulling in air

Rear exhaust ml140 pro led pushing out the hot air.

Obviously positive pressure to ensure air coming in is filtered. My gpu also remains super cool like this, at around 45-50 degrees c when gaming.

Altogether 7 fans on the case, one built onto thenpower supply, and three on the 980ti lightning. Config is surprisingly surprisingly quiet. Very very happy with it.


----------



## Dschijn

What is under the card? Sth like a bracket to stabilize it?


----------



## FLuffykilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> What is under the card? Sth like a bracket to stabilize it?


Yup, made from aluminium. Keeps that card dead straight and good for strength.

Im really oc, i can stand the card drooping due to its size and weight.

Mnpctech is the place.


----------



## Avant Garde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLuffykilled*
> 
> Thanks bro.
> 
> Ek predator in push pull, with ml 120 pro's pushing and ml120 pro led's pulling in.
> 
> Top two fans also pulling in air
> 
> Rear exhaust ml140 pro led pushing out the hot air.
> 
> Obviously positive pressure to ensure air coming in is filtered. My gpu also remains super cool like this, at around 45-50 degrees c when gaming.
> 
> Altogether 7 fans on the case, one built onto thenpower supply, and three on the 980ti lightning. Config is surprisingly surprisingly quiet. Very very happy with it.


Great news! Thanks!









Now I'm even more excited about my new build lol

To be honest I'm a bit reserved about those new Corsair fans, I think that those Phanteks ones that come with the case are great but maybe some Be Quiet ones would be even better... My main concern was GPU temps when running front mounted rad of any 240mm/280mm AIO/CLC but I guess that's gone now









Also, it would be a real shame if dust would accumulate inside the case with that gorgeous tempered glass...


----------



## marn3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge1*
> 
> Long time lurker, figured I'd post a picture since why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put a Predator 240 in a Fractal Define Nano S. Front mount, flipped the fans for intake. Other components are 6700K at 4.8 GHz, 32 GB LPX Black at 2,666 MHz, EVGA 980 Ti SC+ ACX2.0+ at 1530 MHz/2000 MHz and a G2 650. I have ordered a full-size dark-tinted tempered glass panel for the side instead of the dinky window panel, I will mask off about 1 cm around all edges and paint/lacquer the inner side black then put magnetic tape behind it and it'll snap on just like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I really dig the industrial sleek look, just trying to decide whether it's worth it to pop a 1080 in there or hold out for a potential 1080 Ti or whatever's next!


Amazing build mate!









I am getting a Nano S and Predator 240 as well to cool my mITX sistem (6700k, Z170i pro gaming, GTX 970 SSC) so may I ask you what your temps are like?

At what rpm do your fans spin when gaming? Is the gpu suffering from hotter intake air?

Sorry for all the questions and thanks in advance!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> What is under the card? Sth like a bracket to stabilize it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLuffykilled*
> 
> Yup, made from aluminium. Keeps that card dead straight and good for strength.
> 
> Im really oc, i can stand the card drooping due to its size and weight.
> 
> Mnpctech is the place.


GPU SUPPORT BRACKET


----------



## Avant Garde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLuffykilled*


Can you post more photos of this great setup?







Maybe with those LED strips OFF? Let's fill the OCN gallery with this awesomeness


----------



## maslows

On predator arrived without screws to mount my rad. .

I have these extra from my enthoo pro case, I wonder if they will fit


----------



## maslows

I seen several customs loops that appear to be just soft tubing, I saw in the manual acrylic isn't recommended because the possibility of expansion and leaks?


----------



## Edge1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> Amazing build mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting a Nano S and Predator 240 as well to cool my mITX sistem (6700k, Z170i pro gaming, GTX 970 SSC) so may I ask you what your temps are like?
> 
> At what rpm do your fans spin when gaming? Is the gpu suffering from hotter intake air?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions and thanks in advance!


Thank you









I have the stock Vardar fans on the Predator and they spin up to about 1500 RPM under heavy gaming load (prolonged GTA V and other CPU-intensive things). To be honest, my rig is not exactly silent but since I'm a headphone gamer it doesn't bother me.

The GPU does suffer a little bit from the close proximity to the PSU since one of the two fans is pretty much covered. As you can see there is some space between the PSU and GPU but since there is no real air circulation in that spot it's not optimal. If I were you, I would consider an SFX PSU with an ATX converter bracket. The temps are steady and don't spike, they're just 5-10 degrees C higher than the same setup in a midtower. Since they are well inside my comfort range, especially for my clocks, I'm not going to swap out my PSU for a smaller one, but if I were doing the entire build all over again I might.

To tell you the truth I kind of like how it looks with all components stacked close to each other, so maybe I actually wouldn't have picked a smaller PSU on second thought


----------



## marn3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge1*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the stock Vardar fans on the Predator and they spin up to about 1500 RPM under heavy gaming load (prolonged GTA V and other CPU-intensive things). To be honest, my rig is not exactly silent but since I'm a headphone gamer it doesn't bother me.
> 
> The GPU does suffer a little bit from the close proximity to the PSU since one of the two fans is pretty much covered. As you can see there is some space between the PSU and GPU but since there is no real air circulation in that spot it's not optimal. If I were you, I would consider an SFX PSU with an ATX converter bracket. The temps are steady and don't spike, they're just 5-10 degrees C higher than the same setup in a midtower. Since they are well inside my comfort range, especially for my clocks, I'm not going to swap out my PSU for a smaller one, but if I were doing the entire build all over again I might.
> 
> To tell you the truth I kind of like how it looks with all components stacked close to each other, so maybe I actually wouldn't have picked a smaller PSU on second thought


Thanks for the clear answer









Your build looks extremely neat and since I seldom game (I use my pc more for calculations and work) gpu temps will not be a huge issue. Still, I'd love if you could send me (in pm if you prefer) the temps you usually achieve while gaming both on cpu and gpu (and Vardar fan speed).

Thanks again!


----------



## Dschijn

How do you like the Corsair ML PRO fans so far? Besides the LEDs, how quiet and good are they?


----------



## Edge1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> Thanks for the clear answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your build looks extremely neat and since I seldom game (I use my pc more for calculations and work) gpu temps will not be a huge issue. Still, I'd love if you could send me (in pm if you prefer) the temps you usually achieve while gaming both on cpu and gpu (and Vardar fan speed).
> 
> Thanks again!


I added some old photos of the build in progress and with a tower cooler and only one SSD and so on, in the album linked in my sig if you're interested. I can run some games, Adobe Media Encoder and ffmpeg tests and some 3DS Max rendering and export while monitoring temps if you like, here is a pretty recent (1-2 weeks ago) Fire Strike result:



Ignore the wacky fan RPM readings off the motherboard, I haven't figured out how to interface with that for my OSD properly yet. As you can see, temps are high but acceptable for a synthetic benchmark. Check the Min and Max, not Current, since I'm sure I took the screenshot a few minutes after actually completing Fire Strike.

Right now I'm clocking in at 5 GHz instead of 4.8 on the CPU and slightly higher memory clocks on the graphics card, which means a couple of degrees higher, but you get the idea. Again, the RPM readings are all funky, but CPU and GPU core temps are accurate. Plus, this was a pretty hot day if I remember correctly


----------



## marn3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge1*
> 
> I added some old photos of the build in progress and with a tower cooler and only one SSD and so on, in the album linked in my sig if you're interested. I can run some games, Adobe Media Encoder and ffmpeg tests and some 3DS Max rendering and export while monitoring temps if you like, here is a pretty recent (1-2 weeks ago) Fire Strike result:
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the wacky fan RPM readings off the motherboard, I haven't figured out how to interface with that for my OSD properly yet. As you can see, temps are high but acceptable for a synthetic benchmark. Check the Min and Max, not Current, since I'm sure I took the screenshot a few minutes after actually completing Fire Strike.
> 
> Right now I'm clocking in at 5 GHz instead of 4.8 on the CPU and slightly higher memory clocks on the graphics card, which means a couple of degrees higher, but you get the idea. Again, the RPM readings are all funky, but CPU and GPU core temps are accurate. Plus, this was a pretty hot day if I remember correctly


Omg your cpu is insane!! 4800mhz with only 1.235V? I'm gonna steal it from you









Anyways, thanks for the info! Much appreciated!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge1*
> 
> I added some old photos of the build in progress and with a tower cooler and only one SSD and so on, in the album linked in my sig if you're interested. I can run some games, Adobe Media Encoder and ffmpeg tests and some 3DS Max rendering and export while monitoring temps if you like, here is a pretty recent (1-2 weeks ago) Fire Strike result:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the wacky fan RPM readings off the motherboard, I haven't figured out how to interface with that for my OSD properly yet. As you can see, temps are high but acceptable for a synthetic benchmark. Check the Min and Max, not Current, since I'm sure I took the screenshot a few minutes after actually completing Fire Strike.
> 
> Right now I'm clocking in at 5 GHz instead of 4.8 on the CPU and slightly higher memory clocks on the graphics card, which means a couple of degrees higher, but you get the idea. Again, the RPM readings are all funky, but CPU and GPU core temps are accurate. Plus, this was a pretty hot day if I remember correctly


I must be blind or missing something here. I do not see where on the screenshot you posted that it says you are hitting 5 ghz or even 4.8 ghz. In fact that screenshot shows your CPU at 1600.38 mhz (1.6ghz).
EDIT: I see on some kind of overlay on the side where it says your max is 4.8ghz but why not post a screen shot of your system running at 4.8ghz?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I must be blind or missing something here. I do not see where on the screenshot you posted that it says you are hitting 5 ghz or even 4.8 ghz. In fact that screenshot shows your CPU at 1600.38 mhz (1.6ghz).
> EDIT: I see on some kind of overlay on the side where it says your max is 4.8ghz but why not post a screen shot of your system running at 4.8ghz?


Never mind that, a max core temp of 83C isn't worth shouting about for 24/7 use (maybe bench). Also max of 81C on the 980 Ti, how will that sustain on gaming over an hour? I'd be hesitant to run that rig at those settings for a 24/7 tune.


----------



## Edge1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Never mind that, a max core temp of 83C isn't worth shouting about for 24/7 use (maybe bench). Also max of 81C on the 980 Ti, how will that sustain on gaming over an hour? I'd be hesitant to run that rig at those settings for a 24/7 tune.


Normally I set my targets lower for the GPU but I was doing Fire Strike runs so I knew I wouldn't be playing games for a few hours straight . That said, i have no real issue with running that hot and for everyday use I prioritize silence over temps anyway as long as the temps aren't runaway crazy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> EDIT: I see on some kind of overlay on the side where it says your max is 4.8ghz but why not post a screen shot of your system running at 4.8ghz?


The overlay is just a HWiNFO64 shared memory OSD but it's a bit wonky, I just posted it to show marn3us since he asked. CPU-Z and GPU-Z are there because of HWBot requirements, but since I'm not a bencher I don't lock in my CPU frequency or anything, I just let it turbo to 4.8. Obviously once Fire Strike is over and everything winds down, the cores are going to clock down. Either way maybe these things are better kept in a benchmarking thread since this is the EK Predator thread


----------



## FLuffykilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Can you post more photos of this great setup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe with those LED strips OFF? Let's fill the OCN gallery with this awesomeness




Here you go buddy, i would show u the cable management which i put alot of effort into on the other side but that will have to wait. This thing is bloddy heavy.



Soon i will b e building my own desk. Ill upload picks of the final layout.











And


----------



## Avant Garde

Thanks! This looks fantastic!







I see LED's in EKWB CPU block, super nice touch!


----------



## FLuffykilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> How do you like the Corsair ML PRO fans so far? Besides the LEDs, how quiet and good are they?


Very quiet. And great airflow. My temps are looking really good now.

Cpu while gaming - high 40's or low 50's and gpu at 65oc


----------



## Jyve

I want that case so bad. Is that the black or anthracite grey? Hard to tell in the pics. I dig both but prefer the grey. Most definitely my next case (unless fractal comes out with a TG arc mini or maybe replacement TG side panel).

It'll be pricey. But I might just bite the bullet and when I decide to get the case, also grab a 2nd rad and 2nd gpu + block. Hope the predator pump can handle that much.

With the rapidly falling prices of 980ti's it might be just about time. Of course finding another zotac amp extreme might be a bit of a challenge.


----------



## maslows

First attempt at sleeving, this is a *profanity* pain, I think I have enough to reattempt now that I have the process down


----------



## FLuffykilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I want that case so bad. Is that the black or anthracite grey? Hard to tell in the pics. I dig both but prefer the grey. Most definitely my next case (unless fractal comes out with a TG arc mini or maybe replacement TG side panel).
> 
> It'll be pricey. But I might just bite the bullet and when I decide to get the case, also grab a 2nd rad and 2nd gpu + block. Hope the predator pump can handle that much.
> 
> With the rapidly falling prices of 980ti's it might be just about time. Of course finding another zotac amp extreme might be a bit of a challenge.


Grey


----------



## maslows

Planned
EK-Ekoolant Pastel WHITE (Concentrate 250mL)
EK-HD Tube 10/12mm 500mm (4 pcs)
EK-HDC Fitting 12mm G1/4 - Nickel (4 pcs)
EK-AF Pass-Through G1/4 - Black (2 pcs)

Existing
EK-ACF Fitting 10/16mm - White (2 pcs)
EK-Tube ZMT Matte Black(Route around back of case)

*Question*
Without adding a another reservoir is this ok to have. I'm planning on adding acrylic tubing for just the way cpu for now.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge1*
> 
> Right now I'm clocking in at 5 GHz instead of 4.8 on the CPU and slightly higher memory clocks on the graphics card, which means a couple of degrees higher, but you get the idea. Again, the RPM readings are all funky, but CPU and GPU core temps are accurate. Plus, this was a pretty hot day if I remember correctly


You get that chip from silicon lottery? lol that thing is insane! I want to go to another 5ghz+ stable chip. I'm going to be sad when I sell this IB. You should consider delidding that chip, it lowered my temps by around 25c! So with P95 it hits 75c max with 1.394v
Here's a pic of mine:
Ignore the PSU cables. Got that power supply for free so I cannot complain. Want to get a new one soon though, just cause those wires throw the build off.


----------



## theduck1994

Little Late, better late than never

Corsair 600q case
Predator 240 QDC with a Prefilled GPU block cooling a 5820k and EVGA 1080 SC; have not applied any OC yet as still working on moving things from the old system to this one.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theduck1994*
> 
> Little Late, better late than never
> 
> Corsair 600q case
> Predator 240 QDC with a Prefilled GPU block cooling a 5820k and EVGA 1080 SC; have not applied any OC yet as still working on moving things from the old system to this one.


What are your temps like while gaming?


----------



## theduck1994

On limited testing...3 runs of the Metro Last light Bench w/ everything max'd (physix off though), 20 min. of gameplay and 30 min. of heaven...

CPU max temp was low 50's, GPU max temp was 57c


----------



## kaaala

I bought predator 360 R1.0 and it killed my MB and graphic cards. Then from RMA I got 360 R1.1 and some refund.

Temp test: P95 28
Predator 360 R1.1
My 5960X @1.28V 4.5G gets around 75C
My E5-2679V4 @1.04V 3.2G gest around 50C


----------



## nyk20z3

Is there an option to get a matte black set of thumb screws for the mounting hardware ?, I am debating sticking with the MX block or going with a monoblock thats pending release for my gigabyte z170X ultra gaming board. I will be swapping all the fittings out on the predator to matte black fittings which i already own, the theme is red and black so those polished thumb screws are not going to work.

Obviously if i go with the monoblock its the cleanest look since it mounts via bolts from the rear of the mobo but if i can save $$ just sticking with the MX block then that always helps.


----------



## marn3us

Paint them


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaaala*
> 
> I bought predator 360 R1.0 and it killed my MB and graphic cards. Then from RMA I got 360 R1.1 and some refund.
> 
> Temp test: P95 28
> Predator 360 R1.1
> My 5960X @1.28V 4.5G gets around 75C
> My E5-2679V4 @1.04V 3.2G gest around 50C


Prime95 not a good idea with a 5960x or X99 CPU. The instruction set draws too much voltage and can degrade or damage your CPU. Realbench For CPU, AIDA64 cache test for cache and GSAT in linux or HCI MemTest in Windows for memory are standard in testing a 5960x's OC.

I'm soooo happy my 5960x does 4.8GHZ CPU, 4.5 cache and 3200 15-16-16-35 1T with 8x4GB G.Skill RAM stable.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> Paint them


Na i prefer hardware to come natrual the way i want it. I will ethier settle because there is some silver on the mobo or just go with the monoblock.


----------



## kaaala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Prime95 not a good idea with a 5960x or X99 CPU. The instruction set draws too much voltage and can degrade or damage your CPU. Realbench For CPU, AIDA64 cache test for cache and GSAT in linux or HCI MemTest in Windows for memory are standard in testing a 5960x's OC.
> 
> I'm soooo happy my 5960x does 4.8GHZ CPU, 4.5 cache and 3200 15-16-16-35 1T with 8x4GB G.Skill RAM stable.


I know P95 is not a good idea but Realbench cannot full load CPU
Running multiple x264 at same time consumes more power than Realbench. In realbench, it is 320W and with x264 is over 350W.
Realbench also uses x264 for CPU test but not enough work load.


----------



## marn3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaaala*
> 
> I know P95 is not a good idea but Realbench cannot full load CPU
> Running multiple x264 at same time consumes more power than Realbench. In realbench, it is 320W and with x264 is over 350W.
> Realbench also uses x264 for CPU test but not enough work load.


I agree, Realbench is a good starting-point test but it's not heavy enough. I've had multiple occasions where my 5820K OC would easily pass 4 hours of RealBench with max RAM and then BSOD during real-world video encoding...

P95 has never let me down, but on X99 it is dangerous for the cpu (and power circuitry if your mobo is not top-notch) so I prefer to run custom x264 encoding (like a super-heavy file in Handbrake) to stress the cpu


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> I agree, Realbench is a good starting-point test but it's not heavy enough. I've had multiple occasions where my 5820K OC would easily pass 4 hours of RealBench with max RAM and then BSOD during real-world video encoding...
> 
> P95 has never let me down, but on X99 it is dangerous for the cpu (and power circuitry if your mobo is not top-notch) so I prefer to run custom x264 encoding (like a super-heavy file in Handbrake) to stress the cpu


Jpmboy taught me if you put:
CpuSupportsAVX=0
CpuSupportsFMA3=0
in the local.txt file of prime95 after you started it once it becomes safe to use. I'm not sure the effect on the test though other then disabling AVX etc. But best way to run it on 2011-3 CPUs.


----------



## Dschijn

EK is releasing EK-XLC Predator Push-Pull Add-On

https://www.ekwb.com/news/ek-is-releasing-ek-xlc-predator-
push-pull-add-on/


----------



## nyk20z3




----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> EK is releasing EK-XLC Predator Push-Pull Add-On
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/news/ek-is-releasing-ek-xlc-predator-
> push-pull-add-on/


Haha initially I was like, they're selling a pair of fans as a push pull upgrade kit?

The screws = good
The y splitter = cool
Zip ties = hell yeah! (if they're those little ones with the loops!)

I need some more of those since I flipped my fans around.


----------



## shampoo911

hey guys... new to the thread...

just got my predator 360, and right off the box, i wanted to add 3 cooler master jetflow 120 for a push/pull config...

thing is, the screws that i have, are like 0.01mm thinner than needed...

any sugestions? i dont want to lose 60 bucks worth of fans, or buying the super duper expensive "push/pull add-on"


----------



## Dschijn

You need metric screws. Check the manual, I think it is M4.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> You need metric screws. Check the manual, I think it is M4.


I bought these ones...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B015BSAQ0O/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1469758247&sr=8-3&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=xspc+screws&dpPl=1&dpID=51iZ1TONsgL&ref=plSrch

But they are a bit thinner than needed


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> I bought these ones...


UNC is type of thread (which is not metric). You need metric screws, with a M4 thread. Is also in the manual...


----------



## WillD

Here's my 360 in Phantek's P400. I had to take the top panel off to install it because the connectors for the power button stop it from being put in normally.

Will


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> I bought these ones...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B015BSAQ0O/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1469758247&sr=8-3&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=xspc+screws&dpPl=1&dpID=51iZ1TONsgL&ref=plSrch
> 
> But they are a bit thinner than needed


You need 30MM M4 screws but on the end with the frame attached you need to add a couple small washers or you'll bend the frame with the screws as they'll screw in too far and contact the frame. Or use 28MM screws which are hard to find for that end, and even then may need one washer.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You need 30MM M4 screws but on the end with the frame attached you need to add a couple small washers or you'll bend the frame with the screws as they'll screw in too far and contact the frame. Or use 28MM screws which are hard to find for that end, and even then may need one washer.


Noted... Keep in mind that i have three CoolerMaster Jetflows for such end... So the 30mm is a MUST..


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Noted... Keep in mind that i have three CoolerMaster Jetflows for such end... So the 30mm is a MUST..


Any standard fan you need the one or two washers on the one side of the fan on the two screws on the frame end or you'll bend the frame. I'm sure it's the same with the Cooler Master.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Any standard fan you need the one or two washers on the frame end or you'll bend the frame. I'm sure it's the same with the Cooler Master.


True... No exceptions should be made... I will go to a hardware store next week... And i will get dem screws!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> True... No exceptions should be made... I will go to a hardware store next week... And i will get dem screws!


I edited my original post to make it more clear. Here it is so you don't miss it.









Any standard fan you need the one or two washers on the one side of the fan on the two screws on the frame end or you'll bend the frame. I'm sure it's the same with the Cooler Master.


----------



## MrBrillio

Hi guys, I've just installed an ek predator 360 with a 1080 with an ek full cover.. My temps seems a bit high.
With my [email protected] and [email protected] and 5500, temps are 57/58 with fans at 1800 rpm. CPU seems ok with 52 degree.
Ah.. All it's installed in a Phanteks Entoo mid atx.


----------



## kaaala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBrillio*
> 
> Hi guys, I've just installed an ek predator 360 with a 1080 with an ek full cover.. My temps seems a bit high.
> With my [email protected] and [email protected] and 5500, temps are 57/58 with fans at 1800 rpm. CPU seems ok with 52 degree.
> Ah.. All it's installed in a Phanteks Entoo mid atx.


In top or front?
U should put it in the front and pull air.


----------



## MrBrillio

It's already on the front.. I'm waiting for 3 ml 120 to make push pull configuration.

Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A3003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## kaaala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBrillio*
> 
> It's already on the front.. I'm waiting for 3 ml 120 to make push pull configuration.
> 
> Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A3003 utilizzando Tapatalk


Check ur thermal paste.
If u full loaded both CPU and GPU, ur temp looks just a little bit higher than normal temp. 50C would be a normal temp.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBrillio*
> 
> With my [email protected] and [email protected] and 5500, temps are 57/58 with fans at 1800 rpm. CPU seems ok with 52 degree.


The CPU is fine, but GPU temps are high. With Noctua NF-F12 @ 1500rpm my GTX 1080 @ 2150MHz stays at 40-42°C.
Check your thermal paste and check if you used the plastic washer for the screws!?


----------



## MrBrillio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrBrillio*
> 
> With my [email protected] and [email protected] and 5500, temps are 57/58 with fans at 1800 rpm. CPU seems ok with 52 degree.
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU is fine, but GPU temps are high. With Noctua NF-F12 @ 1500rpm my GTX 1080 @ 2150MHz stays at 40-42°C.
> Check your thermal paste and check if you used the plastic washer for the screws!?
Click to expand...

Are you using push pull configuration? Or that temperature is with only 3 fans?
And yes, I've used the plastic washer when I've installed the wb.
Maybe it's the thermal paste at this point.. I have just ordered the push pull kit from ek instead the 3 Corsair ml.. I think it's better using the same fans for that configuration.

Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A3003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dschijn

yeah using 6 fans -> push/pull. But push/pull should only make a 3-5°C difference.
EK TIM is fine. I replaced the EK TIM a week ago with liquid metal TIM and only get 2°C better results now. If you are really worried I could test just 3 fans...


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBrillio*
> 
> Hi guys, I've just installed an ek predator 360 with a 1080 with an ek full cover.. My temps seems a bit high.
> With my [email protected] and [email protected] and 5500, temps are 57/58 with fans at 1800 rpm. CPU seems ok with 52 degree.
> Ah.. All it's installed in a Phanteks Entoo mid atx.


Is the 52 deg for your 5930k at idle or under load? If it is on idle then 52 deg on a 5930k at stock speeds is high. If it us under full load then those are awesome temps.


----------



## MrBrillio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> yeah using 6 fans -> push/pull. But push/pull should only make a 3-5°C difference.
> EK TIM is fine. I replaced the EK TIM a week ago with liquid metal TIM and only get 2°C better results now. If you are really worried I could test just 3 fans...


Temps are fine compared to air, and here in Italy it's hot in these days.. But if you can make a test with only 3 fans I can see what kind of results I have to expect with my setup.

Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A3003 utilizzando Tapatalk

Temps are under load.. In idle cpu it's 30° and Gpu at 37°


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBrillio*
> 
> Temps are fine compared to air, and here in Italy it's hot in these days.. But if you can make a test with only 3 fans I can see what kind of results I have to expect with my setup.
> 
> Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A3003 utilizzando Tapatalk
> 
> Temps are under load.. In idle cpu it's 30° and Gpu at 37°


Then those temps are awesome!


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBrillio*
> 
> Temps are fine compared to air, and here in Italy it's hot in these days.. But if you can make a test with only 3 fans I can see what kind of results I have to expect with my setup.


OK we have it pretty warm as well in Germany. In the appartment it is 27°C.
GPU is a GTX 1080 FE @ 2150MHz with an EKWB.
GPU temps under load (TimeSpy Benchmark) with pump @ 75% and fans are Noctua NF-F12 @ 1500rpm:
Push only: 45-46°C (=delta 18-19°C)
Push/Pull: 42-43°C (=delta 15-16°C)

Please keep in mind that I am using Liquid Metal thermal paste right now. With EK TIM temps were almost similar, maybe 1°C (max 2°C) higher.
So with EK TIM, and room temps around 30°C I would say you should see a max delta of 20°C = 50°C max. Especially with your fans @ 1800rpm it seems high.
Did you use enough TIM? You can't use too much! There is only too little. So if you are not sure, put some more on it


----------



## MrBrillio

Next week when I'll receive the EK upgrade for push/pull, i'm going to reapply the thermal paste.
Thanks for the info guys


----------



## nyk20z3

Just ordered a 240 predator non qdc, i am going to swap all the fittings to matte black to match the build theme. I am happy to be a part of the club!


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> EK is releasing EK-XLC Predator Push-Pull Add-On
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/news/ek-is-releasing-ek-xlc-predator-
> push-pull-add-on/


I'm so bummed, they put this up the day after I ordered 3 additional fans. This kit looks nice, definitely a worthy upgrade.


----------



## MrBrillio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> EK is releasing EK-XLC Predator Push-Pull Add-On
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/news/ek-is-releasing-ek-xlc-predator-
> push-pull-add-on/
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so bummed, they put this up the day after I ordered 3 additional fans. This kit looks nice, definitely a worthy upgrade.
Click to expand...

Ordered just yesterday....just in time to cancel my order for 3 ml 120.

Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A3003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## nyk20z3

Does any one know if EK sells the qdc's separate or where i can source them ?, If not i might go with koolance black qdc's ?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Does any one know if EK sells the qdc's separate or where i can source them ?, If not i might go with koolance black qdc's ?


We don't sell them separately but here are the model numbers to search them from an online shop.

Model numbers are : NS4D17006 (female) and NS4D22006 (male)

As for the Koolance QDC, I strongly suggest the use of the silver ones because the back ones have a long history of failure unless they recently fix their issue.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maslows*
> 
> 
> 
> Joyus these goodies came today; anyone know if there is a GPU with a Snow Camo color scheme?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLuffykilled*
> 
> Hha nice. Mine arrived today also. Already fitted


How do you guys like the Corsair ML120 fans? I am currently considering them, but noise is the most important requirement I have!


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLuffykilled*
> 
> Hha nice. Mine arrived today also. Already fitted


hey man, i need to know which kind of screws you used for the extra fans.. i have 3 Cooler Master Jetflows, and i want to put them on my predator 360, so i bought a pack of XSPC rad screws, but they are kind of thinner than needed...

any particular type of screw? can you unscrew one of them and send a pic? sorry to bother you


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> any particular type of screw? can you unscrew one of them and send a pic? sorry to bother you


I will not count how many people already answered your question. I will try it one last time: https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=30mm+m4+screw

You need to search for "30mm screw M4". Maybe get some washer as well, since you will not have 5mm clearance between the fan and radiator fins one the two spots closest to the pump.


----------



## MrBrillio

Maybe I've found the problems with my temperatures that are a little high: the case








On the front the evolv tempered has an alluminium cover without any grill that can help the airflow. So I've tried to make a run on heaven benchmark without the front installed and the Gpu has never go up 48 degrees. Today when I'll receive my 3 vardars from ek, I'm gonna flip the back fan and the couple of akasa viper on top in a push position so I think the airflow will be higher than now. I've shaked a bit the case too because days ago I noticed a bubble in the Gpu wb.
Days ago I've read about someone here that has a case like mine, and before making push pull configuration he had temperatures in the 60's range on Gpu like me...
Can someone with an evolv confirm this kind of temperatures?

Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A3003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## DotNetApp

Can i use liquid metall on my cpu and gpu without problems with the Predator 360 ? (and fullcover waterblock from EKWB)
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-ti-acetal-nickel


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Can i use liquid metall on my cpu and gpu without problems with the Predator 360 ? (and fullcover waterblock from EKWB)
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-ti-acetal-nickel


I used liquid metal with my GTX 1080 waterblock, because it is nickel coated. Since the CPU cooler has a copper base without nickel coating it would work, but the copper will not look as nice as before, same for the CPU.
For the GPU I used electric isolation tape around the GPU chip to avoid any damage.

Edit: EK thermal paste is pretty good. LM only gave me 1-2°C better temperatures.


----------



## kaaala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Can i use liquid metall on my cpu and gpu without problems with the Predator 360 ? (and fullcover waterblock from EKWB)
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-ti-acetal-nickel


I used EK-TIM Indigo Xtreme and liquid ultra for my CPU and GPU.
I used electric isolation tape around my GPU chip to keep it save.
Liquid metal works very well. But it is very difficult to clean them.
And if u don't use xxxxx-E/EP series CPU, it won't help u too much.


----------



## KedarWolf

Is it normal to have a bubble this big in a prefilled water block?











Edit: My Core X9 case the video cards are vertical.


----------



## Dschijn

Can you try running your pump at higher speeds to get the air bubble out?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Can you try running your pump at higher speeds to get the air bubble out?


I've ran it at 100% but you gave me an idea, maybe if I put the case on it's side so the block isn't vertical and try to get rid of the bubble.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Can you try running your pump at higher speeds to get the air bubble out?


Had a bit of a scare, got the bubble out of the video card water block but it got trapped somewhere and I was getting insane high CPU temps. I moved the case around with pump on, temps back to normal, but bubble back in GPU block. I think the 360 has a built in reservoir but seems the air is getting trapped and not getting to it to clear the bubble.

I'm not sure what I can do besides trying moving the case all around on front, sides etc.


----------



## Dschijn

How is your Predator orientated?
Maybe the position is not good or your reservoir is already full of air?!


----------



## kaaala

Did u spot any leak in ur system?
I had a bubble b/c my CPU block leaked. That was 360 R1.0. It killed my MB and 980TI.

I can hear bubble in my loop clearly with 360 R1.1 and GPU bolck but I didn't see them.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> How is your Predator orientated?
> Maybe the position is not good or your reservoir is already full of air?!


Here's how I fixed it. rotated case on front, sides etc.with just power cord and one monitor in with PC on, pump at 100%. Took the coolant cap off, added some EK coolant, cap back on repeated several times, problem solved, no bubble at all.









360 is on top flat with hoses pointing down, the GPU block is vertical as my case sits with the motherboard horizontal on a tray in the middle of the case.


----------



## Dschijn

Ah good!








Any idea how that "much" air came into the system?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Ah good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea how that "much" air came into the system?


Dunno, it might have been like that when I bought it. You're lucky if you lose a drop using the QDCs.









Edit: Might be a good idea for peeps to get the EK coolant and top theirs off, whether you have a prefilled block or not.


----------



## Dschijn

EK-Ekoolant EVO CLEAR?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> EK-Ekoolant EVO CLEAR?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread/4710#post_25247758

Yes.


----------



## Jyve

Finished tweaking my setup a bit. Those damn molex powered leds make for a pain in cable management. 1 for the case fan controller, 3 for the block leds, and another 1 for the led strip. That's just too many molex.





*Wish I'd done the drain tube differently.
*Need to replace those white pcie slot covers.
*Run some vinyl wrap up the length of the rad.
*Dumping the cable extensions for real cables would save a ton of room behind the mobo.
*Replace the sp120s for hd or ml120s.
*Another pair of hyperx ddr3 in black or red.

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## s74r1

(Apologies in advance if this is off topic but I couldn't find an EK-ACF specific thread. If anyone knows of a better thread please let me know)

Does anyone know what this is on my EK-ACF fittings? I'm not using a Predator (custom loop), but Predator uses the same fittings.

Additional loop info:

All EK-ACF fittings with EK-ZMT tubing.
Coolant is 90% de-ionized water with 10% Mayhems XT-1 Clear (Ethylene Glycol; EK Coolant uses Propylene Glycol which is roughly equivalent to EG except EG lasts longer.) The coolant should inhibit corrosion and micro-organism growth.
No dies have been used.
Loop has only Nickel, Brass, and Copper.
Loop has been in service for about 7 months
Loop has some minor air bubbles in radiators, unable to fully bleed due to radiator orientations.
Could it be oxidation residue from an old radiator? Radiators were cleaned with vinegar and hot water before being flushed and put into service after a couple coolant changes. I'm thinking maybe my old Swiftech MCR240-QP is leaching some sort of residue?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> (Apologies in advance if this is off topic but I couldn't find an EK-ACF specific thread. If anyone knows of a better thread please let me know)
> 
> Does anyone know what this is on my EK-ACF fittings? I'm not using a Predator (custom loop), but Predator uses the same fittings.
> 
> Additional loop info:
> 
> All EK-ACF fittings with EK-ZMT tubing.
> Coolant is 90% de-ionized water with 10% Mayhems XT-1 Clear (Ethylene Glycol; EK Coolant uses Propylene Glycol which is roughly equivalent to EG except EG lasts longer.) The coolant should inhibit corrosion and micro-organism growth.
> No dies have been used.
> Loop has only Nickel, Brass, and Copper.
> Loop has been in service for about 7 months
> Loop has some minor air bubbles in radiators, unable to fully bleed due to radiator orientations.
> Could it be oxidation residue from an old radiator? Radiators were cleaned with vinegar and hot water before being flushed and put into service after a couple coolant changes. I'm thinking maybe my old Swiftech MCR240-QP is leaching some sort of residue?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I personnaly never seen this but maybe it could have been caused by the XT-1 ratio you used. Normally it's 5% of XT-1 for 95% of distilled. I would probably ask this question in the Mayhems Club thread. Maybe some users experienced the same issue.


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> (Apologies in advance if this is off topic but I couldn't find an EK-ACF specific thread. If anyone knows of a better thread please let me know)
> 
> Does anyone know what this is on my EK-ACF fittings? I'm not using a Predator (custom loop), but Predator uses the same fittings.
> 
> Additional loop info:
> 
> All EK-ACF fittings with EK-ZMT tubing.
> Coolant is 90% de-ionized water with 10% Mayhems XT-1 Clear (Ethylene Glycol; EK Coolant uses Propylene Glycol which is roughly equivalent to EG except EG lasts longer.) The coolant should inhibit corrosion and micro-organism growth.
> No dies have been used.
> Loop has only Nickel, Brass, and Copper.
> Loop has been in service for about 7 months
> Loop has some minor air bubbles in radiators, unable to fully bleed due to radiator orientations.
> Could it be oxidation residue from an old radiator? Radiators were cleaned with vinegar and hot water before being flushed and put into service after a couple coolant changes. I'm thinking maybe my old Swiftech MCR240-QP is leaching some sort of residue?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personnaly never seen this but maybe it could have been caused by the XT-1 ratio you used. Normally it's 5% of XT-1 for 95% of distilled. I would probably ask this question in the Mayhems Club thread. Maybe some users experienced the same issue.
Click to expand...

Thanks, will do - and 5% is just a minimum guideline, more usually offers better protection. coolants like EK often have 15%-30% PG or EG mixed in. CLC's use an even higher ratio I believe.


----------



## tblake

Anyone tried a Predator 360 in a Caselabs S5 top position? It looks like it may fit but would be really tight. I have the 360 rad drop-in bracket for the top. EK's site indicates it will fit the S8 but no mention of the S5. Same indication for the 240 though so I don't know if they have data on the S5. The 240 will fit no problem but I would prefer the 360 if it will fit.

Thanks!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tblake*
> 
> Anyone tried a Predator 360 in a Caselabs S5 top position? It looks like it may fit but would be really tight. I have the 360 rad drop-in bracket for the top. EK's site indicates it will fit the S8 but no mention of the S5. Same indication for the 240 though so I don't know if they have data on the S5. The 240 will fit no problem but I would prefer the 360 if it will fit.
> 
> Thanks!


From what I see it should fit (very tight!!!!) but this afternoon I will try it to confirm it to you.


----------



## nyk20z3

My Predator 240 just arrived and i had a question.

I have quite a few EK matte black fittings ready to go but the fittings on the pump and rad seem to be a special type of swivel fitting to allow some movement for flexibility. Should i bother changing them out to matte black or just leave them because it might not be worth the hassle to drain, re fill and work the air bubbles out ?, Ive done nothing but custom water cooling for years now but finally wanted to settle down and keep it simple

Here is a pic of my board which has some stainless steel silver accents so the polished fittings might not look to out of place -


----------



## akira749

I would keep the silver fittings it will fit perfectly with your board. A nice color reminder is always welcomed.









EDIT : Nice board and RAM by the way


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> My Predator 240 just arrived and i had a question.
> 
> I have quite a few EK matte black fittings ready to go but the fittings on the pump and rad seem to be a special type of swivel fitting to allow some movement for flexibility. Should i bother changing them out to matte black or just leave them because it might not be worth the hassle to drain, re fill and work the air bubbles out ?, Ive done nothing but custom water cooling for years now but finally wanted to settle down and keep it simple
> 
> Here is a pic of my board which has some stainless steel silver accents so the polished fittings might not look to out of place -


I also made a small attempt to remove those rotary fittings on the pump and couldn't get em off. Hell even the regular fittings were a pia.

Another vote for sticking with the nickel acf fittings.


----------



## nyk20z3

I can officially confirm the predator 240 fits in an In Win 805 if you guys haven't added it to the compatible list.


----------



## nyk20z3

How are you guys controlling the fans and pump via 1 pwm header ?, wouldn't the fans and pump adjust to the same speed when you make adjustments ?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> How are you guys controlling the fans and pump via 1 pwm header ?, wouldn't the fans and pump adjust to the same speed when you make adjustments ?


Not same rpm speed but same rpm percentage.

Just run the smaller cable from the predator to the cpu header on the motherboard and set up you speed curve in the bios. At X degrees the pump and fans will run at Y rpms.

Some are splitting em up and running them on seperate headers.

Use 4 pin fan splitter cables and run directly to a mobo header and keep the pump plugged into the predator fan hub while that same pwm cable goes to the cpu mobo header.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I can officially confirm the predator 240 fits in an In Win 805 if you guys haven't added it to the compatible list.


So, add it here: http://www.ekwb.com/predator/case-compatibility-list/








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> How are you guys controlling the fans and pump via 1 pwm header ?, wouldn't the fans and pump adjust to the same speed when you make adjustments ?


Like Jyve already said, it would be the same %. PWM gives e.g. a 50% speed signal and the fans/pump will run at 50%. Using the stock Vardar fans, will result in fans that are more audible as the pump at the same %.
For a better control I connected the pump to an individual PWM fan header on the mainboard.


----------



## marn3us

My build is finally complete!!











What can I say? This case is simply amazing and working inside it was a breeze! I love the quality feeling as well and will report on my temperatures as soon as I solve some problems with my mobo

Thanks everybody for your suggestions


----------



## Dschijn

Looks great, did you flip the fans on the Predator?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tblake*
> 
> Anyone tried a Predator 360 in a Caselabs S5 top position? It looks like it may fit but would be really tight. I have the 360 rad drop-in bracket for the top. EK's site indicates it will fit the S8 but no mention of the S5. Same indication for the 240 though so I don't know if they have data on the S5. The 240 will fit no problem but I would prefer the 360 if it will fit.
> 
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> From what I see it should fit (very tight!!!!) but this afternoon I will try it to confirm it to you.


I did test it and it would be more tricky to put it back in than I thought. The unit literally go over the lip of the drop-in mount. So in order to put the drop-in in place, you would have to slide it in instead of dropping it. And if you want to have access to the fill port, you will have to mod the drop-in a bit.


----------



## maslows

EK Parts
EK-FB ASUS Z170S Monoblock - Nickel
EK-HD Tube 10/12mm 500mm (4 pcs)
EK-HD Tube D.I.Y. Kit
EK-Ekoolant Pastel WHITE (Concentrate 250mL)
EK-HDC Fitting 12mm G1/4 - Nickel (6 pcs)
EK-AF Pass-Through G1/4 - Black (2 pcs)
EK-ACF Fitting 10/16mm - White (2 pcs)
EK-Tube ZMT Matte Black
(Route around back of case)

question
Without adding a another reservoir is this ok to have. I'm planning on adding acrylic tubing for just the way cpu for now as the 1080is just OP IMO. Also is it OK to mix the acrylic hard tubing with the ZMT black tubing...

I have 2 gallons of distilled, 1 to flush 1 to mix. I have a ball check valve, I am gong to install in the bottom of the rad to drain.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Looks great, did you flip the fans on the Predator?


I thought about this as well because i also have the predator front mounted but it looks like the cable etc were designed to be in that pull position. The way the cables and zip ties flow it seemed like a bad idea when i was just looking at it, but at the same time its weird to have air blowing out the front of the case.


----------



## tblake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I did test it and it would be more tricky to put it back in than I thought. The unit literally go over the lip of the drop-in mount. So in order to put the drop-in in place, you would have to slide it in instead of dropping it. And if you want to have access to the fill port, you will have to mod the drop-in a bit.


@Akira749 - thanks so much for checking! I had to modify the drop-in bracket to access the top fill port of my current 360 rad so hopefully that would already be done. Does it work well enough with the S5 you would consider adding it to the fit list (maybe with a footnote)? Looking to simplify my system and the Predator is an appealing option. Do you think one 360 could adequately cool a minimally overclocked 6700k and a 1080?

Tom


----------



## marn3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Looks great, did you flip the fans on the Predator?


Thanks!









Yes, I've flipped the fans to be front intake pushing air through the rad


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tblake*
> 
> @Akira749 - thanks so much for checking! I had to modify the drop-in bracket to access the top fill port of my current 360 rad so hopefully that would already be done. Does it work well enough with the S5 you would consider adding it to the fit list (maybe with a footnote)? Looking to simplify my system and the Predator is an appealing option. Do you think one 360 could adequately cool a minimally overclocked 6700k and a 1080?
> 
> Tom


I will do something in the Predator compatibility list.









Yes a 360 for your 6700K and a 1080 is fine.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I will do something in the Predator compatibility list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes a 360 for your 6700K and a 1080 is fine.


Thermaltake Core X9 you can fit at least 3 Predator 360s in. Not sure why anyone would use three but two will fit in top push/pull and still room elsewhere for a few more.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I did test it and it would be more tricky to put it back in than I thought. The unit literally go over the lip of the drop-in mount. So in order to put the drop-in in place, you would have to slide it in instead of dropping it. And if you want to have access to the fill port, you will have to mod the drop-in a bit.


I don't have any experience with caselabs cases. Would this still hold true with the predator 240 and the 240mm drop in bracket like it does with the 360? Is it possible to mount the 240 up top without the bracket?

Been eyeing the s5 and it's made its way onto the short list of cases I'm interested in.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I don't have any experience with caselabs cases. Would this still hold true with the predator 240 and the 240mm drop in bracket like it does with the 360? Is it possible to mount the 240 up top without the bracket?
> 
> Been eyeing the s5 and it's made its way onto the short list of cases I'm interested in.


The 240 will fit without issues with the pump/res unit facing the front of the case.

When you order an S5 you need to choose your top drop-in option unless you want the full window top style.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The 240 will fit without issues with the pump/res unit facing the front of the case.
> 
> When you order an S5 you need to choose your top drop-in option unless you want the full window top style.


That's good to know, thanks.


----------



## nyk20z3

Mounted the Predator in my In Win 805, i plan on going with the TBA monoblock for this board so this was just a mock up to see how everything fits. I also plan on making the tubing shorter because there just is no need for access tubing here if i dont need it. The Predator mounts to the front of the case and there is even plenty of room on the bottom to access the drain port if needed.


----------



## Ceadderman

Wishing you had a 140 unit on the way. I will be going EK for this Dell mod I have in mind but a complete Predator would surely simplify things.









~Ceadder


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Wishing you had a 140 unit on the way. I will be going EK for this Dell mod I have in mind but a complete Predator would surely simplify things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


We were supposed to have a 140 variant so maybe it's something that we might be able to get in a near future. But I don't have any recent news about this unfortunately.


----------



## Exilon

I'm looking at upgrading my dual Asetek CLCs to a single Predator 360 but I want to have coolant temperature based PWM control. Has anyone done this to their loop yet? What would be easiest to add to the XLC: Inline or a stop fitting probe? Also, any thoughts on using a Corsair Commander Mini to control the fans/pump?

Would be nice to keep the same USB integration, but the software effort is probably hard to justify for EKWB









On an completely unrelated topic, I see this on the Predator 360 page:

Nominal cooling performance (fans @ 1850rpm):
ΔT=10K: ~425W
ΔT=15K: ~637W

What's the expected performance with the push-pull setup?


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> We were supposed to have a 140 variant so maybe it's something that we might be able to get in a near future. But I don't have any recent news about this unfortunately.


That's a real shame to hear. I personally would've loved a 280mm variant.

Not to disparage on my 360, but a 280mm would've left a fan slot open on the front of my case (Define S), and given me a touch bit more airflow.


----------



## MrBrillio

Maybe an add on with a prefilled radiator will be usefull in case of multi Gpu setup. Personally I'm going to add a reservoir and one more 1080,but I'm a little worried about temperatures.

Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A3003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## kx11

currently i own Pred.240 and my case is Corsair 760t white , do i need Pred.360 and can i fit it in my case ??

i'm asking because my CPU is 6950x and it gets super when i benchmark @ 4.4ghz and above


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> currently i own Pred.240 and my case is Corsair 760t white , do i need Pred.360 and can i fit it in my case ??
> 
> i'm asking because my CPU is 6950x and it gets super when i benchmark @ 4.4ghz and above


Yes, a 360 will fit: http://www.ekwb.com/predator/case-compatibility-list/

But I am not 100% sure, if a 360 will make such a big difference. I guess a 6950x @ 4.4GHz is difficult to cool.
Did you manually adjust the voltage or is it on auto?
I think you can exspect to gain 2-3°C better temperatures on each of these steps:
- Predator 360
- Push/Pull fan setup
- very good thermal paste (e.g. Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut or even liquid metal Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut)


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBrillio*
> 
> Maybe an add on with a prefilled radiator will be usefull in case of multi Gpu setup. Personally I'm going to add a reservoir and one more 1080,but I'm a little worried about temperatures.
> 
> Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A3003 utilizzando Tapatalk


I added a another 240mm radiator with built-in reservoir to my predator to cool my 1070. With quiet fan operation max temps of prolonged gaming gives me 52C max GPU temps.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Yes, a 360 will fit: http://www.ekwb.com/predator/case-compatibility-list/
> 
> But I am not 100% sure, if a 360 will make such a big difference. I guess a 6950x @ 4.4GHz is difficult to cool.
> Did you manually adjust the voltage or is it on auto?
> I think you can exspect to gain 2-3°C better temperatures on each of these steps:
> - Predator 360
> - Push/Pull fan setup
> - very good thermal paste (e.g. Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut or even *liquid metal Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut*)


that sound a bit risky to use on a 6950x


----------



## SlammiN

Hey guys. I love the QDC aspect of this system, who wouldn't want to be able to pull apart your water cooling setup easily like this.

On top of the CPU and QDC GPU I would like to possibly add a QDC radiator and a QDC reservoir.

Would these parts be useful in creating your own QDC parts?

http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Quick-release-coupling-CPC-127mm-coupling_18762.html

http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Quick-release-coupling-CPC-127mm-plug_18763.html

And not sure which hose would be correct?

http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/EK-Water-Blocks-EK-Tube-ZMT-hose-1913-mm-matt-black-1m_56432.html

http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/EK-Water-Blocks-EK-Tube-ZMT-hose-16--11mm-matte-black-1m_56431.html

Let me know your thoughts.. would the pump in the 360 be enough for this kind of a setup?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlammiN*
> 
> Hey guys. I love the QDC aspect of this system, who wouldn't want to be able to pull apart your water cooling setup easily like this.
> 
> On top of the CPU and QDC GPU I would like to possibly add a QDC radiator and a QDC reservoir.
> 
> Would these parts be useful in creating your own QDC parts?
> 
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Quick-release-coupling-CPC-127mm-coupling_18762.html
> 
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Quick-release-coupling-CPC-127mm-plug_18763.html
> 
> And not sure which hose would be correct?
> 
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/EK-Water-Blocks-EK-Tube-ZMT-hose-1913-mm-matt-black-1m_56432.html
> 
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/EK-Water-Blocks-EK-Tube-ZMT-hose-16--11mm-matte-black-1m_56431.html
> 
> Let me know your thoughts.. would the pump in the 360 be enough for this kind of a setup?


The QDC's you linked have a 13mm barb which is the equivalent of 1/2".

First you need to know that it's bigger than what you already have on the Predator.

If this is still ok with you, then you would need the 19mm/13mm ZMT for those QDC which is the first of the 2 links you posted.

If you want to stay with the same tubing size that you have on the Predator, you'll need to find the QDC that have a barb of 10mm (equivalent of 3/8")


----------



## SlammiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The QDC's you linked have a 13mm barb which is the equivalent of 1/2".
> 
> First you need to know that it's bigger than what you already have on the Predator.
> 
> If this is still ok with you, then you would need the 19mm/13mm ZMT for those QDC which is the first of the 2 links you posted.
> 
> If you want to stay with the same tubing size that you have on the Predator, you'll need to find the QDC that have a barb of 10mm (equivalent of 3/8")


Great info, I had best have a look for the parts I would need then, thanks tor the input there that is greatly appreciated!!

And the pump? Would that be enough?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlammiN*
> 
> Great info, I had best have a look for the parts I would need then, thanks tor the input there that is greatly appreciated!!
> 
> And the pump? Would that be enough?


If you're looking at the exact same QDC we use here's the model numbers

NS4D17006 (female) and NS4D22006 (male)

As for the pump, yes it could handle an extra radiator and reservoir.


----------



## SlammiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> If you're looking at the exact same QDC we use here's the model numbers
> 
> NS4D17006 (female) and NS4D22006 (male)
> 
> As for the pump, yes it could handle an extra radiator and reservoir.


Excellent thanks! I've got a 900d to fill so this is a great project for me, first go at anything custom on the water side of things.

So would I need 10mm hose or the 11mm EK stuff I linked to?


----------



## SlammiN

Could you also recommend a good EK stand alone reservoir with no pump?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlammiN*
> 
> Could you also recommend a good EK stand alone reservoir with no pump?


The EK res x3 is a great reservoir and it's available in a few different sizes. I'm using the 110 in mine. Works well.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlammiN*
> 
> Excellent thanks! I've got a 900d to fill so this is a great project for me, first go at anything custom on the water side of things.
> 
> So would I need 10mm hose or the 11mm EK stuff I linked to?


The size we use with the Predator is this one : https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-tube-zmt-matte-black-15-9-9-5mmhttps://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-tube-zmt-matte-black-15-9-9-5mm

On the webshop you linked they don't have the ZMT in this size. If you want to buy all your stock from this website then I would recommend this one : http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Mayhems-Ultra-Clear-hose-16--10mm-1m_55109.htmlhttp://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Mayhems-Ultra-Clear-hose-16--10mm-1m_55109.html it's not the matte black ZMT but it's a good alternative.

Also, about your question on the reservoir, Jyve already pointed out the EK X3 Reservoir.


----------



## SlammiN

Awesome guys! Thanks for the advice! Now I think I will get the colder parts you recommended in 3/8 and get everything else from the EK shop as I need my QDC Titan XP block too. I'll have an amazing predator QDC setup then!

Out of interest as the pump will be at the top of my 900D case does it matter that the extra reservoir would be mounted lower than it?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlammiN*
> 
> Awesome guys! Thanks for the advice! Now I think I will get the colder parts you recommended in 3/8 and get everything else from the EK shop as I need my QDC Titan XP block too. I'll have an amazing predator QDC setup then!
> 
> Out of interest as the pump will be at the top of my 900D case does it matter that the extra reservoir would be mounted lower than it?


No problems in this situation since the pump has a small reservoir connected to it.

One thing though is that you will have to fill this tiny reservoir first to be sure that the pump isn't running dry and then fill the bigger reservoir. During your filling process you will have to make sure that this tiny res always have liquid in it.


----------



## SlammiN

I could connect the second res with the QDC parts after I've filled, prob be an issue if I ever drained the system though!


----------



## GTRtank

@SlammiN

I am about to do the same thing in a few days. All the parts on the way, I will post the temp differences and everything. Ill share some pics of how I am doing it, routing, how I bleed, ect.


----------



## SlammiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> @SlammiN
> 
> I am about to do the same thing in a few days. All the parts on the way, I will post the temp differences and everything. Ill share some pics of how I am doing it, routing, how I bleed, ect.


Brilliant, if you wouldn't mind linking me to the parts you use that would be amazing, as this is fairly new stuff to me (never done any custom water cooling)


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlammiN*
> 
> Brilliant, if you wouldn't mind linking me to the parts you use that would be amazing, as this is fairly new stuff to me (never done any custom water cooling)


HWLabs Black Ice GTX 280mm https://www.amazon.com/Black-Ice-Nemesis-280GTX-Radiator/dp/B01636KNVA/ref=lp_8129737011_1_2?srs=8129737011&ie=UTF8&qid=1470685334&sr=8-2

4x EK-ACF Fitting 10/16mm - Nickel https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-acf-fitting-10-16mm-nickel

EK-Tube ZMT Matte Black 15,9/9,5mm (1 meter, you may need more for your specific setup) https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-tube-zmt-matte-black-15-9-9-5mm

I am doing an additional pump as I want more flow.
EK-XRES 100 SPC-60 MX PWM (incl. pump) https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xres-100-spc-60-mx-pwm-incl-pump

These guys are awesome, shipped same day.
1 x NS4D22006 - 3/8 Hose Barb Valved In-Line Coupling Insert (NS4D22006) = $11.87 http://quickcouplings.net/osc/product_info.php?products_id=878&osCsid=25ba4cdc78389f30c0cd52af24a8e62d

1 x NS4D17006 - 3/8 Hose Barb Valved In-Line Coupling Body (NS4D17006) = $16.34 http://quickcouplings.net/osc/product_info.php?products_id=872&osCsid=25ba4cdc78389f30c0cd52af24a8e62d

As for the clips that they use for the hose to the QDC, I just email EKWB .50 cents a piece, I ordered 4 to have two extra for down the road.

I plan on connecting all of this together to rinse and bleed, then just plug it right into my system pre-bled ready to go, kinda like the pre-filled blocks.


----------



## SlammiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> HWLabs Black Ice GTX 280mm https://www.amazon.com/Black-Ice-Nemesis-280GTX-Radiator/dp/B01636KNVA/ref=lp_8129737011_1_2?srs=8129737011&ie=UTF8&qid=1470685334&sr=8-2
> 
> 4x EK-ACF Fitting 10/16mm - Nickel https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-acf-fitting-10-16mm-nickel
> 
> EK-Tube ZMT Matte Black 15,9/9,5mm (1 meter, you may need more for your specific setup) https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-tube-zmt-matte-black-15-9-9-5mm
> 
> I am doing an additional pump as I want more flow.
> EK-XRES 100 SPC-60 MX PWM (incl. pump) https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xres-100-spc-60-mx-pwm-incl-pump
> 
> These guys are awesome, shipped same day.
> 1 x NS4D22006 - 3/8 Hose Barb Valved In-Line Coupling Insert (NS4D22006) = $11.87 http://quickcouplings.net/osc/product_info.php?products_id=878&osCsid=25ba4cdc78389f30c0cd52af24a8e62d
> 
> 1 x NS4D17006 - 3/8 Hose Barb Valved In-Line Coupling Body (NS4D17006) = $16.34 http://quickcouplings.net/osc/product_info.php?products_id=872&osCsid=25ba4cdc78389f30c0cd52af24a8e62d
> 
> As for the clips that they use for the hose to the QDC, I just email EKWB .50 cents a piece, I ordered 4 to have two extra for down the road.
> 
> I plan on connecting all of this together to rinse and bleed, then just plug it right into my system pre-bled ready to go, kinda like the pre-filled blocks.


Whoa no way thanks for all the info man that's everything I need to know!! Wow!

In regards to a second pump in the same line, is that OK to do?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlammiN*
> 
> Whoa no way thanks for all the info man that's everything I need to know!! Wow!
> 
> In regards to a second pump in the same line, is that OK to do?


Sure it's OK to use. Not entirely necessary. I suppose if you had a bunch of components then maybe. The predator pump, while not the most powerful of pumps, has plenty of oomph to cover most setups.

I'm pretty sure it'll be enough for 3 blocks, 2 rads, and a res.

Eventually I'll be adding a 2nd gpu block and 2nd 240mm rad to mine. Currently running a cpu block, gpu block, 240mm rad, and an x3 110 res off mine.


----------



## Jyve

My current setup


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Wishing you had a 140 unit on the way. I will be going EK for this Dell mod I have in mind but a complete Predator would surely simplify things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were supposed to have a 140 variant so maybe it's something that we might be able to get in a near future. But I don't have any recent news about this unfortunately.
Click to expand...

Cool thanks for the info. But looks like I only need a couple things to put a 140 loop together. So problem solved over time I guess.









~Ceadder drink:


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlammiN*
> 
> Whoa no way thanks for all the info man that's everything I need to know!! Wow!
> 
> In regards to a second pump in the same line, is that OK to do?


Yeah it's ok, I just want increase in flow. This is from the Pred manual:

nstalling a typical gPU water block with Quick-Disconnect Couplings
(QDC) typically drop fl ow rates from 135L/h to about 105L/h. Adding two
would result in fl ow rates of 90L/h. not using Quick-Disconnect Couplings
result in fl ow rates of about 125L/h in the same scenario.

Flow rate of 90L/h is considered adequate for successful cooling of the
modern high power GPUs.

I will be adding in a 280 rad and another QDC which would take the flow down pretty low, so that is why I am supplementing with an additional pump. I think it will still cool fine without it though.

My order will be: Pred>CPU>280 Rad>Pump>GPU>Pred. I think it will work out quite nicely, and I should get some good results out of it.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Yeah it's ok, I just want increase in flow. This is from the Pred manual:
> 
> nstalling a typical gPU water block with Quick-Disconnect Couplings
> (QDC) typically drop fl ow rates from 135L/h to about 105L/h. Adding two
> would result in fl ow rates of 90L/h. not using Quick-Disconnect Couplings
> result in fl ow rates of about 125L/h in the same scenario.
> 
> Flow rate of 90L/h is considered adequate for successful cooling of the
> modern high power GPUs.
> 
> I will be adding in a 280 rad and another QDC which would take the flow down pretty low, so that is why I am supplementing with an additional pump. I think it will still cool fine without it though.
> 
> My order will be: Pred>CPU>280 Rad>Pump>GPU>Pred. I think it will work out quite nicely, and I should get some good results out of it.


You're not gonna add another reservoir to that? Or you going a pump res combo?


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> You're not gonna add another reservoir to that? Or you going a pump res combo?


It's a pump res combo!


----------



## SlammiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Yeah it's ok, I just want increase in flow. This is from the Pred manual:
> 
> nstalling a typical gPU water block with Quick-Disconnect Couplings
> (QDC) typically drop fl ow rates from 135L/h to about 105L/h. Adding two
> would result in fl ow rates of 90L/h. not using Quick-Disconnect Couplings
> result in fl ow rates of about 125L/h in the same scenario.
> 
> Flow rate of 90L/h is considered adequate for successful cooling of the
> modern high power GPUs.
> 
> I will be adding in a 280 rad and another QDC which would take the flow down pretty low, so that is why I am supplementing with an additional pump. I think it will still cool fine without it though.
> 
> My order will be: Pred>CPU>280 Rad>Pump>GPU>Pred. I think it will work out quite nicely, and I should get some good results out of it.


Again excellent info there, I hadn't spotted that, I will definitely in this case add a second pump as I will have 3 x QDC also

Like the order too, makes sense to have a pump between each, looking forward to building this now!


----------



## SlammiN

Can the EK badge be moved on the main CPU block? Mine isn't facing in the right direction


----------



## VSG

It is just a glued sticker, use a heat gun to loosen it and reapply how you want it.


----------



## SlammiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It is just a glued sticker, use a heat gun to loosen it and reapply how you want it.


Cool, worried it was some kind of plug ? Thanks


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlammiN*
> 
> Can the EK badge be moved on the main CPU block? Mine isn't facing in the right direction


Can't you just rotate the block till it's right?


----------



## SlammiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It is just a glued sticker, use a heat gun to loosen it and reapply how you want it.


Cool, worried it was some kind of plug ? Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Can't you just rotate the block till it's right?


Nope, on my 900D the main tube is dangerously stretched, it looks too much pressure on it and wasn't happy in case it leaked


----------



## Exilon

This probably got lost in the weekend lull, so I'll post the question again:

Looking to replace my dual CLC coolers with a single Predator 360 + FC block and have some questions before pressing buy.

If I want to install a temperature sensor on the Predator, where's the best place to do it? Inline on the CPU block, longer plug sensor on the reservoir port, or a snub sensor on the radiator port?

Will the long plug sensor work with the extra thread and another 12mm of sensor sticking into the reservoir?
Thread length : 10mm
Lower sensors Length: 12mm

Also, what are the dT figures for the Predator 360 in push-pull? Will it be worth it for a ~500W load?


----------



## marn3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> This probably got lost in the weekend lull, so I'll post the question again:
> 
> Looking to replace my dual CLC coolers with a single Predator 360 + FC block and have some questions before pressing buy.
> 
> If I want to install a temperature sensor on the Predator, where's the best place to do it? Inline on the CPU block, longer plug sensor on the reservoir port, or a snub sensor on the radiator port?
> 
> Will the long plug sensor work with the extra thread and another 12mm of sensor sticking into the reservoir?
> Thread length : 10mm
> Lower sensors Length: 12mm
> 
> Also, what are the dT figures for the Predator 360 in push-pull? Will it be worth it for a ~500W load?


1) Use the inline probe, in my experience they are not only the most accurate but also good looking (you almost don't notice them).

2) What are you going to cool with that single 360? Keep in mind that those figures are for 1850rpm fan speed which is VERY loud, if you'd like to keep them at max 1300-1500rpm the dissipating power is drastically lower.


----------



## juantrox

Hi guys,

I'll be a happy owner of an EKWB XLC Predator 360 which will arrive next weekend. Since my build is white themed I'm looking forward to paint it. I've asked EK about separating the pump form the rad and they it can be done but that I would have to reverse engineer it. I'm going to give it a try but I wanted to ask you experts if you had any tips, guides or have found another post where this has been done. I've done a few hours of searching and haven't found much. I'm also painting the fans using the video on EKWB Blog website.

Thanks in advance!
J


----------



## Dschijn

I would get white fans and consider sth. like a white foil to wrap the rad.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlammiN*
> 
> Again excellent info there, I hadn't spotted that, I will definitely in this case add a second pump as I will have 3 x QDC also
> 
> Like the order too, makes sense to have a pump between each, looking forward to building this now!


Well man, here ya go. Extremely happy with it. Having the quick disconnects was awesome, I was able to bleed and leak check it outside the system before putting it in. Getting it in there was a bit of a tight fit but it worked out nicely, just looks a little crazy with the hoses going everywhere. Overall huge performance increase, (at least I think it's huge) GPU went from 51c (22c ambient) to 36c under a heaven loop. I ran the loop order as stated before and I think it works out well. Whenever I do a full system drain I will most likely go with clear tubing... not sure yet. Well see. If you have any questions when you do your build, let me know.


----------



## SlammiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Well man, here ya go. Extremely happy with it. Having the quick disconnects was awesome, I was able to bleed and leak check it outside the system before putting it in. Getting it in there was a bit of a tight fit but it worked out nicely, just looks a little crazy with the hoses going everywhere. Overall huge performance increase, (at least I think it's huge) GPU went from 51c (22c ambient) to 36c under a heaven loop. I ran the loop order as stated before and I think it works out well. Whenever I do a full system drain I will most likely go with clear tubing... not sure yet. Well see. If you have any questions when you do your build, let me know.


That... is... awesome!! I have to do this in my 900D the rooms going to waste, wow, great inspiration.

I was considering downgrading case and forgetting this but wow those temps, needs to be done

How does it handle 2 pumps in series?

And yeah the whole bleeding the loop before you connect, brilliant!


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlammiN*
> 
> That... is... awesome!! I have to do this in my 900D the rooms going to waste, wow, great inspiration.
> 
> I was considering downgrading case and forgetting this but wow those temps, needs to be done
> 
> How does it handle 2 pumps in series?
> 
> And yeah the whole bleeding the loop before you connect, brilliant!


Yeah man they are much better. Does fine, I don't have a flow meter so I don't know exactly how much it's flowing, but the cooling is great so I am really not to worried. Yeah, the QDCs FTW!!


----------



## SlammiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Yeah man they are much better. Does fine, I don't have a flow meter so I don't know exactly how much it's flowing, but the cooling is great so I am really not to worried. Yeah, the QDCs FTW!!


Definitely QDC FTW!! Once mine is done I'm going to post some pics too, still been looking into which pump to get, Im getting a 480 rad though I know that


----------



## alphadecay

I was wondering, what's the jetplate on the Supremacy MX that comes preinstalled? Would it be beneficial to change it if I'm on LGA 1151?


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> I was wondering, what's the jetplate on the Supremacy MX that comes preinstalled? Would it be beneficial to change it if I'm on LGA 1151?


Out of the installation manual:
This water block is pre-assembled for use with modern Intel desktop
socket type motherboards. By *default* this water block supports the
following CPU sockets: -Intel socket LGA -115x and LGA-2011(-3)


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Out of the installation manual:
> This water block is pre-assembled for use with modern Intel desktop
> socket type motherboards. By *default* this water block supports the
> following CPU sockets: -Intel socket LGA -115x and LGA-2011(-3)


That I know of, I'm talking about the insert type like that of in the Supremacy EVO, the J1/2/3. As I understand it, the MX uses the same jetplate type as the EVO does, so I'm wondering what comes preinstalled.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> I was wondering, what's the jetplate on the Supremacy MX that comes preinstalled? Would it be beneficial to change it if I'm on LGA 1151?


It comes with Insert 2 and Jet Plate 1. The "optimal" setup for the 115x would be Insert 1 and Jet Plate 2 but the temp difference is not that much....you might gain a few degrees on your 1151.

So it's up to you here.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It comes with Insert 2 and Jet Plate 1. The "optimal" setup for the 115x would be Insert 1 and Jet Plate 2 but the temp difference is not that much....you might gain a few degrees on your 1151.
> 
> So it's up to you here.


Thanks. Considering I have an order of Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut on the way, I think I'll keep the jetplate and insert as the default one.

Delidding would make a greater impact than either soltuon too, but that's something in the future for me.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Thanks. Considering I have an order of Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut on the way, I think I'll keep the jetplate and insert as the default one.
> 
> Delidding would make a greater impact than either soltuon too, but that's something in the future for me.


Thermal grizzly is awesome, I'm super happy with it. And you should definitely delid, the temp drops are ridiculous.


----------



## Alpina 7

So right now im running a corsair 760T case... in it i have 2 Ek predator 360's cooling off my CPU and soon to be GPU... was curious about a few things.

if i change to the P5 ( which i want to ) obvious i wouldst need to drop to 1 rad correct?

second thing i was wondering. is it possible to mount my 240mm reservoir to where liquid will drop in from the top... that way i could fill it only 3/4 of the way for more of a visual appeal. you could see the liquid trickling in... hope that makes sense...



Also thinking of selling my Predator 360 if anyone is interested. ill let it go for a great deal so make me offers!


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> 1) Use the inline probe, in my experience they are not only the most accurate but also good looking (you almost don't notice them).
> 
> 2) What are you going to cool with that single 360? Keep in mind that those figures are for 1850rpm fan speed which is VERY loud, if you'd like to keep them at max 1300-1500rpm the dissipating power is drastically lower.


Thanks for the feedback. I don't really mind higher speed fans since I have isolating headphones.

After looking at some xtremerigs benchmarks, I decided to go with a full custom loop.

Looks like at <0.5 GPM flow rates the 360 would get with an additional GPU block, I would be leaving a significant amount of cooling capability on the table when going push-pull. Adding a second pump and reservoir to the loop would push the price close to a custom loop anyways.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> So right now im running a corsair 760T case... in it i have 2 Ek predator 360's cooling off my CPU and soon to be GPU... was curious about a few things.
> 
> if i change to the P5 ( which i want to ) obvious i wouldst need to drop to 1 rad correct?
> 
> second thing i was wondering. is it possible to mount my 240mm reservoir to where liquid will drop in from the top... that way i could fill it only 3/4 of the way for more of a visual appeal. you could see the liquid trickling in... hope that makes sense...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also thinking of selling my Predator 360 if anyone is interested. ill let it go for a great deal so make me offers!


Yes, one 480 maximum in the P5

Having the loop returned from the top of the reservoir but depending on your reservoir, usually you only have one port on the top made for filling your loop. If you use this for your return line, you'll need to get creative on how you'll fill your loop.


----------



## kaaala

@akira749
I found something in my new GTX1080 FE AIO GPU block when it arrive.
Here are the pics



One day later, it killed my predator 360 R1.1. Looks like something pump is blocked. Leaking point is at the output of the pump and tube.
Here are some pics









My ticket is 18057, but no one reply at moment.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaaala*
> 
> @akira749
> I found something in my new GTX1080 FE AIO GPU block when it arrive.
> Here are the pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day later, it killed my predator 360 R1.1. Looks like something pump is blocked. Leaking point is at the output of the pump and tube.
> Here are some pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ticket is 18057, but no one reply at moment.


Sorry about that









Today was an holiday day in Slovenia so it's why you didn't get any reply. Your ticket should be acknowledge soon.


----------



## spiralz

Shame its no possible to buy the predator unit (Rad/Pump) seperately?

And the QDC's why cant we get them seprately







..... EK used to make it easy now it seems to be going more in "kit" Direction
 








I need it for a project to mount the setup on top of an alienware graphics amp to cool a titan x pascal


----------



## spiralz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaaala*
> 
> @akira749
> I found something in my new GTX1080 FE AIO GPU block when it arrive.
> Here are the pics
> 
> One day later, it killed my predator 360 R1.1. Looks like something pump is blocked. Leaking point is at the output of the pump and tube.
> Here are some pics
> 
> My ticket is 18057, but no one reply at moment.


You must so pissed off mate that's terrible, love to know what their response to that is....









Good luck I dread using their support


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiralz*
> 
> Shame its no possible to buy the predator unit (Rad/Pump) seperately?
> 
> And the QDC's why cant we get them seprately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... EK used to make it easy now it seems to be going more in "kit" Direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need it for a project to mount the setup on top of an alienware graphics amp to cool a titan x pascal


ill sell you mine without the block or with... also have a QDC for sale as well. ive got an ad on craigslist for it. ive got 2..... PM me if interested.


----------



## spiralz

Interested PM Sent, Thanks

Just realized yours are 360's?

I Need 240 nvm, thanks anyway


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiralz*
> 
> Interested PM Sent, Thanks
> 
> Just realized yours are 360's?
> 
> I Need 240 nvm, thanks anyway


no probs


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Well man, here ya go. Extremely happy with it. Having the quick disconnects was awesome, I was able to bleed and leak check it outside the system before putting it in.


Just wanna say "thank you" for sharing your Predator expansion set








Read a lot yesterday, because I had my doubts running two pumps. But your routing is well done and the picked pump behaves almost identical to the Predator pump.








I ordered a set for myself and am very exited to build it. Prefilling and testing it outside is such an awesome way and almost no trouble for the existing Predator itself.
I found a shop (here in Germany) that sells the QDCs, but they keep a minimum order value of 50€. So I took 2 sets of QDCs and will use the 2nd ones for draining the system.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Just wanna say "thank you" for sharing your Predator expansion set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read a lot yesterday, because I had my doubts running two pumps. But your routing is well done and the picked pump behaves almost identical to the Predator pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a set for myself and am very exited to build it. Prefilling and testing it outside is such an awesome way and almost no trouble for the existing Predator itself.
> I found a shop (here in Germany) that sells the QDCs, but they keep a minimum order value of 50€. So I took 2 sets of QDCs and will use the 2nd ones for draining the system.


Yeah man no worries. I ordered mine from the states, only had to get one set. I have a US mailing address here on base so it's easy to get stuff from the US for cheap.

Anyways, let me know how it goes. Overall I'm happy with it. Max load temps are 17c over ambient for GPU, that is the final consistent number I have found, with all PWM set to 70%, including pumps. If I go for 100%, 14c over ambient. Overall great temps, and super easy to install, drain, ect.


----------



## SlammiN

I tried to get the clips like you said:

EKs reply to me:

Thank you for contacting us.
I'm really sorry, but sadly these clips are not available for purchase separately from our web shop.
We do have other clamps available in our web shop though and you can order them without any problems.
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/accessories/tubing/tube-clamps

Best regards, Igor

From me:
Aug 17, 22:50 CEST

Hello

I would like to add QDC hose clips to my order, the exact ones that you use for QDC parts, as I have ordered Colder 3/8" parts and I am making my own EK QDC res/ pump / rad.

I have been told I can add these to my order for 50 cents each

Can I do this when I place my order and how do I do it?

Thanks


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlammiN*
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/accessories/tubing/tube-clamps


I ordered these! Think they should be fine.


----------



## SlammiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> As for the clips that they use for the hose to the QDC, I just email EKWB .50 cents a piece, I ordered 4 to have two extra for down the road.
> 
> I plan on connecting all of this together to rinse and bleed, then just plug it right into my system pre-bled ready to go, kinda like the pre-filled blocks.


How did you get them to sell you the clips, they have told me no


----------



## SlammiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> I ordered these! Think they should be fine.


Which size would you need for this:
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-tube-zmt-matte-black-15-9-9-5mm

Thanks


----------



## yusuket520

Hi all,

I've got the predator 360 with QDC and I got a 5280k running at 4.5Ghz and a GTX1080 with QDC on the loop. I am thinking about adding another 1080, will a 360mm rad enough to handle a cpu and 2 gtx 1080?


----------



## SlammiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusuket520*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I've got the predator 360 with QDC and I got a 5280k running at 4.5Ghz and a GTX1080 with QDC on the loop. I am thinking about adding another 1080, will a 360mm rad enough to handle a cpu and 2 gtx 1080?


Every QDC you add in the line reduces flow, remember that too


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlammiN*
> 
> How did you get them to sell you the clips, they have told me no


This is what they told me:

Hello Tyler,

We can offer the clamps used on the Predator QDC fittings for 0.5eur/piece. We can add them to your current order #160046396

So, if you decided to take it, please pay the necessary amount to our PayPal account [email protected] and inform me when you do (with Transaction ID included), so that I can check it out and proceed accordingly.

Best regards,
Grega

So I paid and they put them with my order to ship. Maybe they are stopping that, but it was just 2 weeks ago.


----------



## SlammiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> This is what they told me:
> 
> Hello Tyler,
> 
> We can offer the clamps used on the Predator QDC fittings for 0.5eur/piece. We can add them to your current order #160046396
> 
> So, if you decided to take it, please pay the necessary amount to our PayPal account [email protected] and inform me when you do (with Transaction ID included), so that I can check it out and proceed accordingly.
> 
> Best regards,
> Grega
> 
> So I paid and they put them with my order to ship. Maybe they are stopping that, but it was just 2 weeks ago.


Awesome thanks for that!!!


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusuket520*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I've got the predator 360 with QDC and I got a 5280k running at 4.5Ghz and a GTX1080 with QDC on the loop. I am thinking about adding another 1080, will a 360mm rad enough to handle a cpu and 2 gtx 1080?


I think it would be fine, but your temps will be a little higher. Probably in the 55-60c range on the GPU.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlammiN*
> 
> Which size would you need for this:
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-tube-zmt-matte-black-15-9-9-5mm


Since the tube is ~16mm I took the "TUBE Clamp PVC 15-17mm Black"


----------



## SlammiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> This is what they told me:
> 
> Hello Tyler,
> 
> We can offer the clamps used on the Predator QDC fittings for 0.5eur/piece. We can add them to your current order #160046396
> 
> So, if you decided to take it, please pay the necessary amount to our PayPal account [email protected] and inform me when you do (with Transaction ID included), so that I can check it out and proceed accordingly.
> 
> Best regards,
> Grega
> 
> So I paid and they put them with my order to ship. Maybe they are stopping that, but it was just 2 weeks ago.


I know you used this pump:
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xres-100-spc-60-mx-pwm-incl-pump

What would these offer more than that one?
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xres-140-revo-d5-pwm-incl-pump

or
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xres-140-ddc-3-2-pwm-elite-incl-pump

or is the one you used more ideal in this scenario?

Thanks


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlammiN*
> 
> I know you used this pump:
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xres-100-spc-60-mx-pwm-incl-pump
> 
> What would these offer more than that one?
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xres-140-revo-d5-pwm-incl-pump
> 
> or
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xres-140-ddc-3-2-pwm-elite-incl-pump
> 
> or is the one you used more ideal in this scenario?
> 
> Thanks


The other ones are just better pumps, more flow, ect. I ordered the one I got because I don't plan on adding another GPU block, so my flow is more than adequate. Really up to you! D5 is the watercooling pump you want for serious stuff...









In case they will not sell you the clips, I ordered these for backups, honestly just as tight and everything. They would work just fine for your application.

Left, OEM from EK, and on the right from amazon. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005EMZTHS/ref=od_aui_detailpages02?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlammiN*
> 
> I know you used this pump:
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xres-100-spc-60-mx-pwm-incl-pump


I took that pump as well, because it almost maches the specs of the Predator pump. Letting two pumps run together in a loop might get funny if the Predator pump is waaaay weaker than the added pump.
The pump GTRtank uses blends in just fine


----------



## SlammiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> The other ones are just better pumps, more flow, ect. I ordered the one I got because I don't plan on adding another GPU block, so my flow is more than adequate. Really up to you! D5 is the watercooling pump you want for serious stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case they will not sell you the clips, I ordered these for backups, honestly just as tight and everything. They would work just fine for your application.
> 
> Left, OEM from EK, and on the right from amazon. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005EMZTHS/ref=od_aui_detailpages02?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Once again thank you very much!!


----------



## SlammiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> I took that pump as well, because it almost maches the specs of the Predator pump. Letting two pumps run together in a loop might get funny if the Predator pump is waaaay weaker than the added pump.
> The pump GTRtank uses blends in just fine


Ah right, if that's the case I would also need to get that one, I cant risk spoiling my other pump

How do I check the specs by the way? Or compare power of pumps, new to the custom pump scene haha


----------



## Flatlinezor

Hello!

Please advise guys. I am just one step away from ordering a Predator 360 for my setup. First question is, I guess 2011 socket v1 is supported as well, not just v3 right?. (I have an 5.2ghz capable 3960x so I thought I am not going to upgrade just yet)

Secondly, I have two Poseidon 980Ti cards, which have G1/4 fittings. I already know what to purchase as barbs and fittings and tubing for that but here is the most important question.

Can I disassemble the QDC that comes with the kit so I put it on a separately purchase tube? I want to basically rearrange the position of the qdc, loop everything through (possibly video cards only first).

As far as I see, removing the clamps should allow me to basically just pull the qdc off the two ends of the tubing, replacing them anywhere else.

Also, what are the fittings's names in EKWB shop that the predator uses to connect to the radiator?

Thanks a million!


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlammiN*
> 
> Ah right, if that's the case I would also need to get that one, I cant risk spoiling my other pump
> 
> How do I check the specs by the way? Or compare power of pumps, new to the custom pump scene haha


Take a look at the chart here:


https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xres-100-spc-60-mx-pwm-incl-pump
In this chart the black pump is the one in the Predator and orange for the res/pump combo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flatlinezor*
> 
> Please advise guys. I am just one step away from ordering a Predator 360 for my setup. First question is, I guess 2011 socket v1 is supported as well, not just v3 right?. (I have an 5.2ghz capable 3960x so I thought I am not going to upgrade just yet)
> 
> Secondly, I have two Poseidon 980Ti cards, which have G1/4 fittings. I already know what to purchase as barbs and fittings and tubing for that but here is the most important question.


Cooling a highly OCed CPU and two GTX 980Ti will be a bit much for a Predator 360. Could be possible but fans would spin 1500-2000rpm to get propper cooling.

Edit: EK is teasing the Predator 120 here: https://www.facebook.com/EKWaterBlocks/posts/1085137261540304


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flatlinezor*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Please advise guys. I am just one step away from ordering a Predator 360 for my setup. First question is, I guess 2011 socket v1 is supported as well, not just v3 right?. (I have an 5.2ghz capable 3960x so I thought I am not going to upgrade just yet)
> 
> Secondly, I have two Poseidon 980Ti cards, which have G1/4 fittings. I already know what to purchase as barbs and fittings and tubing for that but here is the most important question.
> 
> Can I disassemble the QDC that comes with the kit so I put it on a separately purchase tube? I want to basically rearrange the position of the qdc, loop everything through (possibly video cards only first).
> 
> As far as I see, removing the clamps should allow me to basically just pull the qdc off the two ends of the tubing, replacing them anywhere else.
> 
> Also, what are the fittings's names in EKWB shop that the predator uses to connect to the radiator?
> 
> Thanks a million!


So I can't find just the rotary fitting, but her is a rotary with an extender. You would just take off the extender and put on a standard soft tube compression fitting. https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-af-extender-rotary-m-f-g1-4-nickel

You can disassemble though I don't know how easy this guy would be to bleed, probably not the most fun, but doable.

Though since you haven't ordered, I'd just recommend you get the kit. Better pump for what you are trying to do.

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-p360


----------



## SlammiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Take a look at the chart here:


Ah I see, brilliant!!

I don't suppose you know how I am supposed to mount the pump to a Corsair 900D Case?


----------



## kaaala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiralz*
> 
> You must so pissed off mate that's terrible, love to know what their response to that is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck I dread using their support


EK support is great, I used serval times.
They suggest me starting RMA my predator.
This is second time that predator kills my computer. First one is R1.0 leaking and killed my MB and 980ti. This one is GPU block killed my R1.1. Both happens inside one year.
I suffer enough from the failure of EK AIO series, I'm going to make customer loop for my computer.


----------



## Dschijn

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlammiN*
> 
> Ah I see, brilliant!!
> 
> I don't suppose you know how I am supposed to mount the pump to a Corsair 900D Case?


You can get this adapter to mount it on a fan like GTRtank did: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-uni-holder-ddc-spider-120mm-fan


----------



## spiralz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaaala*
> 
> EK support is great, I used serval times.
> They suggest me starting RMA my predator.
> This is second time that predator kills my computer. First one is R1.0 leaking and killed my MB and 980ti. This one is GPU block killed my R1.1. Both happens inside one year.
> I suffer enough from the failure of EK AIO series, I'm going to make customer loop for my computer.


glad you got good support sounds like you needed it.

may i ask did they replace your mobo and 980ti?


----------



## kaaala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiralz*
> 
> glad you got good support sounds like you needed it.
> 
> may i ask did they replace your mobo and 980ti?


They refund me. Around 80% of the price when I bought them.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaaala*
> 
> They refund me. Around 80% of the price when I bought them.


80% of your invoice or 80% of current market value? That's a very important question.


----------



## kaaala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 80% of your invoice or 80% of current market value? That's a very important question.


I spent €1200+ on my MB and 980ti. And they refund me €1000. So it is the 80% of the invoice.
I used this MB and 980ti for a while. I think it is an acceptable refund for me.


----------



## SlammiN

I've ordered everything to extend my Predator setup, cant wait!!


----------



## xTesla1856

Finally got my Predator 360 installed. I had to cut up Enthoo Luxe pretty bad to get it to fit properly. But no leaks, no weird noises, pump is dead silent and the whole thing wreaks of quality and heft. One thing I still haven't found out is how to keep the pump at 100% but turn the fans down. Right now, they're at full blast which is quite loud. I connected the Tach header to the dedicated water pump header on my RVE10. If someone could help me out, I'd be very happy!


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Finally got my Predator 360 installed. I had to cut up Enthoo Luxe pretty bad to get it to fit properly. But no leaks, no weird noises, pump is dead silent and the whole thing wreaks of quality and heft. One thing I still haven't found out is how to keep the pump at 100% but turn the fans down. Right now, they're at full blast which is quite loud. I connected the Tach header to the dedicated water pump header on my RVE10. If someone could help me out, I'd be very happy!


What I did is hooked pump up on cpu fan and the fans on cpu opt on my z97 deluxe. On your board I'd hook pump to your water pump header and move the tach header to cpu header


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> What I did is hooked pump up on cpu fan and the fans on cpu opt on my z97 deluxe. On your board I'd hook pump to your water pump header and leave the outher cable were it is


Thanks, will try that. Here are my idle temps for the time being


----------



## barsh90

Any updates on the ek hb sli bridge?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Are these things gonna support AM4 or is it still to early to say?

Edit also how much coolant do the 240 & 360 need? Thinking of going a 360 for my CPU (will be Zen or X99 next year) and a 240 for my GPU (Vega probably).


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> One thing I still haven't found out is how to keep the pump at 100% but turn the fans down. Right now, they're at full blast which is quite loud. I connected the Tach header to the dedicated water pump header on my RVE10. If someone could help me out, I'd be very happy!


What is the problem with having the pump running at a lower speed with the fans?








If you want to run the pump at 100% you can simply use a SATA/Molex -> 3-pin adapter and connect the pump directly to the PSU. That is achieved by simlpy ignoring the PWM signal and sending constant 12V to the pump.
If you want to have the pump running at a different speed than the fans, you need to connect it to a 2nd PWM header on your motherboard.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Finally got my Predator 360 installed. I had to cut up Enthoo Luxe pretty bad to get it to fit properly. But no leaks, no weird noises, pump is dead silent and the whole thing wreaks of quality and heft. One thing I still haven't found out is how to keep the pump at 100% but turn the fans down. Right now, they're at full blast which is quite loud. I connected the Tach header to the dedicated water pump header on my RVE10. If someone could help me out, I'd be very happy!


Ditto. There's not much reason to have the pump running at 100%.

If you do decide for some reason you want the fans on a curve and the pump 100% or a more aggressive curve then the best way is to run your fans on another pwm header and keeping the pump plugged into the predator hub and that then connected to a pwm.

I think this is the recommended way to split up the pump and fans.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Any updates on the ek hb sli bridge?


No recent news sorry.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Are these things gonna support AM4 or is it still to early to say?
> 
> Edit also how much coolant do the 240 & 360 need? Thinking of going a 360 for my CPU (will be Zen or X99 next year) and a 240 for my GPU (Vega probably).


It's too early to know about the AM4.

I don't have the exact capacity of the Predator but since it's a PE Radiator core, here's the capacity of them :

240 : ~165ml
360 : ~200ml

You need to add the liquid in the block, tubing and pump/res which isn't that much...maybe 40ml but not sure.


----------



## Jyve

Just grab the 1L bottle. That's what I did.

Predator 240, cpu block, gpu block, and ek res x3 110 and I have a little less than half left.


----------



## Dschijn

EK just teased the Predator 140 and 280 at the Gamescom.

https://www.facebook.com/EKWaterBlocks/photos/a.204208322966540.61821.182927101761329/1085931691460861/?type=3&theater


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It's too early to know about the AM4.


Damn







. Hope it can be done like the current AMD bracket you use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I don't have the exact capacity of the Predator but since it's a PE Radiator core, here's the capacity of them :
> 
> 240 : ~165ml
> 360 : ~200ml
> 
> You need to add the liquid in the block, tubing and pump/res which isn't that much...maybe 40ml but not sure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Just grab the 1L bottle. That's what I did.
> 
> Predator 240, cpu block, gpu block, and ek res x3 110 and I have a little less than half left.


Thanks, gonna trim down and or replace the tubes on these things anyway to fit in my SM5 nicely, might go 7/16" tube and 1/2" barbs to because I like the look better







.

Now to start saving to get these things







.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> EK just teased the Predator 140 and 280 at the Gamescom.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/EKWaterBlocks/photos/a.204208322966540.61821.182927101761329/1085931691460861/?type=3&theater


I'm going to be there sunday, cant wait to check em out


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> I'm going to be there sunday, cant wait to check em out


Was Gamescom good?








In theory you could use the 2nd loop for the GPU only, right?


----------



## Steamroller83

Its happening.









https://www.ekwb.com/news/first-reveal-of-the-ek-xlc-predator-280/


----------



## Ha-Nocri

So, these new predators have the same block, pump, fittings...? I mean, was anything updated?


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Was Gamescom good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In theory you could use the 2nd loop for the GPU only, right?


Gamescon was awesome! got to hold the 280 and 140 predators... pretty dang cool units.

And yes, I have ran it like that, But I think it was slightly warmer. Will have to test more and let you know.


----------



## Steamroller83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> So, these new predators have the same block, pump, fittings...? I mean, was anything updated?


Its all in the announcement... it has the new EK-SPC pump. The 240 and 360 predators use the Laing DDC3.1 6W and the new 140 and 280mm models wiil use the new EK-SPC pump. I guess the 240 and 360mm models will be updated with the EK-SPC pump at one point.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steamroller83*
> 
> Its all in the announcement... it has the new EK-SPC pump. The 240 and 360 predators use the Laing DDC3.1 6W and the new 140 and 280mm models wiil use the new EK-SPC pump. I guess the 240 and 360mm models will be updated with the EK-SPC pump at one point.


They are super cool. Going to add one to my buddies GPU, the 140. Just going to take off the CPU block and mount it. should work perfectly.


----------



## Steamroller83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> They are super cool. Going to add one to my buddies GPU, the 140. Just going to take off the CPU block and mount it. should work perfectly.


Why not keep the block and use it on the CPU and just add another 140mm fan for push/pull?
What GPU are we talking about and what CPU?


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steamroller83*
> 
> Why not keep the block and use it on the CPU and just add another 140mm fan for push/pull?
> What GPU are we talking about and what CPU?


His CPU is already taken care of. 1070


----------



## alphadecay

I'm really intrigued by the 280. I would've bought it over the 360 had it been out when I purchased it, as it would give me more flexibility in total system airflow (Define S). Also like the addition of the better pump.

I'm tempted, but ultimately it'd probably be a waste in money.









As an aside, would the 280 cool worse than the 360? I don't know if the better performance on the new pump can offset the smaller radiator.


----------



## Steamroller83

If performance is your concern, just get an L or P series EK kit.
If you want a reliable long lasting, silent, top performing AIO, get the Predator.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steamroller83*
> 
> If performance is your concern, just get an L or P series EK kit.
> If you want a reliable long lasting, silent, top performing AIO, get the Predator.


Haha, I was just entertaining the idea of getting a 280. I think my 360 is great right now, but even if I actually got it, I don't want to be losing too much in performance compared to the 360.


----------



## Madmaxneo

So on the Predator 240 and 360 there is an option for the QDC, which if for quick expansion.
I have a few questions for this unit.
First before expanding;
1. How does one know if and when the fluid level goes down and needs to be refilled?
2. Are there fill port on the unit?
3. When one is going about refilling the unit after either changing the fluid or changing out the tubing (but not expanding), how is one to tell when the loop is full or has bubbles in it?
Please remember that I am talking about the base unit before expanding in the above questions.

When expanding I take it one would have to install a res in addition to any other hardware to cool the extra components.
4. Is there not an option for a mini res for the Predator series so one does not have to actually install a separate res?


----------



## Dschijn

1. Fluid level shouldn't go down that much. The loop is sealed und should only loose tiny bits of cooling liquid. Since the Predator has a small reservoir you have a good amount of time








You should be able to tell by the sound of the pump if the level is decreasing. EK writes sth about 5 years maintenance free usage.
2. Yes, at least 2
3. Because of the small reservoir you can fill up the loop, close it, start it shortly, refill, repeat. The rest of air in the reservoir can be filled up by the 2nd port. (It is explained in the manual.)
4. It has a mini reservoir, but you can add an additional one.


----------



## ivoryg37

Is it possible to change the pump on the predator unit to a mcp35x?


----------



## jodasanchezz

HI There

maybe question was asked bevor. sry for that.

Is it Possible to disasamble the Predator?

remove the block an the tubes and use other fitings with 1/4" threads?

Thanks


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Is it possible to change the pump on the predator unit to a mcp35x?


Yes, the pump on the Predator is a standard sized DDC....it's just a lower wattage one to minimize the heat and noise.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> HI There
> 
> maybe question was asked bevor. sry for that.
> 
> Is it Possible to disasamble the Predator?
> 
> remove the block an the tubes and use other fitings with 1/4" threads?
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can. But you will have to flush the unit and refill it after you changed your parts. Also, since you're disassembling the Predator, you'll need to do a normal yearly maintenance on it.


----------



## Avant Garde

Sooooo this new Predator 280 only comes as QDC version?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Sooooo this new Predator 280 only comes as QDC version?


Yes


----------



## Avant Garde

Ok. Thank you. It's such a shame because that QDC looks so damn ugly and it would be great to have a non-QDC version.


----------



## nycgtr

You guys have your own fittings at every connection except the QDC. I am sure cost is what's keeping that really off looking QDC there. Would there be any option of having an increased cost version that has a metal QDC such a as Koolance or swiftech. Swiftech has a premium version of their kits that upgrades the connecting components, While I am a custom loop guy and not an AIO fan, I think it be worth while for EK to try to get a better looking setup. I think many people looking to spend EK AIO money would happily pay 40 bucks more to get a nice looking qdc on their kit.


----------



## maslows

Waiting for the 480 predator now, for no other reason than, to say I have a 480 AIO


----------



## Jyve

I'm wanting a 360 version without the qdc. Of course it's a little late now as I've already got the 240. My plan is to just add a 360 to the loop.

I've asked before and didn't really get a clear answer so I'll have another go at it.

Is the predator pump strong enough to run a cpu and 2x gpu blocks, an external res, a 240mm rad, and additional 360mm rad.

I'm guessing it'd be close but able to do it. Some ek confirmation would be nice.


----------



## tblake

Could someone be so kind as to let me know which is the output line from the Predator 240? I assume it is the one closest to the pump. I want to swap the waterblock for a Supremacy EVO I have available and the instructions note it is important to correctly route flow to the Inlet port on this waterblock. Also, are most people running the pump directly to their motherboard to allow pump control separate from the fans? I plan on installing the Predator 240 into a Caselabs BH7 by this weekend. Will post some pics when complete as there are not many out out there of this combo and apparently the Predator is a very tight fit. Thanks!


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tblake*
> 
> Could someone be so kind as to let me know which is the output line from the Predator 240? I assume it is the one closest to the pump. I want to swap the waterblock for a Supremacy EVO I have available and the instructions note it is important to correctly route flow to the Inlet port on this waterblock. Also, are most people running the pump directly to their motherboard to allow pump control separate from the fans?


The part that does not have the fill port is the pump and the pump has the outlet. You can check the manual (also online) and take a look.
I am controlling the pump with my 2nd PWM port on my motherboard. Speedfan can controll the two ports separately.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I'm wanting a 360 version without the qdc. Of course it's a little late now as I've already got the 240. My plan is to just add a 360 to the loop.
> 
> I've asked before and didn't really get a clear answer so I'll have another go at it.
> 
> Is the predator pump strong enough to run a cpu and 2x gpu blocks, an external res, a 240mm rad, and additional 360mm rad.
> 
> I'm guessing it'd be close but able to do it. Some ek confirmation would be nice.


Yes the pump will be able to handle it but like you said, it's close to the max components I would put on it.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I'm wanting a 360 version without the qdc. Of course it's a little late now as I've already got the 240. My plan is to just add a 360 to the loop.
> 
> I've asked before and didn't really get a clear answer so I'll have another go at it.
> 
> Is the predator pump strong enough to run a cpu and 2x gpu blocks, an external res, a 240mm rad, and additional 360mm rad.
> 
> I'm guessing it'd be close but able to do it. Some ek confirmation would be nice.


Might be an issue if you use prefilled blocks with the QDCs, the QDCs slow down the flow from the pump and the more you have the worse it gets.


----------



## Dschijn

Got all my parts to start the expansion with an EK 360 SE for my Predator.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Ok. Thank you. It's such a shame because that QDC looks so damn ugly and it would be great to have a non-QDC version.


you could always paint it...


----------



## Jyve

No qdc on mine. And no pre filled block. I have the og 240. I'm looking at adding a 360 and only have 1 gpu at the moment. Not sure if I'll ever get a second but was curious if it could handle it.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> No qdc on mine. And no pre filled block. I have the og 240. I'm looking at adding a 360 and only have 1 gpu at the moment. Not sure if I'll ever get a second but was curious if it could handle it.


With no QDCs it would be fine. It's a good pump.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Got all my parts to start the expansion with an EK 360 SE for my Predator.


Sweet, post some pics and temp results! you will not be disappointed!


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Sweet, post some pics and temp results! you will not be disappointed!


Was playing a bit with the parts, love it. But to set up the additional loop I think I will wait for the case, because I am not sure how to mount the pump/res combo. Was thinking about mounting it directly to the radiator, but I don't have enough fitting to make a fittings only connection between pump and radiator


----------



## Fediuld

Could you please add me to the club? I have a Predator 360, cooling a 4930K @ 4.5 (4820K @ 4.8Ghz up to 2 weeks ago)

And I have bought pre-filled blocks both for my old Nano and the GTX1080

From when initially installed the Predator 360 - 8 months ago.


With Pre-filled Nano keeping the card cool at 1120/550(1100)



With Pre-Filled MSI GTX 1080 Armor OC, keeping the card cool (max 48C on warm days while benching), at 2164Mhz core.



So easy to plug and change blocks and graphic cards. Have lost 3 drops of water going all the actions above. (plug Nano, unplug Nano, install GTX 1080 few days later).
While bit loud at 100%, I keep it at 80% on pull configuration and works wonders.









Shame EK doesn't sell pre-filed radiators, a 240mm could add more cooling power to the loop.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Was playing a bit with the parts, love it. But to set up the additional loop I think I will wait for the case, because I am not sure how to mount the pump/res combo. Was thinking about mounting it directly to the radiator, but I don't have enough fitting to make a fittings only connection between pump and radiator


I must've missed it. What is it you're planning on doing?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I must've missed it. What is it you're planning on doing?


Expanding my Predator 360 with an EK 360 SE + pump/res + QDCs.


----------



## Dschijn

Ok, I found a way to make it work the way I had in mind from the beginning. The 360 SE will be mounted in the front in my new case. The pump/res combo is mounted directly onto the radiator and has an extremly short connection to the radiator. That short connection was a pain to fit (first time working with custom watercooling parts).

The idea is to connect the outlet of the CPU cooler to the (additional) radiator inlet, (additional) radiator outlet to the inlet of the (additional) pump, outlet of the (additional) pump to the GPU waterblock and back into the Predator.

So the loop will be:
-> (Predator) radiator/res/pump -> CPU -> (additional) radiator -> (additional) res/pump -> GPU ->


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Ok, I found a way to make it work the way I had in mind from the beginning. The 360 SE will be mounted in the front in my new case. The pump/res combo is mounted directly onto the radiator and has an extremly short connection to the radiator. That short connection was a pain to fit (first time working with custom watercooling parts).
> 
> The idea is to connect the outlet of the CPU cooler to the (additional) radiator inlet, (additional) radiator outlet to the inlet of the (additional) pump, outlet of the (additional) pump to the GPU waterblock and back into the Predator.
> 
> So the loop will be:
> -> (Predator) radiator/res/pump -> CPU -> (additional) radiator -> (additional) res/pump -> GPU ->


Why the 2nd pump?


----------



## TK421

Is it possible mount EK predator 360 with pump facing forward on enthoo luxe and X99 Deluxe motherboard?

Also, what is the PWM/DC response range for the vardar included?


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Was playing a bit with the parts, love it. But to set up the additional loop I think I will wait for the case, because I am not sure how to mount the pump/res combo. Was thinking about mounting it directly to the radiator, but I don't have enough fitting to make a fittings only connection between pump and radiator


Did you not order some more ZMT? You can just use compression fittings like I did, and mount it to the rad. I think it would look pretty sweet. What case are you waiting on?


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Ok, I found a way to make it work the way I had in mind from the beginning. The 360 SE will be mounted in the front in my new case. The pump/res combo is mounted directly onto the radiator and has an extremly short connection to the radiator. That short connection was a pain to fit (first time working with custom watercooling parts).
> 
> The idea is to connect the outlet of the CPU cooler to the (additional) radiator inlet, (additional) radiator outlet to the inlet of the (additional) pump, outlet of the (additional) pump to the GPU waterblock and back into the Predator.
> 
> So the loop will be:
> -> (Predator) radiator/res/pump -> CPU -> (additional) radiator -> (additional) res/pump -> GPU ->


Same loop order I have, seems to work well for me. Looks pretty good man! Should be a fun addition to you build!


----------



## nyk20z3

When will the 280 predator be available ? I have a Predator 240 now but my case can fit a 280 so i may make the switch.


----------



## tblake

If anyone is interested in the new line of Bullet cases from CaseLabs I tried the fitment of a Predator 240 in a BH7. CaseLabs had previously reported that it fit (tightly) but the fittings would need be to changed to 90's to allow for good tube routing.



However, it was unclear if front mounted intake fans could also be used with the Predator due to only a 330mm case depth. Unfortunately, I can confirm that the EK Predator 240 will NOT fit with standard 25mm deep fans installed in both positions on the front panel bracket.



It WILL fit with a 15mm deep fan but the pump comes right up against the fan and I would be worried about vibration noise from the pump rubbing.





The Predator 240 fits just fine with zero or one front fan(s) installed. At this point I am not sure if I am going to use the Predator 240 in this build as I would be limited to a single front intake fan and a very tight fit on the Predator itself. Maybe if EK ever offers a 120mm Predator that could be an option for the Bullet cases. I see they just announced a 140mm model, so maybe someday. Unfortunately, the 240 is clearly not a good option for the Bullet cases if you want dual front-mounted fans.


----------



## zakkaz

Hi guys,

Once again I had a very frustrating issue. I was getting used to the fact that every once in a while I'd have to refill/remove air from my Predator 360 reservoir so it wouldn't sound like a waterfall.

However, last time it was already quite difficult to seal the reservoir with the plug, regardless of the allen key I was using for the job. It would always feel a bit loose and it would inevitably leak after turning the unit upside down. Eventually the plug felt snuggly/reliable enough and I moved on with my life.

But now it's seems IMPOSSIBLE to fit the plug properly. The plug itself looks totally fine, so I'm just assuming it's an issue with the rounded edges of the reservoir hole to connect it?

Can anyone shed some light on how to solve this problem? If it's the case for a plug replacement, a reservoir replacement or a full RMA of the unit, I might be forced to buy a h100i as a temporary replacement, which feels ridiculous - specially because I've just got the pre-filled Titan XP waterblock, so I won't be able to use it as well









Thanks!


----------



## spyui

My predator 360 pump is making waterfall sound , i think its due to water level is dropping in it. I only have the predator for 4 months. Now i want to top my reservoir up so i am wondering is it ok to use distilled water to add in the Reservoir which already have Ek coolant that come with the predator ?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Why the 2nd pump?


Because I add a Radiator and and more QDCs. 2nd pump is very similar to the predator pump and will assist








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Is it possible mount EK predator 360 with pump facing forward on enthoo luxe and X99 Deluxe motherboard?


Facing forward? You mean with the tubes pointing out of the front? Or you talk about mounting it vertically...?!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Did you not order some more ZMT? You can just use compression fittings like I did, and mount it to the rad. I think it would look pretty sweet. What case are you waiting on?


Had 1m of ZMT, but do not get your point. The short connection was not doable with the tube (way too much tension on it and the bend looks bad). Kept the tube short on the other sections with the QDCs because the Predator tubes are already pretty long.
I will get a the be quiet Dark Base Pro 900 in black. Will put the Predator in the top and the 360 SE in the front. That's why I took the SE (slim) version, because it can fit between the front fans and the HDD mounts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakkaz*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Once again I had a very frustrating issue. I was getting used to the fact that every once in a while I'd have to refill/remove air from my Predator 360 reservoir so it wouldn't sound like a waterfall.


How is your predator orientated? Running the pump at which speed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> My predator 360 pump is making waterfall sound , i think its due to water level is dropping in it. I only have the predator for 4 months. Now i want to top my reservoir up so i am wondering is it ok to use distilled water to add in the Reservoir which already have Ek coolant that come with the predator ?


Distilled is fine! How is your predator orientated? Running the pump at which speed?


----------



## spyui

I have the pump+res orientated top .


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> I have the pump+res orientated top .


Is the pump running at full speed? At a high speed the pump might be to powerful and sucking in even the smallest amount of air, because of the small Predator reservoir.


----------



## spyui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Is the pump running at full speed? At a high speed the pump might be to powerful and sucking in even the smallest amount of air, because of the small Predator reservoir.


I have the pump running at 65% , recently i notice whenever i crank up the speed over 70% , the pump is making rly weird noise sound like high pitch noise.


----------



## Dschijn

My pump is running at 25% and dead silent


----------



## Jyve

Yeah. I'm guessing the pump is running too hot and you're sacking in air.

@dschijn I figured that out right after I posted that you were adding a bunch of qdc to the loop. How many sets are you adding? Aren't you afraid it'll look cluttered with em? Let's face it, they're not the prettiest things.


----------



## Dschijn

I have 2 sets: Predator + prefilled GPU
Going to a 3rd set with my expansion set.

It might look cluttered, especially when switching to a case with a glas side panel. But this is my first time watercooling and I love the way the QCDs work.
Currently I can prefill, leak test the expansion set and get rid of all the air. Later I can just add the expansion set, connect the QDCs and it (should) work.

I tried to keep the tubes on my expansion set short and maybe will correct the length one more time, when I switched to the new case.
With mounting the res/pump combo directly on the radiator it should already look a bit cleaner.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> When will the 280 predator be available ? I have a Predator 240 now but my case can fit a 280 so i may make the switch.


The pre-order will start on September 9th and the official release is September 30th


----------



## KedarWolf

Can someone from EK answer if there is is going to be standalone Predators with just a GPU block on them or even better yet a QDC one you can add two prefilled GPU blocks with no CPU block?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Can someone from EK answer if there is is going to be standalone Predators with just a GPU block on them or even better yet a QDC one you can add two prefilled GPU blocks with no CPU block?


I didn't hear anything about a possible Predator without a CPU block.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I didn't hear anything about a possible Predator without a CPU block.


I'm pretty sure at some Con news release or something I saw a prototype Predator 120 with a full GPU block.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'm pretty sure at some Con news release or something I saw a prototype Predator 120 with a full GPU block.


That's a special product made for MSI.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> That's a special product made for MSI.


Oh yes, you're right. I recall now. You have a link to it?

Google is not my friend today.


----------



## Jyve

I'm pretty sure they've cone out and said there won't be any prefilled rads or predators with gpu blocks only.

As cool as they sound I'm guessing the market for such products is pretty slim.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Oh yes, you're right. I recall now. You have a link to it?
> 
> Google is not my friend today.


http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/msi-working-on-gtx-1080-30-anniversary-edition-(photos).html


----------



## spyui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> My pump is running at 25% and dead silent


How do the pump even run at 25% ? On the manual , EK said the minimum power for pump to run is 40% of pwm and i have try that, I set my pump at 35% and it stops working.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> How do the pump even run at 25% ? On the manual , EK said the minimum power for pump to run is 40% of pwm and i have try that, I set my pump at 35% and it stops working.


I connected the pump to my 2nd PWM fan header on the MB and controll the speed with SpeedFan. PWM not by voltage!!!
The minimum is 25% which equals to 1300rpm. Anything below 25% shows a typical PWM behavior: Lower speeds are ignored and are stuck at 25%.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> I connected the pump to my 2nd PWM fan header on the MB and controll the speed with SpeedFan. PWM not by voltage!!!
> The minimum is 25% which equals to 1300rpm. Anything below 25% shows a typical PWM behavior: Lower speeds are ignored and are stuck at 25%.


I have pump on CPU OPT at 20% at 45C and on idle I get around 1175 RPM, dead quiet.

Edit: Ran ASUS fan tuning and now pump on idle running at 1100 RPM.


----------



## spyui

I plan to change ZMT tubing to clear PVC tubing and I am wondering will Pastel coolant cause any harm to included QDC ? The coolant i want to use is Thermaltake C1000 Orange color.


----------



## shampoo911

question:

so i have my predator 360 plugged to the CPU_FAN, and i left it as it is... am i doing it wrong?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> question:
> 
> so i have my predator 360 plugged to the CPU_FAN, and i left it as it is... am i doing it wrong?


If the fans ramp up/down you are doing fine.
You could edit your fan curve to get better cooling/noise.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> question:
> 
> so i have my predator 360 plugged to the CPU_FAN, and i left it as it is... am i doing it wrong?


Most motherboards the CPU header and the CPU_OPT header work from one bios setting so if you have it set say at 35% at 45C both the fans and pump with run at 35% if you only connect the one cable to the CPU header and leave both fan and pump attached to the 360 or 240 or if you have the pump on the CPU_OPT header, both should work the same way. The only reason I have the fan cable to the CPU header and the pump cable separate to the CPU_OPT header is so i can independently see the RPM of the fans and the pump. Like I said I believe they'll still run at the same speed percentages no matter if you have the pump separate on CPU and CPU_OPT or have it attached to the 360.

The other option is to have the pump attached to a chassis fan header set on PWM instead of the CPU_OPT and then you can adjust the pump's RPM %'s separate from the fan cable on the CPU header.









Unfortunate type I fixed, pimps instead of pump's.


----------



## shampoo911

well... i adjusted the fan curve on bios, and right now, the fans are running at 1200-1300 rpm... dunno if the pump is running at an equivalent speed... im confortable with the noise so, no worries there... i just kinda freak out when my cpu goes over 62ºC (yeah i know, it is a stupid thing to freak out on such a low temp)...


----------



## Dschijn

Get the Windows tool from your mainboard manufacturer and set a fan curve. Most of the time BIOS fan curves are way simpler.
The pump will work in a different rpm range, but also has the same %-speed signal. 1200rpm sounds close to 50% and should be more than 2000rpmfor the pump.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Get the Windows tool from your mainboard manufacturer and set a fan curve. Most of the time BIOS fan curves are way simpler.
> The pump will work in a different rpm range, but also has the same %-speed signal. 1200rpm sounds close to 50% and should be more than 2000rpmfor the pump.


well, i was getting a low of 750-800 rpm on the CPU_FAN header (that is where i connected the predator's cable)
now im getting a 1200-1300 rpm...

(im kinda noob on this thin of pumps and stuff)


----------



## Dschijn

"was"...
Like with the old cooler/fan or after first time setting this up?


----------



## Dreamre

So my Predator 240 makes a swoosh or splashing noise a couple times when my system is on. I'm pretty sure there's air in the system/not enough fluid. What is the recommended coolant for topping up the system? Can I just add distilled water to top it up?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> "was"...
> Like with the old cooler/fan or after first time setting this up?


was = predator on cpu_fan on auto
now = predator on cpu_fan with custom curve


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamre*
> 
> So my Predator 240 makes a swoosh or splashing noise a couple times when my system is on. I'm pretty sure there's air in the system/not enough fluid. What is the recommended coolant for topping up the system? Can I just add distilled water to top it up?


Yes that will work just fine.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> was = predator on cpu_fan on auto
> now = predator on cpu_fan with custom curve


So, everything works fine!


----------



## Dreamre

So my Predator 240 only makes the waterfall noise when it's running higher/faster...normally it doesn't make that noise. Would you say I need to top it up? Or would it be related to the speed? When I have it connected to my mobo for CPU_PUMP, it's like a constant waterfall. Right now it's connected to the CPU_FAN.


----------



## tblake

Has anyone been able to source exact replacements for the screw-mounted cable ties on the Predator? I want to switch the fans around and will need to cut them. It seems like they are also using them as a washer to prevent piercing the rad so would be nice to replace with an equivalent. Thanks!


----------



## TK421

Anyone know the PWM/DC response curve for the vardar predator?

Also, how long can the unit be left in the computer without being refilled?


----------



## Fediuld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone know the PWM/DC response curve for the vardar predator?
> 
> Also, how long can the unit be left in the computer without being refilled?


I run mine since January. Haven't see the need to top it up or fiddle with it. While I have replaced two pre-filled graphic cards and only lost 3 drops of water.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone know the PWM/DC response curve for the vardar predator?
> 
> Also, how long can the unit be left in the computer without being refilled?


PWM: http://thermalbench.com/2015/06/29/ek-vardar-f4-120er-120mm-fan/3/


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Also, how long can the unit be left in the computer without being refilled?


Good for 5 years, as long as you don't open it up in any way. QDC blocks don't affect the 5 year guarantee on the coolant.

If you open it, you have to do yearly maintenance on it just like a custom loop.


----------



## Dreamre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Good for 5 years, as long as you don't open it up in any way. QDC blocks don't affect the 5 year guarantee on the coolant.
> 
> If you open it, you have to do yearly maintenance on it just like a custom loop.


So if I ever decide on topping it up, I'll have to do the yearly maintenance?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> PWM: http://thermalbench.com/2015/06/29/ek-vardar-f4-120er-120mm-fan/3/


got it, thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Good for 5 years, as long as you don't open it up in any way. QDC blocks don't affect the 5 year guarantee on the coolant.
> 
> If you open it, you have to do yearly maintenance on it just like a custom loop.


thanks


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamre*
> 
> So if I ever decide on topping it up, I'll have to do the yearly maintenance?


No. Adding distilled don't change the 3~5 years maintenance since you don't "modify" or dismantle your Predator.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> No. Adding distilled don't change the 3~5 years maintenance since you don't "modify" or dismantle your Predator.


But during those 5 year warranty of no maintenance, is a top up still necessary?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> But during those 5 year warranty of no maintenance, is a top up still necessary?


Normally no, but even if we chose the best tubing to avoid evaporation, it can always happen sometimes and that means that you might have to top your coolant sometimes. But some other customers won't ever have to top it up.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tblake*
> 
> Has anyone been able to source exact replacements for the screw-mounted cable ties on the Predator? I want to switch the fans around and will need to cut them. It seems like they are also using them as a washer to prevent piercing the rad so would be nice to replace with an equivalent. Thanks!


Those little things are pretty awesome. Unfortunately some time back someone asked the same question and I think one of the EK guys answered and said no they're not available.

When flipping my fans I snipped em and left them on there to continue to act as a washer.


----------



## Dreamre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Normally no, but even if we chose the best tubing to avoid evaporation, it can always happen sometimes and that means that you might have to top your coolant sometimes. But some other customers won't ever have to top it up.


Thanks for the reply! What's the recommended fluid to top up the system other than distilled water?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamre*
> 
> Thanks for the reply! What's the recommended fluid to top up the system other than distilled water?


Ekoolant Evo clear is what's used in it. It's what I use in mine.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamre*
> 
> Thanks for the reply! What's the recommended fluid to top up the system other than distilled water?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Ekoolant Evo clear is what's used in it. It's what I use in mine.


Jyve was faster than me


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Jyve was faster than me


I try


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tblake*
> 
> Has anyone been able to source exact replacements for the screw-mounted cable ties on the Predator? I want to switch the fans around and will need to cut them. It seems like they are also using them as a washer to prevent piercing the rad so would be nice to replace with an equivalent. Thanks!


If you purchase the push pull kit, it comes with 5. I had ordered fans prior to them releasing the kit, so I just emailed them and asked if they could thow in the mounting kit for the push/pull, and they did no problem.


----------



## maslows

So 45 days and a RMA board later I am back, a few questions.
 I have that connected to my cpu header and in the bios it doesn't even recognize it, actually I get a F1 cpu fan speed error.

 since I'm running push/pull, I canned this hub from my phanteks, however the downside I cannot see all my fan rpms.

Lastly, I using an EK Z170S Monoblock, and I filled the rad, then the pump, bled it. Shook the whole damn case, flipped it upside down, and after about an hour and sever top offs. There seems to be no more space for fluid. However,  there is a one inch gap of I assume air, that for the life of me I cannot move. In case your wondering I was paiting my case and my kids wanted to help, I go to the bathroom, and an entire can is gone. So I said screw it, I'll buy a new case later.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maslows*
> 
> I have that connected to my cpu header and in the bios it doesn't even recognize it, actually I get a F1 cpu fan speed error.


There has to be a signal from a fan! So one fan must be able to send a signal through its connection to the fan hub ob the Predator.
And there will only be one fan able to do that! Since you (hopefully) have 6 similar fans, it wouldn't matter anyway









To understand you problem you should write down, draw or snap a picture of how you connected the fans in detail! We need to know the whole connection, from the fans to the hubs to the motherboard.

All hubs will just have one single port that can send a tacho signal. You need to transport the fan signal with that port.

Edit:
Was testing my expansion loop for 2 days with distilled water 2 times to get a clean loop. Since yesterday I added the expansion into my Predator loop for testing and air removal. The Predator had a very small amount of air, but is now air free


----------



## ivoryg37

Is the header control board riveted on to the radiator?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Is the header control board riveted on to the radiator?


Yes


----------



## maslows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> There has to be a signal from a fan! So one fan must be able to send a signal through its connection to the fan hub ob the Predator.
> And there will only be one fan able to do that! Since you (hopefully) have 6 similar fans, it wouldn't matter anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To understand you problem you should write down, draw or snap a picture of how you connected the fans in detail! We need to know the whole connection, from the fans to the hubs to the motherboard.
> 
> All hubs will just have one single port that can send a tacho signal. You need to transport the fan signal with that port.
> 
> Edit:
> Was testing my expansion loop for 2 days with distilled water 2 times to get a clean loop. Since yesterday I added the expansion into my Predator loop for testing and air removal. The Predator had a very small amount of air, but is now air free


I connected the pump to the w_pump headern and just connected all 6 fans to the motherboardn ran asus ai suite and now they are super quiet, i just wish manufactuers would implement right angle headers for everything not just sata ports


----------



## allinlvl1

https://modmymods.com/alphacool-eisbaer-solo-2600rpm-black-12511.html

What if I replace the stock cpu block with this cpu/pump combo to aid flow rate of my 360mm w/ gpu block? Should I be a guinea pig and try it?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allinlvl1*
> 
> 
> https://modmymods.com/alphacool-eisbaer-solo-2600rpm-black-12511.html
> 
> What if I replace the stock cpu block with this cpu/pump combo to aid flow rate of my 360mm w/ gpu block? Should I be a guinea pig and try it?


Unless you're adding multiple sets of qdc like Dschijn or multi gpu AND radiators, I don't see any real reason in adding another pump to the predator.

I certainly wouldn't replace a sleek and sexy ek block with that monstrosity.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yes


I was just wondering since the control board on my EK predator is broken. Received a new one but I couldn't take the old main board off. I guess I will have to carefully drill it off and use 3M tape for the new one. I wish it was screwed on instead


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> I was just wondering since the control board on my EK predator is broken. Received a new one but I couldn't take the old main board off. I guess I will have to carefully drill it off and use 3M tape for the new one. I wish it was screwed on instead
Click to expand...

Do you own a Dremel?

If you do then might I suggest using a cutoff wheel and carefully cut the rivets(







) from the side instead of drilling them out? Yes it's messier, but the possibility of puncturing the Radiator/Res/Pump remains an even messier possibility.

Are the PCB riveted into place? I've finally got a customer who needs an AIO that is willing to spend the dough on a Predator an I may have to talk him out of it if so. Cause I really don't want to spend excessive labor on any system that isn't my personal rig.









I did have a question though, since I will be ordering it this week. v1.1 comes with backplate an rubber insert correct? Or am I gonna have to add those to my cart?









~Ceadder


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Do you own a Dremel?
> 
> If you do then might I suggest using a cutoff wheel and carefully cut the rivets(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) from the side instead of drilling them out? Yes it's messier, but the possibility of puncturing the Radiator/Res/Pump remains an even messier possibility.
> 
> Are the PCB riveted into place? I've finally got a customer who needs an AIO that is willing to spend the dough on a Predator an I may have to talk him out of it if so. Cause I really don't want to spend excessive labor on any system that isn't my personal rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I don't have a dremel so I will probably just going with the screwdriver method instead of a drill lol.

Yeah I don't know if they updated it or not. On my model, the pcb fan hub is riveted on to the radiator. The PCB died so EK sent out a new one so now I just have to break the rivet off so that I can replace the pcb.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> There has to be a signal from a fan! So one fan must be able to send a signal through its connection to the fan hub ob the Predator.
> And there will only be one fan able to do that! Since you (hopefully) have 6 similar fans, it wouldn't matter anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To understand you problem you should write down, draw or snap a picture of how you connected the fans in detail! We need to know the whole connection, from the fans to the hubs to the motherboard.
> 
> All hubs will just have one single port that can send a tacho signal. You need to transport the fan signal with that port.
> 
> Edit:
> Was testing my expansion loop for 2 days with distilled water 2 times to get a clean loop. Since yesterday I added the expansion into my Predator loop for testing and air removal. The Predator had a very small amount of air, but is now air free


Done any thermal testing yet? Looks pretty good though man.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Do you own a Dremel?
> 
> If you do then might I suggest using a cutoff wheel and carefully cut the rivets(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) from the side instead of drilling them out? Yes it's messier, but the possibility of puncturing the Radiator/Res/Pump remains an even messier possibility.
> 
> Are the PCB riveted into place? I've finally got a customer who needs an AIO that is willing to spend the dough on a Predator an I may have to talk him out of it if so. Cause I really don't want to spend excessive labor on any system that isn't my personal rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a dremel so I will probably just going with the screwdriver method instead of a drill lol.
> 
> Yeah I don't know if they updated it or not. On my model, the pcb fan hub is riveted on to the radiator. The PCB died so EK sent out a new one so now I just have to break the rivet off so that I can replace the pcb.
Click to expand...

I have the v1.1 of the predator 240 and the pcb is riveted on


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Done any thermal testing yet? Looks pretty good though man.


Wanna wait for my new case to build it in. In the Define S I can't test it without changing much. Maybe I will test it tomorrow without building it into the case and the fans just put on without attaching them.
Hmmmm


----------



## TK421

Can one expect the temps to be lower than 75c when 1.35v 5820K (x99)? Using predator 240.

Because if the 360 needs modding on my case I don't think I will opt for that.

Edit: also, does anyone know if the EK store have free ship and no sales tax when shipped to NYC?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Wanna wait for my new case to build it in. In the Define S I can't test it without changing much. Maybe I will test it tomorrow without building it into the case and the fans just put on without attaching them.
> Hmmmm


What case you going for? Or did I misread it and it's the define s


----------



## allinlvl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Can one expect the temps to be lower than 75c when 1.35v 5820K (x99)? Using predator 240.
> 
> Because if the 360 needs modding on my case I don't think I will opt for that.
> 
> Edit: also, does anyone know if the EK store have free ship and no sales tax when shipped to NYC?


I have my 5820k oc'ed @ 4.5ghz *1.350v* (per core usage) cooled by the 360mm (push/pull) w/ 1080 gpu block and getting idle temps mid 30c and gaming temps around 60c on both cpu/gpu. My room ambient temps is around mid 70F to 80F sunny California.

You should be fine with the 240mm if you have no plans on adding a gpu block but you could get away with it depending on your oc, if your BLCK is 125mhz then expect ****ty temps. I had to turn off my xmp to stay at 100mhz/2666mhz since my ram is 3000mhz.


----------



## allinlvl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Unless you're adding multiple sets of qdc like Dschijn or multi gpu AND radiators, I don't see any real reason in adding another pump to the predator.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't replace a sleek and sexy ek block with that monstrosity.


Great I cant wait to try the monstrosity!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allinlvl1*
> 
> I have my 5820k oc'ed @ 4.5ghz *1.350v* (per core usage) cooled by the 360mm (push/pull) w/ 1080 gpu block and getting idle temps mid 30c and gaming temps around 60c on both cpu/gpu. My room ambient temps is around mid 70F to 80F sunny California.
> 
> You should be fine with the 240mm if you have no plans on adding a gpu block but you could get away with it depending on your oc, if your BLCK is 125mhz then expect ****ty temps. I had to turn off my xmp to stay at 100mhz/2666mhz since my ram is 3000mhz.


I use aircool gpu.

So high overvolt maybe 1.35-1.375v with 240 will still have very good temps?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Can one expect the temps to be lower than 75c when 1.35v 5820K (x99)? Using predator 240.
> 
> Because if the 360 needs modding on my case I don't think I will opt for that.
> 
> Edit: also, does anyone know if the EK store have free ship and no sales tax when shipped to NYC?


I'm not sure how temps compare between a 5820k and a 4690k but my 4690k is well below 75c under normal gaming load (not something like prime95). I'm overclocked to 4.4 @ 1.25v

I'm currently using a predator 240 cooling both the 4690k as well as a 980ti oc'd to 1504mhz. Yes ideally you'd want more total rad space but a single 240 rad will indeed cool a cpu and a gpu, both overclocked.

Looping heaven both were right about 60c. I haven't checked lately as we've had some pretty hot days here.


----------



## allinlvl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I use aircool gpu.
> 
> So high overvolt maybe 1.35-1.375v with 240 will still have very good temps?


Yup you should be around mid 50c max on high/gaming load depending on your case cooling/ambient temp.

Here's my temps just a few mins ago running aida64 (5820k/4.5ghz/1.350v/per core usage and XMP @ BLCK 125) Yes my vcore is high because thats the only way I can achieve 4.5 stable and my 360mm push/pull is maintaining good temps.



My idle temps


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allinlvl1*
> 
> Yup you should be around mid 50c max on high/gaming load depending on your case cooling/ambient temp.
> 
> Here's my temps just a few mins ago running aida64 (5820k/4.5ghz/1.350v/per core usage and XMP @ BLCK 125) Yes my vcore is high because thats the only way I can achieve 4.5 stable and my 360mm push/pull is maintaining good temps.
> 
> 
> 
> My idle temps


how about occt?


----------



## allinlvl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> how about occt?


I left everything else auto, just xmp, per core usage and vcore.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Can one expect the temps to be lower than 75c when 1.35v 5820K (x99)? Using predator 240.


I run a 5820k @ 4.5GHz with 1.24v and come close to 70°C with AIDA or Intel XTU stress tests. Intel XTU reports 70-73°C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> What case you going for? Or did I misread it and it's the define s


Current (old) case is the Define S, but the I will get the be quiet Dark Base Pro 900 soon. IN the DBP900 the Predator will go into the top and the expansion into the front.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Done any thermal testing yet? Looks pretty good though man.


Just tested and got about 10°C better temperatures under load


----------



## MrBrillio

Guys does anyone with an Enthoo Evolv ATX like mine (I've got the tempered one) has tried to use the PC without the front panel?
Yesterday I've seen that my temps go down 7° if i remove it.
Normally, with my setup (5930k at stock + [email protected]) my temps are about 53° under load on GPU, and some degree lower the CPU.
Without the panel they never go above 47°.
The 140 fan on the back of the case it's already turned as intake, and i've added 2 other 140mm fans on top as intake too...the predator has a push/pull setup with 6 vardars and it's mounted in the front of the case pushing air outside of it.
Ah, I've already reapplied the TP on the GPU


----------



## allinlvl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBrillio*
> 
> Guys does anyone with an Enthoo Evolv ATX like mine (I've got the tempered one) has tried to use the PC without the front panel?
> Yesterday I've seen that my temps go down 7° if i remove it.
> Normally, with my setup (5930k at stock + [email protected]) my temps are about 53° under load on GPU, and some degree lower the CPU.
> Without the panel they never go above 47°.
> The 140 fan on the back of the case it's already turned as intake, and i've added 2 other 140mm fans on top as intake too...the predator has a push/pull setup with 6 vardars and it's mounted in the front of the case pushing air outside of it.
> Ah, I've already reapplied the TP on the GPU


I have the same case, you can check my temps a few post above. The only time I take off the front panel is when running stress test and I have the electric fan blowing directly on it. My 360mm is set up with push/pull because I mounted it in the front and it really helps intake much needed air inside then exhausted with additional 2x 140mm on top and 140mm in the back.

IMO your temps are fine, but maybe try setting up your push/pull to intake instead. My avg temps when gaming on my cpu is mid 50c and 55c-60c on my gpu, but both usually shares the same temp over time. It doesnt help that my room is always warm.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBrillio*
> 
> Guys does anyone with an Enthoo Evolv ATX like mine (I've got the tempered one) has tried to use the PC without the front panel?
> Yesterday I've seen that my temps go down 7° if i remove it.
> Normally, with my setup (5930k at stock + [email protected]) my temps are about 53° under load on GPU, and some degree lower the CPU.
> Without the panel they never go above 47°.
> The 140 fan on the back of the case it's already turned as intake, and i've added 2 other 140mm fans on top as intake too...the predator has a push/pull setup with 6 vardars and it's mounted in the front of the case pushing air outside of it.
> Ah, I've already reapplied the TP on the GPU


There is a mod where you ad spacers on the front panel, it doesn't do any damaging to the case. It keeps the same aesthetics while opening up the front to more air.


----------



## MrBrillio

Do you have any link of it?

Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A3003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fediuld

Guys,

I am thinking to purchase another Predator 240 QDC, remove the CPU block, and mod it to expose only the QDC.

Now, if correct, the Predator 360 flow is GPU (via the QDC), then CPU, and from CPU to radiator.

If I plug Predator 240 between 360 and GPU, will it lower the water temp goes to the GPU? Or plug it between GPU and CPU, to keep the water at lower temp when goes to 360 rad after passing the CPU?

I have a GTX1080 at 45-48C max @ 2164 when benching, and a terrible 4930K @ 4.5 which runs very hot when stressed, all way to 62C. (previously had a 4820K @ 4.9 and wasn't running more than 45C with the 360 and a Fury Nano @ 1120/550).

My main target is to lower the 1080 temperature even further, I do not care if the 4930K runs at 62C when benching.

Thanks


----------



## Dschijn

The loop is:
Predator (rad -> res -> pump) -> CPU -> GPU -> Predator.
You can do it like I did an just build an expansion yourself.


----------



## Fediuld

Fantastic, thank you. I will do so.









Going to plug the Predator 240 between CPU and GPU then


----------



## Dschijn

That is where I will put my expansion as well!
In general it doesn't matter where the rad is in the loop, because it will not make a difference in performance.


----------



## Fediuld

But I believe it will lower the temps yes?


----------



## Dschijn

Of course, but it doesn't matter if you place it before or after the GPU in the loop.


----------



## Ceadderman

Kind of add me to the Predator Club. Just ordered a 240 v1.1 for my client. Should be here Next Tuesday or so. So yay, I finally get my hands on a Predator!









~Ceadder


----------



## TK421

Hmm, no option to buy radiator with QDC prefill?


----------



## MrBrillio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Hmm, no option to buy radiator with QDC prefill?


That will be a must buy for who want a multigpu config or lower temps.

Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A3003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBrillio*
> 
> That will be a must buy for who want a multigpu config or lower temps.
> 
> Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A3003 utilizzando Tapatalk


Yes, but not available?


----------



## MrBrillio

No








Not even announced so..

Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A3003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TK421

rip


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Hmm, no option to buy radiator with QDC prefill?


Only as a DIY:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread/5300#post_25471285

and

http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread/5150#post_25431671


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Only as a DIY:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread/5300#post_25471285
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread/5150#post_25431671


yea, not a fan of doing that....

if it really comes to that when adding radiator, I will buy the EK X360 on microcenter and some QDCs for all the fitting


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Hmm, no option to buy radiator with QDC prefill?


No sorry


----------



## tblake

Has anyone integrated a Predator with the EK-designed motherboard cooling block on an ASUS Maximus VIII Formula? Would love to see a picture of how it was accomplished. Thanks!


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tblake*
> 
> Has anyone integrated a Predator with the EK-designed motherboard cooling block on an ASUS Maximus VIII Formula? Would love to see a picture of how it was accomplished. Thanks!


I haven't seen any pics or heard of anyone doing it, in this thread at least. I can't imagine it's that difficult. I certainly would hope that if someone were opening up and expanding on the Predator it'd be for more than just cooling the mobo.


----------



## Fediuld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Hmm, no option to buy radiator with QDC prefill?


Unfortunately EK doesn't make the product that should have been an obvious upgrade to the Predator series. Personally I wouldn't mind a Predator 240/360/480 without the CPU block at the same price as the full one. (the hassle worth it).

Only way I can think of, get another Predator, drain it, remove the CPU block and put the 2 sides of the QDC on it. Fit everything again, fill it up, test for leaks and plug it to the loop.

Make sure though, to set the connectors correctly to have correct flow, not two pumps fighting each other.....








(basically if you only do the work on the CPU connector you should be fine







)

I do plan to do the same with a 240 QDC. It would be able to operate as standalone AIO or put it in the loop.

(I hope EK rep finds useful the above ideas to improve the great range)


----------



## tblake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I haven't seen any pics or heard of anyone doing it, in this thread at least. I can't imagine it's that difficult. I certainly would hope that if someone were opening up and expanding on the Predator it'd be for more than just cooling the mobo.


Yes, I agree that's not much of an expansion of the Predator's capability. However, before I add GPU's and a res to the loop I was thinking of giving it a try since the functionality is built into the MVIIIF I already have. All it would take is one jumper from the CPU block output to the mobo input and then moving the CPU block output to the mobo out. Would definitely make removing the Predator from the case for drain/refill much more difficult though. Not sure it is worth the hassle for the minimal performance gain water cooling the mobo would provide.

EK - since you designed the cooling block on the MVIIIF would you care to comment on the best way to add that block to a Predator-based loop?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tblake*
> 
> EK - since you designed the cooling block on the MVIIIF would you care to comment on the best way to add that block to a Predator-based loop?


What do you want to know exactly?

If you're talking about the best possible route, it would be : IN of the CPU stays connected to the Predator like it's already then OUT from the CPU IN to the Mobo block. OUT of the Mobo block goes back to the Predator.

You would need 2 extra fittings and maybe a bit of tubing.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tblake*
> 
> Has anyone integrated a Predator with the EK-designed motherboard cooling block on an ASUS Maximus VIII Formula? Would love to see a picture of how it was accomplished. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any pics or heard of anyone doing it, in this thread at least. I can't imagine it's that difficult. I certainly would hope that if someone were opening up and expanding on the Predator it'd be for more than just cooling the mobo.
Click to expand...

I'll have pics of something close within the next week. Waiting for parts I ordered from EK on the 21st.

Already have installed and connected:

Predator 240 with QDC
EK-FC R9 Nano - Acetal+Nickel

Awaiting:
EK-FB ASUS M8I Monoblock - Acetal+Nickel (for ASUS Maximus VIII Impact.)
EK-XRES X3 250 _(I will also have an EK-RES X3 150 I can use if the 250 is too tight a fit in the case.)_
EK-Coolstream SE 120 + EK-Vardar F1 120
TUBE PrimoChill PrimoFlex™ Advanced LRT™ 12,7 / 9,5mm - Bloodshed Red RETAIL 3m
Various Fittings (compression fittings, 45 and 90 degree G 1/4 adapters, rotary extenders, splitter and ball valve all in black nickel)


----------



## maslows

Not the best setup, but is this what your are referring to connecting it to a EK monoblock?


----------



## tblake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> What do you want to know exactly?
> 
> If you're talking about the best possible route, it would be : IN of the CPU stays connected to the Predator like it's already then OUT from the CPU IN to the Mobo block. OUT of the Mobo block goes back to the Predator.
> 
> You would need 2 extra fittings and maybe a bit of tubing.


@Akira749 - Thanks for confirming my thinking on the routing order. It would be an easy addition to integrate the MVIIIF monoblock but am just wondering if it will be worth the much greater difficulty in removing the Predator 360 from the case for drain/fill with a connection directly to the mobo. I will probably try it though and can post pics if I do.

I have one other quick question - I am adding the push-pull kit to my Predator 360. If I connect the pump PWM lead directly to the water pump header on the MVIIIF mobo can I use the 4th header on the Predator control board for the additional fans connected by the 3 way splitter? I assume yes, but want to confirm that header also works for fans. That will make for a simpler connection than using both the 2-way and 3-way splitters as shown in the manual. Thanks!


----------



## tblake

@mypickaxe - Great! I look forward to the pics.

@maslows - not exactly. The Maximus VIII Formula has a water cool option for the VRM's. It is a separate block though (designed by EK) so one would have to route from the CPU block out to the MVIIIF in and then on to the next component from the MVIIIF output. It's an easy addition but definitely complicates the loop and makes it harder to remove the Predator from the case for drain/fill. This earlier post from this thread had a drawing that shows it:


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tblake*
> 
> I have one other quick question - I am adding the push-pull kit to my Predator 360. If I connect the pump PWM lead directly to the water pump header on the MVIIIF mobo can I use the 4th header on the Predator control board for the additional fans connected by the 3 way splitter? I assume yes, but want to confirm that header also works for fans.


That is no problem for the splitter!


----------



## tblake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> That is no problem for the splitter!


Great - thanks for confirming. I assumed all 4 were just standard PWM headers and would work for either pumps or fans.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tblake*
> 
> @Akira749 - Thanks for confirming my thinking on the routing order. It would be an easy addition to integrate the MVIIIF monoblock but am just wondering if it will be worth the much greater difficulty in removing the Predator 360 from the case for drain/fill with a connection directly to the mobo. I will probably try it though and can post pics if I do.
> 
> I have one other quick question - I am adding the push-pull kit to my Predator 360. If I connect the pump PWM lead directly to the water pump header on the MVIIIF mobo can I use the 4th header on the Predator control board for the additional fans connected by the 3 way splitter? I assume yes, but want to confirm that header also works for fans. That will make for a simpler connection than using both the 2-way and 3-way splitters as shown in the manual. Thanks!


Yes it would be a bit more harder to remove it. You're basically going with a custom loop here. The best would be to add a reservoir and a drain valve in your loop to ease the pain of drain/refill


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yes it would be a bit more harder to remove it. You're basically going with a custom loop here. The best would be to add a reservoir and a drain valve in your loop to ease the pain of drain/refill


I'm just chiming in here about adding the res and drain valve.This is an absolute must. Think about the future. You'll save yourself a ton of time and potential headaches of draining and maintaining the loop with a res and ball valve.

I'm sure someone can confirm but looking at your sketch above I don't see a problem with running that tube into the bottom of the predator and capping off the inlet on the actual res but before you try it you really should get confirmation.


----------



## tblake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Yes it would be a bit more harder to remove it. You're basically going with a custom loop here. The best would be to add a reservoir and a drain valve in your loop to ease the pain of drain/refill


Sounds good. An EK X-Res 150 should fit at the rear panel location in my case (Enthoo Evolv ATX TG). As you said it's now becoming a custom loop, but still a fairly simple one. Could I effectively fill/bleed from the reservoir if is approximately 6 inches lower than the top fill port of the Predator 360?


----------



## tblake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I'm just chiming in here about adding the res and drain valve.This is an absolute must. Think about the future. You'll save yourself a ton of time and potential headaches of draining and maintaining the loop with a res and ball valve.
> 
> I'm sure someone can confirm but looking at your sketch above I don't see a problem with running that tube into the bottom of the predator and capping off the inlet on the actual res but before you try it you really should get confirmation.


Thanks for the input. I already have a drain valve so if I add a res I will definitely incorporate it, likely on a tee fitting from the res output back to the Predator.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tblake*
> 
> Sounds good. An EK X-Res 150 should fit at the rear panel location in my case (Enthoo Evolv ATX TG). As you said it's now becoming a custom loop, but still a fairly simple one. Could I effectively fill/bleed from the reservoir if is approximately 6 inches lower than the top fill port of the Predator 360?


It can be placed wherever you like since the pump still have the small res of the Predator. BTW, you will have to fill this tiny reservoir prior to start the unit to make sure your pump is feeded with water and doesn't run dry.


----------



## HILLCHO

Hello everyone, I m new here. I've purchased a Predator 240 and I've install it without any issues. But when stress testing my cpu in AIDA's Stability test the cpu temp goes beyond 70 for less than 5 mins.Before using this unit I was running a Noctua NH-C14 cooler and I've never hit such high temps so fast. Also I cannot seem to get the PWM function on my mobo to run properly with the 2 Vardar fans. When monitoring fan speed in AIDA it shows that the CPU fan speed is only 280 - 300rpm. I've tried running without the PWM cabe from the unit's splitter, but it does not seem to affect the fan speed or the temps. I have a 5820k at 4ghz and a Gigabyte X99-UD4P mobo. I can provide more detailed information on my system if its necessary.


----------



## Dschijn

Install the Gigabyte fan controll tool and try to set higher PWM speeds. 300rpm is almost zero cooling for the radiator.


----------



## HILLCHO

I've just install it, it calibrated my fans but still when I choose the CPU fan it shows it at 280ish rpm. Even switching to full speed on the fans does not increase it. All the other fans ramp up but the CPU one does not. Should I switch the cable from the unit to the CPU_OPT splitter?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Kind of add me to the Predator Club. Just ordered a 240 v1.1 for my client. Should be here Next Tuesday or so. So yay, I finally get my hands on a Predator!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Just opened the package earlier and seems relatively simple to install.



~Ceadder


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HILLCHO*
> 
> I've just install it, it calibrated my fans but still when I choose the CPU fan it shows it at 280ish rpm. Even switching to full speed on the fans does not increase it. All the other fans ramp up but the CPU one does not. Should I switch the cable from the unit to the CPU_OPT splitter?


Could you explain in detail how you connected the Predator to your system regarding fan connectors and power...?!


----------



## HILLCHO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Could you explain in detail how you connected the Predator to your system regarding fan connectors and power...?!


Yes. The main power cable is connected to a SATA power connector from my PSU, and the other cable is connected to the CPU FAN header on the mobo.I have one other header called CPU_OPT. According to the manual it can be used for water pumps. I've used that header for my previous cooler because it correctly controlled it's fan.


----------



## Dschijn

CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT should both send a PWM signal to your Predator. Did you connect the 4-pin (2cable) to it? Check your BIOS that this plug is running in PWM mode.


----------



## HILLCHO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT should both send a PWM signal to your Predator. Did you connect the 4-pin (2cable) to it? Check your BIOS that this plug is running in PWM mode.


The 4 pin 2cable is connected to my CPU_FAN header, and I've tried running it in all of the modes listed for it in the UEFI, but neither one of them changes this 300ish rpm mode that they seem to be running at. Also, I,ve plugged it for a test in the CPU_OPT and after that to one of my SYS_FAN headers...neither one of them changed the reported rpm's or the temps...


----------



## Dschijn

Can you unplug the 4 pin 2cable? After that fans and pump should run at 100%, just to check some errors of the list.


----------



## HILLCHO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Can you unplug the 4 pin 2cable? After that fans and pump should run at 100%, just to check some errors of the list.


Yes, I've done that. It does not change the temps or as I can tell the rpm of the fans (they dont sound louder). I also switched to another SATA connector. No changes.


----------



## litster

Hi everyone. I am getting a Predator 360. Is ordering directly from ekwb the best way to buy it? I can't find other shops have it in stock. I am in the US. Thanks.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Hi everyone. I am getting a Predator 360. Is ordering directly from ekwb the best way to buy it? I can't find other shops have it in stock. I am in the US. Thanks.


Google 'Predator 360 USA store' you'll find plenty of stores that have them.

Just make sure you get it from a major retailer, not a small store is what I suggest.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HILLCHO*
> 
> Yes, I've done that. It does not change the temps or as I can tell the rpm of the fans (they dont sound louder). I also switched to another SATA connector. No changes.


Without that you dont get a rpm signal, correct? And if the fans are barely audible / spin very slow, I would say that your PWM hub is broken.


----------



## HILLCHO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Without that you dont get a rpm signal, correct? And if the fans are barely audible / spin very slow, I would say that your PWM hub is broken.


Yes, no signal, and I cannot monitor the rpm's. You mean the PWM hub on the Predator right? The led on it is lighted up though. Strangely when i first power it up the first fan didnt even started up. Should i RMA the unit or there is more testing that i can do?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Out of curiosity, which is correct, store site or manual for the Predator... Store doesn't show LGA 775 as supported, but manual does.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HILLCHO*
> 
> Yes, no signal, and I cannot monitor the rpm's. You mean the PWM hub on the Predator right? The led on it is lighted up though. Strangely when i first power it up the first fan didnt even started up. Should i RMA the unit or there is more testing that i can do?


I think you should check in detail if you connected everything by book. The way the Predator was shipped and you only connect the SATA power, your pump and fans MUST spin at max speed (which is very audible). If not, your units fan (pwm) hub is broken.
You could test and connect one of the fans directly to the CPU_FAN header.


----------



## HILLCHO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> I think you should check in detail if you connected everything by book. The way the Predator was shipped and you only connect the SATA power, your pump and fans MUST spin at max speed (which is very audible). If not, your units fan (pwm) hub is broken.
> You could test and connect one of the fans directly to the CPU_FAN header.


The unit is connected according to the instruction manual, and the header shows that power is coming to the unit (red led is glowing). The 2 pin is right now as i write connected to the CPU_FAN header and the SATA type connector to a free SATA cable. I will try to remove all of the other devices on the sata cable to which the unit is connected and see if that changes anything. Also wont I void my warranty if I remove the cable from the unit? It is firmly connected with a zip tie to the fan.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HILLCHO*
> 
> Also wont I void my warranty if I remove the cable from the unit? It is firmly connected with a zip tie to the fan.


Ah didn't think of that. Only do that if you have a 4-pin fan cable extension. Without the 2-pin to the CPU_FAN header you should definetly get 100% fan speeds.


----------



## HILLCHO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Ah didn't think of that. Only do that if you have a 4-pin fan cable extension. Without the 2-pin to the CPU_FAN header you should definetly get 100% fan speeds.


Unfortunately I dont have such cable. I dont think they are running 100%. Without the cable, they are still barely audible, as they are with it.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Hi everyone. I am getting a Predator 360. Is ordering directly from ekwb the best way to buy it? I can't find other shops have it in stock. I am in the US. Thanks.


I got my predator 240 from micro center online


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I got my predator 240 from micro center online


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Google 'Predator 360 USA store' you'll find plenty of stores that have them.
> 
> Just make sure you get it from a major retailer, not a small store is what I suggest.


The 240 is available. But the 360 is not. Can't find any store with predator 360 in stock except one store that I think is a small shop. Not sure how reliable it is.

https://www.altex.com/mobile/EKWB-EK-XLC-Predator-360-All-In-One-CPU-Liquid-Cooling-Unit-EK-PREDATOR360-P156802.aspx


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I got my predator 240 from micro center online
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Google 'Predator 360 USA store' you'll find plenty of stores that have them.
> 
> Just make sure you get it from a major retailer, not a small store is what I suggest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 240 is available. But the 360 is not. Can't find any store with predator 360 in stock except one store that I think is a small shop. Not sure how reliable it is.
> 
> https://www.altex.com/mobile/EKWB-EK-XLC-Predator-360-All-In-One-CPU-Liquid-Cooling-Unit-EK-PREDATOR360-P156802.aspx
Click to expand...

Then get direct from ek online store


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litster*
> 
> The 240 is available. But the 360 is not. Can't find any store with predator 360 in stock except one store that I think is a small shop. Not sure how reliable it is.
> 
> https://www.altex.com/mobile/EKWB-EK-XLC-Predator-360-All-In-One-CPU-Liquid-Cooling-Unit-EK-PREDATOR360-P156802.aspx


http://www.microcenter.com/product/455957/EK-XLC_Predator_360_Water_Cooling_System


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/455957/EK-XLC_Predator_360_Water_Cooling_System


Edit: i think you're right. Says ships in 7-21 days. EK store it is then but be sure you'll pay duty and maybe taxes I think wen it gets there. Use this to find out.

http://www.dutycalculator.com/new-import-duty-and-tax-calculation/


----------



## maslows

http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-xlc-predator-360-all-in-one-liquid-cooler.html


----------



## kx11

are you cooling the Mobo ??


----------



## TK421

Predator 360 or EK L360?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Predator 360 or EK L360?


Do you want a sth simple or build it yourself? The Predator is very easy to expand with a prefilled GPU block, but your are bound to EK.
Can you mount the pump/res if you go for the L360?


----------



## blackreplica

Hey everybody,

First of all I apologise because this has certainly been asked before, but what is the smallest ITX case that will accomodate the 240 QDC? I know the NZXT manta will do it but i am not a fan of the case aesthetics. Unfortunately I only recently discovered my top choice, the ncase M1 cant do it. Was hoping there are other options, preferably smaller and fully aluminium but i'll consider anything else. Could someone tell me which ones to look at, if they exist?


----------



## Dschijn

Define Nano S?


----------



## blackreplica

Thank you, i checked that one out but using the 240 will restrict GPU length. I'm looking for something that wont have any impact on other components
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Define Nano S?


----------



## Dschijn

What GPU do you want to use?

Define Nano S: Graphics cards up to 315mm in length *with front fans mounted*
-> 315 + 25 = 340mm in total (without fans)

Predator: 68mm thick
-> 340 - 68 = 272mm

GTX 1080 FE is 266,7mm long

Close call, but might work









Edit:


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Out of curiosity, which is correct, store site or manual for the Predator... Store doesn't show LGA 775 as supported, but manual does.


You'll need to get the backplate for it separately. EK-Supremacy EVO Backplate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HILLCHO*
> 
> The unit is connected according to the instruction manual, and the header shows that power is coming to the unit (red led is glowing). The 2 pin is right now as i write connected to the CPU_FAN header and the SATA type connector to a free SATA cable. I will try to remove all of the other devices on the sata cable to which the unit is connected and see if that changes anything. Also wont I void my warranty if I remove the cable from the unit? It is firmly connected with a zip tie to the fan.


Cutting the zip-ties won't void your warranty.


----------



## ivoryg37

Does anyone know the length and thread of the original screw that holds the DDC to the radiator? Had a spare DDC heatsink laying around but unfortunately the screws aren't long enough to use a heatsink on the predator and was going to order some longer ones.


----------



## SlammiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> The other ones are just better pumps, more flow, ect. I ordered the one I got because I don't plan on adding another GPU block, so my flow is more than adequate. Really up to you! D5 is the watercooling pump you want for serious stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case they will not sell you the clips, I ordered these for backups, honestly just as tight and everything. They would work just fine for your application.
> 
> Left, OEM from EK, and on the right from amazon. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005EMZTHS/ref=od_aui_detailpages02?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I now have the EK clamps, how is best to loosen them to get them on hose, with pliers? As the ones I got are very tight when I attempt by hand


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlammiN*
> 
> I now have the EK clamps, how is best to loosen them to get them on hose, with pliers? As the ones I got are very tight when I attempt by hand


Yes, you are supposed to use pliers to open hose clamps.


----------



## SlammiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Yes, you are supposed to use pliers to open hose clamps.


Thanks, my first time you can probably tell!







Normal combo pliers ok?


----------



## Madmaxneo

You can use normal pliers but they may slip on you. You have to keep a tight grip. If you can afford another $8 then you should think about something like these hose clamp pliers


----------



## SlammiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> You can use normal pliers but they may slip on you. You have to keep a tight grip. If you can afford another $8 then you should think about something like these hose clamp pliers


How about these in the UK, I can get these next day with prime:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealey-VS166-Clamp-Pliers-Norma/dp/B000RA4RK2/ref=sr_1_1?rps=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1473195211&sr=8-1&keywords=hose+clamp+pliers


----------



## SlammiN

EDIT:

I have found some locking jaw pliers that work perfectly!! Done it!!

These type:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Stanley-084809-Locking-Pliers-9-inch/dp/B000X2B3DS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1473196747&sr=8-1&keywords=locking+pliers


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlammiN*
> 
> How about these in the UK, I can get these next day with prime:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealey-VS166-Clamp-Pliers-Norma/dp/B000RA4RK2/ref=sr_1_1?rps=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1473195211&sr=8-1&keywords=hose+clamp+pliers


Yeah those should work just fine. In fact they almost look identical...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlammiN*
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I have found some locking jaw pliers that work perfectly!! Done it!!
> 
> These type:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Stanley-084809-Locking-Pliers-9-inch/dp/B000X2B3DS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1473196747&sr=8-1&keywords=locking+pliers


Not the same. They can slip just as easily as normal pliers....


----------



## SlammiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Yeah those should work just fine. In fact they almost look identical...
> Not the same. They can slip just as easily as normal pliers....


The EK clips have a flat edge which fit into the ridge of the pliers, opened them wide enough to slip the fitting in and the clamp on.

Wow the tension on these hose clamps is good they don't bend at all!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlammiN*
> 
> The EK clips have a flat edge which fit into the ridge of the pliers, opened them wide enough to slip the fitting in and the clamp on.
> 
> Wow the tension on these hose clamps is good they don't bend at all!


Awesome, glad to see you got it figured out without the need for special pliers!


----------



## SlammiN

My extension for my 900D is starting to take form!


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tblake*
> 
> @mypickaxe - Great! I look forward to the pics.
> 
> @maslows - not exactly. The Maximus VIII Formula has a water cool option for the VRM's. It is a separate block though (designed by EK) so one would have to route from the CPU block out to the MVIIIF in and then on to the next component from the MVIIIF output. It's an easy addition but definitely complicates the loop and makes it harder to remove the Predator from the case for drain/fill. This earlier post from this thread had a drawing that shows it:.


*Here are the pics I promised:

I'm currently bleeding the loop. I went with the blood red Advanced LRT 10/13 and all black nickel fittings, angled adapters and extenders:
*



_*EDIT: After bleeding and leak testing, I'm cabled up and booted...*_



*Here's where this build all started:*

*
*

Fractal Design Define Nano S
Asus ROG Maximus VIII Impact
Intel Core i5-6600K
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT (Digital Camo) DDR4 2400 MHz
Corsair Hydro Series H55
XFX (AMD) Radeon R9 Nano
SilverStone SX700-LPT
SilverStone Technology Universal ATX to SFX Power Supply Bracket RL-PP08B
Silverstone Tek sleeved cable extensions
*
I then added the EK-Predator 240 w/QDC and EK-FC R9 Nano (keeping the Corsair H55 installed for the time being:*

*Origin:*



*Predator (temporary configuration)*



*...performance was good, but I was kicking around ideas and trying to determine what I wanted to do next. Ultimately decided on these parts:
*


*The XRES-150 was a contingency in case the 250 did not fit the way I would like it to in the Define Nano S, along with the EK-Predator 240. Turns out it *just* fits.









Ripped everything out, drained the loop and installed the monoblock:
*








*This 10/13mm tubing really does kink quite easily compared to that ZMT. It's worth dealing with that and working around it for the look in such a small case, however.
*


*It took me a while to settle on the routing of the tubing.







*



*Oh, and that feeling when you order the right amount of fittings and use all of them, realizing you're not short anything.









I'm definitely going to order some custom cables from CableMod or someone who does a nice job. The extensions are too bulky for cable management.

Here's where we are now:*





*I need to run some stability testing, but idle is looking GOOOOOOD.*


----------



## kx11

nice build


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> nice build


Thanks. I did this for my own benefit, but also as an example to Predator owners who want to expand their loop. I really took a chance on that 250mm reservoir, but I'm glad I did. I had a 150mm just in case, but after looking at fitment, the 250mm looked so much better.

Also, that slim 120mm rad in the back, and if you look closely you'll see a "goofy" loop configuration:

The loop is running from pump in the Predator to the GPU, then the monoblock, onto the 120m rad, to the 250mm reservoir, then back to the res side of the Predator.

I did this to have the least complicated tubing I could muster without going hard line.


----------



## Ceadderman

Just installed that 240 Predator today.

Tbh, I had more issues with the Corsair Graphite 780T than I did the Predator. But, those issues are for another conversation. The main issue I had with the Predator is the rivet at the power connection. Would be much easier to plug it in if that pcb was a touch longer and the rivets were more flush to it. Still I got it plugged in without much trouble but required a slight angle to get it in the connection point.

I stopped just short of applying the Ectotherm paste and removing the protective paper from the block. Kind of had to, since my 15mos old son thought being poppa's little helper was a lot of fun. Not too big a deal if it were my personal rig but this is a client's rig and is important not to get messed up since he put all his savings into it. For futore reference the only Radiator you can install in the 780T is a 240 or a 280. You cannot install a 360 in it without blocking off half of a 120/140 portion in the front. So Predator 360 is out unless you pull the 5.25 bay out of the case and the PWR/Reset panel as well.

The Predator 240 R1.1 just fits in the top with the ASUS Gamer Pro, but it's a tight fit over the 8pin connection. And that's with a Seasonic 8pin connection in place. No sleeving for this build.









I'd like to see screws instead of Rivets to hold the PCB in place. Nothing else can be done with the unit to make better fitment available. I will say that I do intend to replace the pump cover with a heatsink later when my client can afford to do so. Although I wouldn't mind seeing an alternate Predator in the future that includes the heatsink pre-installed. That would be the best considering the DDC comes with heat issues.









~Ceadder


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Just installed that 240 Predator today.
> 
> Tbh, I had more issues with the Corsair Graphite 780T than I did the Predator. But, those issues are for another conversation. The main issue I had with the Predator is the rivet at the power connection. Would be much easier to plug it in if that pcb was a touch longer and the rivets were more flush to it. Still I got it plugged in without much trouble but required a slight angle to get it in the connection point.
> 
> I stopped just short of applying the Ectotherm paste and removing the protective paper from the block. Kind of had to, since my 15mos old son thought being poppa's little helper was a lot of fun. Not too big a deal if it were my personal rig but this is a client's rig and is important not to get messed up since he put all his savings into it. For futore reference the only Radiator you can install in the 780T is a 240 or a 280. You cannot install a 360 in it without blocking off half of a 120/140 portion in the front. So Predator 360 is out unless you pull the 5.25 bay out of the case and the PWR/Reset panel as well.
> 
> The Predator 240 R1.1 just fits in the top with the ASUS Gamer Pro, but it's a tight fit over the 8pin connection. And that's with a Seasonic 8pin connection in place. No sleeving for this build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see screws instead of Rivets to hold the PCB in place. Nothing else can be done with the unit to make better fitment available. I will say that I do intend to replace the pump cover with a heatsink later when my client can afford to do so. Although I wouldn't mind seeing an alternate Predator in the future that includes the heatsink pre-installed. That would be the best considering the DDC comes with heat issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Agree on the rivets, not a fan of them instead of screws. Not sure what you meant about the power connection being blocked by the rivets, but perhaps you installed before connecting the power header and it's a tight fit, maybe?


----------



## tblake

Any concern on flow rate impact with four QDC's in a Predator 360 loop? I would have two QDC's for a pair of GTX 1080's in SLI and then the one on the return line to the radiator. I am possibly going to add one to the output line from the pump to facilitate easier removal of the radiator assembly from the case for drain/fill. There would also likely be one 90 degree fitting in the loop at the input to an external reservoir. If four QDC's and a 90 degree fitting would be pushing it for the 6W DDC pump I would consider leaving out the one on the output from the pump. Thanks!


----------



## clarifiante

hi guys i've got a predator 360 and in the future would be looking at expanding to an external reservoir, possibly a new pump, and an additional reservoir. for the reservoir, is there a max size? i was thinking of going for a 560. would that be too big?

right now i have my cpu and 1x980ti in the loop.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> hi guys i've got a predator 360 and in the future would be looking at expanding to an external reservoir, possibly a new pump, and an additional reservoir. for the reservoir, is there a max size? i was thinking of going for a 560. would that be too big?
> 
> right now i have my cpu and 1x980ti in the loop.


Only limit to the res would be what you could fit in your case. The pump won't know a difference.


----------



## clarifiante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Only limit to the res would be what you could fit in your case. The pump won't know a difference.


fantastic to know, i understand i need to get separate fittings and tubing as well? what if i get a non-ekwb radiator, will this affect compatibility? possible looking at hardware labs perhaps


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> i was thinking of going for a 560


Why.... ^^
I added a res with 125mL... that is totally enough


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Just installed that 240 Predator today.
> 
> Tbh, I had more issues with the Corsair Graphite 780T than I did the Predator. But, those issues are for another conversation. The main issue I had with the Predator is the rivet at the power connection. Would be much easier to plug it in if that pcb was a touch longer and the rivets were more flush to it. Still I got it plugged in without much trouble but required a slight angle to get it in the connection point.
> 
> I stopped just short of applying the Ectotherm paste and removing the protective paper from the block. Kind of had to, since my 15mos old son thought being poppa's little helper was a lot of fun. Not too big a deal if it were my personal rig but this is a client's rig and is important not to get messed up since he put all his savings into it. For futore reference the only Radiator you can install in the 780T is a 240 or a 280. You cannot install a 360 in it without blocking off half of a 120/140 portion in the front. So Predator 360 is out unless you pull the 5.25 bay out of the case and the PWR/Reset panel as well.
> 
> The Predator 240 R1.1 just fits in the top with the ASUS Gamer Pro, but it's a tight fit over the 8pin connection. And that's with a Seasonic 8pin connection in place. No sleeving for this build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see screws instead of Rivets to hold the PCB in place. Nothing else can be done with the unit to make better fitment available. I will say that I do intend to replace the pump cover with a heatsink later when my client can afford to do so. Although I wouldn't mind seeing an alternate Predator in the future that includes the heatsink pre-installed. That would be the best considering the DDC comes with heat issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree on the rivets, not a fan of them instead of screws. Not sure what you meant about the power connection being blocked by the rivets, but perhaps you installed before connecting the power header and it's a tight fit, maybe?
Click to expand...

Yep. Inserted the connector before connecting to the CPU header on the MB, so that's exactly what I'm saying.









~Ceadder


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> fantastic to know, i understand i need to get separate fittings and tubing as well? what if i get a non-ekwb radiator, will this affect compatibility? possible looking at hardware labs perhaps


Yeah you'll need some more fittings and tubing to add any piece to a loop. Again an ek rad isn't necessary unless you're a little ocd like me.

Guy in the marketplace had an xt45 360 for 60 bucks. I wanted it but I knew it'd drive me nuts not being an ek.

Watch the fpi on the rad. Determine if you wanna run your fans at a lower rpm. That's really about it for the rad. I know in my case the coolstream PE won't fit in the top of my case without some work, so I'll have to probably settle for the slim SE version.


----------



## mypickaxe

Have to say, I love my game room build so much I might dump my TT Core X9 and downsize / build something that looks nice and performs well versus the current "brute force / function over form" build I have for my daily driver.


----------



## d0wn3r

Thought u guys might like my first high end build, built in the beautiful Phanteks evolv tempered glass edition. Maximus viii formula motherboard, corsair ax 760 power supply, Samsung 950 pro as boot drive and most used programs/games, along with a Samsung 850 evo for mass storage. Rocking the 6700k at 4.8ghz on all cores at this time, with 32gb of corsair vengeance led ram. Of course we have the amazing Ek Predator 360, with 6 Vardar fans in push pull. Along with a full cover Ek block and backplate for my gtx 1080 g1 gaming that is running between 2050 and 2100mhz. The got water block came with the Predator QDC allowing me to instantly connect it with my cpu loop. Have linked the asus aura on the motherboard to my case lighting and also installed an Nzxt hue+ for my extra lighting needs. As I said this is my first high end build and only 2nd build ever so any critisism or advice would be appreciated, I am looking at getting some sleeved cables for graphics card/24pin/8pin.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Have to say, I love my game room build so much I might dump my TT Core X9 and downsize / build something that looks nice and performs well versus the current "brute force / function over form" build I have for my daily driver.


Nice build but I am confused. You bought a predator kit only to add a res, change the fittings, cpu block, and tubing. Why didn't you just start with a custom loop. Seems as if you went the extra cost way of getting a pump and a radiator.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Have to say, I love my game room build so much I might dump my TT Core X9 and downsize / build something that looks nice and performs well versus the current "brute force / function over form" build I have for my daily driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice build but I am confused. You bought a predator kit only to add a res, change the fittings, cpu block, and tubing. Why didn't you just start with a custom loop. Seems as if you went the extra cost way of getting a pump and a radiator.
Click to expand...

It is a custom loop. Anyway, I started with the Predator 240 QDC hooked into the GPU only. It took 3 or 4 weeks before I decided I wanted to go with the EK monoblock for the CPU and VRM, add another radiator, etc.

Here's the link to another thread where I showed the progression. It's not a complete build log but, it's close enough:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1566468/ek-predator-club-discussion-thread/5400#post_25497344

The reason I did this was as a project. One reason for the project was to show how easily a Predator can be expanded, and also how well it can perform once expanded.

Another reason was to save space. I don't need a separate pump and cabling for the pump since the DDC is integrated into the Predator, along with a tiny reservoir. This gave me added flexibility so that I could go with the 250mm reservoir instead of a 150mm + pump (or a pump combo unit)...which plenty of people have been doing.

(There's actually a tertiary reason, which is to say I don't want to use the Supremacy MX block after what happened with the v1 version of the Predator 360. I lost an Asus X99 Deluxe motherboard during that fiasco. I know they've fixed the issue, and the O-rings were "a bad batch" and the issue was added pressure from adding a GPU into the loop, but that perfect storm left a bad taste in my mouth. This was a way for me to give a Predator another chance, to not be completely stubborn, even if that means I will never use an MX block again.)

I don't think I've seen one like this before, that's the final reason. I wanted to do something nobody is doing (for right or wrong.)

The loop is running from the pump to the GPU, into the CPU, then the 120 and back to the big res, before heading back to the Predator. The fans are running from back to front. The entire thing is backwards from what you typically see, even if that isn't immediately obvious at first glance.

It also runs cool - I ran Fire Strike on it a few minutes ago and the GPU never went above 39 degrees C, while the CPU cores were in the mid-30's. That was after a cold boot. I'm going to keep running some tests, but before I put the last bottom intake fan in, I was seeing around 47-53 on the CPU cores and 49-50 on the GPU.


----------



## Ceadderman

Makes sense. The custom loop bug can bite at *ANY* time. Sometimes it only takes a day sometimes years but you cannot avoid it.







lulz

~Ceadder


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Makes sense. The custom loop bug can bite at *ANY* time. Sometimes it only takes a day sometimes years but you cannot avoid it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yep, and I have a *box full* of extra EK parts I need to get rid of - since I have two water cooled builds and I don't plan to use those parts in a future build. I'm talking an unused EX-XRES 3 reservoir (150mm), unused EK Supremacy MX CPU block, a bunch of fittings, fan splitters and fan silencers, etc.

But, I don't want to part them out and sell them on eBay. The fees are just sad these days, and the shipping is a nightmare.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Yep, and I have a *box full* of extra EK parts I need to get rid of - since I have two water cooled builds and I don't plan to use those parts in a future build. I'm talking an unused EX-XRES 3 reservoir (150mm), unused EK Supremacy MX CPU block, a bunch of fittings, fan splitters and fan silencers, etc.
> 
> But, I don't want to part them out and sell them on eBay. The fees are just sad these days, and the shipping is a nightmare.


Not even just that, you get some real *******s on ebay too. I had a guy who I sold my xres 140 to complaining that it didn't have the full foam filter (the optional, and should be replaced part) only half of it, when I wrote clearly it was used and never showed it or listed it as part of the auction. Also clearly removed one of the screws and said it was missing a screw and opened a case. Sure enought I got it back and the screw was just right in the bag with the xres.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Yep, and I have a *box full* of extra EK parts I need to get rid of - since I have two water cooled builds and I don't plan to use those parts in a future build. I'm talking an unused EX-XRES 3 reservoir (150mm), unused EK Supremacy MX CPU block, a bunch of fittings, fan splitters and fan silencers, etc.
> 
> But, I don't want to part them out and sell them on eBay. The fees are just sad these days, and the shipping is a nightmare.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even just that, you get some real *******s on ebay too. I had a guy who I sold my xres 140 to complaining that it didn't have the full foam filter (the optional, and should be replaced part) only half of it, when I wrote clearly it was used and never showed it or listed it as part of the auction. Also clearly removed one of the screws and said it was missing a screw and opened a case. Sure enought I got it back and the screw was just right in the bag with the xres.
Click to expand...

Can't please everyone I guess. Too bad eBay coddles the ones that 're obviously in the wrong. iirc, you can open a case even after a lengthy bit of time has passed. An all they have to do is say "Not as listed" to get their money back.









~Ceadder


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Yep, and I have a *box full* of extra EK parts I need to get rid of - since I have two water cooled builds and I don't plan to use those parts in a future build. I'm talking an unused EX-XRES 3 reservoir (150mm), unused EK Supremacy MX CPU block, a bunch of fittings, fan splitters and fan silencers, etc.
> 
> But, I don't want to part them out and sell them on eBay. The fees are just sad these days, and the shipping is a nightmare.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even just that, you get some real *******s on ebay too. I had a guy who I sold my xres 140 to complaining that it didn't have the full foam filter (the optional, and should be replaced part) only half of it, when I wrote clearly it was used and never showed it or listed it as part of the auction. Also clearly removed one of the screws and said it was missing a screw and opened a case. Sure enought I got it back and the screw was just right in the bag with the xres.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't please everyone I guess. Too bad eBay coddles the ones that 're obviously in the wrong. iirc, you can open a case even after a lengthy bit of time has passed. An all they have to do is say "Not as listed" to get their money back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

That's why I don't know what to do with all of this:



You pretty much have to tell people, "as-is" and mark the eBay sale as such with no returns, but even then, eBay will let them return it and PayPal will gank the money right back if they say they didn't get what was ordered. It's a hassle and some of those buyers are impossible.



Probably a small fortune in fittings.











This is a fan controller from an EK Predator 360 which I cannibalized (where I got two of the 4 QDC's I have.)



I guess I horde things thinking they'd be cool to have and/or what if they're valuable to someone else later on and this is the only (easy) way to get these specific QDCs. Just in case mentality, etc.


----------



## tblake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0wn3r*
> 
> 
> Thought u guys might like my first high end build, built in the beautiful Phanteks evolv tempered glass edition. Maximus viii formula motherboard, corsair ax 760 power supply, Samsung 950 pro as boot drive and most used programs/games, along with a Samsung 850 evo for mass storage. Rocking the 6700k at 4.8ghz on all cores at this time, with 32gb of corsair vengeance led ram. Of course we have the amazing Ek Predator 360, with 6 Vardar fans in push pull. Along with a full cover Ek block and backplate for my gtx 1080 g1 gaming that is running between 2050 and 2100mhz. The got water block came with the Predator QDC allowing me to instantly connect it with my cpu loop. Have linked the asus aura on the motherboard to my case lighting and also installed an Nzxt hue+ for my extra lighting needs. As I said this is my first high end build and only 2nd build ever so any critisism or advice would be appreciated, I am looking at getting some sleeved cables for graphics card/24pin/8pin.


Nice! That's almost the exact same build I am working on now. I love the Enthoo Evolv TG - what a great case to build in. I will post pics when complete - am waiting on some parts now. Any reason you didn't integrate the MF8 monoblock into the loop? I am planning to do so along with an external EK X-RES 150 reservoir. I won't be including my video card in the loop right away as EK will not release the block for my card (EVGA 1080 FTW) for a little while yet.


----------



## d0wn3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tblake*
> 
> Nice! That's almost the exact same build I am working on now. I love the Enthoo Evolv TG - what a great case to build in. I will post pics when complete - am waiting on some parts now. Any reason you didn't integrate the MF8 monoblock into the loop? I am planning to do so along with an external EK X-RES 150 reservoir. I won't be including my video card in the loop right away as EK will not release the block for my card (EVGA 1080 FTW) for a little while yet.


Ehhhhh in the future I may open up the loop and add a res etc, for right now this was a super easy hassle free way to get it done using only the QDCs never having to drain the loop or anything, I run the Vardars super low at like 700rpm and still have decent temps, obviously warmer than some like but I wanted silence


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0wn3r*
> 
> I run the Vardars super low at like 700rpm and still have decent temps, obviously warmer than some like but I wanted silence


PWM controlled? How do you like the Vardar fans at that speed? My Vardars have a ticking noise at low rpms...


----------



## ivoryg37

I have a broken EK MCP35x, I'm curious if using the blue propeller on the predator 6w pump would make any difference flow-wise?


----------



## d0wn3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> PWM controlled? How do you like the Vardar fans at that speed? My Vardars have a ticking noise at low rpms...


Yeah I'm not really sure, at high rpms there's just the obvious turbulence noise coming from fans/radiator, at medium rpm I get this weird squealing sound here and there which is why I opted to have lower rpm, 700ish is when that noise stopped for me so I was like "well I guess this is where I'll run them" lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I have a broken EK MCP35x, I'm curious if using the blue propeller on the predator 6w pump would make any difference flow-wise?


Doubtful. The controller board sets the speeds, not the impeller.









~Ceadder


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Doubtful. The controller board sets the speeds, not the impeller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I understand that pretty much. I just meant like how a 3rd party top could better the flow or head pressure. Maybe the MCP35x impeller maybe be better than the custom 6w impeller lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Doubtful. The controller board sets the speeds, not the impeller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that pretty much. I just meant like how a 3rd party top could better the flow or head pressure. Maybe the MCP35x impeller maybe be better than the custom 6w impeller lol.
Click to expand...

Compare the two impellers, one may be taller than the other and damage the top. Contrary to popular belief not all DDC are the same.









~Ceadder


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

What's up with the Predator 240 & 360 being gone from EK's website?

On a side note, would 2 140 predators fit in the SM5 drop in mount? considering going 2 GPU's next build and wouldn't mind watercooling both with individual coolers.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> What's up with the Predator 240 & 360 being gone from EK's website?


Well, that is interesting. Maybe EK is switching them to the new pump.


----------



## akira749

The 120 variant will be back on Monday


----------



## ScottAllyn

Yea, that freaked me out a bit. I had just purchased two of the 240s and realized a bit later that a 360 would likely fit inside one of my cases and would be a better choice than the 240... and saw that the only thing listed on the site was the 140 and 280 versions. That gave me a moment of panic when I thought that I may have ordered two Predator 280s , thinking that they were the 240 version; but I did actually order the 240s.


----------



## ht_addict

Since EKWB had their FuryX block on sale I decided to take the plundge. Picked up 2 prefilled and another Predator 360. To connect everything I disconnected the CPU block and moved the one piece of disconnect to the otherside after trimming the tube to match lengths. Didn't have to drain the Radiator which was nice. Just poured what was in the CPU block and tubing back into the open tube before attaching disconnect. Attached both ends of disconnect together and ran the pump opening the fill ports to check for air bubbles. Nothing. Hooked everthing together, and now for some testing.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Picked up 2 prefilled and another Predator 360. To connect everything I disconnected the CPU block and moved the one piece of disconnect to the otherside after trimming the tube to match lengths.


Love it!








I build an 360 extension myself with a pump/res combo from EK.
Why don't you connect the 2nd Predator with the 1st one? Should make a hell of a difference on the GPU temps!


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I build an 360 extension myself with a pump/res combo from EK.
> Why don't you connect the 2nd Predator with the 1st one? Should make a hell of a difference on the GPU temps!


Wouldn't that create issues with 2 pumps? First one is already cooling my I7-5960x running at 4.5Ghz @1.2125v.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Wouldn't that create issues with 2 pumps? First one is already cooling my I7-5960x running at 4.5Ghz @1.2125v.


I am very sure that it will be fine, as long as you let the pumps run at same/similar speeds. You could simply use a PWM splitter to run both pumps from the same Predator if you control the 2nd Predator with a different PWM signal.


----------



## ScottAllyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Wouldn't that create issues with 2 pumps? First one is already cooling my I7-5960x running at 4.5Ghz @1.2125v.


Dual-pump loops are not unusual. Some people do them in larger loops that have a lot of restriction. Other's do it for the redundancy; if one pump fails, the other will continue.

I'm planning on having two Predators in a system, myself, tho I'm not quite sure if I'm going to do one loop, or two. The main thing discouraging me from doing a single loop is my current fan control setup using Corsair Link. Unlike the Aquaero software, Corsair Link doesn't allow virtual sensors so if I want to control the two sets of radiator fans together, I'd have to link them to either the CPU temp OR to the GPU temp; that's annoying! With the Aquaero, I could create a virtual sensor that monitors both the CPU and the GPU and reports either an average of the two, or whichever one is higher; a much better solution when there are multiple components in a loop.

I may just break the cpu block off with a separate QDC pair and then experiment with 1-vs-2 loops and see what I can work out with fan control.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottAllyn*
> 
> Dual-pump loops are not unusual. Some people do them in larger loops that have a lot of restriction. Other's do it for the redundancy; if one pump fails, the other will continue.
> 
> I'm planning on having two Predators in a system, myself, tho I'm not quite sure if I'm going to do one loop, or two. The main thing discouraging me from doing a single loop is my current fan control setup using Corsair Link. Unlike the Aquaero software, Corsair Link doesn't allow virtual sensors so if I want to control the two sets of radiator fans together, I'd have to link them to either the CPU temp OR to the GPU temp; that's annoying! With the Aquaero, I could create a virtual sensor that monitors both the CPU and the GPU and reports either an average of the two, or whichever one is higher; a much better solution when there are multiple components in a loop.
> 
> I may just break the cpu block off with a separate QDC pair and then experiment with 1-vs-2 loops and see what I can work out with fan control.


Try Speedfan!
I control two PWM ports with that. First for the pump and 2nd for the rad fans. In total I have 4 fan profiles:
CPU for the pump
GPU for the pump
CPU for the fans
GPU for the fans
The profile with the highest fan speed wins the control.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ScottAllyn*
> 
> Dual-pump loops are not unusual. Some people do them in larger loops that have a lot of restriction. Other's do it for the redundancy; if one pump fails, the other will continue.
> 
> I'm planning on having two Predators in a system, myself, tho I'm not quite sure if I'm going to do one loop, or two. The main thing discouraging me from doing a single loop is my current fan control setup using Corsair Link. Unlike the Aquaero software, Corsair Link doesn't allow virtual sensors so if I want to control the two sets of radiator fans together, I'd have to link them to either the CPU temp OR to the GPU temp; that's annoying! With the Aquaero, I could create a virtual sensor that monitors both the CPU and the GPU and reports either an average of the two, or whichever one is higher; a much better solution when there are multiple components in a loop.
> 
> I may just break the cpu block off with a separate QDC pair and then experiment with 1-vs-2 loops and see what I can work out with fan control.
> 
> 
> 
> Try Speedfan!
> I control two PWM ports with that. First for the pump and 2nd for the rad fans. In total I have 4 fan profiles:
> CPU for the pump
> GPU for the pump
> CPU for the fans
> GPU for the fans
> The profile with the highest fan speed wins the control.
Click to expand...

It's nice when it works, but there's a lot of issues with SpeedFan from having worked with it. Could use some TLC from the developer to streamline autostart on boot, better support for AMD APUs, etc.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> It's nice when it works, but there's a lot of issues with SpeedFan from having worked with it. Could use some TLC from the developer to streamline autostart on boot, better support for AMD APUs, etc.


Sure,... but if it works, it works great!


----------



## fasterhoads

Hello All,

I need to replace my Swiftech AIO and cannot seem to find the Predator 360 AIO. Have they discontinued it and does anyone know if they will release a new 360 unit?

Thanks


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasterhoads*
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> I need to replace my Swiftech AIO and cannot seem to find the Predator 360 AIO. Have they discontinued it and does anyone know if they will release a new 360 unit?
> 
> Thanks


Word from @akira749 is that the 240mm and 360mm Predators will be back in the store tomorrow


----------



## mypickaxe

I'm super pleased with the Predator 240 performance once expanded to include the additional components I've posted previously (standalone res, 120mm SE rad, Asus Impact monoblock.)

Running an MKV through HandBrake and I'm seeing temps in the low 50s, with a 4.5 GHz overclock on all four cores of the 6600K (adaptive with the PEAK at 1.312V!)

The CPU package itself is sitting at 47 degrees. No special TIM, just the stuff they ship with the EK blocks.

Some folks were giving me the business in the Fractal Design thread about the airflow of my Nano S configuration. It's looking good where I stand!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> I'm super pleased with the Predator 240 performance once expanded to include the additional components I've posted previously (standalone res, 120mm SE rad, Asus Impact monoblock.)
> 
> Running an MKV through HandBrake and I'm seeing temps in the low 50s, with a 4.5 GHz overclock on all four cores of the 6600K (adaptive with the PEAK at 1.312V!)
> 
> The CPU package itself is sitting at 47 degrees. No special TIM, just the stuff they ship with the EK blocks.
> 
> Some folks were giving me the business in the Fractal Design thread about the airflow of my Nano S configuration. It's looking good where I stand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those are some great temps under 100% load!


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> I'm super pleased with the Predator 240 performance once expanded to include the additional components I've posted previously (standalone res, 120mm SE rad, Asus Impact monoblock.)
> 
> Running an MKV through HandBrake and I'm seeing temps in the low 50s, with a 4.5 GHz overclock on all four cores of the 6600K (adaptive with the PEAK at 1.312V!)
> 
> The CPU package itself is sitting at 47 degrees. No special TIM, just the stuff they ship with the EK blocks.
> 
> Some folks were giving me the business in the Fractal Design thread about the airflow of my Nano S configuration. It's looking good where I stand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some great temps under 100% load!
Click to expand...

Yes - I was actually shocked. This is without Intel QuickSync, of course, since it's running 100%. I will have to check to see if this is with the AVX extension active. I know that can burn a CPU.

My 5930K is obviously going to run more on the hot side, but I can't get anywhere near the 50s with an overclock in place.

Specs:

*
*

Fractal Design Define Nano S
Asus ROG Maximus VIII Impact
Intel Core i5-6600K
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DDR4 2400 MHz
XFX (AMD) Radeon R9 Nano
EK-XLC Predator 240
EK-FC R9 Nano (+ backplate)
EK-FB Asus M8I Monoblock
EK-RES X3 250
EK-CoolStream SE 120 (Slim Single)
EK-Vardar F1-120
All EK black nickel fittings
SilverStone SX700-LPT
SilverStone Technology Universal ATX to SFX Power Supply Bracket RL-PP08B
Silverstone Tek sleeved cable extensions
Silverstone 120mm magnetic dust filter


----------



## kx11

do you guys think a EK-CoolStream XE 360 (Triple) is enough to cool a x99 mono block and a Titan XP block ??

my TXP seems to runs a lot hotter than expected while the CPU\Mobo are as cool as possible



with the fans running 100% the GPU temp. doesn't pass 56c , this is after a FS ultra test with 220+ core , 500mem+


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> do you guys think a EK-CoolStream XE 360 (Triple) is enough to cool a x99 mono block and a Titan XP block ??
> 
> my TXP seems to runs a lot hotter than expected while the CPU\Mobo are as cool as possible
> 
> 
> 
> with the fans running 100% the GPU temp. doesn't pass 56c , this is after a FS ultra test with 220+ core , 500mem+


Honestly, it should be just fine with base clocks, even a slight overclock on one or the other. If you're overclocking both, you'd need a bit more rad space for comfort, but really, what you have is fine for most people. Having said that, you're not most people as most do not have a monoblock on an X99 board + a TITAN X (P).

Have you inspected the entry and exit points of the block for air pockets / bubbles? They tend to occur in there and it will increase the temps a bit. 56 isn't the worst though, it's pretty good for all of them Cuda cores, I would think.


----------



## kx11

yeah i did inspect the air pockets/bubbles , they seems fine to me

maybe i should downclock my CPU a bit , freaking 10+HT cores running @ 4.45


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> yeah i did inspect the air pockets/bubbles , they seems fine to me
> 
> maybe i should downclock my CPU a bit , freaking 10+HT cores running @ 4.45


Seems pretty good, all things considered. No reason to back it down unless your room is getting hot or you don't like GPU Boost 3.0 results at that temp.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> with the fans running 100% the GPU temp. doesn't pass 56c , this is after a FS ultra test with 220+ core , 500mem+


Which fans are we talking about?
I would say 56°C is quite a lot for mainly GPU load (Firestrike). Still, that CoolStream XE rad will need some high rpm and high static pressure fans!


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> with the fans running 100% the GPU temp. doesn't pass 56c , this is after a FS ultra test with 220+ core , 500mem+
> 
> 
> 
> Which fans are we talking about?
> I would say 56°C is quite a lot for mainly GPU load (Firestrike). Still, that CoolStream XE rad will need some high rpm and high static pressure fans!
Click to expand...

I didn't read the part where he mentioned 100% fan speed. My mistake. 56 by itself isn't that bad, but should be lower than that at that fan speed.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Which fans are we talking about?
> I would say 56°C is quite a lot for mainly GPU load (Firestrike). Still, that CoolStream XE rad will need some high rpm and high static pressure fans!


i got these fans in that XE360 RAD

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00SIZI39O/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i got these fans in that XE360 RAD
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00SIZI39O/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Ok... and running them at 2200rpm will give you 56°C on the GPU? That is crazy high.
With my Noctuas at 1400rpm my 1080 stays at around 42-44°C. 10°K more for a Titan is high!
Not sure how much heat the full cover CPU block will create, but with a thick rad and high rpm fans, that should only have a minor effect.

Did you try a mounted the GPU water block again? Maybe it doesn't sit perfectly right.


----------



## kx11

i'll try that later


----------



## kx11

no worries i fixed it

ran FS ULTRA , GPU OC 230+core 520+mem , CPU 4.4ghz



why the temps were so hot before?? because asus AiSuite water pump tab was manually set to lowest rpm ( 1100 i think )



and my FS Ultra score
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10140795


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> why the temps were so hot before?? because asus AiSuite water pump tab was manually set to lowest rpm ( 1100 i think )


I didn't even know that a card like this existed, this seems amazing !
How do you guys control your loop on the Predator 360 (in case of CPU+GPU) ? For now my Pred is connected to my CPU fan header and has a curve set in the bios, but that doesn't seem optimised .. ?


----------



## Ceadderman

Hur da dur dur dur...









First off...

Got the Predator 240 r1.1 installed and running. Simply amazing Temps for this rig:



Core is currently Fluctuating between 27-29c.

That's not the Amazing part however.

I am by no means a newb to watercooling. Not in the least.

But I installed the Predator a few days back an had to shelve the build so I just left the paper on the block and mounted it to the CPU in order to keep the bracket from chucking the GPU.









We lemme tell ya, the CPU never hit tjMax of 70c and for what it's worth, the Predator did a hell of a job from the UEFI when I nudged the fans to 75%. Can't even hear them or the pump.

Last temp reading from Core Temp was 68c before I shut it down to inspect what the issue was.









Heated up the TIM an dropped a Pea in the middle of the CPU and yes, this time I took the paper off.. Mounted the block and everything is all good. I will definitely recommend Predators in the future. Cause while I feel sturpid, it certainly protected me big time.









~Ceadder


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Hur da dur dur dur...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off...
> 
> Got the Predator 240 r1.1 installed and running. Simply amazing Temps for this rig:
> 
> 
> 
> Core is currently Fluctuating between 27-29c.
> 
> That's not the Amazing part however.
> 
> I am by no means a newb to watercooling. Not in the least.
> 
> But I installed the Predator a few days back an had to shelve the build so I just left the paper on the block and mounted it to the CPU in order to keep the bracket from chucking the GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We lemme tell ya, the CPU never hit tjMax of 70c and for what it's worth, the Predator did a hell of a job from the UEFI when I nudged the fans to 75%. Can't even hear them or the pump.
> 
> Last temp reading from Core Temp was 68c before I shut it down to inspect what the issue was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heated up the TIM an dropped a Pea in the middle of the CPU and yes, this time I took the paper off.. Mounted the block and everything is all good. I will definitely recommend Predators in the future. Cause while I feel sturpid, it certainly protected me big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Wow, well, at least you found it. Hey, look at it this way, you could have built a custom loop with a res and left the sticker on the "EK" drop-in (I saw that in another thread, it was ugly.)


----------



## airisom2

Rosewill Rise + EK Predator 280 here I come!


----------



## yusuket520

Hi all,

This is my current watercool setup, I took off the EK CPU block from the Predator 360 and added another GPU into the loop and cool the cpu with h100i.
Overall the cooling is fine but the h100i is really loud with only 1 fan.

Both of my 1080s are overclocked to 2154 and my 5820k is overclock to 4.5 Ghz, I can't mount another radiator on the top vent of my case because of the Kingston Ram clearance so I am thinking about adding an EK Coolstream PE 120mm Radiator at the back of the case so the Predator loop to cool the CPU and 2 1080s.

Do you guys think thats enough to cool all the parts? Will the predator pump be enough for the loop or I have to add another pump?

Thanks


----------



## Dschijn

@yusuket520:
480mm of cooling surface will work, but not with fans below 800rpm.
Is it the Define S? Don't you think a EK slim rad would fit into the top?


----------



## yusuket520

Yes it is Define S,

The H100i with fan just have enough clearance for the ram so I am not sure the slim line will fit or not, fan speed is not a problem I can put my NF-P12 at 1200RPM at all time.

Do you think I need more radiator space because my local computer shop only got EK PE and XE line.


----------



## Dschijn

What are your current GPU temperatures? If you are happy with them, it should with an additional 120 rad.
If you manage to add the rad without QDCs, the pump should be enough.

And what fans are you having on the Predator? That looks like a mixed bunch of different fans









Does your shop have the 140mm CE radiators?


----------



## yusuket520

Now without the cpu block my 2 1080s can stay below 50c at max pump speed and fan speed, I got 3 ek fans and 2 noctua induestrial 3000RPM fan and 1 NF-P12 at the moment.

I found another store online they have both 140CE and 240,360 SE in stock too.


----------



## Dschijn

See if a 240 or even a 360 SE would fit into your top.


----------



## Dschijn

240 and 360 Predators are back in the webshop and got a whopping 60€ discount!


----------



## ScottAllyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> 240 and 360 Predators are back in the webshop and got a whopping 60€ discount!


Hrrmph. That's a little bit irritating considering that I paid for two Predator 240's at the previous price, shortly before they were de-listed... and they're not going to ship for another week.


----------



## airisom2

I don't see a 60€ discount, but the 360 and 240 qdc are $20 cheaper. The 240 non-qdc is $40 cheaper, however.

I wonder why EK decided to go with 1600rpm fans on the 140/280 rads? I would have liked to see the F3s on there.


----------



## yusuket520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> See if a 240 or even a 360 SE would fit into your top.


Reading reviews online the SE240 didn't get really good reviews and the ce140 got better reviews. The CE140 cost $10 more then the SE240. What should I get to achieve the best cooling?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I don't see a 60€ discount, but the 360 and 240 qdc are $20 cheaper. The 240 non-qdc is $40 cheaper, however.


Could depend on your region. German shops lowered both prices by 60€.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusuket520*
> 
> Reading reviews online the SE240 didn't get really good reviews and the ce140 got better reviews. The CE140 cost $10 more then the SE240. What should I get to achieve the best cooling?


Maybe someone from EK could answer that ^^
It is true, the slim rads do not perform extremly well, but are still an excellent option for low rpm fans.
I am sure that an additional 140mm rad will give you enough cooling capacity to add the CPU into the loop.


----------



## keshley

SE is pretty high FPI, so while being slim, still requires a decent amount of static pressure to get air pushed through. It's an interesting product, but hard to use properly. It's also a 120m fan width radiator, whereas the CE is 140.

So, if you have the space for the CE, it's a good radiator, but a lot of cases don't allow for radiators that wide. It has way more surface area though, so it'll naturally be a better option than most 240s.


----------



## yusuket520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> It is true, the slim rads do not perform extremly well, but are still an excellent option for low rpm fans.
> I am sure that an additional 140mm rad will give you enough cooling capacity to add the CPU into the loop.


And the 240mm rad have more surface to cool, should have better performance then the CE140? Maybe


----------



## yusuket520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keshley*
> 
> SE is pretty high FPI, so while being slim, still requires a decent amount of static pressure to get air pushed through. It's an interesting product, but hard to use properly. It's also a 120m fan width radiator, whereas the CE is 140.
> 
> So, if you have the space for the CE, it's a good radiator, but a lot of cases don't allow for radiators that wide. It has way more surface area though, so it'll naturally be a better option than most 240s.




As the Fractal website, it says the rear support 140mm rad, CE140 should fit right?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keshley*
> 
> SE is pretty high FPI, so while being slim, still requires a decent amount of static pressure to get air pushed through. It's an interesting product, but hard to use properly. It's also a 120m fan width radiator, whereas the CE is 140.
> 
> So, if you have the space for the CE, it's a good radiator, but a lot of cases don't allow for radiators that wide. It has way more surface area though, so it'll naturally be a better option than most 240s.


Well said, thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusuket520*
> 
> And the 240mm rad have more surface to cool, should have better performance then the CE140? Maybe


140x140=19600mm^2
120x240=28800mm^2

But the SE is much thinner (26 vs 45mm) and has less fins per area. With a powerful fan the 140 might even be better. EK is selling a Predator 140 with QDCs, so they see good cooling potential there!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusuket520*
> 
> As the Fractal website, it says the rear support 140mm rad, CE140 should fit right?


Yes!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I don't see a 60€ discount, but the 360 and 240 qdc are $20 cheaper. The 240 non-qdc is $40 cheaper, however.
> 
> I wonder why EK decided to go with 1600rpm fans on the 140/280 rads? I would have liked to see the F3s on there.


The 1600 RPM 140 mm Vardar fans blow the same amount of air through the EK CE rad core as ~2000 RPM 120 mm Vardar fans through the EK PE rad core, while being quieter. So it's going to be similar/slightly less performance at lower noise.


----------



## yusuket520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Well said, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 140x140=19600mm^2
> 120x240=28800mm^2
> 
> But the SE is much thinner (26 vs 45mm) and has less fins per area. With a powerful fan the 140 might even be better. EK is selling a Predator 140 with QDCs, so they see good cooling potential there!
> Yes!




Alright Thanks for all the help. From the picture above did I pick all the part I need to expand the loop?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusuket520*
> 
> Alright Thanks for all the help. From the picture above did I pick all the part I need to expand the loop?


Yeah, looks fine, but why 4 fittings? Maybe consider buying a 140mm Vardar as well


----------



## yusuket520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Yeah, looks fine, but why 4 fittings? Maybe consider buying a 140mm Vardar as well


I don't know if I am right or not but 2 fittings for cpu block 2 fittings for radiator. I've got a Noctua NF-A14 140mm fan already, its not pwm though, will that be enough?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusuket520*
> 
> I don't know if I am right or not but 2 fittings for cpu block 2 fittings for radiator. I've got a Noctua NF-A14 140mm fan already, its not pwm though, will that be enough?


Sure, that is a good fan.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The 1600 RPM 140 mm Vardar fans blow the same amount of air through the EK CE rad core as ~2000 RPM 120 mm Vardar fans through the EK PE rad core, while being quieter. So it's going to be similar/slightly less performance at lower noise.


Looks like you're right. Found some graphs and the F2 140s move more air through a 140x34mm swiftech rad while being quieter than the F3 120 blowing air through a swiftech 120x34mm rad. Considering the 280 uses a CE core (thicker than PE), this should put the 280's temps close to the 360 while having lower noise.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Looks like you're right. Found some graphs and the F2 140s move more air through a 140x34mm swiftech rad while being quieter than the F3 120 blowing air through a swiftech 120x34mm rad. Considering the 280 uses a CE core (thicker than PE), this should put the 280's temps close to the 360 while having lower noise.


You might just have found my own graphs


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You might just have found my own graphs


Maybe










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Source

Source




F2-140: ~400FPM | ~44dBA
F3-120: ~280FPM | ~47dBA


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F2-140: ~400FPM | ~44dBA
> F3-120: ~280FPM | ~47dBA


Remember that you are comparing the fans on different radiators as well. The 140 mm Swiftech radiator is slightly less restrictive to air flow than the 120 mm Swiftech radiator, so this helps the 140 mm Vardar fans push more air through it. With the EK CE radiator vs PE radiator, it is the opposite.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Remember that you are comparing the fans on different radiators as well. *The 140 mm Swiftech radiator is slightly less restrictive to air flow than the 120 mm Swiftech radiator,* so this helps the 140 mm Vardar fans push more air through it. With the EK CE radiator vs PE radiator, it is the opposite.


Could you explain how? The reviews I linked use the Swiftech QP 120/140mm rads which are both 12fpi and 34mm thick. Although the 140 is more rad, you also have more fan. Am I missing something here?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Could you explain how? The reviews I linked use the Swiftech QP 120/140mm rads which are both 12fpi and 34mm thick. Although the 140 is more rad, you also have more fan. Am I missing something here?


Despite the specs saying the core is similar, my Swiftech MCR140QP radiator has 11-2 FPI fins and my Swiftech MCR120QP has 14 FPI fins on average. Both are closer to 32 mm thick too. Yes, the 140 mm Vardar fans will still blow more air through the same airflow restriction than the 120 mm Vardar fans will at the same fan speed and fan noise but comparing the exact numbers from my graphs will not do much as the airflow restriction they are facing is ever so slightly different in practice.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Despite the specs saying the core is similar, my Swiftech MCR140QP radiator has 11-2 FPI fins and my Swiftech MCR120QP has 14 FPI fins on average. Both are closer to 32 mm thick too. Yes, the 140 mm Vardar fans will still blow more air through the same airflow restriction than the 120 mm Vardar fans will at the same fan speed and fan noise but comparing the exact numbers from my graphs will not do much as the airflow restriction they are facing is ever so slightly different in practice.


Ah, I see what you mean. I wasn't really giving exact numbers (hence the ~), but I didn't think about QC variances from rad to rad. The same can also be said about the fans, though. Some fans spin a bit faster than others although they are the same model, and that can slightly change airflow and noise performance. So, I guess comparing different units can be difficult, and if you start playing with, say 3% margins, then the performance deltas start to blur a bit from unit to unit even more.

I'm really thinking about this 280 because I'm wanting to know how much of a difference between it and the 360 will be. The 360 and the 280 are basically the same size when you account for the fact that the 280 has a thicker core, but the 360 has the added airflow of a third fan. On the other hand, the 140s blow more air than the 120s through similarly specced rads, but the 280's rad is more restrictive because of the extra thickness of the core (though it won't be that much more restrictive because it's 16fpi vs 19fpi on the 360, or so it should be). Plus, the 280 will be quieter because of 2 fans vs 3, and I believe it uses a slightly better pump than the 360. My guess is that it'll perform close enough while being quieter


----------



## Dschijn

Oh no!









Today I noticed that my Predator Expansion was loosing water. Realized that the "out" port of the pump/res combo was leaking. I retested with different fittings, but had no luck.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Oh no!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I noticed that my Predator Expansion was loosing water. Realized that the "out" port of the pump/res combo was leaking. I retested with different fittings, but had no luck.


You have a picture of the leak?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> You have a picture of the leak?


Going to make a picture today after work. It was little drops coming out every few seconds.


----------



## SlammiN

Got a second pump and a 480 rad QDC on to my predator 360, next for the GPU block


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> You have a picture of the leak?


Here is the leak:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlammiN*
> 
> Got a second pump and a 480 rad QDC on to my predator 360, next for the GPU block


Nice!
Going for a white LED build myself in the near future. Also got all the parts for a 360 expansion. Which pump/res did you get?


----------



## SlammiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Here is the leak:
> 
> Nice!
> Going for a white LED build myself in the near future. Also got all the parts for a 360 expansion. Which pump/res did you get?


The SPC-60 MX, I was shown in this thread that its very similar to the pump on the 360 on this diagram:


----------



## Dschijn

Ah ok, yeah got the same one in the pump/res combo


----------



## WhiteWulfe

So now that there is the msi anniversary edition.... Are we going to see gpu only offerings for the Predator as well?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Here is the leak:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> Going for a white LED build myself in the near future. Also got all the parts for a 360 expansion. Which pump/res did you get?


What a bugger









Which specific pump/res is it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> So now that there is the msi anniversary edition.... Are we going to see gpu only offerings for the Predator as well?


No plans for a gpu only solution. The MSI unit is a limited run for their 30th anniversary.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> What a bugger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which specific pump/res is it?
> No plans for a gpu only solution. The MSI unit is a limited run for their 30th anniversary.


EK-XRES 100 SPC-60 MX PWM (incl. pump)

My request still has "Pending Approval". Let's hope...


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> EK-XRES 100 SPC-60 MX PWM (incl. pump)
> 
> My request still has "Pending Approval". Let's hope...


It must be a defect in the machining of the IN port. If it would have been a fitting o-ring failure, the fitting switch would have solved this.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> No plans for a gpu only solution. The MSI unit is a limited run for their 30th anniversary.


Such a pity, as a LOT of people have been asking for such alongside an additional radiator add-on, and doubly so because the company is willing to do precisely that for a limited edition card but forces their customers into buying a Preadtor and then voiding their warranty on it if they want a gpu only solution with a built in pump (due to either wanting a tidy setup, or just not having the room for a standalone pump in their case, etc).....


----------



## yusuket520

Hi all.

I expanded my loop with a CE140 and I did a AIDA64 Extreme stress test on my 5820k @4.5GHz and 2 GTX 1080 at 2150. After 10 minutes of stress test my cpu is 58C, top 1080 at 50C and bottom 1080 at 58C.

Is it normal that the bottom card is hotter then the top card?


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusuket520*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> I expanded my loop with a CE140 and I did a AIDA64 Extreme stress test on my 5820k @4.5GHz and 2 GTX 1080 at 2150. After 10 minutes of stress test my cpu is 58C, top 1080 at 50C and bottom 1080 at 58C.
> 
> Is it normal that the bottom card is hotter then the top card?


It is when they're in the same loop. With air cooling, it's generally the top card that gets the excess heat. It looks like you are feeding the second card from the first. In that case it would usually be within 3 degrees C, give or take. It's possible to get them into equilibrium, but it can take some time.

As far as your specific situation, it is closer to the power supply, which can throw off a little bit of extra heat, and you have QDCs on both ends, which add restriction into your loop, to a certain degree. It is probably most likely, however, that you have some bubbles at the entry point in your block slowing the flow. I've seen that with the EK blocks, but more so when you have a serial bridge connecting them together, which is not the case here. Doesn't mean it can't happen in either case.

Tilting the case back and forth, ramping the pump speed up and down can usually help to work the air out of there, if that's what is hampering your temps.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It must be a defect in the machining of the IN port. If it would have been a fitting o-ring failure, the fitting switch would have solved this.


Any idea how long the request will take? Already pending for 2 days and I want to start building soon ^^
#notrushingjustasking
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusuket520*
> 
> I expanded my loop with a CE140 and I did a AIDA64 Extreme stress test on my 5820k @4.5GHz and 2 GTX 1080 at 2150. After 10 minutes of stress test my cpu is 58C, top 1080 at 50C and bottom 1080 at 58C.
> 
> Is it normal that the bottom card is hotter then the top card?


The bootom card is 2nd in the loop and will get the full blast from the 1st card, but 8°K difference seems a lot to me.
Maybe the 2nd cooler doesn't "sit" right?


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusuket520*
> 
> I expanded my loop with a CE140 and I did a AIDA64 Extreme stress test on my 5820k @4.5GHz and 2 GTX 1080 at 2150. After 10 minutes of stress test my cpu is 58C, top 1080 at 50C and bottom 1080 at 58C.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it normal that the bottom card is hotter then the top card?
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom card is 2nd in the loop and will get the full blast from the 1st card, but 8°K difference seems a lot to me.
> Maybe the 2nd cooler doesn't "sit" right?
Click to expand...

The pump should be moving the liquid through at a pace that limits the effect. In other words, unless the pump were running too slowly, or there were major restrictions, the temperature of the loop is going to be pretty even at any point within.

If that were not the case, location of components would matter. Yet, everyone tends to say that the only placement that matters is the location of the reservoir relative to the pump (above it.) What you would find is that putting a radiator in between the GPUs wouldn't effect temps much more than a margin of error.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> The pump should be moving the liquid through at a pace that limits the effect. In other words, unless the pump were running too slowly, or there were major restrictions, the temperature of the loop is going to be pretty even at any point within.
> 
> If that were not the case, location of components would matter. Yet, everyone tends to say that the only placement that matters is the location of the reservoir relative to the pump (above it.) What you would find is that putting a radiator in between the GPUs wouldn't effect temps much more than a margin of error.


yes but add air in the loop to the mix and it can be vastly different...i filled my loop last night and was getting wildly varying temperatures on cpu...turns out i had a sneaky air bubble in the cpu block...its going to take a long time to fully bleed the air out because my res is lower than one pump and almost the lowest point in my loop but i have more room around the gpus this way


----------



## yusuket520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> The bootom card is 2nd in the loop and will get the full blast from the 1st card, but 8°K difference seems a lot to me.
> Maybe the 2nd cooler doesn't "sit" right?


The 2nd cooler is sitting pretty right though, just that the cpu and gpu2 always have the same temp. do you think is too much restriction for the pump, should I get another pump and red combo or a terminal bridge between the cards like parallel flow?


----------



## yusuket520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusuket520*
> 
> The 2nd cooler is sitting pretty right though, just that the cpu and gpu2 always have the same temp. do you think is too much restriction for the pump, should I get another pump and red combo or a terminal bridge between the cards like parallel flow?


Also I am only using the 3 ek fan, will push and pull makes any difference?


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> The pump should be moving the liquid through at a pace that limits the effect. In other words, unless the pump were running too slowly, or there were major restrictions, the temperature of the loop is going to be pretty even at any point within.
> 
> If that were not the case, location of components would matter. Yet, everyone tends to say that the only placement that matters is the location of the reservoir relative to the pump (above it.) What you would find is that putting a radiator in between the GPUs wouldn't effect temps much more than a margin of error.
> 
> 
> 
> yes but add air in the loop to the mix and it can be vastly different...i filled my loop last night and was getting wildly varying temperatures on cpu...turns out i had a sneaky air bubble in the cpu block...its going to take a long time to fully bleed the air out because my res is lower than one pump and almost the lowest point in my loop but i have more room around the gpus this way
Click to expand...

That's what I said in my previous comment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusuket520*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yusuket520*
> 
> The 2nd cooler is sitting pretty right though, just that the cpu and gpu2 always have the same temp. do you think is too much restriction for the pump, should I get another pump and red combo or a terminal bridge between the cards like parallel flow?
> 
> 
> 
> Also I am only using the 3 ek fan, will push and pull makes any difference?
Click to expand...

Not when you have an 8 degree difference between the first and second GPU, the delta is still going to be there. It might go down a tiny bit for both but, it's not going to work the air bubbles out of there, reseat the block for you, etc.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Such a pity, as a LOT of people have been asking for such alongside an additional radiator add-on, and doubly so because the company is willing to do precisely that for a limited edition card but forces their customers into buying a Preadtor and then voiding their warranty on it if they want a gpu only solution with a built in pump (due to either wanting a tidy setup, or just not having the room for a standalone pump in their case, etc).....


How is removing the cpu block on a predator going to void the warranty?


----------



## yusuket520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> The pump should be moving the liquid through at a pace that limits the effect. In other words, unless the pump were running too slowly, or there were major restrictions, the temperature of the loop is going to be pretty even at any point within.
> 
> If that were not the case, location of components would matter. Yet, everyone tends to say that the only placement that matters is the location of the reservoir relative to the pump (above it.) What you would find is that putting a radiator in between the GPUs wouldn't effect temps much more than a margin of error.


I forgot to mention I am using 2 different card to SLi, the top card is founders 1080 and the bottom card is a Gigabyte G1 1080, before I went with SLi I am using the G1 and the CPU block onto the predator 360 I am getting 52C on the G1 GPU, Will that be the case because they have different power delivery system so the G1 is running hotter even though it is not the master GPU?


----------



## MrBrillio

Have you seen the price cut of the Predator 360?
I've paid 299 Euro just a month ago and now it's only 229€..it's not fair EK


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBrillio*
> 
> Have you seen the price cut of the Predator 360?
> I've paid 299 Euro just a month ago and now it's only 229€..it's not fair EK


Yeah, the drop is massive. Guess that came with all the new released/upcoming "premium" AIOs.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Any idea how long the request will take? Already pending for 2 days and I want to start building soon ^^
> #notrushingjustasking


It's usually quick.

If you don't get any replies today, let me know.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> How is removing the cpu block on a predator going to void the warranty?


CPU block removal would count as modification, which tends to throw the warranty out the window. You also lose the benefit of low to no maintenance for several years from buying a closed loop.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It's usually quick.
> 
> If you don't get any replies today, let me know.


Thanks, just got a replacement bottom approved. Hope I can replace the bottom easily. ^^


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Thanks, just got a replacement bottom approved. Hope I can replace the bottom easily. ^^


Cool!

It's easy to replace. You can see an "exploded" view of your pump/res in the first image of the instruction sheet of the pump/res

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109843246.pdf

You'll need a Torx T8 driver to remove the longer screws. I just don't know if we provide you with one.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Cool!
> 
> It's easy to replace. You can see an "exploded" view of your pump/res in the first image of the instruction sheet of the pump/res
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109843246.pdf
> 
> You'll need a Torx T8 driver to remove the longer screws. I just don't know if we provide you with one.


Perfect, thanks for the link.
I think I should have one of these!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> CPU block removal would count as modification, which tends to throw the warranty out the window. You also lose the benefit of low to no maintenance for several years from buying a closed loop.


it also defeats one of the selling points which is future expansion....but lines must be drawn somewhere


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> CPU block removal would count as modification, which tends to throw the warranty out the window. You also lose the benefit of low to no maintenance for several years from buying a closed loop.


I suppose it's possible but seeing as this is marketedas an expandable system, I don't see removing the block as the modification they're talking about. I absolutely could be wrong though.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Predator 240 and Predator 360 will now be accompanied by the Predator 140 and Predator 280 models, avaliable for pre-order. Check out the price tags for the existing 120mm Predators too! https://www.ekwb.com/shop/


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> How is removing the cpu block on a predator going to void the warranty?
> 
> 
> 
> CPU block removal would count as modification, which tends to throw the warranty out the window. You also lose the benefit of low to no maintenance for several years from buying a closed loop.
Click to expand...

I have to respectfully disagree. As long as the unit isn't damaged, there's nothing that voids the warranty if you use another EK CPU block or remove it from the loop. As stated, you lose the leak free guarantee, but you can remove the block for cleaning, replace it with another EK block such as a Supremacy (provided you put the old block back on if you have to file a warranty claim,) or eXpand out to other EK gear such as a reservoir.

Obviously they're providing pre-filled GPU blocks as an option with the QDC enabled version of the Predator, but there's nothing that "voids the warranty" simply by using other EK gear with the Predator. There's no way they can show you weren't using the MX CPU block if you put the thing back on before filing a warranty claim.

"This product is All-In-One eXpandable CPU liquid cooling solution. Disassembling it and combining with parts, *other than EK Water Blocks products*, may lead to warranty loss."

"It is recommended to use only genuine EK Water Blocks liquid cooling gear, parts and add-ons to prevent any performance, compatibility and warranty issues."

"Liquid cooling parts may be disassembled for cleaning purposes on an occasional basis. *Your warranty is not voided on disassembly of the water block but the customer loses the EK leak-free guarantee which comes with a factory tested Component.* And old, but soft toothbrush is an excellent cleaning tool!"

"When cleaning nickel plated copper it is forbidden to use any aggressive chemicals (neither vinegar) or rough materials as you may damage the plating and thus void the warranty."

"Using aggressive chemicals will surely void your warranty!


----------



## jbach

So just installed the Predator 360 to cool ONLY my cpu for the time being, an Intel i7 6900k.

Haven't done any real testing yet but after a couple hours in idle the CPU temp seems to hover around 37 Celsius with just a mild auto overclock using the Tweaker settings
Isn't that temp a bit high for idle?


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbach*
> 
> So just installed the Predator 360 to cool ONLY my cpu for the time being, an Intel i7 6900k.
> 
> Haven't done any real testing yet but after a couple hours in idle the CPU temp seems to hover around 37 Celsius with just a mild auto overclock using the Tweaker settings
> Isn't that temp a bit high for idle?


That depends on ambient. Any overclock is generally speaking going to increase idle temps. Baseline it with no overclock. Measure the ambient (room) temperature. Figure the Delta-T from there.

Also, try setting power profile in Windows to Balanced when baselining it with no overclock (including DDR4 at no higher than 2400 MHz (provided it's running at 1.2V at that temp.)
Measure secondary baseline with power profile set to High Performance.

If you just installed it, there can be some air bubbles stuck in there, but they should eventually work their way back to the reservoir in the Predator. Not that there's really anywhere for it to go, but you can uncap the top of the radiator if you have it positioned properly (don't uncap on the vertical side, obviously!) just to let the air out, if it's in there.

Make sure you installed in a supported position (not upside down at the bottom of a case. I doubt that's the case since it's the 360, but one can never be too certain.

Finally, make sure you have good contact between the base of the CPU block and the heat spreader, and that you're not using too much TIM. If it is coming out any side, you used too much.


----------



## nyk20z3

What is the exact color of the stock predator fittings ?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> What is the exact color of the stock predator fittings ?


Nickel


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> What is the exact color of the stock predator fittings ?


It is exactly this https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-acf-fitting-10-16mm-nickel


----------



## caenlen

Can you order the AIO Predator for not only a CPU, but also a GPU like the Zotac GTX 1080 ArcticStorm that comes with a pre-made block already installed?

Would be neat to do a simple AIO build just each the CPU and GPU have their own Predator, what is that like $400... about same price doing a custom loop, with less hassle and mess.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Can you order the AIO Predator for not only a CPU, but also a GPU like the Zotac GTX 1080 ArcticStorm that comes with a pre-made block already installed?
> 
> Would be neat to do a simple AIO build just each the CPU and GPU have their own Predator, what is that like $400... about same price doing a custom loop, with less hassle and mess.


I have yet to see an AIO that has both the CPU and GPU blocks on it. In fact I don't think that would be possible because of the various sizes of cases and MB's and where the graphics card may be located, not to mention there is no "one block fits all" for GPUs. There are more types of different GPUs that all require different block set ups than there are CPU sockets.....


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I have yet to see an AIO that has both the CPU and GPU blocks on it. In fact I don't think that would be possible because of the various sizes of cases and MB's and where the graphics card may be located, not to mention there is no "one block fits all" for GPUs. There are more types of different GPUs that all require different block set ups than there are CPU sockets.....




ID-Cooling Hunter Duet

Also, universal GPU blocks are a thing. The one above uses a CPU cooler on a bracket, which is also a very popular cooling solution for GPUs.


----------



## wot

Any discount code for EK shop? I'm about to order the 240 version for my test bench


----------



## Menta

Does the pumps on these EK AIO´S models make much noise ? I have Corsair 110I GT with Noctua fans, silent only the pump makes some noise like motor noise but faint is it worth it so "side grade" ?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Can you order the AIO Predator for not only a CPU, but also a GPU like the Zotac GTX 1080 ArcticStorm that comes with a pre-made block already installed?
> 
> Would be neat to do a simple AIO build just each the CPU and GPU have their own Predator, what is that like $400... about same price doing a custom loop, with less hassle and mess.


Unfortunately the Zotac isn't prefilled, which would cause some difficult refill.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Does the pumps on these EK AIO´S models make much noise ? I have Corsair 110I GT with Noctua fans, silent only the pump makes some noise like motor noise but faint is it worth it so "side grade" ?


My pump at 25% is almost inaudible!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 
> 
> ID-Cooling Hunter Duet
> 
> Also, universal GPU blocks are a thing. The one above uses a CPU cooler on a bracket, which is also a very popular cooling solution for GPUs.


Is it effective? If this is actually a thing then how come no one else has done it yet?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Is it effective? If this is actually a thing then how come no one else has done it yet?


They have. A lot of pre-built computers used a similar solution years ago. It's definitely viable but the pump needs to be stronger and most companies would rather sell two products for more than one.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Can you order the AIO Predator for not only a CPU, but also a GPU like the Zotac GTX 1080 ArcticStorm that comes with a pre-made block already installed?
> 
> Would be neat to do a simple AIO build just each the CPU and GPU have their own Predator, what is that like $400... about same price doing a custom loop, with less hassle and mess.


 I ordered a second 360, disconnected the cup block and installed the male side of the QDC on the other side of the tubing. Took the coolant that I caught in a cup and poured it back in. Minimal air bleeding at best. Using it too cool my Dual FuryX's which I got prefilled blocks from EKWB.


----------



## kx11

so now the water is getting thinner , what should i do to re-fill it ?? drain it 1st ??










do you guys recommend re-filling it completely or leaving a space for air ?!!


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> do you guys recommend re-filling it completely or leaving a space for air ?!!


If there is no leak you can simply fill it up again.


----------



## TK421

anyone know where is the cheapest place to buy a predator 360?

I don't think microcenter will pricematch with EK... they have it listed at 240 with 9% that so that would be 262 usd

EKWB has much lower price, but the shipping isn't free (219+27.75) 246.75usd


----------



## MrBrillio

Hi guys! Anyone knows where to buy QDC fittings or something similar? I've found the Koolance ones, but I'm not sure that they works well like the EK's ones.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBrillio*
> 
> Hi guys! Anyone knows where to buy QDC fittings or something similar? I've found the Koolance ones, but I'm not sure that they works well like the EK's ones.


Google the QDCs:
NS4D22006
NS4D17006


----------



## MrBrillio

Thanks! :*

Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A3003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nilla09

Hello everyone. Good to be back here, but not for this reason. I've been having multiple issues with my predator 360 rev 1.1. It all started when my computer just randomly shut down, I checked to see if my voltage was okay, then I checked to see if the pump was running. It didn't seem like it so I plugged it to a fan header and it started running, heard the liquid moving around. I thought temps we're okay now but I was still getting really high temps (40c Idle, 65c-70c gaming) so I decided to reapply thermal paste and see if I'll be back to normal, the temps were the same. I made the fan and pump run at 100% to see if that'll lower it down, but still getting ridiculously high temps I even reached 100c at one point and freaked out.

The pump seems like it's working but I've already reapplied thermal paste a few times, and even re-mounted the cpu block pillars, but It's not at the same temps even my 1st predator 360 was at. So I'm kind of lost. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SlammiN

Finished my Predator expansion


----------



## sirtechalot

hey guys,

I got a faulty predator 240. when I want to start my pc after a couple of hours, the pump is running dry. If I knock against the pump, the water is moving again. I contacted EKWB support and they said I have to RMA it. Do you think it is a faulty pump or is there maybe not enough water inside? ^^ So maybe I will return it in the next days.. If I order a new predator 240, to keep my system running and I get my other predator back after some days, is it useful to run two separate loops with them? I run an i7 6800K and an Asus GTX 1080 Strix slightly oc'ed. thx =)


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirtechalot*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> I got a faulty predator 240. when I want to start my pc after a couple of hours, the pump is running dry. If I knock against the pump, the water is moving again. I contacted EKWB support and they said I have to RMA it. Do you think it is a faulty pump or is there maybe not enough water inside? ^^ So maybe I will return it in the next days.. If I order a new predator 240, to keep my system running and I get my other predator back after some days, is it useful to run two separate loops with them? I run an i7 6800K and an Asus GTX 1080 Strix slightly oc'ed. thx =)


Did by any chance get air inside the loop? Maybe try and open the top fillport and peak if coolant is low. If yes, top it up with distilled water.


----------



## nyk20z3

Adding a gigabyte extreme gaming 980 ti to the predator 240 loop that also has a 6700k in it, i will follow up with temps.


----------



## nyk20z3

Can i refill the predator just using the bottom drain port ?


----------



## sirtechalot

Found the solution for my problem.. I am using the predator in the front of my case as intake, so weeks ago I turned around the fans and did a push pull config. I tried my best for a clean cable routing and zip tied all the fan cables to the unit. Also the pump connection and there was the problem.. the zip tie caused a loose connection. Funny that everytime I knocked on the pump, it was working again.. ^^ Now the predator is working normally.


----------



## MrBrillio

Yesterday I've notice something strange on my full cover prefilled for my 1080, there was something like oil around one of the big screews placed on the block where there are the 2 tube... It's a leaking or what? I've bought the full cover with my predator 2 months ago... Maybe it's better to open an rma with EK.

Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A3003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Can i refill the predator just using the bottom drain port ?


Take a look at the manual, page 15-16: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109863350.pdf
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirtechalot*
> 
> Found the solution for my problem.. I am using the predator in the front of my case as intake, so weeks ago I turned around the fans and did a push pull config. I tried my best for a clean cable routing and zip tied all the fan cables to the unit. Also the pump connection and there was the problem.. the zip tie caused a loose connection. Funny that everytime I knocked on the pump, it was working again.. ^^ Now the predator is working normally.


Like in the old days... always the cable ^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBrillio*
> 
> Yesterday I've notice something strange on my full cover prefilled for my 1080, there was something like oil around one of the big screews placed on the block where there are the 2 tube... It's a leaking or what? I've bought the full cover with my predator 2 months ago... Maybe it's better to open an rma with EK.


Sure it is good to get in touch with EK, best with pictures!
Some blocks have some oil leftovers from screws, but you seem to have the problem with a fitting?!


----------



## MrBrillio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Sure it is good to get in touch with EK, best with pictures!
> Some blocks have some oil leftovers from screws, but you seem to have the problem with a fitting?!


Nope, it's around that "screw".
I've already clean it 2 times, but in 24 hrs it comes out....I don't know if it's the coolant or not









http://postimg.org/image/vtq238yqr/


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBrillio*
> 
> Yesterday I've notice something strange on my full cover prefilled for my 1080, there was something like oil around one of the big screews placed on the block where there are the 2 tube... It's a leaking or what? I've bought the full cover with my predator 2 months ago... Maybe it's better to open an rma with EK.
> 
> Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A3003 utilizzando Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBrillio*
> 
> Nope, it's around that "screw".
> I've already clean it 2 times, but in 24 hrs it comes out....I don't know if it's the coolant or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/vtq238yqr/


Oh it's around the stop plug on the backside! Did you try to tight it a bit to be sure it's not a bit loose?

If you tried it already and still leak, open a ticket on our website and we'll send you a replacement stop plug.


----------



## MrBrillio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Oh it's around the stop plug on the backside! Did you try to tight it a bit to be sure it's not a bit loose?
> If you tried it already and still leak, open a ticket on our website and we'll send you a replacement stop plug.


Yes Akira I've tried some days ago, and yesterday evening too. But I'm worried to ruin it.
This morning I've opened a ticket with EK..so I've to empy the waterblock to change it? Or I can swap the plug without any extra operation? Because if I'm not wrong EK sent me one extra plug with the 1080's waterblock...or it was with the predator?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBrillio*
> 
> Yes Akira I've tried some days ago, and yesterday evening too. But I'm worried to ruin it.
> This morning I've opened a ticket with EK..so I've to empy the waterblock to change it? Or I can swap the plug without any extra operation? Because if I'm not wrong EK sent me one extra plug with the 1080's waterblock...or it was with the predator?


Probably came with the block.

I suppose it's possible to just replace the stop plug but you'll have to disconnect the gpu block from the predator.


----------



## MrBrillio

I've checked and no.. I've Got no replace for that plug. Now I'm waiting till the liquid come out a little because EK asked me a photo of the problem.

Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A3003 utilizzando Tapatalk

EDIT: Here's the smudge guys. I've already sent the photo to the EK customer care.


----------



## nyk20z3

I drained the predator last night and there was a decent amount of flux or machining material in the coolant but no big deal. So i added a monoblock and 980 ti to the loop then refilled it with evo clear using the drain port located next to the fan hub. My temps are all in check with the gpu around 50-55c max under load but after optimization and better ambients the temps will drop some.

The issue is i hear a loud flushing or trickiling sound coming from the unit, i ran the unit twice for 10 minutes with the drain port open to let bubbles out. I will put more heat in the lòop today and attempt to add more coolant but from experience can this be an air bubble or lack of coolant issue?, and the blocks are full acetel so i cant see bubbles if they where there.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> The issue is i hear a loud flushing or trickiling sound coming from the unit, i ran the unit twice for 10 minutes with the drain port open to let bubbles out. I will put more heat in the lòop today and attempt to add more coolant but from experience can this be an air bubble or lack of coolant issue?, and the blocks are full acetel so i cant see bubbles if they where there.


That is normal when doing a refill. It can take hours to get most of the air out of the system! The flushing noise comes from the pump sucking in air and that happens especially when you let the pump run at high speeds. I can only let my Predator pump run at anything faster than 75% if there is close to no air in the system.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> That is normal when doing a refill. It can take hours to get most of the air out of the system! The flushing noise comes from the pump sucking in air and that happens especially when you let the pump run at high speeds. I can only let my Predator pump run at anything faster than 75% if there is close to no air in the system.


Yeah I got the same thing. If hear that swooshing sound when the pump ramps up. Also got it a bit when I initially bled the loop. Tilting back and forth would cause the rushing water noise.

It took a fair bit of time to get rid of most if not all the air in mine. Lot of tilting the case on all axes.

Finally started to see the big offenders flow through the loop and watched the res drop a bit.

Not particularly looking forward to doing it again. PITA


----------



## nyk20z3

Just waiting on custom cables from icemodz then the build will be complete, ignore the mess =/

I had matte black ffittings but chose to go nickel this time for a little more pop....


----------



## Jyve

So I was perusing the predator manual and stumbled across something I missed before.

In the section talking about expansion there's a 'note' that says something to the effect of it is recommended to run the pump at full speed when adding an additional water block.

I never thought about it but after reading it I guess it does make sense. I'm currently still running the whole unit on pwm. I wouldn't call my fan curve aggressive but it is bumped up a bit from normal. Something like 37.5% from idle to 40c. Then ramping up from there,keeping percentage and temp pretty close to the same number.

I don't have any real temp problems under gaming loads. If you don't recall, I'm currently running a 4690k @ 4.4ghz/1.25v and a 980ti @ 1480mhz/+87mv (in AB). This is all on a single 240(yes I know a single 240 isn't ideal for both cpu and gpu, but it's fine). Maybe Akira can chime in here. Think I should go ahead and seperate the fans from the hub and run the pump higher? Maybe not 100% but enough to compensate for the added restriction of the gpu block, to keep the flow rate better balanced?

TLDR: manual says run the pump at full power when adding a second block. Should I?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Just waiting on custom cables from icemodz then the build will be complete, ignore the mess =/
> 
> I had matte black ffittings but chose to go nickel this time for a little more pop....


As much as I like matte black fittings, you made the right call. The nickel fits well with the zmt tubing. Nice rig.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> TLDR: manual says run the pump at full power when adding a second block. Should I?


The Predator pump is a bit of an overkill and will provide good cooling even at low speeds. I am running the pump at max. 60% in load situations.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> The Predator pump is a bit of an overkill and will provide good cooling even at low speeds. I am running the pump at max. 60% in load situations.


Yeah. That's what I figured. Again, no real temp issues. Maybe if/when I get a 2nd rad I'll bump it up a bit.


----------



## TeKiZeRo

Hi all,
I just got my Predator 360 today. Amazing quality and has a lot of heft to it!

I am trying to change out the tubing from 3/8" & 5/8" to 3/8" & 1/2". However, it seems like the fitting that comes already attached to the radiator is different than the one on the CPU block. The thread on the radiator fitting is a little shorter than the CPU block fitting, so I am wondering if it is OK to use a regular fitting instead? If you look at the picture below, you can see what I am talking about. I am basically asking if I can use the longer thread version (left)? Or do I have to find a short thread fitting? Not sure what those are called. The inlet portion of the radiator seems shallow, so I wasn't sure if the longer thread compression fitting would fit.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## 0ppositeLock

Hey guys. Trying to trouble shoot my setup. I think my temps are no good.

360 Predator cooling:

- 4690K @ 4.4
- G1 GTX 1080 @ +100 core +100%voltage +8% power
- Pump @ 3000rpm
- Push/Pull @ 850rpm
- Define S - Front mount radiator.

Idle:

- 31c (GPU)
- 31c (CPU)

GTA 5 almost max. 3840x1620 after 20min.

w/Fans @ 850rpm

- 57c (GPU)
- 66c (CPU)

w/Fans @ 1800rpm

- 51c (GPU)
- 58c (CPU)

vs Old Setup (NH-D14, G10w/H75)

w/Fans @ 900rpm

- 53c (GPU)
- 67c (CPU)

w/Fans @ 1800rpm

- 44c (GPU)
- 59c (CPU)

- Re-seated both blocks 3 times. Appeared to be reasonable contact with thermal paste. Screws are tight. Don't want to apply more force.
- Some tiny air bubbles in the gpu block
- Small amounts of tiny debris in the gpu block
- Not much air noise from the system.
- Pump is quiet.

Any suggestions on what I could try?


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes. Delid your CPU. Your GPU should be hotter. But Haswell chips are known for running hot due to an inferior amount of adhesive applied to the IHS. As in too much adhesive, so it doesn't transfer heat well from the die to the IHS.









~Ceadder


----------



## 0ppositeLock

GPU should be hotter? or hotter than the CPU?

Not sure what you mean. There are some similar setups posted here that claim 40c w/fans full speed.

Surprised that little H75 cooled the GPU better than it is now.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeKiZeRo*
> 
> I am trying to change out the tubing from 3/8" & 5/8" to 3/8" & 1/2". However, it seems like the fitting that comes already attached to the radiator is different than the one on the CPU block. The thread on the radiator fitting is a little shorter than the CPU block fitting, so I am wondering if it is OK to use a regular fitting instead? If you look at the picture below, you can see what I am talking about. I am basically asking if I can use the longer thread version (left)? Or do I have to find a short thread fitting? Not sure what those are called. The inlet portion of the radiator seems shallow, so I wasn't sure if the longer thread compression fitting would fit.


I dont think that many people did take apart the Predator here, so you might wait for an EK official to answer it or ask EK directly.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ppositeLock*
> 
> Hey guys. Trying to trouble shoot my setup. I think my temps are no good.
> 
> 360 Predator cooling:
> 
> - 4690K @ 4.4
> - G1 GTX 1080 @ +100 core +100%voltage +8% power
> - Pump @ 3000rpm
> - Push/Pull @ 850rpm
> - Define S - Front mount radiator.
> 
> Idle:
> 
> - 31c (GPU)
> - 31c (CPU)
> 
> GTA 5 almost max. 3840x1620 after 20min.
> 
> w/Fans @ 850rpm
> 
> - 57c (GPU)
> - 66c (CPU)
> 
> w/Fans @ 1800rpm
> 
> - 51c (GPU)
> - 58c (CPU)


That sounds hot, indeed. Which fans are that? How warm is your ambient?

I had the 360 in the front of a Define S as well with Noctua NF-F12 in Push/Pull, but also 7mm rubber shrouds on each side. The GPU block was mounted with liquid metal thermal paste.
Running the fans at 1450rpm and the pump at 100% I got like 41°C (GPU) in TimeSpy (unlocked power target and 2150MHz core clock). Could you test that as well?
In games and fans at about 800rpm I saw the temperatures go above 50°C.
You must keep in mind that you got a Haswell CPU (also called Heatwell) that will bring a LOT of heat into the loop in CPU demanding games like GTA V. Delidding could really be an option


----------



## TeKiZeRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> I dont think that many people did take apart the Predator here, so you might wait for an EK official to answer it or ask EK directly.


Yeah, I sent them an e-mail too. Just posted here in case anyone else has done it







.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeKiZeRo*
> 
> Yeah, I sent them an e-mail too. Just posted here in case anyone else has done it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Did you try a fitting with a longer thread on the rad already? If it fit, you should be good. The lenght of the thread is not important for the safety/tightness of the fitting.


----------



## TeKiZeRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Did you try a fitting with a longer thread on the rad already? If it fit, you should be good. The lenght of the thread is not important for the safety/tightness of the fitting.


I have not yet. If you remove the "inlet" fitting, you can see the radiator directly behind the opening, so I am afraid the longer thread might push against it. Just want to confirm there is no purpose behind the shorter thread length







.


----------



## 0ppositeLock

Fans are the Vardar's + Thypoon's and a Noctua

Fans at 100% seem to make very little difference. The longer you load the system, the closer it gets to low fan speed temps.

Ambient is 26c today. Testing during the week was 20c.

I see the point about the CPU heat in the loop. Didn't think it be that bad.

I don't have Timespy, but have never seen temps anywhere near 41c for loads during GTA, Doom, BF4. Just played 10min of Doom. 58c GPU, 61C CPU.

Your temps are much better. Too big of a difference. Something is not right.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> I dont think that many people did take apart the Predator here, so you might wait for an EK official to answer it or ask EK directly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds hot, indeed. Which fans are that? How warm is your ambient?
> 
> I had the 360 in the front of a Define S as well with Noctua NF-F12 in Push/Pull, but also 7mm rubber shrouds on each side. The GPU block was mounted with liquid metal thermal paste.
> Running the fans at 1450rpm and the pump at 100% I got like 41°C (GPU) in TimeSpy (unlocked power target and 2150MHz core clock). Could you test that as well?
> In games and fans at about 800rpm I saw the temperatures go above 50°C.
> You must keep in mind that you got a Haswell CPU (also called Heatwell) that will bring a LOT of heat into the loop in CPU demanding games like GTA V. Delidding could really be an option


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ppositeLock*
> 
> Your temps are much better. Too big of a difference. Something is not right.


Please test fans at 1400-1500rpm, pump at 100% abd run TimeSpy Benchmark.


----------



## 0ppositeLock

Ran Timespy Bench.

- Pump @ 3000rpm.
- Fans @ 1400rpm.

- 49c GPU.
- 40c - 50c CPU during the graphics test. 59C during CPU test.


----------



## Dschijn

Well, they are definetly higher than in my test, but I used liquid metal thermal paste, which already gave me 3-4°C better results. Considering that, you are just 5°C away from my results with EK TIM. Could be that the cooler for the G1 performs a bit worse than the one for the FE 1080s.


----------



## MrBrillio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Well, they are definetly higher than in my test, but I used liquid metal thermal paste, which already gave me 3-4°C better results. Considering that, you are just 5°C away from my results with EK TIM. Could be that the cooler for the G1 performs a bit worse than the one for the FE 1080s.


Do you have the same case guys? Because with mine (Enthoo Evolv) closed, my temps are 55\57 with the [email protected] and 45/50 with my [email protected] if I remove the front pannel my temps go down to High 40's for both. And I've Got the predator in push/pull with 6 vardars, going up to 1800. Next week I've to drain the Gpu waterblock to change the plug.. And maybe with the refill of the loop I can eliminate some air that can runs my loop hotter. But I think that the airflow of the case it's very important for the temperatures... So maybe he has a case with a bad airflow like mine.

Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A3003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBrillio*
> 
> Do you have the same case guys?


Yes, the Define S. And both with a Push/Pull configuration in the front.


----------



## MrBrillio

Ah ok ahahaha








Next week I'm going in sli with a ftw.. But for the moment I won't add to the loop, first I have to create the add on like you did with a pump and another radiator... Maybe a 240PE, but I'm having some difficult to find the QDC here in Italy.

Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A3003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeKiZeRo*
> 
> Hi all,
> I just got my Predator 360 today. Amazing quality and has a lot of heft to it!
> 
> I am trying to change out the tubing from 3/8" & 5/8" to 3/8" & 1/2". However, it seems like the fitting that comes already attached to the radiator is different than the one on the CPU block. The thread on the radiator fitting is a little shorter than the CPU block fitting, so I am wondering if it is OK to use a regular fitting instead? If you look at the picture below, you can see what I am talking about. I am basically asking if I can use the longer thread version (left)? Or do I have to find a short thread fitting? Not sure what those are called. The inlet portion of the radiator seems shallow, so I wasn't sure if the longer thread compression fitting would fit.
> 
> Thank you for your help!


One of those fittings is the rotary fitting on the Predator. I'm not entirely sure if that's why the threading is different but it could be.

@oppositelock Did I read correctly that you have 3 different brands of fans? The included vardars, a couple GTs as well as a noctua? That could be part of the problem. Even if they're running at the same rpm, all fans (yes even the GTs and vardars) have different characteristics. Also, what's the voltage at on the cpu? I'm running in the mid to high 50s on my 4690k and 980ti on a single 240. Both pretty heavily overclocked.


----------



## TeKiZeRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> One of those fittings is the rotary fitting on the Predator. I'm not entirely sure if that's why the threading is different but it could be.
> .


The threading is the same, just the length of the thread is shorter. I couldn't find the rotary fitting on EK's website. Do you know if they sell it?


----------



## Jyve

Actually they don't. I couldn't get mine off when expanding mine. I also asked about it here and one of the EK guys said it wasn't for sale retail. All they currently carried where rotary angled adapters.

Yeah. I understand the threading is the same. I just probably convey it wrong using that term. Shouldn't have said the threading was different.

I'm sorry. That's all I got. I'm sure one of the EK guys will pop in here mon or tue. I'm sure, it's just it being a rotary.


----------



## TeKiZeRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Actually they don't. I couldn't get mine off when expanding mine. I also asked about it here and one of the EK guys said it wasn't for sale retail. All they currently carried where rotary angled adapters.
> 
> Yeah. I understand the threading is the same. I just probably convey it wrong using that term. Shouldn't have said the threading was different.
> 
> I'm sorry. That's all I got. I'm sure one of the EK guys will pop in here mon or tue. I'm sure, it's just it being a rotary.


Thanks, I appreciate it. What did you end up doing since you couldn't expand it? I was able to pull the hoses off the rotary fittings it came with, but I am concerned if I put on the 3/8"/1/2" hoses I bought, it won't hold correctly even though the internal diameters match.


----------



## 0ppositeLock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Well, they are definetly higher than in my test, but I used liquid metal thermal paste, which already gave me 3-4°C better results. Considering that, you are just 5°C away from my results with EK TIM. Could be that the cooler for the G1 performs a bit worse than the one for the FE 1080s.


OK. So I am in the ballpark of acceptable temps. 50c for GPU only load is average performance, considering the high fans speeds and premium price. Or is the Heatwell idle too much for a 360 rad?

30min with GPU and CPU load I'm getting 60c and 70c.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Can the 360 kit cool a 4790k + a 1080 TI?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Can the 360 kit cool a 4790k + a 1080 TI?


Seeing as how that GPU is non existent as of today, no one can say for sure. If it is a 250 W TDP GPU, sure it can. Not like Pascal is gaining much with low GPU core temps anyway.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Seeing as how that GPU is non existent as of today, no one can say for sure. If it is a 250 W TDP GPU, sure it can. Not like Pascal is gaining much with low GPU core temps anyway.


Just been saving for that card for when it does come out. And i thought with lower temps the gpu wouldn't throttle much. Are you saying pascal doesn't need water cooling to keep the GPU boost from downclocking?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> @oppositelock Did I read correctly that you have 3 different brands of fans? The included vardars, a couple GTs as well as a noctua? That could be part of the problem. Even if they're running at the same rpm, all fans (yes even the GTs and vardars) have different characteristics. Also, what's the voltage at on the cpu? I'm running in the mid to high 50s on my 4690k and 980ti on a single 240. Both pretty heavily overclocked.


That is not true. I have like 4 different fan types in my system and my temps are average. The last time I ran the intel burn test on OC I hit a high of like 65, but then again my temps are about the same without an OC on my CPU......


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Just been saving for that card for when it does come out. And i thought with lower temps the gpu wouldn't throttle much. Are you saying pascal doesn't need water cooling to keep the GPU boost from downclocking?


GPU Boost 3.0 is always in a state of throttling, but the silicon lottery plays a big role there. You will gain maybe 1-2 clock bins (13 MHz each) at most, but even that is not guaranteed or necessarily stable. Without a BIOS that disables boost, it is impossible to say but so far there isn't a big role in core temps on overclocking once lower than 60 °C or so.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> GPU Boost 3.0 is always in a state of throttling, but the silicon lottery plays a big role there. You will gain maybe 1-2 clock bins (13 MHz each) at most, but even that is not guaranteed or necessarily stable. Without a BIOS that disables boost, it is impossible to say but so far there isn't a big role in core temps on overclocking once lower than 60 °C or so.


So its not worth it? Just get like an EVGA ftw edition and be happy with the air cooler?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> So its not worth it? Just get like an EVGA ftw edition and be happy with the air cooler?


You can always add in the GPU block via QDCs to the Predator, so yeah try out the stock cooler first and see if you are ok with it.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You can always add in the GPU block via QDCs to the Predator, so yeah try out the stock cooler first and see if you are ok with it.


Ok, well thanks for all your input and advice. I'll go the addon route i guess if the card is in the 80C range. I probably will be happy with a 2000mhz OC and if the air cooler keeps it close to that with temps under 80C i guess there's no need for water cooling, but if not 50-60c with higher OC would be nice.


----------



## 0ppositeLock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> @oppositelock Did I read correctly that you have 3 different brands of fans? The included vardars, a couple GTs as well as a noctua? That could be part of the problem. Even if they're running at the same rpm, all fans (yes even the GTs and vardars) have different characteristics. Also, what's the voltage at on the cpu? I'm running in the mid to high 50s on my 4690k and 980ti on a single 240. Both pretty heavily overclocked.


Vardars are pushing and GT's and NFp12 are pulling. Temps do improve from pushing to push/pull. Its not making things worse, but maybe not be ideal.

CPU is 4.4 @ 1.235V. 60c (GPU) and 70c (CPU) w/fans @ 900rpm.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ppositeLock*
> 
> Vardars are pushing and GT's and NFp12 are pulling. Temps do improve from pushing to push/pull. Its not making things worse, but maybe not be ideal.
> 
> CPU is 4.4 @ 1.235V. 60c (GPU) and 70c (CPU) w/fans @ 900rpm.


Those do seem high in comparison to my setup considering I'm running maxwell and you're on pascal. I'm running about 1300rpm up to about 50c (cpu) just 2 vardars.

I was able to expand mine I just cut the tube to size without removing the fitting.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeKiZeRo*
> 
> Hi all,
> I just got my Predator 360 today. Amazing quality and has a lot of heft to it!
> 
> I am trying to change out the tubing from 3/8" & 5/8" to 3/8" & 1/2". However, it seems like the fitting that comes already attached to the radiator is different than the one on the CPU block. The thread on the radiator fitting is a little shorter than the CPU block fitting, so I am wondering if it is OK to use a regular fitting instead? If you look at the picture below, you can see what I am talking about. I am basically asking if I can use the longer thread version (left)? Or do I have to find a short thread fitting? Not sure what those are called. The inlet portion of the radiator seems shallow, so I wasn't sure if the longer thread compression fitting would fit.
> 
> Thank you for your help!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You can use regular (aka non-rotary) fittings on the radiator without any issues. You will simply lose the rotary feature. The thread length difference won't affect anything.

Just a reminder that by downsizing the tubing to a 3/8"x1/2" you will have to change all your fittings and if you still want to use the QDC, you'll have to get tubing clamps that fit the 1/2" OD.


----------



## Dschijn

Switched to a be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 last week.


----------



## TeKiZeRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> You can use regular (aka non-rotary) fittings on the radiator without any issues. You will simply lose the rotary feature. The thread length difference won't affect anything.
> 
> Just a reminder that by downsizing the tubing to a 3/8"x1/2" you will have to change all your fittings and if you still want to use the QDC, you'll have to get tubing clamps that fit the 1/2" OD.


Thank you for the reply. When I tried to put a non-rotary EK fitting on the "inlet" side, it would not screw all the way in. There's a radiator fin directly behind the opening so I think it's touching. I didn't put much pressure on to try to screw it in further though.

If I put the 3/8x1/2 tubing on the stock rotary fitting will it be a problem?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeKiZeRo*
> 
> Thank you for the reply. When I tried to put a non-rotary EK fitting on the "inlet" side, it would not screw all the way in. There's a radiator fin directly behind the opening so I think it's touching. I didn't put much pressure on to try to screw it in further though.
> 
> If I put the 3/8x1/2 tubing on the stock rotary fitting will it be a problem?


I don't think it'll fit. 2 different sized tubing. Why do you want to change the tubing anyway? Just curious.


----------



## TeKiZeRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I don't think it'll fit. 2 different sized tubing. Why do you want to change the tubing anyway? Just curious.


The internal diameter is still 3/8", but the outer diameter changed from 5/8" to 1/2". I am just changing the tubing because I am doing a white/black theme on my build and want the tubes to be white







.


----------



## Jyve

Get 5/8 x 3/8 white tubing?


----------



## TeKiZeRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Get 5/8 x 3/8 white tubing?


I personally like the 1/2" OD and think it looks cleaner.


----------



## Jyve

Then you're likely going to have to buy all new fittings.


----------



## TeKiZeRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Then you're likely going to have to buy all new fittings.


Yup, I got 6 new fittings







. But my concern is just the thread length on the radiator.


----------



## Dragonsyph

The more i look at this cooler the more i want it. I think for sure that i will be getting a 360 version with QDC so i can add in a prefilled GPU block to it. After researching this would over all be the cheapest way to cool a GPU and CPU, Think the total is like 350 bucks VS around 500 for buying all the parts separate on EK site.

You guys think the predator 360 with an added gpu block would perform just as good or close to a custom water cooling setup from EK?

Also i seen people reporting the CPU block from the predator was leaking? Has this been fixed on the models being released now?


----------



## 0ppositeLock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Those do seem high in comparison to my setup considering I'm running maxwell and you're on pascal. I'm running about 1300rpm up to about 50c (cpu) just 2 vardars.
> 
> I was able to expand mine I just cut the tube to size without removing the fitting.


Good temps for a 240. Honestly have no idea what I did wrong. Its getting worse. 20min Heaven bench, gpu only, 55c. May as well go back to my old setup. Chalk this one down as a loss.


----------



## Jyve

That's just the fan profile. Under gaming load both my cpu and gpu are pushing 60c. The gpu tends to run a few degrees cooler than cpu. Gpu around 55 and cpu around 58-60 pushing the rpm of the predator to around 60% or so. Still decent temps considering I'm cooling with a single 240.

Honestly don't know what's wrong with yours. Maybe it's a bad pump? Air stuck in the loop somewhere?


----------



## 0ppositeLock

Have to keep fans @ 1200rpm to keep it at 60c/70c. Temp still slowly rises. 1200rpm is too noisy compared to the old setup.

Pump is quiet. No rattling. 3000rpm speed. Seems ok.

Topped off the reservoir with a few drops. No air noises during operation. No air bubbles in gpu block. Can't see inside cpu block.

Only thing left is cpu delid. But not sure if that will do much for the gpu only load temp.

Could be possible that I stuffed the block installs. There's not much to it. What could go wrong?


----------



## Jyve

Since you said you re seated the cpu block a few times I'm gonna assume that the plastic protective cover on the block isn't on









I think it's a bad pump. That's all I got. As hot as haswells are they're not THAT hot. And I'm getting better temps on a haswell, a MAXWELL, and on a single 240. There's something wrong with your predator.


----------



## MrBrillio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Switched to a be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 last week.


Nice and clean man!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeKiZeRo*
> 
> Thank you for the reply. When I tried to put a non-rotary EK fitting on the "inlet" side, it would not screw all the way in. There's a radiator fin directly behind the opening so I think it's touching. I didn't put much pressure on to try to screw it in further though.
> 
> If I put the 3/8x1/2 tubing on the stock rotary fitting will it be a problem?


I'm surprised by that because the Predator is meant to be expandable....including the fittings. I know a few members here changed their fittings maybe they can confirm that they didn't have any issues with the inlet port.

You can't put 3/8x1/2 on our rotary fittings. The compression ring is made for the 5/8 OD and if you attempt to use it with 1/2 OD it will leak since it won't compress the tubing correctly.


----------



## kx11

do you think i can fit 2 EK-CoolStream XE 360 coolers inside my corsaire 760t case ?!!

i have 1 installen at the top now but i think i can install another one infront

EDIT: i guess i'm going with EK-CoolStream CE 280 (Dual) instead


----------



## Enad1

You should learn to do some cable management before adding anything else to that PC.


----------



## kx11

that is one of my plans before installing the new cooler


----------



## shampoo911

which program are you using to check the pump speed?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> which program are you using to check the pump speed?


asus aisuite


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> do you think i can fit 2 EK-CoolStream XE 360 coolers inside my corsaire 760t case ?!!
> 
> i have 1 installen at the top now but i think i can install another one infront
> 
> EDIT: i guess i'm going with EK-CoolStream CE 280 (Dual) instead


The XE is very thick and needs powerful fans at a high rpm to give you any benefit compared to thinner rads. The 140 lineup is a better choice









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> which program are you using to check the pump speed?


If the pump is connected to the Predator fan hub it has to be connected to the first fan port on the hub.
Or you connect the pump to another fan port on the motherboard. But that port has to be a PWM port.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> The XE is very thick and needs powerful fans at a high rpm to give you any benefit compared to thinner rads. The 140 lineup is a better choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the pump is connected to the Predator fan hub it has to be connected to the first fan port on the hub.
> Or you connect the pump to another fan port on the motherboard. But that port has to be a PWM port.


it is directly connected to the CPU_FAN port on my Rampage V Extreme...

so, i left the cpu_fan to standard (first i specified that it is a PWM controller) and that's it.. readings from hwinfo64 as of right now, around 900rpm


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> it is directly connected to the CPU_FAN port on my Rampage V Extreme...
> 
> so, i left the cpu_fan to standard (first i specified that it is a PWM controller) and that's it.. readings from hwinfo64 as of right now, around 900rpm


Seems to me that is not PWN, but voltage controlled!
1250rpm is the lowest speed I can achieve with PWM controlling my Predator pump.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Seems to me that is not PWN, but voltage controlled!
> 1250rpm is the lowest speed I can achieve with PWM controlling my Predator pump.


Well, it reacts to temperatures... those 900rpm are idle speeds... and it ramps up as temperature rises


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Well, it reacts to temperatures... those 900rpm are idle speeds... and it ramps up as temperature rises


Sure it does. With less voltage the pump runs slower... but the pump is designed to run with constant 12V and a PWM signal.
You motherboard can controll the speed based on the temperature by voltage or PWM, you just have to set it up correct in the BIOS.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Sure it does. With less voltage the pump runs slower... but the pump is designed to run with constant 12V and a PWM signal.
> You motherboard can controll the speed based on the temperature by voltage or PWM, you just have to set it up correct in the BIOS.


here you go dude... these are my settings as of right now


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> here you go dude... these are my settings as of right now


Ok, got it








What is the setting below it (CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit)?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Ok, got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the setting below it (CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit)?


600rpm

and the cpu profile is the fan curve... it is left untouched


----------



## 0ppositeLock

Got 54c and 60c, fans @800rpm.

All I had to do is take off the side panel, dust filter and front cover. Lol. ??


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ppositeLock*
> 
> Got 54c and 60c, fans @800rpm.
> 
> All I had to do is take off the side panel, dust filter and front cover. Lol. ??


So you're case has bad airflow ?


----------



## 0ppositeLock

It seems not enough hot air exhaust or cold air intake is the problem. 360 rad is in the front intake. Can't fix it without increasing noise and dust levels.

Disappointing. I really wanted to get into water cooling. A lucky person is going to get a 360 predator and gpu block for cheap.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ppositeLock*
> 
> It seems not enough hot air exhaust or cold air intake is the problem. 360 rad is in the front intake. Can't fix it without increasing noise and dust levels.
> 
> Disappointing. I really wanted to get into water cooling. A lucky person is going to get a 360 predator and gpu block for cheap.


54c and 60c is still pretty good vs what 80+c?


----------



## 0ppositeLock

Yeah. Temps seem good. It requires no panels, or maybe top mount the rad as exhaust. Too much noise and dust.


----------



## Jyve

What other fans are we looking at? With the 360 as intake in the front what do you have for exhaust or other intakes? What case is it again?


----------



## kx11

could EK-RES X3 250 fits on EK-XRES 100 Revo D5 PWM ???


----------



## nyk20z3

Would i see a benefit of having 4 vadars in push on my predator 240? I have an In Win 805 so due to the case design i am forced to have the fans in push to pull in any cool air from outside the case. I am thinking if i add another 2 in push n push i can move fresh air and heat away quicker ?


----------



## 0ppositeLock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> What other fans are we looking at? With the 360 as intake in the front what do you have for exhaust or other intakes? What case is it again?


Define S. Stock 140 exhaust. Push/pull 360 is the only intake.

Looks like the dschijn's old setup execpt with a 3.5 hard drive cage between psu and rad.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ppositeLock*
> 
> Define S. Stock 140 exhaust. Push/pull 360 is the only intake.
> 
> Looks like the dschijn's old setup execpt with a 3.5 hard drive cage between psu and rad.


Maybe some more exhaust on the top? An intake on the bottom?


----------



## TeKiZeRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I'm surprised by that because the Predator is meant to be expandable....including the fittings. I know a few members here changed their fittings maybe they can confirm that they didn't have any issues with the inlet port.
> 
> You can't put 3/8x1/2 on our rotary fittings. The compression ring is made for the 5/8 OD and if you attempt to use it with 1/2 OD it will leak since it won't compress the tubing correctly.


Do you sell the same rotary fittings for 3/8x1/2?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ppositeLock*
> 
> Define S. Stock 140 exhaust. Push/pull 360 is the only intake.
> 
> Looks like the dschijn's old setup execpt with a 3.5 hard drive cage between psu and rad.


Well my temperatures haven't been super low as well, but front intake 3x 120mm and exhaust 1x140mm was enough.
With fans @ 1450rpm I got the mentioned 41-43°C in TimeSpy. 52+°C in games with 800rpm fans.

Especially with full speed fans, the front/filter didn't make any difference. Only at low rpms the restriction matters.
A modification I did: I taped the whole metal front of the case (after removing the front plastic cover) to avoid air beeing recirculated from the inside of the case, back to the intake fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Would i see a benefit of having 4 vadars in push on my predator 240? I have an In Win 805 so due to the case design i am forced to have the fans in push to pull in any cool air from outside the case. I am thinking if i add another 2 in push n push i can move fresh air and heat away quicker ?


Push/Pull gave be about 4°C better GPU temperatures @ 1450rpm with a Predator 360.


----------



## Menta

So I ordered the EK 360 predator was a bit unsure but i hope a get a good unit and every thing is top! i tend to not have the best of luck









As for my Corsair 110i GT it served me quite but i am looking for something better now and even more silent


----------



## Menta

BTY! I am thinking of changing those black tubes for clear type and some colour coolent is there any problem or something i should now ? type of tube the size i am still looking planning but some materials and liquid type anti corrosive or dyes and clear water ?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> BTY! I am thinking of changing those black tubes for clear type and some colour coolent is there any problem or something i should now ? type of tube the size i am still looking planning but some materials and liquid type anti corrosive or dyes and clear water ?


You will need 10/16mm (3/8'' - 5/8'') Tubing.
EK is using EK-Ekoolant EVO CLEAR. You can reuse the coolant that you already have in the Predator and top it of with distilled water, if it is not enough.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> You will need 10/16mm (3/8'' - 5/8'') Tubing.
> EK is using EK-Ekoolant EVO CLEAR. You can reuse the coolant that you already have in the Predator and top it of with distilled water, if it is not enough.


Thanks will this do its off by half mm

but EK site states "Predator utilizes industry standard G1/4 threaded ports and 15,9/9,5mm (5/8" / 3/8") Zero Maintenance rubber tubing (EK-ZMT). It is fully expandable and customizable with all custom-loop liquid cooling gear available in our portfolio."


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Thanks will this do its off by half mm
> 
> but EK site states "Predator utilizes industry standard G1/4 threaded ports and 15,9/9,5mm (5/8" / 3/8") Zero Maintenance rubber tubing (EK-ZMT). It is fully expandable and customizable with all custom-loop liquid cooling gear available in our portfolio."


Yeah no problem, EK is using the "EK-Tube ZMT Matte Black 15,9/9,5mm", correct. The 9,5mm make the tube sit very tight on the fitting


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Yeah no problem, EK is using the "EK-Tube ZMT Matte Black 15,9/9,5mm", correct. The 9,5mm make the tube sit very tight on the fitting


OK so 10mm\16mm works good as well just so i know like this ? and this cheaper as well but i think its 500mm x2 in length so.....


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> could EK-RES X3 250 fits on EK-XRES 100 Revo D5 PWM ???


You could buy a longer tube res and swap the ones you have on your XRES.









EK-RES X3 - TUBE 250 (204mm)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeKiZeRo*
> 
> Do you sell the same rotary fittings for 3/8x1/2?


No. The rotary fittings were only made for the Predator which comes only in 3/8x5/8.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> OK so 10mm\16mm works good as well just so i know like this ? and this cheaper as well but i think its 500mm x2 in length so.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The product you linked is hard acrylic tubing not soft tubing.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> You could buy a longer tube res and swap the ones you have on your XRES.


i meant the reservoir , i think i'm going with TUBE PrimoChill PrimoFlex™ Advanced LRT™ 12,7 / 9,5mm - Elegant White RETAIL 3m


----------



## Menta

EK-RES X3 - TUBE 250 (204mm)
No. The rotary fittings were only made for the Predator which comes only in 3/8x5/8.
The product you linked is hard acrylic tubing not soft tubing.[/quote]

@Akira749 I want to order some spare parts just in case and for future use maybe, some extra fittings tube and any thing usefull should a leak happen and maybe who knows playing around and adding a reservoir...i really dont like that black tube WITH THE QDC maybe one day if i decide to expand

any recommendation ? so far i checked this or is not worth it ?


----------



## Koeni

Which Predator would you advise for FX-9590? Predator 280 or 360?

I have a 9590 and Asus CFZ lying around and want to build a new system. I've ordered the Corsair Carbide Air 740 (ETA October 6th) but I'm not sure whether I should go for Predator 280 (top) or 360 in the front.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koeni*
> 
> Predator 280 or 360?


Both should be fine. The 280 has a different pump, bu not sure if it's better/worse.
I think you should decide it based on the preferred location in your case.


----------



## TeKiZeRo

Got the 3/8"x1/2" tubes and fittings hooked up







.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koeni*
> 
> Which Predator would you advise for FX-9590? Predator 280 or 360?
> 
> I have a 9590 and Asus CFZ lying around and want to build a new system. I've ordered the Corsair Carbide Air 740 (ETA October 6th) but I'm not sure whether I should go for Predator 280 (top) or 360 in the front.


did they ever release the kit with amd mounting? I don't remember seeing it if they did


----------



## Koeni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> did they ever release the kit with amd mounting? I don't remember seeing it if they did


Yes, they did: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xlc-predator-amd-upgrade-kit


----------



## TeKiZeRo

Does anyone know if it's better to run the pump in PWM mode or should it be at a constant RPM? Just from my experience with other "AIO" units, the manual suggested it to be run at a constant RPM.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeKiZeRo*
> 
> Does anyone know if it's better to run the pump in PWM mode or should it be at a constant RPM? Just from my experience with other "AIO" units, the manual suggested it to be run at a constant RPM.


You should run it with PWM or constant 12V. A fan curve with ramping up fans is not the best way for the pump, yes.
Do you have a 2nd PWM port? Like CPU_FAN2 or CPU_OPT...


----------



## TeKiZeRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> You should run it with PWM or constant 12V. A fan curve with ramping up fans is not the best way for the pump, yes.
> Do you have a 2nd PWM port? Like CPU_FAN2 or CPU_OPT...


I have CPU_FAN, CPU_OPT, ASST_FAN, and W_PUMP slots on top near the CPU socket. Which should I connect the pump to and which should I connect the Predator fan hub to?

Won't PWM on the pump ramp it up any way? Or do you mean just put a flat curve for for the pump? Like 40% across the board?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeKiZeRo*
> 
> I have CPU_FAN, CPU_OPT, and W_PUMP slots on top near the CPU socket. Which should I connect the pump to and which should I connect the Predator fan hub to?
> 
> Won't PWM on the pump ramp it up any way? Or do you mean just put a flat curve for for the pump? Like 40% across the board?


CPU_OPT sounds good. Make sure that you can controll them separately (BIOS or fan software of your mainboard or SpeedFan).


----------



## TeKiZeRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> CPU_OPT sounds good. Make sure that you can controll them separately (BIOS or fan software of your mainboard or SpeedFan).


So put the fan hub on the CPU_FAN and the pump on CPU_OPT? Would it be fine to run the pump at something like 40% across the board?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> You should run it with PWM or constant 12V. A fan curve with ramping up fans is not the best way for the pump, yes.
> Do you have a 2nd PWM port? Like CPU_FAN2 or CPU_OPT...


i was wondering that too...

i have the predator plugged into the CPU_FAN header on the motherboard... and the CPU_FAN header is set on PWM... i just plugged the aforementioned cable just as i unpacked the predator... am i doing it wrong?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeKiZeRo*
> 
> So put the fan hub on the CPU_FAN and the pump on CPU_OPT? Would it be fine to run the pump at something like 40% across the board?


Here is what I did / how I am running my setup:
Pump connected on the CPU_OPT header and fan hub on the CPU_FAN header. Pump runs at 25% in idle, but under load the pump goes to 60%. Fans start at 35% and ramp up to 55%
All controlled with SpeedFan. Of course you can set the pump to constant 25% and the pump will still provide propper flow.

Edit: No real fan "curve"! The speed changes at a certain temperatur to directly to the higher speed. Just make sure that the temperature is not a value where the speed would circle around.


----------



## TeKiZeRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Here is what I did / how I am running my setup:
> Pump connected on the CPU_OPT header and fan hub on the CPU_FAN header. Pump runs at 25% in idle, but under load the pump goes to 60%. Fans start at 35% and ramp up to 55%
> All controlled with SpeedFan. Of course you can set the pump to constant 25% and the pump will still provide propper flow.
> 
> Edit: No real fan "curve"! The speed changes at a certain temperatur to directly to the higher speed. Just make sure that the temperature is not a value where the speed would circle around.


Setting it up the default way out of the box is fine too, right? Having the pump connected to the Predator fan hub and connecting it to the CPU_FAN with PWM? It should still get a constant 12v because its PWM?

At what temperature do you have your pump going to 60%?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeKiZeRo*
> 
> Setting it up the default way out of the box is fine too, right? Having the pump connected to the Predator fan hub and connecting it to the CPU_FAN with PWM? It should still get a constant 12v because its PWM?
> 
> At what temperature do you have your pump going to 60%?


Well, you should make sure you can controll CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT separately with any tool. Let it be BIOS, AI Suite, FanExpert,... SpeedFan, any.
Yes PWM will provide 12V. PWM will just send a on/off signal on the 4th pin to tell the pump/fan to turn on/off. The longer the "off" signals are, the slower the fan/pump runs.
Pump will run at 25% for any CPU temperature, but will go to 60% at 43°C GPU temp, since the GPU is in my loop as well. 43°C on the GPU is never reached under any CPU load but will be reached and gets higher in games with GPU load. By that I make sure the pump only ramps up in games and not for a 10sec CPU temp peak because of a short load.


----------



## TeKiZeRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Well, you should make sure you can controll CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT separately with any tool. Let it be BIOS, AI Suite, FanExpert,... SpeedFan, any.
> Yes PWM will provide 12V. PWM will just send a on/off signal on the 4th pin to tell the pump/fan to turn on/off. The longer the "off" signals are, the slower the fan/pump runs.
> Pump will run at 25% for any CPU temperature, but will go to 60% at 43°C GPU temp, since the GPU is in my loop as well. 43°C on the GPU is never reached under any CPU load but will be reached and gets higher in games with GPU load. By that I make sure the pump only ramps up in games and not for a 10sec CPU temp peak because of a short load.


My loop goes from pump > CPU > GPU > rad. The reason why I am looking to change the curve is because I can hear the pump/fan ramp up for short loads like when my computer boots up and I don't like that. How do you set it to ramp up based on the GPU?

During loads I am seeing around 60*C for the CPU, so I was thinking of just having it start ramping up during 50*C for CPU.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeKiZeRo*
> 
> The reason why I am looking to change the curve is because I can hear the pump/fan ramp up for short loads like when my computer boots up and I don't like that.


Before the BIOS is loaded the fans/pump will spin faster. Sorry








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeKiZeRo*
> 
> How do you set it to ramp up based on the GPU?


SpeedFan. Might be the only tool that can do that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeKiZeRo*
> 
> During loads I am seeing around 60*C for the CPU, so I was thinking of just having it start ramping up during 50*C for CPU.


That is a cool CPU, nice! Set the value to a point where the higher temperature will stay constantly higher than your temperature point for the pump. Also a value would be nice that will not be reached under short peak loads.


----------



## TeKiZeRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Before the BIOS is loaded the fans/pump will spin faster. Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpeedFan. Might be the only tool that can do that.
> That is a cool CPU, nice! Set the value to a point where the higher temperature will stay constantly higher than your temperature point for the pump. Also a value would be nice that will not be reached under short peak loads.


Haha, this makes sense and I'll give it a try. The 60*C was on the "Standard" setting, so hopefully I'll notice some gains with the custom curve. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Menta

I think i´m in love not a sound dead silent, can anyone tell me the range of the pump for ex 500rpm to 2000rpm ?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> I think i´m in love not a sound dead silent, can anyone tell me the range of the pump for ex 500rpm to 2000rpm ?


My Predator 360 pump can work between 1250 - 3050rpm.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> My Predator 360 pump can work between 1250 - 3050rpm.


According to AI SUITE the range you can control is more less 500rpm to 2000rpm, pump and fans are all hooked to the hub then to the cpu main header


----------



## VSG

1250 to 3000 RPM is about right for the 6 W DDC used in the Predator 240/360.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> According to AI SUITE the range you can control is more less 500rpm to 2000rpm, pump and fans are all hooked to the hub then to the cpu main header


You sure that's PWM control over the pump itself?


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 
> 
> 1250 to 3000 RPM is about right for the 6 W DDC used in the Predator 240/360.
> You sure that's PWM control over the pump itself?


Yes the cpu header is pwm the thing is AI suite see´s one fan then testes the range...but in this case, fans and pump are all connected to the EK HUB so i dont really know how reliable or what is actually happening, the only way to test it is to remove all the fan and test only the pump


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Yes the cpu header is pwm the thing is AI suite see´s one fan then testes the range...but in this case, fans and pump are all connected to the EK HUB so i dont really know how reliable or what is actually happening, the only way to test it is to remove all the fan and test only the pump


The splitter is reporting RPM of the device connected to the first header, which is a fan in your case. So AI Suite in your case is detecting the RPM range of the F4-120ER fans, and not the pump.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The splitter is reporting RPM of the device connected to the first header, which is a fan in your case. So AI Suite in your case is detecting the RPM range of the F4-120ER fans, and not the pump.


Ok, but still when i set the fans into turbo mode i hear the pump cycling water more aggressive, my logic is if ASUS testes the range an see´s one "fan" that range should be 1250 the minimum of the pump. still confused


----------



## VSG

That's because it is increasing the PWM duty cycle to increase the fan speed, and this increased PWM signal is fed to all fans and pump via the splitter.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> According to AI SUITE the range you can control is more less 500rpm to 2000rpm, pump and fans are all hooked to the hub then to the cpu main header


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That's because it is increasing the PWM duty cycle to increase the fan speed, and this increased PWM signal is fed to all fans and pump via the splitter.


geggeg is right. You have your fans and pump connected to the same fan hub. That is a PWM hub!
The fans and pump will all get the same PWM signal, which makes them increase their speed on a similar base. But the PWM signal will only adress a % of speed to them.
So a 50% speed signal will work differently on a fan with a range between 500-2000rpm and a pump with a range between 1250-3050rpm.
Also, the fan hub can only report *ONE* signal back the motherboard, which is the fan/pump connected to the fan1 port of the splitter.


----------



## TeKiZeRo

So what is the effective range on the Predator 360 pump and fans?


----------



## VSG

Look at my charts above. 1250-3000 RPM for the pump and ~450-2200 +/- 100 RPM for the fan.


----------



## shampoo911

so... hwinfo64 reports like 900rpm on the cpu_fan header... i assume that's the speed of the fan and the pump...


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> so... hwinfo64 reports like 900rpm on the cpu_fan header... i assume that's the speed of the fan and the pump...


Just one of these! A single fan header can only report the rpm signal of *one* device! Guess it is the fan


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Just one of these! A single fan header can only report the rpm signal of *one* device! Guess it is the fan


and there's no way for me to check the pump speed?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> and there's no way for me to check the pump speed?


Didn't we had this discussion already? ^^
The one rpm you want to read, has to be connected to the fan1 port on your Predator. This rpm signal will be send to your CPU_FAN header that comes from the Predator.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> so... hwinfo64 reports like 900rpm on the cpu_fan header... i assume that's the speed of the fan and the pump...


I have my 360 fan hub hooked up to the CPU header and the pump hooked up to the Water Pump header directly on my X99-A II and at idle with both set at 25% at 50C for CPU (CPU is at about 35C on idle) the fans run at about 520 RPM and the pump at about 1390 RPM in HWInfo. Not sure why the pump is running so fast though. the water pump header is set to PWM. I thought it ran at around 1200 RPM at idle.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Didn't we had this discussion already? ^^
> The one rpm you want to read, has to be connected to the fan1 port on your Predator. This rpm signal will be send to your CPU_FAN header that comes from the Predator.


hehe yeah, im just kinda freaking out
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I have my 360 fan hub hooked up to the CPU header and the pump hooked up to the Water Pump header directly on my X99-A II and at idle with both set at 25% at 50C for CPU (CPU is at about 35C on idle) the fans run at about 520 RPM and the pump at about 1390 RPM in HWInfo. Not sure why the pump is running so fast though. the water pump header is set to PWM. I thought it ran at around 1200 RPM at idle.


so i just need a splitter and hook it to the pump header on the predator?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> hehe yeah, im just kinda freaking out
> so i just need a splitter and hook it to the pump header on the predator?


No, you need a 2nd PWM fan header on the mainboard! 1st will be connected to the Predator hub for the fans and the 2nd directly to the pump.
A splitter will do nothing. A splitter will just allow you to connect two devices to a single header, but again: *one header can only read one rpm signal*. So you MUST use two header. There is another option, but that would involve soldering


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> No, you need a 2nd PWM fan header on the mainboard! 1st will be connected to the Predator hub for the fans and the 2nd directly to the pump.
> A splitter will do nothing. A splitter will just allow you to connect two devices to a single header, but again: *one header can only read one rpm signal*. So you MUST use two header. There is another option, but that would involve soldering


oh... oh... i got it... what i need, is a 4pin extension!!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Didn't we had this discussion already? ^^
> The one rpm you want to read, has to be connected to the fan1 port on your Predator. This rpm signal will be send to your CPU_FAN header that comes from the Predator.
> 
> 
> 
> hehe yeah, im just kinda freaking out
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I have my 360 fan hub hooked up to the CPU header and the pump hooked up to the Water Pump header directly on my X99-A II and at idle with both set at 25% at 50C for CPU (CPU is at about 35C on idle) the fans run at about 520 RPM and the pump at about 1390 RPM in HWInfo. Not sure why the pump is running so fast though. the water pump header is set to PWM. I thought it ran at around 1200 RPM at idle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so i just need a splitter and hook it to the pump header on the predator?
Click to expand...

You keep the fans on the Predator fan hub, attach the hub cable to a fan header on the motherboard set on PWM, but you unhook the pump cable that goes to the Predator fan hub from the hub and attach it direct to it's own fan header on the motherboard also set on PWM. I have my PWM header set at 25% at 50C, 60% at 60C and 100% at 70C but my CPU only reaches 70C if I'm stress testing my CPU with RealBench or something like that so it rarely ramps up that high.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I have my PWM header set at 25% at 50C, 60% at 60C and 100% at 70C but my CPU only reaches 70C if I'm stress testing my CPU with RealBench or something like that so it rarely ramps up that high.


That sound like what I did, but I only control it by GPU temperature. CPU load will keep my pump at 25% since faster pump speed will not help my OCed CPU


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> That sound like what I did, but I only control it by GPU temperature. CPU load will keep my pump at 25% since faster pump speed will not help my OCed CPU


well, i only have one 4pin extension in use, so i will have to figure it out somehow...


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> well, i only have one 4pin extension in use, so i will have to figure it out somehow...


Yes. remove the 4-pin cable on the Predator hub that comes from the pump. Connect it to the extension and connect the extension to the 2nd PWM fan header on your mainboard. Make sure that this header is not set to voltage control in the BIOS.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Yes. remove the 4-pin cable on the Predator hub that comes from the pump. Connect it to the extension and connect the extension to the 2nd PWM fan header on your mainboard. Make sure that this header is not set to voltage control in the BIOS.


roger that! what speed should i be expecting and aware of?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> roger that! what speed should i be expecting and aware of?


Any of these speeds (black line, left axis):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 
> 
> 1250 to 3000 RPM is about right for the 6 W DDC used in the Predator 240/360.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Any of these speeds (black line, left axis):


much better than ye good ole Seidon 240m


----------



## VSG

Pump speed doesn't mean much, so don't worry about comparing numbers for different pumps.


----------



## Menta

So the pump is "auto controlled" still silent though


----------



## Ceadderman

Hafta say for an "AIO", the Predator 240 is pretty sweet.

CPU only config on a i7-4790k with a R9 390 nitro blazing out heat below the Radiator the CPU is hitting roughly 53c while Folding at Full Speed!









Fans are at about 80% (+/-) and they are no louder than the stock Corsair fans in this 780T. Couldn't say what ambient is since Thermostat is a gaugeless dial though. I do have the window open with the system ~6' away and outdoor temp is currently 70*F(21.111c) So we have a temp gap of 22c. That is pretty *BEAST* given that the Haswell is chugging along crunching the data.









For a person that has no inclination to go full custom, or doesn't have any real experience with water cooling, I would sincerely recommend the Predator 240. And would rec a 360 if they wanted to put their GPU under water as well. Cause I have to say that case temps could be even better with this GPU under water.









But they don't make a FC block for Nitro, so no way we're gonna do that for the client. I'd rather keep it stock than pull the stock cooling setup and put a thermosphere on it , fudge with the stock setup to mod it and make both work together. No more warranty for client card means it's my tuchus should something go wrong. Not gunna do it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Gm3show

Noob incoming, how do i take this apart the tube i am going crazy any help


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gm3show*
> 
> 
> 
> Noob incoming, how do i take this apart the tube i am going crazy any help


screwing the ring xDDD


----------



## Gm3show

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> screwing the ring xDDD


I would appreciate some real help but thanks


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gm3show*
> 
> I would appreciate some real help but thanks


Try with oil or dishwasher soap


----------



## Gm3show

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> Try with oil or dishwasher soap


Ok but i turn and nothing unscrews do i have to pull?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gm3show*
> 
> Noob incoming, how do i take this apart the tube i am going crazy any help


Get a big allen key which fits into the fitting so you can make a "counter rotation" while turning the big "ripped" part of the fitting into the other direction.


----------



## Gm3show

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Get a big allen key which fits into the fitting so you can make a "counter rotation" while turning the big "ripped" part of the fitting into the other direction.


Is there any video out there that explains at this point desperation is sinking in


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gm3show*
> 
> Is there any video out there that explains at this point desperation is sinking in


Maybe this pricture helps:


Edit: It is a 8mm allen key.


----------



## Gm3show

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Maybe this pricture helps:
> 
> 
> Edit: It is a 8mm allen key.


At this moment this looks like this i want to put the new tube but cant unscrew the two piece compression fitting


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gm3show*
> 
> At this moment this looks like this i want to put the new tube but cant unscrew the two piece compression fitting


... the fitting can take a allen key internally! So you stick the allen key into the fitting with the tube and turn it to the opposite direction that you turn the ripped part of the fitting you can grab with your fingers.


----------



## Gm3show

i turn and turn try to pull as well and it turns but stays the same


----------



## Dschijn

I think that one is a rotary fitting. Try and turn the small ripped section into the other direction than the allen key.


----------



## Gm3show

I think i figured this out this fitting does not come apart i have to apply the tube with force on top of the fitting no? rotary fitting turns and turns so i dont see another way and there is no screw marks visible check the photo


----------



## Gm3show

still nothing but i found
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkStar*
> 
> It really sounds like either ur doing it wrong (sorry) or the threads are completely ****ed which would surprise me since they seem REALLY sturdy...


I am trying to this i think he is using the same fittings i see no screw marks on the fittings do you have to pull or use a hammer ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzlDdae3vgg


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gm3show*
> 
> still nothing but i found
> I am trying to this i think he is using the same fittings i see no screw marks on the fittings do you have to pull or use a hammer ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzlDdae3vgg


I don't get you... take a look at the video 1:20 and see how he is putting the tube on the fitting and screwing down the compression part. You just have to do it reverse. NO HAMMER!


----------



## Jyve

Haha. Hammer. That's funny.

I didn't try to take my rotary fitting off when expanding mine. I didn't spend a lot of time trying to figure it out and instead just cut the zmt, already attached, to fit.

Might have been a better idea to take the fittings apart first before just cutting the tubing.

I might have to take another look at it when I eventually add another radiator. Guess I better get out the hammer.


----------



## Jyve

Also, of I had to guess I'd say English isn't his first language so he's not understanding the allen key advise.


----------



## Ceadderman

*sigh*

Nope that is our Education system at work.









Not trying to be mean but it used to be Critical Thinking was taught at home. Now people can't take the time to do it so they leave it to the schools to do it. And we wonder why this country is leaning toward third world status.









~Ceadder


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Also, of I had to guess I'd say English isn't his first language so he's not understanding the allen key advise.


I don't disagree with your point, but if you're going to talk about English, remember it's "advice" and not "advise" when you're talking about something given. You advise, and you give advice.

Not attacking you, just something we need to be mindful of as we criticize others.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> I don't disagree with your point, but if you're going to talk about English, remember it's "advice" and not "advise" when you're talking about something given. You advise, and you give advice.
> 
> Not attacking you, just something we need to be mindful of as we criticize others.


Haha. Busted.









Now if we're going to get technical, in my case we're just talking about a misspelled word, which on a cell phone is easy to do!

I don't think I was criticizing him either. Just making a guess as to why he might not be getting it. I would never criticize someone trying to communicate outside their native language. As you can see, I have enough trouble with the only one I've ever known.


----------



## Jyve

On a different topic though. How long is coolant (ek ekoolant Evo clear) good for? I know I shouldn't reuse it after years, but I'm wanting to pull the trigger on a 2nd rad and even though I'll be getting another liter of the stuff regardless, the stuff in the loop now couldn't be more than 4 months running.

Can I / should I reuse it?


----------



## ivoryg37

Just my luck, I took the old PWM hub off the radiator then proceeded to install the new one. Riveted in place and then went to install it in my Caselab S3 only to find out I need to remove the PWM hub for it to work with the S3 radiator mount plate lol, which i'm way to lazy to try to do again so I guess I'm use the predator for a different build.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> On a different topic though. How long is coolant (ek ekoolant Evo clear) good for? I know I shouldn't reuse it after years, but I'm wanting to pull the trigger on a 2nd rad and even though I'll be getting another liter of the stuff regardless, the stuff in the loop now couldn't be more than 4 months running.
> 
> Can I / should I reuse it?


When I expanded my loop, I simply just added EK coolant. Looks still good and cools like it is supposed to do.
But make sure to clean the new rad before use.
There is often still junk inside.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Just my luck, I took the old PWM hub off the radiator then proceeded to install the new one. Riveted in place and then went to install it in my Caselab S3 only to find out I need to remove the PWM hub for it to work with the S3 radiator mount plate lol, which i'm way to lazy to try to do again so I guess I'm use the predator for a different build.


That are problems...








Nice case!


----------



## kx11

got the 280 RAD installed front and hooked to the GPU while 360 is still on the mono block



if i'm going for a silent operation the temps could reach to 50c while gaming on ultra settings @ 4k , however the CPU could reach 65c

if i go for a balanced operation i can keep the gpu in the 45c range and CPU in the 55 to 59c range

full speed fans ( very noisy that 280RAD ) temps barely reach 41c on GPU and CPU 51c max


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> On a different topic though. How long is coolant (ek ekoolant Evo clear) good for? I know I shouldn't reuse it after years, but I'm wanting to pull the trigger on a 2nd rad and even though I'll be getting another liter of the stuff regardless, the stuff in the loop now couldn't be more than 4 months running.
> 
> Can I / should I reuse it?


Yes you can reuse it









You can filter it with a coffee filter if you see some dirt in the liquid.


----------



## Avant Garde

Anyone have EK-XLC Predator 140?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Anyone have EK-XLC Predator 140?


It's pretty new so I doubt anyone has one here yet.


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Anyone have EK-XLC Predator 140?


What would you like to know?


----------



## aylan1196

Got the 280 predator 2 kit CPU 6950x and titan x in the loop CPU 4.4 never above 50 and tx never above 40 amazing and quite


----------



## Jona1109

Hi Guys !

I'm planning on buying a Predator 360 with a z270 mobo and a 7700K after the Kaby Lake launch.

I'm just wondering : Would it fit in a Thermaltake Suppressor F31 ?

I'm sure the length of the 3 fans would fit ok but i don't know if it still fits when you add the length of the pump and reservoir on one side and the PWM hub on the other side.

At the moment i'm using a Liqtech 240 with 4 Vardar F4 120 ER in Push/Pull. I plan on reusing 3 of those on the predator 360 to make it a push/pull configuration. What kind of screws do i need to take, and where can i get them ?

Thx


----------



## kuwlness

I am new to water cooling, but I want to purchase the Predator AIO cooler. However, I want to keep my CPU on Air and I am only interested in using the Predator for my GPU.

I have 2 questions:

1) If I purchase the Predator AIO, can I remove the tube/fittings from the Supremacy CPU water block and in turn use the same tube/fittings to attach it to an EK GPU Water Block?
2) If so, would I need a pre-filled GPU Water Block or can I get a standard Water Block?

Thank you.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuwlness*
> 
> I am new to water cooling, but I want to purchase the Predator AIO cooler. However, I want to keep my CPU on Air and I am only interested in using the Predator for my GPU.
> 
> I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1) If I purchase the Predator AIO, can I remove the tube/fittings from the Supremacy CPU water block and in turn use the same tube/fittings to attach it to an EK GPU Water Block?
> 2) If so, would I need a pre-filled GPU Water Block or can I get a standard Water Block?
> 
> Thank you.


Yeah. You can disassemble the predator without fear of folding the warranty.

As for the gpu block, buying a prefilled block would be a waste of money since you'll be draining the loop anyway. You can use a regular gpu block.


----------



## kuwlness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Yeah. You can disassemble the predator without fear of folding the warranty.
> 
> As for the gpu block, buying a prefilled block would be a waste of money since you'll be draining the loop anyway. You can use a regular gpu block.


Thanks. I just wanted to be certain. The Predator AIO seems like a better purchase versus buying the parts individually. To buy a pump, radiator, fans, tubing, and fittings it would be well over $350 USD. To get all that in one for ~$200 seems like the better buy. I appreciate your response.


----------



## spyui

Does anyone have experience taking ZMT tube off the fitting without cutting it ?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> Does anyone have experience taking ZMT tube off the fitting without cutting it ?


Sure, not a big deal


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> Does anyone have experience taking ZMT tube off the fitting without cutting it ?


Are you talking about just the regular fittings or the rotary one on the unit? I mean both are the same really. Just unscrew theb2 pieces of the fitting and yank it off the barb.


----------



## hht92

Hi guys i want to know if the EK Predator 360 fits in the top of the Enthoo Pro.

I will be grateful If anyone have photos.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HC1994

I am wondering what is the smallest case that can fit a Predator 360 and has a Window? I was looking at the new Corsair 400C but it seems like it's not long enough at the front.

Any case will be fine, whether it's ITX, MATX, or full ATX. I just want a small case.


----------



## airisom2

Got the Predator 280 in. I'm impressed for the most part.



RealBench 10min:
4930K 4.4GHz 1.344v
Idle temps are around 26-29C
Room Temp 24C (don't have a thermal probe to get intake fan temps, unfortunately, but this will do)
Roughly 25C delta temps


Fan curve:


Fun fact: My H80i GT with AFB1212SHE PWM fans have the same-ish temps.


----------



## Avant Garde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> What would you like to know?


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Waiting for retail stock in aus. Nothing yet.

Hopefully the 280 will handle 4.7ghz 5960X close to V1.375 ish (MSI motherboard...)

current Poxy little 280 aio can run 4.7Ghz but hits throttle temps almost instantly.

Going in a Lian Li D8000 server box, so what happens is the Rad sits on the roof in the second partition of the case.

in distant future, will later get another 280mm aio and link that to the GPU/s only, so 2 separate units. That unit will be place on the rear panel of the 2nd partition in the case.

It spaces out nicely in the same vicinity, just gotta mount the rear panel unit near the lower cutouts.


----------



## SlammiN

Nice pic of finished upgrade


----------



## truly

I consider buying EK Predator 360, because of decision I've made to start upgrading my PC.

At the moment I have a Noctua DH15 and I like it a lot - it's quiet and performs very well, but I've changed my case for Define S with window, and now I hate how big it is and how it looks (it covers RAM modules and beige fan is not my thing).

Can I get Predator to perform almost the same level as Noctua DH15 ? I don't mind few degrees higher if I lower fan speed, but I'm worried about pump noise level.

Is pump loud in this unit ? I know I can lower pump speed, but if I decide to add GPU block later, can it push enough water to cool both CPU and GPU and be quiet ?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truly*
> 
> I consider buying EK Predator 360, because of decision I've made to start upgrading my PC.
> 
> At the moment I have a Noctua DH15 and I like it a lot - it's quiet and performs very well, but I've changed my case for Define S with window, and now I hate how big it is and how it looks (it covers RAM modules and beige fan is not my thing).
> 
> Can I get Predator to perform almost the same level as Noctua DH15 ? I don't mind few degrees higher if I lower fan speed, but I'm worried about pump noise level.
> 
> Is pump loud in this unit ? I know I can lower pump speed, but if I decide to add GPU block later, can it push enough water to cool both CPU and GPU and be quiet ?


Predator pumps are powerful and can easily handle cpu + gpu even at the lowest speed. But there would be a difference in cooling performance when running the pump at a higher speed (not much).
When concerned about noise, separate the pump from the fan hub and control it individually.


----------



## airisom2

I have a quick question for some of you predator owners with cases like the Define S and Evolv ATX that offset the top fans to allow thicker rads. Do your motherboard VRM temps get hot? It just seems like with the rad blocking the mosfets at the top of the motherboard, it would be pretty hard to get airflow around there, especially those with X99/X79 motherboards which only have room for the vrms to be placed at the top.


----------



## truly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Predator pumps are powerful and can easily handle cpu + gpu even at the lowest speed. But there would be a difference in cooling performance when running the pump at a higher speed (not much).
> When concerned about noise, separate the pump from the fan hub and control it individually.


Yes, I thought about it, since almost every motherboard has at least 2 pwm headers, but I was worried about that on lower speed (on which pump is quiet) cooling performance difference could be pretty big.

But thanks for the answer. I'm glad I can have similar performance to my current cooler (both noise/temp) and have more pleasing look of interior of my pc


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> I have a quick question for some of you predator owners with cases like the Define S and Evolv ATX that offset the top fans to allow thicker rads. Do your motherboard VRM temps get hot? It just seems like with the rad blocking the mosfets at the top of the motherboard, it would be pretty hard to get airflow around there, especially those with X99/X79 motherboards which only have room for the vrms to be placed at the top.


I used the 360 in the front of the Define S. Really nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truly*
> 
> Yes, I thought about it, since almost every motherboard has at least 2 pwm headers, but I was worried about that on lower speed (on which pump is quiet) cooling performance difference could be pretty big.


Well I leave the pump at 25% on idle and any CPU load. Only in games I ramp it up to a higher speed which is still quiter than 800rpm fans.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Predator with a monoblock = excellent.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> I used the 360 in the front of the Define S. Really nice.
> Well I leave the pump at 25% on idle and any CPU load. Only in games I ramp it up to a higher speed which is still quiter than 800rpm fans.


So while gaming you leave the fans at 800 and just increase the pump speed? To what % and that works well vs increasing fan speed? Do your fans run at 800 at idle too or do you slow em down more? I assume you're controlling the pump speed by gpu temp through speedfan?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> So while gaming you leave the fans at 800 and just increase the pump speed? To what % and that works well vs increasing fan speed? Do your fans run at 800 at idle too or do you slow em down more? I assume you're controlling the pump speed by gpu temp through speedfan?


For gaming I ramp the fans up to 800rpm and pump to 60%. Idle pump is at 25% and fans at around 450-500rpm (Noctua NF-12).
I have a profile for cpu and gpu temps to increase cooling performance, but in the end I am just running the gpu profile to archive silent operation in "non gaming" situations.


----------



## Koeni

So I installed the Predator 360 in my system. Bit I'm worried something is wrong.

The fan cable is connected to the CPU_fan header on my motherboard [Asus Sabertooth 990FX R3.0] and the SATA connector is connected. The pump led is burning and the fans are spinning. The pump is almost inaudible when starting the PC. Should I hear water flowing?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koeni*
> 
> So I installed the Predator 360 in my system. Bit I'm worried something is wrong.
> 
> The fan cable is connected to the CPU_fan header on my motherboard [Asus Sabertooth 990FX R3.0] and the SATA connector is connected. The pump led is burning and the fans are spinning. The pump is almost inaudible when starting the PC. Should I hear water flowing?


Your PC is fine and so is the Predator. Straight out of the box the water level should be perfect and you should only hear flushing with too much air inside.
Slow spinning fans are just a result of your Bios fan curve and the low CPU temperature.
Monitor the temperature in windows and maybe adjust the fan speed with the manufacturers fan software.


----------



## Koeni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Your PC is fine and so is the Predator. Straight out of the box the water level should be perfect and you should only hear flushing with too much air inside.
> Slow spinning fans are just a result of your Bios fan curve and the low CPU temperature.
> Monitor the temperature in windows and maybe adjust the fan speed with the manufacturers fan software.


Thanks! The problem is I can't get my PC running. I won't even post :-|


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koeni*
> 
> Thanks! The problem is I can't get my PC running. I won't even post :-|


When the fans are spinning, the pump is working as well!
If the PC doesn't post, check all power cable and memory. Did you reseat the CPU into the socket?
Also try turning everything off, also turn off the PSU and press the power button to get rid of the remaining power in the system. Wait a big and try turning system on.


----------



## kuwlness

I'm torn between the AIO Predator 360 and the 280 with QDC. I'm not sure what the major differences are between the pump on the 360 (Laing DDC3.1 6W) versus the 280 (EK-SPC 60A). I will only have the CPU block and GPU block. I wont be OCing my CPU (6700k) much, but I do OC my GPU (980 ti) about 250Mhz. I won't be adding a reservoir or anything additional components to the loop.

My main concern is noise. Guru3D had an article showing the two AIOs are within ~2 dBA of each other. (Article here: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/ek_xlc_predator_280_aio_cpu_gpu_liquid_cooling_review,11.html)

Considering I am doing a simple loop and going with QDC, what is my better option? Is it better to have the bigger radiator or the newer pump?


----------



## ivoryg37

I have horrible luck. Bought this used so unfortunately no warranty. The outlet on my radiator seems to be stripped and leaking so I might have to throw it out. I wonder if threadlocker tape would do anything Here is the video of the leak https://vid.me/9zSg


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuwlness*
> 
> I'm torn between the AIO Predator 360 and the 280 with QDC. I'm not sure what the major differences are between the pump on the 360 (Laing DDC3.1 6W) versus the 280 (EK-SPC 60A). I will only have the CPU block and GPU block. I wont be OCing my CPU (6700k) much, but I do OC my GPU (980 ti) about 250Mhz. I won't be adding a reservoir or anything additional components to the loop.
> 
> My main concern is noise. Guru3D had an article showing the two AIOs are within ~2 dBA of each other. (Article here: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/ek_xlc_predator_280_aio_cpu_gpu_liquid_cooling_review,11.html)
> 
> Considering I am doing a simple loop and going with QDC, what is my better option? Is it better to have the bigger radiator or the newer pump?


What case do you have? Most cases that can fit the 360 will fit the 280. Very few cases can fit the 280 but not the 360.

That said, the pumps are very similar. I believe the EK has a better flow rate at lower rpms while the DDC has slightly better top end. Nothing major, though. Both are good pumps.

I wouldn't take G3D's reviews very seriously. They are known for copy-pasting numbers from reviews that are months old. Too much variability to take them seriously. However, their thermal images are helpful.

As a 280 owner, I can say it is silent on idle (550rpm), and I'm sure the 360 is similar, though the third fan will add a bit more noise over two in most scenarios.

Both will be able to cool a stock cpu and overclocked 980ti well. If you keep the volts down, I don't see why the cpu couldn't be overclocked, particularly the mainstream chips.

Paul did a video on the 280 with a cpu+gpu. Maybe that will help you out.

All in all, flip a coin. Can't go wrong with either


----------



## kuwlness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> What case do you have? Most cases that can fit the 360 will fit the 280. Very few cases can fit the 280 but not the 360.
> 
> That said, the pumps are very similar. I believe the EK has a better flow rate at lower rpms while the DDC has slightly better top end. Nothing major, though. Both are good pumps.
> 
> I wouldn't take G3D's reviews very seriously. They are known for copy-pasting numbers from reviews that are months old. Too much variability to take them seriously. However, their thermal images are helpful.
> 
> As a 280 owner, I can say it is silent on idle (550rpm), and I'm sure the 360 is similar, though the third fan will add a bit more noise over two in most scenarios.
> 
> Both will be able to cool a stock cpu and overclocked 980ti well. If you keep the volts down, I don't see why the cpu couldn't be overclocked, particularly the mainstream chips.
> 
> Paul did a video on the 280 with a cpu+gpu. Maybe that will help you out.
> 
> All in all, flip a coin. Can't go wrong with either


I'm using the Fractal Design Define S and I want to front-mount the AIO. The 360 will fit fine. I might push the 6700k to 4.6GHz with around 1.3v OC. I'm also pushing an extra 15mV to the GPU.

I've always heard to get the biggest radiator you can fit in your case. But with EK putting in a new pump, I assumed there was a reason to justify that and that they determined it was either a) more efficient, or b) cost efficient for production.

Guess I can't really go wrong with either. Just don't want to hear the pump. Can control the Fans and Pump via PWM I imagine?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I have horrible luck. Bought this used so unfortunately no warranty. The outlet on my radiator seems to be stripped and leaking so I might have to throw it out. I wonder if threadlocker tape would do anything Here is the video of the leak https://vid.me/9zSg


Thread locker tape may work for that. It doesn't hurt to try. One other thing you may want to try is get some waterproof epoxy and set it all in place, let it dry and see if it leaks then. Unfortunately either of those methods will make it extremely difficult to change the tubing at a later date. But if you can find an extension piece to epoxy in place then you could just run the tube from that.... Just ideas, maybe someone else has better ones.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuwlness*
> 
> I'm using the Fractal Design Define S and I want to front-mount the AIO. The 360 will fit fine. I might push the 6700k to 4.6GHz with around 1.3v OC. I'm also pushing an extra 15mV to the GPU.
> 
> I've always heard to get the biggest radiator you can fit in your case. But with EK putting in a new pump, I assumed there was a reason to justify that and that they determined it was either a) more efficient, or b) cost efficient for production.
> 
> Guess I can't really go wrong with either. Just don't want to hear the pump. Can control the Fans and Pump via PWM I imagine?


They should perform very similar since the radiator surface area is almost the same. But I would guess that the 280 might be a bit quieter.
I used the 360 to cool a 5820k @ 4.5GHz and a 980Ti (now a 1080) and it worked great in the front of the Define S.


----------



## HC1994

Has anyone fitted Predator 360 onto the Corsair Carbide Series® Clear 400C? Trying to look for a smaller case than the Define S, anything literally, that can fit the 360.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HC1994*
> 
> Has anyone fitted Predator 360 onto the Corsair Carbide Series® Clear 400C? Trying to look for a smaller case than the Define S, anything literally, that can fit the 360.


Define S is already pretty small. Maybe better consider the 280 Predator for the Corsair 400C.


----------



## HC1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Define S is already pretty small. Maybe better consider the 280 Predator for the Corsair 400C.


Yes I understand that but I want a smaller case... So can someone who have tried point to me if it does or not?


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HC1994*
> 
> Yes I understand that but I want a smaller case... So can someone who have tried point to me if it does or not?


It won't fit. Although the 360 could fit in the 600c, EK does not recommend bottom mounting their predator units.

The rosewill rise could work, but its not that much smaller than the define s. The DS is deeper while the rise is taller. It will support a predator 280 up top with room to spare and the predator 360 up front with both in at the same time. However, for the size, the DS is one of the most water coolers friendly cases out there.

Due to the thickness of these units, you're limited to larger mid tower cases and some full towers. Most mid towers only have clearance for slim aio rads (talking about top mounting), if that. You will have better chances finding a smaller case that can front mount the 280. Just remember to give yourself some room up top for the pump/res/tubing and up front for the graphics card(s).


----------



## kx11

i think the Koolant water to is decreasing



hopefully that doesn't mean i have leakage !!!

i noticed that when i pumped the HAMP FAN chart up (that's what asus aisuit calls it anyway since it's connected to the H-AMP header ) i got it down now with the silent fan profile


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i think the Koolant water to is decreasing
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully that doesn't mean i have leakage !!!
> 
> i noticed that when i pumped the HAMP FAN chart up (that's what asus aisuit calls it anyway since it's connected to the H-AMP header ) i got it down now with the silent fan profile


Does the level rise when your system is shut down? If so, it means that your coolant level is not topped up completely. Nothing to worry about so long as the pump doesn't run dry. If it does I would suggest firing it back up and adding some more coolant as well.









~Ceadder


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i think the Koolant water to is decreasing
> 
> hopefully that doesn't mean i have leakage !!!
> 
> i noticed that when i pumped the HAMP FAN chart up (that's what asus aisuit calls it anyway since it's connected to the H-AMP header ) i got it down now with the silent fan profile


How old is the customized loop? If it is less than a month old, it could be air from the radiator, coolers and tubes that is slowly caught in the reservoir.


----------



## HC1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> It won't fit. Although the 360 could fit in the 600c, EK does not recommend bottom mounting their predator units.
> 
> The rosewill rise could work, but its not that much smaller than the define s. The DS is deeper while the rise is taller. It will support a predator 280 up top with room to spare and the predator 360 up front with both in at the same time. However, for the size, the DS is one of the most water coolers friendly cases out there.
> 
> Due to the thickness of these units, you're limited to larger mid tower cases and some full towers. Most mid towers only have clearance for slim aio rads (talking about top mounting), if that. You will have better chances finding a smaller case that can front mount the 280. Just remember to give yourself some room up top for the pump/res/tubing and up front for the graphics card(s).


Thanks for your reply. Mind I ask you if you know this from personal experience or is this speculation? If it's the latter I might just buy the case to try it out myself... But I would rather avoid that.

The Define S has a height of 451mm and can fit the Predator 360 in the front, where the Corsair 400C has a height of 464mm. So why wouldn't it fit given that it's even taller?


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HC1994*
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Mind I ask you if you know this from personal experience or is this speculation? If it's the latter I might just buy the case to try it out myself... But I would rather avoid that.


Take a look at one of my earlier posts in this thread. It shows the 280 up top. Im out of town for a couple days, but I'll post some measurements if you'd like when I can.


----------



## MrBrillio

Hi guys I'm going to switch my phanteks Evolv ATX to a full tower..so i can solve the airflow problem and I can add a radiator and a pump to the loop without problem.
Anyone with the Corsair 780T can confirm that the predator 360 fits on the top without problem? I would like to buy the EVGA dg87 because it's huge, but here in europe it's not avaiable at the moment


----------



## airisom2

It will fit.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I have horrible luck. Bought this used so unfortunately no warranty. The outlet on my radiator seems to be stripped and leaking so I might have to throw it out. I wonder if threadlocker tape would do anything Here is the video of the leak https://vid.me/9zSg


Could it simply be a bad o-ring on the compression fitting you have there?


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Could it simply be a bad o-ring on the compression fitting you have there?


Nope I have a pack of 50 o-rings for my bitspower fitting and still seems to leak with replacement. I believe the outlet may be stripped. I'm post a picture later


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Nope I have a pack of 50 o-rings for my bitspower fitting and still seems to leak with replacement. I believe the outlet may be stripped. I'm post a picture later


I'll wait for your picture









You could also check if the outlet wouldn't have a small fracture on it's side.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I'll wait for your picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could also check if the outlet wouldn't have a small fracture on it's side.


Tried to get some good pictures but all I have it my phone.The thread seem to be just indents with no teeth really so may be why the leak. The fitting screws on tight and holds but I still get a slow leak. I tried a bitspower,barrows,and swiftech fitting. Also tried Bitspower, Barrows, and xspc o-rings.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Tried to get some good pictures but all I have it my phone.The thread seem to be just indents with no teeth really so may be why the leak. The fitting screws on tight and holds but I still get a slow leak. I tried a bitspower,barrows,and swiftech fitting. Also tried Bitspower, Barrows, and xspc o-rings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The threading doesn't look top notch there.

My advise is to open a ticket : https://www.ekwb.com/customer-care/

Include those pictures in your ticket request. We'll most probably send you the replacement part so you can fix your unit.


----------



## symerac

Guys just a short question:

I would like to cool my CPU (6700k @ 4.8) and my GPU (1080 @ OC).

Which would be the best way:

1.) Get a Predator 360 and a 280 for each CPU / GPU ? (360 for CPU then and 280 for GPU?)
2.) Get a Predtator 360 and add a 360 EK Radiator ?

I know a custom loop would be the best, but I dont have the time to do that again, and Im looking for a option like this above.

Hope you can help me!


----------



## HC1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Take a look at one of my earlier posts in this thread. It shows the 280 up top. Im out of town for a couple days, but I'll post some measurements if you'd like when I can.


It would actually be great if you could do a quick measurement of the front, the clearance for radiator in the front. Thank you so much!


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *symerac*
> 
> Guys just a short question:
> 
> I would like to cool my CPU (6700k @ 4.8) and my GPU (1080 @ OC).
> 
> Which would be the best way:
> 
> 1.) Get a Predator 360 and a 280 for each CPU / GPU ? (360 for CPU then and 280 for GPU?)
> 2.) Get a Predtator 360 and add a 360 EK Radiator ?
> 
> I know a custom loop would be the best, but I dont have the time to do that again, and Im looking for a option like this above.
> 
> Hope you can help me!


Either way will work but regardless you'll still have some of the headaches of a custom loop as you'll have to drain, refill, and bleed the loop. Either way you'll have to take the thing apart.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *symerac*
> 
> Guys just a short question:
> 
> I would like to cool my CPU (6700k @ 4.8) and my GPU (1080 @ OC).
> 
> Which would be the best way:
> 
> 1.) Get a Predator 360 and a 280 for each CPU / GPU ? (360 for CPU then and 280 for GPU?)
> 2.) Get a Predtator 360 and add a 360 EK Radiator ?
> 
> I know a custom loop would be the best, but I dont have the time to do that again, and Im looking for a option like this above.
> 
> Hope you can help me!


Like Jyve said, you would still have to work on the setup. Especially refilling will take time!!
Isn't a single 360/280 enough? For slightly better temperatures you could consider getting a 2nd set of fans for a push/pull setup. That would be the least stress.


----------



## MrBrillio

Or he can take another rad with a pump and create an "add on" to connect to the loop with the 360 predator... But a single predator it's enough for a gpu/cpu loop.

Ok Just ordered the 780t.. In about 2 days I'm going to swap the system... Do you know guys if there's enough room to make a push pull on top?

Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A3003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## symerac

thanks for your messages guys.

Will order then 1x 360 Predator and If it is too warm, I will get a single 280 for CPU or GPU too. Dont know which is the best way (CPU 360 or 280 or GPU 360 / 280).


----------



## Madmaxneo

Hey all I need some help in picking out some parts for a build that I am not even sure EK has the parts for.

I need a 360mm rad with a pump and res combo. I don't need a cpu block as I already have two of the highest rated here.

This will go in the top of a Phantom 820 case.

If you are able to help me links to the products you recommend would be nice to help clarify in case there is some confusion.
BTW I live in the US and would like to avoid overseas shipping times and costs if at all possible.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBrillio*
> 
> Or he can take another rad with a pump and create an "add on" to connect to the loop with the 360 predator... But a single predator it's enough for a gpu/cpu loop.
> 
> Ok Just ordered the 780t.. In about 2 days I'm going to swap the system... Do you know guys if there's enough room to make a push pull on top?
> 
> Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A3003 utilizzando Tapatalk


He still has to fill and bleed that 'add on' pump and rad.

Not sure if that was a typo and you were telling him a single predator WON'T be able to cool a cpu and gpu, but that is totally false. Even a single 240 will cool both. Like I always say, you won't break any temp records but a single 240mm or greater will absolutely cool a cpu and gpu.

I run a single predator 240 (no qdc) on my 4690k @ 4.4 and 980ti @ 1480 and it's absolutely fine. Game load, gpu is in the upper 50s (occasionally 60) and cpu is low 60s.

I'd actually like to get a 2nd rad but that is more for looks than any real need for lower temps. Would also give me an excuse to rebuild my loop and reconfigure my drain tube. This is my first loop and I sort of borked it up, aesthetically.


----------



## MrBrillio

No no, a single predator (240,280 or 360) is able to cool a gpu and a cpu.
I'm going to make that add on because I want to add a second 1080 to the loop, and I wish to keep my temps low.

Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A3003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## smithydan

Hey guys, can I block the traditional inlet and outlet and use the other ports like seems in the pic below?


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Hey Everyone,

I'm interested in buying the Predator 360, and I recently bought a Z170 Maximus VIII Extreme and LOVE the EK Monoblock they have for it. I also saw in the front page of this thread it states that since everything is standard G1/4 fittings that the loop is expandable. So, I should be able to buy the Predator 360 and swap out the CPU block for the Monoblock, right?

Sorry to be such a noob, I just want to completely understand everything before I buy it.

Thank in advance.


----------



## Ceadderman

^Yes. You can add any Block to any Predator system.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Hey guys, can I block the traditional inlet and outlet and use the other ports like seems in the pic below?


That would be no. Those ports are only for filling the unit.









~Ceadder


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> ^Yes. You can add any Block to any Predator system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thanks !


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus*
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I'm interested in buying the Predator 360, and I recently bought a Z170 Maximus VIII Extreme and LOVE the EK Monoblock they have for it. I also saw in the front page of this thread it states that since everything is standard G1/4 fittings that the loop is expandable. So, I should be able to buy the Predator 360 and swap out the CPU block for the Monoblock, right?
> 
> Sorry to be such a noob, I just want to completely understand everything before I buy it.
> 
> Thank in advance.


You can add any block but if you do they recommend yearly maintenance instead of every three years.


----------



## Ceadderman

Shouldn't matter. But if it's their recommendation then okay. I really don't mess with my blocks too much after building a loop. I have every block necessary to put my build under water.









~Ceaddwr


----------



## Phos

How is the pump decoupling/ noise in this unit? My fans are typically running sub 1000 rpm, so I'm looking for opinions of very noise conscious users.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phos*
> 
> How is the pump decoupling/ noise in this unit? My fans are typically running sub 1000 rpm, so I'm looking for opinions of very noise conscious users.


I've yet to hear the pump at full speed and the fans are pretty quiet as well.









~Ceadder


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phos*
> 
> How is the pump decoupling/ noise in this unit? My fans are typically running sub 1000 rpm, so I'm looking for opinions of very noise conscious users.


The pump is from the super silent perspective ok'ish.
I'm extremely noise sensitive and try to get my system as quiet as possible.
So this are my settings:
Idle fans at 500rpm and pump at 25% (pump creates vibrations but is not really audible).
Under gaming load the fans run at 800rpm and the pump at 65%. So the fans will still be more dominant in the acoustic profile compared to the faster running pump.
You definitely have to try different pump speeds, because the vibrations will behave differently in different cases! I don't like the pump noise between 30-60% and above 75%.
Vardar fans are great, but audible at slowest rpm in idle (I switched to Noctua NF-F12 classic fans).


----------



## Phos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> The pump is from the super silent perspective ok'ish.
> I'm extremely noise sensitive and try to get my system as quiet as possible.
> So this are my settings:
> Idle fans at 500rpm and pump at 25% (pump creates vibrations but is not really audible).
> Under gaming load the fans run at 800rpm and the pump at 65%. So the fans will still be more dominant in the acoustic profile compared to the faster running pump.
> You definitely have to try different pump speeds, because the vibrations will behave differently in different cases! I don't like the pump noise between 30-60% and above 75%.
> Vardar fans are great, but audible at slowest rpm in idle (I switched to Noctua NF-F12 classic fans).


Huh, gives me cause for concern, it doesn't seem as though EK payed much attention to decoupling the pump.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phos*
> 
> Huh, gives me cause for concern, it doesn't seem as though EK payed much attention to decoupling the pump.


Well... how should they achieve that?! You need to decouple the whole Predator.
Please keep in mind: the Predator has one of the best and quietest AIO pumps on the market. Because running the pump at 100% doesn't make sense, 65-75% is good for me.
It is just impossible to get an inaudible AIO. My critics are from a very noise sensitive perspective. I bet most people wouldn't mind, because 1000rpm fans are also quiet to them. To me 1000rpm is always audible on a radiator!


----------



## 0ppositeLock

Hey guys, I had one last shot at this and think I got some decent temps.

Did 2 things. The thermal pad on the gpu chokes was to wide. Didn't fully recessinto the block causing poor contact. Trimmed it. Dropped 5c.

CPU was still a bit hot. Did the delid. Its not as crazy as I thought it sounded. Really easy in fact. Dropped 10c.

Temps are 52(gpu) 55(cpu) fans @ 900rpm. Pump @ 3000rpm

Wish I could get some more typhoons. 2 of them are more quiet than 1 Vardar or F12. Vardars have tick/grinding noise.

Aslo, all Internet reviewers are deaf. Every fan is "silent" at 1200rpm+.

Anyways, I'm pretty happy with the kit now. Its good.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ppositeLock*
> 
> Hey guys, I had one last shot at this and think I got some decent temps.
> 
> Did 2 things. The thermal pad on the gpu chokes was to wide. Didn't fully recessinto the block causing poor contact. Trimmed it. Dropped 5c.
> 
> CPU was still a bit hot. Did the delid. Its not as crazy as I thought it sounded. Really easy in fact. Dropped 10c.
> 
> Temps are 52(gpu) 55(cpu) fans @ 900rpm. Pump @ 3000rpm
> 
> Wish I could get some more typhoons. 2 of them are more quiet than 1 Vardar or F12. Vardars have tick/grinding noise.
> 
> Aslo, all Internet reviewers are deaf. Every fan is "silent" at 1200rpm+.
> 
> Anyways, I'm pretty happy with the kit now. Its good.
> 
> Cheers guys.


Delidding is great! Glad you managed that








Typhoons are missed, never had the chance to get some in Germany. Also had a struggle to find the perfect fan. Always came back to the classic NF-F12.
Any fan is audible beyond 1000rpm, especially on a heat sink/radiator. Quiet fans above 1000rpm are the Corsair ML, but not at lower temperatures.


----------



## smithydan

Hey, does anyone know when the 240 and 360 predator will be updated with the new pumps?


----------



## symerac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Hey, does anyone know when the 240 and 360 predator will be updated with the new pumps?


Whats the different between the new and old one? Is the old one now bad? Would like to get 2x Predator 360!


----------



## Ceadderman

V.1.1 has the 3.2 don't know when they are changing pumps but if you want the old pump look for the version in specs. That will tell you which you should be seeing on your doorstep.









~Ceadder


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *symerac*
> 
> Whats the different between the new and old one? Is the old one now bad? Would like to get 2x Predator 360!


The 'old' one isn't bad.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Delidding is great! Glad you managed that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typhoons are missed, never had the chance to get some in Germany. Also had a struggle to find the perfect fan. Always came back to the classic NF-F12.
> Any fan is audible beyond 1000rpm, especially on a heat sink/radiator. Quiet fans above 1000rpm are the Corsair ML, but not at lower temperatures.


Did they ever make typhoons as 4 pin pwm fans? I have a couple ap15s but they're only 3 pin. I'm guessing if I wanted to use those on my predator I'd have to control them by voltage with something like a fan controller or maybe speedfan? How much better, do you think, are they than the vardars? Worth swapping?

I'm also assuming I can't just plug 3 pin fans into the pwm controlled hub and magically make them pwm fans?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Delidding is great! Glad you managed that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typhoons are missed, never had the chance to get some in Germany. Also had a struggle to find the perfect fan. Always came back to the classic NF-F12.
> Any fan is audible beyond 1000rpm, especially on a heat sink/radiator. Quiet fans above 1000rpm are the Corsair ML, but not at lower temperatures.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they ever make typhoons as 4 pin pwm fans? I have a couple ap15s but they're only 3 pin. I'm guessing if I wanted to use those on my predator I'd have to control them by voltage with something like a fan controller or maybe speedfan? How much better, do you think, are they than the vardars? Worth swapping?
> 
> I'm also assuming I can't just plug 3 pin fans into the pwm controlled hub and magically make them pwm fans?
Click to expand...

iirc they did at one point. The best way to get them in PWM at this point is to check to see if they can be modded to PWM under the hub decal. If they can there will be a 4th solder point that isn't being used.

But if you can afford GTs you can afford a custom loop imho.









~Ceadder


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> iirc they did at one point. The best way to get them in PWM at this point is to check to see if they can be modded to PWM under the hub decal. If they can there will be a 4th solder point that isn't being used.
> 
> But if you can afford GTs you can afford a custom loop imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Gts are only 20 bucks a pop and there are pwm versions at ppc. I do have a customish loop. I have a predator 240 expanded with a gpu (Bitspower block, not a pre filled) and a small res. Maybe not technically a custom loop but pretty darn close.

I'll likely just stick with the vardars for now. They do a decent job while keeping noise levels down. If I change I'll likely go with the newer corsairs like the hd or ml. Not sure I'm interested in the rgb though. Only way I forsee going rgb is if I go with their new case, the 460x. Not much larger than my arc mini but it has that glass!


----------



## Dschijn

Never got the chance to test the GTs, in videos they sound nicer than the Vardar fans at low rpms. And there should be at least one PWM version of them.
3-pin fans just run at 100% on a PWM hub, the only chance to PWM control them is if they have the 4th soldering point and you solder a cable to it to provide the PWM signal.


----------



## smithydan

There is no reason to switch from vardars on a predator to GTs, if you had to buy fans sure but since they come with the predator no need. Money could be spent elsewhere but if you must...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> There is no reason to switch from vardars on a predator to GTs, if you had to buy fans sure but since they come with the predator no need. Money could be spent elsewhere but if you must...


This was my thought too. However, some people think that Vardars are loud. So why not go for GTs if you don't like the sound profile of the Vards?

I don't think they are that loud though.









~Ceadder


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Predator 280mm in Aus. Available on 19th

AU $300 shipped.

what dis **** mean? guessing the copper or nickel base on the heatsink can absorb 537W



found this


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> Predator 280mm in Aus. Available on 19th
> AU $300 shipped.
> 
> what dis **** mean? guessing the copper or nickel base on the heatsink can absorb 537W
> 
> 
> 
> found this


It simply means that the radiator can keep the water to a delta temperature air - water to 10 or 15Kelvin.
That delta temperatures can be achieved with the posted fan speed.
So with 537W of generated heat and the fans running at 1500rpm, you water will be 15K warmer than the air. 15K = +15C

Your last image doesn't help at all... no idea what you want to ask with that.


----------



## symerac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Hey, does anyone know when the 240 and 360 predator will be updated with the new pumps?


I wrote EKWB about the Pump, since I want a 360 with the new!

"Thank you for contacting us.
Please note that all the Predator units already use the same pump which is better and stronger than on the first revision, so you don't have to worry about it."

But there are still the same Datasheet with the old Pump, 280 vs 360?

Edit: they told me wrong information. 360 will be updated in the future ..


----------



## symerac

Thats the question now.
Should I go 2x Predator 360 or 2x Predator 280 with the new pump

I didnt see any reviews about the 2 different pump systems. Is it worth to go with the new or old?


----------



## Dschijn

AFAIK EK is already comparing the specs here:
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xres-100-spc-60-mx-pwm-incl-pump


----------



## KedarWolf

Question for EK peeps, if I buy two GTX 1070 prefilled blocks, take a 360, just remove the CPU block and hook the QDC hose to the first 1070 prefilled block, could I still get away with three year maintenance seeing I'm not adding any rads or other blocks, just moving a hose?


----------



## ivoryg37

can the pump on the predator can be ran on a normal pwm header on the motherboard?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> can the pump on the predator can be ran on a normal pwm header on the motherboard?


Yes, it can, as long as in the motherboard BIOS it is set to PWM, if it is set to DC or even Auto I think it'll run at 100%.









Some motherboards might detect it as PWM on Auto but on my motherboard until I manually set it to PWM it ran at 100%.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> can the pump on the predator can be ran on a normal pwm header on the motherboard?


Yes, no problem! Just set the header in the bios to PWM like KedarWolf said. Keep in mind that not all headers on the mainboard can send a PWM signal, even if they are 4-pin!


----------



## maslows

*this was my first time doing anything*

While I love the my 360 predator the QDC was an eyesore. So I wanted clean it up a bit. I didn't want to wait 3 weeks for tubing and fittings so I ordered acrylic 10/12 from mainframe customs. Wasted 2 tubes learning how to bend. Although I am uncertain how tight the tubes should be (i have them hand tight)i have the ThermalTake P3 case, and personally I think a reservoir blocking the view of the fans on the rad is an eyesore also. But this entire build was a venture into the unknown for me. First time intel, first time cable sleeving, first time liquid cooling,


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HC1994*
> 
> It would actually be great if you could do a quick measurement of the front, the clearance for radiator in the front. Thank you so much!


Here you go:




The rad thickness, minus the fans is around 43mm, and the total height of the rad is about 16.3in. The distance from the edge of the 120mm fan to the bottom of the rad where the fan headers are at is around 15mm. There is around 16mm of room in the case from the bottom of the fan to the floor, so it'll be a close fit. I tried to distance the measuring tape around 43mm, so that's the relative distance where the end of the rad would be at. My graphics card is 10.9 inches, so you have some room for longer cards.

As you can see in the second pic, there is room, but I don't know if the tubing from the top 280 will interfere. If it does, you can just reverse the position.

Edit: my bottom fan has a 5mm gap between it and the second fan, so moving it up will give you more room for the bottom part of the rad (little over 20mm distance to the floor this way).


----------



## CopeyGB

Just a quick one for you guys with a 360 and 6700k (stock for now).

I have just fitted mine in my system. All working fine I think. But when testing intel burn test the temps go high to about 75 first pass. Fans get high and loud... then pass 2 it's all normal and quite. Temps are about 60-70. But first pass makes it hit 80!

How have you guys it set on fan control? I have asus z170 Pro gamer and the fan is set to standard. What would be the best setting so it does not ramp up so bad.

Also is right for temp monitoring tools like realtemp and HWmonitor to reading temps up and down all over the place. No fixed smooth reading?

Normally I have only been on air. First time with water.


----------



## latfen

hello guys. i planning to buy ek predator 240 or 280, to cool my 6700k and gtx 1080 ftw, but i dont sure if it will be able to keep cool my rig... what do you think ? also i have corsair vengeance c70,
so i cant go for 360 radiator. Does someone have this case. What you think guys, what should i do ? thnx for replys


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latfen*
> 
> hello guys. i planning to buy ek predator 240 or 280, to cool my 6700k and gtx 1080 ftw, but i dont sure if it will be able to keep cool my rig... what do you think ? also i have corsair vengeance c70,
> so i cant go for 360 radiator. Does someone have this case. What you think guys, what should i do ? thnx for replys


A 240 or 280 will cool both just fine. If you can fit it, definitely go with the 280,if not the 240 will work as well.


----------



## carbonflywheel

Just signed up to ask if anyone else has had this issue.

Had my 240 for almost exactly one year, bought it from Microcenter the first week of October last year. Suddenly yesterday I started hearing what sounded like more and more air getting into the system. Today its almost nonstop, and you can see bubbles flowing through the block constantly. CPU temps are steady though, which is confusing. Will stop for a few seconds, then the bubble sound from the pump starts right back up and keeps going. Inspected entire system, no leaks, removed loop from my PC and inspected every inch, no leaks or residue. Only thing was return hose's rotary fitting is super loose at the seal, but it was like that since I got it. Rad is mounted in the top of my Air 540.

Im at a loss because the performance is fine, its just loud as heck with the bubble noise. Contacted EK waiting for a response. Running with the loop OUTSIDE of my PC since I currently dont have a backup CPU cooler and Im paranoid now.

Rig if it helps:
5820K
X99 Classified
Air 540

Any help/advice/moral support would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carbonflywheel*
> 
> Just signed up to ask if anyone else has had this issue.
> 
> Had my 240 for almost exactly one year, bought it from Microcenter the first week of October last year. Suddenly yesterday I started hearing what sounded like more and more air getting into the system. Today its almost nonstop, and you can see bubbles flowing through the block constantly. CPU temps are steady though, which is confusing. Will stop for a few seconds, then the bubble sound from the pump starts right back up and keeps going. Inspected entire system, no leaks, removed loop from my PC and inspected every inch, no leaks or residue. Only thing was return hose's rotary fitting is super loose at the seal, but it was like that since I got it. Rad is mounted in the top of my Air 540.
> 
> Im at a loss because the performance is fine, its just loud as heck with the bubble noise. Contacted EK waiting for a response. Running with the loop OUTSIDE of my PC since I currently dont have a backup CPU cooler and Im paranoid now.
> 
> Rig if it helps:
> 5820K
> X99 Classified
> Air 540
> 
> Any help/advice/moral support would be greatly appreciated!


p

You can get some of the same coolant used and add some, run the pump, then add more etc. until the air is gone. I think it's EK Evo Clear that used but you can search this thread to be sure. When I topped off my 360 I had no trouble adding coolant with the top fill hole open. I did stop and restart the pump several times to get the air out and fill it. I had a lot of air in my GPU block, but now is okay.


----------



## Phos

So, three year maintenance, I know these haven't really been out three years yet, but what's the maintenance process like?

Would be cool if they made some kind of bottle, or pair of bottles, that would go in between the quick disconnects and essentially give the system a transfusion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Question for EK peeps, if I buy two GTX 1070 prefilled blocks, take a 360, just remove the CPU block and hook the QDC hose to the first 1070 prefilled block, could I still get away with three year maintenance seeing I'm not adding any rads or other blocks, just moving a hose?


From what I've seen, only one of the two tubes going between the radiator and the CPU cooler has the quick disconnect so you can't completely remove the CPU block without breaking tube.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carbonflywheel*
> 
> Just signed up to ask if anyone else has had this issue.
> 
> Had my 240 for almost exactly one year, bought it from Microcenter the first week of October last year. Suddenly yesterday I started hearing what sounded like more and more air getting into the system. Today its almost nonstop, and you can see bubbles flowing through the block constantly. CPU temps are steady though, which is confusing. Will stop for a few seconds, then the bubble sound from the pump starts right back up and keeps going. Inspected entire system, no leaks, removed loop from my PC and inspected every inch, no leaks or residue. Only thing was return hose's rotary fitting is super loose at the seal, but it was like that since I got it. Rad is mounted in the top of my Air 540.
> 
> Im at a loss because the performance is fine, its just loud as heck with the bubble noise. Contacted EK waiting for a response. Running with the loop OUTSIDE of my PC since I currently dont have a backup CPU cooler and Im paranoid now.
> 
> Rig if it helps:
> 5820K
> X99 Classified
> Air 540
> 
> Any help/advice/moral support would be greatly appreciated!


Not used a predator, but I did have a loop for a bit that included a supreme HF and a DDC and a bunch of froth where the coolant was supposed to be (for different reasons, though), and I can confirm that it doesn't really hurt cooling performance for this to be happening, but yeah it sounds like it's low on coolant. It doesn't strictly mean there's a leak, as most things are at least slightly permeable.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carbonflywheel*
> 
> Just signed up to ask if anyone else has had this issue.


At which speed are you running the pump? Anything higher than 90% can cause the pump to suck in the little bit of air from the tiny reservoir.
Since you topmounted the Predator, it should be easy to fill it up again.
If you want to go by the book, get the EK coolant.
But you don't have to and you can simply top it up with distilled water!!
Just do the refilling like KedarWolf explained and repeat the process since you need to get rid of some air from inside the loop!

@KedarWolf: can you let the top fill port open and run the system at the same time? Or you need to close it again after each refill?!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *carbonflywheel*
> 
> Just signed up to ask if anyone else has had this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> At which speed are you running the pump? Anything higher than 90% can cause the pump to suck in the little bit of air from the tiny reservoir.
> Since you topmounted the Predator, it should be easy to fill it up again.
> If you want to go by the book, get the EK coolant.
> But you don't have to and you can simply top it up with distilled water!!
> Just do the refilling like KedarWolf explained and repeat the process since you need to get rid of some air from inside the loop!
> 
> @KedarWolf: can you let the top fill port open and run the system at the same time? Or you need to close it again after each refill?!
Click to expand...

I left the top port open just fine, no coolant splashed out, just kept starting and stopping the pump as I added a bit of coolant.


----------



## kuwlness

Regarding the prefilled waterblocks with QDC. I've seen other sites offering this service. I'm currently looking at buying an XSPC waterblock and it states they can attach QDC tubes and prefill it. Does that sound feasible? Performance PCS is the site showing they can do this.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuwlness*
> 
> Regarding the prefilled waterblocks with QDC. I've seen other sites offering this service. I'm currently looking at buying an XSPC waterblock and it states they can attach QDC tubes and prefill it. Does that sound feasible? Performance PCS is the site showing they can do this.


If they use the matching QDCs for the Predator, sure!
There is no real magic regarding the prefilled blocks, you just need the proper tools and parts!


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:
Originally Posted by *kuwlness* 

Regarding the prefilled waterblocks with QDC. I've seen other sites offering this service. I'm currently looking at buying an XSPC waterblock and it states they can attach QDC tubes and prefill it. Does that sound feasible? Performance PCS is the site showing they can do this.

</Quote:

Originally Posted by *kuwlness* 

Quote:


> Regarding the prefilled waterblocks with QDC. I've seen other sites offering this service. I'm currently looking at buying an XSPC waterblock and it states they can attach QDC tubes and prefill it. Does that sound feasible? Performance PCS is the site showing they can do this.


looking at there site for example the FuryX, they are just offering the ones that EKWB sells. cheaper at EKWB when I bought.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latfen*
> 
> hello guys. i planning to buy ek predator 240 or 280, to cool my 6700k and gtx 1080 ftw, but i dont sure if it will be able to keep cool my rig... what do you think ? also i have corsair vengeance c70,
> so i cant go for 360 radiator. Does someone have this case. What you think guys, what should i do ? thnx for replys


I am not suggesting you buy the 360, but the 360 rad have been put in the C70 plenty of times, no modding required it is just that you don't use the native mounting.


----------



## HC1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> The rad thickness, minus the fans is around 43mm, and the total height of the rad is about 16.3in. The distance from the edge of the 120mm fan to the bottom of the rad where the fan headers are at is around 15mm. There is around 16mm of room in the case from the bottom of the fan to the floor, so it'll be a close fit. I tried to distance the measuring tape around 43mm, so that's the relative distance where the end of the rad would be at. My graphics card is 10.9 inches, so you have some room for longer cards.
> 
> As you can see in the second pic, there is room, but I don't know if the tubing from the top 280 will interfere. If it does, you can just reverse the position.
> 
> Edit: my bottom fan has a 5mm gap between it and the second fan, so moving it up will give you more room for the bottom part of the rad (little over 20mm distance to the floor this way).


Sweet. Thank you so much for your help! This confirms that indeed the Predator 360 can fit in the case. YOU ARE AWESOME!


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> It simply means that the radiator can keep the water to a delta temperature air - water to 10 or 15Kelvin.
> That delta temperatures can be achieved with the posted fan speed.
> So with 537W of generated heat and the fans running at 1500rpm, you water will be 15K warmer than the air. 15K = +15C
> 
> Your last image doesn't help at all... no idea what you want to ask with that.


OK cool.

This room im in during summer can get 35c without air con.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CopeyGB*
> 
> Just a quick one for you guys with a 360 and 6700k (stock for now).
> 
> I have just fitted mine in my system. All working fine I think. But when testing intel burn test the temps go high to about 75 first pass. Fans get high and loud... then pass 2 it's all normal and quite. Temps are about 60-70. But first pass makes it hit 80!
> 
> How have you guys it set on fan control? I have asus z170 Pro gamer and the fan is set to standard. What would be the best setting so it does not ramp up so bad.
> 
> Also is right for temp monitoring tools like realtemp and HWmonitor to reading temps up and down all over the place. No fixed smooth reading?
> 
> Normally I have only been on air. First time with water.


You need to set the CPU_Header in the bios to PWM. Second, install ASUS AI Suite software and you can control the fans from there in windows. The software does not run in the background. Once you set the fan speeds you can just disable the auto login startup and your fans will still work as per your settings. You have choice to set fixed RPM or step wise based on temperatures. Note that whatever you set will also set the fan speed and the pump speed since EK did not have these two separate if you are using their default setup config. You can plug pump into separate pwm header on the board if you want to run pump and fan at separate speeds.

HWINFO is a better monitoring tool.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carbonflywheel*
> 
> Just signed up to ask if anyone else has had this issue.
> 
> Had my 240 for almost exactly one year, bought it from Microcenter the first week of October last year. Suddenly yesterday I started hearing what sounded like more and more air getting into the system. Today its almost nonstop, and you can see bubbles flowing through the block constantly. CPU temps are steady though, which is confusing. Will stop for a few seconds, then the bubble sound from the pump starts right back up and keeps going. Inspected entire system, no leaks, removed loop from my PC and inspected every inch, no leaks or residue. Only thing was return hose's rotary fitting is super loose at the seal, but it was like that since I got it. Rad is mounted in the top of my Air 540.
> 
> Im at a loss because the performance is fine, its just loud as heck with the bubble noise. Contacted EK waiting for a response. Running with the loop OUTSIDE of my PC since I currently dont have a backup CPU cooler and Im paranoid now.
> 
> Rig if it helps:
> 5820K
> X99 Classified
> Air 540
> 
> Any help/advice/moral support would be greatly appreciated!


Try the following which has worked for me in the past.

-Put the case on the side and let it run for a bit. Turn it back upside and then you should not hear the bubbles later.
-Remove the CPU block to inspect if you have any leaks. I had leaks in the past with EK predator (part of the original recall units). It can happen to anyone so worth a check.
-Try running pump at 100% speed while shifting case on the side and then back up.
-If all of the above is negative and noise continues, I would assume coolant is low and you may need to add some more.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latfen*
> 
> hello guys. i planning to buy ek predator 240 or 280, to cool my 6700k and gtx 1080 ftw, but i dont sure if it will be able to keep cool my rig... what do you think ? also i have corsair vengeance c70,
> so i cant go for 360 radiator. Does someone have this case. What you think guys, what should i do ? thnx for replys


A 360 is minimum IMO for decent temperatures across CPU and GPU especially if you are overclocking the living snot out of your components like I do.


----------



## Dschijn

280 should perform very similar to a 360


----------



## KickAssCop

There is a 280 predator? I only see 240 vs. 360. Typically, IMO a GPU requires at least 120 and a heavily clocked CPU requires 240 in terms of space. Hence my recommendation of a 360 (which is also what I have in my putter).

Maybe folks with 240s can chime in.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> There is a 280 predator? I only see 240 vs. 360. Typically, IMO a GPU requires at least 120 and a heavily clocked CPU requires 240 in terms of space. Hence my recommendation of a 360 (which is also what I have in my putter).
> 
> Maybe folks with 240s can chime in.


Yes the 280 is new, and they also have a 140 now. All on the EK website.


----------



## Jona1109

Hi guys,

I just found a second hand Predator 360 rev 1.1 and i think i'm gonna buy it.

The thing is, I already bought 4 Vardar F4-120 ER a few months ago for my current AIO. So i'm thinking of running a push/pull setup.

What kind of screws would i need to attach 3 of them to the radiator ? UNC 6-32 ? I'm thinking of putting it in the top of my case.


----------



## Dschijn

Not UNC Thread, the Predator uses metric threads. M4 will fit.


----------



## Jona1109

I'm a bit confused









On the EKWB Webshop they list these as the proper screws for all the Coolstream radiators :

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/screw-set-unc-6-32-30mm-20-pcs

Since the predator uses a Coolstream PE i thought these were the right screws ?

But you're telling i must use M4 screws. Do the predators use specific threads ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> The UNC 6-32 will 'sort of hold' on the M4 tap, because it's smaller, but will not hold weight. it is certainly not the proper way to do it.
> 
> Again, Predator = M4. CoolStream = UNC 6-32.
> 
> We will be releasing the Push-Pull Add-ons for Predators in the upcoming weeks. The package will hold the fans, the screws as well as the required fan splitter cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Niko


Ok, sorry for the bother, my bad


----------



## CopeyGB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> You need to set the CPU_Header in the bios to PWM. Second, install ASUS AI Suite software and you can control the fans from there in windows. The software does not run in the background. Once you set the fan speeds you can just disable the auto login startup and your fans will still work as per your settings. You have choice to set fixed RPM or step wise based on temperatures. Note that whatever you set will also set the fan speed and the pump speed since EK did not have these two separate if you are using their default setup config. You can plug pump into separate pwm header on the board if you want to run pump and fan at separate speeds.
> 
> HWINFO is a better monitoring tool.


Thanks for that. But I've done that already







. But all on default setup (pump and fan all controlled by one header). Does having the pump and fan controlled separately change how it cools?

Just finding the right fan curve for noise/cooling ratio! these i76700k get nice and warm compared to my old i5-2500k.

So far under load it's about 60°C max about 70°C.

Does not help with 980ti dumping hot air out into case though. Need to fit my block on that and see how it all cools the lot... with out warm air in case!


----------



## airisom2

It seems like every time I turn on my computer after sleeping, I hear air bubbles. If I let it run for a bit with the fans/pump at max speed, the sound will go away. Is this something I should worry about?


----------



## smithydan

Hey, can new EK predator 140 handle itself(block and rad)EK gpu block, EK Res and EK 360 XE rad?

Sounds like a lot but so making sure.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> It seems like every time I turn on my computer after sleeping, I hear air bubbles. If I let it run for a bit with the fans/pump at max speed, the sound will go away. Is this something I should worry about?


I wouldn't worry about it too much. I get that when the pump jumps from DC only (POST), to PWM control, which makes the "swish" sound of bubbles. Running the pump at a set speed for a while will force the bubbles back to the integrated reservoir.

If you're really worried, you can open the res port with a hex key and top it off with distilled water.


----------



## darkw1sh

Hey guys i have a quick question,

has anyone been able to successfully do hardline (PETG) tubing on an EK Predator 360 on an NZXT H440

I have seen hardline with the predator but not on an H440 as we are limited where we can put this beast! I have mine in the front and well I was all set for the end of my build and I realized i basically would not be able to fill her up. :-(

I honestly have a limited amount of money and time as i am in and out of the hospital, but i love computers, and the amazing guys at EK are just that.

The problems i see with this, I cannot add an additional Reservoir as the only way the 360 can fit is in the front with the pump Rez combo at the top, if i could somehow flip the predator and have it fit i would just get a secondary reservoir and go from there with hardline tubing.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Hey, can new EK predator 140 handle itself(block and rad)EK gpu block, EK Res and EK 360 XE rad?
> 
> Sounds like a lot but so making sure.


If you add the 2nd rad without QDCs you will be fine








The Predator pumps are pretty strong, but you might have to run the pump higher than 25% to efficiently move the coolant under load.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> There is a 280 predator? I only see 240 vs. 360. Typically, IMO a GPU requires at least 120 and a heavily clocked CPU requires 240 in terms of space. Hence my recommendation of a 360 (which is also what I have in my putter).
> 
> Maybe folks with 240s can chime in.


Saying a 360 is a minimum requirement for overclocked cpu and gpu is a little strong. It's certainly preferable but, as I've mentioned several times in several threads, I'm currently running a single predator 240 and its cooling a 4690k @ 4.4 and a 980ti @ 1480 just fine. While gaming the cpu is in the low 60s and gpu is in the mid to high 50s. Yes these temps are high for water but considering both are on a single 240 rad, it's perfectly acceptable.

For some reason the 'internet' seems to push the myth that multiple radiators are NEEDED to cool. This just isn't true. Sure, they give better temps, but certainly not REQUIRED.

That being said I do plan to put an additional 360 rad in my rig. This is mostly just a project for me to do. Also for aesthetics. It'll look cooler


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> If you add the 2nd rad without QDCs you will be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Predator pumps are pretty strong, but you might have to run the pump higher than 25% to efficiently move the coolant under load.


Thanks, no QDC.


----------



## CopeyGB

So today I fitted my GPU block for 980ti.... and temps are amazing. There just about 45°C! for GPU and CPU is about 60-70°C on a 360 predator.

Compared to what it like on air the CPU would be 75°C and GPU 85°C. All good so far, well happy







. Since it does not sound like leaf blower when playing games now, which was my goal to have the gpu fan noise down. On my evga 980ti fans would be 60-70% and the noise was bad.

Still fiddling with fan setup for noise/cooling ratio, but getting there.

Now just hope there is no leaks!


----------



## spyui

hello

I try to disassemble ek predator today, but i am stuck on how to unscrew the fitting off the rad. It is the rotary type. Can anyone help me ?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> hello
> 
> I try to disassemble ek predator today, but i am stuck on how to unscrew the fitting off the rad. It is the rotary type. Can anyone help me ?


You will see 2 flat surface on the rotary base. You can use a wrench to loose it from there.


----------



## Steamroller83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkw1sh*
> 
> Hey guys i have a quick question,
> 
> has anyone been able to successfully do hardline (PETG) tubing on an EK Predator 360 on an NZXT H440
> 
> I have seen hardline with the predator but not on an H440 as we are limited where we can put this beast! I have mine in the front and well I was all set for the end of my build and I realized i basically would not be able to fill her up. :-(
> 
> I honestly have a limited amount of money and time as i am in and out of the hospital, but i love computers, and the amazing guys at EK are just that.
> 
> The problems i see with this, I cannot add an additional Reservoir as the only way the 360 can fit is in the front with the pump Rez combo at the top, if i could somehow flip the predator and have it fit i would just get a secondary reservoir and go from there with hardline tubing.


You can blast a 20-25mm whole where you have the predator fill port. OR! You can make a loop with a T-line. U can often see loops with no reservoir that have a T splitter through which you can fill up your loop.
It either you blast a hole on your case, or you spend some extra money on a T-splitter.

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/fittings/extra/splitters/t-splitters


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jona1109*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I just found a second hand Predator 360 rev 1.1 and i think i'm gonna buy it.
> 
> The thing is, I already bought 4 Vardar F4-120 ER a few months ago for my current AIO. So i'm thinking of running a push/pull setup.
> 
> What kind of screws would i need to attach 3 of them to the radiator ? UNC 6-32 ? I'm thinking of putting it in the top of my case.


You need M4 30mm screws but the two on the end where the frame for the pump is you need to put one or two washers with the screw or it'll bend the frame when you screw it in all the way.


----------



## Jona1109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You need M4 30mm screws but the two on the end where the frame for the pump is you need to put one or two washers with the screw or it'll bend the frame when you screw it in all the way.


Thanks for the heads up, i'll go to the hardware store tomorrow


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Another noob question:

Are the fittings attached to the tubes in any way? The reason I ask is because I'm interested in shortening them. I was originally planning to buy the 360, but I ended up buying the Corsair 400c case and there isn't enough room for it, so now I'm planning to buy the 280. The tubes are pretty long and I'd like to shorten them to give the AIO a more custom look.

Thank in advance!


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus*
> 
> Another noob question:
> 
> Are the fittings attached to the tubes in any way? The reason I ask is because I'm interested in shortening them. I was originally planning to buy the 360, but I ended up buying the Corsair 400c case and there isn't enough room for it, so now I'm planning to buy the 280. The tubes are pretty long and I'd like to shorten them to give the AIO a more custom look.
> 
> Thank in advance!


The tubes are 'attached' in that they are slipped on to the barb then the compression part is screwed down. You can just cut the tubing to fit. That's what I did. I was able to do it without removing either of the fittings from the predator.


----------



## Steamroller83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus*
> 
> Another noob question:
> 
> Are the fittings attached to the tubes in any way? The reason I ask is because I'm interested in shortening them. I was originally planning to buy the 360, but I ended up buying the Corsair 400c case and there isn't enough room for it, so now I'm planning to buy the 280. The tubes are pretty long and I'd like to shorten them to give the AIO a more custom look.
> 
> Thank in advance!


For more understanding about how compression fittings work, just check out this picture:



If you want to know more about tubes and fittings, just have a read at this: https://www.ekwb.com/blog/fittings-and-tubing-guide/


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Thanks to you both!


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it too much. I get that when the pump jumps from DC only (POST), to PWM control, which makes the "swish" sound of bubbles. Running the pump at a set speed for a while will force the bubbles back to the integrated reservoir.
> 
> If you're really worried, you can open the res port with a hex key and top it off with distilled water.


Come to find out, my 280 is leaking. Finally did it when I booted up this morning.




Fortunately, nothing broke.

It is leaking from the base of the rotary fitting, where the fitting contacts the pump.


----------



## Jyve

Anyone have the predator 240 in an nzxt s340? From the EK pics it looks like the cable management cover thingy will probably have to go.

I'm interested in how much space there is from the top of the shroud to the bottom of the gpu in the first slot (also what gpu you're using) and how much space between the predator and the end of the gpu (also what gpu).

It's on the short list of tempered glass classes I'm looking at amd need to find a spot for my ek x3 110 res.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Come to find out, my 280 is leaking. Finally did it when I booted up this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, nothing broke.
> 
> It is leaking from the base of the rotary fitting, where the fitting contacts the pump.


FFS. Is it repairable, making me nervy now, getting mine monday.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> FFS. Is it repairable, making me nervy now, getting mine monday.


It's either a bad o-ring, or it wasn't tightened down all the way. You can't really tighten down a rotary compression fitting without taking it apart, so I just did an RMA and put the cooler back in the box. I need a backup air cooler for times like these


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Come to find out, my 280 is leaking. Finally did it when I booted up this morning.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, nothing broke.
> 
> It is leaking from the base of the rotary fitting, where the fitting contacts the pump.












Sorry about that. I see that you already started an RMA. We'll take care of you quickly.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> FFS. Is it repairable, making me nervy now, getting mine monday.
> 
> 
> 
> It's either a bad o-ring, or it wasn't tightened down all the way. You can't really tighten down a rotary compression fitting without taking it apart, so I just did an RMA and put the cooler back in the box. I need a backup air cooler for times like these
Click to expand...

It can also be tightened too much stripping out the soft plastic (acetal?) threads.


----------



## Steamroller83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Come to find out, my 280 is leaking. Finally did it when I booted up this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, nothing broke.
> 
> It is leaking from the base of the rotary fitting, where the fitting contacts the pump.


As far as I can see, its leaking on from the top of the fitting? You have described a rotary fitting, there is no rotary fitting there. Could it be that you yanked on the tube too hard and it slipped out of the compression ring?


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steamroller83*
> 
> As far as I can see, its leaking on from the top of the fitting? You have described a rotary fitting, there is no rotary fitting there. Could it be that you yanked on the tube too hard and it slipped out of the compression ring?


It isn't. The liquid dripped down from the base of the fitting. When I took it out and flipped it around, it settled on the tubing. Both compression fittings on the unit are rotary. The fittings on the block are only compression. If I was rough with it, I would have had a leak after initially installing. This progressively worsened to the point you can see in the pics.


----------



## xTesla1856

Anyone heard about EK recalling the Vardar 140mm fans?


----------



## trezn0r

Mine is also leaking.
Got a Predator 360 Rev 1.1 with manufacturing date 220916.
Had it on now for about 10 days, i noticed a gurgling at startup the last 3-4 days which wasn't there before.
Only happened at startup when the pump is going at 100% speed.
Cooling Performance was OKish (pump speed 35%, Vardars 35%, 70C at full load 4.2GHz).

The block is OK, but the fitting on the pump is burst.
See videos attached, video1 is power-on , video2 shows the fitting which has a tiny little crack in the middle.

Anyone else?
Did not screw around the fittings until today (after i saw the wet power cables). I swear









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Trying RMA tomorrow, as that is beyond repair.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trezn0r*
> 
> Mine is also leaking.
> Got a Predator 360 Rev 1.1 with manufacturing date 220916.
> Had it on now for about 10 days, i noticed a gurgling at startup the last 3-4 days which wasn't there before.
> Only happened at startup when the pump is going at 100% speed.
> Cooling Performance was OKish (pump speed 35%, Vardars 35%, 70C at full load 4.2GHz).
> 
> The block is OK, but the fitting on the pump is burst.
> See videos attached, video1 is power-on , video2 shows the fitting which has a tiny little crack in the middle.
> 
> Anyone else?
> Did not screw around the fittings until today (after i saw the wet power cables). I swear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying RMA tomorrow, as that is beyond repair.


Exact same problem and prior symptoms with my 280, and almost the same amount of days of ownership too. Weird.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trezn0r*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm not sure what I find more alarming... the leak or the fact your system appears to running WHILE YOU ARE FILMING IT!! TURN IT OFF MAN!!


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I'm not sure what I find more alarming... the leak or the fact your system appears to running WHILE YOU ARE FILMING IT!! TURN IT OFF MAN!!


Holy crap. I was gonna give him the benefit of the doubt and say he had the psu jumpered and was just running the predator. The the camera panned and the mobo was lit up like a Christmas tree. Coolant dripping on the pcie cables and all.

What were you thinking? I'm pretty sure ek won't cover that and you've shown them video evidence of you running your rig with a leaking predator knowing it was leaking. That's just crazy.

*edit*

It looks like I'm yelling at the guy I quoted. I'm not. Quoted the guy who initially recognized the system running with the leaker.


----------



## trezn0r

Thanks for your concern, the water was running down the PCIe-VGA power cables and dripping directly into the bottom intake fan at their lowest point, not getting anywhere near the hardware or connectors.
I surely wasn't expecting a leak this huge but had the camera ready for the start-up process yesterday to see if i could catch something relevant to the gurgling noise.
Boy was i surprised seeing it spitting out the coolant like a fountain, never turned it on a second time of course.

I get that it looks crazy, but everything is OK








From all that i've read about the liquid it should be non-conductive, so why the commotion?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trezn0r*
> 
> From all that i've read about the liquid it should be non-conductive, so why the commotion?


It will become conductive after some time


----------



## Koeni

My Predator 360 1.1 (build date 270916) is also leaking from the port extender. I noticed fluid on the bottom of my case after playing BF1. I was going to add another case fan.




RMA requested. I've ordered a new 360 form Highflow.nl to minimize downtime.

Just received my new 360 from Highflow. Build date is 27092016. One day after the build date of my leaking 360. Not sure if I'm going to use this one.....


----------



## GosuPl

Hi Predator's owners







I have a question, cuase i throw away my 2x EVGA Hybrid (to loud, and pump buzzng...) i want buy 2x preffiled waterblocks and add to my Predator 360.

This will work good with CPU + 2x TITAN X Maxwell? All overclocked. And waterblocks is compatybiled with EVGA HB SLI Bridge i use this becasue works nice on Maxwells and looks great ;-).


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trezn0r*
> 
> Mine is also leaking.
> Got a Predator 360 Rev 1.1 with manufacturing date 220916.
> Had it on now for about 10 days, i noticed a gurgling at startup the last 3-4 days which wasn't there before.
> Only happened at startup when the pump is going at 100% speed.
> Cooling Performance was OKish (pump speed 35%, Vardars 35%, 70C at full load 4.2GHz).
> 
> The block is OK, but the fitting on the pump is burst.
> See videos attached, video1 is power-on , video2 shows the fitting which has a tiny little crack in the middle.
> 
> Anyone else?
> Did not screw around the fittings until today (after i saw the wet power cables). I swear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying RMA tomorrow, as that is beyond repair.


It's not the fitting but the port extender that is cracked. We will RMA it for sure.


----------



## Koeni

Just installed my brand new Predator 360 which I received from Highflow this morning. It's leaking at the port extender. Somebody at QC [#92] was sleeping on September 27th. It's exactly the same batch as my first Predator which also leaks from the port extender
: 27091692


----------



## trezn0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koeni*
> 
> Just installed my brand new Predator 360 which I received from Highflow this morning. It's leaking at the port extender. Somebody at QC [#92] was sleeping on September 27th. It's exactly the same batch as my first Predator which also leaks from the port extender
> : 27091692
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


two hairline cracks visible, seems they had kingkong screwing the fittings together in september








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It's not the fitting but the port extender that is cracked. We will RMA it for sure.


good news - and thanks for clarification! I'm german and quite new to watercooling terminology








But I have to RMA it to my reseller mindfactory.de
How long will i have to wait? They couldn't tell me (yet) if they're going to replace it or have it repaired.

regards
T


----------



## Seyumi

I went back a few dozen pages and didn't see this.

Does anyone know if the Predator 360 can handle an overclocked 6700k & TWO overclocked Titan X Pascals? I know I won't be breaking any temperature records but I'd be happy as long as things don't start throttling due to temperature. I plan on upgrading to push-pull Corsair ML120 Pros if that will help keep the temps/noise down.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Predator 360 can handle an overclocked 6700k & TWO overclocked Titan X Pascals? I know I won't be breaking any temperature records but I'd be happy as long as things don't start throttling due to temperature. I plan on upgrading to push-pull Corsair ML120 Pros if that will help keep the temps/noise down.


Yes, but you would have to run the fans beyond any silent operation under load. I would guess at least 1500rpm for the fans and 75-100% pump speed. Is there no way to extend the loop with a 2nd rad?


----------



## Seyumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Yes, but you would have to run the fans beyond any silent operation under load. I would guess at least 1500rpm for the fans and 75-100% pump speed. Is there no way to extend the loop with a 2nd rad?


Doesn't appear so unless I start expanding into a custom loop which kind of negates the point of getting an AIO system. There are no radiator expansions for the Predators it seems just a 2nd system with a 2nd CPU block would would be kind of silly.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Doesn't appear so unless I start expanding into a custom loop which kind of negates the point of getting an AIO system. There are no radiator expansions for the Predators it seems just a 2nd system with a 2nd CPU block would would be kind of silly.


You really could get a 2nd Predator, remove the CPU cooler and use that unit to expand the loop. Two pumps in a loop aren't bad.
An OCed CPU and two high end GPUs are really a lot for a single 360. In a push/pull setup I could easily cool a 5820k @ 4.5Ghz and a 980Ti. A 2nd GPU is possible for sure, but simply not quiet. Getting more cooling surface (more rads) would make it easier to cool your rig.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

My 280 is installed. Had to remount the cpu block due to high temps.

1 big glob of paste then compressed it with the block and good now. much better temps now on the oc'd 5960X.


----------



## KickAssCop

Damn, will check my Predator 360 for leaks. I hear some slushing sounds as well. Need to check if it got busted after a year lol.
Already went through the recall/RMA stuff. Was painless but still. Thankfully, I kept my H80 for times like these.

This weekend need to test the stuffs.


----------



## Jyve

Ok. I gots a question. Let's see if I can explain myself.

As most know I've expanded my predator 240 with a gpu block (not pre filled) and a small ek cylinder res.

I was pretty sure I bled the loop pretty well. Was to the point where there wasn't any sloshing or anything, whether I moved the case around or put it under load so the pump would ramp up. My res level was at a certain spot.

I don't game a lot, so it sits idle most of the time. I go to game a bit yesterday and the res level has risen a tad. Not much but noticeable. Also when the rig gets heated up I start to hear sloshing and I see small air going through the gpu block. After a while of gaming, the res level is back to normal

When this thing sits idle should it accumulate air bubbles like this? Should I maybe re wire the thing so the pump is controlled seperate from the fans and run the pump at a higher % to keep coolant flowing faster when idle?

I hope this makes sense. Thanks in advance.

PS, there are no leaks.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Ok. I gots a question. Let's see if I can explain myself.


How did you integrate the res into the loop?
After adding parts into the loop and bringing air into it, you should run the pump at max speed to push all the ait into the res. Also tilting the case during that is recommended.
You are done, if you don't see any air bubbles at all in your loop. Be aware that it can take up multiple days to get rid of most of the air in the loop


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> How did you integrate the res into the loop?
> After adding parts into the loop and bringing air into it, you should run the pump at max speed to push all the ait into the res. Also tilting the case during that is recommended.
> You are done, if you don't see any air bubbles at all in your loop. Be aware that it can take up multiple days to get rid of most of the air in the loop


I did this quite a while ago. It's the last part before feeding back into the predator. Did all that you mentioned. Run pump 100% > low > high > low > high. Tilt case, tap on the blocks a bit.

Seems when it sits idle for a while it accumulates air. All plugs are tight and no leaks.


----------



## Dschijn

Does the res splash and brings air into the water?
I expanded my loop with a 2nd 360 rad and a pump/res combo. I can run the pumps at any speed and there is no whooshing sound or air bubbles.


----------



## Jona1109

Hi Guys,

Just got my predator 360 yesterday morning. I installed it and the performance is great !

But i'm having two issues right now :

- I'm trying to run the pump directly on the motherboard but it doesn't seem to work as it should. on CPU FAN1, the pump runs at a continuous 3000 RPM between that 60 and 100 %. And if i go below that it just shuts down. On CPU FAN2, I get a little more control but the pwm cycle seems limited between 1500 RPM and 2300 RPM. Did i do something wrong ? If i connect it to the pwm hub on the predator, will it change anything ? My mobo is a Asrock Z170 fatality gaming k4.

- I'm also having issues with the vardar fans. I'm getting both a clicking noise and some kind of weird noise like an old 56K Dial up internet connection. I still got some investigation to do on that matter to test each fan individually directly on the motherboard.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Does the res splash and brings air into the water?
> I expanded my loop with a 2nd 360 rad and a pump/res combo. I can run the pumps at any speed and there is no whooshing sound or air bubbles.


No, no splashing. Just trapped air bubbles coming to the top. I don't know. Maybe I didn't get all the air out of it to begin with. I thought for sure I did. There seems to be air getting in the loop bit for the life of me I have no idea how.

Res is at the bottom of the loop, but the predator res/pump is at the top. Maybe something to do with that?



Don't make fun of my drain hose







it's my first loop and plan to change it next loop upgrade.

You see anything?


----------



## 0ppositeLock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jona1109*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got my predator 360 yesterday morning. I installed it and the performance is great !
> 
> But i'm having two issues right now :
> 
> - I'm trying to run the pump directly on the motherboard but it doesn't seem to work as it should. on CPU FAN1, the pump runs at a continuous 3000 RPM between that 60 and 100 %. And if i go below that it just shuts down. On CPU FAN2, I get a little more control but the pwm cycle seems limited between 1500 RPM and 2300 RPM. Did i do something wrong ? If i connect it to the pwm hub on the predator, will it change anything ? My mobo is a Asrock Z170 fatality gaming k4.
> 
> - I'm also having issues with the vardar fans. I'm getting both a clicking noise and some kind of weird noise like an old 56K Dial up internet connection. I still got some investigation to do on that matter to test each fan individually directly on the motherboard.


Some pwm control isn't exactly pwm control. My Gigabyte only has 1 real pwm. Try other fan headers if you can.

My Vardars have grinding noise. Not sure if its normal or defective.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Res is at the bottom of the loop, but the predator res/pump is at the top. Maybe something to do with that?


Yeah, not sure if that is so good...
It seems like the res in the Predator is the highest point in the loop and air will be collected there easily. With air in the small res you will always have air noise by the pump on higher pump speeds.
Can you placing your case on the side, making the 2nd res the highest point in the loop and letting the pump run at full speed?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jona1109*
> 
> - I'm trying to run the pump directly on the motherboard but it doesn't seem to work as it should. on CPU FAN1, the pump runs at a continuous 3000 RPM between that 60 and 100 %. And if i go below that it just shuts down. On CPU FAN2, I get a little more control but the pwm cycle seems limited between 1500 RPM and 2300 RPM. Did i do something wrong ? If i connect it to the pwm hub on the predator, will it change anything ? My mobo is a Asrock Z170 fatality gaming k4.
> 
> - I'm also having issues with the vardar fans. I'm getting both a clicking noise and some kind of weird noise like an old 56K Dial up internet connection. I still got some investigation to do on that matter to test each fan individually directly on the motherboard.


Sounds like you are not really using PWM properly. Please double check the BIOS if you set the fan headers into the correct mode.
Are the Vardar fans sounding like that at low speeds or in general?


----------



## Jona1109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Sounds like you are not really using PWM properly. Please double check the BIOS if you set the fan headers into the correct mode.
> Are the Vardar fans sounding like that at low speeds or in general?


For the pump, i tried the different modes. There is Auto and 4-Pin but the 4-pin mode seems buggy. it affects only CPU FAN1 and not CPU FAN2. If I use that setting i manage to start the pump at lower RPM, but it makes it very noisy.

For the vardar, yes, i run them at around 800 RPM, and i can really hear the noise up to 1200 RPM then it's hidden by the rest.
But I think i've found the problem. They seem to vibrate a lot. If i hold one in my hand while running, it doesn't make too much noise, but whenever i put it on the radiator it starts to vibrate and to generate noise. Whatever I do the Fan in the middle vibrates the most.

I think i didn't notice it before because there were antivibration rubbers on the Enermax Liqtech's Radiator. Still i don't know what to do to counter that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ppositeLock*
> 
> Some pwm control isn't exactly pwm control. My Gigabyte only has 1 real pwm. Try other fan headers if you can.
> 
> My Vardars have grinding noise. Not sure if its normal or defective.


I think it might be the problem, but i've yet to find the real PWM. I tried all 6 fan Header on the Mobo ...
Some of the Vardars also have a slight grinding noise, but it's not too noisy and i can't really hear out over the sound of the motor so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Vesimas

Want to know if this is happening to someone else: it's the second time this week that my Predator 360 pump dosen't start when i startup the rig. I need to restart and then it works. The Predator fan/pump are controlled by the motherboard and for sure when this happen the Vardar speed up to cool the radiator so i don't think it's the motherboard but the pump.

PS: only on startup, never happened after a while of usage


----------



## Jona1109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesimas*
> 
> Want to know if this is happening to someone else: it's the second time this week that my Predator 360 pump dosen't start when i startup the rig. I need to restart and then it works. The Predator fan/pump are controlled by the motherboard and for sure when this happen the Vardar speed up to cool the radiator so i don't think it's the motherboard but the pump.
> 
> PS: only on startup, never happened after a while of usage


I Have the same problem on one of my CPU Fan header. If i get a signal below 60% it shuts down just after the Post


----------



## Dschijn

Are fan and pump controlled by the same fan header of the mainboard?
If not and you did split them up, it sounds like the pump is voltage controlled, whcih is not good!


----------



## airisom2

Difference between the leaky and replacement:




Looks like He-Man tightened that down pretty good. This could be a way for EK to separate the bad from the good.


----------



## Steamroller83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jona1109*
> 
> I Have the same problem on one of my CPU Fan header. If i get a signal below 60% it shuts down just after the Post


Make sure that the header is set to PWM regulation not voltage.


----------



## Seyumi

Did EK ever consider adding radiators to their AIO Predator "upgrade & add-ons" lineup? Maybe even a version with and without the pump/res attached to it? The 360 version is kind of "meh" for a CPU & GPU and probably a no-go on a CPU & 2x GPU (which is really what I want to do). The only solution in order to not turn this into a custom loop and keep the "AIO" benefits I'm looking for is to buy a 2nd 360 kit. This would be kind of silly having a 2nd CPU block dangling in the air (and not cooling anything obviously) and also a waste of money. It's being done with the GPU blocks I'm really surprised you aren't offering a 1x120mm, 2x120mm, or 3x1200mm radiator Predator AIO expansion.


----------



## Dschijn

If you want you add a 2nd rad yourself, but you need the correct parts. I added a 2nd 360 rad but with a classic pump/res combo. If you want the Predator style, you need to get a Predator and remove (and sell?) the CPU cooler.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Mine leaked badly.

Killed one of my gfx cards in sli (must of sprayed onto it)

Refunding it and going to air cooling now, no more bull****.

As for the video card, compensation?

I have contacted the shop, they don't open until monday.

Very disappoint.

I have photos, upload later.


----------



## Jona1109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steamroller83*
> 
> Make sure that the header is set to PWM regulation not voltage.


On my asrock board, I've only got two options "Auto" and "4-Pin" which is designed specifically for some Nidec air coolers.

I asked a few questions to asrock and i learned that only my CPU FAN1 and CHA FAN1 are PWM regulated. So i tried the pump with both : It starts up when it hits 60% in the fan curve Bios and stays at 3000 RPM all the time.

In the end i settled on a compromise that suits my ears. I plugged only the pump into the PWM Hub and i plugged the Tachyo into the CPU FAN1 header. I don't get a RPM reading so i can't say for sure, but judging by the sound, the speed seems to modulate a bit more.

As for the noisy Vardars, i ended up finding out that the noise was coming from air turbulence inside the radiator. The annoying thing is it's mostly noticeable at low RPM. So now, i run the fans at about 1000 RPM. I can hear more air flowing but i don't hear the turbulence anymore.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jona1109*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Steamroller83*
> 
> Make sure that the header is set to PWM regulation not voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> On my asrock board, I've only got two options "Auto" and "4-Pin" which is designed specifically for some Nidec air coolers.
> 
> I asked a few questions to asrock and i learned that only my CPU FAN1 and CHA FAN1 are PWM regulated. So i tried the pump with both : It starts up when it hits 60% in the fan curve Bios and stays at 3000 RPM all the time.
> 
> In the end i settled on a compromise that suits my ears. I plugged only the pump into the PWM Hub and i plugged the Tachyo into the CPU FAN1 header. I don't get a RPM reading so i can't say for sure, but judging by the sound, the speed seems to modulate a bit more.
> 
> As for the noisy Vardars, i ended up finding out that the noise was coming from air turbulence inside the radiator. The annoying thing is it's mostly noticeable at low RPM. So now, i run the fans at about 1000 RPM. I can hear more air flowing but i don't hear the turbulence anymore.
Click to expand...

4pin is PWM. Select that an you're good to go.









~Ceadder


----------



## Dschijn

Is it easy to remove the fitting from the the Predator "inlet"? The one for the internal res.


----------



## Vesimas

Nice







i just restarted the pc 3 times to allow the pump to work


----------



## GunnzAkimbo




----------



## TWiST2k

All this leaking is terrifying, I was thinking of getting a 360 and adding a 1080 ftw block. Good thing I checked in on QC before I proceeded.


----------



## StogieC

I'm stuck waiting until the 9th for the SSD to get here before I fire it all up. It's a 360 in a V71 case.



Once I've verified that the graphics cards are stable I'll install the water blocks on them also but I'm waiting for EK to get back to me about the one that showed up with the jet plate out of position.


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StogieC*
> 
> I'm stuck waiting until the 9th for the SSD to get here before I fire it all up. It's a 360 in a V71 case.
> 
> 
> 
> Once I've verified that the graphics cards are stable I'll install the water blocks on them also but I'm waiting for EK to get back to me about the one that showed up with the jet plate out of position.


You could position the jet plate yourself, however to put that oring back in place is tough! Edit, nevermind, I see you are using prefilled blocks, not a good idea lol.

How are you going to add the two video cards waterblocks to the predator? Aren't the cables too long to bend? Also isn't a single 360 predator pushing it too much for a cpu and two cards? Asking all these questions because I'm going sli soon so just wanted to see what are your plans lol.


----------



## StogieC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> How are you going to add the two video cards waterblocks to the predator? Aren't the cables too long to bend? Also isn't a single 360 predator pushing it too much for a cpu and two cards? Asking all these questions because I'm going sli soon so just wanted to see what are your plans lol.


There is plenty of room in the case for the tubes. If I don't like where the temps end up with the GPUs in the loop, I'll start converting it to a custom loop by adding a second radiator and a reservoir/pump combo.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sorry about that









Did you RMA your unit?


----------



## KedarWolf

I need to lap the CPU block on my Predator 360. Is it difficult to remove to do that, and put it back on?

Likely will need to drain my loop, right? Ot could I somehow put something in each hose when I remove it to stop the coolant from leaking out?


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StogieC*
> 
> There is plenty of room in the case for the tubes. If I don't like where the temps end up with the GPUs in the loop, I'll start converting it to a custom loop by adding a second radiator and a reservoir/pump combo.


I see. I was mentioning that mainly because if the length of the gpu hoses, they're so long that they may kink. I hope it works out for you. Please let me know how it works out and the temps, I'm thinking in adding a second one like you but wasn't sure. Thanks!

Here an image of my setup so you could see how long the gpu hoses are making me worried to bend them for a sli setup:


----------



## giggsy07

Hi
I have the phanteks enthoo evolv atx and want to put a Titan under the predator but I'm baffled as to where I will put my 3.5 hard drive if I front mount the 360 rad.Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ceadderman

@KedarWolf No, you don't. EK CPU blocks are setup convexly (iirc) and once tightened the jet plate adds tension making it flat. If you lapp the block you change the dynamics of the cooling surface. Much better to lap the CPU than the block.

If you wish to restore the mirror finish then might I suggest Nver Dull or similar metal polish? I use ND on all my metal brightwork. A little wad from the tin applied and left to dry then use a blue paper towel or a cotton diaper to rub it off will do the trick. You can return the wadding to the tin for repeat use.









~Ceadder


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> @KedarWolf No, you don't. EK CPU blocks are setup convexly (iirc) and once tightened the jet plate adds tension making it flat. If you lapp the block you change the dynamics of the cooling surface. Much better to lap the CPU than the block.
> 
> If you wish to restore the mirror finish then might I suggest Nver Dull or similar metal polish? I use ND on all my metal brightwork. A little wad from the tin applied and left to dry then use a blue paper towel or a cotton diaper to rub it off will do the trick. You can return the wadding to the tin for repeat use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I had a liquid metal problem with a TIM and now on a spot there is liquid metal that won't come off. I'm thinking it's not good. Would your method take it off I think?


----------



## Ceadderman

Took barnacles off Brass boat props using a green pad. Don't see why it couldn't work to get CLU off the surace of your MX block.









~Ceadder


----------



## JJBY

well great now I get to join the club in being a proud owner of a leaking predator 360mm..............

I noticed it when it started making gurgling sounds this morning, and Im very disappointed with EK...

Also it appears there is nothing I can do about it except rma it..

I guess I should be happy it lasted 4 weeks...... but its lame that I had to buy a cheap air cooler in the meantime....


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> well great now I get to join the club in being a proud owner of a leaking predator 360mm..............
> 
> I noticed it when it started making gurgling sounds this morning, and Im very disappointed with EK...
> 
> Also it appears there is nothing I can do about it except rma it..
> 
> I guess I should be happy it lasted 4 weeks...... but its lame that I had to buy a cheap air cooler in the meantime....


That sucks man. What revision was it? Where is it leaking from? Some pics would be helpful.


----------



## JJBY

I already ripped it out of my pc and put in an air cooler as soon as I found the issue, so I can't give you pics of it running and leaking and it doesn't leak without the pump going.

P/N : 6082C2000
PD: 20160322

It leaks at the pump fittings despite them being tight. I have looked at it but aside from ripping it apart there is nothing I can do and i'd rather have warrenty then rip it apart and find out its got a cracked somewhere and im sol on warrenty


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> I already ripped it out of my pc and put in an air cooler as soon as I found the issue, so I can't give you pics of it running and leaking and it doesn't leak without the pump going.
> 
> P/N : 6082C2000
> PD: 20160322
> 
> It leaks at the pump fittings despite them being tight. I have looked at it but aside from ripping it apart there is nothing I can do and i'd rather have warrenty then rip it apart and find out its got a cracked somewhere and im sol on warrenty


Hope the warranty goes well. The revision should be either 1.0 or 1.1. its on the box label. Would suck if it's a 1.1


----------



## JJBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> Hope the warranty goes well. The revision should be either 1.0 or 1.1. its on the box label. Would suck if it's a 1.1


ah i found it. and yes its a 1.1


----------



## Ceadderman

Really hope the 240 v1.1 doesn't suffer from these issues. Really starting to sweat, what with this being a client build.









~Ceadder


----------



## Jyve

Just to be safe everyone should probably check that particular fitting. Mine looks OK and no leaking yet. I didn't have any leaks on Rev 1.0 either though so maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Mine seems also OK, I didn't see any leaking this morning.


----------



## StogieC

I'm trying to find a way to avoid the time and expense of having to RMA my defective GPU block and just fix it myself. We'll see what happens.


----------



## JJBY

I'm just disappointed and perplexed even why mine failed. (4 weeks later too boot before the signs started manifesting)

I strongly suspected there was a problem though as soon as the gurgling/sloshing started happening even when my pc was stationary.

I'm just so glad I didn't go the same route with ek for my 1080s... https://www.ekwb.com/news/limited-edition-msi-geforce-gtx-1080-30th-anniversary-graphics-card/ I don't care how nice they look if the functionality and quality isn't there...

Atleast Corsair's cooling solution on the regular 1080 seahawk seems to be quite reliable so far (knock on wood) https://us.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1080-SEA-HAWK-X.html#hero-overview


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StogieC*
> 
> I'm trying to find a way to avoid the time and expense of having to RMA my defective GPU block and just fix it myself. We'll see what happens.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


An OCN member is selling some. http://www.overclock.net/t/1615150/cpc-colder-products-quick-disconnect-fittings/0_100


----------



## xshadowwolfx

Is it just me or is everything out of stock at the moment? I can't even configure a build on EK's shop.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> well great now I get to join the club in being a proud owner of a leaking predator 360mm..............
> 
> I noticed it when it started making gurgling sounds this morning, and Im very disappointed with EK...
> 
> Also it appears there is nothing I can do about it except rma it..
> 
> I guess I should be happy it lasted 4 weeks...... but its lame that I had to buy a cheap air cooler in the meantime....


I have asked for shop credit instead of warranty replacement.

Not bothering with water cooling, the ambient in summer is like 30C + so not gonna cool as it should.

Getting a NH-D15s


----------



## EeK9X

I'm building a new PC and planning on using an EK-XLC Predator and a pre-filled water block to cool my CPU (i7 6700K) and GPU (Titan X Pascal), respectively.

I'm also a newbie when it comes to liquid cooling, which is why I decided to avoid a custom loop and stick with an AIO.

My choice of case will be either the NZXT S340 or the Corsair 400C. I intend to mount the radiator in push-pull at the front of the case (intake, with exhaust fans at the top and back).


S340 airflow diagram
400c airflow diagram

*Questions:*


Did EKWB fix the faulty parts in their AIO units? There are numerous reports of leakage issues;
Is a single Predator enough to cool both the aforementioned CPU and GPU (with little to no overclock)? If so, what size of radiator is recommended: 240, 280 or 360mm?
What sizes of Predators are compatible with those cases, when mounting at the front?
Is it possible to mount a Predator in push-pull at the front of the S340 without removing the NZXT cable management bar - or at all?
Is it possible to mount a Predator in push-pull at the front of the 400c without removing the HDD cage and shroud - or at all?

*Notes:*

NZXT says the S340 has full 280mm radiator support, but EKWB has a picture of that same case with a Predator 240 taking up pretty much the entire front of the case. Is the Predator 280 supported?

As for the 400c, Corsair mentions it's possible to mount a 360mm radiator at the front. Is the Predator 360 supported?

That'll be all for now. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StogieC*
> 
> I'm trying to find a way to avoid the time and expense of having to RMA my defective GPU block and just fix it myself. We'll see what happens.


I'm confused. Why do you think they should send you a qdc kit for free? Yeah I get it, your unit is faulty and falls under warranty for an rma, and you'd like to avoid the rma process.

They're actually being pretty reasonable in sending you some qdc (which they don't normally sell individually), some tubing, and a pair of fittings for a pretty cheap price. They're actually accommodating you by doing this. Rma/warranty is really the way they should do it. The warranty process is in place to protect both parties.

God forbid, the rma replacement leaks and ruins your gear, you're covered. Doing it your way you're kind of taking on the responsibility yourself.

I'm honestly not trying to start a flame thing or being an ek fan boy, just curious why you should get it for free.


----------



## JJBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EeK9X*
> 
> I'm building a new PC and planning on using an EK-XLC Predator and a pre-filled water block to cool my CPU (i7 6700K) and GPU (Titan X Pascal), respectively.
> 
> I'm also a newbie when it comes to liquid cooling, which is why I decided to avoid a custom loop and stick with an AIO.
> 
> My choice of case will be either the NZXT S340 or the Corsair 400C. I intend to mount the radiator in push-pull at the front of the case (intake, with exhaust fans at the top and back).
> 
> 
> S340 airflow diagram
> 400c airflow diagram
> 
> *Questions:*
> 
> 
> Did EKWB fix the faulty parts in their AIO units? There are numerous reports of leakage issues;
> Is a single Predator enough to cool both the aforementioned CPU and GPU (with little to no overclock)? If so, what size of radiator is recommended: 240, 280 or 360mm?
> What sizes of Predators are compatible with those cases, when mounting at the front?
> Is it possible to mount a Predator in push-pull at the front of the S340 without removing the NZXT cable management bar - or at all?
> Is it possible to mount a Predator in push-pull at the front of the 400c without removing the HDD cage and shroud - or at all?
> 
> *Notes:*
> 
> NZXT says the S340 has full 280mm radiator support, but EKWB has a picture of that same case with a Predator 240 taking up pretty much the entire front of the case. Is the Predator 280 supported?
> 
> As for the 400c, Corsair mentions it's possible to mount a 360mm radiator at the front. Is the Predator 360 supported?
> 
> That'll be all for now. Thanks in advance!


just from looking at those pictures of those cases and knowing what I know now with my predator and getting it to fit, neither of those cases would support the predator 360mm more then likely.
Also I have a new predator and new revision and it is leaking so imo problem isn't fixed.
Also the cooler should easily work for both the gpu and cpu with little to no overclock.
My suggestion may be however that due to the new pascal gpu boost 3.0 mainly down throttling with temps around 40c-50c, it may be better to go with two separate cooling loops if you want to always get the utmost out of your gpu and run it at a 24/7 boost in games. I can attest to doing this and never having my gpus drop below the 2.1ghz+ boost clock if I keep there temps below that range.


----------



## 0ppositeLock

There are still a few of us without leaking predators? Very paranoid at the moment. ☺? Should I put some towels in my pc? Ha. ?


----------



## airisom2

It looks like the problem is with the rotary fitting screwed on the pump. Someone tightened it too much, which caused the plastic to crack and thus leak. I think I've seen three cases like that in this thread alone, including mine. The pictures I posted in my last post in here is a good indicator on whether or not you will have a leaking unit. You see there is no space between the fitting and the pump, whereas the proper version has about 3mm of space in-between.

However, this is just one indicator. There could be other cases of leaks in other areas, but it seems the former is more common so far. I'd be willing to bet this is the reason why there is currently no stock on EK's page. It would make sense to go over their inventory to see what's going on.

It does look like Performance-pcs has a few units in stock still. I don't know if they are carrying the newest batch or if they're sitting on an older batch, but it would be a good idea to refrain from buying the Predator units until we hear something from EK about this situation. It would also be a good idea to release the "fixed" versions as v1.2 just for assurance so people won't have to worry about v1.1's leaking issues, well a bad batch that doesn't affect all v1.1s.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EeK9X*
> 
> *Questions:*
> 
> Did EKWB fix the faulty parts in their AIO units? There are numerous reports of leakage issues; *The rev1.1 has fixed numerous problems. In terms of recent events not sure whuy it is happening. But yes a faulty unit can be retruned.*
> Is a single Predator enough to cool both the aforementioned CPU and GPU (with little to no overclock)? If so, what size of radiator is recommended: 240, 280 or 360mm? *Yes. 360.*
> What sizes of Predators are compatible with those cases, when mounting at the front? *S340 - Predator 240, 400c - Probably 280 and ?360.*
> Is it possible to mount a Predator in push-pull at the front of the S340 without removing the NZXT cable management bar - or at all? *No.*
> Is it possible to mount a Predator in push-pull at the front of the 400c without removing the HDD cage and shroud - or at all?*No*
> *Notes:*
> 
> NZXT says the S340 has full 280mm radiator support, but EKWB has a picture of that same case with a Predator 240 taking up pretty much the entire front of the case. Is the Predator 280 supported? *Big no*
> 
> As for the 400c, Corsair mentions it's possible to mount a 360mm radiator at the front. Is the Predator 360 supported? *?Possibly*
> 
> That'll be all for now. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*


Uhm. I didn't post that. I don't think I did anyway.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Uhm. I didn't post that. I don't think I did anyway.


lol just a mishap


----------



## JJBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ppositeLock*
> 
> There are still a few of us without leaking predators? Very paranoid at the moment. ☺? Should I put some towels in my pc? Ha. ?


ya honestly even if i get a refurbished on I don't know about putting it in my 6k pc without a towel for at least the first few months lol


----------



## StogieC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I'm confused. Why do you think they should send you a qdc kit for free? Yeah I get it, your unit is faulty and falls under warranty for an rma, and you'd like to avoid the rma process.
> 
> They're actually being pretty reasonable in sending you some qdc (which they don't normally sell individually), some tubing, and a pair of fittings for a pretty cheap price. They're actually accommodating you by doing this. Rma/warranty is really the way they should do it. The warranty process is in place to protect both parties.
> 
> God forbid, the rma replacement leaks and ruins your gear, you're covered. Doing it your way you're kind of taking on the responsibility yourself.
> 
> I'm honestly not trying to start a flame thing or being an ek fan boy, just curious why you should get it for free.


The QDC is just to open up the ones that are currently on the prefilled block so that I can refill it once reassembled without having to air purge and refill my entire AIO loop. With the QDC and a bit of hose I'll be able to dump the fluid that's in the block now, fix it, and then use a vampire pump to refill the block and just disco the QDC to seal it all back up. It was EK support that recommended that I open it up and slide the plate back into place. When I asked them how I was going to refill and seal the block without having another loop with a set of QDC laying around we got to this solution. I have no need for the extra QDC other than for fixing this.

I am very pleased to say that they are fully standing behind their product and have agreed to send the parts I need to fix the block at no charge. Good customer support when something goes wrong is what will keep me coming back as a customer.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> It looks like the problem is with the rotary fitting screwed on the pump. Someone tightened it too much, which caused the plastic to crack and thus leak. I think I've seen three cases like that in this thread alone, including mine. The pictures I posted in my last post in here is a good indicator on whether or not you will have a leaking unit. You see there is no space between the fitting and the pump, whereas the proper version has about 3mm of space in-between.
> 
> However, this is just one indicator. There could be other cases of leaks in other areas, but it seems the former is more common so far. I'd be willing to bet this is the reason why there is currently no stock on EK's page. It would make sense to go over their inventory to see what's going on.
> 
> It does look like Performance-pcs has a few units in stock still. I don't know if they are carrying the newest batch or if they're sitting on an older batch, but it would be a good idea to refrain from buying the Predator units until we hear something from EK about this situation. It would also be a good idea to release the "fixed" versions as v1.2 just for assurance so people won't have to worry about v1.1's leaking issues, well a bad batch that doesn't affect all v1.1s.


I just checked all Predators are in stock on EKWB website. I just bought my 360 and a Titan XP full cover block pre-fill about two weeks ago. Last weekend I overclocked the crap out of my system and so far no issues. I will just keep my fingers crossed..


----------



## Ceadderman

Had no issues with the 240 v1.1 but I will be paying strict attention to the unit when I finalize my client's build. He walks everywhere so I really want to make sure that I won't have to transport a system shortly after delivery.









~Ceadder


----------



## Jyve

Well with the new division patch. My rig has been getting a workout lately. It usually sits idle but over the last week it's been put under quite the load and I'm still seeing no signs of leakage.

Off topic, the division puts quite the load on the cpu. More than I'd have thought. Under heaven, the cpu hovered around 60. The division has it about 65. Nothing too outrageous, but interesting to note.


----------



## trezn0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trezn0r*
> 
> Mine is also leaking.
> Got a Predator 360 Rev 1.1 with manufacturing date 220916.
> Had it on now for about 10 days, i noticed a gurgling at startup the last 3-4 days which wasn't there before.
> Only happened at startup when the pump is going at 100% speed.
> Cooling Performance was OKish (pump speed 35%, Vardars 35%, 70C at full load 4.2GHz).
> 
> The block is OK, but the fitting on the pump is burst.
> See videos attached, video1 is power-on , video2 shows the fitting which has a tiny little crack in the middle.
> 
> Anyone else?
> Did not screw around the fittings until today (after i saw the wet power cables). I swear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying RMA tomorrow, as that is beyond repair.


Quoting my own post, because today i got the replacement unit from my reseller.
Production date is also 220916, but on first sight the pump outlet seems okay. No hairline cracks, no leaks with pump on full throttle.
The box also seems to have been open and resealed but the unit itself is definately unused and brand new.
So someone might have taken a look before sending it out, which is great.
Cannot wait to assemble it tonight and OC the living hell outta me 6850K, which already does 4.4 at unbelievable low 1.269V.
Will eventually post here for an update in a few weeks.


----------



## CptSpig

I also had a leak. Contacted EKWB support and they gave me options to get a replacement or fix it myself. I chose to fix the unit myself and the part is already on the way. Express shipping! All I can say is great support EKWB I will be a customer for life. Way to stand by your products.


----------



## trezn0r

Back again - way too early!

Now the fan hub seems bust, the fans are permanently running at only 450rpm, no matter what i set in the controls.
They only work normal when i plug them into the board's PWM headers, which I'm ok with, BUT:

It took me one hour of stress testing with 70C peak temps to find the leak on my replacement unit








This time, it's the reservoir.


Spoiler: Pictures









What a throwback.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trezn0r*
> 
> Back again - way too early!
> 
> Now the fan hub seems bust, the fans are permanently running at only 450rpm, no matter what i set in the controls.
> They only work normal when i plug them into the board's PWM headers, which I'm ok with, BUT:
> 
> It took me one hour of stress testing with 70C peak temps to find the leak on my replacement unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time, it's the reservoir.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a throwback.


Contact EKWB they can help you with a upgraded part that will fix this once and for all. I have the part on it's way.


----------



## trezn0r

While i love fixing things even under warranty, i highly doubt i have the skills to take it successfully apart and reassemble.
The fan hub is mounted with rivets, no way i can remove them w/o special tools.
And who knows what funny stuff hides behind that reservoir plate, which is where the leak happens. Yours too?
Then the hassle of refilling coolant and bleeding the air.

I need this for my ESXi host of which I'm parted for several weeks during the year, and right now I'm getting trust issues.
Need some sleep over it.


----------



## CptSpig

It's piece of cake! There are no rivets they are Torx. All you need is a Torx 8,10 and 15 to do the job and then you know it will be fixed right.


----------



## trezn0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> It's piece of cake! There are no rivets they are Torx. All you need is a Torx 8,10 and 15 to do the job and then you know it will be fixed right.


Everything but the bloody fun hub, check yours, mine is mounted with rivets.


----------



## CptSpig

Trust me they are not rivets they are Torx.

http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/CptSpig/media/EKWBPredator_360_2_zpsxh9ov3wm.png.html


----------



## CptSpig

Sorry I did not see you are talking about the fan hub. I was talking about the pump.


----------



## trezn0r

np, so i guess it's the pump on your unit that you'll receive an exchange part for (because you're so bolted on the pump







)?

please keep us posted, some photos during the replacement would be really sweet.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trezn0r*
> 
> np, so i guess it's the pump on your unit that you'll receive an exchange part for (because you're so bolted on the pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )?
> 
> please keep us posted, some photos during the replacement would be really sweet.


Yes I will post some pic's when complete and not leaking.


----------



## trezn0r

edit: misread your answer. time to sleep.

nono, i meant some pics of the actual replacement of parts taking place.
Watercooling beginners like me wonder what it looks like when opened but hesitate to fix stuff DIY bc it started selling last fall and most units are still under warranty.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Has anyone changed the stock tubes to 7/16" on 1/2" barbs?

I kinda like push fits over compressions, than again I suppose for an AIO that could be a bad thing if you move it wrong







.


----------



## Bryst

Does anyone know of a US seller of predator 240s? The $30 shipping charge is really the kill for these. And the only ones I can find are on amazon for like $300.


----------



## airisom2

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=ek+predator

Use OCN55 for a 5.5% discount.


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=ek+predator
> 
> Use OCN55 for a 5.5% discount.


Thats really weird, I just searched them and only saw the GPU add in blocks and stuff. But of coarse they only have the QDC version. thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## JJBY

Just got my replacement RMA'd Predator 360.

I noticed it is a revision 1.1C

What other revisions do you guys have? (there was no C on my previous one's box if I recall)


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> Just got my replacement RMA'd Predator 360.
> 
> I noticed it is a revision 1.1C
> 
> What other revisions do you guys have? (there was no C on my previous one's box if I recall)


1.1c huh? Never seen that one. Most current was 1.1. Maybe the new pump?


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> 1.1c huh? Never seen that one. Most current was 1.1. Maybe the new pump?


I think it has a new pump base. They just sent me the new part to fix my 360. You can tighten the rotary fittings tight and it will not crack.


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> I think it has a new pump base. They just sent me the new part to fix my 360. You can tighten the rotary fittings tight and it will not crack.


Can you post pics?


----------



## xSilentRob

I've had my Predator 360 CPU block installed in my Fractal Define S (at the front) for about a week, and it has seemed fine. Tonight I went to install a GPU block (Predator pre-fill) on my 1080, and when I got it in the case I noticed some liquid on the bottom of the case at the base of the radiator. Sure enough, my Predator 360 is leaking at the fitting where it connects to the pump. Pic attached.



I purchased it online at NCIX.com (Canadian store). I take it I need to RMA with them?

Problem is, since it seemed to be fine until I noticed today, I threw out the packaging. So I wonder if I can get a "cross ship" RMA, where they ship out the new one and I ship the old one back in the new packaging. I don't mind paying again and then getting a refund, if necessary. Anyone have any experience dealing with NCIX on this issue?

Also, because I (unfortunately) threw out my packaging, I don't know which revision I have (though it was only purchased a little over a week ago). Has this issue been fixed in a new revision, or is it more like luck-of-the-draw?

Thanks,
-R


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> Can you post pics?


Parts coming tomorrow. I will post this weekend.


----------



## trezn0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> Just got my replacement RMA'd Predator 360.
> 
> I noticed it is a revision 1.1C
> 
> What other revisions do you guys have? (there was no C on my previous one's box if I recall)


so my shot would be, that it stands for a 1.1 that has been "C"hecked.
Or does it look any different?
I sent mine in for a refund today and will definately get one again in a few months, as the cooling power was hands down impressive and I really want to make it work.
Maybe I will just go full custom, see what santa brings.


----------



## HOLUNDAIJJ

400c is a really compact mid tower case.
Is nearly impossible to mount the radiator up top if you have high profile ram stick.
The only option left is mount at the front of the case.
But be aware of your gpu length. You can do push pull if your gpu is under 30cm.



Been using it for 2 weeks now no leaks no pump fail. Planing to water cool my gpu too


----------



## JJBY

There is the pic of the box of the new RMA'd model I got directly from Slovenia.









Upon opening it everything seems the same *minus the leaking hopefully*


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> Can you post pics?


This is the part I am getting today. I think this is what the revised 1.1C has it's stronger and will not crack when you crank down the rotary connections.
http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/CptSpig/media/inline1256083155_zps2iv89yf3.png.html


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=ek+predator
> 
> Use OCN55 for a 5.5% discount.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats really weird, I just searched them and only saw the GPU add in blocks and stuff. But of coarse they only have the QDC version. thanks for the quick reply.
Click to expand...

I got a QDCless version from PPCs. So likely the reason you're not seeing them in the list is they are out of stock. They will likely have a restock soon, since Black Friday is nearing.









~Ceadder


----------



## CptSpig

These are the parts I replaced. No runs no drips no errors. The supply nozzle inlet was cracked in three places. It's fixed and temps under load are 50C max on the CPU and 48C max on the GPU. Best cooling hands down. Very Happy









http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/CptSpig/media/20161112_181244_zps5ogscvub.jpg.html


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> 
> 
> There is the pic of the box of the new RMA'd model I got directly from Slovenia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon opening it everything seems the same *minus the leaking hopefully*


Keep us updated on that man, I am still on the fence wanting to get one of these but waiting for the current QC batch issues to be worked out.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWiST2k*
> 
> Keep us updated on that man, I am still on the fence wanting to get one of these but waiting for the current QC batch issues to be worked out.


EKWB has worked out the bugs. Buy from them and you will get the C version with upgraded parts. These are the parts I installed they gave me the option of a replacement or repair myself. I chose to repair no down time and it was easy. So get off the fence you won't find better AIO cooling. I also run a full cover water block pre-fill (QDC) on my Titan XP. Could not be happier.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> Just got my replacement RMA'd Predator 360.
> 
> I noticed it is a revision 1.1C
> 
> What other revisions do you guys have? (there was no C on my previous one's box if I recall)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> 1.1c huh? Never seen that one. Most current was 1.1. Maybe the new pump?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> This is the part I am getting today. I think this is what the revised 1.1C has it's stronger and will not crack when you crank down the rotary connections.
> http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/CptSpig/media/inline1256083155_zps2iv89yf3.png.html


The new 1.1c revision fix an issue that some customers experienced with a cracked extender port on the outlet of the pump. We now fixed this issue by adding a small metal ring around the extender to add strength.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The new 1.1c revision fix an issue that some customers experienced with a cracked extender port on the outlet of the pump. We now fixed this issue by adding a small metal ring around the extender to add strength.


Thanks for the clarification. My installation went very smooth and was relatively easy. everything is working as it should no leaks. I am very happy with this product. I7 5930K CPU at 4.6 MHz overclock 56C max and Titan XP overclocked to 2110 MHZ 48C max. this AIO loop has no equal.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. My installation went very smooth and was relatively easy. everything is working as it should not leaks. I am very happy with this product. I7 5930K CPU at 4.6 MHz overclock 56C max and Titan XP overclocked to 2110 MHZ 48C max. this AIO loop has no equal.


Which fan rpm? How difficult was the refill? Guess it could take some time to remove all the air in the loop.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Which fan rpm? How difficult was the refill? Guess it could take some time to remove all the air in the loop.


I have my fans speeds set to (smart fan) in my EVGA X99 Classified bios. The speed varies depending on temperature. Bleeding was very easy. What I did was fill the system and get as much air out as possible. I installed the 360 in my machine and once it was done gurgling I topped it off through a hole I cut in the top of my case. Replacing the parts is very easy just be carful not to overtighten screws that go into plastic. To do the whole job only took about one and half hours.


----------



## xSilentRob

Awesome, glad to hear you've implemented a fix. I'm very impressed with your openness and level of interaction with your customers, keep it up!

NCIX has been happy to do a cross-ship RMA (with deposit) so that I can just swap packaging to return the defective item. Hoping I receive a rev 1.1c to avoid any future issues!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The new 1.1c revision fix an issue that some customers experienced with a cracked extender port on the outlet of the pump. We now fixed this issue by adding a small metal ring around the extender to add strength.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. My installation went very smooth and was relatively easy. everything is working as it should not leaks. I am very happy with this product. I7 5930K CPU at 4.6 MHz overclock 56C max and Titan XP overclocked to 2110 MHZ 48C max. this AIO loop has no equal.


jesus christ... master teach me... i have my 5930k on 4.4ghz and it tops out at 68ºC... i must know how did you break the 4.5 barrier


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> jesus christ... master teach me... i have my 5930k on 4.4ghz and it tops out at 68ºC... i must know how did you break the 4.5 barrier


EKWB full cover waterblock,. 5930K multiplier of 46 with a bclk of 99.75 4589 MHz with offset voltage 225 mV. Temperature under full load (Future Mark) 56C Max.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well, looks like we have a Loser here at my end.

240 v1.1 sprung a leak. Luckily I had a Seasonic velcro cable strap around both tubes. High enough to keep the leak in check.









I sat down behind the system and smelled that telltale sweet glycol smell that I've become accustomed to in the Automotive field. So I got up pulled the access panel and checked the outboard tube. Wasn't wet. Checked the fitting to make sure. Nope. It's at the extended portion of the Reservoir. Not exactly which line that is because it's still mounted in the system. thankfully the Nitro 390x has a backplate on it and the leak is just drippy not a deluge. So I will be submitting for RMA here sometime today.









I'm just glad that I caught it before I dropped this system off with my Client.









~Ceadder


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well, looks like we have a Loser here at my end.
> 
> 240 v1.1 sprung a leak. Luckily I had a Seasonic velcro cable strap around both tubes. High enough to keep the leak in check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sat down behind the system and smelled that telltale sweet glycol smell that I've become accustomed to in the Automotive field. So I got up pulled the access panel and checked the outboard tube. Wasn't wet. Checked the fitting to make sure. Nope. It's at the extended portion of the Reservoir. Not exactly which line that is because it's still mounted in the system. thankfully the Nitro 390x has a backplate on it and the leak is just drippy not a deluge. So I will be submitting for RMA here sometime today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad that I caught it before I dropped this system off with my Client.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


That's a bummer. hope you get it worked out quickly and to your client. When you get it working it does a great job. Good luck.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well, looks like we have a Loser here at my end.
> 
> 240 v1.1 sprung a leak. Luckily I had a Seasonic velcro cable strap around both tubes. High enough to keep the leak in check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sat down behind the system and smelled that telltale sweet glycol smell that I've become accustomed to in the Automotive field. So I got up pulled the access panel and checked the outboard tube. Wasn't wet. Checked the fitting to make sure. Nope. It's at the extended portion of the Reservoir. Not exactly which line that is because it's still mounted in the system. thankfully the Nitro 390x has a backplate on it and the leak is just drippy not a deluge. So I will be submitting for RMA here sometime today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad that I caught it before I dropped this system off with my Client.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bummer. hope you get it worked out quickly and to your client. When you get it working it does a great job. Good luck.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm sure things will be fine so he should be happily banging code on his new system by xMas at the latest.
______________________________________________________

Well looks like I will have to submit for RMA with Performance where I purchased it. Hope they offer the DIY option cause I really don't feel like shipping the unit back and getting a Reman unit. Not that a Reman would have issues. I'm just one of those folks who'd rather only have myself to blame than to have to worry about running through an RMA obstacle course of defectives to get the working model that I should get in the first place. No offense meant by this of course. Anyone who has done RMA, knows this is not specific to any one company.









~Ceadder


----------



## faxfan2002

Hi All,

Bit of query here, maybe someone has experience...

I have a 360 Predator cooling a i7 5930k (small o/c to 4.25) and two gtx 1080's (again small o/c). I've got a Aquaero fan controller and got the fans / pump on a curve - the thing is I can only user either CPU or GPU to control the curve, I assume this the case for many people connecting it to mobo's as well.

Any ideas / suggestions how to monitor both so I can cool both gaming and cpu intensive scenarios?

Is it possible to add a 2nd radiator to cool just the cpu or gpu's?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faxfan2002*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Bit of query here, maybe someone has experience...
> 
> I have a 360 Predator cooling a i7 5930k (small o/c to 4.25) and two gtx 1080's (again small o/c). I've got a Aquaero fan controller and got the fans / pump on a curve - the thing is I can only user either CPU or GPU to control the curve, I assume this the case for many people connecting it to mobo's as well.
> 
> Any ideas / suggestions how to monitor both so I can cool both gaming and cpu intensive scenarios?
> 
> Is it possible to add a 2nd radiator to cool just the cpu or gpu's?


Hey, why not get a water temperature sensor and control speeds with that value? You can easily add a sensor to one of the refill ports of the Predator.

2nd rad is possible yes! I extended my Predator 360 loop with an EK 360 slim rad, but also added a pump/res combo and some quick disconnects. A friend simply added a 280mm rad without QDCs/Pump/Res and the Predator pump handle that easily as well.
In your case I would consider a 2nd pump since you are cooling two GPUs.

Edit: This is my current setup. Predator in the top and an additional 360 SE in the front. Build into the same loop with QDCs, pump/res combo and a Aquaero 6 Lt. The Aquaero is controlling both pumps and the fans based on the water temperature. Works great!
Controlling based on CPU temperature is a mess since the CPU temperature can fluctuate by 10°C within seconds.


----------



## sd_dracula

Guys I am looking at a Predator 280 for my 5820k and an EVGA FTW 1080 but some folk be saying it won't be enough.
Would go for the 360 version but would need to remove optical drive etc.
Will the 280 really not be able to handle both CPU and GPU?
Was also thinking of adding another 280 rad at the front of the case using QDC connectors. Has anyone extended their 280 Predator this way and did it make a difference?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sd_dracula*
> 
> Guys I am looking at a Predator 280 for my 5820k and an EVGA FTW 1080 but some folk be saying it won't be enough.
> Would go for the 360 version but would need to remove optical drive etc.
> Will the 280 really not be able to handle both CPU and GPU?
> Was also thinking of adding another 280 rad at the front of the case using QDC connectors. Has anyone extended their 280 Predator this way and did it make a difference?


Hey, yes that could be done! If you want to add a 2nd radiator you must run the air on both as exhaust or intake. You can't use one for intake and the 2nd for exhaust. Doing that would almost eliminate the effect of the 2nd radiator.
A single Predator 280 should be enough for your setup. I ran a [email protected] and a [email protected] easily on a Predator 360.

If you want to stick to a single 280, you should consider "pimping" it a bit. Options would be getting e.g. the 7mm Phobya shrouds and getting two more fans to achieve a push/pull configuration.
Push/pull on my 360 improved my GPU temperatures by 4°K.


----------



## sd_dracula

So a 280 would be ok but just barely right? Will probably go for the 360.
I did go back a few pages and getting worried about all these leaks on the Predators.
Is this a QC issue? Has it been resolved yet?


----------



## faxfan2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Hey, why not get a water temperature sensor and control speeds with that value? You can easily add a sensor to one of the refill ports of the Predator.
> 
> 2nd rad is possible yes! I extended my Predator 360 loop with an EK 360 slim rad, but also added a pump/res combo and some quick disconnects. A friend simply added a 280mm rad without QDCs/Pump/Res and the Predator pump handle that easily as well.
> In your case I would consider a 2nd pump since you are cooling two GPUs.
> 
> Edit: This is my current setup. Predator in the top and an additional 360 SE in the front. Build into the same loop with QDCs, pump/res combo and a Aquaero 6 Lt. The Aquaero is controlling both pumps and the fans based on the water temperature. Works great!
> Controlling based on CPU temperature is a mess since the CPU temperature can fluctuate by 10°C within seconds.


Perfect, I think I would like to have the 360 Predator (pump / res) cooling the GPU's and a 2nd Predator cooling the CPU.

Do you know if you can buy the Predator pump / res as a standalone product as I obviously have the CPU block already?


----------



## airisom2

I think it has been resolved. My replacement 280 had v1.0B on it. The 280 can handle a single cpu and gpu fine. Paul did a video on a setup when the 280 released. He used a 4.4GHz 5930K and a 2.1GHz 1080, and the temps were fine.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sd_dracula*
> 
> So a 280 would be ok but just barely right? Will probably go for the 360.
> I did go back a few pages and getting worried about all these leaks on the Predators.
> Is this a QC issue? Has it been resolved yet?


It is not a QDC issue! The QDCs are medical grade and extraordinary. The issue should solved with rev 1.1c (order from EK web shop).
A 280 will be enough, but you will have GPU temperatures of 55°C @ 1000+rpm. The 360 will perform slightly better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faxfan2002*
> 
> Do you know if you can buy the Predator pump / res as a standalone product as I obviously the CPU block already?


No, you can't! And I would advise you not to split the loops. Especially with two GPUs you will see a huge difference with a combined loop. Just get a 360 rad, tube, fittings, the EK-XRES 100 SPC-60 MX PWM (incl. pump) and EK coolant. The 2nd pump performs almost identical to the Predator pump. With 2 pumps in the loop you will enough power.
Or you get a 2nd Predator and remove the CPU cooler (might even be cheaper than building an extension yourself).


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> It is not a QDC issue! The QDCs are medical grade and extraordinary. The issue should solved with rev 1.1c (order from EK web shop).
> A 280 will be enough, but you will have GPU temperatures of 55°C @ 1000+rpm. The 360 will perform slightly better.
> No, you can't! And I would advise you not to split the loops. Especially with two GPUs you will see a huge difference with a combined loop. Just get a 360 rad, tube, fittings, the EK-XRES 100 SPC-60 MX PWM (incl. pump) and EK coolant. The 2nd pump performs almost identical to the Predator pump. With 2 pumps in the loop you will enough power.
> Or you get a 2nd Predator and remove the CPU cooler (might even be cheaper than building an extension yourself).


he said qc which is quality control....but anyhow they have revised the part in question already


----------



## faxfan2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> It is not a QDC issue! The QDCs are medical grade and extraordinary. The issue should solved with rev 1.1c (order from EK web shop).
> A 280 will be enough, but you will have GPU temperatures of 55°C @ 1000+rpm. The 360 will perform slightly better.
> No, you can't! And I would advise you not to split the loops. Especially with two GPUs you will see a huge difference with a combined loop. Just get a 360 rad, tube, fittings, the EK-XRES 100 SPC-60 MX PWM (incl. pump) and EK coolant. The 2nd pump performs almost identical to the Predator pump. With 2 pumps in the loop you will enough power.
> Or you get a 2nd Predator and remove the CPU cooler (might even be cheaper than building an extension yourself).


Thanks for the replies, but ease down the exclamation marks, it feels like your shouting!!


----------



## EeK9X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> just from looking at those pictures of those cases and knowing what I know now with my predator and getting it to fit, neither of those cases would support the predator 360mm more then likely.
> Also I have a new predator and new revision and it is leaking so imo problem isn't fixed.
> Also the cooler should easily work for both the gpu and cpu with little to no overclock.
> My suggestion may be however that due to the new pascal gpu boost 3.0 mainly down throttling with temps around 40c-50c, it may be better to go with two separate cooling loops if you want to always get the utmost out of your gpu and run it at a 24/7 boost in games. I can attest to doing this and never having my gpus drop below the 2.1ghz+ boost clock if I keep there temps below that range.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Answers in original post.


JJBY and smithydan, thank you so much for your replies.

I've decided on the NZXT S340 Elite as my case of choice. After doing some research, I found out you can actually fit a Predator 240 at the front of that case without removing the cable management bar; or, if you decide to remove the bar, you can install the Predator in a push-pull configuration.

I'm not planning on going crazy with overclocking, and I also don't care about fan noise (I'll be using the PC in my living room and I won't be sitting anywhere near the case), so do you think the Preddator 240 will be enough to cool the CPU (i7-6700K) and GPU (Titan X Pascal)?

To be honest, I'm still on the fence regarding that AIO after reading so many horror stories on this forum. EKWB Forum Support Representatives say that the new revision 1.1C has fixed all issues, yet, people are still complaining about faulty hardware. That makes me wary, especially considering I'm in Brazil and it's a nightmare to request support here, due to extremely expensive shipping costs and customs fees (even for replacement parts and whatnot).

I'm about to give up on the Predator and go with the Corsair H110i (CoolIT cooler) paired with Noctua fans in either push, push-pull or "half push-pull" (with an extra fan at the bottom part of the radiator, so I don't have to remove the S340 cable management bar). What do you guys think?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faxfan2002*
> 
> Thanks for the replies, but ease down the exclamation marks, it feels like your shouting!!


ok!!!!!!!111111eleven


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EeK9X*
> 
> JJBY and smithydan, thank you so much for your replies.
> 
> I've decided on the NZXT S340 Elite as my case of choice. After doing some research, I found out you can actually fit a Predator 240 at the front of that case without removing the cable management bar; or, if you decide to remove the bar, you can install the Predator in a push-pull configuration.
> 
> I'm not planning on going crazy with overclocking, and I also don't care about fan noise (I'll be using the PC in my living room and I won't be sitting anywhere near the case), so do you think the Preddator 240 will be enough to cool the CPU (i7-6700K) and GPU (Titan X Pascal)?
> 
> To be honest, I'm still on the fence regarding that AIO after reading so many horror stories on this forum. EKWB Forum Support Representatives say that the new revision 1.1C has fixed all issues, yet, people are still complaining about faulty hardware. That makes me wary, especially considering I'm in Brazil and it's a nightmare to request support here, due to extremely expensive shipping costs and customs fees (even for replacement parts and whatnot).
> 
> I'm about to give up on the Predator and go with the Corsair H110i (CoolIT cooler) paired with Noctua fans in either push, push-pull or "half push-pull" (with an extra fan at the bottom part of the radiator, so I don't have to remove the S340 cable management bar). What do you guys think?


Don't discard the predator right away. Yes there have been some bad experiences, but with that said, there are also a lot of us out here that have had zero problems. Even with the initial product. Also should you have an issue EK is absolutely fantastic at dealing with it!

For me, it's worth the risk vs dropping down to a corsair or other asetek like aio.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Don't discard the predator right away. Yes there have been some bad experiences, but with that said, there are also a lot of us out here that have had zero problems. Even with the initial product. Also should you have an issue EK is absolutely fantastic at dealing with it!
> 
> For me, it's worth the risk vs dropping down to a corsair or other asetek like aio.


Listen to what Jyve said I have a Predator 360 that had a cracked inlet. EK sent me the parts at my request and I repaired it my self. I came from a Corsair 110i and it does not compare to the Predator. EKWB has fixed the problem and you can buy with confidence.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Listen to what Jyve said I have a Predator 360 that had a cracked inlet. EK sent me the parts at my request and I repaired it my self. I came from a Corsair 110i and it does not compare to the Predator. EKWB has fixed the problem and you can buy with confidence.


Also issues seem much larger spread than they really are. You hop on this thread and it would seem 90% of the units leak. That's not reality. Like everything you're gonna hear about the negatives mostly.

Again I'm sure there are thousands of owners (like me) that have no issues. You just usually don't hear from them. I didn't even have leak problems with the Rev 1.0 and there were a lot of those.

My only 'issue' is probably due to my inexperience more than the predator. When expanding it with a gpu block (NON pre filled) and small reservoir, I had some trouble getting the coolant to actually pump through the loop.

Outside of the case, I filled up the stock res and expanded res but when flipped on, the cylinder res levels wouldn't go down. After shaking the thing and beating on it (not really) I decided to just mount it and try again in the morning. Once mounted I turned it on and swoosh, the loop started flowing and the res levels dropped. Not sure how it worked. Maybe just mounting the thing dislodged a massive air pocket or something but I was off to the races.

I was up much later that night than intended. ☺


----------



## RumbleXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sd_dracula*
> 
> Guys I am looking at a Predator 280 for my 5820k and an EVGA FTW 1080 but some folk be saying it won't be enough.
> Would go for the 360 version but would need to remove optical drive etc.
> Will the 280 really not be able to handle both CPU and GPU?
> Was also thinking of adding another 280 rad at the front of the case using QDC connectors. Has anyone extended their 280 Predator this way and did it make a difference?


It should be fine I'm running a 280 Predator, gpu block with a 6800k @ 4.5Ghz and MSI 1080 gaming Z @ 2150.
During benchmarks highest temp was 61c during games it rarely gets above 50c.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10775884

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay, been bantying this about. Can I submit for RMA with EK rather than PPCs?

I'd rather do the work myself but I believe PPCS will just send me another unit which I don't wish to fiddle with should it also be compromised.









~Ceadder


----------



## Nautilus

EK360 Predator with Push-pull add-on. 6x Vardar fans in total.

Titan X Pascal prefilled gpu block with backplate.

2x red LEDs for blocks.

GPU temp rarely exceeds 50.


----------



## Dschijn

Which fan rpm?


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Which fan rpm?


Set to 50% in BIOS, which equals to ~1100 RPM.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Okay, been bantying this about. Can I submit for RMA with EK rather than PPCs?
> 
> I'd rather do the work myself but I believe PPCS will just send me another unit which I don't wish to fiddle with should it also be compromised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Fill out a support ticket and request parts and they will send to you for repair. I was able to repair my 360 my self. No down time. I replaced this part fixed my leaks.


----------



## Ceadderman

Cool. The 240 is leaking at the pump side also.









Support ticket with PpCs or Ek?









~Ceadder


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Cool. The 240 is leaking at the pump side also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Support ticket with PpCs or Ek?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Support ticket with EKWB.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Cool. The 240 is leaking at the pump side also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Support ticket with PpCs or Ek?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Support ticket with EKWB.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the clarification I will do that tomorrow since am on my phone atm.









~Ceadder


----------



## jamexman

PSA newegg is having a flash sale for the predator 360 for $197. This is the lowest I've seen it. Just FYI.


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> PSA newegg is having a flash sale for the predator 360 for $197. This is the lowest I've seen it. Just FYI.


Link? I saw it on Newegg for 219.


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWiST2k*
> 
> Link? I saw it on Newegg for 219.


It's a newegg flash sale:

http://flash.newegg.com/Product/9SIAC8W4Z05629?nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwordsNF-Mobile&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwordsNF-Mobile-_-pla-_-Water+%2f+Liquid+Cooling-_-9SIAC8W4Z05629&gclid=CjwKEAiAjcDBBRCJxouz9fWHynwSJADaJg9BGPYVn8iBIuVlioW06QbUhRf5wZ9-Op1H_j2UqRzsSBoC_9Tw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> It's a newegg flash sale:
> 
> http://flash.newegg.com/Product/9SIAC8W4Z05629?nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwordsNF-Mobile&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwordsNF-Mobile-_-pla-_-Water+%2f+Liquid+Cooling-_-9SIAC8W4Z05629&gclid=CjwKEAiAjcDBBRCJxouz9fWHynwSJADaJg9BGPYVn8iBIuVlioW06QbUhRf5wZ9-Op1H_j2UqRzsSBoC_9Tw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


Thanks for the link man! I am an Amazon guy myself so I do not know of the Newegg customs haha. I am probably going to buy direct so I get a 1.1c, but I was curious to see the sale and the regular price on the Egg. Unfortunately Amazon does not carry these, so it is only third party sellers that double the price.


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWiST2k*
> 
> Thanks for the link man! I am an Amazon guy myself so I do not know of the Newegg customs haha. I am probably going to buy direct so I get a 1.1c, but I was curious to see the sale and the regular price on the Egg. Unfortunately Amazon does not carry these, so it is only third party sellers that double the price.


I would not worry, more than likely newegg has 1.1 or if you're lucky, 1.1c. it's a good price and free shipping. If you buy from ek you're going to pay the ass for shipping, I know because I did lol. I ordered from them last month and I got a 1.1 and with zero problems. I would not worry, 1.1's are good, besides newegg has good customer service. Maybe email or chat them and ask them if they have 1.1c's and if they do, if they could pick u one. Maybe worth trying for that price ...


----------



## jamexman

EKWB reps here. I asked Luk in the Reddit EKWB support thread but no response yet, so I'll ask here.

My 1.1 360 predator is fine but Im going to upgrade my tubing and add a reservoir.

Is the metal ring on 1.1c predator 360 something that can be added to a 1.1 to prevent any future cracks? Reason I ask is because I plan on changing the tubing to a clear ones, and fiddling with that part could make it crack? Is this (the ring) something you may provide free of charge to us 1.1 owners? I'm just mad I just bought my 360 and prefilled gtx 1080 waterblock from your webpage not even a month ago and I didn't get the new revision...

To be honest, I don't think this warrants a recall like the 1.0 , but the new part should be at least provided free of charge to any one that requests it. In my case I'm just mad I ordered directly from you mid October and didn't get the new revision.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> EKWB reps here. I asked Luk in the Reddit EKWB support thread but no response yet, so I'll ask here.
> 
> My 1.1 360 predator is fine but Im going to upgrade my tubing and add a reservoir.
> 
> Is the metal ring on 1.1c predator 360 something that can be added to a 1.1 to prevent any future cracks? Reason I ask is because I plan on changing the tubing to a clear ones, and fiddling with that part could make it crack? Is this (the ring) something you may provide free of charge to us 1.1 owners? I'm just mad I just bought my 360 and prefilled gtx 1080 waterblock from your webpage not even a month ago and I didn't get the new revision...
> 
> To be honest, I don't think this warrants a recall like the 1.0 , but the new part should be at least provided free of charge to any one that requests it. In my case I'm just mad I ordered directly from you mid October and didn't get the new revision.


I'm not sure, I could be wrong, but was the 240 and 360 new Rev with the different pump even available a month ago? I know the 140 and 280 were out but the addition of the new pump on the 240 and 360 was later.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWiST2k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> PSA newegg is having a flash sale for the predator 360 for $197. This is the lowest I've seen it. Just FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> Link? I saw it on Newegg for 219.
Click to expand...

You might want to get it direct from EKWB though, not Newegg, if it's an older revision could be problems and leakage etc.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> EKWB reps here. I asked Luk in the Reddit EKWB support thread but no response yet, so I'll ask here.
> 
> My 1.1 360 predator is fine but Im going to upgrade my tubing and add a reservoir.
> 
> Is the metal ring on 1.1c predator 360 something that can be added to a 1.1 to prevent any future cracks? Reason I ask is because I plan on changing the tubing to a clear ones, and fiddling with that part could make it crack? Is this (the ring) something you may provide free of charge to us 1.1 owners? I'm just mad I just bought my 360 and prefilled gtx 1080 waterblock from your webpage not even a month ago and I didn't get the new revision...
> 
> To be honest, I don't think this warrants a recall like the 1.0 , but the new part should be at least provided free of charge to any one that requests it. In my case I'm just mad I ordered directly from you mid October and didn't get the new revision.


Go back to post 6002 and there you find the answer.


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> I would not worry, more than likely newegg has 1.1 or if you're lucky, 1.1c. it's a good price and free shipping. If you buy from ek you're going to pay the ass for shipping, I know because I did lol. I ordered from them last month and I got a 1.1 and with zero problems. I would not worry, 1.1's are good, besides newegg has good customer service. Maybe email or chat them and ask them if they have 1.1c's and if they do, if they could pick u one. Maybe worth trying for that price ...


I am not sure my shipping would be free, but I am in Cali so my tax would not lol. It would probably all work out for me if I ordered direct if Newegg shipping was free, but either way I am going to be paying a bit extra for something hahaha.

I have waited this long to pick one up, I can wait a little bit longer heh


----------



## Nautilus

Pheew, just checked my predator box that I ordered in 01/11/2016 and it says 1.1c

Good thing that I shopped from EKWB website directly.

What improvements does this revision have again?


----------



## Honkalot

Hi, I just joined this forum because I found this thread. I am putting together a new PC right now and first time trying liquid cooling I bought a Predator 240. Just as I had mounted the radiator in the case I saw a few drops had rolled down the radiator, after a while of not finding any leaks I noticed that fitting at the pump being loose. The one next to it, for the return hose, on the other hand seems very tightened.

I decided to tighten the fitting and did so by hand basically as hard as I could. Since the other fitting seemed really tight. I am running the pump now and haven't noticed any more drops. But I'm a bit worried since I got it new out of the box not 2 hours ago.

I saw this particular pump fitting being talked about a few pages back here in the thread. Before tightening it had about a millimeter of space left between the metal fitting and the plastic of the pump, but it was incredibly loose when I handled it. Some posts seemed to suggest there should be some space left between the fitting and the pumps plastic, which in my case there isn't now.

Did I make a mistake by tightening it up? Couldn't find any info in the manual or online about the mechanics of this fitting, and just assumed it should be tight due to its neighbor being tight.

Would also love a recommendation on how to proceed. If it appears to not leak after I finish testing it, would you guys continue using it in that case or RMA it?

To be clear I didn't actually see or feel a leak at this fittings position, but I guessed it was the culprit as I could not find anything else out of the ordinary. The only hint at leak were those few tiny drops on the radiator flanges. And so far I haven't seen any more. Those drops were also seen before ever running the pump too, which I assume is a less leak-prone state than when the pump is active.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Honkalot*
> 
> Hi, I just joined this forum because I found this thread. I am putting together a new PC right now and first time trying liquid cooling I bought a Predator 240. Just as I had mounted the radiator in the case I saw a few drops had rolled down the radiator, after a while of not finding any leaks I noticed that fitting at the pump being loose. The one next to it, for the return hose, on the other hand seems very tightened.
> 
> I decided to tighten the fitting and did so by hand basically as hard as I could. Since the other fitting seemed really tight. I am running the pump now and haven't noticed any more drops. But I'm a bit worried since I got it new out of the box not 2 hours ago.
> 
> I saw this particular pump fitting being talked about a few pages back here in the thread. Before tightening it had about a millimeter of space left between the metal fitting and the plastic of the pump, but it was incredibly loose when I handled it. Some posts seemed to suggest there should be some space left between the fitting and the pumps plastic, which in my case there isn't now.
> 
> Did I make a mistake by tightening it up? Couldn't find any info in the manual or online about the mechanics of this fitting, and just assumed it should be tight due to its neighbor being tight.
> 
> Would also love a recommendation on how to proceed. If it appears to not leak after I finish testing it, would you guys continue using it in that case or RMA it?
> 
> To be clear I didn't actually see or feel a leak at this fittings position, but I guessed it was the culprit as I could not find anything else out of the ordinary. The only hint at leak were those few tiny drops on the radiator flanges. And so far I haven't seen any more. Those drops were also seen before ever running the pump too, which I assume is a less leak-prone state than when the pump is active.


Well I'd run it outside the system over night at least. I'm guessing g you're probably ok with tightening by hand. I suppose as long as you used regular pressure and didn't just rank on the thing you'd be ok. Certainly test it outside the system for a while.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Well I'd run it outside the system over night at least. I'm guessing g you're probably ok with tightening by hand. I suppose as long as you used regular pressure and didn't just rank on the thing you'd be ok. Certainly test it outside the system for a while.


o rings don't need the wrath of kong to seal. most people overtighten them anyway...i would just make sure it's not leaking before i put it in especially when it's placed above expensive components


----------



## Tlow

Does someone know the thread diameter on the fillports of the Predator 280? I would like to install a temp. sensor there.
Thanks.


----------



## Ceadderman

G1/4 standard. AFAIK it hasn't changed over the last 7 years as a standard. I would give you the actual diameter measurement but I misplaced my modders rule which has these handy measurements engraved in them. I will look round an if nobody chimes in with the info I will update you.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> G1/4 standard. AFAIK it hasn't changed over the last 7 years as a standard. I would give you the actual diameter measurement but I misplaced my modders rule which has these handy measurements engraved in them. I will look round an if nobody chimes in with the info I will update you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


The answer G1/4 is totally adequate. Tahnks!


----------



## HOLUNDAIJJ

Can the predator pump handle a 240 rad + 120 rad + cpu block + gpu block?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOLUNDAIJJ*
> 
> Can the predator pump handle a 240 rad + 120 rad + cpu block + gpu block?


only with the greatest of ease


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOLUNDAIJJ*
> 
> Can the predator pump handle a 240 rad + 120 rad + cpu block + gpu block?


For sure! A radiator doesn't restrict the loop as much as the other components. If you still worry, consider an Alphacool radiator with X-flow.


----------



## HOLUNDAIJJ

Thanks for the reply. Adding in a 120 rad + gpu block with clear tubing for my predator 240









Here is my plan for my first time custom water loop build in Corsair 400c case.


----------



## Dschijn

Don't exspect too much of a difference, if the 120 rad will use the warm air from the 240...


----------



## HOLUNDAIJJ

My original plan is front & back as intake, then two 140 fans up top as exhaust. Is that sound ok for you?


----------



## Ceadderman

The same pump supplies flow for up to a 360 or better so the pump should supply the same flow w/o issue to a 120+240 loop.









Although I suggest a Coolstream 240 as it's similar in manufacture to the Predator's Radiators. Get a couple Vardars as well to match the dB profile of the Predator.









~Ceadder


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOLUNDAIJJ*
> 
> My original plan is front & back as intake, then two 140 fans up top as exhaust. Is that sound ok for you?


Yes!


----------



## SuperHeights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWiST2k*
> 
> Thanks for the link man! I am an Amazon guy myself so I do not know of the Newegg customs haha. I am probably going to buy direct so I get a 1.1c, but I was curious to see the sale and the regular price on the Egg. Unfortunately Amazon does not carry these, so it is only third party sellers that double the price.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> I would not worry, more than likely newegg has 1.1 or if you're lucky, 1.1c. it's a good price and free shipping. If you buy from ek you're going to pay the ass for shipping, I know because I did lol. I ordered from them last month and I got a 1.1 and with zero problems. I would not worry, 1.1's are good, besides newegg has good customer service. Maybe email or chat them and ask them if they have 1.1c's and if they do, if they could pick u one. Maybe worth trying for that price ...


i have the same problem with all the other R 1.1 version owners here. i bought mine from microcenter and ive had 2 units leak on me on the same spot! i knew something was up and i ended up here when i was googling for this issue . Microcenter refunded me instead of giving me the 3rd unit they have.. instead of ordering frok EK i ordered one from newegg for faster shipping option and wishing ill end up with the R 1.1C version t. I contacted EK if they can verify that is the R 1,1C version that is being sold through newegg and the Customer Support could not answer it. Im paranoid that i might get the defective ones. Im crossing my fingers. Too much hassle for me already. my drives almost died from the leak.


----------



## trezn0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperHeights*
> 
> my drives almost died from the leak.


Lots of Drama!

Does 'almost died' mean 100% functionality or are your drives on the brink of death now?
SCNR had a bad day








Mine dripped all over my graphics cards and mainboard (ah no not really, just PCIe power cables hehe) and I couldn't care less








Let's not make this into a whine thread. It's a great AiO and I hope they really have sorted out the issues now.


----------



## SuperHeights

i quickly wiped it.. it was dripping on top of my 2tb wd black hard drive and no im not being dramatic (im pretty sure youd be alarmed if it happened to you too, unless you just dont care with your files then thats beyond me). i knew something was up when i heard gargling sound. so i immediately checked it. when the cpu temp went up so are the fans and thats when i found out. i didnt say it was a crappy aio.. it lasted almost a month then it suddenly breaks. Its not whining.. its a fact. i actually love the aio in fact im trying to get the 3rd unit and hopefully its perfectly fine this time.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> The same pump supplies flow for up to a 360 or better so the pump should supply the same flow w/o issue to a 120+240 loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I suggest a Coolstream 240 as it's similar in manufacture to the Predator's Radiators. Get a couple Vardars as well to match the dB profile of the Predator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


The Predator radiator IS a coolstream. A PE in fact. At least that's what the product site says.


----------



## Ceadderman

I figured as much. I was simply suggesting that if one were interested in adding another Radiator to go with it to keep thing streamlined.









~Ceadder


----------



## HOLUNDAIJJ

Ek predator 240 + gpu water block = surprisingly good temp








Unfortunately i can't fit my 120 rad at the back and top in my 400c case...


----------



## charvin

Just checked out this thread to find out that the Revision 1.1 have another problem in the form of leaking around the fittings.

I have a brand new Predator 240 from a few months ago, but never got around to using. Should I place a paper towel underneath the fitting to see if it leaks over time? I'm planning to put this in a Phanteks Evolv ATX case at the front with the tubes at the bottom running upwards to the CPU socket.


----------



## Ceadderman

Rum if outside of a case, is my advice. Leave it in a bucket to catch the coolant should it have an issue. But heat is necessary to the process so a hair dryer on low blowing on the cooling plate should do the trick exposing a leak if you have one.









~Ceadder


----------



## kuwlness

I purchased a Predator 280 QDC from Performance PCs in October and just noticed mine is leaking from the fittings as well. How would I initiate an RMA, through PerfPC or EK?


----------



## Rinzler081

My ekwb 1.1 predator 360 is leaking as well.

My Reddit post

https://www.reddit.com/r/watercooling/comments/5elw21/ekwb_360_predator_leaking/?st=IVXTYVAL&sh=dda41a65


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuwlness*
> 
> I purchased a Predator 280 QDC from Performance PCs in October and just noticed mine is leaking from the fittings as well. How would I initiate an RMA, through PerfPC or EK?


Sart a support ticket with EKWB. See post 6002 of this thread. EKWB will give you the option to replace from the retail shop or repair with parts from EKWB.


----------



## SuperHeights

I can confirm that Newegg has the Revision 1.1C version.. Im a happy camper.. just had it installed


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EeK9X*
> 
> JJBY and smithydan, thank you so much for your replies.
> 
> I've decided on the NZXT S340 Elite as my case of choice. After doing some research, I found out you can actually fit a Predator 240 at the front of that case without removing the cable management bar; or, if you decide to remove the bar, you can install the Predator in a push-pull configuration.
> 
> I'm not planning on going crazy with overclocking, and I also don't care about fan noise (I'll be using the PC in my living room and I won't be sitting anywhere near the case), so do you think the Preddator 240 will be enough to cool the CPU (i7-6700K) and GPU (Titan X Pascal)?
> 
> To be honest, I'm still on the fence regarding that AIO after reading so many horror stories on this forum. EKWB Forum Support Representatives say that the new revision 1.1C has fixed all issues, yet, people are still complaining about faulty hardware. That makes me wary, especially considering I'm in Brazil and it's a nightmare to request support here, due to extremely expensive shipping costs and customs fees (even for replacement parts and whatnot).
> 
> I'm about to give up on the Predator and go with the Corsair H110i (CoolIT cooler) paired with Noctua fans in either push, push-pull or "half push-pull" (with an extra fan at the bottom part of the radiator, so I don't have to remove the S340 cable management bar). What do you guys think?


I don't think the Predator 240 can fit in the S340 Elite without modding. The regular s340 doesn't have the metal piece that protects the io's. Also since the s340 Elite has that HDMI plug in the front now, it makes the io's sit lower than in the regular s340. Saw a little review on it and they said it wouldn't fit without modding. But if you got it already and got it to fit then that's great because I wanted to get it too lol.


----------



## TheGovernment

I recently just sold my monster wc build to a friend and should have all the parts for my new build this week.
I bought a predator 360 from dazmode ver 1.1 so, I will check to see if it leaks when I get it. Anyway, will be running a 6700 and a gtx 1080 on the single predator but once Volta comes out, I will be sli 2 of the them.
Does ek sell just the rad/pump and hoses without the cpu block? I'd love to be able to buy a separate rad/pump for my cards and keep the cpu loop seperate.


----------



## SperVxo

Man i was going to buy this unit but after reading all this......

How many units are sold and how many have leaked?

Maybe get a custom cooling instead? =D


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Does ek sell just the rad/pump and hoses without the cpu block? I'd love to be able to buy a separate rad/pump for my cards and keep the cpu loop seperate.


No we don't, sorry.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SperVxo*
> 
> Man i was going to buy this unit but after reading all this......
> 
> How many units are sold and how many have leaked?
> 
> Maybe get a custom cooling instead? =D


We sell a way higher amount of unit than the ones you see leaking here. With the revision 1.1C, we added a metal ring to the port extender of the pump to ensure that there won't be any leak caused by microfractures on the acetal part.


----------



## Nautilus

OK bad news. It has been less than a month and my rev 1.1c Predator 360 started leaking today... Or it has been leaking for days and I only noticed today.

First, all of a sudden it started making some loud water noise, a noise like the water turbulently moving around. It was coming around the pump and reservoir region. Then I looked closely and saw the water leaking out of the unit.

After shutting the system down for a few minutes and cleaning up dripping coolant, the noise is gone and it doesn't leak as of now but I saw it leaking once and that's enough to be sure it is broken.

What should I do now?





Update1:The noise is related to leak I believe. And it started constantly leaking after playing skyrim 15 mins ago. It wasn't like this when I first noticed it. I'm scared of turning the system on now lol. It is now leaking a drop every 3-4 secs, watch.

Update2: The noise is certainly about the leak. It is the noise of air bubbles in the loop. My GPU block is now filled with them due to lost coolant...



I'm sure that EK will do its best to fix my issue but I really hope that they find out the source of these leak issues and fix it once and for all. Because the idea behind the Predator system and the QDC connectors is really great and the system performs very well when it works.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> No we don't, sorry.


Is there any reason why you don't sell them seperate? It would seem you are missing out in a good chunk of sales for people who want to add a GPU cooler or expand in some way. IMO seems like a no brainer.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> No we don't, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any reason why you don't sell them seperate? It would seem you are missing out in a good chunk of sales for people who want to add a GPU cooler or expand in some way. IMO seems like a no brainer.
Click to expand...

Probably more efficient to build complete units rather than more of one specific part.

They have plenty of blocks round their warehouse. Which is why they offer additional parts with plocks to add them to your existing Predator.










~Ceadder


----------



## Dschijn

Was switching to a new motherboard today and saw that the CPU water block has rusty screws? How can that be?


----------



## SperVxo

Well the retailer in my Country just said they are not ordering more of this unit do to all the Issues with it.

And if a retailer stops selling this unit completely there has to be some major issue with this unit.

This should not happen, Not after all this time to fix this issue 100%


----------



## MrAgapiGC

HI all enthusiast here. Carlos, from panama city Panama, here. Before I start sorry if my English writing is rusty.

I have read the last 4 days the Forum. I just order a EKWB Predator 280 (rev 1.1D) extra fans (vardar 140mm F3-140ER and splitter for CyberMonday EK direct. I need some help and tips regarding on installation. Since i put down my Asus Hero 8 down since a VRM problems and get a GA-Z170X-Ultra Gaming (f20b beta bios). I get these one, since was easy to discard the motherboard than the cpu, The case is the CR1280 PRISM from RioToro. I order the 280m, since after very carefully measurement the 360 does not fit by 4mm. my deepcool capt 360 just fit.

1. I need to change my case? if so I see that many use phanteks cases here
2. if i get the GPU cooler with the QDC (980ti gigabyte windforce extreme gaming oc, custom bios.
bios,) my current CPU(6700K) currently clock to 4.7 at 1.38volts. it is perfect stable. the 280 will be enoght to cool these if i add the gpu block?
3. Speed fan does not work with these mobo. I am using HWiNfo64 since was the only app that correctly read info, others read wrong fan numbers placement etc. It is recommended getting all gigabyte apps off my system? (if if get back my asus from RMA also tips there since i lost faith in asus aside of multiple app problems, but i believe is windows 10 crap)
4. The best use on these rads are as exhaust (top mount) or intake (front)
5. expanding these will be easy work? like adding hard tubing another rad reservoirs etc?

Any tip most welcome. I was planning to get these case for paint. here is a pict!


----------



## SperVxo

What does the 1.1D change?


----------



## MrAgapiGC

No idea from my side. I try to get info around but no one know. I just hope that arrive perfect with out leaks etccc....


----------



## SperVxo

The 1.1C was there yesterday and now its 1.1D.


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SperVxo*
> 
> The 1.1C was there yesterday and now its 1.1D.


It's a good thing. They are not blind to the issues and constantly improving the design to fix any possible faults that might happen. As a leaked 1.1C 360 owner, I can confirm that EK accepted to replace my unit with 1.1D revision+accepted to send me additional coolant. No questions asked, they arranged a pick up from my house and covered the international shipping. Great RMA service!

I am also requesting a coolant because my GPU block is now filled with air bubbles due to leaks, as far as I know it can't be fixed without adding more coolant correct?


----------



## SperVxo

Talked to EK and this is respons to 1.1D

We changed supplier of reservoirs whcih means the leaking should be fixed.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> 
> It's a good thing. They are not blind to the issues and constantly improving the design to fix any possible faults that might happen. As a leaked 1.1C 360 owner, I can confirm that EK accepted to replace my unit with 1.1D revision. No questions asked, they cover the international shipping.
> 
> I am also requesting a coolant because my GPU block is now filled with air bubbles due to leaks, as far as I know it can't be fixed without adding more coolant correct?


it will have to be bled out through running and possibly topping off with coolant after the bubbles congregate in the res


----------



## MrAgapiGC

I check my invoice SKU and have the 1.1D. but you guys are more expert on these than me. So i hope is a good thing. Right now i am on case hunt using these 280 predator. and check other options.


----------



## SperVxo

Well hopefully changing the supplier is a drastic move to get it fixed. I have no idea really. But there must be som reason behind it =D


----------



## charvin

If more and more leaks surface, I have a hunch that another recall is necessary.

I have both a 240 and 360 Revision 1.1 both unused and am worried that they will leak eventually. I can't always be worrying when and if they might have problems down the road while in use in the system.


----------



## MrAgapiGC

darm. i am worry. but hell. i am so far away from them. i think i am the first one to have these coolers here in panama as far i understand from my Panama group.


----------



## boredgunner

I just ordered one from Altex. I hear they carry old stock, not sure if I'll get a 1.1C. I should just make my own loop...


----------



## MrAgapiGC

you can check if it is the new or the old. check the sku with the website. it is normal that new stock new sku, ask. I am planning to expand that also.


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay, this is rather frustrating. I'm in the process of submitting for RMA 3rd Party for the parts I need and when it comes to EAN/SKU entry, it rejects me saying the SKU doesn't exist.

There is only one SKU on the box...

3 831109 863343.

I am currently away from my desktop so trying to submit using my mobile. But I've tried entering all numbers jammed together. I have tried dropping the 3 and I have tried separated. System rejects me.

Predator 240
Build date QC number:10081670
Revision R1.1










~Ceadder


----------



## MrAgapiGC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Okay, this is rather frustrating. I'm in the process of submitting for RMA 3rd Party for the parts I need and when it comes to EAN/SKU entry, it rejects me saying the SKU doesn't exist.
> 
> There is only one SKU on the box...
> 
> 3 831109 863343.
> 
> I am currently away from my desktop so trying to submit using my mobile. But I've tried entering all numbers jammed together. I have tried dropping the 3 and I have tried separated. System rejects me.
> 
> Predator 240
> Build date QC number:10081670
> Revision R1.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


check these
1.1D
EK-XLC Predator 240 (incl.QDC)
EAN: 3831109863459

I am going to wait on mine and test all. I think depending on my case fit since i measure all right (280 predator) i will see to get the mods and other parts to make these full hardline. my aio is working perfect, i am very surprice.but i want something new. we have some problems to get like the right liquid here. so i have to import everything. Imagine that i can not get isopropyl alcohol???/ sucks here sometimes.


----------



## Ceadderman

Did you submit that? With the QC#?

~Ceadder


----------



## kaprza

Leak developed in my new EK Predator 360 Rev 1.1C.... Everything was going fine for about a month but last night started hearing weird sloshing noises from the pump like there was air in the loop. Look inside and sure enough, seems like the system had developed a leak from the waterblock itself.

http://imgur.com/a/Qr3Js

Leak seems to be coming from under the block as well as from one of the compression fittings. Compression fitting is secured as tight as a hand will let me turn it, and has never been loosened so I'm not sure why it is leaking from there.

This is my second system with a EK Predator 360 Rev 1.1. The first system is still fine but I'm now extremely paranoid that system will develop a leak at some point too







.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah, the client build I am building ran sporadically for ~1month. I use [email protected] to stress builds and it only cropped up after two [email protected] Luckily it doesn't seem to be at the CPU block. Although I will know more once I remove it for maintenance once I can procure the parts I will be requesting.









~Ceadder


----------



## Steamroller83

Just want to share this little cable for the EK-XLC Predator units:

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-cable-pwm-predator-fan-adapter-for-gpu-50cm

You can replace the original PWM and tachometric signal cable on your Predator and use this one instead.ž
You will be able to let the PWM profile of the graphics card control the speed of the fan on your EK-XLC Predator unit.
Of course, this makes sense only if you have a liquid cooled GPU added to your Predator loop.


----------



## MrAgapiGC

mine is not ship yet and I am worry! Darm.


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAgapiGC*
> 
> HI all enthusiast here. Carlos, from panama city Panama, here. Before I start sorry if my English writing is rusty.
> 
> I have read the last 4 days the Forum. I just order a EKWB Predator 280 (rev 1.1D) extra fans (vardar 140mm F3-140ER and splitter for CyberMonday EK direct. I need some help and tips regarding on installation. Since i put down my Asus Hero 8 down since a VRM problems and get a GA-Z170X-Ultra Gaming (f20b beta bios). I get these one, since was easy to discard the motherboard than the cpu, The case is the CR1280 PRISM from RioToro. I order the 280m, since after very carefully measurement the 360 does not fit by 4mm. my deepcool capt 360 just fit.
> 
> 1. I need to change my case? if so I see that many use phanteks cases here
> 2. if i get the GPU cooler with the QDC (980ti gigabyte windforce extreme gaming oc, custom bios.
> bios,) my current CPU(6700K) currently clock to 4.7 at 1.38volts. it is perfect stable. the 280 will be enoght to cool these if i add the gpu block?
> 3. Speed fan does not work with these mobo. I am using HWiNfo64 since was the only app that correctly read info, others read wrong fan numbers placement etc. It is recommended getting all gigabyte apps off my system? (if if get back my asus from RMA also tips there since i lost faith in asus aside of multiple app problems, but i believe is windows 10 crap)
> 4. The best use on these rads are as exhaust (top mount) or intake (front)
> 5. expanding these will be easy work? like adding hard tubing another rad reservoirs etc?
> 
> Any tip most welcome. I was planning to get these case for paint. here is a pict!


Hola Carlos,

This is maybe of your interest, a video comparing a MSI GTX 1080 Z on air with custom cooler and water-cooled on a Predator 280 loop:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tiwp3EunztU

Tbh I didn´t find the results to be impressive because the frequency gains were marginal, and take into account that the 980ti is a much hotter card than the 1080.


----------



## MrAgapiGC

Hola Rokugan. Thanks for the reply. yes I did see that video also. I wonder is Paul connect the pump on the motherboard at 100% as EK recommend those on the manual. I try to send a msg on the video, but most of the times take time. Paul on the video force at 60% the predator. but taking that both cpu and Gpu where cool by the predator, max temp where good in fact. I will try to get a 1080 next year. It will be nice to make these a custom loop has the potencial. But reading the entire forum I am worry that will fail. Beside I have to wait 2 more weeks since arrive at Miami at 13 and before xmas so will arrive here. boomer. thanks man. I promise to add some fotos, since my case is like not so popular.


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAgapiGC*
> 
> Hola Rokugan. Thanks for the reply. yes I did see that video also. I wonder is Paul connect the pump on the motherboard at 100% as EK recommend those on the manual. I try to send a msg on the video, but most of the times take time. Paul on the video force at 60% the predator. but taking that both cpu and Gpu where cool by the predator, max temp where good in fact. I will try to get a 1080 next year. It will be nice to make these a custom loop has the potencial. But reading the entire forum I am worry that will fail. Beside I have to wait 2 more weeks since arrive at Miami at 13 and before xmas so will arrive here. boomer. thanks man. I promise to add some fotos, since my case is like not so popular.


Your feedback will be very much appreciated because I´m interested in the Predator 360, specially if the 1080ti comes out being a hotter card than the 1080, like happened with the 980ti/980. I´m just worried about the reports of ongoing leaks in the revised versions (1.1C). Saludos


----------



## MrAgapiGC

Thanks for your msgs. As SKU supposedly getting the 1.1D. Let see .... Saludos


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steamroller83*
> 
> Just want to share this little cable for the EK-XLC Predator units:
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-cable-pwm-predator-fan-adapter-for-gpu-50cm
> 
> You can replace the original PWM and tachometric signal cable on your Predator and use this one instead.ž
> You will be able to let the PWM profile of the graphics card control the speed of the fan on your EK-XLC Predator unit.
> Of course, this makes sense only if you have a liquid cooled GPU added to your Predator loop.


Or in BIOS you can set your PWM header to a fan curve based on your GPU temps. I'm pretty sure with my Asus board I can, not at home to check though.


----------



## kaprza

As someone who is reporting leaks from a 1.1C that has killed $2k of components, I would still recommend the Predator. This is actually my 3rd predator 1.1 and the first time it failed. On the other hand, I've also had plenty of custom loops fail.

So far, EK has been really good about customer service and has said they are willing to replace my damaged components. That's not something you are going to get with a custom loop.

The Predator is super simple to setup, super effective and if it does fail you have EK's stellar customer support to fall back on. Those 3 things really mitigate the major concerns when it comes to liquid cooling in my mind.


----------



## Ceadderman

Success!









RMA status is green.

So yeah. I'll just assume that it was due to attempting to submit via mobile that was the issue. Soon as I got round my desktop I submitted w/o issue.









~Ceadder


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Was switching to a new motherboard today and saw that the CPU water block has rusty screws? How can that be?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sometimes, the paint finish wears off on the screws and the "rust" when exposed to air.

You could simply re-paint the head or you could probably open a ticket and ask for some replacement screws.

Link for the ticket : https://www.ekwb.com/customer-care/


----------



## MrAgapiGC

Thank, i fell a lot better. you know, is not 209.00, it is plus from Miami to Panama at 3.50 the pound and if it is a huge box you get the idea. Is the most expensive AIO. I will expect the best i was on the 115i but a friend of mine recommend these. plan is to update also my 980ti xtream gaming. using just what ek recommend. then from there i will go full loop and as i read is full expandable from more pump reservoir another rad. etc. I have no problem. i could try to exchange these to build a custom, but these is my backup board since my Asus dye.... twise. I am waitting for my second RMA. and that on just 36 weeks.


----------



## Nautilus

I just sent back the leaked predator 360 1.1c and waiting for the replacement unit + coolant. It will be rev 1.1D I believe and hope.

I'm also planning to buy EK Monoblock for my motherboard, a 3m EK Duraclear tube, GPU pwm signal cable for predator, atx bridging plug and 2x fittings.

Planning to drain all the fluid, replace it with with new EK red coolant, replace the black zmt tubes (QDC) with clear ones like this guy did:



No more unnecessary long cables twisting around components, less bending, less worrying.

Then remove & sell stock supremacy mx cpu block and use EK monoblock instead. I read that it is build with EK Supremacy Evo engine, so it should perform better. I kind of miss my old Corsair H110i's cpu cooling performance. When I switched to predator 360 from h110i, first thing i noticed is that my previously stable 4.7ghz 1.44v overclock wasn't stable in prime95 small FFTs torture. So i had to downclock and downvolt to 4.6ghz and 1.36v. Not that I care for 100Mhz speed difference, I'm going to sell this sucker 6700K anyway. I just plan to switch to a golden 7700K from silicon lottery (5.0ghz capable) and based on the preliminary reviews they are running hot. So EK monoblock should handle it better than supremacy mx.

And lastly I'll connect gpu pwm cable to predator 360. It really is a must for heavy gaming i think. I don't like how predator pump and fans ramp up instantly based on CPU heat. Like when I scroll a script heavy web page, i can hear pump and fans are getting noisier, very distracting and unnecessary. Sure I can set PWM at 40% or 30% in bios for peace of mind but then GPU gets hot in gaming (52-53C). I want sub 50 degrees on the GPUs.

Will be sharing pictures and such.

PS. I'm still buying EK products even after their system leaked because their customer service is top notch and I'm confident that any problems I'll have in future will be dealt with as well.


----------



## boredgunner

Since EK is listening sometimes, I think a more "premium" AIO would be really cool, with the Supremacy EVO block and a D5 pump attached to the backside of the radiator (thus blocking out full push/pull but whatever). And no leaking of course.


----------



## TheGovernment

Has their ever been a pole to gauge how many of these have leaked?]
I'm still waiting for my new parts to finish my build but since my unit is a 1.1, I'm not exactly confident lol
I just don't want to go full custom loop again. I lovedy other rig but it's a pain in the ass since I change out stuff so often.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Has their ever been a pole to gauge how many of these have leaked?]
> I'm still waiting for my new parts to finish my build but since my unit is a 1.1, I'm not exactly confident lol
> I just don't want to go full custom loop again. I lovedy other rig but it's a pain in the ass since I change out stuff so often.


A poll with an option for each revision would be great. The SKU on mine is EK-PREDATOR240 so I guess that's not 1.1? I got it from Altex, I know someone who got a bunch from them and none of them leak.


----------



## MrAgapiGC

THat is very nice. I can try that when mine arrive. Adding also a reservoir is my target making more easy filling that. can anyone send the link for that build?


----------



## HOLUNDAIJJ

Added in a 120 rad at the back
My case seem like its running out of space lol.


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOLUNDAIJJ*
> 
> 
> 
> Added in a 120 rad at the back
> My case seem like its running out of space lol.


Looking nice, which side is intake?

Any tips on draining, refilling the unit and replacing the tubes? I just ordered a monoblock,clear tubing,red coolant and 2xcompression fittings. gonna mod the **** out of my predator 360.








I'll probably have a system that is going to look similar to yours except the 120mm rad of course.

BTW.. I have red waterblock leds and full red interior lighting. Do you think it'll look bad when everything is red? If so which color interior lightning do u recommend for a system with red coolant, clear tubings and some red waterblock leds?


----------



## HOLUNDAIJJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> 
> Looking nice, which side is intake?
> 
> Any tips on draining, refilling the unit and replacing the tubes? I just ordered a monoblock,clear tubing,red coolant and 2xcompression fittings. gonna mod the **** out of my predator 360.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably have a system that is going to look similar to yours except the 120mm rad of course.
> 
> BTW.. I have red waterblock leds and full red interior lighting. Do you think it'll look bad when everything is red? If so which color interior lightning do u recommend for a system with red coolant, clear tubings and some red waterblock leds?


Front intake, Top and rear for exhaust.
Just drain the loop through the fitting on the CPU Waterblock.
Unscrew the fitting compression ring with an allen key (no.8).
You need to put some force to pull the tube off the fitting. (Beware!! Is tight AF .)








There will be two fill ports on the rad.
I think white leds with red coolant would be a great combination.


----------



## Ceadderman

Was just contacted about RMA and while they will send the parts they want to send me an invoice for the Fitting(don't know if it's bad but I can't trust that it's not at this point) the ZMT tubing and a QDC that I didn't request.

What are they doing over there?









I'm a long time EK owner. I look for EK first and foremost whenever possible, which is quite a bit. So when my client asked me to recommend a cooler worthy of his i7-4790k and not wishing to delid his CPU if he didn't have to, I recommended the Predator even though there have been issues and knowing that they may crop up for this cooler. It works great for keeping his temps down and free from heatsoak thrown from his R9 390 Nitro. I'd hate to send the unit back to PPCs, but it's starting to look like I may have to do just that.









~Ceadder


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was just contacted about RMA and while they will send the parts they want to send me an invoice for the Fitting(don't know if it's bad but I can't trust that it's not at this point) the ZMT tubing and a QDC that I didn't request.
> 
> What are they doing over there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a long time EK owner. I look for EK first and foremost whenever possible, which is quite a bit. So when my client asked me to recommend a cooler worthy of his i7-4790k and not wishing to delid his CPU if he didn't have to, I recommended the Predator even though there have been issues and knowing that they may crop up for this cooler. It works great for keeping his temps down and free from heatsoak thrown from his R9 390 Nitro. I'd hate to send the unit back to PPCs, but it's starting to look like I may have to do just that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thats pretty crappy! I'm just about to plug mine into a old power supply and let it run for the night to see if it leaks.... Ordering right from EK turned out to add over 50$ in brokerage to my total 220$ bill for 1 block and a backplate.... that will be the last time I do that lol.


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOLUNDAIJJ*
> 
> Front intake, Top and rear for exhaust.


Don't you think that would make the rear 120mm rad reduntant?
Quote:


> Unscrew the fitting compression ring with an allen key (no.8).


I happened have one of those, the one came out of titan x pascal waterblock. not sure if it is 8 though. have you tried with it?

nvm, it's a 6mm allen key and not compatible. i'm gonna have to buy an 8mm one. it would be much better if they included some necessary cheap tools like allen keys with fittings.


----------



## HOLUNDAIJJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> 
> Don't you think that would make the rear 120mm rad reduntant?
> I happened have one of those, the one came out of titan x pascal waterblock. not sure if it is 8 though. have you tried with it?
> 
> nvm, it's a 6mm allen key and not compatible. i'm gonna have to buy an 8mm one. it would be much better if they included some necessary cheap tools like allen keys with fittings.


Actually a 4-6 degree cooler








They sell the 8mm one separately LOL


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was just contacted about RMA and while they will send the parts they want to send me an invoice for the Fitting(don't know if it's bad but I can't trust that it's not at this point) the ZMT tubing and a QDC that I didn't request.
> 
> What are they doing over there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a long time EK owner. I look for EK first and foremost whenever possible, which is quite a bit. So when my client asked me to recommend a cooler worthy of his i7-4790k and not wishing to delid his CPU if he didn't have to, I recommended the Predator even though there have been issues and knowing that they may crop up for this cooler. It works great for keeping his temps down and free from heatsoak thrown from his R9 390 Nitro. I'd hate to send the unit back to PPCs, but it's starting to look like I may have to do just that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I'm not sure I follow why they do that.









Your RMA was for the pump/res assembly right? So you can re-use the current fittings, tubing and QDC's right?

If the answers are yes and yes than I would reply to them that you don't need those things and to simply send the replacement parts.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was just contacted about RMA and while they will send the parts they want to send me an invoice for the Fitting(don't know if it's bad but I can't trust that it's not at this point) the ZMT tubing and a QDC that I didn't request.
> 
> What are they doing over there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a long time EK owner. I look for EK first and foremost whenever possible, which is quite a bit. So when my client asked me to recommend a cooler worthy of his i7-4790k and not wishing to delid his CPU if he didn't have to, I recommended the Predator even though there have been issues and knowing that they may crop up for this cooler. It works great for keeping his temps down and free from heatsoak thrown from his R9 390 Nitro. I'd hate to send the unit back to PPCs, but it's starting to look like I may have to do just that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I follow why they do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your RMA was for the pump/res assembly right? So you can re-use the current fittings, tubing and QDC's right?
> 
> If the answers are yes and yes than I would reply to them that you don't need those things and to simply send the replacement parts.
Click to expand...

I asked for the correct length of ZMT and the fitting too. This way I can replace both since I have no way of knowing if those are bad too. There was no coolant at the base of the fitting but there was coolant at the collar and the tubing.

No mention was made about the coolant I requested. I followed up by letting them know that I didn't want or need the QDC since this 240 didn't come with one. I just don't understand what the need of an invoice is since I submitted a copy of my PPCs invoice and everything should fall under warranty. Charging for that makes about as much sense as sending denture cream to a duck.









~Ceadder


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I asked for the correct length of ZMT and the fitting too. This way I can replace both since I have no way of knowing if those are bad too. There was no coolant at the base of the fitting but there was coolant at the collar and the tubing.
> 
> No mention was made about the coolant I requested. I followed up by letting them know that I didn't want or need the QDC since this 240 didn't come with one. I just don't understand what the need of an invoice is since I submitted a copy of my PPCs invoice and everything should fall under warranty. Charging for that makes about as much sense as sending denture cream to a duck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I would ask them the reason behind this invoice because, like you mentioned, this should fall under warranty.

Let me know what will be the reason they give you.


----------



## SorcererTim

Just had my 5 week old Predator 240 leak in the exact same place. I had a 360 leak in that same place as well. It looks like there is clearly a problem here. EK has been responsive and is sending out another unit. It is a bummer because I have a Titan XP with one of their blocks and QDC on it so my CPU and GPU are down. I bought a H100i V2 for the CPU and am using my old Hybrid Titan X for the time being, but it is getting painful to replace these things after 4-6 weeks of use. I have been quite impressed with EK support, but sure wish I did not have to be so familiar with it. It is a rev 1.1


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was just contacted about RMA and while they will send the parts they want to send me an invoice for the Fitting(don't know if it's bad but I can't trust that it's not at this point) the ZMT tubing and a QDC that I didn't request.
> 
> What are they doing over there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a long time EK owner. I look for EK first and foremost whenever possible, which is quite a bit. So when my client asked me to recommend a cooler worthy of his i7-4790k and not wishing to delid his CPU if he didn't have to, I recommended the Predator even though there have been issues and knowing that they may crop up for this cooler. It works great for keeping his temps down and free from heatsoak thrown from his R9 390 Nitro. I'd hate to send the unit back to PPCs, but it's starting to look like I may have to do just that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I follow why they do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your RMA was for the pump/res assembly right? So you can re-use the current fittings, tubing and QDC's right?
> 
> If the answers are yes and yes than I would reply to them that you don't need those things and to simply send the replacement parts.
Click to expand...

Yes and no.

I did respond to the invoice issue prior to posting about it here.

They responded that they would send what I requested under warranty. Hopefully they will ship coolant with the parts now.









~Ceadder


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SorcererTim*
> 
> Just had my 5 week old Predator 240 leak in the exact same place. I had a 360 leak in that same place as well. It looks like there is clearly a problem here. EK has been responsive and is sending out another unit. It is a bummer because I have a Titan XP with one of their blocks and QDC on it so my CPU and GPU are down. I bought a H100i V2 for the CPU and am using my old Hybrid Titan X for the time being, but it is getting painful to replace these things after 4-6 weeks of use. I have been quite impressed with EK support, but sure wish I did not have to be so familiar with it. It is a rev 1.1


Sorry about that.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yes and no.
> 
> I did respond to the invoice issue prior to posting about it here.
> 
> They responded that they would send what I requested under warranty. Hopefully they will ship coolant with the parts now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Cool! Let me know if you don't get your coolant


----------



## Ceadderman

Will do. Thanks Akira.









~Ceadder


----------



## fahmicious

I just received the Predator 280 from newegg, and to my surprise it was Rev 1.0C. Should I return it?


----------



## MrAgapiGC

These morning, I got a email that the product was out of stock. DAMMMM. so pist. i put the order on Nov28 process the order, get my CC invoice and EK's and now today OUT of stock. I got a new ETA for december 27..... so sad. I almost cancel the order in order but i remember that is a pain to get that back to my accounts, so i can build another custom loop. Guys any opinions???


----------



## SorcererTim

I just noticed that all of the Predator variants are listed no stock on Ekwb.com. It seems unlikely that all of them are sold out. Does anyone have additional info?


----------



## kuwlness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuwlness*
> 
> I purchased a Predator 280 QDC from Performance PCs in October and just noticed mine is leaking from the fittings as well. How would I initiate an RMA, through PerfPC or EK?


Just wanted to give an update. EK was very prompt to respond to my RMA request. After providing the required information, they arranged for DHL to pickup the defective unit. Within 2 days of shipping back the defective unit, they had already shipped out the replacement. I received and installed the replacement Predator 280 with QDC (Rev 1.1D) yesterday and after letting things settle, I am happy to say everything appears to be fully functional.

My temps actually dropped significantly since installing (my CPU [6700k] was previously around 32C on Idle, and am now at 26C on Idle). My OCd GTX 1080 is also around 30C at idle when it was previously in the high-30s. This may be due to the leak on the previous model. But I am very happy. I just wanted to commend EK for their exceptional customer service.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuwlness*
> 
> Just wanted to give an update. EK was very prompt to respond to my RMA request. After providing the required information, they arranged for DHL to pickup the defective unit. Within 2 days of shipping back the defective unit, they had already shipped out the replacement. I received and installed the replacement Predator 280 with QDC (Rev 1.1D) yesterday and after letting things settle, I am happy to say everything appears to be fully functional.
> 
> My temps actually dropped significantly since installing (my CPU [6700k] was previously around 32C on Idle, and am now at 26C on Idle). My OCd GTX 1080 is also around 30C at idle when it was previously in the high-30s. This may be due to the leak on the previous model. But I am very happy. I just wanted to commend EK for their exceptional customer service.


That's Awesome great to hear it's fixed.


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuwlness*
> 
> Just wanted to give an update. EK was very prompt to respond to my RMA request. After providing the required information, they arranged for DHL to pickup the defective unit. Within 2 days of shipping back the defective unit, they had already shipped out the replacement. I received and installed the replacement Predator 280 with QDC (Rev 1.1D) yesterday and after letting things settle, I am happy to say everything appears to be fully functional.
> 
> My temps actually dropped significantly since installing (my CPU [6700k] was previously around 32C on Idle, and am now at 26C on Idle). My OCd GTX 1080 is also around 30C at idle when it was previously in the high-30s. This may be due to the leak on the previous model. But I am very happy. I just wanted to commend EK for their exceptional customer service.


Same as my situation. Mine arrived in Turkey yesterday. Though this country's regulations are driving me crazy (they made me pay customs tax for an RMAed unit, basically i paid 18% tax for predator for 2 times. Once when buying it, second when it returned from RMA...EKWB stated clearly on the RMAed unit's box that it has no commercial value but some smart(!) customs officer decided that he knows the best and decided to charge me anyway...) Also DHL in Turkey sucks big time, they seem to have hired bunch of incompetent people who are not interested in solving any customs related problems you are having. The guy on the phone doesn't even listen to what I say and keep interrupting my words when try to explain to him anything. They also delayed to pick up the leaked unit at planned hour. It was 10 a.m. in the morning and they arrived at 6 in the evening. And nobody called in to let me know of that. I waited for them at home all day lol









The unit will be in my hands in a few days. Hoping for the best.
Quote:


> I just noticed that all of the Predator variants are listed no stock on Ekwb.com. It seems unlikely that all of them are sold out. Does anyone have additional info?


Perhaps they discovered a hardware fault somewhere that effects all units and they decided to caese production and distribution immediately. More of a "Let's get this sorted out first" move..







If that's the case, a recall is also required. That's my speculation for you.


----------



## Elotter

last night I turned my computer on and within 5 minutes I heard a loud pop then my temps shot up. with no warning the connector that goes from the reservoir to the line without the QDC seems to have exploded off. some coolant got on my gtx 1080 and my PSU that I can see so hopefully they are ok and I got everything shut off in time. I contacted EK and they haven't gotten back to me yet. hopefully the can help because this is nuts. the unit was less than 2 months old.


----------



## SorcererTim

Ouch! Same place my 360 and my 240 leaked. The only good news is that my guess is EK will take care of you. They did fast RMAs on both of mine. Still waiting on the 240, but the RMA is approved and it has just been a week. Waiting is the hardest part, but the EK folks have been solid. Best of luck.


----------



## 0ppositeLock

The exploding bit is concerning.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elotter*
> 
> last night I turned my computer on and within 5 minutes I heard a loud pop then my temps shot up. with no warning the connector that goes from the reservoir to the line without the QDC seems to have exploded off. some coolant got on my gtx 1080 and my PSU that I can see so hopefully they are ok and I got everything shut off in time. I contacted EK and they haven't gotten back to me yet. hopefully the can help because this is nuts. the unit was less than 2 months old.


I have the second revision 360 where they fixed the leaky seal on the CPU block and it's work flawlessly, with a Titan X Maxwell block on my GPU.

The only thing I do is top up the fluid every three months or so when I get a bit of a bubble in the GPU block.


----------



## camry racing

just a question does anyone knows the width of the radiator (the 360) without fans ?


----------



## Elotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ppositeLock*
> 
> The exploding bit is concerning.


yea... seeing the water on the window of my Haf-X sort of freaked me out


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I have the second revision 360 where they fixed the leaky seal on the CPU block and it's work flawlessly, with a Titan X Maxwell block on my GPU.
> 
> The only thing I do is top up the fluid every three months or so when I get a bit of a bubble in the GPU block.


Same for me. Could be that they changed the plastic for the pump/res housing, but since that connector is the weak spot is also could be that i9t doesn't like too much stress/tension over time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elotter*
> 
> last night I turned my computer on and within 5 minutes I heard a loud pop then my temps shot up. with no warning the connector that goes from the reservoir to the line without the QDC seems to have exploded off. some coolant got on my gtx 1080 and my PSU that I can see so hopefully they are ok and I got everything shut off in time. I contacted EK and they haven't gotten back to me yet. hopefully the can help because this is nuts. the unit was less than 2 months old.


Do you have a picture of the predator in your system and how it was mounted? Was there a lot of bending from the tube that popped off?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elotter*
> 
> yea... seeing the water on the window of my Haf-X sort of freaked me out


usually don't get a break like that unless it's torqued or there's a blockage...


----------



## SorcererTim

Just an update on my leaking 240. EK is sending a replacement that is set to arrive on Monday. I did not need to send the defective unit back before they agreed to ship it, nor did I have to secure it with CC. Their service really is top notch.


----------



## Ceadderman

I got confirmation that RMA is confirmed but my original request in Support Ticket has been forgotten. I requested Res, fitting, tube and coolant. The other day (Wednesday) I get a request for pic; Cause "I may need the Res too".









Not mad, just starting to realize that language barriers can really SNAFU what should be a simple RMA procedure. So I will update with a pic, and refocus the parts request so that there should be no questions to what I need.









~Ceadder


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elotter*
> 
> last night I turned my computer on and within 5 minutes I heard a loud pop then my temps shot up. with no warning the connector that goes from the reservoir to the line without the QDC seems to have exploded off. some coolant got on my gtx 1080 and my PSU that I can see so hopefully they are ok and I got everything shut off in time. I contacted EK and they haven't gotten back to me yet. hopefully the can help because this is nuts. the unit was less than 2 months old.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sorry about that, you should have some news from the support team in the beginning of the week.


----------



## Shadow664

So my predator 360 has started leaking at the cpu block after a week of running, is it better to rma through ekwb or through my reseller(ncix.com)


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow664*
> 
> So my predator 360 has started leaking at the cpu block after a week of running, is it better to rma through ekwb or through my reseller(ncix.com)


try ekwb because they always have the latest revision.


----------



## MrAgapiGC

Keep us post it. I am still on time if I have to cancel. Send Photos man!!!!


----------



## Elotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Do you have a picture of the predator in your system and how it was mounted? Was there a lot of bending from the tube that popped off?


I do not. but it was mounted in a haf x with no drives in the slots so there was no extreme bends to get around. it came off like that because of the microfractures and the waterpressure


----------



## Elotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> usually don't get a break like that unless it's torqued or there's a blockage...


nothing was torqued. it was in a Haf X top mounted with no drives in bay to cause any bends. and it was unmodified so no blockages should be in there. it appears that the microfractures gave and it was ejected by the water pressure


----------



## Shadow664

IMG_20161209_134219.jpg 300k .jpg file


IMG_20161209_133711.jpg 353k .jpg file


Predator 360 revision 1.1C
Ran great since Nov 27, today I couldn't boot into windows, after verifying my bios was set properly I happened to look through my case and noticed the fluid on my gpu


----------



## airisom2

Does anyone know the differences between the different revisions on the 280? My replacement was 1.0B, but it looks like 1.1D is out now. I've noticed my temps are a couple degrees higher with the replacement versus the launch version.


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Does anyone know the differences between the different revisions on the 280? My replacement was 1.0B, but it looks like 1.1D is out now. I've noticed my temps are a couple degrees higher with the replacement versus the launch version.


With 1.1d Ek switched to a different reservoir supplier.


----------



## fahmicious

I reached out to EK Support, and they clarified a couple of things:

1. The 140/280 Predator uses 1.0 x revision format. 120/240 and 360 uses the 1.1 x format.
2. There is an upcoming revision for 120/240 and 360 predator, releasing around new year, 1.1E.


----------



## Nautilus

Guys my 1.1d predator just came and i took it apart. But i'm having difficulty in salvaging the fittings from the black zmt tubes of predator.

They just won't get seperated. Also the fittings for the pump and reservoir look different than the rest (longer)

What should I do?


----------



## alphadecay

If I just want to top off the fluid in the Predator with some distilled water, do I need to fill from the bottom drain port, or just the top reservoir? Would it also be necessary to bleed the Predator outside of the case, or could I just remount like before and then run the pump at full for a bit to get the air back into the reservoir?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> 
> Guys my 1.1d predator just came and i took it apart. But i'm having difficulty in salvaging the fittings from the black zmt tubes of predator.
> 
> They just won't get seperated. Also the fittings for the pump and reservoir look different than the rest (longer)
> 
> What should I do?


The longer fittings are rotary fittings. You need a flat crows foot wrench to remove those from the unit. Use painters tape or a rubber band to remove the collars. Otherwise it's very difficult to separate the collars from the bases unless you've the grip of a gorilla.









Work the collars first. Otherwise you'll have a hell Uvalde time roving them when the hoses are freed up.









~Ceadder


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> The longer fittings are rotary fittings. You need a flat crows foot wrench to remove those from the unit. Use painters tape or a rubber band to remove the collars. Otherwise it's very difficult to separate the collars from the bases unless you've the grip of a gorilla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work the collars first. Otherwise you'll have a hell Uvalde time roving them when the hoses are freed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I thought only 8mm allen key was enough.


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> If I just want to top off the fluid in the Predator with some distilled water, do I need to fill from the bottom drain port, or just the top reservoir? Would it also be necessary to bleed the Predator outside of the case, or could I just remount like before and then run the pump at full for a bit to get the air back into the reservoir?


EK says don't mix our coolants with other liquids. Just buy EK -Coolant EVO Clear and top off with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow664*
> 
> IMG_20161209_134219.jpg 300k .jpg file
> 
> 
> IMG_20161209_133711.jpg 353k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Predator 360 revision 1.1C
> Ran great since Nov 27, today I couldn't boot into windows, after verifying my bios was set properly I happened to look through my case and noticed the fluid on my gpu


Aww that sucks man. If only you had a blackplate there. Perhaps it would give you more time to notice the leak.


----------



## MrAgapiGC

Can you send some pictures?


----------



## MrAgapiGC

Until now, my order is ETA on Dec27. I am worry. I think that I am going to cancel the order. What do you guys think?


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAgapiGC*
> 
> Until now, my order is ETA on Dec27. I am worry. I think that I am going to cancel the order. What do you guys think?


I am guessing that your order got delayed because EK decided to ship only 1.1e after this point, and kill their non 1.1e stocks. 1.1e could be a major overhaul in the hardware. It is expected to be available in early 2017 as others stated.

So if you keep your order, you are going to get newest revision with less and less chance to leak.

Why don't you contact EK customer service and ask them directly?


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> 
> I thought only 8mm allen key was enough.


You are correct. Insert 8mm Allen wrench into the fitting and use your hand to take off the collar around the hose. Simple. Some people think they are tightening the collar when they see a leak on the Rotary fitting. Actually they binding the hose. You can not tighten the hose collar without removing the whole fitting.


----------



## CptSpig

Wifes IPad POS


----------



## CptSpig

Wife's IPad I don't know how anyone can use these junky products!


----------



## MrAgapiGC

Bommer. uffff. I will think these over sunday, since still is noon here. I know are good products. But until now there is no info why these predators leek? seals for one, and pump... An today.... wake up at 38C today and is not summer until end of january. The proyect will be nice as soon these is out. I do not want to order more stuff like the expansion for the video card and reservoirs.

BTW. anyone knows a good case that i can put the predator pm top that fits? and have 3 140mm fans on the front?


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAgapiGC*
> 
> BTW. anyone knows a good case that i can put the predator pm top that fits? and have 3 140mm fans on the front?


You can go with Fractal Design Define S. It allows both vertical(front) and horizontal(top) radiator mount. But if i were you, i would not mount it horizontally with pump&reservoir side facing back of the case. Because if the unit leaks from the reservoir&pump areas, the coolant would drop directly on the GPU.

I'm using the Define S myself and the radiator is mounted on front. It leaked once from the reservoir fitting and posed no danger to the system.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAgapiGC*
> 
> Bommer. uffff. I will think these over sunday, since still is noon here. I know are good products. But until now there is no info why these predators leek? seals for one, and pump... An today.... wake up at 38C today and is not summer until end of january. The proyect will be nice as soon these is out. I do not want to order more stuff like the expansion for the video card and reservoirs.
> 
> BTW. anyone knows a good case that i can put the predator pm top that fits? and have 3 140mm fans on the front?


Corsair 900D


----------



## MrAgapiGC

That was a case that i was considering. Even If i use the predator 280 with my tridentZ ram will fit? The front also was a alternative also. the case is amaizing but we do not have it here. I have to order that.


----------



## KedarWolf

Remember kids, blow out your Predator from time to time.









I used my Datavac electric blower, highly recommend them by the way though they sound like a jet engine running, are loud!









And my package temps while running RealBench dropped 7-8C, my core temps dropped the same.


----------



## MrAgapiGC

doing mine tomorrow.


----------



## MrAgapiGC

too big. what about the new 740 from corsair


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAgapiGC*
> 
> too big. what about the new 740 from corsair


Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX Tempered Glass, although it can only use 3x 120mm front fans or 2x 140mm, not 3x 140mm. Not that this makes much of a difference with a single GPU setup. I went from a Corsair Carbide Air 540 with 2x Silverstone AP182 front intake fans to the Evolv ATX TG with stock 2x 140mm front intakes. GPU temps are only 3-4c higher, but the main difference is the old setup was extremely loud and this one barely sounds like it's on.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAgapiGC*
> 
> That was a case that i was considering. Even If i use the predator 280 with my tridentZ ram will fit? The front also was a alternative also. the case is amaizing but we do not have it here. I have to order that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAgapiGC*
> 
> too big. what about the new 740 from corsair


Looks pretty cool but you can't go larger than a ATX size board. My boards are always E-ATX to large for this case.


----------



## MrAgapiGC

my RMA asus board and the gigabyte are ATX.


----------



## MrAgapiGC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX Tempered Glass, although it can only use 3x 120mm front fans or 2x 140mm, not 3x 140mm. Not that this makes much of a difference with a single GPU setup. I went from a Corsair Carbide Air 540 with 2x Silverstone AP182 front intake fans to the Evolv ATX TG with stock 2x 140mm front intakes. GPU temps are only 3-4c higher, but the main difference is the old setup was extremely loud and this one barely sounds like it's on.


That is nice case. I will check with the local supplier if he can get that for me. The problem is to heavy and a huge risk to bring that for mineself cause the panel. The idea is to take the predator on to top. I do not think that will fit.or i am wrong? (predator 280) I am still on time to cancel the order.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAgapiGC*
> 
> That is nice case. I will check with the local supplier if he can get that for me. The problem is to heavy and a huge risk to bring that for mineself cause the panel. The idea is to take the predator on to top. I do not think that will fit.or i am wrong? (predator 280) I am still on time to cancel the order.


Predator 280 will fit on the top with no problem. Predator 360 is a bit of a problem on top, but not so much in the front according to users.


----------



## Nautilus

360 predator 1.1d with ek monoblock, gpu pwm cable, clear tubes and ek coolant evo blood red. testing the cpu and gpu temps as of now.

fan cover came broken and loose in the radiator. this is bad QA.I glued it back but broke again as I tried to mount the rad into the case. I might ask for replacement.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 360 predator 1.1d with ek monoblock, gpu pwm cable, clear tubes and ek coolant evo blood red. testing the cpu and gpu temps as of now.
> 
> fan cover came broken and loose in the radiator. this is bad QA.I glued it back but broke again as I tried to mount the rad into the case. I might ask for replacement.


Looks very nice! Great job clean.


----------



## Nautilus

Not sure if this is right though. Shouldn't the liquid flow all over it? Looks kind of blocked or something. Can any monoblock owners confirm this looks ok? Monoblock is OK.

Edit: My Predator GPU pwm cable is not working with Titan XP. No response to GPU fan speed changes. :/ Does it work based on GPU temp or GPU fan speed?


----------



## MrAgapiGC

fantastic. man. I want that. these are the things that why I wait. I could add a reservoir for better fill also a drain valve. the color of super nice.


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAgapiGC*
> 
> fantastic. man. I want that. these are the things that why I wait. I could add a reservoir for better fill also a drain valve. the color of super nice.


Thanks man. My temps are much much better as well. CPU temp -10 degrees, GPU temp -6 degrees under load.

CPU temp max 70C in prime95 smallFFTs (4.7Ghz v1.44 extreme overclock)
GPU temp max 47C in Skyrim Special Edition (heavily modded)

It almost reached full custom loop performance.

The transparent tubing really improved the waterflow and aesthetics compared to black matte zmt tubing with qdc. Let's hope my noob tubing skills won't cause any leaks


----------



## shampoo911

so... my predator 360 is behaving quite odd

i booted up yesterday, and heard like a waterfall sound coming out of the unit... then noticed that the fans are not speeding up but just derping on 300-500rpm, and upon connecting the pump directly to the mobo, it reads a mediocre 1200rpm all the time, eben at 100% pwm or 100% DC...

i just sent a ticket to EKWB and im waiting for an answer..

oh... and there is no evidence of a leak... no wet parts, or stains... kinda thinking my unit is just a dud...


----------



## Ceadderman

"Hi Ceadderman,
We have prepared:
- ZMT tubing with rotary fittings
- Coolant
- Reservoir/Pump parts

I will update you with the tracking.

Best regards,
Roman"

Was hoping this could be done before the holiday, but I cannot wait to tear into this 240.









~Ceadder


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAgapiGC*
> 
> That is nice case. I will check with the local supplier if he can get that for me. The problem is to heavy and a huge risk to bring that for mineself cause the panel. The idea is to take the predator on to top. I do not think that will fit.or i am wrong? (predator 280) I am still on time to cancel the order.


Check out the Be Quiet! 900 pro. I've came from a Caselabs STH10 monster WC rig to my current rig and the 900 pro is a very nice case to work with with lots of room for 2 big 360's if you wanted.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hi Ceadderman,
> We have prepared:
> - ZMT tubing with rotary fittings
> - Coolant
> - Reservoir/Pump parts
> 
> I will update you with the tracking.
> 
> Best regards,
> Roman"
> 
> Was hoping this could be done before the holiday, but I cannot wait to tear into this 240.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


----------



## MrAgapiGC

Let try if I can get one. Problem is cost bring that here to Panama. is around 200 usd. unless I do duty and by boat. is a shame.


----------



## HOLUNDAIJJ

Did some case modding to mount the 120 rad on the top in a 400c.


----------



## SorcererTim

I just received my replacement Predator 240 today. It is Rev. 1.1d with QDC. I just read on Reddit that someone's 1.1d 240 block leaked onto their CPU vs. mine that leaked at the radiator fitting. I am nervous, but going to try it. Since the Predator was cooling both my CPU and GPU, I have been running an H100i Rev. 2 on my CPU with my Hybrid Maxwell Titan X and it has been solid. If I did not have a QDC equipped water block on my Titan XP I would probably ditch the Predator altogether, but I will give it one more try. If that fails I will get my money back from EK, put an Arctic Accelero on my XP and be done with it. I hope this Predator works for more than a month. I will keep you posted. I will say again how great EK support has been through the process, but I hope I do not have to continue relying on them.


----------



## Jyve

I feel like I should post again that I have no issues with my p240. I had no leaking with my original that I rma'd due to the recall and none with my current setup.

I forget which version this is. It's the one directly replacing the recalled units. It's also expanded with a res and Bitspower gpu block.

Someone looking at this thread would rightfully assume they all or most leak. Not the case here. Been running for several months.

Not bragging or anything like that. Just want to share my positive experiences.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I feel like I should post again that I have no issues with my p240. I had no leaking with my original that I rma'd due to the recall and none with my current setup.
> 
> I forget which version this is. It's the one directly replacing the recalled units. It's also expanded with a res and Bitspower gpu block.
> 
> Someone looking at this thread would rightfully assume they all or most leak. Not the case here. Been running for several months.
> 
> Not bragging or anything like that. Just want to share my positive experiences.


Since I fixed my Predator 360 by replacing the pump reservoir over a month ago no runs no drips no leaks. 







Knock on wood


----------



## Ceadderman

Just got confirmation of DHL shipment with tracking number.









~Ceadder


----------



## Nautilus

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EK accepted to send me a replacement fan for the broken one and I also just got word that DHL shipping is already on its way.









The only issue I have right now is not working GPU PWM cable for predator. I'm starting to think that it cherrypicks GPUs.


----------



## kuwlness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuwlness*
> 
> Just wanted to give an update. EK was very prompt to respond to my RMA request. After providing the required information, they arranged for DHL to pickup the defective unit. Within 2 days of shipping back the defective unit, they had already shipped out the replacement. I received and installed the replacement Predator 280 with QDC (Rev 1.1D) yesterday and after letting things settle, I am happy to say everything appears to be fully functional.
> 
> My temps actually dropped significantly since installing (my CPU [6700k] was previously around 32C on Idle, and am now at 26C on Idle). My OCd GTX 1080 is also around 30C at idle when it was previously in the high-30s. This may be due to the leak on the previous model. But I am very happy. I just wanted to commend EK for their exceptional customer service.


Well, it was good while it lasted. My Predator 280 (QDC) Rev 1.1D started leaking. I was playing a game and heard a strange gurgling sound coming from my computer. Within seconds my computer shutoff. After opening my case, there was a bunch of coolant on the back of my graphics card (GTX 1080 with backplate). I haven't had a chance to take everything apart, but it's likely both my CPU and graphics card are now ruined.

Will file with EK now, but just wanted to make others aware there are clearly still issues with the Rev 1.1D.


----------



## JJBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuwlness*
> 
> Well, it was good while it lasted. My Predator 280 (QDC) Rev 1.1D started leaking. I was playing a game and heard a strange gurgling sound coming from my computer. Within seconds my computer shutoff. After opening my case, there was a bunch of coolant on the back of my graphics card (GTX 1080 with backplate). I haven't had a chance to take everything apart, but it's likely both my CPU and graphics card are now ruined.
> 
> Will file with EK now, but just wanted to make others aware there are clearly still issues with the Rev 1.1D.


DUDE that SUCKS!!!

Now im worried again as I just reinstalled my replacement 1.1C 360 rad...................

I just packed my case with towels because i'm now all the more paranoid


----------



## SorcererTim

Ouch! Did it leak from the CPU block, the radiator fittings or somewhere else? I have a 240 w/ QDC I just received as a replacement for for one that leaked at the radiator fitting. I am debating just returning it and waiting for 1.1e or just getting a refund.


----------



## TheGovernment

So, I personally know 3 people with EK predators ( 2 x 360s and 1 x 240) and all have leaked and been sent back... I really wish I would have asked them before I bought mine lol.
Mines been ok rev 1.1 for a week but the pc's only been on for about 6 hours in that time.... I think EK would probably be pissed if they had to replace my 6950x and MSI godlike board..... as would I.


----------



## Ceadderman

Nothing wrong with Predator performance. The leaks are unfortunate, but it's the risk you ahould expect/accept with watercooling. My client never ran so much as an AIO setup on his systems. He didn't even get mad when we told him of the leak and how we planned to deal with it. Even when I was the one to recommend the Predator in the first place.









~Ceadder


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Nothing wrong with Predator performance. The leaks are unfortunate, but it's the risk you ahould expect/accept with watercooling. My client never ran so much as an AIO setup on his systems. He didn't even get mad when we told him of the leak and how we planned to deal with it. Even when I was the one to recommend the Predator in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


This many QC issues isn't something one should initially expect. Leaks when improperly setting up your own custom water cooling loop is one thing, but this many premade AIOs leaking is alarming. You never hear anything this bad about Swiftech.

Mine is fine for now (SKU says it's a 1.1). But we'll see how long that lasts.


----------



## Ceadderman

To be expected when parts are manufactured off site, as the reservoir is. Also since Predator is still relatively new there are some growing pains to work through.









~Ceadder


----------



## kuwlness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SorcererTim*
> 
> Ouch! Did it leak from the CPU block, the radiator fittings or somewhere else? I have a 240 w/ QDC I just received as a replacement for for one that leaked at the radiator fitting. I am debating just returning it and waiting for 1.1e or just getting a refund.


It leaked from the CPU block directly on to the graphics card. You could also see coolant dripping down onto the CPU.

Does EK cover hardware issues as a result of their AIO leaking? I could see if i setup my own loop it would be my issue, but this is another situation


----------



## SorcererTim

Oh man that's rough. My 360 leaked from the fitting, but dripped all over my Titan XP and parts of my case. I took the backplate and block off the Titan, put it by a fan for awhile, wiped it down with 91% isopropyl, dried it, sprayed canned air on it, left it out to dry in front of a fan for a few more hours, reassembled it and it worked great with a good OC until my 240 leaked. Fortunately it did not leak on my video card this time. I have heard that EK has worked with people to replace damaged hardware, but assume it is on a case by case basis and not part of their warranty. Best of luck, keep us posted.


----------



## charvin

Dear EKWB team, please please please consider another recall and get this right!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuwlness*
> 
> It leaked from the CPU block directly on to the graphics card. You could also see coolant dripping down onto the CPU.
> 
> Does EK cover hardware issues as a result of their AIO leaking? I could see if i setup my own loop it would be my issue, but this is another situation


Last year when the leaks first started happening, their policy did not cover damage to other components that were directly impacted by the watercooler but they later changed that when more and more cases of leaking occured.


----------



## MrAgapiGC

Guys I think I am going to Cancel the order. I can not afford these on my 3 computer cause RMA. no way. I will get a Kraken or something. I am in Panama City Panama central america. Imagine RMA these to rich to for my blood. Tomorrow I will cancel the order. I will see what options I have. I got the new case today, not the expected but I nice. (phanteks P400)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAgapiGC*
> 
> Guys I think I am going to Cancel the order. I can not afford these on my 3 computer cause RMA. no way. I will get a Kraken or something. I am in Panama City Panama central america. Imagine RMA these to rich to for my blood. Tomorrow I will cancel the order. I will see what options I have. I got the new case today, not the expected but I nice. (phanteks P400)


Is Swiftech an option? They're great aside from the mounting system which only works ok the first time, after which it becomes a major pain in the ass. Same for Alphacool. But the chances of a defective Swiftech are extremely low.


----------



## kuwlness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuwlness*
> 
> Well, it was good while it lasted. My Predator 280 (QDC) Rev 1.1D started leaking. I was playing a game and heard a strange gurgling sound coming from my computer. Within seconds my computer shutoff. After opening my case, there was a bunch of coolant on the back of my graphics card (GTX 1080 with backplate). I haven't had a chance to take everything apart, but it's likely both my CPU and graphics card are now ruined.
> 
> Will file with EK now, but just wanted to make others aware there are clearly still issues with the Rev 1.1D.


Couple updates. I removed the Predator and graphics card. Thankfully there wasn't any coolant on the CPU, it was all on the CPU block and the area directly below it. I installed my old Cryorig CPU Air cooler and the PC booted into BIOS and then Windows without issue. CPU and MoBo seem good at this point!

I took SorcererTim's advice and used canned air to blow out some of the excess coolant. There was a lot of coolant in and under the PCIe slot (see pic below, but this was after I had already wiped up a lot). This slot is no longer functioning -- I tried an old graphics card and I just get a black screen. I tried it in the 2nd PCIe slot and it worked fine. So I'm assuming the first slot is ruined.

I won't have time to test my GTX 1080 with the EK Water block until tomorrow. I'm hoping it's just the PCIe slot and not my 1080, or that will really suck. Will update everyone tomorrow.


----------



## shampoo911

tomorrow, i will refill my 360 as it somehow, evaporated the liquid inside of the unit. well, at least that is what the ekwb rep told me to do, and also hook up the fans directly to the mobo. pump is still running at 1200-1300rpm... feels like an asetek pump somehow. will update tomorrow


----------



## Elotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuwlness*
> 
> It leaked from the CPU block directly on to the graphics card. You could also see coolant dripping down onto the CPU.
> 
> Does EK cover hardware issues as a result of their AIO leaking? I could see if i setup my own loop it would be my issue, but this is another situation


they had me send all my damaged parts to them (around $2500 in parts) for insurance claim so i'm pretty sure if your RMA is approved they will pay for damages


----------



## jimmy83

Hi guys, sorry to add yet more bad news, but I'm on my second predator 360 (revision 1.1) and it's leaking again, seems to be a hairline crack at the pump housing. I really love the design and performance, but am starting to lose faith. :/


----------



## MrAgapiGC

I am on the process to cancel my order. I will let you know what happens. let see what is up later..UPDATE..... order has being cancel.... and fund will be send back TODAY. I will check the evolution during 2017 and see if can get go and get it again!


----------



## schwartzinator

Received the 1.1c revision which leaked as did the replacement. Build Data / QC number: 24111670 look out!


----------



## SorcererTim

Was your replacement a 1.1D?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Was looking at getting a couple of these, one for CPU, 1 for GPU but with all these leaks... think I may pass for a while.

There great looking units but I don't think I'm going to risk a $5000+ build with them







.


----------



## flea22

Hello, Just joined to say my new predator 280 is leaking, its a slow leak somewhere around the radiator. Im very disappointed. Another problem I had was when mounting the block to my z97 saber tooth the computer failed to start, it only started when i took some tension off the thumb screws. I followed the manual to the tee. For the computer to start the thumb screws would only be on slightly. Any way I put my 5 year old corsair h100 back in and all is good again and i have better cooling with the corsair as well.

I'll rma the predator and hope i get a leak free one in return. They do look cool.


----------



## schwartzinator

No, I received a 1.1C with an identical build date/ qc number. I would have said it's just a bad batch if it weren't for all of the similar stores I'm hearing. I recieved an initial reply from EK acknowledging a faulty part and they're pushing me to initiate an RMA through them even though I purchased it from Newegg. I'm wating to here back about shipping as I'm not interested In the costs associated with international packagas. If they won't cover it, I'll just return it to Newegg and check back in a few months and see if everything has been straightend out. In the meantime I've just finished reinstalling the Kraken that was supposed to be retired. This things pushing two years old? And not a single problem save some bent radiator fins that weren't worth the effort or hassel of RMAing.


----------



## SorcererTim

I hear you there, I have had two leaking units and thank goodness I have not lost any components (knock on wood), but I have received a 1.1E and am afraid to install it. If did not have one of their water blcoks with QDC on my Titan XP, I would probably ask for a refund and wait until their QC issues get sorted out, but I do not have access to the original cooler so I am in a bit of a bind. I noticed all of the Preadtors are out of stock on their website so I wonder if a new release is imminent. EK has been outstanding both times I had to RMA units and they covered all of the shipping both ways. The only concern I would have is that if you RMA it with EK, you lose the ability to get you money back from Newegg and EK may insist you RMA defective units with them rather than refund your money since you did not buy the original unit from them.


----------



## MrAgapiGC

I got my refund from EK. no questions ask. I get a 115i until these is sorted out. I wanted to make a custom look but still a long way to go. The predator was/is as close that can be. Aside that today is a hot day. Summer just kick in here.


----------



## MrAgapiGC

I got my refund from EK. no questions ask. I get a 115i until these is sorted out. I wanted to make a custom look but still a long way to go. The predator was/is as close that can be. Aside that today is a hot day. Summer just kick in here.


----------



## Kutalion

Swiftech also had tons of issues. Tons of potential leak points, outsourced production, it is very hard to get everything right, give EK time. Also on forums it is mostly ppl with issues that write. Tons other that work fine so ppl dont post.


----------



## Tlow

I have had a leaking Pradetor 280 at arrival, RMA´ed the unit instantly without testing it. The new one i got works fine since two month now... just wanted to let you know there are units that are ok.


----------



## SorcererTim

Thank you for the info. I guess it is a bit of a crap shoot, but good to know some are working longer than either of mine did.


----------



## MojoVersion8

There's a vocal minority effect where a disproportionate number of people with issues post online about it, there's probably a ton more people without issues that you never hear from.

For instance, seems a lot of people switch to a Corsair closed-loop cooler as a backup (including myself) but if you look at the Corsair forum there's usually a long list of threads complaining about issues with their coolers.


----------



## SorcererTim

My new 240 is in and temps are good. Paper towels in place, no leaks so far (knock on wood).


----------



## schwartzinator

While it's true that a customer is more likely to leave a negative review for a bad experience than a positive one, a recall signals that the issue is widespread enough to leave cause for concern. While I acknowledge the difficulty with developing a product such as this, when there have been 4 or 5 redesigns I begin to lose faith. As far as refunds go, people seem to have had a generally easy enough time getting EK to issue one. I imagine they'd rather refund $200 than possibly be on the hook to replace $5,000 or more of my components. In the event they don't want to refund, I'll just take the matter up with AmEx and EK can sort things out with Newegg.


----------



## Dashwood

Would a 360 predator fit in the roof of a Corsair 570x crystal RGB? Without sacrificing anything?

*Edited* reworded question.


----------



## flea22

I found my leak, A hair line crack under the pump hard to see.


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmy83*
> 
> Hi guys, sorry to add yet more bad news, but I'm on my second predator 360 (revision 1.1) and it's leaking again, seems to be a hairline crack at the pump housing. I really love the design and performance, but am starting to lose faith. :/


They fixed that with revision 1.1D. Ask them to send you the replacement part, and you can fix it your self, its very easy. They beefied up that part where it leaks on 1.1D. Of course, you will need to drain and refill the coolant, but beats sending everything back. They send me the replacement part very quickly (2 days to usa) for free. Just FYI. If you decide to fix it yourself, let them know you wish to do so.


----------



## Nautilus

Just letting you guys know that everything is cool with my new 360 predator 1.1D. Been running for over a week now with paper towels and not seen a single drop. (modded with cleartubes, ek monoblock)

Titan XP users beware though, EK-Cable PWM Predator Fan Adapter for GPU doesn't seem to work with my Titan XP. I opened a ticket on EK support to let them know.


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Was about to order a Predator 240 QDC and GPU block for my system, but reading this thread has me not so sure. Looks like the new stock coming New years will be Rev 1.1E so maybe it will be worth checking these out before buying.

My old Swiftech H220 worked flawlessly for a year and I'm keen to try WC again but might wait and see.


----------



## boredgunner

Yeah, anyone looking to buy should either wait for version 1.1E or get something else.


----------



## JiM963

So.... stumbled across this thread and having bought a 280 predator in the middle of November it got me a little nervous! Went back to my desktop and looked though the window in my case and saw a drip under the radiator!

I think this could be a bigger problem than people might think as this is such a slow leak that most might not notice. I think it may be from where i played quite a long gaming session today and it got warmer that usual perhaps


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiM963*
> 
> So.... stumbled across this thread and having bought a 280 predator in the middle of November it got me a little nervous! Went back to my desktop and looked though the window in my case and saw a drip under the radiator!
> 
> I think this could be a bigger problem than people might think as this is such a slow leak that most might not notice. I think it may be from where i played quite a long gaming session today and it got warmer that usual perhaps


I predict all EK Predators will leak within a year of use.


----------



## JiM963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I predict all EK Predators will leak within a year of use.


Such a shame as its a great product (except the leaks). Now I'm really stuck on what to do as I have it connected to a waterblock on my 1080...

1. return to overclocker and more than likely just get a replacement with the same rev
2. wait in the hopes overclocker will be able to provide a new 1.1E
3. if overclocker will give a refund return the lot and go back to air cooled (not sure I have the time to do that big a change anytime soon)
4. load computer into a cannon and aim it at Slovenia


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiM963*
> 
> Such a shame as its a great product (except the leaks). Now I'm really stuck on what to do as I have it connected to a waterblock on my 1080...
> 
> 1. return to overclocker and more than likely just get a replacement with the same rev
> 2. wait in the hopes overclocker will be able to provide a new 1.1E
> 3. if overclocker will give a refund return the lot and go back to air cooled (not sure I have the time to do that big a change anytime soon)
> 4. load computer into a cannon and aim it at Slovenia


Reinstalling the GPU's air cooler, and installing a CPU air cooler, shouldn't take long. It's a tough decision between options 2-4. I've lost any and all optimism even for a version 1.1E though.


----------



## Attero87

Would the Ek Predator 240 fit in the front on a P400s?


----------



## Ceadderman

Great customer service from EK trumps the leak issue.













They sent me everything but the tools and I had those already. Asked for 1 fitting got 4 all prefit to the two lengths of ZMT tubing.









Not pictured is the bottle of EK Coolant EVO Clear. Soon as they knew what it was I needed it shipped and arrived on my doorstep in less than a week DHL style.









~Ceadder


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Great customer service from EK trumps the leak issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sent me everything but the tools and I had those already. Asked for 1 fitting got 4 all prefit to the two lengths of ZMT tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pictured is the bottle of EK Coolant EVO Clear. Soon as they knew what it was I needed it shipped and arrived on my doorstep in less than a week DHL style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


+1 I had the same support and the repair was easy. No leaks under high overclocks for six weeks plus. Be careful when you tighten the screws from the pump to the reservoir. They strip real easy.
Glad to hear you are happy.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Great customer service from EK trumps the leak issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sent me everything but the tools and I had those already. Asked for 1 fitting got 4 all prefit to the two lengths of ZMT tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pictured is the bottle of EK Coolant EVO Clear. Soon as they knew what it was I needed it shipped and arrived on my doorstep in less than a week DHL style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


+1 I had the same support and the repair was easy. No leaks under high overclocks for six weeks plus. Be careful when you tighten the screws from the pump to the reservoir. They strip real easy. Glad to hear you are happy.


----------



## Jyve

I'm curious for those that have done the repair. I know the radiator is the coolstream pe. Can the predator be taken apart and used separately? Is the pump res assembly on the top of the rad actually the TOP of the radiator or can the radiator be separated from this and be used as a stand alone?


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I'm curious for those that have done the repair. I know the radiator is the coolstream pe. Can the predator be taken apart and used separately? Is the pump res assembly on the top of the rad actually the TOP of the radiator or can the radiator be separated from this and be used as a stand alone?


No it can't be used as a stand alone. The rotary fittings are connected to the reservoir which is attached directly to the radiator.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> No it can't be used as a stand alone. The rotary fittings are connected to the reservoir which is attached directly to the radiator.


Yeah that's what I gathered by looking at it. Thanks. Sort of a bummer though.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Yeah that's what I gathered by looking at it. Thanks. Sort of a bummer though.


You are right. I was thinking of doing the same thing in the future. When I took it apart I new that wasn't going to happen. My loop is cooling as good as a custom loop so I am happy.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Great customer service from EK trumps the leak issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sent me everything but the tools and I had those already. Asked for 1 fitting got 4 all prefit to the two lengths of ZMT tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pictured is the bottle of EK Coolant EVO Clear. Soon as they knew what it was I needed it shipped and arrived on my doorstep in less than a week DHL style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 I had the same support and the repair was easy. No leaks under high overclocks for six weeks plus. Be careful when you tighten the screws from the pump to the reservoir. They strip real easy. Glad to hear you are happy.
Click to expand...

I currently have it apart and drying so that I can put it back together without getting the glycol coolant all over the place. As it was I was getting the mix everywhere during breakdown. And I also now know why EK applied the fittings prior to shipping to me. The rotary fittings are damned near impossible to uncouple. You definitely need the correct size Allen key for it and that I just don't have at the moment. So am digging that they sent the hoses pre-fitted.









Breakdown wasn't too difficult other than the tubing wanting to twist when I removed it from the Reservoir. Not too bad when it was the Reservoir side, but the pump side was near to exasperatingly slow and difficult. It got done though. Good thing I got the RMA done, as another leak showed it's face during disassembly. Between the Res and the Rad, it leaked like the bejeezus and am thinking that the seal there was the cause of it which leads me to...









I do have one question however, I noticed that one of the replacement seals is a slightly smaller thickness over the stock one, could this have led to the leak described by creating a gap that couldn't be closed?









~Ceadder


----------



## JJBY

Well my 2nd predator 360mm 1.1c is leaking again (though a lot less) but at the same fitting....

Honestly I have given up hope on the predator line and am looking at other options as this is just too risky and my system is a pain to be constantly pulling it apart.

THANKFULLY I put towels inside my pc around the fittings!!!


----------



## Arturo.Zise

So what is out there that offers the same performance and upgrade ability as the Predator line with out going full custom loop? Is it just the Swiftech H220's?


----------



## MrAgapiGC

Like that? alphacool is another alternative. I got a 115i until decide since mine is failing (captain 360) beside I want to wait on 1080ti. Any road I take will be 650 usd on the cooling parts anyways.


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> So what is out there that offers the same performance and upgrade ability as the Predator line with out going full custom loop? Is it just the Swiftech H220's?


Yes, pretty much those two lines according to most temp rankings, eg:

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7792/alphacool-eisbaer-240mm-open-loop-aio-liquid-cpu-cooler-review/index6.html

Swiftech has pretty underwhelming ratings due to leaking problems, as well. See on Amazon for example:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AOFQW5M/ref=psdc_3015422011_t2_B01B29BU9C

It´s really unfortunate that the 2 top performing upgradable liquid coolers in the market both have serious leaking problems. Good for Corsair in meantime. I´m on the line for buying a Predator 360 for it´s build quality and those fantastic Quick Disconnects, but not until all issues are solved.


----------



## Deeptek

Will the EK Predator 240 fit in the top of the Lian Li PC-Q37 ITX Chassis?


----------



## SuperHeights

i thought i was out of the woods with 1.1C version.. now paranoia activated. jeez this is my 3rd unit already.. crossing my fingers


----------



## JJBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperHeights*
> 
> i thought i was out of the woods with 1.1C version.. now paranoia activated. jeez this is my 3rd unit already.. crossing my fingers


They have REV 1.1D listed on their site, so there was enough of an issue still for a whole new revision.

I am waiting to hear back from them as I may just wait for a 1.1E or 1.1F or go with a custom kit or a refund.

Hopefully the D rev has it sorted out (though i'm worried not so at this point)

*Thank god they have top notch customer service!!*


----------



## SuperHeights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> They have REV 1.1D listed on their site, so there was enough of an issue still for a whole new revision.
> 
> I am waiting to hear back from them as I may just wait for a 1.1E or 1.1F or go with a custom kit or a refund.
> 
> Hopefully the D rev has it sorted out (though i'm worried not so at this point)
> 
> *Thank god they have top notch customer service!!*


did you buy yours directly from them? mine is from newegg. EK has not posted recalls about this unit revision. could it just be a bad batch? . it is good to know there are upcoming revisions next year as im still planning to use this for zen build. i still love this AIO, hopefully it will love me back by not leaking


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperHeights*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> They have REV 1.1D listed on their site, so there was enough of an issue still for a whole new revision.
> 
> I am waiting to hear back from them as I may just wait for a 1.1E or 1.1F or go with a custom kit or a refund.
> 
> Hopefully the D rev has it sorted out (though i'm worried not so at this point)
> 
> *Thank god they have top notch customer service!!*
> 
> 
> 
> did you buy yours directly from them? mine is from newegg. EK has not posted recalls about this unit revision. could it just be a bad batch? . it is good to know there are upcoming revisions next year as im still planning to use this for zen build. i still love this AIO, hopefully it will love me back by not leaking
Click to expand...

If you're within your 30 day window, I would return it. Not for any other reason than you are concerned about there being an issue. That's what I like about the Egg. They don't quibble about returns within 30 days.









Then just wait it out til you see less and less issues. I got my client's from Performance, so I just went to the manufacturer so that was about as hassle free as it could possibly get and I am good with my hands and am doing the warranty revision myself. Still drying at the moment. I will likely tackle the job in a day or two so I can get my client his new system just in time for the holiday.









~Ceadder


----------



## SuperHeights

it has been more than a month has passed already. ive had this system turned off for 2 weeks since i was on a vacation.. total system run time with this cooler installed is very little atm. ill contact EK directly once it acts up or are they willing to exchange it for the newer model?. i wonder how many of this product have been sold.. we need some positive post in this thread like a testimony that theirs is running for a year without no problems..


----------



## JJBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperHeights*
> 
> did you buy yours directly from them? mine is from newegg. EK has not posted recalls about this unit revision. could it just be a bad batch? . it is good to know there are upcoming revisions next year as im still planning to use this for zen build. i still love this AIO, hopefully it will love me back by not leaking


This unit was a replacement directly from EKWB for a previous unit that leaked at the same location.

I am waiting to hear back from them, but like i said they do list the 1.1d on their website so there was enough of an issue with the c for another revamp


----------



## Arturo.Zise

And now they are planning an E revision so looks like the D series didn't fix what ever it was


----------



## SuperHeights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> This unit was a replacement directly from EKWB for a previous unit that leaked at the same location.
> 
> I am waiting to hear back from them, but like i said they do list the 1.1d on their website so there was enough of an issue with the c for another revamp


i contacted them also.. i asked a few questions and see where to go from there. been checking my pc from time to time for leaks.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperHeights*
> 
> it has been more than a month has passed already. ive had this system turned off for 2 weeks since i was on a vacation.. total system run time with this cooler installed is very little atm. ill contact EK directly once it acts up or are they willing to exchange it for the newer model?. i wonder how many of this product have been sold.. we need some positive post in this thread like a testimony that theirs is running for a year without no problems..


I've got a revision 1.1, build date of March 09 2016 that's been running leak free for the past 6 months. Was considering doing a top off of the coolant with distilled water but I might not. Regardless, I haven't had issues with leaks from any spot of the unit.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> I've got a revision 1.1, build date of March 09 2016 that's been running leak free for the past 6 months. Was considering doing a top off of the coolant with distilled water but I might not. Regardless, I haven't had issues with leaks from any spot of the unit.


That's why I did the repair myself. Most of the Predators leaked from the rotary fittings from over tightening in production. So I figured if I did the repair my self I could make sure not to over tighten the fittings. When they send you the new reservoir it has metal to reinforce the threads at those connections. Easy fix.


----------



## fishcandy

I also have the 1.1 revision with a build date of 3/21/16 and has been in use about 10 months with no leaks....knock on wood. Performance has been flawless.


----------



## SuperHeights

thank you gentlemen. at least we know we got some non leaking ones working properly.


----------



## JiM963

Just though I should take the time to just say how amazing EK's support is. I did not buy the unit direct from them but they still went above my expectations and sent me a new unit overnight and paid to have my leaking unit picked up.

While they do have a few issues with leaking, they have one of the best customer service teams I've ever dealt with!!

They sent me a 1.1d but personally I'm not fussed if a 1.1c comes out, I think it just shows they are trying their best to make a perfect cooler. Unlike some companies that release a product and then move onto something else, EK really do seem committed to making these coolers as good as they possibly can.

anyway... point I'm trying to make, anyone looking at buying one of these and has concerns over leaking, just buy it direct or check with the retailer your getting the latest rev and rest assured that if you do develop problems EK will help out!


----------



## theilya

I had this for about a month and no leaks, but the pump was making too much noise. I returned it and got h100i v2. Getting the same temps as predator without the noise.

Maybe I'll giv predator another shot with my next build once they resolve all the issues


----------



## Jyve

My pump doesn't make any noise. Nothing I can hear over my low rpm fans anyway. Sounds like you might have a bad unit?


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> My pump doesn't make any noise. Nothing I can hear over my low rpm fans anyway. Sounds like you might have a bad unit?


+1 Same here...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I had this for about a month and no leaks, but the pump was making too much noise. I returned it and got h100i v2. Getting the same temps as predator without the noise.
> 
> Maybe I'll giv predator another shot with my next build once they resolve all the issues


Corsair had skads of issues with their AIOs. I had an H50 that worked just fine. But I'm a member(or was) of the Corsair AIO group here an I remember fielding all kinds of technical questions regarding the Corsair AIOs. I'm not worried about their issues nor am I worried about EKs'. Every company that puts out over a million components, is bound to see quite a bit come back with Warranty requests. I stuck a Corsair AIO in my Mother's system because she runs AMD and getting an AMD block for a cooler that should come without at the order screen, is what made me get that over the Predator.









~Ceadder


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Corsair had skads of issues with their AIOs. I had an H50 that worked just fine. But I'm a member(or was) of the Corsair AIO group here an I remember fielding all kinds of technical questions regarding the Corsair AIOs. I'm not worried about their issues nor am I worried about EKs'. Every company that puts out over a million components, is bound to see quite a bit come back with Warranty requests. I stuck a Corsair AIO in my Mother's system because she runs AMD and getting an AMD block for a cooler that should come without at the order screen, is what made me get that over the Predator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


ive had three corsair units and all three had pump failure inside 3 months...could've been bad luck but it was enough to not want that chance again... i dont have a predator but i do have a 420 ek rad and it's better quality than the Corsair hands down and so far no issues....they are running off two swiftech pumps though...frankensystem


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Was about to order a Predator 240 QDC and GPU block for my system, but reading this thread has me not so sure. Looks like the new stock coming New years will be Rev 1.1E so maybe it will be worth checking these out before buying.
> 
> My old Swiftech H220 worked flawlessly for a year and I'm keen to try WC again but might wait and see.


Eh I gave up on these CLCs from watercooling suppliers. Every time something goes wrong everyone is like "hopefully this is sorted out in rev 1.1x". And then that revision comes out and it starts to leak somewhere else. I think its just shoddy assembly. Workers not paying attention and being careful.

With something like a H100, yeah your pump may die, but at least its not going to fry your system. Thermal monitoring should shut it down before damage happens. And you rarely hear of a leak.


----------



## charvin

Recall please, no more revisions until they are absolutely (or close to being) fixed. Not going to risk a leak down the road.


----------



## V3n0m15

That's why I have upgraded mine so much to the point that it's not even a predator anymore lol. I'm picking up a new 240 rad and then it will be a totally different loop.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jyve

It's party time. Time to expand on my already expanded predator 240! Scored this brand new sealed ek 360 pe on CL for 50 bucks. Fittings and coolant just showed up.

Finally learn if the predator pump can handle a 360, a 240, cpu, gpu, and res.



Pics incoming tomorrow. Probably









Part of me hopes I need a new pump/res though.


----------



## V3n0m15

Congrats! Can't wait to see your loop man! I installed a res in my loop as well as a DDC 3.2 18 watt pump. For the time being I pulled the propeller out of the predator and didn't plug it in and it's acting like a standalone radiator.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DotNetApp

Yo i just saw the predator is leaking for some people again ? ://
Just looked over mine now (no leakings) Dont have the build date but i buyed it at 5. january (was one of the first 1.1) and it cools like on the first day







.


----------



## Jyve

We need more people like us to post positive experiences of the predator. One glancing at this and other threads would think they all leak. They do not. In fact I'm betting it's still a pretty small percentage.

Jayztwocents used one for a rig he built for a friend and no word of it leaking and I'm pretty sure that one is a pre recall unit.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> We need more people like us to post positive experiences of the predator. One glancing at this and other threads would think they all leak. They do not. In fact I'm betting it's still a pretty small percentage.
> 
> Jayztwocents used one for a rig he built for a friend and no word of it leaking and I'm pretty sure that one is a pre recall unit.


Just to add credence to what you're saying, I backed out of my Predator purchase because of this thread. Way too many horror stories and being in the Caribbean a broken unit would get expensive quick.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Just to add credence to what you're saying, I backed out of my Predator purchase because of this thread. Way too many horror stories and being in the Caribbean a broken unit would get expensive quick.


Me too.

Where in the Caribbean you live?


----------



## V3n0m15

My unit is just fine. I love my predator!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## V3n0m15

Granted I have upgraded the crap out of mine but I trust it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Where in the Caribbean you live?


Cayman Islands

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3n0m15*
> 
> Granted I have upgraded the crap out of mine but I trust it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


My plan was to upgrade the unit really love the compact and expandability of the kits.


----------



## JiM963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Where in the Caribbean you live?


EK's support is second to none, from my experience they would probably still get you up and running again if you lived on mars! I've used a few AIO's and these predators are by far the best in terms of performance I've seen. They are a perfect step to get you into custom water loops!


----------



## V3n0m15

That's how this all started...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Cayman Islands
> My plan was to upgrade the unit really love the compact and expandability of the kits.


Okay, I am a lot lower in Barbados.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiM963*
> 
> EK's support is second to none, from my experience they would probably still get you up and running again if you lived on mars! I've used a few AIO's and these predators are by far the best in terms of performance I've seen. They are a perfect step to get you into custom water loops!


Yes their support is great but shipping the item back then to have them ship it back isn't worth it, the cost is way too much and II will have to pay taxes again on the returned item(s).


----------



## JiM963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Yes their support is great but shipping the item back then to have them ship it back isn't worth it, the cost is way too much and II will have to pay taxes again on the returned item(s).


I can't really say for anywhere else but I'm in the UK and when mine leaked they overnighted me a new one and paid to have my leaking unit picked up a few days later, no cost to me at all!


----------



## Nautilus

Guys is there any way to run the pump @ 100% while fans are at 50%? I tried connecting 4 pin pump cable directly on one of the fan headers of my motherboard and then pump started behaving erradically like starting and stopping every few seconds.

Perhaps the current not enough? I also tried molex to 3pin fan header converter, it behaved similarly. What do you suggest?


----------



## SuperHeights

Just finished talking to EK support and RMA peeps and they will ship me the latest model that is coming out this january under EK costs. They made a couple of changes.
"We have added some metal parts instead of the plastic ones to make them tougher and more resistant to cracks, also replaced the water block top with acetal Supreamcy EVO top which doesn't crack so a new replacement unit should be completely safe" - EK Customer Support. Despite all the issues, this company has stood by their product.


----------



## V3n0m15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperHeights*
> 
> Just finished talking to EK support and RMA peeps and they will ship me the latest model that is coming out this january under EK costs. They made a couple of changes.
> "We have added some metal parts instead of the plastic ones to make them tougher and more resistant to cracks, also replaced the water block top with acetal Supreamcy EVO top which doesn't crack so a new replacement unit should be completely safe" - EK Customer Support. Despite all the issues, this company has stood by their product.


Well that's really annoying because I just purchased a Supremacy EVO Acetal/nickel CPU block because the Supremacy MX block that came with the Predator cracked...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## xTesla1856

Can existing customers with an as of yet problem-free Predator 360 also get the new upgraded parts a preemptive measure?


----------



## V3n0m15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Can existing customers with an as of yet problem-free Predator 360 also get the new upgraded parts a preemptive measure?


I just messaged EKWB about my situation. It never hurts to message them and ask some questions. That's what I'm doing, not demanding just discussing and seeing if or what my options are.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jyve

I'd honestly be surprised if they didn't. So far their CS has been exceptional.


----------



## V3n0m15

Well heads up to those that own a Predator. Don't upgrade it as it suggests in the manual for you will "void the warranty" apparently. I'm going to dog through the manual and see where it says this. I find it difficult to believe this to be the case when they suggest you upgrade your loop with a res or clear tubing. Either way I am extremely happy with my loop and the custom job I have done with it. I'll replace the radiator and be done with it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3n0m15*
> 
> Well heads up to those that own a Predator. Don't upgrade it as it suggests in the manual for you will "void the warranty" apparently. I'm going to dog through the manual and see where it says this. I find it difficult to believe this to be the case when they suggest you upgrade your loop with a res or clear tubing. Either way I am extremely happy with my loop and the custom job I have done with it. I'll replace the radiator and be done with it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I don't belive expanding the predator voids the warranty. Where did you read this? It's marketed as an expandable system.

*edit* was that their response to you about the upgraded pump/res top?


----------



## Ceadderman

Expandable only for additional EK brand GPU/RAM/MB blocks. I'm not sure adding a Reservoir or other components falls into their idea of expandability. :think:

~Ceadder


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Expandable only for additional EK brand GPU/RAM/MB blocks. I'm not sure adding a Reservoir or other components falls into their idea of expandability. :think:
> 
> ~Ceadder


Expanding the system increases the user error risk so i think EK may request solid proof about malfunction in the unit is not caused by user error. That's the only thing comes to my mind.

By the way guys, I actually managed to decrease my temps by 2 degrees by running pump @ 100%. I connected 4 pin pump header to a molex to 3pin fan converter and now it runs at maximum speed. Fans are at 50%.

Weird thing is, pump actually makes 0 work noise while @ 100%, but when decreased to around 40% I begin to hear humming. Which is audible until I lower it below 30%.

@100% all I hear is occasional water turbulence caused by rushing air bubbles in the pump.

btw. replaced my red led strips with this remote controlled rgb lighting kit so that red fluid stands out.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> 
> Weird thing is, pump actually makes 0 work noise while @ 100%, but when decreased to around 40% I begin to hear humming. Which is audible until I lower it below 30%.
> 
> @100% all I hear is occasional water turbulence caused by rushing air bubbles in the pump.


Mine does too, it starts around 30% and stays up until 60%.

I don't notice it because I have the fan curve set to it doesn't ramp up at all until it hits 50C, and goes to 65% at 65C, so its not really noticeable in most situations. I do wish EK would update the 240 and the 360 with the newer pump in the 280, but I don't know for sure if that's already in one of their newer revisions like the 1.1D or the 1.1E.


----------



## Jyve

I know someone in this thread added the EK spc-60 pump res combo. The pump I guess is very similar to what the predator is currently running. Does the addition of a pump like this increase the flow rate or is it more of a redundancy thing.

I've been putting off adding the 360 rad in the loop. I'm really leaning on getting a pump res combo. Either a d5 Revo and eliminating the predator part entirely or the spc-60 in addition to the predator.

The Revo will be a challenge to mount in my arc mini without the uni bracket (I don't want to wait a week for it to get here) but looks better. The spc-60 will be a breeze to install but will it make a big difference in flow rate?

Another option would be the Revo with the xtop and run it separately from my existing res.

Opinions are welcome and encouraged.

Ps: quick question. A stand alone res like my ek-res x3. All the ports on the bottom cap are interchangeable as inlets and outlets correct? It's the pump that's specific?


----------



## V3n0m15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *V3n0m15*
> 
> Well heads up to those that own a Predator. Don't upgrade it as it suggests in the manual for you will "void the warranty" apparently. I'm going to dog through the manual and see where it says this. I find it difficult to believe this to be the case when they suggest you upgrade your loop with a res or clear tubing. Either way I am extremely happy with my loop and the custom job I have done with it. I'll replace the radiator and be done with it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I don't belive expanding the predator voids the warranty. Where did you read this? It's marketed as an expandable system.
> 
> *edit* was that their response to you about the upgraded pump/res top?
Click to expand...

Yes it was and I was not a very happy man upon hearing it so instead of getting a CoolStream SE240 I will be purchasing a XSPC EX240 in white and XSPC EX360 in black instead. I'll probably stick to the F4-120ER and F3-140ER because they are the best radiator fans on the market, but the be quiet Silent Wing 3 High Speed PWMs are promising and looking a little sweeter they are quieter have just as much static pressure, CFM, and all at a lower Dba, but they don't come in white which is a bummer. Maybe I'll paint the outsides and not the fan blades to keep its fan integrity, but keep the black and white theme I'm going for.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3n0m15*
> 
> Yes it was and I was not a very happy man upon hearing it so instead of getting a CoolStream SE240 I will be purchasing a XSPC EX240 in white and XSPC EX360 in black instead. I'll probably stick to the F4-120ER and F3-140ER because they are the best radiator fans on the market, but the be quiet Silent Wing 3 High Speed PWMs are promising and looking a little sweeter they are quieter have just as much static pressure, CFM, and all at a lower Dba, but they don't come in white which is a bummer. Maybe I'll paint the outsides and not the fan blades to keep its fan integrity, but keep the black and white theme I'm going for.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Man that really sucks. So it's not REALLY an expandable system. Expandable with caveats. I don't like this at all.


----------



## Dschijn

Hey yes I expanded and it worked perfect!
Had the loop go from the Predator into the CPU -> additional rad -> pump/res combo -> GPU -> Predator
Since I used QDCs to add the expansion I didn't touch the Predator at all. Didn't had a drain port since I used spare QDCs to connect to the loop with an open end to get the coolant out.
Pumps have been working syncronized on the same PWM signal.


----------



## V3n0m15

I just took the propeller out of my predator and add a DDC 3.2 18watt Laing pump. I also added a heatsink so that it wouldn't get so hot at full load. It works great but I'll be taking out the predator radiator soon and adding a standalone radiator soon. This setup allows me to control the pump and fans separately

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## V3n0m15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *V3n0m15*
> 
> Yes it was and I was not a very happy man upon hearing it so instead of getting a CoolStream SE240 I will be purchasing a XSPC EX240 in white and XSPC EX360 in black instead. I'll probably stick to the F4-120ER and F3-140ER because they are the best radiator fans on the market, but the be quiet Silent Wing 3 High Speed PWMs are promising and looking a little sweeter they are quieter have just as much static pressure, CFM, and all at a lower Dba, but they don't come in white which is a bummer. Maybe I'll paint the outsides and not the fan blades to keep its fan integrity, but keep the black and white theme I'm going for.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Man that really sucks. So it's not REALLY an expandable system. Expandable with caveats. I don't like this at all.
Click to expand...

Yea man me either. I'm one step away from having no part of the Predator in my loop so I'll probably jump on that sooner than later.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Hey yes I expanded and it worked perfect!
> Had the loop go from the Predator into the CPU -> additional rad -> pump/res combo -> GPU -> Predator
> Since I used QDCs to add the expansion I didn't touch the Predator at all. Didn't had a drain port since I used spare QDCs to connect to the loop with an open end to get the coolant out.
> Pumps have been working syncronized on the same PWM signal.


Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks. Perfect setup with those drive bays. Built in stand for your pump/res, regardless of size!

I'm super curious to know if the added pump made any real difference.

The qdc are handy but God they're ugly. If I go with the spc60 I need to figure a solution for the drain valve. Only a single in and out on the spc60 right?


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I'm super curious to know if the added pump made any real difference.
> 
> The qdc are handy but God they're ugly. If I go with the spc60 I need to figure a solution for the drain valve. Only a single in and out on the spc60 right?


I am sure it made a difference! Since I used 3 pairs of QDCs the Predator pump would have to run a full speed to overcome the restrictions.
Yes only one in and one out. Just get a 3 way fitting and use one port for a drain valve. The res of the 2nd pump also made the refilling suuuuper easy.


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> I am sure it made a difference! Since I used 3 pairs of QDCs the Predator pump would have to run a full speed to overcome the restrictions.
> Yes only one in and one out. Just get a 3 way fitting and use one port for a drain valve. The res of the 2nd pump also made the refilling suuuuper easy.


QDCs are restricting the flow speed severely. I see a couple of degrees improvement by switching to 9,5/15,9mm tubing.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> 
> QDCs are restricting the flow speed severely. I see a couple of degrees improvement by switching to 9,5/15,9mm tubing.


Everything is 10/16mm (EK 9,5/15,9mm). Fittings, tube,...
Still with 3 pairs of QDCs and 2 pumps, I had a good flow rate.


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Everything is 10/16mm (EK 9,5/15,9mm). Fittings, tube,...
> Still with 3 pairs of QDCs and 2 pumps, I had a good flow rate.


The restriction is in the QDC themselves. Unplug one and check inside, see its diameter. It is very small.

It does not matter how large your other tubing is, your flow rate is as fast as the bottleneck in your QDC allows.

You can also read this in Predator manual. I don't remember the exact numbers now but it says by ditching QDC and installing custom tubing, your flow rate improves a bit.


----------



## Dschijn

Sure, sure. But my main goal was to extend my Predator loop with QDCs


----------



## Nautilus

Guys can you help me in making a fill & drain port for my system? I will also buy EK Monarch x4 and watercool the ram so pretend there's a block on the ram as well.

Will probably buy an EK reservoir x3 150 and ball valve but not sure where to mount the res, which parts are needed for mounting, which which ports of the res I should use and which direction the loop should go. I'll be much appreciated to hear some tips and insights from wc veterans here.

This is the current state of my setup:


----------



## nyk20z3

Is there a way to remove the DDC off the Predator and just mount a D5/Res combo to the unit and use that ? The DDC has become quite noisy since draining and expanding the loops weeks ago, it sounds like a toilet flushing or waterfall during load and is very annoying.

If not i will just move on to a separate rad and fan set up....


----------



## shampoo911

hey guys...

EKWB customer support was SUPERB... i received my new predator yesterday, and made some tests with it to check for leaks, pump behavior and such...

idk what revision i got, as it is not reflected on the box, but the block on the new predator IS NOT transparent as my previous one.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Is there a way to remove the DDC off the Predator and just mount a D5/Res combo to the unit and use that ? The DDC has become quite noisy since draining and expanding the loops weeks ago, it sounds like a toilet flushing or waterfall during load and is very annoying.
> 
> If not i will just move on to a separate rad and fan set up....


You have air in the system. if you can, rock your pc case back and forth or take the unit out of the case and shake it around while the unit is running, I'd bet it all goes away. the rushing water sound is the water trying to get around the air pocket.and splashing around vs a continuous stream.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Is there a way to remove the DDC off the Predator and just mount a D5/Res combo to the unit and use that ? The DDC has become quite noisy since draining and expanding the loops weeks ago, it sounds like a toilet flushing or waterfall during load and is very annoying.
> 
> If not i will just move on to a separate rad and fan set up....


Mine actually does the same thing. More so if it sits idle for a few days. Put it under load and swoosh. Mine probably has a lot to do with the predator mounted in the front with the res on top and my second res on the bottom of the case.

As for adding an spc60,i think I'm gonna hold off on it for the time being. I have no qdc in loop so I'm going to see how the predator handles everything by itself. If I see a problem I'll either go the spc60 route and add that or replace the predator entirely with an ek Revo d5 combo.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> 
> Guys can you help me in making a fill & drain port for my system? I will also buy EK Monarch x4 and watercool the ram so pretend there's a block on the ram as well.
> 
> Will probably buy an EK reservoir x3 150 and ball valve but not sure where to mount the res, which parts are needed for mounting, which which ports of the res I should use and which direction the loop should go. I'll be much appreciated to hear some tips and insights from wc veterans here.
> 
> This is the current state of my setup:


If you get an external res you'll want to get a male to male adapter. Now this next part depends on if your res bottom cap has more than 2 ports. The x3 does. On one of the unused ports attach the adapter, then attach the ball valve. Put a g1/4 plug on the valve. Now you want a fitting attached to a piece of tubing. When you want to drain just remove the plug (make sure valve is closed!), connect the fitting with the small length of tubing to the valve and open her up. Make sure you loosen or remove one of the plugs up top of the loop to let in air.

If your external res only has 2 ports it's pretty similar. M-M adapter on inlet then a T splitter with 1 side the incoming coolant and the other another M-M adapter then valve, plug, etc. Then just follow the last part of the previous paragraph.

I'm still relatively new to this so if anyone sees a problem with my janky explanation please chime in.


----------



## Slurpee12

Hey guys,
I just installed the 240 Predator and I'm having some issues. The loop is working and all, but I cannot control the fan speeds.
I have the radiator in push/pull, and instead of using the y-splitter for the extra 2 fans, I connected the pump directly to a 4 pin header on my motherboard (ASUS Maximus Hero VIII). Then, I connected the extra 2 fans into the fan hub, one in the 3rd fan header and the other in the waterblock header. I then used the 2 pin header to 4 pin PWM header cable and have it plugged in on the CPU_FAN header. However, I cannot control the speeds of the fans. I've tried AI Suite and SpeedFan and the fan speeds won't change. In BIOS I have PWM enabled. I'm not sure why I cannot control these fans as I was able to control my previous fans in these headers as well as all of the other fans plugged in.

I appreciate any help


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slurpee12*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I just installed the 240 Predator and I'm having some issues. The loop is working and all, but I cannot control the fan speeds.
> I have the radiator in push/pull, and instead of using the y-splitter for the extra 2 fans, I connected the pump directly to a 4 pin header on my motherboard (ASUS Maximus Hero VIII). Then, I connected the extra 2 fans into the fan hub, one in the 3rd fan header and the other in the waterblock header. I then used the 2 pin header to 4 pin PWM header cable and have it plugged in on the CPU_FAN header. However, I cannot control the speeds of the fans. I've tried AI Suite and SpeedFan and the fan speeds won't change. In BIOS I have PWM enabled. I'm not sure why I cannot control these fans as I was able to control my previous fans in these headers as well as all of the other fans plugged in.
> 
> I appreciate any help


You need the fan in the fan hub hooked up to the right header in the fun hub. I had that issue, once I figured out which header on the Predator fan hub to have the one fan in it worked. And I'd only have one fan hooked up to that header I think.


----------



## Slurpee12

It was actually a very silly mistake... The pump header was connected to the CPU header and the fan control header was plugged into the water pump header... Problem solved...

On a side note, I'm getting rather poor performance from the radiator. With Intel Burn Test, I'm getting 60 degrees C with no overclock and 1.2V. That seems rather poor for a 240mm rad in push pull (with fans at 100% and pump at 100%). I just installed the radiator today, so maybe the thermal paste hasn't cured? Too little thermal paste? I was getting better thermals on my H80i GT.


----------



## Kutalion

Considering you're on consumer platform it is not a fault of the unit itself, but the horrid Intel TIM + silicon glue used under IHS making a thermal conductivity garbage.
Nothing to be done vs that apart from deliding the CPU.

Also 1.2V is not the stock voltage, but the random turbo voltage given by motherboard. Most samples can run 4.4-4.5ghz with that voltage. So it is in fact OC voltage.


----------



## Slurpee12

Yeah I've thought about delidding the CPU, but I don't want to potentially wreck a $350 chip.
I have a very unlucky chip at that, I doubt I would be able to get a 4.4GHz OC on 1.2V. I had to push 1.35V to get a 4.6ghz OC. I was able to get my previous 3820 to 4.97GHz OC, so I don't think its a matter of not knowing how to OC.


----------



## beerybonce

My two cents...
Bought a rev 1.1 in Dec from Scan in the UK had to RMA due to a leak in the pump fitting collar (not the compression fitting, the bit that comes out of the pump housing itself). Also, I have a strong suspicion that the CPU block fitting broke my 4790k. I had to replace it after removing the predator to send back. Replacement had the exact same issue. Leaked virtually immediately after benchmarking. Leak coming from the same place. This time the collar is totally broken. It seems it cannot take the pressure required to make a good seal on the compression fitting. My rad is mounted vertically so no major damage done but I was on panic mode for a while.


----------



## WhiteLabel

got myself Predator 280 just when it came out (so its rev 1.0) on 6th October and January 1st after playing some games and was about to go out for a walk i heard a sound of water drops.. checked my Predator - found a New Year present - 

as i can see right now EK got on shop website Revision 1.1D dont know if they fix this problem on that revision.. but filled up an RMA form and will talk about that.. seems like lots of leaking on the same spot people having lately.


----------



## JJBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteLabel*
> 
> got myself Predator 280 just when it came out (so its rev 1.0) on 6th October and January 1st after playing some games and was about to go out for a walk i heard a sound of water drops.. checked my Predator - found a New Year present -
> 
> as i can see right now EK got on shop website Revision 1.1D dont know if they fix this problem on that revision.. but filled up an RMA form and will talk about that.. seems like lots of leaking on the same spot people having lately.


I'm getting my 3rd unit 1.1D in RMA and don't even want to install it at this point..... maybe I can sell it......

Honestly I'm at a cross roads with what to do.

at this point of time, i can no longer refund with the pc store where I purchased the original one..... every new unit I get RMA'd I have to pay 20-30 $ in customs fees for it,

Each installed unit thus far has only lasted about 2-4 weeks for me, with them having leaked at the exact same spots as your pics every time so far.

Question for anyone?

How many people here have 1.1D and has anyone with a 1.1D had an issue and if so was it the common one as in White Label's pic?


----------



## JiM963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteLabel*
> 
> got myself Predator 280 just when it came out (so its rev 1.0) on 6th October and January 1st after playing some games and was about to go out for a walk i heard a sound of water drops.. checked my Predator - found a New Year present -
> 
> as i can see right now EK got on shop website Revision 1.1D dont know if they fix this problem on that revision.. but filled up an RMA form and will talk about that.. seems like lots of leaking on the same spot people having lately.


I had the same issue, ek will sort you out. Their support is brilliant. Got a new one within 4 days or reporting the problem. I would suggest waiting till the new 1.1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> I'm getting my 3rd unit 1.1D in RMA and don't even want to install it at this point..... maybe I can sell it......
> 
> Honestly I'm at a cross roads with what to do.
> 
> at this point of time, i can no longer refund with the pc store where I purchased the original one..... every new unit I get RMA'd I have to pay 20-30 $ in customs fees for it,
> 
> Each installed unit thus far has only lasted about 2-4 weeks for me, with them having leaked at the exact same spots as your pics every time so far.
> 
> Question for anyone?
> 
> How many people here have 1.1D and has anyone with a 1.1D had an issue and if so was it the common one as in White Label's pic?


I have a 1.1d, got it after I RMA'd a version 1. So far its fine but its only been a week. PC has been on 24/7 and has had a pretty high usuage.


----------



## WhiteLabel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiM963*
> 
> I had the same issue, ek will sort you out. Their support is brilliant. Got a new one within 4 days or reporting the problem. I would suggest waiting till the new 1.1
> I have a 1.1d, got it after I RMA'd a version 1. So far its fine but its only been a week. PC has been on 24/7 and has had a pretty high usuage.


i would wait for a new rev. (i have my old h100i ready for such cases) problem is.. when that new revision will be out.. and will there be fixed this problem lots of people having... cause you know.. i have no problem to wait a week or maybe two.. but im not feel ok to wait a month.. knowing that this problem happened with people a month ago.. so they must know that they need to address that as soon as they can.


----------



## Chronidus

I bought the EK-140 Predator from OCUK today and I was wondering if I could get a few questions answered

I am using the Fractal R5 Case along with a ASUS Maximus VIII Hero. If I install the EK to the back 140mm of the case will I have enough length on the pump cable to reach to the CPU 4Pin at the top of the board, and does anyone have any examples of 140mm Predator builds in other cases?

Happy new year all


----------



## JJBY

personally I would wait 3 months if that means my replacement will likely have no issue


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> I'm getting my 3rd unit 1.1D in RMA and don't even want to install it at this point..... maybe I can sell it......
> 
> Honestly I'm at a cross roads with what to do.
> 
> at this point of time, i can no longer refund with the pc store where I purchased the original one..... every new unit I get RMA'd I have to pay 20-30 $ in customs fees for it,
> 
> Each installed unit thus far has only lasted about 2-4 weeks for me, with them having leaked at the exact same spots as your pics every time so far.
> 
> Question for anyone?
> 
> How many people here have 1.1D and has anyone with a 1.1D had an issue and if so was it the common one as in White Label's pic?


1.1D Fixes that. The plastic outlet your circled is now metal on D. However there are several more leak cases from the block and other parts. They used too much plastic. I read on another forum or here, can't remember lol, one of your reps saying your are out of stock because you are coming with another revision which replaces all the plastic parts with metal ones. If you are doing this, your company should issue another recall and replace all the previous ones with these new upcoming ones. As of this point, all predators previous to your upcoming January 2017 revision are a ticking time bomb. It will save you money instead of having to replace parts on the long run. We await a response.

EDIT: I just emailed them with the parragraph above. I think we should all do so and have them issue a recall again. I know a lot of you guys never had a leak, however all your predators are a ticking time bomb. There are a lot of people with perfectly working ones and after some months, bam, leaks come up.

Email them guys.


----------



## levibaker88

Hopefully they are reading through the comments and act appropriately. I decided to swap out the black tubing and replace with some clear (yes it's EK EMT stuff) tubing whilst also removing the QDCs since I no longer have my GPU AIO.

So I followed the guides on the EK YouTube channel for emptying, refilling etc which were excellent. Since I was replacing the tubing I drained the loop, installed the clear tubing, flushed with distilled water only, drained and then refilled with EK concentrate / distilled water mix.

*I would also like to add my 2 cents about plastic components*. Whilst doing all this and bleeding the air out of the system (sweet jesus!) the in built res is made out of plastic and so is the threading for the metal plug / fill point. So after numerous times removing and installing the metal plug the hole has become cross threaded. Being a communications technician for over a decade, I would like to think that I can adequately unscrew and screw in plugs to engineered components without causing self inflicted damage.

I certainly think that having a metal housing would negate the hazard of leaks and the risk of causing damage to customer computers. In my instance the plug is virtually at the highest point in the system so I'm not overly concerned about leaks, but still annoyed that this is the MOST PREMIUM AIO on the market currently and simple things like matching materials isn't taken more seriously.

I'm using the V1.1 Predator 360, of which I had a very pleasant experience in exchange of my leaking v1.0 Predator.


----------



## JJBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> 1.1D Fixes that. The plastic outlet your circled is now metal on D. However there are several more leak cases from the block and other parts. They used too much plastic. I read on another forum or here, can't remember lol, one of your reps saying your are out of stock because you are coming with another revision which replaces all the plastic parts with metal ones. If you are doing this, your company should issue another recall and replace all the previous ones with these new upcoming ones. As of this point, all predators previous to your upcoming January 2017 revision are a ticking time bomb. It will save you money instead of having to replace parts on the long run. We await a response.
> 
> EDIT: I just emailed them with the parragraph above. I think we should all do so and have them issue a recall again. I know a lot of you guys never had a leak, however all your predators are a ticking time bomb. There are a lot of people with perfectly working ones and after some months, bam, leaks come up.
> 
> Email them guys.


Ya I had a 1.1C and it also had the metal ring around the plastic reservoir fitting that is extended. Unfortunately mine started leaking again at that same spot despite the metal ring they added.


----------



## SuperHeights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> Ya I had a 1.1C and it also had the metal ring around the plastic reservoir fitting that is extended. Unfortunately mine started leaking again at that same spot despite the metal ring they added.


so mine came from Slovenia and its funny because mine is a version 1.1D as what it says in the box. what is your build date and qc number? mine is 29121686. so mine is probably from december 29th (because of 2912). the unit sure looks a little bit different on this one. installed it and my temps lower from my previous 3 units.


----------



## Nautilus

They gotta CNC this whole reservoir pump housing out of aluminum. Nothing can beat a solid chunk of metal.


----------



## Jyve

While I agree a recall needs to happen. I don't believe they are all ticking time bombs. Mine has been running solid for nearly a year. This is also after expanding the unit. I don't expect this to change.

I'll be adding a 360mm radiator probably tomorrow. I'll take a closer look at mine then.

I'm also a bit concerned having expanded the unit with a bitspower GPU block that they won't honor the warranty. I could be just paranoid, having a read some of the previous posts concerning what is covered under warranty.

It would be nice if an EK rep would chime in on this. Specifically my setup. Another EK rad, an ek res, and the afore mentioned Bitspower block. Using ek fittings, zmt, and ekoolant. I out of luck concerning warranty coverage. How would this affect a recall.


----------



## V3n0m15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> While I agree a recall needs to happen. I don't believe they are all ticking time bombs. Mine has been running solid for nearly a year. This is also after expanding the unit. I don't expect this to change.
> 
> I'll be adding a 360mm radiator probably tomorrow. I'll take a closer look at mine then.
> 
> I'm also a bit concerned having expanded the unit with a bitspower GPU block that they won't honor the warranty. I could be just paranoid, having a read some of the previous posts concerning what is covered under warranty.
> 
> It would be nice if an EK rep would chime in on this. Specifically my setup. Another EK rad, an ek res, and the afore mentioned Bitspower block. Using ek fittings, zmt, and ekoolant. I out of luck concerning warranty coverage. How would this affect a recall.


Yup you're out of luck. I literally upgraded the CPU block(EK supremacy Evo) added clear tubing (EK product) used all EK fittings and i was told I was out of warranty. I will not be buying EK radiators and I'm a little press to not buy my GPU block from them either. I was going to buy 8 fans from them as well... I guess their loss and my gain. I upgraded everything it claimed I could upgrade in the manual and I was still "out of warranty" I even have the email to prove it. Oh well once I get a new radiator the only thing left of my Predator 240 will be the two fans but I'll be switching those out with BitFenix Spectre Pro PWMs to match my black and white build.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteLabel

got an RMA approve today.
and talked a bit with EK. so they will send me 1.1D revision. they told me that they are not releasing any new revisions anytime soon.
quote from EK -
Quote:


> We made improvements about the leakage issue, however, the revision remains the same.


i guess true or not i will know when i get the Unit and check QC number.


----------



## JiM963

I got a RMA around a week ago and it was a 1.1D, serial suggested it was only made days before they shipped it so I imagine you are right. Mine has the new water block (not clear) and so far seems good. Similar to SuperHeights, I've noticed slightly better temps with the 1.1D over my original 1.0.


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiM963*
> 
> I got a RMA around a week ago and it was a 1.1D, serial suggested it was only made days before they shipped it so I imagine you are right. Mine has the new water block (not clear) and so far seems good. Similar to SuperHeights, I've noticed slightly better temps with the 1.1D over my original 1.0.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteLabel*
> 
> got an RMA approve today.
> and talked a bit with EK. so they will send me 1.1D revision. they told me that they are not releasing any new revisions anytime soon.
> quote from EK -
> i guess true or not i will know when i get the Unit and check QC number.


Are they making you guys pay for return shipping on your faulty units? Or are they also covering the return shipping costs on the faulty units?


----------



## JiM963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> Are they making you guys pay for return shipping on your faulty units? Or are they also covering the return shipping costs on the faulty units?


So far they have not made me pay a penny, even shipped the new unit before picking my old one up. Only reason I say so far is due to my RMA not being closed yet, should be fine though


----------



## Freeze311

Guys I need help with my brainstorming. Say I have a predator 360 in a fractal define r5 on the top. Going to use 6 of the vardar fans in push pull. Can i use splitter cables on the fan ports on the radiator to power all 6 pwm fans? I hate to ask for a full tutorial but lets say i want to expand this. Say I have a Asus ROG Formula IX with the built in waterblock on the mobo vrms so i want to expand the loop to include the mobo vrm's. Now say I also want to expand it to a GTX 1080 the EVGA one with the waterblock pre installed i think its called hydrocopper. What extra parts am i ordering? I know I would need more tubes something that connects to the QDC allowing me to add a tube to goto the mobo vrm's and i'd need another tube going from the vrms to the gpu and another tube going from the gpu to the other end of the QDC that i opened, which goes back to the radiator and then the radiator going to the cpu and then that would connect back up to the VRM connection from the cpu i made earlier when i added the tube from the cpu to the vrm via the qdc. Since there is more volume to fill how much more coolant do i need to add? How can you tell when you've added enough. If someone could walk me through what I have to do it would be so much appreciated. Thank you guys.

I think I would need 3 more tubes. I'd break the QDC add a tube from the cpu outlet QDC to the vrms, add a second tube from the vrms to the gpu and a third tube from the gpu to the other end of the qdc leading back into the radiator. What size tubes would be correct as far as width and about what length should i be shooting for just best guess for each of the 3 tubes? How much extra coolant would I add? Is there enough spare coolant in the resevoir that adding the vrms and gpu wont require any extra coolant? How will I know when it is enough coolant? How I bleed the air bubbles out after I've added all the new tubes as there will be a lot of air in all the newly added components? And can I use pwm splitter cables on the radiator fan ports to add support for 6 pwm fans? I see some people saying that noctua high static pressure fans are better than the vardar should i use the 3 vardar fans that come with it and 3 noctua fans or all 6 vardar, i dont want to buy 6 fans and just waste the 3 that comes with it. If just buying the 3 fan push/pull add on from EK will make for a cleaner install i'll just do that. Also is it possible to have the fans react from the gpu temp instead of the cpu temp and still keep a decent minimum speed so it's not going too slow when just the cpu being used?

Basically I've never done this before and it seems pretty easy to expand but I feel very uncomfortable since it's my first time. I could rly use a solid walkthrough guide for expanding the predator 360 to a gpu and mobo vrms.

After thinking I know I would need 1 tube with a QDC end to go from the cpu outlet qdc to the vrms. Then just a regular tube to go from the vrms to the gpu. and then another tube with a QDC end to reconnect to the opened QDC that goes back into the radiator and it would just be a regular tube goin from the rad to the cpu in the first place. Can someone link me to the proper tubes I would need to order from EK, 2 QDC ended tubes and 1 regular tube? Do i need any other fasteners ordered to make it work? And I still need to know about the coolant and bleeding the air as well as if pwm splitters are ok to use and how I can get the pwm fans to spin up based off the gpu temp instead of cpu temp. Also if adding the mobo vrm block is the difference between needing to add more coolant or not I dont mind skipping it and just doing the cpu and the gpu. I need guidance can someone please help me.


----------



## WhiteLabel

i have a small question about RMA pickup here.. when i ordered my first unit, EK send it via DHL in a box filled with air bags for safety.. right now they arranged RMA pickup (they pay ofc) but question is... do i need to pack Predator box inside another box filled with some safety crap (same way EK send it to you) or just original box will do?


----------



## JiM963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteLabel*
> 
> i have a small question about RMA pickup here.. when i ordered my first unit, EK send it via DHL in a box filled with air bags for safety.. right now they arranged RMA pickup (they pay ofc) but question is... do i need to pack Predator box inside another box filled with some safety crap (same way EK send it to you) or just original box will do?


I literally put it in the same box the replacement came it, its a little risky to just send it in the packaging. I would highly advice putting it in another box + packing foam/wrap/air bags to avoid any problems.


----------



## fahmicious

I finally did a leak test, and only after 30 minutes there's already leakage at the cpu block








My revision is 1.1 C. I hope EKWB will help.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteLabel*
> 
> i have a small question about RMA pickup here.. when i ordered my first unit, EK send it via DHL in a box filled with air bags for safety.. right now they arranged RMA pickup (they pay ofc) but question is... do i need to pack Predator box inside another box filled with some safety crap (same way EK send it to you) or just original box will do?


Exactly like Jim said. I just packed mine with the packaging and padding my original came in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahmicious*
> 
> I finally did a leak test, and only after 30 minutes there's already leakage at the cpu block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My revision is 1.1 C. I hope EKWB will help.


They'll take care of you. Guaranteed.


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freeze311*
> 
> Guys I need help with my brainstorming. Say I have a predator 360 in a fractal define r5 on the top. Going to use 6 of the vardar fans in push pull.


It won't fit. Define R5's maximum supported top radiator thickness with fan is 5,5mm. Predator 360 on the other hand has thickness of 7mm with 3x fans, 9,5mm with 6x fans in push pull.
Quote:


> Can i use splitter cables on the fan ports on the radiator to power all 6 pwm fans?


Yes.
Quote:


> I hate to ask for a full tutorial but lets say i want to expand this. Say I have a Asus ROG Formula IX with the built in waterblock on the mobo vrms so i want to expand the loop to include the mobo vrm's. Now say I also want to expand it to a GTX 1080 the EVGA one with the waterblock pre installed i think its called hydrocopper. What extra parts am i ordering? I know I would need more tubes something that connects to the QDC allowing me to add a tube to goto the mobo vrm's and i'd need another tube going from the vrms to the gpu and another tube going from the gpu to the other end of the QDC that i opened, which goes back to the radiator and then the radiator going to the cpu and then that would connect back up to the VRM connection from the cpu i made earlier when i added the tube from the cpu to the vrm via the qdc. Since there is more volume to fill how much more coolant do i need to add? How can you tell when you've added enough. If someone could walk me through what I have to do it would be so much appreciated. Thank you guys.


Well, I hate to break it to you but you can't expand the unit like that with stock tubing and qdc. You can only add a prefilled GPU block. If you want to connect your motherboard's vrm block or custom gpu block to the loop, then you need to remove all the tubing from the unit, buy your own and replace them as necessary. You can salvage the fittings removed from stock tubing. But clean them thoroughly, as they may have little particles stuck in the compression, making them hard to twist.

To include mobo vrms to the loop, you need 2x fittings. also another 2x fittings for the gpu. such as these: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/fittings/compression-fittings/for-10-16mm-3-8-5-8-tubing
Quote:


> I think I would need 3 more tubes. I'd break the QDC add a tube from the cpu outlet QDC to the vrms, add a second tube from the vrms to the gpu and a third tube from the gpu to the other end of the qdc leading back into the radiator. What size tubes would be correct as far as width and about what length should i be shooting for just best guess for each of the 3 tubes?


You need to buy 9,5 - 15.9mm ones. There are several options such as:
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-duraclear-9-5-15-9mm
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-tube-zmt-matte-black-15-9-9-5mm
Quote:


> How much extra coolant would I add?


Just buy your favourite color EK-Coolant premix 1lt and fill the unit with it. 1lt will be more than enough. https://www.ekwb.com/shop/accessories/cooling-liquids-coolants/evo-coolant
Quote:


> Is there enough spare coolant in the resevoir that adding the vrms and gpu wont require any extra coolant? How will I know when it is enough coolant? How I bleed the air bubbles out after I've added all the new tubes as there will be a lot of air in all the newly added components?


Watch these videos made by EK:







Also you can always consult the manual. These topics are covered there.
Quote:


> And can I use pwm splitter cables on the radiator fan ports to add support for 6 pwm fans? I see some people saying that noctua high static pressure fans are better than the vardar should i use the 3 vardar fans that come with it and 3 noctua fans or all 6 vardar, i dont want to buy 6 fans and just waste the 3 that comes with it. If just buying the 3 fan push/pull add on from EK will make for a cleaner install i'll just do that. Also is it possible to have the fans react from the gpu temp instead of the cpu temp and still keep a decent minimum speed so it's not going too slow when just the cpu being used?


There's push-pull upgrade kit for EK Predator 360. It includes 3x vardar fans (just like the ones on the unit). Their cables are shortened for predator so they are perfect fit. There are several fan splitters included in the box so you will do just fine.
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xlc-predator-360-push-pull-add-on

If I were you, I'd just connect the pump's 4 pin PWM cable to the molex to 3 pin fan converter (thus making it work at full speed) and only connect the fans to the unit. pump doesn't make any noise even at full load. but it might at varying loads.(a very annoying humming)

you need to connect the included cable from cpu fan header to predator. predator then makes all your fans (as well as pump, if connected) spin according to pwm reported by cpu fan header. you may adjust it on the bios. (I set them 50%)

Please note: People report that replacing the stock tubing voids the warranty so might think twice before doing that. But in my opinion it only makes unit more durable and less prone to leaking. Because QC on these units are not that great. I actually feel safer when I do my own tubing and draining&filling.

My extensively modded predator 360 has been running more than a month and still hasn't leaked and I'm planning to expand it even more by adding ram block, reservoir etc.. etc...


----------



## Ceadderman

Hahahaha I drained out the back port of the unit instead of the CPU block fitting. I just dove right in no questions asked. If I have to do it again I will remember that.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## shampoo911

up until now, my new predator, v1.1d has surpassed any test... even a 100% speed 24 hour test on both pump and fans... no leak at all..

EKWB handles RMA smoothly and swiftly


----------



## Seyumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Did EK ever consider adding radiators to their AIO Predator "upgrade & add-ons" lineup? Maybe even a version with and without the pump/res attached to it? The 360 version is kind of "meh" for a CPU & GPU and probably a no-go on a CPU & 2x GPU (which is really what I want to do). The only solution in order to not turn this into a custom loop and keep the "AIO" benefits I'm looking for is to buy a 2nd 360 kit. This would be kind of silly having a 2nd CPU block dangling in the air (and not cooling anything obviously) and also a waste of money. It's being done with the GPU blocks I'm really surprised you aren't offering a 1x120mm, 2x120mm, or 3x1200mm radiator Predator AIO expansion.


Deja Vu here.

Looks like a non-watercooling company beat you at your own game. I know AIO's are new to EK and it really isn't their specialty but this should have been you guys and not EVGA. They will get my business with a CPU AIO, 2x GPU AIOs, and 2x or 3x 360mm radiators instead of the EK predator line.


----------



## JiM963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Deja Vu here.
> 
> Looks like a non-watercooling company beat you at your own game. I know AIO's are new to EK and it really isn't their specialty but this should have been you guys and not EVGA. They will get my business with a CPU AIO, 2x GPU AIOs, and 2x or 3x 360mm radiators instead of the EK predator line.


Think I might be waiting for a little more info before getting one of those and maybe a review or two. Its not like EVGA have ever had any design problems..


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiM963*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Deja Vu here.
> 
> Looks like a non-watercooling company beat you at your own game. I know AIO's are new to EK and it really isn't their specialty but this should have been you guys and not EVGA. They will get my business with a CPU AIO, 2x GPU AIOs, and 2x or 3x 360mm radiators instead of the EK predator line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I might be waiting for a little more info before getting one of those and maybe a review or two. Its not like EVGA have ever had any design problems..
Click to expand...









It's not like EVGA has a track record with performance cooling either. Seriously guys WTH. We don't know what these things are made of other than the CPU Cooler being an Asetek unit. Everything else looks like it too may be of the Aseteck construction, which means I won't even give them my money because they DON'T manufacture GPU blocks and that means *mixed metals* if one adds them to a GPU that is not an EVGA branded unit.









I do like where they are going with their foray into AIO cooling, but yeah.









~Ceadder


----------



## xTesla1856

Can anyone kindly tell me what material the CPU block in the Predator 360 1.1 is made of (older 1.1 revision, transparent block)? I want to order an EK prefilled block for my new Titan X, but I don't want to make the wrong choice between nickel and acetal. Thanks guys


----------



## A7ibaba

Hi guys
I have a question. I bought EK Predator 240 *V.1.1* without QDC last year in march from my friend.Unpacked and brand new. Do i need to send it to EKWB for RMA,because i just saw that they released version 1.1D.
Atm,its not leaking,but now i'm little afraid.

IMG_0615.jpg 1848k .jpg file


IMG_0617.jpg 1444k .jpg file


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Can anyone kindly tell me what material the CPU block in the Predator 360 1.1 is made of (older 1.1 revision, transparent block)? I want to order an EK prefilled block for my new Titan X, but I don't want to make the wrong choice between nickel and acetal. Thanks guys


They are copper + acetal. There is no problem in using a nickel GPU cooler in the loop!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Can anyone kindly tell me what material the CPU block in the Predator 360 1.1 is made of (older 1.1 revision, transparent block)? I want to order an EK prefilled block for my new Titan X, but I don't want to make the wrong choice between nickel and acetal. Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are copper + acetal. There is no problem in using a nickel GPU cooler in the loop!
Click to expand...

Copper with Plexi so far as I can tell. But it could be a clear acetal I guess.









~Ceadder


----------



## RJacobs28

My mate and I ordered EK Predator 240's (1.1D) and they BOTH arrived leaking everywhere. Faulty CPU block.


----------



## boredgunner

EK does seem to be in a rush to get rid of 1.1D. 1.1C and 1.1D are to be avoided at all costs I think.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> EK does seem to be in a rush to get rid of 1.1D. 1.1C and 1.1D are to be avoided at all costs I think.


maybe in isolated cases... mine is working well as of 2 weeks ago...


----------



## antonyfrn

Contacted EK the other day as I'm a little worried about my Rev 1.1 Pred 360, due to slushing sound and what is the difference in the 1.1D there tech support advised me not to by a predator but a full DIY kit.


----------



## Jyve

Both my 1.0 and 1.1 made the swooshing sound when put under load. I've come not to worry about it. I can only assume there's some trapped air somewhere that gets moved around when the pump ramps up. When re-expand my loop I'll rewire the pump to run 100%.


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Both my 1.0 and 1.1 made the swooshing sound when put under load. I've come not to worry about it. I can only assume there's some trapped air somewhere that gets moved around when the pump ramps up. When re-expand my loop I'll rewire the pump to run 100%.


Mine does too. I did top off the internal res though. Let's see if it will continue after switching external resorvoir.


----------



## Steamroller83

It is fairly normal for almost every water cooling loop to hear water gushing when the pump jumps at full speed.


----------



## A7ibaba

Mine is not making any noises. I have Predator 240 1.1 version 26.1.2016 is manufacture day.


----------



## DocWatsonITA

Had to send back my predator 360 (1.1), luckily it was leaking from the fitting that comes out of the pump so no other component was damaged.


----------



## A7ibaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocWatsonITA*
> 
> Had to send back my predator 360 (1.1), luckily it was leaking from the fitting that comes out of the pump so no other component was damaged.


Oh,man. Every time i read someone RMA v.1.1 because of leak i got bumps.Mine is working good atm,but i really don't trust it anymore. I contacted EK and they said i can replace it,but reading that v1.1D also have a problem i'm thinking to wait for new revision or to sell it and get corsair h100i. Im not really sure what to do.


----------



## DocWatsonITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7ibaba*
> 
> Oh,man. Every time i read someone RMA v.1.1 because of leak i got bumps.Mine is working good atm,but i really don't trust it anymore. I contacted EK and they said i can replace it,but reading that v1.1D also have a problem i'm thinking to wait for new revision or to sell it and get corsair h100i. Im not really sure what to do.


If it's running ok, I'd personally wait until they release a new revision since 1.1d seems to have problems


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Both my 1.0 and 1.1 made the swooshing sound when put under load. I've come not to worry about it. I can only assume there's some trapped air somewhere that gets moved around when the pump ramps up. When re-expand my loop I'll rewire the pump to run 100%.


That swooshing sound usually means you have air in the system. Need to open it up and check the fluid level.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> That swooshing sound usually means you have air in the system. Need to open it up and check the fluid level.


We'll there may be air trapped but the levels aren't low as I have an xres 100 that's full. Levels drop a bit when put under load too.

I'll know better when I eventually add my other rad.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> 
> Mine does too. I did top off the internal res though. Let's see if it will continue after switching external resorvoir.


As I posted before I do have an external res and still get the swooshing. I'm sure it's like steamroller says, once the pump ramps up its natural for some swooshing.


----------



## fahmicious

Hey guys, do you know if it's possible to RMA and upgrade (pay the difference of course) to one of their pre built kits (either 360 performance or extreme)? Reading on all these predator issues makes me worry, and mine proved to be a faulty one too


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahmicious*
> 
> Hey guys, do you know if it's possible to RMA and upgrade (pay the difference of course) to one of their pre built kits (either 360 performance or extreme)? Reading on all these predator issues makes me worry, and mine proved to be a faulty one too


Just contact them through their page and ask no? Let us know what they say.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahmicious*
> 
> Hey guys, do you know if it's possible to RMA and upgrade (pay the difference of course) to one of their pre built kits (either 360 performance or extreme)? Reading on all these predator issues makes me worry, and mine proved to be a faulty one too


I don't expect they would unless maybe if your predator was leaking but absolutely let us know what they say if you ask. This would be something I'd be interested in.


----------



## fahmicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I don't expect they would unless maybe if your predator was leaking but absolutely let us know what they say if you ask. This would be something I'd be interested in.


Yes, CPU block is leaking after 30 mins of leak test. The rma was approved this morning, and I just asked them about the upgrade. I'll let you guys know though.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahmicious*
> 
> Yes, CPU block is leaking after 30 mins of leak test. The rma was approved this morning, and I just asked them about the upgrade. I'll let you guys know though.


It's a bummer yours is leaking but that would be awesome if they let you do that. Unfortunately for me mine is performing well so I'm sure I'm out of luck.


----------



## braddyjr

Hi guys, I currently have a 240 predator, when I received it, I had a little leak, but I had to tighten each one of the screws and that solved the problem. However, I thought about upgrading: If you had the possibility to choose, which would be the indicated one? The Predator 280? Or the 360? Which of the 2 pumps is the best choice when it comes to expanding the system?


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braddyjr*
> 
> Hi guys, I currently have a 240 predator, when I received it, I had a little leak, but I had to tighten each one of the screws and that solved the problem. However, I thought about upgrading: If you had the possibility to choose, which would be the indicated one? The Predator 280? Or the 360? Which of the 2 pumps is the best choice when it comes to expanding the system?


Depends on what you want to cool with it. An 280 can handle 250W GPU and 95W CPU. But I'd pick 360 for 250W+ GPUs with 140W CPUs.

For instance a 980Ti or Titan X with 5930k or 6850k needs a 360.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> 
> Depends on what you want to cool with it. An 280 can handle 250W GPU and 95W CPU. But I'd pick 360 for 250W+ GPUs with 140W CPUs.
> 
> For instance a 980Ti or Titan X with 5930k or 6850k needs a 360.


That's not true even a little bit. It doesn't NEED a 360. Sure the more surface area the better but I wish people would stop spreading false information.

For the 12th time. I'm cooling a 4690k @ 4.5 @ 1.25v AND a 980ti @ 1500mhz with a single predator 240.

Do I get record breaking temps? Hell no. Playing the division (pretty cpu stressful game) the gpu is low mid 50s and cpu is low mid 60s. Would another/bigger radiator do better, sure, but these temps are just fine and are no where near any dangerous levels.


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> That's not true even a little bit. It doesn't NEED a 360. Sure the more surface area the better but I wish people would stop spreading false information.
> 
> For the 12th time. I'm cooling a 4690k @ 4.5 @ 1.25v AND a 980ti @ 1500mhz with a single predator 240.
> 
> Do I get record breaking temps? Hell no. Playing the division (pretty cpu stressful game) the gpu is low mid 50s and cpu is low mid 60s. Would another/bigger radiator do better, sure, but these temps are just fine and are no where near any dangerous levels.


Be sure you read my post clearly. The scenario I described does not match yours. Do you know your CPU's TDP? You have a 88W CPU and you are using it with a relatively low voltage. Of course you don't need a 360. You are well within the designed specs of 240:

Taken for Predator 240's product page:
Quote:


> Nominal cooling performance (fans @ 1850rpm):
> ΔT=10K: ~287W
> ΔT=15K: ~430W


As you can see a 240 can dissipate between 287W and 430W heat.

A 360 is required when you run an overclocked 140W CPU with a 250W + GPU. Such as I decribed in my previous post if you have read it properly.

And this is overclock.net, The standard here is not about being contend with what keeps your hardware *scarcely below* thresholds/limits, but is about overkill, pushing the boundaries and extracting every little bit of cooling performance out of things.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> 
> Be sure you read my post clearly. The scenario I described does not match yours. Do you know your CPU's TDP? You have a 88W CPU and you are using it with a relatively low voltage. Of course you don't need a 360. You are well within the designed specs of 240:
> 
> Taken for Predator 240's product page:
> As you can see a 240 can dissipate between 287W and 430W heat.
> 
> A 360 is required when you run an overclocked 140W CPU with a 250W + GPU. Such as I decribed in my previous post if you have read it properly.
> 
> And this is overclock.net, The standard here is not about being contend with what keeps your hardware *scarcely below* thresholds/limits, but is about overkill, pushing the boundaries and extracting every little bit of cooling performance out of things.


I'll give you the tdp but 1.25v for a haswell is approaching the max you'd want to push on it and to say 60s is 'scarcely below the threshold and limits' now that's just ridiculous.


----------



## DocWatsonITA

I've just noticed that all predators are out of stock on EK webshop. New revision incoming?


----------



## RJacobs28

They're currently revising the revised revision.


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> They're currently revising the revised revision.


Didn't someone from ek said they were making improvements on them, however the revision would stay at 1.1D?

They better have sent me one of those improved ones as I'm getting my RMA tomorrow.


----------



## DocWatsonITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> Didn't someone from ek said they were making improvements on them, however the revision would stay at 1.1D?
> 
> They better have sent me one of those improved ones as I'm getting my RMA tomorrow.


Can you post some feedback when you get the unit? Thanks!


----------



## broncogr

The ones currently being delivered are 1,1D revision but with an acetal top on the cpu waterblock.
The issue with latest batch of 1,1d was the plexi cpu waterblock top


----------



## beerybonce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonyfrn*
> 
> Contacted EK the other day as I'm a little worried about my Rev 1.1 Pred 360, due to slushing sound and what is the difference in the 1.1D there tech support advised me not to by a predator but a full DIY kit.


Would you mind telling us exactly why they advised against the Predator. Was it your intended use case or something else?


----------



## SorcererTim

I am not sure it is safe to say I am in the clear, but I have been using my Rev. 1.1D with the acetal block for almost a month and it has performed quite well with no leaks, knock on wood. It has the QDCs and the max temp on my Pascal Titan X is 51C with the max CPU (4.5Ghz 1.3v 5820K) temp around 74C. I think I could lower the CPU temp if I remount it, but I am ok with the temps so will probably leave it be.


----------



## WhiteLabel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> The ones currently being delivered are 1,1D revision but with an acetal top on the cpu waterblock.
> The issue with latest batch of 1,1d was the plexi cpu waterblock top


Exactly. same info i got from them and RMA department told no new revision right now is planned.


----------



## Elotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> The ones currently being delivered are 1,1D revision but with an acetal top on the cpu waterblock.
> The issue with latest batch of 1,1d was the plexi cpu waterblock top


acetal top from the supremacy Evo


----------



## antonyfrn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beerybonce*
> 
> Would you mind telling us exactly why they advised against the Predator. Was it your intended use case or something else?


Here is exactly what I asked them.
Quote:


> What is the difference with the 1.1 version of the Pred360 and the 1.1D I've had the 1.1 since the recall last year. little bit worried as I have seen post of people having these units leak.
> 
> I have noticed that I get a sloshing sound at time, also that the tubing seems a little short for a 900D case which I have brought up in the past and got told there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elotter*
> 
> acetal top from the supremacy Evo


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocWatsonITA*
> 
> Can you post some feedback when you get the unit? Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> The ones currently being delivered are 1,1D revision but with an acetal top on the cpu waterblock.
> The issue with latest batch of 1,1d was the plexi cpu waterblock top


Well, got my RMA today. It's indeed still 1.1D, but with some tweaks. The pump reservoir outlet is metal, the cpu block top is a Supremacy EVO, and is acetal.

Honestly, I don't know if they just threw in the top, or is it really an EVO instead of a MX. I'm suspicious they are really EVO's, as my cpu temps are waaayy better than before (and I have seen other people reporting this with these rma's). Maybe that's the reason they are all out of stock? Maybe they don't have MX's in stock to sell, so they are throwing in EVO's in for RMA's in the meantime? I will ask EK.

I had a little bit of wooshing sound (I guess some air got in with the QD as I have a prefilled gtx 1080 waterblock, but after running the pump at 80% for a while, it went away). So far so good, no leaks. But, KNOCK ON WOOD. My previous 1.1 (no letter) didn't start leaking up until a month in. So I will keep you guys updated in the future if I see anything "wet"







.

I'm attaching a pic of the EVO. And believe me, my PC isn't filthy, dunno why the flash reflected that way lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

White reflects light. That's why.









~Ceadder


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> White reflects light. That's why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Aaahh that makes sense.


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahmicious*
> 
> Yes, CPU block is leaking after 30 mins of leak test. The rma was approved this morning, and I just asked them about the upgrade. I'll let you guys know though.


Any news? Did they let you upgrade to their pre built kits?


----------



## fahmicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> Any news? Did they let you upgrade to their pre built kits?


Unfortunately not. I went ahead and proceed with the exchange. Totally understand why they don't allow it. Still happy with the customer service provided.


----------



## maslows

Just a little refresher, been 3 months, and my predator 360 with hardline tubine has been going strong no leaks or issues.
Also, i have since then connected the 6 fans to a hub, even though my mobo has 8 fan headers, it just looks atrocious,
I wish they were right angle or even inverted, ALL the headers.
I am not even going to lie, i am waiting until tax time to get a video card and *********** supply.
Leaning towards:

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=6060#kf
or
http://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6299-KR


----------



## Elotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maslows*
> 
> Just a little refresher, been 3 months, and my predator 360 with hardline tubine has been going strong no leaks or issues.
> Also, i have since then connected the 6 fans to a hub, even though my mobo has 8 fan headers, it just looks atrocious,
> I wish they were right angle or even inverted, ALL the headers.
> I am not even going to lie, i am waiting until tax time to get a video card and *********** supply.
> Leaning towards:
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=6060#kf
> or
> http://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6299-KR


http://www.galax.com/en/graphics-card/hof/galax-geforcer-gtx-1080-hof.html

why not that one to match everything else?


----------



## JPDueholm

This. This is EXACTLY what i would like EK to do.

(when they have fixed the QC issues with the Predator)

Let us choose the radiator size and preinstalled fans, prefill it with coolant, premount tubing and quick connects!









Easy expasion to the Predator, I would buy this straight away.









Do it do it do it!


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPDueholm*


Sorry but what issue? I'm not following the Predator topic anymore since i have one with 0 problem


----------



## JPDueholm

I just read the last 10 pages.. Sounds like people are having some issues, and EK is improving the Predator (hence its out of stock).

Customer support seems great though!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPDueholm*
> 
> 
> 
> This. This is EXACTLY what i would like EK to do.
> 
> (when they have fixed the QC issues with the Predator)
> 
> Let us choose the radiator size and preinstalled fans, prefill it with coolant, premount tubing and quick connects!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy expasion to the Predator, I would buy this straight away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do it do it do it!


i think part of the reason EK doesn't do this is the more QDCs you add the more coolant flow is restricted. So say two GPUs, a CPU and a rad, bad flow issues.







Or even one GPU and a rad, could be some issues with coolant flow.


----------



## Steamroller83

Do remember who was brave enough to try something like this a year ago.








I'm sure EK will come with an adequate fix.


----------



## jamexman

El replied, indeed they're only using the top of the supremacy Evo acetal, it's not the whole block. I guess it was wishful thinking lol. I wonder why? The MX has also an acetal top... I guess the Evo ones seems more sturdy.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> El replied, indeed they're only using the top of the supremacy Evo acetal, it's not the whole block. I guess it was wishful thinking lol. I wonder why? The MX has also an acetal top... I guess the Evo ones seems more sturdy.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I thought functionally the MX and EVO shared nearly identical cooling plates, save for the differences in included inserts available.

Did they start including the SPC-60 pump in the new RMAs instead of the old DDC 6w? I believe the SPC has slightly better flow rates at sub 50% PWM speeds, which might account for the better temperatures. (since the MX and EVO blocks are blocks that scale fairly well with flow rate)


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> El replied, indeed they're only using the top of the supremacy Evo acetal, it's not the whole block. I guess it was wishful thinking lol. I wonder why? The MX has also an acetal top... I guess the Evo ones seems more sturdy.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I thought functionally the MX and EVO shared nearly identical cooling plates, save for the differences in included inserts available.
> 
> Did they start including the SPC-60 pump in the new RMAs instead of the old DDC 6w? I believe the SPC has slightly better flow rates at sub 50% PWM speeds, which might account for the better temperatures. (since the MX and EVO blocks are blocks that scale fairly well with flow rate)
Click to expand...

If you tell me how to tell one pump from another I'll look. I just got my RMA yesterday.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> If you tell me how to tell one pump from another I'll look. I just got my RMA yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Here's how the 1.1 revision of the 360 pump looks like: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/650x/040ec09b1e35df139433887a97daa66f/e/k/ek-predator_360_pump-res_top_800.jpg

And here's how the 280 (which is confirmed to use the SPC upon launch) looks: https://www.ekwb.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/EK-XLC-Predator-280-incl.-QDC_side.jpg

I'm not sure how much of the pump top is different due to the extra rad width of the 280 vs the 360, but this is about the only real point of visual comparison I can find.


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> If you tell me how to tell one pump from another I'll look. I just got my RMA yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how the 1.1 revision of the 360 pump looks like: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/650x/040ec09b1e35df139433887a97daa66f/e/k/ek-predator_360_pump-res_top_800.jpg
> 
> And here's how the 280 (which is confirmed to use the SPC upon launch) looks: https://www.ekwb.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/EK-XLC-Predator-280-incl.-QDC_side.jpg
> 
> I'm not sure how much of the pump top is different due to the extra rad width of the 280 vs the 360, but this is about the only real point of visual comparison I can find.
Click to expand...

Looks like the first pic. I've never seen them using a SPC on the 360. I have a 360.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> Looks like the first pic. I've never seen them using a SPC on the 360. I have a 360.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I've got a 360 too, one of the original 1.1 versions.

Shame, I was hoping that EK would eventually update the 240/360 with the SPC pump. Maybe the housing just isn't wide enough on the radiator to support it.


----------



## DocWatsonITA

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/aio/ek-mlc

So what's this?


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocWatsonITA*
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/aio/ek-mlc
> 
> So what's this?


Very interesting, I wonder if it's a replacement for the Predator series altogether?


----------



## DocWatsonITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Very interesting, I wonder if it's a replacement for the Predator series altogether?


It seems that the predator is no longer listed on ek webshop


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocWatsonITA*
> 
> It seems that the predator is no longer listed on ek webshop


Yep all the Predators have been removed from the site. Maybe they are cutting their losses and moving on to something new.


----------



## Dschijn

EK marked them as "End of life"


----------



## xTesla1856

RIP Predator line. Wish they just hurried up and announced it already. As a current owner wanting to order a prefilled block, i feel a bit cheated. WIll EK do a "step-up" like program?


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> EK marked them as "End of life"


Nuoooo, what should happen if my Predator brokes?


----------



## Dschijn

EK already announced the successor: prefilled rad/pump combinations.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesimas*
> 
> Nuoooo, what should happen if my Predator brokes?


We will have the Predator v1.1E. So if your Predator broke, we will have you covered don't worry.


----------



## A7ibaba

Damn,thats tough luck.


----------



## alphadecay

So hang on, is this new MLC going to be pump/radiator prefill combinations with included quick disconnects?

Am I right in saying that the inclusion of multiple pumps on each radiator would outweigh the reduction in coolant flow from the quick connects?


----------



## JPDueholm

I was thinking the same. Just add the pump to each quick connect radiator!


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> We will have the Predator v1.1E. So if your Predator broke, we will have you covered don't worry.


Good to know always if i don't switch to the new MLC


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> We will have the Predator v1.1E. So if your Predator broke, we will have you covered don't worry.


Is that just a joke, or are you really coming up with a 1.1E revision? I just got my rma yesterday (1.1D) and now you are coming up with E?


----------



## Ceadderman

It's too bad Predator is EOL, but it's understandable after the cost of RMA returns have piled up. Good concept, good execution, poor manufacting at times but great cooling results. It's too bad that there were so many problems, but its a good learning experience for a small business as successful as EK.









~Ceadder


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> Is that just a joke, or are you really coming up with a 1.1E revision? I just got my rma yesterday (1.1D) and now you are coming up with E?


That's what i've been told. I will ask more infos and let you know.....I rarely do jokes to the customers


----------



## TheGovernment

Any idea if these will be comparable with the current pre-fulled GPU blocks?


----------



## RJacobs28

Akira, can I send you the DOA MX Block that came with my Predator 1.1D in exchange for some Vardars?


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> It'but great cooling results.


Yeah i doubt i can find something that keep my cpu at 19/21° at idle







other than a custom loop


----------



## airisom2

So, you mean to tell me the 140 and 280 are being discontinued after a little over 3 months of being released? Hopefully there is some type of step up program for current predator owners to get the upcoming MLC series.

Edit: EK is definitely heading in the right direction, though. Offering pump/rad units separately, along with pre-filled blocks will allow for much better case compatibility and allow the buyer to suit their custom wc'ing needs. A lot of people have been asking for that, and EK listened.


----------



## xTesla1856

Time for a custom loop methinks


----------



## JiM963

Will be interesting to see what they come out with in the spring, would be great to get a confirmation on the QDC's they will use. Kinda hope its the same as the current predators.


----------



## smithydan

I was hoping they did this long time ago, especially when I saw they made a 120mm predator for a MSI video card.


----------



## levibaker88

For some of the people with the wooshing sound, best technique I found to get that air out is to have the waterblock at the highest point (obviously outside the case) and kind of rotate it so the air goes through the block and to the outlet side. Whilst holding everything in that position turn the Predator on to push the air into the res, it will difficult to tell with the black ZMT but there is more air in there than what you think.


----------



## delVhar

I've just joined to get some advice.

My Predator 360 1.1c started leaking yesterday, and when I pulled it out there are clearly visible cracks in the waterblock, and fluid drips out even when its not pumping.
Annoyingly this one was a replacement to an earlier revision which leaked at the rad seals









The fluid was pooling on my GPU (Asus GTX 980 Strix), and I can see some got in between the backplate and PCB, so I'm thinking the chance of it being damaged is pretty high (I've not tried powering it again yet)
Not much fluid reached the motherboard, and the PC shutdown quickly due to overheating, so I'm hopeful mobo/CPU are ok, haven't been able to confirm as I don't have a spare cooler (planning on buying a cheap air cooler as a backup)

I bought from an authorised reseller (PC Case Gear in Australia), and I intend to contact them for a warranty claim.
My questions are as follows:

1. Assuming the GPU is dead, what are my chances of getting it replaced? I understand that the retailer are unlikely to do it, but what can EK do for me? Will I need to RMA directly through EK to get a GPU replacement?

2. If possible, should I risk a replacement Predator? I see on this thread people have also seen leaks with the 1.1d, and I'm not sure if anyone has seen the 1.1e, so can't be sure that I'd get one that won't leak again in a few months. I'm pretty gun-shy, especially after 2 failures (despite the fact that I love the cooler otherwise!).

Is there anything else I should be considering?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SorcererTim

I had a problem with two leaking Predators and one of them leaked coolant onto my Titan XP back plate and some of it leaked onto the PCB. I removed the back plate and the water block and after thoroughly drying it (heck I had a fan blowing on it for a couple of days) and using rubbing alcohol on all of the parts that had coolant on them, I remounted the water block and back plate and it has been running just fine ever since (knock on wood). I would try that if possible on the GPU. I also had some coolant on the MB and did the same thing (rubbing alcohol on the visible coolant and a fan blowing into the PC for a day) and have not had any trouble. EK said the coolant in the Predators has very low electrical conductivity and drying components thoroughly often resolves the problems. Definitely reach out to them. They took great care of me and I have heard of them making allowances for components damaged by their leaks. I would wait if possible for their next gen of AIOs rather than try your luck with another Predator unless that is your only option. They have something on their website about new coolers in March. Best of luck.


----------



## fahmicious

Received my RMA exchange unit. To my surprise, its Rev 1.1E. Running some tests and will share feedback soon.


----------



## JJBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahmicious*
> 
> Received my RMA exchange unit. To my surprise, its Rev 1.1E. Running some tests and will share feedback soon.


LoL

last I talked to them about my RMA they said they only had 1.1D and no further revisions underway. I've held off on the RMA as I'm moving anyways...

funny though 2 weeks later people are getting 1.1Es....

Maybe I'll get a 1.1G by the time I RMA it from my new place


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahmicious*
> 
> Received my RMA exchange unit. To my surprise, its Rev 1.1E. Running some tests and will share feedback soon.


Can you please post some pictures of the pump and reservoir? Want to compare. Thanks.


----------



## Honkalot

I might have a string of bad luck.

The computer I built was my first using watercooling so I went with a Predator 240 since it was an AIO from a well reputed company and I thought it would minimize hassle.

First one leaked from the pump fitting, but I was able to fix that. Same one after 3-4 days use started slowly leaking from the cpu block. I couldn't see exactly where but it was either from a corner where the coldplate meets the transparent plastic or from one of the top screws at that same corner.

Got an RMA which arrived early december, but I have since then not had time to touch it.

While doing the fan reverse swapping now though I noticed what looks like cracks inside the transparent plastic of the CPU block. They're around every set of corner screws. They are only visible through their refractions, but looks a lot like if you had a clear icecube and it cracked somewhere inside. It proved really difficult to take a photo of but I tried my best here:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/qh45fi9bqbvnor1/IMG_5739.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ij7un9v5f8k1dic/IMG_5741.JPG?dl=0

It's projecting out from the threads of the screws inside from what I can tell. None of them seem to reach the outward facing surface of the transparent plastic.

I saw someone here mention the CPU blocks of the 1.1D revision - this one is 1.1D. Was it this CPU block thing they were referring to maybe?

Could this type of thing be "benign"? Like is it worth doing a 24h leak test now, or should I just RMA it? I would hate the uncertainty of not knowing if I have a ticking bomb in the computer. I caught the previous CPU block leak at the right time, but had the leak been faster that time I would have fried my brand new 1070.


----------



## delVhar

That sounds really similar to the cracks on my 1.1c waterblock. Intersting as I thought the 1.1d was supposed to come with a different block entirely?

Picture of the cracks on mine attached for reference, at this point it leaks even when completely turned off and removed from the PC.


----------



## Jyve

The new revisions don't cone with a different block but cone with a different block top. They're supposedly using the evo tops on mx blocks.

I'm really sorry to hear about everyone having issues. That really sucks. Seems the only thing ek has going for then now is their stellar CS.

Even though mine isn't showing any signs of leaking, since it's tax return time I think I'll be converting over to a custom loop start to finish. EKs CS amd how they're handling this has kept me as a customer though. The gear I'll be getting will be primarily EK.

I'll have a predator 240 rad/pump/res I'll be unloading around then. I'll be keeping the cpu block though. No leaking 1.1 version.


----------



## Honkalot

@delVhar whoa that looks like a big crack! Mine aren't that large but I could totally see them expanding with temps and pressure.

Yeah the Predator line seems to be having a lot of common issues but the CS has been really great I must say. First RMA impressed me a lot, they even let me keep the backplate and stuff so I didn't have to unmount that stuff.

Just got confirmation about my trouble from CS now, they said don't even bother testing it it will leak. They'll do RMA and informed me that the replacement will have an all black top that can't crack. Probably the EVO top mentioned above - so I am guessing the replacement will be a 1.1E then.

So yeah still really satisfied with the CS.


----------



## mcdermots1

Stuck in the middle now.

Had a 360 leak before Christmas, and ended up getting a refund as opposed to a replacement (which is what I was after......supplier was trying to pull a fast one at first in order to get out of liability), as it appeared to coincide with the Predators being pulled from stock.
Problem is I was running a QDC with a Titan block (currently using a backup 240 to run the PC but it's not really up to it), so not sure where that leaves me now if this replacement range is coming in.

Will the QDCs still be used ? Will my GPU block be compatible with whatever modules appear ?
Can't say I'd be too happy about having to shell out for another block.


----------



## FoamyV

Hi guys, sad i didn't check the forums before buying, have a question for you. Back in November i bought a 360 predator from one of the local retailers (eastern europe) in hopes of having it on a new Ryzen build. Looking over some of the posts around here the situation seems pretty grim.

As for the question, are all the aio's leaking after a time regardless of the version? ( mine seems 1.1 no letter, with something like 011216 code which probably means built in jan 2016, i'll check when i get home)

I can't return it since it's way past the return period and want to know if bought myself a 200+ euros paperweight. Any recommendations?


----------



## A7ibaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hi guys, sad i didn't check the forums before buying, have a question for you. Back in November i bought a 360 predator from one of the local retailers (eastern europe) in hopes of having it on a new Ryzen build. Looking over some of the posts around here the situation seems pretty grim.
> 
> As for the question, are all the aio's leaking after a time regardless of the version? ( mine seems 1.1 no letter, with something like 011216 code which probably means built in jan 2016, i'll check when i get home)
> 
> I can't return it since it's way past the return period and want to know if bought myself a 200+ euros paperweight. Any recommendations?


You can.I spoke with RMA support.They have 2 years warranty on all their products.
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/terms-conditions-sale/


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7ibaba*
> 
> You can.I spoke with RMA support.They have 2 years warranty on all their products.
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/terms-conditions-sale/


Thank you but I don't think they handle RMA in my country ( Romania) so the only option would've been the retailer which i think won't do anything until it breaks.


----------



## WhiteLabel

finally got my RMA unit today.. Rad in the bag was all wet.. hope its just condensate cause of cold weather.. will see tomorrow.. but found a new surprise from whoever build this premium product..



any comments? you think unit is damaged cause of how that screw sits in there?


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahmicious*
> 
> Received my RMA exchange unit. To my surprise, its Rev 1.1E. Running some tests and will share feedback soon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Can you please post some pictures of the pump and reservoir? Want to compare. Thanks.


Yeah, that would be nice. Akira, were you able to know what are the changes. It sucks I just got my 1.1D 360 replacement a few days ago...


----------



## FoamyV

Are all the versions so far prone to leaking or is it just luck of the draw after v1.1?


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Are all the versions so far prone to leaking or is it just luck of the draw after v1.1?


From what I've seen, most of the later 1.1s from the pump extension, then the 1.1c/d from anywhere at the block to the reservoir.

My 1.1 360 has been running for 8 months now without an issue.


----------



## Jyve

Yeah. You can't say ALL of them leak. My original 1.0 didn't and neither does my recall replacement 1.1.


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> My 1.1 360 has been running for 8 months now without an issue.


Crossing fingers mine is running for 7 months now and almost zero issue, no leaking but sometime, very rare, the pump doesn't start at startup and i have to restart the pc


----------



## FoamyV

Thanks guys, welp, i have an old 9370 lying around, might as well install it on that kit with an adapter and see how it works out until ryzen appears. Is the aio hard to setup/interchange between systems?


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesimas*
> 
> Crossing fingers mine is running for 7 months now and almost zero issue, no leaking but sometime, very rare, the pump doesn't start at startup and i have to restart the pc


I recently had that issue, and I found that switching the pump back to the PWM splitter ensured the pump would always power on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Yeah. You can't say ALL of them leak. My original 1.0 didn't and neither does my recall replacement 1.1.


To expand on that, this 360 1.1 has never been expanded, there's no GPU block attached through the QDC, and the only time the QDC has been opened is just upon unboxing as a cursory look.

As far as I'm concerned, it's basically been running as a stock, out of the box unit. No signs of issues at all.


----------



## Jexxvexx

I have a question im getting the thermaltake The Tower 900, will the xlc 360 reach the cpu on my board? And how long is the hoses on the 360?


----------



## maslows

Already planning on finishing the while theme with a Seasonic Snow Silent PSU
With the Galax HOF 1070 or 1080 still on the fence (its 330 mm, so i hope on the last expansion slot it will clear the Rad)
mounting directly to mobo is 305mm max i believe. if it wont work, i may get the EXOC Sniper series Galax has to offer


----------



## maslows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elotter*
> 
> http://www.galax.com/en/graphics-card/hof/galax-geforcer-gtx-1080-hof.html
> 
> why not that one to match everything else?


Already planning on finishing the while theme with a Seasonic Snow Silent PSU
With the Galax HOF 1070 or 1080 still on the fence (its 330 mm, so i hope on the last expansion slot it will clear the Rad)
mounting directly to mobo is 305mm max i believe. if it wont work, i may get the EXOC Sniper series Galax has to offer


----------



## WhiteLabel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> LoL
> 
> last I talked to them about my RMA they said they only had 1.1D and no further revisions underway. I've held off on the RMA as I'm moving anyways...
> 
> funny though 2 weeks later people are getting 1.1Es....
> 
> Maybe I'll get a 1.1G by the time I RMA it from my new place


got answer on that from RMA team. they told that 1.1E is the same as recent releases of 1.1D as i told in my previous posts, they told they are making some tweaks and improvements without changing revision.. so QC 050117 (got it as replacement yesterday) is labeled as 1.1D but its the same as 1.1E (they just decided to update revision number after tweaks they made)


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Can Predator 280 fit in any mATX case (Define Mini C, Enthoo Evolv, ....) ?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Can Predator 280 fit in any mATX case (Define Mini C, Enthoo Evolv, ....) ?


Should fit in the top of a fractal design arc mini.


----------



## delVhar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delVhar*
> 
> I've just joined to get some advice.
> 
> My Predator 360 1.1c started leaking yesterday, and when I pulled it out there are clearly visible cracks in the waterblock, and fluid drips out even when its not pumping.
> Annoyingly this one was a replacement to an earlier revision which leaked at the rad seals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNIP


An update on my issues.
I bought an air cooler so I could test my components, and the news isn't great. Initially everything powered on ok, but the line out audio was not working correctly (USB headphones still worked)
I did some minor stress testing with OCCT, and everything looked fine, but when I tried to play a game as another test, the GPU crashed hard after about 5 minutes, and will no longer power on.

My support ticket to EK advised I should attempt to RMA through them, so I've put that in now, asking what they can offer me with regards to the damaged hardware.
I'm hopeful we can come to some kind of arrangement, I will update once I know more.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> From what I've seen, most of the later 1.1s from the pump extension, then the 1.1c/d from anywhere at the block to the reservoir.
> 
> My 1.1 360 has been running for 8 months now without an issue.


Thanks, what QC is your version? ( day/month/year)


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Thanks, what QC is your version? ( day/month/year)


March 25, 2016.

Config is front mount on a Define S, push fans as intake. Everything is wired to the fan splitter. No GPU block, haven't opened the unit at all (even to top off coolant, though I was thinking of just double checking it later), and the only time the QDC has been opened was when I first installed it, and only just to check if it worked properly.


----------



## boltlock

I had a Predator 360 in my rig which leaked and ruined two Titan X's (m).This was in October, still waiting for a refund nearly three months later. I'll not be using EK parts ever again after this fiasco.

And to top it off, they've even stopped responding to my webnotes.


----------



## RJacobs28

Is this a leak forming or nothing to be concerned about?


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Is this a leak forming or nothing to be concerned about?


If that's water, it's leaking for sure. And good thing you caught it now!


----------



## RJacobs28

Great. Bought a predator 240 which arrived leaking. Swapped out the block for a new Supremacy EVO and that's leaking now too? Cheers EK. Don't feel comfortable with your gear sitting above my GTX 1080s.


----------



## JiM963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Great. Bought a predator 240 which arrived leaking. Swapped out the block for a new Supremacy EVO and that's leaking now too? Cheers EK. Don't feel comfortable with your gear sitting above my GTX 1080s.


You bought a new Supremacy EVO block? where is it leaking? I'm baffled by all the issues with the blocks on predator units as I was under the impression the retail blocks (bought for custom loops) had a great reputation?


----------



## RJacobs28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiM963*
> 
> You bought a new Supremacy EVO block? where is it leaking? I'm baffled by all the issues with the blocks on predator units as I was under the impression the retail blocks (bought for custom loops) had a great reputation?


Check a couple of posts back - I added an image.


----------



## boltlock

Here's what mine looked like.


----------



## delVhar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boltlock*
> 
> Here's what mine looked like.


Which version is this one?

My replacement is on the way now...still not 100% sure I'm game to install it in my machine though.

Has anyone had any problems so far with the 1.1e?


----------



## boltlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delVhar*
> 
> Which version is this one?
> 
> My replacement is on the way now...still not 100% sure I'm game to install it in my machine though.
> 
> Has anyone had any problems so far with the 1.1e?


It was the 1.1 version. Not sure of the build date or anything but it was purchased October 2016.


----------



## Ceadderman

Just completed rebuild of the Client's 240 Predator. I had it drying after tearing it down and had sort of forgotten how I tore it down. Took a bit to find the schematics but did and put everything back together and included the nickel base from a Supremacy EVO on the MX block. I really enjoyed the experience tbh. But I have to say if this leaks again I will have to decide on another option. I have it sitting filled and completed to ensure if there is a leak that it won't be on his new gear. Soon as I get back to it I will hook it up to a PSU and leaktest it out of system til I am satisfied it won't be a problem to reinstall it in his system. Luckily I have a CM Hyper 212+ sitting on a shelf should we decide to forgo the Predator. I got some coolant on the fins during the refill so I want to make sure the fittings aren't leaking.









~Ceadder


----------



## flea22

My retailer gave me a full refund for my leaking predator, so i used that money for a custom loop, my first and it was fun. Not willing to risk another predator.


----------



## SuperHeights

They killed the Predator AIO line up. End of life

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xlc-predator-240

and something is going to replace it

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/aio/ek-mlc

codename : MLC


----------



## levibaker88

How do you find the revision on the 360?

I had my R1.0 swapped for a R1.1 during the early stages of the recall and haven't had an issue (leaks etc), apart from the weak threaded plastics on the res.


----------



## Honkalot

They offer the revision for RMA only I believe, since they have stopped selling Predators.

I got my replacement for the 1.1D (which was a replacement for a 1.1C). Quick delivery since I opened the RMA last tuesday. The replacement that arrived is a 1.1E, it's supposed to feature some smaller fixes and there is also an all black EVO block instead of the MX on previous revisions.

Kind of think they assemble specifically for RMA since this one is manufactured on the same date as my RMA was approved.

Won't be starting leak testing until tomorrow but I got a good look at it now when doing the switch-around of the fans to push orientation - looks good so far at least!


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Honkalot*
> 
> They offer the revision for RMA only I believe, since they have stopped selling Predators.
> 
> I got my replacement for the 1.1D (which was a replacement for a 1.1C). Quick delivery since I opened the RMA last tuesday. The replacement that arrived is a 1.1E, it's supposed to feature some smaller fixes and there is also an all black EVO block instead of the MX on previous revisions.
> 
> Kind of think they assemble specifically for RMA since this one is manufactured on the same date as my RMA was approved.
> 
> Won't be starting leak testing until tomorrow but I got a good look at it now when doing the switch-around of the fans to push orientation - looks good so far at least!


It's not technically an evo block. Just the top has been replaced with an evo one as some of the mx tops were having leak problems.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well doo doo! 240 Predator leakage seems to continue. Haven't even put it to a PSU yet and the Paper towel it's sitting on is crusty from where the Radiator Inlet is at. I will see if I can tighten that up and if it solves the issue. Not going to freak out...

...yet.









~Ceadder


----------



## kaprza

Update to my situation:

I had a Rev 1.1C that started leaking after the waterblock cracked and started leaking.

Fortunately, EK was AMAZING about the situation. Here is what EKWB did that fully sets them apart from their competitors and why I will be glad to use them again and again:

1) They quickly responded to my claim and approved an RMA.
2) THEY immediately arranged for my Predator and damaged components to be picked up by a DHL Worldwide Express messenger and sent back to them. I didn't have to do anything but make sure everything was packed and ready to be picked up.
3) They let me know that they would try to cover the cost of damaged components and they kept me up to date every step of the way.
4) They immediately replaced my Predator and sent me a new one. This process took only 2 weeks (and it would have been shorter but my gear was held up at Slovenian customs) and my new Predator arrived in time before Christmas.
*5) They ended up fully compensating me for all my components that were damaged (~$1800)*

So all in all, even though the Predator has had some issues, I am still 100% behind EK products and EK as a company. I am now using my rebuilt computer, and what could have ended up being a total disaster just ended up being a minor inconvenience.

THANKS EK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Honkalot

@kaprza that sounds pretty great how well they handled your situation, that gives me some extra confidence in them.

I was a bit curious how you guys do leak testing.

I am leak testing the replacement now, I'll run it for 24h I figured, but it's just standing out in the open while running now. I ran out of time trying to mount it yesterday.

Should I run it for another 24h test after I mount it inside the computer? That was my original intention, since I figured during and after mounting there will be more strain pulling on the hoses and fittings etc.

I'm not really concerned about the time aspect of running another test, the concern is more that since it's an ITX case I don't think I'd be able to connect the fans after doing a test without unmounting the whole thing again and _then_ putting it back inside the case again. It's just a super cramped space with no margins.


----------



## NamelesONE

Jesus F*** C*** ... wow ... haven't been on this thread since I replaced my original 1.0 with the 1.1 rev : )) Its almost scary reading about all these issues ... I've changed the waterblock on my Predator 360 on day one with a EK-Supremacy EVO - Full Nickel version and its been cooling my i7 5930k @ 4.5Ghz (pretty high voltage - don't remember what exactly ; got a bad OCing CPU) ever since then ... No Leaks or any other problems and my PC is powered on pretty much 95% of the time with at most 15-20 days/year powered off ...

Q: are the issues only really happening with the MX blocks ? or are other parts with problems as well ? or is the initial 1.1 ver good ?


----------



## Honkalot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamelesONE*
> 
> Jesus F*** C*** ... wow ... haven't been on this thread since I replaced my original 1.0 with the 1.1 rev : )) Its almost scary reading about all these issues ... I've changed the waterblock on my Predator 360 on day one with a EK-Supremacy EVO - Full Nickel version and its been cooling my i7 5930k @ 4.5Ghz (pretty high voltage - don't remember what exactly ; got a bad OCing CPU) ever since then ... No Leaks or any other problems and my PC is powered on pretty much 95% of the time with at most 15-20 days/year powered off ...
> 
> Q: are the issues only really happening with the MX blocks ? or are other parts with problems as well ? or is the initial 1.1 ver good ?


First revisions of 1.1 seemed to often leak at the hose fitting at the pump. Mine did but I was able to tighten it away, though I've seen several pictures of early 1.1 with cracks in the plastic at that fitting.

My 1.1C also leaked from the MX block, and my 1.1D had cracks in the MX block.

I've been testing the 1.1E for longer now than my C was ever running and it seems totally fine so far, it has the EVO top on the block instead of the MX top.


----------



## xTesla1856

So what about that step-up program to the MLC, EK?


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> So what about that step-up program to the MLC, EK?


+1


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I always test aios outside of the case first but what people dont realize is that testing without heat source doesnt guarantee anything other than it doesnt leak when ambient....i have had one leak while watercooling (other than the swiftech window)and it only occured under "heavy stress" conditions...it would swell the o ring a little and it would move from its position and drip drip...never leaked until cpu temps hit 65c...keep in mind this wasnt a predator but it does happen


----------



## Ceadderman

I've decided to leave some feedback on my concerns about the construction of the Predator AIOs...

Overall I have to say the intentions of EK to manufacture an AIO solution for the masses was a solid idea. I give them a solid A rating for the idea and the general design of these units. Especially with the pump being moved off the CPU block to avoid heatsoak shortening the lifespan of an AIO.

However, the construction of these units is where I have to lower the grade to a C. Specifically due to the design of the Pump/Reservoir block. I have used their DDC V.2 block and at no time did I ever incur a leak, even though there had been a few customer complaints that their blocks leaked at the access panel due to Acetal hairs that slipped under the gasket causing some to leak due to wicking. Had EK stuck to the adage of not fixing something that isn't broken, I feel that their Pump/Res design failed to hold up to the standard of quality that Enthusiasts had grown accustomed to.

Please pardon the potato pics. I'm simply posting them again to show perspective.





Compare the above to the standard to which EK got it's well deserved reputation below.







Unfortunately I could not find my pics of the undercarriage of the V.2

Although it's not really important to see in order to note that the construction of a single complete block of Acetal is better than a pressed block of plastic. The block is solid. The pressed unit has two points of failure from tension applied by hoses routed to the block.

*If you look at my pic of the V.2 block you can see that I have a T fitting installed for my drain hose directly off the outlet as that is the lowest point in my loop. I've since changed how I drain with a S/O valve off a BP rotary T fitting. The pic was included so you can visually see what I'm referring to below.*

The fact is that extension on the Predator is a fixed unit designed to benefit the consumer with a cheaper hit to the wallet. But in effect it was a design flaw that cost EK more. The built in extension is doomed to the lack of material making it a weak point to flex tension. Had they forgone the extension and kept both fittings on the same surface instead of staggered surfaces, then there would likely have been no issues in this regard. Except...

Having both on the same surface would add competing flex tensions on the same side of a pressed block. One that if you look at the 1st pic, you will see all the cavities of the ribs. You can pretty much see what would/could happen with a flat design and a pressed block. The hose side could break out and be a disastrous outcome. This can only be sidestepped with a similar design to the V.2 which is a 2 piece block. So it's not likely that EK couldn't have designed in a Reservoir to fit the principal design of the V.2.

I have a block off plate installed on the V.2 pic. In fact I actually ran the V.2 with that plate installed and only a single DDC-1T pump. It worked flawlessly right up to after I installed a 2nd pump.

Here it is right here cooling my sig rig.



It worked well the entire time I owned the V.2 top. I've since sold that as a complete unit and gone with a single D5 setup.with an Acrylic XTop. Not because one is better than the other but out of space concerns of how I want my system to look.

My point is this: I understand why EK chose to go with Pressed tops. But being honest and not mincing ideals for any reason, I would've paid more for the quality that I've come to expect from EK for a better designed AIO than one with a ticking time bomb pressed plastic unit. I feel the same about their MX block design and possibly any future MX like pump top design. I won't even purchase a block with an MX top. Too many locations for failure in the weaker top. I have an EVO sitting on the shelf right in front of me at this time and I have the Predator sitting on a paper towel with the MX block sitting on a saucer to catch anything that may leak, because of these concerns.

I'm happy that EK was trying to bring watercooling to a new market. Even one that's been around for a few years. But quality trumps *everything* in this market as it does the Enthusiast market. Design an AIO(or even separates) that is quality and people will...



Even if they have to pay more to get it. I offer this not as a slight but as an olive branch intended to get us all past these issues. So please EK, no more pressed tops. I expect that stuff from a competitor, not you.









~Ceadder


----------



## ashley00

right so i have been offered a brand new predator 280 with a waterblock to match my 1080 for very reasonable money. its a revision 1.0 is this something i should be worried about.

also does any one have any pics of a cpu and gpu loop in a h440 .

many thanks


----------



## Steamroller83

The story goes: EK had some bad batches in every revision.... So if a problem has not risen in the first few months, the unit should be OK.

Anyone had some experience that disproves this? Anyone had a Predator break down after 5-6 or more months?


----------



## A7ibaba

I have predator 240 version 1.1 since february 2016 and it is ok.I tought to replace it with new revision these days.


----------



## CptSpig

EK sent me parts to repair my Predator 360 back in early November and stil no runs, drips or leaking. I have pushed this machines OC's to the max. I have had several different AIO's in the past and nothing comes close to the performance of the Predator. Very happy.


----------



## Jyve

I'm happy to see people posting their positive experiences here. I don't want to see EK get bashed on too bad at their first attempt at an aio. Certainly there are issues and serious ones at that but IMO they're going 100% to fix them and make people whole again.

I'm currently shopping for some more gear to go full custom loop and EK is absolutely my go to for it. Their CS has made a customer for life with me.

I do have a Bitspower block on my 980ti but that's only because EK doesn't make one for my card.

Currently eyeing the msi gtx 1080 seahawk ek as my next card. Regardless of which card I get you can be sure that it'll have a full cover block from EK available for it.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I'm happy to see people posting their positive experiences here. I don't want to see EK get bashed on too bad at their first attempt at an aio. Certainly there are issues and serious ones at that but IMO they're going 100% to fix them and make people whole again.


+1


----------



## smke

I just want to say great job EK on the preditor 240 aio v 1.1 I have had mine almost a year now and it works great keeps my 5820 nice and cool at 4.8 i bought mine back in march 2016 i would buy another


----------



## xTesla1856

If anyone cares, I'll chime in as well: My Predator 360 1.1 (no idea what revision) has been running daily for a few hours since the beginning of August last year. It's cooling a 6800K at 1.37v, and load temps never break 66C. Never had a single issue with it, all the while being almost dead quiet. Now I'm debating between a prefilled GPU block or buidling a custom loop.


----------



## sWaY20

I bought my 360 in Jan 2016, the very first ones released with the cpu block leaking is what i received. I ended up with the very first revision and have been rocking it ever since, i use my rig all the time with no issues.

I was surprised to see all these problems again in this thread since i haven't been here in a while. This is the best customer service from a company i have ever seen, sucks they're having bad luck with these things. Just wanted to post a positive review since it's usually bad that people post about.


----------



## ashley00

so installed my new predator 280 to my h440 case today its cooling my cpu and gpu(4770k and evga 1080ftw ek block qdc) ,danm is it a tight fit.but its an awesome bit of kit when i opened the box i was like wow thats a thick ol rad.installed it all run it up for a couple of hours before completing intstall but all in all seems very good so far slightly higher cpu temps than i was expecting but its not bad temps im getting 70 degrees after a couple of hours gaming and gpu is at about 50 degrees all well acceptable.

couple of questions if you change the loop or tubing does it void the warranty at all ? i was really hesitant about buying it as i head heard all of the great customer service feedback and customer service is something that always makes any decision a lot easier so with that in mind im more than happy to support ek


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashley00*
> 
> so installed my new predator 280 to my h440 case today its cooling my cpu and gpu(4770k and evga 1080ftw ek block qdc) ,danm is it a tight fit.but its an awesome bit of kit when i opened the box i was like wow thats a thick ol rad.installed it all run it up for a couple of hours before completing intstall but all in all seems very good so far slightly higher cpu temps than i was expecting but its not bad temps im getting 70 degrees after a couple of hours gaming and gpu is at about 50 degrees all well acceptable.
> 
> couple of questions if you change the loop or tubing does it void the warranty at all ? i was really hesitant about buying it as i head heard all of the great customer service feedback and customer service is something that always makes any decision a lot easier so with that in mind im more than happy to support ek


It will probably void the warranty.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashley00*
> 
> so installed my new predator 280 to my h440 case today its cooling my cpu and gpu(4770k and evga 1080ftw ek block qdc) ,danm is it a tight fit.but its an awesome bit of kit when i opened the box i was like wow thats a thick ol rad.installed it all run it up for a couple of hours before completing intstall but all in all seems very good so far slightly higher cpu temps than i was expecting but its not bad temps im getting 70 degrees after a couple of hours gaming and gpu is at about 50 degrees all well acceptable.
> 
> couple of questions if you change the loop or tubing does it void the warranty at all ? i was really hesitant about buying it as i head heard all of the great customer service feedback and customer service is something that always makes any decision a lot easier so with that in mind im more than happy to support ek


It shouldn't void the warranty but honestly I've heard some conflicting things here in this thread.

Before jumping the gun you should email ek directly and ask them. I'd be very specific about what you intend to do and what products you'll use.


----------



## ashley00

If I was going to change any thing would be tubing and a res but would all be ek items.if it will void the warranty in any way then I will leave them as they are.thanks for the replies I will drop them an email


----------



## Jyve

Anyone have any opinions on how a d5 pump would play with the predator pump?

I'm 85% sure I'll be dropping the predator in favor of a full custom loop but part of me is think of keeping the predator part of it. This would require a new case as the EK Revo d5 xres will not fit in my case with the predator.

Ps: I'm not dumping the predator for any other reason than I'm itching to go full custom. The predator is fantastic (in my situation) and have no problems with it at all.

I'll be running a single ek 360 pe amd keeping the mx block vs the predator 240 AND the 360. The single 240 cools my cpu and gpu just fine so I figure the 360 will do even better.

Gear is already ordered. Very excited.


----------



## KickAssCop

Anyone know how to add the 6th fan on my predator in a 760T case w/ X99 deluxe mobo. Using Corsair fans and EVGA 1300 W G2 PSU cables.


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Anyone know how to add the 6th fan on my predator in a 760T case w/ X99 deluxe mobo


You can't. I have the same setup except mobo that is a Z170 Hero. You need also to remove the push fan before removing the motherboard


----------



## velocityx

I wish EK would give us more info on the Modular LC project they are working on. They only showed a vague image and no info other than that they have a sep pump res unit now.


----------



## Ceadderman

Looks like I am gonna be submitting for RMA refund with PPCs. I got the 240 at the end of August and the client is no longer willing to take a chance on it. I wish it could've turned out better, but maybe MLC will be a better option for future clients. This one however, is unwilling to take a chance on another AIO and I honestly cannot blame him being as it's his wallet and not mine.









So if any of the EK reps are around, I have already submitted the request with Performance-PCs. Thanks.









~Ceadder


----------



## jbach

First PC build, X99A2+ Intel 6900K + Nvidia TitanX pascal and EKWB Predator 360 cooling
After 3 months radiator hose detached from radiator.
Fairly certain no coolant came into contact with mobo however my system did shut down by itself and I was unable to reboot.This was before I discovered the loose hose!

Once I discovered the broken hose of course I immediately removed power and then removed the radiator + hose+ cpu water block.
EKWB support has been great so far and will be shipping me a replacement unit.

I am hoping that no damage occurred to my mobo+CPU and assume the auto shutdown was due to overheating?

Anyways I was wondering if would be considered safe to try and reboot for a very short time just to test the integrity of my mobo+cpu WITHOUT any additional water cooling.
Good idea or should I wait until I install new radiator + CPU waterblock?


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbach*
> 
> First PC build, X99A2+ Intel 6900K + Nvidia TitanX pascal and EKWB Predator 360 cooling
> After 3 months radiator hose detached from radiator.
> Fairly certain no coolant came into contact with mobo however my system did shut down by itself and I was unable to reboot.This was before I discovered the loose hose!
> 
> Once I discovered the broken hose of course I immediately removed power and then removed the radiator + hose+ cpu water block.
> EKWB support has been great so far and will be shipping me a replacement unit.
> 
> I am hoping that no damage occurred to my mobo+CPU and assume the auto shutdown was due to overheating?
> 
> Anyways I was wondering if would be considered safe to try and reboot for a very short time just to test the integrity of my mobo+cpu WITHOUT any additional water cooling.
> Good idea or should I wait until I install new radiator + CPU waterblock?


If the coolant wasn't spilled on the electronics then the system probably shut down to protect itself as you guessed. Intel CPU's shut down to protect themselves at 115C celcius. Don't turn it on without any cooling, just buy a very cheap CPU cooler on amazon and remount stock GPU cooler (if you are water cooling GPU too) and test it that way.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jbach*
> 
> First PC build, X99A2+ Intel 6900K + Nvidia TitanX pascal and EKWB Predator 360 cooling
> After 3 months radiator hose detached from radiator.
> Fairly certain no coolant came into contact with mobo however my system did shut down by itself and I was unable to reboot.This was before I discovered the loose hose!
> 
> Once I discovered the broken hose of course I immediately removed power and then removed the radiator + hose+ cpu water block.
> EKWB support has been great so far and will be shipping me a replacement unit.
> 
> I am hoping that no damage occurred to my mobo+CPU and assume the auto shutdown was due to overheating?
> 
> Anyways I was wondering if would be considered safe to try and reboot for a very short time just to test the integrity of my mobo+cpu WITHOUT any additional water cooling.
> Good idea or should I wait until I install new radiator + CPU waterblock?
> 
> 
> 
> If the coolant wasn't spilled on the electronics then the system probably shut down to protect itself as you guessed. Intel CPU's shut down to protect themselves at 115C celcius. Don't turn it on without any cooling, just buy a very cheap CPU cooler on amazon and remount stock GPU cooler (if you are water cooling GPU too) and test it that way.
Click to expand...

Unless he bought an OEM chip, the stock cooler should suffice to test his system. GPU blocks can be run, but I don't recommend it for very long.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Sorry about the double post guys, but this one deserved it's own.

Earlier I posted about Submitting for RMA Refund. Submitted on Friday/Saturday post close of business to PPCs. This morning I checked my email and am happy to report that it was approved. Not too shabby on either EK or PPCs part. Just adds another reason why I will continue to purchase EK and shop with PPCs. Most excellent service from the both of them.









~Ceadder


----------



## Nautilus

Guys, is it possible to upgrade Predator's pump from DDC 3.1 to 3.2? I came across couple of people who claimed to do this upgrade. If so could you please tell me which pump and tools i need to buy from EK's shop for the upgrade?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> 
> Guys, is it possible to upgrade Predator's pump from DDC 3.1 to 3.2? I came across couple of people who claimed to do this upgrade. If so could you please tell me which pump and tools i need to buy from EK's shop for the upgrade?


Honestly don't know if you can and even if you could it would almost assuredly void the warranty.

Just curious here, but why would you want to?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Sorry about the double post guys, but this one deserved it's own.
> 
> Earlier I posted about Submitting for RMA Refund. Submitted on Friday/Saturday post close of business to PPCs. This morning I checked my email and am happy to report that it was approved. Not too shabby on either EK or PPCs part. Just adds another reason why I will continue to purchase EK and shop with PPCs. Most excellent service from the both of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Absolutely agree here. Regardless of the issues the predator has, you can't say much negative about how ek handles their CS and RMAs. Glad to see PPC is up to snuff here as well.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> 
> Guys, is it possible to upgrade Predator's pump from DDC 3.1 to 3.2? I came across couple of people who claimed to do this upgrade. If so could you please tell me which pump and tools i need to buy from EK's shop for the upgrade?


Well you might be able to so long as the impellers are the same depth and diameter as well as shaft size and diameter. Only way to know for sure is to compare the two.









~Ceadder


----------



## kuwlness

Can anyone help me determine if there is still coolant in my GPU Waterblock (QDC)? I am concerned because my 3rd (yes third) Predator is leaking. This time it's from the QDC connection that's on the Predator near the CPU block. I had started hearing the infamous "whoooshing" sound and figured it was just some air in the system. However, when I opened my case due to noticing my temperatures were becoming elevated even under idle situations, I found a noticeable amount of dried fluid at the bottom of my case. It's clearing been leaking.

So, my concern is somehow that coolant in the loop has slowly been leaking and my GPU Waterblock is either insufficiently filled or empty. When I look at my GPU waterblock, I can't tell for certain if there's coolant in there. It looks empty to me and almost looks like dried fluid. When I move it from side to side, I can't see any fluid moving around.

Can anyone take pictures of there's or comment on these pictures?? To me, it looks like there are parts where there is dried fluid residue in the block. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kuwlness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuwlness*
> 
> Can anyone help me determine if there is still coolant in my GPU Waterblock (QDC)? I am concerned because my 3rd (yes third) Predator is leaking. This time it's from the QDC connection that's on the Predator near the CPU block. I had started hearing the infamous "whoooshing" sound and figured it was just some air in the system. However, when I opened my case due to noticing my temperatures were becoming elevated even under idle situations, I found a noticeable amount of dried fluid at the bottom of my case. It's clearing been leaking.
> 
> So, my concern is somehow that coolant in the loop has slowly been leaking and my GPU Waterblock is either insufficiently filled or empty. When I look at my GPU waterblock, I can't tell for certain if there's coolant in there. It looks empty to me and almost looks like dried fluid. When I move it from side to side, I can't see any fluid moving around.
> 
> Can anyone take pictures of there's or comment on these pictures?? To me, it looks like there are parts where there is dried fluid residue in the block. Any help would be appreciated.


EK responded to my RMA request and said the Waterblock is definitely missing coolant. They are unsure if it's from the leak in the QDC connection or if the Waterblock itself has a leak. They say the 3rd time's the charm, let's see. This is my 3rd RMA and will be receiving my 4th Predator. Hopefully they mean 3rd RMA is the charm









This was the updated Predator 1.1D with the Supremacy block. Hoping to get a 1.1E (do they actually say 1.1E on the box?) and for this all to be behind me as the down-time is killing me.


----------



## swingarm

I'm interested in the Predator AIO product for my Asus Deluxe X99(with a Intel 5960X CPU) and Asus 1080 Strix A8G graphics card. I don't overclock or game but I do fold.

1. Would the Predator 280 be enough for the CPU and graphics card?

2. I'm kinda confused on what all I need to buy for the CPU and graphics card?


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Honestly don't know if you can and even if you could it would almost assuredly void the warranty.
> 
> Just curious here, but why would you want to?


Because my Predator started to perform underwhelmingly. 6x fans in push-pull @50% speed and pump @ 100% speed, yet I see 58-60C GPU temp in Farcry Primal. I want it between 45-50C.

Check this guy, he swapped Predator 360's pump with DDC 3.2.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> 
> Because my Predator started to perform underwhelmingly. 6x fans in push-pull @50% speed and pump @ 100% speed, yet I see 58-60C GPU temp in Farcry Primal. I want it between 45-50C.
> 
> Check this guy, he swapped Predator 360's pump with DDC 3.2.


That is an interesting swap out, I just don't see how the stronger pump will drop temps in any significant way. Maybe if you had massive restrictions in the loop like multiple blocks and lots of angles.

I certainly wouldn't discourage you from doing it if the warranty doesn't matter but would caution your expectations as far as performance.

Post up if you do it. I'm curious.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swingarm*
> 
> I'm interested in the Predator AIO product for my Asus Deluxe X99(with a Intel 5960X CPU) and Asus 1080 Strix A8G graphics card. I don't overclock or game but I do fold.
> 
> 1. Would the Predator 280 be enough for the CPU and graphics card?
> 
> 2. I'm kinda confused on what all I need to buy for the CPU and graphics card?


Get a 360.


----------



## swingarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Get a 360.


Well on my S8S case that would be the top(messes with site line), bottom of the case opposite the PSU(have something else going on there I don't want to mess with), or get a pedestal(reason I got the S8S is the short height).


----------



## smke

I have a predator 240 and was thanking about getting the push add on kit from ek is it worth it on the temps


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I have a predator 240 and was thanking about getting the push add on kit from ek is it worth it on the temps


I'm using it on 360. Can't stand the noise after 50%. Might endure 60% if u game with headset. GPU temp in Farcry 4 primal = 58C.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I have a predator 240 and was thanking about getting the push add on kit from ek is it worth it on the temps
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using it on 360. Can't stand the noise after 50%. Might endure 60% if u game with headset. GPU temp in Farcry 4 primal = 58C.
Click to expand...

Do you have one on CPU if so what predictor and CPU model and temps I have i7 5820k at 4.8 at 3.25 volts


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Do you have one on CPU if so what predictor and CPU model and temps I have i7 5820k at 4.8 at 3.25 volts


I think you meant 1.25 volts, otherwise you'd cook that CPU in an instant with 3.25 volts







I even doubt your VRMs can supply that high voltage to the CPU









Anyway, you may expect around 60C in typical gaming loads. Might be 70C if you are doing video rendering etc...


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Do you have one on CPU if so what predictor and CPU model and temps I have i7 5820k at 4.8 at 3.25 volts
> 
> 
> 
> I think you meant 1.25 volts, otherwise you'd cook that CPU in an instant with 3.25 volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even doubt your VRMs can supply that high voltage to the CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, you may expect around 60C in typical gaming loads. Might be 70C if you are doing video rendering etc...
Click to expand...

I ment to say on volts 1.325 so do you thank it would be worth it to put fans pushing on my preditor


----------



## constantine741

Has anyone used the 240 or 360 predator 1.1E? I just got mine after the 1.1 failed but I'm a little scared of putting it in for fear of it leaking. Just wondering if anyone has used the new 1.1E revision of the predators


----------



## fahmicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *constantine741*
> 
> Has anyone used the 240 or 360 predator 1.1E? I just got mine after the 1.1 failed but I'm a little scared of putting it in for fear of it leaking. Just wondering if anyone has used the new 1.1E revision of the predators


I haven't used it in a system (waiting for ryzen), but I do turn it on once in a while (fans off) and leave it to run for at least 5 hours to see any evidence of leaks. So far so good. 1.1E


----------



## constantine741

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahmicious*
> 
> I haven't used it in a system (waiting for ryzen), but I do turn it on once in a while (fans off) and leave it to run for at least 5 hours to see any evidence of leaks. So far so good. 1.1E


Alright sweet!! I just wanna make sure that my parts don't get damaged lol. Thank you for sharing !!


----------



## xTesla1856

Ordered a pre-filled block for my Titan XP along with a backplate, should be here on Wednesday. Curious to see what the 360 (and the Titan for that matter) has in it


----------



## cyan

just wondering when product become EOL like predator,
for the warranty purpose does EK replace the part with compatible or offer upgrade to new AIO ?


----------



## fahmicious

I think it's been mentioned that they have plenty of 1.1e left in stock to take care of the faulty ones, but I do wonder what happens when they are depleted.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyan*
> 
> just wondering when product become EOL like predator,
> for the warranty purpose does EK replace the part with compatible or offer upgrade to new AIO ?


Even if a product become EOL, like the Predator, we will have parts for the 2 years warranty period.


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Even if a product become EOL, like the Predator, we will have parts for the 2 years warranty period.


Amy news for the new MLC? Maybe someone asked already but there will be a "steup program"?


----------



## SeoulFinn

This might be a bit off topic, but please bear with me.

I replaced the original Intel TIM between the CPU core and the IHS on my 6700K long time ago with what came with the Predator 360. I was pretty happy as the AIO kept my stock CPU and stock Fury X cool and quiet. I wanted to try something new and ordered CLU.

Last night I run Kombustor CPU Burner for an hour and my CPU temps maxed between 60 and 69 C. Package was also 69 C according to CPUID HWMonitor. After replacing the EK TIM between CPU core and IHS the core temps are now between 48 and 58 C, while the package is 58 C. Nice!

Now I am wondering whether I should also put CLU on my Fury X as well. The water block is made of copper, so there is no problem. But the GPU core, not sure if it would react with CLU or not. Anyway, now my system is even cooler and quieter.


----------



## fahmicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeoulFinn*
> 
> This might be a bit off topic, but please bear with me.
> 
> I replaced the original Intel TIM between the CPU core and the IHS on my 6700K long time ago with what came with the Predator 360. I was pretty happy as the AIO kept my stock CPU and stock Fury X cool and quiet. I wanted to try something new and ordered CLU.
> 
> Last night I run Kombustor CPU Burner for an hour and my CPU temps maxed between 60 and 69 C. Package was also 69 C according to CPUID HWMonitor. After replacing the EK TIM between CPU core and IHS the core temps are now between 48 and 58 C, while the package is 58 C. Nice!
> 
> Now I am wondering whether I should also put CLU on my Fury X as well. The water block is made of copper, so there is no problem. But the GPU core, not sure if it would react with CLU or not. Anyway, now my system is even cooler and quieter.


That's awesome. Do you know if the CLU must be applied inside out? I wonder if there will be temp improvements if we just apply it on the IHS?


----------



## SeoulFinn

From all I've read, Intel's original TIM under the IHS is problematic. If you haven't taken the IHS out and replaced the original TIM with something better, well, I don't believe CLU will do that much of a difference. Hey, I even used EK TIM between the IHS and the block and CLU only on the core.

It has been too long since I too the lid off the 1st time, so I really can't remember what the temps were originally. I believe a lot higher than 69 C, though!


----------



## Fediuld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahmicious*
> 
> That's awesome. Do you know if the CLU must be applied inside out? I wonder if there will be temp improvements if we just apply it on the IHS?


A very thin layer of CLU must be spread on both CPU and cap. To do so, you need to use a small brush

A nice video that explains a bit about it
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Npx5NBHSfM8


----------



## Ceadderman

It's not Intel TIM that's the issue, rather the abundance of sealant applied at the factory that raises the IHS off the die and not allowing good contact between the TIM and the IHS. Which makes for poor heat transfer from the die to the IHS. Intel knows this is an issue and why they are willing to take delidded CPU in warranty replacement.

There is a thread covering delidding, here on OCN.

Look up "Delidding" in the search function.









~Ceadder


----------



## SeoulFinn

^ I stand corrected. I'm just happy that the temps went even further down.

Maybe I will try OCing soon and see how fast this CPU can go. At least I have some headroom now.


----------



## swiftypoison

Any support for AMDs new chips/mobo?


----------



## fahmicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Any support for AMDs new chips/mobo?


For the Predator kit, you can already place an order for the AM4 backplate. Getting one really soon!

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xlc-predator-amd-upgrade-kit-5066


----------



## Fediuld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Any support for AMDs new chips/mobo?


I bought from EKWB the upgrade kit for the Predator more than a week now.


----------



## ht_addict

Anyone know the price of a new pump assembly for the 360? I noticed some dried up water stains on the bottom of my case the other day. After taking the 360 out an inspecting it looks like there is a hair line crack in the plastic riser part at the pump. Guess its time to connect with EKWB. Temporarily I've applied sealant around the area and every things dry and working.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Anyone know the price of a new pump assembly for the 360? I noticed some dried up water stains on the bottom of my case the other day. After taking the 360 out an inspecting it looks like there is a hair line crack in the plastic riser part at the pump. Guess its time to connect with EKWB. Temporarily I've applied sealant around the area and every things dry and working.


Sorry about that. It's RMA time I think


----------



## austinmrs

Ek Predator kits still having leaking problems?

I have a Fractal Define S, i was planning on buying a 360mm AIO predator to place on the top of my case, and then have 3 x 140mm fans as intake, and 1x140mm fan as exausht on the back.

Do you think i will have clearance problems?


----------



## Elotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Ek Predator kits still having leaking problems?
> 
> I have a Fractal Define S, i was planning on buying a 360mm AIO predator to place on the top of my case, and then have 3 x 140mm fans as intake, and 1x140mm fan as exausht on the back.
> 
> Do you think i will have clearance problems?


predator is EOL and discontinued. they replacement units they sending for RMAs are not leaking.


----------



## austinmrs

So they will not continue with the Predator AIO line?


----------



## Chalupa

I wanted to get an EKWB 240 Predator but it's hard to find now that it's discontinued. Should I wait for the new modular units that are going to be released in the next few months or buy the next Predator that I see?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So they will not continue with the Predator AIO line?


The Predator line will be replaced by the EK-MLC line very soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chalupa*
> 
> I wanted to get an EKWB 240 Predator but it's hard to find now that it's discontinued. Should I wait for the new modular units that are going to be released in the next few months or buy the next Predator that I see?


I would wait.


----------



## xTesla1856

Shame you're discontinuing the Predator line. I'm very happy with mine, it cools a 6800K and Titan X very well. Any official reason on why you're dropping the line?


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The Predator line will be replaced by the EK-MLC line very soon.


Do you know if my GPU block with QD will be compatible ?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Shame you're discontinuing the Predator line. I'm very happy with mine, it cools a 6800K and Titan X very well. Any official reason on why you're dropping the line?


Many faulty units + the fact that we want to have more options available for the customers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Do you know if my GPU block with QD will be compatible ?


I don't know yet, but unless we change the QDC connectors on the MLC, you'll still be able to use it.


----------



## KedarWolf

Can I post a video card with QDC prefilled here for sale, I have enough Reps. I think it would be better than the For Sale section because it's prefilled for a Predator with QDC.









Edit: I'm getting a 1080 Ti!!


----------



## TK421

ek-mlc when


----------



## Chalupa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> ek-mlc when


I've heard early Q2.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Can I post a video card with QDC prefilled here for sale, I have enough Reps. I think it would be better than the For Sale section because it's prefilled for a Predator with QDC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm getting a 1080 Ti!!


Still has to go to marketplace, so that would be no. Just post it there and link to it here. That would be 100% compliance with OCN ToS.









~Ceadder


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Can I post a video card with QDC prefilled here for sale, I have enough Reps. I think it would be better than the For Sale section because it's prefilled for a Predator with QDC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm getting a 1080 Ti!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still has to go to marketplace, so that would be no. Just post it there and link to it here. That would be 100% compliance with OCN ToS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

Okay, thank you.

Just asking though, could I post it in the marketplace and link the post here being a Predator product?

Never mind, just reread your post, can do, post it there, link it here.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yuppers.









~Ceadder


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Sorry about that. It's RMA time I think


 Pretty sure my warranty is void. I have 2 Predator 360's and an extra 360mm radiator in my loop. Originally it was one to cool the cpu and the other to cool both GPU's(with EKWB blocks with quick disconnects). I decided to connect the everything together in one big loop(360 to cpu to rad to 360 to gpu's.). On the one 360 I had to remove the cpu cooler, and the long portion of hose I cut back to the same length as the short and placed the other half of the quick disconnect to allow for connection to my GPU block. Everything was running great for months till I saw the water stains.. This is why I'm wondering if I can buy the pump portion of the 360?


----------



## jamexman

Buy? Just tell them your pred is leaking from the pump port and you would like to attempt the repair yourself. They will mail you the part for you to do it (with the new revision with metal around the ring) and they will cover the shipping.


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Pretty sure my warranty is void. I have 2 Predator 360's and an extra 360mm radiator in my loop. Originally it was one to cool the cpu and the other to cool both GPU's(with EKWB blocks with quick disconnects). I decided to connect the everything together in one big loop(360 to cpu to rad to 360 to gpu's.). On the one 360 I had to remove the cpu cooler, and the long portion of hose I cut back to the same length as the short and placed the other half of the quick disconnect to allow for connection to my GPU block. Everything was running great for months till I saw the water stains.. This is why I'm wondering if I can buy the pump portion of the 360?


Buy? Just tell them your pred is leaking from the pump port and you would like to attempt the repair yourself. They will mail you the part for you to do it (with the new revision with metal around the ring) and they will cover the shipping.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> Buy? Just tell them your pred is leaking from the pump port and you would like to attempt the repair yourself. They will mail you the part for you to do it (with the new revision with metal around the ring) and they will cover the shipping.


 Thanks for the advice. I've already got an RMA in for the Clear EVO Fluid I bought with my GPU blocks. Used half a bottle to fill loop. Remaining half went into cupboard all sealed up. l go to use it and I find a mold spot on the bottom inside. Looks like I have a loop to flush. Hoping EKWB will send enough fluid to refill my loop.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So with the new EK-MLC line of AIO's the point of them is to fix all the problems with the Predator line and make the more modular correct?


----------



## maslows

Having a slightly flow problem, I hear the pump when I boot up, I am monitoring Temps and they are below 30 on the cpu. I have literally picked the case up and shook it in an attempt to remove air bubbles


----------



## Ceadderman

Do you have a Result in that setup? If so you can leave a cap off the top and let the air escape naturally. Topping it off occasionally to keep things running optimally. If you don't have a Res then my suggestion is to add one.









~Ceadder


----------



## maslows

I took your advice flipped it upside down, took of the cap of the rad and let it air out over 4 hours.


----------



## Ceadderman

I suspect that your Rad being port side up allows air to be trapped at the top.









~Ceadder


----------



## DyndaS

Did anyone tested cpu + gpu loop on single 240mm radiator with fans below 1000 rpm? Probably someone did, so I'm interesing about temps in games


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DyndaS*
> 
> Did anyone tested cpu + gpu loop on single 240mm radiator with fans below 1000 rpm? Probably someone did, so I'm interesing about temps in games


It's gonna depend on the cpu and gpu but I ran an oc'd 5680k and 980ti on a single 240. I was never below 1k but hover3d around 1200 or so. Remains fairly quiet but it's pretty subjective.


----------



## DyndaS

I mean more somethink like standard i5/i7 + 1070/1080.

I'm having delided 4690k @ 4,7 Ghz @ 1,23V + gtx 1070. Cpu temps in games for now with 800 rpm are below 55 C. I'm wonder how it gonna handle when I will add gpu. I would like to keep it below 900 rpm.

Yea yea... I know i can add next rad and I have it, but I just wanna know how single 240 radiator works for others with temps.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DyndaS*
> 
> I mean more somethink like standard i5/i7 + 1070/1080.
> 
> I'm having delided 4690k @ 4,7 Ghz @ 1,23V + gtx 1070. Cpu temps in games for now with 800 rpm are below 55 C. I'm wonder how it gonna handle when I will add gpu. I would like to keep it below 900 rpm.
> 
> Yea yea... I know i can add next rad and I have it, but I just wanna know how single 240 radiator works for others with temps.


All I have to compare it to was my setup while playing the division. The division is a pretty cpu hammering title so it's a bit higher than your normal game. 980ti @ 1500 was mid 50s and the 4690k @ 4.4 was in the mid 60s all around 1300-1500rpm.


----------



## DyndaS

But what you have it's not the same.

Anway... I will test it probably next week so will share my results.


----------



## spyui

does anyone know what is the hex cap screw size that come with predator line ?


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> does anyone know what is the hex cap screw size that come with predator line ?


Do you mean the two fill ports?

Its a 6mm hex wrench. Usually comes included with the packaging.


----------



## spyui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Do you mean the two fill ports?
> 
> Its a 6mm hex wrench. Usually comes included with the packaging.


I mean the fan screws . Is it m4 - 5mm or 6mm ?


----------



## boltlock

UNC 6-32


----------



## Hermit2001

The Coolstream rads use UNC 6-32.
On the Predator line it's metric, M4 6mm.


----------



## boltlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hermit2001*
> 
> The Coolstream rads use UNC 6-32.
> On the Predator line it's metric, M4 6mm.


Silly me, of course it is. I had to buy some 35mm ones for the Coolstream 360 as the standard 30mm weren't long enough due to my case. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Jyve

Anyone know any tricks to disassemble the rotary fittings on the predator?

When taking mine apart I just pulled the tubing out of it as I didn't intend on reusing them anyway.

Now that I'm considering selling my 980ti I'd like to take my predator 240 and converting it into a sort of aio cooled gpu. Removing the cpu block and directly attaching the predator to it and pre filling it. The rotary fittings could be handy.

Ps there are no qdc's on this unit.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Anyone know any tricks to disassemble the rotary fittings on the predator?
> 
> When taking mine apart I just pulled the tubing out of it as I didn't intend on reusing them anyway.
> 
> Now that I'm considering selling my 980ti I'd like to take my predator 240 and converting it into a sort of aio cooled gpu. Removing the cpu block and directly attaching the predator to it and pre filling it. The rotary fittings could be handy.
> 
> Ps there are no qdc's on this unit.


Need to use a 6 or 8 mm Allen can't remember slide inside the fitting and remove the hose nut with your hands.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Need to use a 6 or 8 mm Allen can't remember slide inside the fitting and remove the hose nut with your hands.


Yeah I got it. It's an 8mm.

Just a matter of being smarter than the fitting. It's close but I AM just a bit smarter.

Beat up the fitting a bit as it was on there pretty tight. Used a pair of channel locks on the collar with the Allen wrench in the other side.

This might make an attractive setup to sell. Not sure it'll be worth the loss I'll take though. $600 for the card, $200 for the predator, and $185 for the block. Think I'd be lucky to get $450-$500 for the whole thing.

Gots some thinking to do I guess. Not like it'll go UP in value though.


----------



## Ceadderman

When I disassembled 240 I used TP(not just for booties and noses anymore







) to protect the fittings from the Channelocs I used. No scratches or marring as a result.









~Ceadder


----------



## maslows

Done almost


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maslows*
> 
> Done almost


Really Nice







Can you please list the build? Thanks


----------



## ACallander

So now that the predator series is discontinued does it make any expansions obsolete? As in if I got a 1080 ti block with quick disconnects in the future it wouldn't work with the predator series?


----------



## ASAPscotty

Wow, heard that the Predator got discontinued, so I came here just to make sure the 1.1 revision wasn't recalled like 1.0. People are having an insane amount of leakage with these units! Been running mine since June last year, and it's been perfect. Definitely going to be doing maintenance checks more often now though..


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASAPscotty*
> 
> Wow, heard that the Predator got discontinued, so I came here just to make sure the 1.1 revision wasn't recalled like 1.0. People are having an insane amount of leakage with these units! Been running mine since June last year, and it's been perfect. Definitely going to be doing maintenance checks more often now though..


I have a 1.1 revision, it has worked flawlessly!!

And I JUST ordered a 1080 TI FE waterblock and backplate, you CAN still get them prefilled.


----------



## Jyve

If I had to guess I'd say their new modular system, at least as far as the gpus are concerned, will be very similar if not exactly what they are now.


----------



## HaykOC

Anyone have information on the size of the coming EK-MLC? Planning on a build in a caselabs bullet bh7 and know the xlc240 will fit but see now its discontinued.


----------



## ht_addict

I have a bottle of the EVO clear coolant. I used it to top up my loop when I added an extra rad. That was about 5-6mths ago. I noticed in the bottom of the half full bottle what looks to be mold or algae. Currently my loop has nothing growing in it, but I know I'll have to do a flush . Question. I also have a res in the loop to aid with topping off and watching the water flow. Would It be okay if I dumped the water in the res and filled it with vinegar and ran it through the loop to help disinfect. Then I would take everything apart, drain and flush with distilled before a refill.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> I have a bottle of the EVO clear coolant. I used it to top up my loop when I added an extra rad. That was about 5-6mths ago. I noticed in the bottom of the half full bottle what looks to be mold or algae. Currently my loop has nothing growing in it, but I know I'll have to do a flush . Question. I also have a res in the loop to aid with topping off and watching the water flow. Would It be okay if I dumped the water in the res and filled it with vinegar and ran it through the loop to help disinfect. Then I would take everything apart, drain and flush with distilled before a refill.


I don't know that you'd want to run straight vinegar. Probably a 50/50 ratio.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I don't know that you'd want to run straight vinegar. Probably a 50/50 ratio.


I figured that's what i would do if i completely drained my loop. Since my rad's would still have water i figured the vinegar would be diluted. Was wondering more if vinegar and the remaining coolant would play nice together. Turns out i wont have to worry about it. I'm going to have to dismantle everything in the end.


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> I have a bottle of the EVO clear coolant. I used it to top up my loop when I added an extra rad. That was about 5-6mths ago. I noticed in the bottom of the half full bottle what looks to be mold or algae. Currently my loop has nothing growing in it, but I know I'll have to do a flush . Question. I also have a res in the loop to aid with topping off and watching the water flow. Would It be okay if I dumped the water in the res and filled it with vinegar and ran it through the loop to help disinfect. Then I would take everything apart, drain and flush with distilled before a refill.


Really? I thought their coolants already have biocides?


----------



## Sky-way

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> I have a bottle of the EVO clear coolant. I used it to top up my loop when I added an extra rad. That was about 5-6mths ago. I noticed in the bottom of the half full bottle what looks to be mold or algae. Currently my loop has nothing growing in it, but I know I'll have to do a flush . Question. I also have a res in the loop to aid with topping off and watching the water flow. Would It be okay if I dumped the water in the res and filled it with vinegar and ran it through the loop to help disinfect. Then I would take everything apart, drain and flush with distilled before a refill.


Taken directly from their website:
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-ekoolant-clear-premix-1000ml

Characteristics:

- low electrical conductivity
- extra pure distilled/deionized water of electrical conductivity of 1µS/cm used for the coolant
_- *includes additives against algae and corrosion*_
- high quality concentrated pigments lead to intense, vivid and saturated colors
- not aggressive towards acrylic, acetal, rubber or other gasket materials
- ecologically friendly (85% degredable in 30 days)
- ROHS compliant
- 2 year shelf time

And then at the bottom with an asterisk:

* Ekoolant already contains an anti-algae additives. Therefore we do not recommend adding of any extra anti-algae or anti-microbial agents. The addition of any other substances may result in a chemical reaction, which can cause dye breakdown and clogging which can harm your system.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> Really? I thought their coolants already have biocides?


You would be correct sir.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sky-way*
> 
> Taken directly from their website:
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-ekoolant-clear-premix-1000ml
> 
> Characteristics:
> 
> - low electrical conductivity
> - extra pure distilled/deionized water of electrical conductivity of 1µS/cm used for the coolant
> - *includes additives against algae and corrosion*
> - high quality concentrated pigments lead to intense, vivid and saturated colors
> - not aggressive towards acrylic, acetal, rubber or other gasket materials
> - ecologically friendly (85% degredable in 30 days)
> - ROHS compliant
> - 2 year shelf time
> 
> And then at the bottom with an asterisk:
> 
> * Ekoolant already contains an anti-algae additives. Therefore we do not recommend adding of any extra anti-algae or anti-microbial agents. The addition of any other substances may result in a chemical reaction, which can cause dye breakdown and clogging which can harm your system.
> You would be correct sir.


Unfortunately mine developed a spot of Algae after being on the shelf for about 4mths after using half of it in my loop.


----------



## spyui

Bad News , my ek predator 360 has some leak on the radiator port fitting. Lucky the predator is mounted far away any electronic components in my case ( EVGA DG-87) so it doesn't electrocute anything !phew . How do i request RMA for this ? i didn't buy it directly from EKWB but from amazon around March last year so am I still eligible for RMA defect ?


----------



## KickAssCop

So, no more predators are sold on EK shop? Been out of the loop but I wanted to buy a 240 and put it on 2 1080 Ti w/ QDCs


----------



## JJBY

i am getting my new replacement predator 360mm ( 2 nd RMA on a new revision ) and I'm seriously contemplating not opening it, leaving it sealed, and selling it.

Opinions anyone?

Does the warranty transfer to the next owner?


----------



## A7ibaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> i am getting my new replacement predator 360mm ( 2 nd RMA on a new revision ) and I'm seriously contemplating not opening it, leaving it sealed, and selling it.
> 
> Opinions anyone?
> 
> Does the warranty transfer to the next owner?


Second RMA on what revision ? 1.1 ,1.1C,1.1D, 1.1E ?
No,the warranty does not transfer to new owner,only you can set RMA,arrange return and receive it.


----------



## iammurphy

My preffilled 980 ti block leaking taking out my card. I bought the first gen 360 when it came out and it destoyed my motherboard. Think I'm done with water cooling especially ek


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> Bad News , my ek predator 360 has some leak on the radiator port fitting. Lucky the predator is mounted far away any electronic components in my case ( EVGA DG-87) so it doesn't electrocute anything !phew . How do i request RMA for this ? i didn't buy it directly from EKWB but from amazon around March last year so am I still eligible for RMA defect ?


Start the RMA on our website. If it must be handled by the reseller the guys at the RMA team will let you know.

https://www.ekwb.com/customer-care/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> So, no more predators are sold on EK shop? Been out of the loop but I wanted to buy a 240 and put it on 2 1080 Ti w/ QDCs


No, we'll launch the EK-MLC series soon.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Has anybody attempted a rigid tube mod on the 230 or 360 Predator? I'm really itching to give it a go







I just don't know if I should add a res or just switch out the tubes and fittings.


----------



## lexlutha111384

I also haven't posted in a while. Here is an updated shot of the setup


----------



## lexlutha111384




----------



## lexlutha111384

That first pic is after I upgraded to the 1080ti. I just feel like if I threw some rigid tube on that it would complete this setup. Any thoughts or ideas would be appreciated. If I missed a post on here with pics. Lmk


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> So, no more predators are sold on EK shop? Been out of the loop but I wanted to buy a 240 and put it on 2 1080 Ti w/ QDCs


I think they prepare something new, more reliable, better performance, etc...
I really liked Predator but couldn't afford because I need some other hardware, more important.
But I hope soon I will build my first loop, with Predator successor or small custom, we will see.
That will be very nice cooling system.


----------



## KedarWolf

Leak testing my EK prefilled waterblock for my 1080 Ti as we speak. Letting it run overnight add all day at work not on GPU yet.

Thought it would me prudent after reading someone had a prefilled block leak on them and wreck their YOU.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iammurphy*
> 
> My preffilled 980 ti block leaking taking out my card. I bought the first gen 360 when it came out and it destoyed my motherboard. Think I'm done with water cooling especially ek


That sucks dude! My first gen hasn't had any issues nor the predfilled 980 ti. Now I've upgraded to the 1080ti so hopefully I'll be okay.


----------



## Ceadderman

Lord I love EK. Shipped the 240 back and no fuss no muss they approved the RMA return. They even covered $20 of the return shipping. Turned it around and got a new 360 SE and 480 Copper/Acetal block. That's how much I like EK.









~Ceadder


----------



## austinmrs

Im excited for their new AIO!! Hope they look good, i want to buy a 360 to put on the top of my Fractal Define S


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Im excited for their new AIO!! Hope they look good, i want to buy a 360 to put on the top of my Fractal Define S


Have had zero issues with a rev. 1.1 Predator 360, now I got my 1080 Ti, Older Maxwell Titan X as dedicated PhysX and my 5960x in the loop. All with prefilled GPU blocks.


----------



## alphadecay

I'll chime in here as well, I've been running a r1.1 Predator 360 since mid April.

Have not had a single issue, and while it currently only cools my 6700K I continue to be impressed with the performance offered.


----------



## NamelesONE

Guys ... I'm upgrading to a rigid tube 480 radiator (and a D5 pump) build and I'm wondering if I can reuse my predator 360 radiator(ONLY the radiator\pump\reservoir unit) so I have a couple of questions:

1) Can I use the radiator if the pump/reservoir on it aren't powered on using a separate D5 pump&reservoir combo ? Do I have to do anything special so it works better ? (like, remove the pump impeller for less hydraulic resistance for the fluid ? )

2) Since I'm not using the predators pump&reservoir do I still have to use the same 2 In/Out ports the way they were set up? or can I freely swap them around and use whichever port in more convenient as In/Out ? (asking since I'm not sure if it will affect anything - I suspect it won't but its better to ask anyway xD)

3) Can I use only one of the In/Out ports at the reservoir&pump side as a In/Out and use that G1/4" port on the far side(near the fan/pump PCB hub) as a In/Out ? (just as an Option for better&cleaner tube routes)


----------



## JJBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7ibaba*
> 
> Second RMA on what revision ? 1.1 ,1.1C,1.1D, 1.1E ?
> No,the warranty does not transfer to new owner,only you can set RMA,arrange return and receive it.


thanks.

I just got my 1.1E

Had a 1.1 then got a 1.1C, now i'm on the 1.1E.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Even if a product become EOL, like the Predator, we will have parts for the 2 years warranty period.


Nice to hear !
Regarding rma though, will you cover possible damage to other parts in case of leaking?
I plan to put a predator 360 in front of my case to prevent any leakage into components but we never know.
Also leakage could happen on the prefilled waterblock.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamelesONE*
> 
> Guys ... I'm upgrading to a rigid tube 480 radiator (and a D5 pump) build and I'm wondering if I can reuse my predator 360 radiator(ONLY the radiator\pump\reservoir unit) so I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) Can I use the radiator if the pump/reservoir on it aren't powered on using a separate D5 pump&reservoir combo ? Do I have to do anything special so it works better ? (like, remove the pump impeller for less hydraulic resistance for the fluid ? )
> 
> 2) Since I'm not using the predators pump&reservoir do I still have to use the same 2 In/Out ports the way they were set up? or can I freely swap them around and use whichever port in more convenient as In/Out ? (asking since I'm not sure if it will affect anything - I suspect it won't but its better to ask anyway xD)
> 
> 3) Can I use only one of the In/Out ports at the reservoir&pump side as a In/Out and use that G1/4" port on the far side(near the fan/pump PCB hub) as a In/Out ? (just as an Option for better&cleaner tube routes)


If you're not running the Predator Pump then you would be best served searching for a block off plate for a DDC Res. Several companies make single and dual DDC bay Reservoirs. I got one from a member here that had a dual pump Res and it worked perfectly to allow me to use a single pump in a dual pump EK top. It was the Dual DDC v2 top. I included the plate when I sold it with the pumps.If you run the Radiator with an unpowered pump it'll limit your flow rate a little bit, but I suppose you could still do it without too much issue.









~Ceadder


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Nice to hear !
> Regarding rma though, will you cover possible damage to other parts in case of leaking?
> I plan to put a predator 360 in front of my case to prevent any leakage into components but we never know.
> Also leakage could happen on the prefilled waterblock.


With the Predator, yes.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> With the Predator, yes.


Awesome, going for it and a prefiled waterblock instead of an aio then








I manage to find a shop still having 1.1 predator 360 !


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> With the Predator, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, going for it and a prefiled waterblock instead of an aio then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I manage to find a shop still having 1.1 predator 360 !
Click to expand...

My 1.1 has been working flawlessly. I have two prefilled GPUs and CPU on it but one GPU is just dedicated PhysX and I'm not playing any PhysX games right now so never ramps up from lowest clocks.

GPU temp on my 1080 Ti tops out at 50C with this setup with a 5960x at 4.6GHZ. CPU hovers around 60C gaming and stress testing with RealBench CPU never goes above 76c, CPU package under 80C.









Pretty good considering I'm using two sets of QDCs and they effect the flow rate of the coolant the more you have.









Wouldn't recommend this setup for SLI though, temps are going to be too high I'm sure


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My 1.1 has been working flawlessly. I have two prefilled GPUs and CPU on it but one GPU is just dedicated PhysX and I'm not playing any PhysX games right now so never ramps up from lowest clocks.
> 
> GPU temp on my 1080 Ti tops out at 50C with this setup with a 5960x at 4.6GHZ. CPU hovers around 60C gaming and stress testing with RealBench CPU never goes above 76c, CPU package under 80C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good considering I'm using two sets of QDCs and they effect the flow rate of the coolant the more you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't recommend this setup for SLI though, temps are going to be too high I'm sure


Since i found a brand new one i decided to follow your example







thanks for all the tips you gave me earlier mate








Just have to return my evga aio and sell my kraken nzt now.

I assume the pump is less noisy than the blower from the 1080ti fe








Do you have any gain by dedicating a card to the physx?
I think i have a 470 in a drawer or something that i could use for that


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My 1.1 has been working flawlessly. I have two prefilled GPUs and CPU on it but one GPU is just dedicated PhysX and I'm not playing any PhysX games right now so never ramps up from lowest clocks.
> 
> GPU temp on my 1080 Ti tops out at 50C with this setup with a 5960x at 4.6GHZ. CPU hovers around 60C gaming and stress testing with RealBench CPU never goes above 76c, CPU package under 80C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good considering I'm using two sets of QDCs and they effect the flow rate of the coolant the more you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't recommend this setup for SLI though, temps are going to be too high I'm sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since i found a brand new one i decided to follow your example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for all the tips you gave me earlier mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just have to return my evga aio and sell my kraken nzt now.
> 
> I assume the pump is less noisy than the blower from the 1080ti fe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any gain by dedicating a card to the physx?
> I think i have a 470 in a drawer or something that i could use for that
Click to expand...

I have my pump at 65% and can't even hear it, fans can be loud if you go above 60% but no need to.

Just buy some Evo Clear fluid from EK ad to it off every three months or so. If fluid gets low can be a slushing noise.

I here mine on a bracket, take top off, unscrew plug, top off with pump running, PC on, or plug back on, tilt case side to side, top fluid off again, done!! Gets all the bubbles out of the prefilled blocks this way.

If it's an nvidia card it'll be fine fur PhysX. No prefilled block needed, I just used mine because it had one on already.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I have my pump at 65% and can't even hear it, fans can be loud if you go above 60% but no need to.
> 
> Just buy some Evo Clear fluid from EK ad to it off every three months or so. If fluid gets low can be a slushing noise.
> 
> I here mine on a bracket, take top off, unscrew plug, top off with pump running, PC on, or plug back on, tilt case side to side, top fluid off again, done!! Gets all the bubbles out of the prefilled blocks this way.
> 
> If it's an nvidia card it'll be fine fur PhysX. No prefilled block needed, I just used mine because it had one on already.


Wouldn't open the top to refill void the warranty?
Also why would the fluid get low in a close loop?
Might send you a pm for the clear bubbles operation if needed


----------



## Sky-way

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Wouldn't open the top to refill void the warranty?
> Also why would the fluid get low in a close loop?
> Might send you a pm for the clear bubbles operation if needed


I'm gonna take a wild guess and say no to the voided warranty. The predator isn't a normal AIO in that it's expandable, so I would assume EK would be ok with people opening it up and refilling it as necessary. There is always going to be some evaporation of liquid in a water cooler, closed or otherwise. The ZMT tubing on a predator is rubber and there is gonna be some slow evaporation. Probably not as much in a hardlined loop, but I'm sure there still is some. Just the nature of the beast.


----------



## lexlutha111384

how would u know if u needed a top off after evaporation?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I have my pump at 65% and can't even hear it, fans can be loud if you go above 60% but no need to.
> 
> Just buy some Evo Clear fluid from EK ad to it off every three months or so. If fluid gets low can be a slushing noise.
> 
> I here mine on a bracket, take top off, unscrew plug, top off with pump running, PC on, or plug back on, tilt case side to side, top fluid off again, done!! Gets all the bubbles out of the prefilled blocks this way.
> 
> If it's an nvidia card it'll be fine fur PhysX. No prefilled block needed, I just used mine because it had one on already.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't open the top to refill void the warranty?
> Also why would the fluid get low in a close loop?
> Might send you a pm for the clear bubbles operation if needed
Click to expand...

K

No, if you use EK Evo coolant does not void the warranty. And it's not really a closed loop, but a preassembled EKWB rad, pump and waterblock with quick disconnects.

They recommend you flush it every three years anyways. One year if you add a rad or something. Adding a rad nullifies the warranty but topping it off doesn't. Or adding prefilled GPU blocks.

But you might want to wait for the new MLC line. Been issues with Predators. EK WILL replace all hardware if a new unit leaks and destroys anything with new Predators though. Used unit you won't be so lucky.









MLC line will be much better and more expandable I'm sure.

And btw, even Corsair and other closed units have evaporation over time.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> how would u know if u needed a top off after evaporation?


if it starts making a slushing noise bit low in fluid.


----------



## TK421

now is spring

why is the mlc not available yet?


----------



## Marc W

Predator 240 owner here. I built a completely new PC in October 2016 (See sig below)

My first Predator 240 failed in the first week and I had to RMA it back to Overclockers UK due to a faulty pump. I received a new 1.1 which has been installed and working since November 2016.

Yesterday I noticed the Predator making lots of sloshing and running water sounds, much louder than normal at system startup. I opened my case to find coolant all over my graphics card and motherboard









It looks as if the water block has been leaking for a couple of days. I found a pool of wet and also some dried up coolant on the graphics cards back plate and it would also appear that it has run down through the top pci-e slot and then down through the motherboards chipset and onto the bottom of my case. I also noticed some water below the pump and reservoir fittings in the bottom of the case, though this may have run down the pipes from the water block. (I have the Predator front mounted with the pump at the bottom)

The fittings all appear to be tight. I have also noticed some hairline cracks in the water block around the screws that hold it together. The water block leak slows down and stops once the block warms up.

I have dried it all out and the system is working at the moment with tissue paper below the water block. I will have to remove the graphics card and motherboard to see if there is any damage to either and also the cpu and socket.

What are my options? RMA via Overclockers UK, RMA via EK, Request EK to send out the latest updated parts and fit them myself? Cheers.


----------



## Marc W

Predator 240 owner here. I built a completely new PC in October 2016 (See sig below)

My first Predator 240 failed in the first week and I had to RMA it back to Overclockers UK due to a faulty pump. I received a new 1.1 which has been installed and working since November 2016.

Yesterday I noticed the Predator making lots of sloshing and running water sounds, much louder than normal at system startup. I opened my case to find coolant all over my graphics card and motherboard









It looks as if the water block has been leaking for a couple of days. I found a pool of wet and also some dried up coolant on the graphics cards back plate and it would also appear that it has run down through the top pci-e slot and then down through the motherboards chipset and onto the bottom of my case. I also noticed some water below the pump and reservoir fittings in the bottom of the case, though this may have run down the pipes from the water block. (I have the Predator front mounted with the pump at the bottom)

The fittings all appear to be tight. I have also noticed some hairline cracks in the water block around the screws that hold it together. The water block leak slows down and stops once the block warms up.

I have dried it all out and the system is working at the moment with tissue paper below the water block. I will have to remove the graphics card and motherboard to see if there is any damage to either and also the cpu and socket.

What are my options? RMA via Overclockers UK, RMA via EK, Request EK to send out the latest updated parts and fit them myself? Cheers.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc W*
> 
> Predator 240 owner here. I built a completely new PC in October 2016 (See sig below)
> 
> My first Predator 240 failed in the first week and I had to RMA it back to Overclockers UK due to a faulty pump. I received a new 1.1 which has been installed and working since November 2016.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed the Predator making lots of sloshing and running water sounds, much louder than normal at system startup. I opened my case to find coolant all over my graphics card and motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks as if the water block has been leaking for a couple of days. I found a pool of wet and also some dried up coolant on the graphics cards back plate and it would also appear that it has run down through the top pci-e slot and then down through the motherboards chipset and onto the bottom of my case. I also noticed some water below the pump and reservoir fittings in the bottom of the case, though this may have run down the pipes from the water block. (I have the Predator front mounted with the pump at the bottom)
> 
> The fittings all appear to be tight. I have also noticed some hairline cracks in the water block around the screws that hold it together. The water block leak slows down and stops once the block warms up.
> 
> I have dried it all out and the system is working at the moment with tissue paper below the water block. I will have to remove the graphics card and motherboard to see if there is any damage to either and also the cpu and socket.
> 
> What are my options? RMA via Overclockers UK, RMA via EK, Request EK to send out the latest updated parts and fit them myself? Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sorry about that









I suggest that you open a ticket on our website first. The guys out there will be able to tell you if the RMA needs to be done via OCUK or not.

Under normal circumstances the RMA must be done with the reseller but since the Predator is discountinued, the process might be different.

Here's the link to open the ticket : https://www.ekwb.com/customer-care/


----------



## xTesla1856

Well, time to leave the Predator club guys. I sold mine last night and will be building a full custom loop. Of course I'm going to use all EK parts since I love the quality, look and feel and never had a single hitch with my Predator.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Well, time to leave the Predator club guys. I sold mine last night and will be building a full custom loop. Of course I'm going to use all EK parts since I love the quality, look and feel and never had a single hitch with my Predator.


Damn, always wanted to do that but never had the courage to do it. Maybe on my next build


----------



## MrBrillio

Anyone has tried to use other wb than ek ones with the predator?
I took a 1080Ti last week and I can't decide if i have to buy the EK one or the Phanteks Glacier.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBrillio*
> 
> Anyone has tried to use other wb than ek ones with the predator?
> I took a 1080Ti last week and I can't decide if i have to buy the EK one or the Phanteks Glacier.


Pretty sure any G1/4 will work. Likely will lose warranty however.









~Ceadder


----------



## zipeldiablo

Saw an email somewhere stating mlc line is delayed until mid q2, damn


----------



## Vlada011

Looks like EKWB pull from market EK Predator because too many destroyed hardware by leakage.
Very bad because people expected a lot from Predator. But at least EK serve customers on best possible way.
I will believe to EKWB for my first watercooling system. With MLC situation will be different 100%. Something in design of Predator maybe caused problems.
Position of pump or connectors, CPU block, etc... They should use Supremacy EVO not MX.
I can't afford separate X-Res D5 Revo and radiator and CPU block, with them no problem.
It's easy to build custom loop, at least with soft tubing.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Looks like EKWB pull from market EK Predator because too many destroyed hardware by leakage.
> Very bad because people expected a lot from Predator. But at least EK serve customers on best possible way.
> I will believe to EKWB for my first watercooling system. With MLC situation will be different 100%. Something in design of Predator maybe caused problems.
> Position of pump or connectors, CPU block, etc... They should use Supremacy EVO not MX.
> I can't afford separate X-Res D5 Revo and radiator and CPU block, with them no problem.
> It's easy to build custom loop, at least with soft tubing.


My thoughts exactly. Even though I never had a single issue with the predator, I sold it for almost exactly what I bought it for and ordered my custom loop this morning


----------



## mr2cam

This scares me as I have a predator 360 cooling my main system, really hope it doesn't spring a leak :\. Been on there for almost a year now


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr2cam*
> 
> This scares me as I have a predator 360 cooling my main system, really hope it doesn't spring a leak :\. Been on there for almost a year now


I definitely have the worry in the back of my mind, but considering all leaks seem to have sprung up within a few months of owners receiving faulty units, I'd be willing to wager that if you've gone this long without a leak of any sort that you do not have faulty parts in your specific Predator.

I, like you, have had this 360 for just under a year now (going on about 11 months) and haven't had any sort of issue with it.


----------



## mr2cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> I definitely have the worry in the back of my mind, but considering all leaks seem to have sprung up within a few months of owners receiving faulty units, I'd be willing to wager that if you've gone this long without a leak of any sort that you do not have faulty parts in your specific Predator.
> 
> I, like you, have had this 360 for just under a year now (going on about 11 months) and haven't had any sort of issue with it.


Ok that's good to know, will still be checking mine often!


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBrillio*
> 
> Anyone has tried to use other wb than ek ones with the predator?
> I took a 1080Ti last week and I can't decide if i have to buy the EK one or the Phanteks Glacier.


You can hook up any gpu block to the predator. The predator and their prefilled blocks are just for that. The ease of connecting a prefilled block.

I had a Bitspower block hooked up to my predator for a while. Works just like you'd expect it to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr2cam*
> 
> Ok that's good to know, will still be checking mine often!


Don't worry. If you've had no problems for this long it's very unlikely you'll have issues. No more than any other water cooled setup.

People see the 'large' amounts of leaking issues posted on forums and assume that every predator system leaks or will eventually leak. This is just not true. Yes, they had a high number of leak issues with the predator from the get go, but in the grand scheme of things I'm sure it's still a small percentage of total units.

I had exactly zero issues with my 1.0 but followed the recall anyway. My 1.1 hand no issues either and it ran for nearly a year.

Only reason I'm not still using it is I got the bug and I wanted a real custom loop. So I plunked down a few hundred bucks for zero performance increase. I just wanted it.

PS: I am still using the mx block that came with my predator. Works like a charm. No leaks. I may upgrade to an evo at some point but only because I want either the plexi top or the red SE.


----------



## Spongeboy5040

I wish we could get any real information on the MLC system.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeboy5040*
> 
> I wish we could get any real information on the MLC system.


I'm with you there, waiting on them for my Ryzen build... it's painful having an air cooler







.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> You can hook up any gpu block to the predator. The predator and their prefilled blocks are just for that. The ease of connecting a prefilled block.
> 
> I had a Bitspower block hooked up to my predator for a while. Works just like you'd expect it to.
> Don't worry. If you've had no problems for this long it's very unlikely you'll have issues. No more than any other water cooled setup.
> 
> People see the 'large' amounts of leaking issues posted on forums and assume that every predator system leaks or will eventually leak. This is just not true. Yes, they had a high number of leak issues with the predator from the get go, but in the grand scheme of things I'm sure it's still a small percentage of total units.
> 
> I had exactly zero issues with my 1.0 but followed the recall anyway. My 1.1 hand no issues either and it ran for nearly a year.
> 
> Only reason I'm not still using it is I got the bug and I wanted a real custom loop. So I plunked down a few hundred bucks for zero performance increase. I just wanted it.
> 
> PS: I am still using the mx block that came with my predator. Works like a charm. No leaks. I may upgrade to an evo at some point but only because I want either the plexi top or the red SE.


Guess i got lucky. I have 2 Predator 360's in my loop, cooling my I7-5960x and Dual FuryX's with corresponding EKWB blocks and disconnects. Got a minor leak at the connection at the pump on one of my Predators. EKWB was fantastic and replaced the unit. During many of my correspondences with them I let it be known I had a second unit in my setup. Out of the blue they offered to replace it even though i was having no issues. Now that is customer service.


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> My thoughts exactly. Even though I never had a single issue with the predator, I sold it for almost exactly what I bought it for and ordered my custom loop this morning


Congrats. I'm jelous on you.
I need to upgrade graphic card now, after 3 years.
I can't afford damn EK X-RES 100 Revo Glass, Coolstream CE 280 and Supremacy EVO with 6 10/13mm compression fittings...








I know with them no leak and performance are great.

My choice would be this...

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xres-100-glass-revo-d5-pwm-incl-pump

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-evo-acetal-nickel

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-coolstream-ce-280-dual

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-acf-fitting-10-13mm-nickel

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/tube-primochill-primoflextm-advanced-lrttm-12-7-9-5mm-onyx-black-pflexa-12-bk

350 in total. Let;s say 400 because 2x 45 angled adapters for CPU and 2x Vardar F3 140mm.
But that would be awesome setup. I'm brave enough to connect Intel i7-5820K and GeForce GTX1xxx to 280mm radiator.








With fans on 1500RPM that would be evidence that even 280mm could be used if no other choice for CPU and GPU. Now with H100 I have no more space for OC above 1.200V and 4.2GHz, because he become noisy. That's max if I want to keep silence. With real watercooling I could use even 1.300V.


----------



## akira749

I know some of you are currently waiting for the EK-MLC. We initially said it would become available in the beginning of the 2nd quarter of 2017. But unfortunately we have to delay it to the beginning of the 3rd quarter.

I know it will be a setback for a bunch of you and i'm really sorry about this.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I know some of you are currently waiting for the EK-MLC. We initially said it would become available in the beginning of the 2nd quarter of 2017. But unfortunately we have to delay it to the beginning of the 3rd quarter.
> 
> I know it will be a setback for a bunch of you and i'm really sorry about this.


I hate the wait but if it's needed then so be it. Could we get a sneak peak? Something to hold this appetite over?


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I know it will be a setback for a bunch of you and i'm really sorry about this.


Considering that i"m waiting the new car, for me it's good since now i don't have the money







But a little preview?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> I hate the wait but if it's needed then so be it. Could we get a sneak peak? Something to hold this appetite over?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesimas*
> 
> Considering that i"m waiting the new car, for me it's good since now i don't have the money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But a little preview?


Sorry guys it's not possible at the moment.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> I hate the wait but if it's needed then so be it. Could we get a sneak peak? Something to hold this appetite over?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vesimas*
> 
> Considering that i"m waiting the new car, for me it's good since now i don't have the money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But a little preview?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry guys it's not possible at the moment.
Click to expand...

Wants to ask if MLC will be modular and have high flow rate QDCs. Add-on rads, etc. But I know, just need to wait to find out. 'sigh'


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Wants to ask if MLC will be modular and have high flow rate QDCs. Add-on rads, etc. But I know, just need to wait to find out. 'sigh'


This is some of our goals!


----------



## Marc W

Today I removed my leaking Predator 240 to assess the damage that has been done.

The Supremacy MX's clear plastic block has cracked in many places.
It looks as if the clear plastic has a manufacturing defect and has shrunk/distorted over time/heat cycles.
It has cracked on all 4 corners and at the inlet and outlet ports.

You can see in many of the photos that the clear plastic block and top cover have curved up towards the middle which has caused the fracture at the inlet/outlet ports.
This is only 4 months in with regular daily pc use. The block was installed once back in Nov 2016 and today is the first time it has been removed.

This failure has caused significant water damage to my newly built pc (spec in sig).
The motherboards first pci-e slot is destroyed as are the pci-e edge connections of my GTX 1070.

What is EK's position on damaged pc components due to a faulty product ?

*I would strongly suggest that anyone with a Predator AIO Supremacy MX block to remove it from the cpu and examine it very closely for cracks and distortion of the materials.*
Please post photos if any are found.


----------



## Marc W




----------



## Marc W




----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I know some of you are currently waiting for the EK-MLC. We initially said it would become available in the beginning of the 2nd quarter of 2017. But unfortunately we have to delay it to the beginning of the 3rd quarter.
> 
> I know it will be a setback for a bunch of you and i'm really sorry about this.


But... but... but... </3.












.

Suppose I can live with air cooling for now







.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc W*
> 
> Today I removed my leaking Predator 240 to assess the damage that has been done.
> 
> The Supremacy MX's clear plastic block has cracked in many places.
> It looks as if the clear plastic has a manufacturing defect and has shrunk/distorted over time/heat cycles.
> It has cracked on all 4 corners and at the inlet and outlet ports.
> 
> You can see in many of the photos that the clear plastic block and top cover have curved up towards the middle which has caused the fracture at the inlet/outlet ports.
> This is only 4 months in with regular daily pc use. The block was installed once back in Nov 2016 and today is the first time it has been removed.
> 
> This failure has caused significant water damage to my newly built pc (spec in sig).
> The motherboards first pci-e slot is destroyed as are the pci-e edge connections of my GTX 1070.
> 
> What is EK's position on damaged pc components due to a faulty product ?
> 
> *I would strongly suggest that anyone with a Predator AIO Supremacy MX block to remove it from the cpu and examine it very closely for cracks and distortion of the materials.*
> Please post photos if any are found.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sorry about that.









Open a ticket on our website. https://www.ekwb.com/customer-care/

Don't forget to mention the damage your components received too. When it comes to the Predator, we can help cover some of the damage.


----------



## Vesimas

I'm crossing fingers but my Pred 360 is going on for almost 9 months without issue


----------



## MrBrillio

I'm really scared..every day I'm reading about some damages caused by predator...mine it's installed from june 2016 and I haven't see any leaks, but can it keep cooling my gpu and cpu without problems? Isn't better for EK to retire remaining predators and maybe give a bonus to customers for a custom loop?
I think they're going to refound who encounter damages caused by their predator..or not?
And...are they refounding the entire ammount of the damage or only a part of it?


----------



## FoamyV

Question, would changing the CPU block alleviate the predator problem?

I have a basically new kit (only did a 24 test run without components) bought in November. My Ryzen build parts are all there, the only thing i'm waiting for is the am4 adapter + 1080 waterblock with qdc. I'm really not sure what course of action i should take. If i would've read that most predators are pc killers i would've returned it. Kind of sad! cause it cost quite a bunch


----------



## Elotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Question, would changing the CPU block alleviate the predator problem?
> 
> I have a basically new kit (only did a 24 test run without components) bought in November. My Ryzen build parts are all there, the only thing i'm waiting for is the am4 adapter + 1080 waterblock with qdc. I'm really not sure what course of action i should take. If i would've read that most predators are pc killers i would've returned it. Kind of sad! cause it cost quite a bunch


no because most of the issues were leaking from a faulty part on the pump/reservoir.. they did change the block top too in the final revision but most issues arose from overtightened connectors cracking the plastic on the combo


----------



## Ceadderman

I built a 4790k system with a R9 390 Nitro and used the Predator to cool the CPU. It worked good for cooling. Not so much for ease of use. I always stability check every build before sending it on its way. I had read up on the issues predator was having so I system checked one last time and noticed a small puddle on the backplate of the nitro. Thankfully nothING was damaged. I went through the RMA process, rebuilt the Predator using the parts they sent me and thankfully the unit was outside of the case when I noticed coolant on the paper towels. My client was nice enough about things that I gave him my 212+ cooler with high quality 35mm fans attached, refunded him the difference and sent him happily on his way. EK was great throughout the process and approved the return of the Predator. So if nothing else I say use the Predator and keep a watchful eye on your system. Place some blue paper towels under gravity breaks where coolant will drop and you should be fine. Not every Predator bricks. Quite a few people here have working units that have had no issues. I've been custom cooling for a few years, so I sorta figure I was due for an issue. Thankfully it was a minor one at most.









~Ceadder


----------



## FoamyV

Thanks for the advice, kind of sad i'd have to "paper towel" the pc just in case, good thing the case has glass panels. Was wondering though if EK would take the Predator and provide a discount on one of the normal kits (those are supposed to be safe right?). Anybody had their predator issues solved that way? probably not.

I'm getting more and more hesitant about risking a brand new 1800x, taichi and 1080. Can i reuse any of the parts from the predator to build a custom loop ( thinking of the QDC's since i also bought a gpu block prefilled) or am i better off just discarding the 360 pred, cry over the second 1080 i could have bought and get something else? What would you guys do


----------



## boltlock

If it was me I'd get rid of the lot, put it down to experience and do a custom loop instead. Hang on, that is what I did lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boltlock*
> 
> If it was me I'd get rid of the lot, put it down to experience and do a custom loop instead. Hang on, that is what I did lol.


An if you already own it, why not just see what's up before taking the route to custom. The money is spent, why not?









~Ceadder


----------



## boltlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> An if you already own it, why not just see what's up before taking the route to custom. The money is spent, why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Thing is my Predator turned out to be faulty so I was able to RMA that and I was reimbursed for the damaged components. There's no way I would even have considered using another Predator after that. As it turned out, my custom loop looks way better anyway.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boltlock*
> 
> If it was me I'd get rid of the lot, put it down to experience and do a custom loop instead. Hang on, that is what I did lol.


Some people have done custom loops and cant be bothered with the hassle of them







.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boltlock*
> 
> If it was me I'd get rid of the lot, put it down to experience and do a custom loop instead. Hang on, that is what I did lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people have done custom loops and cant be bothered with the hassle of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

And some are afraid they would muck it up so they'd rather stick to a simplistic AIO setup and be covered if anything bad happens.









~Ceadder


----------



## TheGovernment

The issue is, th
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Some people have done custom loops and cant be bothered with the hassle of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thats me now. My last rig had over 1500$ invested in the loop alone, tripple DDC setup, 3 x 460s, and a 360 rads etc. It was amazing at keeping things cool but my god what a pain in the ass to clean it etc. I sold it off to a buddy and I'm on my second predator 360. It had a small leak at the fitting but I just put a dab of silicon on there and it's been great since but didn't want to risk it anymore a few months ago.

I'll buy the new one when it comes out, although I sure hope EK realizes what a cluster bomb this thing was an offers an us guys who bought the predators, a discount on the new one. We stuck with them through this crap, the least they could do as a company is take care of the people who stuck around.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> And some are afraid they would muck it up so they'd rather stick to a simplistic AIO setup and be covered if anything bad happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Well yeah that to, also the extreme cost of going custom, I've got almost $2000 worth of gear







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> The issue is, th
> Thats me now. My last rig had over 1500$ invested in the loop alone, tripple DDC setup, 3 x 460s, and a 360 rads etc. It was amazing at keeping things cool but my god what a pain in the ass to clean it etc. I sold it off to a buddy and I'm on my second predator 360. It had a small leak at the fitting but I just put a dab of silicon on there and it's been great since but didn't want to risk it anymore a few months ago.
> 
> I'll buy the new one when it comes out, although I sure hope EK realizes what a cluster bomb this thing was an offers an us guys who bought the predators, a discount on the new one. We stuck with them through this crap, the least they could do as a company is take care of the people who stuck around.


Yep same boat for me, I had a $1000 loop, most of it imported from USA (couldn't get what I wanted here in Aus), kept everything cool enough, was quiet enough but the pain of filling, bleeding, draining and cleaning... nope done. Not to mention the problem of upgrading parts under a full loop.

My plan was to buy 2 Predators one for CPU one for GPU but all the leaking problems put me way off, I would of changed all the fittings anyway.

Would be nice for the MLC if we could buy just the pump / rad / res combo with a either a CPU or GPU block and just use our own fittings and tube (pwease EK???). I personally hate compressions they seem to leak the most, I like 1/2" barbs with 7/16" tube for that tight push fit







.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Well yeah that to, also the extreme cost of going custom, I've got almost $2000 worth of gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yep same boat for me, I had a $1000 loop, most of it imported from USA (couldn't get what I wanted here in Aus), kept everything cool enough, was quiet enough but the pain of filling, bleeding, draining and cleaning... nope done. Not to mention the problem of upgrading parts under a full loop.
> 
> My plan was to buy 2 Predators one for CPU one for GPU but all the leaking problems put me way off, I would of changed all the fittings anyway.
> 
> Would be nice for the MLC if we could buy just the pump / rad / res combo with a either a CPU or GPU block and just use our own fittings and tube (pwease EK???). I personally hate compressions they seem to leak the most, I like 1/2" barbs with 7/16" tube for that tight push fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


its kinda funny that you mention maintenance on a loop being too much then procede to say how you were going to crack open two predators amd replace the fittings which would then require maintenance the same as a custom loop....just saying if you do things right maintenance shouldnt be an all the time thing and can be fairly easily done...


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> its kinda funny that you mention maintenance on a loop being too much then procede to say how you were going to crack open two predators amd replace the fittings which would then require maintenance the same as a custom loop....just saying if you do things right maintenance shouldnt be an all the time thing and can be fairly easily done...


Maintaining an AIO is easier than a custom loop for one reason, you can fill and bleed the AIO out of the case where as a custom loop you have to build it into the case then spend god knows how long filling and bleeding.

Also as I said I _HATE_ compression fittings so if I have to rip apart the MLC to replace them with barbs I will, it wont take more than maybe an hour to do, my full loop took me 6 hours to have running both times I did it.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Maintaining an AIO is easier than a custom loop for one reason, you can fill and bleed the AIO out of the case where as a custom loop you have to build it into the case then spend god knows how long filling and bleeding.
> 
> Also as I said I _HATE_ compression fittings so if I have to rip apart the MLC to replace them with barbs I will, it wont take more than maybe an hour to do, my full loop took me 6 hours to have running both times I did it.


What do you against compression fittings?


----------



## Marc W

After recently loosing my new EVGA GTX 1070 Hybrid and MSI X99A Titanium to a Predator water block coolant leak all I can say is...

WOW!









EKWB amazing customer support...



And yes I am exchanging for another Predator 240.

I think I will buy and fit a Supremacy EVO X99 Full Nickel block to go with it this time, as I just don't trust plastic blocks anymore.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc W*
> 
> EKWB amazing customer support...
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I am exchanging for another Predator 240.


Makes me glad I stuck with EK for my loop. Massive respect to such a company !

(In other news, my loop arrived today







Can't wait to get off work)


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc W*
> 
> After recently loosing my new EVGA GTX 1070 Hybrid and MSI X99A Titanium to a Predator water block coolant leak all I can say is...
> 
> WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EKWB amazing customer support...
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I am exchanging for another Predator 240.
> 
> I think I will buy and fit a Supremacy EVO X99 Full Nickel block to go with it this time, as I just don't trust plastic blocks anymore.


You don't need to. EK has replaced the top of the cpu waterblocks with the acetal one from the Evo on all the new predators, I received mine like that. Besides, if you do yourself, that will void the warranty of your replacement. Take a look:


----------



## Marc W

Ahh I see, that looks good, stronger and more reliable than plexi









It will be interesting to see which version I get back from them and what changes there are from my 1.1C


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc W*
> 
> Ahh I see, that looks good, stronger and more reliable than plexi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see which version I get back from them and what changes there are from my 1.1C


As far as I know is latest version is 1.1E. Acetal top on CPU waterblock, and the pump port has also now a stronger metal ring around it (many were leaking from cracked plastic ports before, my 360 had this problem btw). So far, so good, I have not had any problems for a few months now. They covered all the shipping and their customer service was nothing less than spectacular, I have no doubt they will help you for sure.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Just order my predator 360 and a prefill 1080ti block ehhe








Finally joining the club !


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Maintaining an AIO is easier than a custom loop for one reason, you can fill and bleed the AIO out of the case where as a custom loop you have to build it into the case then spend god knows how long filling and bleeding.
> 
> Also as I said I _HATE_ compression fittings so if I have to rip apart the MLC to replace them with barbs I will, it wont take more than maybe an hour to do, my full loop took me 6 hours to have running both times I did it.


with the proper fill and drain setup it is easier but if you have to clean blocks it won't matter much either way...you still get to break it all down but i get filling and bleeding out of the case that truely is easier...but in my case i like having all components that i can water cooled...i just jump my psu place towels in all the right places and let it rip...i can usually do a tear down and block cleaning in about 3 hours....my case is so full that an aio would be just as much of a hassle especially with two i have an H220x as a secondary pump and rad but it's just extra i dont really need nearly the rad space i have so i get what you are saying its a chore either way


----------



## EK-123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Just order my predator 360 and a prefill 1080ti block ehhe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally joining the club !


Hi, interesting to see you just ordered your Predator unit, we have discontinued the units in January so I would like to ask you where you managed to buy it still? Thanks for the info.

Regards Mark


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*
> 
> Hi, interesting to see you just ordered your Predator unit, we have discontinued the units in January so I would like to ask you where you managed to buy it still? Thanks for the info.
> 
> Regards Mark


Alternate.be (belgium website) still had ONE unit left








Seems i was lucky on this one, since the mlc line seems to be delayed.
I checked with them before ordering and the item is brand new and i will have proper warranty support.


----------



## spiralz

Well Kinda in the club......

Got a 140 cooling my cpu and a 240 on GPU duties (1080 ti sli'd & OC'd)

The 140 is perfect for the x99 (5820k) with a mild OC of 4ghz makes very little noise

The 240 manages to keep the 1080Ti's and 59c top card and 52c bottom card but does make a fair bit of noise

Thought it would be fun to do something a bit different with them but will be going back to larger cases and custom rad set up had some fun with them though.

Yeah and both PWM hubs are shot but hey i prefer to use Mobo pwm anyways

Took ages to get them bled as well with the hardline routing and weak ass pumps


----------



## Sky-way

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiralz*
> 
> Well Kinda in the club......
> 
> Got a 140 cooling my cpu and a 240 on GPU duties (1080 ti sli'd & OC'd)
> 
> The 140 is perfect for the x99 (5820k) with a mild OC of 4ghz makes very little noise
> 
> The 240 manages to keep the 1080Ti's and 59c top card and 52c bottom card but does make a fair bit of noise
> 
> Thought it would be fun to do something a bit different with them but will be going back to larger cases and custom rad set up had some fun with them though.
> 
> Yeah and both PWM hubs are shot but hey i prefer to use Mobo pwm anyways
> 
> Took ages to get them bled as well with the hardline routing and weak ass pumps


What are the temps on your 5820k?


----------



## spiralz

XTU prolonged stress testing CPU max is 63c (stock voltage)

dips between 59-63c during a stress test (room temp is about 22c)

but that's with a quiet fan curve, when the stress tests start the is barely any change in sound at all from the 140 predator so great for CPU cooling really, maybe not for extreme overclocking but for 24/7 - quiet usage its great.


----------



## Sky-way

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiralz*
> 
> XTU prolonged stress testing CPU max is 63c (stock voltage)
> 
> dips between 59-63c during a stress test (room temp is about 22c)
> 
> but that's with a quiet fan curve, when the stress tests start the is barely any change in sound at all from the 140 predator so great for CPU cooling really, maybe not for extreme overclocking but for 24/7 - quiet usage its great.


Those are good temps for that frequency, I just didn't think it would be enough to cool it but I see you're on stock voltage so that makes sense. I have mine oc'd to 4.5Ghz at 1.250 volts, but I have 2 240mm rads (one thick, one thin) and I max out around 68-71 with room temp about the same as yours, 22-23C.


----------



## TK421

ek mlc when?

it's already spring


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> ek mlc when?
> 
> it's already spring


It was pushed back till Q3 as akira749 said a few pages back.


----------



## TK421

welp


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> It was pushed back till Q3 as akira749 said a few pages back.


Damn, i missed that, q3


----------



## KedarWolf

Selling my older Maxwell 12GB Titan X with EK nickel waterblock and black backplate with Predator QDCs. Upgraded to a 1080 Ti!









See here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1627837/older-12gb-maxwell-titan-x-ek-nickel-waterblock-and-black-backplate-with-predator-qdcs/0_20


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> welp


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Damn, i missed that, q3


Yep tell me about it, hopefully the extra wait means it wont have leaking issues etc. still annoying to have to wait another 3 months







.


----------



## RamGuy

I know none of you can comment on the upcoming EK MLC AiO, but I suppose many of you have experience with EK Predator. I'm looking to reduce the ambient noise we have in our appartement, and most of the noise come from my server (standing in the hallway in lack of a better place to have it) and my desktop (placed in the living room, yeah we don't have that much space..).

I don't expect to achieve silent operation but I want to improve upon what we currently got. When sitting at my desk the idle noise from my desktop from where I sit is about 42 dB. When running a graphics benchmark to simulate what it's like while gaming it's about 46-47 dB. When standing in the hallway the noise from the server is about 50 dB.

I want to lower this by a lot. I will be upgrading my desktop this summer when Skylake-X arrives and I'm considering whether to go full custom loop, or go for EK MLC 360. Is it realistic to be able to cool a 6-8 core overclocked Skylake-X and a GTX 1080 Ti with a EK AiO and still get low noise levels? Or do I have to go full custom?

My server is a harder to deal with, it's running a [email protected] and a GTX 970. There is no real need for graphics power anymore so I could simply replace the graphics card with something passive and get EK MLC 360 for the CPU. But I could also just get the EK MLC 360 for both the CPU and GPU. I'm also considering replacing the hardware with AMD R7-1700X and ECC memory. The biggest problem with my server is it's 12x 3,5-inch hard drives. They need cooling, so I need air flow. That's why its so loud today. I have 2x Icy Box IB-555SSK filled with 5x WD RE4 2TB and 5x WD RE4 4TB hard drives. These comes with small fans making a lot of noise. I could create air flow using larger fans etc but all these hard drives needs cooling and that air flow will create noise. Any suggestions?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RamGuy*
> 
> I know none of you can comment on the upcoming EK MLC AiO, but I suppose many of you have experience with EK Predator. I'm looking to reduce the ambient noise we have in our appartement, and most of the noise come from my server (standing in the hallway in lack of a better place to have it) and my desktop (placed in the living room, yeah we don't have that much space..).
> 
> I don't expect to achieve silent operation but I want to improve upon what we currently got. When sitting at my desk the idle noise from my desktop from where I sit is about 42 dB. When running a graphics benchmark to simulate what it's like while gaming it's about 46-47 dB. When standing in the hallway the noise from the server is about 50 dB.
> 
> I want to lower this by a lot. I will be upgrading my desktop this summer when Skylake-X arrives and I'm considering whether to go full custom loop, or go for EK MLC 360. Is it realistic to be able to cool a 6-8 core overclocked Skylake-X and a GTX 1080 Ti with a EK AiO and still get low noise levels? Or do I have to go full custom?
> 
> My server is a harder to deal with, it's running a [email protected] and a GTX 970. There is no real need for graphics power anymore so I could simply replace the graphics card with something passive and get EK MLC 360 for the CPU. But I could also just get the EK MLC 360 for both the CPU and GPU. I'm also considering replacing the hardware with AMD R7-1700X and ECC memory. The biggest problem with my server is it's 12x 3,5-inch hard drives. They need cooling, so I need air flow. That's why its so loud today. I have 2x Icy Box IB-555SSK filled with 5x WD RE4 2TB and 5x WD RE4 4TB hard drives. These comes with small fans making a lot of noise. I could create air flow using larger fans etc but all these hard drives needs cooling and that air flow will create noise. Any suggestions?


Full custom would be significantly quieter if you use more radiators, quieter fans, and a D5 pump or something similar versus the louder DDC on the AIO's.

As for your server, a server like that is always going to be loud. Another chassis might allow you to quiet it down though, something with a large separated bottom or top compartment for the HDD's and larger cooler fans, like the Silverstone TJ07 or TJ11 or Lian-Li PC-V series or PC-X series.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RamGuy*
> 
> I want to lower this by a lot. I will be upgrading my desktop this summer when Skylake-X arrives and I'm considering whether to go full custom loop, or go for EK MLC 360. Is it realistic to be able to cool a 6-8 core overclocked Skylake-X and a GTX 1080 Ti with a EK AiO and still get low noise levels? Or do I have to go full custom??


I have an overclocked haswell-e in my desktop with a 1080ti and only one hdd (I have 3 ssd though),the biggest noise is coming from the hdd and of course the blower of the fe 1080ti (which i will replace with a waterblock next week).
My cpu is cooled by the kraken nzt x61 aio and even in game, the noise is minimal.
Even with only one 360rad for both the gpu and the cpu it will be a hell of a lot quieter than 42db.
Apart from the blower i will replace i barely hear my computer of the sounds of my games and that is when i am sitting in front of my desk, if i am on the coach i don't even hear it.
Hope that helps.

But like the guy above me said, going full custom will definitly be quieter.
That being said there is a full passive solution on kickstarter scheduled to be released in the market by the end of the summer.
For your server it is gonna be tricky though, there are things you can do to attenuate the noise but with that much hdd, not sure it will be very effective.


----------



## zipeldiablo

So, just received my predator 360 !
Had a hard time fitting it though, my case can accomodate a 360 radiator but i didn't count the size of the pump....
So i had to bend some metal and i couldn't fit my second top fan









Does anybody knows if the 360 will fit in a corsair carbide air 740?
Didn't find it in the compatibility list


----------



## Ceadderman

I got one in a Graphite Series FT (top) without issue. So if you don't get a timely answer I would check the specs of that and compare it to the Carbide air specs that you are looking at. There is a lot of room in the Titanium that I fit it into.

I had the pump facing the rear of that case to allow good routing to the i7-4790k that it was cooling. Didn't have to shoehorn it into the case at all and there was quite a bit of room from the front of the case to the unit. The Predator didn't invade the 5.25" space at all.









~Ceadder


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I got one in a Graphite Series FT (top) without issue. So if you don't get a timely answer I would check the specs of that and compare it to the Carbide air specs that you are looking at. There is a lot of room in the Titanium that I fit it into.
> 
> I had the pump facing the rear of that case to allow good routing to the i7-4790k that it was cooling. Didn't have to shoehorn it into the case at all and there was quite a bit of room from the front of the case to the unit. The Predator didn't invade the 5.25" space at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Will look into that.

Bad news on the day : ek moved to a new warehouse and for now they are not building prefilled waterblocks.
Wish i was aware of that before ordering both the waterblock and the predator, so pissed of right now


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Will look into that.
> 
> Bad news on the day : ek moved to a new warehouse and for now they are not building prefilled waterblocks.
> Wish i was aware of that before ordering both the waterblock and the predator, so pissed of right now


Can't you just cancel your order? Or you just pissed you can't get it?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Will look into that.
> 
> Bad news on the day : ek moved to a new warehouse and for now they are not building prefilled waterblocks.
> Wish i was aware of that before ordering both the waterblock and the predator, so pissed of right now
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you just cancel your order? Or you just pissed you can't get it?
Click to expand...

I just got my pre-filled 1080 Ti waterblock a month or so back, man, I'm lucky.

Anyone want a pre-filled older Maxwell Titan X? $400 USD with $150 worth of an EK nickel water block and black back plate, you pay shipping though.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1627837/older-asus-12gb-maxwell-titan-x-ek-nickel-waterblock-and-black-backplate-with-predator-qdcs/0_20


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Can't you just cancel your order? Or you just pissed you can't get it?


I bought a predator to go with the pre-filled block in order to have my hardware on warranty in case of leakage, no way am i gonna cancel the order








I'm pissed off because they didn't make the customers aware of the delay beforehand, i'm fine with some delay as long as i am aware of it, that's just respect to the customers.
And the cherry on the cake? they don't even have a backplate in stock to fullfill my order because they don't lock itemsfor existing orders so i will have to wait even longer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I just got my pre-filled 1080 Ti waterblock a month or so back, man, I'm lucky.


Yup because you bought the titan block


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Can't you just cancel your order? Or you just pissed you can't get it?
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a predator to go with the pre-filled block in order to have my hardware on warranty in case of leakage, no way am i gonna cancel the order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pissed off because they didn't make the customers aware of the delay beforehand, i'm fine with some delay as long as i am aware of it, that's just respect to the customers.
> And the cherry on the cake? they don't even have a backplate in stock to fullfill my order because they don't lock itemsfor existing orders so i will have to wait even longer.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I just got my pre-filled 1080 Ti waterblock a month or so back, man, I'm lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup because you bought the titan block
Click to expand...

Yes, Pascal Titan X block.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> I bought a predator to go with the pre-filled block in order to have my hardware on warranty in case of leakage, no way am i gonna cancel the order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pissed off because they didn't make the customers aware of the delay beforehand, i'm fine with some delay as long as i am aware of it, that's just respect to the customers.
> And the cherry on the cake? they don't even have a backplate in stock to fullfill my order because they don't lock itemsfor existing orders so i will have to wait even longer.
> Yup because you bought the titan block


They said the mlc would be delayed till q3 a couple weeks ago or so. In this thread.

*edit* 3 weeks ago. Post 6609


----------



## Spongeboy5040

Oh ffs. I've been waiting on mlc for my GPU upgrade.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeboy5040*
> 
> Oh ffs. I've been waiting on mlc for my GPU upgrade.


I'm sure Eddy and Co are thinking along similar lines about people going custom loop.







lol

Just bringing a little levity to ease the tension.










~Ceadder


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> They said the mlc would be delayed till q3 a couple weeks ago or so. In this thread.
> 
> *edit* 3 weeks ago. Post 6609


I know but what does it have to do with this?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> I know but what does it have to do with this?


I guess I'm confused. Is that not what you're talking about?


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I guess I'm confused. Is that not what you're talking about?


No he's talking about his order for the predator pre-filled block he ordered. EK is moving to a different location and it's gonna be a long wait before he gets his that he ordered from them.... and they didnt have the block in stock to begin with but they still took the order.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> No he's talking about his order for the predator pre-filled block he ordered. EK is moving to a different location and it's gonna be a long wait before he gets his that he ordered from them.... and they didnt have the block in stock to begin with but they still took the order.


Worse than that mate !
They had the backplate when i took the order but since my order is delayed because of the pre-fill option they give it to someone else !
Geniuses


----------



## Jyve

Aaah. I'm sorry. I misunderstood. I thought it was about the mlc setup.

Yeah that is pretty lame then. Surprising as they're CS is generally some of the best.

You contact them at all? Maybe they can work something out for you?


----------



## RamGuy

Have we gotten any confirmation on the delay? Can't seem to find any "official" information about it. It's really sad for me as Skylake-X seems to be pushed for an earlier release this summer. Was going with pre-filled EK for both the CPU and GPU on might next build, but it doesn't seem like MLC will make it in time and the predator line-up is End-of-Life so I'm forced to be looking at something else. Going full custom seems to be a little bit too expensive and time consuming for little gain.


----------



## Ceadderman

Your gain would be in having a custom loop prior to launch of mlc. Sometimes you have to look at things with a different perspective other than performance.









I wish I could help speed things along for you, but honestly if they are undergoing a move there is not much to be done if anything. Short of hopping abort a plane and showing up at their doorstep ready to help out with manual labor. Although showing up with the preferred 6pack of suds may speed things along.









~Ceadder


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Aaah. I'm sorry. I misunderstood. I thought it was about the mlc setup.
> 
> Yeah that is pretty lame then. Surprising as they're CS is generally some of the best.
> 
> You contact them at all? Maybe they can work something out for you?


Yup, send them some mails, nothing to do really, either cancel the order, cancel the pre-fill (which in my case is not possible) or just wait which is what i am doing


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Yup, send them some mails, nothing to do really, either cancel the order, cancel the pre-fill (which in my case is not possible) or just wait which is what i am doing


Why the pre filled so important? Just the no hassle of a custom loop?

I started with the predator and managed to work my way up to custom. Always starts with the little things. External res, then gpu block. Before I knew it I'm ordering a d5 pump res, 360 rad, and fittings.


----------



## HaykOC

Sorry wrong thread.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Why the pre filled so important? Just the no hassle of a custom loop?
> 
> I started with the predator and managed to work my way up to custom. Always starts with the little things. External res, then gpu block. Before I knew it I'm ordering a d5 pump res, 360 rad, and fittings.


leak-free warranty
I could pay more and go for a custom loop but yes there is the hassle of building it, and in case something goes wrong and i fry my hardware because of a leak, i would have to pay for it again.
With the pre-fill block, ek will be the one to pay in case there is a leak which is something less to worry about









Hopefully the mlc line will have a d5 pump available and the possibility to put two res in the loop.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> leak-free warranty
> I could pay more and go for a custom loop but yes there is the hassle of building it, and in case something goes wrong and i fry my hardware because of a leak, i would have to pay for it again.
> With the pre-fill block, ek will be the one to pay in case there is a leak which is something less to worry about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the mlc line will have a d5 pump available and the possibility to put two res in the loop.


I can all but guarantee it won't come with a d5. Too expensive and would push it into a price point that's just not 'attractive'

I'm sure you'll be able to put another res inline. My only real Co seen is the expandability of it though. If you scan through some posts earlier on this thread it would appear that ek is a little picky when it cones to that and covering the warranty.

I don't remember specifically but it would seem if you didn't expand the predator in a particular way they wouldn't cover it. For instance, I think my Bitspower gpu block alone would have negated the warranty. I mean, I sort of get it, but since ek didn't make a gpu block for my card, I had no real choice.

Look back a month or so and you'll see where there was a conversation about this. Kind of shocked me to be honest and is one of the reasons I went custom.


----------



## Alpina 7

So I've got 2 predator 360s in my case in a parallel loop they are both cooling my CPU and are attached to a very big reservoir. Do you guys think there's any issues with the pumps running in sync through the same lines. Been months and so far so good..

Also I had a question. I unpluged both of the predators pumps and plugged them directly to the motherboard and have them at full speed I had to set them to DC in my bios but they are both working 100% I read somewhere they have to have Sata power to run but mine are running at 3-3100 rpm just fine?

Just curious.


----------



## Ceadderman

Should be fine. EK used to put out a dual DDC top and it ran just fine in my sig rig.









~Ceadder


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Also I had a question. I unpluged both of the predators pumps and plugged them directly to the motherboard and have them at full speed I had to set them to DC in my bios but they are both working 100% I read somewhere they have to have Sata power to run but mine are running at 3-3100 rpm just fine?
> 
> Just curious.


That SATA power bit is probably in relation to the integrated splitter, as it uses a 2 pin signal cable for PWM but uses SATA for power.

The actual pump itself is just a regular 4 pin fan cable, and maxes out at 3k RPM. You're all good.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> That SATA power bit is probably in relation to the integrated splitter, as it uses a 2 pin signal cable for PWM but uses SATA for power.
> 
> The actual pump itself is just a regular 4 pin fan cable, and maxes out at 3k RPM. You're all good.


Awesome sir. However I wonder why when I set them to pwm in my bios they arnt detected and they don't show the speeds or anything. But in DC they start to show up after a few seconds. I'm
Sure they're 4 wire pwm powered so I wonder what the deal is


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> So I've got 2 predator 360s in my case in a parallel loop they are both cooling my CPU and are attached to a very big reservoir. Do you guys think there's any issues with the pumps running in sync through the same lines. Been months and so far so good..
> 
> Also I had a question. I unpluged both of the predators pumps and plugged them directly to the motherboard and have them at full speed I had to set them to DC in my bios but they are both working 100% I read somewhere they have to have Sata power to run but mine are running at 3-3100 rpm just fine?
> 
> Just curious.


It's perfectly fine. You don't need them to run 100% though, you could easily set them at 30%-40% and likely won't even change the temps. I've run dual and triple DDC setups 24/7 for years with no issues and know lots of people that do the same for safety reasons (backup if a pump fails) in my case I was running 5 x 420 rads, 3 x 980ti's etc, so it was a ton of crap that needed more than one DDC.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I can all but guarantee it won't come with a d5. Too expensive and would push it into a price point that's just not 'attractive'
> 
> I'm sure you'll be able to put another res inline. My only real Co seen is the expandability of it though. If you scan through some posts earlier on this thread it would appear that ek is a little picky when it cones to that and covering the warranty.
> 
> I don't remember specifically but it would seem if you didn't expand the predator in a particular way they wouldn't cover it. For instance, I think my Bitspower gpu block alone would have negated the warranty. I mean, I sort of get it, but since ek didn't make a gpu block for my card, I had no real choice.
> 
> Look back a month or so and you'll see where there was a conversation about this. Kind of shocked me to be honest and is one of the reasons I went custom.


We will see.

Picky? as long as i only have my predator and my pre-fill block i am fine.
I get why people would want more and go custom though, i should check is my insurance would cover a custom loop.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> It's perfectly fine. You don't need them to run 100% though, you could easily set them at 30%-40% and likely won't even change the temps. I've run dual and triple DDC setups 24/7 for years with no issues and know lots of people that do the same for safety reasons (backup if a pump fails) in my case I was running 5 x 420 rads, 3 x 980ti's etc, so it was a ton of crap that needed more than one DDC.


Cool man feel better now, thanks


----------



## zipeldiablo

Well, my pre-filled block just arrived... broken.
The plastic part is totally broken and some liquid is leaking from the tubing it appears. hooray.
It will go straight back to ek for replacment, hits you hard after 3 weeks of waiting.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Well, my pre-filled block just arrived... broken.
> The plastic part is totally broken and some liquid is leaking from the tubing it appears. hooray.
> It will go straight back to ek for replacment, hits you hard after 3 weeks of waiting.


Wow. That really blows. I'm sorry to hear that.

Seems to be far more issues with ek than I'm used to seeing. Wonder what's up.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Wow. That really blows. I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> Seems to be far more issues with ek than I'm used to seeing. Wonder what's up.


I have a tendency to be VERY unlucky with hardware in general, that's why i buy with warranty only and that's also why i wanted the leak-free warranty








What bothers me here is that the package was in very good shape and everything seemed protected, i don't get how the block could be damage at this point :/
See for yourself, seems to be leaking AF without ever being plugged and the plastic part is dead, don't know of the custom service will handle this.
Hopefully it will not take too much time, but they better not ask me to pay for the return or the damaged parts.


----------



## Ceadderman

Love the look, but that is really disappointing that it was broken rotb during shipping.









~Ceadder


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Love the look, but that is really disappointing that it was broken rotb during shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yup.
Funny thing, i was missing to remove some screws on the gpu, that's the only reason i opened the plastic covering the waterblock.
Otherwise i would've figured it was broken after removing everything on the gpu


----------



## Ceadderman

I just don't understand the shroud to begin with. While it looks nice, it really has zero functionality to it compared to an unfilled block other than it's filled. I would definitely like to hear from a rep as to the thinking of the shrouded connection block. Cause, shoot that wolle side could've been better manufactured with 100% Acetal instead of a shrouded Connection block imho.









~Ceadder


----------



## nycgtr

Don't get why Ek is even in this predator aio business. I understand the concept of getting into other AIOs using better parts and quality. However, with all the issues I see in this thread why not just buy all the stuff from ek and do it yourself. The cost isn't exactly much different. At the end of the day it's an assembled kit that you might have done better on your own with more attention and caution.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Don't get why Ek is even in this predator aio business. I understand the concept of getting into other AIOs using better parts and quality. However, with all the issues I see in this thread why not just buy all the stuff from ek and do it yourself. The cost isn't exactly much different. At the end of the day it's an assembled kit that you might have done better on your own with more attention and caution.


I think it's more about people not trusting results to do it. All in one is kind of peace of mind you know?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I think it's more about people not trusting results to do it. All in one is kind of peace of mind you know?


I can understand that with a sealed off loop. However, this isn't a closed loop. Anyone buying this should be checking every fitting and connection prior to use. There's plenty of opportunity for something to come loose during transport, storage etc for something like this.


----------



## Jyve

It really is an expandable aio loop. As big a hassle as it would be. Should someone just straight install it without checking fittings and such and it did leak then ek would be responsible for the damage.

I purchased the predator for this very reason, my uncertainty in installing a custom loop. Having never done it, I didn't realize how easy it really is. After messing around and expanding on the predator is when I figured, wow, this really is pretty easy. Test for leaks and let it fly.

I feel the same way about rigid tubing. Looks like it is difficult but if I ever decide to go that route I'm sure I'll realize its pretty easy. After practice bending first.

As for that shroud on the gpu block, I don't get it. I'm not entirely sure I like the looks much less any functionality or lack there of.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> It really is an expandable aio loop. As big a hassle as it would be. Should someone just straight install it without checking fittings and such and it did leak then ek would be responsible for the damage.
> 
> I purchased the predator for this very reason, my uncertainty in installing a custom loop. Having never done it, I didn't realize how easy it really is. After messing around and expanding on the predator is when I figured, wow, this really is pretty easy. Test for leaks and let it fly.
> 
> I feel the same way about rigid tubing. Looks like it is difficult but if I ever decide to go that route I'm sure I'll realize its pretty easy. After practice bending first.
> 
> As for that shroud on the gpu block, I don't get it. I'm not entirely sure I like the looks much less any functionality or lack there of.


That's the only thing I haven't done when it comes to building custom PC is use rigid tubing kind of freaks me out but I really want to do it


----------



## TheGovernment

Rigid tubing isn't very hard. The problem is that it's a pain in the butt when you want to change stuff. The bending takes a bit of practice but you'd get the hang of it on a few bends, it's not bad. I've built 10 water cooled pcs and this time, just wanted something nice and easy, the predator fit the bill. I do have to say, the quick connectors are great for removing your gear without having to drain everything. When I do my next loop, I'm going to be using something similar for sure!


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Rigid tubing isn't very hard. The problem is that it's a pain in the butt when you want to change stuff. The bending takes a bit of practice but you'd get the hang of it on a few bends, it's not bad. I've built 10 water cooled pcs and this time, just wanted something nice and easy, the predator fit the bill. I do have to say, the quick connectors are great for removing your gear without having to drain everything. When I do my next loop, I'm going to be using something similar for sure!


Yea I agree I actually have a quick connector for when I drain my system at the bottom of the loop so all I have to do is attach the female connection and boom. Love it

So if I want to do let's say a good PETG loop, what kind of EK fittings what size and what tools would I need? Do they sell a kit that includes everything for bends etc?


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Yea I agree I actually have a quick connector for when I drain my system at the bottom of the loop so all I have to do is attach the female connection and boom. Love it
> 
> So if I want to do let's say a good PETG loop, what kind of EK fittings what size and what tools would I need? Do they sell a kit that includes everything for bends etc?


Ya, you can buy entire kits that have everything you need to do the bends etc. They are not that expensive. it's nice to make your own jigs. Get some plywood and some of the tube angle bends and it makes it pretty easy to work with.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phBZmQ_HBe0

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22335/too-130/Monsoon_Hardline_Pro_Full_Bending_Kit_-_12_x_58_16mm.html Each company makes a similar kit for their tubing. the mandrels are awesome. Use a piece of plywood and screw the mandrel down for a super easy perfect bend. You'll have to hand bomb the bends that are not square though. It's just trial and error.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> That's the only thing I haven't done when it comes to building custom PC is use rigid tubing kind of freaks me out but I really want to do it


i just did my first rigid tubing build using the core p3 and included my predator to save money on a rad. It takes practice, a lot for me. The way i did mine though, it literally takes a few sec to drain totally. If i needed to swap something out, thanks the the core p3 and a valve at the bottom of the predator rad. I'm not totally happy with my tubes, it's functional and looks ok, but I'm going to get some 90° fittings and redo some tubes down the road.

I wasnt going to post a pic, but here ya go, please don't judge my tube work.


----------



## maslows

Don't be ashamed look at my initial attempt, that bend in the top right.... I have some primochill 1/2" tubing on the way for my new case,




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> i just did my first rigid tubing build using the core p3 and included my predator to save money on a rad. It takes practice, a lot for me. The way i did mine though, it literally takes a few sec to drain totally. If i needed to swap something out, thanks the the core p3 and a valve at the bottom of the predator rad. I'm not totally happy with my tubes, it's functional and looks ok, but I'm going to get some 90° fittings and redo some tubes down the road.
> 
> I wasnt going to post a pic, but here ya go, please don't judge my tube work.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I just don't understand the shroud to begin with. While it looks nice, it really has zero functionality to it compared to an unfilled block other than it's filled. I would definitely like to hear from a rep as to the thinking of the shrouded connection block. Cause, shoot that wolle side could've been better manufactured with 100% Acetal instead of a shrouded Connection block imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


It's there for the look, not the fonctionality. So far we have it on the 1080Ti blocks and the Strix 1080Ti. I don't know if the plan is to have it on all of the 1080Ti.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahhh okay, makes sense now. So form over function. Still would been better as a whole, over, as a dressup item. Surprised that it was only for a small sample of blocks however.









~Ceadder


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> i just did my first rigid tubing build using the core p3 and included my predator to save money on a rad. It takes practice, a lot for me. The way i did mine though, it literally takes a few sec to drain totally. If i needed to swap something out, thanks the the core p3 and a valve at the bottom of the predator rad. I'm not totally happy with my tubes, it's functional and looks ok, but I'm going to get some 90° fittings and redo some tubes down the road.
> 
> I wasnt going to post a pic, but here ya go, please don't judge my tube work.


I don't see any problems with your tubing runs. Looks pretty good to me specially considering this is your first go around.

As for using your predator to not waste a rad. It is fully functioning though right? You aren't using it just as a rad right?


----------



## CptSpig

Look what EK is selling now! I think EK is trying to make things easier to expand.









http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/C...6-4bfc-a4fb-885cf3f88335_zps67qb8rdz.jpg.html


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Look what EK is selling now! I think EK is trying to make things easier to expand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/C...6-4bfc-a4fb-885cf3f88335_zps67qb8rdz.jpg.html


I get they are medical grade and good quality and all but good lord they are ugly. Imagine every component with a set of these on it. That makes for a seriously ugly loop. All IMO of course.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I get they are medical grade and good quality and all but good lord they are ugly. Imagine every component with a set of these on it. That makes for a seriously ugly loop. All IMO of course.


For someone bench marking and switching out hardware constantly it's beautiful.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I get they are medical grade and good quality and all but good lord they are ugly. Imagine every component with a set of these on it. That makes for a seriously ugly loop. All IMO of course.
> 
> 
> 
> For someone bench marking and switching out hardware constantly it's beautiful.
Click to expand...

In-deed!









~Ceadder


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I don't see any problems with your tubing runs. Looks pretty good to me specially considering this is your first go around.
> 
> As for using your predator to not waste a rad. It is fully functioning though right? You aren't using it just as a rad right?


thank you, i appreciate that. Yes the predator is fully functional so there's 2 pumps going.


----------



## mr2cam

Finally made the jump to a custom loop for my graphics card, got tired of waiting for the EVGA hybrid cooler to become available for my 1080ti. It's my first custom loop and I already see a few things that I don't like, for one the length of the hose going from the pump to the rad is too long. Had a blast doing it though, can't wait for my next one!


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr2cam*
> 
> Finally made the jump to a custom loop for my graphics card, got tired of waiting for the EVGA hybrid cooler to become available for my 1080ti. It's my first custom loop and I already see a few things that I don't like, for one the length of the hose going from the pump to the rad is too long. Had a blast doing it though, can't wait for my next one!


Yeah, rotate the pump counter clockwise a bit and get some angled fittings. Makes a world of difference.


----------



## levibaker88

Can EK give an idea on rad sizing for the new EK-MLC line-up? I'm assuming there will be 240/280/360 available?


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I get they are medical grade and good quality and all but good lord they are ugly. Imagine every component with a set of these on it. That makes for a seriously ugly loop. All IMO of course.


Personnaly, i would just put these on some specific tubes to allow me to remove parts or waterblocks without draining the loop.

Out of curiosity anyone using this : https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-cable-pwm-predator-fan-adapter-for-gpu-50cm
There is absolutly no documentation available and i am wondering how it is working.
It is in addition of the pwn on the cpu?
If so how the system will regulate?
Fan first or pump first?
Can we custom this?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levibaker88*
> 
> Can EK give an idea on rad sizing for the new EK-MLC line-up? I'm assuming there will be 240/280/360 available?


Not yet sorry. But since those 3 sizes were covered with the Predator, it's safe to assume that they will still be available.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Out of curiosity anyone using this : https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-cable-pwm-predator-fan-adapter-for-gpu-50cm
> There is absolutly no documentation available and i am wondering how it is working.
> It is in addition of the pwn on the cpu?
> If so how the system will regulate?
> Fan first or pump first?
> Can we custom this?


Just from a cursory glance, it seems that this adapter cable is intended to replace the included 2 pin PWM signal cable on the integrated splitter. If using the splitter normally, the 2 pin signal cable would be then attached to a motherboard header/fan controller and that would be what gives the PWM signal to the splitter board.

With the GPU cable, the 2 pin signal header would feed back to the GPU fan header instead, meaning the PWM signal would be fed from the GPU to the splitter. The note on the page indicates that this should be used if you wish the Predator be controlled via GPU temperatures, which would only be done if you could directly feed the PWM signal to the splitter (not including the use of stuff like Speedfan).


----------



## mr2cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Yeah, rotate the pump counter clockwise a bit and get some angled fittings. Makes a world of difference.


Ya my next build will involve angled fittings, I just went with the confiscator that EK has


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Just from a cursory glance, it seems that this adapter cable is intended to replace the included 2 pin PWM signal cable on the integrated splitter. If using the splitter normally, the 2 pin signal cable would be then attached to a motherboard header/fan controller and that would be what gives the PWM signal to the splitter board.
> 
> With the GPU cable, the 2 pin signal header would feed back to the GPU fan header instead, meaning the PWM signal would be fed from the GPU to the splitter. The note on the page indicates that this should be used if you wish the Predator be controlled via GPU temperatures, which would only be done if you could directly feed the PWM signal to the splitter (not including the use of stuff like Speedfan).


That's weird, if i understand you correctly that would mean that one has to choose between regulate from gpu temp or from cpu temp but not taking both into account


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> That's weird, if i understand you correctly that would mean that one has to choose between regulate from gpu temp or from cpu temp but not taking both into account


They are pretty clear in stating that it should be used if you do a lot of GPU intensive tasks and wish the Predator to be controlled for the GPU.

As to regulating based on both temperatures, I believe Speedfan is capable of doing that.


----------



## TUFinside

Will the new EK-MLC line up be available before the summer ?


----------



## zipeldiablo

Well, support sent me the replacement part with express shipping








Hopefully i won't have any more problem









Still need to find a better computer case though
Any thoughts guys?
I've been looking for a replacement for my corsair carbide air 540 (which is too small to fit the predator 360 properly) but there is not much cases available with a dual compartment setup.
I mean, caselabs is great but it is so damn expensive :/


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Will the new EK-MLC line up be available before the summer ?


It's been delayed to Q3 of 2017 so i'm not sure things will be released at the beginning of the summer.


----------



## Elotter

the price is outrageous for the quick connect from EKWB. it's an off the shelf item from the manufacturer that is $13 on amazon


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It's been delayed to Q3 of 2017 so i'm not sure things will be released at the beginning of the summer.


Prolly the end of the summer i guess...anyway, make it sturdy and reliable, i will pay anything you want, people can pay for quality !


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elotter*
> 
> the price is outrageous for the quick connect from EKWB. it's an off the shelf item from the manufacturer that is $13 on amazon


exactly the same stuff ?


----------



## Elotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elotter*
> 
> the price is outrageous. it's an off the shelf item from the manufacturer that is $13 on amazon


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> exactly the same stuff ?


Yes.. EKWB used an off the shelf item CPC, the NS4. i bought a case of them from my local distributor. came in handy when making my own modular loop


----------



## zipeldiablo

At last my loop is complete o/
62 degrees with the gpu oc at 1860mhz and not much noise








Thought putting the waterblock on the gpu would be harder, glad to realize i was wrong


----------



## Zatarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It's been delayed to Q3 of 2017 so i'm not sure things will be released at the beginning of the summer.


I can't wait that long.

Will there be 280 w/ D5 available? If I bought a predator 280 now would there be a conversion kit.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zatarot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It's been delayed to Q3 of 2017 so i'm not sure things will be released at the beginning of the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait that long.
> 
> Will there be 280 w/ D5 available? If I bought a predator 280 now would there be a conversion kit.
Click to expand...

Just assume that there will be no D5 MLC available. Predator came with a DDC variant that internally is not a true DDC pump. Manufacturing for a D5 would increase the cost into the lower end 240 kit price range and I simply don't see that happening.









~Ceadder


----------



## levibaker88

**This is not a for sale ad**, for info only.

Interested in knowing what sort of re-sale prices people have been getting with their Predators (mainly 360 and within AUS if possible, but open to the floor), been looking around and haven't really found many for sale or sold.

Would $230 be unreasonable given it was $349 new and the most beast mode 360 AIO to date? (prices are AUD).


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zatarot*
> 
> I can't wait that long.
> 
> Will there be 280 w/ D5 available? If I bought a predator 280 now would there be a conversion kit.


I would be surprised to see a D5 version of the MLC. We already had fitment issues with the addition of the DDC at one end of the Predator. Having a D5 would make things worse since it's almost twice the tickness.


----------



## TK421

ek mlc is like vega eh?

never come


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> ek mlc is like vega eh?
> 
> never come


Now maybe you might've had a point if you said, Signalkuppe. But...

Vega like MLC is coming so far as I know. Too many in viewed instances from known reviewers for Vega to be a troll.

MLC is likely still in the testing phase to be released til the end of Q3. Which is the mentioned expected time of release. Pretty sure Edvard is in no hurry to release due to the issues that occurred with Predators that have been well covered in this thread.

~Ceadder


----------



## boredgunner

MLC could use the testing I'm sure. Let's hope for less issues than the Predator lineup, like Ceadder said. If all goes well I'll grab me a 360mm MLC.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Now maybe you might've had a point if you said, Signalkuppe. But...
> 
> Vega like MLC is coming so far as I know. Too many in viewed instances from known reviewers for Vega to be a troll.
> 
> MLC is likely still in the testing phase to be *released til the end of Q3*. Which is the mentioned expected time of release. Pretty sure Edvard is in no hurry to release due to the issues that occurred with Predators that have been well covered in this thread.
> 
> ~Ceadder


End of the year, early 2018 ?! Too bad, really wanted to buy one of these babies to cool my CPU this summer, not winter !


----------



## IronAge

I have a Predator 240 1.1 which had a leakage.

EKWB has offered to replace it with a Predator 140 / 280 QDC, EK-KIT S240 or refund. (which is no option)

Appearantly there is no stock left of the Predtator 240 / QDC and i am waiting for an answer to the question which revision of the Predator QDC 280 i would receive.

Those of you who have received a Predator 1.1e with the different cover/ water block and the improved fittings ... have you had any leaks ?

Replies of Predator rev. 1.1e owers would be appreciated very much. Ii am trying to decide if i either have the EK-Kit S240 or the Predator 280 QDC.

It's the first time i have a problem with an EKWB product btw. and the contact with the folks @ EKWB has been a pleasure so far,


----------



## MrBrillio

Hi guys I need your help! This weekend I'm going to change tubes and coolant on my predator 360.
I'll switch to clear tubes and EK cryofuel green..Do I have to flush the "loop" with something or I can directly use cryofuel after drain it?
Ah..I'm going to add an x3 150 reservoir and a 1080Ti with a new waterblock.
Can I directly fill the loop from the reservoir or I have to fill as always from the top of the predator?
In the installation manual I've seen that when a reservoir it's added to the loop the QDC from the GPU to it has removed..i'm planning to remove all the QDC in the loop at this point..it's right?








Ah, and I'm going to change the order of the loop in:
predator>gpu>cpu>reservoir


----------



## LeandroJVarini

My world has collapsed, I can not believe it has been discontinued! I have a swiftech H240X and was crazy to mount a loop using the predator's radiator, does anyone know if there will be any revision of this system, or if it is possible to buy only the radiator?


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> My world has collapsed, I can not believe it has been discontinued! I have a swiftech H240X and was crazy to mount a loop using the predator's radiator, does anyone know if there will be any revision of this system, or if it is possible to buy only the radiator?


you want just the rad with the pump? Im using mine in a custom loop and was eventually gonna replace with reg ek rad, I'll sell you mine. Had it since it came out, got the first revision and have had no issues. I just recently made it into a custom loop a few weeks ago.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBrillio*
> 
> Hi guys I need your help! This weekend I'm going to change tubes and coolant on my predator 360.
> I'll switch to clear tubes and EK cryofuel green..Do I have to flush the "loop" with something or I can directly use cryofuel after drain it?
> Ah..I'm going to add an x3 150 reservoir and a 1080Ti with a new waterblock.
> Can I directly fill the loop from the reservoir or I have to fill as always from the top of the predator?
> In the installation manual I've seen that when a reservoir it's added to the loop the QDC from the GPU to it has removed..i'm planning to remove all the QDC in the loop at this point..it's right?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, and I'm going to change the order of the loop in:
> predator>gpu>cpu>reservoir


Once you have drained the coolant, you can fill it with your new coolant. Since it was clear coolant before, you want have any color shifting due to old colored coolant remaining in the system.

For the filling, you'll have to fill both the X3 reservoir and the tiny ones on the Predator. The tiny one is the one that is directly feeding the pump of the Predator.

When your system will cycle correctly and the pump receive a continuous amount of coolant, you will be able to only adjust the coolant level through the X3 reservoir.


----------



## MrBrillio

Thanks Akira :*

Inviato dal mio SM-G955F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> My world has collapsed, I can not believe it has been discontinued! I have a swiftech H240X and was crazy to mount a loop using the predator's radiator, does anyone know if there will be any revision of this system, or if it is possible to buy only the radiator?


ek mlc have collapse just like vega!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LeandroJVarini*
> 
> My world has collapsed, I can not believe it has been discontinued! I have a swiftech H240X and was crazy to mount a loop using the predator's radiator, does anyone know if there will be any revision of this system, or if it is possible to buy only the radiator?
> 
> 
> 
> ek mlc have collapse just like vega!
Click to expand...

Just stop. Trashing either company is completely pointless. This is your second shot at both in the same post.

Let me put it this way...

AMD still had yet to release 5** Polaris. Does it make sense for them to RnD, send that GPU to their AIB partners to manufacture and on it's heels ship Vega to be manufactured and released? If you want to p!$$ off your AIBs, I guess it does. They wouldn't be able to sell 5** series at a profit.

And you sure as hades know that EK is not about to repeat the mistakes that were made with Predator.

So I don't know what your problem is, but please keep it to yourself. Thanks. Cause if both are viable then you will see them.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Ya, you can buy entire kits that have everything you need to do the bends etc. They are not that expensive. it's nice to make your own jigs. Get some plywood and some of the tube angle bends and it makes it pretty easy to work with.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phBZmQ_HBe0
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22335/too-130/Monsoon_Hardline_Pro_Full_Bending_Kit_-_12_x_58_16mm.html Each company makes a similar kit for their tubing. the mandrels are awesome. Use a piece of plywood and screw the mandrel down for a super easy perfect bend. You'll have to hand bomb the bends that are not square though. It's just trial and error.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> i just did my first rigid tubing build using the core p3 and included my predator to save money on a rad. It takes practice, a lot for me. The way i did mine though, it literally takes a few sec to drain totally. If i needed to swap something out, thanks the the core p3 and a valve at the bottom of the predator rad. I'm not totally happy with my tubes, it's functional and looks ok, but I'm going to get some 90° fittings and redo some tubes down the road.
> 
> I wasnt going to post a pic, but here ya go, please don't judge my tube work.


re-did my loop cut out a good 8-10" of hose. looks much better. also changed from pastel to aurora 2... we shall see how it holds up. im happy with it so far..



this is before....

and after














let me know what you guys think


----------



## MrBrillio

Nice, but why the vga is still at air with 2 rad on the loop? You can cool the cpu with one predator easily.

Inviato dal mio SM-G955F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBrillio*
> 
> Nice, but why the vga is still at air with 2 rad on the loop? You can cool the cpu with one predator easily.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G955F utilizzando Tapatalk


Yea I'm doing the gpu block next just waiting for my 2nd 980Ti then it's on. 2 pred 360's for the CPU for now can't hurt ?


----------



## MrBrillio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Yea I'm doing the gpu block next just waiting for my 2nd 980Ti then it's on. 2 pred 360's for the CPU for now can't hurt ?


Ahahahah ok ok, personally I prefer when all the loop is included inside the case. But that reservoir on top is strange enought to be cool








Maybe you can reduce a bit the lenght of the tubes.

Inviato dal mio SM-G955F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jyve

Yeah. Some angled fittings would help shorten that up but.


----------



## LeandroJVarini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> you want just the rad with the pump? Im using mine in a custom loop and was eventually gonna replace with reg ek rad, I'll sell you mine. Had it since it came out, got the first revision and have had no issues. I just recently made it into a custom loop a few weeks ago.


That's right I'm just looking for the radiator + pump, I was really sad to know that it was discontinued, unless reselling the radiator + pump, for me would be perfect.


----------



## MrBrillio

Ok yesterday night (it was 2:00 am) I've almost finished the clear tube mod for my predator 360..now after some hour of testing I'm going to finish the cable management.
I've noticed some air in the loop and a flush sound coming from the pump, but maybe if I tilt the case a bit it can go away.
Do you think guys that it's better to remove some coolant from the new reservoir?
Here's a pic of my work in progress








Thank god I've bought ek's filling bottle...it's a pain to fill the predator while is mounted on top of my 780T


----------



## jestream

Dear Fellows,

I'm logging to this forum after a while to share with you some discoveries I have made by contacting the EK RMA service.

Indeed I had my two predators leaking. The 360 had the anti-vortex sponge melted in the reservoir gasket, making it leak a little bit from the reservoir side. The 280 had some major leaks all around the oump enclosure.
EK RMA has managed both the issues with ease and in a professional way. No fails here!

BTW I have received a new Predator 280. My system is a dual CPU one and I want the two waterblocks to be the same for both the CPUs. My old Predators came with the Supremacy MX block, while the replacement one packed a Supremacy EVO Nickel+Acetal.
This was disappointing, then I asked EK if I was allowed to keep one of my Supremacy MX blocks and return the EVO.

The answer in short was "NOOOOOOOOO you don't want to do that". The long version is "*We have discovered that MXs where likely to leak, then we revisioned the kit and changed the WB to the EVO to avoid leaking caused by this component*".

I then asked them to replace my last MX with a EVO. They said me to buy one myself...

I am a little bit disappointed with that (I think they have to replace all the MXs around there) and I think they had to inform about the MX's leaking possibility and propose a replacement at the moment of the discovery. Anyway I will proceed to buy a EVO: I don't want my water to spill over my setup!

*Just to let you know that the MX is very likely to leak: replace it ASAP!*


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBrillio*
> 
> Ok yesterday night (it was 2:00 am) I've almost finished the clear tube mod for my predator 360..now after some hour of testing I'm going to finish the cable management.
> I've noticed some air in the loop and a flush sound coming from the pump, but maybe if I tilt the case a bit it can go away.
> Do you think guys that it's better to remove some coolant from the new reservoir?
> Here's a pic of my work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god I've bought ek's filling bottle...it's a pain to fill the predator while is mounted on top of my 780T


Very nice build! I cut a hole in the top of the case around the fill port. While the computer is running I can top it off when it gets low.


----------



## Jyve

I just got an interesting email from ek. In a nutshell a 240 showed up last week with paperwork from me inside but a different name on the package.

I can only assume this is my recalled 1.0 from more than a year ago. Weird.


----------



## alphadecay

Thought I'd post an update.

Its been exactly a year since I've had a r1.1 Predator 360 installed as an intake in the front of my Define S. Having recently stripped it down for a cleaning I can report there being no cracks along the reservoir/pump fittings, and no damage on the Supremacy MX block as well. The rotary fittings do not show any signs of seal damage (and I rotate the tubes whenever I have to reorient the side panel to avoid contacting it). The Vardars as well do not have any substantial noise issues (I do run them around 850 rpm on idle which means I don't get low speed bearing ticks), and I'm pleased to report that performance has remained constant throughout my year of use.

Very satisfied with my unit and will look forward to what the MLC line brings. Would love to get something like a MLC 140 that can be placed as an exhaust and expanded into the Predator along with a future GPU prefill block.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Thought I'd post an update.
> 
> Its been exactly a year since I've had a r1.1 Predator 360 installed as an intake in the front of my Define S. Having recently stripped it down for a cleaning I can report there being no cracks along the reservoir/pump fittings, and no damage on the Supremacy MX block as well. The rotary fittings do not show any signs of seal damage (and I rotate the tubes whenever I have to reorient the side panel to avoid contacting it). The Vardars as well do not have any substantial noise issues (I do run them around 850 rpm on idle which means I don't get low speed bearing ticks), and I'm pleased to report that performance has remained constant throughout my year of use.
> 
> Very satisfied with my unit and will look forward to what the MLC line brings. Would love to get something like a MLC 140 that can be placed as an exhaust and expanded into the Predator along with a future GPU prefill block.


To be able to add another 360 RAD (I have a HUGE case) and another pre-filled GPU block would be ideal!

Only concern I have is too many of the QDCs the Predator uses can reduce coolant flow so not sure how this would work, an add-on pump?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Just stop. Trashing either company is completely pointless. This is your second shot at both in the same post.
> 
> Let me put it this way...
> 
> AMD still had yet to release 5** Polaris. Does it make sense for them to RnD, send that GPU to their AIB partners to manufacture and on it's heels ship Vega to be manufactured and released? If you want to p!$$ off your AIBs, I guess it does. They wouldn't be able to sell 5** series at a profit.
> 
> And you sure as hades know that EK is not about to repeat the mistakes that were made with Predator.
> 
> So I don't know what your problem is, but please keep it to yourself. Thanks. Cause if both are viable then you will see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


A little bit of looseness in NDA goes a long way

Start hype. Too long. Hype die. Forgotten


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> To be able to add another 360 RAD (I have a HUGE case) and another pre-filled GPU block would be ideal!
> 
> Only concern I have is too many of the QDCs the Predator uses can reduce coolant flow so not sure how this would work, an add-on pump?


From what I think of MLC I see it as prefilled pump + rad combos. So imagine just the Predator 140/240/280/360 pump + rad, and then you choose what else you want integrated into the loop (like additional GPU block/CPU block/reservoir).

This way each radiator would have its own integrated pump, allowing coolant flow to be constant even with the addition of all the QDCs.


----------



## Jyve

Sounds expensive. Pumps ain't cheap.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> To be able to add another 360 RAD (I have a HUGE case) and another pre-filled GPU block would be ideal!
> 
> Only concern I have is too many of the QDCs the Predator uses can reduce coolant flow so not sure how this would work, an add-on pump?
> 
> 
> 
> From what I think of MLC I see it as prefilled pump + rad combos. So imagine just the Predator 140/240/280/360 pump + rad, and then you choose what else you want integrated into the loop (like additional GPU block/CPU block/reservoir).
> 
> This way each radiator would have its own integrated pump, allowing coolant flow to be constant even with the addition of all the QDCs.
Click to expand...

Oh nice, two loops would be great!!


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Sounds expensive. Pumps ain't cheap.


Definitely wouldn't be cheap, but that's the only way I can see EK doing something new for MLC that isn't just a rehash of what the Predator is. Fills the niche that people were asking for in regards to a Predator for solely GPU cooling though, with the ability to add it to everything else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Oh nice, two loops would be great!!


Yeah, I'd love to see something like that for MLC, especially if it is compatible with pre-existing Predators (which it theoretically should).


----------



## andrej124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jestream*
> 
> Dear Fellows,
> 
> I'm logging to this forum after a while to share with you some discoveries I have made by contacting the EK RMA service.
> 
> Indeed I had my two predators leaking. The 360 had the anti-vortex sponge melted in the reservoir gasket, making it leak a little bit from the reservoir side. The 280 had some major leaks all around the oump enclosure.
> EK RMA has managed both the issues with ease and in a professional way. No fails here!
> 
> BTW I have received a new Predator 280. My system is a dual CPU one and I want the two waterblocks to be the same for both the CPUs. My old Predators came with the Supremacy MX block, while the replacement one packed a Supremacy EVO Nickel+Acetal.
> This was disappointing, then I asked EK if I was allowed to keep one of my Supremacy MX blocks and return the EVO.
> 
> The answer in short was "NOOOOOOOOO you don't want to do that". The long version is "*We have discovered that MXs where likely to leak, then we revisioned the kit and changed the WB to the EVO to avoid leaking caused by this component*".
> 
> I then asked them to replace my last MX with a EVO. They said me to buy one myself...
> 
> I am a little bit disappointed with that (I think they have to replace all the MXs around there) and I think they had to inform about the MX's leaking possibility and propose a replacement at the moment of the discovery. Anyway I will proceed to buy a EVO: I don't want my water to spill over my setup!
> 
> *Just to let you know that the MX is very likely to leak: replace it ASAP!*


Can you let me know the support ticket number for this case?


----------



## jestream

Hey Andrej!

Sure! The RMA ticket number is 160053961.
Best


----------



## fighter25

How messed up is my predator? I was noticing some really bad temps and decided to open it up and see. This is a 14 month old predator with an MX block. I didn't get a picture of it but pretty much the entire opening of the jet plate had this crap in it, and the fins were semi-clogged with it too. Is this corrosion or gunk/algae?

https://flic.kr/p/UFopJGUntitled by Colin Blount, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/UJ6ZzcUntitled by
Colin Blount, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/UJ6ZV2Untitled by Colin Blount, on Flickr


----------



## MrBrillio

What a shame








I made the 24hrs test and a rotary fitting attached to the predator has begun to leak...I've tried to tight it a little bit, but seems that the liquid coming out from it has increased.
Today I'm going to buy 2 compression fittings and I'll use one to replace the rotary fitting (maybe I installed it wrong), and one to build a tube attached to the x3 reservoir so I can emplty the loop easily


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBrillio*
> 
> What a shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the 24hrs test and a rotary fitting attached to the predator has begun to leak...I've tried to tight it a little bit, but seems that the liquid coming out from it has increased.
> Today I'm going to buy 2 compression fittings and I'll use one to replace the rotary fitting (maybe I installed it wrong), and one to build a tube attached to the x3 reservoir so I can emplty the loop easily


Check the inlet at the rotary fitting for cracks. This has been the problem with the Predators.


----------



## MrBrillio

Wish it's ok or i have to trow the predator for a custom loop









Inviato dal mio SM-G955F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fighter25*
> 
> How messed up is my predator? I was noticing some really bad temps and decided to open it up and see. This is a 14 month old predator with an MX block. I didn't get a picture of it but pretty much the entire opening of the jet plate had this crap in it, and the fins were semi-clogged with it too. Is this corrosion or gunk/algae?


Looks like gunk/algae, especially the stuff on the plastic insert.

Did you flush the rad after with some water and mild vinegar? It's strange to see this considering its using the EK-Evo coolant, which contains biocides.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*
> 
> Can you let me know the support ticket number for this case?


I was under the impression that it wasn't replaced with an evo but just the evo top. At least that's what someone had said previously.

Also I don't see how the mx is more likely to leak just because it's part of the predator kit. I don't remember the previous standalone mx block having a rep for leaking.

I've had mine running for 16 months with no leaking or signs of it. This is after expanding the predator once then disconnecting the predator entirely and used for my custom loop.

It would seem to me from that email that IF this is truly the case and its only a matter of time before the mx leaks then this should be replaced and not at my expense.

I don't mean to sound salty. I've been a champion of ek and the predator more specifically, even with all the issues and recalls. Their CS has been nothing short of excellent.


----------



## jestream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I was under the impression that it wasn't replaced with an evo but just the evo top. At least that's what someone had said previously.
> 
> Also I don't see how the mx is more likely to leak just because it's part of the predator kit. I don't remember the previous standalone mx block having a rep for leaking.
> 
> I've had mine running for 16 months with no leaking or signs of it. This is after expanding the predator once then disconnecting the predator entirely and used for my custom loop.
> 
> It would seem to me from that email that IF this is truly the case and its only a matter of time before the mx leaks then this should be replaced and not at my expense.
> 
> I don't mean to sound salty. I've been a champion of ek and the predator more specifically, even with all the issues and recalls. Their CS has been nothing short of excellent.


Indeed. I totally agree with you on multiple points.
I think too that just the top has been replaced.
As I said I have a pair of predators. They were leaking on the pump+rad+res combo, but the MXs were (are) perfectly working with no leaking spotted. I was just reporting what I got from the support team!
If you want I can send a screenshot of the conversation.
Totally agree on the second last sentence: I think I shouldn't pay for that if the reason is really that they spotted some leaking of that specific waterblock model.

By the way yesterday I have found a low priced Supremacy EVO at amazon warehouse deals. Bought it. Today I opened the package and I have found a broken Supremacy MX inside (cracks on the screw holes). It seems to me that someone else has had some leaking issue with the MX.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I was under the impression that it wasn't replaced with an evo but just the evo top. At least that's what someone had said previously.


The internals of an EVO and an MX are identical









In fact the only difference between them is in fact the top and the mounting mechanism (screws and backplate)


----------



## Ceadderman

For sure. I have had my hands on a Predator MX block and have an EVO block. The difference between the two is almost imperceptible. The MX base plate is a little thinner than the EVO base plate. As a result the MX screws are maybe 2mm shorter. The insert is the same and the jet plate too. EK got my Nickel EVO base in exchange for the Copper MX base. They both went together just fine.

Leakage is likely due to piecing the parts together at the factory. Could be the wrong screw(s) were applied, bad seal or simply loose fittings at the top.

Although I am sort of mystified how the Growth could have occurred in that last set of pics. Seems to me that the loop was improperly cleaned or the window side of the case may have had extended sun exposure. We had a fish tank in our biology class when I was in High School. It was caked with Algae since it got sun for 12hrs a day. If you want algae, sun exposure is a good way to get it.









~Ceadder


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fighter25*
> 
> How messed up is my predator? I was noticing some really bad temps and decided to open it up and see. This is a 14 month old predator with an MX block. I didn't get a picture of it but pretty much the entire opening of the jet plate had this crap in it, and the fins were semi-clogged with it too. Is this corrosion or gunk/algae?
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/UFopJGUntitled by Colin Blount, on Flickr
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/UJ6ZzcUntitled by
> Colin Blount, on Flickr
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/UJ6ZV2Untitled by Colin Blount, on Flickr


Hmm, weird indeed, I thought the coolant had biocides....


----------



## fighter25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Although I am sort of mystified how the Growth could have occurred in that last set of pics. Seems to me that the loop was improperly cleaned or the window side of the case may have had extended sun exposure. We had a fish tank in our biology class when I was in High School. It was caked with Algae since it got sun for 12hrs a day. If you want algae, sun exposure is a good way to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


It was never opened, and it is in the part of a room with little to no sun. It was left on almost 24/7 however, if that makes a difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> Hmm, weird indeed, I thought the coolant had biocides....


Me too. I'm hoping a good cleaning with hot water and vinegar and a refill with more EK coolant will keep it away


----------



## Ceadderman

It is weird indeed.









~Ceadder


----------



## CptSpig

Well it's been a year with no leaks since I replaced the reservoir and still no leaks. Now the pump died and I put in a RMA for a new pump. Well I will see what happens.


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fighter25*
> 
> It was never opened, and it is in the part of a room with little to no sun. It was left on almost 24/7 however, if that makes a difference.
> Me too. I'm hoping a good cleaning with hot water and vinegar and a refill with more EK coolant will keep it away


Any ideas Andre or Akira?


----------



## justheramo

Sup guys.

i searched a while in this thread, but didnt find any usefull information.

i got a predator 240 1.1 on an i7 6700k.
installed it like the manual said. once moved the radiator from the front to the top.
always following the manual to not damage the thing.

i didnt realy check the temps when i got it.

on my i7 6700k stock without overclocking im reaching a max of 79 degrees celsius with prime95. normal load under prime95 1344 seems like 65-68 degrees and peaks at 79 degrees for short times.
when on desktop in ideling at 23 degrees.
PWM mode seems working fine.
after running prime95 for about 20min the radiator didnt get hot, maybe just a little warm.

im honestly a little dissapionted. i wanted to overclock to about 4.5 Ghz. but im not sure because the temps seem high for now.

is this normal?

i checked the correct fitting on the cpu twice. seems also legit.

any help?
how do i know something is wrong with my waterpump?


----------



## TUFinside

I wanted to get one of these AIOs, gonna stick to air cooling i guess, too much of a hassle for only a few degrees. Also, the warm to cold cycles on CPU or GPU is gentle while on air, more brutal under water i guess, definitely no water for me, as attractive as it looks.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justheramo*
> 
> Sup guys.
> 
> i searched a while in this thread, but didnt find any usefull information.
> 
> i got a predator 240 1.1 on an i7 6700k.
> installed it like the manual said. once moved the radiator from the front to the top.
> always following the manual to not damage the thing.
> 
> i didnt realy check the temps when i got it.
> 
> on my i7 6700k stock without overclocking im reaching a max of 79 degrees celsius with prime95. normal load under prime95 1344 seems like 65-68 degrees and peaks at 79 degrees for short times.
> when on desktop in ideling at 23 degrees.
> PWM mode seems working fine.
> after running prime95 for about 20min the radiator didnt get hot, maybe just a little warm.
> 
> im honestly a little dissapionted. i wanted to overclock to about 4.5 Ghz. but im not sure because the temps seem high for now.
> 
> is this normal?
> 
> i checked the correct fitting on the cpu twice. seems also legit.
> 
> any help?
> how do i know something is wrong with my waterpump?


Do not use Prime95 to much voltage and will heat up the CPU and could cause degeneration. Use Adia64 or Real Bench. much better for stress testing. Your temps look good.


----------



## jestream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Well it's been a year with no leaks since I replaced the reservoir and still no leaks. Now the pump died and I put in a RMA for a new pump. Well I will see what happens.


I am quite sure they won't replace merely the pump: I asked many times to send back only the broken part of my predator and they always replied that they have to receive the whole unit to be able to replace it.
Note that I asked them to replace the pump+res+rad combo box of my Predator 360, since they already said me that they have no spare 360 since it's EOL, and even so they didn't accepted the partial return...
As a side note I have to point out that I bought the predator 360 in November 2016: it seems to me a little irresponsible to not to keep some spare replacement parts for a so recent device.

I ended up replacing the whole 280 and fixing the 360 by myself (found the issue, see pics...).


----------



## justheramo

Wow thanks a lot for the fast answer!
im going to try other bench programms like you said!


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jestream*
> 
> I am quite sure they won't replace merely the pump: I asked many times to send back only the broken part of my predator and they always replied that they have to receive the whole unit to be able to replace it.
> Note that I asked them to replace the pump+res+rad combo box of my Predator 360, since they already said me that they have no spare 360 since it's EOL, and even so they didn't accepted the partial return...
> As a side note I have to point out that I bought the predator 360 in November 2016: it seems to me a little irresponsible to not to keep some spare replacement parts for a so recent device.
> 
> I ended up replacing the whole 280 and fixing the 360 by myself (found the issue, see pics...).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I had a leak about two months after purchase and they sent me the parts to fix. Have not had any leaks since. So I am hoping they will send me a pump.


----------



## jestream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> I had a leak about two months after purchase and they sent me the parts to fix. Have not had any leaks since. So I am hoping they will send me a pump.


Seriously? Damn, I wrote to them about two weeks with no result but the replacement of the whole unit...


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamexman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fighter25*
> 
> It was never opened, and it is in the part of a room with little to no sun. It was left on almost 24/7 however, if that makes a difference.
> Me too. I'm hoping a good cleaning with hot water and vinegar and a refill with more EK coolant will keep it away
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas Andre or Akira?
Click to expand...

I must say that i'm without a word on this one! It looks like it was problematic out of the factory. Like someone forgot to clean flush the radiator prior to assemble the Predator unit.


----------



## maslows

I have had my Predator 360 since August in 3 different cases, 0 issues, granted it is a custom loop, nonetheless, I eagerly await the MLC's arrival


----------



## Vlada011

EKWB Predator 240/360 was revolution on market.
Now with new MLC offer will be interesting again. It would be nice to see 280 and 420mm models same as 120mm based radiators.
EKWB Vardar are great in 140mm as well.
I can't wait to see them, my biggest chance to try one day watercooling .


----------



## levibaker88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jestream*


That sponge is an absolute POS. I had mine completely breakdown in my 360 and it went through the whole system. When I got a replacement res/pump/end tank from EK that sponge was the first thing to go in the bin.

I'm not too sure what the deal is with the blocks but having owned the R1.0 and R1.1 360's I've never seen any cracks etc. I would think their has been operator error at some point along the line for it to occur.


----------



## jestream

Totally agree about that. There must have been an operator error while assembling it.

BTW I am back to report my predator 360 still suffers of leaking. I have disassembled it, checked al the gaskets, fixed the res one (melted in the sponge), put some sealing grease all around the res and the pump housings as an additional protection. I was quite sure the problem was solved...
I re-assembled the whole system and I discovered that the screws of the res are still making the whole system leak. Still, with some teflon tape around the screws themselves and some sealing putty as well, the water is coming out of the res screws. Damn, I'm so sad!
I think that I'm going the rude way. I will seal the screws in place using some silicone glue, filling the whole reservoir housing from outside. If it will leak still I think I will leave the watercooling option and move to a pair of noctua tower coolers.
As I said, so sad.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jestream*
> 
> Totally agree about that. There must have been an operator error while assembling it.
> 
> BTW I am back to report my predator 360 still suffers of leaking. I have disassembled it, checked al the gaskets, fixed the res one (melted in the sponge), put some sealing grease all around the res and the pump housings as an additional protection. I was quite sure the problem was solved...
> I re-assembled the whole system and I discovered that the screws of the res are still making the whole system leak. Still, with some teflon tape around the screws themselves and some sealing putty as well, the water is coming out of the res screws. Damn, I'm so sad!
> I think that I'm going the rude way. I will seal the screws in place using some silicone glue, filling the whole reservoir housing from outside. If it will leak still I think I will leave the watercooling option and move to a pair of noctua tower coolers.
> As I said, so sad.


Are you sure you did not strip the screw holes? When I replaced my reservoir I striped one of the screws and had to replaced with a larger one. The screws do not penetrate the reservoir where there is water present. If the screws are not tightening and just spinning they are stripped. It is so easy to do due the plastic is soft.


----------



## levibaker88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Are you sure you did not strip the screw holes? When I replaced my reservoir I striped one of the screws and had to replaced with a larger one. The screws do not penetrate the reservoir where there is water present. If the screws are not tightening and just spinning they are stripped. It is so easy to do due the plastic is soft.


Can attest to how soft the housing body is, completely cross-threaded the fill hole on mine, apparently not using the correct materials in production (i.e. soft plastic with a metal plug) is the user error when it cross-threads, fairly BS in my opinion.


----------



## OC Maximus

Here is my trusty ole rig while playing Battlefield 1. Predator 360 cooling a 6700k in a Gene VIII and reference 1080 Ti enclosed inside a Lian Li PC-O11.

I should probably update my sig eh, lol.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus*
> 
> Here is my trusty ole rig while playing Battlefield 1. Predator 360 cooling a 6700k in a Gene VIII and reference 1080 Ti enclosed inside a Lian Li PC-O11.
> 
> I should probably update my sig eh, lol.


That an mx with a nickel evo top replacement?

Also curious. Why not just go custom loop as you appear to have nearly all of it. I'm assuming youre wanting to save money and just use the predators rad rather than replacing it with a standalone rad?


----------



## Zatarot

Looks nicer and one less component to route tubing for.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zatarot*
> 
> Looks nicer and one less component to route tubing for.


Doesn't looks like that in this case. Isn't that a ddc pump under the res?


----------



## clarifiante

if i want to refill my unit, is it truly necessary to do the power assisted bleeding? or can i just pop it back in


----------



## Ceadderman

You don't have to do power assist. Simply let the block set in your sink and refill the unit so gravity works to refill the unit.

Let it sit upright so the coolant settles with the cap removed for a bit aND only pick the block out of the dink and set the block back down to work any trapped air out of the lines. Then when you're satisfied that all the air is up in the top of the Radiator, simply top it off and reinstall the cap.









~Ceadder


----------



## clarifiante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You don't have to do power assist. Simply let the block set in your sink and refill the unit so gravity works to refill the unit.
> 
> Let it sit upright so the coolant settles with the cap removed for a bit aND only pick the block out of the dink and set the block back down to work any trapped air out of the lines. Then when you're satisfied that all the air is up in the top of the Radiator, simply top it off and reinstall the cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


thanks ceadder, this means i can do it while it have it latched to my cpu? but not installed in my case yet, since you mention upright config. i have it horizontally positioned as top exhaust at the moment. sorry, i may have misunderstand a few of your terms such as what the sink you´re referring to?


----------



## Ceadderman

Oh heavens no. You could try it, but it's *always* best to do this kind of maintenance outside of the system. If you're running rigid tubing of course you likely will have to fill in the system but these units have the fill port built in to the Rad. So flex tubing system should be removed from your system. One good splash of coolant could ruin your day.

I used an old Pyrex cup to fill and it was rather difficult to keep from splashing once. I did it but it was slow going. I suggest a piece of tubing with a male/female pipe fitting a barb and a funnel at the other end of the tubing for filling. For the 240 it only takes a cup or cup an a half of fluid iirc. EK sent me a bottle of the coolant and I didn't need but maybe a quarter of it to fill the unit.

If you do power assisted just make sure that your board connectors are not connected to anything. It will work too, but with an unmodified unit, I suggest doing it the way I did with the block in the sink below the unit so that gravity does most of the work. There will always be some air trapped but it's generally less than if you filled with the block at the same level as the end of the unit it's connected to.










~Ceadder


----------



## Jyve

Don't make the same mistake I did. I tried refilling mine after adding an external res. Filled that then filled the predator from the top. Not reading the instructions, which tells you to fill from the bottom of the rad first, then filling from the top.

There wasn't enough coolant in the predator to pull from the external res. After figuring out what was wrong I was able to get the predator full enough to actually draw from the res.


----------



## Zatarot

Yes, it is indeed. I don't see a cleaner way of running pumps in serial w/p spending more $$.


----------



## jestream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levibaker88*
> 
> Can attest to how soft the housing body is, completely cross-threaded the fill hole on mine, apparently not using the correct materials in production (i.e. soft plastic with a metal plug) is the user error when it cross-threads, fairly BS in my opinion.


Thanks for your reply!

I have an update. I waited some days after applying the sealing putty and what I found is that once the putty has dried the predator stopped leaking!
Indeed the problem was a double/triple threads in the same screw hole.
I really hope next time they will produce the whole res in some "more noble" materials! I think that even the initial leaking of the unit was related to cross threads.
Hoping to get back the whole system in the next days... Cheers!


----------



## zipeldiablo

Guys, i'm curious, what are you using to put your gpu at vertical?
I saw some builds but always good to know if there are other ways to achieve it.

Also, i notice some problems with the temps (related mostly to my gpu), the thing is, my gpu will go as high as 81 degrees, triggering a slight downclock and this is ruining my oc performances.
Any trick i could use to prevent this? (i'm assuming i would need to plug things differently than the default but omg the pain)


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Guys, i'm curious, what are you using to put your gpu at vertical?
> I saw some builds but always good to know if there are other ways to achieve it.
> 
> Also, i notice some problems with the temps (related mostly to my gpu), the thing is, my gpu will go as high as 81 degrees, triggering a slight downclock and this is ruining my oc performances.
> Any trick i could use to prevent this? (i'm assuming i would need to plug things differently than the default but omg the pain)


Some cases have that ability built in to the case itself. Also there's a bracket from mountain mods that will convert horizontal to vertical.

http://www.mountainmods.com/pci-modular-io-bracket-brushed-alu-p-701.html


----------



## TK421

says working on ek mlc

releases alu kit

lul?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> says working on ek mlc
> 
> releases alu kit
> 
> lul?


2 different product line-up


----------



## CptSpig

Well, I changed the pump on my Predator 360 to a EK-DDC 3.2 PWM (12V PWM pump) and added a EK-DDC Heatsink Housing - Black. What a difference in flow and lowered my temperatures 2 to 3c and that is with a CPU, GPU full cover block. I have a home made chiller that I use the original 3.1 pump all connected with QDC's. The chiller has 10 feet of the black hose and 20 feet of copper tubing. With both pumps running and my chiller full of ice I get 16c on my CPU and GPU. Amazing!


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Well, I changed the pump on my Predator 360 to a EK-DDC 3.2 PWM (12V PWM pump) and added a EK-DDC Heatsink Housing - Black. What a difference in flow and lowered my temperatures 2 to 3c and that is with a CPU, GPU full cover block. I have a home made chiller that I use the original 3.1 pump all connected with QDC's. The chiller has 10 feet of the black hose and 20 feet of copper tubing. With both pumps running and my chiller full of ice I get 16c on my CPU and GPU. Amazing!


I will be doing the same thing soon I think. My pump is starting to humm. I'd like to have a bit of extra flow.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I will be doing the same thing soon I think. My pump is starting to humm. I'd like to have a bit of extra flow.


You will definitely get the flow you are looking for with the DDC 3.2 PWM. Highly recommended.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> You will definitely get the flow you are looking for with the DDC 3.2 PWM. Highly recommended.


My last system was a dual ddc 3.2 serial setup, 4 x 460 rads, sli, mobo block etc and it still pushed over 1gpm!... I'm waiting for volta titan then going back to full WC setup I think... i bought the pump tonight, so hopefully in a week!


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> My last system was a dual ddc 3.2 serial setup, 4 x 460 rads, sli, mobo block etc and it still pushed over 1gpm!... I'm waiting for volta titan then going back to full WC setup I think... i bought the pump tonight, so hopefully in a week!


Added a picture above


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> 2 different product line-up


you could at least release the mlc first and put the alu series on hold


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Well, I changed the pump on my Predator 360 to a EK-DDC 3.2 PWM (12V PWM pump) and added a EK-DDC Heatsink Housing - Black. What a difference in flow and lowered my temperatures 2 to 3c and that is with a CPU, GPU full cover block. I have a home made chiller that I use the original 3.1 pump all connected with QDC's. The chiller has 10 feet of the black hose and 20 feet of copper tubing. With both pumps running and my chiller full of ice I get 16c on my CPU and GPU. Amazing!


how hard is it to do i have a predator 240 v1.1


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> how hard is it to do i have a predator 240 v1.1


It's a piece of cake. Drain the rad remove the four screws. The old pump comes right off with ease. Now install the new pump and heat sink together. Don't tighten the screws with force they strip super easy. I stripped two of the screw holes. So I had to put larger diameter screws in to work. For wiring you have two choices you can solider in the old wires from the existing pump or use the wire as is from the new pump. I used the new wires plugged in the fan wire to the existing fan header on the rad. I ran the mole X to the power supply. I wanted to make sure there was enough juice to run the pump. Someone else here solider the old wires and said it worked fine. Your choice. Great up grade good luck.


----------



## shampoo911

that kind of damage to the block, looks like overscrewing the block to the cover did it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> It's a piece of cake. Drain the rad remove the four screws. The old pump comes right off with ease. Now install the new pump and heat sink together. Don't tighten the screws with force they strip super easy. I stripped two of the screw holes. So I had to put larger diameter screws in to work. For wiring you have two choices you can solider in the old wires from the existing pump or use the wire as is from the new pump. I used the new wires plugged in the fan wire to the existing fan header on the rad. I ran the mole X to the power supply. I wanted to make sure there was enough juice to run the pump. Someone else here solider the old wires and said it worked fine. Your choice. Great up grade good luck.


performancewise, is there an imorovement? i actually have a couple of questions regarding the default predator 360 pump


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> how hard is it to do i have a predator 240 v1.1
> 
> 
> 
> It's a piece of cake. Drain the rad remove the four screws. The old pump comes right off with ease. Now install the new pump and heat sink together. Don't tighten the screws with force they strip super easy. I stripped two of the screw holes. So I had to put larger diameter screws in to work. For wiring you have two choices you can solider in the old wires from the existing pump or use the wire as is from the new pump. I used the new wires plugged in the fan wire to the existing fan header on the rad. I ran the mole X to the power supply. I wanted to make sure there was enough juice to run the pump. Someone else here solider the old wires and said it worked fine. Your choice. Great up grade good luck.
Click to expand...

can you use the old screws that come on the predator


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> that kind of damage to the block, looks like overscrewing the block to the cover did it...
> performancewise, is there an imorovement? i actually have a couple of questions regarding the default predator 360 pump


Yes, about 2c to 3c cooler.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> can you use the old screws that come on the predator


Yes, you have to use the orginal screws.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Yes, about 2c to 3c cooler.


and regarding my question about the predator:

1 - by default (installing the prdator 360 out of the box), at what speed does the pump run?
2 - is it ok to leave it by default? or should i plug the pump directly to the motherboard?


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> and regarding my question about the predator:
> 
> 1 - by default (installing the prdator 360 out of the box), at what speed does the pump run?
> 2 - is it ok to leave it by default? or should i plug the pump directly to the motherboard?


The one I installed is PWM so the fan control on the mother board sets the pump speed base on CPU temperature. If not connected don't know how it effects pump speed.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Hey guys, if anyone is interested in off-loading their Predator, PM me. I have posted a wanted ad:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1631418/wanted-updated-ek-240-predator

Thanks!

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## KedarWolf

I have a Predator 360 and bought an EK Nickel/Acetal prefilled Titan X Pascal water block and backplate for my 1080 Ti.

I lost one of the screws that attach the backplate to the card, goes in the front of the back plate.









How would I go about replacing the one screw? I mean it's for looks only, no functional difference really, but still.


----------



## Zephir

Hi

I've been reading through this (massive) thread. Until recently I used a 7700K cooled with a Noctua NH-D15 and one MSI 1080Ti Gaming X in a Fractal Design R5 (no drive bays left in it) with 3 Noctua 140mm AF fans in the front and back and the top closed. That setup was silent in light work and audible, but not loud under full system load with a cpu OC to 4.8gHz. I liked that...

Last week I bought a second hand, but un-opened Predator 360 and replaced the CPU heatsink with it. It's mounted in the now open top of the R5. The CPU is much cooler at idle, about 10-15 degrees cooler under load, but the system is quite a bit louder under load now. I might have been able to do a bit better on the curves there...

I then bought a 2nd 1080Ti. Under 100% load, the top one gets much warmer than I like, the bottom one is ok, but they make a racket. The Predator in the top helps pull out hot air from the GPU's indirectly.

What would be the best way to go forward, to get the least amount of sound when I use both GPU's at 100%, and the cpu mostly at idle?

I've been contemplating expanding the Predator with a GPU block for the top 1080Ti only as the least expensive option. There's a block for my GPU's since last week... There would still be fan noise from the bottom GPU then..

Or, getting a full custom loop which is just shy of 900eur with a 360mm rad, a D5/res combo and a fat 280 or second 360 rad, maybe even in a switch to a Define S instead of the less optimal R5...

Modding the Predator might work as well, as I kind of like the QDC's... I know 2 QDC GPU's are a no-go because of the flow rate reduction... I'm a bit daunted by it though...

Or just wait for the MLC line and piece together something with dual rads, and triple blocks?

Or, since I don't game in 4K (only 1440P, 60Hz on occasion) and use the GPU's without SLI for non-gaming workloads, put one 1080 Ti in another system and split my work between 2 separate, but quiet machines...

I'd love your advice on making all the things whisper quiet with 590W TDP in components without OC... I often undervolt my CPU's and GPU's to make then stable at the least amount of heath produced which I prefer over maximum performance...


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zephir*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I've been reading through this (massive) thread. Until recently I used a 7700K cooled with a Noctua NH-D15 and one MSI 1080Ti Gaming X in a Fractal Design R5 (no drive bays left in it) with 3 Noctua 140mm AF fans in the front and back and the top closed. That setup was silent in light work and audible, but not loud under full system load with a cpu OC to 4.8gHz. I liked that...
> 
> Last week I bought a second hand, but un-opened Predator 360 and replaced the CPU heatsink with it. It's mounted in the now open top of the R5. The CPU is much cooler at idle, about 10-15 degrees cooler under load, but the system is a quiet bit louder under load now. I might have been able to do a bit better on the curves there...
> 
> I then bought a 2nd 1080Ti. Under 100% load, the top one gets much warmer than I like, the bottom one is ok, but the make a racket. The Predator in the top helps pull out hot air from the GPU's indirectly.
> 
> What would be the best way to go forward, to get the least amount of sound when I use both GPU's at 100%, and the cpu mostly at idle?
> 
> I've been contemplating expanding the Predator with a GPU block for the top 1080Ti only as the least expensive option. There's a block for my GPU's since last week... There would still be fan noise from the bottom GPU then..
> 
> Or, getting a full custom loop which is just shy of 900eur with a 360mm rad, a D5/res combo and a fat 280 or second 360 rad, maybe even in a switch to a Define S instead of the less optimal R5...
> 
> Modding the Predator might work as well, as I kind of like the QDC's... I know 2 QDC GPU's are a no-go because of the flow rate reduction... I'm a bit daunted by it though...
> 
> Or just wait for the MLC line and piece together something with dual rads, and triple blocks?
> 
> Or, since I don't game in 4K (only 1440P, 60Hz on occasion) and use the GPU's without SLI for non-gaming workloads, put one 1080 Ti in another system and split my work between 2 separate, but quite machines...
> 
> I'd love your advice on making all the things whisper quiet with 590W TDP in components without OC... I often undervolt my CPU's and GPU's to make then stable at the least amount of heath produced which I prefer over maximum performace...


If you look at the predator installation manual is states you can have a CPU and two GPU's on a 360. Go to post 6813 of this thread I did a pump up grade to a DCC 3.2 PWM. It's easy and makes a big difference. When I attach my chiller I have three sets of QDC's and do not notice any flow problems. My chiller has thirty feet of tubing and copper pipe so it's pushing a lot of fluid. I would go with full cover water blocks on both cards. This will give you the best temps and sound levels.

http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/CptSpig/media/20161104_165443_zpsvbavyubd.jpg.html


----------



## Zephir

That's something to consider! Never would have thought about that option myself, while I did read through the post you mentioned before...

I suspect that while I have the rad drained to do a pump upgrade, I could as well add in a second CE280 or XE360 mm rad to make sure I can set the fans at the lowest speed possible? And maybe switch out the ZMT tubing for clear tubing?

A second QDC to be able to remove the whole CPU block without removing the rads with it would also be nice, and truly modular...

Would I need one of these cilindrical reservoirs to get this setup topped up again, or is it in any way beneficial to have an extra reservoir, not counting the integrated predator one for easy maintenance? And, would I need to put the predator (pump) somewhere else than on the top of my case in order to drain the whole loop with pump assistance?

If I add up the parts, with one extra CE280mm, a 150ml reservoir, 4 10/16 compression fittings, a QDC fitting, a pack of ZMT tube, the DDC 3.2 pump, the pump heat sink cover, one bottle of clear cryofuel and a filling bottle and 2 1080Ti prefilled blocks, I come at a total of 710 euro. Am I forgetting something essential, and also, would it not be better to just go straight for a D5 pump / res combo straight away? This is about as close as it gets to a custom loop....

What is the difference between these pumps anyway?

I want silence! Does a 360mm predator and a CE280 with Noctua fans cut it for my heat load?

Thanks in advance, it turned out te be more questions than I anticipated asking...


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zephir*
> 
> That's something to consider! Never would have thought about that option myself, while I did read through the post you mentioned before...
> 
> I suspect that while I have the rad drained to do a pump upgrade, I could as well add in a second CE280 or XE360 mm rad to make sure I can set the fans at the lowest speed possible? And maybe switch out the ZMT tubing for clear tubing?
> 
> A second QDC to be able to remove the whole CPU block without removing the rads with it would also be nice, and truly modular...
> 
> Would I need one of these cilindrical reservoirs to get this setup topped up again, or is it in any way beneficial to have an extra reservoir, not counting the integrated predator one for easy maintenance? And, would I need to put the predator (pump) somewhere else than on the top of my case in order to drain the whole loop with pump assistance?
> 
> If I add up the parts, with one extra CE280mm, a 150ml reservoir, 4 10/16 compression fittings, a QDC fitting, a pack of ZMT tube, the DDC 3.2 pump, the pump heat sink cover, one bottle of clear cryofuel and a filling bottle and 2 1080Ti prefilled blocks, I come at a total of 710 euro. Am I forgetting something essential, and also, would it not be better to just go straight for a D5 pump / res combo straight away? This is about as close as it gets to a custom loop....
> 
> What is the difference between these pumps anyway?
> 
> I want silence! Does a 360mm predator and a CE280 with Noctua fans cut it for my heat load?
> 
> Thanks in advance, it turned out te be more questions than I anticipated asking...


Adding the rad would make a difference with fan noise. I mounted my Predator on top and cut a nice hole around the filler cap to refill. I have a extra QDC I connect to empty the loop so no need for a reservoir. I purchased the QDC at freshwater.com. I still use the black ZMT tubing for no maintenance. This setup will save you some money.


----------



## Zephir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Adding the rad would make a difference with fan noise. I mounted my Predator on top and cut a nice hole around the filler cap to refill. I have a extra QDC I connect to empty the loop so no need for a reservoir. I purchased the QDC at freshwater.com. I still use the black ZMT tubing for no maintenance. This setup will save you some money.


Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Zephir

Found a cheap 2nd hand D5 pump + 140mm res. Can I just add this in series to the stock 360mm Predator pump? Also does the order of pumps, reservoirs and radiators matter? I'm going to add an EK CE280MM to the existing loop, and 2 1080Ti's with a serial connection block, 2 extra QDC's and a T-piece with a ball valve for easy draining...


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zephir*
> 
> Found a cheap 2nd hand D5 pump + 140mm res. Can I just add this in series to the stock 360mm Predator pump? Also does the order of pumps, reservoirs and radiators matter? I'm going to add an EK CE280MM to the existing loop, and 2 1080Ti's with a serial connection block, 2 extra QDC's and a T-piece with a ball valve for easy draining...


Yes it does matter. Some one in this thread has done what you are describing. Are you going to disable the DDC 3.1 in the Predator? Running those two pumps together could creat problems.


----------



## Zephir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Yes it does matter. Some one in this thread has done what you are describing. Are you going to disable the DDC 3.1 in the Predator? Running those two pumps together could creat problems.


Ah! Very good to know before I do it then







. I would think a disabled pump would add uwanted restriction to a system allready taxed with 3x QDC's? Or does one remove or bypass it in some way?

I could use just an extra res for easy maintenance, just an upgraded pump on the predator then, or no extra res at all... Hm...


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zephir*
> 
> Ah! Very good to know before I do it then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I would think a disabled pump would add uwanted restriction to a system allready taxed with 3x QDC's? Or does one remove or bypass it in some way?
> 
> I could use just an extra res for easy maintenance, just an upgraded pump on the predator then, or no extra res at all... Hm...


You could upgrade the pump to a DDC 3.2 PWM or DDC 3.25 and add the extra rad / res. I went to the DDC pump because EK uses this in their extreme cooling kits.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I have a Predator 360 and bought an EK Nickel/Acetal prefilled Titan X Pascal water block and backplate for my 1080 Ti.
> 
> I lost one of the screws that attach the backplate to the card, goes in the front of the back plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would I go about replacing the one screw? I mean it's for looks only, no functional difference really, but still.


Contact EK I am sure they will send you a screw or two.


----------



## KedarWolf

Need advise.

My GPU is now hit 60C plus, prefilled Titan Pascal block on a 1080 Ti. It never went over 47-48C until a week ago. A Predator 360.

I've topped my loop off, rotated my case 90 degrees in every direction with just the power cord plugged in to try to move any air bubbles.

Even with the pump at 100% getting 60C+ now.

I'm thinking there may be gunk in the GPU water block causing issues but don't want to take it apart to check. I'm pretty sure I'd mess up trying to get it back together.

Any suggestions?


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Need advise.
> 
> My GPU is now hit 60C plus, prefilled Titan Pascal block on a 1080 Ti. It never went over 47-48C until a week ago. A Predator 360.
> 
> I've topped my loop off, rotated my case 90 degrees in every direction with just the power cord plugged in to try to move any air bubbles.
> 
> Even with the pump at 100% getting 60C+ now.
> 
> I'm thinking there may be gunk in the GPU water block causing issues but don't want to take it apart to check. I'm pretty sure I'd mess up trying to get it back together.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I bought a extra QDC and plugged in and drained the system. Then I flushed with Distilled water and vinegar. Refilled with new coolant. Brought the temps back to normal.


----------



## TheGovernment

So my predator started leaking at the res fitting... As well the pump was in it's way out, grinding etc.
Just started leaking out of no where. Like how the hell does this piece of crap go 6 months without leaking, then just all of the sudden, bam leaking like crazy lol.

So instead of sending it back, I kept the cpu block and threw the rest in the garbage, where these things belong lol
One thing I will say, I got my.new loop up and running, got the ek 140 D5 res/pump combo and it dropped 16c off my cpu temps and 23c off my GPU temps..... Same sized 360 rad etc.
that's pretty massive. It really must have had some very weak flow with those QDC's.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> So my predator started leaking at the res fitting... As well the pump was in it's way out, grinding etc.
> Just started leaking out of no where. Like how the hell does this piece of crap go 6 months without leaking, then just all of the sudden, bam leaking like crazy lol.
> 
> So instead of sending it back, I kept the cpu block and threw the rest in the garbage, where these things belong lol
> One thing I will say, I got my.new loop up and running, got the ek 140 D5 res/pump combo and it dropped 16c off my cpu temps and 23c off my GPU temps..... Same sized 360 rad etc.
> that's pretty massive. It really must have had some very weak flow with those QDC's.


It was probably the pump. The QDC's do not restrict the flow very much. I did a pump upgrade to DDC 3.2 PWM on my Predator 360 CPU and GPU full cover blocks. Idel I get 24c on the GPU and 27c on the CPU with a 6950x @ 4.2 GHz core, 3.3 GHz cashe. Ambient temperature at 25c.







. About the same as a custom loop.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> It was probably the pump. The QDC's do not restrict the flow very much. I did a pump upgrade to DDC 3.2 PWM on my Predator 360 CPU and GPU full cover blocks. Idel I get 24c on the GPU and 27c on the CPU with a 6950x @ 4.2 GHz core, 3.3 GHz cashe. Ambient temperature at 25c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . About the same as a custom loop.


If it was, then it was the pump since the day I got it. Temps have been the same since I installed it. I was about to do the 3.2 install but once it started leaking, that went out the window. Lol
I just got finished running realbench for 3 hours. Cpu is 5960x oc to [email protected] 1.32v temps never got over 50c so that's a huge improvement.
GPU seems to hover between 40-41 c under load, so pretty happy with the new outcome. The new loop flows over 1.2 gph where as the predator was around .7gph. So quite an improvement.
I will say, I wasn't unsatisfied with predator, if it wouldn't have leaked, I would have been fine with it. But this is already my second one, so that's enough of that lol


----------



## 0ppositeLock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> It was probably the pump. The QDC's do not restrict the flow very much. I did a pump upgrade to DDC 3.2 PWM on my Predator 360 CPU and GPU full cover blocks. Idel I get 24c on the GPU and 27c on the CPU with a 6950x @ 4.2 GHz core, 3.3 GHz cashe. Ambient temperature at 25c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . About the same as a custom loop.


The manual says there is a big flow drop with 2 QDC's.
Quote:


> "Installing a typical GPU water block with Quick-Disconnect Couplings (QDC) typically drop flow rates from 135L/h to about 105L/h. Adding two would result in flow rates of 90L/h. not using Quick-Disconnect Couplings result in flow rates of about 125L/h in the same scenario"


I've recently added 2 more rads and changed to a D5. I disconnected the pred pump and removed the impeller as it was getting a bit noisy. I was thinking of removing the QDC's for extra flow and performance. Just not sure if I'll get any significant gains to make it worth sacrificing the convenience of having QDC's. Apparently extra flow doesn't yield big gains.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> It was probably the pump. The QDC's do not restrict the flow very much. I did a pump upgrade to DDC 3.2 PWM on my Predator 360 CPU and GPU full cover blocks. Idel I get 24c on the GPU and 27c on the CPU with a 6950x @ 4.2 GHz core, 3.3 GHz cashe. Ambient temperature at 25c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . About the same as a custom loop.


Damn !
I want to upgrade the pump too but i most likely will wait for the qdc line... going d5 with res top and removing the predator from my loop, damn thing is taking too much space


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ppositeLock*
> 
> The manual says there is a big flow drop with 2 QDC's.
> I've recently added 2 more rads and changed to a D5. I disconnected the pred pump and removed the impeller as it was getting a bit noisy. I was thinking of removing the QDC's for extra flow and performance. Just not sure if I'll get any significant gains to make it worth sacrificing the convenience of having QDC's. Apparently extra flow doesn't yield big gains.


Look at post number 6823 my manual says you can have a CPU and two GPU blocks on a 360. That would be three QDC's. EK's web site says no more than four on a custom loop. Since I did a pump upgrade to a DDC 3.2 I should be able to have four.


----------



## J32US

Long time lurker of this thread, but hoping anyone can take a look and tell me if this is normal, which it probably isnt. Below is a picture of my 980 TI QDC Block (Predator 360 QDC Kit as well not pictured):





As you can see, it seems the GPU Block has rust? And some white mould? I've never opened or cleaned the loop/blocks, but does it look like I have to now? Been running the 360 without the GPU for about a year then picked up the GPU kit add-on. All ordered directly from EK.

GPU Temps are great 30-55 full load OC @ 1532Mhz, CPU (4790K Delid) temps aren't that good, 35-80 full load OCCT stress. Not sure why there is so much disparity, or if they're related.

Has anyone else experienced something like this and I should look into it? Clean/RMA? ... The lazy man in me is saying at the very least re-doing the mount/paste on CPU Waterblock is probably required.


----------



## tiborrr12

Hi!

Looks like brown algae







Support will help you out: https://www.ekwb.com/customer-care/

Regards,
Niko


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ppositeLock*
> 
> The manual says there is a big flow drop with 2 QDC's.
> I've recently added 2 more rads and changed to a D5. I disconnected the pred pump and removed the impeller as it was getting a bit noisy. I was thinking of removing the QDC's for extra flow and performance. Just not sure if I'll get any significant gains to make it worth sacrificing the convenience of having QDC's. Apparently extra flow doesn't yield big gains.


So by disconnecting the pump you mean the connector to the hub on the predator and/or the sata cable?

This and removing the impeller has effectively made that part a sort of extension to the predator res, correct? I suppose there's no real restriction in flow like this right?

I recently dropped the predator in favor of a full custom loop. I'd be interested in doing something similar with my left over predator 240. Probably have to keep the sata connector plugged in to use the predators built in fan hub though right?


----------



## Jyve

1 other quick question. Without the impeller in there does it matter which is the inlet and which is the outlet? Guessing I'd say not but just want to make sure.


----------



## 0ppositeLock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> So by disconnecting the pump you mean the connector to the hub on the predator and/or the sata cable?
> 
> This and removing the impeller has effectively made that part a sort of extension to the predator res, correct? I suppose there's no real restriction in flow like this right?
> 
> I recently dropped the predator in favor of a full custom loop. I'd be interested in doing something similar with my left over predator 240. Probably have to keep the sata connector plugged in to use the predators built in fan hub though right?


Its probably more restrictive than a normal rad, due to the smaller outlet from the rad tubes. I think performance is solid with my setup. Don't think I'm loosing much performance over having a normal rad. It could be a few degrees difference.

Keep the fan hub powered like a stand alone unit. Its very useful. I removed the fan hub just so I could reposition it in a easier to access location.

I'm running the water flow direction as it would normally be with the predator. Not sure if it would cause any issues running it in reverse. Inside the reservoir is a odd shaped outlet to the rad that might cause a problem. Next time I drain the loop I might hack it up and enlarge the openings.


----------



## el-mar01

Any updates on the EK-MLC products? My Predator 240 v1.1 while is a very nice product the pump makes a lot of noise even with a sound damped case (Corsair 400q) and occasionally makes loud water noises which is disconcerting. I really want to replace it with another AiO WC but I hate the crappy plastic mounting mechanisms on pretty much all of the "normal" AiO WCs so the MLC will be ideal.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el-mar01*
> 
> Any updates on the EK-MLC products? My Predator 240 v1.1 while is a very nice product the pump makes a lot of noise even with a sound damped case (Corsair 400q) and occasionally makes loud water noises which is disconcerting. I really want to replace it with another AiO WC but I hate the crappy plastic mounting mechanisms on pretty much all of the "normal" AiO WCs so the MLC will be ideal.


Sounds like you need to add some fluid.


----------



## Rubashka

Guys, will existing Intel LGA-2011 bracket be compatible with x299 LGA2066 boards/CPU?


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Guys, will existing Intel LGA-2011 bracket be compatible with x299 LGA2066 boards/CPU?


Yes!









https://www.ekwb.com/configurator/waterblock/3831109800324


----------



## Zephir

Hi

I've (test) mounted my Predator 360 in the front of my R5 case and hooked the fans and pump up to test for noise with the top of the case closed up and my NH-D15 still on the cpu. The sound levels are much better compared having the predator installed in the top. I've installed it with the pump/res on the bottom, with filling and bleeding in mind... I was thinking to mount a 250 or 400m reservoir on the radiator. If I can get it mounted really close to the rad, It can be a long one. If not, I will have to go for a shorter one that clears my GPU's. There is a about 9.3cm space between the end of the GPU's and the radiator shroud. The standard EK vertical fan mounts seem to be offset from the radiators quite a lot... Any advice on what to use to mount the res?

This is how it looks now:










Will I be able to properly fill the predator with just an extra res that is mounted besides / above the pump or will I still need to dismount it, fill it from the bottom port first, then more from the top port?

I will likely be removing the QDC, add in a 140mm rad in the back and then cool the 7700K and 2x 1080Ti's with it. Hope that is enough cooling... According to the EK website, an XE360 + XE120 is enough for that configuration. I hope a PE360 and CE140 is as well... I tend to run the GPU's at max, but not the CPU, or all at once at medium loads...


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zephir*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I've (test) mounted my Predator 360 in the front of my R5 case and hooked the fans and pump up to test for noise with the top of the case closed up and my NH-D15 still on the cpu. The sound levels are much better compared having the predator installed in the top. I've installed it with the pump/res on the bottom, with filling and bleeding in mind... I was thinking to mount a 250 or 400m reservoir on the radiator. If I can get it mounted really close to the rad, It can be a long one. If not, I will have to go for a shorter one that clears my GPU's. There is a about 9cm and 3mm space between the end of the GPU's and the radiator shroud. I also want a convenient drain port. The standard EK vertical fan mounts seem to be offset from the radiators quite a lot... Any advice on what to use to mount the res?
> 
> Will I be able to properly fill the predator with just an extra res that is mounted besides / above the pump or will I still need to dismount it, fill it from the bottom port first, then more from the top port?
> 
> I will likely be removing the QDC, add in a 140mm rad in the back and then cool the 7700K and 2x 1080Ti's with it. Hope that is enough cooling... According to the EK website, an XE360 + XE120 is enough for that configuration. I hope a PE360 and CE140 is as well... I tend to run the GPU's at max, but not the CPU, or all at once at medium loads...


Well unfortunately I hate to be the one but as one who has done this very thing you will still need to fill the predator.

I put in a small res and though I could just fill the predator res and the external and the pump would prime with the external. Nope. Pump made a not so great noise and the res levels didn't drop. Shut it off and had to fill the rad part of the predator and all was good.

As for spacing with the unipump mount Yeah it is a bit. Now that being said you MIGHT still be ok. I'm running an arc mini (matx) with a D5 pump res combo. Eyeballing it I'm looking at putting my predator in the front and it looks like it'll clear the gpu and Mines a long one. The zotac amp extreme 980ti. The pump part won't clear but the res looks OK.


----------



## Zephir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Well unfortunately I hate to be the one but as one who has done this very thing you will still need to fill the predator.
> 
> I put in a small res and though I could just fill the predator res and the external and the pump would prime with the external. Nope. Pump made a not so great noise and the res levels didn't drop. Shut it off and had to fill the rad part of the predator and all was good.
> 
> As for spacing with the unipump mount Yeah it is a bit. Now that being said you MIGHT still be ok. I'm running an arc mini (matx) with a D5 pump res combo. Eyeballing it I'm looking at putting my predator in the front and it looks like it'll clear the gpu and Mines a long one. The zotac amp extreme 980ti. The pump part won't clear but the res looks OK.


Thanks for your feedback!

I just updated my post with a picture...

I feared as much, concerning priming the pump... Do you have a D5in series with the predator pump now? Or did you disable it, or remove the predator hardware completely?

If I do have to drain and refil the pump / res combo outside of the case. I might just put that one QDC in between those 2 components and the rest of the loop...


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zephir*
> 
> Thanks for your feedback!
> 
> I just updated my post with a picture...
> 
> I feared as much, concerning priming the pump... Do you have a D5in series with the predator pump now? Or did you disable it, or remove the predator hardware completely?
> 
> If I do have to drain and refil the pump / res combo outside of the case. I might just put that one QDC in between those 2 components and the rest of the loop...


A qdc certainly would help for sure. I actually pulled the predator entirely. I'm now looking at adding it back as strictly a radiator. Remove the impeller and not power it. The rad is essentially a pe and although my 360 is cooling my rig just fine I'm also just looking at something to do and this won't cost anything. Also gives me an excuse to pull it apart and fix the angled fittings in my loop and replacing the cpu block top.


----------



## 13yearOldPCBLDR

Anyone have some info about the new mlc series I would like to purchase An auto by ekwb but I missed out on the pr Faroe series


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13yearOldPCBLDR*
> 
> Anyone have some info about the new mlc series I would like to purchase An auto by ekwb but I missed out on the pr Faroe series


Information before the end of September.


----------



## fahmicious

Hey guys, a proud owner of 360 Predator here, cooling my Ryzen 1700 chip. I'm thinking to upgrade my gpu (running a lowly GTS 450 atm) to the Auros Xtreme GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Waterforce that comes with waterblock. Please advise what tubing and/or fittings I need in order to run the loop.
Here's what I'm thinking.

Keep all the current tubing.
Predator > CPU > GPU (need to buy which tubing?) > Predator.

Is the above possible?


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahmicious*
> 
> Hey guys, a proud owner of 360 Predator here, cooling my Ryzen 1700 chip. I'm thinking to upgrade my gpu (running a lowly GTS 450 atm) to the Auros Xtreme GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Waterforce that comes with waterblock. Please advise what tubing and/or fittings I need in order to run the loop.
> Here's what I'm thinking.
> 
> Keep all the current tubing.
> Predator > CPU > GPU (need to buy which tubing?) > Predator.
> 
> Is the above possible?


Use this tubing: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-tube-zmt-matte-black-15-9-9-5mm-3m-retail

Get a QDC: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-qdc-10mm-gray

It will look like this:


----------



## fahmicious

Thank you sir. Would it be possible without using the additional QDC and the ZMT tubings? Not looking to replace the whole thing, just the additional connection loop.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahmicious*
> 
> Thank you sir. Would it be possible without using the additional QDC and the ZMT tubings? Not looking to replace the whole thing, just the additional connection loop.


This would be for the additional connection of the GPU. I assumed you do not have a pre-filled GPU block. The tubing I have given you is what is on your Predator 360. You can do a straight connection from the CPU block to the GPU block but you would lose the flexibility of the QDC.


----------



## fahmicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> This would be for the additional connection of the GPU. I assumed you do not have a pre-filled GPU block. The tubing I have given you is what is on your Predator 360. You can do a straight connection from the CPU block to the GPU block but you would lose the flexibility of the QDC.


Yes this is fine, as I plan to get my hands wet







. Just need help figuring out what tubing (size) I need and any other stuffs (extra coolant, etc)


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahmicious*
> 
> Yes this is fine, as I plan to get my hands wet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just need help figuring out what tubing (size) I need and any other stuffs (extra coolant, etc)


Use the tubing I recommended above 3/8 / 5/8" black. You will need these fittings for your GPU block: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-acf-rotary-fitting-10-16mm-nickel You will need to drain your Predator and use this : https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-cryofuel-clear-concentrate-100-ml EK discontinued the coolant that is in your Predator. Not good to mix coolants. If you are in the US you can get everything here: http://www.performance-pcs.com/


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahmicious*
> 
> Yes this is fine, as I plan to get my hands wet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just need help figuring out what tubing (size) I need and any other stuffs (extra coolant, etc)


If you are going to change all your tubing you can use what ever you like. Let me know if this is what you want to do and I can help you with connectors. The existing connectors on your Predator and CPU block are 3.8" ID by 5/8" OD. So if you want to use your existing connectors than your tubing will be 3/8" / 5/8" soft and the connector I recommended for your GPU block.


----------



## fahmicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> If you are going to change all your tubing you can use what ever you like. Let me know if this is what you want to do and I can help you with connectors. The existing connectors on your Predator and CPU block are 3.8" ID by 5/8" OD. So if you want to use your existing connectors than your tubing will be 3/8" / 5/8" soft and the connector I recommended for your GPU block.


I think down the road that is the plan. For now I will just connect the gpu using a clear tubing. Do you mind pointing out which one would work for sure?


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahmicious*
> 
> I think down the road that is the plan. For now I will just connect the gpu using a clear tubing. Do you mind pointing out which one would work for sure?


Any of these will work: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/accessories/tubing/10-16mm-3-8-5-8-tubing








Note: the original black tubing on the Predator is best. Unlike most PVC and PUR tubing this high quality EK made EPDM rubber tubing ensures long lasting operation and does not suffer from a plasticizer leaching effect which can cause blockage (gunking) in your liquid cooling loop. This 11,1/16,1mm (ID/OD) tubing also allow for very small bend radius!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Information before the end of September.


That's a long time to wait







.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> That's a long time to wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I agree I am waiting for information on the MCL. Right now I am making my own AIO's with QDC's.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> I agree I am waiting for information on the MCL. Right now I am making my own AIO's with QDC's.


I'm waiting more info on it to. End of September is a long wait for me and cutting it to close to summer here







.


----------



## fahmicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Any of these will work: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/accessories/tubing/10-16mm-3-8-5-8-tubing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: the original black tubing on the Predator is best. Unlike most PVC and PUR tubing this high quality EK made EPDM rubber tubing ensures long lasting operation and does not suffer from a plasticizer leaching effect which can cause blockage (gunking) in your liquid cooling loop. This 11,1/16,1mm (ID/OD) tubing also allow for very small bend radius!


Thank you sir. My 360 should be able to handle the CPU and a GPU, right? Should I invest in another 120/140 radiator? Or possibly a reservoir/pump?


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahmicious*
> 
> Thank you sir. My 360 should be able to handle the CPU and a GPU, right? Should I invest in another 120/140 radiator? Or possibly a reservoir/pump?


Should be just fine! You can add another rad or res but I would upgrade the pump.


----------



## JJBY

so i have a brand new predator 360 still in its box and plastic wrapping been sitting on my floor for about 3 months.... * my second rma* and i just haven't been bothered to install it yet.....

it is revision 1.1E

i got three questions....

whats the track record for 1.1E

Is there a newer revision

If i decided to sell it and just not bother, who'd be interested?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> so i have a brand new predator 360 still in its box and plastic wrapping been sitting on my floor for about 3 months.... * my second rma* and i just haven't been bothered to install it yet.....
> 
> it is revision 1.1E
> 
> i got three questions....
> 
> whats the track record for 1.1E
> 
> Is there a newer revision
> 
> If i decided to sell it and just not bother, who'd be interested?


If you're interested in using it maybe run outside of a rig for a bit. Check the fittings and surrounding material for links. Don't know that'd you'd get more for it sealed vs unsealed. Judging by this thread only I'd say the E has every bit as much risk of an issue as any of the others. I had no problems with my og 1.0 or my rma'd 1.1 if that means anything.


----------



## fahmicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> so i have a brand new predator 360 still in its box and plastic wrapping been sitting on my floor for about 3 months.... * my second rma* and i just haven't been bothered to install it yet.....
> 
> it is revision 1.1E
> 
> i got three questions....
> 
> whats the track record for 1.1E
> 
> Is there a newer revision
> 
> If i decided to sell it and just not bother, who'd be interested?


I've had the 1.1E since early this year, and was installed in my ryzen system mid march. so far so good. very pleased with the performance. keeping my 3.9Ghz very cool, idling at 26C, and on average daily usage (light gaming, coding work) maxing at no more than 50C


----------



## shampoo911

this questions go to any EKWB rep

How will you guys deal with the Threadripper socket? That thing is huge, and it would be a shame if we have to ditch (well, some of us, if we change to AMD) our Supremacy blocks or Predator AIO...

Will there be any chance of a Threadripper bracket for Supremacy blocks?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> this questions go to any EKWB rep
> 
> How will you guys deal with the Threadripper socket? That thing is huge, and it would be a shame if we have to ditch (well, some of us, if we change to AMD) our Supremacy blocks or Predator AIO...
> 
> Will there be any chance of a Threadripper bracket for Supremacy blocks?


That thing needs a whole new block. A bracket isn't going to cut it.


----------



## austinmrs

Any ETA on the new EK AIO?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> this questions go to any EKWB rep
> 
> How will you guys deal with the Threadripper socket? That thing is huge, and it would be a shame if we have to ditch (well, some of us, if we change to AMD) our Supremacy blocks or Predator AIO...
> 
> Will there be any chance of a Threadripper bracket for Supremacy blocks?


We'll have a CPU block for Threadripper, but i'm not sure we'll have somekind of upgrade for the Predator units.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Any ETA on the new EK AIO?


Not yet sorry. We're still working on it.


----------



## Zephir

Update:

Removed the CPU block and the long tube without QDC in it. Salvaged one rotating compression fitting from that tube and swapped it with the non-rotating one that was attached on the short lead with QDC on the side of the cpu. Filled, and bled the block-less radiator and used an PWM extension to attach the pump to the AIO header of my mobo and the 3 fans via the built in fan controller to a case fan header.

Then tested first with one GPU in the loop and then a second one. I can run em both at max at 100% TDP and a +150mHz core and +650mHz mem overclock, with the fans really high in RPM and high temperatures... In my intended use case, I set them at 60% TDP with a +150mHz core OC and a -300mHz mem OC. If I then set the 3 Vardar's to an an audible but still rather quiet 1250rpm, the pump at max and the exhaust 140mm Noctua fan at 770rpm, I get 47C on the first GPU and 51C on the second after about half an hour running. Not great, and also not completely quiet, but much better compared to air... The pump does chirp a bit... I wonder if an upgraded pump (the DDC 3.2) would make more or less noise?

This is how it looks:



It's not pretty, but at least it is more functional than before. I'm considering wether to build on this further or just stop here...


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zephir*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Removed the CPU block and the long tube without QDC in it. Salvaged one rotating compression fitting from that tube and swapped it with the non-rotating one that was attached on the short lead with QDC on the side of the cpu. Filled, and bled the block-less radiator and used an PWM extension to attach the pump to the AIO header of my mobo and the 3 fans via the built in fan controller to a case fan header.
> 
> Then tested first with one GPU in the loop and then a second one. I can run em both at max at 100% TDP and a +150mHz core and +650mHz mem overclock, with the fans really high in RPM and high temperatures... In my intended use case, I set them at 60% TDP with a +150mHz core OC and a -300mHz mem OC. If I then set the 3 Vardar's to an an audible but still rather quiet 1250rpm, the pump at max and the exhaust 140mm Noctua fan at 770rpm, I get 47C on the first GPU and 51C on the second after about half an hour running. Not great, and also not completely quiet, but much better compared to air... The pump does chirp a bit... I wonder if an upgraded pump (the DDC 3.2) would make more or less noise?
> 
> This is how it looks:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not pretty, but at least it is more functional than before. I'm considering wether to build on this further or just stop here...


I did the pump upgrade and it helped bring the CPU and GPU temps down about 3-4c. you can also run the fans and the pump lower for a more quite system. Looking at your picture you have lots of extra hose and tight bends. Get rid of those I think this would help more.


----------



## fahmicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> I did the pump upgrade and it helped bring the CPU and GPU temps down about 3-4c. you can also run the fans and the pump lower for a more quite system. Looking at your picture you have lots of extra hose and tight bends. Get rid of those I think this would help more.


When you guys say pump upgrade, how do you actually do that? What parts do I need to get? And does it void warranty?


----------



## Zephir

How is the sound of a DDC 3.2 or 3.25 compared to the 3.1 I currently have? The pump is what I hear most now... It is also not dampened or isolated from the rest of the case, which is probably louder than it can be if I could isolate the predator from the case somehow...

I've since lowered the Predator fans to below 1000rpm and set the single exhaust fan to 780rpm which is a noticable, positive difference in noise.

This raised the temperatures to 52 and 56 degrees on the gpu's. The CPU is idling at 53 now too, because the case is fairly hot inside (43 below, 52 above)... Both gpu's are running at 100% for 4+ hours straight (with 60% tdp limit on both).

I might install a bridge on the GPU blocks, which would get rid of quite some hose and one QDC as next step to improve the system... Not sure if I should get a parallel or a serial one...


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahmicious*
> 
> When you guys say pump upgrade, how do you actually do that? What parts do I need to get? And does it void warranty?


You have to drain the system and remove only the pump assembly. install the new pump and be carful do not over tighten the (4)-screws they strip very easily. The pumps look the same so when you remove the four screws and the pump it becomes apparent how to install the new one. I connected the fan to the existing header on the Predator and the power to a Molex to the power supply.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zephir*
> 
> How is the sound of a DDC 3.2 or 3.25 compared to the 3.1 I currently have? The pump is what I hear most now... It is also not dampened or isolated from the rest of the case, which is probably louder than it can be if I could isolate the predator from the case somehow...
> 
> I've since lowered the Predator fans to below 1000rpm and set the single exhaust fan to 780rpm which is a noticable, positive difference in noise.
> 
> This raised the temperatures to 52 and 56 degrees on the gpu's. The CPU is idling at 53 now too, because the case is fairly hot inside (43 below, 52 above)... Both gpu's are running at 100% for 4+ hours straight (with 60% tdp limit on both).
> 
> I might install a bridge on the GPU blocks, which would get rid of quite some hose and one QDC as next step to improve the system... Not sure if I should get a parallel or a serial one...


I don't even here the pump! I have a DDC 3.2 PWM.


----------



## fahmicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> You have to drain the system and remove only the pump assembly. install the new pump and be carful do not over tighten the (4)-screws they strip very easily. The pumps look the same so when you remove the four screws and the pump it becomes apparent how to install the new one. I connected the fan to the existing header on the Predator and the power to a Molex to the power supply.


Thank you sir. I may do this. I successfully added my gpu in there and saw higher CPU idle temp (as expected) so I may go down this path.
Is this the pump you're talking about?
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xtop-ddc-3-2-pwm-elite-acetal-incl-pump
Also, its possible to run this independently without using the integrated header on predator, right? Meaning to run it 100%. Would it be too noisy?


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahmicious*
> 
> Thank you sir. I may do this. I successfully added my gpu in there and saw higher CPU idle temp (as expected) so I may go down this path.
> Is this the pump you're talking about?
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xtop-ddc-3-2-pwm-elite-acetal-incl-pump
> Also, its possible to run this independently without using the integrated header on predator, right? Meaning to run it 100%. Would it be too noisy?


You could use that pump it is the same one I used. I actually used this pump with this top. It is a little cheaper. The molex connector only provides power. The fan header controls the pump speed (PWM). So mine is controled by CPU tempersure.









https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-ddc-3-2-pwm-laing-ddc-3-2-pwm
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-ddc-heatsink-cover-black


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fahmicious*
> 
> Thank you sir. I may do this. I successfully added my gpu in there and saw higher CPU idle temp (as expected) so I may go down this path.
> Is this the pump you're talking about?
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xtop-ddc-3-2-pwm-elite-acetal-incl-pump
> Also, its possible to run this independently without using the integrated header on predator, right? Meaning to run it 100%. Would it be too noisy?


It probably wouldn't be too noisy but I don't see any reason NOT to use the included pump as it cleans up the wiring. Everything to the hub and 1 out to the board.

And to answer your other question, yes, this will absolutely void your warranty.

Keep in mind I'm not saying not to do it, in fact you should. I've just heard through this very thread that expanding the predator, if not done very specifically, will void the warranty. For instance I'm pretty sure when I expanded mine to include a BITSPOWER gpu block that it would've voided my warranty as its not an ek product. Ek does not make a block for my card BTW.

I'm not bashing ek or the predator here. In fact I've been a very vocal proponent of the predator and ek as a whole. Just passing along info that could be pretty important for someone interested in keeping their warranty in tact.


----------



## Jexxvexx

Delete this pls.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jexxvexx*
> 
> Delete this pls.


No don't delete....great Avatar!


----------



## Archer S

So I'm seriously considering getting this for my upcoming build. I just have one question. Has anyone attempted to flip the pump/res before? The predator comes shipped with the fittings and tubes coming out on the "rad side" with the fans set up as pull. Ideal for a top mount exhaust. Is it possible to unscrew the pump and reservoir? (Square thing beside pump) and screw then on up side down so the tubes are coming out "fan side"? I will be bottom mounting this unit and would like it to be an intake but preserve the pull config of the fans.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> So I'm seriously considering getting this for my upcoming build. I just have one question. Has anyone attempted to flip the pump/res before? The predator comes shipped with the fittings and tubes coming out on the "rad side" with the fans set up as pull. Ideal for a top mount exhaust. Is it possible to unscrew the pump and reservoir? (Square thing beside pump) and screw then on up side down so the tubes are coming out "fan side"? I will be bottom mounting this unit and would like it to be an intake but preserve the pull config of the fans.


Can't be done the holes are different on both sides of the rad.


----------



## Jexxvexx

Well thanks!


----------



## Archer S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Can't be done the holes are different on both sides of the rad.


Well that is SUPER unfortunate. However very good information. Thank you


----------



## atomicus

Still no word or news on the new MLC range then I guess?


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Still no word or news on the new MLC range then I guess?


No....


----------



## kuwlness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Still no word or news on the new MLC range then I guess?


It would be great if the EK-MLC is along the lines of the MSI 30th Anniversary GTX 1080. That is exactly what I want -- a pump/rad combo in 120/140mm (or 240/280mm) form factor that will allow for disassembly and re-use with future graphics cards. Doesn't have to be QDC, i'm fine with re-filling the coolant. Please EK, hook a brotha' up!

MSI Product Page: https://us.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1080-30TH-ANNIVERSARY.html#hero-overview


----------



## shampoo911

hey guys... i just heard from a Jayztwocents video, that EKWB will support TR4 socket from day 1??

I would like an EKWB rep to clarify that please.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuwlness*
> 
> It would be great if the EK-MLC is along the lines of the MSI 30th Anniversary GTX 1080. That is exactly what I want -- a pump/rad combo in 120/140mm (or 240/280mm) form factor that will allow for disassembly and re-use with future graphics cards. Doesn't have to be QDC, i'm fine with re-filling the coolant. Please EK, hook a brotha' up!
> 
> MSI Product Page: https://us.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1080-30TH-ANNIVERSARY.html#hero-overview


I would certainly hope the MLC range offers greater options and versatility than the original Predator... it has to really. They've been working on it a while now and the Predator, leaks aside, was a very good product for what it was, so I hope they deliver a great product here. I just hope they've made strides in the reliability department, because that's the key for me. I don't care what performance or versatility is like if every time I turn on my PC I'm worried it's going to leak everywhere lol!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> hey guys... i just heard from a Jayztwocents video, that EKWB will support TR4 socket from day 1??
> 
> I would like an EKWB rep to clarify that please.


We'll have a CPU block for ThreadRipper


----------



## bites

How's everyone's RMA experience with the Predator?

Mine has been pretty lack luster. My 360 1.1 started leaking about a month ago, so I opened up a RMA request. They can only replace my 360 with a 280 or 140 or a slim 360 kit both of which are inferior to the 360. The last option was a refund which I tried to pursue. I could not get a refund directly from EKWB because I bought from a 3rd party reseller, the refund needs to come from them. That has been a no go either.
So, I'm stuck between a rock and hard place. I tried to get other RMA options but none were accepted.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bites*
> 
> How's everyone's RMA experience with the Predator?
> 
> Mine has been pretty lack luster. My 360 1.1 started leaking about a month ago, so I opened up a RMA request. They can only replace my 360 with a 280 or 140 or a slim 360 kit both of which are inferior to the 360. The last option was a refund which I tried to pursue. I could not get a refund directly from EKWB because I bought from a 3rd party reseller, the refund needs to come from them. That has been a no go either.
> So, I'm stuck between a rock and hard place. I tried to get other RMA options but none were accepted.


My only experience was with the recall and that went super smooth. All the stories I've read through this thread have mimicked my experience.

I can understand why they can't replace your 360 as I'm sure they don't have any seeing as it's been disco'd. I didn't realise they had a slim 360 version unless they're talking about the full blown water cooling kit, not a predator.

In your shoes, I'd probably go with the 280,that is if you can make it fit in your case.

I also get why they won't do a refund seeing as you got it through a 3rd party. Maybe contact the 3rd party and explain the situation and see if they'll do a refund. If not go with the 280,and should it not fit, try to sell it to recoup some of your cash.


----------



## bites

I am surprised they have the 280 and 140 in considering the whole line is discontinued. They are offering me the slim 360 full water cooling kit.
I was aiming for the 280 but not going to cool my 5930 and Titan XP. PLus have no faith in putting a predator in my system anymore.


----------



## Jyve

The 280 and 140 were the last additions to the line. Probably why they have some remaining inventory.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bites*
> 
> How's everyone's RMA experience with the Predator?
> 
> Mine has been pretty lack luster. My 360 1.1 started leaking about a month ago, so I opened up a RMA request. They can only replace my 360 with a 280 or 140 or a slim 360 kit both of which are inferior to the 360. The last option was a refund which I tried to pursue. I could not get a refund directly from EKWB because I bought from a 3rd party reseller, the refund needs to come from them. That has been a no go either.
> So, I'm stuck between a rock and hard place. I tried to get other RMA options but none were accepted.


I had the exact same thing happen. I took off the fans and cpu block (which ended up having a small leak at the top as well) and threw the pile of crap into the garbage. The tried offering me the same 280 (junk). All I wanted was the res/pump part and I would have been happy but they have no parts. I still like EK stuff for the most part but thats the last thing I'll ever buy from them, I'll be getting a bitspower threadripper block this time)
If they can't offer you parts or something as good as what you have or better (or a refund since they know it's crap) whats the point of even offering a warranty?


----------



## bites

They couldn't offer me anything but those 2 options. I asked for credit so I could buy a full kit but they wouldn't do it. They said if I bought from them they could offer a full refund, I'll believe it to see it. Why would I want a product that is 2/3 the cost of the 360.
I heard great things about EKWB support but definitely doesn't show here. Probably the last time I buy a EKWB product. They probably discontinued the product so they don't have to uphold the warranty. If they were an American company this would call for a class action.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bites*
> 
> They couldn't offer me anything but those 2 options. I asked for credit so I could buy a full kit but they wouldn't do it. They said if I bought from them they could offer a full refund, I'll believe it to see it. Why would I want a product that is 2/3 the cost of the 360.
> I heard great things about EKWB support but definitely doesn't show here. Probably the last time I buy a EKWB product. They probably discontinued the product so they don't have to uphold the warranty. If they were an American company this would call for a class action.


You do know a 280 performs on par with a 360, right?

It's the 240 that won't.


----------



## bites

From what I researched before I bought the 360, there is a performance difference between the 2 especially when you are cooling more just the CPU. Why offer a 360 if a 280 is on par?


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bites*
> 
> From what I researched before I bought the 360, there is a performance difference between the 2 especially when you are cooling more just the CPU. Why offer a 360 if a 280 is on par?


At 415mm long, there are some cases that offer 3x120mm fan clearance but don't have the additional 55mm that the 360 requires. The 280, conversely, is 335mm long, meaning that a case which supports front 3x120mm intakes and 2x140mm, but is shorter in total clearance than 415mm can likely fit the 280.

There's still a surface area advantage that the 360 radiator offers, but generally that's offset by 140mm fans offering more airflow. Leads to performance in most situations being equivalent.


----------



## atomicus

It is odd to me that the Predator suffered so badly with these faults. I have not come across a forum where I haven't seen dozens of complaints. I've used their components for custom loops for years and never had a single issue that wasn't my own fault (nicking an o-ring, not tightening a fitting enough etc.) so how the Predator ended up the way it did is hard to get my head around. I know it's their first AIO but their pedigree speaks for itself. No excuse IMO.

I just hope they've learned their lesson with this upcoming MLC range... I certainly won't be buying on release though, nor would I recommend anyone else. I don't doubt they will perform great and receive great reviews (just as the original Predators did), but I would give it some time and see how they hold up in the field before handing over your money.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bites*
> 
> How's everyone's RMA experience with the Predator?
> 
> Mine has been pretty lack luster. My 360 1.1 started leaking about a month ago, so I opened up a RMA request. They can only replace my 360 with a 280 or 140 or a slim 360 kit both of which are inferior to the 360. The last option was a refund which I tried to pursue. I could not get a refund directly from EKWB because I bought from a 3rd party reseller, the refund needs to come from them. That has been a no go either.
> So, I'm stuck between a rock and hard place. I tried to get other RMA options but none were accepted.


The reseller refuse to refund you?


----------



## bites

They did because it was past their refund period. I don't blame them, it's 6 months since purchase


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bites*
> 
> They did because it was past their refund period. I don't blame them, it's 6 months since purchase


Did you let the EK RMA team know that the reseller wouldn't refund you?


----------



## bites

I did and they tried to contact them but no reply.


----------



## bites

With the new revisions that everyone are they any issues? I am very reluctant in putting it in my system after the rma


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bites*
> 
> With the new revisions that everyone are they any issues? I am very reluctant in putting it in my system after the rma


As of the 1.1E, from what I've seen in this thread the following has been changed:
-The plastic extension of the reservoir has a metal reinforcement on the outside edge
-The CPU block top has been changed to a full Acetal Supremacy Evo. The cooling guts are still that of the MX however.

Both changes address leaking at the CPU block (1.1C/D), and cracked reservoir plastic containing the thread (1.1). I have not seen any failures reported with the 1.1E's in this thread, and generally people have been satisfied with the replacement as far as I know.


----------



## bites

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## ashley00

so i have been lurking for quite some time and coming in and out of this.i have a predator 280 1.1e revision so the problems have hopefully been ironed out.im looking to go hardline 12mm tubing and add a res.will cool my cpu and gpu.have many people done this .i have now got all my fittings just a res and gpu block and then im ready so thought i better seek some advice

1. the res is going to be lower than the predator pump and the res must feed the pump, yes ?? how do you gget enough fluid in it to get it running without a dry pump.

2.i can change to ek 12mm hd fittings without issue will the predator pump be enough to go hardline for cpu and gpu ??

3.do any you have any pics of converted predators









cheers ash


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashley00*
> 
> so i have been lurking for quite some time and coming in and out of this.i have a predator 280 1.1e revision so the problems have hopefully been ironed out.im looking to go hardline 12mm tubing and add a res.will cool my cpu and gpu.have many people done this .i have now got all my fittings just a res and gpu block and then im ready so thought i better seek some advice
> 
> 1. the res is going to be lower than the predator pump and the res must feed the pump, yes ?? how do you gget enough fluid in it to get it running without a dry pump.
> 
> 2.i can change to ek 12mm hd fittings without issue will the predator pump be enough to go hardline for cpu and gpu ??
> 
> 3.do any you have any pics of converted predators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers ash


Why are you adding a res.? The Predator has a res. next to the pump. What you need to do I'd fill the res. and the Predator as much as possible. Turn on the machine and keep filling the predator until you get all the air out of the system. Top off the reservoir and you are ready to rock. The pump you have will run a CPU and GPU block no problem. I did a pump upgrade to a 3.2 PWM and I am currently changing the CPU block and tubing no reservoir.


----------



## ashley00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> I wanted to add a res for aesthetic and potentially for easy filling.i like how a res looks in a loop. But if it's not needed then I may leave it out atm and do a loop and go from there and add at a later date if I like I guess.be able to do a cleaner looking loop without it maybe.iv seen people take the sponge but out of the predator is thatvworth doing.this is my first hardloop on my own so trying to learn as much as possible to not make a mistake .thanks for the help so far it's appreciated


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashley00*
> 
> I wanted to add a res for aesthetic and potentially for easy filling.i like how a res looks in a loop. But if it's not needed then I may leave it out atm and do a loop and go from there and add at a later date if I like I guess.be able to do a cleaner looking loop without it maybe.iv seen people take the sponge but out of the predator is thatvworth doing.this is my first hardloop on my own so trying to learn as much as possible to not make a mistake .thanks for the help so far it's appreciated


Your welcome. I have not removed the sponge from my system and I have no flow issues. I figured it's there for a reason so why take it out......your call. Keep posting your progress you will get a lot of help on this thread.


----------



## ashley00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Your welcome. I have not removed the sponge from my system and I have no flow issues. I figured it's there for a reason so why take it out......your call. Keep posting your progress you get a lot of help on this thread.


On your help I have just this minute order gpu block,tubing and fluid and a filling bottle to hopefully help.

Arrives Tuesday will keep you guys updated .cheers for the help


----------



## Jyve

Like spig said. Make sure your predator is as full as you can get it. Filling the res as well as the rad from the bottom. This should be enough to prime the external res once you fire it up.


----------



## ashley00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Like spig said. Make sure your predator is as full as you can get it. Filling the res as well as the rad from the bottom. This should be enough to prime the external res once you fire it up.


I'm actually going to leave an external res out on recommendation that it's not needed.will be filling up the predator as much as possible from the bottom first then keep filling from top and keep going until it's full?? How do you go about getting air out of the system ?? Is my next question.and is it possible to put a tap off of the predator either from the side or the back fill port ?? Is it g1/4 thread ?? May make it easier to do ??


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashley00*
> 
> I'm actually going to leave an external res out on recommendation that it's not needed.will be filling up the predator as much as possible from the bottom first then keep filling from top and keep going until it's full?? How do you go about getting air out of the system ?? Is my next question.and is it possible to put a tap off of the predator either from the side or the back fill port ?? Is it g1/4 thread ?? May make it easier to do ??


I cut a hole in the top of my case to expose the top fill port. Fill as much as you can then move the machine back and forth to bring the air to the top. Fill again and repeat until all the air is gone.


----------



## ashley00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> I cut a hole in the top of my case to expose the top fill port. Fill as much as you can then move the machine back and forth to bring the air to the top. Fill again and repeat until all the air is gone.


I won't be able to cut a hole.in my case so here's hoping it all goes ok.once pretty much filled do I leave it running with plug out to get all the air out ?? Will have to have pc end up as it's hardline and needs to be in situ.

Anyone got any pics of their hardline with predator ??


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashley00*
> 
> I won't be able to cut a hole.in my case so here's hoping it all goes ok.once pretty much filled do I leave it running with plug out to get all the air out ?? Will have to have pc end up as it's hardline and needs to be in situ.
> 
> Anyone got any pics of their hardline with predator ??


I leave the plug off during filling. My rad. is top mount using the fill port above the reservoir. please post a picture of your build it will help.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashley00*
> 
> I won't be able to cut a hole.in my case so here's hoping it all goes ok.once pretty much filled do I leave it running with plug out to get all the air out ?? Will have to have pc end up as it's hardline and needs to be in situ.
> 
> Anyone got any pics of their hardline with predator ??


You problem will lie in trying to fill it up as the pump is running. You don't want your pump to run dry for long.
Don't leave the plug out unless your res is at the very top of your loop. Water will come gushing out if it's not. Once it's full, put the cap on, lets it run for a hour, then turn everything off, unscrew the cap (you will hear the air go swoosh) then put it right back on and you'll be good to go!


----------



## ashley00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> You problem will lie in trying to fill it up as the pump is running. You don't want your pump to run dry for long.
> Don't leave the plug out unless your res is at the very top of your loop. Water will come gushing out if it's not. Once it's full, put the cap on, lets it run for a hour, then turn everything off, unscrew the cap (you will hear the air go swoosh) then put it right back on and you'll be good to go!


I'm going to be running just the predator res and pump no separate res so it would be at the top of the system I think I may have figures a way but will be a lot of moving the whole pc in places lol.im nodding the case to fit my stuff in so later on I will post a picture up.


----------



## shampoo911

Does anyone know, if it is possible to replace the block on the Predator 360? I'm thinking to buy a Threadripper block to just swap it and stick it in the system.

Any tips or advice?


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Does anyone know, if it is possible to replace the block on the Predator 360? I'm thinking to buy a Threadripper block to just swap it and stick it in the system.
> 
> Any tips or advice?


Yes that should be simple. You should be able to use the existing compression fittings on the block. You will have to drain the loop and refill.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Does anyone know, if it is possible to replace the block on the Predator 360? I'm thinking to buy a Threadripper block to just swap it and stick it in the system.
> 
> Any tips or advice?


Yup, it's no problem.... Ek's design on the block fittings is awful (their fittings are generally pretty crappy to begin with)There is no flat spot to tighten or loosen them with a wrench or fingers, so grab a towel or something to put between some pliers, since you will have to grip the barb/threads to get them off. They are on there pretty good.


----------



## Zatarot

What fitting maker accommodations for wrenches? You probably can count them on one finger as that's just asking for problems with people who don't know any better over torqueing the fittings.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zatarot*
> 
> What fitting maker accommodations for wrenches? You probably can count them on one finger as that's just asking for problems with people who don't know any better over torqueing the fittings.


I think he is referring to loosening the existing fittings. When you install the fittings into the new block you should not use tools but rather finger tighten. If you over tighten the fittings you can crack the block or strip the threads. So just be careful when removing or installing the fittings.







I am doing the same thing and installing a Koolance 390ci cold plate. Good luck.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zatarot*
> 
> What fitting maker accommodations for wrenches? You probably can count them on one finger as that's just asking for problems with people who don't know any better over torqueing the fittings.


Koolance, swiftech, alphacool, Phobya.. ... pretty much all of them have something to grip and half have wrench abilitys. Bitspower has a serrated part on their fittings to hand tighten, works just as well but it's something... the EKs have nothing.

The ek is the middle fitting, left is bitspower and right is koolance. I It's fine to put on hand tight but you'll be surprised how tight it is to the block, I needed pliers and some pretty serious muscle to get them loose. way more than any other fitting I've ever take off. I've only got about 2K work of fittings sitting around....


----------



## Zatarot

Didn't realize you were referring to the barb itself and thought you meant the part that screws on, ek uses a hex head for removal as you can see, that's what the channels cut into the inside are for. cheers


----------



## TheGovernment

The hex size is a 8 btw... Its just a dumb design, a simple thumb strip would make them a million times better.
Of course at the time i didnt have anything wih me iny kit because why he hell would i need a #8 hex bit for a pc...


----------



## ashley00

So with the advice from a couple of people I'm here I thought I'd show my first attempt at hardline with a predator.i think it turned out not too bad.theres a few bends I'd like to 're do what's your thoughts


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashley00*
> 
> So with the advice from a couple of people I'm here I thought I'd show my first attempt at hardline with a predator.i think it turned out not too bad.theres a few bends I'd like to 're do what's your thoughts


I think for a first, second or tenth attempt you did a nice job. All your bends look great. You should be very proud.


----------



## ashley00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> I think for a first, second or tenth attempt you did a nice job. All your bends look great. You should be very proud.


Cheers for the kind words.yeah I actually like the no visible res look (thank You for saving me money/time/and effort) I'm relatively happy with it and next set of tubes I do for it I may got a little bit more elobarate as was partially unhappy with a couple of my bends .may add another 120/280 rad in there at some point for a bit of extra cooling, Would pump handle an extra rad ?? Potentially.my temps are 65 for 5820k and 43 for 1080ti on that one 280 rad.had to cut my case a fair bit to put the predator in lol.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashley00*
> 
> Cheers for the kind words.yeah I actually like the no visible res look (thank You for saving me money/time/and effort) I'm relatively happy with it and next set of tubes I do for it I may got a little bit more elobarate as was partially unhappy with a couple of my bends .may add another 120/280 rad in there at some point for a bit of extra cooling, Would pump handle an extra rad ?? Potentially.my temps are 65 for 5820k and 43 for 1080ti on that one 280 rad.had to cut my case a fair bit to put the predator in lol.


If you add a second rad I would upgrade the pump to a DDC 3.2 PWM. I have done this with my Predator. Look back a few pages I have some pictures. If you have any question just post them here.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashley00*
> 
> So with the advice from a couple of people I'm here I thought I'd show my first attempt at hardline with a predator.i think it turned out not too bad.theres a few bends I'd like to 're do what's your thoughts


Turned out great man! I'd not be too worried about your bends, they look pretty damn good


----------



## Zatarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashley00*
> 
> So with the advice from a couple of people I'm here I thought I'd show my first attempt at hardline with a predator.i think it turned out not too bad.theres a few bends I'd like to 're do what's your thoughts


Looks very nice tbh. Though, I think it would look cleaner and nicer if the run between the pred and the gpu ran up top along with the other tubing like a sideways 'L'. That's just how I feel about it simple, cleaner runs always win out over complications that are there just to be there imo.


----------



## Jyve

I know this is technically a supremacy mx question but considering it came off a predator I figured I'd ask here.

I have the 240 and have long since went to a custom loop but still using the mx block. Not sure if the predator came with 2011v3 screw set but if it did I'm pretty sure they're lost for good. I didn't think I'd probably ever move to X99 but it would appear that I might be moving there anyway.

The board does have the mounting holes that go through the pcb, so I guess my question is what screw set do I need for this? A link would be very helpful. Also, does X99 require a different backplate as the one that comes with the predator says 115x only. I'm assuming the mx block uses the stock backplate of the X99 board?


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I know this is technically a supremacy mx question but considering it came off a predator I figured I'd ask here.
> 
> I have the 240 and have long since went to a custom loop but still using the mx block. Not sure if the predator came with 2011v3 screw set but if it did I'm pretty sure they're lost for good. I didn't think I'd probably ever move to X99 but it would appear that I might be moving there anyway.
> 
> The board does have the mounting holes that go through the pcb, so I guess my question is what screw set do I need for this? A link would be very helpful. Also, does X99 require a different backplate as the one that comes with the predator says 115x only. I'm assuming the mx block uses the stock backplate of the X99 board?


X99 does not use a back plate. All you do is screw in the 4 post directly into the board. Mount your block put a spring and nut on each mounting stud tighten and you are done. Look at the Predator install guide it shows the parts and how to install on 2011-v3.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> X99 does not use a back plate. All you do is screw in the 4 post directly into the board. Mount your block put a spring and nut on each mounting stud tighten and you are done. Look at the Predator install guide it shows the parts and how to install on 2011-v3.


So it uses the same post and springs as the 115x mounting? I could swear it had or needed a 2011v3 set of posts. I even vaguely remember it coming with 2 sets of posts I just lost it all in a move a few months back.

I'm currently using the mx block and those posts on my 4690k and need posts for 2011v3 if those do indeed exist.

Edit. Just looking at Google images there are a second set of posts for 2011v3. I'll have to dig through my gear and see if they're there.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> So it uses the same post and springs as the 115x mounting? I could swear it had or needed a 2011v3 set of posts. I even vaguely remember it coming with 2 sets of posts I just lost it all in a move a few months back.
> 
> I'm currently using the mx block and those posts on my 4690k and need posts for 2011v3 if those do indeed exist.
> 
> Edit. Just looking at Google images there are a second set of posts for 2011v3. I'll have to dig through my gear and see if they're there.


Yes it comes with a specific set of posts.


----------



## Jyve

Disregard. Now that I have it in hand I see that the mounting holes do NOT go through the pcb. I remember reading that there's an alternative mounting posts for boards like this. Am I correct?


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Disregard. Now that I have it in hand I see that the mounting holes do NOT go through the pcb. I remember reading that there's an alternative mounting posts for boards like this. Am I correct?


No worries! You are correct....


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> No worries! You are correct....


This is what I'm looking for right? Is this what came with the predator 1.1?

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xlc-predator-2011-screw-set


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> This is what I'm looking for right? Is this what came with the predator 1.1?
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xlc-predator-2011-screw-set


No...this one: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-evo-precisemount-nickel


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> No...this one: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-evo-precisemount-nickel


Yeah. I saw that one as well and I know that would be the ideal one seeing as it includes everything including jet plates.

I went with the one I linked first seeing it was only 2 bucks plus shipping. I don't need the thumb screws and springs and such. Simply need the 2011 screw set. I know the jet plates can make a difference. I'm hoping it's not too drastic as I've read posts here and there of people using the stock 115x jet plate on 2011 and it not being a big deal. We'll see I guess









I'll see how mine works out to begin with. Truly I'd like to get a heatkiller iv block. I love the looks of that thing! Specifically the full nickel and the nickel/acrylic.

I really appreciate all your help!

*edit* lotsa reps for you!


----------



## maslows

[/URL]

Predator still holding up


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maslows*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Predator still holding up


Awesome.







Putting my Predator in a PrimoChill Praxis Wet Bench tomorrow! Very excited will post pictures when done.


----------



## Spongeboy5040

So at this point should I just give up on the MLC happening?


----------



## clarifiante

i think my ekwb predator 360 v1 (hoho legacy!!) finally caved. fans are perpetually reporting 100%, optimising in bios multiple times has resulted in min 100% fan speed. reset bios to default, reflashed bios, tried both predator cpu fan hub and mainboard cpu header and still reporting 100%. also the pump has absolutely 0 sound. while this is fantastic in terms of acoustic, i think the tradeoff in terms of performance is terrible.

does anyone have any tips on how to troubleshoot if the pump is truly dead?

also since the predator is discontinued, does anyone have experience on what the warranty process is like?


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maslows*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Predator still holding up


Awesome....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> i think my ekwb predator 360 v1 (hoho legacy!!) finally caved. fans are perpetually reporting 100%, optimising in bios multiple times has resulted in min 100% fan speed. reset bios to default, reflashed bios, tried both predator cpu fan hub and mainboard cpu header and still reporting 100%. also the pump has absolutely 0 sound. while this is fantastic in terms of acoustic, i think the tradeoff in terms of performance is terrible.
> 
> does anyone have any tips on how to troubleshoot if the pump is truly dead?
> 
> also since the predator is discontinued, does anyone have experience on what the warranty process is like?


Sounds like you have isssues with the hub. Try unplugging from the hub go directly to the board. If still the same the hub is done. Warranty is they will send you a 240 replacement or your money back if you purchased from them or your money back from the retailer you purchased your Perdator.


----------



## TheGovernment

He won't get money back from his retailer if it's not ek. I've yet to hear if one person doing so yet. We've all be told to get bent when asking lol


----------



## zipeldiablo

Still looking for a cube case (cube format, dual compartment) which will fit the predator 360 properly.
What a pain, i could be wrong but it seems there is only caselabs and the 800 bucks lian-li case that will fit.
Taking every suggestions at that point


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Still looking for a cube case (cube format, dual compartment) which will fit the predator 360 properly.
> What a pain, i could be wrong but it seems there is only caselabs and the 800 bucks lian-li case that will fit.
> Taking every suggestions at that point


Thermaltake Core X9 i use you can fit four or maybe five 360s.









It's massive and heavy though.









Not expensive though.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Still looking for a cube case (cube format, dual compartment) which will fit the predator 360 properly.
> What a pain, i could be wrong but it seems there is only caselabs and the 800 bucks lian-li case that will fit.
> Taking every suggestions at that point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thermaltake Core X9 i use you can fit four or maybe five 360s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's massive and heavy though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not expensive though.
Click to expand...

Might want to go Core X5 for a smaller one, I'm pretty sure it'll fit a 360.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Still looking for a cube case (cube format, dual compartment) which will fit the predator 360 properly.
> What a pain, i could be wrong but it seems there is only caselabs and the 800 bucks lian-li case that will fit.
> Taking every suggestions at that point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thermaltake Core X9 i use you can fit four or maybe five 360s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's massive and heavy though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not expensive though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might want to go Core X5 (I meant) for a smaller one, I'm pretty sure it'll fit a 360.
Click to expand...

It'll support up to a 540 rad. Two 360s on top which is ideal placement for a Pred 360.









Never meant to quote, but add the info to existing post.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> It'll support up to a 540 rad. Two 360s on top which is ideal placement for a Pred 360.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never meant to quote, but add the info to existing post.


No worries mate









Indeed the price is very low !
The only downside i can find is how things are arranged inside, why is everything flat?








But it's either this or paying at least 450euros for a case...

Sending you a pm for more info


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> No worries mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed the price is very low !
> The only downside i can find is how things are arranged inside, why is everything flat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's either this or paying at least 450euros for a case...
> 
> Sending you a pm for more info


I've got a x9 sitting right beside me waiting for me ek threadripper water block.. My current case, the be quite 900 pro, was great with the predator 360. It even fit a 480 up top with a bit of easy modding.
There are tons of cases that will hold the 360 easily. You must be looking in the wrong places. Pretty much any tower will hold a 360 no problem.


----------



## CptSpig

Predator 360 on a PrimoChill Praxis Wet Bench it's works awesome!


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I've got a x9 sitting right beside me waiting for me ek threadripper water block.. My current case, the be quite 900 pro, was great with the predator 360. It even fit a 480 up top with a bit of easy modding.
> There are tons of cases that will hold the 360 easily. You must be looking in the wrong places. Pretty much any tower will hold a 360 no problem.


Actually if you take a cube tower (dual compartment) with vertical motherboard tray there is only ONE supplier of case that will hold the 360 properly (that is without any hacks and all screws attached) and it is caselabs.
There might be one model of lian-li now that will support it but that's all...

So unless i missed something...


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Actually if you take a cube tower (dual compartment) with vertical motherboard tray there is only ONE supplier of case that will hold the 360 properly (that is without any hacks and all screws attached) and it is caselabs.
> There might be one model of lian-li now that will support it but that's all...
> 
> So unless i missed something...


Why would you want a vertical tray on a cube case? The whole point of a cube case is to have a horizontal tray... A few other lines are Parvum R1.0 and mountainmods.
If you want a weird setup, better pony up the $.


----------



## fixall

So it's time to top off my Predator 360 (actually it was time quite awhile ago as it's been gurgling for a bit). I know the Predator originally shipped with EKoolant Evo Clear... But this is no longer offered by EK. Would I be ok topping off the system with distilled water? Alternatively... If I was to buy a bottle of EK's newest coolant (EK-CryoFuel Clear) would I be able to top off the system with that, or would I be required to remove the Predator from my case and flush the entire system? I really don't want to do that, and to be honest, if that's my only option, I'll just sell the unit.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> So it's time to top of my Predator 360 (actually it was time quite awhile ago as it's been gurgling for a bit). I know the Predator originally shipped with EKoolant Evo Clear... But this is no longer offered by EK. Would I be ok topping off the system with distilled water? Alternatively... If I was to buy a bottle of EK's newest coolant (EK-CryoFuel Clear) would I be able to top off the system with that, or would I be required to remove the Predator from my case and flush the entire system? I really don't want to do that, and to be honest, if that's my only option, I'll just sell the unit.


If you only need a small amount distilled water would be your best bet. Do not mix coolants. If you have to than yes drain and refill.


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> If you only need a small amount distilled water would be your best bet. Do not mix coolants. If you have to than yes drain and refill.


It only needs a small amount, but after looking at where the fill plugs are located... It looks like I'm going to have to pull the entire system even if I use the EK fill bottle. Considering how difficult it was to squeeze the unit into the front of my Evolv ATX, I am NOT AT ALL looking forward to this. I'm actually just thinking about selling the whole unit and using a real watercooling set (with reservoir) so refilling the system isn't such a pain in the ass. Damn thing has been making noise since about 6 months into my ownership (and this is a replacement unit as my original pre-order leaked pretty badly). If I have to refill it every six months, it completely defeats the purpose of me buying an all-in-one.









That being said, even with the teething pains... If I go with a full watercooling setup, I'll definitely be sticking with EK. Their amazing customer service has won me over as a customer for the foreseeable future.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> It only needs a small amount, but after looking at where the fill plugs are located... It looks like I'm going to have to pull the entire system even if I use the EK fill bottle. Considering how difficult it was to squeeze the unit into the front of my Evolv ATX, I am NOT AT ALL looking forward to this. I'm actually just thinking about selling the whole unit and using a real watercooling set (with reservoir) so refilling the system isn't such a pain in the ass. Damn thing has been making noise since about 6 months into my ownership (and this is a replacement unit as my original pre-order leaked pretty badly). If I have to refill it every six months, it completely defeats the purpose of me buying an all-in-one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, even with the teething pains... If I go with a full watercooling setup, I'll definitely be sticking with EK. Their amazing customer service has won me over as a customer for the foreseeable future.


Yes if that's machine in your sig. you will have to pull it and top off. When mine was in a case I cut a hole in the top for easy refills. EK makes great products but I just installed a Koolance 390ci cold plate (block) and lowered my temps 3c from the EK block. Something to think about see picture below. Now I just hook up my chiller and
it to fill the loop.


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Yes if that's machine in your sig. you will have to pull it and top off. When mine was in a case I cut a hole in the top for easy refills. EK makes great products but I just installed a Koolance 390ci cold plate (block) and lowered my temps 3c from the EK block. Something to think about see picture below. Now I just hook up my chiller and
> it to fill the loop.


Yep, the rig in my sig is the system with the Predator. It also has a prefilled GPU block added to it (I actually suspect the gpu block wasn't topped off all the way as the gurgling started shortly after receiving it)...
Is that going to make filling any more difficult? I'm a little concerned the QDC and extra tubing from the GPU block will give me issues when it comes to bleeding out the air.

That's an awesome setup! I wish I could have my system on an open test bench... Unfortunately, I have a dog (husky) who sheds a ridiculous amount of hair. That pre-chiller is legit!


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Yep, the rig in my sig is the system with the Predator. It also has a prefilled GPU block added to it (I actually suspect the gpu block wasn't topped off all the way as the gurgling started shortly after receiving it)...
> Is that going to make filling any more difficult? I'm a little concerned the QDC and extra tubing from the GPU block will give me issues when it comes to bleeding out the air.
> 
> That an awesome setup! I wish I could have my system on an open test bench... Unfortunately, I have a dog (husky) who sheds a ridiculous amount of hair. That pre-chiller is legit!


Filling is easy. Do it out side the case and tilt the rad back and forth until all the air is out. Top it off and your good to go....


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Filling is easy. Do it out side the case and tilt the rad back and forth until all the air is out. Top it off and your good to go....


I actually ended leaving the rad in my system and kept both the GPU and CPU blocks connected. All I did was flip the system on it's back side (front panel facing up), took off the front panel (so I could access the fill plug that leads to the res and used an EK fill bottle to top it off. Since it only needed an ounce or so of fluid (I used distilled water) I figure it should work just fine since that's basically how they have you bleed the system anyways. The gurgling/swooshing sound has stopped and I plan on doing some gaming tonight see if it brought the temps down a bit.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> I actually ended leaving the rad in my system and kept both the GPU and CPU blocks connected. All I did was flip the system on it's back side (front panel facing up), took off the front panel (so I could access the fill plug that leads to the res and used an EK fill bottle to top it off. Since it only needed an ounce or so of fluid (I used distilled water) I figure it should work just fine since that's basically how they have you bleed the system anyways. The gurgling/swooshing sound has stopped and I plan on doing some gaming tonight see if it brought the temps down a bit.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Yep, the rig in my sig is the system with the Predator. It also has a prefilled GPU block added to it (I actually suspect the gpu block wasn't topped off all the way as the gurgling started shortly after receiving it)...
> Is that going to make filling any more difficult? I'm a little concerned the QDC and extra tubing from the GPU block will give me issues when it comes to bleeding out the air.
> 
> That's an awesome setup! I wish I could have my system on an open test bench... Unfortunately, I have a dog (husky) who sheds a ridiculous amount of hair. That pre-chiller is legit!


Oh you too?
Read some guys on the thread saying there was kinda whoosh sound before the predator leaked like fury and everytime the radiator is gurgling i drown in cold sweat








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Yes if that's machine in your sig. you will have to pull it and top off. When mine was in a case I cut a hole in the top for easy refills. EK makes great products but I just installed a Koolance 390ci cold plate (block) and lowered my temps 3c from the EK block. Something to think about see picture below. Now I just hook up my chiller and
> it to fill the loop.


So this is a big radiator? Taking a bit of space but i assume it does the work properly


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Oh you too?
> Read some guys on the thread saying there was kinda whoosh sound before the predator leaked like fury and everytime the radiator is gurgling i drown in cold sweat


I took part in the Predator 360 pre-order and had a faulty unit which leaked. The old, leaking unit did indeed make the same "wooshing" sound after some of the coolant had leaked out. I inspected my case and the unit extremely well today when I topped it off and I am very confident that the noise and increased temps were caused by either normal coolant loss (which is bound to happen over time, even with the low evaporation tubing) or by the pre-filled GPU block being under-filled. Either way it's running perfectly right now... I forgot how damn quiet it is.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Oh you too?
> Read some guys on the thread saying there was kinda whoosh sound before the predator leaked like fury and everytime the radiator is gurgling i drown in cold sweat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is a big radiator? Taking a bit of space but i assume it does the work properly


Oh no this is a Koolance EXC-800 Chiller that cools the liquid down to freezing. Just for benching. I have a predator 360 on the back for 24/7 computing and gaming.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> I took part in the Predator 360 pre-order and had a faulty unit which leaked. The old, leaking unit did indeed make the same "wooshing" sound after some of the coolant had leaked out. I inspected my case and the unit extremely well today when I topped it off and I am very confident that the noise and increased temps were caused by either normal coolant loss (which is bound to happen over time, even with the low evaporation tubing) or by the pre-filled GPU block being under-filled. Either way it's running perfectly right now... I forgot how damn quiet it is.


----------



## Khmor

Can i use the AMD bracket from a Supremacy HF to mount it for Ryzen ?


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Oh no this is a Koolance EXC-800 Chiller that cools the liquid down to freezing. Just for benching. I have a predator 360 on the back for 24/7 computing and gaming.


Damn that's big
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> I took part in the Predator 360 pre-order and had a faulty unit which leaked. The old, leaking unit did indeed make the same "wooshing" sound after some of the coolant had leaked out. I inspected my case and the unit extremely well today when I topped it off and I am very confident that the noise and increased temps were caused by either normal coolant loss (which is bound to happen over time, even with the low evaporation tubing) or by the pre-filled GPU block being under-filled. Either way it's running perfectly right now... I forgot how damn quiet it is.


Try mae in 4k and tell me again how quiet your predator is


----------



## happyluckbox

So where can i buy the ek predator? Everywhere I go its not available. Has it been discontinued?


----------



## clarifiante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyluckbox*
> 
> So where can i buy the ek predator? Everywhere I go its not available. Has it been discontinued?


Yep, discontinued. End of life product. For warranty purposes, I would strong suggest against getting it. Go with the newer kits or if you can´t be bothered with all the connections and inconveniences of a loop then look at a swiftech or be quiet silent loop. i recently switched to the latter and it performs on par, if not marginally better. you can refill it as well


----------



## levibaker88

So September is here, surely if EK are going for a Q4 release there must be at least a complete product that is in final stages of testing surely?


----------



## Zatarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khmor*
> 
> Can i use the AMD bracket from a Supremacy HF to mount it for Ryzen ?


You'll need an am3 back plate, and even then you'll only be able to mount it on a crosshair 6 motherboard.


----------



## delVhar

So I've been out of the loop here for a long while, but I have an unopened 360 1.1e in my cupboard since I had two previous revisions leak (the second one taking out my video card).
EK were great with the RMA and reimbursed me for the damaged hardware as well as replacing the unit with the newer 1.1e, but I'm gun shy about installing it, has there been any reported issued with the last rev that anyone knows of? I couldn't see any, but trying to be extra careful this time round


----------



## shampoo911

hey guys...

i just got my threaripper nickel/acetal block, and im planning to use the predator on my next threadripper build...

how do i remove the supremacy evo (yes, my predator has an Evo block by default)?? what do i need to be aware/careful of?


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> hey guys...
> 
> i just got my threaripper nickel/acetal block, and im planning to use the predator on my next threadripper build...
> 
> how do i remove the supremacy evo (yes, my predator has an Evo block by default)?? what do i need to be aware/careful of?


First thing to do is by hand remove the hose nut and hose. Now you can insert a 8 or 9 mm allen and remove the hose mount. Some times it takes a little force EKWB puts locktite on the threads. When installing the new block tighten by hand no tools and no vinyl tape it will seal.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> First thing to do is by hand remove the hose nut and hose. Now you can insert a 8 or 9 mm allen and remove the hose mount. Some times it takes a little force EKWB puts locktite on the threads. When installing the new block tighten by hand no tools and no vinyl tape it will seal.


They really use locktite? I had no issues removing the block from my predator. Like it was just screwed in the way it's supposed to be. Same with the rotary fittings on the pump and res.... Once I figured out how to that is.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> They really use locktite? I had no issues removing the block from my predator. Like it was just screwed in the way it's supposed to be. Same with the rotary fittings on the pump and res.... Once I figured out how to that is.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> hey guys...
> 
> i just got my threaripper nickel/acetal block, and im planning to use the predator on my next threadripper build...
> 
> how do i remove the supremacy evo (yes, my predator has an Evo block by default)?? what do i need to be aware/careful of?


Just unscreww from the block and your good. What I did was add a couple of quick disconnects to the block and end of the tubing. Much easier to work with and service. Currently I use my 2 Predators in my loop to cool my 1950x


----------



## ACallander

I wish we would get a predator re-release update


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Just unscreww from the block and your good. What I did was add a couple of quick disconnects to the block and end of the tubing. Much easier to work with and service. Currently I use my 2 Predators in my loop to cool my 1950x


It is actually pretty scary for me... the fittings are pretty tight though. And I'm still waiting for the other components to arrive. Is there any problem if I drain the predator and leave it without any fluid for some time? Maybe two months? Obviously without using it...


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> It is actually pretty scary for me... the fittings are pretty tight though. And I'm still waiting for the other components to arrive. Is there any problem if I drain the predator and leave it without any fluid for some time? Maybe two months? Obviously without using it...


I doubt it though you might want to have it enclosed in the box or something as to avoid dust.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I doubt it though you might want to have it enclosed in the box or something as to avoid dust.


So there is no problem if I drain the unit, change the block and then put the unit away for some time?


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> So there is no problem if I drain the unit, change the block and then put the unit away for some time?


You will be fine it's like buying a new rad with no fluid.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> You will be fine it's like buying a new rad with no fluid.


Ok so I did it... The liquid was greenish, kinda opaque (not pastel green) but it was semi translucent super light green.. I still gave it a flush with a lot of distilled water... kinda made a mess but I managed...

Just to be certain: on the predator 360, the hose with the QDC is the one that goes to the outlet port, right?


----------



## shampoo911

Picture of the used fluid


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Ok so I did it... The liquid was greenish, kinda opaque (not pastel green) but it was semi translucent super light green.. I still gave it a flush with a lot of distilled water... kinda made a mess but I managed...
> 
> Just to be certain: on the predator 360, the hose with the QDC is the one that goes to the outlet port, right?


Correct.


----------



## D-S-J

I'm new. I didn't want to join until my new setup was running perfect and I had some pics to post. But I've run into an issue with my Predator 360.

The issue that concerns my Predator 360 is the fan/power hub. The Predator worked great from 3/17-9/17. Then the hub's tach sensor malfunctioned. I did a RMA and received the new hub. [Thumbs up to EK for the speedy RMA.] The new hub fixed the tach sensor issue but now I'm faced with a new one. Using the new hub, my fans and pump refuse to rev up. *Regardless of high temp or if the tach sensor is plugged in or not, the fans always stay at 510-520 rpms.*

Troubleshooting I've done so far. No change.
1. Reseated cables.
2. Tested with different cables. (I have 3 sets of sata-2pin power and 2 pin tach sensor cables, 2 sets of Predator gpu adapter cables)
3. Tested each of the 6 fans and the pump.
4. Tested the Predator as the lone device on the psu sata power line.
5. Tested using a different psu sata power line.
6. Tested using a different psu.

I have 2 Predators in my system. The perfectly working one cools my cpu. The malfunctioning one is cooling my gpu through the EK-Cable PWM Predator fan adapter for gpu.

My system specs.

4790K @4.5GHz 1.175V (Bios)
Gigabyte Sniper Z97 F8 Bios
32GB Crucial BLE4K8G3D21BCE1 @2400 10-10-10-25 1.48(Bios)
EVGA GTX 1080 @stock speed and voltage
Predator 1 - tach 2pin connected to cpu fan on mobo (6 Vardar F4-120ER on the hub, case top exhaust)
Predator 2 - tach 2pin connected to minifan on GTX 1080 (6 Vardar F4-120ER on the hub, case front intake)
Samsung 850 Pro 512GB
Seasonic Prime Platinum 750
CaseLabs MAGNUM THW10
Win 10 Pro

I would like to avoid a second RMA if possible. I would like to avoid a separate fan controller if possible, wasn't planning to get one until I'm going full custom loop. There are members who have had issues with their Predator's hub, any input or info would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## D-S-J

Sadly I had to do another RMA. Even EK's support team suggested it. If this 2nd hub is faulty as well, I'll be buying an Aquaero 6 pro.

Still loving the performance upgrade from my 2 360 Predators. Former cpu cooler was the Noctua NH-U12S with 2 NF-F12 PWM in push & pull. Former gpu cooler was the EVGA hybrid cooler that came on my GTX 1080 Hybrid, 08G-P4-6188-KR. There was an small air bubble trapped inside the hybrid radiator that randomly gurgled, it was annoying. Was tempted to RMA it back to EVGA but decided to just slap an EK gpu waterblock on it. The hybrid cooler was great, but the EK gpu waterblock with Kryonaut connected to the 360 Predator as the only component is even better. The difference was 10-15 degrees depending on the benchmark based on personal observation.


----------



## Rubashka

Will 360 Predator be compatible with Z370 boards socket Intel LGA 1151 for 8th Gen Intel® Core™ Processors?


----------



## AvengerUK

So i've had my predator for a while now - using it for my ryzen + titan x setup, which works brilliantly. However - at some point it'll a) need a liquid change and b) at some point reach EOL.

How long would you expect a unit to last? - (and how long before you need to drain + refill, something which I'm not looking forward to!)

Hoping we'll see EK MLC at somepoint, as I've loved my predator.

Cheers,


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvengerUK*
> 
> So i've had my predator for a while now - using it for my ryzen + titan x setup, which works brilliantly. However - at some point it'll a) need a liquid change and b) at some point reach EOL.
> 
> How long would you expect a unit to last? - (and how long before you need to drain + refill, something which I'm not looking forward to!)
> 
> Hoping we'll see EK MLC at somepoint, as I've loved my predator.
> 
> Cheers,


Exactly how long I'm not sure but you have a very long time before you'd want to think about draining and refilling it. I think I read somewhere it's good for like 3 years? I'm assuming you've not opened it or expanded it?

Also don't be afraid when you finally so have to. It's really not that hard. Custom scared me in the past but after expanding the predator I got the bug and just went custom. Easy peasy. I'm still on soft tubing so there is that but still.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Exactly how long I'm not sure but you have a very long time before you'd want to think about draining and refilling it. I think I read somewhere it's good for like 3 years? I'm assuming you've not opened it or expanded it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvengerUK*
> 
> How long would you expect a unit to last? - (and how long before you need to drain + refill, something which I'm not looking forward to!)


I believe its 5 years for the included coolant _if_ you haven't opened it to add other parts. If you've used a QDC prefill block from EK it does not change the fluid change interval. If you have changed the fluid, it becomes the usual maintenance schedule for custom loops (because in effect the Predator is now a self contained loop).

Assuming you don't have the issues that earlier revisions of the Predator suffered, there's no reason why it wouldn't last the next 5 years (and potentially more). The pump is a standard 6w Laing DDC that can be replaced with alternate DDC pumps, the black ZMT tubing is pretty reliable. The only big issue I would worry about with maintenance is potentially stripping the threads for the reservoir cap, as those are made of plastic that is much softer compared to the nickel cap.

As an aside, how do you folks like to run radiators with an air cooled GPU? Right now I'm using the Predator as a front intake along with a bottom 120 intake to cool a Strix 1080 Ti, with a single NF-A14 as exhaust. Given the 6700k has a relatively low heat output I opted to put it in the front to minimize dust and noise output, also minimizing the affect of the GPU exhaust air being exhausted out through the radiator (which for a 300w GPU is pretty warm). Conversely, putting the rad at the top means I can lower GPU temps even more at the cost of CPU temps, but I've never really favored that considering GPUs exhaust much more waste heat than a CPU does. Although putting more intake in the front means I can offset that with more airflow, bringing me back to square one.


----------



## AvengerUK

Thanks guys - yes, it's not that old yet









It is in use with a pre-filled EK block though - got it because I had a disaster with an old 6990 and a custom loop and the stock Titan X Pascal cooler is sub-par - hence why i'd rather not touch it!

If I was to use it with my next GPU - I wouldn't water cool the gpu in all likelihood - I'd put the predator at the front pulling in - and extract out the top, I think...


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Will 360 Predator be compatible with Z370 boards socket Intel LGA 1151 for 8th Gen Intel® Core™ Processors?


Yes


----------



## bl4ckdot

akira749, I know we most probably asked you here or elsewhere, but could you please give us an hint if the upcoming MLC will be compatible with the prefilled GPU block of the predator ? Cheers


----------



## Zephir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> ...As an aside, how do you folks like to run radiators with an air cooled GPU? Right now I'm using the Predator as a front intake along with a bottom 120 intake to cool a Strix 1080 Ti, with a single NF-A14 as intake. ...


I prefer the predator as intake, for less coil whine noises with the top closed in a Fractal Design R5 temperatures differ, but not a lot.

I've done some testing with dual GPU's on air, and have since put them under water... More info in this thread

I'm still debating how to go forward...


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> akira749, I know we most probably asked you here or elsewhere, but could you please give us an hint if the upcoming MLC will be compatible with the prefilled GPU block of the predator ? Cheers


Sadly I don't know. Currently the MLC is kept very secret and not a lot of informations go in or out even inside the business.


----------



## el-mar01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Sadly I don't know. Currently the MLC is kept very secret and not a lot of informations go in or out even inside the business.


Is that typical of products in development or MLC in particular?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el-mar01*
> 
> Is that typical of products in development or MLC in particular?


It's MLC in particular.


----------



## Zephir

Hi guys

I'd like your honest oppinion here.

I have a single Predator 360mm cooling 2 1080Ti's. I removed the cpu block, refilled the unit and hooked up both 1080Ti's with QDC's. The predator is sitting upright as an intake in my Define R5. I got a NH-D15 cooling the cpu and dual 140mm Noctua outtake fans. One in the rear, one in the back. I run a 7700K without a delid on an ASUS Prime Z270-A board. It looks frankenstein-ish and is not as silent as I want. (see my post before this one for a pic).

I would like 2 extra features:
- Fan speed regulation based on liquid temp instead of internal case temperature (which seems to work best of all options I've tried so far, but not nearly as accurate as liquid temp).
- CPU also in the loop.

I know I need extra radiators surface for this if i want to keep sound bearable under full load.
I know I can't add an extra rad, without upgrading the pump to a higher watt DDC, or removing all QDC's on the Predator.
I know my current motherboard doesn't support temperature probes.

I'm really torn here.

One option seems to add a pricey aquacomputer Aquaero 6 LT or XT (not willing to buy another Z270 board with Z370 launched), an extra 280mm rad, add that in front, switch the predator to the top, add a reservoir and drain valve, stick a temp probe in the res, remove all QDC's and hope I have enough flow, or worst case add in a higher Watt DDC...

A similar option seems to do all the above, but switch out the aquaero for a new Z370 board with temp probe support + 8700K and sell my 7700K + mobo.

A Third option is to just remove the predator, and go full custom loop with a 280mm + either a 360 thick or 420 slim rad, a tube res + D5 with an aquaero.

A Fourth option is the above full custom loop, + a new probe-capable Z370 mobo + 8700K

I like the 1080 Ti's, they are staying. I have a good PSU that's staying and I like my R5, that's staying as well until something similarly looking and silent comes out with USB-C in the front IO and Tempered Glass instead of plexi. My memory is rather basic 2666mHz Corsair LPX now (needed for fitting under a NH-D15) which I would eventually like to change to something nicer, once I free up space for it with a waterblock.

I read left and right that getting a Predator in the top with an extra res in the loop is rather frustrating to do well, since filling it up and getting it bled properly is rather annoying. I actually like the DIY aspespect of being able to expand the Predator and gradually upgrade my pc instead of a complete rince and repeat with allmost a complete new system, but I am not really fond of sub-par performance and fiddling around when the system needs maintenance... I tend to change stuff in my pc regularly so I think I would go for flex tubing (probably even ZMT tubing) anyway...

What is the most appealing option here? Have I perhaps overlooked an option? Please let me know...


----------



## Jyve

Well let's see here. First I'd probably dump the qdc. Let's be real. You're not likely to be upgrading your cards soon so really what's the point other than reduced flow.

In your situation I'd likely add a rad for the top, an external res, and the upgraded pump you've probably read about earlier in this thread.

The hard part is the water temp probe or to he more exact, getting the fans to be controlled by it. If it were me, I'm thinking I'd probably just get the probe that comes with the little lcd screen and continue to have the fans controlled by the cpu temp.

With the added rad I'm sure you can get your rig to behave reasonably, sound wise, maintaining like that. Unless you're just itching to upgrade to the 370/8700k (which is still hard to get ahold of) this is the most cost effective route.

As I started to expand my predator, all it did, really, was give me the water cooling bug so I went full custom.

PS I also have a temp probe with the screen. Just not integrated it yet. Waiting on a rad I just bought







(see what I mean?)


----------



## Zephir

Thanks for your perspective Jyve

I could remove the QDC's, but then I need to be able to fill and drain the unit with it being installed. At this moment, that is not possible as i need to get it into a horizontal postion, and fill it from the fill port on the tiny reservoir, which is allways blocked both in standing (front) and laying (top) positions. I've been thinking to just add a tube res on fan bracket next to the predator standing upright, but I seriously doubt I can fit one in between the rad and the GPU's. That's why I mentioned putting the predator on the top, because a 280mm rad in front can have it's fans in front of the case, which gives me 25mm extra room to work in... If I use a slim rad like a 30/35mm one, a tube res should fit no problem.

I think it is going to be really difficult to get the Predator pump primed and bled, if I have a res sitting next to a 280mm front rad, feeding a predator mounted in the top. I would either need to reverse the case often while filling the loop, or prime the pump and the tube to the res in some way from the top of the unit before I mount it in the top... This feels a bit dodgy...

I have a non-delidded 7700K, which is notorious for its temperature spikes... No way I am gonna use it again to control the loop... The reason I started using case temp instead is to avoid constant ramp up-and-downs... Case temps work well enough under low to mid range loads, but I haven't found a good solution for really heavy and long time use cases... I really want the water temperature control...


----------



## Jyve

Have you drained and filled the predator at all yet? I'm going to assume no because you can't prime the system by just filling the small res. Same said if you add an additional tube res. The rad must be filled from the bottom as well.

I found this out the hard way when expanding mine. The tiny res doesn't hold enough coolant to prime. This being the case aren't you going to have to tear it down anyway? I suppose the qdc will make this easier.

I'm thinking of the most cost effective way, which might not be what you're looking for. I don't know how much of a restriction those qdc put on flow either. Maybe they don't hurt much at all?


----------



## Zephir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Have you drained and filled the predator at all yet? I'm going to assume no because you can't prime the system by just filling the small res. Same said if you add an additional tube res. The rad must be filled from the bottom as well.
> 
> I found this out the hard way when expanding mine. The tiny res doesn't hold enough coolant to prime. This being the case aren't you going to have to tear it down anyway? I suppose the qdc will make this easier.
> 
> I'm thinking of the most cost effective way, which might not be what you're looking for. I don't know how much of a restriction those qdc put on flow either. Maybe they don't hurt much at all?


I did drain it completely when I removed the cpu block. I also switched the tubes so the unit has both QDC parts on it. I filled the unit with the QDC's closed, installed it in the case, undid the QDC's and then hooked up both prefilled GPU blocks in between...


----------



## Jyve

Ok. So you're aware of the filling and priming potential 'issues' the predator has then.

Yeah, I guess draining the thing when connected to 2 gpus could absolutely be a pain in the ass without the qdc's. I don't think adding an external res will help much in that regard either.

I suppose another option would be getting (somehow) another predator, like a 240 maybe, and using that for the cpu. The 2 seperate predators might make maintenance a bit easier. Now you'd have to figure out how to sync up all the fans to run together.


----------



## D-S-J

Zephir, have you consider using a terminal block on your Tis? Or using tubing or extender fittings from the top Ti to the bottom Ti. It'll get rid of one extra QDC and excess tubing, plus it'll slightly increase your flow rate.

Not an apples to apples comparison. I have a 360 Predator push/pull 6 Vardar F4-120ER 2200 rpm cooling my GTX 1080 as the lone component in a CaseLabs THW10, vertical position as intake. Stock tubing was removed, replaced with EK Duraclear. Predator is PWM controlled with EK's GPU Predator adapter hooked up to the GTX 1080's minifan. I don't use a fan curve and never have so far, all PWM. With current ambient for the last 2 months, idle 16-23 degrees C, gaming load up to 37 degrees C and benchmarks up to 45 degrees C. Idle and gaming fan speed usually 900-1300rpm, 28-35%. Benchmarks fan speed up to 1600rpm, 45%. Quiet overall.

What are your gpu temps and fan rpm at load? Is your Predator sharing a PWM signal with your Noctua cooler?

In your situation given the options you stated I'd probably go with custom loop and keep your current system. Less possible issues overall.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-S-J*
> 
> Zephir, have you consider using a terminal block on your Tis? Or using tubing or extender fittings from the top Ti to the bottom Ti. It'll get rid of one extra QDC and excess tubing, plus it'll slightly increase your flow rate.
> 
> Not an apples to apples comparison. I have a 360 Predator push/pull 6 Vardar F4-120ER 2200 rpm cooling my GTX 1080 as the lone component in a CaseLabs THW10, vertical position as intake. Stock tubing was removed, replaced with EK Duraclear. Predator is PWM controlled with EK's GPU Predator adapter hooked up to the GTX 1080's minifan. I don't use a fan curve and never have so far, all PWM. With current ambient for the last 2 months, idle 16-23 degrees C, gaming load up to 37 degrees C and benchmarks up to 45 degrees C. Idle and gaming fan speed usually 900-1300rpm, 28-35%. Benchmarks fan speed up to 1600rpm, 45%. Quiet overall.
> 
> What are your gpu temps and fan rpm at load? Is your Predator sharing a PWM signal with your Noctua cooler?
> 
> In your situation given the options you stated I'd probably go with custom loop and keep your current system. Less possible issues overall.


To get technical, you are and always have used a fan curve. Your pwm fans run on a curve. At X c your fans run at Y rpm. That's exactly how a fan curve works.


----------



## Zephir

Thanks for the replies

I've considered an extra 240mm, but that's more pump noise, and less performance overall since I usually run the GPU's hard and the CPU not at all or inverse... The 360mm is having it's hands full with the 2 Ti's. I get temps above 70 degrees is I really push them hard. I do really want the 5 "slot" radiator surface for the lowest possible fan rpm's under load (especially with a water temp sensor to control rpm's). I use a mobo case temp sensor now, which needs a lot of manual profile tweaking, but in the end it is better than using the cpu pwm signal.

I've considered a terminal, but dislike the looks, especially since I got those new terminal shrouds from EK. I think I might go for 4 hardline fittings and a bit of PETG, or one of these link kits...

I'm leaning towards a full open loop indeed...


----------



## D-S-J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> To get technical, you are and always have used a fan curve. Your pwm fans run on a curve. At X c your fans run at Y rpm. That's exactly how a fan curve works.


True. I used to type "user configured fan curve" but it was annoying to type that all the time. Plus most members understood fan curve vs PWM usually meant "user configed vs PWM[auto]."


----------



## D-S-J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zephir*
> 
> Thanks for the replies
> 
> I've considered an extra 240mm, but that's more pump noise, and less performance overall since I usually run the GPU's hard and the CPU not at all or inverse... The 360mm is having it's hands full with the 2 Ti's. I get temps above 70 degrees is I really push them hard. I do really want the 5 "slot" radiator surface for the lowest possible fan rpm's under load (especially with a water temp sensor to control rpm's). I use a mobo case temp sensor now, which needs a lot of manual profile tweaking, but in the end it is better than using the cpu pwm signal.
> 
> I've considered a terminal, but dislike the looks, especially since I got those new terminal shrouds from EK. I think I might go for 4 hardline fittings and a bit of PETG, or one of these link kits...
> 
> I'm leaning towards a full open loop indeed...


70 degrees C is higher than I expected. I expected low 60s for 2 Tis on load. But understandable, considering the ambient temp, the 3 QDC, 90 degree fittings, & R5. You'll likely get better temp & noise performance by going custom loop. Bonus would be cleaner interior look.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-S-J*
> 
> True. I used to type "user configured fan curve" but it was annoying to type that all the time. Plus most members understood fan curve vs PWM usually meant "user configed vs PWM[auto]."


You can configure a pwm curve can't you? I did mine on my predator.


----------



## D-S-J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> You can configure a pwm curve can't you? I did mine on my predator.


I can set a PWM curve on the Predator cooling my cpu via mobo BIOS. But I'm unsure if I can set a PWM curve on the Predator cooling my gpu. Using EVGA's XOC or Afterburner all I can do is configure a separate fan curve other than PWM auto. Not many actually use PWM control off the minifan header from the graphics pcb after they slap a waterblock on it. So there's very little info out there.


----------



## Zephir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-S-J*
> 
> 70 degrees C is higher than I expected. I expected low 60s for 2 Tis on load. But understandable, considering the ambient temp, the 3 QDC, 90 degree fittings, & R5. You'll likely get better temp & noise performance by going custom loop. Bonus would be cleaner interior look.


I might get the temps lower if I set the fans on some "extreme" profile... Mind you that I get those temperatures when I fully stress them for hours, not if I do a casual game...

I'm probably going the full custom loop route... A D5 should also be quieter compared to a DDC... I Think i'm gonna go for a "slim" type 280mm in the front with a tube res attached to it and a fill port and drain port with a valve. For the top I can fit a slim 420, but then I loose the rear exhaust, or a thick 360... I'm not sure what to get there yet...

You can't set the curves on the Predator itself, I use ASUS FanXpert from my mobo to define a few curves for different use cases... You can adjest which temperature probe is used to control which fan / pump. I just lack the ability to probe for water temperature. Higher end ones often have a temperature header, sometimes even a flow header...


----------



## Zephir

Bit the bullet...

I ordered a 280mm HWlabs GTS rad, and an EK D5 pump / res combo and temp probe + assorted fittings and a valve to plumb a drain and fill solution with.

I'm going to switch this set with my Predator. I ordered a QDC so I can switch it all without draining the GPU blocks. It's slightly less cooling performance compared to the current setup, but I see it as an intermediate phase to figure out a nice fill and drain solution, without the hassle of filling and draining the predator. A GTS performs equal to a EK PE, while being 15mm thinner. I won't be able to use the temp. probe just yet, but at least it is in the loop allready while I figure out the rest...

I expect I'll be able to run my current workflow with similar thermal performance, and hopefully slightly lower, or worst case equal acoustic performance until I figure out what I want to control the temp sensor with, and what rad I want to expand into...


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zephir*
> 
> Bit the bullet...
> 
> I ordered a 280mm HWlabs GTS rad, and an EK D5 pump / res combo and temp probe + assorted fittings and a valve to plumb a drain and fill solution with.
> 
> I'm going to switch this set with my Predator. I ordered a QDC so I can switch it all without draining the GPU blocks. It's slightly less cooling performance compared to the current setup, but I see it as an intermediate phase to figure out a nice fill and drain solution, without the hassle of filling and draining the predator. A GTS performs equal to a EK PE, while being 15mm thinner. I won't be able to use the temp. probe just yet, but at least it is in the loop allready while I figure out the rest...
> 
> I expect I'll be able to run my current workflow with similar thermal performance, and hopefully slightly lower, or worst case equal acoustic performance until I figure out what I want to control the temp sensor with, and what rad I want to expand into...


Congrats. Make sure to post up some pics. Overall I think you'll be happy making the jump to a full blown custom loop. I know I was. I dig the predator but a real loop is hard to beat.


----------



## Zephir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Congrats. Make sure to post up some pics. Overall I think you'll be happy making the jump to a full blown custom loop. I know I was. I dig the predator but a real loop is hard to beat.


I will! The parts are on their way... I hope to have some time next weekend to install them...


----------



## jbach

Anyone remove the Vardar fans on the 360? What specific type of tool(screwdriver) do I need?
The screwheads seem non standard


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbach*
> 
> Anyone remove the Vardar fans on the 360? What specific type of tool(screwdriver) do I need?
> The screwheads seem non standard


A 1mm hex head/allen key. Should be included in the box with the mounting screws.


----------



## jbach

Thanks!
Would these be M4 screws?
I need to replace with slight longer screws.

Need to separate the fans from radiator with the fans OUTSIDE, the case and radiator INSIDE the case.


----------



## D-S-J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbach*
> 
> Thanks!
> Would these be M4 screws?
> I need to replace with slight longer screws.
> 
> Need to separate the fans from radiator with the fans OUTSIDE, the case and radiator INSIDE the case.


Yes the screws are M4. I use the M4 .07X25mm & M4 .07X30mm screws on my Predators push/pull. I use the M4 30mm screws for my CaseLabs radiator bracket, those are thicker than the average brackets from mainstream cases. I originally used the M4 30mm for the 3 lower fans in the push/pull but notice that they did touch and rub the radiator core, no damage just cosmetic. So I bought M4 25mm screws for that usage instead.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Zephir

Quick update:

An EK D5 (PWM, part of a pump / res combo) can operate a loop that has 4 QDC's in it, a 360mm Predator that is not powered and modded in any way (pump intact) with 2 EK GPU blocks and a restrictive HWlabs GTS 280mm in the loop...







. While only a temporary solution, it has proven to work... EK support told me you can power the DDC 3.1 in the Predator, as long as there is some restrictive component between both pumps. I haven't tried that.


----------



## jbach

Sorry to ask once more but need to get the screw length exact.

If I understand correctly the 25mm (8 total) and 30mm length (4 total) represent the original screw lengths?

And to accomplish my mod will need slightly longer to accommodate my case thickness?

Also a bit frustrated with this whole mod because there is ample information both on the EK site and elsewhere that suggests my Predator 360 SHOULD fit in the Luxe case....
I've emailed them to let them know they should have a warning for Luxe owners.
I guess this is my welcome to the wonderful world of pc building
Off to buy a nibbler(for my case) and some screws!


----------



## D-S-J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbach*
> 
> Sorry to ask once more but need to get the screw length exact.
> 
> If I understand correctly the 25mm (8 total) and 30mm length (4 total) represent the original screw lengths?
> 
> And to accomplish my mod will need slightly longer to accommodate my case thickness?
> 
> Also a bit frustrated with this whole mod because there is ample information both on the EK site and elsewhere that suggests my Predator 360 SHOULD fit in the Luxe case....
> I've emailed them to let them know they should have a warning for Luxe owners.
> I guess this is my welcome to the wonderful world of pc building
> Off to buy a nibbler(for my case) and some screws!


I should have worded it differently. The M4 30mm will be long enough to accommodate for most cases under 5mm thick. Get 12 M4 30mm and you'll be fine. Save the stock M4 screws in case you want to do push/pull.

Don't get 25mm screws if you don't need them. It's the OCD nature in me. I use M4 .7X30mm screws to connect the Predator with my case's radiator bracket. I use the .7X25mm screws on the other side for a matching look since I'm using push/pull(6 fans) with my Predator.


----------



## greentag

Is EK no longer helping with broken items on the Predator anymore?

I remember them sending out repair parts to other members.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greentag*
> 
> Is EK no longer helping with broken items on the Predator anymore?
> 
> I remember them sending out repair parts to other members.


Yes, I got parts in the past but those days are gone. I just just morphed my Predator into a full loop and upgraded the pump to a DDC 3.2 PWM. Works amazingly well. Good luck with your Predator.


----------



## jbach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greentag*
> 
> Is EK no longer helping with broken items on the Predator anymore?
> 
> I remember them sending out repair parts to other members.


My Predator isn't broken but may be when I'm finished?


----------



## greentag

Ugh.... Oh well. Yeah, I went to expand my loop and the hole you put the fitting on for the pump side cracked. $250 down the drain.

Never buying an EK product again in this lifetime...


----------



## el-mar01

Any word when EK MLC is going to be revealed? Is it going to be as easy to install as the EK Predator series?


----------



## bl4ckdot

EKWB staff said yesterday on their discord mid november.
No more informations, I really hope they keep the QDC


----------



## el-mar01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> EKWB staff said yesterday on their discord mid november.
> No more informations, I really hope they keep the QDC


Thanks for the instantaneous reply, really looking forward to seeing what they have been working on.


----------



## Apoll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> EKWB staff said yesterday on their discord mid november.
> No more informations, I really hope they keep the QDC


QDC is what makes the MLC imho. Otherwise tad pointless if is another AIO or custom loop kit.


----------



## bl4ckdot

They said this morning on Discord that there will be more QDC, with a different look and with QDC block compatibility. So yeah I'm hype !


----------



## el-mar01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> They said this morning on Discord that there will be more QDC, with a different look and with QDC block compatibility. So yeah I'm hype !


Yeah I am hoping the QDC looks something less like a garden hose connector and something more along the lines of a metal screw connector - something more elegant.


----------



## Apoll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> They said this morning on Discord that there will be more QDC, with a different look and with QDC block compatibility. So yeah I'm hype !


Yeah prefilled monoblocks for the MLC going to sell like hotcakes


----------



## ACallander

I just hope my old qdc for my gpu that I had with my predator before she passed can be compatible!


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> I just hope my old qdc for my gpu that I had with my predator before she passed can be compatible!


Yes, from what I understood.


----------



## aDyerSituation

still no news on the MLC? keeps getting pushed back. I heard Q3, Q4, end of October, etc.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> still no news on the MLC? keeps getting pushed back. I heard Q3, Q4, end of October, etc.


On sale mid november

EDIT : source :


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> On sale mid november


Maybe next week will see something like a preview


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el-mar01*
> 
> Yeah I am hoping the QDC looks something less like a garden hose connector and something more along the lines of a metal screw connector - something more elegant.


What's more important is the flow restriction.

Also hopefully the MLC setup has a way to deal with air in the system , I'm unsure if it will have some sort of reservoir.

If EK could make pre-filled blocks for GPU that you could put in as well that would be great. Most of the success of the NZXT G10 and Corsair HG10 is due to ease of use and maintenance.

There's a $200 cap on what the MLC 240 can be, since EK's own kits are running around $200-240 and competitor products are even cheaper (though cheaper fans are used).
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-s240
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-l240-1

Bill of materials probably looks like
$30-50 for CPU block
$50-60 for a 2x120mm copper radiator
$60-80 for pump/res
$20-30 for decent fans
$10-30 fittings
$10-20 tubing ($2-3 per ft tubing without plasticizer , so 6 feet is about $12-18)
hose clamps
$5-10 100mL of coolant

= $185 to $280 retail

Their own aluminum based kit , the A240 is officially $160.
https://www.ekfluidgaming.com/ek-kit-a240


----------



## greentag

With all that information, I'm super curious as to what this thing is going to be/look like


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK-CEO*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejEKWB*


I sure am interested in knowing whether or not the new QDC fittings will be compatible with the Predator AIO... Or if not... Hopefully EK will still offer prefilled GPU blocks with the old QDC fittings.

It would be extremely disappointing to find out that the Predator is no longer supported and is rendered obsolete after just two generations of GPUs. The entire reason I pre-ordered my Predator 360 is so that I could continue to expand it in the future with pre-filled GPU blocks. Otherwise I would have just picked up a custom loop.

I don't expect EK to support the Predator forever... But a few more generations of pre-filled GPU blocks would be wonderful (or at least one more generation). Otherwise, what reason would customers have to pick up something like the new MLC if they have to worry about the QDC/prefilled blocks becoming unavailable a short time after purchase.

Akira749, derickwm, AndrejEKWB, EK-CEO.... Any chance one of you has any new information on this?? Maybe you could at least let us know if we should be removing and saving the QDC fittings from our pre-filled GPU blocks in case they are no longer offered?


----------



## fixall

The silence is deafening.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> I sure am interested in knowing whether or not the new QDC fittings will be compatible with the Predator AIO... Or if not... Hopefully EK will still offer prefilled GPU blocks with the old QDC fittings.
> 
> It would be extremely disappointing to find out that the Predator is no longer supported and is rendered obsolete after just two generations of GPUs. The entire reason I pre-ordered my Predator 360 is so that I could continue to expand it in the future with pre-filled GPU blocks. Otherwise I would have just picked up a custom loop.
> 
> I don't expect EK to support the Predator forever... But a few more generations of pre-filled GPU blocks would be wonderful (or at least one more generation). Otherwise, what reason would customers have to pick up something like the new MLC if they have to worry about the QDC/prefilled blocks becoming unavailable a short time after purchase.
> 
> Akira749, derickwm, AndrejEKWB, EK-CEO.... Any chance one of you has any new information on this?? Maybe you could at least let us know if we should be removing and saving the QDC fittings from our pre-filled GPU blocks in case they are no longer offered?


They are more active on Discord, even though it is really hard to get information. About compatibility I had the same concern :


So from I understand, GPU with Predator QDC should be compatible


----------



## levibaker88

Bought a H700i recently and needed to re-jig some of the tubing after getting the Predator front mounted and thought I better pull apart the block to see how it was going, well, sweet jesus did I find something:



This is the remnants of the that POS sponge that is in the Res of the Predators. I bought a replacement end tank for the predator towards the beginning of the year and found that the original sponge had gone brittle and broke into a million pieces, well I found where the rest went.

This blockage was costing me 15-20C under full stress. I could not strongly recommend enough to anyone that still has an unopened Predator, to pull it apart and check on the sponge.


----------



## greentag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levibaker88*
> 
> Bought a H700i recently and needed to re-jig some of the tubing after getting the Predator front mounted and thought I better pull apart the block to see how it was going, well, sweet jesus did I find something:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the remnants of the that POS sponge that is in the Res of the Predators. I bought a replacement end tank for the predator towards the beginning of the year and found that the original sponge had gone brittle and broke into a million pieces, well I found where the rest went.
> 
> This blockage was costing me 15-20C under full stress. I could not strongly recommend enough to anyone that still has an unopened Predator, to pull it apart and check on the sponge.


That does not look like the sponge, it's green. Looks more like flux or oxidization. I got a free res replacement from them (thanks EK!!) and when I take it apart I'm removing the sponge, as another member reported a problem with it as well.


----------



## levibaker88

There were bits of black sponge in there, hard to tell from the pic. There was more under that jet plate too, more than 50% of the water channels were completely blocked. The system has been flushed a number of times so any bits of flux or left overs from soldering would be gone by now.

Kudos to EK for making a block that even being mostly blocked still somewhat provided reasonable cooling, but that damn sponge is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levibaker88*
> 
> There were bits of black sponge in there, hard to tell from the pic. There was more under that jet plate too, more than 50% of the water channels were completely blocked. The system has been flushed a number of times so any bits of flux or left overs from soldering would be gone by now.
> 
> Kudos to EK for making a block that even being mostly blocked still somewhat provided reasonable cooling, but that damn sponge is a disaster waiting to happen.


No wonder I've been seeing a 10c increase under full load in the past few months. I've yet to open my Predator either, and its nearing the 18 month mark.

Its disappointing since I bought it based on the premise that the fluid would be fine for up to 5 years (as it says in the manual/warranty), or even the minimum duration of the warranty. Dropping from 4.7ghz to 4.6ghz keeps the temps in check, but I was expecting more from EK.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> I sure am interested in knowing whether or not the new QDC fittings will be compatible with the Predator AIO... Or if not... Hopefully EK will still offer prefilled GPU blocks with the old QDC fittings.
> 
> It would be extremely disappointing to find out that the Predator is no longer supported and is rendered obsolete after just two generations of GPUs. The entire reason I pre-ordered my Predator 360 is so that I could continue to expand it in the future with pre-filled GPU blocks. Otherwise I would have just picked up a custom loop.
> 
> I don't expect EK to support the Predator forever... But a few more generations of pre-filled GPU blocks would be wonderful (or at least one more generation). Otherwise, what reason would customers have to pick up something like the new MLC if they have to worry about the QDC/prefilled blocks becoming unavailable a short time after purchase.
> 
> Akira749, derickwm, AndrejEKWB, EK-CEO.... Any chance one of you has any new information on this?? Maybe you could at least let us know if we should be removing and saving the QDC fittings from our pre-filled GPU blocks in case they are no longer offered?


More infos on the MLC very soon guys


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> More infos on the MLC very soon guys


I hate to be negative or "nagging" but I keep seeing this over and over. Just give us a date! I feel like it's vaporware duke nukem forever from back in the day.


----------



## fixall

I have a decent amount of faith that this is going to work out. EK hasn't ever let me down.









I picked up a male QDC from Fresh Water Systems last night to make draining my Predator easier and I noticed they now have colored NS4 QDCs from Colder! I don't remember these being available in the past... I wonder if the new MLC is using a colored Colder QDC...


----------



## Seyumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> More infos on the MLC very soon guys


I'm literally deciding my entire next computer build depending on the options, customization, expandability, and ease of use on your MLC's (not even price). Eagerly awaiting results even if it's nothing more than a paper launch...I was honestly waiting on EVGA but they're being even more silent about their expandable AIO's than EK. First one wins my business.


----------



## FoamyV

Hey guys, a few questions if you could help. Some history first: got a 360 around this time last year, had it installed when ryzen came out including a prefilled 1080 block with QDC. It's been working okish for the past few months but recently i started having issues when cold booting.

The pump doesn't seem to work, sometimes a few taps will get it spinning again but sometimes it takes longer. Anyway the cpu almost always spikes to 70-80 degrees and when it starts spinning falls to 30 pretty fast. Anyone had any issues similar to this? It also makes some pretty weird noises, like it's trying to start up but it can't. Like i said, it's cooling a stock 1800x with a 1080 asus OC.

I tried clearing any bubbles when it refused to start and it worked ok for a few days but now it's doing it again. The radiator is positioned at the top of the case.

Any help is much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## MrBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hey guys, a few questions if you could help. Some history first: got a 360 around this time last year, had it installed when ryzen came out including a prefilled 1080 block with QDC. It's been working okish for the past few months but recently i started having issues when cold booting.
> 
> The pump doesn't seem to work, sometimes a few taps will get it spinning again but sometimes it takes longer. Anyway the cpu almost always spikes to 70-80 degrees and when it starts spinning falls to 30 pretty fast. Anyone had any issues similar to this? It also makes some pretty weird noises, like it's trying to start up but it can't. Like i said, it's cooling a stock 1800x with a 1080 asus OC.
> 
> I tried clearing any bubbles when it refused to start and it worked ok for a few days but now it's doing it again. The radiator is positioned at the top of the case.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated. Thank you.


That is literally what happened to me last month. I contacted EK as I still had a year left on the warranty. 1st thing is there doesn't seem to be any 360 parts left so they offered a few alternatives.

In the end I chose a ek-kit s360 custom loop with soft tubing and I am up an running again. They picked up the old 360 at there cost and it all went smoothly.

If you still have warranty left contact them let then sort it out for you although the option were pred 140, 280 or thr ek-kit s360 (this month).

Other option if no warranty is remove impeller and connect a separate res and pump to the loop. The pump will probably fail soon as mine started with 1 even 8 months ago then this month 1 then 2 more then failed pump.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBruce*
> 
> That is literally what happened to me last month. I contacted EK as I still had a year left on the warranty. 1st thing is there doesn't seem to be any 360 parts left so they offered a few alternatives.
> 
> In the end I chose a ek-kit s360 custom loop with soft tubing and I am up an running again. They picked up the old 360 at there cost and it all went smoothly.
> 
> If you still have warranty left contact them let then sort it out for you although the option were pred 140, 280 or thr ek-kit s360 (this month).
> 
> Other option if no warranty is remove impeller and connect a separate res and pump to the loop. The pump will probably fail soon as mine started with 1 even 8 months ago then this month 1 then 2 more then failed pump.


Should still have warranty, will try and contact them, thanks. Thing is i have QDCs for my videocard block and i can't seem to find any kit left with QDC's on their site. What a bummer if i need to replace it.


----------



## darkwizard

Hello guys, just going through the thread since just got a 1700x and was thinking of using my predator 360, but was not aware that they could fail after the 1.0; so far mine is working but hesitant now to have it on my system. Box says it’s a 1.1 but no revision, bought it on may 2016, what do you guys think that should be done? I’m still under warranty since it is still under two years.


----------



## greentag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkwizard*
> 
> Hello guys, just going through the thread since just got a 1700x and was thinking of using my predator 360, but was not aware that they could fail after the 1.0; so far mine is working but hesitant now to have it on my system. Box says it's a 1.1 but no revision, bought it on may 2016, what do you guys think that should be done? I'm still under warranty since it is still under two years.


I have the 240 version 1.1 and my output port cracked like others have reported. I bought mine 2 years ago, and it now just failed.

Got a hold of EK, they wanted pictures of the exact part I needed. They sent me out the revised part in less than a week.

I guess my point is, even after 2 years, and having the "revised" 1.1 version, it can still happen.

I say take the chance, but watch it.


----------



## bl4ckdot

So ....
https://www.techpowerup.com/238828/ek-water-blocks-parts-ways-with-top-management


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> So ....
> https://www.techpowerup.com/238828/ek-water-blocks-parts-ways-with-top-management


What a bummer... I've had direct contact with both Mark Tanko and Andrej Škraba because of the Predator recall and I found both of them to be absolutely FANTASTIC representatives for EK. They bent over backwards to make sure everything was perfect with my Predator as well as going above and beyond when it was announced they wouldn't be able to offer the QDC piece as a standalone. I've literally been using solely EKWB for my coolant, rad fans, water blocks, backplates, and thermal pads because of the way Mark and Andrej handled my situation. I wish them nothing but the best in their future endeavors!

I guess I'll be waiting to see if EKWB takes care of us pioneering Predator owners before I decide to stick with them or move on. If they make the QDC from the MLC kits compatible with the Predator QDC (or at least continue to offer pre-filled GPU blocks with the Predator QDC) then I'll stick around to see where they're going. Otherwise... Peace out EKWB.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> What a bummer... I've had direct contact with both Mark Tanko and Andrej Škraba because of the Predator recall and I found both of them to be absolutely FANTASTIC representatives for EK. They bent over backwards to make sure everything was perfect with my Predator as well as going above and beyond when it was announced they wouldn't be able to offer the QDC piece as a standalone. I've literally been using solely EKWB for my coolant, rad fans, water blocks, backplates, and thermal pads because of the way Mark and Andrej handled my situation. I wish them nothing but the best in their future endeavors!
> 
> I guess I'll be waiting to see if EKWB takes care of us pioneering Predator owners before I decide to stick with them or move on. If they make the QDC from the MLC kits compatible with the Predator QDC (or at least continue to offer pre-filled GPU blocks with the Predator QDC) then I'll stick around to see where they're going. Otherwise... Peace out EKWB.


Yup, exactly my thoughts. But I'm kinda "stuck" with EK because of the GPU block and its QDC.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> If you still have warranty left contact them let then sort it out for you although the option were pred 140, 280 or thr ek-kit s360 (this month).
> .


Sucks going from a big radiator to a slim one imo.
Do you know if it is possible to add some money and take the kit you want ?

A good option for ek imo would be to recall ALL existing predators still under warranty when mlc comes out.


----------



## besthijacker

So what exactly is wrong with Predator units? I have had mine from lunch(360) and I have not noticed any issues of leaks. And I recently switched cases and have not seen water drops.

Should I be worried or take some precautions?


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Sucks going from a big radiator to a slim one imo.
> Do you know if it is possible to add some money and take the kit you want ?
> 
> A good option for ek imo would be to recall ALL existing predators still under warranty when mlc comes out.


That post you have quoted wasn't posted by me...


----------



## darkwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Sucks going from a big radiator to a slim one imo.
> Do you know if it is possible to add some money and take the kit you want ?
> 
> A good option for ek imo would be to recall ALL existing predators still under warranty when mlc comes out.


Actually that would be a better solution.


----------



## czin125

Are the QDCs from the same supplier ( they do have metal ones too )


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> Are the QDCs from the same supplier ( they do have metal ones too )


We don't know yet.


----------



## TUFinside

"Long awaited EK MLC Phoenix is set to launch until 24th of November in a *limited edition version*."

What ?!

I was contemplating this but the 'limited edition' thing puts me off a bit.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> "Long awaited EK MLC Phoenix is set to launch until 24th of November in a *limited edition version*."
> 
> What ?!
> 
> I was contemplating this but the 'limited edition' thing puts me off a bit.


Same. Maybe there will low availability at first.


----------



## greentag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> So what exactly is wrong with Predator units? I have had mine from lunch(360) and I have not noticed any issues of leaks. And I recently switched cases and have not seen water drops.
> 
> Should I be worried or take some precautions?


I had mine for 2 years before it developed the known issue of the port on the pump side developing cracks in multiple spots.


----------



## MrBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Sucks going from a big radiator to a slim one imo.
> Do you know if it is possible to add some money and take the kit you want ?
> 
> A good option for ek imo would be to recall ALL existing predators still under warranty when mlc comes out.


That was my first thought but the performance is almost the same because the slim has more fins per inch to make it up, Where it wins overall is in the pump, which makes hardly any noise.
As much as I loved my Pred 360 I always thought the pump was too whiny. I am gona keep an eye on the MLC developments I would love a 240 for my second PC.


----------



## Apoll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> So what exactly is wrong with Predator units? I have had mine from lunch(360) and I have not noticed any issues of leaks. And I recently switched cases and have not seen water drops.
> 
> Should I be worried or take some precautions?


I got mine Jan 2016 the rev 1.1 without the issues. Had no problems 2 years later, having replaced numerous motherboards, CPUs, and pre-filled block GPUs.


----------



## Apoll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> "Long awaited EK MLC Phoenix is set to launch until 24th of November in a *limited edition version*."
> 
> What ?!
> 
> I was contemplating this but the 'limited edition' thing puts me off a bit.


Source?


----------



## BURGER4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apoll*
> 
> Source?


https://www.techpowerup.com/238828/ek-water-blocks-parts-ways-with-top-management


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBruce*
> 
> That was my first thought but the performance is almost the same because the slim has more fins per inch to make it up, Where it wins overall is in the pump, which makes hardly any noise.
> As much as I loved my Pred 360 I always thought the pump was too whiny. I am gona keep an eye on the MLC developments I would love a 240 for my second PC.


Forgot to check that. My problem is not the pump but the fans actually.
Also i will need to do some customization to lower the gpu temp first, got some green screens and artifacts recently when i oc my gpu and it most likely come from it overheating








Maybe my predator is not as efficient as it used to be.

I remember someone posted a method on how to do this, problem is i can't do that with my current case so i will need to buy another one, and the obvious and cheap choice does not have an appealing design.


----------



## Apoll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURGER4life*
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/238828/ek-water-blocks-parts-ways-with-top-management


The MLC *Phoenix* is the limited edition.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apoll*
> 
> The MLC *Phoenix* is the limited edition.


No. MLC Phoenix is the actual name, and that simply mean that at launch there will be a limited amount.


----------



## kuwlness

We must be getting close. EK website has updated a few sub-headings when you click AIO and then EK-MLC.

CATEGORIES

GPU Module
CPU Module
Radiator Core Module

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/aio/ek-mlc


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuwlness*
> 
> We must be getting close. EK website has updated a few sub-headings when you click AIO and then EK-MLC.
> 
> CATEGORIES
> 
> GPU Module
> CPU Module
> Radiator Core Module
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/aio/ek-mlc


Looks like they will have all components plug and play with QDC's.


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Looks like they will have all components plug and play with QDC's.


Still remains to be seen if it will be plug and play with the Predator QDC.


----------



## Epanastasis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuwlness*
> 
> We must be getting close. EK website has updated a few sub-headings when you click AIO and then EK-MLC.
> 
> CATEGORIES
> 
> GPU Module
> CPU Module
> Radiator Core Module
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/aio/ek-mlc


I wonder if the "Radiator Core Module" tab means we'll be getting a variety of pump options to go with the various rad sizes...

I read a bit about people modifying their EK Predators with the DDC 3.2 pump, so hopefully that's an option out-of-the-box this time around


----------



## darkwizard

Anyone with a Predator 360 and Ryzen 1700x, what's your idling and max temp. I'm idling 40c and peaking 86c on a CH6 up to date firmware, push and pull config and open case.

Thanks guys.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkwizard*
> 
> Anyone with a Predator 360 and Ryzen 1700x, what's your idling and max temp. I'm idling 40c and peaking 86c on a CH6 up to date firmware, push and pull config and open case.
> 
> Thanks guys.


I have a 7980Xe and a Titan XP on a Predator 360 push/pull idle around 25, heavy gaming mid 40's and stress testing around 80c max depending on ambient temperature. Sounds like you may need to flush the system.


----------



## MrBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkwizard*
> 
> Anyone with a Predator 360 and Ryzen 1700x, what's your idling and max temp. I'm idling 40c and peaking 86c on a CH6 up to date firmware, push and pull config and open case.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Having just replace my pred 360 (pump died) and taking some temps with my new kit those temps seem a little high. But I don't know what your general room temps are

Mine are normally 20c and the predator idled in the low thirty's at 18c room temp it was down to 24c. I did an hour long soak test and it went up to about 67/69c

I am running a 1700 at 3.9ghz vcore 1.376-1.392v, llc mode 1. So I am guessing you're at 4ghz and running 1.4v+ vcore? If not you may have the predator back plate upside down. Yep something I did and found that the cpu block was not completely flush until I put it the right way around ho hum i was excited to get it back after the extender tube broke.

Oh I was running my pred push pull too with 3 hd120 and 3 ml120's at about 830rpm at the time and a pump speed of 50%.

Hope that helps


----------



## darkwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBruce*
> 
> Having just replace my pred 360 (pump died) and taking some temps with my new kit those temps seem a little high. But I don't know what your general room temps are
> 
> Mine are normally 20c and the predator idled in the low thirty's at 18c room temp it was down to 24c. I did an hour long soak test and it went up to about 67/69c
> 
> I am running a 1700 at 3.9ghz vcore 1.376-1.392v, llc mode 1. So I am guessing you're at 4ghz and running 1.4v+ vcore? If not you may have the predator back plate upside down. Yep something I did and found that the cpu block was not completely flush until I put it the right way around ho hum i was excited to get it back after the extender tube broke.
> 
> Oh I was running my pred push pull too with 3 hd120 and 3 ml120's at about 830rpm at the time and a pump speed of 50%.
> 
> Hope that helps


thank you for taking the time to reply with so much details, your post is super helpful!

I'm in DC and it is winter here so I can drop my room to 60 degrees Fahrenheit easily, so room temperature is not a problem, it is running at 3.8ghz at 1.357v at the moment, open case with push and pull configuration, I actually just removed the Predator and put a Noctua NH-D14 and I'm seeing big temp improvements, could be that the pump on my Predator died, I'm not hearing it at all.

The predator has 3 Vadar up front and 3 Corsair ML Pro 120 on the back pulling, and the contact with the processor was good as well, no slack.

At this point I think there is something wrong with the predator









Edit: Performing Prime95 and temps are 55c, on the predator it would spike to 76c right away.


----------



## MrBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkwizard*
> 
> thank you for taking the time to reply with so much details, your post is super helpful!
> 
> I'm in DC and it is winter here so I can drop my room to 60 degrees Fahrenheit easily, so room temperature is not a problem, it is running at 3.8ghz at 1.357v at the moment, open case with push and pull configuration, I actually just removed the Predator and put a Noctua NH-D14 and I'm seeing big temp improvements, could be that the pump on my Predator died, I'm not hearing it at all.
> 
> The predator has 3 Vadar up front and 3 Corsair ML Pro 120 on the back pulling, and the contact with the processor was good as well, no slack.
> 
> At this point I think there is something wrong with the predator


Believe me you would know if the pump was not working as the cpu would go upto 90c in about 3 to 5 min and then the PC would shut down to save itself. This is why I had to have a replacement. Although you could undo the pwm cable from the hub at the bottom attach it to a fan header to see if it is running and what rpm it is at. 50% is about 2000rpm and 100% is 3300rpm i think. I had to keep tapping the top just to do an rma







then boxing it up again for the final time.


----------



## darkwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBruce*
> 
> Believe me you would know if the pump was not working as the cpu would go upto 90c in about 3 to 5 min and then the PC would shut down to save itself. This is why I had to have a replacement. Although you could undo the pwm cable from the hub at the bottom attach it to a fan header to see if it is running and what rpm it is at. 50% is about 2000rpm and 100% is 3300rpm i think. I had to keep tapping the top just to do an rma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then boxing it up again for the final time.


I see, could it be that might be low on fluid, I'm gonna test this puppy this weekend on another system, I moved it from my 3770k to this new Ryzen build yesterday, Same PSU; perhaps with the moving something just went wrong.


----------



## MrBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkwizard*
> 
> I see, could it be that might be low on fluid, I'm gonna test this puppy this weekend on another system, I moved it from my 3770k to this new Ryzen build yesterday, Same PSU; perhaps with the moving something just went wrong.


Run the pump at 100% if it makes horrible gushing gurgling noises then yep not enough fluid. Get a torch and inspect the extender pipe ver 1.1 to 1.1b (i think had problems with micro fractures in the pipe snapped causing big leakage ( My first replacement was this). I would test this first outside a PC if you can. hope you have distilled water and a ridiculously big Allen key







for the refill bung.

Inspect the cpu block too for any fractures or major discolouration within.

Good luck and worse case RMA that puppy back to EK.


----------



## darkwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBruce*
> 
> Run the pump at 100% if it makes horrible gushing gurgling noises then yep not enough fluid. Get a torch and inspect the extender pipe ver 1.1 to 1.1b (i think had problems with micro fractures in the pipe snapped causing big leakage ( My first replacement was this). I would test this first outside a PC if you can. hope you have distilled water and a ridiculously big Allen key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the refill bung.
> 
> Inspect the cpu block too for any fractures or major discolouration within.
> 
> Good luck and worse case RMA that puppy back to EK.


Thank you again for taking the time to help, I'll definitely check for it, I think I heard gushing and gurgling noises the first time it turned on in the Ryzen build, could very well be low on fluid, it just takes distilled water right? no need for cooland?

thanks.


----------



## MrBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkwizard*
> 
> Thank you again for taking the time to help, I'll definitely check for it, I think I heard gushing and gurgling noises the first time it turned on in the Ryzen build, could very well be low on fluid, it just takes distilled water right? no need for cooland?
> 
> thanks.


For a quick top up then distilled water should be fine for a complete fill I think ek recommend their additive, but you should be fine. I guess top up put the bung in give it a little shake to make sure any air bubble come to the top. reopen bung to recheck level, then your good to go.


----------



## GXTCHA

Product details and ordering is up on their website: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/aio/ek-mlc


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GXTCHA*
> 
> Product details and ordering is up on their website: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/aio/ek-mlc


? $404.97


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GXTCHA*
> 
> Product details and ordering is up on their website: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/aio/ek-mlc


I'm wrong or if you want to add another radiator it will come with another pump? You could do eventually two separate loop for cpu and gpu


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesimas*
> 
> I'm wrong or if you want to add another radiator it will come with another pump? You could do eventually two separate loop for cpu and gpu


You are right. I'm going with two separate loops.
I already ordered the 360mm and CPU block, I now need to see if I go with a 280 or 360 for the GPU.

I also need a case that is compatible, so If someone has an idea


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> I also need a case that is compatible, so If someone has an idea


The real problem of the predator and MLC is this, because the radiator is always bigger because the pump


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vesimas*
> 
> I'm wrong or if you want to add another radiator it will come with another pump? You could do eventually two separate loop for cpu and gpu
> 
> 
> 
> You are right. I'm going with two separate loops.
> I already ordered the 360mm and CPU block, I now need to see if I go with a 280 or 360 for the GPU.
> 
> I also need a case that is compatible, so If someone has an idea
Click to expand...

Thermaltake Core X9 is massive but I think even the smaller Core X5 still hold two 360s in top.









Motherboard sits horizontal though, sits on a plate in the middle of the case.

But for inexpensive cases that are water cooling friendly the Core series are great and well built.









Be warned they are big and heavy though.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Thermaltake Core X9 is massive but I think even the smaller Core X5 still hold two 360s in top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard sits horizontal though, sits on a plate in the middle of the case.
> 
> But for inexpensive cases that are water cooling friendly the Core series are great and well built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be warned they are big and heavy though.


I already had a good look about the X9. Cable management put me off







Maybe I need to reconsider it ?
So far I saw :
- 900D, it seems the one to I need to buy. One 360 at the top for the CPU, one in the lower part ? Not really sure about the space with the pump
- Lian Li PC-V3000WX, aka the Lian Li 900D : hard to find any infos / owner of this case
- The Tower 900 : not sure about the EK MLC tube management / lengh. Would be the dream case if MLC is compatible
- Darkbase 900 Pro : a bit small for my taste. Really like the color tho
- ?

EDIT : PC-O11WGX : One 360 at the top, one at the bottom. ... Nevermind, you can't turn upside down the MLC because of the pump. So 240 it is for the GPU. Ok, now I would love to know if a MLC 360mm can fit at the top. Would be my perfect case really.


----------



## Ricey20

I need to know if the EK Predator GPU block QDCs fit on the EK Phoenix.


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> I need to know if the EK Predator GPU block QDCs fit on the EK Phoenix.


Looking at it... that's a Colder NS4, so yes it will hook right up to a predator.

Looks like my prediction about EKWB using a colored NS4 was correct. This makes me very happy.


----------



## Seyumi

Looks like everything is up. Dec 1 for shipping. Nice job EK i'm definitely eyeballing 3x360mm radiators, 2x titan xp blocks, and a cpu block for the future. Almost 1k though :O


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> I need to know if the EK Predator GPU block QDCs fit on the EK Phoenix.


Yes they are. They are the same, just black.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Looks like everything is up. Dec 1 for shipping. Nice job EK i'm definitely eyeballing 3x360mm radiators, 2x titan xp blocks, and a cpu block for the future. Almost 1k though :O


How are you gonna fit all that in a case ?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> I need to know if the EK Predator GPU block QDCs fit on the EK Phoenix.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are. They are the same, just back.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Looks like everything is up. Dec 1 for shipping. Nice job EK i'm definitely eyeballing 3x360mm radiators, 2x titan xp blocks, and a cpu block for the future. Almost 1k though :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are you gonna fit all that in a case ?
Click to expand...

Thermaltake Core X9 can hold 5-6 360s or something crazy like that.


----------



## Seyumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Yes they are. They are the same, just black.
> How are you gonna fit all that in a case ?


Yup just like the person said. Thermaltake core x5 or x9. X5 technically has 7 areas you can put a 360mm radaitor but only 4 at a time in a practical sense. X9 seems a little wasteful (480mm sizes vs 360mm) since I think even EVGA future modular AIOs only go up to 360mm as well when they showed off everything earlier this year. Owned the x5 previously don't think there's a case out there that has more radiator support vs the size of the case including even more expensive ones like caselabs.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Yup just like the person said. Thermaltake core x5 or x9. X5 technically has 7 areas you can put a 360mm radaitor but only 4 at a time in a practical sense. I think EVGA future modular AIOs only go up to 360mm as well when they showed off everything earlier this year. Owned the x5 previously don't think there's a case out there that has more radiator support vs the size of the case including even more expensive ones like caselabs.


Thank you. Like I said I'm in the process of chosing a case. Core x9 seems really fun and I could put the 2 360mm radiators at the top. My only fear is the size (width) and the cable management. At the moment I have an Enthoo Primo and having 2 chambers is something really cool to hide the cables. But given the price of the x9 and its functionnalities you can't really complain I guess.


----------



## aDyerSituation

So we buy the radiator 'core module' and cpu 'module' and just hook them up together and we good?


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> So we buy the radiator 'core module' and cpu 'module' and just hook them up together and we good?


Yes


----------



## czin125

You could also add parts too ( colors won't match though )


----------



## KedarWolf

With the MLC would it be better to have a 360 on CPU, second 360 for GPU or combine two 360s with GPU and CPU in a single loop and have dual pump redundancy??

I'm thinking the reduced flow of all the QDCs wouldn't help even with two pumps.


----------



## aDyerSituation

that's a sick design for real. I like it. Going to see some performance numbers first though for $300


----------



## bl4ckdot

Well I'm going with Core X9 and 2 360mm MLC rads. This is the safe way. Tower 900/Lian Li PC-011 ROG and the others would have been sweet but I don't really want to enjoy possible compatibility issues


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> With the MLC would it be better to have a 360 on CPU, second 360 for GPU or combine two 360s with GPU and CPU in a single loop and have dual pump redundancy??
> 
> I'm thinking the reduced flow of all the QDCs wouldn't help even with two pumps.


I have a single predator 360 with a DDC 3.2 PWM pump upgrade with three QDC's running a [email protected] and Titan Xp 182/741 temps at idel 30c. When playing The Division or Wildlands never go's over 40c. So I think you will be fine with your proposed setup.


----------



## Vesimas

You could do a 360 for cpu+gpu then in the future you could add a 240/280 for another gpu and go sli


----------



## KedarWolf

You can buy the modules separately, don't have to use the MLC Configurator.

Using the MLC Configurator a 360 and nickel 1080 Ti water block is about $351 USD.

If you search MLC on the site a 360 Core Rad and a nickel/acetal 1080 Ti water block bought individually is about $331 USD.


----------



## alphadecay

Correct me if I'm wrong, but it should be possible to run a Predator alongside MLC right? Just buy an extra radiator and the prefill GPU block.

I still need to open up my Predator and clean out the MX block of the old reservoir sponge and other flux/whatnot so I was entertaining the idea of picking up another radiator and GPU block while I was at it.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but it should be possible to run a Predator alongside MLC right? Just buy an extra radiator and the prefill GPU block.
> 
> I still need to open up my Predator and clean out the MX block of the old reservoir sponge and other flux/whatnot so I was entertaining the idea of picking up another radiator and GPU block while I was at it.


You can but you will need to add a QDC to the Predator's return side.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but it should be possible to run a Predator alongside MLC right? Just buy an extra radiator and the prefill GPU block.
> 
> I still need to open up my Predator and clean out the MX block of the old reservoir sponge and other flux/whatnot so I was entertaining the idea of picking up another radiator and GPU block while I was at it.
> 
> 
> 
> You can but you will need to add a QDC to the Predator's return side.
Click to expand...

Actually, I don't think you need to add a QDC. Just hook up the extra RAD and/or GPU block to the Predator.

The Predator has two QDCs, just on the same hose.

It'll add a few QDCs which will affect flow rate some but the redundancy of having an extra pump from the MLC RAD module should make up for it.

Go the EKWB website, search MLC and you'll find separate RAD modules and GPU blocks etc. there.

No need to use the MLC Configurator.

Edit: When I get my MLC 360 Rad module I'm just going to clean my Predator 360 and existing nickel/acetal GPU block from the sponge residue etc. and just add an MLC 360 Rad Module.










I think I'm just going to have the CPU on the 360 and the GPU on a separate loop though, only run the CPU on the 360 and the GPU on the MLC alone as I feel the fewer QDCs in a loop the better flow rate.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Actually, I don't think you need to add a QDC. Just hook up the extra RAD and/or GPU block to the Predator.
> 
> The Predator has two QDCs, just on the same hose.


Yes you will have to cut the hose and add one side of the QDC to the other hose. You have to modify not plug and play.


----------



## CptSpig

I am running a Predator already and it's been modified a lot.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Actually, I don't think you need to add a QDC. Just hook up the extra RAD and/or GPU block to the Predator.
> 
> The Predator has two QDCs, just on the same hose.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you will have to cut the hose and add one side of the QDC to the other hose. You have to modify not plug and play.
Click to expand...

Why would you have to do that?

Connect the female MLC QDC to the existing male connector on the Predator, hooked the male MLC QDC to the female QDC on the Predator.

If you're adding an MLC RAD and a prefilled GPU block just connect it all in series.

So you add the MLC female QDC to the male QDC on the Predator, the male QDC on the RAD module to the female on the GPU block, the male on the GPU block to the female on the Predator.

No need to add a QDC, the Predator comes with two.

The only thing I'd worry about if is the flow is reversed on the MLC RAD module.









Me thinks you are confused.









And yes, the series thing will work as I've had two prefilled GPU blocks added to my Predator 360 in series.

It's exactly the same as adding an MLC RAD module and an MLC GPU block.

I'm thinking you did one unnecessary step in your setup.









Wait, you just added a GPU block that has no QDCs. Yes, doing that you'll need to add QDCs.

But we're talking about adding a prefilled GPU block WITH QDCs, no need to add them.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Why would you have to do that?
> 
> Connect the female MLC QDC to the existing male connector on the Predator, hooked the male MLC QDC to the female QDC on the Predator.
> 
> If you're adding an MLC RAD and a prefilled GPU block just connect it all in series.
> 
> So you add the MLC female QDC to the male QDC on the Predator, the male QDC on the RAD module to the female on the GPU block, the male on the GPU block to the female on the Predator.
> 
> No need to add a QDC, the Predator comes with two.
> 
> The only thing I'd worry about if is the flow is reversed on the MLC RAD module.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me thinks you are confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the series thing will work as I've had two prefilled GPU blocks added to my Predator 360 in series.
> 
> It's exactly the same as adding an MLC RAD module and an MLC GPU block.
> 
> I'm thinking you did one unnecessary step in your setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you just added a GPU block that has no QDCs. Yes, doing that you'll need to add QDCs.
> 
> But we're talking about adding a prefilled GPU block WITH QDCs, no need to add them.


That was a nice explanation you are right. My Predator is a Frankenstein with a Koolance 390ci block, DDC 3.2 PWM pump upgrade and push / pull fans. I don't even remember what it originally look like. It works amazingly well keeping temps ([email protected] and TotanXp OC'd) at below 30c idel and below 40c in game (The Division and Wildlands). The new MLC line looks a lot like what EVGA is coming out with I wonder if EK is making their products.


----------



## Ricey20

does the EK MLC still use a sponge in the reservoir too? Heard a lot of pred owners complained about the sponge breaking into pieces and clogging the loop.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> does the EK MLC still use a sponge in the reservoir too? Heard a lot of pred owners complained about the sponge breaking into pieces and clogging the loop.


Yeah, someone needs to take it apart and check after they start shipping.









And if they do we'll likely want to remove it.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> does the EK MLC still use a sponge in the reservoir too? Heard a lot of pred owners complained about the sponge breaking into pieces and clogging the loop.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Yeah, someone needs to take it apart and check after they start shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if they do we'll likely want to remove it.


Mine has been running more than a year and no issues with the sponge. One thing people need to watch out for is the coolant. EK is using the newer coolant and they give a warring not to mix coolants. People adding MLC to existing Predators should Drain and refill with the new stuff. I have a new bottle if anyone needs some I use the Koolance stuff now.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Mine has been running more than a year and no issues with the sponge. One thing people need to watch out for is the coolant. EK is using the newer coolant and they give a warring not to mix coolants. People adding MLC to existing Predators should Drain and refill with the new stuff. I have a new bottle if anyone needs some I use the Koolance stuff now.


Uh ho ... I never thought of that ...
I was planning to plug my prefilled GPU block to a MLC rad ..


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> does the EK MLC still use a sponge in the reservoir too? Heard a lot of pred owners complained about the sponge breaking into pieces and clogging the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Yeah, someone needs to take it apart and check after they start shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if they do we'll likely want to remove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine has been running more than a year and no issues with the sponge. One thing people need to watch out for is the coolant. EK is using the newer coolant and they give a warring not to mix coolants. People adding MLC to existing Predators should Drain and refill with the new stuff. I have a new bottle if anyone needs some I use the Koolance stuff now.
Click to expand...

I'm going to open my prefilled Predator GPU block and the 360. Temps are probably 10C higher than when I got it.









And fill it all with the new coolant after flushing everything and cleaning it out.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'm going to open my prefilled Predator GPU block and the 360. Temps are probably 10C higher than when I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And fill it all with the new coolant after flushing everything and cleaning it out.


I guess I'll have to do the same with my GPU block ... Welp, really didn't planned that. The "plug n play" feel is starting to shade








Is is hard to do ? Is there a correct way that I should absolutly follow ?


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> I guess I'll have to do the same with my GPU block ... Welp, really didn't planned that. The "plug n play" feel is starting to shade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is is hard to do ? Is there a correct way that I should absolutly follow ?


Just go to EK's website all the maintance information is listed.


----------



## Ricey20

I asked EK on FB about the sponge: "Hello! Thank you for reaching out to us. No there is no sponge in the new MLC."

That's good. No matter how well you take care of a sponge it will break down over time. Not sure why they needed one in the Pred.


----------



## darkwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> I asked EK on FB about the sponge: "Hello! Thank you for reaching out to us. No there is no sponge in the new MLC."
> 
> That's good. No matter how well you take care of a sponge it will break down over time. Not sure why they needed one in the Pred.


That's good to hear, I just discovered that my Pred 360 seems to be having issues with the sponge, I saw broken pieces of it, and it is performing horribly; already opened a ticket with EKWB, hope to hear from them soon.


----------



## Diverge

I bought an EK Predator 240 about a year ago. It sat in the box for all of that time but the last month. The extended plastic port developed a crack and started to leak after I put everything into my case. After tearing down the radiator to see if it was fixable I came across that black sponge.... it was hardened and almost disintegrated upon touch. So yeah, there is nothing you can do about keeping it intact.


----------



## boredgunner

Curious about reviews for the EK MLC. Seems you can build better custom loops for the price.


----------



## KedarWolf

I need to drain my 360 and CPU block, take it all apart, remove the sponge and any sponge residue and flush everything thoroughly.

Will a 900ml bottle of Cryofuel refill it all?

Edit: And what the best way to flush the RAD and tubing etc.? I'm going to take the block and pump apart, flush and clean them and reassemble it.

I'll leak test it all when I'm done.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Yup just like the person said. Thermaltake core x5 or x9. X5 technically has 7 areas you can put a 360mm radaitor but only 4 at a time in a practical sense. X9 seems a little wasteful (480mm sizes vs 360mm) since I think even EVGA future modular AIOs only go up to 360mm as well when they showed off everything earlier this year. Owned the x5 previously don't think there's a case out there that has more radiator support vs the size of the case including even more expensive ones like caselabs.


the x9 is great for space but horizontal motherboard not so








I've been taking a look at the new tiny caselabs case, it seems to fit?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> With the MLC would it be better to have a 360 on CPU, second 360 for GPU or combine two 360s with GPU and CPU in a single loop and have dual pump redundancy??
> 
> I'm thinking the reduced flow of all the QDCs wouldn't help even with two pumps.


Same question here, since i was too lazy to unplug everything i am thinking about connecting the gpu to mlc instead of the predator so i can good temps and stable oc.
I can't even oc anymore as it seems the gpu will overheat









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Mine has been running more than a year and no issues with the sponge. One thing people need to watch out for is the coolant. EK is using the newer coolant and they give a warring not to mix coolants. People adding MLC to existing Predators should Drain and refill with the new stuff. I have a new bottle if anyone needs some I use the Koolance stuff now.


The pre-filled waterblock are using the new coolant too i think? so we should clean everything?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I need to drain my 360 and CPU block, take it all apart, remove the sponge and any sponge residue and flush everything thoroughly.
> 
> Will a 900ml bottle of Cryofuel refill it all?
> 
> Edit: And what the best way to flush the RAD and tubing etc.? I'm going to take the block and pump apart, flush and clean them and reassemble it.
> 
> I'll leak test it all when I'm done.


Probably need to do the same if i want to plug my gpu to the mlc, take it apart would probably void my warranty though, i'm open to ideas about that !


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I need to drain my 360 and CPU block, take it all apart, remove the sponge and any sponge residue and flush everything thoroughly.
> 
> Will a 900ml bottle of Cryofuel refill it all?
> 
> Edit: And what the best way to flush the RAD and tubing etc.? I'm going to take the block and pump apart, flush and clean them and reassemble it.
> 
> I'll leak test it all when I'm done.


900ml of Cryofuel will be fine.

Google is my friend.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Too bad this mlc line does not come with a better pump though.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Too bad this mlc line does not come with a better pump though.


It's still a better one than the one in the Predator.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> It's still a better one than the one in the Predator.


Source?


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Source?


EKWB website :
Predator 360 : Laing DDC3.1 6W
MLC 360 : EK-SPC 60A 12V DC PWM Pump


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> EKWB website :
> Predator 360 : Laing DDC3.1 6W
> MLC 360 : EK-SPC 60A 12V DC PWM Pump


My bad, didn't see that in the specs.
I was hoping that we would be able to plug a d5 on it but since it comes as a single block we will have to wait.
What i would like to see on this new line of product is plug and play radiators, without another pump that is.

Quick question, what are you guys using to profile your temps?
(%fanspeed for specific temps)

If I use a standalone mlc for my gpu i will have two pwn devices so i assume i will need some software to make the most of it?
Also, i should perhaps try to sell my predator 360 and replace it with another mlc, hum, though choices


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I need to drain my 360 and CPU block, take it all apart, remove the sponge and any sponge residue and flush everything thoroughly.
> 
> Will a 900ml bottle of Cryofuel refill it all?
> 
> Edit: And what the best way to flush the RAD and tubing etc.? I'm going to take the block and pump apart, flush and clean them and reassemble it.
> 
> I'll leak test it all when I'm done.


When you take the pump assembly apart and reinstall be extremely carful putting it back together the screws strip very easily. Yes 900 ml will be enough fluid.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> EKWB website :
> Predator 360 : Laing DDC3.1 6W
> MLC 360 : EK-SPC 60A 12V DC PWM Pump


The EK-SPC has the same 450 L/H flow the DDC 3.1 has it's not a better pump it is the same. This is why I upgraded my pump to the DDC 3.2 1000 L/h flow rate .


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> The EK-SPC has the same 450 L/H flow the DDC 3.1 has it's not a better pump it is the same. This is why I upgraded my pump to the DDC 3.2 1000 L/h flow rate .


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## KedarWolf

I bought a standalone MLC 360 RAD. I'm adding my existing Predator prefilled GPU block to it.

I'm going to take the block apart and thoroughly clean it from any sponge residue etc.

When I put it on the MLC rad, would topping it off with de-ionized water be fine instead instead of having to buy Cryofuel to replace the old fluid I drain from the GPU block?

I'm buying Cryofuel eventually to keep it topped off but the MLC rad was a rather large expense for me right now and can't afford the fluid.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I bought a standalone MLC 360 RAD. I'm adding my existing Predator prefilled GPU block to it.
> 
> I'm going to take the block apart and thoroughly clean it from any sponge residue etc.
> 
> When I put it on the MLC rad, would topping it off with de-ionized water be fine instead instead of having to buy Cryofuel to replace the old fluid I drain from the GPU block?
> 
> I'm buying Cryofuel eventually to keep it topped off but the MLC rad was a rather large expense for me right now and can't afford the fluid.


I think that would thin the coolant to much and you might get algae growing. The bottle of concentrate is only $9.99 makes 900ml just add distilled water.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I bought a standalone MLC 360 RAD. I'm adding my existing Predator prefilled GPU block to it.
> 
> I'm going to take the block apart and thoroughly clean it from any sponge residue etc.
> 
> When I put it on the MLC rad, would topping it off with de-ionized water be fine instead instead of having to buy Cryofuel to replace the old fluid I drain from the GPU block?
> 
> I'm buying Cryofuel eventually to keep it topped off but the MLC rad was a rather large expense for me right now and can't afford the fluid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that would thin the coolant to much and you might get algae growing. The bottle of concentrate is only $9.99 makes 900ml just add distilled water.
Click to expand...

I read de-ionized water is better than distilled though, but that may be wrong.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I read de-ionized water is better than distilled though, but that may be wrong.


Yes you are right.


----------



## d0mmie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Yes you are right.


Yeah I heard that as well, but I can't for the life of me find this stuff where I live. I can get distilled or demineralised and I have seen what distilled can do to a nickel plated surface the moment you introduce air into the loop (like draining it).

Edit: Demineralised is in fact the same as de-ionized, as far as Google can tell me


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mmie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Yes you are right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I heard that as well, but I can't for the life of me find this stuff where I live. I can get distilled or demineralised and I have seen what distilled can do to a nickel plated surface the moment you introduce air into the loop (like draining it).
> 
> Edit: Demineralised is in fact the same as de-ionized, as far as Google can tell me
Click to expand...

This work?

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/turbo-power-deionized-water-3-78-l-0293003p.html

Edit: I read Canadian Tire deionized water adds an agent to it but you can get it here in Canada at Shoppers Drug Mart.


----------



## fixall

...I thought deionized water still had minerals in it (just deionized). If that’s the case, wouldn’t the minerals become ionized rather quickly causing corrosion down the road?? I know distilled water can have evaporated organics in it, but I’d rather deal with the rare algae bloom in my loop than deal with corroded blocks.


----------



## JoeGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> The EK-SPC has the same 450 L/H flow the DDC 3.1 has it's not a better pump it is the same. This is why I upgraded my pump to the DDC 3.2 1000 L/h flow rate .


Have you replaced the stock DDC 3.1 6W for a DDC 3.2 in the Predator? what housing did you use?

Thank you


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> ...I thought deionized water still had minerals in it (just deionized). If that's the case, wouldn't the minerals become ionized rather quickly causing corrosion down the road?? I know distilled water can have evaporated organics in it, but I'd rather deal with the rare algae bloom in my loop than deal with corroded blocks.


I found pure mineral free deionized water here in Toronto, Canada, $7 for four litres.









www.puretap.ca


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeGamer*
> 
> Have you replaced the stock DDC 3.1 6W for a DDC 3.2 in the Predator? what housing did you use?
> 
> Thank you


Yes I did what a difference. I use the Predator housing with a heat sink top plate.


----------



## fixall

I am so overwhelmingly disappointed in my Predator 360 right now.

I just drained the loop in preparation of refilling it with Cryofuel because it had been making a swishing noise and needed to be topped off. Flecks of black EVERYWHERE in the coolant I drained. The sponge deteriorated apparently (like others have experienced). I opened the res so I could remove the remaining piece of sponge with tweezers and no go. As soon as I touched the sponge it fell apart. Of course this happens one month after my warranty expires.

Is there a somewhat easy way for me to flush my rad/res/pump/gpu block/cpu block or do I have to tear apart my CPU and GPU blocks to clean them? Avoiding this type of junk was the reason I ordered a predator... Now not only do I have to deal with this, but I have to deal with it in a unit that is not nearly as easily maintained as a custom loop.

I was an original pre-order customer for the Predator 360 and I had to go through the original v1 Predator leaking all over my system. Now this. It would be really wonderful if EK could step in and offer some help/advice.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> I am so overwhelmingly disappointed in my Predator 360 right now.
> 
> I just drained the loop in preparation of refilling it with Cryofuel because it had been making a swishing noise and needed to be topped off. Flecks of black EVERYWHERE in the coolant I drained. The sponge deteriorated apparently (like others have experienced). I opened the res so I could remove the remaining piece of sponge with tweezers and no go. As soon as I touched the sponge it fell apart. Of course this happens one month after my warranty expires.
> 
> Is there a somewhat easy way for me to flush my rad/res/pump/gpu block/cpu block or do I have to tear apart my CPU and GPU blocks to clean them? Avoiding this type of junk was the reason I ordered a predator... Now not only do I have to deal with this, but I have to deal with it in a unit that is not nearly as easily maintained as a custom loop.
> 
> I was an original pre-order customer for the Predator 360 and I had to go through the original v1 Predator leaking all over my system. Now this. It would be really wonderful if EK could step in and offer some help/advice.


Yes, the only way to really clean the CPU and GPU blocks is to take them apart.

Also get some deionized water and thoroughly flush out all the tubing and rad. Should be okay to fill the RAD with the water, shake, drain, repeat until there are no flecks in the water.

Mineral free deionized water is better than distilled for this but mineral free distilled will work in a pinch.

Some distilled can be high in minerals though which can mess up your system so choose carefully.

Then reassemble everything, be sure you don't strip the screws on the pump etc., they strip easily.

Fill the RAD with Cryofuel, let it drain to the blocks and tubing, top it off, plug in power to the unit, let it circulate, top it off again.

And test it outside your PC with paper towels below it to make sure you have no leaks making sure the rad, pump and tubings are situated properly so it doesn't dry pump and wreck your pump.

I'm doing all this myself soon when I get my Cryofuel and deionized water and 360 MLC RAD Core Unit.

I'll have GPU on separate MLC 360 loop and CPU on the cleaned Predator 360.









By the way, the MLC units don't have a sponge.


----------



## darkwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Yes, the only way to really clean the CPU and GPU blocks is to take them apart.
> 
> Also get some deionized water and thoroughly flush out all the tubing and rad. Should be okay to fill the RAD with the water, shake, drain, repeat until there are no flecks in the water.
> 
> Mineral free deionized water is better than distilled for this but mineral free distilled will work in a pinch.
> 
> Some distilled can be high in minerals though which can mess up your system so choose carefully.
> 
> Then reassemble everything, be sure you don't strip the screws on the pump etc., they strip easily.
> 
> Fill the RAD with Cryofuel, let it drain to the blocks and tubing, top it off, plug in power to the unit, let it circulate, top it off again.
> 
> And test it outside your PC with paper towels below it to make sure you have no leaks making sure the rad, pump and tubings are situated properly so it doesn't dry pump and wreck your pump.
> 
> I'm doing all this myself soon when I get my Cryofuel and deionized water and 360 MLC RAD Core Unit.
> 
> I'll have GPU on separate MLC 360 loop and CPU on the cleaned Predator 360.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the MLC units don't have a sponge.


I have been recently having terrible performance out of my Predator 360 on my new Ryzen build, I was hitting 80c under load which basically was useless; I got Cryofuel, and distilled water and disassemble the whole unit down, the sponge had broken off and was obstructing the flow.

There was black pieces everywhere on the radiator, even on some on the block pipes, clean up the block from build up.

Once all was done, full bleed and make sure of no leaks, installed into the system, and back to optimal performance 28c to 30c idle and 58c under load; 1700x at 3.8ghz 1,36v.


----------



## aylan1196

Just got the mlc kit amazing temps with 360 and 240 rad cpu block and 2 gpu blocks 8700k oc to 5.1 50c max and 2 Titan xp 40-50 max
Any advice on the loop order


----------



## SorcererTim

I am fairly certain I saw that the QDCs on the new MLC kits will work with the QDCs on the Predators so if I decide to replace my Predator with an MLC I would need to purchase the Pump/Radiator I want and a CPU block, but can plug my GPU block with the QDCs right in with no trouble. Is that correct?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SorcererTim*
> 
> I am fairly certain I saw that the QDCs on the new MLC kits will work with the QDCs on the Predators so if I decide to replace my Predator with an MLC I would need to purchase the Pump/Radiator I want and a CPU block, but can plug my GPU block with the QDCs right in with no trouble. Is that correct?


Yes, the QDCs on the MLCs work with Predator QDCs.

If you put your GPU block on the MLC I'd take it apart and clean it, flush the hoses as well.

The Predator has a sponge on it that disintegrates and gets flecks out sponge throughout the entire system.

And if you're going to keep the Predator of take it apart, remove the sponge and flush it and clean it, CPU block as well.

You can buy the MLC rad/pump you want without the CPU block, just go you Shop on the EK website and search MLC.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SorcererTim*
> 
> I am fairly certain I saw that the QDCs on the new MLC kits will work with the QDCs on the Predators so if I decide to replace my Predator with an MLC I would need to purchase the Pump/Radiator I want and a CPU block, but can plug my GPU block with the QDCs right in with no trouble. Is that correct?


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SorcererTim*
> 
> I am fairly certain I saw that the QDCs on the new MLC kits will work with the QDCs on the Predators so if I decide to replace my Predator with an MLC I would need to purchase the Pump/Radiator I want and a CPU block, but can plug my GPU block with the QDCs right in with no trouble. Is that correct?


You can, but as others have said, you need to flush the GPU block because they don't use the same coolant.


----------



## SorcererTim

Thank you for your replies. I have a much better idea how to proceed now.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Who said the MLC units don't have a sponge in them?

I got this response from EK:

Quote:


> Hello
> 
> Thank you for contacting us.
> Yes, it does have it, of course as it prevents swirling of the coolant in the unit.
> 
> Best regards ,Igor


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> I asked EK on FB about the sponge: "Hello! Thank you for reaching out to us. No there is no sponge in the new MLC."
> 
> That's good. No matter how well you take care of a sponge it will break down over time. Not sure why they needed one in the Pred.


Even EK doesn't know ...


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> I asked EK on FB about the sponge: "Hello! Thank you for reaching out to us. No there is no sponge in the new MLC."
> 
> That's good. No matter how well you take care of a sponge it will break down over time. Not sure why they needed one in the Pred.
> 
> 
> 
> Even EK doesn't know ...
Click to expand...

Yes, that's what I saw earlier in the thread, why I said there was no sponge.

And I think to open the unit and take it out if it does have one would void the warranty.









Edit: On a side note I'm getting my MLC 360 rad/pump Thursday for my GPU alone!









CPU will be on the sponge removed, flushed and cleaned Predator 360.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> I asked EK on FB about the sponge: "Hello! Thank you for reaching out to us. No there is no sponge in the new MLC."
> 
> That's good. No matter how well you take care of a sponge it will break down over time. Not sure why they needed one in the Pred.
> 
> 
> 
> Even EK doesn't know ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that's what I saw earlier in the thread, why I said there was no sponge.
> 
> And I think to open the unit and take it out if it does have one would void the warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: On a side note I'm getting my MLC 360 rad/pump Thursday for my GPU alone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU will be on the sponge removed, flushed and cleaned Predator 360.
Click to expand...

On my way home with my MLC 360 rad/pump!!









Now just to clean my GPU block and hoses from my prefilled Predator 1080 Ti block tonight.

This weekend I'll disassemble the Predator 360, take the sponge out and clean it.









Is there a dedicated Phoenix MLC thread?


----------



## KedarWolf

false


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Is there a dedicated Phoenix MLC thread?


I was wondering the same thing. I can try doing one this weekend if you want.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Is there a dedicated Phoenix MLC thread?
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing. I can try doing one this weekend if you want.
Click to expand...

If you want, sure. There isn't one, I checked.

I run the 1080 Ti thread and I'm not too bad at it so if you can't keep it updated etc. I could start it.

But your idea, you get first shot at it.


----------



## czin125

Couldn't people request/order something not normally offered on the site? 560mm/480mm variants and maybe that Revo D5 Dual Top with a reservoir?


----------



## KedarWolf

Seems unlike the Predator, the MLC doesn't have a cable from the pump where you can control the pump on a PWM header.

Looks like it's integrated with the fan header, there was no cord coming from the pump like on my Predator 360.

Or there is an issue with my MLC unit, not sure.

Can a EKWB rep comment on that?

Edit: I checked the installation manual.

No separate pump header. I'm disappointed in that, would prefer to control the pump separately from the fans like with the Predator 360.


----------



## KedarWolf

I started an EK-MLC Discussion thread here.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1643605/ek-mlc-phoenix-expandable-aio-club-discussion-thread/0_20


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I started an EK-MLC Discussion thread here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1643605/ek-mlc-phoenix-expandable-aio-club-discussion-thread/0_20


Thanks


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> I have a decent amount of faith that this is going to work out. EK hasn't ever let me down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a male QDC from Fresh Water Systems last night to make draining my Predator easier and I noticed they now have colored NS4 QDCs from Colder! I don't remember these being available in the past... I wonder if the new MLC is using a colored Colder QDC...


I'm having trouble on their site finding the colour ones.

Can you link me to a black male/female set?


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'm having trouble on their site finding the colour ones.
> 
> Can you link me to a black male/female set?


I can no longer find the colored NS4 QDCs on their site.

I purchased mine from this link:

https://www.freshwatersystems.com/c-877-ns4-series-non-spill-couplings.aspx

But I don't see that option any more.

They're still pictured here:

https://www.freshwatersystems.com/c-502-colder-couplings-fittings.aspx


----------



## fixall

.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'm having trouble on their site finding the colour ones.
> 
> Can you link me to a black male/female set?
> 
> 
> 
> I can no longer find the colored NS4 QDCs on their site.
> 
> I purchased mine from this link:
> 
> https://www.freshwatersystems.com/c-877-ns4-series-non-spill-couplings.aspx
> 
> But I don't see that option any more.
> 
> They're still pictured here:
> 
> https://www.freshwatersystems.com/c-502-colder-couplings-fittings.aspx
Click to expand...

You bought 3/8" inline hose barb male and female, right?


----------



## fixall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You bought 3/8" inline hose barb male and female, right?


I actually just purchased the male (in black) to make draining easier (it didn't help all that much). I'm wondering if they just had some left over stock. I'm really regretting not purchasing a few male and female pairs in black so I could replace the gray ones on the Predator (if I end up continuing to use it). Maybe try giving them a ring to see if they have any left?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Sucks these kits are impossible to find already.. been on the hunt for 360 kit online but no dice , not liking the fact the new Phoenix Kits don’t have thread and compression fittings on the rad.


----------



## Qu1ckset

I ended up finding a few 240kits forsale without the qdc (which I don’t want qdc) , did the non qdc come in rev1.1? And 1.0 units where did they even leak from ?


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> I ended up finding a few 240kits forsale without the qdc (which I don't want qdc) , did the non qdc come in rev1.1? And 1.0 units where did they even leak from ?


They leak at the connection between the rad and rotary fitting. The plastic on the rad cracks.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> They leak at the connection between the rad and rotary fitting. The plastic on the rad cracks.


How was this fixed in the Rev1.1 ?


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> How was this fixed in the Rev1.1 ?


EK sent out parts to repair or exchange for a new Predator.


----------



## MrBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> EK sent out parts to repair or exchange for a new Predator.


I recently had a replacement for my pred 360 and was told that parts for the 120, 240 and 360 are gone and only 140 and 280 are left. So Any future repairs in and out of warranty are less likely I guess

I had to have a ek s360 as a replacment


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Sucks these kits are impossible to find already.. been on the hunt for 360 kit online but no dice , not liking the fact the new Phoenix Kits don't have thread and compression fittings on the rad.


Are you looking for a Predator 360? I have 2 in my setup running in series cooling my Threadripper. I'm thinking I might sell off the 2 and pick up a couple of 360 Rads and pump since I have a Bay Reservoir sitting around doing nothing.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Are you looking for a Predator 360? I have 2 in my setup running in series cooling my Threadripper. I'm thinking I might sell off the 2 and pick up a couple of 360 Rads and pump since I have a Bay Reservoir sitting around doing nothing.


Are they revs1.1 ?


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Are they revs1.1 ?


Both are the latest. My original unit developed a crack at the tube connection on the unit and EKWB replaced it with a new unit. During my conversations with them i informed them i had another unit which was working just fine, but they wanted to replace it which they did. So I have had the units for about 10mths. Both units have had the tubing replaced with Clear tubing. Though I still have the black tubing that I can put back. I also only have one CPU cooler as the other I sold and now use the 360's in series to cool my threadripper. If you have any other questions ask away.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Both are the latest. My original unit developed a crack at the tube connection on the unit and EKWB replaced it with a new unit. During my conversations with them i informed them i had another unit which was working just fine, but they wanted to replace it which they did. So I have had the units for about 10mths. Both units have had the tubing replaced with Clear tubing. Though I still have the black tubing that I can put back. I also only have one CPU cooler as the other I sold and now use the 360's in series to cool my threadripper. If you have any other questions ask away.


Pm'd


----------



## SECTORTWO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixall*
> 
> ...I am so overwhelmingly disappointed in my Predator 360 right now....
> 
> ...Flecks of black EVERYWHERE....
> 
> ...happens one month after my warranty expires...
> 
> ...Avoiding this type of junk was the reason I ordered a predator...


Holy crap. Are you me? I am almost exactly in the same situation as you!

They just informed me today that it's EOL and no longer under warranty but they will replace my pre-filled GPU block as that is still under warranty.









https://imgur.com/a/ripIZ


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SECTORTWO*
> 
> Holy crap. Are you me? I am almost exactly in the same situation as you!
> 
> They just informed me today that it's EOL and no longer under warranty but they will replace my pre-filled GPU block as that is still under warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/ripIZ


that looks like sponges that are designed to catch particles in a res...


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> that looks like sponges that are designed to catch particles in a res...


That's because for whatever inane reason EK decided to place a sponge into the Predator reservoir. After a year and a half its become brittle and disintegrated into bits along the loop, clogging the block. Many of us (including myself) who have unopened units after the year mark have noticed temp increases that are fixed with a flush and clean.

At least MLC doesn't have an internal res sponge.


----------



## SECTORTWO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> that looks like sponges that are designed to catch particles in a res...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> That's because for whatever inane reason EK decided to place a sponge into the Predator reservoir. After a year and a half its become brittle and disintegrated into bits along the loop, clogging the block. Many of us (including myself) who have unopened units after the year mark have noticed temp increases that are fixed with a flush and clean.
> 
> At least MLC doesn't have an internal res sponge.


Yeah, I suspect it is as well. I had to leave my rig aside for a few weeks to get my CPU RMA-ed and after popping in the new CPU, it got absurdly hot even in the UEFI and was totally unusable - turns out the block seems to have got clogged up after all the particles settled.

Anyway, EK got back to me and offered to replace my whole loop for a MLC solution instead which I've agreed to. Thank goodness for that.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Has anyone opened up the unit to see if the sponge is removable?


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Has anyone opened up the unit to see if the sponge is removable?


Its removable, you just have to hope that your sponge hasn't become brittle to touch enough that it disintegrates when you try to take it out.

I'd go for MLC but I already have a bottle of EK cryofuel on its way, + the aesthetics of the Supremacy MX block are better than the MLC block. The original Predator units are functionally the same anyways.


----------



## HILLCHO

alphadecay said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Has anyone opened up the unit to see if the sponge is removable?
> 
> 
> Its removable, you just have to hope that your sponge hasn't become brittle to touch enough that it disintegrates when you try to take it out.
> 
> I'd go for MLC but I already have a bottle of EK cryofuel on its way, + the aesthetics of the Supremacy MX block are better than the MLC block. The original Predator units are functionally the same anyways.


I am considering buying a MLC AIO, but like you I really like the aesthetics of the Supremacy EVO/MX blocks and so I was thinking - can you buy only the core MLC block unit and make your own CPU module using a Supremacy EVO block, some ZMT tubing, QDC and 2 fittings. And yes, the tubes will be different, but I really like how the Supremacy block looks like so it is a thing that I can accept.


----------



## bl4ckdot

HILLCHO said:


> I am considering buying a MLC AIO, but like you I really like the aesthetics of the Supremacy EVO/MX blocks and so I was thinking - can you buy only the core MLC block unit and make your own CPU module using a Supremacy EVO block, some ZMT tubing, QDC and 2 fittings. And yes, the tubes will be different, but I really like how the Supremacy block looks like so it is a thing that I can accept.


Sure you can, just make sure to use the same coolant (ek cryofuel)


----------



## HILLCHO

bl4ckdot said:


> Sure you can, just make sure to use the same coolant (ek cryofuel)


Oh yeah, I forgot the coolant  Cool then, if I go on and buy a MLC then I will definitely make a custom Cpu block for it.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Speaking of using mlc, i am not sure if there is a crappy sponge in there like there is inside the predator.
Relating to warranty, do you guys know if EK has the same warranty on mlc than the one on the predator?
If not i will seriously consider switching to a custom wc 

Speaking of which, any advice to get an easy to maintain custom loop? (or should i take my question in another thread perhaps?)
I have to admit that having everything on qdc connector feels like a breeze (especially the cpu which was connected to the predator previously)


I don't understand though how you can achieve low temps, looking at this review on the mlc : http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/ek-mlc-phoenix-360-aio-cpu-gpu-liquid-cooling-review,14.html

It seems it has no issue cooling both gpu and cpu with only the mlc connected to the cpu fan, meanwhile with my predator 360 if i overclock my gpu i will eventually got artifacts and crash because the temps exceed 80 degrees... (might be because my cpu doesn't got hot enough)


----------



## bl4ckdot

zipeldiablo said:


> I don't understand though how you can achieve low temps, looking at this review on the mlc : http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/ek-mlc-phoenix-360-aio-cpu-gpu-liquid-cooling-review,14.html
> 
> It seems it has no issue cooling both gpu and cpu with only the mlc connected to the cpu fan, meanwhile with my predator 360 if i overclock my gpu i will eventually got artifacts and crash because the temps exceed 80 degrees... (might be because my cpu doesn't got hot enough)


That's weird. With my 4790k @ 4.5 and a Titan XP oc (~2050), GPU temp never exceed 60°C..


----------



## zipeldiablo

bl4ckdot said:


> That's weird. With my 4790k @ 4.5 and a Titan XP oc (~2050), GPU temp never exceed 60°C..


Might be because the cpu doesn't get hot enough?
Damn i had to remove my overclocking, i had artifacts making windows crash  and yesterday i even had some artifacts without overclocking... i bumped the fans manually but that's only a temporary fix.
Also the noise is making me verry worry, it's like a slurrsh, i don't know if there is bubble in there or something but everytime i put a flashlight in my case to be sure everything is ok lol.


----------



## bl4ckdot

zipeldiablo said:


> Might be because the cpu doesn't get hot enough?
> Damn i had to remove my overclocking, i had artifacts making windows crash  and yesterday i even had some artifacts without overclocking... i bumped the fans manually but that's only a temporary fix.
> Also the noise is making me verry worry, it's like a slurrsh, i don't know if there is bubble in there or something but everytime i put a flashlight in my case to be sure everything is ok lol.


When the pump go in the high rpm, I do have the same noise. I'm not sure if one year ago this noise was here ..


----------



## maslows

*Z170s Monoblock*

I just flushed my system let everything air dry.
Used distilled water and the Primochill Vue fluid in my Predator.

Yesterday my son pointed out this green stuff on the monoblock, any idea what it is?


----------



## zipeldiablo

So it seems i have multiple issues with my predator.
The first one was me being an idiot, the fans were in dc mode, i put them in pwn in the bios with settings in manual to adjust the fan rpm to the temp properly (fans going at 100% when 75 degrees on the cpu and silent the rest of the time is rubbish).
I will need to disconnect the pump from the header and plug it directly into the motherboard imo, this way i can run it higher constantly for better temps.

Has anyone plugged a combo d5 pump + res in a loop with a predator ?
Was thinking it would be great to have a place to drain and refill my loop properly (with perhaps another radiator).

Would like to put more qdc on the loop though (so i can unplug elements separatly) but not sure the pressure will still be good, also it seems qdc can be a point of failure?
How much qdc can one had to a loop?


----------



## CptSpig

zipeldiablo said:


> So it seems i have multiple issues with my predator.
> The first one was me being an idiot, the fans were in dc mode, i put them in pwn in the bios with settings in manual to adjust the fan rpm to the temp properly (fans going at 100% when 75 degrees on the cpu and silent the rest of the time is rubbish).
> I will need to disconnect the pump from the header and plug it directly into the motherboard imo, this way i can run it higher constantly for better temps.
> 
> Has anyone plugged a combo d5 pump + res in a loop with a predator ?
> Was thinking it would be great to have a place to drain and refill my loop properly (with perhaps another radiator).
> 
> Would like to put more qdc on the loop though (so i can unplug elements separatly) but not sure the pressure will still be good, also it seems qdc can be a point of failure?
> How much qdc can one had to a loop?


There have been several people that have added pump/res combo's to there predators. You just need to be carfeul running a D5 and a SPC-60 pumps together as it could create back pressure. The SPC-60 pump may have problems keeping up the same flow rate as the D5 pump. I run 3 QDC's all the time with a single Predator 360 with a DDC3.2 PWM pump upgrade. No issues. Idle 25c max. gaming 40c. I have a chiller so I use that to fill the loop.



Spoiler


----------



## KickAssCop

I have a stupid issue that came up while I was installing new 1080 Ti. I get very high temps with the case in upright position but when I put it on its side I see normal temps around 50 C. I thought it was air bubbles and kept the case on its side for about 20-30 minutes but then I put it upright and again the temps start going to 95 C. I don't know what to do right now. Not sure if it is a pump issue or just water being less or something else. The tube coming from block into the QDC is super hot and block start burning up. I tried to unplug QDC 1-2 times and then re-connect without success. 

Can anyone tell me if I will need to RMA this or can I fix this on my own. I was thinking about attaching my pre-filled 980 Ti WB as it has QDC to fill up the water on this thing without draining it completely and seeing if that works. Not sure if pump is bad or just water level has dropped to such an amount that upright it just is not enough to be moved. 

WDYT? Please help.


----------



## CptSpig

KickAssCop said:


> I have a stupid issue that came up while I was installing new 1080 Ti. I get very high temps with the case in upright position but when I put it on its side I see normal temps around 50 C. I thought it was air bubbles and kept the case on its side for about 20-30 minutes but then I put it upright and again the temps start going to 95 C. I don't know what to do right now. Not sure if it is a pump issue or just water being less or something else. The tube coming from block into the QDC is super hot and block start burning up. I tried to unplug QDC 1-2 times and then re-connect without success.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if I will need to RMA this or can I fix this on my own. I was thinking about attaching my pre-filled 980 Ti WB as it has QDC to fill up the water on this thing without draining it completely and seeing if that works. Not sure if pump is bad or just water level has dropped to such an amount that upright it just is not enough to be moved.
> 
> WDYT? Please help.


You can only mount the rads in certain positions. See your owners manual.


----------



## KickAssCop

Rad is mounted on top just like the manual.


----------



## KickAssCop

So I opened up an RMA request and EK tells me that Predator is out of warranty and I need to buy a 75$ pump to make it work again. Cost of sending predator to them would be 150$ on which they would ask me to pay 75$ and possibly another 40-50$ for it to ship back. 

If I try to do myself, I order the pump and it will be about 75+25 ship and then maybe coolant etc. with a chance of messing this thing up completely. 

So I have decided to just continue with my Corsair H150i Pro and forget EK now. Not going to be buying their products in the future as this Predator fiasco has been a complete disaster. First my Oct/Nov unit failed and took out 4 mobo ram slots with it. The replacement barely did its 2 years and is now gone. 

Some videos of the issues I am facing.

Video showing pump is making very high noises.





Last video shows that pump stopped functioning. 





I don't even know if it is the pump so all of this could be for naught. I tried topping up the predator to no avail.


----------



## CptSpig

KickAssCop said:


> So I opened up an RMA request and EK tells me that Predator is out of warranty and I need to buy a 75$ pump to make it work again. Cost of sending predator to them would be 150$ on which they would ask me to pay 75$ and possibly another 40-50$ for it to ship back.
> 
> If I try to do myself, I order the pump and it will be about 75+25 ship and then maybe coolant etc. with a chance of messing this thing up completely.
> 
> So I have decided to just continue with my Corsair H150i Pro and forget EK now. Not going to be buying their products in the future as this Predator fiasco has been a complete disaster. First my Oct/Nov unit failed and took out 4 mobo ram slots with it. The replacement barely did its 2 years and is now gone.
> 
> I don't even know if it is the pump so all of this could be for naught. I tried topping up the predator to no avail.


Very easy to change out the pump. Four screws drop in new pump and install the pump top back on wire to fan header and your ready to go....I even added a Heatsink housing when I reinstalled the pump top.







Caution do not over tighten the screws they strip very easily.



Spoiler


----------



## zipeldiablo

Guys, need some help here ! (again, sorry  )

So i followed the tips kedar gave me in the past ( i have a predator 360 + a waterblock link to it, 5960x + 1080ti fe) plugging the pump directly into the motherboard at constant 75% and fans in pwn with a curve settings.
Temps are finally better (the max i got for the gpu is now 66 degrees in ff15 with everything maxxed out) as i sometimes went above 75 degrees on the gpu.

But it's not good enough ! I figure the culprit here is the pump, i know there is a model i can put inside the predator but if i buy another pump, might asweel get the top of the crop, is there any way to plug a d5 in the loop with the predator ?
Like removing the pump or disabling it or something ?


----------



## Martin778

Due to a sudden rush of s...t to the brain I've bought a NOS (1jr in a box?) Predator 360 v1.1. First I replaced the too long tubing, got rid of the rotary fittings (tightened the new ones by hand) and the CPC connector let it run for about an hour on my test bench......and then the plastic "neck" that goes to the DDC cracked. 
I know the Predators were bad but this must be a new record. Thank God I tested it outside the case, otherwise I'd have a submerged 7980XE and 1080Ti's over time.
I used the same EK ACF fittings and ZMT tube as in the original.

Can I replace that part or am I totally out of luck, besides glueing?

+
Nvm, after I glued it with tons of epoxy it cracked again after 2 days. When I tried to remove the rad, the whole neck shattered into pieces and flooded the bottom of the case, the AX1500i got saved by the air filter at the bottom where all of the fluid escaped through. Then I had to figure out how to remove a 360 rad full of coolant from the case...scary!

*
My advice - stay the hell away from these AIO's! They went EOL for very good reasons.
*


Spoiler


----------



## Qu1ckset

I’m planning on using he Predator 360 in my new build but having second thoughts. 

My loop will consist of Mobo Mosfet, Cpu , gpu , SE280 rad and the Predator 360, I’m assuming the included pump in the 360 won’t be enough and I’ll have to upgrade it to a bigger DDC Pump ? 

Lastly if I mount the Predator so the pump/res is at the bottom of my case and hook up a Tube res feeding into the res on the Predator 360 that should be enough to fill it and not dry out the pump ? I don’t want to have to keep pulling the unit out to fill it bit by bit lol


----------



## ht_addict

Qu1ckset said:


> I’m planning on using he Predator 360 in my new build but having second thoughts.
> 
> My loop will consist of Mobo Mosfet, Cpu , gpu , SE280 rad and the Predator 360, I’m assuming the included pump in the 360 won’t be enough and I’ll have to upgrade it to a bigger DDC Pump ?
> 
> Lastly if I mount the Predator so the pump/res is at the bottom of my case and hook up a Tube res feeding into the res on the Predator 360 that should be enough to fill it and not dry out the pump ? I don’t want to have to keep pulling the unit out to fill it bit by bit lol


Before I removed my Predators, I ran them in series. 360 to cpu to gpu(s) to 360. At the time I was cooling an 5960x at 4.6Ghz and dual Fury X's. Then I went with a Threadripper setup and split them up again. One cooled the Fury's, the other the 1950x. Since I also added an extra rad for the 1950x, I ended up adding a tube res and pump combo to the loop. You could either add another Predator 360 and not the 280, otherwise I think you'll need a Res/pump combo. What CPU are you running.


----------



## Qu1ckset

ht_addict said:


> Qu1ckset said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m planning on using he Predator 360 in my new build but having second thoughts.
> 
> My loop will consist of Mobo Mosfet, Cpu , gpu , SE280 rad and the Predator 360, I’m assuming the included pump in the 360 won’t be enough and I’ll have to upgrade it to a bigger DDC Pump ?
> 
> Lastly if I mount the Predator so the pump/res is at the bottom of my case and hook up a Tube res feeding into the res on the Predator 360 that should be enough to fill it and not dry out the pump ? I don’t want to have to keep pulling the unit out to fill it bit by bit lol
> 
> 
> 
> Before I removed my Predators, I ran them in series. 360 to cpu to gpu(s) to 360. At the time I was cooling an 5960x at 4.6Ghz and dual Fury X's. Then I went with a Threadripper setup and split them up again. One cooled the Fury's, the other the 1950x. Since I also added an extra rad for the 1950x, I ended up adding a tube res and pump combo to the loop. You could either add another Predator 360 and not the 280, otherwise I think you'll need a Res/pump combo. What CPU are you running.
Click to expand...

I will be running a delidded 4790k at around 4.8-5Ghz , and I’m either going to upgrade the internal pump on the Predator and add a res or I’m just gunna scrap the Predator and put a PE360 with Pump/res


----------



## ht_addict

Qu1ckset said:


> ht_addict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qu1ckset said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m planning on using he Predator 360 in my new build but having second thoughts.
> 
> My loop will consist of Mobo Mosfet, Cpu , gpu , SE280 rad and the Predator 360, I’m assuming the included pump in the 360 won’t be enough and I’ll have to upgrade it to a bigger DDC Pump ?
> 
> Lastly if I mount the Predator so the pump/res is at the bottom of my case and hook up a Tube res feeding into the res on the Predator 360 that should be enough to fill it and not dry out the pump ? I don’t want to have to keep pulling the unit out to fill it bit by bit lol
> 
> 
> 
> Before I removed my Predators, I ran them in series. 360 to cpu to gpu(s) to 360. At the time I was cooling an 5960x at 4.6Ghz and dual Fury X's. Then I went with a Threadripper setup and split them up again. One cooled the Fury's, the other the 1950x. Since I also added an extra rad for the 1950x, I ended up adding a tube res and pump combo to the loop. You could either add another Predator 360 and not the 280, otherwise I think you'll need a Res/pump combo. What CPU are you running.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will be running a delidded 4790k at around 4.8-5Ghz , and I’m either going to upgrade the internal pump on the Predator and add a res or I’m just gunna scrap the Predator and put a PE360 with Pump/res
Click to expand...

Why not just pick up an extra Predator 360 and run them in series. You'll have plenty of pump flow and cooling area.


----------



## zipeldiablo

So it seems the fluid in the prefilled waterblock is not compatible with the predator (wish they told us before ordering).
Been running the loop for little less than one year, got lot of algae in the gpu waterblock, there is rust too and the plastic seal inside is coming off oO
I assume the predator will be in the same shape ?


----------



## Qu1ckset

ht_addict said:


> Why not just pick up an extra Predator 360 and run them in series. You'll have plenty of pump flow and cooling area.


Already have a 280rad for my build, and questioning the hassle of the filling the predator and still wondering if I bottom mount the pump/res of the predator and add in a tube res if it will be enough to fill the loop instead of having to keep removing the unit to fill bit by bit in the ekwb video showing how to fill.


----------



## J32US

Be weary, the unit is EoL - they will have to sell you the part (or just pay for shipping in my case) if it breaks out of warranty (2 years from purchase)... Found out the hard way today! Hope this helps! You cannot re purpose the RAD even due to the specific design, FYI. I haven't looked into re-using the pump yet, but it is a D5.


----------



## fixall

J32US said:


> Be weary, the unit is EoL - they will have to sell you the part (or just pay for shipping in my case) if it breaks out of warranty (2 years from purchase)... Found out the hard way today! Hope this helps! You cannot re purpose the RAD even due to the specific design, FYI. I haven't looked into re-using the pump yet, but it is a D5.


Don't even get me started. The story I could tell...


----------



## zipeldiablo

J32US said:


> Be weary, the unit is EoL - they will have to sell you the part (or just pay for shipping in my case) if it breaks out of warranty (2 years from purchase)... Found out the hard way today! Hope this helps! You cannot re purpose the RAD even due to the specific design, FYI. I haven't looked into re-using the pump yet, but it is a D5.


Pretty sure the predator pump is not a d5.
Also if you want to repurpose the rad you should be able to remove every component from it ? it's a pe rad


----------



## CptSpig

J32US said:


> Be weary, the unit is EoL - they will have to sell you the part (or just pay for shipping in my case) if it breaks out of warranty (2 years from purchase)... Found out the hard way today! Hope this helps! You cannot re purpose the RAD even due to the specific design, FYI. I haven't looked into re-using the pump yet, but it is a D5.


The pump is a SPC-60 EK's least expensive pump. Not worth reusing only good for 450 L/H.


----------



## tamaron

MrBruce said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> EK sent out parts to repair or exchange for a new Predator.
> 
> 
> 
> I recently had a replacement for my pred 360 and was told that parts for the 120, 240 and 360 are gone and only 140 and 280 are left. So Any future repairs in and out of warranty are less likely I guess
> 
> I had to have a ek s360 as a replacment


I have a Phoenix 240 MLC and a Ncase M1. I want to put the rad inside the case but it's impossible doing it in the right position due to use plastic fittings instead of threads in the IN/OUT of the radiator. (My fault, I assumed that the radiator had threads).

So I cut the taps to try to make a couple of threaded holes, but I saw that the part that contains the reservoir and the pump top has a outlet duct that is too narrow to use an adapter with G1/4 thread. Ok, I decided to fill with epoxy the empty spaces that surround the outlet tube of the pump to be able to make that hole but with a thread of 1/8 and connect a male adapter of 1/8 thread to female 1/4 to see if it works . Another option is to get the piece that is sent as a spare but I am trying to get an answer from ek.

What was going to be a somewhat complicated installation has become an expensive nightmare.

Please, anyone has this piece to sell? I could buy the old one to check if it works.

Thanks


----------



## Jeptil0t

Just wanted to drop a post here as an EK Predator Fanboi who has taken the ol' Predator 240 unit to the maximum!

Upgraded the pump to the Liang DDC 3.25 PWM
Added an EK Nickel heatsink to the pump
Added 4x Noctua 3000RPM PPC 120mm 

I am cooling a delided 1.4v 6700K @4700Mhz + GTX1080Ti with 150% power limit @ 2050Mhz/12000Mhz GPU/VRAM overclocks in a parallel configuration.

If I run Prime 95 + Superposition 4K at the same time, the system pulls a peak of 600w from the wall I can keep the GPU + CPU both at 55c with an ambient of 20c. Which is insane for a single 240mm radiator, though this is of course with fans pegged at 100%. 

I was using the 4x EK Vardar 2200rpm fans, however you will note the static pressure on the Noctua PPC @3000rpm is more than double, which is hugely noticeable in temperatures when pushing the limits of a radiator.

I intend to purchase 2x of the new 360mm units and connect these two loops in series to cater for any single pump failure and increase head pressure and flow. Loving the design of this unit. 

For anyone who is still rocking this cooler, the only thing that is likely to fail is the pump as its a cheap 3.1 Chinese manufactured DDC, especially if it is in an air restricted situation as most DDC pumps die from overheating parts on the PCB. I would recommend getting the DDC nickel heatsink for 15 bucks and strapping that bad boi on. Should stave off pump failure in hot situations.


----------



## charles4691

Can anyone here tell me what would cause the compression fittings on a Predator 240 not to separate? I cannot loosen the Compression fitting so I can remove it from the tube to save my life. It is really on that tight. EK says to replace the tubes every 3 years so that is what I am trying to do. In the meanwhile, I drained the unit and saw black stuff come out in the fluid and saw some weird looking stuff inside the rad. Enclose are some pics.The fittings act like they were pressed on and never meant to come off, but I know they have to. Help!


----------



## ht_addict

charles4691 said:


> Can anyone here tell me what would cause the compression fittings on a Predator 240 not to separate? I cannot loosen the Compression fitting so I can remove it from the tube to save my life. It is really on that tight. EK says to replace the tubes every 3 years so that is what I am trying to do. In the meanwhile, I drained the unit and saw black stuff come out in the fluid and saw some weird looking stuff inside the rad. Enclose are some pics.The fittings act like they were pressed on and never meant to come off, but I know they have to. Help!


Did you use the appropriate size Alan Key placed into the opening of the fitting while you turn the outer portion to loosen?


----------



## charles4691

@ht_addict, I never read anything like that. All I saw was the use for a 6mm Allen key to unscrew the plug on the back-
side of the Predator unit radiator. It doesn't even look like an Allen key would go there,and if it does,what size would it be?


----------



## MrBruce

charles4691 said:


> @ht_addict, I never read anything like that. All I saw was the use for a 6mm Allen key to unscrew the plug on the back-
> side of the Predator unit radiator. It doesn't even look like an Allen key would go there,and if it does,what size would it be?


I think the one i used on the ek 360s kits is the 8mm allen key. I never used one on the predator becuse i had to replace it at ek.
What you might also need is kitchen roll and mole grips, put the roll around the mole grips as not to damage the the outside of the comp fitting and with only just enough force to grip it. Then insert the allen key inside the entrance where it meets the rad and turn clockwise or anti clockwise to loosen while holding the mole grips still.

If that doesn't work you will have to replace the compression fitting too i am afraid.


Hope that helps.


----------



## charles4691

@MrBruce, I will get myself some metric allen keys and try that, even though it sure doesn't look like an allen key will fit. Thank you for replying.


----------



## ht_addict

charles4691 said:


> @MrBruce, I will get myself some metric allen keys and try that, even though it sure doesn't look like an allen key will fit. Thank you for replying.


Should fit. Those are just regular EKWB compression fittings. If you look inside you will see it looks like the shape of an Allen Key. Had a Predator back in the day. Actually 4 off them. Damn things kept breaking, and EK kept replacing.


----------



## Vlada011

KickAssCop said:


> So I opened up an RMA request and EK tells me that Predator is out of warranty and I need to buy a 75$ pump to make it work again. Cost of sending predator to them would be 150$ on which they would ask me to pay 75$ and possibly another 40-50$ for it to ship back.
> 
> If I try to do myself, I order the pump and it will be about 75+25 ship and then maybe coolant etc. with a chance of messing this thing up completely.
> 
> So I have decided to just continue with my Corsair H150i Pro and forget EK now. Not going to be buying their products in the future as this Predator fiasco has been a complete disaster. First my Oct/Nov unit failed and took out 4 mobo ram slots with it. The replacement barely did its 2 years and is now gone.
> 
> Some videos of the issues I am facing.
> 
> Video showing pump is making very high noises.
> https://youtu.be/lFLY-hnxu1c
> 
> Last video shows that pump stopped functioning.
> https://youtu.be/aOEHAU8POWg
> 
> I don't even know if it is the pump so all of this could be for naught. I tried topping up the predator to no avail.



I know 3-4 people who gave up from watercooling because EKWB products.
And I bought watercooling parts from them and radiator Coolstream PE should be RMA, Dura Clear tubes are insane and impossible to install without hot water, EK Cryo Fuel Concentrat is yellow.
And I use Mayhem tubes and Mayhem X1 Coolant and need to RMA radiator. That's 35 euro throw in garbage because their Quality Control. EK is castrophic for people who need to order all parts from them to avoid 3 shipping costs...
I decide to go with Coolstream PE because Nemesis GTR shipping would cost me more and now when I pay shipping for RMA replacement will cost me as GTR 360 and I will have Coolstream PE.
EKWB only waterblocks and XRES Combo, nothing else. 
I'm to stuborn to gave up and when I decide something I fix that no matter on anything. but someone on my place with tubes, coolant and radiator problem would gave up as well and bought CORSAIR AIO or Swiftech AIO.
Simply I shouldn't order everything from EKWB. They have some good parts, other sell just to people buy everything on same place, and that's bad idea.

Actually I even think, what to do, to RMA Coolstream PE or not, because Watercooling.UK offered me 30% discount on Nemesis GTR360 if I want and seller from Poland will send me. 
When they hear how much could cost me importing GTR they decide to help.


----------



## charles4691

@ht_addict, I got an 8mm allen key which did fit but even with that and a wrench, I can't loosen the locking ring. It is THAT tight. And I don't want to damage the fittings, and the EK rep I was talking to on Twitter was really stressing for me to replace the tubing which I have. I'm to the point I will just buy new fittings and go from there. I really thought this would be a very simple procedure, but hasn't been.


----------



## charles4691

@MrBruce, well I got the 8mm allen key and my trusty wrench to fit the compression fitting. Well, it won't budge, none at all. That damn thing is tight! So to avoid doing damage to the fittings, I'm just going to order some new fittings. I already have the tubing. I just don't see why they were put on so tight.


----------



## Vlada011

I go today to buy 8mm and 9mm Allen Key.
9mm Allen Key in Serbia cost more than complete of 6-7 Allen Keys because he is not available in completes...
6-8-10mm and smaller 1.5-2-2.5, etc... 6mm.

EKWB Support was fair with me and approve me If I want to RMA radiator. 
Even helped me with inovice because my friend both all parts for me from his pay pal.
But I'm not sure is it worth RMA Coolstream radiator because core move little in housing if radiator pass leak tests...
Not is it worth RMA, they should be RMA, and EKWB agree but is it worth paying shipping cost 25 euro if he not leak.


----------



## MrBruce

charles4691 said:


> @MrBruce, well I got the 8mm allen key and my trusty wrench to fit the compression fitting. Well, it won't budge, none at all. That damn thing is tight! So to avoid doing damage to the fittings, I'm just going to order some new fittings. I already have the tubing. I just don't see why they were put on so tight.


That is a darn shame but worth a try and my predator experience was pretty bad too, so glad they rma'd it for the ek360s kit when it went eol. my first pred360 snapped at the intake or outtake and my replacement crashed and burned when the pump died.

Personally i would dismantle the pump impella and just use it as a rad with an outside pump/res - however i still had to rma 2 pumps from the 360s kit as they started vibrating and finally ek sent a retail pump rather than the china made one ekkkk

So it still wasn't plain sailing even with the kit darn it.

Well at least you tried


----------



## charles4691

Well, I gave up and will just order new fittings. But the damn shipping is damn near the cost of the parts.,plus the wait time of 2-3 weeks. I can find the compression fittings here in the states easily, but I am having zero luck finding the EK Water Blocks EK-ACF Rotary Fitting 16/10mm. Maybe I am looking the wrong way for them, but I can't find them anywhere online. Anyone know an online retailer this side of the pond that has them? Just need 2 of them.


----------



## charles4691

The pump on mine is still good, but I totally stripped out the allen key fittings trying to loosen the collar. I just believe how difficult it is to find those rotary fittings outside of EK's website.


----------



## Vlada011

Why they don't made rotary 13/10mm, only 16/10?


Dear god how much cost their new premium kit RGB 360, 500$...
But it's really premium kit. Best kit on the market.
Only I liked more to choose part alone.

I'm crazy for EK XRES, special smallest version as mine XRES D5 100 Glass.
I even think that he is too big, but it's not.

Look... This case I almost bought Rajintek Paean. But than I found Lian Li PC-O11 WXC...
If I compare with Dynamic... I would rather bought Paean.


----------



## charles4691

I fail to understand why EK doesn't offer a rotary 13/10mm? Yes the new RGB 360 kit is expensive and the non-RGB is a $100 dollar less. So EK charges $100 just for RGB? I use the Phanteks Enthoo Pro case. It's one of the best cases I have ever used. What did you like about the Rajintek Paean?


----------



## Vlada011

You can make RGB with Alphacool RGB ring, 50mm, 60mm etc size. arround tube reservoir.
Or you can use 10$ worth RGB Barrow Plug if you have more top ports.

This is how I like to see watercooling tubes, same as on video above, not hard tubes.
Only he could install top inlet from radiator in reservoir, that's why I insist on 2 or more top ports.
That's must have... Could be used for LED Plug G1 1/4, temp sensor, etc..

Perfect loop only miss drain valve.


----------



## charles4691

Yes the build was really good. But why do they not include the drain valve? Going to have to have one anyway,why not include it?


----------



## Vlada011

charles4691 said:


> Yes the build was really good. But why do they not include the drain valve? Going to have to have one anyway,why not include it?


Drain valve is necessary at least for me. 
But that cost at least 30$... ball valve + some splitters and extenders, or rotaty fittings.
And 10/16mm is to thick to my taste.

I can't wait to EKWB launch some new series of fittings... I hope Stainless Steel.


----------



## Dero79

I am having problems with an EK Predator 360 after I moved it in a new case in a different position. I had it working well for 2 years on the roof of a case. Recently I changed hardware and case and I was forced to place the predator in vertical position with the pump on the top. I have a i9 7900x on an evga x299 dark and corsair 570x case. In this new configuration I noted high temperatures, from 40 to 60 even 70 degrees spikes in idle. The i9 7900x is delidded. I noted some rattling near the pump, like there are air bubbles. The noise is not very high, just some soft noise like boiling water. I tried to tilt and shake the case but I haven't solved anything. Maybe temperatures are a little higher. I have another build with an ek predator 360 in the same vertical position on a build with a delidded i9 7920x and temperatures are much lower in idle: around 20 degrees stable with some spikes near 40 degrees. The two predators were purchased together and never refilled.
I think it could be an air bubble but I don't understand where it came from because I haven't noticed any leakage. Should I be worried ?
It is better to drain and refill completely the unit or I can just take out the predator from the case and refill and bleeding air out making run the unit outside the case? 
I am new in watercooling and therefore I am a little afraid to make some mistake and damage something. 

PS. I also noted that the that one tube is a little compressed in correspondence of the QDC, probably because the tubes are too long and they have to make a short radius turn. It doesn't seem a big issue, the section appears a little oval rather than circular but maybe it could be the problem. I will try to reinstall the waterblock in a different orientation to try to have a bend with larger radius. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Kutalion

Dero79 said:


> I am having problems with an EK Predator 360 after I moved it in a new case in a different position. I had it working well for 2 years on the roof of a case. Recently I changed hardware and case and I was forced to place the predator in vertical position with the pump on the top. I have a i9 7900x on an evga x299 dark and corsair 570x case. In this new configuration I noted high temperatures, from 40 to 60 even 70 degrees spikes in idle. The i9 7900x is delidded. I noted some rattling near the pump, like there are air bubbles. The noise is not very high, just some soft noise like boiling water. I tried to tilt and shake the case but I haven't solved anything. Maybe temperatures are a little higher. I have another build with an ek predator 360 in the same vertical position on a build with a delidded i9 7920x and temperatures are much lower in idle: around 20 degrees stable with some spikes near 40 degrees. The two predators were purchased together and never refilled.
> I think it could be an air bubble but I don't understand where it came from because I haven't noticed any leakage. Should I be worried ?
> It is better to drain and refill completely the unit or I can just take out the predator from the case and refill and bleeding air out making run the unit outside the case?
> I am new in watercooling and therefore I am a little afraid to make some mistake and damage something.
> 
> PS. I also noted that the that one tube is a little compressed in correspondence of the QDC, probably because the tubes are too long and they have to make a short radius turn. It doesn't seem a big issue, the section appears a little oval rather than circular but maybe it could be the problem. I will try to reinstall the waterblock in a different orientation to try to have a bend with larger radius.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


The problem is probably that some fluid evaporated and now the pump is the highest in the loop and you have air coming to it. Try topping it off with some additional distilled or EK Cryofuel Clear premix/concentrate.


----------



## Dero79

Thank you for your advice, I will refill with some distilled water and drain air bubbles running the unit outside the case so i can also check better if there are any small leaks. I will try to reinstall the waterblock with a different orientation to minimize the tube ovalization near the QDC. I hope this will work.

Inviato dal mio LG-M250 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sharyn

Hi guys,
Is pump in predator 360 enough to push full loop- predator, gpu block, cpu block, one more triple rad and back to the predator ?


----------



## smke

I came up with a better cooler then that enermax thing I took my old EK preditor 240
and put a EK Supremacy sTR4 RGB block


----------



## Fediuld

Just to let everyone know, after 3 1/2 years my trusty Predator 360 decided had enough. The filter got disintegrated, ground by the pump and converted the liquid to mud. 
Any attempts to clean up resulted to more pieces of the filter coming out. After which when put everything back together, the pump decided to die. 

In those 3 1/2 years of services used the Predator on 5 different motherboards, 6 different CPUs, 5 GPUs. (Fury Nano, 1080, 1080Ti, Vega 64 Nitro, Vega 64 Reference)


----------



## fixall

Maybe it's been answered in this thread already (I can't get the search function to work correctly), but I have a couple of questions that I hope someone can answer.

I own a EKWB Predator 360 that is still going strong (post several flushes of the system after the vortex sponge disintegrated) and I have a pre-filled MLC-Phoenix 2080 ti block on it's way to me. I have previously swapped the coolant in the Predator 360 with the newer Cryofuel clear. Since I have swapped the coolant, the Predator and Phoenix waterblock should be completely compatible correct? The tubing is just sleeved and the QDC is just a different color, but they fit together no problem, right? If not, I still have the tubing, fittings, and QDCs from my Predator Titan X block, so no big deal I suppose.

Question number 2, and more importantly... Does anyone know if you can use the MLC-Phoenix radiator with the built in pump along with the EKWB Predator? Will the two pumps play well? Would I gain extra pressure/flow rate by having the two pumps working together? I think it would be cool to add a 140mm Phoenix radiator to my Predator 360 setup because it would increase the volume of fluid in my system... Hopefully add to the flow rate (since it would be running 6 QDCs at that point), and redundancy by having two pumps (in case one goes out), and would also give me an easier access point to add fluid to my system. Anything wrong with this idea?

Alternatively... I would be looking at purchasing a new 360mm x 40mm radiator and an EK-XRES 100 Revo pump/reservoir combo and eventually trashing the Predator. I don't want to do that!


----------



## megaskruven

Hello!

Prooud owner of a Predator 360 for a few years without any trouble, but a few days ago i tried to replace the coolant liquid in it.
I noticed that there was a small leakage from the pump where you screw on the fitting going to the CPU cooler block.
When i tried t tighten it, it just got worse. Upon inspection, i saw that the threads were pretty much in bad shape and not so much left.
Is there anywhing i can do?
I don´t want to buy a brand new systenm, and also no new pump with plastic outlet either. Best would be sometning more sturdy, or if someone has a solution that works?
Any ideas?

It´s a studio computer so it´s urgent since i´m in the middle of a project, and if no solution appears i will have to get a air tower for cooling.. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## KedarWolf

megaskruven said:


> Hello!
> 
> Prooud owner of a Predator 360 for a few years without any trouble, but a few days ago i tried to replace the coolant liquid in it.
> I noticed that there was a small leakage from the pump where you screw on the fitting going to the CPU cooler block.
> When i tried t tighten it, it just got worse. Upon inspection, i saw that the threads were pretty much in bad shape and not so much left.
> Is there anywhing i can do?
> I don´t want to buy a brand new systenm, and also no new pump with plastic outlet either. Best would be sometning more sturdy, or if someone has a solution that works?
> Any ideas?
> 
> It´s a studio computer so it´s urgent since i´m in the middle of a project, and if no solution appears i will have to get a air tower for cooling..
> 
> Thanks in advance


Is it the thread on the fitting or on the block? Either way, I bought an Optimus Foundation AM4 CPU block and attached that to my Predator.


----------



## megaskruven

KedarWolf said:


> Is it the thread on the fitting or on the block? Either way, I bought an Optimus Foundation AM4 CPU block and attached that to my Predator.


The thread is on the pump; since the pump casing is plastic it's kind of sensitive it appears.. Am i the only One that has experienced this?


----------

